# What Annoyed You Today?



## mosquitoman (Jun 6, 2007)

I've got to go into the real world and find a proper job- I've finished uni


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2007)

And that annoys you. You should be happy that you graduated Uni. What is your major?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 6, 2007)

Molecular Biology, I'm annoyed/unhappy because I'm moving away from Sheffield to home and I'm gonna miss everyone up here


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 6, 2007)

Well congrats anyway MM. Good luck in finding a job mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks, not worrying 'bout that right now, annoyed that I'm gonna have a hangover during a rehearsal for a gig on Monday

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Jun 7, 2007)

My chemistry exam is next wednesday and Im not going to do well..........bah


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck for that
My hangover annoyed me today and the weather's awful so the barbecue i was going to go to has been cancelled

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Jun 7, 2007)

almost cleaned up a car tonight..........pulled in front of me I managed to miss it though.......then realised I didn;t have my headlights on.........could have been verey nasty.....


----------



## MacArther (Jun 7, 2007)

I just got braces. To top it off, I had no prior warning that when we were going in to see the dentist we were going to get them on.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 8, 2007)

MacArther said:


> I just got braces. To top it off, I had no prior warning that when we were going in to see the dentist we were going to get them on.



Haha - I'm sorry. That sucks. I hated braces. When you go every month and they "adjust" them it feels like you've been hit in the mouth with a hammer and don't want to eat for 5 days because it F'in hurts too badly.

Fiscal completely jacked up my travel claim! How hard is it - there are charts that say the amount of entitlements!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hangover again


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, tell me 'bout it


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 9, 2007)

Worked a 12 hour shift today (Sat) with a 10 hr one tomorrow.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 9, 2007)

Wildcat that must suck!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes, but it's over now, so I'm happy again


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2007)

The muggy stickey heat at the moment. Hopefully a nice thunderstorm will hit and cool us off a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MacArther (Jun 10, 2007)

Broke part of said braces, annoyed by the wire sticking into my cheek.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 10, 2007)

Getting a £50 mobile phone bill. Not sure how seeing as I never use it


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 11, 2007)

Gig tonight got cancelled because of electrical problems


----------



## Heinz (Jun 11, 2007)

that sucks mosquitoman!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## trackend (Jun 11, 2007)

Got swore at by punter cause her train was delayed by a suicide should have got her to pick up the pieces and put them in the bag perhaps she wouldnt have been so selfish.


----------



## twoeagles (Jun 11, 2007)

My chief engineer is moving to another facility, in Arizona. We've been
together since 1984, and I hate to see him go.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2007)

woke up with a sore throat and sneezing. 6 hours later I'm in full blown head cold mode. Gone thru one box of kleenex already - snot locker is full!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 12, 2007)

Had a pounding headache all day


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll trade you, Mosquitoman.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 12, 2007)

have to get a real job,was looking for anything in the aviation field but found out being an 11b doesnt qualify you to do anything................damn


----------



## Heinz (Jun 13, 2007)

My exam table was no. 13, the window above me was smashed open and it was freezing finally its bucketed down and my clothes are drying over the heater. Should have stayed in bed!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 14, 2007)

Sliced my hand open ice skating earlier with my own skate- fell over.
Now I've got to spend the tonight and tomorrow packing and cleaning the kitchen including an oven that hasn't been cleaned in almost 2 years


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 14, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Sliced my hand open ice skating earlier with my own skate- fell over.


did you step on your hand ? because thats not a good idea


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 14, 2007)

nah, I fell and my right leg bent up to the side and I put my hand down to cushion the fall and it went on the blade


----------



## trackend (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry bout that Mossie you off to FL this year?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> have to get a real job,was looking for anything in the aviation field but found out being an 11b doesnt qualify you to do anything................damn



That is why you should not have joined the infantry! When I joined the military almost 7 years ago I knew I wanted to fly and work on aircraft so I joined up as a 67T (later it was changed to 15T) Blackhawk Repairman.

In AIT I learned the basics of fixing aircraft when I got my first assignment (and my only assignment I kept extending to stay in Germany) I quickly proved my skills and learned as much as possible and within 5 months I was a crewchief flying Blackhawks everyday and working on my own aircraft every day. A little over 6 years and 1500 hours (650+ combat hours) later I got out of the army. Before I got out I tested out at a FAA center and now have my A&P License so that I can work on all types of civilian aircraft. 

Oh and what annoyed me today. Tonight is our local street fest with live music and lots of beer and it is thunderstorming and supposed to stay that way the rest of the weekend.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 15, 2007)

Yep, I'll be a FL, don't know what day yet though
Cleaning the oven has really annoyed mne today, the trays in there are taking 30 minutes each of pure elbow grease


----------



## MacArther (Jun 15, 2007)

Finding out I'm 4F by military standards.


----------



## R-2800 (Jun 15, 2007)

failed my f'in drivers test and no i got to go back to school monday


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey, don't worry- took me 4 attempts.
I'm leaving Sheffield for good in 12 hours time and I haven't started my packing yet


----------



## Erich (Jun 15, 2007)

thank God I am finishing up this week of cancer medications, this stuff tastes like a rusty old pipe of over 100years. man I hate this systemic s**t

E ~ who is just plain wiped out ......... dang


----------



## mkloby (Jun 15, 2007)

MacArther said:


> Finding out I'm 4F by military standards.



What's "4F?"


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 15, 2007)

hey adler, that wasn't a very nice thing to say , all kidding aside someone has to be in the mud. it was a fun 12 years, never thought i'd get out this way(med. board) guess i should've ducked sooner.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 15, 2007)

4-F = unfit for military service; old term used from the 40's-70's


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> hey adler, that wasn't a very nice thing to say , all kidding aside someone has to be in the mud. it was a fun 12 years, never thought i'd get out this way(med. board) guess i should've ducked sooner.



Wasn't supposed to be taken in a rude way...

But yeah someone has to play in the mud while we flyboys fly overhead, assault you guys in then fly back to base for a beer! 

Just kidding man!

Those were actually some of the most exciting times doing combat air assaults.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 16, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> hey adler, that wasn't a very nice thing to say , all kidding aside someone has to be in the mud. it was a fun 12 years, never thought i'd get out this way(med. board) guess i should've ducked sooner.



That sucks. I hope to God I don't hurt myself and get med boarded out... it's happened to many of my friends. Are you already out, or is the med board still in progress?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

I did not get med boarded out but I am waiting on my VA stuff and hopefully will have some benifets for my messed up knee and back from the army.


----------



## MacArther (Jun 16, 2007)

Not so much annoyed as worried about my Marine best friend in Iraq. He's my age, and I've known him since 6th grade.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

no worries adler didnt take it for rude just bustin your chops for being a rotorhead, but i would never admit in public(oops) how much we love you guys ,especially the medevac guys they, and you lift guys got me out of some bad situations more that a few times. ...........thanks...from a grateful grunt. as for answering mkloby i've been out almost 18 months now, worst 18 months of my life.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

I know what you mean man, the transition out of the military can be a tough time.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 16, 2007)

My workplace is now selling 'licensed' software. We're not American and that's not how you spell it! Even more annoying than all the Father's Day posters missing the apostrophe!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2007)

Think I have a trapped nerve in my shoulder (bloody hurts to lift my arm anyway).


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 16, 2007)

My phone has just delivered a voicemail left on firday, telling me about a meal that happened 5 hours ago. Very helpful.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 16, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> no worries adler didnt take it for rude just bustin your chops for being a rotorhead, but i would never admit in public(oops) how much we love you guys ,especially the medevac guys they, and you lift guys got me out of some bad situations more that a few times. ...........thanks...from a grateful grunt. as for answering mkloby i've been out almost 18 months now, worst 18 months of my life.



Thanks for your service. Sorry to see you go... it's the guys that don't want to get out that have to that you really hate to see go. Hopefully things will fall into place soon enough for you.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 16, 2007)

keeping my head up.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 17, 2007)

Just feel off today.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 17, 2007)

have to go to the E.R. when my wife gets up, can'tmove my left arm exept for 3 fingers..........


----------



## Heinz (Jun 17, 2007)

that doesn;t sound good at all Cougar32d hope your alright.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 17, 2007)

Model shop's closed today and tomorrow


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 18, 2007)

wrapping up projects...


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 19, 2007)

Got paid tonight after a five day delay and desided to get a pizza and it came with out the things I wanted and cold.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 19, 2007)

maths................


----------



## trackend (Jun 20, 2007)

The F**King NHS (national health service) I have not long got back from visiting my old man in hospital who is dieing, the poor old sod is laying there in pain and the bastards just won't dose him up with morphine there is no way hes coming home so why let him suffer S**T he did his bit in WW2 combined ops and he's ending his days in discomfort I tell you something although not everything is perfect in the US at least in 99% of cases you have some respect for your veterans, over here its thank you now piss off and die.


----------



## MacArther (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm annoyed by Micheal Moore and Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 22, 2007)

My lack of motivation to do much today...........


----------



## Maestro (Jun 23, 2007)

Saint-Jean-Baptiste... Québec's national day, in other words. A bunch of nationalist drunkards celebrating Québec by going on the Plaines d'Abraham to listen to nationalist songs sangs by crappy separatist (and _very_ sudsidized) signers.

Tonight is gonna be a sh*tload of problems.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 25, 2007)

Everything went as I expected...

The night from June 23rd to June 24th was a real sh*tload of problems... I was working on a campground and a bunch of noisy drunkards rejoined on a lot. I warned them a first time. I went back a few times before being stopped by one of their neighbors. He explained me that the drunkards were getting quiet when a car was approaching and were getting very noisy when it was getting away. So I called the police to evict them. But the police didn't want to evict them because they were drunk (so potentially deadly on the road), so they only forced the group to disperse. I also had problems with noisy kids running around the campground, awakening everyones until late in the night.

God damn... I wouldn't complain if the gouvernment decided to cancel that day.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2007)

Hurt my back today, went to kick an aussie rules football and my footing went from me, landed on the base of my spine.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 28, 2007)

My new student came to talk and she's french. She hardly talks any English, (leave alone Dutch) so this'll be a hard year as I don't speak French very well


----------



## mkloby (Jun 28, 2007)

Still waiting to fly...


----------



## MacArther (Jun 29, 2007)

Broke off two brackets to my braces eating a *soft* pretzel. Now I have two wires constantly poking into my cheek. Have to wait two days before the doc can fix them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hit with the bloody cold.....sniff...cough!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

Just in a pissed off mood today, bought Guitar World with a lesson Cd Rom and thing is crap wont work argh........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

A field mouse is running around in my pantry. My cat found it but we dont want the cat to get the mouse because she wont kill it but rather play with it for a very long before before killing it and then we will wake up in the morning with half a mouse laying on our chest in bed as the cat thinks it is a gift to us.

I also thought about setting my snake loose to let it kill and eat the mouse but then I decided that was not a good idea because the mouse could have a disease or something and transmit it to my snake.

So I set mouse traps but somehow the mouse can eat the peanut butter off the trap and not set it off. I just tested the traps and they work fine. 

Hmmm going to have to go to Plan B....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2007)

Call in the national guard?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A field mouse is running around in my pantry. My cat found it but we dont want the cat to get the mouse because she wont kill it but rather play with it for a very long before before killing it and then we will wake up in the morning with half a mouse laying on our chest in bed as the cat thinks it is a gift to us.
> 
> I also thought about setting my snake loose to let it kill and eat the mouse but then I decided that was not a good idea because the mouse could have a disease or something and transmit it to my snake.
> 
> ...


are you using the good mousetraps or the useless humane ones which I call the mouse massage there is also some thing that generates a noise that mice don't like . ever since i put that in I've had none .


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Call in the national guard?




No set more mouse traps! 

Naw I will lay a few more out tonight with some more peanut butter and when I wake up tomorrow and he has not been caught I will go and buy some mouse glue. 

Thats what I had to use to get the Iraqi mouse that was causing me a problem in Tikrit. Smart little ******!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> are you using the good mousetraps or the useless humane ones which I call the mouse massage there is also some thing that generates a noise that mice don't like . ever since i put that in I've had none .



I used the good wooden old fashioned ones.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 2, 2007)

I didn't know mice liked peanut butter...

Did you try with some Cheez Whiz instead ? I'm sure if the mouse trap doesn't kill it, she's gonna die of an indigestion. So you win anyway.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah peanut butter normally works like a charm. That is what I used to use back in the day and never had a problem with it.

Oh and what annoyed me today.

I wanted to go and hang out at the Saunas today but the weather is crap!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2007)

Cold still hanging on....it'll be a loooooong night tonight. (sigh)


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2007)

I was in a shopping mall parking lot yesterday. A woman was walking down the main road in the lot busy talking on her cell phone not noticing her 3 yo daughter had moved away from the side into the center of the road. 

A large truck was coming along (slow though, but perhaps the driver couldnt see the toddler). My wife and I screamed at the lady to grab her kid. She was so busy talking on the phone she didnt hear me. So I ended up running into the road to get the truck drivers attention, when the lady looks up and non chalantly brings her daughter to the side. Then looks at me and says something in Spanish that was more in the lines of "wtf you looking at" instead of a "thank you".

 

The truck driver went by me and he laughed and shook his head at the lady's preoccupation with her phone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)

What a bitch, I would have told her how stupid she was.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2007)

What I would have said would have landed me in jail....


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What a bitch, I would have told her how stupid she was.



I would have but I didnt know Spanish!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 2, 2007)

Along the same lines is watching parents drag the kids across the road at a red light . One of the first things a kid should learn is about red and green lights not how to sneak across


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 2, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Hurt my back today, went to kick an aussie rules football and my footing went from me, landed on the base of my spine.



Charlie Brown Style?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 2, 2007)

Pentagon Destroying Old F-14s to Keep Them Out of Enemy Hands

The Pentagon is paying a contractor at least $900,000 to destroy old F-14s, a jet affectionately nicknamed "the turkey," rather than sell the spares at the risk of their falling into the wrong hands, including Iran's.


Hate seeing old warbirds die this way.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 2, 2007)

Finished my latest model, went to put it up on display with the rest and the ramps fell off


----------



## Heinz (Jul 3, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> Charlie Brown Style?



Probably,

We have had a lot of rain lately,

so much so its washed away crops in my state.

I found out to my peril that mud is slippery


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2007)

Mud is slippery? Well I never, you learn something new everyday.

Spent the whole day at work painting object after object (stairs, BBQ's, high pressure tanks), got rather boring after 7 hours of it...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2007)

it wasnt my shining most moment Gnomey I must say.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 4, 2007)

getting burned by hot steel after workmate tackwelded it today


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 4, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Probably,
> 
> We have had a lot of rain lately,
> 
> ...



That sucks about the crops man...

We're havin some bad weather too, but the polar opposite of yours. Florida is in the middle of a drought.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> Florida is in the middle of a drought.



Southern California is in the middle of a REAL drought.

Good thing we steal our water from other places.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

Try a drought for 10odd years boys 8) Although it seems 'maybe' we have had some sigsn of it ending...........

Got up too late, 1.30pm


----------



## Heinz (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like its me again,

just got back from a small trip, got all these shots from an aero museum and a setting has blurred the bloody photos on my digital camera.

Feeling quite low.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 10, 2007)

My little boy's water pistol! He got it on his 3th birthday last sunday.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 10, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Southern California is in the middle of a REAL drought.
> 
> Good thing we steal our water from other places.



Isn't SoCal in a perpetual state of drought?


----------



## Erich (Jul 10, 2007)

stupid people coming on these forums with stupid names hiding behind alias's easily banned.

104F and climbing and no air conditioning

life is good


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 13, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Southern California is in the middle of a REAL drought.
> 
> Good thing we steal our water from other places.




You can have some of ours. This is mid summer and it's been raining non stop for over a month. Every.......single..........day


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2007)

It sucks, come back from a week in Brittany (rained everyday although it was sunny during the day once or twice) and it is still raining here. When will it stop and summer arrive - or is the sun we had in April it...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2007)

Drunks next door sining till 3am........right next to my window..............yay.....


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Date tomorrow's been cancelled, she's ill.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 15, 2007)

Spending the entire day running my department single handed, as everyone else who works with me was off sick or on holiday, and nobody from the other departments knows enough to help me. Also, wanting to get to sleep but hearing some, how can I put this, rather loud noises emanating from the room above me............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2007)

virtual pilot....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 16, 2007)

The weather: Warm and high humidity, had showers all day and a lot of thunderstorms. really annoying...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2007)

Hail!

Bloody hurts when your out walking home....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2007)

My internet at home isn't working.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2007)

My ear...

It feels like water is in the ear (but none comes out) and I cant hear all that great out of it. I am going to sleep over it tonight and if it is not better I will go to the Doc tomorrow.


----------



## cougar32d (Jul 20, 2007)

my home was flooded, had to move, due to getting about 20 inches of rain in the last few weeks or so., all my models were destroyed as well as all my military stuff


----------



## mkloby (Jul 20, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> my home was flooded, had to move, due to getting about 20 inches of rain in the last few weeks or so., all my models were destroyed as well as all my military stuff



Oh man that sucks... I'm sorry.

Bird Strike!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2007)

X2 sorry to hear that Cougar32d.......


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)

My son came home from summer school today and told me his bicycle - which we had just got one month ago - was stolen. He FORGOT to lock it up. Trying to keep my cool!


----------



## mkloby (Jul 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> My son came home from summer school today and told me his bicycle - which we had just got one month ago - was stolen. He FORGOT to lock it up. Trying to keep my cool!



That happened to me once growing up. Oddly enough, I bumped into my bicycle about a month later at a strip mall down the street from my parents' house. I stole it back.  Weird feeling - stealing something that is actually yours...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)

Same thing like this happened at his mother's awhile ago and he found it in a field. He thinks that will happen again. Keep trying to impress upon him that he was LUCKY that time.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 21, 2007)

My Fokker DR1 all going very wrong at the attaching top wing stage. Think it may have to make a short flight to the spares box


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

its now the end of the weekend


----------



## cougar32d (Jul 22, 2007)

as if i didnt have enough trouble already, i fractured my ankle last night.....(murphy needs to leave me alone)


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 22, 2007)

My sawzall broke, right when I had a bunch of old lumber to cut up!!!!!!

 

Now I need to plop down a hundred bucks to buy a new one!


----------



## cougar32d (Jul 23, 2007)

my military ribbons and decorations are covered in mud, do any of you guys know how to clean them without ruining them more?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry man but you will have to order new ribbons. You can try and wipe them off with a damp cloth but more than likely that will ruin them. You can order from here:

http://www.uniforms-4u.com/c_d_5_Army_Ribbons_1038.aspx

Also if you wish you can send me a pm with which ones you need. I have so many extras from mine that are straight out of the package and I can probably send them to you.


----------



## trackend (Jul 23, 2007)

Try working this one out it beats the **** out of me 
Got an invite to wedding in a few weeks time, the bride is from the States and the groom is English and they had already tied the knot in the US and this event was to be a blessing for their UK family/friends, he is a teacher/ex army P.T.I. she a student studying for her masters. Anyway she has a 9 month visa to stay in the UK but has not applied yet for duel citizenship. As part of her field studies she had to go to South Africa for a few weeks and arrived back in the UK two days ago she was immediately held in immigration overnight and then released but told she would be deported on Thursday we are hoping to see them both on Wednesday for a meal and find out what the **** is going on. It sounds like as she interrupted her stay in the UK the Visa has become void. but what I don't get is there are hundreds of US kids at Cambridge Oxford university's and they have no long term visa problems. 
I think there are a few others our immigration service should be concentrating on than this harmless couple, bloody suspect doctors from the middle east for a start, its all total bollocks and I'm mighty pissed as these are a couple of close friends.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 24, 2007)

4 teenagers near my house tried to start a fire............2 fire tenders rocked up

Im in a very foul mood about this


----------



## Maestro (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ah ! GOD DAMN !*

Two weeks ago, I received my paycheck only to notice that my employer forgot to pay for 22 hours of work (including some over time) in one week. I called him and he told me that the error would be corrected on the next paycheck.

Well, I just received my latest paycheck and guess what ? Not only is the error *NOT* corrected, but my employer forgot to pay for 16 hours of work (including some over time) last week.

I'm going to call him back tomorrow and if I don't get paid the 38 missing hours on the next paycheck, I'll personnally drive down the 35 kilometers to my employer's office and if I leave the office without a check, I'll go to my Union's office to fill a complaint against my dear employer.

God damn ! The Mafia broke legs for smaller debts...


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2007)

That sucks mate.

The cold weather we having here.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2007)

Back to work after 2 1/2 weeks vacation. Blaaaah!!


----------



## mkloby (Jul 26, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Back to work after 2 1/2 weeks vacation. Blaaaah!!



Man - I've been trying to take vacation for 2 years. Uncle Sam won't budge!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 26, 2007)

Stock market (Dow Jones) lost 311 points!


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 27, 2007)

The flu that is ravaging my school, and I've just caught it. Its a bad one too


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Stock market (Dow Jones) lost 311 points!



I thought I heard on the news today that it dropped as much as 4% and about 500 points as of today.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I thought I heard on the news today that it dropped as much as 4% and about 500 points as of today.



Yeah - in two days it fell over 500 points! I got all my money out of stocks right now so the more it falls right now the better for me! I'll be hunting for a good opportunity in several months.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2007)

Smart man.


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2007)

Well I got a pay raise, but I am still paying the same as all the other months. Hope it changes some time in the near future.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 1, 2007)

I've got a ####ing insect in my TFT screen. It keeps walking around, very annoying.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2007)

People who want something for nothing ! I work for a Mazda dealership. We
had a nutcase come in today, sez we "broke his transmission" (stick-shift)
when he was in for a tune-up/oil change last week. He sez because our
'idiots' don't know how to drive his car, we are responsible. Just for grins,
the tech who worked on his car has over 20 years experience, and is a
"Certified ASE Master" technician. 

The tech who checked it out today, sez the clutch is trashed..... not the
transmission. Get a wheel, anyone ?

Charles


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 1, 2007)

ccheese said:


> People who want something for nothing ! I work for a Mazda dealership. We
> had a nutcase come in today, sez we "broke his transmission" (stick-shift)
> when he was in for a tune-up/oil change last week. He sez because our
> 'idiots' don't know how to drive his car, we are responsible. Just for grins,
> ...




I didn't know you Americans knew how to work a manual gearbox  



WAMT was dropping my mobile into my drink. It is now very, very dead


----------



## Henk (Aug 1, 2007)

A stick car is way better to dirve for me than a automatic car.

Being chased away from the PC just as I sat down and the first time for the day.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2007)

Negative Creep:

I drive a 1987 Mazda B2000 Pick-up with 158,000 miles on it. I bought it
new in Dec of 1986. It's got five forward gears and a reverse. It even
has a carburetor !! Of course, I twisted a wrench for 25 years, so it's
always had the best of care. No dents, paint is ten years old and it
shines like a green beret's heel. I hope I never have to purchase another
vehicle. I like to "drive" and a stick is the only way to go. Oh, and it
does not have power steering, either ! Yes... (grin) it does have A/C.

Charles


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 1, 2007)

brakes went out on the car while my wife was driving to work today.
She's okay, the cars sort of fixed (Found another problem while that was going on)
The big weekend we have been planning and getting ready for all summer is now in doubt between the car and now not having the money to go.
This is why I hate planning stuff, it always falls apart at the last minute...
oh well, shark weeks on...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2007)

Aussie1001...


----------



## mkloby (Aug 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Aussie1001...



That was a wonderful post, wasn't it???


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 2, 2007)

That stupid Viagra commercial sung to the tune of "Viva Las Vegas".


"Viva, Viagra!"


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 2, 2007)

Planned a day out with my mates, had all but one pull out at the last minute.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2007)

Got the exchange rate for South African Rand wrong. Thought it was 150 to the pound when it is 15 which makes things a bit more expensive...


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 2, 2007)

Lets see the alternator and battery in the car decided it was time to retire on Saturday the new battery from the old car was to big thought to myself I can survive til monday then the video card decided to join the fray along with the house AC other then that all was well


----------



## mkloby (Aug 2, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Lets see the alternator and battery in the car decided it was time to retire on Saturday the new battery from the old car was to big thought to myself I can survive til monday then the video card decided to join the fray along with the house AC other then that all was well



Man - talk about a bout of bad luck


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 2, 2007)

Negative Creep said:


> I didn't know you Americans knew how to work a manual gearbox



Over here it's called a stick shift. Here's an interesting side note for you. My wife refuses to drive an automatic. She learned on a stick shift back in the late '60's and that's what she wants. It's a riot at the car dealership when we go looking for a new car. The poor salesman never knew what hit him.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2007)

mkloby said:


> That was a wonderful post, wasn't it???



I wanted to throw up....


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 3, 2007)

Can't get one of the paints I need for my latest model and my sister found out I'm going out tonight and wants to come along too.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 3, 2007)

The new alternator lasted until 4pm friday beginning of a 3 day long weekend


----------



## MacArther (Aug 3, 2007)

Having to deal with my bipolar brother for 8+ hours while my mom was away. To top it off, he started talking to himself, and holding conversations!!! Normally this would be creepy, but I had work to do around the house so it was just plain annoying.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 5, 2007)

I decided to format my computer's hard drive today... Only to find out that my hacked version of Windows XP would not take any of my CD keys and that the CD of my legal version of XP is too damaged to install properly.

So now I have a problem with my SoundMAX integrated sound card which makes me wonder if it's only the fault of my damaged version of XP or if my ASUS motherboard is giving up...


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 5, 2007)

Have to go back to school and work tomorrow after what has been an awesome weekend at the Wide Bay International Airshow. To top it off I have a Chemistry exam on Tuesday which I haven't had time to study for.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> The new alternator lasted until 4pm friday beginning of a 3 day long weekend



Man. Now that sux, PB. I'd send you one American bullet, but then again you don't have any guns to put it in.


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 6, 2007)

Seeing a CND 'peace rally' in town with a big banner proclaiming 'Remember Hiroshima and Nagasaki' Remember what exactly? That they brought to an end the most destructive war in history, saving tens of thousands of lives?


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 6, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Man. Now that sux, PB. I'd send you one American bullet, but then again you don't have any guns to put it in.


Nope wouldn't want to wait for appointment with socialized health after misfire the cue for the ambulance would make me angrier


----------



## Henk (Aug 7, 2007)

Time flying to fast when your having fun.


----------



## MacArther (Aug 9, 2007)

Having to work hours I *specifically* informed the employer I could not.


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 9, 2007)

Hearing the girl I like(d) kissed some prick on school camp....I am pissed off


----------



## Heinz (Aug 9, 2007)

Dropping my sheet music and notes in a puddle while it was raining............


----------



## Henk (Aug 12, 2007)

The fact that I can not enjoy my birthday with my father, because we do not get along very well and I feel more for him than for myself.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Henk. 

The fact that the weekend allways feels so short.


----------



## Erich (Aug 13, 2007)

Henk it is what you make it man, I know from experience with my father in law.....

well the city in all it's glory is up and down the street ripping up our yards to replace the old orange burg sewer lines which are falling apart, and the neat thing is in my case I have to foot the bill of 5,500 dollars......


----------



## Henk (Aug 13, 2007)

I know Erich, but he cause a a whole wipe by the stuff he say and do and then makes it so that everyone feel uneasy.

My dad making it my worst birthday ever, but I would like to say F everyone who made it that way, but I still love my dad.


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 14, 2007)

So many assignments due in all at the same time, and my Maths B teacher being a right royal pain in the arse.


----------



## elmilitaro (Aug 14, 2007)

Going to sleep at 5 in the morning and having to get back up 30 minutes later to get ready for school. And especially if you have to repeat the process over for several days.


I'm basically running on energy drinks right now. WWWWWOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## trackend (Aug 14, 2007)

Henk said:


> The fact that I can not enjoy my birthday with my father, because we do not get along very well and I feel more for him than for myself.



Really sorry to hear that Henk I had some ups and downs with my old man infact both myself and my brother were kicked out of the house when I was 17 and it took years for us to get back on resonably friendly terms. 
But if I was nearby I'd buy you a pint and a iced bun with a candle on it


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2007)

elmilitaro..... why are you coming in at 0500 ? Especially on a school night.

We did that in the Navy (right Joe ?), hit the beach at 1600, drink and fuss
all night, come in at 0500, and be ready for quarters at 7:30. Then do it
again the next night (funds permitting, of course). Right Joe ??? 

Charles


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 14, 2007)

Annoyd that I didn't realise wuite how much I was going to have to think at work, and am now absolutley knackered.


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 15, 2007)

About 10 days ago a spider came and began making a web that covered my entire window. So since then, I've been watching it expand the web and feeding off any incests that got too close. One one occasion a Bee got caught up, but after a bit of a struggle, fought it's way loose which was rather interesting to watch. Big rain storm last night though, and I woke up in the morning and both it and the web were gone. Shame, as it was about the nearest I had to a pet. Also, my little sister is ill in hospital but I can't get up to visit as the clutch has gone on the car, which no one seems willing to hlep me with. Oh, and I only got 3 hours sleep last night


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 16, 2007)

That sucks...
Got maths exam on monday Quadratics.. ahhhhh
Hate maths having to study heaps to get it right. 
Hate studying on subjects i don't like.. oh well thats life


----------



## Heinz (Aug 16, 2007)

Indeed it is life and goes downhill from here.


----------



## trackend (Aug 16, 2007)

Not for me Heinz its always been a roller coaster, just found out I've succeeded in getting a tech support roll I applied for so another £8000 a year in the pay packet (great) on the other hand, I wont get released from my current posting for at least 4 months (bummer).


----------



## Erich (Aug 16, 2007)

c'mon gents keep an upper good lip !

my sewer woes continue with so-called people of authority turning the other cheek. unfortunate for me now the DEQ is involved

oh well what other better way on a beautiful comfy Thursday mornin. hey I've got the 364th fg book in my hands and I am helping dragondog with his incredible book on the 355th fg in a small way.

thumbs up


----------



## trackend (Aug 16, 2007)

Erich said:


> c'mon gents keep an upper good lip !



My upper lip is fine Erich, being British we are noted for our stiff upper lips unfortunately my lower one is flabby as hell.
Glad your enjoying your work with D after all the help you have given the guys on here (including me) I'm sure D is finding you a real gold mine of info.


----------



## Clave (Aug 17, 2007)

I have summed up my day's annoyance in a single picture:


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 17, 2007)

My crappy internet with its "phenomenal" speed....damn crappy provider...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2007)

Other than *that*, Mrs. Kennedy, how was the parade ?

Or

Other than *that*, Mrs. Lincoln, how was the opera ?

Gents...... it could be worse.....

Charles


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 17, 2007)

Thumping headache.


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 19, 2007)

After a weekend-long holiday, back to school and work...and I'm balls deep in assignments, all due this week, most of which i am yet to start.


----------



## Clave (Aug 20, 2007)

I got killed by a giant spider, it sucked, but I managed to get it 2nd time around...


----------



## Marcel (Aug 21, 2007)

The performance of my band today was.. eh.. not brilliant. You see I'm retraining myself, actually I wanted to say, it sucked and the <censored> should practice a whole lot more.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2007)

ah damn man,

I can relate had to play a Vai piece today. It was on debut didnt quite pull it off 

Also losing sleep lately


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

got handed another Fu#king assignment today wants it in in a week ARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH. Got 2 more to do and still get maths done......
As well as a smart ass on my bus felt like smaking him in the face but our bus drivers paranoid and i would probably get kicked off which would= death from parents....


----------



## MacArther (Aug 22, 2007)

Having to do math that I already know how to do.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2007)

Stupidity. Sheer stupidity.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 22, 2007)

My 14 year old brother watching "The Little Einsteins".


----------



## Heinz (Aug 23, 2007)

the prospect of homework tonight.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2007)

Been up since 3 in the morning roasting an 11 lb Prime Rib.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 24, 2007)

feeling so tired........


----------



## lastwarrior (Aug 24, 2007)

reckless drivers on the highway.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 25, 2007)

having to get up.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2007)

feeling tired yet again......


----------



## MacArther (Aug 26, 2007)

Hackers in games....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2007)

This guy from Australia argueing with me that the reason the USAAF did not fly Night Missions with the RAF was because the RAF would not let them because the USAAF kept flying into there aircraft. 

This kid is serious. His whole arguement is hogwash along with his talk about how the US sucks and all US people are assholes and so forth. 

It really is enternaining.


----------



## twoeagles (Aug 28, 2007)

My wife needs a $2700 dental implant and of course our insurance doesn't 
cover implants. Crap.


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2007)

Walking into 5 faults at work this morning all caused by sub contractors over the weekend failing to test effected equipment fully after installation.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 28, 2007)

Our High School football team played poorly (lack of effort) in it's last scrimmage prior to the start of the regular season.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2007)

Im losing my voice............


----------



## trackend (Aug 29, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Im losing my voice............



I hope not Heinz i'll miss your posts

have a lozenge


----------



## MacArther (Aug 29, 2007)

I can't hit the same notes with my voice I was able to only a few months ago.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 29, 2007)

Helmsley will: $12M trust for dog, nothing for 2 grandkids - CNN.com


NEW YORK (AP) -- Leona Helmsley's dog will continue to live an opulent life, and then be buried alongside her in a mausoleum. But two of Helmsley's grandchildren got nothing from the late luxury hotelier and real estate billionaire's estate.


Helmsley left her beloved white Maltese, named Trouble, a $12 million trust fund, according to her will, which was made public Tuesday in surrogate court.

She also left millions for her brother, Alvin Rosenthal, who was named to care for Trouble in her absence, as well as two of four grandchildren from her late son Jay Panzirer -- so long as they visit their father's grave site once each calendar year.

Otherwise, she wrote, neither will get a penny of the $5 million she left for each of them.

Helmsley left nothing to two of Jay Panzirer's other children -- Craig and Meegan Panzirer -- for "reasons that are known to them," she wrote.

But no one made out better than Trouble, who once appeared in ads for the Helmsley Hotels, and lived up to her name by biting a housekeeper.

"I direct that when my dog, Trouble, dies, her remains shall be buried next to my remains in the Helmsley mausoleum," Helmsley wrote in her will.
Don't Miss

* Queen of mean's 'eternity' mansion fit for a king
* Leona Helmsley dies at 87

The mausoleum, she ordered, must be "washed or steam-cleaned at least once a year." She left behind $3 million for the upkeep of her final resting place in Westchester County, where she is buried with her husband, Harry Helmsley.

She also left her chauffeur, Nicholas Celea, $100,000.

She ordered that cash from sales of the Helmsley's residences and belongings, reported to be worth billions, be sold and that the money be given to the Leona M. and Harry B. Helmsley Charitable Trust.

Her longtime spokesman, Howard Rubenstein, had no comment.

Helmsley died earlier this month at her Connecticut home. She became known as a symbol of 1980s greed and earned the nickname "the Queen of Mean" after her 1988 indictment and subsequent conviction for tax evasion. One employee had quoted her as snarling, "Only the little people pay taxes."


----------



## Henk (Aug 31, 2007)

She sounded like a bitch, leaving so much cash for a stupid dog, that is insane.

My hay fever kicking in again, I can feel the summer coming.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2007)

Back hurts. Front hurts. Pinkie hurts...


----------



## Henk (Sep 1, 2007)

I hurt my foot that I had a opp done on 3 years back due to my f*cking dog and his "toys". The problem is that the foot has one muscle missing and I can hurt it by just one little wrong step.

Well crutches here we come again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

Back hurts..

Sat too long on the Fest Benches in the Beer Tent last night.


----------



## Henk (Sep 2, 2007)

Ha ha ha.......... That sucks mate.


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2007)

Having to borrow money off parents until I get paid.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2007)

Power outage at the Airfield for 4 hours.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 5, 2007)

Can't find inspiration for my story writing.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2007)

trackend said:


> I hope not Heinz i'll miss your posts
> 
> have a lozenge



cheers mate 

Still sick had a bit of flu thing, felt terrible.


----------



## Henk (Sep 6, 2007)

Not having my won place, sick of my mom. I love here, but I need my own place.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 6, 2007)

have to go to brothers athletic carnival will get home at 10 in the night....


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 6, 2007)

Moving house! Well, it's wasn't so much that, it was the fact I had to drag every last one of my worldy possessions up five flights of stairs, single handed, in the middle of the day. Still, I didn't break anything, although I haven't unpacked my models yet........


----------



## Maestro (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait until tomorrow before saying you didn't break anything... You could have some serious back pain...

I know because I did approximately the same thing last year when I helped my sister to move to her new condominium... I woke up the next day with back pain for months ! I should never have carried her "portable" dish washer on my own... God damn... that thing was heavy... And they dare to call it "portable"...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 7, 2007)

First rule of Best Friends. (1) Never help them move.

Sheer utter lack of enthusiasm by an underling. Cannot figure this dude out. He's about to throw away a $100k/year job over a complete inability to self manage himself. [email protected]


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 7, 2007)

told today santa wasn't real, having withdrawal symptoms.....

sigh.....
Not not really...
Rest of family went out..... I get left with house work....


----------



## mkloby (Sep 8, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> First rule of Best Friends. (1) Never help them move.



A great friend truly is one who will help you move.

Insomnia...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 8, 2007)

What annoyed me today is the cold weather that struck without warning...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 8, 2007)

finished house work......
Homework now.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

Woke up with a headache.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 8, 2007)

Both my boys got the feces kicked out of them in soccer. 5-1 and 3-0. The first deserving. The latter a YouTube fluke.


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 9, 2007)

Having to run my department at work. It's not that I mind, its the fact I am doing the same job as our Specialists would, but for significantly less pay


----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2007)

Catching a cold


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2007)

Being back in the UK where it is cold and wet rather than being in South Africa where it was warm and dry (and the fact I miss being with everyone I met out there) - this is going to annoy me for sometime...


----------



## mkloby (Sep 18, 2007)

Uncle Sam stopped paying me 

Now I'll have to spend a whole day sorting out pay and admin issues!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2007)

I know how that happens but once they get it fixed you get a nice chunk of backpay.

They stopped paying me flight pay for 6 months one time and on top of it did not pay me COLA with dependents for 18 months and it all came in a nice one lump sum and then it was payed like normal after that.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2007)

The fact that the weather is sh*t - rain and 7C all day long. Only vaguely good thing is that there is snow on the hills already.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 19, 2007)

kicked the sh!t out of a little kid in our grade


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2007)

Why would you kick the **** out of a little kid Aussie?

Even if he was being a a dick you should have been the better man.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 19, 2007)

Having to deal with my (literally) head case brother for 4 hours, and then being told that I didn't do the job _right_.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2007)

Mrs. Bill Clinton's proposed health plan annoyed me today, in fact it annoyed me yesterday as well!!!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually, I think Clinton is annoying everyone, everydays, Bucksnort101.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 20, 2007)

Adler to give you an idea of who i am :
15 years old
2.06 meters thats roughly 6 foot 6 isn't it ???
A bit of a pot gut...
This little sh!t has been p!ssing me off for two years, and every year as soon as he anoys me to my snap point he gets a hiding.
Don't get me wrong i am not a bully i do not lke using my size to my advantage ,however because i am recultent to do this i get little kids with big mouths trying to do stuff to me to impress their mates as soon as they cross that invisible line i snap then i go all out and when they stop hitting i stop kicking or punching. There doesn't seem to be any other way i am not well liked and have a small circle of friends and are often forced to punish people when they start me...
I DO not hit first, they start it i attempt to finish it......
Maybe that is a sufficient explaination...... maybe...... 
oh well sh!t happens....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, he had it coming then mate..... Had one of them as well in school, tried to impress the "ladies" and all that. But that was until I sorted him out with a heavy date with a locker....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 20, 2007)

OJ's bail was too low and he got out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2007)

Well Aussie dont take me wrong I am not judging you. As you said you did not start it and in that case it is defence and the other guy had it coming.

My father allways told me never to start a fight but to finish it.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

4 hour telecon with nothing accomplished other than me surfing this site. Get off the $ucking dime boys!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got my wisdom teeth taken out today.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 25, 2007)

Damn to Vassili, not fun!


Missed out on floor Maiden Tickets for their Melbourne show. Looks like I;ll be in the gods.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 26, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Damn to Vassili, not fun!
> 
> 
> Yeah, hurts like h#ll


----------



## MacArther (Sep 26, 2007)

> Yeah, hurts like h#ll


Been there, done that and two other teeth.

Today I had to give an oral presentation, which stunk because I *really* hate getting up in front of people.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll give you a tip for oral presentations (something I, unfortunately, only figured out in grade 11) : use humour. Make everything a joke... In short, make an Howard Stern out of yourself. I did it once, I got the best score in an oral presentation ever.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 28, 2007)

Having to shell out over $1,200 just to replace a god damn computer module in my car. *RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!*


----------



## Maestro (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep... That's the bad side of having a "recent" car. It's full of electronic parts that are very expansive to repair.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, about everythin today I think.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 2, 2007)

my neighbours are using some kind of machinary. Not that I really mind its just a drone that has given me a headache.............


----------



## MacArther (Oct 3, 2007)

Never having made a band, especially in light of my friend and his brother's achievements.

MySpace.com - fetch - TEMPE, Arizona - Indie / Alternative / Rock - www.myspace.com/fetchmusak

Oh, and not ever having a girlfriend.


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 4, 2007)

Having to sell my Alfa after the gearbox went. I just don't have the time to repair it and I know the new owner will, so I just took his offer. Still gutted though, as I really did love it


----------



## MacArther (Oct 5, 2007)

My friend's father just passed away, and I knew the guy quite well...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Mosquitoman is trying to best Pisis as the Forum Drunk. 

Day off of work, but too many chores, too little time.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 6, 2007)

Almost the end of school holidays, and I don't have enough time to do the research for my 9/11 project for English.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 7, 2007)

Mock exam today although means bugger all my effort felt below par..


----------



## Henk (Oct 8, 2007)

My mom spilling coke over the computer and thus ****ing the motherboard and then I had to get a new one, but now it is mine. And everything was blamed on me. I told her not to put anything like that near the PC.


----------



## MacArther (Oct 8, 2007)

Getting in a car accident, its Monday.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 10, 2007)

Maths test... 
Bugger..


----------



## Heinz (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm doing mock exams in preperation for my main ones in 4 weeks.

I rock up and guess what no one told me my music exam was on monday.
I had a printed timetable clearly stating it was Friday.


Pissed orf............


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 11, 2007)

MacArther said:


> My friend's father just passed away, and I knew the guy quite well...



Crap, sorry to hear that man.


----------



## MacArther (Oct 12, 2007)

Sokay man
Today, I found out a friend of my moms has ovarian cancer, stage three. My GOD, someone upstairs must *really* not like me!


----------



## Heinz (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry dude but don't get too down.

My aunty is battling cancer, can't seem to get rid of it. I know where your coming from though I've lost a few people now and it can become a really bad place.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

Waking up with an allergic reaction my right eye. It is all swollen and red and really bothering me!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2007)

Woke up in my new home to pretty cold temps, put the heat on for the first time and the fire alarms went off! Need that at 7 in the morning! Now whats the landlord's number!?

And sorry about the cancer. A few people I know are getting checked for that even now. Hope everything goes well and its not just you.


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 14, 2007)

Buying a rare DVD off ebay and then realizing it's region 1 so I can't actually play it


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 17, 2007)

The gril at work who I really liked and was getting on really well with suddenly ignoring me then deciding she only wants 'to be friends'. So to clear my head I went on a random drive, only for my car to come to a halt in the middle of nowhere with a broken alternator. Nearly 2 hours later I get towed home and get in, only for one of the neighbourhood cats to follow me in and take residence on the 5th flight of stairs and refuse to budge. So I spent nearly half hour coaxing it out with some leftover KFC. I really shouldn't have got out of bed today


----------



## Maestro (Oct 17, 2007)

Just received my order from Squadron.com... This should be a good news, but let me explain with some numbers...

Total of the order : $21.61 USD
Shipping : $11.95 USD

$21.61 + $11.95 = $33.56 USD

I've ordered stuff from several states across the US (books from Maryland, decals from Florida and even video games from California). Everytimes I ordered something I never had to pay more for shipping than I already had paid when I ordered it.

Now, the post office billed me with an extra COD of $7.26 CND (parity with US dollar, so it's $7.26 USD). I asked the lady at the post office if it was due to the time it spent at the border for clearence. She answered no, but it could be for shipping from Mississauga (Ontario) to my home.

$33.56 + $7.26 = $40.82 USD

I've contacted both Canada Post and Squadron.com. Canada Post haven't answered yet, but Squadron.com e-mailed me that it wasn't their fault because I already had paid $11.95 USD for shipping when I ordered it.

Now, I hope Canada Post has a good reason for billing me an extra shipping cost, or I won't order anything from Texas again !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2007)

Germany being beat 3-0 by the Czech Republic. Oh well the game was meaningless for Germany anyhow who had allready qualified for the Tournament a few days earlier.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 18, 2007)

a friend/work associate of my mother suddenly died......
found out last week she had days to live....


----------



## mkloby (Oct 18, 2007)

Tornadoes touching down all over Pensacola today. Thank God nobody seems to be seriously hurt.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 21, 2007)

Started a series of Cluster headaches 2 days ago and now they're killing me...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

It snowing quite a bit this morning and then melting away, yet maybe 40 minutes south of here there is about 2 feet of snow.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 22, 2007)

Snow ? Already ? You must be pretty up north, then.

On my side, I haven't seen snow in October since... since... since early in the 90s.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Woke up to a puddle of Oil under the truck. Headed to work, got stuck waiting for a Train to go by. Then to top it off got pulled over and received a traffic ticket by one of Minnesota's Finest!!! Now just hoping the Big Boss Man doesn't call me into his office for being 30 minutes late and in a bad temperment!!!
No beer in the fridge for later either!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2007)

Maestro said:


> Snow ? Already ? You must be pretty up north, then.
> 
> On my side, I haven't seen snow in October since... since... since early in the 90s.



No actually I live in Bavaria. That is not very far north. We just get a lot of snow here in Bavaria normally.

In Germany the southern areas actually get more snow than the northern areas because of the elevation. The Alps....


----------



## MacArther (Oct 22, 2007)

Back spasms that are even getting through my high pain tollerance.


----------



## david johnson (Oct 22, 2007)

dumb-butt asst. administrators who do not know how to say yes or no. 
of course, i already knew the answer.

dj


----------



## mkloby (Oct 22, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No actually I live in Bavaria. That is not very far north. We just get a lot of snow here in Bavaria normally.
> 
> In Germany the southern areas actually get more snow than the northern areas because of the elevation. The Alps....



Bavaria is so beautiful.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 23, 2007)

Cannot find a starting date for my new (seccond) band. We don't seem to find a date that is free in everybody's agenda.  Well, we'll get there...


----------



## mkloby (Oct 23, 2007)

Woke up to tornadoes hitting P'cola, one just touched down just a few miles SW of our house, and was moving NE. The projected path on the news was going to take it past us - thank God it broke up. I have 2 weeks left in Pensacola and all the sudden it's Tornado Alley.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2007)

Left eyeball has been twitching like crazy for the last hour!!!! And I only had three pints of Guinness last night. Glad I didn't drink more, or maybe I should have had more?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Two things.....

Just sent myself a f**king spam email!  
And try to download the latest adobe flash player 9 without hassle! All I get trying to watch videos on YouTube is "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player."  

Solutions laddies??


----------



## Heinz (Oct 26, 2007)

Can't help ya lucky13 sorry mate.

My prob is a minor one but annoying enough.

I have a backing track that cuts in too early. Final performance is in 2 days. My audio editing programs keep changing the overall play back speed, argh tis crap!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2007)

African Bureaucracy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2007)

Media's fascination with Hillary Clinton. Last night it was some moron touting voting for her just because she would be the first Female President. Starting to think we need to start taking an IQ test before being able to vote in this country. Don't care if you vote for a Democrat, Republican, or other, but at least inform yourself for Gods sake.
Gad's I can't wait for this next election to be over!!!


----------



## twoeagles (Oct 26, 2007)

Wind is kicking up a lot of Texas dust and now I have something new: allergies. God I hate getting old.


----------



## enven (Oct 26, 2007)

The world.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 27, 2007)

Realized that, for some reasons, one of my CDs didn't want to run properly. I took a closer look at it and noticed that it didn't have any scratch or anything like that.

Considering that I burned it myself a few months (years ?) ago and that it is the second CD since June who did something like that, I took the decision to never buy CDs from the brand "Natural" again.

But I'm in for a 700 MB download session... Damn ! It's gonna take me days to download everything from Rapidshare again !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2007)

Played Golf Today and my game was terrible. I was stiff, unconcentrated and out of practice.


----------



## MacArther (Oct 27, 2007)

More Back spasms


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2007)

being sick yesterday and catching up on my chores today.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 27, 2007)

My son puked up his whole dinner (squash and chicken noodles babyfood) all over the carpet. I had to break out the steam cleaner. Poor little baby.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 28, 2007)

My end of year performance was very average.

Nerves got to me...............


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nearly killed a bloke at Zillmere Railway Station. He tried to commit suicide by throwing himself across the platform. His head was just over the copping stones (platform edge) and his head was under the first train carriage step when I saw him and stopped the train in an emergency. It was that close as train just began to move off when this occured. If I hadn't seen him train would have taken his head clean off as we were just building up speed. Sometimes seeing those sort of things rattle you a bit


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2007)

That sucks man. Sorry you had to have a day like that.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 29, 2007)

It happens Adler. Part of dealing with the public


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 29, 2007)

I found out today I live in the US  . 
WASHINGTON–The Bush administration appears to have annexed a major Canadian landmark as part of a slick new campaign to promote U.S. tourism.

A Disney-produced promotional video released last week by the departments of State and Homeland Security highlights majestic American landscapes, from New England's colourful fall foliage and the Grand Canyon to the Rocky Mountains and Hawaii's pounding surf.

But about four minutes into the seven-minute video, Welcome: Portraits of America, viewers are treated to the impressive sight and sound of water roaring over Niagara Falls.

In showing the natural wonder, Disney's filmmakers, however, chose the Horseshoe Falls, the only one of Niagara's three waterfalls to lie almost entirely on the Canadian side of the border separating New York State from Ontario.

Making matters worse, a visitor to the U.S. would not even be able to get the same view of the falls in the video because the scene was shot from a vantage point in Canada, according to Paul Gromosiak, a Niagara Falls, N.Y., historian and author.

Also, he said the video leaves out the two cascades that actually are on U.S. territory, the American Falls and Bridal Veil Falls.

"This is not the United States, this is 100 per cent Canada, shot from the Canadian side," Gromosiak said. "This is an insult.''

The distinction between the U.S. and Canadian sides is clear to most people who have visited the Falls.

But it seems to have escaped the notice of the producers and U.S. officials, who presumably vetted the video.


In a separate "making of" video, Jay Rasulo, the chairman of Disney Parks and Resorts, speaks over the falls footage about the importance of showing would-be tourists "the great sites, the great vistas that they dream about all their lives when they dream about America.''

Karen Hughes, the U.S. undersecretary of state for diplomacy, said in a posting to the department's blog last week that the production has the administration's blessing.

"We're going to play it in waiting rooms and at embassy events – and we hope it will inspire many who otherwise might not have thought about travelling to America to come and see it for themselves," Hughes wrote.

Or maybe Canada.
now where can I buy a weapon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats just too funny!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2007)

HP Computer Help Desk. Computer crashed with known system board problem 2 months out of warranty and they won't even talk to you.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 1, 2007)

Thought I catched a cold, it turned out to be the flu. Luckily I can't infect you through the Internet.


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 2, 2007)

Spending 40 minutes on hold to the Student Loans company on my mobile to then get cut off


----------



## MacArther (Nov 5, 2007)

Having to take a cumulative test on 8 chapters in computers!!! To top it off, in more than one chapter there are words with definitions only a few words apart.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 6, 2007)

almost getting involved in a bad car accident.


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 6, 2007)

The girl I asked out last week who turned me down because 'she didn't want a relationship at the time' is now going out with someone.

Also, Half Life 2. Great game that I've been addicted to which I then found contains possibly the most pathetic last boss and end sequence I've ever experienced. Nearly 1000 minutes to get to something that was beaten in 30 seconds without taking a hit then a 30second end sequence? Bah


----------



## MacArther (Nov 7, 2007)

Needing to get more sticks of RAM, and parents who don't understand that I need money to fix the computer with said sticks of RAM.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

The snow melting.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 11, 2007)

my maths exam.....


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 12, 2007)

Finding out the girl who turned me down is actually the bit on the side for a 38 year old married man. Nice to know who she felt was better. Also, I didn't get to sleep until 8 this morning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2007)

That my nose is stuffed up. I have a whole trash bag full of tissues from blowing my nose!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 13, 2007)

my grandma dying


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn, sorry to hear that mate. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry mate, its hard I've been through it.

Best wishes to your family SE.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear the Eagle.


----------



## Erich (Nov 13, 2007)

SE my condolances to you and your familie..........

trying to get the last of the cancer meds down today and off that vile swill for a good 3 months..........it's like 10w-40 oil but only chunkier and smells terrible


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks for all your support guys. the funerals on friday. btw erich glad you are off the pills for a while.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 14, 2007)

MY condolences SE.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 14, 2007)

SE - sorry for your loss buddy.

Wife and baby going to NJ to wait for the new house to close.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks again guys

my english presentation tomorrow and my maths assignment mark


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 15, 2007)

rain rain rain...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2007)

Not just today, but any other day.... Watching any good comedy .... on the .... because some .... words might .... some poor .... they've decided to .... them out, DAMN that .... me ....!

Talk about .... brother mentality!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2007)

Not being able to get a hold of my wife on her cell phone. The roads are terrible out there and she had to drive pretty far today for school. They allready one death today from our airfield aparantly on the roads.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2007)

I know what you mean brother....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2007)

I normally dont worry but the roads are very icy and covered in snow and then we were told that just down the road someone had died in a wreck, I have started to worry.

I am sure she is fine but you know how it is when you love someone.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup! indeed I do mate... I'm sure that she's fine too Adler, but it's not much that you can do in situations like these, you start to worry, only natural. And when they come back home again......OH BOY!!


----------



## cougar32d (Nov 17, 2007)

was supposed to re-enlist in the army, now they say i can't. pretty bummed out. have spent the last 6 days sitting around feeling sorry for myself............this sucks.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 17, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> was supposed to re-enlist in the army, now they say i can't. pretty bummed out. have spent the last 6 days sitting around feeling sorry for myself............this sucks.



What? I didn't think they would turn too many away these days....

Things that annoy - I'm listening to the radio about the front-runners for the next presidential election - I'm not too impressed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2007)

The way my 49ers are playing this year.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 18, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> was supposed to re-enlist in the army, now they say i can't. pretty bummed out. have spent the last 6 days sitting around feeling sorry for myself............this sucks.



I'm sorry brother. I know how excited you were about that....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 5, 2007)

falling over at work whilst carrying steel. I went to pick the steel up lost my balance and fell onto some rolled steel whilst the other bit crashed onto my ankle, my supervisor hasn't moved that fast in 12 months!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 6, 2007)

dang! You alright man?


----------



## lastwarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> falling over at work whilst carrying steel. I went to pick the steel up lost my balance and fell onto some rolled steel whilst the other bit crashed onto my ankle, my supervisor hasn't moved that fast in 12 months!



better learn some acrobatic moves


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2007)

Have gotten the flu on my day off, this sucks


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah im alright thanks heinz, nothing a good nights sleep didn't cure! lastwarrior, I think I invented some moves when I fell down!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

expecting 25cm snow or 2ft . I hope the neighbours have a defibulator for after i shovel this crap , going out for the 2nd time now.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Shovels are for meatballs pb.... Get a snowblower and make ur neighbors jealous....


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd rather shovel saves putting on the lard over the winter plus I like it


----------



## Heinz (Dec 16, 2007)

my new phone's ear piece doesn't work!. Its 2 weeks old for crying out loud


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm now getting weary of shovelling 4 times today and it's still snowing and the plows haven't been by yet. hopefully they'll be by before I go to sleep or its outside at 5 am to to shovel before work


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

But u like it, remember???


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

Not at 5am I don't from a nice warm bed . Where the F is the plow


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Hehe, all the plow does is pile a huge mound of hard packed snow back into ur driveway....


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

you gotta mind like steel trap nothing gets by it


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL....

Back in the day when I had no choice but to shovel, everytime that damn fu*kin snowplow came by, I'd curse at him and throw snowballs at his grinin ass....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't envy of the Pbfoot's early getting up but the snow.... it is something different.
I haven't seen a such severe winter in Poland for a long long time.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

Wurger said:


> I don't envy of the Pbfoot's early getting up but the snow.... it is something different.
> I haven't seen a such severe winter in Poland for a long long time.


We don't usually get this either maybe once every 5-10 years especially since it isn't even winter yet


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2007)

But there is .In Poland there is the fall instead of the winter.From time to time I get impression the spring is coming.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 16, 2007)

The Humidity at my house is killing me jeses the tempreture is 35 degrees i'll have snow any time god its hot here....


----------



## Heinz (Dec 16, 2007)

Aussie1001 said:


> The Humidity at my house is killing me jeses the tempreture is 35 degrees i'll have snow any time god its hot here....




Humidity sucks I'm not a fan.

Dry heat no worries doesnt really bother me. 

Talk about extremes though between the guys above talking about snow and we have the blazing summer coming up.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 16, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Humidity sucks I'm not a fan.



Humidity sucks all right.

Yeah guys if you ever get sick of snow i'll have some i've never even seen snow....


----------



## Heinz (Dec 16, 2007)

I;ve seen it once  And even I think it was artificial maybe.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2007)

well you guys know little about snow . If its cold below -5c its ok because its light and its good for winter sports excluding snowballs and snowmen because it won't pack but if its close to freezing the snow becomes very heavy as it's almost water and very hard to shovel but makes great snowballs. 
The worst part of shovelling or clearing your walk or driveway is invariably after you clear your stuff the city plow comes by as it clears the road and fills in the end of your driveway with a very heavy snow . You have to clear this otherwise you risk getting stuck and it's time to go to sleep and the aholes haven't been by so its up earlier to clear it out so I can get to work


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2007)

Visiting some relatives that aren't all that well...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 26, 2007)

damn sorry to hear that heinz


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks mate.

Today I've manged to strain my back, i cant move to well. 

I hope this trend doesnt continue into the new year


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a sh!t way to start a new year mate sorry to hear it.....


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

I woke up with a heavy night after feeling and it was hot like hell and I had to walk to work as well. Geez I will not lie to myself and tell myself I will never drink so much again, because it will happen on the 31 of this month.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 27, 2007)

Heinz said:


> thanks mate.
> 
> Today I've manged to strain my back, i cant move to well.
> 
> I hope this trend doesnt continue into the new year




Yeah I have done that before, get better heinz


----------



## Maestro (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, it's kind of weird because it both cheered me up and annoyed me...

Two days ago, a 17-year-old mother f*cker told me to f*ck off when I told him to go smoke outside. As a punishment, I decided to block his chairlift ticket (I'm working in a ski station) and filed a report to my commanding officer. He first decided to block his ticket for three days and called his parents. The next day he decided to show up with his father and try to convince my superior to unblock his ticket (I was not working on that day).

The kid ended up threatening my superior with a punch in his mouth and of breaking both of my legs. My superior decided to lenghten his suspention until January 6th 2008.

Hah ! Breaking both of my legs... Ever saw a mad Danish ? I swear that if ever he raise his hand on me he'll get out of the ski station in an ambulance.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2007)

Get pics, Maestro!

been working all week with only 25% of my staff - all sick, one collapsed in the bathroom and three went to the hospital. Flu or something similar. Now today I caught something. Jeez!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

sorry to hear that, get better njaco


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm ok. Doctor said take a fifth of scotch and call him on Memorial Day. It worked!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm ok. Doctor said take a fifth of scotch and call him on Memorial Day. It worked!



 Glad the medicine worked!

Up early and back to work for me.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 2, 2008)

Third day with a nasty sore throat, ear-ache, and all over body pains...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Had less than I thought on my bank account...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to work


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Having to stay awake after coming home a bit too late, because I do not wake up when I had very little sleep, I keep on sleeping and nothing like a alarm clock will wake me up. 

It sucks to love sleep.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 7, 2008)

A coat has been forgotten at the place where I work. I looked in it's pockets and found out a metal box with everything needed to roll your own cigarettes (was smelling more like Marijuana than tobaco, if you ask me), two or three "Peter Jackson" cigarettes and an (empty) bag of Hashish.

I also found out that the owner of the coat is a student at the Montréal's Polytechnique (a school famous for forming engineers). The fact that leaving my workplace without a coat when it was -3° C outside makes me believe that he was pretty drunk and/or stoned.

Hah ! An engineer wanna-be smoking weed. Where's the world going ? Next time I cross a bridge, trust me that I'm gonna move really fast.


----------



## Henk (Jan 7, 2008)

The weather.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 7, 2008)

G D allergies driving me insane. Dry, windy, dusty...


----------



## Henk (Jan 7, 2008)

That is why I hate the weather mate.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

You can't hate weather, Henk. You have to like weather by its own definition. Otherwise how do you establish a norm from which you derive your annoyance.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 8, 2008)

that makes absultley no sense at all


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)

English vernacular is very difficult.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Still doesnt make sense


----------



## Henk (Jan 8, 2008)

Well about 25 degrees C is about norm for me. Not to hot and not to cold, but the thing is that the weather here are now hot the one day and very cold the next and it has a very bad impact on your body as well.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 10, 2008)

my bird flew away and I still can't find him after some frantic searching


----------



## Henk (Jan 10, 2008)

Shame mate I feel for you.

I must walk to work again, nice work out so to speak, but I am too lazy today.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 10, 2008)

The guy who has just moved in below me has taken to playing r b music at a volume that vibrates my floor. So loud in fact that I've tried knocking on his door 3 times to no avail


----------



## Henk (Jan 10, 2008)

Break his window mate, kick his car or wake him up with the worst type of music ever. I will kick his @ss, but oh well.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)

Henk said:


> Shame mate I feel for you.
> 
> I must walk to work again, nice work out so to speak, but I am too lazy today.



thanks henk.


----------



## Henk (Jan 11, 2008)

Pleasure mate.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry, SE. I'm not a huge animal fan, but do understand.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear that SE, but along those lines, I just recieved an alert from the NJ Health Dept that birds in this area sold from Pet shops have some sort of infection that is contagious - like Avian Flu. Now protocol has us requesting background on any doemstic pet bird we recieve. Paperwork!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks guys I actually found him today. we put an ad in the paper and it paid off! Turns out he was only a couple of blocks away on someones roof! So I climbed the ladder and got him. poor thing has been out in the shitty weather since thursday!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

Eagle, sorry to hear your bird flew away. I hope you can find him.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks thor I just did actually at 9:30 this morning.


----------



## Henk (Jan 12, 2008)

Great mate glad you got him. What type of bird is it?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2008)

The chirping, nipping, crapping kind.

Man I wish I was retired. It's annoying to think I have to spend 40yrs behind a desk.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 12, 2008)

What annoyed me was the housemate or one of their friends who thought it would be very funny to stand and hold my doorbell at 4am and 7am this morning. Was in half a mind to kick off but just can't be arsed with the hassle


----------



## Henk (Jan 12, 2008)

Negative Creep said:


> What annoyed me was the housemate or one of their friends who thought it would be very funny to stand and hold my doorbell at 4am and 7am this morning. Was in half a mind to kick off but just can't be arsed with the hassle



I will kick the living sh*t out of him.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 12, 2008)

Tempting but then I still have to live with them for 6 months!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2008)

Seattle Seahawks got their arses kicked by Greenbay Packers.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 12, 2008)

Henk said:


> Great mate glad you got him. What type of bird is it?



thanks henk, its a cockatiel


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2008)

Matt, they're just not used to rain in that configuration.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 13, 2008)

My car now has a second scuff on the back bumper. I went to the car today to see a woman struggling to squeeze in behind. At work a few hours later I noticed black marks on the rear. I drove back home but said car had long gone. This is the second time it's happened in a week; no point getting it resprayed as it will only get hit again


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2008)

Well that stinks :'(


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Creep.

What bothered me today? Nothing because the COWBOYS LOST!!!!! ha ha ha ha


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2008)

A positive thought for the day, folks:

'Life's a sh*t sandwich - and everyday is lunchtime'


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 14, 2008)

I was very annoyed yesterday and today because yesterday a had the first exam at college and I had to wait a very long time and I got home with a very big headache and the bloody internet wasn't working and I tried to sleep but I couldn't and when I woke up this morning and I was reading my emails and drinking my coffee the bloody power went off...


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds like you got a double portion, Tiger.
Still, there are worse things - thank god you're not Australian, eh?!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2008)

A4K said:


> Sounds like you got a double portion, Tiger.
> Still, there are worse things - thank god you're not Australian, eh?!



We can't be all that bad, seeing as half of your country has bloody migrated here!!


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2008)

...(including myself a couple of times!)...

I do love the big brown land - really. Just a pity it's above sea-level..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## kitin (Jan 16, 2008)

hmmmm my day hasn't finished just yet but TRAFFIC early in the morning makes me really annoyed...


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2008)

Try being a pedestrian who has to cross it somehow to catch the bus on the other side..!
Everyone's the king of the bloody road, and don't bow to NO-ONE !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 16, 2008)

Started lifting weights again after a month layoff due to shoulder and leg injuries. Muscles are in some severe agony this morning.


----------



## Henk (Jan 17, 2008)

The fact that ESKOM our power supplier here in SA started cutting power every day in every town over the country and said there is no more power for the whole country and that the public must be happy with the fact that it can go on for years.

Now businesses are going down because of this and without power we also do not make money.

F*cking New South Africa screwing everything and everyone once again.


----------



## MacArther (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, mine is not as severe as Henk's, but I HATE doing APR and APY math problems....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2008)

damn that sucks henk


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> damn that sucks henk



I know mate, they were suppose to cut the power last night at 20:00, but they did not and when they were not suppose to cut the power they do cut it. They love to F with us.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2008)

Today is Friday and instead of a nice relaxing weekend I have an exam at 9am tomorrow. At least it is the last one before I fly out to South Africa on Sunday evening!


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Today is Friday and instead of a nice relaxing weekend I have an exam at 9am tomorrow. At least it is the last one before I fly out to South Africa on Sunday evening!



You lucky dog. Then you have some time off.

I do not know how your stay will be here in SA if we do not have a lot of.....

POWER POWER POWER POWER POWER, NOTHING OF IT!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, guess I'll see what happens and just live with whatever is happening it isn't like I could do anything about it...


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah, guess I'll see what happens and just live with whatever is happening it isn't like I could do anything about it...



Yes, but one great thing is that the pubs/bars will still be open.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 19, 2008)

Bloody 'so called' technical support. 

I got diverted to India 9 times out of 10 I rang over 2 weeks.

Can barely hear the person at the other but whats worse they don't know what I'm saying/ talking about.

No disrespect intended but you'd think that compotent people would be running these companies.


----------



## Henk (Jan 19, 2008)

They never are compotent mate.

The fact that people never understand what the hell "LEAVE IT BE" means.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 21, 2008)

Spending ages sorting my car out which involved taking half the dash out. Put it all back together and find the instrument pod is faulty so had to drive home with no speedo or rev counter. Think I damaged the circuit board getting it out. Whoops


----------



## Henk (Jan 21, 2008)

Power cut again, the fact that if something is not done soon we can go into a recession in our economy.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds pretty bleak Henk.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 21, 2008)

Getting diverted on the way home from college today, my usual route was flooded - so I had to make a 20 mile detour on to the motorway.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 21, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Bloody 'so called' technical support.
> 
> I got diverted to India 9 times out of 10 I rang over 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



It's the same thing here... Big companies (like Bell Canada or Videotron) move their technical support branch to third world countries (India for example) to save money.


----------



## Henk (Jan 21, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Sounds pretty bleak Henk.



It is mate, but we keep our head up high and hope for the best.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 21, 2008)

The best being an occupation of S.Africa by European and U.S forces, bringing the pathetic and demented ANC down and installing a real government.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 21, 2008)

May be... But I doubt the UN will ever do something against the country of Nelson Mandela, the guy who ended the Apartheid.


----------



## Henk (Jan 22, 2008)

Well guys the thing is if he dies the ANC will do what they want. The world just talk and try the peaceful way to end the drama. The sh*t will hit the fan, it is just when that is worrying.

Sleeping very little.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 22, 2008)

Having repetitive strain syndrom again, so I use speach recognition now, which is very tiresome.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the Repetative Strain Syndrome Marcel. I was plagued with that a few years back. Would wake up in the middle of the night with a numb right hand that was locked clenched up in a fist. Had to use my other hand to pry my fingers apart and work them for a few minutes until I could move them on my own again.
Finally went under the knife to have the Carpal Tunnel opened up, have not had the problem since then. Very simple surgery, did not even put me under, although I could feel them tugging and cutting on the tendon during the operation, but that was the least obtrusive of all the surgeries I have had other the years and well worth the little bit of discomfort.
Nice to post in a thread without clashing with someone for a change


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep, but clashing makes all the fun of th TPBM thread 
I don't have Carpal Tunnel sydrom, I've been tested for that. 2 years ago I had the same symptoms, things falling out of my hands, suddenly the power in my arm just drops and I have no control over it. Doctors identified it as a nerve being squeezed somwhere in the upper side of mu body. Surgery is not possible or advisable, It 'll go away with exercises and rest. At least last time it worked really well after a few months and I didn't have that problem until now. At least I already have the tools to keep on working (speech recognition etc.) which makes it a little easier. Also I still can do a little with my arm, but must not strain it too much as it'll make things worse. So no guitar playing for me, for some weeks, hopefully it'll bet better afterwards. Until things go better I'll have to use this Dragon proggy. Unfortunately I trained it mostly in dutch, so English is still a little sluggish, but I notice it's already working better after using it for 2 days.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 25, 2008)

One of my housemates is having a party, which I didn't know about until about 2 dozen drunk strangers turned up. They are now playing drum n'bass at a volume which is making my floor vibrate. I have eight hours until I have to be up for work. Think I'll be up for a while...............


----------



## Henk (Jan 25, 2008)

8 hours is a lot, I normally have about 5 to 4 hours of sleep before I have to go to work.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2008)

Usually I sleep 6 hours up to 10 o'clock AM.But when I have to be on duty and go to work I almost don't sleep at all.I hate that.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

I try and get 8hrs sleep before I go to work


----------



## MacArther (Jan 26, 2008)

Someone asked me why I was working on a holiday (MLK day)......my response "Well thats simple, because there are people like you out to see movies today"


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2008)

MacArther said:


> Someone asked me why I was working on a holiday (MLK day)......my response "Well thats simple, because there are people like you out to see movies today"



Where do you work mate?

Sick of having the people below me come back more than two times to do the work properly that they were given. It is as if they do not give a sh*t and they will try and tell you that they did do it correctly, but when you show them they will still carry on saying that they did do it right.

Two other guys work under me and both of them is my friends, but the one just does not want to do his job right and I will later be faced with the fact that we must let him go and that can get messy.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 28, 2008)

my modem keeps turning itself off for no apparent reason, its been doing it for a while now. grrrrrr.


----------



## Henk (Jan 28, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> my modem keeps turning itself off for no apparent reason, its been doing it for a while now. grrrrrr.



I feel you pain mate, my wireless router also give me a lot of sh*t, it stop sending out the wifi signal and now I can not play online on my PS3.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 28, 2008)

Gilchrist retiring. Not so much annoyed but saddened a true cricketing great.


----------



## MacArther (Jan 28, 2008)

> Where do you work mate?


AMC movie theaters.

Today, I had to clear frost off of my car, IN ARIZONA!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Third cold in just under a month. And the latest rendition is nasty!!!


----------



## Henk (Jan 29, 2008)

I had the worst night after feeling today, and the worst is that I did not even drink much. I will never go to that bar again because every time I drink there I feel like sh*t, but not at the other bars.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 29, 2008)

MacArther said:


> AMC movie theaters.
> 
> Today, I had to clear frost off of my car, IN ARIZONA!!



Consider yourself lucky, I clear frost off of my pick-up truck almost every days from November through March.


----------



## kitin (Jan 31, 2008)

what annoyed me today? hmmm...yeah here it is the change of schedule of my boyfriends work tomorrow...i just can't figure out why they have to have different schedule tomorrow just because their heads will have meeting...can't they have their meeting while their other employees do their own thing on the same schedule...and so with that a lot of things will be change, the launch out schedule with our friends our meet up after work and all...i am annoyed...really...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 31, 2008)

my ****ing modem.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't ya just love it when you're driving and get cut off. You then put your hand indicating what are you doing and then get a window full of profanties. All at 10am in the morning and about 100m from your house.

Bloody morons.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2008)

England and Scotland both played sh*t in the 6 Nations.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sunday and toothpaste tv ads that's so f**king cr*p that I'd put them in a different pile of sh*te...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

P-L-E-A-S-E don't tell that there's A-N-O-T-H-E-R f*cking season starting on that sh*te, Ice bl**dy Road cr*ppy Truckers....it's a re-run, right? DO tell me they're recycle their bog roll.....that they're just turning the paper over, fold and dry their m*nky *sses again....! What the h*ll has that man*re to do with History, eh? Are the people just mincing around like f*nnies or headless bl**dy chicken that don't have doo-da what's going on, as long as they get their pay regurlarly they don't give a hairy donky's *ss what their showing.....


----------



## Henk (Feb 5, 2008)

Having to walk with a R6000 console down the streets near the f*cking taxi ranks here in town because my mom promised me she would pick me up from work but she just screwed me over again. And I had to pay gas/petrol the other day and she does this, if I had the cash I would move out of this bull, but you can never stop to love them.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 5, 2008)

Maths B


----------



## Henk (Feb 6, 2008)

Aussie1001 said:


> Maths B



Do not feel down mate, I got a F the whole year through in grade 8 and 9.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2008)

Late Winter allergies just started kicking in. Now 3 months of misery start.


----------



## MacArther (Feb 14, 2008)

Having to rewrite a paper that I thought was as good as it was gonna get.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 17, 2008)

i have a cold, my nise is sore and running like a leaky tap.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 17, 2008)

Lost my voice sick and a model of mine fell and broke 

On a much brighter note. We got a new 40 inch TV!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 19, 2008)

lack of motivation to practise my guitar.........


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 19, 2008)

Maths B.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 19, 2008)

B and your annoyed 

Hell I repeated maths in Yr12


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 19, 2008)

wadda ya mean ?
B is a pain in the ass.


----------



## MacArther (Feb 19, 2008)

CAN'T....THINK...OF...STORY...IDEAS....ARG!!


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 20, 2008)

My Ipod stereo arriving them not so much as turning on


----------



## Henk (Feb 20, 2008)

My friend bought himself a 80's model FIAT Uno and now he drives around like it is going out of fashion and gets on my nervs by waking me up early in the mornings and thinking it is such fun, I wish he would realize the price of petrol and stop driving me mad.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 20, 2008)

Graphics, teachers a prick.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 22, 2008)

I.m away on a 3 day conference in some place I've never been to and its snowing! 4 inches so far and rising. Can't go anywhere from this hotel!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 22, 2008)

Going to college, and doing nothing...wasting my fuel and time. I could have been sleeping !!


----------



## Henk (Feb 23, 2008)

Waking up with me step mom asking for the crutches because my dad hurt his foot and can't walk, but he is like a little girl, I hope they have a thick injection needle they have to point towards him, that will teach him not to act like a fool.


----------



## Cota1992 (Feb 26, 2008)

A couple of major things in my life going into a tailspin with no warning and trying to keep the stress to a normal level..not fun.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

tailgaters..........any closer and they'd be in the boot.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 27, 2008)

I ****ing hate that too mate, really pisses me off.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 27, 2008)

Especially when they're a great big semi-trailer. You look into your mirror and all you can see is grill... THAT pisses me off.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 27, 2008)

yep, If I'm at the lights, and someone is far up my arse, I will take off very slowly so they get the hint. Works 95% of the time.....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

Ya I do similar. Or my car being pretty quick off the line I can lose em for a bit


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, I had the same problem with tailgaters, I had one guy in a minivan honk his horn at me because he thought I took off from a stop sign to slow for his tastes, so in the end I flipped him off.


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 27, 2008)

A good technique is to drop a gear then rest your left foot on the brake as you floor it. What annoyed me was putting out the rubbish only for it to be ripped open by gulls within 10 minutes. So I've just had to pick it up from all over the garden


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 27, 2008)

Good idea Creep, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> I ****ing hate that too mate, really pisses me off.



Absolutely hate it too, every friggin' day at some stage.!!.....would really love to jam on the brakes, but don't have a rear bullbar....damn!


----------



## Henk (Feb 29, 2008)

My pay was very low this month and I do not even get half out of my pay. I can not go out anymore and do not have the money to put some fuel in the car. Everything went up now with our inflation rising and the idiots in the rest of the world screwing us together with our government.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 29, 2008)

hit the 4 way lights it acts the same as a brakelight or if you get really upset carry some ballbearings and drop them out the window and they tend to dissaude the tailgater


----------



## Njaco (Feb 29, 2008)

I had a F250 4X4 with a slide rear window and no tailgate. One time some bimbo was right on my bumber I couldn't even see hers. After tapping the brakes, she still didn't back off. So I opened the slider, took an empty glass soda bottle and halfway out the window made like I was gonna toss it on her. She backed right off!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

nice chris!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 29, 2008)

It was a beautiful thing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll bet she didn't learn from it!


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 1, 2008)

Stupid kids on their crappy BMX's. I know most of us grew out of this when we were 10, but if you insist on doing it don't sit in the road on a blind bend, in the dark, with no lights or helmets. Idiots.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 2, 2008)

ripped my good iron maiden shirt when I got it from their concert. also hit my shoulder whilst running past a tree and it feels like my arm is dead.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just another disappointment....but hey, life is full of them....another one won't make any difference....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 3, 2008)

too right lucky, oh well, I guess I will just go and check the breaking news thread


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2008)

Been there done that...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 3, 2008)

yet again tail gaters..........fuggin gunna take matters into my own hands one day.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2008)

Catched a nasty cold...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

trying to transfer my course is not easy........bah


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 5, 2008)

Getting a ticket for not cleaning the snow off my rear window of the car$110


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Waiting for decals that never seem to show up.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Feel the 4th cold of the season coming on. Massive headache, sore neck and shoulders, stuffed up sinuses. I'm tired of this!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

Get well soon Bucksnort101!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2008)

More HOT weather, and more to come.....


----------



## DBII (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok, my first post here. My car would not start last night after work. Of course a front had come through and it was raining hard. Traffic on the roads were at a crawl. Did I worry, no. I called the auto club to help. I was told they would be here in about 50 mins. Long story short, 4 and 1/2 hours and 5 phone calls later I am pulling out of the drive way. The garage was only a 20 minute drive down the street!  

dbII


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2008)

Aw, man that really sucks....


----------



## Henk (Mar 9, 2008)

I went fishing at the sea on thursday, but I sun burned my legs and the top of my feet, but my feet got swollen and I could not go and work for three days now, but not to be able to walk is bullsh*t. I learned my lesson now and will not do this again soon. African sun is not to be taken lightly, this never happened to me before in all my years going to the sea.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 10, 2008)

**** bad sunburns sucks, I should know get better soon buddy.

went to start the car to go to work this morning, ****in battery is flat.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 10, 2008)

Bugger SE!


Just fealt really drained for no reason................


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2008)

You forgot to plug in the charger..man 

another stinking hot day....


----------



## DBII (Mar 10, 2008)

Ouch, sunburn feet! I hope you heal fast.

DBII


----------



## Henk (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Having to call a Taxi to get home, bloody things are to expensive!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2008)

Last night was f*cking out of this world....never sworn or cursed so much before, even told a colleague to "get of my f*cking back, I'm not in the f*cking mood"....just for noising me up....
The way I was going on....Les would have been so proud of my language he'd be drying a tear from his eye....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 12, 2008)

KISS is coming to Brisban and I won't be able to go


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 12, 2008)

It looked like the medical practice I am working at (The only place that will give a blue collar idoit like me a office job AND our personal doctor, the only one that can keep the wife and I healthy) was going to have to shut down due to a BS olawsuit that had no merit. We got out of that last friday and after a weekend of feeling relieved yesterday the building inspector told us we had been rezoned and that we would have to apply for a exception, the filing fee is $9,000 alone and we only have 30 days to do everything including water tests etc and the lawsuit tapped everything out.
Hello three jobs again doing ape work with a body that's shot and ne medical care unless a miricle comes along...
Just tired of working hard to keep going back to square one at 38, we even have given up on children now because of not being able to provide.
Rant over..getting back to work and looking for a building inspector.
Art in DC


----------



## Henk (Mar 12, 2008)

That sucks Cota, but I hope everything will turn out for the best for you guys.

When I got home last night and took off my shoes and socks the skin on my one foot came off and it was raw underneath and it just has not stopped with the pain.


----------



## Red Baroness (Mar 12, 2008)

Ow Henk. Erm, I know this sounds funny, but try soaking it in cold black tea. That should stop some of the swelling and the pain. Unless you can get aloe plants in Africa - those seem to really work on bad sunburns. (I tan, I wouldn't know. Hubby burns like an SOB though, and this has worked on him.)

If you're able to, a couple of aspirin will stop the majority of the pain.

Cota, man, that sucks. Seriously. But you're not alone - Pete is 41 and starting a new career, I'm 32, had to quit a career because I have carpal tunnel (medical transcriptionist) and have a kid coming.

Also, hard to find a house to live in - landlord wants us out of this one - we are staying past our lease and she is being a C*** about it. Sorry lady, but where the hell are we going to find a place that takes three cats, has two or three bedrooms and is on the ground floor? HM? Not here in Podunk, Northern New York!

Also, hubby pissed me off today. I set the alarm for 6:15 for him a FULL HOUR before he has to leave, and he STILL can't manage to get his lazy a** out of bed, eat his breakfast and get to work on time. I've NEVER seen someone so slow at waking up! (takes me 15 minutes, no sh**. I am the queen of 'Raus'. XD XD)


----------



## Henk (Mar 12, 2008)

Red Baroness the swelling has gone down, but now I doctored it pretty well and I put my feet when it was swollen in vinegar water and it took it away in hours, but thank you for your advice.

You take long to get out of bed, it is like two minutes for me, I am usually late so I must harry up. 

People are now living on the bread line here due to inflation and petrol/gas prices going up. Our pay does not go up so we can not afford the price hikes.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

Almost getting run over :S


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 13, 2008)

****! what happened mate?


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh just stepping out on a ZEBRA crossing, the ones your meant to stop for and this silly bitch floors it through just missing me!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2008)

Goddam Man... a new life as a hood ornament, thats not nice.

Seriously your Ok right?


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

Cheers guys  Yeah Im fine, just glad I didnt assume she was going to stop and walk out.


----------



## Henk (Mar 13, 2008)

Here people do not give a sh*t for you if you do not have a car, they will run you over. A police car almost killed me the other day when he drove like a insane person. Glad you are OK mate.

My feet are killing me, and I must walk to work, but survive I must and will.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 14, 2008)

Had an arguement with a Morroccan I work with about the US being the greatest democracy...

Some peoples are blinded by their Anti-Americanism, he was argueing that India (yes In-f*cking-dia) was *the* greatest democracy on Earth. And, according to him, every problem in this world are caused by the US and Israel... And then a 100% Québeker-born jumped into the chat and started to piss on Americans too. Hah ! Is there any American willing to adopt a 23 year-old security officer ?  

*Note to self* : Never try to argue with an Arab again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2008)

This whole bl**dy week has been annoying me....what a royal pain in the imperial *ss this week has been....


----------



## Henk (Mar 14, 2008)

Maestro I must say that a democracy is not the best thing always, it can bite you in the ass. All the types of government suck, but democracy works better. The US government makes decisions to make war not the people and I must give one thing to Israel, they do not take sh*t from those bastards, not always done "nicely", but effective.

Today has a funny feeling about it and it annoys me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Going to the Formula 1s tomorrow, oh and its a free corporate ticket, do I hear free booze and a grand stand seat??


----------



## DBII (Mar 14, 2008)

I reduced my driving last summer and am now down to one tank of gas a week. I filled up last weekend and paid $3.07. I saw this morning that it is now going for $3.17 - $3.20 a gallon. I have gone from a 3.0 Liter down to a compact. It may be time to borrow my father's motorcycle. 

DBII


----------



## Henk (Mar 15, 2008)

Ha, join the club mate, I do not use the car any more due to the fuel price here in SA, it takes to much out of my pay each month.

I must work in 2 hours time and I have not had a little bit of sleep, had a thing at a friends house and there was beer, friends and a lot of fun.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

Painting my 'Kate' this morning and stuck my finger print in some paint that wasn't dry yet on the wing! Stupid Son of a B*tch!!
Had to resand it and repaint the area on the wing...


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Wayne. How's she looking now?


----------



## Marcel (Mar 19, 2008)

Some 14 years ago, people found parts of an airplane in the water in the Biesbos, a nature preserve some 5km from here. It became clear that it concerned a Boulton Paul Defiant, which was shot down om May 13th 1940 in a futile British attempt to help the Dutch. Of course it was a great find. But today I learned that this historical wreck ended up on a old metal yard, not far from my home, and was made into cola tins or whatever they make out of old metal. Makes me sad.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Agree with you Marcel...ungrateful b*st*rds....!

And what annoys me is that it's only Wednesday....


----------



## Maestro (Mar 20, 2008)

A few weeks ago, I sent a copy of my book as well as several other things in a package to the BBC... To the only address I had of the BBC, their "Writer's Room".

Today, I just received the reply... A nice and short letter from the BBC with the complete package (my book, media kit as well as the letter I wrote (see below)... Everything !). In the BBC's letter, they say (in short) : "If it's not a script, don't bother sending it to us."

Hah ! I bet they didn't even read my letter !

_BBC Writersroom
Grafton House
379-381 Euston Road
London
NW1 3AU

Dear sir/lady,

First of all, I want to say that I looked all over the BBC website to find the right address and I only found that one. So if I’m addressing to the wrong person, please forgive me and please forward this package to the right person.

My first book (an historical fiction) was published by PublishAmerica. Yes, that’s right ! I’m a French-Canadian who, after being turned down by many French and Québec publishers, finally got published in the United-States.

You’ll find attached to this letter, a media kit with more information on my book and on me. (You will also find my contact info in it.) I also included a copy of my book in this package for your convenience.

Thank you for your time,

(Signed with full name and address.)_


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Painting my 'Kate' this morning and stuck my finger print in some paint that wasn't dry yet on the wing! Stupid Son of a B*tch!!
> Had to resand it and repaint the area on the wing...




All better...I'll post the shots probably tomorrow, then apply a slightly lighter shade over the top...


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

Maestro, I know from mate's who've tried that it's bloody hard to get a book published (and for musicians and ratists to get recognised too for that matter). Many famous author's had a hell of a job selling manuscripts that turned into best sellers, sometimes only posthumously.
The only advice I could offer is keep trying, and NEVER sell yourself short - you're comment about not succeeding at home should never have been in the letter. Just PROMOTE yourself.  

And Wayne, glad your Kate's looking alright again. Look forward to the pics.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

Even though it's Easter (Good) Friday and a holiday, I still woke up at my alarm time, 6.20am even though the SOB wasn't set!

...rolled over and next thing it was 8.30...thats better..


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 20, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Some 14 years ago, people found parts of an airplane in the water in the Biesbos, a nature preserve some 5km from here. It became clear that it concerned a Boulton Paul Defiant, which was shot down om May 13th 1940 in a futile British attempt to help the Dutch. Of course it was a great find. But today I learned that this historical wreck ended up on a old metal yard, not far from my home, and was made into cola tins or whatever they make out of old metal. Makes me sad.


That sucks it would be nice to find a Defiant I hope onev day they find a Battle or Defiant in Lake Erie


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

With pbfoot, what a shame!


----------



## Henk (Mar 21, 2008)

My CPU of my pc broke and I am so pissed about it. I do not have cash to buy new one so I must look for a new CPU.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2008)

"Kerry Katona crazy in love"......!!??
What the h*ll is going on with people? Don't they f*cking have their own bl**dy life? What does these IQ freed numb nuts get out of watching mince like this? Where do these low crawling pieces of sh*t, get their ideas from, to all this dravel that f*cks up the air waves on tv...? If I want to see and hear some f*cker, half wit or w*nker go to the cr*pper to take a dump, I can bl**dy film myself...
These kn*b jockey's try to make money of everything and people are that f*cking stupid and incredibly slow they fall for it every single bl**dy time...
Question....who's more stupid and sad....those that makes the shows, take part in the shows or those that watches them??
Big Brother inventor, may you slowly rot in h*ll...!


----------



## rochie (Mar 21, 2008)

bloody weddings that sit down to eat late then half the guest dont remember what they ordered in the first bloody place (throws chefs hat onto floor and jumps on it)


----------



## mkloby (Mar 21, 2008)

rochie said:


> bloody weddings that sit down to eat late then half the guest dont remember what they ordered in the first bloody place (throws chefs hat onto floor and jumps on it)



What did you make...?


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 21, 2008)

Getting home after working 25 days strait and my little puppy i got for me looks up at me and barks and grows , then runs toward the girlfriend and jumps on her lapp,What the fu%k, i feed and pay his doc bills and the girlfriend has him brainwashed!!!!!!! this is all bull sh#t !!!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (Mar 21, 2008)

A4K said:


> The only advice I could offer is keep trying, and NEVER sell yourself short - you're comment about not succeeding at home should never have been in the letter. Just PROMOTE yourself.



Yeah, at first I thought it was a good idea (because they would have ended up by finding it out anyway). But I think I'll listen to you and just erase it for my next letters.

A side note : A few weeks back, I e-mailed the editor of the "Atlantic Flyer" and offered him to send him a media kit along with a copy of my book... And requested him to tell me how much it would cost me to buy advertisement in their paper. He replied by saying : "Send it to me and I'll get it reviewed." YAY ! I sent the package two weeks ago.

I don't know if he must confirm when the review will appear in his paper or if he will just print it without notice, but I haven't received any message yet. He could also decide that my work doesn't match well with the content of his paper (mostly talking about airshows) and dump it. So keep an eye out, American friends, because may be I'll finally "break-through", become rich and famous and... Okay, may be I'm daydreaming...


----------



## rochie (Mar 23, 2008)

mkloby said:


> What did you make...?



crab and tomato soup with chilli
roast sirloin of beef with yorkshire puddings
baked vanilla cheese cake


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 24, 2008)

some cheap extractors I saw in the trading post today. Got ready to ring the bloke and realised the ****ing things are in another town.


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 25, 2008)

I had my meds changed today and spent it as a zombie and now it's almost 2am and I'm wide awake beofre having to be up at 5am.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't you just hate people 2-3 or more, that walk in the middle of the sidewalk/pavement and do it sloooowly, so you can't pass without walk out in the f*cking street, or hose on their own....as soon that you see a spot where you can finally pass them, they walk infront you AGAIN, like if they had some bl**dy rearview mirrors attached to their f*cking heads.....(unprintable foul language)


----------



## MacArther (Mar 25, 2008)

Almost getting hit by a truck while I was in the crosswalk, and then having the guy who almost hit me (when I had the right of way) flip me off....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2008)

You should swap stories with Heinz, he almost became a hood ornament too!


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

I had the same last Friday too - the guy deliberately sped up to scare me, so I deliberately kept walking. He missed me by about 5 cm. I was so close I gave him the finger right at his window.


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 26, 2008)

Funny- the weather's nice but I can't open the windows because there's a city Work crew right under the window taking all day to paint two cross walks, well I guess that's what will be doing after standing around for the last four hours and yelling at each other. Can't enjoy the warm weather and open the windows and air out the place due to the diesel fumes though.
Gotta Love DC...
Be careful guys..I saw a lady killed on this very crosswalk by a truck not going that fast last fall, it's a sight and sound you never want to hear.
Art in DC


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been "voluntold" to transfer to a new field site in southern Pennsylvania. Have never lived so far north and not sure how receptive
those folks are to people of the Texas persuasion....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

Which side of southern PA, 2eagles, west or east? If its any gauge, Philly HATES the Dallas Cowboys!


----------



## plan_D (Mar 29, 2008)

This isn't what annoyed me today, but it certainly did on thursday when it happened. 

Someone has smashed the back of my car up. I had it parked up in the town centre for a couple of hours during the night and I come back to it to see the it's @ss hanging out - it's been hit by a car and the person who did it decided to drive away. 

Luckily I know people and I'm getting it down 'cheaply' by a professional Peugeot bodywork company. I'm getting all the parts at trade price and labour at £20 per hour (which as the British will know, is very cheap). It's still costing me £360! 

At the moment I'm driving a car that's stuck together with tape ! Thankfully they ordered the parts on friday when I took it in for an assessment (day after the incident, good to know people) so it will be going in for repair next week.


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

bloody vegetarians


----------



## Njaco (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm with you on THAT one Rochie cause they also tend to be Bunny Huggers! Ughh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2008)

Friggin' mobile phone going off at 6.50am and scaring the sh*t out of me! I'm on holidays for christ sake!!


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 1, 2008)

Recovering at home today from yesterdays hospital adventure uder orders not to get excited and wife wife calls and tells me I've been replaced by somene else in my job for less money after I spent the first part of the year catching the place up. Getting off before I get worked up again.
Sadly not a April fools joke (Friggin right to work state!)
Art in DC (Soon to be Art Homeless in DC)


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ooof. Homeless in DC is NOT a good thing. Its hard enough being well employed and living in the District. Good luck Cota.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Cota, best wishes to you man!


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2008)

Ditto Matt and Alex! Can you do them for unfair dismissal?


----------



## Henk (Apr 2, 2008)

Petrol went up again and to top it off we are back on load shedding again off the power, but they still give power to the f*cking countries around us.


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2008)

Can you explain that a bit, mate? I'm not up to date on things in SA.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Two female US Navy officers, out of uniform, in public. See my thread
about it. Disgusting !!

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have to rent a tuxedo for Grad, so I go at 10:30 to rent it, but the place doesn't open until noon. Who opens at noon on a Wednesday?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> I have to rent a tuxedo for Grad, so I go at 10:30 to rent it, but the place doesn't open until noon. Who opens at noon on a Wednesday?




Catch: Maybe this is one-up-manship on "banker's hours". I'll loan you
one of mine ( I have two) if you can fit into a 32/28 trousers and a 36R
coat.

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 2, 2008)

I won't need it, but thanks! I'm too small anyway, 5'7" and 113lbs. I think it's because they're open later, but ONLY today.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Two female US Navy officers, out of uniform, in public. See my thread
> about it. Disgusting !!
> 
> Charles



Out of clothes and it annoyed you, Charles??


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Ah.. Mon Ami: "Out of Uniform".... kinda loses something in the translation,
doesn't it ? The term "out of uniform" means not wearing what they have
on properly. But, an old salt like you knew that.... didn't you !

Charles


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 2, 2008)

A4K said:


> Ditto Matt and Alex! Can you do them for unfair dismissal?



Nope, Maryland is a "Right to Work" state, don't really need a reason. Spent the last two days decompressing and will start the search in the mroning.
Thank's for the good wishes.
Art in DC


----------



## brewerjerry (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi
My annoyance......
Was receiving an e mail from a peter ewbank ( of e bay fame ) accusing me of posting 'Bf109 manuals ' on depositfiles.com, and threatening to report me.
Mad really as I don't have a depositfiles account and hadn't posted the files.
Needless to say I won't be buying anything of his e bay shop.
Cheers
Jerry


----------



## Marcel (Apr 3, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Ah.. Mon Ami: "Out of Uniform".... kinda loses something in the translation,
> doesn't it ? The term "out of uniform" means not wearing what they have
> on properly. But, an old salt like you knew that.... didn't you !
> 
> Charles



Of course I knew, but you must admit you could read it that way and I just couldn't resist to comment on it


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 3, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Of course I knew, but you must admit you could read it that way and I just couldn't resist to comment on it



Not really Marcel. But your French... and your language is constrictive in its ability to properly express yourself.

 Just kidding, Dude.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Not really Marcel. But your French... and your language is constrictive in its ability to properly express yourself.
> 
> Just kidding, Dude.



Matt, you must keep your head straight when looking at a computerscreen. If you lie down, you'll confuse things. The french flag has vertical stripes when you keep your head straight up.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Matt, you must keep your head straight when looking at a computerscreen. If you lie down, you'll confuse things. The french flag has vertical stripes when you keep your head straight up.



Touche'. Ignore me. I'm just another ignorant ameracan whose geography is limited to the local beer store, bakery and gas station.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Touche'. Ignore me. I'm just another ignorant ameracan whose geography is limited to the local beer store, bakery and gas station.



 I highly doubt that


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2008)

To offset my U/14 teams win, my U/16 team were again outclassed by bigger and better opponents losing 24 - 102.. 
sadly they are fresh out of U/14 playing 15-16 year olds...but they're trying real hard and keeping their heads up!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2008)

U/14 what, Wayne? Obviously not soccer!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 7, 2008)

Awwwwh... I wanted to correct a minor "flaw" in my old P-51's paint and I realized that the Tamiya gloss spray lacquer that I used to "seal" the decals didn't work too well... When I took the masking tape off, I ripped the decals from the plane. Like I didn't want to re-do all the paint job, I had to order new decals from Squadron.com.

Good thing that was the first (and last) time that I used Tamiya's lacquer. Before that, I always used Testor's flat spray lacquer... I will only use Testor's lacquers from now on.

(I know, it wasn't very smart from me to put masking tape on the decals in the first place, but hey, I thought that frigging lacquer would hold on !)

Oh, here is the decal set I ordered...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 7, 2008)

Central heating broke down in my house, while outside it's around 0°C  
I'll have to buy a new boiler quick, which isn't cheap.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 7, 2008)

A boiler! Holy cow, Marcel. What type fuel do you use for your "boiler"? Oil like here in the States?


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 7, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Central heating broke down in my house, while outside it's around 0°C
> I'll have to buy a new boiler quick, which isn't cheap.


Stay away from hi efficiency furnaces the break down a lot a cost a fortune to fix . My ingniter has gone 2 times in 3 years at $70 a pop . 3rd time I bought my own and installed it for $22.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 7, 2008)

Forced Air Gas you mean Pb? Sounds like your furnace is on its last leg. My last furnace lasted almost 20 years. Replaced the igniter once and the burners once. Now have dual fuel gas furnace and a heat pump.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 8, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> A boiler! Holy cow, Marcel. What type fuel do you use for your "boiler"? Oil like here in the States?



Matt, I didn't know the exact english word for the heating unit in a Central heating system. I googled it and the word Boiler popped up. It's not exactly a boiler, it's heating device we call a "Ketel". It runs on methane.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 8, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Forced Air Gas you mean Pb? Sounds like your furnace is on its last leg. My last furnace lasted almost 20 years. Replaced the igniter once and the burners once. Now have dual fuel gas furnace and a heat pump.


Forced air gas it is but it's only 7 years old , the one it replaced was 40


----------



## MacArther (Apr 9, 2008)

I had to peer-edit someones paper, and it was a blatant "bash-Bush-because-everyone-else-is-doing-it" topic. Now, I can understand being reasonable about not liking the current leadership, but this person had reasons like "he looks dumb...".............


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2008)

A gent that works for me who cannot keep his ignorance in check.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 11, 2008)

I stepped back without looking while standing on some Landscaping boulders and fell down about 3 feet into a bunch of smooth river rocks ended up with a 1.5 hour wait at emerg for 15 stitches on the shin as well as numerous bruises , not much blood but the bone sure was white


----------



## Heinz (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Pbfoot, you ok?


Im really pissed off with the Docs treating my old man. Been 3 weeks since he had his motorcycle accident and its only now they discover his shoulder blade is broken and needs an operation to screw it back together!

This sets his works plan back again............


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2008)

Sympathies to both of you guys, Pb and Heinz.

Work is turning interesting. last week my supervisor was promoted which left his spot open - a spot I've been paid out-of-title for about 8 years when he's not around. So what happens? They haul me in for a review of my work habits - others been complaining. What about? I didn't turn a phone around so others could use it and someone got injured on my command after I had told them not to do what they did. Methinks someone has it out for me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2008)

My Bl**dy soccer team continue to lose games they should be winning Grrrrrr

Westham 0 Bolton 1


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 17, 2008)

Woke up screaming and most of the day went downhill from there.
I found out I had a almost 5mm stone working it's way down. I'm not a stranger to stones but nothing has ever come close to this one. The yelling and thumping and crashing caused the people across the hall to call to FD and I got a ambo ride into the hospital and ralphed my guts out all the way there. The Paramedics were good about it (See Cheered tread) and I got there and shot up with pain killers and then the day went okay. Got lots of happy pills to take for now.
Art in DC


----------



## Heinz (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds terrible Cota mate, 
glad you got helped so well from the paras,
hope you are well very soon!


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2008)

Likewise from me too!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2008)

First day back at work today...set the alarm for 6.20 and woke up at 5.20 on the dot....No Bullsh*t!!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

My bike it has gone to god. Gears and brakes are cactus as I discovered ( once almost into a fence and the crank cept slipping )

On the brightside got some cash to get a new one


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 22, 2008)

Old motorcyle riding injury is acting up. Trouble hobbling around the office the last couple days. Usually takes several weeks to work out the injury as well!!!


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2008)

I found this web site and I cant afford to do it
THUNDERCITY - Fly ex-combat, supersonic Jets
50,000ft straight up in a Lightning oh boy what a buzz
I work with a guy who worked on Lightnings in the RAF and he said the two seater was actually faster than the single.
the video clip is cool


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2008)

After almost a month of trying to get my PC up and running again and get my F*cking Windows code back for my XP Home and to get the f*cking think registered I am back at last. I hate Microsft with all their bullsh*t software that just give you a lot of sh*t.


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2008)

A4K said:


> Can you explain that a bit, mate? I'm not up to date on things in SA.



Well mate they sell power to Botswana, Zim, Namibia and Mozambique, but they cut our power here in SA to be able to keep up with demand to their clients in the other countries, but they must first look at the people in SA before they give power to other countries. Everything is going down now because of this sh*t.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Walked into my office to find some long haired , spotty oik from IT pulling my PC part . When I asked how long this nonsense would take all I got was a sneer and a load of tech speak . Anyone got an uzi I can borrow


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2008)

Will this do?

Interesting situation, Henk...dosen't sound too positive.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks cobber , def came in hady , 
He even had the cheek to ask for a coffee .


----------



## A4K (Apr 24, 2008)

They're pretty much like that at my work too... stick some paprika in his coffee and he won't ask again...!


----------



## Henk (Apr 24, 2008)

A4K it is just these idiots that run this country. Welcome South Africa, black but powerless. 

The farm my dad works on in the US is busy ripping them off and lied to them about how much they would work and how much money they will get, but I told him it will be a bullsh*t story, but he did not listen to me and went any way. Now maybe he will learn.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just got in to the office and found a note stuck to my PC , guess what , the little gits coming back again sometime this AM ! But this time I'll be ready for him !!!!!!!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Henk, If you're right, he'll learn the hard way I guess...
I had the same experience in Austria - 'Auslander' (foreigner) means 'cheap or free labour' there... 

and Hurricane...we want all the gory details! (should we look in the 'what cheered you up today' thread ??


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Well guys the hits just keep on coming - we have a visit today from the top of the hospital food chain and I've been volunteered to be miffing TEABOY !!!!
As for the IT freak , if he's not careful there'll be blood shed . 
I'll keep ya posted .


----------



## Henk (Apr 25, 2008)

Why not.


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

So, you're the one who decides if they'll drink, say, a nice mild tea, or maybe a nice EXTRA strong black tea, am I right..?? So confusing too, salt looks just SO similar to sugar....


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Very tempting but I really should behave .


----------



## A4K (Apr 25, 2008)

Aye, you're right there, Ian. but you'll survive that and worse, no worries!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 25, 2008)

The damn pool heater ain't working again!  

TO


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 25, 2008)

You should be lucky you have a pool.

All the snow as gone, but now it's come back and probably won't melt till May.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 26, 2008)

Henk, keep positive if it helps. I can't imagine the crap you're facing. And I hope your dad finds things easier soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2008)

Losing our first lacrosse game of the season today...


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2008)

i've been a chef for 20 years but have been told that i have to do knife skills training at work otherwise my health and safety folder won't be up to date and won't be able to work for this company !!!!!! 
but i'm wondering who the f**k is going to teach me anything new as i'm the most experiance guy in the hotel, fu**ing pen pushers


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2008)

Always the way rochie,

I manged to forget my keys then ride home and then forget my bike lock and had to ride home again. All in the rain which I dont mind but Im now pretty muddy and soaked


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2008)

Finally going to break down and get a pair or reading glasses so I don't have to hold a book at arms length or more to read!!! Otherwise my vision is 15/15 or better. Really suprised the young gal that tested my eyes, she actually called in a more experienced person to double check her findings. I guess there are worse things to have happen.


----------



## Henk (Apr 29, 2008)

The game I bought did not arrive because the suppliers are pathetic. Hate them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2008)

Limping around with a sore knee today, heavy fall playing basketball last night.....wife says silly old fart!..no friggin' sympathy round here...


----------



## Henk (Apr 30, 2008)

I know what you mean mate, I have the same problem with my left foot.

Petrol and Diesel going up this month. Diesel going for over R10 and petrol just under R10 a liter. Inflation is keeping us down and food and everything is going up over and over.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 1, 2008)

I don't flaming believe it . That little git wizzard IT waste of skin has come back and given me a telling of for not respecting my work PC . Just cos it's got a couple of coffee mug rings on it .


----------



## Henk (May 2, 2008)

Well mate my mom wasted my PC by spilling a drink on it and killing the motherboard, but do not worry just take better care of it.

My f*cking game has not yet arrived, I am going mad because I have been waiting so long for it and my left foot is at it again crippling me and I did not do something stupid with it and I was not drunk, well not yesterday.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2008)

Well, Henk looks like we are the walking wounded, man....my knee is still giving me the Sh*ts too!! 

Looks like I'm playing in goals tomorrow for Lacrosse otherwise I'm watching from the bench..I think!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2008)

One thing after another. Finally rid myself of a backache, not the foot I busted up in a Motorcycle accident is acting up again, hard to walk. 
Plus burned the inside of my mouth chewing on a piece of Orbitz Cinnamon Gum. Can't taste a thing and it's hard to chew anything at all!!!


----------



## rochie (May 2, 2008)

a stone hit my windscreen leaving a 7 inch crack £230 to fix it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2008)

A lady backed into my Jeep today. What was her excuse? "I am so sorry! I was not paying attention?"

THEN WHY THE HELL WERE YOU DRIVING THEN!!!!

Oh well... **** happens.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2008)

My wife's big grin as her Manchester United currently leads my Westham 4 -1 with 5 minutes to go in the EPL...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2008)

Still can't get the friggin' smile off my wife's face...and she wanted me to watch the REPLAY, pigs *ss....


----------



## Henk (May 4, 2008)

Well my weekend was a mess. My one friend got wasted and was really sick, the girl I was with wanted to stay longer so I did, but I got in a whole bunch of **** when I got home just past 6 am and got very little sleep in. The last thing is that woman are evil in a certain way, they love playing mind games with us men.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 5, 2008)

got an assignment due tomorrow, grrr.


----------



## buzzard (May 5, 2008)

Headin' in to the backcountry for a few days at the old Ranger camp. No people, phones,or hassles. Just miles and miles of woods, lakes, fast-running water and my old canoe. Gonna be a real drag sippin on a nice, smoky single malt while the trout sizzle over the fire and I wait for the stars to come out...Can'tcha just hear the loons and coyotes callin' across the lake?

It's gonna be rough...

JL


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2008)

Man, just suck it up and take it!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2008)

Been trying to remove a damaged memory socket from a system board. Several mounting pins will not come loose. Solder will not melt around the pins, tried every trick I can think of and they still will not budge.
Dynamite is the next thing I'll try!!!


----------



## buzzard (May 7, 2008)

what annoys me is ...KARMA! I just had to gloat about my fishin' trip...So I drive 60 miles to my Dad's place in the sticks, and when the other guys get here...NO KEY TO THE F***IN' GATE (the camp is 23 klicks past the gate). My old man lent it to a guy...and he's in Halifax watchin' the goddam hockey tournament! So now I'm persona non grata, ie, the dumbass...And the old man has...shudder...DIAL-UP!

I still went fishin', tho. Caught 3 nice ones and saw bald eagles, pileated woodpeckers, and a fox. at least I think it was a fox...it was hard to see thru the blackflies...

JL


----------



## Henk (May 8, 2008)

Nothing today, but I feel for all you guys that had a bad day.


----------



## Marcel (May 9, 2008)

Yesterday, a B25 flew over our house, I heard it, but couldn't see it (my wife could, and yes, she knew what it was ) Today a Spitfire flew over my house and again I didn't see it. Hopefully I have better luck next time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2008)

What annoyed me?????

Nothing annoyed me! Instead something pissed me off!!!!

So after work today, me and my wife are driving my Jeep to a local beer garden to meet some friends and socialize. Anyhow all of a sudden I get a noise coming from my car. I think to myself "Oh well, we are allmost there. As soon as I get there, I will pop the hood and take a look."....

....30 seconds later the noise is gone. 

Great right?

No!

Guess what else is gone?

Power Steering!

You know what that means? The belt is broke!

I pull off the side of the road and pop the hood and sure eneogh the belt is wrapped up on the ground. The tensioner pully had a rim break off and the belt came off!

Damn I am pissed! I wanted to drive to Munich tomorrow with my wife and see the Munich zoo!

What am I doing now instead. Going and buying a pulley and a belt so I can fix my car!

Damn it!

Oh well better here in town, than on the Autobahn to Munich. Atleast it is a cheap and easy fix.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2008)

Last weekend before going back to work.....


----------



## buzzard (May 10, 2008)

Adler,

a REAL MAN wouldn't even notice that the power-steering was kaput. Maybe you oughta' let the wife drive...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2008)

buzzard said:


> Adler,
> 
> a REAL MAN wouldn't even notice that the power-steering was kaput. Maybe you oughta' let the wife drive...



Excuse me as-shole???

Do you know anything about cars? If you try and drive a car without the belt you will overheat the engine and destroy it!

The Powerstearing loss was just how I knew what the problem was before I even popped the hood!

So do not even try to go there.

Maybe you should shut your pie whole...


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2008)

Easy Mongo. Easy...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2008)

What annoyed me now?

buzzard

Ah sorry buzzard. You cought me at a moment when I have had to much wine to drink tonight.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2008)

Not much time on this forum the past few days...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2008)

Wasn't enough that my U/16 team was getting beaten today in basketball, the opposition started being smart about it. I really hate bad sportsmanship by teams that are winning and better and then rub it in your faces....


----------



## Henk (May 11, 2008)

Adler I feel your pain mate, cars can be a pain in the @ss sometimes. Well I am not used to power steering. It is nice, but I like my normal steering with my Vdub Caddy pick up.

Having to go to work, was just not in the mood.


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2008)

Who the EFF ever is in the mood to work, Henk? That's why they pay you. Work sucks. Compensation for your life energy.

Annoyed me? Warm beer.


----------



## Henk (May 11, 2008)

Oh yes Matt, I will agree with you on everything you said and a warm bee or even a flat beer sucks.


----------



## buzzard (May 11, 2008)

Adler,

 It's safe to come out now, right? A mite techy on the trigger, aint'cha? I guess I better watch my 'pie-whole' around here...

Umm...while my professional career as a mechanic was restricted to motorcycles, I have worked on dozens of cars, and not all of them use the serpentine belt system. Not that I've ever worked on a late model Jeep...

Anyway, glad you've chilled a bit, and I hope you didn't have too much trouble gettin' your belt on. Those things can be a worse pain than me 

JL


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2008)

Adler wasn't taking you to the Prom, buzzard.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 12, 2008)

just one of those days at work, also my back hurts.


----------



## Maestro (May 12, 2008)

Received the following letter from the 20th Century FOX... Man, I didn't even know that the 20th Century FOX was linked to any way with FOX News... All I wanted was to try to attract some media attention...


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2008)

A friend of ours left her boyfriend and it became clear that he had been hitting her for years. And I always thought he was a decent guy. Man, this really pisses me off. I hope for his sake that I don't see him within the first few weeks...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2008)

Maaaaan THAT pisses me off severely...let me know if you need any help to stomp the **** out of him mate....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 12, 2008)

Good to hear she got the strength to leave him. I think there is another special place in Hell reserved for thoise that feel the need to control someone by beating them. I hope and pray that she is able to stay away from him.


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Maaaaan THAT pisses me off severely...let me know if you need any help to stomp the **** out of him mate....



That's what I said to her....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 12, 2008)

My stupidity this weekend irratated me. Decided it would be a good idea to run across the wet grass in the rain and jump up the two step entry to the garage. Proceeded to slip and fall on my right knee. Swelled up nicely, now it just plain hurts just thinking about looking at it let alone walking or touching it. You'd think a middle aged man would know better, guess not!!!


----------



## Henk (May 12, 2008)

Some X-Box 360 fanboy just making my blood boil.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

For the last few days, did anyone else beside me have problem to get to this site?


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2008)

h*ll yes.....not having email addresses for everyone was annoying. But a few of us stayed in touch.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> For the last few days, did anyone else beside me have problem to get to this site?



Yes the Server had crashed, no one had access to the site.


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2008)

I received a number of e-mails from some of you about it. I guess you know that it is back up now.


----------



## wilbur1 (May 17, 2008)

Damn shoulve read this before i started a new thread! Im not crazy im not crazy


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2008)

Well...in this case anyway, Wilbur!


----------



## wilbur1 (May 17, 2008)

Hah you may be on to something eric


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

Slightly off the track maybe, not crazy I'd say


----------



## wilbur1 (May 17, 2008)

well thanks.......i think?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

Ok fellas, WHO visited the BREAKING NEWS thread first, BEFORE any other thread...hmmm?


----------



## wilbur1 (May 17, 2008)

I did...........


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2008)

Hmmmmm...checked for news about the forum first...AND THEN made a beeline for the BNT!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

Maybe it would be a good idea, to make it so the BNT thread is the one that we first pass, on our way to the rest of the forum...a "log in" thread?


----------



## Henk (May 17, 2008)

Not even having a 2 min nap or any sleep, went to the beach and had a bit of rum and coke with friends.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 19, 2008)

crushed my index, middle and ring fingers on both hands at work today. ****ing section rollers will be the death of me I swear  Oh well at least I got the rest of the day off.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 19, 2008)

Awoke to the fire alarm 3:30 This morning due to the fact that idoits down on the 3rd floor fell asleep cooking and decided instead of opening their windows to fan the door into the hallway, sending enough smoke to trigger the entire complex's alarms and send a Box assignment to DCFD. Standing outside counting firetucks pull in and waited for them to check everything out (Beofre we knew what happened) Got back up home at almost 5am wide awake with a full day ahead of me.
Of course the fact that i went to bed at 2:30 didn't help and the salt in the wound is the automated voice on the loudspeaker is the same as Big Gay Al's on Southpark.
Art


----------



## Heinz (May 19, 2008)

You alright SE?

Me I got a prank call at 3:30am by some immature teens asking if they had woking me up. Some profanity later I hung feeling furious. Old man isnt sleeping much and they managed to wake him after he got to sleep.


----------



## Henk (May 19, 2008)

Called my dad in the US and had a long chat with him and went to bed at 4:30 am this morning. Did not sleep very well this weekend so it just made everything worse.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 19, 2008)

Not being able to sell my car


----------



## Henk (May 19, 2008)

That sucks mate.


----------



## Marcel (May 19, 2008)

Cat missing, she didn't check in for the last 2 days, while she usually never leaves at night. I hope she'll show up tomorrow


----------



## Catch22 (May 19, 2008)

That's rough Marcel, I hope she turns up!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 20, 2008)

Heinz said:


> You alright SE?
> 
> Me I got a prank call at 3:30am by some immature teens asking if they had woking me up. Some profanity later I hung feeling furious. Old man isnt sleeping much and they managed to wake him after he got to sleep.



Yeah I am now man thanks for asking


----------



## Marcel (May 20, 2008)

Cat is still MIA


----------



## Henk (May 20, 2008)

Shame man I hope your cat comes back.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2008)

Strewth SE Glad you're Ok man....

While I'm not a cat fan Marcel.....hope ur cat comes back mate...


----------



## Heinz (May 21, 2008)

Ya Marcel hope your cat comes back. Mine annoys the hell outta me I wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2008)

Having to have an infected ingrown toe nail cut out this afternoon.


----------



## cougar32d (May 21, 2008)

The Army in general...


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Ya Marcel hope your cat comes back. Mine annoys the hell outta me I wouldnt have it any other way.



Well, I won't bother you guys about the cat anymore. She's stil missing. Got a call from some lady who said she has seen her, but when my wife arrived she wasn't there. Well, we'll just wait, I guess


----------



## Henk (May 21, 2008)

Being broke, my budget was raped this month.


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Well, I won't bother you guys about the cat anymore. She's stil missing. Got a call from some lady who said she has seen her, but when my wife arrived she wasn't there. Well, we'll just wait, I guess




I think you took me the wrong way.  Please keep us informed about your cat. I was just saying MY cat has a real personality and wakes me up etc.....thats why he annoys me  

As for me a car went through a red light when I was crossing the traffic lights


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2008)

Jesus Heinz, you seem to be a car magnet man, second time this year a near miss isn't it? Take care of yourself...ok!


----------



## buzzard (May 22, 2008)

"As for me a car went through a red light when I was crossing the traffic lights"

Were you on a bike?

EDIT: Never mind. Just realized that you were on foot...Doh!


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

I know Wayne 

Yes i was crossing on my bike. I ride on a bike trail to technical college. Seems he missed two sets of lights.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2008)

Glad you're okay, Heinz


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2008)

Having to come back to the rat race, congested traffic, and work after 5 days in a small, quiet town in Southwestern Minnesota. Got a headache, beginnings of a cold and every muscle in my body aches after hiking in the woods and climbing and slipping down numerous bluffs and hills. Sore body is worth the experience of the 5 days though. Hated coming back to the cities though.


----------



## Henk (May 22, 2008)

Geez Heinz be careful man.

Being in love can be great, but also tear you to peaces.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2008)

Realized that starting tonight I will be working through the weekend and on the holiday and then - on my day off - court is scheduled for a big case. Won't see a free day until next Thursday and then only for one day.


----------



## Henk (May 22, 2008)

That sucks mate all the best of luck for you.


----------



## Marcel (May 23, 2008)

Cat still missing, almost a week now. I'm starting to doubt if we'll see her again, ah well, we can only wait...


----------



## Heinz (May 23, 2008)

Keep positive Marcel  

Next thing you know your cat will be at the door wanting to come in


----------



## Henk (May 23, 2008)

Marcel your cat will come back.

Not in the mood to go to work, but at least I have tomorrow off.


----------



## Marcel (May 23, 2008)

Henk said:


> Marcel your cat will come back.



You're correct, guess who walked in about 10 minutes ago, after being 6 days gone!!! She's skinny and has a big bulge on her side, but for the rest she seems okay.


----------



## rochie (May 23, 2008)

got a phone call from a bride to be in australia asking me if i'm ready for her wedding, its in september !!!!!!!
i swear you couldn't make it up, she'll give herself an ulser by then


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2008)

Marcel I was just going to post don't give up hope. I've known cats to be missing for months. Just last week I reunited a cat with the owner - was missing since Aug 2007. Glad to hear shes back!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2008)

Played in goals today for my Lacrosse team and let in 4 goals in the first 10 minutes, boy was I p*ssed at that!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 24, 2008)

Friend on another Forum took his life yesterday. Left behind a teenage daughter and many friends and admirers that he never met, but left his mark on. I did not really know him that well, spoke via e-mail numerous times, met at a Hunting Expo once where he lent me an expensive set of arrows to test shoot a bow. Even though I did not know him well, I have a heavy heart this Memorial Day weekend.
Rest in Peace Leroy.


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2008)

That sucks Bucky, very sad he didn't see another way.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2008)

That is sad Buck...sorry to hear this mate.... 
Hope your doin' ok man...


----------



## pbfoot (May 25, 2008)

At the airport today was watching a biplane approach rather then getting my camera and a pic I stood there like a traffic pylon watching a Waco Taperwing do a flyby and only one


----------



## Njaco (May 25, 2008)

Bucky, sorry to hear that.

Sorry to hear that too, Pb.


----------



## Henk (May 26, 2008)

Glad your cat came back Marcel.

That sucks Bucky, hope the ones he left behind is taken care off.

The interest rate going up again.


----------



## Catch22 (May 26, 2008)

Glad to see that your cat came back!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 27, 2008)

Dealing with rush hour traffic after the three day weekend.


----------



## rochie (May 27, 2008)

bloody exhaust fell off my wifes car, something always seems to happen in the week before pay day.
i've been trying to order some books for 4 months now and my book fund gets wiped out every time


----------



## Henk (May 27, 2008)

Not knowing if I should keep the job I have or to get a job that pays more, but I love the job I have now, but my pay is not of the best.


----------



## Marcel (May 28, 2008)

Henk said:


> Not knowing if I should keep the job I have or to get a job that pays more, but I love the job I have now, but my pay is not of the best.



Always choose for the fun first, money second. Remember, at work is where you are 8 hours a day. It's really bad if those 8 hours are a pain. If you want another job, first try to figure out if you'll like it as much as you current job.


----------



## Henk (May 28, 2008)

Well I will try and find a job for 5 days a week from 9-5 and still keep this job I have now, but I know what you mean mate, but my pay is very little can not survive anymore with everything that went up here.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 28, 2008)

Got another cold!!! On top of that allergies are kicking in!!! This has been a bad year for me staying healthy for some reason.


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2008)

I'm over 2008.

Riding home today and I came off my bike. Front end snapped sideways and I went over the bars. Right leg is pretty messy and right palm is torn up.

Lucky i wasnt going as fast as i usually do, concrete still hits hard.

Walked about 5kms with a bloody covered leg. F**k it.


----------



## Henk (May 29, 2008)

Sh*t Heinz I think you must get some other way of traveling mate.

Not having a cigarette and it is getting on my nervs.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 29, 2008)

That s##ks Heinz, hope the leg gets better soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2008)

Heinz said:


> I'm over 2008.
> 
> Riding home today and I came off my bike. Front end snapped sideways and I went over the bars. Right leg is pretty messy and right palm is torn up.
> 
> ...



Jesus Alex....thats 3 strikes now....you gonna make it to the Expo to meet me or what!....bikes and pedestrian crossings...buy a tank man,it will be safer..


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I'll make it to the expo Wayne, even it means arriving in a Sherman


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

Wayne, he'll be the cripple in the corner. 

Heinz, I hope your bike troubles get better. I'm thinking of getting one so I can go to work but I don't know now. 

twisted my knee at work, now I'm on light duty at the busiest time of the year and my co-workers not too happy.


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2008)

thanks Njaco, its all about timing isn;t it.

You with the busiest time of year, me missing my lecture. 
Light duties and missing out on a boring drone sorta make up for injuries though ey?


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

Well, I've suffered through when others were on light-duty. Its my time!!!


----------



## Henk (May 29, 2008)

Not having any sleep today must do a all nighter.


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2008)

Heinz said:


> I'm over 2008.
> 
> Riding home today and I came off my bike. Front end snapped sideways and I went over the bars. Right leg is pretty messy and right palm is torn up.
> 
> ...



Man, that sucks. I had the same once. My frontwheel broke off and I landed on my back, a few meters further (I was going fast  ) Walked home ith a bloody leg. When I went back to fetch my bike, a few minutes later, I just saw a man riding awaywith my front wheel 

Bottomline, Never leave your bike unattended in The Netherlands


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

We have small circles here in our streets and I tried to jump one and hit it with the back wheel and landed on my knee tearing off all the skin and damaging the whole knee with the bike landing on top of me. I got up with my bloody knee and rode the bike home. F*cked my knee for live and still have the marks to prove it.

Do not do crazy sh*t with your bike and think that you will just get over it!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2008)

Heinz said:


> I'm over 2008.
> 
> Riding home today and I came off my bike. Front end snapped sideways and I went over the bars. Right leg is pretty messy and right palm is torn up.
> 
> ...



Damn alex! I hope you get better and recover soon bro! I'm sure we have all been there man. I know I have!


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

He he he...

I love my dad, but he went to the US to work there and I got a break from him for the time he was gone, but now he is back and my break is also disappeared.


----------



## Catch22 (May 30, 2008)

Yikes Heinz!

Getting hit in the EXACT SAME SPOT on my shin that I've already been hit on 3 times in the past 2 weeks, that makes it 4.


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2008)

the hydraulic clutch has gone on my car, no money to fix it, cant get rid of it and get another.
im in deep s**t finance wise but at least i dont have to buy diesal at £1.30 a litre any more


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2008)

Having to forfeit our lacrosse match today...not enough guys turned up!


----------



## Henk (May 31, 2008)

The girl feeling down and everything I tried to do did not cheer her up. I feel down now myself and now I do not know what will cheer me up now.


----------



## trackend (Jun 1, 2008)

Money all sorted to puchase a nice new Nikon D300 in time for Duxford FL and the bloody TV goes up the wall so now the grands been spent replacing that instead. Story of my bleeding life this is, everytime I start planning things either work, health or domestics conspire against me. Oh and while I'm in the mood, just to start a perfect weekend my pay cheque didnt go into the bank on Friday. F-in stop the world I want to get off .


----------



## Henk (Jun 1, 2008)

I feel like sh*t. I am agitated and just feel depressed. Still a month before I take my leave, I need some time off from everything.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2008)

As always....the money situation and a few other things! My most sincere and heartfelt get well soon, cheer up and all that stuff to you guys...!


----------



## Henk (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Lucky.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2008)

Henk said:


> I feel like sh*t. I am agitated and just feel depressed. Still a month before I take my leave, I need some time off from everything.



Hang in there Henk! I'm lookin' forward to some holiday time myself..3 weeks to go and counting...take care man!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2008)

Henk said:


> I feel like sh*t. I am agitated and just feel depressed. Still a month before I take my leave, I need some time off from everything.



Hang in there Henk! I'm lookin' forward to some holiday time myself..3 weeks to go and counting...hang in there man!

Aw cr*p double post...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just finished scanning and cutting out with photoshop 120 some odd pictures, and saved thems as .PNG. Well, we're using them for an electronic frame that can only read .JPEG. So now I have to open them all and save them as .JPEG.


----------



## Henk (Jun 2, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Hang in there Henk! I'm lookin' forward to some holiday time myself..3 weeks to go and counting...hang in there man!
> 
> Aw cr*p double post...



Thanks mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2008)

You're Welcome!..


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2008)

Let my wife know that I wanted to continue working on a La-5 with my son when he got home. She yakked with her girlfriends so damn long that she ate up all my time to be with my son.  Too late now, it's dinner time.


----------



## Henk (Jun 2, 2008)

Sh!t Matt woman love to mess with us.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2008)

You got that right, Henk.

I have a saying, "It's not about me". Holds true in virtually all cases.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 3, 2008)

My ****ing next door neighbour giving myself and everyone in my family the shits and unwanted grief.


----------



## Henk (Jun 3, 2008)

I know what you mean Screaming Eagle.


----------



## trackend (Jun 3, 2008)

Bloody EU regs are stopping the UK firm Airatlantique from carrying passengers on their wonderful DC3's so they are holding a farewell tour 
most people who want to fly onboard these planes realise they won't meet EU regs but **** I bet they would all be happy to waive that in writing just to get a trip on what is IMO amoungst (if not the) the greatest planes of all time.

Air Atlantique


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 3, 2008)

I certainly would.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

What a f*cking night at work.....end of story! Geeesh!


----------



## Henk (Jun 4, 2008)

Smoked to much yesterday, geez I must stop smoking!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Weather being too cold and too wet all spring. Not showing any signs of getting warmer or dryer either. Rain in the forcast for next 7 days!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

Went to the doctor for the knee I twisted last firday. I took an MRI on Sat and we were going to discuss the results. Well, in addition to the contusion for the accident at work, they found a "mass" around my kneecap. Great! Went for X-rays yesterday and going to the Dr. today for consult and to schedule a biopsy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

"Take these paracetamol and call me in two weeks...."


----------



## Henk (Jun 4, 2008)

Why must live be so complicated?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 4, 2008)

Because if it were otherwise mate, we would be Reese's monkeys.

Life is complicated enough. Test your cerebrum. Get a woman.


----------



## Henk (Jun 5, 2008)

Busy with that and that makes me feel even more like a monkey. LOL


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2008)

Stayed up till 3.30AM to watch Australia lose to Iraq 1-0 in the soccer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2008)

Well...'after reading that NJ, Charles and TO got together for a great weekend of aircraft viewing....wished I had been there!


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2008)

Everything just pissed me off. Not a very good day. Going to have a good night rest and wake up feeling better.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2008)

Still worn out from the extended weekend even though I put in 9 hours of sleep last night. Been fighting to stay awake at work all day today. Need to rest up all week to ready for next weekends plans, 2 day Traditional Archery shoot. that usually has be worn out good for a couple days as well.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2008)

Blew out the ankle again last night. Been having problems all Winter and spring with it. Just gets better and I start to test it again and it goes south on me. Must not be doing the right strengthening exercises. Time to see the Doc I guess.
Secondly, had planned on writing an article for a Traditional Archery Magazine on building my own Turkey hunting equipement, home made bow, arrows, Turkey calls, blinds, and calling it Home Made Turkey hunt or something to that effect. Well the issue before last had the exact theme and titled article in it, guy beat me to the punch!!! No big deal, but I had been thinking about it for a while. Have to come up with a new idea I guess. I would liek to have a published article someday, maybe something on hunting with a chronic bad ankle?


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that BS101 hope you get it sorted out soon


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, ankle issue has been discouraging. Just a sprain, but they take soo long to heal, and sometimes you think you are back to 100% only to have a small little twist or in the last case a slight jarring make it as sore as when you first injured it.
Looks like jogging is off limits for several months.


----------



## Henk (Jun 10, 2008)

Being broke, things are getting worse here in SA for the average person and thus the middle class will disappear and they foresee a 2 year rescission for us here.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Henk.

Hey Buck, how about an article about out-of-the way great spots. I always read in Field N Stream and other mags all these wonderful places but you have to be Donald Trump to even try to hunt or fish. Maybe some place not so hot price wise but still great. Places Davey Crockett would hunt!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

Lost our elimination final last night in Basketball, we played like a bunch of sheila's and had no luck at all...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Good idea Njaco, but I wouldn't want to give away my "secret" get away from humanity spots Although I don't really think there is such a place left in Minnesota anymore.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2008)

Maybe an article on finding that "Lost Place" and if you do find it.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 11, 2008)

Letters (actually email) like this:

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Internal Revenue Service 
Sent: Tuesday, June 10, 2008 4:16 AM
Subject: Tax Refund


After the last annual calculations of your fiscal activity we 
have determined that you are eligible to receive a tax refund of $92.50. 
Please submit the tax refund request and allow us 6-9 days in order to process it.
A refund can be delayed for a variety of reasons. For example submitting invalid records or 
applying after the deadline.

To access the form for your tax refund, please click here

Regards,
Internal Revenue Service. 

© Copyright 2008, Internal Revenue Service U.S.A.

What a crock...... notice the time the email was sent ? 4:16 AM !!

What government office worker is working at that hour ??

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jun 11, 2008)

EXAM BLOCK !!!!!!!!!
ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH !!!!!!


----------



## Henk (Jun 12, 2008)

I do not have a clue what to do about a situation I have been placed in and I hate it when I do not know what to do.


----------



## A4K (Jun 12, 2008)

Is it something we could help you with here on the forum, Henk?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2008)

Hope it works out for you Henk!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

Henk, if its any consolation, I'm in a bad spot myself.

Among numerous other little problems, the place that I have been at for nearly a year was sold about a month ago. The new landlord called me to say when my lease is up he wants to renegotiate the lease - at twice the rent, over $2000!!!!

The problem is I can't move for a number of reasons. Have no clue what to do and really getting visions of living on the street. It might be that bad. I want to throttle someone.

I really didn't want to bring this up but that was the nail in the coffin. I'm venting and its got me twisted.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like the new landlord is a greedy prick!


----------



## A4K (Jun 12, 2008)

Chris, sorry to hear that mate.

My advice, hit the new landlord up ASAP about exactly what he has in mind regarding rent, and try to bargain with him.
If worst comes to the worst, and you have to move on, try to cut down your posessions, or pack them down and try to store them at a mate's place or somewhere. Keep only the basics by you and stay with mates if you can, or if not, in a youth hostel, cheap motel, or trailer park until you find a new place.(I've lived in a car for a few months too once, other times in my tent, and once on a hotel fire escape for a couple of weeks when I was flat broke - that was not pleasant)

Mate, if I was in America, you'd have a place to stay no questions asked. Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## Henk (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, but I got my head sorted and found a solution for my problem. Only thing I have to say is woman. You all know what I mean.

Chris mate I know what you mean. One of these days I might also face the streets since it is just to expensive here now to keep on living.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks evan and Henk that is the other little problem I have. Women.

My GF has been out of work for a year (thats another story!) and our reserves are gone. Its paycheck to paycheck and this will kill me. I might be single real soon.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2008)

Keep you chin up Chris. I am a firm beleiver that when you are down something always comes up to turn things around, you just need to keep your eyes open for it. 
You may want to check into the legality of his just putting you out on the street, there has to be some Gov't agency for the protection of renters in your State (there's a Gov't agency for everything these days).
I wish you luck.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 13, 2008)

that sucks chris, I wish you all the luck and hope you get through this.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

Glad your sorted out Henk! 

Hope your luck changes for the better real soon NJ!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Chris. I hope everything works out for you mate.


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2008)

i've just remembered my broken car wich i cant afford to fix is sitting there with a full ank of diesel costing £75.
then got a letter from the water company saying my meter is broken so my bill has trebled because they havn't been charging me enough.
then i bought a new bed which broke and sent it back but the company say they never recieved it so they are trying to charge me for two beds


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, things happen in three's so they say, maybe your luck is about to turn for the better now Roachie! fingers crossed...


----------



## Henk (Jun 14, 2008)

Me being a total @sshole last night, but the guy that works with me went out with me and got wasted because of this other @sshole, this one dude that the girl know is being a little smart @ss with me and to put the cherry on the cake I had to wait for people until 4:30 AM and then were told that they will not be taking a lift with me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2008)

My U/14 basketball team's winning streak came to an end today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2008)

had a list of jobs to do at work today and never got to it...distracted by other jobs...


----------



## Henk (Jun 16, 2008)

Me missing someone.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2008)

same thing every day this week too busy for a lunch break so no modelling time!...


----------



## MacArther (Jun 19, 2008)

Not having any replies on a simple post thats 4 or something days old.......yeah, and I was _really_ waiting for the replies....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2008)

Tore apart an HP Tape Backup Storage rack yesterday and now I have almost put it back together, but have two little metal bars left over and I do not remember taking them out and cannot figure out where they would have come from!!!! Left over parts annoy me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2008)

Extra little jobs that kept popping up today as I was trying to get out of the office to start my holidays...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2008)

BT and its internet connection....(extreme foul language)...!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 20, 2008)

have a hangover this morning but at least I got to sleep in today.


----------



## Henk (Jun 21, 2008)

Wish I had a hangover!

The car wont start and had to push the f*cking thing home in the rain up hill. My foot is in a state of shock today and I must walk to work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

Time you were on holidays Henk?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2008)

Still the same for the last two days.... BT and its internet connection....(extreme foul language)...!


----------



## Henk (Jun 22, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Time you were on holidays Henk?



I know mate.

I love someone and she has a boyfriend and I do not want to get involved by breaking up something and cause a lot of sh*t. It makes me feel so low and I do not know what to do how to make me feel better.

I think that I must rather leave it and try my best to move on or do something about it and try my luck.


----------



## Soren (Jun 22, 2008)

You said the guy who's dating her is a jerk right ? Then don't think about him, be with the girl if that's what you want, and then if its meant to be she will want to be with you instead.

Nomatter what I really hope it all works out for you Henk (You too Njaco!)

What ever you do, DON'T EVER give up! Muster all you've got for this low period and get back out on the top!


----------



## Henk (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks mate.

I think what you said Soren is the truth. To give up is not worth it, but I will not get between her and him I will rather keep on being there for her no matter what.


----------



## Soren (Jun 22, 2008)

A good tactic there Henk


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Good advice soren  but just remember henk there are more fish in the sea. Go look at the breaking news thread it will cheer you up


----------



## Henk (Jun 23, 2008)

May be true wilbur, but here where I live the fish have a lot of funny stuff, so if you get a great girl you stick with her. Oh yes the breaking news thread is the sh!t!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2008)

Soren said:


> You said the guy who's dating her is a jerk right ? Then don't think about him, be with the girl if that's what you want, and then if its meant to be she will want to be with you instead.
> 
> Nomatter what I really hope it all works out for you Henk (You too Njaco!)
> 
> What ever you do, DON'T EVER give up! Muster all you've got for this low period and get back out on the top!


I agree with you Soren...100%! As we say here mate, what's for you, won't go by you....


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 23, 2008)

Finding out how much debt I'm in for doing a degree - £16,000. I've still got one year to go as well..........


----------



## Henk (Jun 23, 2008)

That sucks dude, hope you win a sh!t load of money and pay it all off.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 23, 2008)

Only good thing is I don't have to pay anything back until I earn over £15,000 a year


----------



## Henk (Jun 23, 2008)

That is cool, but dept is a bad thing.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thinking about the 9 months I have to wait before my new Longbow I ordered is built and in my hands!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just read that OJ Simpson is vacationing in the State I live in and is currently only a few hours from where I live. Time to hide the Kitchen Knives, and to think I left a carving knive outside on the deck by mistake a week ago

O.J. Simpson vacationing in Minnesota


----------



## Marcel (Jun 28, 2008)

Annoyed is not the word, little sad is better:My wife's grandmother died this morning suddenly, aged 88. Another great human being left this planet.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2008)

sorry to hear that marcel.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that sir! Do you have any idea as to what caused it?

Got too drunk too fast last night. I'm used to 15% Sourpuss, not 40% Vodka...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. We think heart failure, but who knows, she was 88...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 29, 2008)

my condolences to you and your family marcel.


----------



## Henk (Jun 30, 2008)

That is real sad news Marcel and all the best to you and your family in this sad time.

It is pay day and I do not know how broke I will be after everything is subtracted.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Marcel. My Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. We appreciate it. Won't be on the forum for a couple of days, because of the funeral.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 30, 2008)

Agreeing to go on a ride called the death slide, which is basically a 20 metre or so slide, the first part of which is basically vertical. Instead of doing what a sensible person would do and slide off the top I hopped off and as such missed most of the slope. Day after, my back and neck are rather sore


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2008)

Condolences Marcel....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2008)

I was going to post something that was really pissing me off, but now it doesn't seem so important. 

Sorry to hear that Marcel. I'm thinking of you and your family during this rough time. God bless.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Marcel. My condolences.



> Thinking about the *9 months* I have to wait before my new Longbow I ordered is built and in my hands!!!



Bucky, you sure thats a long bow and not a long BOY!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nope, definately a longbow, waiting period is just a coincidence

Aching muscles for first weight lifting episode in almost two months. Bad/sore knee. Realizing for the millionth time that it sucks getting older... Bad part is, I'm in better physical shape than I've been in since my teenage years!!!


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss M


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2008)

Spilled a new tin of Humbrol 30 green......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2008)

Watched a great U/14 basketball Grand Final today and our other club team won it with a 3 pointer on the buzzer. Annoyed that my team was not playing...


----------



## Henk (Jul 7, 2008)

My leave ends today, it was one big f*ck up. The last three days I have been in bed with flu, the cars gear leaver popped out of its socket and my cellphone upgrade could not be processed until the weekend. The mechanic I normally take my car to told me he must replace the part, but when I went to Volkswagen they said it must just be fitted back in and not replaced. Got it done for R261 and they guy did a great job.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 8, 2008)

Having to work on my son's birthday


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2008)

Bummer, Marcel!


----------



## MacArther (Jul 8, 2008)

Sitting in a dentist's chair for like an hour while they drilled a cavity...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2008)

One of my favorite threads on this forum, "Breaking News", is being threatened to be locked down because some people cannot follow the rules!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2008)

Got up real early to get my car in for a quick service and it still took 2 hours....


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2008)

It is cold.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn straight Henk, I even put on my jeans today!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 10, 2008)

Just getting out of bed. The hotel I'm in has real comfortable bed's. I turn the air conditioner to about 70 so it kinda cold in the mornings and I'm all snuggled in bed.


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2008)

Hell, it is some of the coldest weather we have been getting here in the past 2 to 3 years now and a lot of floods to. The climate has changed a lot since I got here 17 years ago and it is scary to think of it. I freez my @ss of during the evenings, my blanket is in the wash because of the f*cking dog.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2008)

Paying $1.73.9 for petrol yesterday!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 11, 2008)

being cold when I had to get outta bed this morning and yesterday, 2 degrees yesterday and 3 degress today, oh well at least I can sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2008)

Feels like I'm getting another cold, in the middle of $%#ing Summer!!!!


----------



## DBII (Jul 11, 2008)

After almost 10 years of working 8:00 to 1:00 on Fridays, my employer has changes office hours to 8:00 to 5:00. It was a nice run while it lasted. Today is the first Friday after the time change. It has been a long day. Where is the beer?

DBII


----------



## joy17782 (Jul 11, 2008)

the girlfriend going too a chinanese auction and she asked me for $ and i said get a 19 year old with big boobs and about 5 feet tall, and she called me a pervert!!!!!! god cant she take a joke ! ok im drinking another beer !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2008)

Watching WWII doco's (Marianna's Turkey shoot, today) and seeing 2-5 second clips being repeated over and over again within the show to fill the time allotment....and trying to fool us by reversing some clips so you see the details backwards.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 13, 2008)

I was in a car crash on the weekend but hey I'm fine !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Glad you're OK man!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks wayne! honestly, you should see the pictures of the corolla!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

yours or the other car?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 13, 2008)

the car I was in, I was in the right hand passenger seat, actually it could've been alot worse than it was.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Long as your ok thats the main thing...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

Farking oath! Silly bugger Jason


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

he didn't mention anything about being a crash test dummy....


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

true, doing us a favour anyway it was only a Corolla


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2008)

Aw, fair go! I drove a Corolla for over 20 years!...mine was a nice little reliable car!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 13, 2008)

Glad to hear your OK Jas. Take care man.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks fellas, I actually gave alex a call about 2hrs after it, drunk as a skunk


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Thought you were too young to drink....


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2008)

never too young Wayne


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 14, 2008)

thats right wayne! me and my mate wouldve finished that rum if we didnt run out of coke


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok, you young bucks!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2008)

Copped a puncture on my rear tyre about 1.5kms away from TAFE, could of done without it but then people will insist on breaking glass all over the bike path.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Man that sucks!...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 15, 2008)

yup, sure does.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah that sucks Alex. Cleaning out my gutters and cutting the crap out of my hands annoyed me today!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

I actually would rather a punture than gutters!

I actually did ours not long ago, not fun I empathise Wildcat


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Any volunteers to do mine?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

umm alright...............











I volunteer not to...........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2008)

Gee, thanks....for nothing....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Henk (Jul 15, 2008)

A little sh*t tried to break in at the shop where I work 2 days ago, at 9 at night and the security company found him while he was trying to get in. He broke a window and damaged the sign. He is 13 years old and wanted to sell our stuff to be able to buy drugs. 

It is sad that they took corporal punishment away.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 16, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Gee, thanks....for nothing....



I will wayne! maybe you can teach me a few things about modelling


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Aw c'mon I will do that anyway!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 16, 2008)

nice!  well what do you reckon is the going rate for getting gutters cleaned?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2008)

woke up at 2pm, forgot to set my alarm.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 16, 2008)

you're on holidays aren't you?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 16, 2008)

what annoyed me today well i haven't seen my girlfriend in roughly 2 weeks and i got 3 weeks to go before i see her


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> nice!  well what do you reckon is the going rate for getting gutters cleaned?



Stuffed if I know, didn't think I would get any idiots....er...er volunteers to put their hands up..  


and nice new siggy Scooter!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> you're on holidays aren't you?



Nah not anymore. Today is my day off but I have a stack of work to do.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Heinz said:


> woke up at 2pm, forgot to set my alarm.



work to do and your gettin' out of bed when the sun is going down!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2008)

Overdid the workout last night, stiff and sore all over. Got 9 hours of sleep last night and am still worn out.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Must say Iv'e been feeling the same way today, after a tough basketball game last night....which we lost!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2008)

Still better than sitting on the couch collecting dust in front of the Television all night.
Problem is I'll probably do a similar workout tonight.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2008)

One of my mudskippers savagly ate the eyeball (eye turret and all) off of another of my mudskippers, so I had to send him to mudskipper heaven.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2008)

Feels like I've been hit by a highspeed freight train at full steam....two more nights before weekend.....could be because I spent Friday, Saturday AND Sunday at the pub....quiet weekend at home this weekend Me think...mooooaaan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

My son is at work and wanted me to take his Games Workshop stuff to him so he wouldn't have to come home and get it himself. Cheeky Sh*t!
I've showered and IN for the night....not goin' out in the cold night air!


----------



## Henk (Jul 17, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Feels like I've been hit by a highspeed freight train at full steam....two more nights before weekend.....could be because I spent Friday, Saturday AND Sunday at the pub....quiet weekend at home this weekend Me think...mooooaaan!



When you always think it will not be a rough weekend it normally is. I once did 65 hours without sleep and when I got home went to bed and 5 hours late my friends phoned and said I must join them at the bar, they woke me so why not.

One of the majority of the population walking around my house shouting through my back door until I woke up and gave him a very good peace of my mind. He was so sly he climbed through the gate up front so that no one would hear him and walked around my house until he saw that someone was home. Well phoned the police to have a look at him. Why walk around my house if your are looking for work. F*ckers!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2008)

Been waiting for the Grim Reaper to come and pick up the body, because with the way I feel right now he must be close by. No workouts tonight!!!! (I say that now, but I probably will later).


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2008)

Not being able to get on the forum for a day....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Who the h*ll are those Jonas Brothers....are those the Hansons of the 21st century?? Cheap, low flying-unbearable-throw stardust in kids eyes-money grabbing CEO puppet dolls-piece of sh*te...!


----------



## Henk (Jul 20, 2008)

Almost got caught by the police last night after me and my friend went out drinking. I must stop this sh!t.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

If nothing else, for your health mate!


----------



## Henk (Jul 20, 2008)

Yup, I agree.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2008)

Aussie 1001 and Simon getting their Driver's licenses.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

May the Sweet Allmighty Lord have mercy on our souls....Amen!


----------



## Henk (Jul 20, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> May the Sweet Allmighty Lord have mercy on our souls....Amen!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Scary...is'nt it?...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2008)

BT's f*cking internet connection has been f*cking cr*p the last few days! It would be fr*cking quicker and less bl**dy problematic to use smoke signals... Get a f*cking grip on yourself BT for f*ck sake..!!!!!


----------



## Henk (Jul 21, 2008)

My connection has been the same I spoke the same type of language as you did mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2008)

Friggin' call out fees for checking Electrical problems...$115.....kiss my *ss


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jul 21, 2008)

James Anderson, but we've got him, and then Peterson, so already better
(SA vs ENG, 2nd test)

edd


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's Monday moring, I hate Monday mornings, Nuff said about that.
Yep Lucky those punks with hair called the Jonas Brothers are the modern day Hansons. Not to suprising when the modern day kiddies think Hannah Montana and the like are the greatest thing on earth. At least the Beatles, like them or not, had had some talent. Not just a marketing team behind them making every move for them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2008)

I know Buckie... They bl**dy think that New Kids On The Block, Westlife, Boyzone and whatever else boy or girl band is music history....! Ask any of todays kids about The Doors, The Animals, Booker T. the M.G.'s, Herman’s Hermits, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Tich, Gerry The Pacemakers etc. etc. and you'll get a stupid looking face looking at you saying..."eh?".

They've probably never even heard about People Are Strange, Green Onions, Bend It, Legend Of Xanadu, Ferry Across The Mersey, The House Of The Rising Sun....

Well, enough bitching about todays cr*p!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Doors: One of the best groups of our exsistencia, works of art without body, are not seen, feel without the tact.

When the doors of the perception are opened, the man will see the things as royal mind they are "infinite" long life to the doors.

Time of the Season by the Zombies.....

Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E_

Royal GuardsmenReturn - Return of the Red Baron

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mbsq_gxSI5E_

....aaaand breath!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 22, 2008)

Coming round a corner on an empty road to be confronted by a mobile speed van (aka a Talivan). I know I was slightly over the 40mph limit but don't know if I was doing enough to get a ticket. I've got a very nervous 14 days now hoping the letter won't turn up, 6 years with a clean licence could be about to vanish


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Fingers crossed mate, fingers crossed!


----------



## Henk (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope it will get lost in the mail mate. The Police almost caught me also almost Saturday evening after having a few drinks at the bar when I skipped a stop sign. They asked why I was in such a hurry and I said that my mom is at home alone and phoned me to please come home because she heard something around the house. They went with me and my front gate was open so they had a look around the house. Lucky me and I have respect for the cops for doing that.

I'm missing someone very much and wish I could see her soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2008)

Last day of my holidays.....


----------



## Henk (Jul 25, 2008)

That sucks Wayne.

I'm broke, I pay on the last day of the month.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2008)

Barack Obamas speech in Berlin yesterday. Nothing like heading to a foreign country and belittleing the United States. I'm still pissed a day later!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2008)

Henk said:


> That sucks Wayne.
> 
> I'm broke, I pay on the last day of the month.



Sure does.....your situation doesn't sound any better....but at least the end of the month is not far away!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2008)

I hear you, just got paid today and half of the paycheck is going for new Tires on the Truck. Truck goes through a set of tires every 2 years or so, and that's just driving back and forsth to work and a few trips to farther locations every year.


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2008)

QUICHE i fu****g hate QUICHE


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2008)

Fighting breaking out...had to call the fuzz!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2008)

Went all the way out the other side of town today to play lacrosse and we had to forfeit 'cause we didn't have enough players....then I was asked to play goals for the A grade team as the regular was sick as a dog........and we got flogged


----------



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

Got a bad bad headake .. I've had it all week, I even went to a doctor and he told me to relax and sleep much. Sleep? How the hell am I supposed to sleep with a damn stick and knife and a bullet in my head??!!! 

Can you guess how pissed I am at that so called "Doctor" ??
Baah,


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

So, he didn't give you some painkillers and told you come back in two weeks, as they usually do?

Nice to see another Swede in the lines!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2008)

....or drop your pants, bend over and say Ah.... ......


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2008)

You sure that's a Doctor you're going to Wayne?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2008)

Your not startin' with that I'm good sh*t again are you?....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm good sh*t....?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2008)

> QUICHE i fu****g hate QUICHE



I feel your pain.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

What the f*ck is going on...? They DO try to make money on everything...a new drama on BBC 2 "House Of Saddam"!? What a sh*tload of bl**dy cr*p!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 27, 2008)

My Xbox 360 is kapput. So I'm without it for 3 weeks whilst it's being repaired


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2008)

Back to work..... 

and waking up to -1.9C coldest july morning in 52 years.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2008)

Last nights dinner (Home made Chili) is causing astronomical gastronomical problems this morning!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 28, 2008)

Work. Nuff said...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Last nights dinner (Home made Chili) is causing astronomical gastronomical problems this morning!!!


Talking through the gasmask......muffled..the weekend is over..!


----------



## Henk (Jul 28, 2008)

Negative Creep said:


> My Xbox 360 is kapput. So I'm without it for 3 weeks whilst it's being repaired



That is why I bought the PS3 mate. Hope you get a brand new one and not a refurbished one.


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2008)

Some idiots on another website telling me I do not know what I am talking of when it comes to the situation here in South Africa. Wtf? I live in SA!


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jul 30, 2008)

Henk said:


> Some idiots on another website telling me I do not know what I am talking of when it comes to the situation here in South Africa. Wtf? I live in SA!



which site?

My boss again!!

edd


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2008)

He he he...

A ww2 web site, but it mostly people from other countries.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2008)

A job I asked someone to do before I went on holidays, simple really....didn't get done....Grrrrr!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2008)

Was out of the office yesterday and when I came back today I learned there was a Company wide meeting in which they announced the laid of a half dozen people with the possibility of more to come in the near future. Business has been slow and I have been struggling to keep busy. I fear my time with the company is limited.
Time to get the Resume updated and circulating.


----------



## Henk (Aug 1, 2008)

Hope everything works out mate.

I am again in ****ing dept and it is not even my fault.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

Finding out the forum was down for a short time...


----------



## timshatz (Aug 1, 2008)

Pulled a muscle on the left side of my upper back two days ago, and then...if that ain't enough...I went and pulled one on the right side this morning! 

Taking two motrins for the pain and planning on a couple of beers later on to combat the aggravation.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hope the back gets better, I know where you are coming from.
After a month of taking it easy on my bad left ankle and Achilles I was walking through a field road going through a large cornfield and managed to step in a fox hole (the actual hole the animal digs). Bridged the hole with my foot and left foot of course and felt a slight pull in my achilles. Now I'm back to where I was a month ago again. Been having problems with this darn thing since last December. Takes forever to heal!!!

I may try the Mortin and beer remedy later!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

man....I feel your pain Tim, done that before myself...Ouch!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2008)

Just seems to be one thing after another latey. Someday I would like to post something in the "What Cheered you up" thread instead of this one!!
Worst part about the foot is it was finally getting to the point where I was going to start doing some hill climbing again, not I've been put back out another few weeks. Oh well, not much I can do but to give it time to heal up again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

Your just not having much luck lately are you...mate!

maybe a quick fix in the Breaking news thread.....even if you have to review a couple of recent pages....now if that doesn't cheer you up....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, that should work. Couple Beers this weekend should help as well.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the commiserating guys. 

Ya' know, it ain't the pain. As pain goes, it's nothing. People live with a lot worse every day. But it goes with the thread, annyoying more than anything else.


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 1, 2008)

A very bad day at work, which I'll find hard to illiterate on without swearing, but here goes. Please excuse the rant.

One of the big bosses comes round, about number 4 in the company. He never spoke a word to any of us, yet told my manager to send me and some others home without pay as we weren't working hard enough. Apparently, I was walking too slowly whilst carrying (heavy) stock. My manager said he would but luckily told me not to worry, this being lucky as if I was sent home, I would not be coming back as I will not be spoken to that way. Also, he first demanded one of my collegues be fired because he'd left a ladder on the shop floor. He then decided he should just be sent home but luckily this didn't happen.

I've worked there 3 years without a single complaint or discipline and this jumped up **** on a six figure salary waltzes in and threatens my livelihood and only source of income. Earlier on another colleague had been flatly refused a payrise as there was 'no money in the company for it.' The company I worked for have just posted record profits.

What kind of world do these people live in? Do they have any idea what it's like to live on minimum wage (£5.54 an hour)? Thank God I'm back at uni in 6 weeks, then in about a year I will be off to New Zealand and be well away


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel for you. Sounds like there might be some underhanded tactics to try to lighten the workforce at your place of employment? Reminds me of a buddy that was recently called into a meeting with several other salespeople and thier Boss. Boss said they were going to have to let one of them go and instead of having some Kahones and doing the dirty job himself, he asked for volunteers!!!
Good luck, In my younger days I would have told the manager in question to carry the load and see how fast he could carry it!!!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 2, 2008)

My TAFE teacher has it in for me I think........shall be an interesting semester


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2008)

What? a nice guy like you.....find that hard to believe!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2008)

Heinz said:


> My TAFE teacher has it in for me I think........shall be an interesting semester


What!? Someone has it in for YOU Heinz....naaaaah...you must be mistaken....I thought that you were the Golden Boy....the Wonder Boy....a teachers pet.... I'm sure that you'll find this annoying presence in your studing life, right in the middle of your crosshair sight and shoot them down in flames...I've got all the faith in you mate!



Bucksnort101 said:


> Just seems to be one thing after another latey. Someday I would like to post something in the "What Cheered you up" thread instead of this one!!


I hear ya brother...! Could probably post more here, but then I'd add another 10 pages to this thread...


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2008)

its my 12th wedding anniversarie today but i'm stuck doing 14 hours at work, good job my wife is used to being married to a chef


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2008)

its my 12th wedding anniversary today but i'm stuck doing 14 hour shift at work good job my wife is used to being married to a chef and knows what sort of hours i have to work


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2008)

Heartbroken....nuff said!

"Then must you speak of one that loved not wisely, but too well..."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
"The play is done; the curtain drops,
Slow falling to the prompter's bell
A moment yet the actor stops
And looks around to say farewell.
It is an irksome word and task:
And when he's laughed and said his say,
He shows, as he removes the mask,
A face that's anything but gay...."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Man's feelings are always purest and most glowing in the hour of meeting and of farewell...."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
"To ease another's heartache is to forget one's own....."
===========================================


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 4, 2008)

the other apprentice at work tool bonus has come in after about 3-4 months but 13 months on and I'm still waiting for mine!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 4, 2008)

Another argument with the wifey!!!! AARRRGGGGHHHH!!!! Ah well, we worked it out.


----------



## Henk (Aug 4, 2008)

The right arm of my glasses snapped off while I was having a braai/BBQ out with some friends and had to drive without it and I am "a bit blind" without my glasses. I'm getting myself some contacts for my eyes f*ck the glasses sh!t.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ankle/Achilles I've been having problems with on and off for almost 9 months has got me hobbling once again. Deciding whether I should go see a Doctor and be told to take Ibuprofen, Ice it, and not to walk on it (which I've been doing anyway) or doing a self amputation just above the ankle!!! Where's that hatchet when you need it...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 4, 2008)

Wife killed the battery in her Mustang last night, left the lights on after she pulled into the garage.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2008)

Not annoyed but raised my eyebrows....when did the DUKW "Duck" become a British invention....?? I think that History/Military Channel just made a boo-boo...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 4, 2008)

History Channel making a mistake on facts? Now that would be a first Oh wait, I guess the show Ice Road Truckers would be a mistake as well. Putting Dogfights in limbo could be another?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2008)

9.30 pm and going out to play basketball at 10....


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2008)

Sick as a dog.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Achilles is worse than ever. Could barely hobble into work this morning. Broke down and made an appointment with the Doctor. Cannot get in until Thursday. Chronic Achilles problems are a PITA!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Ankle/Achilles I've been having problems with on and off for almost 9 months has got me hobbling once again. Deciding whether I should go see a Doctor and be told to take Ibuprofen, Ice it, and not to walk on it (which I've been doing anyway) or doing a self amputation just above the ankle!!! Where's that hatchet when you need it...



Go with the self amputation....will there be pictures?... 


Seriously, get it checked out mate thats a long time to be having the same problem.

Ahh your in for Thursday......good!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, been putting it off for too long. It just starts to feel OK and something happens to agrevate it again. Getting tiresome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ignorant f*cking people! HATE that!


----------



## hunter0f2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Women Drivers who ty to squeeze through not existent gaps, because they have no perception of speed distance , never know the size caperbiities of the Car they are Driving..... RANT OVER!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Care for a pint or three Hunter?


----------



## MacArther (Aug 6, 2008)

Almost getting run over......again! This time, I was DEFINITELY in the crosswalk, had the right of way, and yet the guy still sped up like he wanted to hit me....


----------



## Henk (Aug 7, 2008)

I am half blind now since Sunday and it gives me one big headache and the sun is torture on my eyes. I have no medical aid and must pay thus for my appointment and the contact lenses I will order. I see myself screwed for this year when it comes to dept. Cut the smokes and times at the bar.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

I feel for you Henk. I to have to see the Dr. today. Thankfully I have health coverage, but talking to our HR Rep. today that had similar problems as I am having now, she is thinking I will need surgery on the Achilles. Better not, I'm tired of going under the knife!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Co-worker superglued another coworker keyboard, mouse, and other objects to his desk and blamed it on me. Co-worker with glued down items then cut my keyboard cable to get back at me!!!! Original person that glued stuff down was pretty cowardly when I confronted him on it.
Not happy about it, people get fired for that kind of crap!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

Superglue his hand to his manhood....!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd rather stay away form others manhood!!! I beleive that what goes around comes around and he will pay for his actions one day without me being the cause of it.


----------



## Henk (Aug 7, 2008)

That sucks Bucksnort. You do get a lot of @ssholes out there.

My dad's kidneys is giving in on him and someone might be tested for a kidney for him, and I do not want to go through surgery again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2008)

Good luck with the test...!


----------



## Maestro (Aug 8, 2008)

Finding traveler's checks in Pounds is a real pain in the @ss...

My local bank doesn't print traveler's checks in Pounds, but does in Euros, US dollars and Canadian dollars. I went to an other bank and was told that they could order traveler's checks in Pounds, but I would have to pay in advance and wait three weeks before receiving them. I was then told to go to a Change Office but the only three Change Offices in Québec City are all in that spaghetti of one-ways and narrow streets that we dare to call the old-town of Québec City.

It may seems like a rather small problem, but using a Ford Ranger to "navigate" through such narrow streets is like trying to fit your fist in your mouth...

Yeehaw !


----------



## Graeme (Aug 8, 2008)

Henk said:


> My dad's kidneys is giving in on him and someone might be tested for a kidney for him, and I do not want to go through surgery again.



I don't mean to pry Henk, just curious, but in all your father's pathology results, have you come across a recent GFR figure? Has he had an access surgically created, like a fistula or Tenckhoff inserted? And finally, has he had a transplant work-up?

National Kidney Foundation: Glomerular Filtration Rate (GFR)


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 8, 2008)

Maestro said:


> Finding traveler's checks in Pounds is a real pain in the @ss...
> 
> My local bank doesn't print traveler's checks in Pounds, but does in Euros, US dollars and Canadian dollars. I went to an other bank and was told that they could order traveler's checks in Pounds, but I would have to pay in advance and wait three weeks before receiving them. I was then told to go to a Change Office but the only three Change Offices in Québec City are all in that spaghetti of one-ways and narrow streets that we dare to call the old-town of Québec City.
> 
> ...


carry canadian ones and exchange them upon arrival at airport I'm guessing AMEX will have a location there 
now I'm saddened as the documentary on the birds I help out with is over 
so not so much flying


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hope things work out for your Father Henk. Surgery sucks, been through 4 myself and that's more than enough, but I'd gladly go through one more if it save a loved ones life.
Good luck.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 8, 2008)

Dishwasher, breaking down


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2008)

Decided to ride the bike last night since the bad Achilles will not allow me to walk much. Put on 25 miles. Drank plenty of water, but awoke in the middle of the night with a major Charlie Horse cramp in calf on the same leg with the bad Achilles. Would not unclinch for about a minute or so. Managed to strain the calf and it's pretty tender today. 
Man it hurts like heck when they cramp up like that, and to be jarred awake in the middle of the night when it happens is a suprise as well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 9, 2008)

You know what, not a damn thing. I'M ON VACATION, BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## Henk (Aug 9, 2008)

Graeme said:


> I don't mean to pry Henk, just curious, but in all your father's pathology results, have you come across a recent GFR figure? Has he had an access surgically created, like a fistula or Tenckhoff inserted? And finally, has he had a transplant work-up?
> 
> National Kidney Foundation: Glomerular Filtration Rate (GFR)



I know very little he does not want to talk to me about it, but his one kidney does not function at all and he had surgery two times to have a tube inserted from his working kidney to his heart and they had to put a spring type of thing in to keep the tube from clogging and his blood pressure is high with cholesterol. He makes me furious that he does not talk to me about it.

My one friend want to bring her boyfriend with to my birthday get together and I do not like him at all.


----------



## Graeme (Aug 9, 2008)

Henk said:


> I know very little he does not want to talk to me about it



Sounds like a typical father Henk!

His renal failure sounds more obstructive based then disease based, as you seem to be describing a uteric stent. Anyway I wish you both well and feel free to PM me if you think of any questions. I've been working with ESRF (End Stage Renal Failure) patients for about six years. Good Luck.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2008)

Playing lacrosse today in the Rain, with some hail, wind and mud...and losing!


----------



## Henk (Aug 9, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Sounds like a typical father Henk!
> 
> His renal failure sounds more obstructive based then disease based, as you seem to be describing a uteric stent. Anyway I wish you both well and feel free to PM me if you think of any questions. I've been working with ESRF (End Stage Renal Failure) patients for about six years. Good Luck.



Thanks mate, luckily my step mom works at the kidney dialyzes part of the hospital, but she also just tell me a bit here and a bit there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2008)

F*cking channel 7, the (Olympic channel) [email protected] won't give start times for the stuff I want to see...so your watching, watching, watching...yeah it's coming....WHEN you Pr*cks!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2008)

FAR TO (BEEP) SPORT ON THE (BEEP) TV.....GET THE (BEEP) (BEEP) OUT OF HERE....F*NNIES!

(nudge, nudge, wink, wink)
   

On a more serious note....I'm bored!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 12, 2008)

It shows lucky!


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2008)

bloody raining again on my day off


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

MAAAAN.....how ignorant people p*ss me off...!


----------



## cougar32d (Aug 12, 2008)

After a 9 month fight to re-enlist in the army, i lost the fight,was told9 months ago that i would have no problem going back in, so no job,no prospects............


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

Their loss Cougar, man....their f*cking loss! Ignorant people and users...that's my problem...again!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think we all need to go to the pub and cheer up!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea bucky...first round is on me *BROTHERS!!!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

Can't sleep....that's me been up since 2 am and now it's 4 am! Moooaaann!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 13, 2008)

my boss making me and my mate work back just as we were about to leave


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2008)

having very tender upper lip and nose after getting a face full of elbow playing basketball last night, sat out the last 10 minutes with a bl**dy nose!


----------



## Henk (Aug 14, 2008)

Me pissing off the girl at me birthday BBQ/Braai last night and got a little bit hammered too, but I can remember everything. I feel like a @sshole for the way I pissed her off but she is not mad anymore, but still.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 15, 2008)

I have gotta work tomorrow, no sleep in for me.


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

Good luck mate.

It is raining and cold as hell and I must walk to work. Not in the mood for getting wet today.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 15, 2008)

that sucks mate, take care.


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 15, 2008)

Massive skull splitting headache this morning. Debating on taking Advil for knocking myself out with a mallet to rid myself of the pain.


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

Working without having a smoke and there is nothing to do at work and I had to wait until I finish to buy a pack and get my dose of nicotine.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2008)

Went looking for 'The Green Berets" on DVD today about the only John Wayne I couldn't find....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

The same as earlier....ignorant people, (beep) those p*sses me right off!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 16, 2008)

Broke a rocket off my Korean Corsair


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 16, 2008)

that sucks alex I broke off a set of rocket bazookas off my p-47 the other day too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2008)

If I break anything it's usually undercarriage legs at the end of a build...


----------



## Soren (Aug 17, 2008)

That Heath Ledger is no longer alive.. Just went to see The Dark Knight yesterday and I can't remember ever witnessing such spectacular acting as that performed by Heath Ledger. 

A fantastic actor.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Henk (Aug 18, 2008)

Soren said:


> That Heath Ledger is no longer alive.. Just went to see The Dark Knight yesterday and I can't remember ever witnessing such spectacular acting as that performed by Heath Ledger.
> 
> A fantastic actor.
> 
> May he rest in peace.



Amen mate, The Dark Night was very well done and Heath Ledger did a great job when he acted as The Joker. It is a must see.

I am so tired and I do not know why.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah it was a shame, he was a great actor in the Australian movies he made. Always the professional.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2008)

This f*cking broadband connection, that's bl**dy cr*p and slower than f*cking dialup fr*cking connection and constantly bl**dy disconnect, which is bl**dy f*cking sh*te and a d*mn bl**dy nuisance ..!






Oh, right.....and ignorant people!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 18, 2008)

Being back at work after 7 days on a cruise.

Why can't I be rich?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2008)

Spent the weekend camping and got little rest. First night the neighbors were drinking heavily and making noise until 2:30. Second night a younger group of campers set up abour 50 feet from my tent. They came back from the Bar at around 1:30 A.M. and started to make noise. Were told by management to quite down, that lasted for 15 minutes then the party broke out. I finally got fed up and went over to talk to them at 4:30, was not happy and let them know it!!!! Got very little sleep all weekend and thought I was going to have to beat some people down in order to get some sleep Saturday/Sunday!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2008)

<<-------keeps a safe distance from Bucky...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2008)

No need to worry Lucky, I'm in a far better mood now, but you didn't want to be around me late Saturday night/Sunday morning. I was going to send the two nephews over to play catch in front of the drunks tent sunday morning and wake them up nice and early, but somehow the boozers managed to get up around 9:00 am and pack up camp and leave. They looked to be in pretty rough shape from the previous night driking, I'm sure they were not sober enough to drive yet either?


----------



## Henk (Aug 18, 2008)

Can't stop thinking about someone whole day and it is driving me mad!


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was laid off today.........

No job. No prospects.


----------



## Henk (Aug 18, 2008)

Sh!t mate that sucks. Why did they let you go?


----------



## Heinz (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Comiso, best of luck for the future mate.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks..

Long story. Mostly because of the economy. 14 years... same company. no severance pay.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 19, 2008)

that sucks comsio, I hope everything turns out ok for you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2008)

gotta agree that REALLY sucks man, fingers crossed for you mate, hope things work out for you...


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 20, 2008)

Crap mate. I wish you all the best in finding another job.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2008)

Just looked out the window and it's p*ssing down...think I'd like to go back to bed.....rather than go to work!


----------



## Henk (Aug 22, 2008)

Know what you mean mate it was the same here yesterday.

I need a holiday where I get away from everyone just for a few days and relax a bit and get away from everyone's bull.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 23, 2008)

Superfund has taken my mothers money


----------



## Trebor (Aug 23, 2008)

My mother decides to be inconsiderate and takes the board of plywood I use for spray painting my models and use it as a floor for my neice's playhouse.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2008)

A few things have been annoying me over the past couple of weeks: 

Firstly, my clutch and gearbox died a couple of weeks ago. I have a friend who owns a garage that said he wouldn't be able to fit me in for another three weeks; so a friend of a friend said he could have it finished in a week. I believe him, and get it towed to his place ... where it still is now. 

Secondly, I am finishing my job at Royal Mail on the 29th August - however, they claim that I've over-booked my annual leave and didn't pay me for last week. And they're not paying me for next week either; and they seriously thought I'd go back into work. So I've gone sick. 

THEN, they ring me up on friday asking me if I'm still sick...to which I reply yes, and it'll be a long sickness...in a really unconvincing voice; you'd think they'd have the f*cking sense to know I'm just not going back. 

THEN on saturday morning I get a letter telling me that I need to provide my doctors details, and my sickness details. So I ring 'em up and tell them that I'm not going back, they're not going to pay me, so just f*ck off. And they said they'll ring me up again next week to see how I was doing !!! Taking the p*ss or what?!!??!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 24, 2008)

had an average weekend, my bush basher is ******, the radiator and the battery, and I almost got into a fight, but hey, I would've taken him


----------



## Henk (Aug 24, 2008)

My boss is cool and everything, but the past few weeks things were just not running smoothly and it is not as if the business is going down, but for f*ck sakes if does not do his part I can't do my job.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a bad hangover this morning....


----------



## Henk (Aug 25, 2008)

I feel for you mate.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 25, 2008)

The last half dozen times I've drank more than one or two beers in one sitting I have gotten severe stomach aches that have lasted a day or two in most cases. The one indulgence I give myself once and a while and it is starting to make me ill!!!! Oh, the humanity!!!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh that sucks Bucksnort, I hope that sorts out for you mate!


Just general vandalism around my suburb is annoying me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2008)

Customer that seems to ring at the most inconvenient times...did it again today!


----------



## Henk (Aug 27, 2008)

My washing not drying but it is a lovely day out side. For F sakes why today?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2008)

...distractions at work, taking me off important jobs...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2008)

Achilles has been acting up again the last couple days. Going to see Doc. again in a week if it does not start behaving itself. Sharpening the chainsaw just in case.


----------



## Henk (Aug 28, 2008)

Somebody I care about a lot is moving to another town.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

Alarm clocks (yes thats two clocks) failed to wake me up this morning. Late to work, no time for breakfast and no cash in the pocket to get something from the machine in the breakroom. Head is spinning. Good thing I've got enough fat on me to get me to lunch time.


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2008)

got a premier leage football team staying this weekend and at 8.30pm last night they e-mailed to say they wanted a extra buffet for 32 people at 1.00pm today, so i ordered food in for it got staff to come in early, and at 12.00pm they cancelled it


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

Aw man, that stinks...should still pay for it though....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, make them pay at the very least for the food. Pretty accomodating of you to do this on short notice and then have them cancel on even shorter notice.


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2008)

i've told em they are paying the full price for it or i'm not feeding them later tonight and in the morning before the match wankers


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

They would have money up the wazoo!! Go for it! Get after them...you can can't you?

C'mon which one was it!


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2008)

stoke city, i hope the football side is more organised or they are in trouble.
even had the cheek to ask if i'm used to dealing with top football teams


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

You should have said...."Who are you again?" 

Can I assume that you hope Middlesborough kick their @ss


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2008)

yes just this once though as i'm a spurs fan............. for now anyway 
itold him i'd cooked for every premier league team a few european teams so stoke should be a piece of piss


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

Great stuff Rochie.. =D>


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 29, 2008)

It didn't rain. We need it badly in NJ.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

It's raining here at the moment....sorry it doesn't help you though TO


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2008)

too busy whinging about football teams and forgot the bread for todays wedding was in the oven !!!!!
when its brown its cooked, when its black its f****d


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2008)

Nah....the Stoke boys can have it!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2008)

Put some Vegimite on it, team probably won't even notice the burned bread taste


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2008)

Watching a Footy match riddled with skill errors.....so frustrating!


----------



## Henk (Aug 30, 2008)

I have one hell of a hang over and I am working alone today!


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 1, 2008)

House numbers. Now you'd think it would be easy, odd numbers on one side, even on the other. But for some reason my delivery job keeps taking me to places where they can't get this right. Instead of 1,3,5 etc on one side and 2,4,6 on the other, you get 1,2,3,4,5 and so on on one side then it goes back on itself. So you get the first and last house number next to eachother.

When trying to deliver in the dark and pouring rain, this gets rather annoying!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2008)

3 day weekend coming to an end. Went way overboard on the exercise routine this weekend and my body is paying me back for it today. Sore from head to toe and can barely lift myself from my chair at work.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2008)

I have to tell my band that we're going to stop. I've been playing in this band for 4 years, it's now 7 people and we mostly play pop/soft-rock. We've had a great time those 4 years, even playing a crowd of 2500 last year.

Me, the bass player and the drummer later started 3-men band, more guitar orientated and naturally much harder. This last band is going very well, while the other doesn't seem to be able to reach the same level anymore. We don't want to do two bands only half, so we decided to stop with the bigger band, cutting the band in half and it'll loose the 3 most important members. I feel sorry for them, as I consider them all as my friends.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

I got School on Thursday.........lol


----------



## trackend (Sep 2, 2008)

well here I am in Madeira on vacation the jurys still out as to wether it is going to be ok or not but **** ive got Maurice Onions and his home Yamaha trying to entertain us in the bar and its painfull send in the SAS pleeease


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2008)

It's Thursday....not Friday yet!!


----------



## Henk (Sep 3, 2008)

I went out with a friend and oh boy did we have a few and woke up with something that reminds you how stupid you were the night before.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 4, 2008)

Henk said:


> I went out with a friend and oh boy did we have a few and *woke up with something that reminds you how stupid you were the night before.*



What ? You woke up beside a 200 lbs girl and don't remember what happened ?


----------



## Henk (Sep 5, 2008)

Maestro said:


> What ? You woke up beside a 200 lbs girl and don't remember what happened ?



Ha ha ha... No thank the lord I have never got that one before. Have never been so drunk to think something not so lovely is actually lovely.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

haven't really done much modelling for a while now


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 5, 2008)

Decided to not drink anymore Beer earlier this week untill I drop at least 25 pounds;( And the local brewery is about to release my favorite seasonal beer at the end of October so I have a long way to go and a short time to get there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2008)

Friggin' local footy team lost their elimination final today, P!ss poor performance!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 7, 2008)

not getting paid for the second week in the row


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2008)

first Fathers day....without my Father...


----------



## Heinz (Sep 7, 2008)

sorry Wayne thats tough mate.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, sorry Wayne, you have my condolences.


----------



## Henk (Sep 7, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> first Fathers day....without my Father...



Sorry to hear that mate.

Why must we miss someone we love so much.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2008)

Heinz said:


> sorry Wayne thats tough mate.





Catch22 said:


> Yeah, sorry Wayne, you have my condolences.





Henk said:


> Sorry to hear that mate.
> 
> Why must we miss someone we love so much.



Thanks Guys, I appreciate your thoughts...


----------



## MacArther (Sep 11, 2008)

Waking up at 5am when I went to bed at 2am, and I only needed to wake up at 7am. To top it off, after I was awake, I couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 12, 2008)

one of those days at work, plus I have to work tomorrow


----------



## Henk (Sep 13, 2008)

Being screwed over again and for sure as hell I not take this sh*t lying down. I had to meet someone (female) today and drove 50km and payed a sh*t load for petrol and then her f*cking boyfriend screws with her head and then I did everything for nothing and I was up early and my whole off day was just wasted. Gonna get him. F*cker!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

I start CCD tommorow


----------



## Cota1992 (Sep 13, 2008)

Went to go out tonight and we found the drivers side front fender of the car crushed in sometime today, we park on the street here in DC. No note or anything. 
Thats why I will never own a new car in this town.
Oh well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> I start CCD tommorow



Pardon my ignorance but What is CCD?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 14, 2008)

Religious school for an hour (no one likes it) ...very boring and I hate going because I go to church as is


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok, gotcha! Thanks B-17...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2008)

Took a three day mini-vacation to do some hiking and hunting. Weather forecast before I left Friday called for a little rain Saturday evening. Well, It rained almost all day Saturday, and much of Sunday!!! Got home last night in the rain, woke up this morning to perfect blue skies. 
I wish I had become a Meteorologist, then I could be wrong 75% of the time and still not get fired from my job!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Girlfriend broke up with me


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 16, 2008)

woke up late so missed a exam for maths only ended up going for economics

ended up only getting 3/4 papers got to the end of the exam and asked the examier if there were meant to be four ,he just goes yep 

not worth any credits so don't really give a toss


----------



## Henk (Sep 16, 2008)

Flyboy2 said:


> Girlfriend broke up with me



I feel for you mate, my one friend's girl also left him.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Not the best thing. 
Whatever time to move on i guess.


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2008)

bloody model shop didnt have the paint i need and tried to sell me a completly wrong colour swearing blind that they were the same


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 17, 2008)

Haven't been able to get on as much!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Catch22*
> Haven't been able to get on as much!



Tell me about it ,I get home today turn my computer on and it starts up as usual then goes beep beep and stalls I couldn't do anything but pull the plug then it wouldn't start again, pulled the plug out again and again til finally it started ok then beep beep once again then stalls then again pull the plug then again till finally starts up again til finally it sorta started to run ok

sorry about the drag on sentence

I hate my computer .only got it 2 years ago and its constantly between here and the HP servicing place


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 18, 2008)

my teachers giving me the shits, plus I had a maths exam


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 18, 2008)

You Don't wana know my English teacher man , Australia is a safe diatance

Day in day out scream at ya till ya ears would fall off ,Its so annoying,just wished she'd get on with getting credits


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2008)

friggin alarm waking me up, I was in a deep sleep......


----------



## MacArther (Sep 18, 2008)

My parents not letting me use my own money to buy us a new and much better computer, vs the 6 year old monster we're currently running.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

Work not completed on a moulding tool that I need running, won't be working until next week....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Massive tension headache all morning. Neck and shoulder muscles are as tight as a drum. Advil not doing the trick. Dr. Jack Daniels may be called in later to help releive the pain!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2008)

Both of my Basketball teams games scheduled at the same time today....can't be in two places at once!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2008)

Have to be at the office at 0500 Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2008)

A 1 hour meeting that took 2 and half hours.....across lunchtime.....so no lunch break....or modelling.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2008)

remembering I have to go to school tomorrow


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2008)

Caught the tail end of a Motorcycle/Van accidient on the way to work today. Thankfully it did not look like anyone was injured to badly, although the radio said there were injuries.
Brought back bad memories of my flying over my bikes handlebars, I usually get the shakes when I see an accident and have had to pull of the road on a few occasion swhen I coulnd't drive after seeing an accident.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2008)

My plate of yummy pasta etc. just slid off the plate and on to my lap as I sat down.....HOT!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 24, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Lucky13*
> My plate of yummy pasta etc. just slid off the plate and on to my lap as I sat down.....HOT!



Well doesn't that just suck,happened to me on numerous occasions


----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2008)

been sick the last 3 -4 days but today really hit me hard. No strength to do anything........uugghhhh!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2008)

Terrible stomach cramps all morning.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2008)

Achilles is back to aching again. Hobbling around the house all night last night. Severe throbbing all night last night, despite taking painkillers. Looks like another Doctor visit to see what's next on the plan.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 29, 2008)

Bumping my model the wrong way and snapping the tail wheel off.

THEN A PROP BLADE 10 MINS LATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 29, 2008)

The Weather Sucked today! feel sorta bad saying this when theres far worse people have to deal with

I feel for ya Crunch


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2008)

Woke up waaaay before the alarm went off this morning and couldn't get back to sleep!


----------



## Crunch (Sep 30, 2008)

Working two jobs where I seem to get more stressed out over my second job.

The one that's "Just for a bit of spending money"


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2008)

Achilles was so sore this morning I couldn't put on a pair of shoes. Had to wear a pair of sandals that were also very painful to put on. Was second away from coming to work in my bare socks!!!
Hope the Doc can do something about this as I have been suffering with this latest bout of Achilles problems off and on for just under a year and it is getting very old!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 1, 2008)

bloke at work threw a grinding disc and it hit me just under the eye, maybe I should let down his tyres on his car to get him back


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 1, 2008)

All in favour of Sreaming Eagle letting down the blokes tyres who threw a grinding disk at him say I

I


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks 109! that just put a smile on my face!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2008)

Eye, I mean I
Why would someone throw a grinding disk at you in the first place?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 2, 2008)

he was just being a dickhead as usual.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> bloke at work threw a grinding disc and it hit me just under the eye, maybe I should let down his tyres on his car to get him back



Strewth mate!..with friends like that.......Yeah do the tyre!!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 2, 2008)

aye!

I always thought stripping the copper wire from inside his coil plug and then putting it back would be nice gesture. make him crazy for months trying to figure that one out!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2008)

> I always thought stripping the copper wire from inside his coil plug and then putting it back would be nice gesture. make him crazy for months trying to figure that one out!



Lesson learned today, never pi$$ off Njaco That's just downright evil.


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 2, 2008)

My student loan won't come through for another 2 weeks. When filling out the form I somehow managed to put the sort code from one of my accounts and the acount number from the other down. Completely my fault, but still annoying


----------



## Erich (Oct 2, 2008)

2nd oral surgery this morn, took an hour, I'm wasted, my eyes are fogged up, massive migraine, stuck at the house but enjoying the light rain ---------- finally


----------



## Henk (Oct 3, 2008)

It was nice when my mom went away and I was relaxed and everything, but now it is back to the same stuff, working on each others nerves again. I still love her to death.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 4, 2008)

couldn't get GTA san andeas installed on my pc,I hate my computer


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 4, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> couldn't get GTA san andeas installed on my pc,I hate my computer



lol man tell me what's the matter and I'll see what I can help you wit, and also I just found out that if my gf tries anything extreme again she has to break up with me OH MY GOD NOOOOO


----------



## MacArther (Oct 4, 2008)

My parents are being extremely sluggish about getting a new computer, even though I've offered to foot part of the bill (if not most!)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2008)

Really p****d off that the arthritis is yet again painful, though I'm used to that. But if I could just have a full day, and night, where I can operate even at 75%, instead of being stiff, unable to walk around properly, or worse, pick things up easily, that would be heaven!
Still, I've still got all my bits where they should be, less a couple of holes here and there, and there's a heck of a lot of people worse off than me.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

I feel for ya Airframes

Didn't wake up til 4 in the afternoon ,sorta missed the day


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2008)

Forgot to put the clocks forward for daylight savings last night...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 5, 2008)

my bush basher is no more, I think one of the tie rods on the steering is stuffed and the motor blew up, I guess I gotta go car hunting now!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2008)

The exercise will do you good!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, so they tell me Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2008)

You can buy my Jeep if you want, 'Eagle! It's O.K., but should have kept the Range Rover or my old Land Rover.


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2008)

another chef called in sick today, so instead of a nice easy half day at work followed by 3 days off, i'm now doing 12 hours today followed by a half day tomorow then off for 2 days


----------



## Henk (Oct 5, 2008)

When you think you started to get over something it just comes back to haunt you all over again.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 6, 2008)

Murphy's Law hit me in the face on my job lately...

Friday-Saturday : Arrived at work and spotted a letter stating that the security company "renting" my services to the ski station I'm working for is going bankrupt, lost the company's cell phone twice (found it back both times, though) and my personnal pick-up truck is leaking prestone.

Sunday : The company's pick-up truck I was driving broke down about 7 kilometers away from my work place... At 10:15 PM ! Luckily, an other worker happened to pass by my abandoned pick-up and gave me a lift back to the station.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 6, 2008)

haven't talked to my mate alex for a while


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2008)

Annoyed my EPL soccer team played a stinker and lost!

Although I'm sure Rochie is more Pee'd off than me at the moment!


----------



## rochie (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont wish to speak about that team at the moment wayne !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dang pickup truck blows the #7 spark plug out of it's threads every two weeks or so. Also have a slow Coolant loss somewhere that I can't figure out. Original thought was a leaking head gasket leaking into the Cylinder that blows the plug, but I see no other evidence of a bad gasket (no rough running, plug looks pretty clean).
Frustrating!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh Dear, Buck'! Sounds like over-compression on that cylinder - very possibly related to the coolant leak problem, maybe water pump staring to fail? I'd get it sorted before the whole lot goes bang! Happened to me once, half way up what passes for a mountain in the U.K., off-road, miles from anywhere!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not sure they are connected, but it is suspicious. Every so often I get a whif of fresh coolant when I shut the vehicle off. Plug only blows out when the truck is first started, or after sitting idle at a stop light for a while and then you start to accelerate. That's what got me to thinking it may be just a very slow leak into that cylinder, pressure builds and blows when you first accelerate, but this is contradicted by the times it blows when I just start the truck up.
I'll probably rip the valve cover of this weekend and re-thread the spark plug hole and put in a new gasket at the same time. See where it goes from there.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 6, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Dang pickup truck blows the #7 spark plug out of it's threads every two weeks or so. Also have a slow Coolant loss somewhere that I can't figure out. Original thought was a leaking head gasket leaking into the Cylinder that blows the plug, but I see no other evidence of a bad gasket (no rough running, plug looks pretty clean).
> Frustrating!!!


what colour ius the oil


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2008)

Haven't checked that yet, that's on the list of things to do. Hopefully it is clean as that repair could be costly. Hoping it is just a worn thread on the particular cylinder and the leak is coming from the water pump. I don't see any puddles of anti-freeze under the truck so I suspect it is being burned up somewhere.
Does not show any other issues when running though, Idles and accelerates fine, don't see any white smoke or excessive water at the exhaust so I don't thinks there is a major leak anywhere. Will have to borrow a compression tester and see if there is a loss of compression on that cylinder.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2008)

Was going to suggest a compression test; PB is right though, check the oil for emulsification, a sure sign of coolant ingress, as I'm sure you know. The plug blowing out on start-up could be caused by the position of the piston when the engine is shut down, especially if it doesn't happen every time. Let's hope it's only worn threads. But, check that coolant leak; have you tried adding 'Radweld' (don't know what it's called in the 'States) or a raw egg to the radiator? Nearly always works!
Terry.
PS, just remembered, on the V8 fitted to Land Rovers/Range Rovers (basically the original GM design), similar faults could occur after hard off-road use, like trialling, expeditions, competitions etc. Seem to recall it was something to do with the breather being blocked, and / or the oil filter, sometimes the oil pump also, being dirty/blocked. Just a thought!


----------



## Henk (Oct 7, 2008)

The staff at my work is busy to piss me off.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 7, 2008)

Lucky you have staff. We have a shortage so bad I was stuck in the office yesterday for 8 hours - no breaks, no lunch, couldn't even take a piss!! And they refuse to hire anybody!!! Wait until a dog bites a politicians kid and nobody can respond!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 8, 2008)

My band stopped.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 8, 2008)

the ****ing humidity today, made even worse by the fact that I was welding nearly all day today.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 8, 2008)

Tablesaw got angry and threw some wood back at me 

My thumb copt it 

blood made a bloody mess all over my work


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2008)

109, sounds like the mini-Corsair has already drawn first blood? Sorry to hear about the thumb.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2008)

Dealer wants a minimum of $250 to re-thread the digned up spark plug hole on my truck. Found a tool called a Back Tap that can rethread the plug hole and not leave any metal filings in the cylinder, cost $50, Will try that myself.
Have checked the oil and no coolant there thankfully. Have done some Googling of the problem and looks like others are having similar problems. Either the Head Gasket or Intake Manifold Gaskets are developing slow leaks when the engine is warm and the little coolant that leaks it burned off before it can reach the ground. Other people had issues with the waterpump gasket wearing out.
Dang truck is starting to cost me, can't afford a new one now either.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2008)

Know what you mean, Buck'. I replaced my old Range Rover with a Jeep Cherokee 4 litre Ltd. Special about three years ago (not a new one!), and it is at present having work done that is costing more than the vehicle is worth!
The emission laws here are tight, and it failed its M.o.T. (annual check) on a number of small things, plus emissions. Everyone thought it was this and that, did the work, still had the problem. It was the b****y cat!
Total bill, over £750 ($1350 US) down the drain for a car!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 8, 2008)

This might be a little easier , its a replacement thread it works well , I've used it on several applications
How to Repair Stripped Spark Plug Threads: Auto Clinic - Popular Mechanics


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, I know of Helicoils. Wanted to avoid them if possible. May pull the head off anyway so I'll just use a regular old tap the re-do the threads first. Hopefully that's all it needs. It feels like it's just slipping on the first few outer threads and then catches on the innner threads and tightens down.
The Back Tap looks to work pretty slick though. You put light grease on it to catch the metal and carbon particles, then slide it into the plug hole. Then you tighten it up, which expands the thread cutters into the existing thread. Turn the whole thing counter-clockwise and it cuts the new threads, or touches them up as the too is being turned out. Any shaving will come up with the tool rather than back into the cylinder.


----------



## Henk (Oct 8, 2008)

Why must it rain harder every time I must open the gate to go to work?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 8, 2008)

Driving my jeep with my brother when the temperature hit the red mark. Depending on how far I drove it while in the red, it's either a blown fan, or I killed the engine. That would really suck, I like my jeep.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 9, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> 109, sounds like the mini-Corsair has already drawn first blood? Sorry to hear about the thumb.



Yeah man its kicking the sh!t out of me 

about half an hour later I was drilling and the drill bit slipped .Finger next to my thumb copt that one 

I think my machines are getting angry at me cause they're being used past thier usual bed time


----------



## Stirling01 (Oct 9, 2008)

The postman just delivered the latest Spitifire Journal, autumn 2008 soaked with (rain)water. All pages sticking together. Very annoying. Have asked the Spitfire Society to send me a new one. Hopefully they do.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 10, 2008)

It's friday and the end of the holidays and I've got to study heaps this term and I've got to waste 6 hours a day at a very boring thing called school

Man How depressing!!!


----------



## Henk (Oct 11, 2008)

My friend phoning me and telling me something he should not have and it is driving me nuts now.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 11, 2008)

I had to buy an interim model for my interim models while I wait for my Dora to arrive.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got school in 14 hours 

This isn't fair


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 12, 2008)

I know that man.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Didnt win the auction on ebay over a book that I really want for my Mosquito Beaufighter build...!

So, if anyone has one or two of this book and is willing to part from it or one, for a decen't sum....118 quid on amazon.co.uk!!!!....and I'm NOT paying that!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry, Jan. I haven't got that one, and my other good references are loaned out at the moment. I've got some other bits and pieces, but it's probably stuff you've already seen. Have at look at the 'Mosquito Bomb Aimer...' thread under 'Aviation Photos wanted', by Stirling 01, there's a new book there that I've mentioned, which is aimed primarily at modellers. It might be useful.
Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Have done so Terry, mighty good thread mate!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> I know that man.



One good thing about it is ,No matter what you do theres no stopping it passing

Which it's taking it's time


----------



## Henk (Oct 12, 2008)

My friend got drunk and crashed his car that he bought himself earlier this year. He luckily did not get hurt.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2008)

DUI. Not good. Lucky he didn't kill someone.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

The effects of alcohol.....

I've got to back to school tommorrow...

I'm unhappy


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

What are people eating, smoking, sniffing OR injecting? Do they honestly think that someone is gonna be THAT STUPID and pay $423.57 for a book that's just 10 years old or something!? For f**k sake it's NOT a book that's hundreds of years old.....get a f**king grip people!

Amazon.com: Used and New: The De Havilland Mosquito (Modellers Datafile)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2008)

Just thought, Jan. Have you tried that site that Paul (Micdrow) got the details for? It maybe there for downloading, if you can figure out how to get past the first page! It's in Russian, not one of my strong points, but it seems to have loads of stuff, from the bits I've waded through.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Right this really pissed me off today

Brought some new headphones off of trademe on the 1st of this month.They turned up and typical even though branded as Samsung headphones ,they were crap and cracked within about 10min and then they were sounding different

So I emailed him saying can I return them.He replied saying I'm happy to give you a replacement ,but my brother who I brought them for decided to get a new phone so hence they'd be useless,so I asked for a refund this I waited a week for a reply and didn't get one so I gave him negative feedback on the trade

he then gave me negative feedback stating that in the email where he offered a replacement he also offered a refund this he didn't do and is lying

What it was is hes a f**king tosser and didn't want to give me a refund

The Good part is it was only $15 loss but that still pisses me off


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2008)

Worked under the truck for a while Saturday. Neck and shoulders are stiff as a board the last couple days which in turn has given me a massive headache. Also did not get to make my home-made wood cooked Pizza this weekend as I ran out of time due to wrenching on the Truck most of the day Saturday. Was too lazy too cook on Sunday.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2008)

Watching Barney Fag Sunday morning blaming everybody but himself for the Fannie Mae/Freddie Mac financial mess. I despise that Ahole.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2008)

That SOB should serve prison time IMO!!! Take the weasel Harry Reid with him.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2008)

Reid is another one. That guy is the penultimate weasel.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2008)

I meant no offense the the real Weasels in the world by comparing Mr. Reid to them
All that guy has to do to pi$$ me of is start opening his mouth as I know something foolish will be coming out shortly.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2008)

Wife springs on me as she is walking out the door, "oh by the way honey I forgot to tell you that I have a Bunko party this evening". Great. My day off and I get to spend it shopping for her "dish" she's taking, cooking it for her, running the kids to soccer and cooking dinner while she's partying.

Think that there is a role reversal here?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2008)

Our Aquarium sprung a leak today and all the water spilled out over our hardwood floors. Fortunatly we have insurance for such a thing and if the floor has to be replaced, it will be paid for.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Our Aquarium sprung a leak today and all the water spilled out over our hardwood floors. Fortunatly we have insurance for such a thing and if the floor has to be replaced, it will be paid for.




Hope you didn't lose any fish?

what annoyed me today hmmmm...I have to go to school in an hour


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2008)

This is what annoyed me yesterday, while working on the truck I had to pivot the passenger side mirror out of the way, as I was turning it the whole Mirror assembly snapped off and there is no way to fix it without replaceing the whole assembly!!! Duct Tape seems to be holding it for now.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> This is what annoyed me yesterday, while working on the truck I had to pivot the passenger side mirror out of the way, as I was turning it the whole Mirror assembly snapped off and there is no way to fix it without replaceing the whole assembly!!! Duct Tape seems to be holding it for now.




Thats what annoyed me the other day building my Corsair

all the cuts ,temporarily used duct tape as a plaster

Duct tape has so many uses!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2008)

Duct tape has fixed many a problem over the years. I make sure I have a roll in my backpack, truck, and first aid kit. Never know when you have to duct tape a body part back together.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2008)

That's given me an idea! When I next see the postman, I'm going to duct tape his lower orifice so that it will not let anything pass!
Reason?
I waited in all day today for a parcel delivery, which Ii knew had been despatched on THURSDAY by first class parcel post.
B****y thing didn't arrive!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

I know Terry 

If that's one thing I really do hate is waiting for things espicially models to arrive ,and when you expect it on a day and doesn't turn up,frustrates the hell out of ya!

annoys you even more when you pay for something then it takes ages for the person/company to send you what you brought


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 14, 2008)

yup, same thing happened to me a while back buying a heap of comics off ebay


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 14, 2008)

Found out my brother brought some charge off of the guy who I gave negative feedback to

Such an evil person he is


----------



## Henk (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like our summer season will be rainy again this year. For F sakes, now there will be no nice babes on the beaches for another year!

To put the Cherry on the cake my step brother stole for the second time at a local mini market near my work and his explanation was he he was in the mood for two cokes and two chocolate bars. He is 14 and I have tried my best to support him in doing good things. Kids these days.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 14, 2008)

I was called a racist yesterday and almost ended up in the hospital.

This ****** has 3 pitbulls who have been loose all week attacking people. Went after the local cops last Saturday night and I had to grab the dog before the police shot it. Well, yesterday - a holiday - the dogs are loose again and me and the police are at his house. He's very angry, starts with the officer and almost gets tossed in jail. He goes and gets his dog. 15 minutes later he's at the shelter wanting his dog from Saturday night. Well, we're closed and he can get the dog on Tuesday. He don't like that. Next thing I know I'm going toe to toe with a 7'9" 350 lb dude who wants his dog. No punches but very close. For about 10 minutes every name in the book is thrown at me and I'm telling him no-can-do. Finally left. But I was so ramped up and pissed I took a long walk to cool off. **$%%$#@^!!!!!

All I can say is, he can tell it to the judge!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sometimes I think it's too bad you can't put the pet owner to sleep rather than the other way around.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bl**dy sore back....can't cough, sneeze, laugh without...OUCH!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2008)

Waited in all day, for the second day running, and the postie still hasn't brought my expected parcel! He's a waste of b****y rations!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 14, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I was called a racist yesterday and almost ended up in the hospital.
> 
> This ****** has 3 pitbulls who have been loose all week attacking people. Went after the local cops last Saturday night and I had to grab the dog before the police shot it. Well, yesterday - a holiday - the dogs are loose again and me and the police are at his house. He's very angry, starts with the officer and almost gets tossed in jail. He goes and gets his dog. 15 minutes later he's at the shelter wanting his dog from Saturday night. Well, we're closed and he can get the dog on Tuesday. He don't like that. Next thing I know I'm going toe to toe with a 7'9" 350 lb dude who wants his dog. No punches but very close. For about 10 minutes every name in the book is thrown at me and I'm telling him no-can-do. Finally left. But I was so ramped up and pissed I took a long walk to cool off. **$%%$#@^!!!!!
> 
> All I can say is, he can tell it to the judge!



I got called a racist prick yesterday too

I was F**ked off ,I'm sick of people calling me racist

so what I dislike a culture for a number of different reasons to me thats fair enough for someone not to agree but for someone to not even understand where I'm coming from really is just asking for it


----------



## Henk (Oct 14, 2008)

I am so used to being called that I do not take it serous any more.

I must ask my dad to borrow his car once again, and I know this is not going to be easy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2008)

Life. Full stop!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sore foot, sore head, low on cash until Friday, and I'm out of beer!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Waited in all day, for the second day running, and the postie still hasn't brought my expected parcel! He's a waste of b****y rations!



Tell me about it, my 190 has somehow taken 2 months to arrive, and I still don't have it!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2008)

Two MONTHS!!?? I think someone's pinched it mate! Were did you order it from, Canada, Stateside or elsewhere? Might be quicker from the UK.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2008)

Njaco had the same problem but with a kid in my class and smaller then me...called me a racisist because we had a debate in class and he thought I just dont want Obama cause he is an African American.........All I said was that what happens if there is a Foreign affair and other countries aquire nuclear bombs.......he went to the principal and the principal said I wasn;t in trouble because the teacher would've stopped me if I had said anything racial so IT REALLY ANNOYED ME now he gives me a look all class.....ugh


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Two MONTHS!!?? I think someone's pinched it mate! Were did you order it from, Canada, Stateside or elsewhere? Might be quicker from the UK.



Well, I found out why it took so long. The woman at the store thought it was in stock 3 weeks ago at their supplier in Texas, but it was actually in stock at the supplier's supplier in JAPAN. So that explains things. If she doesn't get it in her shipment on Friday she's going to do her investigating. This specific store just doesn't have any luck. They switched from a bad supplier to this one, and this one's not much better. Last time it was PE parts for a Swordfish. We got them like 4 months later, so much too late to actually use them. Neither has been her fault, but I won't be ordering stuff in anymore. I'll certainly buy stuff that's in stock, but not specially order anything in. Ebay from now on!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2008)

You could always try one of the places I use. My local model shop, although quite good, is a bit restricted when it comes to kits etc that aren't from the 'main stream' manufacturers, and the really good shop is in Manchester, which is a pain to get to, even though it's only twenty miles away. So I've started using mainly Model Hobbies. Their web-site is illustrated with every product they do, and it shows the stock status. I don't know how UK prices would compare, in general, to Canada and the States, but it may be worth having a look for future reference. They ship worldwide, and their shipping rates are at cost. I normally get stuff the next day, unless a weekend gets in the way. This time, it was the Post Office who messed up.
Their web site is:- modelhobbies.co.uk


----------



## Henk (Oct 16, 2008)

Raining again, where the hell is my sunshine?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2008)

Same as last...!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 16, 2008)

Airframes said:


> You could always try one of the places I use. My local model shop, although quite good, is a bit restricted when it comes to kits etc that aren't from the 'main stream' manufacturers, and the really good shop is in Manchester, which is a pain to get to, even though it's only twenty miles away. So I've started using mainly Model Hobbies. Their web-site is illustrated with every product they do, and it shows the stock status. I don't know how UK prices would compare, in general, to Canada and the States, but it may be worth having a look for future reference. They ship worldwide, and their shipping rates are at cost. I normally get stuff the next day, unless a weekend gets in the way. This time, it was the Post Office who messed up.
> Their web site is:- modelhobbies.co.uk



I will take a look! Thanks!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, Catch, try Squadron.com. They are in Texas but everything you can order from them are in stock (you can't buy stuff that aren't listed as "in stock"). I often order from them and my orders generally arrive within two weeks.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 17, 2008)

trying to change the ****ing struts and springs in my car


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 17, 2008)

trying to work and we have another fire!!!! stupid wiring in our chillers!


----------



## Henk (Oct 17, 2008)

Our suppliers prices went up again due to the bad economy.


----------



## Erich (Oct 17, 2008)

taking systemic Cancer meds right now, actually of yesterday, that crap really burns the face and my internals are in a frenzy, but at least I can see

I hate this S***


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hang in there Erich.

My post seems too petty after yours, Erich. Wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Hang in there Erich.
> 
> My post seems too petty after yours, Erich. Wish there was something I could do to help.



ditto


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2008)

You have my deepest sympathy, Erich, I can understand what you are going through. Keep smiling, it does no harm, and I hope you get some relief soon.
Terry.


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2008)

thinking of you Erich


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2008)

rochie said:


> thinking of you Erich



Same. Get better


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 17, 2008)

I've got friends going through the same thing Eric, my prayers are with you.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 17, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Hang in there Erich.
> 
> My post seems too petty after yours, Erich. Wish there was something I could do to help.



Ditto here.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 17, 2008)

Good luck Erich!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2008)

Still waiting to get access to the site to buy AC/DC tickets. I tried it already 1s after the gone for sale


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2008)

Stopped waiting for the sales, I can do better things in that time. Tickets are alredy for sale on the internet for 200+ euro's, the vultures


----------



## Henk (Oct 18, 2008)

Erich said:


> taking systemic Cancer meds right now, actually of yesterday, that crap really burns the face and my internals are in a frenzy, but at least I can see
> 
> I hate this S***



You will get through it mate I know you will. All my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Did not get a good night of sleep and I must go work.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 18, 2008)

Best of Luck Erich

Today I saw a guy drunk with a what looked like his 3 year old daughter on his shoulders on the side of the road

anyone got a spare gun laying around?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2008)

Erich said:


> taking systemic Cancer meds right now, actually of yesterday, that crap really burns the face and my internals are in a frenzy, but at least I can see
> 
> I hate this S***





Matt308 said:


> Hang in there Erich.
> Wish there was something I could do to help.



Hope you're doin' Ok, Erich?


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 18, 2008)

My brother's 1/32 Bf 109 G-14 came in, a month after it was ordered, and mine STILL isn't in. And I forgot to put the poly cap in the engine of my Corsair that allows the propeller to spin, and the engine and cowling's already mounted on the fuselage, so can't put it in now. I did it on the first one I built, you'd think I'd remember to do it the third time around.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2008)

Early evening. Have to drive my oldest boy 2.5hrs south for a soccer game. Love to watch my oldest play, but will miss my youngest play his most capable nemesis in his soccer division here locally. Leave at 0800. Return about 1700. Ugh.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 19, 2008)

well....

Today me and my 2 mates went to try and start our new bush basher. So we are towing it along to try and roll start it, my mate in the ute and me and my other mate in the car. As we are getting towed along a corner, we tried a handbrake drift and the rope slid to the drivers side of the car with the car sliding to left it was going great for all of 1.5 seconds untill suddenly the car rolled onto my side. Since this has been modified the car had no doors or or roof but we did have a roll bar. Anyways we rolled onto my side and Im getting dragged by the car all the while I'm yelling ****ING STOP!!! to my mate in the ute. He finally stopped and I was out of there quick fast. So I know have a big graze on my leg and foot and arm which is really really hurting at the moment but its all good considering what happened. So thats now 2 crashes I have been in all of 6 months!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 19, 2008)

My Dora will be three more weeks AT LEAST. The timeline they give you is never accurate. Plus, with the dollar dropping and with plastic prices going up, my brother's Bf 190 was $75!!! We expected $60. I'm not looking forward to seeing the price of my Dora. I won't be building many 1/32s anymore.


----------



## Henk (Oct 19, 2008)

I am smoking way to much for my own good.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2008)

Drove 6hrs to-and-fro to watch my son play. While he personally had an awesome game they lost 2-0. That made for a long drive home.

Feel like @ss and just want to go to bed.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 19, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Drove 6hrs to-and-fro to watch my son play. While he personally had an awesome game they lost 2-0. That made for a long drive home.
> 
> Feel like @ss and just want to go to bed.



Damn, sorry to hear that. 

Good luck Erich.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2008)

No worries Vassili. All part of being a parent, I guess.  Goodnight all!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 19, 2008)

Ah, the red sox just lost the world series. Damn.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 19, 2008)

Lost my memory card for my phone

Dam micro sd cards! they're so bloody tiny

Lost all my music


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 20, 2008)

that sucks mate, I've lost one myself as well ages ago.


----------



## Henk (Oct 20, 2008)

We are back to the flippen cold weather, and we only had two days of sunshine.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Weekend is over!! Every muscle in my body aches from too much hiking and hill climbing over the weekend. Sleeping on a camp cot all weekend didn't help matters either.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2008)

The internet connection...!


----------



## Erich (Oct 20, 2008)

still on cancer meds this week, thanks guys for the encouragement the last days...........still feel like an old dried up turd laying the the yard - no energies


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2008)

Really feel better Erich!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 21, 2008)

Health issues are really rough, keep at it!


----------



## Henk (Oct 22, 2008)

Not having a good night of rest and being phoned up early today.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2008)

Father of my neighbour died of cancer last night. Makes me sad.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2008)

My condolences Marcel and Erich hope you beat it!


----------



## Erich (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm kicking this thing right in the Ass..............thanks guys-all of you

Marcel, my condolences to your neighbor, hopefully he fought it out as hard as he could .........

E ~


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 23, 2008)

Best of luck with it all Erich

I had to stay at school til like 4pm ish which I feel extremely stupid saying when I compare with what Erich has to put up with


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 23, 2008)

my condolences to you and your neighbour marcel, also erich get better soon!


----------



## Henk (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a nasty scar next to my right eye after I fell about 2m down from a rock at the beach, my tail bone got bruised and it is not fun sitting down. This year must end it is just bad luck.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 23, 2008)

Erich said:


> I'm kicking this thing right in the Ass..............thanks guys-all of you
> 
> Marcel, my condolences to your neighbor, hopefully he fought it out as hard as he could .........
> 
> E ~



Yes he did. He was a brave man and cheerful and optimistic to the last.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Seems that the heart valve that my dad had put in, is leaking and they might have to cut him up again... Still, the f*cking b*stards that pay while he's off sick, is trying to get him to go back to work, even though it's just 13 months before he's retiring....(extrem foul language)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2008)

Tell them to go take a flying **** Jan! Hope you're Dad is O.K. mate, he's got my prayers.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2008)

Can't get MF'in FC 2844 card that goes in a IBM AS/400 to work and it's starting to get me angry. Add that to the work policy not allowing me to drink on the job to help lower my anger level at this flippen card!!!

PS. Sorry to head about your Father, thoughts and prayers go out ot him, yourself and your family. Here's to a speedy recovery and happy retirement for him.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 24, 2008)

Best of luck with it Lucky

Bloody saw an add on the tv ,that was advertising for people to vote for the maori party "You speak we Listen" My F**king A** you B*sta*ds listen

What happened with the Wigram petition? you threw it out the window because you F**kwits only care about your F**king heritage and your bloody money

They're actually a different breed of human


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 24, 2008)

Last eveing was planning to watch hockey I sat down the TV goes black turns out that the satellite guys had tweaked there program hence mine , so i call sttaellite guys and they say oh because of our upgrade you must change your wiring , so I did now I've got a picture but no sound call I got my sound back after 24hrs it turns out there was a tiny little switch tucked up and away that had to be turned on . I swear the TV almost fell outside


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2008)

Now, now....temper, temper!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 24, 2008)

Erich and Jan, my prayers with you both.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Erich and Jan, my prayers with you both.



Ditto Guys.....

P!ssed that I missed meeting Andy (Wildcat) today by less than half an hour at our Model Expo! He had to leave and I couldn't get there sooner...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks fellas, very much appreciated! Hopefully, the MAN will work his wonders, like he did the last time...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 25, 2008)

Went to a mates house and totally forgot this auction I wanted to win was about to close

so missed out on a Dragon 1/72 Messerschmitt P1101 Nightfighter

really pissed me off


----------



## C2Aaircrew (Oct 26, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Dang pickup truck blows the #7 spark plug out of it's threads every two weeks or so. Also have a slow Coolant loss somewhere that I can't figure out. Original thought was a leaking head gasket leaking into the Cylinder that blows the plug, but I see no other evidence of a bad gasket (no rough running, plug looks pretty clean).
> Frustrating!!!



Let me guess-late 90's to 2005 Ford F series with either a 4.6L or 5.4L, correct? A very common problem on those engines, have performed multiple repairs. The thread in the head (look a pun) is too short. Five complete threads would have held the plug. You can use a stainless steel insert not a helicoil, it will back out, temporary fix at best. Probably best to have it done by a machine shop or a reputable shop with someone with a lot of experience in engine repairs. Ford also has a new head for it (out in 2003 I think) to fix this problem. I have seen it on other cylinders, but mostly on #7. So you may not be looking at cheap repair. 

As for the coolant leak, Ford had a lot of problems with the nylon composite intake manifolds on those engines. There was a class action law-suit over it and Ford revised the intake. It would leak at the front crossover passage. I also seem to remember something about at the right rear corner a coolant passage problem that allowed coolant to seep into the intake runner. Any white smoke out of the tailpipe? Slight fogging of the windshield? Sweet smell inside the cab? (possible heater core) What color is your transmission fluid or oil? If it is a milky color after running it, possible trans cooler or oil cooler in radiator is leaking. If it is the trans cooler, also check your transfer case (if 4 wheel drive) to ensure double lip seal between trans and transfer case is not leaking, filling transfer case. Your local shop with smog machine can use the sniffer for detecting exhaust gasses in the coolant or you can buy an engine block test kit, they run about $50. But back up your test with a sniffer test.

Hope this helps a bit, let me know if you have anymore questions.
Take care,
C2


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

I woke up 

So long 3 day weekend!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2008)

Telemarketer rang up before, I told him I was me and my cousin were robbing the joint and told him to hang up and let me be because my cousin needed help with the T.V


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone and everything....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 28, 2008)

No that feeling Lucky all to well

Well what annoyed me today is that it was a cracker of a day and its ending


----------



## Henk (Oct 28, 2008)

I am still sore after the sh*t I did last week and it is not making any of my days better.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2008)

Two sore feet today!!! Was bad enough when I was only having troubles with one foot, but now they are both actigin up.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 29, 2008)

I just feel like......


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 29, 2008)

being tailgated by a chick drinking her coffee, or whatever she drinks, while she drives and folding her damn clothes. I kid you not she was actually folding them while driving. I live in California, US and I thought I had seen it all but damn, that one even surprised me.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2008)

Massive headache this monring. Meds aren't helping either.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon Buck'.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 29, 2008)

went to the fridge to get Ice cream but it was all melted


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2008)

What, the fridge?!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 30, 2008)

You know Terry the place you put milk? all the cold stuff like cheese and what knot

What do you call it?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2008)

Broken.....by the sound of it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2008)

Forgot to take my meds this morning and I am feeling like major crapola.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 30, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Broken.....by the sound of it!




   

Put a smile on my face Wayne,Thanks


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 31, 2008)

had a **** of a day and I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Put a smile on my face Wayne,Thanks


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 1, 2008)

Both my cars are now broken. The slave cylinder has gone on the MX5; an easy fix but won't be able to get the parts until Tuesday. Also means I couldn't work tonight so have lost money, and if it doesn't get moved by 10am Monday I'll get a ticket. Also, I managed to spill a glass of milk all over my dinner and the floor. Should've stayed in bed!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 1, 2008)

Negative Creep said:


> Both my cars are now broken. The slave cylinder has gone on the MX5; an easy fix but won't be able to get the parts until Tuesday. Also means I couldn't work tonight so have lost money, and if it doesn't get moved by 10am Monday I'll get a ticket. Also, I managed to spill a glass of milk all over my dinner and the floor. Should've stayed in bed!



Sh#t, sorry to hear that, hope the bill's not too high Creep.


----------



## Henk (Nov 2, 2008)

It rained today and just made me feel worse than I already felt when I woke up this morning. Nope did not drink last night I just want to see someone again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2008)

Some guy and his girlfriend came into the Sauna this evening and smelled of cigarette smoke so bad that it stunk up the whole Sauna.

Do not take me wrong, I have nothing against smoking. But if you smoke so much that it stinks of aromatic sauna, you have issues.


----------



## Henk (Nov 2, 2008)

I smoke, but geez that is bad.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 3, 2008)

Damm graphics teacher apparently lost some of my work so looks like il be failing 5 credits all because of him

If he can't find it tonight I'm gonna lose it with him

I'm bloody sick of teachers making me fail


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 3, 2008)

Waas awoken in the middle of the night to throbbing foot pain. Achilles acted up during the night and kept me awake much of the morning. Hobbling around again on a bad ankle/Achilles. Pain is getting to the point of being unbearable, and just in time for my mini vacation at the end of the week.
Looks like I'll be shopping for that new Chainsaw after all (if the Doc wont\'t amputate, I will)!!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2008)

I can really sympathise Buck'. That sort of pain really does my head in, especially at night, when the lack of sleep drags you down and makes it all the worse.
Daniel, if your teacher has lost some of your work that counts towards marks, make an official complaint to the department or school head, via your folks if neccessary. That sort of thing should NOT happen, especially as it could jeopardize someones' future. Teachers hold a position of responsibility; if this person has lost work, then he/she is not, in my opinion, living up to that responsibility, and questions should be asked. What sort of attitude is that? 'Oh, I've lost Daniels' work, I'll just mark him down'! B******s!


----------



## Henk (Nov 3, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Waas awoken in the middle of the night to throbbing foot pain. Achilles acted up during the night and kept me awake much of the morning. Hobbling around again on a bad ankle/Achilles. Pain is getting to the point of being unbearable, and just in time for my mini vacation at the end of the week.
> Looks like I'll be shopping for that new Chainsaw after all (if the Doc wont\'t amputate, I will)!!!



I know How you feel mate. I get that about 2 times a week at least. I had reconstruction in my foot and I do not have some muscles in the foot due to deformity in the foot and I must walk to work about 5 days a week out of the 7 days of the week. It also drives me nuts and today was my day of getting my weekly dose of pain in my ankle.

Over slept for work. I hate mondays.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 3, 2008)

Airframes said:


> I can really sympathise Buck'. That sort of pain really does my head in, especially at night, when the lack of sleep drags you down and makes it all the worse.
> Daniel, if your teacher has lost some of your work that counts towards marks, make an official complaint to the department or school head, via your folks if neccessary. That sort of thing should NOT happen, especially as it could jeopardize someones' future. Teachers hold a position of responsibility; if this person has lost work, then he/she is not, in my opinion, living up to that responsibility, and questions should be asked. What sort of attitude is that? 'Oh, I've lost Daniels' work, I'll just mark him down'! B******s!




Thanks for your concern Terry

Today he didn't want to admit that he lost it he wanted to believe I lost it,which basically couldn't of happened because I keep my work at school.So I said to him how many credits am I going to fail because you lost my work he replied saying possibly none but theres now a bigger chance that I will

Was so angry ,


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 3, 2008)

That teacher of yours sounds like a d#ck, hope you get those credits.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 4, 2008)

agreed mate, he sounds like a real ****.

Today at work me and my workmate went to cut some steel on the guillotine, he let go of the of the plate on the bed, but I still had a hold of it and it slid and took big chunks of flesh out of fingers. Below are the pics of my fingers. (if pics are too graphic, mods please feel free to remove them)


----------



## Heinz (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn Jason, you alright mate?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 4, 2008)

Il say looks/sounds bloody painful!

thanks for the concern screaming and Vassili Zaitzev 

Hope its not to bad man ,how long will ya be off work?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 4, 2008)

yea, I'm right guys and Daniel, I won't be taking any time off work mate, as soon as this happened, I went and bandaged myself up and returned to work!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## rochie (Nov 4, 2008)

slave cylinder on my cars clutch is leaking gonna cost £240 to fix, may also need new gears because i had to drive home from work crash changing the gears


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ouch, fingers tend to bleed for a long time too. Hope they heal up well SE.

Off to the Doctor this AM for the bad Achilles. Next step, or at least what we discussed last was Cortisone shots in the ankle/Achilles. Hopefully that stops the problem as the next step is to go under the knife and I can't afford the time off, and have had my share of Surgeries in my liftime and don't want another.
Couldn't even stand in line long enought to vote this morning. Will have to go back later when the lines are shorter? If not I'll have to bring a folding chair and sit down as I wait.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2008)

Glad to hear your fingers are O.K., Eagle.
Buck', I really feel for you. I had some of those injections in one knee and a shoulder about a year ago, they worked quite well, and gave a lot of relief. Hopefully, they'll do the same for you. Good luck, Terry.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 4, 2008)

Best of luck with it Buck


----------



## MacArther (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama won the election, now I'm going to be annoyed for 4 years....


----------



## rochie (Nov 5, 2008)

car repairs ended up costing £340 for new slave cylinder and clutch plate now have no money for any new models.
heal quickly S.E and hope things get better for you Buck as well


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2008)

Ouch, Karl! That hurt I bet, I know it did when I got my Jeep back. Instead of about £200, including the M.o.T., it ended up just over £750 ! I'm still hurting and swearing, the car's only valued now at about £1,000 !
Still, once it's paid, it's paid, and we'll both have to hope nothing else needs sorting for awhile!!!


----------



## rochie (Nov 5, 2008)

fingers crossed terry


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 5, 2008)

Saw on some CNN that obama guy got in.....

Really does tell you alot about america


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 5, 2008)

Workplace does not allow drinking on the job and I could really use a shot right now. Bad week!!!! Cannot wait until it is over, thankfully I have this Friday and next Monday and Tuesday off to go relax in the woods for 5 days.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 5, 2008)

Enjoy Buck

you sound like you deserve it!

Went to school ,learn't nothing in physics which is really annoying considering I've only got 3 hours of it before my exam in 3 weeks


----------



## Henk (Nov 6, 2008)

Got the flu once again, and from my dad. I work today as well and can not afford to take a day off. 

Hope you feel better Buck.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the get well wishes, things are looking up. Am able to walk without much pain, thankfully the stretching and strengthening exercises I've been doing the last couple month lessens the time it take my Achilles to heal when I do bang it up again.
Hope your over the Flu soon Henk, I pretty much have to be dead before I miss a day at work too.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks for the kind words guys, they have healed up nicely now!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2008)

Both of my basketball teams lost today... way too many turnovers....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2008)

Falling asleep until 19.00hrs, and only THEN finding the forum was back!
Must keep better hours!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 16, 2008)

Terry 

I went to sleep at 4amish and woke up at 1 ish to the heat and dad's loud music

very very uncomfortable


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Daniel, nice to be back in touch! The heat I would love, but I'm not sure what it is, as this year's weather in the U.K. has been like autumn since last autumn! The loud music,....well, maybe I could put up with that if I had the heat!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 16, 2008)

Sure is Terry

Clouds are starting to give me shelter ,think it may even rain.....Praise the lord!

bit stupid really I complain about it being 30degress weh the guys over in Aussi have to put up with hotter temps

Still my internet is bugging the crap out of me,only just got over to the off topic section took about 5 minutes


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2008)

Having decided, as I was still up, to drive to an all night store at approximately 02.00hrs, just to get some milk, my Jeep decided, after about one and a half miles, to go on strike! The engine just stopped; no warning lights, no reason. I had to wait over an hour for the R.A.C. (A U.K. breakdown/rescue service) to arrive, having drained the battery trying to get the 4 litre engine to fire. As I was stuck on one of the darkest roads in the County, I couldn't see sweet fanny adams under the hood, but jiggled all the ignition leads, knowing it had to be an ignition problem. Sure enough, Mr. R.A.C. man confirmed a small fault at the coil end of the ignition chain, and got me going again. Eventually got the milk, and arrived home at approx 04.00hrs, ever so slightly p****d off!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Terry

Tonight I turned the tv on and there was a documentary on P-47's ,I'd missed half of it.Although it was quite inaccurate

then they started shooting up poor 109's 

spose they had to and wanted to but come on just give me like 2 and il be happy


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 17, 2008)

It's Monday again, I hate Mondays. Only a week and a half until a long Thanksgiving weekend though so things could be worse.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2008)

Um I had an economics exam today....meant to be there at 9:10....woke up at 9:02....live quite a way from school...was quite an uncomfortable morning


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 17, 2008)

Sh#t, that sucks 109. Did you make to take the exam?

Don't worry, that happened to me too. Was supposed to wake up early for a trip pertaining to my major, digital media. Woke up with 20 minutes to spare. Had to skip a shower, not a pleasant feeling.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2008)

makes you feel like crap don't it?

yeah I made it ,had no breakfast no shower and was out the door at 10 past

felt so sick when I got home.Did 3 of the 4 papers so hopefully il pass 2 of them


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 17, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> makes you feel like crap don't it?
> 
> yeah I made it ,had no breakfast no shower and was out the door at 10 past
> 
> felt so sick when I got home.Did 3 of the 4 papers so hopefully il pass 2 of them



Yeah, I try to set my alarm accordingly. Lord knows I'm a heavy sleeper, had a few close calls though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2008)

Getting out of bed...real stiff after last night's basketball game......

Hope you passed Daniel...my daughter finished her exams today,was happy with how she went....one more day at school next week and she is done for the year.


----------



## Henk (Nov 19, 2008)

A friend of mine is the manager at a video/dvd rental store where I use to work and he wants me to come back and work behind the counter and give up my manager post where I work now. He is insane I will never work for him, been there done that and still have the T-shirt.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Getting out of bed...real stiff after last night's basketball game......
> 
> Hope you passed Daniel...my daughter finished her exams today,was happy with how she went....one more day at school next week and she is done for the year.




Thanks Wayne.I hope I pass too,Best of luck to your daughter 

If she does exams half as good as you make models she'l pass with flying colours 

Had a real bad day.I had an english exam


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Just found out that my Archery shooting buddy, whom is the same age as me (43), had open heart surgery a little over a week ago. Sounds like he is doing well, but Doctor ordered him not to shoot a bow for at least 3 months. I'm sure that is bumming him out the most as he usually shoots a little every day.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad he's doing well, Bucky


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks, have not heard back from him on my last e-mail to him. Said he had another Doctor appointment this afternoon. Offered to give him a hand with anything he needed, accept for bringing him Beer Although, shouldn't beer thin the blood and make it pump through the Heart easier


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 21, 2008)

I went to the model store today. They still don't have my Dora in, which is fine because I've given up on it anyway. BUT, they had a !;32 Fw 190 A-6 AND a 1:32 Ki-61, both by Hasegawa, and I would've taken either in the Dora's place as well. I probably would've gone with the Hien, as it's one of those planes I've never really seriously thought of building but would be cool. Ah well, I was gonna build an F4U somewhere along the line anyway.


----------



## Henk (Nov 22, 2008)

It is raining again.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 22, 2008)

Reading about the poor guy who committed suicide on the net while others watched and thought it was funny


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 23, 2008)

yea I saw that news story too daniel.


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2008)

why do fruit packers put a little sticker on every piece of fruit in the box ?

it becomes a pain in the arse taking them off by the hundred.

then you miss one and some t**t complains because he had to remove it his self before he could eat an apple and it put him off


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean 

Had to do about 5 hours of study today ontop of that I've got the exam tommorrow and then followed by a physics(dreaded) the day after 

WTF is wrong with the people in wellington? my first 2 exams were the same ,one on one day then another the day after ...maybe a gap day between would help people achieve better results??? did nobody think of that???


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Good luck on those Daniel!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 23, 2008)

rochie said:


> why do fruit packers put a little sticker on every piece of fruit in the box ?
> 
> it becomes a pain in the arse taking them off by the hundred.
> 
> then you miss one and some t**t complains because he had to remove it his self before he could eat an apple and it put him off


Why take them off at all it indicates quality of the place they were grown
BTW they must be like limes if you get hundreds in a box most of ours are about 80


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2008)

we had a large conferance that wanted fresh fruit at each of their breaks so i did up about 20 large trays of mixed whole fruit over a couple of days so used a few boxes pb !
company core standereds say i must remove all stickers before serving whole fruit !
i still cant belive they pay people to come up with this s**t


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2008)

Karl, they're only 'suits' because they can't do a real job!


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Karl, they're only 'suits' because they can't do a real job!



well said my friend, well said


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2008)

NFL Officials! They really suck this year!

My 49ers were down on the 3 yard line against Dallas a few minutes ago and the QB threw the ball into the endzone for an incomplete. The Dallas Defender did 100% pass interfierence and the offiical did not throw a flag!

They even showed on the the Jumbotron thingie...

Fricken Pathetic!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 24, 2008)

Got a head cold just in time for Thanksgiving!!! Wait all year for one of my favorite meals and I may not be able to even taste it!!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 25, 2008)

wasted nearly 3 hours trying to fall asleep after being up for a day

I thought I'd just fall asleep real quick ...got pretty frustrating


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2008)

Finding out my star player in my U/14 team cant play in the finals for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## thewritingwriter89 (Nov 25, 2008)

I get to work 14 hrs at Sears on Friday. WAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 25, 2008)

Throbbing Achilles Tendon again today. Getting very tiresome, but it could be worse.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 26, 2008)

been welding all week, got the mad rayburn now .


----------



## MacArther (Nov 26, 2008)

Somethings not agreeing with my digestive track, and I'm paying the price heavily...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2008)

Have to go see the Vampire at the Doctors office today to have some blood drawn for some tests to make sure my Kidneys are not being affected by a new Medication I've been on.
I'm tired of seeing Doctors this year!!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2008)

I can sympathise with you Buck! I have to have blood tests once a month, for the same reason, and have seen various 'specialists' countless times this year. Still hasn't made things better!


----------



## Maestro (Nov 26, 2008)

Put too much varnish on my 1/48 Mosquito Mk. VI, screwing up the paint. Had to re-do all the paintjob/decals. So it's now a Coastal Command Mosquito configured as a Bomber Command unit.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 27, 2008)

Dad won't let me borrow one of the cars to go swimming

Totally wrecks my day's plans


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2008)

can't go swimming. Its 30 degrees outside!


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 27, 2008)

Airframes said:


> I can sympathise with you Buck! I have to have blood tests once a month, for the same reason, and have seen various 'specialists' countless times this year. Still hasn't made things better!




I hope you guys get it all figured out, and I'm in the same situation with a lot of things. I also have to go weekly for blood tests.

Also, the same guy has left himself logged in on my computer 3 times and my classmate's once. If you don't want somebody to delete things, log out! We always change their desktop to something horrible, and today I decided to put just over 7100 folders on his desktop.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 28, 2008)

maybe he will get the message now catch!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 29, 2008)

Telecom my internet provider raped itself last night

so couldn't access the net at all and now its going very slowly


----------



## Crunch (Nov 29, 2008)

What pissed me off? I'm still pissed off!

I had plans to go see my favourite band at the pub with a mate tonight. they start in 40 mins.. And he's just rang me and said he can't come because he doesn't have the cashish.

AS IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW THAT 6 HOURS AGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111eleventyone

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 29, 2008)

Pretty dam sure my memory card for my camera is stuffed

I've formatted it but the 600 photos on it just won't bugger off


----------



## Crunch (Nov 29, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Pretty dam sure my memory card for my camera is stuffed
> 
> I've formatted it but the 600 photos on it just won't bugger off



I've had that too, save them onto your computer, then whack it back into your camera and 'delete all'


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 29, 2008)

Crunch said:


> I've had that too, save them onto your computer, then whack it back into your camera and 'delete all'



Unfortunately that doesn't work ,I've put them on the computer twice now and then used "erase all" but then the camera still says I can only fit 98 more photos on it

I can still use it but it means I have to wait while 600 photos transfer onto the pc just for 98 new photos


bloody annoying


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2008)

Both my basketball teams lost their finals today.... 

one is eliminated the other a second chance, next week....


----------



## Henk (Nov 30, 2008)

My weekend was a disaster, Very little sleep, had to help with a bunch of sh*t and it does not even seem like it sank in.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 30, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Unfortunately that doesn't work ,I've put them on the computer twice now and then used "erase all" but then the camera still says I can only fit 98 more photos on it
> 
> I can still use it but it means I have to wait while 600 photos transfer onto the pc just for 98 new photos
> 
> ...



Does the camera have a "format card" function? It is the best idea to always use that function when you start a fresh batch of photos because it will identify any bad spots in the memory and mark them so it doesn't write data to it. Every time I use mine, then dump them to the computer, I slap them in the camera and format the card for next time. 

It will save you a LOT of grief later.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 1, 2008)

Had to go back Sunday from my break. Got stuck in a snowstorm in Vermont. Took me seven hours for a three and a half hour trip.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 1, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Does the camera have a "format card" function? It is the best idea to always use that function when you start a fresh batch of photos because it will identify any bad spots in the memory and mark them so it doesn't write data to it. Every time I use mine, then dump them to the computer, I slap them in the camera and format the card for next time.
> 
> It will save you a LOT of grief later.




unfortunately it doesn't ,its just got erase or erase all .Will see if I can format it on a different camera or on my pc 

Thanks for the help Mate!


----------



## rochie (Dec 1, 2008)

started christmas at work today from now on i'll be mainly cooking and carving turkey's untill the 25th !!!!
it gets boring after a few days


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2008)

Four day weekend came to an end. Spent all day Sunday tracking a deer through swamps, more swamps, and yet even more swamps. Never found it, but have the sore legs, back, arms, and a scratched eyeball from an errant tree twig to remind me of the experience.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2008)

Got up to find my Jeep frozen solid. Tried to start it, battery died. Result...couldn't get to the library to collect a book for research for Tony Hill!
Ever so slightly p****d off! Anyone want to buy a Jeep Cherokee?!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 2, 2008)

Tempting Terry

I'm keen to but a jeep 

Today I woke up real late


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2008)

With 2 of our best players missing we played our worst basketball game of the season last night and got flogged!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2008)

Offspring already more than a week over due. Wife has had contracions for 1.5 week now, but still no child coming out. It'll have 'till next wednesday if it wants to be born in house, otherwise it'll be "fetched" that day in Hoaspital.


----------



## rochie (Dec 4, 2008)

took me two hours for a twenty minute trip to work because of a bit of snow


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2008)

Was in the local post office to mail a package, today. A Jamician lady
in front of me with two children [maybe 5 and 8]. She allowed those two
kids to run all over the post office, under the isle ropes and just around and 
around for over 20 minutes. Other people were getting very up-set, and
I was about to boil. Why can't people control their children ??

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Offspring already more than a week over due. Wife has had contracions for 1.5 week now, but still no child coming out. It'll have 'till next wednesday if it wants to be born in house, otherwise it'll be "fetched" that day in Hospital.



Mon Ami... have you got any cobblestone streets in your town ? Drive her
up and down and up and down the cobblestone streets. That will hurry up
the labor.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope all goes well eventually, Marcel.
I agree with you there Charles, it is so annoying when that is allowed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2008)

With Terry, Marcel...hope all goes well mate!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 5, 2008)

Best of luck with it Marcel

NZ driving laws annoyed me today


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck Marcel, hope that youngster make and appearance soon.

Pesky cold that I have had refuses to die!!! Neck and shoulders have tightened up so much that it is giving me a massive headache as well. Looks liek I'll be hitting the bottle hard this weekend, bottle of Nyquil Cold Medicine that is!!!


----------



## rochie (Dec 5, 2008)

best wishes marcel to you and your lady


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll pass it along


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hope all is well with you, your wife and the baby, Marcel.

Annoyed me? Reading the car theft rate in my area. When are we going to put a stop to people stealing cars?! The proposed sentence for a person who steals three (3) cars is 12-17months.

You effing me? You have to steal three cars worth upwards of $100,000 before you go to jail. Are you effing kidding me?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2008)

By the way, I wanna build a model of Marcel's siggy.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 6, 2008)

What annoyed me ? I was looking for my next vacation destination... Somewhere in the US (I don't feel ready to cross the Atlantic again... for now). I realized that there is no direct flight going from Québec City's International Airport. (Ah ! "International", my @ss !)

Every flight going from the airport needs to stop either at Montréal or Toronto... No matter if you're going to Los Angeles or Washington D.C. ! Looks like I will be going somewhere on the east coast... In *bus* !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2008)

My U/14 basketball team lost their final in Overtime today....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 7, 2008)

I hit my thumb with a hammer ....yeah I know ...I'm clever

then I accidently just signed out of gmail


----------



## Heinz (Dec 8, 2008)

My 57 hour week at work that has just started


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2008)

Heinz said:


> My 57 hour week at work that has just started



That sucks Alex...but the pay should be ok.....


AND Rochie....I don't want to hear about it!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 8, 2008)

Hang in there Mate


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 9, 2008)

damn that sucks mate, think of the money!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2008)

Commiserations mate! Hope you get a nice break at Christmas.


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> That sucks Alex...but the pay should be ok.....
> 
> 
> AND Rochie....I don't want to hear about it!!



whatever do you mean wayne   

i'm in the same boat Heinz, mine started friday and i'll have done 38 hours when i finish tonight and i was off on sunday ! reckon i'm gonna top 65 hours this week and i'm even busier next week


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 9, 2008)

Heinz said:


> My 57 hour week at work that has just started



Never had a work week that long Heinz. Ah well, the pay should balance it out, hang it there.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, it could be worse as you could be unemployed;(

Started walking/running at the indoor track again yesterday, legs are unaccustomed to that surface. Have an all over body ache this morning. Last nights 2 hour walk mangaged to wear off all the skin on the back of my right foot again!!! Not too painfull, but it's a little wierd to be able to feel your pulse on the back of your foot againts my shoe.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 9, 2008)

True Buck. I've got a pretty good boss back at my work in Connecticut. He's a bit of a [email protected], but he let's me work on my breaks, so I can make some money.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Dec 10, 2008)

My CD drive just broke... for no apparent reason too!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 10, 2008)

Not having as much holidays as I thought I di and I cut my finger pretty badly at work today


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Not having as much holidays as I thought I di and I cut my finger pretty badly at work today



Thats no good in either case..Jason! hope the finger's ok....man.

Well, a tinge of sadness....not being able to ring my Dad yesterday for what would have been his 74th birthday....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2008)

Just found out a friends Wife has something called Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy (RSD) which is causing 27/7 leg pain. From what I've read about the disease it can lead to muscle attorphy and since she is a very active person it could put a damper on her outdoor activities.
She has seen the Doctor 2 time this week so far, with a third visit this Friday. Looks like surgery around Christmas;( 
Hope that it helps her.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope she pulls through Buck!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, me too. Don't think it's life threatening, but having a mother that dealt with chronic leg pain I know how deflating it can be.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2008)

Hope the treatment works, good luck from me.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 10, 2008)

With Terry

I tried getting a job and got turned down


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2008)

Fingers crossed Buck!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 12, 2008)

Reading a reply some moron fired back at me on youtube, too many idiots out there.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Reading a reply some moron fired back at me on youtube, too many idiots out there.




True that Mate ,try to not let it get to you

lesson learn't today:Angle grinder's without a safety gaurd on and me don't mix to nicely


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 12, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> True that Mate ,try to not let it get to you
> 
> lesson learn't today:Angle grinder's without a safety gaurd on and me don't mix to nicely



Don't worry, I'm going to drop the argument. He's one of those, "America is evil, torturous" idiot, and not matter what I say, he twists it into something in his favor.

Shoot, hope the grinder didn't hurt you too bad.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

Good on ya


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, I'm waiting for his reply to my comment, then I'm dropping it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2008)

No use in arguing with a Moron, hard to change someones mind when they are lacking in that department to begin with.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 12, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> No use in arguing with a Moron, hard to change someones mind when they are lacking in that department to begin with.



True Buck, I agree with that. I'm dropping the argument, I'm just waiting for his reply. It was kind of amusing. With the way he typed, filled with insults, curses, Caps-locked letters, and exclamation points, I can imagine him all Pi$$ offed in front of his monitor.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2008)

Forgot to take my medications this morning and I'm feeling the effects of it. Oops, nothing like feeling lightheaded at work all day.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 12, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Forgot to take my medications this morning and I'm feeling the effects of it. Oops, nothing like feeling lightheaded at work all day.



Not good, hope you don't get worse Buck!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the concern, feel much better after eating lunch.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 12, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Thanks for the concern, feel much better after eating lunch.



No problem.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

I woke up


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 13, 2008)

Then while working on my Corsair I was grinding and a spark somehow hit my eye

Dam annoying


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2008)

Hope you're ok Daniel....want to see that Corsair finished!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 13, 2008)

Hope the spark didn't hurt you too bad 109.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 13, 2008)

Unfortunately F**k yes it did

made my eyes water all night(so basically I had a crying competiton with my 8month old sister) ,was considering going to the hospital 

about 10mintues after it first happened I thought it had gone but at about 1am last night it was obvious it was still in there ,So I washed my eye out heaps and I didn't really know if it had gone or not ,becasue I'd just had it in there 7 odd hours and not notcied it.Hopefully it didn't just find a comfortable position to sit

happened 18hours ago and I'm no longer in any pain,I'm just a little worried its still there

Won't let it stop me though Il have more pics up tonight


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 13, 2008)

Daniel, were you wearing the correct safety gear mate?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 13, 2008)

ear muffs and that was about it

my own fault ,lesson learn't

even if your owning using a tool for 2seconds believe me its worth putting on the safety equipment


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad you're Ok Daniel....but maybe you should get it checked out?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts guys


I've had no problems all day,not even the slightest tingle ,I'm pretty sure it got washed out at about 1am ish this morning the irration was what was bugging me 

I'm now in a way glad its happened because the experience really has hit home


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 15, 2008)

EXPETIVE EXPLETIVE EXPLETIVE rain, snow, and wind storm overnight!!! Truck doors were frozen shot, had to twist on the key and pound on the door just to get it open!!! Then the EXPETIVE truck would not start!!!! 30 minutes tearing the throttly body air dam off and spraying starter fluid in the body. Ran rough for 10 minutes. 
Frozen my fingers and toes off. Then to top it off, went to pick up Coffee and a breakfast sandwich at the McDonalds drivethrough and the blankety blank window was frozen shut!!!
Finally made it to work 1.5 hours late!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 15, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> EXPETIVE EXPLETIVE EXPLETIVE rain, snow, and wind storm overnight!!! Truck doors were frozen shot, had to twist on the key and pound on the door just to get it open!!! Then the EXPETIVE truck would not start!!!! 30 minutes tearing the throttly body air dam off and spraying starter fluid in the body. Ran rough for 10 minutes.
> Frozen my fingers and toes off. Then to top it off, went to pick up Coffee and a breakfast sandwich at the McDonalds drivethrough and the blankety blank window was frozen shut!!!
> Finally made it to work 1.5 hours late!!!



Da#n, sounds like you had the winter storm I had Friday. Took my brothers Volvo S70 out the next day, took 30 minutes to get the ice off, and the bloody trunk was frozen stuck.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 15, 2008)

Probably not the same storm unless it went West instead of East.
109, always, I repeat alway wear eye protection while working with any type of grinder or power tools. I had an eye injury several years ago, was whipped in the eye by a small branch of a tree. Scratched my eye very deeply and it kept getting torn in my sleep, took over a year to fully heal. Even had to spend and entire 36 hour period in the dark once as the light hurt so bad I couldn't stand it.
Better safe than sorry. Hope it's out of there as I know how much eye pain can hurt.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 15, 2008)

Hope your eye is all better now Buck! Never really had a problem with tools, always took safety first. The only time I can think off was when I was ten, I stepped on a nail. I was screwing around with my brother, chasing him around our new garage. Wasn't paying attention, and stepped on the bloody thing sticking out from a discarded piece of wood.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 15, 2008)

My eye is fine now, other than needing reading glasses. Just trying to point out to our young friend, 109, how important eye safety is when working with power tools. Hard to shoot down those Zeke's and Zero's in his homebuild Corsair with only one eye.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 15, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> My eye is fine now, other than needing reading glasses. Just trying to point out to our young friend, 109, how important eye safety is when working with power tools. Hard to shoot down those Zeke's and Zero's in his homebuild Corsair with only one eye.



Too true. 

What annoyed me today: nothing really. I have the day off of classes, finals week.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad your alright Buck ,Yes eye safety is VERY important as proven by me

What annoyed me today: I have to stay home and take care of 2 of my sisters ,one 3 years the other 8months

Very annoying ,I'd panned to go to golf with a mate


----------



## Maestro (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, it wasn't today, but it annoyed me anyway...

There was a bunch of teens making their Xmast party at the place where I work. One of them (who was already mentally sick) decided to swallow 6 of her pills for depression and mix it with alcool.

Ouch... Do I need to tell you that the ambulance was called in pronto ? And who had the task to take her from the party to the "evac zone" ? The security officer, and it was... ME !

All went well until she saw the ambulance and the police car waiting for her. Damn... They had to be both of the cops and both of the paramedics to successfully attatch her to the stretcher.

Now, the fun part was that both cops were about 6 feet and 200lbs... as well as both paramedics. The girl was about 5 feet and 120lbs ! 

I was then told by one of her collegues that she was depressive with schizophreniac (spelling ?) tendencies.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 15, 2008)

Christ Maestro, that sucks!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 15, 2008)

With Vassili ,that must of sucked Maestro

btw Nice siggy Vassili!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 15, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> With Vassili ,that must of sucked Maestro
> 
> btw Nice siggy Vassili!



Thanks Roaming, I like it too. I think it's too big though, and I have no idea how to size it down, any tips?


----------



## Maestro (Dec 15, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> With Vassili ,that must of sucked Maestro
> 
> btw Nice siggy Vassili!



Thanks...

And 109 is right, that's a damn nice siggy, Vassili.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 15, 2008)

Maestro said:


> Thanks...
> 
> And 109 is right, that's a damn nice siggy, Vassili.



Thanks Maestro, found it browsing google images. 
Question, I think it's too big, and I don't know how to size it town, any ideas?


----------



## Maestro (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, if I was home I could do it for you... But I'm not.

I suppose you don't have a program like ACDSee, eh ? Resizing a picture in Window's Paint is next to impossible, so what I propose is you import that picture in a Microsoft's Word document, resize the picture and save the picture's properties (if I remember well, there is an option like that in Word 2003).

And if you don't have Microsoft's Word... Then I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the help Maestro, but I couldn't figure it out on Word. I tried converting to a JPG file, but no success. Oh well, thanks anyway.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 16, 2008)

What do you want to do Vassili?

crop or resize? drop me ya email via pm and il do it for ya


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 16, 2008)

Started Christmas shopping last night at the local mall. I hate shopping!! Was accousted by three of those retailers that set up thier sales booth in the middle of the walkways in the Malls. 
I usually stay way to the side of the walkways and not make eye contact as to avoid them, but this year the malls were pretty quiet and the sales-accousters were pretty aggresive. I liested to thier pitch and said not interested. 
New tactic is to just keep walking, even if they step in front of me like two of them did yesterday!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 16, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Started Christmas shopping last night at the local mall. I hate shopping!! Was accousted by three of those retailers that set up thier sales booth in the middle of the walkways in the Malls.
> I usually stay way to the side of the walkways and not make eye contact as to avoid them, but this year the malls were pretty quiet and the sales-accousters were pretty aggresive. I liested to thier pitch and said not interested.
> New tactic is to just keep walking, even if they step in front of me like two of them did yesterday!



Reminds me of Milan when I went to Italy after graduation, those guys were aggresive, getting right into face. I found that throwing you arm between you and they guy worked well.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 16, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> What do you want to do Vassili?
> 
> crop or resize? drop me ya email via pm and il do it for ya



Thanks, I sent a PM with my email to you Roaming, thanks again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2008)

Christmas and Hogmany....far too much work!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 16, 2008)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Reminds me of Milan when I went to Italy after graduation, those guys were aggresive, getting right into face. I found that throwing you arm between you and they guy worked well.



Yeah, give them a good stiffarm and knock them down They do seem to be more aggresive this year, I'm sure from the lack of shoppers at this particular mall and many people doing thier shopping via the Internet these days.
Gonna do battle with them again after work today.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 16, 2008)

Have fun Buck, stay strong, they can smell fear!

Funny story: in Milan, the dealers that approached me were a group of Africans, saying in English, "Free". I thought the bracelets they were giving out were free, until I realized they meant "Free Africa". A buddy of mine gave one of the dealers ten bucks American, p!ssing the guy off.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2008)

1 final to go and can't go home to see my brother or go skiing...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2008)

While performing a rather delicate re-soldering of a problem chip on a Customers Laptop board a tiny little capacitor next to it popped off and went shooting off somewhere. Can't find a similar sized cap on another board either. Almost impossible to see this thing unless it is under a Microscope too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2008)

reached our internet limit 3 days early, goddam speed has been cut to f*cking snails pace...driving me friggin' nuts.....


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here you go Zaitzev:







I had to redo the text because I had to take off quite a bit to get it to be within regulations. I tried to get it similar, but I have no idea what font that is so I couldn't get it exactly.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 18, 2008)

I know the feeling Wayne

Good job Catch!

Remembering we have a free trade agreement with china .Honestly WTF were those morons on crack thinking??


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2008)

Everything is taking forever to load.....frustrating the [email protected] outa me...  ....I want my broadband speed back!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2008)

It's Monday morning, I hate Mondays!!!
Spend a half hour in sub-zero temps on Sundsay trying to start the Truck!! Second time in less than a week that it would not start in the cold. Have added Alchohol to the fuel so it would not freeze up the fuel lines, but it still will not fire when cold!!!
Bought a new can of Starter Fluid (could not find a can of the "Start Ya Bastard" that some on the forum use). Wanted a stick of Dynamite in case it still wouldn't start, but the gal at the hardware store said they did not carry that


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2008)

Women....of the opposite sex...I'll never understand them!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Women....of the opposite sex...I'll never understand them!



As Norm Peterson on the TV show Cheers once said,

"Women, you can't live with them,,,,,, Pass the Beer nuts"


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2008)

Know how you feel, Buck. My pigging Jeep wouldn't start again, stupid, as yet unfound problem on the ignition connections! Maybe if I give it a good kicking again, then it'll fire up!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2008)

When it rains it pours is the saying I guess.
Felt a couple "pops" in the Achilles I've been having problems with for the last year and now am very sore once again and having a hard time walking, where's that hacksaw when you need it!!!
On top of that I was trying to finish up my Christmas shopping this evening. Went out to the parking lot and started the truck and heard the spark plug that like to blow out of it's threads blow out again. Had to happend in the dark on one of the coldest nights of the season so far.
This time there was just enough thread to keep it in the plug hole to get me home. Got it under the light and was able to pull the plug out with just my fingers. No threads left in the block at all. Going to miss work tomorrow and hope I can find someone that can fix it at a reasonable cost.
One thing after another these days, but compared to others I know I could be worse off and have larger problems.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 23, 2008)

Best of luck with it Buck

Took me 2 hours to get to sleep(last night/early this morning) only to wake up feeling worse

Felt sick all day


----------



## rochie (Dec 23, 2008)

had to get up early on my 1 day off this week


----------



## Henk (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a hang over after last night. I do not go out a lot these days and it was done properly last night.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2008)

F*cking Mossie kept buzzing me while I was trying to get to sleep last night kept me awake for 2 hours.....and I still didn't get the little [email protected]


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very little sleep last night, throbbing foot problems. Truck is dead in the driveway, Shop will not take it until next Monday for repairs. Minumum of $150 if it is a simple helicoil job, hate to think of the cost if the head needs to be pulled and it need further repair. 
Going to be stuck at home for the 4 day Holiday as I will not have a vehicle to drive. Too much snow and ice on the groud to ride a bike too. Foot power I guess.


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2008)

ya got snowshoes or Cross-skis Buck to fight the frozen crap ?

my Dad/Aunt fizzled out on coming up north for Christmas got scared of the so-called snow storms which are not hitting here but are staying to the north ...........can we say "pissed off" ? my Bro and family are stuck somewhere over the US of A in a jet from who knows where due to all the cancellations - crazy

heard there was over 50 canceled flights out of Chicago due to weather...........those poor buggers


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2008)

No snowshoes or ski's. Gonna make me a set of wooded snowshoes one of these days. 
Going to work on the Guitar building, maybe make a new set of Cedar arrows (I'm running low on arrows), and hike up the the fitness center up the street to keep me busy. I guess I could drill a hole in the ice on the ponds down the street and pretend I'm Ice Fishing, ain't no fish in the pond, but at least I'm not in the house


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2008)

Hope you get your truck sorted without too much expense Buck.
My Jeep's still dead, stupid ignition connection, and can't get a new one until Monday, maybe Tuesday! So that's two of us stuck without wheels!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 24, 2008)

Woke up at like 3(pm) whole body clock is in a mess ,Gonna be pretty tired tomorrow


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 25, 2008)

Well even though it is Christmas

I was opening a bottle of grape juice and well the plug thing ma jiggy blew off and hit me in the eye(yes I know I've got bad luck I think)bloody painful!!

Anyway don't worry chaps ,Whiskey's took care of me


----------



## rochie (Dec 25, 2008)

got a beaufighter and bf 109 airfix model giftset but i got decals for a bf 110 and a beaufighter in the box ?????????


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2008)

Maybe it's a Bf109 and a half?!!


----------



## rochie (Dec 25, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Maybe it's a Bf109 and a half?!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2008)

rochie said:


> got a beaufighter and bf 109 airfix model giftset but i got decals for a bf 110 and a beaufighter in the box ?????????



Sounds like its a kit from Airfux.


----------



## rochie (Dec 25, 2008)

nice one njaco  

driving to work at 2pm while everyone at home is sitting down to lunch and cracking open the beer and wine


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 25, 2008)

rochie said:


> nice one njaco
> 
> driving to work at 2pm while everyone at home is sitting down to lunch and cracking open the beer and wine



That sucks, sorry to hear that rochie.


----------



## rochie (Dec 25, 2008)

cheers Vassili i'v worked 21 out of the last 23 christmas's but but usually do 8am-4pm, this is the first time i've had to work christmas night


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 25, 2008)

rochie said:


> cheers Vassili i'v worked 21 out of the last 23 christmas's but but usually do 8am-4pm, this is the first time i've had to work christmas night



[email protected] Well, I'd never work on Christmas at my grocery store, just Christmas Eve.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2008)

Hope it went OK Karl. Just your luck you had to put up with Everton football team. Footballers? All a load of overpaid premadonnas; waste of rations!!


----------



## rochie (Dec 27, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Hope it went OK Karl. Just your luck you had to put up with Everton football team. Footballers? All a load of overpaid premadonnas; waste of rations!!



all was fine mate and i must say everton were probably the nicest team i've fed apart from my beloved tottenham of course, even tim cahill and he's a digger, just kidding all you aussie's out there


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bit of this and a bit of that....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2008)

Gained way too much weight back over the last year. Time to start the Diet and exercise plan, and stop drinking again. None of this after the New Years start date either, it starts TODAY!!! Have to loose 50#'s by spring, then it's serious conditioning training so I can climb some mountains without passing out this next fall.


----------



## rochie (Dec 29, 2008)

3rd gear on my car has gone kaput so for the 5th month in a row i'll be spending money on fixing my car


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2008)

Nah! Just use the other ones Karl, they're all in the same box!
Sounds like you're like me with cars, one bl***y problem after another!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just spoke to the Auto Repair shop, new plug hole is threaded and plug installed, now say alternator is not working!!! Not sure if he is B.S'ing me to get more cash out of me as it was working yesterday when I drove it in. Truck has got 200,000 on it and I've have to really crank on the started a few times this winter so it's possible it went out with no notice?


----------



## Maestro (Dec 29, 2008)

Let's see...

At 1:25 AM I started burning a CD before electricity went out at 1:30... And didn't went back on until 5:00 PM. Luckily it wasn't so cold outside... Only about -15C. But the temperature _inside_ the house dropped from 23C to 10C within 17 hours...

According to my sources, it was a major electricity pole in Northern Québec that collapsed... Taking out electricity from Québec City up to the Saguenay.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 30, 2008)

That sucks Maestro!

Today I could of done quite of bit of driving but luck was not on my side


----------



## Henk (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow I feel like sh*t. Went out with my friends and then had to go to a Birthday party of the one barman at the one bar and oh boy did we have a few. Lucky for me I do not do this a lot anymore.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2008)

Ice still not thick enough to skate


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 30, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Ice still not thick enough to skate



I have a different problem with the same thing.

There's supposed to be ice hockey today, but it's too damn cold to play.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2008)

Its cold enough to snow but there is no sign of it.

Plus hurt my Achilles tendon whilst skiing on the dry slope (new boots pressurising it)...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2008)

Reading these posts about skiing, and not being able to ski anymore! Grrr!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck with that pulled Achilles Gnomy, I injured mine almost a year ago and am still having problems with it.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, found out today that one of my co-workers got killed in a car accident, so I've been told, fell pretty sh!tty. Foch isn't feeling too good himself about it either.


----------



## rochie (Jan 1, 2009)

having to do breakfast at work 6 hours after doing a 15 hour shift


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not drinking last night (can't due to meds) and waking up with the biggest fake hangover ever, what the hell, if I'm gonna pay for it I want the fun!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Good luck with that pulled Achilles Gnomy, I injured mine almost a year ago and am still having problems with it.



It is not pulled Buck, it was just compressed by the ski boot. It is already much better.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Just to mention one thing.....feel a cold or something coming around the corner...feel like cr*p today!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 2, 2009)

What annoyed me today:

Some f##king genius clogged one of the toliets at work with paper towels, even when there was toliet paper to use. Toliet overflowed, and flooded into the hall, and guess who got to clean it up.


----------



## ratdog (Jan 2, 2009)

ooh man i feel bad for you vassilli either way my friend asked me to help move and he SAT ON THE COUCH WHILE I MOVED IT


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 3, 2009)

ratdog said:


> ooh man i feel bad for you vassilli either way my friend asked me to help move and he SAT ON THE COUCH WHILE I MOVED IT



Heh, your friend sounds like a [email protected], no offense. As for the toliet thing, this isn't the first time it's happened, and probably won't be the last. I'm just p!ssed the ahole didn't use the TP when it was hanging right next to the toliet.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2009)

You ought to put clear saran wrap across the bowl under the seat and see what happens. Lesson learned. 

I've had a head/chest cold since Weds, and today was the worst. I'm really geared up for this Group Build but today I don't feel like doin' nuthin'! uugghhh!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 3, 2009)

Speaking of the group build, I don't know what to do. I saw a 1/32 109 (G-10? It has the tall tail, so it would probably work), but I'm not sure I want to spend that much money.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah I hear ya mate ,how about a 1/48 one?

I was up til 6am and still struggled to get to sleep ....annoying!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bl**dy cold....sniff...sniff...


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 4, 2009)

My left ear is full of fluid and I can't hear out of it as well. It's really annoying, but I guess I've been through worse.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2009)

Temperature is higher than 0°C, so ice is melting. Means, I'm not going to skate for the next week  Where have the winters gone that we could do a 100km tour on ice-skates through the country?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, I had to go to a wake today, it was for a co-worker of mine. Pretty sad.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate...!  

My cold is getting worse....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2009)

back to work today.......


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 5, 2009)

Saw some ****head smash a bottle on the ground

I wanted to shoot the person ,Sadly a gun did not appear into my hands


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 5, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate...!
> 
> My cold is getting worse....



Thanks Lucky, that helps. The funeral was today, but decided not to go, I'm not good at funerals.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 5, 2009)

Massive, vision blurring headache today. Also got word of no pay raise this year.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2009)

That really sucks Buck.

Me? Vacation is over and it's back to work on Tues. That's gonna be tough on my constitution.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tell me about it....I've lost 7 close friends due illness, accidents and suicide. 

You and the family are in my thoughts.....

As for me, my cold just went through the roof.....and silly me went to work anyhoo! My boss told me to take the night off and stay in bed....can't really afford it....but. Teamspirit can't always win, can it?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 6, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Tell me about it....I've lost 7 close friends due illness, accidents and suicide.
> 
> You and the family are in my thoughts.....
> 
> As for me, my cold just went through the roof.....and silly me went to work anyhoo! My boss told me to take the night off and stay in bed....can't really afford it....but. Teamspirit can't always win, can it?



Thanks, you and your family are in my thoughts as well. She wasn't exactly a close friend, she was a friendly co-worker to talk to. I'm upset because she was twenty, only two years older then I am, that's no age to die. 

What annoyed me today: Went to walk the dog this morning, didn't notice the ice on the ground. Ended landing on my left shoulder, it's been sore all day.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 6, 2009)

That really does sound like a bad week Vassili ,Sorry to hear it

Neighboors wouldn't shut up today with there noise(does not deserve the title music)


----------



## Njaco (Jan 6, 2009)

> Massive, vision blurring headache today.....





> As for me, my cold just went through the roof.....and silly me went to work anyhoo!



Looks like I'm spreading the love around. 

Fricking cold is killing me! And then Sat night I got the first of my cluster headaches. Now pounding me about 3-4 times a night. And I can't use my oxygen because my nose is so stuffed up!!! I'm dying to continue on the 410 but I can't function!


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2009)

my car is broken again !
and to top it all i wont get it back untill next week so i wont be able to visit terry(airframes) as planned tomorow, very pi***d off right now


----------



## Geedee (Jan 6, 2009)

Pompous, bigotted, over ego'd, self righteous winkers (miss-print !) who inhabit a certain other aviation website that I belong to, expressing their 'I'm far too superior to you' replies to threads.

sorry, rant over !


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 6, 2009)

Lots of uni work due in next Friday. Not sure why I'm posting this when I should be reading..............argh! Plus I've got work in 2 hours


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 6, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> That really does sound like a bad week Vassili ,Sorry to hear it
> 
> Neighboors wouldn't shut up today with there noise(does not deserve the title music)



Thanks Roaming, well, the funeral was done yesterday; so she's been laid to rest. I just feel bad for her boyfriend, he works at the same place she did.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2009)

Staying off work tonight...even if I can't f*cking afford it.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 6, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Staying off work tonight...even if I can't f*cking afford it.



Thanks Lucky, hope her boyfriend pulls through. 

Get well soon Lucky, being sick sucks.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 7, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Pompous, bigotted, over ego'd, self righteous winkers (miss-print !) who inhabit a certain other aviation website that I belong to, expressing their 'I'm far too superior to you' replies to threads.
> 
> sorry, rant over !



Feel free to rant on ,we accept all kinds

Received an email last night from a pompous git about late payment for an auction I won(yup they're everywhere )


----------



## Henk (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought my car but now the last part of the payment were suppose to go through on the 31 Dec 08, but there were a snag and now I am screwed until I get someway to get that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

Took the last night off sick, couldn't f*cking sleep....all the bl**dy coughing has given me chestpains as well now....(unprintable foul language)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn, get well Lucky!

What annoyed me today: I dropped my jeep off yesterday at bolles, back in my hometown, for a transmission fluid leak. Got a call this morning, apparanetely the garage that fixed my radiator up in Vermont, before I came back home, screwed up, something about crossing the coolant and tranmisson lines. So now, I don't know what the damage is to my car, but I'm still P!ssed nonetheless.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

WTF mate!!? Something that they'd fix without any costs for you me think...!

...and thanks!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty p!ssed about the thing mysel, hope the damage isn't too bad. And no problem Lucky, being sick sucks, even if it can get you the day off.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm with you, Jan. Coughing so much my chest is killing me. And to top it off work called me about being on stand-by call tonight. Yeah right. The doctor said to go back on Thurs but I ain't feeling that good yet.

Hey, Lucky, how about we get a Group Cough going?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, Wojtek mentioned that he'd caught the bug as well and something about beer and that everything would be fine... I say that us three should get together for a Group Cold and sample some of that Polish beer of his while we're at it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2009)

Lord I hope I don't get that cold. Have not had one of those for a few years. Used to get them once in the fall and once in the Winter almost every year, would cough so hard my chest felt like it would explode and my throat would be so sore I thought someone had been sanding it from the inside with 60 grit sandpaper.
Worst one was after I had my shoulder pinned into place after an accident, middle of the summer, but I had a cold, had to let out a sneeze as I sat at a red light in the truck. Sneezed and it hurt my repaired shoulder so bad that I let out a loud F'inheimer afterwards. Guy in the car next to me just looked at me like I was insane. That flippen hurt though, but had to laugh afterwards.
Hope I didn't just jinx myself.

Get well all you sickies, cough on 3. One, Two, Three, HACK


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

Cough...cough....cough...sneeze...cough....spit...sneeze! Fingers crossed for you Bucky!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, my news aint as bad as some here, but I HAVE got the flippin' bug! Anytime I get anything like this, it effects the Arthritis, which just about floors me. Problem is, trying to sleep at night, the coughs and bunged-up head start the pain going, due to low resistance, and I can't sleep! Therefore, my sleep pattern is totally out of the window, my hands are too stiff to do any modelling or get on with finishing the picture that is overdue, and I can't get out, in the ice and very thin snow, to have a look at the stupid ignition lead that is causing problems on my b****y Jeep! B*****ks! Roll on summer!
BTW, I'll join the Coughing Club if Wojtek's beer is included !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

It better be old cough and sneeze!


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2009)

geezo guys you all need to drink some piping hot Glüwein

and I am dead serious, that will kill that crud in no time at all


----------



## rochie (Jan 8, 2009)

was quoted £900 for a new gear shaft to be fitted to my car but if i go for a reconditioned one it only £500 !!!!!!!


----------



## Henk (Jan 8, 2009)

SA at it's best. Two son of a bitches stole a machine in our shop today and the cops are so f*cking pathetic they came 2 hours afterwards and they could not even speak english properly. And they say that they do not steal, bullsh*t 3/4 of them are thief's and criminals.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Henk. Didn't you say you're store had security cameras? Can't they get a pic?

Lucky, looks as if you're spreading it to the south with Terry having the sniffles. I need to spread out west!  My nose is so raw I could sand the filler on my 410 with it!



> Get well all you sickies, cough on 3. One, Two, Three, HACK



COUGH!.....wheez...... _spit_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2009)

Started my walking/jogging routine again last this past week after nearly a two month layoff. Put in 33 laps at the walking track last night (just over 6 miles) and I've got an all over bady ache this morning. Also wore off the skin on the heal of my right foot, looks like new hiking shoes are in need of purchasing.
Advil better kick in soon.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm supposed to be writing an essay but made the mistake of selling my car yesterday, so now I keep looking for a new one. What I need is something dependable and run of the mill. But when I buy cars I can never, ever stick to that rule. So far I've thought about an old Alfa, a V12 Jaguar and a GMC pickup. Really sensible..........


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck with the car search. How about a nice Stainless Steel Delorian, they are pretty practical aren't they


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 8, 2009)

Luckily they are a bit out of my price range!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 8, 2009)

Having to clean up spilled pickles today at work, yuck!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 8, 2009)

slept outside the last 2 nights..Its been that dam hot! 30 degress+


----------



## Henk (Jan 9, 2009)

Njaco, the camera did not get anything usable, but the thing is that these f*ckers always steal from the working people while they do nothing. Luckily we have insurance.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 9, 2009)

Henk said:


> Njaco, the camera did not get anything usable, but the thing is that these f*ckers always steal from the working people while they do nothing. Luckily we have insurance.



I so know what you mean ,It happens here too on a regular basis .The justice system is pathetic


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 11, 2009)

Think I'm coming down with a cold.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2009)

I have wonderful news - my bank account has been frozen by an extortion company for a police fine I got in 2004. They are not legally obliged to send any notices, so now I owe the city around $480. Great!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2009)

Realization that I've gotten absolutely no work done on the Guitar I am building since before Christmas and it will be at least a week before I get anything else done on it.
Second, it's is about to get very cold this week. Tired of Winter already and it's only half over!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 12, 2009)

Pisis said:


> I have wonderful news - my bank account has been frozen by an extortion company for a police fine I got in 2004. They are not legally obliged to send any notices, so now I owe the city around $480. Great!!!



[email protected], that sucks!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 12, 2009)

Ice melting  no more skating


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Ice melting  no more skating



I'll bet you're a regular Sonja Henie on skates, Mon Ami !! Figure
eights, split S, Immelmann's, Luftberry's.... the whole bit !! 

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 12, 2009)

Woke up late ,then Time flying


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 13, 2009)

Current Temp is -14F, I hate cold weather. 
Truck would not fire this morning, 3 hours trying to get the M#$%^ F#%^* to start. Fuel line froze even though I had fresh gas and two bottles of fuel line anti-freeze in the tank!!! 
Could not find a decent sized cliff to drive the flippen truck over either!!!
Feet still have not gotten warm after standing outside all morning, and the temps are not expected to go up above 0 until the weekend.
Could someone tell me why I live in this stinking cold A$$ State?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm with you Bucky, it was -12C and too cold to paint my model yesterday.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, I'm thinking that instead of adding more alchohol to the fuel system I'm going to add more Alchohol to the vehicle operator (that's ME) instead!!! Now should I add Jameson Irish, or Wild Turkey Rare Breed to optimum performance?


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2009)

got any snow, time for some cc skiing or a good fast walk, try some studs on your bike tires, and get of the frickin house guys !!

09 is going to be suck year for us, my in-laws are making fool decisions with their checkbook have found out the last 3 days, they have an ill memory cannot even think or remember things over a 10 minute span and my poor father in law thinks he can take care of himself and mom, my beautiful wife has hives and is close to breaking down things are so screwed up right now. the in-laws last night just got taken for who knows how much from a friend of a friend on a kitchen knife purchase(s) so we have to now get the police involved and make the dreaded take the credit cards and checkbook away from them...........ah me what a discouraging weekend that will be coming up for my wife and her two bro's.....you can imagine what it has been like living like this for the past 2 stinking years and it is getting worse daily

yee - bloody - haw


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your in-law problems Erich, makes my truck problems insignificant by comparison. Good luck to you and your Wife, I'll keep you both in my prayers.

P.S. Bike is retired for the Winter, my poor body couldn't handle riding it to work in -14F temps with a -30 windchill. I'll do my winter exercises in this cold weather at the walking track and health club.


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2009)

that is stinking extreme Buck to be on a bike, appreciate the prayers too, like I said sooner or later we all go through some type of trial(s), things taken out of our hands whether we wish it or not. I'll be seeing my Dad this summer to get obvious plans all settled while he still has everything upstairs in a right way.

it's boring but get a bike rolling machine that way you can get a good sweaty work-out while still warm in the house and then play your fav metal band while doing so


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, I'll feel better after putting in my 4-6 miles at the track tonight, providing the truck starts in the parking lot after work


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Erich, I hope for the best for you. 

Sorry about the truck Buck, I myself had to get my jeep sent back in the shop, the starter engine crapped out on me. Spent over an hour waiting for it to get towed.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 13, 2009)

Truck finally started after using nearly a full can of starter fluid. Pulling off the throttly body hose and just spraying it in and trying to start would not work, finally have to prop open the butterfly in the throttle body and keep spraying in started fluid while cranking the engine. Shot some flames as well!!
I imagine there is something wring in the fuel system that it not getting enough pressure to push fuel up to the intake when it is extremely cold? Once it fires the first time witht he fluid it usually will stay running though.
Very frustrating to say the least. Don't think a heater on the engine will help either.
Hope you have better luck with your vehicle than I do, still looking for a couple sticks of dynomite to fix my truck permanantly


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 14, 2009)

Burnt my fingers pretty good yesterday at work and spent the day grinding a bevel in 20 mm plate with the 9 inch grinder in the heat and sun today.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2009)

Finally dragging myself out of bed this morning and the thermometer reading -20F. Truck would not start again, three hours later still wouldn't start. Started on fire once from spilled starter fluid.
Finally called my cousin to tow to the repair show, will not have it back until tomorrow at the earliest. Second time in less than a month that it has been in the shop.
Cousin did not charge me for the tow (He runs his own towing business), but I will pay him something, plus he let me borrow his Cadillac Eldorado until my truk is fixed so I am thankful to have a vehicle to drive.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your truck, Buck. I have a similar problem now and then with my Jeep Cherokee in cold weather (not as cold as yours!), I think the fuel pump gets lazy. The daft thing is, it's got the pre-start 'diagnostic' system on it which, in the 'States and Canada, includes a pre-heater, even on the petrol-engined one like mine. But no, not in the UK! B****y B****ks!
Erich, just seen your post re the In-Laws. I feel for you my friend; my family are still trying to fight the aftermath of my Dad's passing, December '07. The home help got everything, and we're sure she 'rigged' it when my Dad was vulnerable. Can't prove it though, which is a bind. I'll say a prayer for you, and hope all works out well.
Terry.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 16, 2009)

Repair shop called and told me the bill for repairs!!!! $900 big ones, ouch. Two bad Oxygen Sensors and a faulty Mass Airflow sensor. Told them to keep the truck overnight out in the cold air and make sure it starts this morning.
Bad part is now I have to return my cousins Cadillac that he loaned me, was kinda getting used to those heated seats in this cold weather.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 16, 2009)

Damn that sucks Bucky.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2009)

My prayers are with your family Erich. Maybe as a little bright side, I found out that Jan 1 the Gov. instituted a law that employers have to reimburse employees who ride bikes to work about $20 a month. Guess what I'm doing this summer?!

Good luck Buck, with those infernal machines.

My gripe:
Why do idiots own pets?
and why do some people have no common sense.
Typical phone call for me lately -
"Hi, my heighbor has a dog chained ourside with no shelter, food or water."
"How long has he been outside?"
"oh, about 97 years but with the cold temperatures I decided to call."

Only on holidays, weekends, extremme weather or life happening events in history does anybody decide that now the problem has to be solved. AArrrggghhh!!!! 11pm on Christmas Eve is when they want the dog that has been running for 9 weeks to finally be removed! Now I'm getting numerous calls about animals outside that were totally fine a few days ago and now with Siberian temps, now its a problem.

Oh and outside, feral cats that you have been feeding for years DO NOT FREEZE TO DEATH in this weather!!! If they did, you wouldn't have any cats to feed come St. Pats Day!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2009)

Realising I have managed to loose my credit card (left it at the last transaction which is f*cking stupid of me). Thankfully it hasn't been used and now it is cancelled and ordered a replacement.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 17, 2009)

ccheese said:


> I'll bet you're a regular Sonja Henie on skates, Mon Ami !! Figure
> eights, split S, Immelmann's, Luftberry's.... the whole bit !!
> 
> Charles



Nope, I'm from the north, so no sizzy skating for me. I can only skate straight and fast


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2009)

What is it with these f*cking movies with talking animal....like the latest Disney flick...cooome oooon the f*ck! 


Sorry....need my cold Guinness, haven't had one for more than 24 hours and I'm going cold turkey here....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 17, 2009)

Getting my results for level 2(year 12/six form)

NCEA is so FU*KING FU*KED up

I can't get a simple pass/fail 

I think I may have failed but its incorrect as they're not including credits I've got in 2007 so I'm pretty sure I've passed

I'm so confused


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 17, 2009)

NCEA? 

[email protected], sorry to hear that Roaming, hope you pass

This didn't annoy me as more so scare the crap outta me. I went skiing today with my dad and brother(Ferdiand Foch). I was coming down by myself to the ski lodge, when I noticed a family centered around one of their kids. He was on the ground, having his pulse checked by his father. I basically skiied like he!l back to lodge, trying to find ski patrol. Found one, told him what happened, and turns out a call was already in. Hope the kid was alright, because I did not hear anything else.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2009)

Having a few hours to myself and feeling like [email protected] the whole time....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that chaps....hope that all is ok!

Yahoo Mail is taking the p*ss!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nasty bout with the Stomach Flu the last two days. Struck out on the lake while I was Ice Fishing!!! Ice house turned into a Schmitt House!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2009)

Get well soon mate!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> NCEA?
> 
> [email protected], sorry to hear that Roaming, hope you pass



ya NCEA ,biggest load of sh!t known to mankind

If I do pass I'm still gona think its a load of crap ,just a piece of paper at the end of the day

 Still don't know If I've pass/failed


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn, that really sucks!

Is the NCEA the university you go to, or is it some beauercratic BS?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn Dan, hope you pass man!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

Cheers Cory

Nah Vassili its the education system in New Zealand ,It had real trouble when it first started (like a decade ago) But it is indeed BS

Thing is ,Its designed for girls(I'm not being sexist)Its true the older system was apparently designed to suit boys and this NCEA is evening things up 

worse yet ,I still don't know when I'm gonna find out

F****** BS


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn, sounds like BS. I've had a few problems with the school system, but my mom had more problems also. She is a teacher, and last year was the head of safegrad, designed for student to have a safe graduation. Besides me, Foch, and another student, almost none of my fellow classmates lent a hand. There were also problems from the parents, who criticzed and wanted stuff added for the event, but did jacksh!t to help. Fundraising was also a problem, as the head of the drama department decided to add some drama by being a b!tch!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 21, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Cheers Cory
> 
> Nah Vassili its the education system in New Zealand ,It had real trouble when it first started (like a decade ago) But it is indeed BS
> 
> Thing is ,Its designed for girls(I'm not being sexist)Its true the older system was apparently designed to suit boys and this NCEA is evening things up



It's about the same thing over here... And I think it is in every "civilized" country. Girls reformed school to interrest girls, while boys started to find school boring. Why do you think about 80% of kids who leave school are boys ? Why do 80% of University freshmen are in fact women ? Because the system was reformed by girls, for girls and you can't teach to both sexes the same way and still interrest all of the students... Because they don't learn the same way !

That's why I'm now in favor of having all-girls schools and all-boys schools. Teach to boys the way they can learn. And do the same with girls.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah that is a good idea

I went to an all boys school for the last 4 years

unfortunately the standards are the same at both girls and boys schools and NCEA still applys  

It would be dificult to get an even fairness between the standards but it could work and it would be ALOT better,To late for me


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 21, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Damn, sounds like BS. I've had a few problems with the school system, but my mom had more problems also. She is a teacher, and last year was the head of safegrad, designed for student to have a safe graduation. Besides me, Foch, and another student, almost none of my fellow classmates lent a hand. There were also problems from the parents, who criticzed and wanted stuff added for the event, but did jacksh!t to help. Fundraising was also a problem, as the head of the drama department decided to add some drama by being a b!tch!




That sucks,Last year at school would of been alot worse if it hadn't of been for me mum(she got me out of a couple detentions )


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2009)

An assclown at work has dismissed literally tens of thousands of dollars in work with a dismissive nonchalant attitude. Unfrigging believable. Can't wait until he wants my undivided attention again.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 21, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> That sucks,Last year at school would of been alot worse if it hadn't of been for me mum(she got me out of a couple detentions )



Yeah it did, glad it was over with, now my mom doesn't have to put up with that crap. I did flip out on a fellow student once. He was complaing on how, "I'm not going to safegrad because nobodby else is going." Being right next to him, I felt I had to respond. I told him that, " My mom busted her @ss for this," to which he said, "Oh, I know." I dropped it though, the kid was the biggest fuc#tard in my class. 

He was the same kid who got fired form Mcdonalds, who failed the CAPT test when 95% passed, who supposedly failed his driving test no more then a half of dozen times. He ended up going to safegrad anyway, then b!tched about not winning any prizes at the end. At that point, I really didn't give a flying f##k.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 21, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> An assclown at work has dismissed literally tens of thousands of dollars in work with a dismissive nonchalant attitude. Unfrigging believable. Can't wait until he wants my undivided attention again.



Christ, what a @ss. Where's your work?


----------



## Maestro (Jan 22, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> An assclown at work has dismissed literally tens of thousands of dollars in work with a dismissive nonchalant attitude. Unfrigging believable. Can't wait until he wants my undivided attention again.



Stupid question #46576 : Does that assclown still have his job ?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2009)

Weather is going into the deep freeze again today. Is currently +18F, supposed to drop to -15F over night tonight.
I felt the weather change coming by the way my legs and knee started aching yesterday afternoon. Funny how that works. Only 43 years old and I can already predict the weather by the aches and pains come on.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2009)

Went skiing today and the visibility was poor to say the least + there was no contrast. Managed to slightly twist my knee (its fine) as I failed to see the bump/jump thing.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 23, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Went skiing today and the visibility was poor to say the least + there was no contrast. Managed to slightly twist my knee (its fine) as I failed to see the bump/jump thing.



Good your knee is fine. It would suck for you to be out skiing when the season is only half done.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 24, 2009)

Lucky you mate! remember my first time skiing...

I swear I was going a million miles an hour couldn't slow down so I on purpose fell over...(yes I know clever) seemed to do the trick even if one of my ski's was nowhere in sight


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, I was more worried about the RAF physical I have on Wednesday though. I knew it wasn't bad - it just hurt when the ski stuck in the snow. It was in full view of the lift though which was kind of embarrassing...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 24, 2009)

Best of luck with it Mate! let us know how ya do!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 24, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah, I was more worried about the RAF physical I have on Wednesday though. I knew it wasn't bad - it just hurt when the ski stuck in the snow. It was in full view of the lift though which was kind of embarrassing...



Good luck Gnomey!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2009)

another friggin' day of headaches. These things are killing me! I can't get nothing done and my whole head feels like one, big bruise. Thank God, the Group Build is until May.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2009)

Jeez......Chris, hope you can shake it off soon man....


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn Njaco, get better!

Too much Red Bull! Didn't fall asleep till 1:30.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2009)

friggin' internet is driving me nuts at the moment.....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2009)

My shoulder. Has been aching for weeks. Today I went to the therapist, now it hurts even more


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the shoulder Marcel. Do you do any exercises to help strenthen it? I've busted up both shoulders in different accidents and still have problems, Found that doing to weight training really helps. I've been avoiding the weights lately and really notice the difference.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2009)

You gotta be kidding me, coming down with another illness!!! Neck hurts, legs,shoulders, and lower back ache and are stiff. Head is foggy, and stomach is upset. Having a hard time keeping awake as well. Gonna have to poke myself with a shark stick to see if I'm alive, maybe it's rigormortis setting in?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn, hope it passes soon Buck, that's all I can say!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, I'm thinking of heading home from work early and taking a long nap. Getting the chills and shakes now. I'd think it was Malaria if it weren't -5F outside right now...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, hope it's nothing too serious. I'm getting sick too, getting a sorethroat and stuffy nose. I always get a cold this time of year.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 27, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Sorry to hear about the shoulder Marcel. Do you do any exercises to help strenthen it? I've busted up both shoulders in different accidents and still have problems, Found that doing to weight training really helps. I've been avoiding the weights lately and really notice the difference.



Yep, doing weights allright. But it hurts like hell, especially after the exercise. Didn't sleep very well last night because of the pain. During the day it became better though and at the moment I hardly feel it. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2009)

The way everybody is getting sick, maybe the forum is spreading it!!! Get better Buck!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, there's a lot of people feeling rough! Hope you all get better soon.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 28, 2009)

Get well guys!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 28, 2009)

Had a terrible day at work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2009)

Get well ALL you Guys.....I'm wearing gloves just in case!?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2009)

Aw man....what an uncomfortable night for sleeping average of 35-36C, heading to work at 6.15 it was just over 36C.......another stinker forecast for today 44C....


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 28, 2009)

And you're complaining!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 28, 2009)

What annoyed me today....every bl**dy thing.

I'm going to get a 'Spitfire' (A rather nice Ale from Sheppard Neame) and I'm gonna sit down and go through some posts here to cheer up !

If you've had a day like mine.... follow this link to the advertising re the Spitfire Ale...
Spitfire Premium Kentish Ale: Desktop Wallpaper


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 28, 2009)

My buddy bought me a prairie fire, I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing haha.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2009)

You have that and I'll have this one....should help me get some sleep!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2009)

Having to take a day and a half of vacation time for illness. I usually come to work sick or not so have to be feeling like warmed over death to use precious vacation time for sick days! Finally kicking whatever it was that was ailing me, but can still feel some joint and muscle soreness, but nowhere near what it was Tuesday night and much of Wednesday. On the plus side I got plenty of rest.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 29, 2009)

My f**king sh*t 100kbps connection

Driving me insane


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, that's an AWFUL speed.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 30, 2009)

(Cursing NZ broadband)

Realising something

About 6months ago I traded a 1/32 Revell Beaufighter for both a 1/72 revell Hawker Hunter and 1/72 Tamiya Ju-88C-6

At the time I didn't really want the Bristol because I was Strickly a 1/72 guy but well now even though it was an extremely good trade I'm sorta wishing I had the Beau


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2009)

Today is my last day as an employee of Hall Mazda, in Va. Beach. I've been
here almost four years and have made many friends. However, due to the economy, me and 13 other Warranty Administrators are being laid off. The
five W/A's they are keeping will be doing warranty for 22 franchises. It will
be hard to walk away ay 5:00 PM.

Charles


----------



## rochie (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm gutted for you Charles and hope things work out for you


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that news Charles. Good luck to you.


----------



## fly boy (Jan 30, 2009)

knowing that some idiot tossed his six year old off the biggest bridge i have seen


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 30, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Today is my last day as an employee of Hall Mazda, in Va. Beach. I've been
> here almost four years and have made many friends. However, due to the economy, me and 13 other Warranty Administrators are being laid off. The
> five W/A's they are keeping will be doing warranty for 22 franchises. It will
> be hard to walk away ay 5:00 PM.
> ...



 Sorry to hear that Charles, best of luck to you!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 30, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Today is my last day as an employee of Hall Mazda, in Va. Beach. I've been
> here almost four years and have made many friends. However, due to the economy, me and 13 other Warranty Administrators are being laid off. The
> five W/A's they are keeping will be doing warranty for 22 franchises. It will
> be hard to walk away ay 5:00 PM.
> ...



Sorry to hear that Charles, best of luck.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 30, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Today is my last day as an employee of Hall Mazda, in Va. Beach. I've been
> here almost four years and have made many friends. However, due to the economy, me and 13 other Warranty Administrators are being laid off. The
> five W/A's they are keeping will be doing warranty for 22 franchises. It will
> be hard to walk away ay 5:00 PM.
> ...



Sorry to hear that Charles. Know the feeling. But know this my friend.....
worse things can happen. As long as you and Edna Mae are healthy and happy, no worries. 

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Today is my last day as an employee of Hall Mazda, in Va. Beach. I've been
> here almost four years and have made many friends. However, due to the economy, me and 13 other Warranty Administrators are being laid off. The
> five W/A's they are keeping will be doing warranty for 22 franchises. It will
> be hard to walk away ay 5:00 PM.
> ...



Well, another door opens next week Charles...Best of Luck to you my Friend!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep, I'm with the guys Charles. I hope things work out well, as I know what it feels like. Best of luck.
Terry.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your situation Charles, the best of luck to you.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 1, 2009)

I somehow spent $50 at the club last night!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 3, 2009)

Re-injured my Achilles Tendon at the track last night. Trobbed through the night. Burns and achels this morning. Hobbling around the workplace today as well. I'm about ready to sharpen up the chainsaw again and take that foot off just above the ankle and solve the problem once and for all!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep, sounds like it has to go Buck! fire it up man..... 

...seriously take care mate and look after yourself!

..and me....bent my little pinky backwards playing basketball last night, SOB is rather tender and swollen.....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2009)

Having to write my dissertation - which isn't going brilliantly. Done 3500 words, another 16500 to go (give or take). At least I have until May to finish it...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, Achilles is already feeling better thankfully, but I managed to spill scalding hot water on the tip of my finger this morning. Same finger I split open over the weekend. No bandage on it fromt he split so it burned like heck. Can still feel it throbbing.
Makes me wonder what's next in the pain/that was a stupid thing to do department?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope your luck isn't contageous Buck?

Strewth you're having a bad trot....


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't pick a scheme for my Corsair! I was originally going to do a VMF-214 bird, or Lonesome Polecat from VF-17, then I was going to convert it to a birdcage, and now I'm thinking FAA! Choices, choices. It just annoys me how I can never stick to one thing.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 5, 2009)

I've got one hell of a sore throat, they're so damn annoying.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 6, 2009)

What annoyed me today was that I had to wake up and go to work


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2009)

spending the afternoon out and about in the car on a stinking hot day!


----------



## MacArther (Feb 6, 2009)

Caught the flu going around campus, and now I have vertigo everytime I stand up or walk, or sit for any amount of time. Basically, it feels bad when I'm doing anything besides laying down.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 6, 2009)

MacArther said:


> Caught the flu going around campus, and now I have vertigo everytime I stand up or walk, or sit for any amount of time. Basically, it feels bad when I'm doing anything besides laying down.



How's big your campus? Mine's not that big, about 1,000 or so live on campus, but half of them are sick.


----------



## MacArther (Feb 6, 2009)

Something like 400~ students. Its a small college, in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 6, 2009)

Same thing for me, small college. In fact, maybe the 1000 students might be a overestimation.


----------



## MacArther (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, Landmark College, Vermont is nice for accommodations, not so good with things to do away from campus. What annoyed me now? I had to miss my classes for the day, and *still* make up the work....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 6, 2009)

Huh, you're in Vermont, I'm in the same state. What annoyed me today, still have a sore throat.


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 7, 2009)

What annoyed me today? Went to see Chiodos tonight in Birmingham, the tickets clearly had DOORS 6PM printed on them, So me and three friends turned up at the venue 6.15, got in the queue... and waited for an hour to get in because doors were actually at 7PM. It was just above freezing, we were all very cold and very p*ssed off by the time we got in. The show was brilliant though, it more than made up for the wait!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2009)

internet was playing up last night and couldn't get on the forum..


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 9, 2009)

F**king brother doing something with the photos I took at Wigram's last airshow...Now I have to wait til he gets home from work til I can upload them


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 10, 2009)

Last night I left my laundry basket in the laundry room while washing some jeans. I come back to find it gone. I sure as hell didn't misplace it, so somebody took it. It' a cheap five dollar thing, but I'm pissed nonetheless.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 11, 2009)

Got smacked in the mouth accidentally with a bit of 50x20mm flat bar at work today.


----------



## rochie (Feb 11, 2009)

i think my fu****g car is broke again this time i think the turbo has gone, i still havent paid all of the bill for last months gear box change.

i am so p****d off at the minute


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2009)

Sh!t Karl, sorry to hear it mate....bit of modelling to relax....maybe?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds like you outta smack someone over the head Jason?

Sorry to hear it Karl

Today some F**kwit stole an auction off me


----------



## rochie (Feb 11, 2009)

cheers guys and you got it wayne going to start the decals on my K-4 for the group build


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2009)

Feet and Achilles are acting up again this week. Have put in 11 miles at the indoor walking/running track so far this week and the track is killing my feet. Can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can start walking the trails in the woods again, much less wear and tear on the body.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 11, 2009)

not really pissed off, but my roomate and two of his friends were getting wasted in our room, drinking malt liquor, vodka and [email protected]@@, and one of the guys looked like he was playing with himself. Don't really mind it, but it gets kind of irritating after a while, if anyone catches my drift.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 11, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> not really pissed off, but my roomate and two of his friends were getting wasted in our room, drinking malt liquor, vodka and [email protected]@@, and one of the guys looked like he was playing with himself. Don't really mind it, but it gets kind of irritating after a while, if anyone catches my drift.



In the room?! you roomie and his buddies wasted?!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah, pretty sure. Dan was wobbling a little bit, Chris had bloodshot eyes (looked like it anyway), and Taylor had his hand down his pants.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 12, 2009)

Ughh, christ. That sucks, sorry to hear that, hope nobody threw up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2009)

.....my mum had a bunch of tests done last week......the results are in...and the news ain't good


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 13, 2009)

Sadden to hear it mate. All the best


----------



## rochie (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry to hear that Wayne, my best wishes to your mum


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 13, 2009)

****, sorry to hear that Wayne, best of luck.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pretty much everything!!!
Sorry to hear about your Mother Wayne, hope thinks work out for her.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Wayne, best wished to you Mom!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Wayne. Best of wishes and luck to you and your mum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys, appreciate your thoughts and wishes.....further tests sometime this week, then we will know what the future holds....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2009)

Weekend was over too soon, just getting into the groove of doing my own thing and it's time to come back to work already. At least I'm in a better mood than when I left last Friday. I was ready to tear anyone that even looked at me crosseyed last Friday, and I really hate being in that type of mood.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 16, 2009)

I somehow "frost" in front of a girl...

I recently noticed a nice blond girl working at a hotel near the place I work. Today was my last work day for this week and I had something to deliver there and the blonde was there. I walked up to her, gave her the pakage and... frost. I wanted to say something like : "Hey, you keep looking better every day." And then ask her out for a date in a subtile way... But I blocked like a friggin school boy.

Hah ! I'll be 25 next June, so I've been dating girls for about 10 years now, and it is the first time it ever happened to me. The worst part is that the girl in question was a former classmate from high school !

Hah ! Way to go, dumbass ! (The dumbass being myself, of course.)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't worry Maestro, happens to all of us. Be glad it was a pretty girl, and not a fugly one.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 17, 2009)

Maestro said:


> "Hey, you keep looking better every day." And then ask her out for a date in a subtile way...



Just wondering how you ask a girl out in a subtle way after you just said you keep looking better every day
Happens to the best of us, live and learn from the experience and try, try again.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 17, 2009)

Chrome bull bars


----------



## Maestro (Feb 17, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Just wondering how you ask a girl out in a subtle way after you just said you keep looking better every day



That's a damned good question... 

Okay, may be it wouldn't have been subtile at all... But sometimes you got to play it risky, right ?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 18, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Chrome bull bars



What happened there mate?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 18, 2009)

Screaming Eagle said:


> What happened there mate?



Nothing mate ,they just annoy me


----------



## Marcel (Feb 19, 2009)

A kindergarten (2-4 year old) near my house got death threats. My oldest son went there until very recently and my youngest will go there in a few years. One of the employees found a note on her desk. Even if it's a joke, what kind person would do such things?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 19, 2009)

A sick individual Marcel, hope it's just a threat, and nothing else will come of it.


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 20, 2009)

Someone very dodgy walking past then telling me how much he likes my Golf GTi. He then started hanging around my front door and when I asked if he was ok he came out with some story about being in earlier on doing plastering. I asked him who sent him but he couldn't tell me so I politely told him he had the wrong house.

Something about him was very shifty indeed so I've warned all my housemates. Now I keep checking on my car as I'm worried he was scoping out the place (not that he'll be able to steal the Golf - won't even start at the moment!)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 20, 2009)

Keep an eye Creep, and if you catch him trying to steal your car, whack him with a bat for me.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 20, 2009)

And one for me too! Sounds like a sick f**k Marcel


----------



## MacArther (Feb 21, 2009)

I was annoyed by the fact that I coughed so hard today, I had a migraine for about an hour and a half.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I may have lost my good modelling knife


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 22, 2009)

I discovered I HATE HATE HATE whiskey.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 22, 2009)

You just need to drink more mate


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Still recovering from a weekend spent on a frozen lake doing some Ice fishing. The combination of slipping on ice and going out in and out of the cold and wind for two days took it's toll on my body this weekend. Thankfully I did not drink while out there otherwise I'd be in even worse shape. Caught some fish though, so that made up for the suffering I'm encountering now.


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 23, 2009)

Went to a car club meet yesterday which you'd think would be great. Indeed it was at first, we enjoyed a spirited drive in the country even though I didn't have the fastest car there (mk.2 Golf Gti) it was still a good laugh.

That was until I ended up with a certain person behind me in a TVR. He would race up so he was almost touching my bumper, drop off then repeat. This was on a narrow country road I'd never driven and the weather was not great either so he was basically trying to bully me out the way. He then pushed past on a narrow stretch of road, I thought he was going to hit me so moved left and BANG. I hit something hard as it bent the alloy and the car now pulls badly to one side.

It doesn't end there though, I was stranded on my own in the middle of nowhere with a flat tyre. So I went to change it but thanks to the poor handbrake and rough ground my car then slipped off the jack damaging the front bumper. I finally managed to flag a couple of people down to help me get the car in the air again and limped 100 miles home.

Still not the end of things. As you can imagine I was rather annoyed so posted on the club about what happened and in a few hours all hell broke loose and it reached 36 pages! Basically, the TVR owner came on, claimed to be a Policeman and started making very public threats. Apparently I better watch out as he knows me and the car and I had better get used to being pulled over! This person had already shot himself in the foot by talking of driving at over 100 on said road and having a video of him doing doughnuts in a car park. I made it clear that if he carried out his threats I would be reporting him directly to the local Chief Constable

So I've now managed to have my car broken and made enemies with a copper all in the space of an afternoon! Car is in the garage at the moment as I await news of just how bad the damage is.............


----------



## rochie (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry to hear it mate, i doubt the tosser was a policeman as he wouldn't act like that on a website where it could be used against him in a complaint


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd turn the phychotic bastard in anyway!!!
At the very least I would copy the content of that thread on your Clubs site so you have a hard copy of his threats, and the responses from others.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 23, 2009)

That sounds enraging 

Sorry to hear it man

Sounds like that guy needs his arse handed to him


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nowhere near that mate.....hope that the repairs go gentle on your wallet!


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 23, 2009)

Cheers guys, I've spoken to the mechanic and he says there doesn't appear to be any suspension damage. As stupid as it sounds I'm prbably going to sell the car soon; not because I fear it may have become a Police magnet but the whole thing has really soured my ownership experience


----------



## Maestro (Feb 24, 2009)

Having issues with AnyVideoConverter... I've been using that program for months now to convert FLV files to AVI and never had any problem. Now that stupid utility just won't work...

I tried uninstalling and re-installing it, re-installing an earlier version, made an Ad-Aware/Spybot/Anti-Virus scan and even a scan disk and defragmentation (I suspected a HDD problem) and nothing came up. The friggin AVC will still crash whenever I try to play a movie in it or directly try to conver a file to an other format.

I then thought it could be a codec problem, but movies play fine in Windows Media Player.

And that program was working just fine less than two weeks ago. Go f*cking figure !  

Anyone knows of an other (free) video converting tool that works ?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Anyone knows of an other (free) video converting tool that works ?



Try DVDVideoSoft DVDVideoSoft.com: Download free DVD, iPod, YouTube video converter and editor software and freeware


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 24, 2009)

Other threads on the Forum talking about the great Czech Beers and I can't find any near where I live!!!


----------



## Maestro (Feb 24, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Try DVDVideoSoft DVDVideoSoft.com: Download free DVD, iPod, YouTube video converter and editor software and freeware



I think I found what I needed on the page you posted... I'll install and try it ASAP. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Morons that send thier Laptops in for repair and fail to send AC Adaptors and a working Laptop as requested!!! Hard to repair and test a laptop for power issues if you don't have anything to power it up with.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 25, 2009)

Watching the news and seeing that idiot Pelosi acting like a 15 year old at a Hannah Montana concert while Obama was speaking. Thought she was gonna jump on him.

TO


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 27, 2009)

I will be out of a job come next Friday. My place of work, Heymer Metal Industries, is closing down. Its that bad my boss could only to afford to pay us only half of our pay and we dont really know when he is going to get the rest of our money. So, working a week and not getting paid doesn't sound feasible to me, but I'm going to stick it out and see what happens. Since I am an apprentice, he has to find me a place to go and by the sounds of it 3 places around town will hire apprentices. Heres hoping.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 27, 2009)

F**k! ,Sorry to hear that Jason.I'm currently a victim of this economic recession too.Best of luck with a new apprenticeship!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 27, 2009)

Damn, sorry to hear that Screaming.


----------



## rochie (Feb 27, 2009)

hope you find something soon as possible Jason


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

More like frightened the hell out of me.... Two of my friends and one of their friends was in a car accident, where the driver of the other vehicle didn't see them, hit them with the trailer....
Had to cut them out of the car! Luckily they only suffered minor wounds like concussions and cuts....

Higher powers at work here me think!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 1, 2009)

Pleased to hear nobody was severly hurt Jan


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune Jason hope it turns around for you real quick.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

That's cr*p Jason! Truly sorry to here that mate! Here's to hoping that you'll just have to go from one to the other without hassle etc.!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn, hope your friends are okay Lucky!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 1, 2009)

My home PC...if I can be a bit non pc !....has gone t*ts up !. Just shut down...quit, just like that with no warning !. 

Being big and brave, took the side panels off and lo', the cooling fan that sits on the chips isnt working...at all !.

Bl**dy big fan it is too...would'nt look out of place on the radiator of a big car !. Only problem is, I cant see whats holding it in place. I've undone the spring clip, but it wont budge at all. So, before I get the 'Tool, Multiple, Adjusting'.... (Big hammer !).... out of the box, I'm going to take it to work tommorrow and let some of the geeks loose on it, then a quick trip into town to hopefully get a replacement and back on line tommorrow eve.

In the meantime, I'm stuck using my 5 year old laptop that is so slow (I think it pre-dates steam power !) so dont have access to my pic library or any of my favourites. I am not a happy Teddy at the moment.  

Mutter, mutter, mutter , mutter !


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn, Geedee, that sucks, what PC do you have?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2009)

That p*sh man! Hope that it's an easy fix for you!

As for my friends chaps, "only" had some cuts and concussions.... (phew!)

Cheers!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 1, 2009)

That's good to hear lucky!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks again guys. Jan I'm glad you're friends are ok. I've been in 3 accidents and thats enough!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Good to hear you're friends are OK. I've been involved in two accidents where I'm sure a higher power was at work in keeping me alive. Sure makes one think.


----------



## Henk (Mar 2, 2009)

I feel a bit down at the moment with everything that happened the past month.


----------



## MacArther (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm annoyed by Obama trying to push for more "Assault" weapons control....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 3, 2009)

This documentary on Germany fighters 'Scorched Earth' 

These american guys taking a baseball bat to the tail of a 109 at wars end

Can't blame the soldiers still sad to see though


----------



## Henk (Mar 5, 2009)

I did not get enough sleep, I feel like a zombie, I must go to bed earlier at night not a good idea to stay up so late.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2009)

gettin' out of bed this morning....another hour of sleep would have been nice....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2009)

Was planning on working on the guitar I'm building last night. Didn't happen, after a two hour hike after work I got home, took a shower and conked out in the recliner.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2009)

Having a cold while I have to sing and play with my band tonight


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2009)

Drew blood again while working on the guitar build. Didn't even feel it, sliced the edge of my pinky finger off. Not too deep thankfully, but bled pretty good.
Also messed up the groove I routed in the back of the guitar, have to patch it up and try it on the other side.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 6, 2009)

Ouch Buck. 

Marcel, I didn't know you were in a band.


----------



## Henk (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate Microsoft and their worth nothing software. The laptop I have the windows do not want to put on the wi-fi and you can not get near the bloody settings. I will ask one of my technician friends to help me out and show me what this things problem is.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 6, 2009)

If it's a IBM Thinkpad then there is the chance it does not like a third party WiFi card. IBM like to do things like that, have to use thier hardware for it to work. There are work arounds depending on what type of Thinkpad it is, if it is a Thinkpad that is.


----------



## Henk (Mar 6, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> If it's a IBM Thinkpad then there is the chance it does not like a third party WiFi card. IBM like to do things like that, have to use thier hardware for it to work. There are work arounds depending on what type of Thinkpad it is, if it is a Thinkpad that is.



It is a Dell Vostro 1000 and it did pick the wifi up before, but all it's software had to be redone after my dad had a go at it and after that I can not get Windows to start it up again. My PS3 ask me a few basic questions and it was all done, but Microsoft think that you should first get a bloody degree and then work it.


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2009)

had some of the area's senior policemen in conferance at work today, one ordered a ham sandwich and sent it back because he thought we'd have known he meant beef.

he then sent his beef sandwich back because it was cold, (it was supposed to be you dickhead)

then decided it was to rare for him so he had a burger instead 

no wonder crime rates are on the up with dumb f**ks like this in charge of our police force


----------



## MacArther (Mar 9, 2009)

No one has even _looked_ at a topic I started 3 days ago. Seems weird, but oh well.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 9, 2009)

I hate Mondays!!! Weekend flies by too fast. Legs are aching today due to excessive hiking. Those Ice covered trails I hit this weekend are making me pay the piper today!!! Looks like treadmill action the next couple days. I dispise working out on Treadmills, but need to drop some pounds before this coming fall.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 15, 2009)

F##king internet made me loose an auction FFS all the times I don't need it to work and the one time.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 15, 2009)

Doing my rear brakes today and the damn piston in the caliper is seized. Ah well, at least I have 2 spare on the parts wagon!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2009)

rochie said:


> had some of the area's senior policemen in conferance at work today, one ordered a ham sandwich and sent it back because he thought we'd have known he meant beef.
> 
> he then sent his beef sandwich back because it was cold, (it was supposed to be you dickhead)
> 
> ...



Rochie, I would send him a salad next time with a note that you were thinking of his health.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2009)

My wife left for her research project again this afternoon. Won't be back until Easter. I will go and visit her though in 2 weeks.


----------



## Henk (Mar 15, 2009)

It is hot, I worked all day, I slept for 2 hours saterday night and my notebook has the wrong drivers Disc that came with it.


----------



## Sweb (Mar 15, 2009)

There are lot's of things that annoy me but most of 'em are because I'm a bit of a curmudgeon. So, there's daily routine annoyances to sort out and list. 

Actually, I'm a pretty easy-going person and don't gather annoyances like I used to. They get to be, well, annoying.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 16, 2009)

Coming down with a cold and the back of my right shoulder has been numb since last night. 
I hate being sick, and the last time the shoulder was like this the Doc went after it with a knife and grinder.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2009)

The government is talking about increasing the tax on alcohol. It is already pretty expensive as it is without them deciding to increase the price for 'health' reasons. Although thankfully there isn't much support for it in the parliament so far.

BBC NEWS | Health | Brown lukewarm on alcohol pricing


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 16, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> The government is talking about increasing the tax on alcohol. It is already pretty expensive as it is without them deciding to increase the price for 'health' reasons. Although thankfully there isn't much support for it in the parliament so far.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Health | Brown lukewarm on alcohol pricing



Better stock up now I'm sure the same thing will be happening here in the States within the next year or so.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 16, 2009)

Government increasing the tax on petrol by 6c a L


----------



## rochie (Mar 17, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> The government is talking about increasing the tax on alcohol. It is already pretty expensive as it is without them deciding to increase the price for 'health' reasons. Although thankfully there isn't much support for it in the parliament so far.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Health | Brown lukewarm on alcohol pricing



i'm sure if Mr brown was more opular with us voters Gnomey he'd be all for it.

i've never seen such a one trick pony, his answer for everything is tax it !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2009)

What annoyed me today?...Not a goddam thing!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2009)

rochie said:


> i'm sure if Mr brown was more opular with us voters Gnomey he'd be all for it.
> 
> i've never seen such a one trick pony, his answer for everything is tax it !



Very true, I guess we can be very glad of that.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 19, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> The government is talking about increasing the tax on alcohol. It is already pretty expensive as it is without them deciding to increase the price for 'health' reasons. Although thankfully there isn't much support for it in the parliament so far.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Health | Brown lukewarm on alcohol pricing



We had a tax on alcohol here in Aus, but as of this morning, we don't anymore!!!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 19, 2009)

just about everything and everyone at work today has annoyed the f**k out of me


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 19, 2009)

Da#$ cold is getting worse instead of better.


----------



## Trebor (Mar 19, 2009)

what annoyed me, today?

I'm trying to find some aviation apparel. all I want is a Cessna logo T-shirt, Cessna logo embroidery patch, or a Cessna logo cap for a nice price. found them, but one thing that pisses me off, majorly is the goddamn shipping costs!!! they practically want your fckin firstborn!!


----------



## Maestro (Mar 20, 2009)

Screaming Eagle said:


> We had a tax on alcohol here in Aus, but as of this morning, we don't anymore!!!!



... So you can now get drunk for a cheaper price to forget about the global economic situation. 

Wish our provincial minister of finances had the same idea... Instead, she is rising the TVQ of 1% (from 7.5% to 8.5%)... A few years after Canadian prime minister Harper lowered the GST to 5%.

So now, whenever you buy something in a store over here, you'll have to pay (GST + TVQ) 13.5% taxes.

I think she's missing a major point : in order to force peoples to spend money during an econimic crisis, you gotta _lower_ taxes... not _raise_ them !

One more God damned good reason for me to mail order stuff.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 22, 2009)

Generally had a good time last night. Got drunk on the rums and coke and the tequila . Anyways I partied a little too hearty and fell thru a back windscreen on a holden gemini. I'm ok, the window isnt!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2009)

...and your next trick?....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2009)

The internet has been awful all day, keeps cutting out.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 23, 2009)

Drinking coca cola ...it needed some bourbon


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very little sleep last night and can barely stay awake at work today, pllus it's given me a terrible headache. Teaches me to stay up until 1:00 pm working on guitar building. Tossed and turned for no apparant reason until 2:30 or so, then awake on and off the rest of the night.
Will be an early bedtime tonight, hopefully?


----------



## MacArther (Mar 27, 2009)

Over the course of the night, I some how (in my sleep) tweaked my left shoulder. This normally would not be an issue because of my high pain tolerance, combined with my almost exclusive use of the right side of my body, but even turning my neck the left hurts like heck.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2009)

The weather being miserable. Heavy rain is great for making you depressed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> The internet has been awful all day, keeps cutting out.



Yeah, my problem last night!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2009)

Some [email protected] in the paint I sprayed today, had to sand it down and redo the work....


----------



## MacArther (Mar 28, 2009)

My shoulder hurts even more than before, and the nurses office is closed....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2009)

My U/16 basketball team played rather ordinary today....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 29, 2009)

Dam internet and dam computer


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 30, 2009)

My Xbox has the Red Rings of Death once again! Although since this is only the second time it's happened in a year, I think I'm beating the average


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn, the red ring sucks! That's happened to me at least twice. In England, if your 360 has the red ring, do you send it back and have it repaired free of charge?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 30, 2009)

Terrible weekend, not only did I think it would be a good idea to sand the knuckle on my right middle finger raw on my spindle sander, it also feels like a broke a bone in my left foot. Hurts like heck, can barely walk and haven't gotten much sleep for two nights in a row now. Off to the Doctor at Noon. Hopefully he gives me something for the pain to help sleep, I can tolerate the pain during the day, but it gets worse at night and keeps me awake for most of it. He's been reluctant lately to give out pain killers, so if not I guess it's a trip to the liquor store for a bottle of Dr. Daniels.


----------



## MacArther (Mar 30, 2009)

Just remember, Dr. Daniels and Dr. Painkiller don't get along!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 30, 2009)

I know, Doctor has not been reluctant in giving out the painkillers over the last few years so the Jack Daniels will be a substitute of he doesn't give me something Two nights with very little sleep is starting to take it's toll on me.
I dislike taking pain killers as I do not like the feeling they give me, plus I am alergic to the good stuff (Vicoden), but I need something to help me stay asleep at night.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2009)

....Monday!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> ....Monday!



Exactly!!!!

Just got back from the Doc, x-rays show no broken foot parts, thankfully, but it still hurts like he!!.


----------



## Henk (Mar 30, 2009)

I just paid and I do not have even n 1/4 of it left. No, I did not spend it all the needed stuff took it all away, but the worst thing is that April has not even started. If I get a better job I will take it even if it is 1000 Rand more. I love my job but I can not work for peanuts all my life.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 31, 2009)

Govt spending


----------



## Maglar (Mar 31, 2009)

Snitches man.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2009)

Today, the "Afghanistan top meeting" annoyed me. Because of security, they closed a big portion of the A4 highway, causing traffic jams all over the "Randstad" (The area with all our major cities like Amsterdam, Rotterdam, the Hague and Utrecht). 
And after all this stupid talking and jamming the dutch traffic, the only thing the came out with was: "We have to develop the country". Like they didn't think of this on forehand.


----------



## Pong (Apr 2, 2009)

Darn noisy kids!


----------



## sk3tch (Apr 2, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Today, the "Afghanistan top meeting" annoyed me. Because of security, they closed a big portion of the A4 highway, causing traffic jams all over the "Randstad" (The area with all our major cities like Amsterdam, Rotterdam, the Hague and Utrecht).
> And after all this stupid talking and jamming the dutch traffic, the only thing the came out with was: "We have to develop the country". Like they didn't think of this on forehand.



Sometimes I wonder if they really get ANYTHING accomplished.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 2, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Today, the "Afghanistan top meeting" annoyed me. Because of security, they closed a big portion of the A4 highway, causing traffic jams all over the "Randstad" (The area with all our major cities like Amsterdam, Rotterdam, the Hague and Utrecht).
> And after all this stupid talking and jamming the dutch traffic, the only thing the came out with was: "We have to develop the country". Like they didn't think of this on forehand.



Isn't it mind numbing! A telecon would have been more than adequate to drop that gem! Actually it's not like they are going to release a lot of details.

What annoyed me... AOPA won't leave me the hell alone with emails and letters. If they start calling, it's on. Where did they even get my info from!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2009)

my airbrush refused to co-operate today, didn't get my painting done!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2009)

Following Wayne here.....Dagon's 1/48 Fw 190A-4!


----------



## Henk (Apr 5, 2009)

My work is dragging me down, and to find a better job is not easy in the times we find our selfs in now. I wish I had the money to buy out my boss.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 5, 2009)

Stripping wallpaper .


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 5, 2009)

I've done that before, that's never fun.


----------



## Sweb (Apr 5, 2009)

Working every day for the past week, including today, to meet deadlines and it doesn't look like any let up for the days ahead. I'm all funned out.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 5, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Stripping wallpaper .



Are you putting up new wallpaper or painting?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2009)

The f*cking internet broadband connection is p*ssing me right bl**dy off!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 6, 2009)

mkloby said:


> Are you putting up new wallpaper or painting?


to be determined by the supreme power so I have visions of some silly wallpaper with intricate designs , also had to scrape the paint off the ceiling as the the previous dummy painted latex over oil so its starting to peel


----------



## rochie (Apr 6, 2009)

was out rabbit shooting today but didnt see many and only managed one shot all day, and i missed that as well


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 7, 2009)

Only thing my government seems to be good at is wasting money


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 7, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Only thing my government seems to be good at is wasting money



Yeah, I think our government is good at that too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2009)

There's no (censored) way, that there are an internet provider that has worse (censored) connection than B(censored)T (censored) Broadband!
(censored) flag (censored) signals is (censored) faster and (censored) more (censored) reliable than their (censored) Victorian (censored) era based speed and quality!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2009)

Jan, you have to get rid of the Windows 94 OS first!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2009)

Having to reformat my desktop because of a virus. Bloody thing was stopping me logging onto my computer, thought I had it removed to, dammit - Windows repair failed on me and didn't fix the problem. Now in the process of backing up 200GB of data (using a spare HDD with clean XP on it) before wiping the drive and reinstalling XP + service packs + all my programs.

Oh well, been meaning to do a reinstall anyway at some point soon so it is just frustrating to have to do it now when I had better things to do  finish my dissertation which is due in 3 weeks


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2009)

THE waiting at the hospital today.....when I went to pick up my Mum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2009)

Rochies friggin' team beat mine in the [email protected]!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 13, 2009)

Springtime Allergies!!! Plus I believe I'm getting a cold on top of them;(


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Rochies friggin' team beat mine in the [email protected]!



 hey Wayne thanks for reminding me ONE NIL......! ONE NIL......! ONE NIL......! 

back at work after 7 days off


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2009)

rochie said:


> hey Wayne thanks for reminding me ONE NIL......! ONE NIL......! ONE NIL......!



P!ss off! ya pr!ck!!  ...at least we held on to our spot on the table so I guess there IS a positive... 

...Couldn't get on the net last night!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2009)

Just sent the government (Fed and state) $2,784. 

TO


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2009)

How about this weather, TO? Where the 'ell is Spring!?!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2009)

Njaco said:


> How about this weather, TO? Where the 'ell is Spring!?!



Spring just can't get goin' Chris! Jeez, I'm opening my pool in 13 days!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm just sick and tired of this slop!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 15, 2009)

My laptop got a virus over April break, and the Geek Squad had to restart everything to fix it. I lost all of my data. Wasn't the bad part, but now I can't connect to the internet in my dorm for the past two days, which is starting to [email protected]@@ me off.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2009)

waiting around in hospitals waaaay beyond appointment times...


----------



## MacArther (Apr 17, 2009)

Waking up early because of the noise the construction workers are making outside/on top of my dorm. To top it off, they're supposed to start at 8 AM, yet they have been starting at *7:15 AM* for the last week. This is also frustrating because they told the Vice President of our school that they would adhere to the 8 AM thing after the first time our dorm members complained.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2009)

My bl**dy son forgot to bring me home some paint so I culd work on my Ta152 model...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 20, 2009)

For some reason, couldn't get on the forum for most of the day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2009)

2 days frigging snail pace internet, couldn't get on the forum...


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2009)

The drummer and one of my best friends of the band I manage injured his right foot and now he can not play double base at all and will be out of action for 6 weeks. They were suppose to record the 22 May and now it is moved to the 5 of May, but I do not know if it will be enough time for hims to get ready.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

placed an order for some stuff today which was straight forward, hoping it would not trigger the Guy to call me....it Did!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 24, 2009)

Neighbor must have put down lawn fertilizer yeasterday. Was working in the back yard and it hit me all of a sudden, throat starts tightening and gets hard to breathe. Still feeling the effects of it today. I hate that stuff, it's even worse if it's still in the bag and I go into a garage or store that has it. I can tell almost immediately the stuff is around.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

Internet going friggin' slow for a while and making it difficult to get on the forum....


----------



## MacArther (Apr 25, 2009)

My mom calling me on my cellphone at 7 AM to yell at me about a bad grade I got in one of my courses....


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 28, 2009)

i got dumped about a week ago and nothing is going right anymore


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2009)

feeling like crap but still got 7 more days at work before my next day off !


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 30, 2009)

Got into a fight with one of my friends last night over a joke I made about her academic standing. Now she won't speak to me, and she took me off her facebook. [email protected]@nit, why are women so complicated?!


----------



## MacArther (Apr 30, 2009)

Watching some archival footage of the Normandy Invasion, and come across a comment that reads "this is a just a bunch of Western Propoganda"


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 30, 2009)

Some @sshole puked on the stairs today in my dorm, damn did it smell bad.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2009)

.thinking about the BS my Mum went through yesterday with appointments


----------



## muller (May 1, 2009)

Some dirty bastard tried to steal my 4x4, it may be 13 years old but I've looked after it since new, there wasn't a scratch on it. Now i've got a busted lock, big gouges in the door around the lock AND a broken steering wheel, the theif tried to break the steering lock but the spindle snapped instead. Lucky I suppose, because he couldn't steer it, he didn't bother trying to hotwire it, it could be gone altogether. Just had the cops here taking details. Insurance company claims dept. is closed for the bank holiday too!


----------



## pbfoot (May 1, 2009)

while in the midst of painting the interior of the house the old lady who is dangerous with any tool thought she would paint while I was at work , it looks like she used a mop instead of a brush


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2009)

Back hurts and the pain runs all the way down to my right knee. I hate back problems!


----------



## Catch22 (May 2, 2009)

Saw some of my college friends for the last time in potentially 4 months!


----------



## Henk (May 2, 2009)

A friend of mine is getting married today and I do not have the money to buy them anything or to give them some cash and it makes me feel like a @sshole.


----------



## Catch22 (May 2, 2009)

Don't worry about it Henk, they probably know that.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2009)

...time to duck!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 4, 2009)

My roommate and two of his friends considers the atomic bombs war crimes. WTF?!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 5, 2009)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> My roommate and two of his friends considers the atomic bombs war crimes. WTF?!



Okay, that's where I cross the line. Ask em a few questions on that bro. No need for me to tell you what to ask.


----------



## gumbyk (May 5, 2009)

A bomb dropped, targeted at 200,000 civilians???

On that basis, it would be justified to nuke Afghanistan to wipe out Al Qaeda...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 6, 2009)

Bad day at work


----------



## Maestro (May 6, 2009)

Started building my Airfix 1/48 Bf-109F and guess what ? There is no freaking swastikas on the decal sheet !

WTF ? It's gonna be a "swastika-less" Bf-109 in WWII German markings ???


----------



## MacArther (May 6, 2009)

Having to go get Chest X-Rays at 9am.....


----------



## Catch22 (May 6, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Started building my Airfix 1/48 Bf-109F and guess what ? There is no freaking swastikas on the decal sheet !
> 
> WTF ? It's gonna be a "swastika-less" Bf-109 in WWII German markings ???



Post in the "I'll Trade U For That" thread in modelling, somebody's bound to have some lying around. I'm surprised the Airfix kit doesn't have any, I thought it was pretty much only Revell Germany who didn't (for obvious reasons).


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 6, 2009)

gumbyk said:


> A bomb dropped, targeted at 200,000 civilians???
> 
> On that basis, it would be justified to nuke Afghanistan to wipe out Al Qaeda...



If you search this forum, you'll find a lot of evidence to justify the bombings. Yes, they were horrible, but they did shorten the war, where the other alternative was invasion, and that would have raised the body count higher then the bombings.


----------



## Doughboy (May 6, 2009)

Maine,Vermont, and Conneticut passed Gay marriage.


----------



## Henk (May 6, 2009)

The band I manage kicked the one guy out because he did not do what he was suppose to do and now he is being a real @sshole towards everyone and he makes it look like he was the victim in all of this.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2009)

Needed a job to run smoothly today and the testing equipment decided today was the day not to play fair....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2009)

Ankles are killing me today, they day I am supposed to leave for two days of hiking. Don't know if the legs are going to allow me to walk in the woods. May be a weekend of staring at a campfire?
Time to see the Doctor again I guess and see about Cortizone shots in the Achilles, sounds very painfull!!!


----------



## Amsel (May 8, 2009)

It took the girls at the expresso shop more then 12 minutes to make my latte, and they skipped me causing me to be late for work. I'm not going in there again, I'll just go to Exxon.


----------



## MacArther (May 8, 2009)

I didn't remember it was my birthday until my roommate asked me "Hey dude, don't you turn 21 today?"


----------



## Doughboy (May 8, 2009)

Happy birthday.


----------



## MacArther (May 9, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mac!

..waking up to find out my EPL team lost 3-0


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2009)

Day three and a half of having a mobile broadband Internet connection fault that the service provider can't find! It's running twice as slow as a dyslexic, one-fingered typist. Then, to cap it all, having said sod it due to not getting anything done, I let the oh so slllloooww system run for an hour and twenty minutes to download a book, whilst I got on with a bit of modelling.
Ping, download complete and successful.
Nope! Went to open the saved file and 'BEE BAAH', "An error occured when opening the file, and the file has been damged and can not be recovered".
B*ll*cks and thrice bl**dy b*ll*cks! I'm going to bed and staying there until next weekend!


----------



## Doughboy (May 9, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Day three and a half of having a mobile broadband Internet connection fault that the service provider can't find! It's running twice as slow as a dyslexic, one-fingered typist. Then, to cap it all, having said sod it due to not getting anything done, I let the oh so slllloooww system run for an hour and twenty minutes to download a book, whilst I got on with a bit of modelling.
> Ping, download complete and successful.
> Nope! Went to open the saved file and 'BEE BAAH', "An error occured when opening the file, and the file has been damged and can not be recovered".
> B*ll*cks and thrice bl**dy b*ll*cks! I'm going to bed and staying there until next weekend!


Sounds like you might have a virus?


----------



## rochie (May 10, 2009)

bloody vegitarians


----------



## Catch22 (May 10, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Day three and a half of having a mobile broadband Internet connection fault that the service provider can't find! It's running twice as slow as a dyslexic, one-fingered typist. Then, to cap it all, having said sod it due to not getting anything done, I let the oh so slllloooww system run for an hour and twenty minutes to download a book, whilst I got on with a bit of modelling.
> Ping, download complete and successful.
> Nope! Went to open the saved file and 'BEE BAAH', "An error occured when opening the file, and the file has been damged and can not be recovered".
> B*ll*cks and thrice bl**dy b*ll*cks! I'm going to bed and staying there until next weekend!



Terry, was it the FAA in WWII book? If so, you need all 3 parts before you can open it. I ran into the same problem, but Karl told me about that.


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2009)

Doughboy, no it isn't (wasn't, it's fixed now) a virus. It was a fault in the network of the mobile (cell phone) broadband company. Mine isn't by cable or wireless Internet, the connection is via a high speed 3G sim card. Apparently there has been an undetected fault affecting only my immediate region, which has been getting progressively slower, until it dropped out altogether, leaving me just with 2G. The latter is designed just to host telephone text messaging services, not Internet traffic! But thankfully I'm now back on the 7.9 Mbps connection.
Cory, no, it was just a Squadron/Signal book. Done it now, in 90 seconds flat!
I couldn't get the FAA 3-part book, there was an error on the page somewhere, so Karl is checking for me.


----------



## Catch22 (May 11, 2009)

Glad to see it's fixed. I hope you're able to get that book as it's very good. You may have to try and download it at different times.


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2009)

My summer is shot. My landlord just told me that when the lease is renewed in Sept., the rent is going up 75%! Can't handle that so its off to find another place. My pre-wife and I are thinking maybe buying but my divorce left me so crippled credit-wise, I don't know. But this just shot all the summer plans!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 11, 2009)

Damn, that sucks Njaco, hope you can find a new place.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your landlord issue Chris, didn't he/she try that on you a year ago as well?


----------



## MacArther (May 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear dude. If we had room and you were nearby I'd offer you some space at my parents house. I hope everything works out correctly.


----------



## MacArther (May 11, 2009)

I found out my parents didn't call me on my birthday because a family friend has been moved to a hospice. I have sung multiple times in a choir with this parent of 3, and it pains me deeply that she is so ill.


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Mac.

Yeah Buck and I'm getting tired of it. In the last 5 years I've had one landlord pass away, 2 that sold the house and now this one wanting crazy rent.


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2009)

Hope your luck turns soon Chris


----------



## Maestro (May 12, 2009)

Njaco said:


> My summer is shot. My landlord just told me that when the lease is renewed in Sept., the rent is going up 75%!



What ? You don't have a gouvernmental office to complain to ? In my province, any raise in rent that is over 5% (by year) is considerred illegal (unless the landlord has some damned good reasons). Although it doesn't concern new rents. (For example, if Mr. X leave an appartment he paid $100 a month, the landlord could raise the rent as much as he want for Mr. Y. But if Mr. X renew his rent, he can't be asked to pay more than $105 a month for the next year... Unless the landlord has a good reason (i.e. something expensive to repair) but even though, the raise can't be too brutal.)


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2009)

I don't think so. And I really can't be mad at him. I live in the middle of a college town and the going rate for what I have - 5bdrm apt. - is more in line with what he's asking. I've been skating along. He's looking to get college kids in here with higher rent than me but its a trade-off. College kids or stable rentor - he decides.


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2009)

My turn to be the pastry chef today, i hate being a sponge monkey


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 12, 2009)

Achilles is A-Killing me again today. Felt good for a few days, but now the pain has come back with a vengeance. Nothing I can't tolerate, it's just tiresome. The injury that never heals.
Looks like I'll have to get more dilligent on doing my stretches and stregthening exercises. I'm terrible about being consistant on those things.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 12, 2009)

rochie said:


> My turn to be the pastry chef today, i hate being a sponge monkey



Sponge Monkey?


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Sponge Monkey?



its the nickname we give to pastry chefs, sponge as in "chocolate sponge" etc


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2009)

Didn't get to my 262 today....goddam it!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 13, 2009)

rochie said:


> its the nickname we give to pasrty chefs, sponge as in "chocolate sponge" etc



Ah, okay, that makes sense. Take it your not a fan of making pastries.


----------



## rochie (May 13, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Ah, okay, that makes sense. Take it your not a fan of making pastries.



Not really mate, much prefere cooking at the stove doing main courses or Entree's which ever way you want to say it .

Me like raw meat, sharp knives and fire


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2009)

Me too Chris, that's disgraceful! I may be naiave, and the laws are different in the UK, but is your ladlord allowed to do that?! It's a heck of an increase!! I hope you're able to get something sorted, as I really do know what it's like, having been divorced myself, and trying to find somewhere decent, and affordable, to live. 
Keeping my figers crossed for you mate.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 13, 2009)

rochie said:


> Not really mate, much prefere cooking at the stove doing main courses or Entree's which ever way you want to say it .
> 
> Me like raw meat, sharp knives and fire



Yeah, my dad's the same way.


----------



## MacArther (May 13, 2009)

I dislike the new layout, because I can't get to the front page...maybe its just me though. I used the front page to see what the big or recent topics were, so this is particularly disconcerting.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 18, 2009)

Life in general!!! Rush hour traffic this morning really set the mood for the rest of the day. Coming down with a cold the week before I am taking a couple days off for Turkey hunting contributes to the poor mood I have today. Bad Ankles are getting the best of me as well.
And to top it off the brand new Longbow I received two weeks ago blew up in my hands over the weekend. Did not even get to full draw and it split in half right above where the arrow sits. Wood failure from the looks of it. Made a God awful sound but thankfully I was not hurt, which is not the case with some other I've heard of having a bow blow up in thier hands. At least it is under warranty and the guy that build it is already working on a replacement for me.
Back to being a crabby bastard again, probably won't see me posting again today.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 18, 2009)

One of my life long frineds is in town and we planned to hit the big aircraft museum at Dulles and hang out until his flight leaves this afternoon(I'm not even going to try and spell i the real museum name this morning) and once again the damn kidney stone is back and has me laid up...Never plan anything- I am never going to learn.....


----------



## Cota1992 (May 18, 2009)

Wow- Having a barnd new bow blow up would ruin my weekend- glad you are okay- that entitled you to a few days of cranky!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 18, 2009)

Phone call from Dad. Docs give him 2-4 weeks to live.


----------



## Doughboy (May 18, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Phone call from Dad. Docs give him 2-4 weeks to live.


Doctors ain't always right.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 18, 2009)

Yeah. Dad's a lab-tech, so we always got to hear the really cool/funny stories growin up. I'm prayin that they're wrong this time, too.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 19, 2009)

I'll be praying with you on that one.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2009)

Count me in doing that as well mate! Give your dad my very best!



Got a bl**dy sore right forearm, elbow and right ribcage after a wee incident at work last night. Can't laugh, cough or lift too heavy things etc.....


----------



## RabidAlien (May 19, 2009)

Coupon night at Helga's House of Pain again, Lucky? 

Thanks for the prayers, y'all.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 20, 2009)

Both my cars are broken. The Datsun's alternator has broken, new one was supposed to be here Monday but I've heard nothing. Golf won't start at all, got it to the garage but they can't figure it out! Since none of my so called mates can be bothered to help I will have to pay for it to be towed.

Of course that pales into insignificance compared to Rabid's post. Not sure what to say apart from hope it works out


----------



## RabidAlien (May 20, 2009)

Heh. No worries, NC. I've helped Dad try to fix a Datsun before, and my wife's GTI Volks has more issues than I care to admit. Never again!


Me....cracked a crown today. Not split, not sheared off, just sorta flaked off the edge, so it feels all scratchy-sharp when my tongue rubs over it, kinda like a popcorn husk stuck between teeth. I hate dentists.

Dad died today. Low point in an already crappy day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2009)

Dam, I'm truly sorry to hear that.


----------



## gumbyk (May 20, 2009)

Rabid,
Sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 20, 2009)

Very sadden with the news Rabid -Really feel for ya

Hang in there mate ,lifes tough


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 20, 2009)

**** Rabid, I'm real sorry to hear that. Know this isn't much, but I feel for you.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2009)

never met the man but pissed RA's Dad died...real sorry for ya man!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your Fathers passing. Keeping you and your family in my Prayers.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 21, 2009)

Sorry guys, it wasn't my intent to hijack this thread. Wasn't thinkin too clearly, and forgot I'd posted my own thread. Mods, please feel free to move anything!!! This should be, as it was intended to be, a thread for everyone to vent. Again, my bad for cluttering it up.

Still pissed that my crown got chipped. Maybe I shouldn't grit my teeth so much?


----------



## Negative Creep (May 21, 2009)

Puts our other complaining posts into perspective..............


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your fathers passing mate. I never had, but those that had the pleasure of meeting him, I'm sure that they thought of him as a great man. Please accept and forward my most sincere and heartfelt sympathy to the rest of the family.... 
You're all in my thoughts and so is your father.


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2009)

My work computer has a filter on it which has just decided this forum is now out of bounds !
what am i going to do for 3 hours every day between shifts ?????


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

My ribs are still bl**dy painful!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2009)

My U/14 Basketball team lost there first game today....no luck at all....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2009)

Sitting and waiting in a Doctor's clinic...they were running an hour behind appointment times...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 26, 2009)

Had food poisoning over the weekend in a campground that only had one of those little "Porta Potty" portable bathrooms. Good thinkg no one had a tent set up close to the bathroom!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 29, 2009)

Will have to re-upload my latest model kit's pictures due to an image host (that I won't name here and that I've been using for years) who decided to add porn pop-ups to the links to make money... So everytime someone clicked the link, a browser window to a porn site poped-up...

Friggin bastards... You can't trust anyone these days...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2009)

A week of my holidays has gone already....


----------



## MacArther (May 29, 2009)

Someone telling me not to worry, I'd grow out of my religion!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2009)

Headache....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2009)

I'm so f*cking bl**dy p*ssed off on this piece cr*p called computer I could toss the fr*king thing out the f*cking window...! Was going to put a bid in on a 1937 USS Yorktown Commissioning Day Naval Cover, but this piece of sh*t decided to pretty much freeze so that I couldn't get a bid in in time before the end of auction..! #%^@^%%$|#%%^$^%^%!


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2009)

Sucks to be Jan 

What annoyed me today... Whilst at the river jumping there were some other people there (chavs) who had left a lot of litter around and not picked it up. Then when we got back to the car some other chavs had blocked our car in so we couldn't get out


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 31, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Sucks to be Jan
> 
> What annoyed me today... Whilst at the river jumping there were some other people there (chavs) who had left a lot of litter around and not picked it up. Then when we got back to the car some other chavs had blocked our car in so we couldn't get out



Where the guys there? If not, you can always key the car.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, they were around otherwise we would of done something.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Sucks to be Jan



Doesn't it ALWAYS suck to be me?


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2009)

some girl without a licence decided to try and drive her mums car and hit my wifes car.
got it sorted on her mums insurance we thought ! but now they are thinking of writing the car off as not worth fixing.
so might have to start haggling with the insurance company for a fair price for the car then try and find a new car for my wife for the same price


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Sucks to be Jan
> 
> What annoyed me today... Whilst at the river jumping there were some other people there (chavs) who had left a lot of litter around and not picked it up. Then when we got back to the car some other chavs had blocked our car in so we couldn't get out




This is what I've always thought of doing to people that park too close, or just generally pi$$ me off in parking lots.
First buy an extra set of 4 valve stem covers for tires. Then you press a small ball bearing or BB from a BB Gun into them. Then when said offender needs retailiation you remove the Valve stem covers from thier tires and screw in your modified ones. Slow air leak in each tire without actually doing any damage to them, but it sure would be a pain in the a$$ for the owner. Leave a note on the window thanking them for thier offence and that thier tires will soon be flat it not already.
For safety reasons I have not pulled this one on anyone, but I sure have been tempted.


----------



## rochie (Jun 2, 2009)

well my wifes car has been Written off and she's been given £1800 to buy a new one !
truoble is they were just going to fix her old car so it was taken away without her emptying all the personal stuff out of it !
so now we've got to go and find the garage thats got it before its scrapped and.
we've also got to find a car she likes for the cash she's got


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2009)

Hope Anne Marie gets her stuff back Karl, and gets a decent car out of it too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2009)

forgot some obvious reference material for my models for the Expo, luckily I remembered before I left!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just got out of my workplaces Annual Benefits Enrollement Plan Meeting and discovered my current Primary Health Provider is not covered under the new plan. Options are find a new Doctor, or try to find a Clinic that is in the plan that will write a referral to let me continue to see my current Doctor. PITA!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 4, 2009)

I yhope this does offend anyone but this whole country modified all the side walks and such to be wheelchair friendly but 80% or so it seems people that are chairbound use the road rather then the sidewalk and it screws up traffic


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> I yhope this does offend anyone but this whole country modified all the side walks and such to be wheelchair friendly but 80% or so it seems people that are chairbound use the road rather then the sidewalk and it screws up traffic



What irks me is they will be the first to complain when they are giving a ticket for being on the roadway even though they had a sidewalk designed for thier use.

My motto is "If you don't like the way I'm driving, get off from the sidewalk"


----------



## Maestro (Jun 6, 2009)

Went on my publisher's website and discovered that they raised my book's price to $16.95 USD... How in hell is a new author supposed to sell books with such an expensive price ?

When I first got published, they were selling my book at $12.95 USD, then they raised it to $14.95 and now $16.95... If they continue that way, they're gonna hit the $20.00 bar within two years !

Man ! I'm a friggin new author... Sell my books at about 10 bucks ! Otherwise no one will buy them !


----------



## sturmer (Jun 7, 2009)

election day, its just one big mediacircus.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2009)

Been down with the flu for 2 days, still have a major headache. Also, I managed to pinch a nerve in my left arm in my sleep and now the middle, ring, and pinky fingers on my left hand are extremely numb. Managed to sand then skin off my left middle finger when sharpering a block plane blade last evening while watching TV and not paying attention. Didn't even feel it, just noticed blood on the sandpaper.
To top it off my home computer crashed last night and needs everything reloaded.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 9, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Been down with the flu for 2 days, still have a major headache. Also, I managed to pinch a nerve in my left arm in my sleep and now the middle, ring, and pinky fingers on my left hand are extremely numb. Managed to sand then skin off my left middle finger when sharpering a block plane blade last evening while watching TV and not paying attention. Didn't even feel it, just noticed blood on the sandpaper.
> To top it off my home computer crashed last night and needs everything reloaded.


Sounds like you are having a bad week.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Sounds like you are having a bad week.



You think? Didn't even want to get out of bed this morning. Just realized the leaning on the desk on my elbows really sends a shock up the arm and fingers, nerve must run tight through there. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2009)

Last day of my holidays....back to work on Monday...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2009)

Accidentally dropped my laptop today (got the power cable caught on the door whilst I was carrying it). The impact made it shut down (which is expected) but when I turned it back on again the keyboard didn't work but only a small section of keys (ASDFJKL;' and return - so the most useful ones). Likely going to need a new keyboard for it (which has been needed for a while because I knocked off the return key in January of last year). Oh well, at least it still works fine other than that but it hasn't malfunctioned the last couple of times it has been accidentally dropped (so it is probably due).


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2009)

Tweaked my hamstring today playing lacrosse......in the last 3 minutes...Goddam it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

Four poofs in a fannywagon (open top Audi, red too) giving me attitude!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 14, 2009)

The lottery jackpot of $24,000,000 CND was won by a single man in Ontario... I didn't even win $5...


----------



## Crunch (Jun 15, 2009)

Finding out that a good mates bucks night is on the day before, and finding out on someone else's facebook and not getting invited!!!!!!

THEN

Seeing the same friends comment on "How lovely the wedding was" and how "It was such a perfect day"

Really makes you think differently about some mates.

GAH!


----------



## Crunch (Jun 15, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Four poofs in a fannywagon (open top Audi, red too) giving me attitude!





That just made me feel better.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2009)

me too, Crunch!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Four poofs in a fannywagon (open top Audi, red too) giving me attitude!



That could be the intro to a really great joke Four Poofs pull up to Lucky at a stoplight, fill in the rest.

Big Traditional Archery Shoot this weekend and I managed to break 4 arrows in the last few days. Down to only four halfwa decent arrows left and trying frnatically to get a half dozen or so more build by the weekend. Paint and Stain just will not dry, too much humidity in the air this week. Don't want to shoot sticky arrows.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 17, 2009)

Well what a rubbish few days! Basically I've found out the company that owns my house have gone bust and the bank wants to reposess it! The landlord hasn't paid any bills and has vanished, so I now have no internet (just a flying visit here) and the gas electric are about to be cut off! I'm moving back to college for the summer so am at least sorted for somewhere to, but need to get all my stuff up there asap in between working. I'm much farther away from work now, but at least it's somewhere to live. On top of that my sister's wedding is very soon and I have loads of shows I'm supposed to be going to. Not to mention saving for New Zealand!

Oha nd I'm afraid I needed to cut down on stuff fast, so many of my half finished models had to be binned!


----------



## Crunch (Jun 17, 2009)

Back to work tomorrow after 5 days off.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn Creep, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's no good!

My parents are SO naïve!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2009)

Friggin' slowed speed on the net for 2 days...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2009)

Me too Wayne, and the bl**dy thing keeps dropping out!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Four poofs in a fannywagon (open top Audi, red too) giving me attitude!





Crunch said:


> That just made me feel better.





Njaco said:


> me too, Crunch!!





Bucksnort101 said:


> That could be the intro to a really great joke Four Poofs pull up to Lucky at a stoplight, fill in the rest.



Good thing that I didn't wrote what I was going to first time around then! 



Negative Creep said:


> Well what a rubbish few days! Basically I've found out the company that owns my house have gone bust and the bank wants to reposess it! The landlord hasn't paid any bills and has vanished, so I now have no internet (just a flying visit here) and the gas electric are about to be cut off! I'm moving back to college for the summer so am at least sorted for somewhere to, but need to get all my stuff up there asap in between working. I'm much farther away from work now, but at least it's somewhere to live. On top of that my sister's wedding is very soon and I have loads of shows I'm supposed to be going to. Not to mention saving for New Zealand!
> 
> Oha nd I'm afraid I needed to cut down on stuff fast, so many of my half finished models had to be binned!



Maan! That's is crap..! Really sorry to hear that mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2009)

Found "Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club-U.S. Carrier Operations Off Vietnam" by Rene J. Francillon on ebay, and he only ship to US addresses....bummer!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Found "Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club-U.S. Carrier Operations Off Vietnam" by Rene J. Francillon on ebay, and he only ship to US addresses....bummer!



Got any friends/family members in the US?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2009)

If not, you are welcome to use my address and I can ship it on to you.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 21, 2009)

After being seriously ill, and returning to my day job still exhausted and with a pounding heart beat and some lingering confusion, my very young and inmature coworkers were rude and uncaring as to my situation. Really gets on my nerves after a while, especially when I'm feeling terrible.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2009)

Much appreciated!  Found a few copies on Amazon.co.uk!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 21, 2009)

Went to flying day at the CWH alas no flying as it rained or was foggy all day the weather promises to be better for the airshow in St Thomas ontario today


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 22, 2009)

sabrina said:


> After being seriously ill, and returning to my day job still exhausted and with a pounding heart beat and some lingering confusion, my very young and inmature coworkers were rude and uncaring as to my situation. Really gets on my nerves after a while, especially when I'm feeling terrible.



Sorry to hear that, what did you have?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2009)

That's very insensitive of them! Sorry to hear that Sabrina!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 22, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> That's very insensitive of them! Sorry to hear that Sabrina!



Hmm, wonder what would happen if they tried the same thing with les?


----------



## cgd (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all my name is Chris 

Congrats on finishing university. I did that about 29 years ago (yikes!) and I know what you mean about missing everyone. It was one of the best periods of my life and most of my best friends were made during this time. Not to worry other good things await!

- first let me apologize for any toes that I might be about to step on: improper etiquette etc.,

I posted because I want your opinions...I'm a big WW2 aviation buff (my dad was trained with the RAF as a bomber pilot and continued to fly once de mobbed) and I have just opened a website selling t shirts etc. with WW2 @ motifs.

I have produced stuff that appeals to me but thought it might be a good idea to survey other buffs to see what kinds of things they might want to purchase.

I would sincerely appreciate any and all feedback.

If you want to look at what I've got going so far and offer thoughts that would be good too. You'll have to email me to get the web address. My email address is: [email protected]

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 22, 2009)

cgd said:


> Hi all my name is Chris
> 
> Congrats on finishing university. I did that about 29 years ago (yikes!) and I know what you mean about missing everyone. It was one of the best periods of my life and most of my best friends were made during this time. Not to worry other good things await!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2009)

Lost our basketball grand final tonight...played like sh!t.....


----------



## DBII (Jun 24, 2009)

Broke my right hand last Thursday. I will not be able to work for 3 - 6 weeks. I am bored out of my mind. At lease I have 400+ hours of sick time saved up. Paid vacation and not able to do much. 

DBII


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2009)

Last nights daily hike kicked my butt!!! 89 degrees out, hiked for two hours and covered around 7-8 miles on a trail I had not been on before. Hiking trail turned into a heavily used Deer trail and then into a less used one, then into nothing. Went through 300 yards of some dang undergrowth plant that had serrated leaves at just the level of the lower legs. Burned like heck!!! 
Decided not to return through the same stuff and went cross country through the woods. Every loose stick and twig seemed to catch me on the legs, drew blood in several places.
Today I have numerous deep scratches on my legs and my whole lower body aches.
Well, they tell me a daily hike is good for my health, I'm starting to not believe it. Bad part is I'll be doining it all over again tonight!


----------



## MacArther (Jun 25, 2009)

I am preparing for a major orthodontia appointment tomorrow....


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

I have to spend the one half-day off I have this week registering my vehicle in Arizona...I've put it off far too long and need to get an extension until I have all the paperwork. However, the DMV is not my choice of locations for my several precious hours of free time.  

Good luck with the dental work, MacArther, hope everything goes smoothly safely for you.


----------



## Maglar (Jun 25, 2009)

Filling in gaps on the P61!


----------



## trackend (Jun 25, 2009)

Dropped my Nikon D200 camera and snapped the bloody lcd screen protector so I have just had to send off to ebay for a new one, $20 I could have well spent elsewere oh fooee.
Still atleast the cameras ok its built like a tank.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2009)

Sh!t, ....lucky 'break' if you could call it that Lee...


----------



## MacArther (Jun 25, 2009)

> Good luck with the dental work, MacArther, hope everything goes smoothly safely for you.


Thanks, they went well. My high pain tolerance turned out to be really good, and I just slept most of the day after the whole deal was done.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 25, 2009)

Good to hear. Rest up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

Glad it went well Mac!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Someone bid up the item I was wanting over on that popular E-bay auction site to over$30 with two plus days left. A year ago the same item was selling for$15 - $20 at the same place. Item is no longer in production and looks like people are catching on.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2009)

friggin' weather...what a crappy day...


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 29, 2009)

Drove home from work tonight down a 60mph road following some fool driving at 30mph. This persisted for a good six miles as it is a very bendy single-lane road - I finally managed to pass the guy at the next island. That was the second annoying thing - it's a fun road to drive down at or near the speed limit


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2009)

All the bitching going on in this forum today!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mn. Supreme Court just ruled in favor of Al Franken in his court battle to be the 2nd Senator from Minnesota. Don't mind a Democrat being our Senator, since Minnesota has histroically been a Democratic State (except for Governor, go figure), but Al Franken, C'mon people!!!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 30, 2009)

Miserable weather.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2009)

I put a truck for sale on Ctaiglist. It cannot be driven. VERY bad wheel alignment. I made that clear in the ad.

Why do idiots call and think they can drive it away???? And then get upset when I tell them it can't be driven??? Don't they read????? I'm selling it dirt cheap - what do they want, a freakin' Bentley!!! WTF!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I put a truck for sale on Ctaiglist. It cannot be driven. VERY bad wheel alignment. I made that clear in the ad.
> 
> Why do idiots call and think they can drive it away???? And then get upset when I tell them it can't be driven??? Don't they read????? I'm selling it dirt cheap - what do they want, a freakin' Bentley!!! WTF!!!!!



What can I say. Stupidity can't be learned, they're simply born with it.


----------



## MacArther (Jul 2, 2009)

I found out on the 21st of July I get to have both jaws broken and reset during a six hour operation....whoopee...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, I just had to pull the seat cushion out of my arse on that one.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2009)

You and me both, viking. God, Macarthur, what the 'ell for?!!


----------



## sabrina (Jul 3, 2009)

Holy...... and I was annoyed because I have to get up early to go to a chiropractor. What's with the jaw problem? ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2009)

MacArther said:


> I found out on the 21st of July I get to have both jaws broken and reset during a six hour operation....whoopee...



 you're not kidding are you.....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 3, 2009)

MacArther said:


> I found out on the 21st of July I get to have both jaws broken and reset during a six hour operation....whoopee...


OMG! 
Have a safe operation.


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 4, 2009)

Tony Stewart wrecked Kyle Busch at Daytona, today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2009)

Lost 2 basketball Grand finals today.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2009)

Came to the realization that one of the Medications I have been on for around 6 months or so is causing an allergic or other type of reaction with Beer!!! Had two beers on Friday evening and was sick most of the day on Saturday with severe stomach cramps. This has happened the last few times I've drank a beer or two so time to give it up.


----------



## sabrina (Jul 6, 2009)

Just make sure you don't have Celiac. You can start noticing symptoms this way since beer has a high gluten (gluten, not glucose) content.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bl**dy h*ll Mac!






Errmmm.....going back to work tonight and I cannae be *rsed!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think that's the case? Seems to have started happening after I was put on a Statin to help lower Cholesterol. Does not happen all the time, but more times than not when I have had a drink or two. Puts me out of commision with stomach problems for a day or so.
Guess there are worse things to have to deal with in life. 
Just read about Macs jaw surgery, hope all goes well, I cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## sabrina (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh..I love to sleep in and for some reason I was under the impression that my appointment with the chiropractor was at 7:30AM when they opened...after getting up and getting ready, I called as soon as they opened and it turns out my appointment is at 10:30.  

What a fine morning of rest I missed out on....


----------



## MacArther (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks all! As for why, both of my jaws are misaligned, so much so on the right side that my teeth don't meet at all in the back. Also, I have pretty bad under bite. Thankfully, I heal fast, and I have an exceptionally high pain tolerance (thank you paintball, and 7+ other surgeries) so this should be ok.

Annoyed me today: Having to get blood drawn for the pre-op requirements for said jaw breaking.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2009)

I feel for you Mac. I endured my share of Surgeries and know what you have gone through to a degree. Just make sure they hook up that Morphine drip ASAP


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Good luck and all that stuff Mac!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2009)

Syscom3

Enough said...


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2009)

Just found out GEEDEE is getting to Duxford on friday and will catch all the aircraft flying in for FL without the crowds while I will be at work


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 7, 2009)

Got an eye infection which means I have to wear glasses again (which I hate) for the next few weeks. Plus the doctor told me it may leave a permanent mark (although no loss of vision)! So for the meantime I get to look like Harry Potter and get blinded every time the sun is out


----------



## Henk (Jul 7, 2009)

I quite smoking and now I am a real @sshole. I am happy that I do not smoke anymore, but boy I miss the calm sensation that the smokes gives me. Phew, now I have to find something else, maybe those fake smokes they sell that gives you the sensation of a cigarette but does not have any of the bad things of a real cigarette.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2009)

Achilles is toast again. Coulc barely walk this AM. I think I actually saw little cartoon stars shooting shooting out of it this morning, like the ones you would see come out of a Bugs Bunny cartoon when they had and anvil hit them on the head.
Having a hard time concentrating as the pain is pretty intense.
Don't really want to go see the Doctor for it again as I know he will just tell me to put ice one it, don't walk on it, and want to send me to see a Physical Therapist again, which help a little but not enough to justify my out of pocket expence. Won;t even prescribe pain killers so what's the use!!!
I'll stop whining now! Once again, I know Whiskey and a Chainsaw will cure this problem for good!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 8, 2009)

My sinuses(spelling?)....Nuff' siad.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 8, 2009)

Running out of battery with my new DLSR while at Langelinie with a biker buddy tonight...ARGH!!!
Next acquisition on the tech side of life here: A new, extra, longer lasting battery for my cam!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2009)

Car broke down last week. Engine electronics went down, cruise control went crazy, brakes didn't feel reliable any more. So I brought it to the garage. Yesterday they told me it was caused by a faulty light bulb in the brake-lights  So a broken light made the system go down in the car... Please, I want an old Volkswagen Beetle back. I know it's uncomfortable, but it will work with or without lamp and no %@#$ing computers.


----------



## tpikdave (Jul 9, 2009)

Henk said:


> I quite smoking and now I am a real @sshole. I am happy that I do not smoke anymore, but boy I miss the calm sensation that the smokes gives me. Phew, now I have to find something else, maybe those fake smokes they sell that gives you the sensation of a cigarette but does not have any of the bad things of a real cigarette.



I quit cold turkey in 1988. I have never even taken a puff since. When I quit I was in Las Vegas. Every bartender in the Northwest part of town was begging me to start again and offering me cigs and doobs. They had a problem, I was too good a toker (tipper) to just throw out (and they were tempted) but I had turned into this sarcastic, critical monster..... I know what you are going through Henk, time will do it, just think of the money you are saving.....don't give up the GOOD FIGHT.

I am right now just getting over a 7 day sinus infection. Dark pink bloody liquid has been RUNNING out of my nose every time I bend over (and I am trying to build a greenhouse and planter boxes. What a mess. Now we have been invaded by a large Raccoon. He is either fearless, or deaf and blind because he won't run far or leave even when I fire a roman candle at him or chase him with a stick. He is eating all my black-oil sunflower seeds. Life ain't fair!!


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2009)

tpikdave said:


> I quit cold turkey in 1988. I have never even taken a puff since. When I quit I was in Las Vegas. Every bartender in the Northwest part of town was begging me to start again and offering me cigs and doobs. They had a problem, I was too good a toker (tipper) to just throw out (and they were tempted) but I had turned into this sarcastic, critical monster..... I know what you are going through Henk, time will do it, just think of the money you are saving.....don't give up the GOOD FIGHT.
> 
> I am right now just getting over a 7 day sinus infection. Dark pink bloody liquid has been RUNNING out of my nose every time I bend over (and I am trying to build a greenhouse and planter boxes. What a mess. Now we have been invaded by a large Raccoon. He is either fearless, or deaf and blind because he won't run far or leave even when I fire a roman candle at him or chase him with a stick. He is eating all my black-oil sunflower seeds. Life ain't fair!!



Thanks mate. Yes it is working better and better everyday and my other friend quite with me and we encourage each other not to smoke and do something else. Thanks again for the advice and hope you feel better.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, here's something that never happened before, I got pulled over by a cop.


----------



## tpikdave (Jul 11, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Well, here's something that never happened before, I got pulled over by a cop.



You are killing me with suspense.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 11, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Well, here's something that never happened before, I got pulled over by a cop.


And???? Did you get a ticket or a stern warning?





Anyway, the rainy weather today is what has me annoyed.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 11, 2009)

Nah, no ticket. Somebody called 911 and said a jeep was driving around their neighborhood, around the sametime I was going through there on the way from work. Nothing happened.


----------



## tpikdave (Jul 12, 2009)

I just discovered we have a Raccoon living under the house. Right under my computer room. I bear no malice or ill will towards any animal but this dude has to go. He is as cheeky as Ron Biden after passing a bunch of PORK. Therefore tomorrow he goes. My Marlin Model 60 SS 22lr autoloader should be fine for punching a sixpac of holes in him in one trigger session.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 12, 2009)

tpikdave said:


> I just discovered we have a Raccoon living under the house. Right under my computer room. I bear no malice or ill will towards any animal but this dude has to go. He is as cheeky as Ron Biden after passing a bunch of PORK. Therefore tomorrow he goes. My Marlin Model 60 SS 22lr autoloader should be fine for punching a sixpac of holes in him in one trigger session.


I was going to reccomend shooting him..... Hopefully you get him.


----------



## tpikdave (Jul 12, 2009)

Not yet, I have the feeling its a female with kits. If I can just get her to move on I would like it better. I ain't no murderer! 
But.....sometimes a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2009)

Aw...the Breaking News thread is locked........c'mon Guys play nice....


----------



## Henk (Jul 13, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who the f*ck screwed up the best piece of my day?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2009)

Been a bad week health wise. Achilles went to he!! last week, favoring it when I walk is now causing me to have back pain, plus woke up this morning to a massive Charly Horse cramp on my left calf, feels like I pulled the muscle in that leg not which compounds the Achilles problem.
Only 43 now, can't wait until I hit 63, if I make it that far!!!


----------



## Henk (Jul 16, 2009)

Mate I feel for you mate, what do the doctors say?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2009)

Henk said:


> Mate I feel for you mate, what do the doctors say?



They say amputate, just below the neck. Actually have nto seen a Doctor for the Achilles problem for almost a year. They just tell me to take Ibuprofen, Ice it, and stretch it, and will want me to see a Physical Therapist again, which I am not going to do as I alredy have all the exercises and stretches they want me to do.
This latest batch of problems is pretty much my fault for not being diligent on doing stretches and my strengthening exercises. Been slowly working them in, it it's not better by mid August I'll see the Doctor for a Cortizone shot, and if it still does not get batter under the Surgeons knife.


----------



## Henk (Jul 16, 2009)

I still have problems with my ankle as well and it is 5 years after my reconstruction. Hope it gets better mate.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks, hoping to avoid surgery. Been slowly re-introducing my exercises in hopes to better by September. Got an Elk hunt at the end of September and I'm going whether I'm healed or not. Old wooden crutches are getting camoflage tape put on them just in case they are needed!


----------



## Henk (Jul 16, 2009)

He he he... Yes the human species are the only thing on this planer to adapt to new situation.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

I am _very _angry right now!
Went to the hairdressers as appointed, at three o'clock this afternoon.
Asked specifically for a 1940's german-style men's haircut - very short back and sides, semi-long on top/front, and a sharp edge in both sides where the short, machine-trimmed hair go into the slightly longer hair on top.
Easy to maintain, easy to tuck into the biker helmet, easy to wash and keep...what do I get?
An asymmetrical, "smart", modern-day women's hair cut.
That was NOT what I wanted, f*ckface!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well BBabe, if it's any comfort your hair will grow back and you can try it all over again. Make sure to bring a picture of what you want, maybe they didn't quite understand what you were looking for?
Thankfully my haircuts are pretty simple, trim sides and back with a #4 trimmer blade and cut the top shorts and blend in.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Well BBabe, if it's any comfort your hair will grow back and you can try it all over again. Make sure to bring a picture of what you want, maybe they didn't quite understand what you were looking for?
> Thankfully my haircuts are pretty simple, trim sides and back with a #4 trimmer blade and cut the top shorts and blend in.



Hi Bucksnort. 
Right you are, and I couldn't help but laugh at myself later, when I had stomped around in my living room here for a while, steaming with rage...god, I thought, I act like a teenager who hasn't gotten her way! 
It'll grow back as you say, and yes - the next time I'll bring a pic of what I want - the one who cut my hair was fairly young (in her 20's), so my bet is that she had _no _idea whatsoever about what on earth I was talking about, and I know from experience that many very feminine females just don't get why another woman would want a man's style haircut. Well - does being a total history geek help you understand that, lady??? 
At least I got my short back and sides (6 mm/0.24 inch), and the rest can get combed out of the way with a lot of extreme hold hair gel, and I'll be fine until the next trip to the hairdresser. 
Btu if any of you registered a little tremor on the local Richter scale, it was prolly just me freaking out here..  *_looks for dents in the ceiling_*







​


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad you've recovered, you could also try to track down and aging German barber to cut your hair next time


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Glad you've recovered, you could also try to track down and aging German barber to cut your hair next time



 Good thinking there! *broad grin*
As far as I remember, there's supposed to be a classical, old-fashioned barber salon somewhere in central Copenhagen - if _they _can't help me, nobody can! 
Only problem is if they'd cut the hair of a woman - I think I remember something from the article I read about them, that they only cut and shave men...._please _get me right here!!!   
Jeez Louise, it's afternoon coffee time! *_shuffles off to the coffee machine, grinning broadly_*


----------



## danjama (Jul 17, 2009)

I was out doing the weekly shop (on a friday!!) and was walking home when it started to pour down. Shortly after a car purpously splashed me through a puddle....i hope karma gets them. This is the sort of place i live in! :/


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2009)

danjama said:


> . Shortly after a car purpously splashed me through a puddle.... :/



That's why the good Lord created rocks and gave us arms to throw them with! Soup cans would substitue for rocks if needed.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 17, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> That's why the good Lord created rocks and gave us arms to throw them with! Soup cans would substitue for rocks if needed.


when walking in the rain i always have a rock in hand for just such an occasion it got to expensive throwing a dollar coin


----------



## danjama (Jul 17, 2009)

Good thinking, next time i'll have this in mind, and ill have a second rock/brick in case they stop and get out!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 18, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992.... Enough said.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 18, 2009)

Thats pretty inmature Doughboy.

Just becuase we dont agree on the same thing dosnt mean you have to take me off your friends list.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 18, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> Thats pretty inmature Doughboy.
> 
> Just becuase we dont agree on the same thing dosnt mean you have to take me of your friends list.


You're right....I shouldn't have done that. Immature? I'm only 12 years old though.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 18, 2009)

Well for 12 your very smart about aircraft. 

You just dont have to argue over sombodies opinion.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 18, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> Well for 12 your very smart about aircraft.
> 
> You just dont have to argue over sombodies opinion.


Thanks and I'm sorry.


----------



## trackend (Jul 18, 2009)

Brought a new flash gun for £200 got it home and its faulty so Ive got to take it back for a refund as it was the last on the shelf


----------



## MacArther (Jul 19, 2009)

I go in for the jaw surgery this Tuesday, and though I'm an old hat when it comes to operations, I'm still nervous.


----------



## Henk (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I am so tired I can fall over and fall asleep right here in front of the PC. Worked the whole weekend and had to stand on my foot the whole 3 days and now it feels like a train ran over it.


----------



## danjama (Jul 19, 2009)

I worked all weekend too, pissed, now i cant sleep and have work again in the morning, typical.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2009)

packing

packing

packing

uugghh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2009)

getting tangled in my compressor hose and pulling the water trap off the bench while I was spraying my GB Ki-84.....smacked into my calf and drew blood....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2009)

I hear you on that one Wayne, was pulling some stuff out of the backseat of my truck yesterday and it hooks on the tire jack which landed squarely on my bad foot. Had to bite my lip from saying some words the neighbors woulnd't have wanted to hear!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Had to go home early today because I had overestimated my own physical abilities, and underestimated my bad back. *growls*
A nap helped a bit, painkillers'll do the rest.
Booked an appointment with my physician tomorrow, and now I'm getting serious about getting things done here, as it's been 3-4 months with back problems and pains, and I'm running _seriously _low on patience.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2009)

This was actually a Saturday afternoon annoyance. Went north on Saturday to a friends house where I have my bandsaw stored. Plan was to cut out a bowform for glueing up a new longbow I want to build. Was about halfway through cutting out the form and took a break. Went back to turn the bandsaw on again and "Kaboom", bandsaw wheels turns, but blade didn't. Snapped right in half and project came to an abrupt halt. Could not find the correct size blade at any of the local shops so will have to go back this coming weekend if time permits to finish the project.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I hear you on that one Wayne, was pulling some stuff out of the backseat of my truck yesterday and it hooks on the tire jack which landed squarely on my bad foot. Had to bite my lip from saying some words the neighbors woulnd't have wanted to hear!



 Ouch Buck!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2009)

It still hurts too!!! I managed to say the bad words under my breath, which helped I think?


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 23, 2009)

People telling you what they think you want to hear, instead of what is. Tell me yes, and mean yes. Or tell me no, and mean no.


----------



## MacArther (Jul 24, 2009)

7 hours on the surgery table, 2 pints lost, this had better be worth it when all is said and done....On a related note, I apparently have jaws and muscles from a prized boxer (reallllllly good calcium, reallllly strong muscles).


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 24, 2009)

MacArther said:


> 7 hours on the surgery table, 2 pints lost, this had better be worth it when all is said and done....On a related note, I apparently have jaws and muscles from a prized boxer (reallllllly good calcium, reallllly strong muscles).



Yikes.

I'm in the same boat with the tough jaw haha. I had to have some teeth removed to make way for new ones, and they said I had the hardest jaw they'd ever seen.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 24, 2009)

Got up, went to work and realized I had left my brain back at home!!
Started off the day with a major "Blonde" moment, and I've got brown hair! Left the house, locked the door only to think I had left my truck and house keys on the kitchen table. Luckily I carry a spare ignition/truck key in my billfold so I figured I'd just to go work and hope someone was home when I got back. Started the truck with the spare key only to realize I had my key ring with all my keys clenched in between my teeth, duh. 
Had so many things on my mind this morning that I just didn't realize that I had them. Rest of the day has been pretty much more of the same.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 28, 2009)

Started looking for a "Aussie hat" on the net... And I found one alright : $125.00 + $35.00 shipping. And you know what ? It was the less expansive !







I won't pay $160.00 for a friggin hat !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ouch, I don't think I could bring myself to pay $160 for a hat either.
Think I need to go into seclusion. In addition to dropping the previously mention truck jack on my foot, still hurts, I've managed to break my bandsaw and last night I could not open my drivers side door on my truck from the inside, had to roll the window down and open from the outside. Connecting rod was binding and couldn't even move the inner door handle. Rod is now twisted and the little plastic cap that keeps it in place is broken and will not hold the rod in place anyway. Wonder how much that stupid little piece of rod will cost me?


----------



## Maestro (Jul 29, 2009)

As far as I know mechanics, they'll probably charge you something like $50 or $70... I once had to pay $15 for a set of two light bulbs for replacement of the ceilling light of my Ford Ranger... And it was only for the friggin light bulbs... I had to change it myself !

What annoyed me today ? Took a look at my Revell 1/48 B-25J's assembly plan and noticed that, even though I would have room to fit a pilot, co-pilot and bombardier, I wouldn't have the room to fit a turret gunner and a tail gunner. Arrrrgh ! That thing is so big that I wanted to crew it and hang it from the ceilling ! Oh, well... I'll have to wait until I clear more room somewhere in my house... Guess I'll have to concentrate on fighters for a while...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2009)

Maestro said:


> As far as I know mechanics, they'll probably charge you something like $50 or $70... I once had to pay $15 for a set of two light bulbs for replacement of the ceilling light of my Ford Ranger... And it was only for the friggin light bulbs... I had to change it myself !



Good news is I picked up the part from the local junk yard for $27. Have to pull the part from the wrecked vehicle yourself, but that's not a problem. So instead of paying $45 for just the lock assemble I got the assemble, all the connecting rods to the handles, locks, etc.. and the remote lock actuator (which was previously broken on my truck) for a grand total of $27. A little less that an hour to take my unit out and put in the new one. Also got the plastic pull lever for the hood release for free so I replaced my broken one as well, not more hood not latching properly due improper tension on the latch!
Couldn't find th proper passenger side mirror so my old one will have to remain duct taped in place
Now I can unlock my doors in the winter when the lock freezes shut and no longer have to roll the window dow in order to open the door from inside the truck
I did manage to cut myself in several places in the cramped inner door spaces trying to loosen and tighten bolts, but that's to be expected. Didn't loose and significant amounts blood


----------



## Marcel (Jul 31, 2009)

Getting my scanner to work under Linux


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 31, 2009)

My computer is slow today.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 31, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> My computer is slow.



Get Linux, solves that problem.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 2, 2009)

Caught the same God damned computer virus twice in three weeks... And I had to format my hard drive both f*cking times because NOD 32 failed to detect it.

I'm now using Avast, hope it will protect my computer better.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 2, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Caught the same God damned computer virus twice in three weeks... And I had to format my hard drive both f*cking times because NOD 32 failed to detect it.
> 
> I'm now using Avast, hope it will protect my computer better.



Same answer: Use Linux  I installed Ubuntu a few weeks ago and it works like a charm. The best part: No virusses. Only anoying thing is that Bl***** scanner. :loL:


----------



## Maestro (Aug 2, 2009)

I thought about switching to Linux... The only problem is there is several known compatibility problems with hardware and games... So I don't know if all my programs/games/hardware would work with it. I think finding out that my games (mostly made before 2000) or my video/sound card wouldn't work would seriously piss me off.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 2, 2009)

Maestro said:


> I thought about switching to Linux... The only problem is there is several known compatibility problems with hardware and games... So I don't know if all my programs/games/hardware would work with it. I think finding out that my games (mostly made before 2000) or my video/sound card wouldn't work would seriously piss me off.



Apart from the scanner I have no problems. Dos games work with Dosbox, My Geforce was easily recognised, soundcart does work and Il2 runs under Wine  MSOffice doesn't work, but openoffice seems to be a great alternative (and compatible, too). I suggest downloading Ubuntu and install it under Windows. You'll get a dualboot system without re-partitioning (and without vmware  ). If you don't like it, simply uninstall Ubuntu under Windows and it's gone.


----------



## proton45 (Aug 2, 2009)

The pounding, throbbing headache I woke up with...I can tell it isn't going away soon.


----------



## 20317 (Aug 2, 2009)

what annoyed me today?

a news story of 4 women, spurned lovers of one man, exacted revenge by luring him with help of his wife to a hotel room where he was held, tortured and bashed.

the news treated it like a right laugh due to a male victim. Mentioned the hell hath no fury cliche. Hill air ee ous.

the crux of the annoyance was I wonder if they'd been so nonchalant should a woman had been held, tortured and bashed by five men. I wonder what cliche they would have used then to appeal to the supposed audience.... didn't stay in the kitchen? Wore shoes? Backchat? Didnt put out? Didn't open the beer?

the annoyance was the laughably irresponsible gimmick reporting of a person held, tortured and bashed by five other people, the significance/seriousness of the event astoundingly diminished solely due to the gender of the victim.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2009)

I hear you, 20317.
Here's my complaints for the day:
Waking up to:
- back ache. Again.
- sprained muscle under left shoulder blade.
- cramped up right foot. Ouch!
- and a hairstyle that'd cover most of the compass rose.
It's _monday_, need I say more? 
Now the rest of the day just HAS to be good - what, with a start like _that_?!?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just in a foul mood today. Smarta$$ 25-30 year old co-workers act like they are 15 year olds and are really starting to annoy me.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 3, 2009)

Some Morrocan dumbass telling me that Europe would have been better run under Hitler... Stating that a unified Europe under him would have been richer and more unified than what the EU is currently trying to do...

And we actually gave Canadian citizenship to such an @sshole ? Too much Al Jazira clearly makes peoples bumber.

*Breath in - breath out - breath in - breath out*

Time for my pills, I think.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 3, 2009)

"Some Morrocan dumbass telling me that Europe would have been better run under Hitler... Stating that a unified Europe under him would have been richer and more unified than what the EU is currently trying to do..."





What!?


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 3, 2009)

doughboy, check my forum, I answered your comment about the F-5.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 3, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> doughboy, check my forum, I answered your comment about the F-5.


Okay....But please PM me next time. BTW, I see you changes your avatar again.


----------



## Henk (Aug 3, 2009)

Please someone tell me how to read a female's thoughts? They want the truth, as you give it they get pissed at you for doing it, but you can not dare lie and the sh*t will hit the fan!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2009)

Henk said:


> Please someone tell me how to read a female's thoughts? They want the truth, as you give it they get pissed at you for doing it, but you can not dare lie and the sh*t will hit the fan!



That's fairly easy.
Tell the lady in question this:
"If you can handle the truth, okay. If you can't, don't ask for it.
If you want everything glossed over, lady - say so. There's no guarantee you'll get it, but at least you have stated your opinion!" 
And no - we women are not mind readers, just like you guys aren't. But you've gotta be man - _or _woman enough, depending on whose side you look at it from - to _handle _the truth. _That's_ the catch. 
If ppl could learn how to read minds, I'd start classes and earn a gazillion bucks that way. 
Oh btw - if the lady in question is still totally impossible after that lil' speech *_points up_*, she's probably suffering from PMS, so be gentle to her and get the hell outta the way! 

And btw, part 2:
If you don't want my advice, say so and I'll shut up. I'm not a mind reader, y'know.


----------



## MacArther (Aug 3, 2009)

Having to do mouth exercises ever 15 minutes....and my mom not realizing I know to do this on my own.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2009)

If I had the ability to read a woman's mind, I'd still own the houses and cars I used to have but given away as parting gifts.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 4, 2009)

Henk said:


> Please someone tell me how to read a female's thoughts? They want the truth, as you give it they get pissed at you for doing it, but you can not dare lie and the sh*t will hit the fan!



*Psychiatric Help - $0.05*




I think it's time for me to play the psychiatrist... 

Girls always liked asking trap-questions... Here is an example :

"Honey, do you think I took some weight lately ?"

If you say "no", she'll be pissed off because she'll think you're f*cking blind for not noticing she took 20 lbs.
If you answer "yes", then you're f*cked ! Because she's gonna start a diet and put *you* on diet too... even if you don't need it !

So what _I_ think would be the best is that you make it clear with her that you will no longer answer any trap-questions. It may makes you sleep on the couch for several weeks, but it's better than spending the rest of your life running...

Of course, it is only my opinion...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 4, 2009)

Some advice, where possible make any ideas you come out with sound like it was their idea - they love being smarter than you; even when they're blatantly not. 

As for my annoyance; yesterday I had to travel 110 miles to Airbus in N.Wales; only to be told they'd screwed up the plans and my course is next week. I was soon relieved of my annoyance though because my boss gave me a week off paid to make up for screwing me around.


----------



## trackend (Aug 4, 2009)

Another guy I have worked with for 30 years died of a heart attack this morning at work its getting too dam close to home


----------



## tpikdave (Aug 5, 2009)

Henk said:


> Please someone tell me how to read a female's thoughts? They want the truth, as you give it they get pissed at you for doing it, but you can not dare lie and the sh*t will hit the fan!




I have been married to the same great gal now for over 30 years (and thats after 2 previous marriages). What I have learned has helped me (and us) to a very happy and stable relationship. It is this: Tell the truth. Always tell the truth even when it hurts. Of course maybe I am just lucky to have a woman who can process that without rancor, don't know. After a while in any relationship you tend to become great friends, if not, you have not got all the ingredients yet and possibly never will. Anyway, good friends always stab you in the FRONT. The truth is like a sharp knife. A lie is like a dull cleaver. An ingratiating fib is like a paper cut, you don't feel it at first but if you get enough of them they can bleed you to death.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 12, 2009)

I'M HEARING NOISES IN MY HOUSE!!!

WTH was that??

I just heard somthing...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2009)

Dark Matter said:


> I'M HEARING NOISES IN MY HOUSE!!!
> 
> WTH was that??
> 
> I just heard somthing...



What are you doing on the computer? Quick go run and hide...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 12, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What are you doing on the computer? Quick go run and hide...





Dark Matter said:


> I'M HEARING NOISES IN MY HOUSE!!!QUOTE]
> 
> Are you hearing noises in your house or in year head Completely different situations, if you are hearing noises in your house you may be in emminant danger, if your hearing noises in your head the rest of us may be in danger


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 12, 2009)

Frikkin people at one of the companies we provide IT for....they're always using the computers to surf personal websites (**tries to look very innocent while posting here**), and keep downloading viruses. That's annoying. The people who WRITE viruses....they PISS ME OFF.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 13, 2009)

Seems another one of my country's air force bases is heading down crap lane


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 14, 2009)

Deep sea fishing 12 miles out in the Atlantic got ruined by a storm. Scariest moment of my life. We had life jackets on and the deckhands who were going around with bait were in there bright orange overalls and jackets trying to pull up the anchor. It was supposed to be a four hour trip instead it was around 30 minutes and I caught no fish either. On top of that people were throwing up!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2009)

Saw a 12 year old boy bullying my 5 year old son. Told him to take one of his own size.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 14, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Saw a 12 year old boy bullying my 5 year old son. Told him to take one of his own size.



I'l fight him for you.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 15, 2009)

Forgetting that you're frying pasta with veggies while you're gaming on FB_ isn't_ a great thing to do...*_uses air powered hammer and an old crowbar to get the pan clean again_*...and forgetting to switch off the coffee machine while leaving a few drops of coffee in it isn't so darned smart either...*_snort_* 
It's just _not _my Kitchen-Day today. 
Shouldn't surprise me if even making Burnt Almonds would misfire on me today, too!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2009)

It's Monday morning, e nuff said!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 17, 2009)

Trying to make 3 hot dogs for myself for dinner.
Here's what I found out today:

- try to avoid getting onion juice in your eyes.

- pan fried wieners don't need to spend very long time on the frying pan.

- the frying pan don't _have _to be heating at full throttle _all _the time.

- do turn the bread thingies over on the toaster now and then.

- don't leave a plastic bag in close proximity of the toaster when you're toasting the bread.

- don't park the toaster cord in the little bowl with the raw chopped onions.

- or in the waterfilled dishpan. (No worries, nothing happened...)

- ketchup in the pc mouse isn't a good thing, either.

- and roasted onions in coffee tastes really...weird.

That was the dinner/hot dogs "Mein Kampf"! _*palmface.exe_*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> - try to avoid getting onion juice in your eyes.
> 
> [/I]*



That's pretty bad, but one thing I know that is worse is getting Jalepeno juice in your eye!!! I speak from experience on that one. To add insult to injury is having the person you're cooking for laugh at you!!!

I wish you luck on your next cooking adventure


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 17, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> That's pretty bad, but one thing I know that is worse is getting Jalepeno juice in your eye!!! I speak from experience on that one. To add insult to injury is having the person you're cooking for laugh at you!!!
> 
> I wish you luck on your next cooking adventure



Thanks, the luck is needed - a few days ago I managed to burn some pasta/veggiestuff on the frying pan, and forgot half a cup of of coffee on the coffee machine - that smells funny when it gets roasted in the glass can on the coffee machine. 
It sounds nasty with that Jalapeno - I've never tried it myself, as my stomach can't stand chili, but it sounds _very _painful - _and _annoying, what with someone laughing at you at the same time?
I'd get pi$$ed off alright! 
By the way, how did you get the Jalapeno juice out of your eye?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> By the way, how did you get the Jalapeno juice out of your eye?



Nothing really, it wasn't really that bad, just burned for a while. 

I saw your burned pasta and coffe post as well, better not tackle anything major like a roasted Turkeyfor a while, at least until your string of cooking incidents levels off


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 17, 2009)

Our neighbor thinks me and my wife are her personal babysitter. Yesterday, came home from the mall, her little girl came over, and just invited herself in the house. neighbor came over hour and a half later and said that she got some house work done. WTF! Today she wants my wife to baby sit while she goes to the doctor. But the thing is she ends up spending 3 hours running around doing shopping and stuff. Really P!sses my wife off. And she doesnt offer to pay. Just says "Thanks Guys". ERRR, B!tch.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Today she wants my wife to baby sit while she goes to the doctor. But the thing is she ends up spending 3 hours running around doing shopping and stuff. Really P!sses my wife off. .



I'd tell your wife to tell her no as she has housework to do!


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I'd tell your wife to tell her no as she has housework to do!





LOL, heck yeah. 

Quick Joke: what do you tell a woman with 2 black eyes. Nothing, You already told her twice!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 17, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Nothing really, it wasn't really that bad, just burned for a while.
> 
> I saw your burned pasta and coffee post as well, better not tackle anything major like a roasted Turkey for a while, at least until your string of cooking incidents levels off



The problem is: It doesn't.
It's a chronical condition, I'm afraid!  

The crazy thing is that I can:

Knit
Crotchet
Tie flies for fishing
Put up shelves without incidents
Carve wood and soapstone 
Shoot - both camera and guns
Wash
Clean
Sew embroider
Put new tyres on the car, fix the dampeners, change the oil and do general maintenance stuff - my ex taught me how to do that with his Ford Scorpio 2.9i, it was fun.
Fix my bicycle's flat tyre, set the gears, fik the brakes, oil things and change stuff.
Draw 'n paint and all sorts of creative stuff.

It's no problem as long as it's one-thing-after-the-other kind of stuff, but as soon as I try to do several things at once, like when cooking, things go _terribly _wrong.
I wholeheartedly agree with my ex-boyfriend:
If I had been a dog, and I would have to both bark AND wag my tail at the same time, I'd fall over!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2009)

Better to do one thing at a time well rather than several things at the same time poorly is what I say.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 17, 2009)

Today, a sequence of things happened. Each one as annoying as the last. ( This is 100% true)


1. I was trying to learn the finishing touches to a song on the guitar, when my string broke.

2. While on a half-hour drive to the nearest guitar store, my car ran out of fuel. It turns out that the gauge was broken.

3. Had to walk a kilometre in a thunderstorm to get fuel.

4. Gas Station was closed, had to walk another half of a kilometre in the aforementioned thunderstorm.

5. Walked back to my car, filled it up, got the guitar string, and drove home.

6. Put the string in my guitar, but not before it cut me on the finger.

7. Started to learn the song again. I played for 5 minutes when a different string breaks.

8 Figuring this is not my day, I decide to make lunch. and promptly burned a burger.

9. Ate the burned burger.


All in all a bad day


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Auravir said:


> Today, a sequence of things happened. Each one as annoying as the last. ( This is 100% true)
> 
> 
> 1. I was trying to learn the finishing touches to a song on the guitar, when my string broke.
> ...


Doesn't sound like a good day.....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 17, 2009)

Auravir said:


> Today, a sequence of things happened. Each one as annoying as the last. ( This is 100% true)


Be careful when you go to bed.
You never know when the bed slats might break...


Wheels


----------



## Auravir (Aug 17, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Be careful when you go to bed.
> You never know when the bed slats might break...
> 
> 
> Wheels



I'll have them reinforced


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 18, 2009)

Auravir said:


> Today, a sequence of things happened. Each one as annoying as the last. ( This is 100% true)
> 
> 
> 1. I was trying to learn the finishing touches to a song on the guitar, when my string broke.
> ...



Have you heard of a thing called 'The secret' ? if it exists you experienced it

Someone came up with the theory that negative thoughts/energy attract negative things ( apparently the same vice versa )

It could be true ,it could be coincidence or it could all be aload of


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2009)

Have to listen to the local sports radio talk show at work all day go on and on about Brett Favre going to sign with the Minnesota Vikings football team!!
I'd break the radio, but I work in a electronics repair department and someone would just fix it


----------



## Auravir (Aug 18, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Have you heard of a thing called 'The secret' ? if it exists you experienced it
> 
> Someone came up with the theory that negative thoughts/energy attract negative things ( apparently the same vice versa )
> 
> It could be true ,it could be coincidence or it could all be aload of



I have heard of it, and there is probably a small amount of truth to it, but I wasn't in a bad mood before the chain of events started happening. I'm not sure if "The Secret" caused it or not.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 19, 2009)

Waking up shortly before 6 with a start - had apparently bitten/clamped my teeth together in my sleep, and the pain from one of the teeth woke me up. DANG that HURT!
Off to the dentist with me today, I guess.


----------



## Maglar (Aug 20, 2009)

I had to get a physical to play my high school sport of bowling. Had to piss in a cup, get my finger pricked, then get the cough cough while being invaded by a hand . Got tested for the other regular stuff then good ole dock suggested a swine flu shot for protection if I catch it. Took two in the arm and was out...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2009)

I hate to think what they would have done if you were going to join the Football Team


----------



## Maglar (Aug 20, 2009)

Its just a standard physical they didnt know the sport.. I played football last year and it was just a vision test and nothing.. I dont know why this was so personal


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2009)

Auravir said:


> Today, a sequence of things happened. Each one as annoying as the last. ( This is 100% true)
> 
> 
> 1. I was trying to learn the finishing touches to a song on the guitar, when my string broke.
> ...



Hoss, you have the makings of a great Blues song.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL  That wasn't a good day.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 21, 2009)

Not at all...when I think about it, it was probably the most frustrating day of my life...at least now I can look back and laugh


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2009)

Migraine. *squints at screen*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm with you BB, feel a nasty headache coming on. Starting in the back of my neck and working around to the temple area now.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I'm with you BB, feel a nasty headache coming on. Starting in the back of my neck and working around to the temple area now.



If anything ought to be outlawed and prohibited, it ought to be headaches, migraines, colds, any kind of ache - and flu!
I munched a couple of Paracetamols, that took care of the worst headache. I can recommend it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Good to hear, try not to take too much medications if I can help it. My aches and pains today are being brought on by the cold, damp weather we've been experiencing the last couple days. Sun is supposed to break out just in time for the weekend though.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 21, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Good to hear, try not to take too much medications if I can help it. My aches and pains today are being brought on by the cold, damp weather we've been experiencing the last couple days. Sun is supposed to break out just in time for the weekend though.



Try a powernap and a big glass of cold water - sometimes it eases the worst pain. 
I hope your headache evaporates ASAP.
The weather isn't particularly cold here, but we've had some huge showers w. thunder last night.
The weather shoudl be getting better saturday and sunday, just in time for the airshow in Roskilde to proceed as planned.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Try a powernap and a big glass of cold water



I was thinking more on the lines of a few cold beers followed by an extended nap


----------



## Auravir (Aug 21, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I was thinking moreon the lines of a few cold beers followed by an extended nap



The perfect cure for everything


----------



## MacArther (Aug 21, 2009)

Having to clear cookies whenever I want to visit Youtube....


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

The rainy weather


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 21, 2009)

Its nice weather here.

I just got out of school.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2009)

Darkfish


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL. Today for me it was someone who decided that one plane was better than another in every way possible and had no facts to back it up. Finally after 2 hours of debating he finally said "Oh yes that P-51 has one advantage, range" <- This was after 2 hours of me trying to say the same exact thing! 

UGH


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 21, 2009)

That was sarcasim when I said that.


----------



## trackend (Aug 22, 2009)

Attended another funeral of yet another work mate today I had known since the 70's. The list of guys stiill around that I have known from that time is getting mighty short there is 4 of us left so the odds of seeing out my time and getting to retire have shorten yet again. I will be really pissed off if I dont get to retirement and I'll haunt the **** out of the railway.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2009)

Chose not to wear my shin guards today when I was asked to play in goals for our final lacrosse game of the season....and sure enough hit in the shins making two saves.....OUCH!


----------



## Maglar (Aug 22, 2009)

Went to a bowling tournament and totally blew it.. my 'game' was off and I was rushing and unfocused.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't worry about it!! We all have our off days!


For me it was having to find my dog in the pouring rain! We got him though!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2009)

We had about a thirty people cook-out at a friend's house. It didn't just rain... it stormed !!! Her house sure got
full in a hurry !!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2009)

couldn't upload pics last night....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 22, 2009)

Maglar said:


> Went to a bowling tournament and totally blew it.. my 'game' was off and I was rushing and unfocused.



Don't play golf then...like me and lose 30 odd balls 

Only played 9 holes too


----------



## Maglar (Aug 23, 2009)

I can lose an entire assecory pack of walmart balls in golf. After 9 holes I am tired and totally sucking, I usually shoot 130 lol!!! I dont do tournmanets, but I am deeply in love the feeling of hitting a ball and seeing it fly. Also the challenge of mastering a swing then learning to control it. Too much money though!


----------



## Maestro (Aug 23, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Don't play golf then...like me and lose 30 odd balls
> 
> Only played 9 holes too



Did someone ever told you that the goal of the game was to *avoid* sending your ball into the lake/woods ?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 23, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Did someone ever told you that the goal of the game was to *avoid* sending your ball into the lake/woods ?



Never actually have been told that , maybe thats where I'm going wrong?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Tweaked my knee on a hike yesterday afternoon, then twisted my back lying in bed last night. Going to need a full body cast if this keeps up!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn, sorry to hear that man.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 26, 2009)

Bucksnort - I can't recommend doing that, get well soon!

Here's my complaint for today:
Spent the day at home yesterday, because left knee and bad back acted up - a whole day and night's rest helped a lot, painkillers did the rest.
Well, what does the "genius" here do today, when back at the shop?
Wrap up some big black plastic bags up, that were filled with clothes that were to be delivered to the Danish Red Cross, and carry them out and toss 'em in the Red Cross container.
Back *_thud!_* started *_thud!_* acting *_thud_!* up *_thud!_* again *_thud!_* - surprise! *_kicks-own-a$$_*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dang headache is back again today, feels like I'm eiterh coming down with something or alleriges are acting up. Usually only have allergies during late winter-early springs, but I kinda feel like crap today. Guy at work has been hacking off and on all week, come to think if it he always seems to have a cold. Better not catch that just before vacation or I'll really be P.O.'ed!!


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 28, 2009)

Going to buy a birthday card and finding all their Christmas stuff is already on display


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2009)

The bl**dy sun didn't stay out long today...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I've ordered a paint for a model I'm working on 2 weeks ago. It's the main paint color for the model so I can't do anything further until I get it!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2009)

I just discovered that there's a new fad here in Redding, and it's not a good one...

California driving law states that you are to come to a complete stop at a stop sign, and if someone is there ahead of you, it's thier turn to go. If you arrive at the intersection at the same time, the driver on the right goes first. Pretty easy to understand...you'd think.

But here's where it gets interesting: aparently some people think that it's ok to follow the car ahead of them through the intersection. I have no idea what those idiots are thinking...or if they're thinking at all.

It's happened to me twice (close calls, too), and I saw it happen one other time so far.


----------



## Civettone (Aug 30, 2009)

The bosses blocked facebook at work. They're using a service called OpenDNS which has a list of sites not to be shown. 

Luckily this site isn't on it yet 

Kris


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2009)

PC crashed


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

School... Nuff' said.


----------



## imalko (Aug 31, 2009)

Had a family argument today. Won't bother you with details, but I'm always annoyed with things like that what ever the reason for argument happen to be. And as if that wasn't enough I had an headache all afternoon...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

That stinks  

Well my stupid camera won't upload pictures and I've spent 5 + hours on it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 1, 2009)

Breaking a chunk off a molar and having to go to the dentist yet again...and this time it HURTS!
GOD it hurts!!! *whimper*


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2009)

Dang, sorry to hear that BB! 

Tooth pain sucks!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks GG, I'm on my way out the door now, got an emergency option. 
Phew, it's gonna be sheer relief when this is over and done!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2009)

Getting the flu. Not sure if it's the H1N1 (pig-flu) variant, I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2009)

detoured to the hobby shop today to get some paint and it was closed...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hope the chompers are better today BB, and Marcel hope you just have the regulars seasonal strain of the flu.

Took the Longbow to the range last night to get in some practice. Couldn't hit the broad side of a bard from the inside!!! Oh, well it happens sometimes, today I'll probably hit everything I shoot at. That is sometime the nature of Traditional Archery, you just don't have the concentration some days to shoot well.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Bucksnort, and thanks for the good wish. 
I know that kind of days - here in DK we've got a saying about that kind of days: It's one of those days where you can't poke a stick in a dog sh** without breaking both the stick and the...well, let's call it a pile of dog manure for now. 
I hope you get a better day on the archery range ASAP. 

My day:
Got up at 0615 this morning to go to the Dentist's School in Copenhagen. It's free treatment, and they usually take you in for treatment when you've got a toothache and no cash. Which happens all too regularly for me - the no cash part, that is. 
Wound up as no. 44 out of 50 patients today, so it took a while to get checked out. I was prepared for that, so I had brought a book and my knitting kit, so I had something to do while waiting.
The bad thing is that it's a student that's going to extract my bad tooth, and it won't happen until tuesday next week. *growl*
But at least it's free, and I guess it beats having nothing done at all about that particular tooth, which was the other option.

The good thing is that I got treated by a pretty famous (- in Denmark, at least) dentist, who also happens to play bass in a famous danish band.
_And _he's a _darned _charming hottie. 
So it was a bit hard to keep a straight face when all I wanted to do was drool and go totally 14-y.o. fan girl on the poor, unsuspecting man.  I managed to keep myself together though, and then it was something to brag about to the friends afterwards - which I did, of course. 

So it was bit of both good and bad news from me for now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice BB


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Good luck with the tooth and the "hottiie dentist" BB.
I shot the bow again today and did much better. That's the thing with shooting a bow by instinct and not using sights, sometimes you just aren't focused enough and don't shoot well. Thankfully those days are getting few a far between for me, most days I shoot well, some days just don't.
Going to shoot every day for the next two weeks before my Elk hunt.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 4, 2009)

Internets hit a strong headwind and has stalled to dialup speed


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Internets hit a strong headwind and has stalled to dialup speed



Know that feeling.....at the end of the month mostly...


----------



## jamierd (Sep 6, 2009)

My doctor after speaking to my rehab specialist has decided i am not allowed to go back to work yet .so another 2 months stuck at home with no cash


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 6, 2009)

What a Bummer Wayne!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 6, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Know that feeling.....at the end of the month mostly...



Ya - ours doesn't reset til about the 6th usually 

* ucking annoying!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2009)

Both my basketball teams played rather ordinary today.....not impressed with the errors and effort!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Woohoooo...! USS Yorktown CV-5 in 1/350!

Hic! $674.99! 

Oh! Right....Yankee Modelworks! D*mn!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 7, 2009)

The bloody possum nibbled the new shoots of our roses. The little sh**.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 8, 2009)

Is going to get that broken, chipped molar pulled out today, so cross your fingers for me as dentists terrify me, and _this _is the primary reason why.
*_sings_* Wish me luck as you wave me goodbye...*_strangled sob_*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 8, 2009)

Good luck with the tooth. 
Got home from the 3 day Labor Day Weekend late last night and had a message that one of my Aunts had a stroke over the weekend. Don't know much other than that.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 8, 2009)

My school laptop completely crashed, and tech support left before I was out of class because "they were having a slow day...."


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2009)

Took me a couple of days for the penny to drop and realize I had 2 sprues of parts missing from my new Ju88 kit....


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 10, 2009)

That sucks Wayne, hopefully you'll get it sorted soon.

My college keeps changing everyone's schedule to "fix" them, but keep adding more conflicts. Yesterday's were fine, but they changed them again sometime in the night and now they're awful, with conflicts all over the place.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 11, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> My college keeps changing everyone's schedule to "fix" them, but keep adding more conflicts. Yesterday's were fine, but they changed them again sometime in the night and now they're awful, with conflicts all over the place.



The same damn thing happened to me in Grade 11. They had changed their scheduling system and the schedules of everyone were f*cked up. At first, I had two history classes : "Grade 10 History" (that I had passed the previous year with 84%) and "History of the 20th Century" (which was the option I took for that year).

No need to tell that I ended up quite fast in the Principal's office to know what the f*ck was going on with my schedule... along with about 50 other students !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2009)

Footy team just lost their final...season over....


----------



## trackend (Sep 12, 2009)

Went to the quack now I have a second load of pills to remember to take and a specialist visit and a hospital trip.
I think I'm falling to bits at the seams


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2009)

Bl**dy sore neck!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sore knee after last nights workout. Could barely straighten it out last night. Feel a little pinching today, but nothing major. Bad timing as I leave for Colorado in just a couple days and need my legs to go up and down mountains.
Also am getting a little concered over a little skin discoloration on my temple. Not too big, but it appears to be getting a little darker. Will have to have the doctor check it out when I get back from vacation.
Aunt passed away this past Friday evening as well, she has been in pretty poor healthe for a while, and suffered a massive stroke a week ago. I guess that puts my small ailments in perspective.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 16, 2009)

Work.
I just HATE getting several things to do at the same time, I can't HAVE it! *growls*
ONE thing at a time, PLEASE!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Work.
> I just HATE getting several things to do at the same time, I can't HAVE it! *growls*
> ONE thing at a time, PLEASE!



Well, to look on the bright side, it's better to have too many tasks to do at work than to have to few or none at all. (And my friends tell me I have a non-positive way of looking at life)


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 16, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Well, to look on the bright side, it's better to have too many tasks to do at work than to have to few or none at all. (And my friends tell me I have a non-positive way of looking at life)



Not when you're me, I _suck _ at multitasking.
My ex-boyfriend described it rather accurately and with loving humour:
If I were a dog and I was supposed to wag my tail AND bark at the same time, I'd fall over. 

On the Up side of things: 
I received an apology from my daily leader, she does know that I'm no good at doing several things at once.
Apology accepted, of course, and then we had a nice chat over a cup of coffee - and yes, I agree with you - it's better to have _something _to do, than just sit around and stare out the window.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2009)

Guy ringing me up wanting to sell me something...Nick off!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 18, 2009)

The shower's tap is leaking water... I'll have to hire someone to knock down a part of the bathroom wall to change the damn thing. 

While we're at it, I think I'm gonna get a brand new shower in glass fiber instead of the one in ceramics tiles I currently have.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 18, 2009)

Nothing, it was a great day.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 18, 2009)

you lucky B Vic!

Dam international shipping costs!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Nothing, it was a great day.



Ditto!!...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2009)

Goddam internet has slowed....resets in 24 [email protected]!


----------



## Maestro (Sep 20, 2009)

Three things... That are linked together.

1 - My brand new credit card (a renewal of my old one) got blocked... Forcing me to pay my fuel cash. (About $40.00 CND.)

2 - When I called my credit company, they told me that they blocked it because of a "suspicious" transaction from Yahoo Wallet of (drumm rolls) : $1.00 USD. They unblocked it when I told them that I had a website with Yahoo.

3 - Discovering how NOT bilingual I was when I called Yahoo... Just to clear things up. I travelled to a few English-speaking places, but I never had so much trouble to be understood. The guy on the phone even told me : "I am sorry but I don't understand what you're saying." I finally managed to explain the case right enough to be told that it was perfectly normal to have a pre-authorization charge of $1.00 when I edited my billing account for my new credit card.

Sh*tty morning...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

I went to 7:30 mass this morning and then my CCD teacher (Its so dumba** religious S*it my dad makes me do) told me I had to go again. But I told her I'd go ask the priest if I had to go, but I just left.


----------



## ellis995 (Sep 20, 2009)

Having no model kits. And nothing to build. Due to getting no cash from the DWP ( Department for Works and Pensions )  nothing from them since 29th July.

Really peeved off  just ask Terry ( Airframes ) he knows what i am going through


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

Dam, that's a long time to go high and dry.


Past couple of months I've been having to take Ambien to sleep at night, and apparently late at night when I'm up and not remembering being up, I'm bidding on e-Bay for stuff I don't need (like book on Fokker T.8W???) which I already had a copy of and apparently getting my "lol" and "salute" posts bass-ackwards which can be funny, or REALLY bad.


----------



## conkerking (Sep 23, 2009)

Lost a part of the Fujimi Spit XIV I'm working on... as in gone, vanished without trace. Not even like it's a small part - spine of fuselage behind canopy. Very annoyed. Might set the kids to finding it later with a cashi ncentive.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2009)

conkerking said:


> Lost a part of the Fujimi Spit XIV I'm working on... as in gone, vanished without trace. Not even like it's a small part - spine of fuselage behind canopy. Very annoyed. Might set the kids to finding it later with a cashi ncentive.



 ....oh  hang on I'm supposed to be annoyed...about something?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

Can't sleep at night  and then I can't think straight at school.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2009)

My son had a car accident today on the way home from work. A 4 wheel drive decided to do a U-turn from his lane across the lane my son was in....problem was my son was right along side the D!ckhead when he turned...no chance to avoid a collision. The pr!ck actually left the scene, chased by a witness car, he then returned provided details and left again....F*cking idiot!

car is not driveable...Guess we will see what the go is tomorrow...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

Well that sucks, was your son OK?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 28, 2009)

S**t man that sucks, how's your son, was he hurt?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 28, 2009)

Sh!t, your son alright? My grandmother got hit because of some f##ktard a while back. Idiot back out of his driveway, never looked behind, and hit her new car.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 28, 2009)

Two things: Is your son ok? Also, can you give me a description of the other driver, so I can have some "friends" look for him so they can "talk" about the virtues of safe driving?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

MacArther said:


> Two things: Is your son ok?* Also, can you give me a description of the other driver, so I can have some "friends" look for him so they can "talk" about the virtues of safe driving?*



Lmao!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2009)

MacArther said:


> Two things: Is your son ok? Also, can you give me a description of the other driver, so I can have some "friends" look for him so they can "talk" about the virtues of safe driving?



Thanks for your concern Guys, Aaron is fine just p*ssed off he only just finished paying his Uncle for the car 2 weeks ago.

I smell a rat...he bolted then came back, after being chased, then left pretty quick again after details were exchanged....wonder if the Pr*ck had been drinking?

Mac, I would like to speak to the [email protected] about safe driving myself....can only hope he will get to hospital pretty quick for an operation to get his head out of his @rse!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2009)

glad your boy is ok Wayne


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 29, 2009)

Glad your boy Aaron id okay Wayne and your probably right, the p**ck would have been over the limit.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 29, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> I smell a rat...he bolted then came back, after being chased, then left pretty quick again after details were exchanged....wonder if the Pr*ck had been drinking?



Sounds likely mate , glad your son was alright 

I'd be majorly pissed too , esp after only paying it off 2 weeks before hand! 

Good luck with it


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks fellas, as Aaron is only an apprentice with minimal income he only had, by choice, fire and theft insurance so he is not covered on his policy, the other wanker has insurance so he has now sent a registered letter to the guy holding him responsible for the accident and requested he provide details within 7 days of his intentions.....as per legal aid advice. 

So we will find out soon if he is honorable or a ....?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 29, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> So we will find out soon if he is honorable or a ....?



Oal! let me finish!

or a...guy who may just get his **** kicked if he doesn't play ball!

He should have to pay a fine for damaging a Holden too !


----------



## phatzo (Sep 29, 2009)

would love to help getting this guys head out of his arse but unfortunately I'm better at sticking them in.

thts his head in his arse


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2009)

This actually happened to me yesterday after a week and a half of not driving in crazy, over agressive driving conditions.
Was driving north on a four lane highway and saw a police car with lights coming up behind me very fast (I was driving 70 MPH). Rest of traffic was oblivious to the squad. I started to slow down, moved to the right and had the truck about halfway on the shoulder and half in the right lane.
Girl behind me swerves into the right lane when she sees the police, but instead of slowing down she tries to pass me as the cop is going by in the left lane!!! She finally slows down and pulls in behind me.
After the police car passes she starts speeding up and started to pass me, I hit the acceleator and pulled up next to her and let he know of my displeasure, she got the heck out of there in a hurry. Was hoping the police would nab her, but looks like they had a guy in cuffs up the road a bit and were in the process of going through his bags.
Not sure what pissed me off more, the oblivious, stare straight ahead as you drive along singing along to the radio mentality of drivers or the dumb sh#@ chicky that thinks she can pass me as a police officer is trying to get through traffic!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 29, 2009)

Reading the posts in the Polanski thread. Disturbed is the word I'm going to described it, and I'm saying no more.


----------



## Torch (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah Vassili, I've got to agree with you, different mind sets I geuss..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2009)

Really glad to hear your boy is ok Wayne. 

If they could only outlaw being an idiot.....


Vassili - A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not gonna start anything up on that. Wayne- hope that @ssclown pays for the repair. Is the car a total loss?


----------



## Heinz (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn Wayne hope your son is all ok!

Also hope that bastard does the right thing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Yeah, I'm not gonna start anything up on that. Wayne- hope that @ssclown pays for the repair. Is the car a total loss?



It has been classed as an "Economical writeoff" by one repairer that was shown the photo's.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 30, 2009)

Crap. Sounds like my mothers old stationwagon. Gave it to her parents. Some idiot thought it was great to back up two miles to his house, never looked back. Totaled the front end, and the car was written off.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 30, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Crap. Sounds like my mothers old stationwagon. Gave it to her parents. Some idiot thought it was great to back up two miles to his house, never looked back. Totaled the front end, and the car was written off.



I remember that, we were in the backseat, all of a sudden I look up and the rearend of this F.150 just crushes the front end. The daughter of the driver was all crying and paniking, but I don't the father had any idea what the [email protected] was going on (least that's what it looked like). It's a shame, I really liked that car. 
Hey Wayne, sorry about the car. Least your son's okay. Hope this guy's insurance goes through the roof. 

On another note, I think one of the students in my Ante-Bellum class maybe an extremists, saying that extremism is good to get points across to the public (like those eco-nutjobs). Not a political debate, I was just really [email protected] at him.


----------



## Henk (Sep 30, 2009)

Guys, I may not have a job in the future. My boss caused a lot of **** for himself and now he lets the business suffer for that and he wants to cut down on my salary, but I am not going to stand for that. His personal debt is his problem not the business problem.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 30, 2009)

Crap, sorry to hear that Henk. My best advice is to start looking for another job ASAP.


----------



## Henk (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks mate, already started doing that the moment I was told about the whole thing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

What is your current job ? Good luck, really hope you can find a job!!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 30, 2009)

Jesus henk!  I'm sorry man. Yeah, your doing the right thing by looking for another job. That yahoo of a boss of yours will bring the whole business down, doing what he's doing.


----------



## Henk (Oct 1, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> What is your current job ? Good luck, really hope you can find a job!!



I am the manager of a shop here in my town that rents and sell PS2 and PS3 stuff and we do repairs as well. I am not such a big game freak to sit and play games the whole time like the rest of the staff, no I love my personal time to be with friends or family, but you do get the days where you just want to be alone. I love working with people and giving a great service back to my customers and that is what I am famous for, but if you screw me over I become the biggest @sshole you have ever known.



Ferdinand Foch said:


> Jesus henk!  I'm sorry man. Yeah, your doing the right thing by looking for another job. That yahoo of a boss of yours will bring the whole business down, doing what he's doing.



Thank you mate, luckily no one get's me down. My boss must work for someone and not run his own business, he is to soft of a person to be a boss and take difficult decisions.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2009)

Hope things work out for the best Henk...take care man!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2009)

Best of luck Henk.

The current flat I am living in has its internet connected for 3 days now but my flatmates haven't picked up the router from their old flat yet so we don't yet have internet. So using the wireless in the library :/


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2009)

Feel a cold coming on after spending last week in a tent in the mountains. Hope it's nothing more serious than head cold, ie Pig Flu!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 1, 2009)

I was asked to join a senior hockey league what I failed to do was find out when the ice time was it turns out I'd have to take time off work which I cannot afford


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2009)

What, a Canadian choosing work over playing Hockey!!! Now I know for a fact that Hell has frozen over


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

Forgot to shut my window last night which is near my head and I woke up at 6 a.m. freezing, now I have a bad cold.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2009)

I know the feeling, had to sleep a couple nights in the mountains with two pairs of sweatpants, shirt and quilted jacket, socks, and a stocking cap on my head to keep warm. I'm paying for it now, going to see the Doctor if I don't feel any better over the weekend.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2009)

heh, but you are a true outdoors man, I just left my window open.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 1, 2009)

Guys you don't catch a cold from getting cold
The reality being from what I'vee learned the cold temp is more likely to kill the cold causing virus it's in the house with it's higher temp thats a breeding ground for the virus


----------



## Maestro (Oct 2, 2009)

That's right. Temperature has nothing to do with catching a cold. It's all about viruses. You must have shook the hand of someone who had a cold... Or had any other kind of contact with an infected person.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2009)

pain in the @ss no matter how it reared it's ugly head.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> pain in the @ss no matter how it reared it's ugly head.....



Exactly!!!!
I realize the act of just being cold did not spur on the cold, but I tend to come down with a cold of Flu after every camping trip that has involved sleeping out in very cold temps. Usually starts with a sore throat, then head congestion. This time my ears are involved and I'm getting a bit of Vertigo. Heading to the Doc at lunch as the ear thingy has spread to my left ear as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Feeling the cold sneaking up on me, feel like bl**dy cr*p!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 3, 2009)

Bugger of a day, back pain, a cold coming on and the gall stones are playing up again, but why should I worry, life is good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Bugger of a day, back pain, a cold coming on and the gall stones are playing up again, but why should I worry, life is good.



That's the spirit Vic!


----------



## Civettone (Oct 3, 2009)

Having lost so much time trying 4 times to burn a DVD which made me so late I didn't go to a party I was looking forward to for weeks.

Why doesn't that stuff just work when it's supposed to?

Kris


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2009)

That stinks.... in soccer I got tripped and my ankles are really weak.... they hurt...

Bright side I scored 3 goals against the team we were playing who is ranked #1... final score 6-1


----------



## MacArther (Oct 4, 2009)

walking to my dorm room only to be impeded by two other students playing tonsil hockey right in front of the door to my room!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2009)

The bl**dy cold still wreaking(?) havoc....and it's Monday tomorrow!


----------



## MacArther (Oct 4, 2009)

> and it's Monday tomorrow!



I'm not gonna lie, that's HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2009)

digging up friggin weeds in the yard today....can't they just not grow!!...or do it some place else...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2009)

Tension headache from the bl**dy cold.....oh, yeah, it's Monday!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2009)

Was going to sit my UK Clinical Aptitude Test (UKCAT) today and the train I was planning on getting stopped at the station as per usual and then waited. There were around 50-100 of us waiting to get on and the doors never opened and the train drew off without anyone getting on, was absolutely raging. To make matters worse the next train would make me miss my appointment (which was unmissable as there were no more bookings) so it cost me £60 in a taxi to get there.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn, that sucks!


----------



## MacArther (Oct 5, 2009)

Good luck with the medical test. My friend in Arizona just got his MCAT scores back and he scored a 27, but he wants to retake it to score better....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> digging up friggin weeds in the yard today....can't they just not grow!!...or do it some place else...



I know the feeling, my neighbour cultivates them and the prevailing wind plants the seeds in my yard, millions of them.



Gnomey said:


> Was going to sit my UK Clinical Aptitude Test (UKCAT) today and the train I was planning on getting stopped at the station as per usual and then waited. There were around 50-100 of us waiting to get on and the doors never opened and the train drew off without anyone getting on, was absolutely raging. To make matters worse the next train would make me miss my appointment (which was unmissable as there were no more bookings) so it cost me £60 in a taxi to get there.



Bl**dy trains, you'd have thought they would have noticed. Hope you did okay with the test and I hope you don't mind me asking, but what is the Clinical Test and what's if for?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2009)

Rediscovering after yesterday's water gymnastic lesson just HOW bad my general physical shape is, and in particular that the nerves in my back _still _works _perfectly _fine...*growls*...painkillers, you've _got _to love 'em!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2009)

MacArther said:


> Good luck with the medical test.



Thanks.



Vic Balshaw said:


> Bl**dy trains, you'd have thought they would have noticed. Hope you did okay with the test and I hope you don't mind me asking, but what is the Clinical Test and what's if for?



Yeah he didn't seem to notice and the station master had no idea what just happened.

UKCAT is essential just an aptitude test to see if you have the necessary skills (aptitude) to do medicine. I thought it was pretty easy so I think I got good scores (they appear to be relative so I can't really tell). Was certainly better than average, so hopefully bodes well for my application (if the rest of it is good enough).

http://www.ukcat.ac.uk/


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck mate!

Still have the blasted cold....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 6, 2009)

Bl**dy colds hanging on and I feel crap, but life's still good


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2009)

Apparently according to my flatmates Kelly Slater (Kelly Slater - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) was round for some drinks/mini house party really early this morning (or late last night depending how you look at it) at our flat. Unfortunately had been out but gone to bed because I had class in the morning and therefore missed it all, gutted .


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 6, 2009)

That my "In the Can" thread bombed.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/can-21014.html


Wheels


----------



## conkerking (Oct 6, 2009)

Another attempt being sabotaged by stupid sodding incorrectly sized decals.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 6, 2009)

Went to the dentist today. Thought I'd cracked a crown a few months back (Dad died the same day, so it hasn't really been top-priority), so went to get it fixed. They took a look, and promptly proclaimed it to be a tooth that was cracked. Dang. Two fillings later (added metal in mouth was balanced by removing an equal amount of cash from my debit card), I'm good to go, with the standard admonishment to "come see us soon for a cleaning".


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Had to go home from work...can _not_ afford to be off sick!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm luck, Lucky. I live at home, no more work so can feel crook and sh**y like today without taking a sicky……Hope you feel better sooooon


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Pong (Oct 7, 2009)

Darn malware from an internet cafe infected me PC today, and unfortunately it's still active.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Had to go home from work...can _not_ afford to be off sick!



Take care Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2009)

Cheers Wayne....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 7, 2009)

Went to the health club last night. Walked on the Treadmill and watched the Minnesota Twins play the Detroit Tigers for the chance to play the Yanks in the playoffs. Do not have cable at home so I spent the evening on the treadmill watching the game. Wouldn't you know it, dang game had to go into extra innings and I did not want to miss the end.
Overall spend almost 3 hours on the treadmill watching the game. Could not feel the bottoms of my feet towards the end and now this morning I am completely exhausted, can't get my eyes to focus, and I have a headache. Suprisingly my feet and legs don't really feel that bad.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 7, 2009)

Had to leave school early for a orthodontist appointment. I go there, I had broken a bracket and they were going to replace it when the lady broke 4 more brackets, I ended up spending 1 and a half hours in the office........... ON top of that my new wire hurts like a b*tch

Jan! Get better soon!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Harrison, buddy! 

Thanks!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 7, 2009)

No problem!

Ah crap! Mueller Water failed me in the stock market, lost 200 dollars, shakes head in defeat.

Oh the bright side HOGS (That's the ticker symbol) A Chinese Pig slaughtering company made me 80 dollars and Eldurado Gold made me gain 284 dollars (this isn't including margin interest.........But, I'm sure I'll loose it all tommorow.....

This is a game for school, using virtual money but it updates with the regular stock market. I'm in first outta 80 kids, my dad helps a lot.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Went to the health club last night. Walked on the Treadmill and watched the Minnesota Twins play the Detroit Tigers for the chance to play the Yanks in the playoffs. Do not have cable at home so I spent the evening on the treadmill watching the game. Wouldn't you know it, dang game had to go into extra innings and I did not want to miss the end.
> Overall spend almost 3 hours on the treadmill watching the game. Could not feel the bottoms of my feet towards the end and now this morning I am completely exhausted, can't get my eyes to focus, and I have a headache. Suprisingly my feet and legs don't really feel that bad.



Wow, who'd ever thought watching a game could be healthy - 

**********************************************

Jan, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Henk (Oct 8, 2009)

I hate not working.


----------



## MacArther (Oct 8, 2009)

I have to sit through 5 hours of training for a part-time job that basically entails making sure no-one starts a fight and the places holds together through the night.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 9, 2009)

Went to the hobby shop... I walked to the tools rack, bent over to pick-up a tool at the bottom of the rack and... Scratch ! Ripped the seat of my jeans. The most annoying thing is that I didn't notice it until about 30 minutes later...

Now, where is the friggin hidden camera ?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 9, 2009)

"Woops"


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Back is a bit sore this morning, too much exercise and too little loafing this week I'm afraid.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Went to the hobby shop... I walked to the tools rack, bent over to pick-up a tool at the bottom of the rack and... Scratch ! Ripped the seat of my jeans. The most annoying thing is that I didn't notice it until about 30 minutes later...
> 
> Now, where is the friggin hidden camera ?



I'm not annoyed now


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 10, 2009)

Stepped on a nail this morning, OWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2009)

OUCH! 

Bad stuff fellas!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2009)

Strewth Harrison, you ok mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 10, 2009)

My oath H, how's the foot?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 10, 2009)

It's really really hurting, I have a soccer game at noon today too. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh well H, you'll just have to put the old leg up on a stool and get on with some more modelling


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 10, 2009)

I must wait for Wojtek, because he said he has a couple minor things I need to correct before painting. But after we can start the Stuka build


----------



## ian lanc (Oct 10, 2009)

Making a display base today and drilled the mounting hole in the wrong place after it took 6hrs to cut/trim/stain/varish the piece of wood  WASTED


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 10, 2009)

Snot, cough, fever, antibiotics. *_sneezes wipes monitor screen clean again_*
And no boyfriend to complain about it to - now THAT'S terrible!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 11, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> I must wait for Wojtek, because he said he has a couple minor things I need to correct before painting. But after we can start the Stuka build



No problems H, but want' a see the P-40 looking proud first




ian lanc said:


> Making a display base today and drilled the mounting hole in the wrong place after it took 6hrs to cut/trim/stain/varish the piece of wood  WASTED



That’s tough Ian, can't you repair and hid it some way?
 



BikerBabe said:


> Snot, cough, fever, antibiotics. *_sneezes wipes monitor screen clean again_*
> And no boyfriend to complain about it to - now THAT'S terrible!



You got all us guys Babe!!!!! Hope you feel better soon…..


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 11, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> -cut-
> You got all us guys Babe!!!!! Hope you feel better soon…..



Thanks Vic, I've got you guys to complain to, so that helped a bit. 
Now...me moving on to get a "life"...hm, where can I download _that_???


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2009)

Channel surfing today and found a show on a Dambusters survivor and his aircraft "T for Tommy" which happened to be the reserve aircraft for the raid, problem was it was half way through.... Bummer!!

will have to keep a lookout in the future for a repeat airing...


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2009)

watch out for it Wayne, its a great program with some very interesting stuff in it


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2009)

rochie said:


> watch out for it Wayne, its a great program with some very interesting stuff in it



Oh don't worry I WILL see it in full, what I saw was real good!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 11, 2009)

All this hooo-raah on the forum about Obama getting the Nobel Peach Prize [plus 1.4 million dollars].
There are more important things to talk about on the forum.

Charles


----------



## ian lanc (Oct 12, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> That’s tough Ian, can't you repair and hid it some way?



When i bodged it i stabbed the hell out of it with a screwdriver, so i'm having to make another

ian.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 12, 2009)

ian lanc said:


> When i bodged it i stabbed the hell out of it with a screwdriver, so i'm having to make another



You'd best hang onto it Ian, keep it close at hand as a bashing board for the release of future frustrations.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> You'd best hang onto it Ian, keep it close at hand as a bashing board for the release of future frustrations.



That sounds like a good idea Ian, take note mate!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ankle from hell is acting up again. Felt it pull on Sunday when I thought I was a strongman and carried a big, heavy, nastly Television up the stair by myself. Thankfully I can walk on it fairly well, but have shooting pain starting at my heal and shooting all the way up my calf muscle. 
Seeing a new Doctor in a week and will see if he will do anything other than send me to a Physical Therapist and want to do Cortizone shot into the ankle, that can do more damage than just living with it from what I've read. Chainsaw is still and option as well, Bzzzzzzzz, problem solved!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 14, 2009)

Finally felt a little better this morning, so I went to work.
Only to go back home again a couple of hours later, when the fever started boiling yet again.
The antibiotic pill thingys works just fine, so it must be some kind of virus that's having a feckin' party, buggering me.
Had lunch, took a nap, woke up 4 hours later when both the bed gear and yours truly were drenched in sweat. Yum. Ew.
Took a shower,had dinner and no appetite; relaxed by watching tv and started to knit a pair of socks for my mom, and now I certainly wouldn't mind going back to bed ASAP. *_yawns big time tries to look chipper...ah, forget it...wrings eyes flollops onto the couch_*
Oh yes, and I STILL don't have anyone in my life to complain to, and to whine and pester about feeling lousy and feverish again. 
And _yes_, I'm bored senseless right now. *_growls_*


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 14, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Ankle from hell is acting up again. Felt it pull on Sunday when I thought I was a strongman and carried a big, heavy, nastly Television up the stair by myself. Thankfully I can walk on it fairly well, but have shooting pain starting at my heal and shooting all the way up my calf muscle.
> Seeing a new Doctor in a week and will see if he will do anything other than send me to a Physical Therapist and want to do Cortizone shot into the ankle, that can do more damage than just living with it from what I've read. Chainsaw is still and option as well, Bzzzzzzzz, problem solved!!!



Cortisone worked acharm on my shoulder hasn't bugged me in several years , mind you my MD is also an accupunture guy so he's a dab hand with the needle.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 14, 2009)

F*cking terrible day.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 14, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Cortisone worked acharm on my shoulder hasn't bugged me in several years , mind you my MD is also an accupunture guy so he's a dab hand with the needle.



I don't doubt it would help, but I've read of many people having thier Achilles rupture from just the cortizone injection alone which concerns me. 
On the good side it's feeling much better today. I don't seem to injure it as much as I used to and it takes much less time to heal up that it used to. Hopefully am turning the corner on this. Plan is to loose more weight and do my ankle/calf stretches diligently. If it's not cleared up by spring I'll check into more drastic measures.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> F*cking terrible day.



Be careful, Lad.... Ladies present !!

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 14, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Be careful, Lad.... Ladies present !!
> 
> Charles



Where??? *looks around*


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

What are you saying? Chicks build model planes?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Be careful, Lad.... Ladies present !!
> 
> Charles



Well, its the truth..............horrible day..


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

People trying to clean vinyl with inappropriate chemicals.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2009)

basketball team putting in a pretty ordinary effort today....


----------



## Maestro (Oct 18, 2009)

Picked up a (verbal) fight with a Morrocan employee at the place where I work. We had a relatively... erhm... "constructive" debate over abortion. All went wrong when he threated our society of "barbarian society". There I just exploded. Ended up telling him to f*ck off.

I'm still on the adrenaline rush as we speak...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

Woooo! Way to go!


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 18, 2009)

My car, and the fact it works perfectly one day but keeps stalling the next


----------



## MacArther (Oct 18, 2009)

My parents not communicating the fact that one has just spent a good 30 minutes ragging on me, before the other calls not two minutes later to do their own bit...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 20, 2009)

Back and knee feeling better, I'm finally getting rid of a major cold, antibiotics done - only to start coming down with the flu.
I'm FED UP with being ill one way or the other!!! *growls*

EDIT:
Oh well...on the up side of things, I'm not pregnant, and I don't have a toothache!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2009)

Got yet another ear infection!! I thought ear infections were for youngsters? I've had more of them in my adult life than in my youth by far.

Also, local grocery store almost caused my to drive off the road last night. Bought a small sandwich and bottle of milk for the drive home. Opened the milk and took a big mouthfull only to find it was pretty chunky. Then the taste hit me, eyes crossed, and then the smell hit, aaarghhh. Luckily I did not swallow any of it, but the foul taste stayed with me for a while, even after chewing on a couple peices of Spearment gum. Nasty!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2009)

Holy sh!t Buck a double whammy, that sucks man.....don't know which is worse? hope you get over that infection quickly!


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2009)

my wife has just informed me she needs some space in my workshop for her" girly" stuff


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 23, 2009)

rochie said:


> my wife has just informed me she needs some space in my workshop for her" girly" stuff



That just ain't right!!!

Doctor prescribed some anti-biotics of Horse pill proportions to combat the ear infection. Two a day, hopefully they knock it out.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 23, 2009)

rochie said:


> my wife has just informed me she needs some space in my workshop for her" girly" stuff



Can't she find some space somewhere else, like in a closet or something, for her stuff??? 

Oh, almost forgot complaining about something:

I can't find my fri**ing keys! *growls*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 23, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Oh, almost forgot complaining about something:
> 
> I can't find my fri**ing keys! *growls*



Did you check the lock on your door or the ignition of your auto? Done that several times, can't find keys and find I left them in the doorknob or the keyhole in the truck


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Splitting headache!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Splitting headache!



I hear ya, got one myself, neck and jaw is sore as well. Da$# ear infarction!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't know what is p*ssing me off more....

The fact I have a baseball game at 9 at night in a town that is an hour away. Or the fact that it is pouring and cold and the coach is refusing to cancel the game 

Ah yes and Get BETTER soon Jan!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2009)

Thought my lecture was 12:00 not 11:00 so didn't get up for it. Doesn't bother me that much because I don't need to go to them but it meant I had to do it from the online resources which takes longer than the lectures time...


----------



## Maestro (Oct 25, 2009)

Is it winter yet ?

Two days ago, first snowstrom with a stunning 10-15cm of snow... and a general electrical breakdown. No electrical power in the whole town for 8 hours.

Yesterday, an other snow storm that left 10cm of snow on the ground.

What's the deal with that ? There is still f*cking leaves on the trees and we get snow ?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 25, 2009)

Got a QPix today for scanning my negatives and it wont load onto my computer.

Not another cold Jan? Hope you and buck shake it off soon


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2009)

Two weeks to go until I hit the woods to do some deer hunting and I hear several people at work haking and sneezing with the flu!!! The guy that appears to be the sickest spends half his day in our department talking to my Boss. I better not get sick for hunting season that's all I can say!!! Hopefully the anti-biotics I'm taking for my ear infection stave off catching this junk. Getting flu shot tomorrow as well, better keep the grms away.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got back from the doctor. Flue shot in left arm, Tetanus shot in the right. Drew blood for test from right arm as well, took nurse nearly 5 minutes to get that stinkin needle into a vein!!! Always have that problem, forgot to wish her luck before she started poking around like I usually do.
Now I've got three bandages to peel off from my hair covered arms later!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 27, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, just ripped them off as quik as I could. Not to bad. Shoulder I got the Tetanus shot in is aching though, just as the nurse warned it might. Been through much worse.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 27, 2009)

Why not just wash the tape with water, that usually makes the glue soft instead; then you can peel the tape off gently?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 27, 2009)

Never thought of that......


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Why not just wash the tape with water, that usually makes the glue soft instead; then you can peel the tape off gently?



Not manly enough Plus it gives me something else to complain about
I usually do it the way you mention, but don't think the co-workers would appreciate me using the sink to loosen bandages.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh well, I went to the phys on monday morning and had three blood samples done.
Guess who just didn't think and then proceeded to rip the tape off with a yelp when she got home?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Guess who just didn't think and then proceeded to rip the tape off with a yelp when she got home?



You should listen to your own bandage removing advice

Thinks I'm having an allergic reaction to one of the shots. Neck is red, dimpled, and itchy. On the bright side the Sun is out, finally, and I'm almost done with work and it's time for a long walk in the woods.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 27, 2009)

How do you not listen to your own advice?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 27, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> How do you not listen to your own advice?



Easy, become a politician.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 27, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Easy, become a politician.



How friggin true is that?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 27, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> How friggin true is that?



Frighteningly true!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2009)

Internet played up...couldn't get on last night...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 28, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Internet played up...couldn't get on last night...



We missed you


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2009)

I was p!ssed thats for sure!...surfing now to see what i missed...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Was awake half the night due to a sore shoulder from the Tetanus shot I got yesterday. Good thing you only need them once every ten years. Still is throbbing a bit this morning.


----------



## MacArther (Oct 28, 2009)

The internet connection here on campus is so slow that regular mail might move faster.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 28, 2009)

Discovering that DR2 currently shows the american documentary "The War" - and I didn't discover that until yesterday, when they'd gotten to the D-Day episode....I'd have _loved _to tape the entire series! *growls*


----------



## MacArther (Oct 28, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Discovering that DR2 currently shows the american documentary "The War" - and I didn't discover that until yesterday, when they'd gotten to the D-Day episode....I'd have _loved _to tape the entire series! *growls*



Mah, if there was a way for me to send my DVD set to you without giving away the DVDs or doing something illegal, I probably would.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 30, 2009)

Finding out that I cannot register for my next semester of classes until the Freshmen's time. I've passed all of my classes so far, but I'm short one friggin credit!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2009)

Internet has been ridiculously slow for the past week (to the extent it has literally stopped completely for periods of time). Think we went of our download limit and therefore now have no bandwidth to play with. Hopefully by Sunday we will be back up to speed. Damn download limits, glad I don't have them when I'm at home, unlimited internet is great.


----------



## Civettone (Oct 30, 2009)

My friend waking me up after 4 hours after a very heavy night out. I hate it when they don't let me sleep in when I'm drunk !


Kris


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 30, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Discovering that DR2 currently shows the american documentary "The War" - and I didn't discover that until yesterday, when they'd gotten to the D-Day episode....I'd have _loved _to tape the entire series! *growls*


Its an excellent show


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 30, 2009)

I posted a reply to one of the threads and now I can't find it. Stupid I know but it's pissing off to no end


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2009)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I posted a reply to one of the threads and now I can't find it. Stupid I know but it's pissing off to no end



Have you tried clicking on your username and then the "Find more posts by dirkpitt289" option? Probably the fastest way to find posts you've responded to.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2009)

It's the weekend...wanted to sleep in and still woke up early.....bummer!


----------



## Civettone (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah I hate that too Wayne ! 


Kris


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 31, 2009)

Been surrounded by other peoples screaming kids most of the day


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2009)

why is it that everyone in the hotel wants to eat at 7.30 were open from 6 till 9.30


----------



## Civettone (Oct 31, 2009)

Trust me man, if I'm in you're hotel you'll see me dragging myself to the breakfast around 9.15 or so 


Kris


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 31, 2009)

why do adults who take their kids Trick or Treating think they should get to lug around a bag and get candy too?? 

Really? I love Halloween just as much (if not more) than the next guy/gal... as I sit here in a princess ball gown heels and tiara with twinkle lights leading the path to my front door and candles all aglow.....

but seriously.... putting out a bag and expecting candy??? Are you high? And you don't even live in my neighborhood!!

Next year I'm putting up a "WE CARD" sign... those over 21 won't be served.

((And while we're at it, what's with the kids yelling in the door "IT's TRICK OR TREAT TIME... WHERE'S MY TREAT??" you've got to be kidding me!!!!!!! Troll. You're not getting anything until you learn some manners!))


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 31, 2009)

Rained here, wasn't going out anyway to Trick or Treat but still..

Brothers friend flipped me and I landed on my tail bone aaaaah!


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 31, 2009)

Ouch!

I love high school kids who still dress up- shows they still have some kid in them and on some level still know they're not quite adults yet. That's great. I'll give them stuff...

but these are married couples with their kid in a stroller- and 3 bags...

and I don't give out candy- we give out freeze pops (or otter pops) unfrozen so they can go home and freeze them and have them tomorrow when it's hot outside. THe kids love them-- and the high schoolers drink the juice while they head to the next house!! every year I hear "Score" "YES", Cool, tonight I got "Yeah, we found them!!!!" 

I'm now giving tootsie rolls to parents and rude kids. Everyone else gets the freeze popsl

Don't mess with this teacher!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 31, 2009)

No parents trick or treat here. 

I live in the 'country' area of New Jersey, about 1 hour from New York City, and there are a good amount of kids that go out, so there are rude kids who knock over the scare-crow holding the bucket of candy. So this year we decided to turn the tables. I dressed up as the Scare crow (Yes we had to un-stuff it and get me in it) so this year the kids who did it came and when they went to push me over (In the scare-crow costume) I screamed and they screamed and one fell down the front steps. He started crying (uninjured, just startled) , but hey, you mess with our stuff and We'll get you back!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2009)

That's great Harrison, way to go!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 1, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Internet has been ridiculously slow for the past week (to the extent it has literally stopped completely for periods of time). Think we went of our download limit and therefore now have no bandwidth to play with. Hopefully by Sunday we will be back up to speed. Damn download limits, glad I don't have them when I'm at home, unlimited internet is great.



You said it for me mate


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2009)

Turnovers....in basketball, unforced errors p*ss me off!


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2009)

paperwork, been in the kitchen since 9am and still not in my chef's whites


----------



## Civettone (Nov 3, 2009)

Women talking to you one day, ignoring you the next grrrrrrr


Kris


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Home computer crashed and died last night!!! Power up, keyboard flashes then nothing. Brought it to work today in hopes of getting it under the scope to see if anything is blown up on the motherboard, try a different Proc, video card, etc... See if I can get it running again.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 4, 2009)

Getting an old pestilen...sorry, colleague - back today.
She's the real sneaky kind, who at first is incredibly "friendly" and "warm" - and then spreads untrue rumours about colleagues, she loves to harass one particular colleague constantly, accusing her of untrue things behind her back. 
GOD I HATE working with a backstabber/a$$licker like that! Unfortunately said colleague has latched onto me, of all people, as "someone who's alright" - and I just can't _stand _her, plus I certainly don't trust her.
God, she wanted to hug me good morning when I got to work today - I planted a flat hand in her chest just below the neck to stop her and said "We're not _that _good friends!" 
Fortunately our boss is aware of the problem, and is keeping a very watchful eye on things before they get out of hand.
And hopefully before I explode. And I really do _mean _explode, complete with dents in the roof, sulphur fumes and all.
The worst thing?
I _have _to work together with the %¤%¤# now.
I just _pray _that we get rid of her..._fast_.

I prefer to deal with others matter-of-factly - if I or another makes a mistake or accidentally hurt someone else, we talk it out, quietly and directly, like in: A: "Hey, you farked up there!" B: "Sorry 'bout that, it won't happen again" and then we talk it over, end of story.
But backstabbing and not being honest - I can't _stand _it.
If said colleague continues with her "friendliness" tomorrow, I'll tell her _why _I'm having a problem with her, and then that she's tolerated, but only barely so - and that she's on "probation" when it comes to me, and that's it.

EDIT: And now you know why I _hate _working together with many women.
Yes, there are also male bi%¤3s, but with most men, you get the trouble the straightforward way, not the roundabout way.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 4, 2009)

Damn BB, that sucks!


----------



## Civettone (Nov 4, 2009)

I would love to work with Danish women ... even backstabbers and asslickers. Oh wait, that last bit is not to be taken literally. 


Kris


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Computer board is toast. Tried to fix it today, but no luck. Looks like it may have taken out the Processor as well. Good thing is I found one on the big auction site that starts with an E and ends in a Bay for $38.00 including the Proc. so it won't be too costly. Do have to wait several days without internet access at home while I wait for it to arrive.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 6, 2009)

Biker Babe, I am right there with you. I have the worst problems with some of my female co-workers, no matter what the job is. I find that women take one look and add me to their blacklist without even bothering to get to know me.

And then there are the backstabbers, the gossipers, the fair-weather friends, the trouble-starters, and the sluts. Like you said, at least with most men, if they have a legitimate problem then you know about it! And most of the time, they just do their job and don't start all the politics and the "let's see how many people we can get against her" kind of mentality.

I have a girl at work today who lives alone but her parents pay her utilities, her college tuition, her cell phone bill, car payment, car insurance, and every now and then some extra. She has a couple of boyfriends and is having an affair with a married man. As if I could respect her any less, she loves to start stuff with me. Tonight she slammed into me, screamed "watch it!" and pushed my arm out of the way. She spreads gossip, complains about management, digs dirt on employees, and cheats the system to perform as little work as possible.

And best of all--management (all men) loves her. I once saw my district manager pat her lightly on the fanny, and my two managers are always giving her little perks here and there. ?? !! I've got to get out of here!! All my sympathies and best luck to you, because it's not going to change!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, if it's any comfort I work with a guy that is pretty much the same as both of you have described. Nice to your face, gossips and spreads crap behind your back. I just let it fly and live with the knowledge that someday it will catch up to him.
I gave him a nickname "Gossip Girl" . Have not called him that to his face though, yet, as I actually would like to keep my job for the time being.
Guys can be such jerks, where have I heard that before

Anyway, keep you heads up, and live with the thought that someday thier day to pay for thier actions will come.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Sabrina. I really hate that kind of person, who acts facetious in you face, and talks crap behind your back.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 6, 2009)

Wonderful. I went to my manager last night about what she did....he is terrible management material as he can't stand disputes or dealing with people to begin with, so he just rubbed it off on the general manager, who was in a terrible mood.

His words? "Suspend them both". He didn't even listen to my side of the story. I was "involved" in the situation--by being the one who was shoved, and they took me off the schedule for a week along with the girl. Now, I am not the typical worker there...I'm surrounded by babbling hungover gossips who ask to be the first cut of the night, if they don't have to come in the next day, if they can get their shift covered. I'm one of three people who are older than their late teens and have never complained. I work harder than everyone else, cover everyone's shift, do extra work for the managers...in essence, do my job. And this is how they repay me.

I came home and posted my resume to several companies because I'm can't tolerate this anymore. Never, ever have I been treated like this by an employer...I've always had nothing but grateful bosses and have been promoted to wherever I felt like going because of my performance. And now they've taken away an entire week of income while I'm saving for tuition to start in January and my plane ticket home for Christmas.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Sabrina. 
I wondered why you were on so early today.
I hope you can find a new job, and fast.


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Shoot Sabrina, that sucks!
I sure hope you find a good job ASAP!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2009)

Having to get up at 05:30 tomorrow. Got to be in Edinburgh (Hillend) for 08:30 for registration for the Scottish Universities Dry Ski Championships. Now I have to not break a limb and drink a rather obscene amount of alcohol. Yay! for being a student


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Just spilled coffee over my computer keybæøo,


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 6, 2009)

just drove 100km to check out a camera for sale on Kijiji . Nikon digital with 2 lens including a sigma telephoto on the phone the older gent said it was his deceased brothers and a new digital but he wasn't sure of the model well I said 400 bucks I can't loose . Well it wasn't digital so I'm still stuck with the Fuji shrapnel


----------



## Maestro (Nov 7, 2009)

Crashed my car on the quay level today... Destroyed my brakes' oil hose and my wheels need to be checked.

At first, I thought the accident was caused by the fact that I was probably driving on ice, but the mechanic told me that the hose was so rusty that it must have broken when I tryed to slow down before turning... Causing the accident.

Ford Ranger with Michellin tires... A though pick-up truck. Must have hit the thing at about 40km/h, but no major damage. Didn't even get a flat tire. I do need to go back to the garage to get those wheels checked, though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2009)

Not enough modelling time today!!


----------



## kgambit (Nov 7, 2009)

We were having some landscaping work done last week. Most of the planting we can do ourselves, but we needed to have a landscaping crew add a fair amount of fill and regrade some of the planting beds. Since they were using a mini-excavator, we did the sensible thing and called the utility cable locators. They came out to the house and located both the phone and the telephone/internet cables for us. (You know where this is going right?)

So with the phone cable marked on the NORTH side of the driveway, but only buried about 6 to 8 inches deep, and the electrical cable buried 3 feet deep on the SOUTH side, the landscaping crew started tiling on the SOUTH side. Sure enough, on the FIRST pass of the excavator, no more than 4 inches down, the landscapers snapped an 8 foot length of phone cable out of the ground - more than 15 feet SOUTH of the where the cable markers spotted it!!! 

Fortunately we were able to have a temporary cable run from the street box to the house and all the services are back on line. But now we're going to have a permanent cable installed using a directional borer. THANKFULLY, WE are NOT liable for either the damage or the cost of repair since we called the cable locators FIRST. Still - talk about a collosal c*ckup!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2009)

friggin' HOT! gonna get worse before it gets better....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2009)

Everything....


----------



## MacArther (Nov 12, 2009)

Being told to remove my signature from a gaming community forum (after already having to remove it from a model making forum), because it was "politically charged".....


----------



## timshatz (Nov 12, 2009)

I've got a cracker of a cold. It's annoying.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Everything....



DITTO!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Went for a walk on the trail up the road from work today at lunch. On the way back had a stray dog follow me all the way back to my truck. Did not have a collar or any other identification on her. She was friendly though. She was playing with some kids as I walked by and she decided to attach herself to me and follow me 3/4 of a mile back t to my truck.
She appeared to be healthy and fed well so I just wondered if she wandered off from home and knew her way back, but she seemed a little confused by her surroundings, but still took time to chase some Squirrels as we walked past them.
Annoys me that people would either just drop a dog of in the middle of nowehere and hope someone picks it up or does not put identification on thier animals? I suppose it could have run off before they put it's collar on as it looked like it may have worn a collar.
Couple ladies in the parking area picked him up and said they would take him to the shelter. I hope she finds her way home or finds a new one as she was a very friendly dog. I'd take her myself, but just don't have the room.
I'm going to walk that trail the next several days and see if any "Lost Dog" signs apear on the trail.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 12, 2009)

I left my Movado wrist watch, one my wife bought me in San Francisco in '98 before we married, the black face, gold dot for the 12 model, with a watch repair shop. Two bl**dy months ago. Said he would call me when ready, never did. Called him today, watch was ready, never called me, shop was robbed and my bl**dy watch was one of the group stollen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well just kiss my yanky red *ss. cheers? Bill


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 12, 2009)

Crap man, sorry to hear that, that blows!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 13, 2009)

Something most people would have been annoyed by in their lives long before they reached my age...
I had to get a filling in one of my teeth. Hopefully I can keep it as the only one.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2009)

Too close to Monday!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 13, 2009)

It's Fridat and I've not had a drink yet


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Strange Dog day yesterday. As I mentioned before I had a stray follow me during my walk at lunchtime yesterday and some gals brought him to the Animal shelter for me.
Well, after work last night I went for another hike in the woods on the way home. About 15 minutes into the walk I saw a girl sitting on the trail under a trail light. Got closer and her Black Lab was lying next to her. She said he just chased a Rabbit and collapsed. He did not look good at all, legs were stiff and she said his belly was all tightened up. Thought maybe he had a stroke?
She had just called her boyfriend to come meet her with a cart, but he did not know the way around the park. I told her to call him back and have him meet me at the park entrance and I would lead him to where the dog and she were. I hiked back and mett up with him and by the time we got back to the Dog he was looking much better. He was still a little out of it, but his tail was wagging and he was sitting up. He was happy to see the girls boyfriend. Dog wanted to walk back, and did not want to get into the cart, but she made him. 
He did not like that cart ride back to the car, and really didn't like when the girls boyfriend ran up the trail to geet the vehicle and meet us on the trail. Loaded him into the car and they left for the vet. I think the girl was a little suprised that I offered as much assistance as I did. I hate to see an animal suffer, hope he is feeling well today.
Girl thinks he may have what she called a turned stomach, where the dogs stomach get twisted around and they have a hrd time going to the bathroom. Hopefully he is well this morning. I hope I see her in the park again so I can find out how he is doing.
Looks like my new part time job, Animal Rescuer Good feeling to help someone in need.


----------



## rochie (Nov 15, 2009)

100 people for dinner last night and the one of the stoves i was useing decided to set on fire in the middle of dinner service


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 15, 2009)

No problem with that Rochie.
Just tell the customers you added Cajun cuisine to the menu. 


Wheels


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 15, 2009)

Was chatting to the rather cute tillgirl on Saturday. Messing around I started saying how much I loved her and couldn't bare to be apart. She then told me she'd always really liked me but didn't think I thought the same way. It was my last day there and I leave for New Zealand on Friday. FML.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 15, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


> . FML.



Can relate fairly well

Il send over a welcome party to the airport eh? where abouts ya coming to?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2009)

That's just not fair NC!

My boiler has decided to throw a fit and not work.... This is starting to get to me, washing machine and now this, this black hole seems to get deeper and darker....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 17, 2009)

Hang in there Lucky. 

That sucks NC! On the brightside, a cute girl did have a thing for you.


----------



## tpikdave (Nov 17, 2009)

Went to my United Health website this morning and tried to log on. This has never been a friendly site for me as half the time I can't log on without getting locked out after 3 attempts. Its just medical info so it shouldn't be like hacking the CIA. Anyway I could not logon using FF 3.0.15. looked up browsers supported and found FF 1.7, 1.5 AOL, Nutscrape, IE 6,7, with ser pacs etc... Asked their techie and he said that meant 1.7 1.5 AND LATER and I said well why didn't it say that. He was quiet and I asked him if they thought all seniors were inept noobs. Also a couple time during conversation I had to ask him to slow down and repeat an answer. I guess respect is not taught in his society whatever the hell that was. Damn I hate this outsourcing crap. Here we need the jobs and they go overseas. I would rather sit on hold for 20 minutes and speak with a good ol American computer tech than some other dood from a foreign country who has no idea who wrote his script.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2009)

slowed internet till Sunday!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bad month for electronics at my house. First the TV went out, which was not that big of deal since I don't watch too mu TV anyway, now wathcing a little 12" TV when I do watch something.
Next, the motherboard on my PC blew up. Got a new one off E-bay but it has some problems as well, but at least I can get on line now at home.
Last night was trying to pring some documents for the P-47 model I am building for the Group Builds section of this site and my printer crapped out!!!! Blank pages, new ink cart, stll blank pages. Running out of electronics to break down but I didn't try to make toast this morning so figure the toaster is probably the next thing to go.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2009)

Effing internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 19, 2009)

Scheduled for surgery today, went into hospital did the preliminaries i.e. don surgical gown, jazzy pants, get into bed and wait………….. waiting…………..waiting…………waiting………..cancelled to be re scheduled ASAP…….. Pi**ed Offffffffff big time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Effing internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Friggin Ditto!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2009)

Has got: Diarrhea.
Wanted: A cork.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't find a freakin' competant shop to smog my 320i...all they do is eff up the tuning, diddle around with it for an hour or so, tell me it failed the test and hand me a bill...just so I can take it back to my mechanic and have them re-tune the engine and start the whole process over again...

I'm about to take this effin' car and burn it to the ground...scatter the ashes to the wind and strike the damn-thing from living memory!! 

Aside from that, dang Vic, hope everything is ok with you and that surgery goes ok.

And sorry to hear your not feeling well, BB...get better soon!


----------



## A4K (Nov 19, 2009)

Get well soon BB! (Lots of soup to keep the fluids, and bread or rice to soak up the unwanted...)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sore feet and legs this morning!!! Have been in a walking competition sponsored by my Health Insurance company. Several local companies are involved. Have to wear a pedometer and report my weekly total step count Friday morning. At the end of 3 months the person with the highest step count wins $200.
So far this week I've put in nearly 100,000 steps with one day to go in the week. Last 3 days I've put in over 20,000 steps each day. My feet are killing me today though. Thinking I'll cut back a little today, but once I'm out on the trail walking I always seem to push myself too hard.
Good news is I've lost nearly 5 pounds this week. Did I mention my feet are killing me, but at least I don't need a cork to solve my health problems Get well BB


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Bucksnort, and thanks for the laugh of the day!  

A good advice on sore feet:

Make yourself a nice foot bath - hot water, a tablespoonful or two of ordinary salt (kills germs and bad smells) in the water, a good dry clean towel, a cup of coffee or whatever you like for the other end, and then it's R&R time.
And when you dry your feet, give 'em some bodylotion and work them over like a massage. It may not remove all of the soreness, but it sure helps. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I think my main issue is that I need a new pair of walking shoes. I am terrible about replacing shoes, I usually walk in them until I start seeing toes coming out the front or my sides of my feet popping out the sides of the shoe!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I think my main issue is that I need a new pair of walking shoes. I am terrible about replacing shoes, I usually walk in them until I start seeing toes coming out the front or my sides of my feet popping out the sides of the shoe!



That, and the fact that it sounds like you're walking a whole lot more than you're used to. 
The good thing is that you're starting to lose weight. 
About the shoes: I'm just as bad, which is why I prefer good sturdy work shoes and/or military boots - they sure last a lot longer than your average lady shoes w. no room for ordinary feet in them. 
Try the foot bath thing - it sure makes your feet feel like you're walking on human feet afterwards, instead of a pair of calf's eyes.  (Y'know: big, black and sore...  )


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> That, and the fact that it sounds like you're walking a whole lot more than you're used to.



Actually just starting the heavier workouts again since I think I've finally gotten over a nearly two year old battle with a bad Achilles Tendon. Been taking it pretty easy on my legs/feet for several months now and am getting back to harder traiing.
I had lost 100#'s up until the injury, put on 45#'s after the injury due to less exercise and sneaking some bad for diet foods.
I'm loosing that 45#'s before spring!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear people!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Lucky. Legs are feeling much better now that I've been up and about for a couple hours. Usually just need to get a good stretch and a few steps in before they loosen up.


----------



## Falkor50 (Nov 19, 2009)

That is some bad luck with the electronics Bucksnort I just had my dvd player go down on me. But at least they are cheap enough now where I can just toss it in the garbage and buy another one.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2009)

Ski's didn't arrive because they were held up by the weather...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Ski's didn't arrive because they were held up by the weather...



Was is snowing


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Was is snowing



Nope, raining. Record rainfall and record floods.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Was going to bid on a Revell 1/48 Junkers Ju 52 on ebay and the f*cking computer decided to slow as f*ck so that I missed the bl**dy auction. The kit went for 15 quid!

I'm right bl**dy pissed off! F*cking piece of sh*t!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 21, 2009)

Been there Jan , 

Other week I missed out on a 1/32 Mossie

Do you know how bloody rare they are over here???????????? 

Just think though , another one is out there , just believe it and it'l come


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hopefully....  What really p*ssed me off wasn't really losing out on the '52 and to that price, it was more the computer, one day it might be something important....  

Oh well....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2009)

Lost a few hours of planned modelling time yesterday and today....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

Jan...that is the only solution.


----------



## Maestro (Nov 22, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Jan...that is the only solution.



... And is why it is called "*Windows* Vista".


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2009)

couldn't switch one of my basketball games as they were on at the same time, had to find a fill in coach...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Coming down with the flu...off to bed guys, gotta stay in shape feeling incredible sorry for myself, and do a lot of whimpering, too...*whines*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 23, 2009)

I hear ya BB, I was surrounded bu sickies all weekend and I'm feeling like I'm coming down with a cough as well. Time to double up the dose of Vitamin C. Usually doesn't prevent the illness, but seems to shorted it's duration. Thank goodness for a 3 day work week this week.


----------



## MacArther (Nov 23, 2009)

Not having the time or materials to do some model making because all related items are on the opposite American Coast.....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 23, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Coming down with the flu...off to bed guys, gotta stay in shape feeling incredible sorry for myself, and do a lot of whimpering, too...*whines*



Hopefully it's a quick one BB!


----------



## Henk (Nov 25, 2009)

Except for all the other bull I have to face day 2 day I am so sick and tiered of my ex boss telling everyone that I resigned and not that he retrenched me. The @sshole! Going to go and kick the sh!t out of him tomorrow. I am also still waiting for my money! And also the lady handling my account at my eye specialist is busy to piss me off. She keeps on phoning me and telling me to pay my bill, but I did arrange to pay the whole bill at the end of this month, but she still keeps on phoning me. I have been a client there for 18 years and payed all my stuff before, it is not my fault that I am still waiting for my money of my former job. She is not working with my account again, going to sort this out tomorrow as well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Coming down with the flu...off to bed guys, gotta stay in shape feeling incredible sorry for myself, and do a lot of whimpering, too...*whines*



Hope you feel better Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 27, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hope you feel better Maria!



Thanks VB, I do. Went to see my phys, got diagnosed with pneumonia (again!), and got some more antibiotics, so now I hope it's the last bout of illness for the next year or so.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 28, 2009)

Good luck with the meds Maria 

Pissed me off today: Ungrateful people thinking they have it so tough


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 28, 2009)

You seem to be having a rough time of it Maria. Hope ypu get well soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that cats and kittens! I hope that you all feel and do better soon!

Woke up with a headache, not the best way to start a weekend.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2009)

didn't get enough done on my Ju88 today...even though i had 6 hours!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 29, 2009)

My aunty died last night.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry for your loss mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2009)

So sorry to hear that mate!  My most heartfelt and deepest sympathies!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss Alex...


----------



## Heinz (Nov 29, 2009)

Much appreciated fellas.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2009)

That stinks, my condolences.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear Alex


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2009)

My condolences Alex, very sad to hear.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 29, 2009)

Heinz said:


> My aunty died last night.



Crap Heinz, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Henk (Nov 29, 2009)

My condolences Alex, it is bad to have it come over you at this time of the year. I will keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2009)

Headache...


----------



## Heinz (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## rochie (Nov 30, 2009)

had to cook turkey for the first time this year, christmas party season starts tomorow !

where's my Bah Humbug hat !!!!


----------



## KMeyrick (Dec 2, 2009)

my husband............ what else is new though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2009)

looks like one of the storemen at work accidentally chucked something in the trash that I had been waiting on from interstate....small metal insert in an airsatchel.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 2, 2009)

Thats some storeman! If he keeps that up his job may end up in the same place, perfectly ironic metaphor!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Forgot to take my medications this morning and am feeling terrible this afternoon. Hopefully getting out in the fresh air after work will help clear my head and get rid of this headache!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2009)

Heinz said:


> Thats some storeman! If he keeps that up his job may end up in the same place, perfectly ironic metaphor!



Still hasn't turned up! Going to have to organise another one...Personalised metal plate with customer logo for imprinting on Irrigation Valve boxes...need to make them up to go to Daniel's neck of the woods... New Zealand!


----------



## Civettone (Dec 4, 2009)

My coat was stolen yesterday ...

I am quite devestated by it as I was very fond of it and it had tremendous emotional value to me. It's 30 years old and used to belong to my dad.

Honestly ... if I find the guy who stole it... I am not responsible for my actions. How low can you be to take what is not yours ?? And he ruined an else perfect night. SOB!!

Kris


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't that sort of thing just sh*t you off Kris


----------



## rochie (Dec 4, 2009)

managed to get some sort of virus on my laptop, stuck using my daughters


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 4, 2009)

Was on amazon looking at Revell's Ju-52 and I hit add to cart just to see shipping, forgetting my moms credit card was still on my account and it bought it..... oh Sh!T


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2009)

I think that your Mom is going to be annoyed on that one, B. I woiuldn't shop at a modeller that bills me with one click.

It was one click, huh, buddy. 

Need a whole bunch of groceries at the grocery store and the coupons are only valid during a few hour window late friday night. Awww C'mon!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 4, 2009)

Matt, I am scared.............. it was amazon and I had something in the cart so I hit edit cart and removed it...... then went back to the page and thought I saw it, expecting the edit cart button, but instead it was 'buy with one click'


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Matt, I am scared.............. it was amazon and I had something in the cart so I hit edit cart and removed it...... then went back to the page and thought I saw it, expecting the edit cart button, but instead it was 'buy with one click'



It sucks but coming clean with her now is better than waiting and letting her find out on her own.
The sooner you tell her the less it will weigh on your mind too.
She is going to find out and if you didn't tell her before she does it will just make any punishment worse.


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll do it when she is about to go to sleep so its not as bad. .


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2009)

tell her you will consider it a Christmas present. Unless this is a common occurrence, how bad can it be. She'll tongue lash you, you'll lick your wounds, mutter a mea culpa and have a Ju-52 in your stash. Now you do it again and there will be hell to pay I'm sure.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 4, 2009)

It's the first time. I didn't even know the credit card was on there   

I'll go tell her.... ha ha


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2009)

You would know with amazon. It would give you a screen that contains your receipt/invoice. And you Mom/Dad will get an email cointaining the same. amazon goes through about 3 or 4 steps before your order is sent. You likely didn't even do it, but thought you did. Tell her just in case.

In fact, Harrison, if the order did go through. I'll send your Mom a check for the amount. Promise.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 5, 2009)

Civettone said:


> My coat was stolen yesterday ...
> 
> I am quite devestated by it as I was very fond of it and it had tremendous emotional value to me. It's 30 years old and used to belong to my dad.
> 
> ...



Damn that sucks mate , sorry to hear it

F*cking POS


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2009)

planned on 4-5 hours modelling time today and got 2....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2009)

Early morning basketball game with my youngest boy... in a freezing cold gym.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2009)

My u/14 basketball team played a terrible game today and got knocked out of the finals....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 6, 2009)

Time to unhook all of the hoses. Gonna get real cold tonight.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 7, 2009)

Some jackass on the a thread called "Soldiers are Terrorists" for the Do you believe Soldiers are heroes? A mature discussion just sent me an inbox on facebook, asking me if I was brainwashed enough. Then he has the audacity to call me his buddy. I replied back to him, now I'm gonna see if he'll reply back. If he doesn't have the [email protected] to face me on the thread, I'm wondering if he'll have the [email protected] to face me privately.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't let him get under your skin Ian.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2009)

If it's on this forum, Ferdinand, just show me the way. I'll can his ass in a heartbeat.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry Matt, I know what he's talking about, it's on Facebook. Like the site, but there's a lot of idiots out there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't let those douchebags get under your skin, man...

Most of those types are kids looking for the thrill of a reaction and if you ignore them, they'll move on.

With them being on the internet, they have the ability of being anything they want to be, so you'll probably never get the chance to call 'em out on the carpet.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 8, 2009)

Web's down at home, so I'm writing from the work computer. Wonder when I'll be back online. Annoying.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2009)

Went for an hour and a half hike at the park in the snowstorm we had last night. Blowing snow and a cold wind. Haven't been able to get warm since!!!
Hopefully a cup of coffee helps.


----------



## Amsel (Dec 9, 2009)

Someone broke into my pick-up again lastnight. Nice hotel, nice area but it still happened. It's getting to be third world everywhere.


----------



## Civettone (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Amsel, that sucks. I hope they didn't smash the window?


Kris


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2009)

Dam that really stinks!


----------



## MacArther (Dec 9, 2009)

I had to jump through some hoops to uninstall a program, just so I could reinstall it to get it to work again. Added to that, said program has some of my favorite games on it, so I have to re-load all of those again as well.....


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey, thanks guys for the above comments (Matt, VZ, and GG). The guy never replied back, so I'm moving on. Looks like he didn't have the [email protected] after all. For some reason, though, I'm not surprised. Guess I was expecting too much from him.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2009)

Idiot drivers that manage to get thier Drivers Lisc. even though they have thier heads up thier a$$ so far they can see tonsils!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 10, 2009)

What annoyed me today?
Practically everything! *growls*


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2009)

People who are afraid to say "Merry Christmas". They gotta give you the 'happy holidays' crap !!

I've been saying "Merry Christmas" for over 70 years, and I ain't stopping now !

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2009)

Mr. C, I walked by the Salvation Army attendee at the local Albertsons (grocery story). She was ringing her bell. All she said was "Hi".

Hi? Hi??? How politically correct of her (and I'm sure it is taught by SA). Not even a "Happy Holidays"? You kiddin' me? And you want me to donate? You might as well have said "What's up, Dude?".

No way. No Merry Christmas. No money. Have a nice day.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, let's see...

I have to make a POSTER for CCD (Church thing, thank god its last year...) on top of this silly poster, I have a mid term for CCD..... and ON top of that even more work.... Just taking a ten minute break now after sending 4 hours in my room.... then I'll be back in my room till 10 o'clock...

Tomorrow thank god, it's friday..


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hard work now pays off dividends later, B. It's all good.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 10, 2009)

Very true. For high school I am in Honors History.... we'll see how that goes! Well back to studying.... have a nice night!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2009)

Back atchya!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2009)

Harrison.... the biggest mistake of my entire life was quitting school when I was in the 7th grade. Man... I was going to
get a job and set the world on fire. Then I found out..... no education, no job ! Then I got smart and joined the U.S.
Navy. Got my G.E.D. a couple of years later.

I may be dumb, but I'm not stupid !

Charles


----------



## Civettone (Dec 11, 2009)

The girl I have been seeing telling me just wants to be friends ...



Kris


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks. It has been a sizable amount of work and I am fine with that but lately, just before 'Holiday' break not Christmas break (that's another thing....) they have been piling work on so it's been a little bit frustrating but only 2 and a half more weeks till break (School wise) 

What annoyed me today? Stepped on a toothpick and it went 1 cm and a half into my foot now I can't walk on that foot (yes I know a toothpick...) and i have gym today!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 11, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> What annoyed me today? Stepped on a toothpick and it went 1 cm and a half into my foot now I can't walk on that foot (yes I know a toothpick...) and i have gym today!!



God, that must have hurt.

And for me:

New kitchen bench was installed and uninstalled today. Made up of four pieces of stone and they got two measured wrong and the third had the sink hole the wrong way round. Talk about PI**ED OFF.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Due to the recent cold weather have been taking my evening hikes indoors to a local domed facility with a astroturf walking/running track.
That stuff is murder on your legs, knees, and ankles. I've only been there two times now, but my hip joints and knees are killing me. Going to give it another week and if I do not start getting used to it I will have to hike in the frigid cold or go to the gym and stand on a treadmill and I hate walking on a treadmill staring at the wall or a TV.
At least at the walk around track you have some ladies to look at as they jog by and you can watch the kids in the center fields play footbal, soccer, and Lacrosse.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> God, that must have hurt.




Not as much as Civvetone's gonads.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

What annoyed me today? I have to spend my weekend studying


----------



## Torch (Dec 11, 2009)

Civettone just got the kiss of death with those words, might as well find a cantalope......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> What annoyed me today? Stepped on a toothpick and it went 1 cm and a half into my foot now I can't walk on that foot (yes I know a toothpick...) and i have gym today!!



Ouch! Say H, had a tetanus shot lately???? 



Civettone said:


> The girl I have been seeing telling me just wants to be friends ...
> 
> Kris



Dam dude, that just stinks........


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 11, 2009)

I had one last year.... heh I just went to a party too.....


----------



## Civettone (Dec 12, 2009)

thx guys
appreciate it !

Kris


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2009)

Appreciate what?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm in love!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2009)

After Matts post I forgot what annoyed me.....


----------



## Civettone (Dec 13, 2009)

and now she told me she is back together with her boyfriend ... but she hopes we can still be friends.

You gotta be kiddin me ...


Kris


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 13, 2009)

At least she could've showed you enough respect by telling you the truth, instead of giving you the good old "Let's-just-be-friends"-stuff.
You've definitely got my sympathy, Civettone.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2009)

FedEx and their shipping quirks. My fault really, but I gotta blame somebody.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

LMAO

Matt, if nothing else you are the last honest man on earth


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

Way too many fumes... i need a better ventilating system for paint... my throat hurts...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear guys, any closer and I'd have bought you a pint!

Kris, been there mate, more than once....seriously considering "switching off", but how does one switch off ones feelings? Stupid brain.....stupid, stupid heart! Oh well!

What annoyed me? Just that it's Monday and that we'll most likely work ourself down to our bones at work the next two weeks!


----------



## Civettone (Dec 13, 2009)

I also wished that I could fine that switch to turn the emotions off right now.

But you know ... I have never felt so alive as I did in the last month with her ...
It's like a drug I suppose.

Kris


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2009)

Civettone said:


> I also wished that I could fine that switch to turn the emotions off right now.
> 
> But you know ... I have never felt so alive as I did in the last month with her ...
> It's like a drug I suppose.
> ...


I know this doesn't help much at the moment, but I know how you feel...I've been down that road a few times myself...

Time is the healer of all things.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2009)

True! Still, it always feels the same, that kick in the crouch(?), that hand going into your chest and rip your heart out while it's still beating...

Well, Kris, she doesn't know what she's missing out on, right man?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sent an email to Vodafone that some of their website doesn't work, after trying to sort out my Topup Direct details....

We'll get back to you within 5 days....

5 f*cking days!? What happened to _SERVICE!?_

......moooooaaannnnn....


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thats like the renters insurance I got. They have no website at all. I called to cancel, and they said please send a E-mail with your name and account number. I sent it to them, and they said we would hear something back in 5-10 business days. Well, by the time I got a e-mail back, the new month came around, and now I have to pay this month, plus a cancellation fee. WTF!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 14, 2009)

I found a a cloth patch on Ebay for 9EFTS (9 Elementary Flying School) in St Catharines Ontario my dad who's 88 was on of the intial AME's at St Catharines in 1940 and I thought what a good Xmas gift for him if I got it and had it attached to a baseball hat . The bidding started at $5.00 and I bid until it hit $40 the final selling price was $250  meanwhile similar patches from other places sold for 15-20


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Spend Sunday afternoon in the woods with my Muzzleloader trying to get one last Deer for the season. My bones just can't tolerate the cold like they used too. I still haven't warmed up and my knees and ankles are killing me this morning. Going to have to look into getting some expensive wool outer garments for next year to see if that helps?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 15, 2009)

I missed Eric's interview. 


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2009)

Only got a hour and a half sleep.....so far, need more!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 15, 2009)

Just lost a temporary filling in one of my teeth...and I just haven't got the money for a dentist visit until january.
I had hoped the darned filling would've lasted until january so that I could scrounge up the cash, but sh*t no!
F****** thing had to break NOW! *growls*


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 15, 2009)

Dental stuff sucks.

Too many family obligations for the week. Tonight alone its art, soccer and Christmas show. I'm ready for a vacation and some family time.

Babe, I thought that Denmark had that wonderful healthcare where you didn't have to wait or pay (much)? Not trying to start a political discussion, just really am curious. Here in the US we hear that you gals have it made.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 16, 2009)

Matt, we do, but we still have to pay for dentists and other specialists. It depends on what kind of specialist, and what you need treated.
My option is to go to the dentist's school in Copenhagen and see if they'll take me - they treat people for nothing, except if there's something exceptional needing to be done. 
Then people have to pay for the materials used and nothing else, since it's the students who treat you, and even then low-income and no-income patients can make a payment agreement, to make sure that everyone gets a chance at being treated for their dental problems.
Only damned thing is that you'll have to wait for hours, sometimes days for treatment, so I hope they'll take me today.
Fortunately I don't have any pains as the tooth has been treated root-canal-wise previously, but a filling breaking off is never a good start. 
Oh dang...I HATE dentists and dental work...off I go....catch 'yall later...I _hope_...providing I _survive _the experience...*chattering teeth*


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2009)

Waiting on a parcel at work specifically addressed to me...that should have arrived yesterday.....went down to the receiving area this afternoon and there was the stuff, Box opened goods sitting on the bench....f*cking unbelievable....thanks for letting me know fellas...

What's that saying...."How can you soar like an Eagle when you work with Turkeys"


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Wayne.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 16, 2009)

Holiday fever. I'm sick of work.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 16, 2009)

Matt, I feel the same. Normally don't mind going to school...but with break fast approaching I can't wait.

And today? What annoyed me? Five projects due.... 

well atleast I have over break.... MY SUPPOSEDLY FREE TIME. NOW I HAVE TO WORK ON 4 Projects. (1 is due before break...)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2009)

Whacked the side of my head on a server access door just a bit ago. Did not draw blood, but it made me see stars and mumble a few expletives under my breath!!! Have a little line of swelling on the side of my head where it got me and I can feel it throbbing. Feel a headache coming on as well, but that seems par for the course lately.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2009)

Just realised I forgot something that i considered Very Important!


----------



## piet (Dec 20, 2009)

nac-AJAX canceled because off heavy snow fall.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Have a missive headache again this morning!!! Can't focus on the computer screen! Think the combination of shooting my Longbow for the first time in nearly two months and sleeping with my head kinked back has my neck muscle so tense and tight that it's giving me a nasty headache, not to mention my shoulders and neck are sore. Need to start hitting the weights at the gym again after all this Christmas stuff is over.


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2009)

too wet can't ride my FELT scythe this early morn .................. wanna bet


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2009)

Caught a bl**dy cold...! *sniff...cough....sneeze*


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Caught a bl**dy cold...! *sniff...cough....sneeze*


Same here. 


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2009)

It's 10:30 in the evening here, and the neighbour has apparently rented a karaoke set/kit.
Being forced to listen to a semi-drunk human being (- or so I think it is...I'm not sure, though...*listens*) that sounds like an angry cross breed of a japanese ninja gone bonkers, and a tasmanian devil pulled by it's private parts backwards through a very nasty, thorny shrubbery, mixed with bad brake sounds from a rollercoaster full of shrieking school children isn't my idea of spending a nice, quiet evening. Or something!  

EDIT: While sending this, someone - most likely a kind and thoughtful inhabitant of one of the apartments closest to the weird sounds emanating from somewhere in the building - managed to pull the plug on the /%/%.
Thank God! Phew!!!
Time for revenge: Lucia De Lammermoor, or even better: WAGNER!!! 
Darned thing is: I always get an insane urge to invade Poland, when listening to Wagner...*sigh* *giggles*

RE-EDIT a few mins later: Dang! They've started the karaoke-thing again...Wagner, _definitely _Wagner!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm visiting a friend in Denmark and we're having a blast singing karaoke and drinking a few beers when this woman on a motorcycle started smashing things with a baseball bat until we stopped. MAN some people!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2009)

Gotcha, VB! 
ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2009)

Internet was offline all of yesterday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2009)

had to clean up rubbish in the yard...should have been my modelling window...


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 27, 2009)

Getting up at 6:00am to go into NYC to work on a Sunday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2009)

Walking past a building, hearing an argument going at full speed! BMW parked outside, some banging noises, flying empty Carlsberg and Tuborg bottles almost hitting me, as I look up, followed by a wrecked karaoke machine, speakers, big screen LCD TV and a puppy!

Wish people could keep their argument more privately!


----------



## Maestro (Dec 27, 2009)

Found a agency offering a guided tour of Czech Republic (which is a good thing) but the only problem is that it is part of a 18 days/4 countries package (Czech Republic, Poland, Austria and Hungary).

Now, I'm only allowed by my employer 3 weeks (21 days) of paid vacation by year... And travelling is fun *but* exausting. So I need a few days to relax home afterward. I just can't afford going on a 18 days trip... Gotta keep looking, I guess.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 28, 2009)

People. Pan Am bomber f*ckwit . Headphones to name a few


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2009)

Went out for the first Ice Fishing trip of the season on Sunday. Unfortunately it turned into more of a swimming session;( 
5 inches of water on tope of the ice. Most from metling snow, the rest from water being forced through holes in the ice from all the weight of snow.
Feet were soaked in ice cold water before I even got close to my fishing spot. Luckily it was not too cold out, and I had my portable ice house and heater in tow (towing was provided by my own two legs).
Did manage to catch on 9 pound Northern Pike, but my feet are still cold this morning and I have an extremely sore right foot from breaking through the crusty ice numerouse times.
I heard some moron decided to drive out on the lake in thier 4x4 and went through the ice. Five inches of ice isn't enough for a truck stupid!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 28, 2009)

Bucksnort: What a dork, that dude in the truck! 

My complaints for today:
Going shopping in one of the larger supermarkets around here - now _that _was a _huge _mistake!
There were so many people out shopping that you should believe that WW3 was about to break out!
I just got the most basic stuff - bread, milk, juice, tobacco, and then I got the hell outta there or I would have freaked out, it was totally intolerable!
So I think I'll wait with going shopping until after 6 o'clock in the evening, that's when everyone has gone home to cook dinner, and I can shop without having to deal with the massive masses of people going pre-new-year's-eve-shop-crazy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Bucksnort: What a dork, that dude in the truck!
> 
> 
> Whew, although I think I could be in the same classification for trudging through the slush, water, and ice just to try to catch a fish My boots are still soaking wet and probably will not be dry enough to wear out again for this weeks fishing trip! One would think you would learn your lesson I guess I could dig out my duck hunting rubber waders to wear for ice fishing?
> ...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 28, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> BikerBabe said:
> 
> 
> > Bucksnort: What a dork, that dude in the truck!
> ...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2009)

Tired. Tired. Tired. And I am soccer mom today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2009)

What happened to the weekend!?


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 28, 2009)

The Wify got sick over Christmas, and she gave it to me. Grrrr..........


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2009)

Had to fix the water pump on my car today!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2009)

Bl**dy soccer team lost...again.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bl**dy is still hanging around.....sniff!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2009)

Have you told bloody to leave or go home?


----------



## rochie (Dec 29, 2009)

the T key on my laptop is acting up right pain in the a**e


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2009)

He better not leave, Bl**dy still owes me 5 bucks.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Coming back from Atlantic City with the wreaking smell of smoke from cigarettes


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2009)

That is the worst, B. My parents both smoke like chimneys. Never realized it until I left the house and moved away.

Rochie, pry that key off the keyboard and clean it. That is all it needs.

What annoys me today? Me. Me, me, me, me, me.


----------



## rochie (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks Matt i'll give it a go


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just be careful, the keys come off only in a single direction. If you have never taken one off, go easy.


----------



## rochie (Dec 29, 2009)

cheers Matt, sent you a pm


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2009)

wasn't really in the right frame of mind to work on my Ju-88...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2009)

Since it's been too dang cold and snowy lately I've taken up walking on the Treadmill (which I have renamed the Dreadmill) at the local health club. Legs are killing me!!! I hate walking indoors, was working out at the local inflatable domed stadium, but the astroturf and whatever is under it is murder on the legs. I can see why Football players have knee problems after playing on that stuff.
Gonna have to buy or build a pair of snowshoes and get out for some hikes in the snow.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 30, 2009)

Its not so much what annoyed me as much as it thoroughly pissed me the 'eff off!!!!!    I came home to find my car cover half off and part of a cinder block resting on the tail wing of my 86 Saleen mustang. Its dark so I was unable to see all the damage but there are some chips in the fiberglass.     

I'm beside myself seething with anger right now!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2009)

What the hell happened? Vandalism or wind/weather?


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 30, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> What the hell happened? Vandalism or wind/weather?



Not sure. It has been windy but it would have to be a heck of a wind to whip up a chunk of cinder block. The block was holding down the rear of the cover resting on a lanyard attached to the cover. It was resting on it not tied to it.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kinda what I was thinking. Vandals. Kill 'em all.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Dam, that's a "killin" offense.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe instead of having your state trooper friends come after me you should have them investigate....

Well lets see.....Tired, Sick, having people I don't know come over tomorrow from Rhode Island and the little 2 and 3 year odl girls are sleeping in MY bed......it is a queen sized bed.. after all...

I have to sleep in the basement on the futon but, there is the computer and Xbox.... looks like it'll be a late night for me...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well look on the brightside. 2 - or - 3 year old girls grow up to lovely young ladies. In your future age when they become beautiful young ladies, you can claim that they slept in your bed. Now the family relationship between you and them is another matter.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

What if they don't become lovely?  

But that means I gotta hind my modeling stuff.... 

Knives, airbrush, dremel, paint etc. Ugh...


----------



## Heinz (Dec 30, 2009)

Hot northerly wind is blowing, really sucks.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 30, 2009)

Is it sunny? If not work on the B-17


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2010)

Not a goddam thing...wasn't gonna let anything upset my apple cart today...not the first day of the year!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL Wayne!

That's the spirit!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> LOL Wayne!
> 
> That's the spirit!



 Cheers Dave


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice Wayne!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well today I'm another year older and I was hoping to have some time to myself to do some modeling while I was awake. Fat chance of that happening!!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 1, 2010)

Another year already. Oh Joy!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 1, 2010)

Being generally bummed out today, can't sleep...and I don't know why, but I've been thinking about two old colleagues and friends that I've lost last year. Euh. %¤"¤#!!!


----------



## tpikdave (Jan 2, 2010)

Roof leak....................right next to the back door in new add-on porch. We have had DRIVING rains from the south the past few days all punched in the butt by 60 to 70 mph gusts. It is really pissing me off by holding up my sheet rocking.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 2, 2010)

Bloody TV packed in. In the scheme of things, hardly a life-altering catastrophe, but ya know...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

A tad overspending over Christmas.....but who doesn't?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 2, 2010)

Woohoooo !...Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 dropped through the letter box half an hour ago.....Aaaand it wont install completely !. bl**dy installation program wont recognise or accept disk 2 no matter how many times I try !!!. even tried installing just the single player mode and that even needs the second disk !.

Have spoken to the supplier and they will issue a free replacement, but not until they get the original back (which is fair enough !) so that means another week of waiting...even more annoyed as I'm on leave all next week and was looking forward to decent bit of on-line wargaming.

A*se !!!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2010)

Got pulled over for a Random Breath Test. 

Price I pay for being young and having a hoonish kinda car I guess, pain in the arse though.


----------



## tpikdave (Jan 2, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Woohoooo !...Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 dropped through the letter box half an hour ago.....Aaaand it wont install completely !. bl**dy installation program wont recognise or accept disk 2 no matter how many times I try !!!. even tried installing just the single player mode and that even needs the second disk !.
> 
> Have spoken to the supplier and they will issue a free replacement, but not until they get the original back (which is fair enough !) so that means another week of waiting...even more annoyed as I'm on leave all next week and was looking forward to decent bit of on-line wargaming.
> 
> A*se !!!





Is it just Autorun, or have you tried loading the disk using the full install path?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 2, 2010)

No models to work on as I await my paint and parts from Revell  

And just realized paints I ordered were acrylic  which may change the finishing look Ahhhh!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2010)

No it won't, B. Don't worry about it.

Annoyed me? Beginning my diet on Mon. Gotta do it. Fat bastard.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey thats what my dad told my whole family! But, i don't think I'm that bad... 130 at 14... could be worse..


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 3, 2010)

People's arrogance


----------



## Maglar (Jan 3, 2010)

That gives you 10 lbs a year H.. I'm 170 at 18. Was 190 when the year started, but some naps skipping dinner a few nights and its all good! Not to mention those girls....


----------



## Maestro (Jan 3, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Hey thats what my dad told my whole family! But, i don't think I'm that bad... 130 at 14... could be worse..



Well, it also depends on how tall you are... At 14, I was 5'4" and 156lbs. I'm now 6'1" at 160lbs... Barely gained weight but gained height. Good thing because I was a fat-ass.

Add this to the fact that I was a nerd, and you get the perfect high-school loser...

Can we change of subject now ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2010)

back to friggin' work tomorrow....


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 4, 2010)

Work!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2010)

Stepped on the scale at work this morning, not good!!!!
Outside temps have struggled to get above Zero degrees F for the last few days!!!! Cold hurts my bones these days!!!


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 4, 2010)

I am sitting at my desk at work and freezing my toes and fingers off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's colder inside than it is outside. Have a little space heater, but it's only warming the immediate area around my desk- when the kids come back from lunch I'm gonna freeze while teaching.

Seriously.... think...._I see dead people_.......

Argh!!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 4, 2010)

learning that my cousins house burned down last night.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2010)

That sucks Dirk...  

I am sick...have the friggin flu...... missed school.....tired...have school work, dam it just gets better and better! 

Oh and I also learned the state keeps lowering the dam standards for NJ Ask testing so when kids do terrible it looks like they're genius's. Let the ones who want nothing to do with school FAIL, they don't want your help..... so stop making NJ look like the smart state the standards have made it to be....it's just annoying when kids who hate school and don't try look smart....cause every year the standards are lowered...even though I do fine, it's just annoying!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bank charges!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 5, 2010)

Why does everyone say that some guy who is building a model that looked like they used a roller to paint has done nice work . I understand some new guy needs encouragement but you styrene commandos have posted enough tips and instructions that should almost make it foolproof


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice post, PB.... didja ever hear someone tell her newborn that it was ugly ? Even tho it may be ?

That's what irritates me, people who blow smoke up your butt to make something look good that doesn't.

The sudden rise of the price of gasoline..... 16 cents in four days !.

Blah, blah, blah..........

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> No it won't, B. Don't worry about it.
> 
> Annoyed me? Beginning my diet on Mon. Gotta do it. Fat bastard.



Let me know how this goes. EM made a resolution to lose weight too. She's at 175 lbs,
let's see what happens.... Good luck, pal....

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2010)

Back ache for two days now.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Feel a cold coming on, aches and pains in joints and neck. Head is starting to get congested, and have been extremely tired all day today. Time for massive doses of Vitamin C!!!

Hope your back get better soon BB.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2010)

Hope you get well soon, Bucksnort. 
Here's something that usuallly works for me: Drink plenty of water, munch a paracetamol pill now and then to stand your own company, and sleep a lot.
Usually works like a dream to me.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 6, 2010)

My incomprehensible idiocy of my boss.


----------



## MacArther (Jan 7, 2010)

I can barely hear out of one ear, and there is no time or money to go see a doctor about it...


----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2010)

not enough time to do some proper work on my Ju 88 for the heavy hitters build, only time for a few bits and bobs


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Why does everyone say that some guy who is building a model that looked like they used a roller to paint has done nice work . I understand some new guy needs encouragement but you styrene commandos have posted enough tips and instructions that should almost make it foolproof



Canadian people with no modeling talent.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 7, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Canadian people with no modeling talent.


I've got the talent when I was in isolated places, why? do you want my paints or sable brushes. Pay the freight and they are yours


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 7, 2010)

Holy cow....shipping would be high...well Matt is in Washington and depending on you it wouldn't be bad.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 7, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Holy cow....shipping would be high...well Matt is in Washington and depending on you it wouldn't be bad.


Pay the 3.50 bridge tolls and I'll take a chance on a cavity search and mail from the US it probably weighs about 20-25 pounds last time I counted and when I got rid of all the bad paints there was about 75 paints left . 95% are military colours. Failinhg that I'll have to take them to the Hazardous waste


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Missed work due to illness today and burned my extra vacation day. Also Furnace stopped working yesterday so have been without heat in the house since Wednesday at aroud 5:00 p.m. Repair guy tried to fix, but said head exchanger is cracked and furnace needs to be replaced. Furnace will not be in until Friday. Looks like another cold night, outside temps will be well below 0 degree F tonight. Goingt o run an electric heated for a while, shut it off just before bed time and crawl into my camping sleeping bag for the night.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 8, 2010)

My toes went numb on me playing hockey today, it was cold, even for someone used to it! That's not so much the issue, it's the very painful thawing process...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 8, 2010)

A family visitor staying with us who could not stop talking


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 8, 2010)

We have a half day and that's good but now I have half the time for a math test...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2010)

having to leave my airconditioned office and go out in the heat today.....(41C)


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2010)

The opposite - having to leave the heated lab and go out into the cold! (-5 C with an icy wind)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 8, 2010)

Same here! Leaving my home to go get the bus for school... NOW


----------



## Loiner (Jan 8, 2010)

My 35 minute journey to the office taking two and half hours yesterday didn't set me off to a good day. We have to make the time up so it was quite a late evening home, consequently more tired today, but at least it's Friday


----------



## rochie (Jan 8, 2010)

was sent home early from work because its set to snow all afternon and night but had to dig my car out of the snow in the hotel car park, good job i was preped with a shovel in the boot


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2010)

Cold, cold, cold, did I say cold weather for nearly the last two weeks!!! Sick of winter, dead furnace gets replaced today so will finally have a heated house again!!! 
Too lazy lately to work on Group Build P-47 too!!! May not get done in the alloted time frameunless I pick up the pace;(


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have stopped shopping at the Commissary and BX here on base because everything we buy is expired. Some one is going to get sick from this.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2010)

Just buy the Whisky or 'T-Stoff' BP, that never expires!! Hope they get that situation sorted soon mate, can't be good.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

A really really annoying math Project on Niccolo "Tartaglia" Fontana....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 10, 2010)

Managed to just nudge my brick letter box with my bumper of my daily driver today. Really pissed actually, its taken me a while to clean up this car to look pretty trick and now I've done that! Could be much worse but still, as said 'one of those things'.


----------



## Indiana Luftwaffe (Jan 10, 2010)

What really annoyed me today is posting a new thread on this website regarding our airplane archaeology dig at Freeman Field, Indiana. It was deleted after only about an hour. If the powers that be think that this project is not worthy,..then so be it. This site shall be excluded. Cheers.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ba...-aircraft-parts-indiana-22641.html#post618993


Whats this a bowl of gold fish?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2010)

Indiana Luftwaffe said:


> What really annoyed me today is posting a new thread on this website regarding our airplane archaeology dig at Freeman Field, Indiana. It was deleted after only about an hour. If the powers that be think that this project is not worthy,..then so be it. This site shall be excluded. Cheers.



Your post was deleted because you made 2 threads about the same topic. Only one thread was needed and required.

Your information is valuable to this site, but we do not need two threads covering the same topic. 

I hope you understand this.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2010)

This exam that is coming up on Thursday. Feel I'm happy with it and have plenty of time to revise some more but I hate this period of waiting before the exam happens. Last exam of my undergraduate degree so it is keeping me focussed for now. Still it is an annoying time contemplating what you know and what you don't and whether you really know what you think you know etc. It should be fine but still....


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2010)

Got a hockey stick in the shin, and nailed a friend in the privates with a slapshot!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

Ouch.....


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, but he was slashing people the whole game too. At the time I felt bad but as the game went on, I didn't feel so bad!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

hehehe. That happened in soccer a couple times (U-15 Travel team) ..... the goal keeper kept taking different guys on my team out (In a dirty way) so one time I went for the shot and he dove....I kicked him right in the forehead (made it look innocent)....he had to get taken out of the game.

Served him right.


----------



## cougar32d (Jan 10, 2010)

School is kicking my A** , going to school to get my A&P.... the forms and regs are killing me!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2010)

Desktop isn't booting up. Everything powers up but no response from the monitor. Was working fine last night.

EDIT, fixed it, not sure exactly what was wrong but took it apart and put it back together again, seems to have done the trick.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2010)

cougar32d said:


> School is kicking my A** , going to school to get my A&P.... the forms and regs are killing me!



You will do fine, do you have any experience for the A&P. I did not do any formal "Schooling" in that sense. I went to the US Army Aviation school and got all my experience in the military and then just went and tested out.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 11, 2010)

Had a ski trip today and well doing all my work i forgot to read the 100 pages of a really tough book...sh!T but I still have 2 more days...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 12, 2010)

Darn malicious software warning keeps popping up every minute or two. 
I am glad my virus protection is working but I would like to break the neck of the idiot who wrote the code.


Wheels


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 12, 2010)

The house im living in on base is being destroyed. So they are moving us to another house on base. POS movers are taking 2 days to move things (which me and my wife could have done in a day). Now we have to go stay in a Hotel tonight due to their slow asses. GRRRRR...........

Now they broke my little girls cloths dresser, and my computer desk. Really?............


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 12, 2010)

Still need to read my book.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2010)

Getting pumped up to go Turkey Hunting and the season is still at least 3+ months away depending on if I get drawn for a Lisc or not... Can still get a over the counter Lisc. in the later season if I want to deal with crowds in the woods.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 12, 2010)

Still need to read my book....  

I got 50 pages today and will read the rest tomorrow...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2010)

You're not reading your book now are you


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 12, 2010)

Nope but I typing a project and just have the internet open to check in occasionally. But, I'll get it done...


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 13, 2010)

what book are you reading? Maybe we can help.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2010)

It's "A Tree grows in Brooklyn." 

I was up till 1 in the morning reading from page 1-100 and I still have 50 pages!! It's due tomorrow...god help me......


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2010)

A Brain Grows in Jersey.

You can do it H!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> It's "A Tree grows in Brooklyn."
> 
> I was up till 1 in the morning reading from page 1-100 and I still have 50 pages!! It's due tomorrow...god help me......




You should read the book titled " Galloping across the Prairie". It has 500 pages. On the first one is written " Gee up! ". Then " patataj, patatj " through 498 pages. And on the last page " Whoa! " Really nice book for quick reading,


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2010)

Was up till 3 in the friggin morning reading...and still have 40 pages......**moan**


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2010)

Njaco said:


> A Brain Grows in Jersey.
> 
> !


Isn' that an oxymoron


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 13, 2010)

You are not going to believe this one.....

Background- my niece is 2.5 yrs - one of triplets. She is deaf and has CP. 2 weeks before Christmas my brother gives her her meds at lunch, she eats then takes a nap....

a few hours later he checks on her. She doesn't normally sleep that long. He tries to wake her. No response. SIL and he try to wake her. No response. 

He grabs her oxygen tube, sticks it in her nose and cranks up the nozel to 100% saturation, jumps in the car with her and flies to the hospital (he's a cop- he freakin flew to the hospital). She's admitted- they draw blood (THANK GOD FOR THAT).... don't know what's wrong.

Flight for life her to Denver. Then helicopter her to the hospital. She's there for a week- tubes, tests... they even drilled into her leg bones and put in some "taps" for something. OMG 

Doctors still baffled but she sent home, as she's back to normal levels on everything.

Doctors said it had to be some kind of virus. BS!!! No virus does that to you and doesn't show up on any test.

SIL said the drug looked different than it normally does, brother said it smelled funny. Hospital said there's no way to test. BS.

My dad and my brother send one of her drugs to a private lab for testing and had her blood sample sent over too. It's a liquid compounded drug in a vial that she takes from a syringe. 

remember she's 2!! and weighs about 20ish pounds...

We got the results back to day. The lab chemists set the perameters on his dosage testing machine thing (whatever the heck they have) at 70x the perscribed dosage just as a high number -- fully expecting it would come back as like 2x higher, or even the correct dosage.......

OK are you ready......

70% higher. It maxed out the range.

He's redoing it tomorrow since her dose is 0.01 and 70% doesn't make sense; he's expecting it to come back as 100x higher than it should have mixed at. 

Some freakin moron mixing drugs at that pharmacy doesn't know what the [email protected]#L a decimal point is and came within minutes of killing a 2 year old. 70x higher is a lethal dose for an ADULT!!! Let alone a 20 lbs. 2 year old.

Had my brother 1) not check on her, and 2) not put her oxygen on and cranked it up- she wouldn't have made it. ((She only needs her oxygen at high altitudes like in CO,if she's sick/congested, or if she were to fly on a plane))

Lesson......... when you get a perscription for a liquid.... ask who's mixing your drug. If they say different people, or a tech- walk out and go somewhere else. We now only go to one place. A pharmacist - and only 1 pharmacist - mixes their drugs and they do it at night when the store is closed and there are no distractions and that is their only job.

not sure "annoyed" is the word............


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 14, 2010)

Glad your niece is Okay KM , youngest sisters nearly 2 so I know that kinda thing can be sh!t scary 

Thats pathetic to say the least about the drug mixing

Someone was looking over you guys


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 14, 2010)

Agreeing with Daniel pathetic. 

Like when I had to get taken to the hospital cause I cut my arm open and down to the bone. Ambulance took 30 minutes to get here and I was bleeding, then ended up staying overnight and had to get 38 stithces. The following year I had to get 12 stitches in my leg and the ambulance came in 5 minuteS???


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jeez K that was a bloody close call, glad your niece is now ok and the cause was discovered. Also quick and calm action by your brother.

Makes my gripe about not getting the rain that was forecast seem paltry.


----------



## rochie (Jan 14, 2010)

s**t Kelly hope all is ok and there is no lasting damage done


----------



## conkerking (Jan 15, 2010)

The utter futility of annual appraisals. It's that time of year when we tick HR boxes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2010)

can't top KM's post....glad your Niece is ok mate.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 15, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> can't top KM's post....glad your Niece is ok mate.



Second that... and there was me barrelling in with a low-grade corporate moan... puts it into perspective. 

Best wishes to your niece KM.


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. She seems ok now, but she has other underlying disabilities, so there will really never be a way to see if there is any brain damage from this.

She's a fighter at 2 1/5, so there's no telling how her life will turn out. 

Oh- and gripe away. It's all relative. The tech who mixed it will be complaining quite a lot when the lawsuit is filed, and the guy my brother maced the night he found out the results sure complained a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, it puts everything in perspective once in a while, but ya still have to gripe about stuff- even the little stuff or it just seems to build up.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 16, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that KM. Hope that incompetent moron gets whats coming to him.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry for your niece, KM...

Catched a friggin flu... Time to fuel up on C vitamin, I guess.


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2010)

Get well soon mate!

KM, thank God you're niece is alright - it really was very fortunate your brother checked on her and reacted so well (just as well he's a Policeman and not a manager eh?). Looks like she is being watched over, as Daniel said.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

Out shopping today...and realised I didn't have my Wallet...really thought I had lost it, was in fact still at home...jeez was I p!ssed at [email protected]!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 16, 2010)

I was like Oh man, and then I looked at what cheered you up.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2010)

Waking and getting up several times during last night and this morning, being sick....feel like cr*p, couldn't even keep a glass of water down!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

get better Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cheers H! Still feel like sh*t, writing this is a struggle....everything is a bl**dy struggle! Here I had planned to do some work on the crates this weekend....


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 17, 2010)

I hate that crap. Had that stomach thing about a month ago. everytime I rolled over I had to barf. Horrible.

Took me a whole day to keep anything down. I finally kept water down at around 6.30 a night, then some coffee at around 7.30 since I was so shaky the coffee helped, then a popsicle around 9pm.

... And a whole day to recover. 

get better soon.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2010)

It's lack of Guinness old boy.....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2010)

True old boy! Lack of Guinness and Judies!! Only the second cup of tea today, right now. I'm bl**dy cold....

Cheers lads!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 17, 2010)

Get better soon Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2010)

Cheers guys! 
Slept 15 hours until today, the whole day ruined!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 18, 2010)

Friggin Dentist....


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Some f***er tried to ram us today in our car!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Some f***er tried to ram us today in our car!



WTF!!!   Are you all alright?!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 19, 2010)

What the hell?? 

And Jan got me sick  

But honestly.....friggin sick..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, I had to give to someone.....and you were closest! 

Hope that you feel better soon H!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> WTF!!!   Are you all alright?!



Yeah, he missed, but my mom had to swerve out of the way or he would have hit us. Thanks! It was over nothing too, we got in front of him earlier, and it's not like we cut him off or anything...

Get better Harry!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks. Been a long day... and the new additions to the house have started. 

The new siding, new living room, new dining room, new kitchen, additions on the bedrooms....it's so loud!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't get me started!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2010)

[cover your modelling to avoid the dust]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2010)

Getting to Manching today so that I could visit the Messerschmitt Stifftung and Museum (where they restore old Bf 109s into flying condition, they have 6 right now), just to be told by the EADS (it is owned and operated by the European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company) secretary that you have to request a tour of the facility in advance and only groups are allowed.

Kind of pisses me off. Nowhere on the EADS website part about the museum did it say that this was required, and I was really looking forward to viewing the hanger and facility!

Oh well, I will request a viewing time. It is only about 100km from where I live. The only good thing was that I got to see a Eurofighter take off from the runway today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hope that you told them Chris!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, some kid in my gym class thinks it's funny to tell people their relatives smoke pot.... it's just annoying! And got taught a lesson when he went up to another kid and he got shoved against a locker.... and then dropped with one punch....it cheered me up.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 20, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Well, some kid in my gym class thinks it's funny to tell people their relatives smoke pot.... it's just annoying! And got taught a lesson when he went up to another kid and he got shoved against a locker.... and then dropped with one punch....it cheered me up.



Yep, contrary to what the Television shows of today try to teach you, sometiimes the jackasses of the world just need a good beatdown!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree and I've had it with them and normally run on a short fuse but I am trying to keep my anger.....to myself


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 20, 2010)

really would like to hear both sides


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok jackasses side: I'm a prick who has no friends and thinks I'm funny

Boy who punched prick: You a jackass stfu BAM 

That was all there is too it. He didn't single out the one kid he did it to me and other and finally one of us just had enough......


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 20, 2010)

Drivers who think its completly within their right to cut in 

Really f*cking frustrating


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2010)

It happens there too???

Don't forget Tailgaters, had a couple of them on [email protected] today, really want to hit the brakes....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 21, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> It happens there too???
> 
> Don't forget Tailgaters, had a couple of them on [email protected] today, really want to hit the brakes....



Huh, here tailgaters are people who site on the side of a highway or most main roads and like drink bear and stuff. 

We call them A$$holes here


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2010)

my bernaise sauce split, havn't done that for years (sorry if that sounds a bit gay but it annoyed me)


----------



## gijive (Jan 22, 2010)

Dropping a boxed model from a high shelf only to have it land on my 1/48 Spitfire Mr 22 model and bust several small bits off it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

Still no bl**dy gas! Wft is going on....!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2010)

Friggin cat deciding it wanted to take a dump just outside the front door, chased it off JUST in time....Cheeky [email protected]!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 24, 2010)

God ode hedd of a gold goind hede....sduffed dose, sore dhroad, headache, dhroad sore, fever...ARGH!!!
I HADE id!!! *sneeze.mp3* *wipes pc screen*
Dhere's odly ode cure: Coffee, a good book ("Dhightfighders") and quied.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> God ode hedd of a gold goind hede....sduffed dose, sore dhroad, headache, dhroad sore, fever...ARGH!!!
> I HADE id!!! *sneeze.mp3* *wipes pc screen*
> Dhere's odly ode cure: Coffee, a good book ("Dhightfighders") and quied.



Say what?

Still no f*cking gas/heat!  Phone someone to check the heater tomorrow, even though I think it's on the outside and beyond my controll..... Will cost me 60 bl**dy donkeys!!


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Friggin cat deciding it wanted to take a dump just outside the front door, chased it off JUST in time....Cheeky [email protected]!



used to have that problem at our old house, cat just used to ignore me but soon stopped about a week after i got my dog home from the rescue shelter, just opened the door and said go get 'em son !!!!
talk about off like a scalded cat


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 24, 2010)

rochie said:


> used to have that problem at our old house, cat just used to ignore me but soon stopped about a week after i got my dog home from the rescue shelter, just opened the door and said go get 'em son !!!!
> talk about off like a scalded cat



I turn the hose on the neighbors cats. Keeps them away for about 6 months, then they try again. It makes my day when I sqeeze the nozel and soak the buggers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

What do the neighbors say?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nasty winter weather, frozen slippery streets, stupid drivers, sports talk radio I am forced to listen to this morning whining about the Vikings loss all day (get over it, life goes on), no sleep last night, sore neck, and I need a beer but it's only 
9:00 am and am stuck at work for 7 more hours!!!

I need to take a day off and just get lost somewhere on my own for a day!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2010)

Weather turned nasty (but beautiful) last night. Been snowing on and off all day with temps around -10 C right now. Supposed to get much colder throughout the week and continue to snow all week.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2010)

Horrible weather... decided to call the ski trip off.


----------



## KMeyrick (Jan 25, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> What do the neighbors say?



who cares!!!! Their cats ... my yard..


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2010)

My neighbor has 9 cats....


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 25, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> My neighbor has 9 cats....



Assuming they each have 9 lives that makes ....

*81 !*


WOW you are living next door to 81 Cats !


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 25, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Weather turned nasty (but beautiful) last night. Been snowing on and off all day with temps around -10 C right now. Supposed to get much colder throughout the week and continue to snow all week.



So ... that means that here in the UK we are also probably going to get some more snow ?

Oh great, just what I needed (not)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2010)

Started the weight lifting routine again last night and this morning I can't bend my arms!!!


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 27, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Started the weight lifting routine again last and this morning I can't bend my arms!!!



Try the Royal Court maybe ?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Try the Royal Court maybe ?



??? What is the Royal Court?

Thank goodness for Advil, took a massive dose when I woke up this morning.


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 27, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> ??? What is the Royal Court?
> 
> Thank goodness for Advil, took a massive dose when I woke up this morning.



Its essentially 3 body weight exercises that you can use for basic strength and fitness

( its on this website Power Fitness but I am not promoting this commercially its all free - note this is NOT my website - I am not commercially linked with it in any way)


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 27, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> ??? What is the Royal Court?
> 
> Thank goodness for Advil, took a massive dose when I woke up this morning.



That is because you are DeHydrated my friend - you need to drink at least 1.5 Liters of H2O per day

Look up 'water cure' on Google sometime - it really works - also *Dr. Batmanghelidj, M.D*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> That is because you are DeHydrated my friend - you need to drink at least 1.5 Liters of H2O per day
> 
> Look up 'water cure' on Google sometime - it really works - also *Dr. Batmanghelidj, M.D*



Don't think it was dehydration, drink plenty of water. Muscles just need to get accustomed to lifting weights again. Probably started off with a little too heavy weights to begin with. Muscles will rest today, then do some light lifting again tomorrow.


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 27, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Don't think it was dehydration, drink plenty of water. Muscles just need to get accustomed to lifting weights again. Probably started off with a little too heavy weights to begin with. Muscles will rest today, then do some light lifting again tomorrow.



Do try the Royal Court - it has helped me tremendously although I am still a bit chubby (see also Matt Furey even though he is a bit of a salesman, his information is good at root )

Also, do not be afraid of Salt if you take plenty of Water - salt is not all bad and helps with cramps


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2010)

School closed school, but, they had us on 2 hour delay, so instead of just closing school and letting me sleep I was up all that time.............


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Some dingbat (appologies to any other dingbats reading this) cut me off at the last second in the Library parking lot. Snot nosed little teanager in the back seat proceeded to stick his tongue out at me, then as the drove away turned around and stuck it out again, I was making some appreciative hand gestures to them at that point!!!
Damn near followed them to thier destination, but figured it would be wiser to let it slide..


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 28, 2010)

Yesterday, as Vassili and I were leaving our WWII class while talking to another student, some yahoo came up to us, asking whether or not this was the right room for his class. When we said no, he then asked Vassili and I to help him find his room-looked to me like a typical stoner. 
Anyway, I look at his schedule, and it said room 408, and he was down at room 414. We then tell him that its down the hallway on the right, and I'm thinking now he nows where to go. 
But no, he's still standing there like and idiot, still confused on where he's supposed to go. So finally, Vassili and I actually lead him down to the appropiate classroom, and then just got the hell out of there. How he got into college is beyond me. 

In the words of Les (hope you don't mind): [email protected]*kin meatball!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Yesterday, as Vassili and I were leaving our WWII class while talking to another student, some yahoo came up to us, asking whether or not this was the right room for his class. When we said no, he then asked Vassili and I to help him find his room-looked to me like a typical stoner.
> Anyway, I look at his schedule, and it said room 408, and he was down at room 414. We then tell him that its down the hallway on the right, and I'm thinking now he nows where to go.
> But no, he's still standing there like and idiot, still confused on where he's supposed to go. So finally, Vassili and I actually lead him down to the appropiate classroom, and then just got the hell out of there. How he got into college is beyond me.
> 
> In the words of Les (hope you don't mind): [email protected]*kin meatball!



I wonder if he made it home after class


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 28, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I wonder if he made it home after class



If by home, you mean the snow-ridden bench outside the library where he passed out, then yes. At least that's my hope. 

Oh yeah Bucksnort, sorry to hear about those @sshole kids. I think I knew of those from high school. If it makes you feel better, they usually don't go very far in life.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Oh yeah Bucksnort, sorry to hear about those @sshole kids. I think I knew of those from high school. If it makes you feel better, they usually don't go very far in life.



Problem is I thinkg thre drivers was the mother of the smarta$$ kid that stuck his tongupe out at me. She just sat there and waited until I was almost upon her and she pulled out. Looked to me on purpose, right next to the Police station as well. I wanted to give both of them a swift kick in the posterior!!! Not a smart thing to do in front of a extended cab 4X4 pickup bearing down on you. Parking lot rage!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 28, 2010)

Stupidity is rampant Buck, if the parents have the bad values, odds are the kids will. Foch, I think the guy was smoking a doobie before class.


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 28, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Stupidity is rampant Buck, if the parents have the bad values, odds are the kids will. Foch, I think the guy was smoking a doobie before class.



" visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the sons to the third and fourth generation "


Unfair ? - Yes perhaps

Is it True ? - _Oh Yes !_


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 29, 2010)

friends all went to the RSL tonight and I'm too young still to go with 'em all so I am left in my room alone for tonight


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2010)

These idiots in Virginia Beach cleaning off grocery shelves, because of the predicted snow tomorrow. Already
schools, city and state offices are planning on being closed on Monday and the first snow flake has not hit
the ground yet. The Gov. of Va. has already declared a "state of emergency". When is snows in Va. Beach,
even one inch, the city shits down. Dumb dumber !!!

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 29, 2010)

Just extremely made at society, and even the smallest things are bothering right now, and normally I dont care....but its getting to me...

God people just suck....


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I know where your coming from Harrison. Vassili and I just got a fifty dollar fine from one of our Public Safety members, because we parked next to the dorm to unload our bags, since we stayed with our dad this weekend at a motel. I know there just doing their job, but it kinda pisses me off that they get people on traffic violations, but they can't get people on smoking charges, even though other students reported the incident. But, Vassili has already sent an appeal in, so hopefully, we won't have to pay.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 31, 2010)

Yea, things like that. Hope the appeal works out!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, me too.


----------



## Trebor (Feb 1, 2010)

I misplaced my damn debit card ><


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 1, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Just extremely made at society, and even the smallest things are bothering right now, and normally I dont care....but its getting to me...
> 
> God people just suck....



Its funny how that happens now and then. Its not something you can predict. 

Do you remember 'Falling Down' starring Michael Douglas ?

Good film - and I am not easy to please on the film front - mind you it did start to come off the rails at the end. Needed an upbeat ending really.


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 1, 2010)

Trebor said:


> I misplaced my damn debit card ><



What did we do before Debit Cards ? oh yes, thats right, we used Chequebooks and Cash

Those were the days


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 2, 2010)

found out today the REAL reason why Jen and I broke up. Roughly 10 months and she dumps me for...get this not being a jerk to her, for not fighting with her and overall just being way to nice to her. I kinda lost it at that stage and almost shredded the tires on the car when I left my friends place because I was that bl**dy p***ed off


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 2, 2010)

Woke up with 5 great big scratches down the top half of my arm. This isn't the first time it's happened but seeing as I sleep by myself I really can't figure out how it keeps happening?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2010)

Negative Creep said:


> Woke up with 5 great big scratches down the top half of my arm. This isn't the first time it's happened but seeing as I sleep by myself I really can't figure out how it keeps happening?



Poltergeist?


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 2, 2010)

I use to scratch myself in my sleep, if that is what the word above means.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 2, 2010)

Got into one hell of a row with three colleagues today, getting blamed for ignoring them when they need my help.
The problem for me is that when I focus completely on something I work on, the whole world can fall down around my ears, and I don't notice it. That includes people who stand right in front of me, trying to talk to me.
I'm trying to work on it, and not get so darned absorbed in whatever I do, because I know that it makes people believe that I'm just ignoring them and treating them badly, so we ended up having a good talk about it.
But _damn_, it annoys me that I can be like that, totally lost in my own world!
It bugged the s*** out of my ex too, when he couldn't get in touch with me, when I was sitting right next to him, and it has basically been a problem in my whole life.
Anyway, I try to work on it, and I try not get so absorbed in whatever I'm doing, but it's pretty darned near impossible to deal with.
ARGH! *growls*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 3, 2010)

$1500 Server I was using as a testbed to test system boards went up in smoke today!!!! Now in addition to repairing the system boards I have to repair the Testbed as well. Wasted time in something that will not make my department and money!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2010)

When you burn popcorn at work EVERYBODY knows it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 3, 2010)

OK, this is really starting to piss me off!!! Third time in as many weeks that some dumba$$ salesman has turned the light off in the mens room at work while I was in there!!! Gets pretty flipping dark in there.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 3, 2010)

My friend, who's 20, is getting married to someone and I'm pretty sure she's just using him to get into the country...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 3, 2010)

Having four dryers for two buildings on campus. Two aren't working, and the other two having clothes that someone forgot to grab for hours.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 4, 2010)

New Zealand's great politicians


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2010)

less than 30 minutes on the forum tonight....


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 4, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I use to scratch myself in my sleep, if that is what the word above means.



That happens a lot - especially during a Full Moon

You wake up next day, scratch marks on your arms .... fangs stuck in the bed-post .... its all so confuzing


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 4, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> My friend, who's 20, is getting married to someone and I'm pretty sure she's just using him to get into the country...



Is it a Green Card job ? What country is she from ?

Here in the UK we don't have that problem so much since we joined the EU - they just walk right in, ready or not, here they come


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Is it a Green Card job ? What country is she from ?
> 
> Here in the UK we don't have that problem so much since we joined the EU - they just walk right in, ready or not, here they come



Indonesia. I think they do love each other, but they also fight all the time and I just don't think they're ready to get married. Personal opinion I guess, though one most of my friends share.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2010)

Couldn't get on the forum last night...was there a problem??


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 5, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Couldn't get on the forum last night...was there a problem??



Yea. It went down, dunno the story.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 5, 2010)

Back's acting up again after I tried to move a big plastic box full of tools in a hurry.
Ought to know better...*growls*


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Yea. It went down, dunno the story.



figured that was the case....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 6, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Couldn't get on the forum last night...was there a problem??



Same this side of the ditch too Wayne


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 6, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Indonesia. I think they do love each other, but they also fight all the time and I just don't think they're ready to get married. Personal opinion I guess, though one most of my friends share.



When people fight before getting married, well, it is a bad sign. On the other hand, I am not really a 'relationships' sort of a person.

Living on your own has definite benefits if you can handle it !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2010)

Minimal modelling time today....


----------



## rochie (Feb 6, 2010)

my Hellcat dual combo and mosquito kits arrived just as i was heading out of the door for work, didnt even get chance to open the packing box never mind have alook at the kits themselves


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 6, 2010)

Discovering that I'm also allergic to perfume, among other things.
This means g'bye to soap, deodorant, perfume, laundry detergent, fabric softener, dish washing soap, make-up and so on, that's got perfume in it. 
Basically, I'll have to chuck out almost all the cleaning stuff that I've got in the kitchen cupboard, and most of the stuff I've got in the bathroom.
And perfume is one of the things that's almost impossible to avoid - just think of when you go to the supermarket, and you have to buy for example some shaving cream.
There's perfume in the shaving cream, and the whole aisle with personal care stuff literally reeks of perfume.
Argh!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 6, 2010)

I think I really really hurt my leg at a friends house but don't want to tell my mom. My knee, toes, and upper leg hurt so bad.... I can't even walk...F*CK


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 6, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I think I really really hurt my leg at a friends house but don't want to tell my mom. My knee, toes, and upper leg hurt so bad.... I can't even walk...F*CK



What did you do?


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 6, 2010)

I went down a really steep hill on a sled..... and there was a ramp at the end I went off and (like I had done a hundred times before this) tried to pull my knees under me... and one didn't quite make it and the whole leg hit a giant rock... it's alll black and blue..

 What a story to tell on Monday..

"I got hurt sleigh riding"


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 6, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I went down a really steep hill on a sled... ... and one didn't quite make it and the whole leg hit a giant rock... it's all black and blue


Have you considered a career as a stuntman?


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 6, 2010)

Always wanted to jump off buildings knowing I wouldn't get hurt...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 6, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I went down a really steep hill on a sled..... and there was a ramp at the end I went off and (like I had done a hundred times before this) tried to pull my knees under me... and one didn't quite make it and the whole leg hit a giant rock... it's alll black and blue..
> 
> What a story to tell on Monday..
> 
> "I got hurt sleigh riding"


 My 4 yr old gets really rocking , got a fairly steep hill about a block away so I gotta go every day , now her and her friend try and hit each other as they use the carpet sled


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Feb 6, 2010)

realized that Im not gonna have any time to build models in the future (now, over summer) etc.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 6, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> My 4 yr old gets really rocking , got a fairly steep hill about a block away so I gotta go every day , now her and her friend try and hit each other as they use the carpet sled



Sounds cool  

Jack, why won't you have time?


----------



## Maestro (Feb 7, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Discovering that I'm also allergic to perfume, among other things.
> This means g'bye to soap, deodorant, perfume, laundry detergent, fabric softener, dish washing soap, make-up and so on, that's got perfume in it.
> Basically, I'll have to chuck out almost all the cleaning stuff that I've got in the kitchen cupboard, and most of the stuff I've got in the bathroom.
> And perfume is one of the things that's almost impossible to avoid - just think of when you go to the supermarket, and you have to buy for example some shaving cream.
> ...



Just a question... Did you consider buying more natural stuff ? I know there can be a lot of chemical products in perfumes, so may be it is those chemical products that are giving you allergies.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 7, 2010)

My leg hurts more than it did yesterday...


----------



## Maestro (Feb 7, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> My leg hurts more than it did yesterday...



Man, don't mess with that... Go to the doctor ASAP. You could have a distortion or something worst.


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 7, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I think I really really hurt my leg at a friends house but don't want to tell my mom. My knee, toes, and upper leg hurt so bad.... I can't even walk...F*CK



Bite the bullet - go see a doc

( or a nurse or a physiotherapist, or a chiropracter, osteopath )


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 7, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Just a question... Did you consider buying more natural stuff ? I know there can be a lot of chemical products in perfumes, so may be it is those chemical products that are giving you allergies.



Yes - and anyhow, when they say you are allergic to perfume - Which one for goodness sake ?

There are flaming Millions of smelly cosmetic products, so surely it cannot be all of them all of the time ? 

Note : I use Natural Soap with Sea-Salt combo

Apart from sounding like a complete nancy boy, I have to say that my shaving rash has disappeared in short order


----------



## N4521U (Feb 7, 2010)

My laptop took a crap on me this morning. why do I go to Good Guys???????????? It won't boot up for me. sh!t. and I can't leave home coz the Super Bowl is on today!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't get me started....been six feet under this weekend!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm gonna drink a unhealthy amount of Tequila.....

Unknown....“I cannot stand being awake, the pain is too much”
Unknown....“Love means exposing yourself to the pain of being hurt, deeply hurt by someone you trust.”
Oscar Wilde....“The heart was made to be broken”


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2010)

"How can I mend a broken heart when I don't have all the pieces?"


----------



## rochie (Feb 8, 2010)

internet connection just stopped working for no apparent reason late last night, just switched on and all is fine now !!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2010)

Njaco said:


> "How can I mend a broken heart when I don't have all the pieces?"



That, my good man, I ask myself.....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2010)

Distinct lack of anything going on at the moment, trying to get things sorted but not moving overly quickly which is annoying.


----------



## conkerking (Feb 8, 2010)

Not annoyed per se... but have had to put the kits away for a month. Going on holiday for three weeks next weekend, which can't be bad, and will be incredibly busy between now and departure. How will I possibly survive?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2010)

A friend dying of cancer.....

How much can one take, before one succumb....?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 9, 2010)

Definately a few things!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 9, 2010)

Sh!t Lucky, that really sucks. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, Jan, I'm not good at saying I'm sorry to hear but praying for your friend. And you keep smilin'!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry Jan!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Feb 9, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Sounds cool
> 
> Jack, why won't you have time?



Well heres the story: So originally I had time in the fall and winter to occasionally build a model here and there even with high school and sports getting in the way a bit. But now as Im starting swimming for the spring (a "necessary evil" that I am basically required to do to stay in shape for water polo) and doing club water polo I just got my "new" schedule: I have water polo and swimming every week day and then since Im one of the "better" or faster freshmen, I was just told I may have to lift in the morning so I have to go to bed earlier the nights before. This along with increasing home work for honors classes means that I have no time for models during the week. And dont get me started with weekends! No time at all! And I just got a Ju 290 for Christmas. Not fair!!! Ok rants over


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 9, 2010)

Dam that sucks. But, I understand. Similar thing with school  

I got an A in Spanish and an A- in English...go figure!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya all high schools are like that...sucks. Well I cant wait for summer thats for sure! lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2010)

Had to clean sh!t out of the shed for rubbish collection...friggin 39C! had to do then and there once I was in the house in the AC wasnt going outside again...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 10, 2010)

Took a walk in the park last night and slipped on some ice in a couple spots. Did not fall, but the joint where my leg joins my hip is pretty painful this morning, hard to navigate steps. Oh well, thinks could be worse.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2010)

Desktop is being really annoying today and hanging and crashing all the time, was working fine last night but I know my hard drive is dying, so it could be the end which is going to get to me...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2010)

Made a coffee at work and some SOB used the last of the milk...and didn't get more organised..I had only just been out to the friggin shop!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 11, 2010)

No bloody rain again……………………………………weather man speak with fork tongue


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 11, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> No bloody rain again……………………………………weather man speak with fork tongue



This just pisses me right off 

When you don't want bloody rain you get it , when you want it you don't 

F*** you weather man


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 11, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> This just pisses me right off
> 
> When you don't want bloody rain you get it , when you want it you don't
> 
> F*** you weather man



Too bloody true…………………..I'll be out there doing the rain dance this weekend, there promising us up to 50m……………………pigs might fly to


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd pay good money to send all NZ's rain your way mate if I could just have your clear skies 

Last I heard though , the weather doesn't take bribes


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2010)

snow


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris we got 14 inches of snow. 

I was out there at 10 O'clock shoveling so I could have relaxation time today


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 11, 2010)

Just found out I will not be able to Test for Tech Sergent this year cause I had a referal performance report. I was out for most of the year cuase of my lower back surgery. What could I do. Anyways, Im out in Augest heading back to California.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 11, 2010)

The mother F*CKING EYE DOCTOR.

Cancelled my appointment for Sunday....and moved it up to 11 o'clock today.......this is my F*CKING day off.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> No bloody rain again……………………………………weather man speak with fork tongue



 As I've always said, the only sure fire way to predict the weather is to stick your head out the window!!!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Feb 11, 2010)

Its been a few days, but on Monday I got my blood drawn from a blood drive we had here at LSC. It went alright until the tail end, where I started to feel sick. Then, I guess I just blacked out for less than a minute, because the next thing that I remember, all of these nurses were hovering over me. It was quite embarassing.


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 11, 2010)

N4521U said:


> My laptop took a crap on me this morning. why do I go to Good Guys???????????? It won't boot up for me. sh!t. and I can't leave home coz the Super Bowl is on today!




*How I Solved 99% of my PC Issues*  ... no really its true



1. I habitually run CCleaner on Boot-up and most of my PC Nightmares are over (make sure you get free version from File Hippo or similar)


2. I also Defrag and Clean-Disk regularly (once a week or so) - these are built into XP etc


3. AND have MS Security Centre running in residence and with timed quick scan



Note. This is not an advert or promo - all the above stuff is FREE and I never pay for anything (mostly anyhow)


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 11, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> As I've always said, the only sure fire way to predict the weather is to stick your head out the window!!!




I try to avoid doing this when driving the car - it blows my spectacles off 


Personally, I sometimes go on to the roof to look at the weather

- then I throw myself down and say 'why me Lord' ?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 12, 2010)

I cut my hand with a utility knife while removing trim from the wall.
I was using it to cut the paint and get behind the trim and it slipped.

Not going to post pictures, it wasn't gruesome enough for this crowd. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2010)

Finally get on the forum.....and nature calls....


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 13, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I cut my hand with a utility knife while removing trim from the wall.
> I was using it to cut the paint and get behind the trim and it slipped.
> 
> Not going to post pictures, it wasn't gruesome enough for this crowd.
> ...




I have many scars - the worst was actually while cleaning up a model kit with a stanley knife which slipped and stabbed my thumb 

Note. I have learned to always cut away from the hand(s) and use leather gloves if necessary - they do help.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 14, 2010)

Being in the hospital last night for a serve allergic reaction to a Hepatitis A shot (No NOT the STD  the food poisoning one.)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 15, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> F*** you weather man



This again


----------



## N4521U (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree, the weatherman can kiss my b***. Just enough rain to get the golfers damp, then the bloody sun came out and set us all on fire. Gord ahmighty the humidity killd me. Oh, was I supposed to be at work or something????


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2010)

Well let me see (yesterday)....lost my modelling time when SHE who must be obeyed said we were going out visiting....

then I dropped my MP3 player....now thats f*cked

and then to top it off....couldn't get on the forum last night.....goddamit!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2010)

Pretty much everything since rolling out of bed this morning!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2010)

N4521U said:


> I agree, the weatherman can kiss my b***. Just enough rain to get the golfers damp, then the bloody sun came out and set us all on fire. Gord ahmighty the humidity killd me. Oh, was I supposed to be at work or something????



Don't worry guys. Here on the East Coast we're starting something called "Snow Relief For Diggers". We gonna ship all this snow we got the last few weeks - all the way to you!  And.....wait.....its snowing again!!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 15, 2010)

It just doesn't stop Christ does it?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2010)

N4521U said:


> I agree, the weatherman can kiss my b***. Just enough rain to get the golfers damp, then the bloody sun came out and set us all on fire. Gord ahmighty the humidity killd me. Oh, was I supposed to be at work or something????



Don't worry guys. Here on the East Coast we're starting something called "Snow Relief For Diggers". We gonna ship all this snow we got the last few weeks - all the way to you!  And.....wait.....its snowing again!!!!!!!


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 15, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Don't worry guys. Here on the East Coast we're starting something called "Snow Relief For Diggers". We gonna ship all this snow we got the last few weeks - all the way to you!  And.....wait.....its snowing again!!!!!!!



No Business like Snow Business !

Today I was sent a stupid form by a recruitment agent

In fact it was so in-appropriate I decided not to fill it in - the agent was a donkey anyhow


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 15, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> No Business like Snow Business !
> 
> Today I was sent a stupid form by a recruitment agent
> 
> In fact it was so in-appropriate I decided not to fill it in - the agent was a donkey anyhow



Note to moderators

I seem to have double posted - can you knock out the surplus one (and this one too I guess) please ?

thank you


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 15, 2010)

Finding out and enjoying the 4hrs in hospital with a diagnosis of kidney stones , if you've never had them like myself they aint fun


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh <bleep>!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 15, 2010)

A package of mine is in the wrong post office...just found that out it's been their for 2 weeks. 

Don't want to call Fedex....!!!!  I really, don't have the time or nerves to pickup the phone....


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 16, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Finding out and enjoying the 4hrs in hospital with a diagnosis of kidney stones , if you've never had them like myself they aint fun



If it helps I had similar - My solution - drink lots of Plain Old-Fashioned H2O - like 1-2 litres per day - seriously not joking

My Moan for the day 

Double posting cos your link went down mid-way - then not being able to knock out the extra one


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 16, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> A package of mine is in the wrong post office...just found that out it's been their for 2 weeks.
> 
> Don't want to call Fedex....!!!!  I really, don't have the time or nerves to pickup the phone....



My post is supposed to be held at the sorting office due to theft at this end - Guess what ??

The postman (mailman in the US) even delivers the note that says 'do not deliver this post' ! 

I think Mail services are getting worse - I blame the Internet, and discussion groups online


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Finding out and enjoying the 4hrs in hospital with a diagnosis of kidney stones , if you've never had them like myself they aint fun



Hope your better. Had them once, spent a day and a half in the Hospital waiting for it to pass. Finally gave me pain killers and told me to go home and drink plenty of water. That was the worste pain ever, and I've been busted up badly in several automobile and motorcycle accidents.
Wouldn't wish a Kidney stone on my worst enemy.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 18, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Finding out and enjoying the 4hrs in hospital with a diagnosis of kidney stones , if you've never had them like myself they aint fun



I spent 3 days in the hospital with kidney stones when I was 25.
Never want them again...

I hope you are doing better.


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 18, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Finding out and enjoying the 4hrs in hospital with a diagnosis of kidney stones , if you've never had them like myself they aint fun



Ouch that hurts like hell, friend of mine just gone through the same thing for 9 hours, like gall stones, it ain't no fun, hope all is well now.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2010)

Lunch Detention for something I didn't do! 

but, it's with 15 other people who were involved in what happened so at least I am not alone


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Lunch Detention for something I didn't do!
> 
> but, it's with 15 other people who were involved in what happened so at least I am not alone



Guilty by association?


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2010)

I guess... who cares though...wasn't that bad.

Actually funny since 2 kids got sent to the office for tripping one another. Then we all purposely broke out in coughing fits.

To top it off I took my contact out and told the teacher it fell out...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2010)

I need to get blood drawn at 7 a.m. tomorrow morning.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 19, 2010)

About 5 minutes ago I discovered I locked my keys inside my car ( high five me!) 

Gonna be an interesting night finding the lost key or breaking into my own car

Proberly the latter...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 19, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> About 5 minutes ago I discovered I locked my keys inside my car ( high five me!)
> 
> Gonna be an interesting night finding the lost key or breaking into my own car
> 
> Proberly the latter...



Try getting a coat hangar and bending it straight with a little hook on the end. Then insert down the left hand side of the window til you find something to hook onto

May take a while but you maybe able to unlock your car this way depending on how old it is


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 19, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> Try getting a coat hangar and bending it straight with a little hook on the end. Then insert down the left hand side of the window til you find something to hook onto
> 
> May take a while but you maybe able to unlock your car this way depending on how old it is



Worked sweet! 

Only took about 2-3 minutes!

Cheers mate!


----------



## Maestro (Feb 19, 2010)

Uh... Are you answering your own posts, mate ?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 19, 2010)

Just being a dick

Pretty pleased with myself though right now


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2010)

I think locking his keys in his car made him insane


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2010)

What have you been sniffing Daniel......Paint or Glue.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2010)

Bought a used rifle from an out of state Gun dealer last Thursday. They were to send it to my local Gun dealer for transfer last week. Just got the Tracking # and found out they did not ship the rifle until this Wednesday, out for delivery to the rifle shop right now so I probably won't have it in my grubby mitts until next week!!! i was hoping to put some holes in targets this weekend!!! Oh well, will have to shoot the new shotgun I picked up yesterday instead.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2010)

What the hell, do you run an armory or something?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 19, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> What the hell, do you run an armory or something?



What can I say, I like guns.

Actually, I've thinned the herd in the Gun cabinet the last few years. Used to have many more rifles. Now down to a few, and just decided that rather than borrow a shotgun from a friend to Turkey hunt this year I better buy one of my own.
Now the rifle I'm waiting for on the other hand is just an excure to buy another new rifle. Always wanted a nice small caliber lever action rifle so I bought one. Marling 39A Golden. Longest production rifle still in manufacture, it's predecessor was the type of rifle that Annie Oakley did much of her trick shooting with. Can't beat Walnut and Blued milled steal on a rifle IMHO.
Still no call yet, getting anxious. Got several hundred .22 Rimfire rounds sitting around the house with nothing to do this weekend


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2010)

Modelling time flew by too damn quick today...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 20, 2010)

Big problems with airbrush today, then compressor got to damned hot and cut out and lost a Kg or two sweating in the shed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2010)

I hear ya Vic, shed cooks well when the temps up!


----------



## Maestro (Feb 21, 2010)

What annoyed me...

**EDIT** With a secound tought, I'm better not post that... Sorry for the unnessary posting, guys.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 21, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> I hear ya Vic, shed cooks well when the temps up!



Decided to give it a miss today, to hot by the time we got back from Sunday shopping


----------



## rochie (Feb 21, 2010)

back at work this morning after two weeks off


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2010)

Trying to find some pics for Chris's Hartmann thread...and still haven't found them!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2010)

They're tough, aren't they?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> What have you been sniffing Daniel......Paint or Glue.....


....or woman?

Eeerrrmmm.....just this morning,

Weather
It's Sunday
Being pratted
Sh*te on soapbox
Todays 'music'
Todays 'quality' movies
People
Adverts
Food
Low on Guinness
Not won big on the Euro Lottery yet
Too far to my three weeks off in Sweden
Knowitalls
Not having a 1/48 Ju 52 yet
Run out of whisky
The oncoming Armageddon
Hackers and virus creators
Banks
Not finished all the kits that awaits to be finished
Not having enough space for afore mentioned kits




*and breath*


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 21, 2010)

An earthquake this morning that nearly broke all my models!! 

*shakes fist at god*


Jan, don't worry, we all have those days, sometimes spread apart in life for one , others its too often. 

Chin up dude


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2010)

*chins up*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2010)

Out of Whiskey??? GOOD GOD MAN, CALL 999!!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 21, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Weather
> It's Sunday
> Being pratted
> Todays 'music'
> ...



I second all of the above


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Trying to find some pics for Chris's Hartmann thread...and still haven't found them!!





Njaco said:


> They're tough, aren't they?



I've definitely got some of White 2, just can't locate the SOB's...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I have to sleep in the basement, my room is getting painting...

No modeling or forum time cause of school as of late... FML


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 22, 2010)

Coming down with one big mutha of a cold now. Argh!


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 22, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Coming down with one big mutha of a cold now. Argh!



Same here - its 1.30am and I am glowing in the dark 

( and I have a cold too - ho ho )


----------



## Njaco (Feb 22, 2010)

Co-workers!

Its bad enough I have to deal with the public ("Theres a hawk outside thats eating all the squirrels and I want him removed" -swear to god that was a call today!!!) but since they are grooming me as the next supervisor I have to deal with some of the dumbest, nick-picking, complainting , whinning humans on earth. They were actually, seriously complaining about the winter hat another co-worker was wearing!!!! Are You KIDDING ME!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 22, 2010)

I know I was telling Jan chin up but 

My life
School
Fighting people
A test grade I got back
Not being able to model (plastic) 
Miss skiing
Had to go to the hospital to get blood drawn 
My arm hurts
My teacher is a dick. 
More friends fighting
I have been up till 2-4 every mornig

I think it is official MY LIFE SUCKS


----------



## Marcel (Feb 23, 2010)

Being ill. I have to go to the bathroom ever 15 minutes or so, so I hardly have time to post this. Only good thing is that my wife and kids went to my parents-in-law for a few days, so I can bear my misery in peaceful quietness.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2010)

Jeez...and all I did was leave some paints home that I needed at work, pretty friggin' boring compared to some of you Guys Woes...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2010)

Except for Harrison. He's a teenager and life is supposed to be like that at that age!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 23, 2010)

Still


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Argh, dieser schnupfen nerft tierisch! *niesen und Nase putzen*.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 24, 2010)

What Maria said in addition to my feet both hurt today!!! Dang foot problems are going to be the death of me.


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 24, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Co-workers!
> 
> Its bad enough I have to deal with the public ("Theres a hawk outside thats eating all the squirrels and I want him removed" -swear to god that was a call today!!!) but since they are grooming me as the next supervisor I have to deal with some of the dumbest, nick-picking, complainting , whinning humans on earth. They were actually, seriously complaining about the winter hat another co-worker was wearing!!!! Are You KIDDING ME!!!!



Did this hat have drop down ear-muffs - or was it one of those 'Moose' hats ?

(sorry but since you raised the subject I was curious really)


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 24, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Argh, dieser schnupfen nerft tierisch! *niesen und Nase putzen*.



I thought you were Danish


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 24, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Did this hat have drop down ear-muffs - or was it one of those 'Moose' hats ?
> 
> (sorry but since you raised the subject I was curious really)



Perhaps it was an "A$$ hat"?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 24, 2010)

Having a five and half hour car drive from hell tonight. Certain parts of I-91 got really bad due to the storm, I seriously thought I was going to go off the road a few times.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 25, 2010)

That the phone lines went down for a few hours today. 
No internet. 

I am guessing somebody introduced a car to a phone routing/switch box nearby.


Wheels


----------



## Loiner (Feb 25, 2010)

Being let down by a colleague, but getting the blame myself. Our customer was giving me a hard time as his new H&M store opened this morning for the first time and our service engineer failed to turn up and the equipment failed just as the queuing public were waiting to come in: needless to say I got the heated rant from the relevant customer manager.


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 25, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Perhaps it was an "A$$ hat"?



You mean as worn by an A$$-$$$E ?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> You mean as worn by an A$$-$$$E ?



No, I mean A$$HAT, like the ones worn by the two jacka$$es that tried to run me down in the mall parking lot today!!!


----------



## Pong (Feb 25, 2010)

Ants (Large ones) are infesting the house just after we had painted the walls and now I'm getting irritated by these buggers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Argh, dieser schnupfen nerft tierisch! *niesen und Nase putzen*.



I could have not said it any better!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 26, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> MY LIFE SUCKS



Maybe by your standards


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2010)

Day's too short....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2010)

Co-workers making us listen to Country music all afternoon and the closest bridge to jump from is miles away!!!! Oh well, only 2 hours of it left.


----------



## Pong (Feb 26, 2010)

So...re...th..roat...


----------



## KMeyrick (Feb 27, 2010)

don't even get me started today- that's how crappy a day/week it's been.

Just gonna enjoy a nice time in Long Beach with my daughter and cheer her on loudly!!! Hoping for back to back good meets. It's been a while, and state is in 3 weeks.

thinking happy thoughts...... happy, happy, happy........


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2010)

Think there is something wrong with me...Only bought ONE model at the model shop today....think I need to go back and try again..??


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 27, 2010)

That's probably your best bet!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2010)

Being too bl**dy stiff to walk, then finally making it to the model shop at around 16:00hrs to get some more masking tape. Great! Forgot the £^%^%$ place now closes at 15:00 hrs on Saturday - B*ll*cks!!!!


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 27, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> No, I mean A$$HAT, like the ones worn by the two jacka$$es that tried to run me down in the mall parking lot today!!!



That is truly straight out of 'Cirque du Freak'


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Being too bl**dy stiff to walk, then finally making it to the model shop at around 16:00hrs to get some more masking tape. Great! Forgot the £^%^%$ place now closes at 15:00 hrs on Saturday - B*ll*cks!!!!



15:00? That's oddly early.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2010)

had to complete a work related job...curtailed my modelling window....DAMN!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 28, 2010)

What the f*ck...two of the birds we've had for tens years both died on the same day  

Now there is only 1 of the original 4 birds eft.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Having to interrupt my online viewing of a danish tv-program about Operation Weserübung (- german occupation of Denmark in 1940), because my CPU-fan started sounding like a malfunctioning Spitfire.
Shot down, remove CPU-fan, clean it with a dry, clean brush - okay, I understood then, WHY it sounded like it did...*snort* ....and then put the friggin' CPU-fan back into the 'pooter...it runs smoothly now and without a sound, gotta see if there's anything worth watching left of the program.

EDIT: Watched the ladt three mi utes of the program. Found out that there's a second episode, wich is aired next sunday.
*eyes computer*...better behave, baby! *growls*


----------



## N4521U (Mar 1, 2010)

It's a bloody give and take day today, GDmnit. Paid for a little compressor, that's my Take. And for Give?! Need a new BS motherboard in a two year old laptop $550.00. Scr*w The Goodguys. seems everything I've gotten from them craps out...... and there goes my 3D drafting program......................................................


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 1, 2010)

Crappy N4, almost worth just buying a new laptop.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2010)

Crappy night at work..... Boy, do I need some good luck and cheering up!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2010)

Internet slowed to a friggin drip last night and then [email protected] out on me....no more forum...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 2, 2010)

Temps climbing into the 40 degree F range this week and stuff is melting, which is good, but my late winter allergies are starting to kick into full swing now!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 2, 2010)

Some jack*** threw my homework folder in the trash....then when I found out who it was i decided instead of punching him like I intended I made an ultimatum and said every minute he doesn't find a new folder for and tell the teachers why I don't have my homework.... pages will be ripped out. 

Well..... he lost about 30 pages... 

and lots of work to do in a short time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2010)

No milk for my coffee at work this morning...wish the prick that empties it would say something or go get another carton...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 3, 2010)

Accidentally swallowing a broken chicken bone during dinner last night. Ouch!
Called a phys just for safety's sake, and got some good advice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2010)

Strewth...hope all is ok Maria!


----------



## rochie (Mar 4, 2010)

work last night was SH!T to save money the hotel is trying to serve more customers with less staff in every dept so all that happens is standards drop across the board.
not much happening in the job market though !!!!


----------



## Maestro (Mar 5, 2010)

My 1997 Ford Ranger started to leak brake fluid... again ! What pisses me off is that I've spent about $1,400 on that problem since the begining of winter (in two different garages)... And my brake system is still mother f*cking leaking ???

My mecanic will see my un-happy face again !


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 6, 2010)

Girls!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 6, 2010)

Trying to get my digital receriver tv box to work together with my vcr, so that I can tape programs...DR2 sends a lot about WW2, and the %¤%¤ thing just won't do as I'd like it to.
Proof that it has been invented by males, not females. HAH!


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 6, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Trying to get my digital receiver tv box to work together with my vcr, so that I can tape programs...DR2 sends a lot about WW2, and the %¤%¤ thing just won't do as I'd like it to.
> Proof that it has been invented by males, not females. HAH!



You can do it, but you need to be creative with SCART leads etc

Seeing as it was invented by men, why not find a TV repair man who knows about fixing TVs ? This is what my Mother did and he upgraded both of her TV sets with Digital boxes for about £50 (60-70 Euros)

Takes one to know one, sort of , philosophically speaking !! 8)


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 6, 2010)

Maestro said:


> My 1997 Ford Ranger started to leak brake fluid... again ! What pisses me off is that I've spent about $1,400 on that problem since the beginning of winter (in two different garages)... And my brake system is still mother f*cking leaking ???
> 
> My mechanic will see my UN-happy face again !



OK next time demand a pressure test perhaps ? Actually I think your pipes are rusted through due to salt corrosion or water on the inside and you might be better off starting all over again with new pipes.

You can also actually flush with a kind of anti-rust agent if you want. More money though.

Also try cleaning your car from the underside and wheel arches with Lots of fresh water - some autowashes clean from the underside too I think - especially in the US of A ?

Know what - Can the car - get a new one (not serious)


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 6, 2010)

rochie said:


> work last night was SH!T to save money the hotel is trying to serve more customers with less staff in every dept so all that happens is standards drop across the board.
> not much happening in the job market though !!!!



I cannot get a job right now, so perhaps you will have to swallow the situation in the short term.

Its not a happy situation in the UK is it ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 6, 2010)

spent 5 hours today helping paint stuff....


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 6, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> You can do it, but you need to be creative with SCART leads etc
> 
> Seeing as it was invented by men, why not find a TV repair man who knows about fixing TVs ? This is what my Mother did and he upgraded both of her TV sets with Digital boxes for about £50 (60-70 Euros)
> 
> Takes one to know one, sort of , philosophically speaking !! 8)



Hi Cromwell and thanks for the advice.
It quickly turned it into a project for my ex. 
He lives on the first floor in our apartment building, I live on the third, so it's fairly easy to get hold of him. 
Normally I love to fix stuff like this myself, but with a major cold going on here and being tired = lots of major mistakes waiting to happen, I lost patience in zero seconds and texted the ex. 
He fixed it. HAH, eat THAT, stupid box!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2010)

Internet problems since Thursday.....stiil not sure if the issue is competely fixed?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 7, 2010)

Think I pulled a muscle strecthing my neck. Hurts a lot when I move it.


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 7, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Hi Cromwell and thanks for the advice.
> It quickly turned it into a project for my ex.
> He lives on the first floor in our apartment building, I live on the third, so it's fairly easy to get hold of him.
> Normally I love to fix stuff like this myself, but with a major cold going on here and being tired = lots of major mistakes waiting to happen, I lost patience in zero seconds and texted the ex.
> He fixed it. HAH, eat THAT, stupid box!



Sounds to me like your 'Ex' is .... not so much of an 'Ex' 

Maybe fixing TVs will re-ignite that Old Flame again ?


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 7, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Think I pulled a muscle strecthing my neck. Hurts a lot when I move it.



That reminds me of the Limpet that went to the Shell-fish Disco

Ended up Pulling a Mussell


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2010)

Continuing internet problems....works, then it doesn't... ...then the cycle repeats...see how long I can be on the forum this time!!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 8, 2010)

Some 86yr old geeze went through a red and clipped my rear wheel . bent the undercarriage its driveable for bootin around but need a new one (car). The worst part is no witnesses and he's says it was green for him , but a car had just finished blowing through the red prior to him . I'm legal but Legally [email protected]@@@@D because its my word against his. Sad to see the old beater end it like this I thought I had a couple years left on the 94 Escort. Now I gotta deal with finding a replacement


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought a video game online last week and I got it today.
I opened the shipping carton and saw the beautiful box the video game was supposed to be in.
I opened it up, no disc, nothing. 

There is a phone number on the invoice and I *will* be calling them tomorrow. 
The funny part of that is that they are only 30 miles (48.2 km) away so I can dirve to them if I can't get them on the phone. 


Wheels


----------



## MacArther (Mar 9, 2010)

> The funny part of that is that they are only 30 miles (48.2 km) away so I can dirve to them if I can't get them on the phone.


Ahh, but that assumes they gave you a legit address in the first place....
Had to re do a paper for an Intro to Forensics class


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2010)

Coming on the forum and some F#c king Knob has spammed through numerous threads...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2010)

Left my work phone home today...


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 11, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Coming on the forum and some F#c king Knob has spammed through numerous threads...



Who is the Knob Jockey and how did they spam ?

Sounds ominous like a Virus or a Spider is back in town.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 12, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Sounds to me like your 'Ex' is .... not so much of an 'Ex'
> 
> Maybe fixing TVs will re-ignite that Old Flame again ?



I very seriously doubt it. 
That would mean that I'd had to dump my two wonderful lovers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Who is the Knob Jockey and how did they spam ?
> 
> Sounds ominous like a Virus or a Spider is back in town.



Some KNOB about selling shoes, posted in multiple threads....they disappeared soon after, coincidentally when Dan (lesofprimus) arrived on the forum...so I assume he deleted them all....Thank christ!! 
That sort of sh!t p!sses me off!! We have a great forum here, don't need that [email protected] flyin' around....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2010)

What annoyed me today, pretty much everything so far. Gonna be one of those days!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2010)

F*cking boiler scr*wed yet again! _AND_ it seems to be the same bl**dy thing all over, heard the fuse pop earlier.... I desperately need some good luck from above....


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 12, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> F*cking boiler scr*wed yet again! _AND_ it seems to be the same bl**dy thing all over, heard the fuse pop earlier.... I desperately need some good luck from above....



You need to sign up for Brit Gas 3 Star - or something like that - unless maybe you rent ?

I know using local plumbers and engineers is an expensive way forward


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 12, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Some KNOB about selling shoes, posted in multiple threads....they disappeared soon after, coincidentally when Dan (lesofprimus) arrived on the forum...so I assume he deleted them all....Thank christ!!
> That sort of sh!t p!sses me off!! We have a great forum here, don't need that [email protected] flyin' around....



No thats true - We really don't need that sort of stuff.

BTW Were the shoes any good ? (just wondering.....I need a new pair)


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 12, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I very seriously doubt it.
> That would mean that I'd had to dump my two wonderful lovers.



*TWO*  

That is twice the usual allowance - 100% more than most - Double Bubble - Boil Trouble


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 12, 2010)

MacArther said:


> wheelsup_cavu said:
> 
> 
> > The funny part of that is that they are only 30 miles (48.2 km) away so I can dirve to them if I can't get them on the phone.
> ...



I looked them up on the internet before posting about the problem the other day.
I had tried calling them but it was past office hours.
When I called them I got a new disc without any hassles. 
I will called it even though they said they would ship it to me.
Saved them some money on shipping and I was able to check it out and make sure everything was in the box before I left.


How did you do on the paper ? 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> No thats true - We really don't need that sort of stuff.
> 
> BTW Were the shoes any good ? (just wondering.....I need a new pair)



 Dunno mate! didn't look...


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 13, 2010)

...went 2 bed at 6 o'clock this morning and am as tired as hell...


----------



## KMeyrick (Mar 15, 2010)

started making sugar candy beer bottles yesterday- freakin dropped one.
Got up this morning and decided to clean and get laundry done- ran out of laundry detergent
Hubby opened his jury summons- it's not for him, it's for me.
Did laundry- washer is leaking.

I freakin give up.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 15, 2010)

Well..................... the local hobby shop is having a local contest. Do you think they would have any one of EIGHT 1/72 kits I want? NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Do you think they would have the three WWII Navy fuselage colors I want? NNNOOOOOOOOOO! I get sooooo bloody tired of going in there. I will have to fork over the 7.40 for a train to the CBD and go to Hobbyco, again. G*D DA**IT


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Well..................... the local hobby shop is having a local contest. Do you think they would have any one of EIGHT 1/72 kits I want? NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Do you think they would have the three WWII Navy fuselage colors I want? NNNOOOOOOOOOO! I get sooooo bloody tired of going in there. I will have to fork over the 7.40 for a train to the CBD and go to Hobbyco, again. G*D DA**IT



Time to call Craig again....

Now...what annoyed me today...fitting the wings to my Heinkel He111...what a friggin pain in the @ss....no nice clean fit here....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 15, 2010)

Stiff and sore neck this morning, too much shooting at the archery range yesterday. I need a lighter draw weight Longbow!!!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 15, 2010)

Gonna have to pay more attention, have fewer windows open! Now THIS annoyed me!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

Still dealing with the Daylight Savings Time change.
Takes a week to get back on track after every time change.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2010)

Bl**dy scroll wheel doesn't work properly on the mouse! F*ck, b*ll*cks, sh*t etc., etc....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 17, 2010)

$%##$ %^Y$%$% %$$$%T$T SOB neck and shoulder are still killing me this morning. Three days of this!!! Can't turn my head to the left without shooting pain. Not going to the Doctor either as all he will tell me is to put an ice pack on it, then a hot pack and to rest it!!!! Going to have to get a gigantic bottle of Ibuprofen duting my lunch hour today and take a dozen or so of them!!!


----------



## MacArther (Mar 17, 2010)

> How did you do on the paper ?


Paper went well....I had to do a forensic report on the 1989 explosion of the USS Iowa's number 2 turret. Pretty interesting, if gruesome, stuff.

Have to watch my sick brother all day, and through part of the night.


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 18, 2010)

Can't find a job anywhere. Never even heard back from Burger King ffs


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 18, 2010)

Negative Creep said:


> Can't find a job anywhere. Never even heard back from Burger King ffs


Been there , done that.
Sometimes it can get depressing keep your head up


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 18, 2010)

Tempted to add some "padding" to my CV now...........


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2010)

felt rather tired after shopping today, put me off of modelling..wasn't in the right frame of mind.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2010)

Spent too long in the sun at the local Aviation display today....bit of sunburn!


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 21, 2010)

Can't get the footer to work properly on my website! Frustrating...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 21, 2010)

Healthcare debate.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 21, 2010)

Finally getting rid of my winter cold...only to realise that the pollen season has be...be..beeeh...*aaaCHOOOO!!!*...gun! *sniffle* *rubs eyes* *cleans monitor*


----------



## Pong (Mar 22, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Finally getting rid of my winter cold...only to realise that the pollen season has be...be..beeeh...*aaaCHOOOO!!!*...gun! *sniffle* *rubs eyes* *cleans monitor*



Hope you get better Maria. Luckily the large tree outside my house isn't blooming flowers just yet. When it does, it's non-stop sneezing and the darn itchy nose.

Well today, I had to walk half a kilometer to the convenience store in the 34° C heat to get my little sister's milk after a pharmacy told me they were out of stock. The heat is darn unrelenting.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 22, 2010)

Monday morning, back to work. Bady aches from a weekend of looking for Wild Turkeys in the woods and on the roads. Put 500 miles on the truck and what feels like 500 miles on foot and only saw 4, maybe 5 Wild Turkeys. Not good, afraid the deep and crusted snow caused a lot to perish from not being able to get to food and starving along with an exploding Coyote population in the state. Hopefully the spring is not too wet so the Hens can hatch lots of little ones.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 22, 2010)

Having to deal with very openly religious people today. *growls*


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 22, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Having to deal with very openly religious people today. *growls*


annoying ? thats entertainment


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 22, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> annoying ? thats entertainment



Not when the person in question try to ram his religion down your...halo, or something. 
And said person is someone who you're highly allergic to already. (One of the local loonies...argh...)

I don't mind people being religious, that's their own sake between them and their god.
What I do mind and don't like, is when people don't respect a "You've got your religion, I haven't got any and I don't _want _one, so shut the **** up, **** off fer ****'s sake and leave me the **** alone!"


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 22, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Not when the person in question try to ram his religion down your...halo, or something.
> And said person is someone who you're highly allergic to already. (One of the local loonies...argh...)
> 
> I don't mind people being religious, that's their own sake between them and their god.
> What I do mind and don't like, is when people don't respect a "You've got your religion, I haven't got any and I don't _want _one, so shut the **** up, **** off fer ****'s sake and leave me the **** alone!"



its still entertainment, tell them about a miracle or something, get them wound up


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 22, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> its still entertainment, tell them about a miracle or something, get them wound up



Hmmmmmmmm!  *brews something nasty and fun for next time*
Thanks, now you've got me going here!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 22, 2010)

SIGNATURES just seem to stimey me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I must say Wurger came to this old blokes rescue and got my new one UP! doesn't sound right does it? oh well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2010)

Recorded a movie on the foxtel box, sat down to watch it and the Missus had deleted it by accident, lucky it's repeated later in the week...


----------



## rochie (Mar 23, 2010)

went to do some painting on my spitfire for the group build but my tin of sky type s had gone solid !!!!!!!


----------



## Pong (Mar 24, 2010)

To go with the effing slow internet, the PC is as slow as a snail, and Photoshop takes more than two minutes just to resize a photo.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2010)

Sat down at lunch to do some modelling and a Sales Rep turned up to see me...had to put the model away....bad timing!


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 24, 2010)

Pong said:


> To go with the effing slow Internet, the PC is as slow as a snail, and Photo-shop takes more than two minutes just to resize a photo.



I run CCleaner on start-up 

My PC world is now beautiful ! (note make sure you get the genuine free version from, say, File Hippo)


----------



## ian lanc (Mar 24, 2010)

Sprayed a part yellow and the can stopped working, got a replacement one and sprayed the part
it came out RED . GGRRRRRrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pong (Mar 25, 2010)

Accidentally painted the wingtip of my 109E-4 flat yellow, and had to repaint the darn thing again.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Spring allergies!!!! Took a Claritin D this morning and it's not helping so maybe it's something else? Pressure in my head makes it feel like my eyeballs are going to shoot across the room!!!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Mar 25, 2010)

being told that what is said at an employee forum would be free from reprisals only to my arse chewed out afterward.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 26, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> being told that what is said at an employee forum would be free from reprisals only to my arse chewed out afterward.



Whenever someone says to speak freely they seldom mean it.

----------------

I have to give up the computer to someone else now. 


Wheels


----------



## MacArther (Mar 27, 2010)

I have the theme song for the movie "Flash Gordon" stuck in my head, where its been for the last two days....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2010)

being out all damn day, so i got no modelling time in....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2010)

The heavy snow means the viability is really poor and you can't see any of the terrain features which certainly makes skiing interesting.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 27, 2010)

We had to put my cat to sleep today. He's had bone cancer since January. His mind was still working, but his body was shutting down. He couldn't even get up to got to the bathroom. I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## MacArther (Mar 28, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> We had to put my cat to sleep today. He's had bone cancer since January. His mind was still working, but his body was shutting down. He couldn't even get up to got to the bathroom. I'm gonna miss him.



Sorry to hear that dude. I was away from home when we put my 15 year old cockerspaniel down, but I know the feeling like you've lost a family member.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 28, 2010)

MacArther said:


> Sorry to hear that dude. I was away from home when we put my 15 year old cockerspaniel down, but I know the feeling like you've lost a family member.



Thanks Mac. I'm not nearly as upset as I first was, when I heard he had bone cancer. Let's just say he's in a better place.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 28, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> We had to put my cat to sleep today. He's had bone cancer since January. His mind was still working, but his body was shutting down. He couldn't even get up to got to the bathroom. I'm gonna miss him.



Dam that sucks, but having worked in Veterinary Medicine for 7 years, you did the right and most compassionate thing you could.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks VB.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 29, 2010)

Found myself looking frward to Monday all weekend. Was in a severly bad mood for most of this past weekend. One thing after another just got my anger going and it got worse and worse with each little incident. Plus the cell phone kept ringing at inconvenient times, and I hate talking on the phone. Finally took it out of my pocket and tossed it across the room.
Never thought I'd find myself looking forward to going back to work on a Monday morning.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Mar 30, 2010)

Monday we had to put to sleep my girlfriends cat of 13 years. We recently found it had a thyroid problem and started treating her for it. Now the other day she was really out of it. So we took her back only to find she had a mass.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 30, 2010)

Had the same problem Dirk. It really sucks.


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2010)

just about to go to work, running the pastry section in the kitchen today i hate being the cake monkey, far too much weighing and measuring stuff just like being back at college !
and you are last out of the kitchen after service


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 31, 2010)

Allergies again!!! Time to get a fresh batch of Claratin. I hate taking the stuff as it seems to make me feel too jittery, but the alternative is a nasty headache, blurred vision, and a rotten disposition (well, more rotten than usual anyway).


----------



## imalko (Mar 31, 2010)

Haven't got the job I've applied for, so I'm feeling depressed since yesterday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Igor..fingers crossed for the future mate.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 2, 2010)

My own f*cking stupidity...

8 months ago, I wrote to _Library and Archives Canada_ concerning my great-uncle (my father's uncle) who fought in WWII. I didn't have much info, as that man didn't talk too much of his time at war... And the fact that my father was only 4 in 1939.

I knew his name, his father's name (a Danish immigrant), approximately where he was born (either Chicoutimi or Montmagny) and his year of birth (which I had to calculate according to my father's memories)... I wrote in my letter that he was born somewhere between 1901 and 1905.

Well, Library and Archives Canada wrote back to me this morning only to tell me that according to the info I gave, they couldn't track him back as being part of the Canadian Army. So I went to the local cimetery to find his grave... And I found it within a minute : "Roland Larsen - 1913-1974"

So I wrote back to _Library and Archives Canada_ and told them about the correct date... Now, I hope it won't take them 8 more months to answer that letter.


----------



## Pong (Apr 2, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> We had to put my cat to sleep today. He's had bone cancer since January. His mind was still working, but his body was shutting down. He couldn't even get up to got to the bathroom. I'm gonna miss him.



Sorry to hear that Vassili, my aunt would probably be really sad about this, she is in fact, fond of cats.

Messed up my 109E-4 today, thus more work to do later...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2010)

Not adamn thing annoyed me today!


----------



## rochie (Apr 2, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Not adamn thing annoyed me today!



lucky b*****d !!!!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 2, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> being told that what is said at an employee forum would be free from reprisals only to my arse chewed out afterward.



Ooh, Gullible's Travels! Never believe a word of anything management tells you is the first lesson of life.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2010)

F*cking bank bl**dy charges!


----------



## MacArther (Apr 3, 2010)

Not being able to find the version of the song "Axel F" that was used in the movies in Itunes....oh, and spending half the night awake because my throat felt like it was one fire...only for it to disappear this morning.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Apr 3, 2010)

Getting that damn Internal server error everytime I post something on this site. AUGH!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Getting that damn Internal server error everytime I post something on this site. AUGH!



Mmmm....I seem to be getting that on a regular basis lately too....

and getting some slagging personal message in my notifications box....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 4, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Mmmm....I seem to be getting that on a regular basis lately too....
> 
> and getting some slagging personal message in my notifications box....



Me to.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2010)

Me too, on both counts.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 4, 2010)

I have not been "slagged" and therefore feel cheated. And annoyed.


----------



## rochie (Apr 4, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> I have not been "slagged" and therefore feel cheated. And annoyed.



me either Oh to be popular


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wrenched my neck again in my sleep Sunday morning. was just starting to feel better from the last incident a couple weeks ago. Can't pivot, twist, or tilt my head to the left without major pain. Advil isn't helping much. May have to soak my head in a bucket of warm water for several minutes!!!


----------



## conkerking (Apr 6, 2010)

Dropped my Phantom.


----------



## rochie (Apr 6, 2010)

work


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2010)

modelling interuptus....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 8, 2010)

Lost a 1mm red light for my Tornado to the carpet gremlin.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 8, 2010)

Worked too hard yesterday, so my stupid back's acting up today.
Strong painkillers work too well, I've slept something like 12-14 hours, and am totally bombed in the head. Hate it.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 8, 2010)

Tough break BB. 

Lost my sunglasses skiing. They maybe cheap and beat up, but I liked that pair.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2010)

Had a publication come out that I totally disagree with. But as an old friend said, "When Titans clash, Matt get out of the way".

Unfortunately, I have to defend that dang publication as Program Manager.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2010)

Problem with some moulded parts today, had to swap out a bunch of stuff....pain in the butt!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Truck has been giving me fits lately. Intermittant rear end boucing up and down when brake applied. Most times it's pretty good, others the back end feels like it's going to bounce me off the road or throw me through the roof. Suspect it's a warped Rotor, but not sure why it's so intermittant. Looks like I'll be working on the truck instead of relaxing on Saturday. Thankfully it has rear rotors and not the old Drum Brake setup, I hate working on Drum brakes!!! May as well change oil while I'm at it.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wife wants to make shite spaghetti. Noodles, jarred sauce and some packaged turkey/chicken sausage with portobellow mushroom link sausages sliced up in it.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 10, 2010)

Wanted to take the unused pilot figure of my Tamiya 1/48 "F4U-1D with moto-tug" and put it in my old Academy 1/48 P-47D for a diorama... Well, the figure is too tall... The seat's "head" ends up at the level of the pilot's shoulders.

And I can't trim the figure as its right arm fits on the cockpit almost perfectly. Looks like this figure will only fit on Tamiya's Corsairs...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2010)

Bl**dy sore back! Kills me just coughing.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 10, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Worked too hard yesterday, so my stupid back's acting up today.
> Strong painkillers work too well, I've slept something like 12-14 hours, and am totally bombed in the head. Hate it.





Lucky13 said:


> Bl**dy sore back! Kills me just coughing.....



I find the best solution is a couple of Valium which help to dull the pain and relax the muscles, take a rest and that usually does the trick. Sometimes a couple of Panadol are added to kill the pain, they also make me sleepy, which is not a bad thing either.   

As for my day, to much gardening to do, shifting in mulch and no time for modelling.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2010)

Watched a [email protected] football match today...had enough by half time and switched to something better, don't know why I waited so long...


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 10, 2010)

Realized I have a slight groin pull and the hip injury I thought had gone away hasn't!


----------



## MacArther (Apr 11, 2010)

My internet connection is moving slower than dial-up, and I've found no reason on MY side for it to do that....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't find my Steiner binoculars. WTF!?!?!??!!?? If you've ever looked through a pair of Steiners you would know why I'm pissed!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 11, 2010)

After finishing unpacking everything after coming back to college, I realized that I only brought one pair of jeans with me. I have shorts, but it looks like that the weather may not be warm enough for them.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Truck has been giving me fits lately. Intermittant rear end boucing up and down when brake applied. Most times it's pretty good, others the back end feels like it's going to bounce me off the road or throw me through the roof. Suspect it's a warped Rotor, but not sure why it's so intermittant. Looks like I'll be working on the truck instead of relaxing on Saturday. Thankfully it has rear rotors and not the old Drum Brake setup, I hate working on Drum brakes!!! May as well change oil while I'm at it.



Buck, just had something similar and it turned out the bands in my tire snapped. New tires and I was go to go.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Apr 11, 2010)

My wife is completely disabled with M.S. I recently lost my job. Daughter is pregnant and unmarried. Cat had to be taken to the pound. Sometimes when I go down to the model room I have to just sit there for 15-20 minutes and let my mind clear enough so I won't ruin something but eventually I get there and BOY does it help to have that hobby, completely takes me away for as long as I can be down there.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Buck, just had something similar and it turned out the bands in my tire snapped. New tires and I was go to go.



New Brakes and Rotors are in, after several swearing sessions and two nasty bloody fingers. Disk brakes just shouldn't have been that hard, but they caused me agrrevation every step of the way. No more bouncy truck. Lots of rust under there though;(


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2010)

couple stayed at the hotel last night everything free of charge as last time they were here they complained that the staff were not attentive enough and therefore the sevice wasnt up to standered.

well as they left this morning they complained the staff were *too *attentive and wouldnt leave them alone !!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2010)

Some people are just professional d**kwits ! Pity you couldn't have done a Basil Fawlty on them.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Some people are just professional d**kwits ! Pity you couldn't have done a Basil Fawlty on them.....



That was the funniest show ever. The German episode was the best!


----------



## Cromwell (Apr 12, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> That was the funniest show ever. The German episode was the best!



"Goebels Salad"

"No - You started it - You Invaded Poland"


----------



## Cromwell (Apr 12, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> My wife is completely disabled with M.S. I recently lost my job. Daughter is pregnant and unmarried. Cat had to be taken to the pound. Sometimes when I go down to the model room I have to just sit there for 15-20 minutes and let my mind clear enough so I won't ruin something but eventually I get there and BOY does it help to have that hobby, completely takes me away for as long as I can be down there.



Tough Break hombre - just out of interest what was up with the Cat ? Would a pet not help give some comfort at this time ? (just wondering)

I used to really like my Cat but she died suddenly of a heart attack, and lacerated my Dad's hands in her death throws - so that was a particularly crap night in my life, and ended up sitting in Emergency Outpatient till 4 am waiting for the doctor to sew my Dad's hands 

BTW I have no Health answers, but I find some of the stuff on this site useful - and no its not mine and the info is free to access www.watecure2.org You can email various people from the Testimonies section.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2010)

Spent way too long at the hospital with my Mum last night, what should have been a simple 1 hour visit turned into delays that kept us there for 3 hours....not impressed...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2010)

Trust all is well Wayne.


----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2010)

all the stencils and seriel number decals from my ICM spit just disintergrated, roundels worked fine but had to use decals from my Italeri kit to bodge together the JE J, the rest have had it 

not sure what i'm gonna do for the group build now, just going to finish of as it is for now i think


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> My wife is completely disabled with M.S. I recently lost my job. Daughter is pregnant and unmarried. Cat had to be taken to the pound. Sometimes when I go down to the model room I have to just sit there for 15-20 minutes and let my mind clear enough so I won't ruin something but eventually I get there and BOY does it help to have that hobby, completely takes me away for as long as I can be down there.



Hang in there buddy, find your solace in the places you least expect.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2010)

The volcano on Iceland throwing a fit......enough already!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 15, 2010)

Stupid woman driver continually trying to cut in front of me in rush hour traffic this morning. Just after passing a car accident on the freeway this stupid be'yoche tries to come roaring past me in the right lane and cut in front of me. I just kept my same speed up and she could not pull in front of me, she tried this two times before I pulled up next to her and cussed her out. I knew the type, weave in and out of cramped traffic, tailgating the whole way. Third time she finally got in front of me and low and behold she rode the bumper of the hext car.
Up the road a bit there was another accident, I hate to say this, but since it happend anyway I hope it was her!!! Hope she or anyone else was hurt, but I hope if it was her she smashed her car up!!! Maybe the they would learn, but I doubt it!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 16, 2010)

Finally going to get the last wee buckets of Humbrol for my kits, and then the darned shop's closed, they don't open again until next week. *mutters something nasty in danish*


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2010)

wasting 2 hours watching the football today...


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2010)

work wont let me use my unused holidays as part of my notice period, they've decided to pay me for them which never happens normally as they would rather save the money !

B***ards !


----------



## imalko (Apr 17, 2010)

I've spilled the paint while painting my Mustang model. Wasn't careful for just a moment and not only I've lost almost half of the paint but I've messed up the carpet bigtime!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2010)

I just did the same last night Igor, but only the desl caught the mess!
Karl, that's a sign they're going to be stuffed without you! At least you'll get some extra cash though.


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I just did the same last night Igor, but only the desl caught the mess!
> Karl, that's a sign they're going to be stuffed without you! At least you'll get some extra cash though.



suppose so but could do with a few days off before i start the new job


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2010)

Bet you could! When do yo start mate?


----------



## Pong (Apr 19, 2010)

Tonight is the beginning of our city's Fiesta. Gonna be a noisy and busy night.


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Bet you could! When do yo start mate?



14th may, i finish at Gisborough hall on th 11th so at least i've got two days off before i start


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2010)

rochie said:


> 14th may, i finish at Gisborough hall on th 11th so at least i've got two days off before i start



2 Whole days!...Karl.....take it easy man, use those hours wisely mate!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Apr 19, 2010)

Surprisingly nothing yet and its almost noon. Go figure


----------



## conkerking (Apr 19, 2010)

Office politics


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2010)

Internet slowed...for 2 friggin' days....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2010)

Changeable weather (or maybe volcanic dust), making the pressure jump up and down like a fiddler's elbow. It's causing all sorts of aches and immobility, due to this stupid disease.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 21, 2010)

Got an answer from Library and Archives Canada concerning my great-uncle who seved during WWII... I wrote them back after receiving the first letter stating that "according to the info I gave, they could not track him back as being part of the Canadian Forces". I then noticed that _I_ made a mistake on his birth year, and send them a second letter.

Well, in that new answer, they managed to make two mistakes :

1 - Treating my correction request as a new request (got a new reference number, even though I did mention the right reference number in my letter), so I have to wait 8 more months.
2 - They managed to f*ck up the name, changing "Roland Larsen" for "John Larson".

WTF ? Do they only hire retards at gouvernment offices ?

I managed to find their phone number and I called them. I had to leave a message as the office was closed. They should call me back tomorrow.


----------



## Pong (Apr 23, 2010)

I would like to clear the town hall hot for AH-1s since they keep playing the same Justin Bieber songs over and over again and it's not getting any better. And the play it loudly and I am a 100 feet away. *Sigh*


----------



## N4521U (Apr 23, 2010)

Well it wasn't today, it was yesterday!!!! First 9 holes 22 magnificent points. Why do I keep tahing a break at the turn with the other three guys. Lost my rythem, pace and timing. Eleven bloody points on the back 9. You other golfers will know what I mean! Four no pointer holes and 2 one pointers, still eleven points. But a total of 33 is just crap. Playing off 21 handicap and want to get under 20 just once in my old age! I just hope tomorrow will be different! Bill


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2010)

wasting time watching incompetent football...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2010)

Power cuts....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just returned home earlier today from a week long vacation to find out that my Uncle, a World War Two Vet wth the 
83rd Infantry Division passed away earlier today.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, RIP!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 24, 2010)

Our thoughts are with you Greg.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss Greg...RIP to your Uncle


----------



## Pong (Apr 26, 2010)

I  you, sir. RIP.

Today I had a really beautiful wound in my foot after playing our ol' street game _tumbang preso_. Corpsman!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 26, 2010)

Got a nasty head/chest cold coming on. Have a nearly 500 mile one way trip to my Uncles Funeral tomorrow eveneing at 5:00 P.M. was going to try to make the 500 mile trip back home afterwards and return to work on Wednesday, but I don't think with how I feel that I am up to it?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2010)

Didn't get the expected production run of product for a customer order today....not happy!


----------



## conkerking (Apr 27, 2010)

Not quite sure how I've managed this but seem to have lost the prop off the Blackburn Firebrand I'm working on. As in disappeared without trace. It's not even like I can pick up an aftermarket replacement. P*ssed off beyond belief.

Edit - found it again. Relief!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2010)

It's not often I get annoyed, but boy was I p*ssed off earlier! First, the computer I've just had up-dated (read as virtually new, the only original part being the CD reader/writer!) decided it didn't want to open pics in the forum, then I spent around two hours looking for a hair drier I use occassionally to remove I.D. labels from some IT equipment for my friends business. I deliberately put it on a shelf in the spare room, ready to be picked up when needed. Now, it's nowhere to be found. 
Finally, what I thought was a sticking needle and dirty 'O' ring in my airbrush has now turned out to be a damaged needle and chucking guide, as I dropped the bl**dy thing whilst stripping it down to clean and lubricate the working parts!!
So instead of a few quid possibly been needed for spare parts, it's now going to be easier, and not much mroe money, to buy a new 'brush! B*ll*cks!!
But at least the computer is now sorted, and I can finally see pics on the forum.


----------



## Pong (Apr 28, 2010)

So you finally saw my...uh...feline, T. 

Internet is disappointing. Connect, then reconnect, connect then reconnect every five minutes! Downloading isn't an option tonight! Grrr!!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lost an auction on Ebay for a model kit I can't find anywhere else!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 28, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Lost an auction on Ebay for a model kit I can't find anywhere else!


Know how you feel. I’ve been looking for an artificial horizon to replace the busted one on my 47 for several months now, then finely saw one. The biding ended last night and I had forgotten about it and someone got it for $25 when I would have bid twice that for it.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 28, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Know how you feel. I’ve been looking for an artificial horizon to replace the busted one on my 47 for several months now, then finely saw one. The biding ended last night and I had forgotten about it and someone got it for $25 when I would have bid twice that for it.



Yikes, and those are probably even harder to find! The guy outbid me by $1 in the last second!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 28, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Yikes, and those are probably even harder to find! The guy outbid me by $1 in the last second!



I was once bidding on something in the last few seconds and the other guy bid the same exact amount. his bid was at 4 sec to go and mine was at 3 sec so I lost.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

My dog got me up at 4:00 am.
She's not normally up that early and neither am I...


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

I can not bl**dy f*cking sleep!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2010)

Jan...look into my eyes... ....you are getting sleepy.....zzzzzzzz


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wayne?? Wayne?? Damn! He fell asleep.....oh well.......oh, look at that, his 1/32 '88! MINE!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't take much more. Been run ragged for two days dealing with my Uncles funeral, getting his belonings in order, getting upset with my sister and brother-in-law for showing up too late for the funeral, and now find out that my Fathers 93 year old sister was taken to the Hospital a couple days ago.
This is my second day of work in nearly two weeks and I find myself not able to function well due to fatigue, stress, and illness. I think I'm going to crawl off somewhere on my own this weekend and do absolutely nothing.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 29, 2010)

Infinity Ward trying to charge $13.99 for a map pack (on Call of Duty Modern Warfare: 2) that has 3 maps from the original Modern Warfare, and *2 brand new* maps. I'm just glad to see that developers of the series are jumping out of Infinity Ward.

For those confused, I'm talking about the PC version, where previous to this, all map packs and updates were free!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 29, 2010)

Dog decided 2:00 am was a better time to wake me...


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2010)

Another night where I couldn't sleep!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hungover for the first time.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 1, 2010)

Got a major spring cold going here...and to top it off, I've eaten something that my stomach didn't like. 
Scheisserei. Ew!


----------



## pbfoot (May 1, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Hungover for the first time.


Its fun to wake up to a belly full of warm puke


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2010)

Tried to organise some stuff from Eduard....and the verification system rejected me, turns out the banking system is down...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2010)

Shite weather!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 2, 2010)

My dad decided that 25,000 dollars is a good deal on a car...... so now we have four cars...that new car is in the midst of them JUST spending no more than 250,000 dollars to get a new kitchen, bedroom, addition on the house, and painting the house. 

The mom is so pleased with him.....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2010)

The fit of the Cowl panelling on My P-47, what a pain in the butt....


----------



## BikerBabe (May 3, 2010)

Starting the day with a mild headache, only to make it a lot worse by whacking the back of my head into an iron rod that's part of the building I work in. Dayum, I saw most of our solar system and several stars, too!
Spent the next half hour with ice cubes wrapped in a towel, put on my head.
Crazy thing was: denting the bean removed the annoying headache!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2010)

Not sure I like your solution to getting rid of a headache, Maria......


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 4, 2010)

Did a speech for my public speaking class today. Thought I did a good job, but apparently since I didn't really inform people instead of just telling a story, I only got a C-/C. Now I'm worried. I wanna make Dean's List.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 4, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Not sure I like your solution to getting rid of a headache, Maria......



I don't blame you, Wayne...it hurts like hell!


----------



## earlysummer84 (May 4, 2010)

My flight this morning was delayed and i'd waited for 2 hours. hic. am so tired now.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> I don't blame you, Wayne...it hurts like hell!



You take care now!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 6, 2010)

I'm still getting that damn internal server error everytime I make a post.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I'm still getting that damn internal server error everytime I make a post.



yeah, it continues to erratically give me the sh!ts too!!!


----------



## MacArther (May 7, 2010)

Somehow temporarily locked my jaw up when I was dozing in class...and I'm starting to feel old even though I'm not even out of my 20's


----------



## Maestro (May 8, 2010)

Received a letter telling me that my 4-years period of author rights registration expired and I have to cough out an other 45 Euros in order to register them for an other 4 years.

That part isn't really a problem. What really pisses me off is that fact that I'll have to take my ass to the bank on Monday during their very customer-friendly rolleyes opening hours of 10AM-1PM in order to get that friggin money order. Don't they know there are peoples working on night shifts who need to sleep during daytime ?

If only there was a Toronto Dominion bank in my area... At least *they* are open from 9AM through 6PM every day of the week.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

Barely enough players to play lacrosse today...lost big time...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

Not really annoyed, just a bit sad.
Mom's in Texas today instead of here in California.


Wheels


----------



## MacArther (May 9, 2010)

Sorry about that wheelsup!

Out of my large group of friends back home, all of 2 wished me well on my birthday....and in contrast all of my friends at college remembered....


----------



## Pong (May 10, 2010)

The National Elections. Crap, I have never seen so much paper wasted on the streets in my life. In my opinion, just a waste of our national resources.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 10, 2010)

MacArther said:


> Sorry about that wheelsup!
> 
> Out of my large group of friends back home, all of 2 wished me well on my birthday....and in contrast all of my friends at college remembered....



Thanks MacArther.

The cable TV is out today. 
I hope it gets fixed before tonight.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2010)

Didn't get a delivery today to ship an Export order.....sh!t better arrive tomorrow!!!


----------



## T Bolt (May 11, 2010)

Every time I try to do anything on the forum today I get the “The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later” message, and when I can get through, there’s is only a few people on line. It took me almost an hour to post this!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Every time I try to do anything on the forum today I get the “The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later” message, and when I can get through, there’s is only a few people on line. It took me almost an hour to post this!!



I am having the same problem. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I am having the same problem.
> 
> 
> Wheels





T Bolt said:


> Every time I try to do anything on the forum today I get the “The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later” message, and when I can get through, there’s is only a few people on line. It took me almost an hour to post this!!



Everyone is having problems atm. Hopefully they will be sorted soon. It has certainly annoyed me today also.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 17, 2010)

here I thought the the forum was all fixed but I'm still getting that damned Internal server error when I post.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 17, 2010)

Got another case of warmed over death syndrome. Damn allergies are acting up again, eyes itch, head is throbbing, nad sinuses are making it feel like my eyeballs are going to pop out of my head. Felt fine until I got to work and did not bring any allergy meds to work with me


----------



## T Bolt (May 17, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Got another case of warmed over death syndrome. Damn allergies are acting up again, eyes itch, head is throbbing, nad sinuses are making it feel like my eyeballs are going to pop out of my head. Felt fine until I got to work and did not bring any allergy meds to work with me



Same thing in Chicago! Spent the last 3 days sneezing!!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 17, 2010)

Searching my national library database for "Uniforms and Traditions of the Luftwaffe", and got the result "Missing" from the one library which had the book - The Danish Air Force Library. *growls*


----------



## RabidAlien (May 17, 2010)

Frikkin monitor died this weekend. Nothing but a snow-white screen. Tried it on several different computers, same thing, so I know its the monitor. Currently I've replaced my 22" wide-screen flat-panel LCD with very nice DVI connection, with a 17" VGA CRT monitor. Yeah. I'm pissed.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2010)

Printed off some labels I had to take home with me.......YEP! that's right...still sitting on my desk at work...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2010)

Damn stock market.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2010)

supplied barcodes for TWO different jobs to be done..."Make sure you don't mix them up, keep them separated" ...sure enough the wrong Barcodes on the wrong product... friggin' unbelievable.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2010)

dam badgers..........


----------



## mandoman (May 20, 2010)

A bitching page. This is great!!! 

I didn't get any toys in the mail today.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

The Air conditioner works but I can't use it. 


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (May 20, 2010)

Broke my wrist and thumb...


----------



## pbfoot (May 20, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Broke my wrist and thumb...


excellent , is it your writing hand . I've busted mine twice , it took a while to heal fully. A good tip for itching under the cast is using cable ties


----------



## B-17engineer (May 20, 2010)

No which is unfortunate....but this wrist has been broken twice and broke my elbow on the same arm as well. It wasn't fun...but 600 dollars later im back at my computer..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 21, 2010)

Had to go all the way back to the hardware warehouse (20 minute drive) to get some bits that were missing from a shelving pack I had half constructed in the shed.

All's fixed now, and a couple of new shelve units up in the shed.

 

*Hay H were you been these last few months?*


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2010)

my new job is turning into a nightmare, working about 11 hours a day six days a week, not getting home till nearly midnight.
not sure its going to get any better either so i'm looking for jobs again !!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

Man...that sucks Karl...hope things get better man...


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Red Two! I hope they haven't conned you mate.
Vic - where's B17 been? Breaking things!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 21, 2010)

What a sh*t Karl. Hope things work out for you soon.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 21, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Had to go all the way back to the hardware warehouse (20 minute drive) to get some bits that were missing from a shelving pack I had half constructed in the shed.
> 
> All's fixed now, and a couple of new shelve units up in the shed.
> 
> ...



Uhmm, well its a variety of things I suppose. Soccer, friends, family, and most of all school!! School has picked up the work load quite a bit


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 21, 2010)

Great to hear from you mate, it's been kind of quiet around here with out you. sorry to read about the wrist and thumb, how did you do it?.............


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, spill the beans Harrison....!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 21, 2010)

Car going through stop sign.......me going on bike.....me making a desperate leap to get off so i wasn't run over....concrete... Emergency room hahaha


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 21, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Car going through stop sign.......me going on bike.....me making a desperate leap to get off so i wasn't run over....concrete... Emergency room hahaha



Try doing that on a motorcycle! Only hit the vehicle that pulled in front of you, then get an arial view of your handlebars as you fly over them. Then make a nice one point landning on the road on your right shoulder.
I did that once.

Get well, wrists take a long tine to heal, casts get pretty smelly as well. Better pick up a couple car air fresheners and shove down into your cast after a couple weeks otherwise no one will want to be around you (sometimes that's not a bad thing)


----------



## B-17engineer (May 21, 2010)

Yeah I did the handle bar deal as well. 

And I know......its awful


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2010)

Good to see you back Harrison.


Wheels


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 22, 2010)

Damn Karl! Hope things improve mate! Good luck!



B-17engineer said:


> No which is unfortunate....but this wrist has been broken twice and broke my elbow on the same arm as well. It wasn't fun...but 600 dollars later im back at my computer..



Damn man , thats an awesome effort though twice, What cost $600?


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2010)

Probably to have the doctor go, "Yup, its broken!"


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 22, 2010)

Ah , damn thats an expensive diagnosis . I hope he got treatment too for that


----------



## B-17engineer (May 22, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Probably to have the doctor go, "Yup, its broken!"



You got it!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2010)

Will there be another $600 to say Yes ...it's fixed!


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2010)

get well soon Harrison, hope it all heals quickly mate


----------



## B-17engineer (May 22, 2010)

No Wayne there won't be 

And thanks Karl!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> No Wayne there won't be



....

My son had his car broken into last [email protected] stole his tool bag....over $1000 worth...gone...


----------



## rochie (May 23, 2010)

qiut my job today, first time i've ever kept a job for such a short space of time, got about a month to find something else !


----------



## pbfoot (May 23, 2010)

rochie said:


> qiut my job today, first time i've ever kept a job for such a short space of time, got about a month to find something else !


you have IMHO the worst job , to many tempermental owners


----------



## rochie (May 23, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> you have IMHO the worst job , to many tempermental owners



this guy was a fricken nutter, could not handle it when it got busy he just freaked out shouting and screaming at eveyone which just made things worse, then blamed everyone else when things went tits up


----------



## B-17engineer (May 23, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> ....
> 
> My son had his car broken into last [email protected] stole his tool bag....over $1000 worth...gone...



But seeing they said 2 weeks and its been near that amount of time and its not any better maybe there may be 600 to say, "Your right, it's not fixed."


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2010)

Hope you get sorted Karl. Bit of a bummer - obviously the bloke is 'playing at it' and hasn't a clue as to how to run a business properly.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2010)

It's been raining off and on today. I was going to go to Chino Planes of Fame but I don't want to walk around outside in the rain.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2010)

rochie said:


> qiut my job today, first time i've ever kept a job for such a short space of time, got about a month to find something else !



I feel for you, nothing like working for an idiot. Best of luck to you in finding something better!


----------



## T Bolt (May 24, 2010)

rochie said:


> this guy was a fricken nutter, could not handle it when it got busy he just freaked out shouting and screaming at eveyone which just made things worse, then blamed everyone else when things went tits up



You're better off out of it Karl. I know how stressful it can be to work for a nutball like that! The only thing you can do is leave or have a stroke from all the stress. You'll find a better one soon!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 24, 2010)

You made the right choice Rochie IMO. Hope you find another job soon.


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2010)

many thanks guy's, i've applied for seven new jobs already today so there is stuff out there for me.
there was even a 9-5 mon -fri job which for a chef is unheard of but sadly i've just missed the deadline for it, but hey got a bit of a holiday for now !!!


----------



## T Bolt (May 24, 2010)

rochie said:


> but hey got a bit of a holiday for now !!!



Don't waste the time. Find another entry for the GB!!


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Don't waste the time. Find another entry for the GB!!



wife says no modelling till i find a new job 
but she's back at work herself tomorow


----------



## T Bolt (May 24, 2010)

rochie said:


> wife says no modelling till i find a new job :



 



rochie said:


> but she's back at work herself tomorow


----------



## Catch22 (May 24, 2010)

Sounds like your old boss needs Gordon Ramsay to come and take a look at his methods!


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2010)

Sounds like you made a good choice to get out when you could.

Weather annoyed me today. Beautifully warm summer like weekend with 20C+ temperatures. Woefully poor Monday with rain and around 12C


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2010)

Karl, apply foir the job which is passed the deadline anyway. Never know, they might still be looking for the right person. Nothing to lose and possibly a job to gain.


----------



## rochie (May 25, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Karl, apply foir the job which is passed the deadline anyway. Never know, they might still be looking for the right person. Nothing to lose and possibly a job to gain.



already have done but they already had a shortlist


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 25, 2010)

Karl, well done mate, nobody has to be the victim of an Ass*ole in work be they the boss or not. Good luck with the job hunting mate, I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## rochie (May 25, 2010)

cheers Vic, you fancy having a private chef i wash up as well !!!!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 25, 2010)

Sorry mate, I do all the cooking in this house, it's my second hobby.   When I left school I had thought of becoming a chef when I joined the RAF, but decided that I'd not have the temperament (I'd have probably screamed at everybody) so I followed another avenue.


----------



## N4521U (May 25, 2010)

25 points today, not the best golf day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2010)

visitor at lunchtime....no modelling....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 25, 2010)

Stupid headache..........again..........ARRGGHHHHHHH


----------



## N4521U (May 25, 2010)

Having the hard lid with wing and front bumber bar for my VS ute painted, and it's NOT bloody ready yet! Should have been done two days ago. Utes gonna be all white. The Moby Dickmobile! hehe.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 26, 2010)

Again it was to damp to spray.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2010)

Not letting anything annoy me ONE day out from holidays...


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2010)

I really feel like going 'postal'.


----------



## Matt308 (May 28, 2010)

Jeez... Keep it together man. 

My Joe's Special dinner was questioned for authenticity.

Mongo, never insult the cook!


----------



## conkerking (May 28, 2010)

An individual who brought an "every man for himself" culture to my company where previously it was "all for one and one for all", who now sees fit to play the victim. Stuff 'em.


----------



## mandoman (May 28, 2010)

I had to wake up, and get out of bed today.


----------



## T Bolt (May 28, 2010)

I second That!!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 28, 2010)

Went online to get an insurance quote earlier, within 30 seconds of the results page coming up, some telemarketer from one of the providers was ringing me to discuss my quote! I felt much better after telling him to clear off and not call back... but ended up buying his company's product anyway...

Note to UK users: that was on comparethemarket.com. They clearly link your details directly to their clients (The AA in this case). Anyone else had this happen? It's put me off ever using the site again...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2010)

Dam white paint cracked on my Swordfish.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2010)

Friggin" p*ssed down in the last quarter of our lacrosse game today...went home drenched...didn't take extra stuff to change into....


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2010)

All my clothes in the wash.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 29, 2010)

I have a terrible headache....


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2010)

Not much!!


----------



## Maestro (May 30, 2010)

I can't elaborate much as politics is now prohibited on the forum, but let's put it that way : the Canadian Church is starting to seriously, royally piss me off. They're getting way too close to power for my taste. Politics was meant for peoples, not for robe-dressed sh*tbags.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/montreal/story/2010/05/26/mtl-ouellet-abortion-news-conference.html

Enough said, back to you guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2010)

So many channels so much mince.....oh yeah, some blasted bug!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 30, 2010)

Having to do the monthly laundry stuff today...*growls* I HATE doing dishes, doing laundry and cleaning! *grumbles*
And yes, I've got too many clothes: 4 large washing machines filled to the brim...*swears*
Of course it's nice enough when it's over and done with, but: O the _process_!!!

Which reminds me: I'd better stop myself the next time I go to the supermarket, and want to buy some new (clean!) socks or tees, instead of washing the old ones! I'm _drowning _in black socks and tees these days!


----------



## Maestro (May 30, 2010)

Uh ? Personally, I prefer washing clothes to washing dishes... With clothes you only have to dump them in the washing machine and let it do the job while you do something else.

While with dishes you actually have to do all the work.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Not if you have a DISHWASHER!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 30, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Not if you have a DISHWASHER!!!



A what???


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Dishwasher - Google Search

Our old one broke soooooooooo with the new kitchen we got a brand spankin' new one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2010)

I don't mind either, but folding laundry is a b<cough>

With no base tan, the brilliant man that I am decide to go to the beach for 3 hours with the rest of the family.

I am currently a nice shade of painful red.

"And the stupid shall be punished........."


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

Its the weirdest thing, I never seem to get sunburn, even on hot days without sunscreen. 

Get better!


----------



## T Bolt (May 31, 2010)

My compressor is broken so no airbrush until I get a new one. 
I want to upgrade to an Ingersoll Rand but thats $470.  Maybe I can pass it off as my Fathers Day gift.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2010)

Feel like sh*te.....bl**dy bug!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> My compressor is broken so no airbrush until I get a new one.
> I want to upgrade to an Ingersoll Rand but thats $470.  Maybe I can pass it off as my Fathers Day gift.



Take your best shot Glenn!



Lucky13 said:


> Feel like sh*te.....bl**dy bug!



Maybe a wee glass of something...Jan


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2010)

Stupid female driver in front of me on the way to work this morning couldn't drive in a straight line. Kept going from almost hitting the curb on one side of the road to almost hitting the car next to her on the other side.
I kept my distance. She drove like she was drunk, but it was pretty early in the morning. Finnally pulled up next to her at a stop light and saw she was texting away like mad on her cell phone. Gave her the nastiest look I could muster. Next time I'll pull my cell phone out of my pocket, holding it up and pointing at it, close it up like I'm haning up and then putting both hands on the steering wheel in hope of making them realise they are supposed to be driving and not B.S.ing with someone on the phone.
People baffle me, you almost hit the curb and a car a half dozen times yet you still continue to text with no concern for yourself of other drivers around you!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Stupid female driver in front of me on the way to work this morning couldn't drive in a straight line. Kept going from almost hitting the curb on one side of the road to almost hitting the car next to her on the other side.
> I kept my distance. She drove like she was drunk, but it was pretty early in the morning. Finnally pulled up next to her at a stop light and saw she was texting away like mad on her cell phone. Gave her the nastiest look I could muster. Next time I'll pull my cell phone out of my pocket, holding it up and pointing at it, close it up like I'm haning up and then putting both hands on the steering wheel in hope of making them realise they are supposed to be driving and not B.S.ing with someone on the phone.
> People baffle me, you almost hit the curb and a car a half dozen times yet you still continue to text with no concern for yourself of other drivers around you!!!



Next time call the police and report a drunk driver. That should get her attention.

A trojan virus decimated one of my computers.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 1, 2010)

First, the pay office messed up, so that I won't get paid until friday - plus it took a lot of calling to get them to sort the whole mess out. *growls*
Then I missed a meeting because I didn't get a letter with the appointment for said meeting - and had to call back several times before I could get hold of the person in question to set up the appointment.
Third, I couldn't get an appointment with the skin doctor until next month - and it took half an hour just waiting in line on the phone, just to get through to their office to set up the appointment.
Fourth, everyone has been incredibly grumpy, sullen and disgruntled at work today, så ppl were constantly complaining about all sorts of things and generally bitching about nothing.
Fifth: Had so much to do today, that I ended up completely confused and stressed out - ONE thing at a time, folks, otherwise my brain cell collapses! 
_God _I _hate _having to deal with more than one thing at a time, I freak out! Totally freak out! *grumbles* Women and multi-tasking? Not here! It's verdammt verboten! *scowls*
If you want dents in the roof, just ask me to do more than one thing at a time, and I'll be sure to explode. I HATE it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 2, 2010)

Forgot to order a new air hose for the airbrush, my old ones connection is to small and a bit worn.   Hopefully I will have it by the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

Just rubbed at my eye...felt a bit odd, checked it in the mirror.....must have popped a blood vessel or something ....got this red blistered looking lump suddenly appear below my eye lid!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2010)

Overdid last nights workout. 1.5 mile hike in the woods, up and down hills, tried to keep up a 4 mph pace the whole walk. A year ago this would have been a walk in the park, but after several foot injuries over this past winter I can't keep that pace up anymore.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2010)

Still getting the Server Error problem....rather frequently...


----------



## Pong (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I'm ticked by my life here in Pasig City. Everyday it's switch on the PC, go on the web, rant around on Facebook, and get annoyed by your irritating, swearing 'friends'. I'll be off the world-wide-web for a few weeks, so I won't be around here for a while.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

didn't get on the forum last night...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 5, 2010)

Had a paint disaster day, spilt a pot all over the work bench, splashed another load onto the shed floor while spraying and forgot to put on my mask while spraying a grass base mat and inhaled all the flashback from the spray booth.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

Things do happen in threes Vic....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.danishairshow.dk/

That's today - just wish I could be there, but instead I've got spend the money on paying the f*****g electricity bill! 

I mean, c'mon, how often do we here in DK get to see two Spits AND the RAF Battle of Britain Memorial Flight??? *howls*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 7, 2010)

Put new tires on the truck last Friday and was going to have an alignment done at the same time. Shop that put the tires on said both lower ball joints and idler arm need to be replaced before doing alignment. They wanted nearly $1100 US Dollars to replace!!!! Looks like I'll be crawling under the truck and doinig it myself this weekend. May as wtell replace the squeeky U-Joints on the driveshaft at the same time, If I can pay for all the parts and bills at the same time!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 7, 2010)

Work! uhhggggg! Some people seem to try real hard to not get along with others.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2010)

Massive case of Heartburn, or at least I hope it's heartburn!!!! Probably from the sode I drank earlier. Hurts like heck.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 9, 2010)

Went to shoot at rifle range #14 at Fort Dix. Raining. Didn't shoot. 

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 9, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Went to shoot at rifle range #14 at Fort Dix. Raining. Didn't shoot.
> 
> TO



I hate that. Has happened to me several times when going to the archery range. No rain until I get to the range and as soon as my feets hit the ground it starts to rain!!! Don't like to shoot the bow in hte rain as it really messes with the feathers on my arrows.
That M1 should handle a little rain


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 9, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I hate that. Has happened to me several times when going to the archery range. No rain until I get to the range and as soon as my feets hit the ground it starts to rain!!! Don't like to shoot the bow in hte rain as it really messes with the feathers on my arrows.
> That M1 should handle a little rain



You're right Buck, the M1 can handle it. Problem was that I couldn't. 

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2010)

Friggin' Cold Melbourne weather.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 10, 2010)

My goddamn arthritis in my hands are killin' me! Can't sleep at night.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 10, 2010)

Get well Matt

Got a big arse final tomorrow. After that I'm done for 7 weeks.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 11, 2010)

Migraine.
Slept all day and most of the evening - gues who just CAN'T sleep now!!! *growls*


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2010)

Got a job doing data entry! This'll be a blast!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 12, 2010)

One word: Vuvuzela!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 12, 2010)

Beemer's at the mechanic. Shaft drive's shot. Warranty's expired, this is going to be /%/% expensive = wrong side of ten grand! *howls*


----------



## MacArther (Jun 13, 2010)

Having a free day in Ireland on my study abroad and not being able to walk and tour the town because I have a series of painful blisters right on the bend of my right foot, making walking at all a painful activity!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2010)

Splitting headache!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2010)

Bl**dy British weather - really affecting the arthritis, and can't get out and about. Who's got all the sun??


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 13, 2010)

It poured here today


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2010)

People and their f*cking mind games!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 14, 2010)

So far 13 of the 14 days of June have been wet and rainy, and colder than normal. Forecast calls for rain tomorrow as well, then a day of sun, then back to the rain for several more days. I need to move to a warmer, sunnier climate!!!! Dang those Norwegian and German forefathers of mine for settling in this dang place!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 14, 2010)

Spanish Class....................


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 14, 2010)

Headache all day, rash on neck all day, and my right foot is slightly swelled up and extremely sore at the ball of the foot where the middle and the toe next to the big piggy meet the foot!!! Wonder what kind of wierd ailment I'm coming down with this time.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 14, 2010)

Dell tech support.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2010)

Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> So far 13 of the 14 days of June have been wet and rainy, and colder than normal. Forecast calls for rain tomorrow as well, then a day of sun, then back to the rain for several more days. I need to move to a warmer, sunnier climate!!!! Dang those Norwegian and German forefathers of mine for settling in this dang place!!!



Glad that you left us Swedes out....pheeew!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Not a thing......................


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Glad that you left us Swedes out....pheeew!



Ah, I think there's a little Swedish blood running through my veins as well. Day 14 of 15 of rainy, gloomy weather today. Getting tiresome and caused the busted up shoulders to ache!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2010)

Nothing bothering me at the moment...either! 

except for the server error issue....


----------



## MacArther (Jun 16, 2010)

Sunburn from visiting the Cliffs of Moher....I look like a stinking tomato or cherry!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 16, 2010)

OK, Talk about irritating. Thought I had injured my right foot during a bike ride last week as my foot started to get sore a couple days after the ride. Didn't think much of it at the time as I've had this happen before. Well after 4 days of pain on the ball of my foot and two sore toes things were getting irritating. Started to itch and swell Monday night, and could barely keep a shoe on my foot on Tuesday.
Decided to investigate. Looked between the two sore toes and there was the cause of my discomfort!!!! A Wood Tick stuck right in the middle of them!!!! Pulled it off and a half an hour later it felt much better, but still a little sore this morning. Going to keep an eye on that, put the little bastard in a jar for keeping in case I have to see the Doctor.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 16, 2010)

We brought home a dog from the local dogs trust (they rehome strays etc etc) on Saturday just gone. Lovely little fella, wiry haired Jack Russel cross.

So there I am outside all today getting the '51 ready for Cockpitfest this weekend. The 51 is outside and I'm standing in the shed working on the 'non-glow-in-the-dark' instrument panel.....and the little bastid walks over to the 51 and pee's up its side !

Impressed ?...I was not. He does it again and the '51 is gonna get its first kill marking


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 16, 2010)

Geedee said:


> We brought home a dog from the local dogs trust (they rehome strays etc etc) on Saturday just gone. Lovely little fella, wiry haired Jack Russel cross.
> 
> So there I am outside all today getting the '51 ready for Cockpitfest this weekend. The 51 is outside and I'm standing in the shed working on the 'non-glow-in-the-dark' instrument panel.....and the little bastid walks over to the 51 and pee's up its side !
> 
> Impressed ?...I was not. He does it again and the '51 is gonna get its first kill marking



Sorry, but I had to laugh when I read this He's just marking "his" territory. Can't blame him for wanting that cockpit for himself can you


----------



## N4521U (Jun 16, 2010)

Not gonna play golf one more time in the bl**dy sh!t rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smackers (Jun 18, 2010)

England didn't win in football


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 19, 2010)

Having problems with one of my housemates. Being nice to your face but spreading things behind your back (you know, the kind of thing 13 year old girls do). Will be finding myself somewhere else to stay as life is too short for this kind of thing


----------



## tonyb (Jun 19, 2010)

The pathetic excuse for a referee in the Australia v Ghana game
May the fleas of a thousand dogs invest his armpits...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2010)

tonyb said:


> The pathetic excuse for a referee in the Australia v Ghana game
> May the fleas of a thousand dogs invest his armpits...



Yeah!!

last day of Holidays...part 1.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Not just today.....people and their f*cking mindgames!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 20, 2010)

Ditto Jan...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 20, 2010)

Glue on my canopy, not once, not twice, but three times. Bug*er, bug*er, bug*er.................. 

 .............  ...............


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2010)

Bl**dy stiff and painful, with a locked left knee after tramping around Cockpit Fest yesterday. (it's the right knee which normally causes problems - now I'm totally knackered!)
Good day out though!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 20, 2010)

Almost got into a car crash shortly before the end of my shift...

I was driving our company's truck to one of our working locations late in the evening (shortly after 10:30PM), when a guy (either drunk or suicidal) in a small car going in the opposite direction decided to leave his track to get into *mine*.

When I first slightly turned the wheel to avoid the collision (he was rolling on the yellow line in the middle of the road), he modified his course to collide with me. I then turned the wheel even more and pushed the brakes. He then either freaked out or realised he was going to hit a security company vehicle and got back into his track.

Now the "fun" part : even though I would have loved to report the @sshole to the cops, it was too dark on the road (and I was too busy trying to avoid a collision) for me to get a good description of the car, along with his plate number.

That thing still scared the sh*t out of me.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 21, 2010)

*I'm in postage H3LL!!!!!!!!!* I thought it would be nice to send off a couple of books to Corey, since he wrote such a nice note to us telling us he was off to college and would be laying low at times. I have Fight for the Sky by Bader and another on the Battle of Britain, I need to give my books new homes and I thought this would be a good one for two of them. Granted these are hardbound books, BUT 53.50 to air mail????????? 43.80 by sea????????????? what the **** is this all about???????? Sorry Corey, I am not working and Annie and I are living on one income over here, I just can't see my way to do this one for you. And it just pi**e* me off! That's all.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 21, 2010)

I have 4 days of school left...and generally they are the longest in anticipation for summer....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2010)

N4521U said:


> *I'm in postage H3LL!!!!!!!!!* I thought it would be nice to send off a couple of books to Corey, since he wrote such a nice note to us telling us he was off to college and would be laying low at times. I have Fight for the Sky by Bader and another on the Battle of Britain, I need to give my books new homes and I thought this would be a good one for two of them. Granted these are hardbound books, BUT 53.50 to air mail????????? 43.80 by sea????????????? what the **** is this all about???????? Sorry Corey, I am not working and Annie and I are living on one income over here, I just can't see my way to do this one for you. And it just pi**e* me off! That's all.



Strewth....That seems excessive.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 21, 2010)

Stiff and sore back after Archery Shoot this weekend. If it's not one bady part causing me problems it's another one lately!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bank f*cking charges that's bl**dy unf*ckingrealistic!


----------



## Tomahawk101 (Jun 21, 2010)

a guy on halo3forums calling me an idiot and a guy on "Best Bomber Killing Aircraft" calling me a dumbass.
Both of them can just STFU.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 22, 2010)

Talk about BANKS. Went into one to change 40 bucks in coins to bills, 10 percent charge!!!!!!!!!! What the F*** is That all about??????


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Talk about BANKS. Went into one to change 40 bucks in coins to bills, 10 percent charge!!!!!!!!!! What the F*** is That all about??????



The friggin' leeches have been doing it for years.....were you being bent over a table at the time....cause I'm sure it felt that way...


----------



## morbshock (Jun 22, 2010)

Last night I posted 4 Aircraft related Diorama photos to a new album and when I went to look at the album so I could add new pictures, the album was gone. Below are two of the scratch made dioramas from Battle Scene Productions. Enjoy.


----------



## acerus (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, me annoyed today the possibility of loosing my work. Caused by cheap workers from China.
Don´t get me wrong: I hope those Guys couldt get a work to feed their Families!
But i need the same! 
I am still working on a Butcher Shop for over 6 Years (forgott the 8 Years of Service in the Luftwaffe).
But the News are here.....People had to be gone....everything has to be cheap.....
Seems it doesn´t madders if you could hold up a Piece of an Elephant instead of an good, lucky grown up
Peace of Beef!
Man i am afraid!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2010)

morbshock said:


> Last night I posted 4 Aircraft related Diorama photos to a new album and when I went to look at the album so I could add new pictures, the album was gone. Below are two of the scratch made dioramas from Battle Scene Productions. Enjoy.



They may have removed them, because you are advertising your site on their forum without asking for permission. Most "non-profit" sites do not take kindly to "profit" sites (even if they are related to the topic) just being advertised without asking for permission. There are several very obvious reasons for this.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2010)

Waking up at 5am......Not happy.....


----------



## morbshock (Jun 23, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> They may have removed them, because you are advertising your site on their forum without asking for permission. Most "non-profit" sites do not take kindly to "profit" sites (even if they are related to the topic) just being advertised without asking for permission. There are several very obvious reasons for this.



I read the rules before I posted the photos. I just mentioned the name of the web site, I didn't give out a web address but they left these photos on the Forum. This is a cool web site. I have more aircraft related dioramas if anyone is interested in seeing.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2010)

Make a thread and post them, I for one would love to see them! 

What part of Jersey are you from?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2010)

My bank having f*cked up....which have left me with £2.84 until next Thursday, well hopefully not! 

So, I'm well beyond annoyed!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Not annoying,more sad...

A few very close friends are going to separate high schools...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sliced my index finger open 3 days ago with an extremely sharp kitchen knife while cutting some hard cheese (no cutting the cheese jokes please). Cut refuses to seal up, keeps opening and bleeding!!! I've since named that knife OJ and tell people I was attacked by OJ in my kitchen!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Super glue!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Not annoying,more sad...
> 
> A few very close friends are going to separate high schools...



What a shame H, sorry to hear that! 



Bucksnort101 said:


> Sliced my index finger open 3 days ago with an extremely sharp kitchen knife while cutting some hard cheese (no cutting the cheese jokes please). Cut refuses to seal up, keeps opening and bleeding!!! I've since named that knife OJ and tell people I was attacked by OJ in my kitchen!!!



D*mn maaan! Hope that it'll heal for you soon mate!  



B-17engineer said:


> Super glue!



Been there, done that....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah I've known some since Kindergarten and just the fact we've been through so much together


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2010)

Denmark losing to Japan in the World Cup...to the danish national footie team:
I'm not _angry_....I'm _disappointed_!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2010)

Drats!!!! Was all set to buy a used canoe from a Craigslist listing and someone appears to have beat mw to it. I'm first on the list if that party decides not to buy it. Always a day late or a dollar short;(


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah mad about Denmark


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Disappointed too Maria!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 25, 2010)

Paint spraying not going so well, trying my first hand at weathering. But we'll get there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2010)

stubbed my little toe, not watching what I was doing....OUCH!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 27, 2010)

You can't even begin to imagine how sh**ty I feel..........

Damn being sick!


----------



## MacArther (Jun 28, 2010)

Last week in Ireland, and I wish I had more time here!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2010)

Why can't it be pay day today?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2010)

Feeling worse and worse.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2010)

Get well Harrison!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah...get well soon wee man!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep, get well H, and get paid Jan !


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Had 1st day of police academy today and during self defense got taken down REAL hard. I was doing well so they decided to see how well I would do against someone who has about 25 lbs and 6 inches on me.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Fell asleep at 7 p.m. and woke up at 3 a.m. (Now) and I can't fall back asleep.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2010)

Stuck my hobby knife in my thumb today...idiot!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 29, 2010)

Getting asked to do 15 things at work before I have even had a chance to put my things down.

Calm down people. Let me get my coffee.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2010)

Threw some cartons in the back of my truck early this morning to take to work... figuring the sky is clear...won't rain......WRONG! P*ssed down 5 minutes from work, cartons drenched...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2010)

Found out yesterday that I have to replace the 16 year old central A/C in my house. My unit has been nickle and dime-ing
me to death for the past year. I've spent $800.00 in repairs, and now it needs a $645.00 accumilator. The feds are
banning R-22 freon and going to R410a. Of course, my unit is not compatable with the R410a, so I have to replace
the outside unit and the air handler in the attic. Cost ? Twix $6 and $8 K [usd].

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> stubbed my little toe, not watching what I was doing....OUCH!!!



Poor baby !!! 

Charles


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 1, 2010)

Bit of a double whammy there Charles and what a bummer. I hate the way legislation changes things, agreed maybe for the better, oh but what a hit it has on the pocket especially if you're on a limited pension income. Any chance of getting a reconditioned second hand unit?.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Poor baby !!!
> 
> Charles



Gee...thanks Charles.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2010)

Scratched my left eye somehow in my sleep last night. To top it off my right eye is blurry as well. So today I have a blurry left eye that hurts and a blurred right eye. Make seeing difficult! Nothing like being blind in one eye and not being able to see out of the other one!!!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Bit of a double whammy there Charles and what a bummer. I hate the way legislation changes things, agreed maybe for the better, oh but what a hit it has on the pocket especially if you're on a limited pension income. Any chance of getting a reconditioned second hand unit?.



I don't think I even want to go that route. A new one comes with a ten year parts labor warranty. We're
looking at both Trane and Lennox, and my guess of $6 to $8 K is in the ballpark. I have seven estimates
and over the week-end we'll make a decision.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

Heck Charles, it would be cheaper to move to the UK ! You won't need AC here - just a waterproof roof!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 2, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Heck Charles, it would be cheaper to move to the UK ! You won't need AC here - just a waterproof roof!!



and a good pair of wellingtons, a mackintosh, some thermal undies, a beanie and for them really damp days, a bl**dy good sowester........................


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't think Charles will run with your suggestions Guys...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2010)

The pills I have to take for being tag teamed by Ear INfection and Sore Throat.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 2, 2010)

My mother just got hospitalized today, after a sudden back ache and nasty headache last night.
She felt worse today, and when she and dad went to the hospital to get her arm bandage changed today, the nurse sent mom off to the ER, where they promptly hospitalized her for observation and further testing.
I'm certainly hoping for a more positive update tomorrow when I call dad, and we're going to visit mom in the hospital.
At least she's in good, capable hands now, and they'll look after her at the hospital, taking good care of her.
And of course I can't help worry about dad, too, but when I asked him if there were something I could help him with, he said no, there weren't anything. I hope he'll cope alright, and I'll see if I can get a good talk with him tomorrow about the practical things and all.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Maria  give her my best!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 3, 2010)

That's sad news Maria more so because you had recently mentioned their 60 wedding anniversary the day before yesterday. I hope all goes well and that your Mum is okay and is soon able to get back home with your Dad. My wishes and thoughts go to you all.


----------



## magnu (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Maria. All the best to you and yours


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, I sure appreciate your kind words - I'll put the update here:
Mom's back from the hospital - turned out her symptoms was caused by...I don't know what it's called in english...heart flutter?
She was checked and treated, and my guess is that they're either changing the dose of her heart medication, or the type, but she's alright for now. Phew, that was one _hell _of a scare there!
My guess is that her pacemaker saved her...again!  
So now mom and dad is back home, after dad picked mom up at the hospital today, and he'll do his best to spoil her and take good care of her.






And since this is a complaints thread, I'll complain about one thing:
DAYUM it's hot today! Up to 30 degrees c. Ew!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Maria....give her my very best as well!

What annoyed me? Tomorrow's Sunday!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Best wishes to your Mum Maria!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.  *mega hugs to all*

My complaint right now?
There's not enough hours in the day for the wonderful bike rides during the summer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 4, 2010)

She'll certinaly be in my prayers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2010)

won't get to do any modelling until at least tuesday....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 4, 2010)

WHAT? AH WHAT? 

 That stinks Wayne.... I'm looking at similar...need damned paints and stuff..


----------



## Maestro (Jul 4, 2010)

One of my workmates decided to fall sick (almost inconsious) at 8:00 AM this morning, right before the end of my shift. Called an ambulance but the damned driver didn't know where to go... Had to run after him throughout the resort.

She ended up getting out of hospital somewhere in the afternoon... But that damned ambulance made me run like hell, didn't run like this since high-school.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2010)

Didn't do my planned modelling...the Missus had other ideas......and you don't argue with She who must be obeyed!


----------



## Pong (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh, god *Throws up* I read an article in Wikipedia that says Hillary Duff will play Bonnie Parker. I now remember this news a few months back.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 7, 2010)

Sciatica playing up in this cold and damp weather. Roll on summer.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2010)

2nd half of a two day telecon marathon. 10hrs stuck in a chair staring intently at a speakerphone.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 8, 2010)

F*cking weather...

Yesterday was 29C and today was 33C (in the evening)... Come on ! It's no Arizona here, it's f*cking Canada. Give me some cooler temperatures.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 8, 2010)

Stuck my finger together today.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

That sucks Vic...done that so many times


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 8, 2010)

Hot and humid weather = headache. *growls*


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

Had soccer in 102F yesterday BRUTAL! But being goalie I felt bad for the others.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 8, 2010)

Co-worker had Buffalo Wings delived for his lunch today!!! Damn they smell good and I started my diet again earlier this week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

other than being cold...nothing really...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2010)

P*ss*d off not being able to get out and about, even though the weather here is dismal. I'm really getting very $£%&ing annoyed with this disease!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

My older brother friend thought he was playfully punching me 4 times in the same spot...ow....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

weather sucked here today raining, high winds....stayed in all day today....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> weather sucked here today raining, high winds....stayed in all day today....



Same here. Weather today was awful, really annoying.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Doing absolutely nothing today.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2010)

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea? Spongebob square pants

Who died in an oil spill because of BP? Spongebob square pants....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2010)

Had to put some air in one of my tyres today...think I have a slow leak?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2010)

7 hours of soccer in 95 degree heat...I hate it...


----------



## Erich (Jul 12, 2010)

wimps, go run out in the mideast with full on combat fatigues and a 100 lb plus pack plus carrying and firing your arms, worse personally in the jungles in the tropical-east

you guys whine too much over nothing


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2010)

Not in the mood to even make a rebuttal.....


----------



## Erich (Jul 12, 2010)

because you cannot, no-one can ..............


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 13, 2010)

Woke up with a stiff and sore neck and a massive headache. Compounded by idiots in rush hour traffic.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 14, 2010)

With the heavy rains and high winds last night one of our trees out front took on an alarming lean which during the course of today worsened to the extent that it had become dangerous and could fall across the footpath and road at any time. Had to call out the emergency services about 4pm to take the tree down......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2010)

Had entered a roundabout today and Some F*cking Idiot shot through on my left narrowly missing me, if I hadn't breaked to avoid the [email protected] he would have T-boned us and more than likely injured my wife...Boy was I P!ssed..!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

Nothing! Great day so far


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 14, 2010)

Brain malfunctions!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not being filthy rich!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2010)

Persistent heavy rain


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 14, 2010)

I have to work nights for the rest of the week and then for a couple of days (or nights) next week. It really messes with my system, makes me feel like the walking dead.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

What your job? My dad says the same, he's a police officer and works the 'graveyard' shift


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes my job. Contractor has to do some repair work during a night time lane closure and some one has to be there to make sure they do it right. Tonight, tomorrow night, maybe Friday night, and then Monday and Tuesday nights. I am not a happy camper.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

I meant what's your job  my bad.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 14, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I meant what's your job  my bad.



Bridge highway construction inspector


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 15, 2010)

A number of things today, but hey you only get life, so I just get on with it.


----------



## Pong (Jul 15, 2010)

This is totally shocking news and why I am ashamed at our Government's 'Services'. 

PAGASA, our local weather service got a tip from Japan that said that the latest typhoon was going to hit in Manila. PAGASA didn't believe it and kept on telling it was going to head North and miss Metro Manila.

Then the U.S Navy alerted us. PAGASA again ignored it and kept with the storm going North. 24 hours later, here comes 40kph winds and heavy rain. Then we don't have any electricity. 

I don't even know why they call themselves a 'weather service'.

Tomorrow another irritating thing, the company that gives Metro Manila its power is going to cut the electricity to the whole town tomorrow, since they have to 'adjust' the power lines. Jeez, can this country's 'services' get even worse?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sh&t, mother F'ing som Beyoch!!!!!
Was all set to buy a canoe off Craiglist this morning and someone beat me to it. Had not even been posted for 12 hours and it was gone already!!! Second time this has happened to me in less than a month!!!! One of these times I'll actually get one of those deals, probably in January when there is 10 feet of snow on the ground and 6 months of winter left and the only way to use the canoe is to slide id down a hill!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 15, 2010)

Vinyl tank tracks


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2010)

A Vinyl tank ?!!! That must be flexible in use.......I'll get me coat !


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 15, 2010)

The guy living upstairs - his smoke alarm has gone haywire. Checked to see if I could see any flames from the outside - nothing. Checked to find out if I could smell smoke from his mail slot in the door - nothing.
Just wish that he would return home, so that I can get a good night's sleep and some peace from that annoying noise.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 15, 2010)

Airframes said:


> A Vinyl tank ?!!! That must be flexible in use.......I'll get me coat !



New type of armor. Absorbs the shell rather than resisting it. A spin off of that new invisible stealth technology


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2010)

So _that's_ what happened to all the old 45 rpm records !


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2010)

Finally doing all of my laundry stuff, and really getting to the bottom of the laundry basket - only to discover that I've forgotten ten brand new dish rags that needs washing before I start using them....ARGH!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2010)

lost our Goddam lacrosse game today......boy am I p!ssed!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2010)

Just being p*ssed at things in general!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 17, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Just being p*ssed at things in general!



Have a wee drink laddie.........................




.................or two....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2010)

[email protected] cold and wet day....


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 18, 2010)

Wanted to do some detail touch-up painting but the 2 mugs of espresso I had this morning to recover from the night work gave my hands the shakes.


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 18, 2010)

Spent an entire early shift plus OT at work with Justin Bieber on constant rotation on the radio. I love Canada and Canadian people, but you guys lost some of my esteem by releasing Bieber and Buble on the world in such rapid succession


----------



## Maestro (Jul 18, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> Spent an entire early shift plus OT at work with Justin Bieber on constant rotation on the radio. I love Canada and Canadian people, but you guys lost some of my esteem by releasing Bieber and Buble on the world in such rapid succession



Well, you know it's kind of like our relation with Europe... Belgium got rid of Lara Fabian (I boubt you know that signer, but anyway...) by sending her in Canada and *we* got rid of her by sending her to France.

It kinda the same thing with Bieber... We're getting rid of him by sending him in the US and it looks like the US are trying to dump him in the UK.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2010)

Fer christ sake stop mentioning that friggin' kids name......makes me wanna ..... ....oops sorry too late..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 19, 2010)

Missed both airshows I planned to attend this weekend. Not enough time for the one on Saturday and was hit with a case of food poisoning Saturday evening and was sick all day Sunday. Still am nut 100% this morning. Just got to work and feel like I should have probably stayed home.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

If a Doctor starts at 9am and your appointment (My Mum's) is at 9.20am...yet you still don't get in till 9.50am....what the HELL gives, how do you get to be 30 minutes late when you have only just started!!!


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 20, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> If a Doctor starts at 9am and your appointment (My Mum's) is at 9.20am...yet you still don't get in till 9.50am....what the HELL gives, how do you get to be 30 minutes late when you have only just started!!!



All doctors surgeries occupy a separate timezone where the rules of relativity no longer apply. I suspect that, if your health services are anything like ours, the explanation is probably that the GP was filling in a form explaining that he was late starting because he had to fill in a form to explain that he was late starting because he was filling in a form, etc etc...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 20, 2010)

My Photoshop trial ran out a few days ago, and I can't find a decent replacement that'll run on my computer.
In case you've got any suggestions, my pc is running with Win XP, 1 ghz, Geforce 4 graphics.
And before you die laughing: No, I can't afford a new comp.


----------



## rochie (Jul 21, 2010)

Virgin media wont recognise my e-mail address so can't check my e-mails, wish i could ditch them and use someone else !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Justin B, Jonas, Hanson and any other f*cking brothers or sisters for that matter, what the h*ll happened to good decent music? Where does all this cheap sh*te coming from, personally I blame the Evil Three from the 80's! Why can't these cheap music terrors do what any good band did back in the day, start from scratch, garage, pub/bars and onwards and upwards, work their way in and earn their place in the music business?

My ears are bleeding!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2010)

too many things went right to be annoyed by anything today!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2010)

Main TV has crapped out and won't switch on. Going to try and get it fixed but might be time for a new one...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2010)

Headache....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2010)

Dentist....

"Just hold still" 
"ok"
*Turns on power spraying thing* 
"What the hell  AHHHH!!! STOP!!!"


----------



## Erich (Jul 22, 2010)

did she get it up your nose hairs H ? dentists and docs in general suck, but lawyers are the worst, apoligies to those in these professions that are members upon this fine board.

Wayne, docs are late in most respects it is just the nature of the game


----------



## N4521U (Jul 23, 2010)

Gotta get a bloody sh!t test for diabetes. I am borderline, but my mother and her sister have it.......... Nothappy! I just turned 67, I don't need this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 23, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Dentist....
> 
> "Just hold still"
> "ok"
> ...



Dentists are like cars... You gotta shop for a good one. Any dentists can see when you feel the pain (you don't even need to talk, he will see your body contract), it is just that some of them decide to ignore it.

My first dentist sucked, so I changed for a new one. He has been my dentist for almost 10 years now and I never felt any pain.

This being said, even though I had surgery and braces to get my teeth straight, I never had any cavity problem. So may be it's just me...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

Easy way to ensure you don't get pain at the dentist. Grab him by the b***s and say "Now, we aint going to hurt each other, are we?"


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

Stupid brother took half my stuff I need for a trip to the beach for a week and he's F****** gone as well. Friggin hate him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Easy way to ensure you don't get pain at the dentist. Grab him by the b***s and say "Now, we aint going to hurt each other, are we?"


----------



## MacArther (Jul 24, 2010)

Annoyed at the jaw surgery I just had....Thought it was over with the first one, but thankfully this one wasn't nearly as life impeding as the last....but staying off of normal foods or blending everything is still a royal pain.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hungover, and I have to play hockey today! My parents are also not pleased (rightly so I suppose).


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 24, 2010)

Bought myself a van as I'm planning a road trip. Which was fine until the battery died a few hours later so had to get a push start. Drove off and less than one minute later I was pulled over by the police for driving out of a junction too quickly and riding the kerb (I didn't, but no point arguing) so I had to switch it off and couldn't get it restarted. Then walked back to a mates house to get a tow start, after which it kept dying when I switched the lights on.

So I borrowed a battery and a mate test drove it. He hit the brakes too hard which caused the battery to come loose and the positive terminal to touch the bodywork. This created an arc of sparks that caused the grease around the gearbox to catch on fire! Luckily someone had water to hand which prevented a disaster. However it broke something as the throttle pedal is now jammed. Great.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2010)

Not bein able to model for a week!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Not bein able to model for a week!



You do modeling too?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Not bein able to model for a week!





vikingBerserker said:


> You do modeling too?



Mmmm....wonder what Harrison would look like walking the catwalk in high heels....


----------



## Maestro (Jul 25, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Mmmm....wonder what Harrison would look like walking the catwalk in high heels....



Bad mental image... Bad mental image !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Aaaaaaarrrrggghhhhhh! Mentally scarred for life! H in high heels, netstockings and a tight number!

Back to work tomorrow night!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 25, 2010)

oh for god sakes.......


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2010)

bloody Willie Mcknight decals are sold out at Hannants !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (Jul 25, 2010)

A hardware store was advertising portable air conditioners at $270 (a reduction of over $160). When I showed up to buy one, they were all sold out. Dammit !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Back to work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2010)

Bloody Internal Error problem just keeps happening...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 26, 2010)

Got half way to work only to realize I forgot my laptop at home.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 26, 2010)

Flippen Servers I'm try to get running will not power up!!! Been waiting for the correct Processors for 3 weeks now and now that I have them the servers have other problem I need to troubleshoot, in the meantime work is piling up behind this repair job.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 26, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Aaaaaaarrrrggghhhhhh! Mentally scarred for life! H in high heels, netstockings and a tight number!
> 
> Back to work tomorrow night!



Not as bad as you in a kilt...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 26, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Not as bad as you in a kilt...



Now, now, you two stop your cat-fighting


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 26, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Now, now, you two stop your cat-fighting



Aw, c'mon, let them if they absolutely wants to?  *gets out popcorn lounge chair, ready to watch eagerly* 
It isn't every day that you get to watch two guys - one in net stockings, high heels and a tight number, and the other in kilt, cat fighting!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 26, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> It isn't every day that you get to watch two guys - one in net stockings, high heels and a tight number, and the other in kilt, cat fighting!



Thank God for that!!! Although I bet there are some places in San Francisco, Amsterdam, and Bangkok you could see that happen every day


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 26, 2010)

I know that there's some pretty weird places here in Denmark, too...dunno about the kilt, though. 
If you only knew what went on in the most ordinary looking places in any larger city...*snort*


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2010)

cracked my knee against the corner of the wife's rolltop desk today OUCH!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2010)

My freaking' headaches are back! Almost a year and a half since the last time. Up all night, splitting pain and my doc wants me out for 2 weeks. We're already short-handed at the busiest time of the year. uuuggghhhhh!

Must be a Group Build coming up.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 27, 2010)

Pulling crabs out of the crab pots we left to soak and got pinched by this extremely angry crab


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2010)

Some idiot tooting his horn as he left for work this morning..around 5.30am....Pr!ck !!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2010)

I was supposed to be moving to a new three year project that is a 5 minute commute from my house, but it is delayed and Monday I have to start at a project that is a 1-1/2 hour commute for at least a month.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 28, 2010)

When your in a car, a fast car (Camaro), on the highway, with an inexperienced driver, they tend to wanna go to fast


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2010)

Everything and everybody.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 29, 2010)

Weird-ass dreams...

Two days ago I dreamed of finding out my basement was infested with Killer Bees... When there is no such nasty criters in Canada.

Yesterday I dreamed of my upcoming trip to Prague... I took the plane, went to the hotel, and fell asleep... Only to wake up in my livingroom (but I was still in my dream). I then awaken (in real life) in my bed.

And no, I don't do drugs... I'm naturally f*cked up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2010)

Dropped my Ju88 nose canopy on the floor today and bing ! a piece went flying off into the darkness under the [email protected]!! 

then had to make another piece for replacement...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2010)

Headache!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 30, 2010)

Get better Jan...

Too busy at work....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2010)

Still have a headache, hate waking up with them things!  Cheers H!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2010)

Take care Jan....maybe some modelling may ease your pain....


----------



## N4521U (Jul 31, 2010)

G*D damned blood test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SAR 16.8
what the f**k next


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 31, 2010)

Air brushing yellow!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 31, 2010)

You don't even want to know..


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2010)

Last day of holidays....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2010)

aarrrrggggghhhhhhhh...............



















cluster headaches


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2010)

Njaco said:


> aarrrrggggghhhhhhhh...............cluster headaches



Sounds nasty Chris, hope it passes quickly....take care mate!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2010)

Being forced to listen to Sports Talk Radio at work all morning after Brett Favre hints that he is retiring again. I dispise sports talk radio anyway, but I've heard the name Brett Favre so many time so far today that I'm afraid I will need to see a mental health therapist by the end of the day!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2010)

Twisting my ankle while rushing out the door today, and landing kersplat in front of the main door here.
What the he££ happened to my landing gear??? *giggle*
A couple of sweet neighbours got me dragged upright again, a friend supplied some paracetamol, now it's time for a bag of frozen peas for the right hind paw, a bandage and a much needed cup of coffee!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Twisting my ankle while rushing out the door today, and landing kersplat in front of the main door here.
> What the he££ happened to my landing gear??? *giggle*
> A couple of sweet neighbours got me dragged upright again, a friend supplied some paracetamol, now it's time for a bag of frozen peas for the right hind paw, a bandage and a much needed cup of coffee!



Ouch, I hate foot injuries. Hope you heal up quickly and have plenty of frozen peas on hand 

Be thankful it was just a twst, you could have what happened to a co-worker this weekend. 1200 pound cow stepped on his foot and broke a couple toes!!! If you've never broken a toe it's no fun prospect. I've broken all five on my left foot at once and it hurt like a SOB for months.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 3, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Twisting my ankle while rushing out the door today, and landing kersplat in front of the main door here.
> What the he££ happened to my landing gear??? *giggle*
> A couple of sweet neighbours got me dragged upright again, a friend supplied some paracetamol, now it's time for a bag of frozen peas for the right hind paw, a bandage and a much needed cup of coffee!



A lot of that going around. Sunday I was going down to the basement and slipped and fell down 6 steps. Hurt my right shoulder pretty bad trying to stop the fall and can't raise up my arm with out a lot of pain. Going to see an orthopedic doctor on Thursday.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> A lot of that going around. Sunday I was going down to the basement and slipped and fell down 6 steps. Hurt my right shoulder pretty bad trying to stop the fall and can't raise up my arm with out a lot of pain. Going to see an orthopedic doctor on Thursday.



Good luck at the Doc. Sounds just like the shoulder separation I got to enjoy several years ago, the good news is Percocet takes care of the pain, and most everything else.

Seriously if it turns out you do have a shoulder separation, make sure to rehap it exactly as your Doctor dictates, make the world of difference.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Ouch, I hate foot injuries. Hope you heal up quickly and have plenty of frozen peas on hand
> 
> Be thankful it was just a twst, you could have what happened to a co-worker this weekend. 1200 pound cow stepped on his foot and broke a couple toes!!! If you've never broken a toe it's no fun prospect. I've broken all five on my left foot at once and it hurt like a SOB for months.



Thanks - if the peas fail, I've got two skinned and gutted pheasants and a hare in the freezer.  ...*mutters*...go a_way_ images! 
I've had both horses and cows step on my foot - can't recommend it. I was wearing a pair of...what are they called in english...rubber boots...in the cow stable, and the stupid cow broke through the top of the boot with her foot, and it hurt like he££, but no broken bones on me - fortunately!

The horse that I had a wee incident with, stepped on my right foot when I played a bare-footed stable boy in an open air play during a summer many years ago, but fortunately the lawn that we (- the horse and I) were standing on, were very soft and soggy from a day's rain, so my foot just sunk into the ground and got a wee scratch. I *did* move the horse frightfully fast, though! I also think I called the horse a few well-chosen, nasty names. 

Broken toes - well, I broke one a couple of years ago, from stumbling on a pair of work boots - Lord knows that hurt enough as it was; I'd rather not try to break all five toes at the same time like you did. Owie!
Must've hurt bad! I sure hope your toes are alright by now, since one's pretty much depending on them functioning properly most of the time. 



T Bolt said:


> A lot of that going around. Sunday I was going down to the basement and slipped and fell down 6 steps. Hurt my right shoulder pretty bad trying to stop the fall and can't raise up my arm with out a lot of pain. Going to see an orthopedic doctor on Thursday.



Ouch, thank God you didn't get hurt much worse!
And a good thing, seeing that doc there, I hope your shoulder mends alright and ASAP.


----------



## sabrina (Aug 3, 2010)

Get better soon, BB.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2010)

Dam guys! Hope all you guys heal quickly!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep hope you guys get well soon!


----------



## sabrina (Aug 4, 2010)

That this place is dead at night. Is no one in my time zone or are all you guys tucked in bed by nine?  I'm trying to procrastinate and not do my research, but this isn't helping. May actually have to do something tonight...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 4, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Twisting my ankle while rushing out the door today, and landing kersplat in front of the main door here.
> What the he££ happened to my landing gear??? *giggle*
> A couple of sweet neighbours got me dragged upright again, a friend supplied some paracetamol, now it's time for a bag of frozen peas for the right hind paw, a bandage and a much needed cup of coffee!





T Bolt said:


> A lot of that going around. Sunday I was going down to the basement and slipped and fell down 6 steps. Hurt my right shoulder pretty bad trying to stop the fall and can't raise up my arm with out a lot of pain. Going to see an orthopedic doctor on Thursday.



Hope you guys are going to be ok and hope you don’t have to take a sickie so soon with your new job Maria, nice to know you got nice neighbours and Glenn, that sounded like a real bad fall, hope you've not done any serious damage.  



sabrina said:


> That this place is dead at night. Is no one in my time zone or are all you guys tucked in bed by nine?  I'm trying to procrastinate and not do my research, but this isn't helping. May actually have to do something tonight...



Sabrina, were just settling down for the evening, it's just going dark and it's going to be cold night and I'm just about to break out the grog.


----------



## sabrina (Aug 4, 2010)

Well hurry up and send some my way!! You're paying the postage, right?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 4, 2010)

sabrina said:


> Well hurry up and send some my way!! You're paying the postage, right?



Last time I did that, it cost $50 just for two bottles. Needless to say I drank the rest.................


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2010)

sabrina said:


> That this place is dead at night. Is no one in my time zone or are all you guys tucked in bed by nine?  I'm trying to procrastinate and not do my research, but this isn't helping. May actually have to do something tonight...



excuses, excuses, excuses 


What annoyed me?

Cluster headaches and the amount of percocet I have to take.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn laptop is playing up big time something is seriously wrong, couldn't get on last night and tonight was looking pretty ugly too...the lovely wife has allowed me use of hers tonight otherwise it would be two days down....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2010)

laptop...still giving me grief....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 6, 2010)

Horrible headache......uhhh!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 6, 2010)

Sick as hell

Went to mow the law. Discovered a leak in the tank.... then when I fix it the belt was missing for self propulsion and then its backfired


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2010)

You've got a TANK !??!!
Not being able to access my e-mails, or send any, since 'Winows Live Hotmail' made some 'improvements' to their system yesterday. It should be called 'Deadmail' !!!


----------



## Pong (Aug 7, 2010)

The time that I refer to as the '56k Dial-Up Period'. So frickin' slow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2010)

Think I have joined the walking wounded of the forum.....think I've crack a rib, took a hit late in our Lacrosse game...and it's real tender at the moment, pretty sure its the same spot I fractured a few years ago....also playing lacrosse...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 7, 2010)

Dam Wayne...

and joining as well......yesterday it was 90 degrees out and I was freezing?? Now my body feels like I'm burning with a headache....Doctor here I come.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

2 days....3 hours of sleep....its 5 a.m. here.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 8, 2010)

H Dude , get some sleep



Wayne Little said:


> Think I have joined the walking wounded of the forum.....think I've crack a rib, took a hit late in our Lacrosse game...and it's real tender at the moment, pretty sure its the same spot I fractured a few years ago....also playing lacrosse...



Jebas mate! sounds like a dangerous sport! Take care yeah?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 8, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Think I have joined the walking wounded of the forum.....think I've crack a rib, took a hit late in our Lacrosse game...and it's real tender at the moment, pretty sure its the same spot I fractured a few years ago....also playing lacrosse...



That's not so good Wayne, hope you're breathing is not giving you too much trouble   

As for me, had lunch out today and ordered duck (just love it)....................it came and was supposed to be smoked duck and confit duck leg, the smoked was okay, but the confit was as tough as old boots and would not come off the bone. I should have complained, but it was Sister in Laws birthday and didn’t want to spoil her day. needless to say I won't be going back there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks fellas...still a bit tender but doesn't hurt that much today....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

I wish I could but I'm to dam sick


----------



## Maestro (Aug 8, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I wish I could but I'm to dam sick



My dad had a trick to help get better when sick (and help sleeping)... It involve gin (a strong vodka-like alcohol) mixed with a few other things. Of course, you've gotta adjust the mixture to your size and weight.

It's an old "grandpa trick", but according to both my father and mother, it works well.

I found the receipe on the net...

1/4 of a cup of Gin Geneva (can be replaced by Rhum or Vodka)
25ml of lemmon juice
1 tea spoon of honey
1 clover (can be replaced by nutmeg)
2/3 of a cup of boilling water

It is efficient against the cold or the flu. You're gonna sweat like hell but you will sleep very well afterward.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 9, 2010)

Spent 4 days camping out, sleeping on my camp cot, with a thin foam pad and my thick sleeping bag for padding. Slept well with little pain after a night sleep. Get home last night and sleep in my own bed, and this morning my neck and back ache again. Time to either get a new bed, or chuck the old one and start sleeping on my camping cot I guess.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 9, 2010)

Finished both the Cold war and Kursk group build entries and can't start either of my BoB group build entries because they haven't been delivered yet. Only thing I have to do is plant grass on the Tiger diorama and I can only take about 20 minutes of that at a time without going insane.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear fellas, get well soon! 
Nothing too serious here, waiting for stuff to arrive from Hannant's, so that I can get on with my '110G-2 and finish my two Mustangs, thought that it would be here by now. Oh well.....
Also, waiting to be able to order my two '109E's and the 1/32 '88A-4 conversion....where the h*ll is my big Euro lottery win! 

Again, get well soon chaps!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)

Waking up at 5AM an hour before the alarm!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

That's a bummer mate! Almost as bad as waking up every other hour....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> That's a bummer mate! Almost as bad as waking up every other hour....



Done that before too!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Cr*p! 

Trying to remember what books I've got stored back in Sweden.... Like this one, think that I have a few more from Ryton Publications....

*Edit:* Movies For Men channel annoys me....is that all we watch, us men.....f*cking B movies? Get a bl**dy grip of yourself and show some decent stuff d*mmit!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so ready for 5pm Friday.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 10, 2010)

Lost my father's golden pen today. It was a golden pen with his name on it. He never cared much about it, but he died 4 years ago, making it somewhat special to me. It's a mystery what happened to it. One moment it was in my pocket, the next moment gone. Looked everywhere, but didn't find it


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Marcel!  I'm sure that it'll pop up when and where you least expect it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 10, 2010)

Having developed an allergic reaction to alchohol in combination with the Medications I am on and having a urge to pound down a half dozen beers after todays lousy day at work!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)

Dam Marcel, that really stinks!

(You too Buck!)


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 10, 2010)

I have cake in my hair......


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 11, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Having developed an allergic reaction to alchohol in combination to the Medications I am on and having a urge to pound down a half dozen beers after todays lousy day at work!!!



Know the feeling.................it's a bastard when you can only drink tomato juice....................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I have cake in my hair......



Um.......any particular reason??????


----------



## Maestro (Aug 11, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I have cake in my hair......



Hmmm... May be I should have specified that my special cure for the cold had to be taken *before going to bed*...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 11, 2010)

Paying $195 for a 5 min. Dr visit, just to have him stick his finger up my bum and tell me I need to come back for a friggin biopsy in two weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My A$$ isn't worth 195 bloody dollars!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 11, 2010)

A girl said she'd put it the plate in my face and I said she wouldn't.......so I was the instigator... 

But then I through her in the pool so its all good!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2010)

Coming down with a cold, in the middle of Summer!! I hate that!!!! At least I don't have cake in my hair.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I have cake in my hair......





B-17engineer said:


> A girl said she'd put it the plate in my face and I said she wouldn't.......so I was the instigator...
> 
> But then I through her in the pool so its all good!



And no one had a camera?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Paying $195 for a 5 min. Dr visit, just to have him stick his finger up my bum and tell me I need to come back for a friggin biopsy in two weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My A$$ isn't worth 195 bloody dollars!



Did he at least buy you dinner????


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 11, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Did he at least buy you dinner????



Dinner and a movie, Doc probably would have taken you to see Brokeback Mountain


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 11, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> And no one had a camera?



Errr ya their phones.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Errr ya their phones.



Lets see the pics!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll ask them to send it to me...as I was trying to find the girl.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2010)

Woke up this morning with some bad pain where I hurt my rib, went to the doctor's had some x-rays told there was no break....well it sure is acting like it's broken....WTF is going on?? back to the Docs Saturday morning for report ....


----------



## Maestro (Aug 12, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I'll ask them to send it to me...as I was trying to find the girl.



I want to see that... 

Did you try my little cure for your cold, by the way ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually did, and it worked!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Out of curiosity, did it involve putting cake in one's hair?????


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh jeez...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

Home from work today, every time I cough feels like someone is sticking a knife in my side...brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## Maestro (Aug 13, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Out of curiosity, did it involve putting cake in one's hair?????





No... May be you just didn't saw my post (page 226).



Maestro said:


> My dad had a trick to help get better when sick (and help sleeping)... It involve gin (a strong vodka-like alcohol) mixed with a few other things. Of course, you've gotta adjust the mixture to your size and weight.
> 
> It's an old "grandpa trick", but according to both my father and mother, it works well.
> 
> ...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 13, 2010)

I've got little or no internet atm, so it'll be pretty limited how much I'll be online.
I'm trying to sort it out, but it's _definitely _the wireless connection "Mein Kampf"!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Maestro said:


> No... May be you just didn't saw my post (page 226).



Mine had a recipe involving bourbon covered with black pepper. I'm thinking yours is A LOT better!


----------



## Pong (Aug 14, 2010)

My sister who is a pain in the neck. She's pulling off a long face like she's worked in a coal mine for thirteen hours straight. And what she only does is sit on a chair, work on several web designs! You aren't in danger of being killed by an explosion inside a coal mine! Jeez-louise!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2010)

Pong said:


> My sister who is a pain in the neck. She's pulling off a long face like she's worked in a coal mine for thirteen hours straight. And what she only does is sit on a chair, work on several web designs! You aren't in danger of being killed by an explosion inside a coal mine! Jeez-louise!



keyboards are dangerous man...she could have broken a finger nail you know!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2010)

Goddam it...watching my team in the English Premier league and they are down 0-2 before half time...


----------



## Maestro (Aug 15, 2010)

Lost 4 suspects of vendalism last night... I locked them in the kitchen and while I was out chatting with the cops about what happened, they opened a window and ran into the woods... God damn it !


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 15, 2010)

Do you have handcuffs?......you could've kept 2 by handcuffing ones wrist to the others ankle....hahahah


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2010)

Just shoot 'em - saves a lot of hassle and tax-payers money !


----------



## Maestro (Aug 15, 2010)

Well... I have handcuffs, but the problem is (under the Canadian law) I cannot put somebody under arrest unless I'm a direct witness of the crime. (Article 494 of the Criminal Code of Canada) which I wasn't. So it was up to the cops (they are considerred under a different article of law) to place them under arrest.

So I could (technically speaking) only keep them under watch. Otherwise, I would have been pretty pleased to award them a pair of nickel bracelets.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 15, 2010)

What'd the officers think when you showed them an empty room


----------



## Maestro (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know, I didn't ask them... But I was pretty pissed off. Spent a good 15 minutes searching for them in the woods nearby.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

_Not_ as much annoying me as _worrying_ me.....mum phoning this morning saying that my dad had collapsed and been taken in, seem to be low blood pressure. _Not_ the way that you want to start your day!


----------



## magnu (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Jan Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 16, 2010)

Hope He's alright Jan. Keep up posted.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2010)

Sh!t Jan, hope you're dad will be ok man.....and yeah keep us in the loop!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Just had a few words with fella.... Nothing serious, low blood pressure, due to some minor stomach problem etc., extended his medication, many small rivers and whatnot they say. He's home on the couch now....

Hate when many small insignificant (it seems) things make s a bigger bang! 

Breath out.......pheeeew!

Cheers lads!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 16, 2010)

That's good news Jan. Take some deep breaths.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

Good news Jan glad everyones OK your way!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2010)

Great news Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Cheers guys, appreciated!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 16, 2010)

That's really good to hear, Jan. 
The thing is: If you have kids, it's like having your heart running around outside of your body - but the bond also goes the other way: From kids to parents. 

My annoying thing today is one of those stupid things that you realise afterwards could have been done differently:
Went shopping at work today, we needed a few supplies: canned Coke and Fanta, plus 1½ liter bottles of mineral water.
Okay, went shopping at Fakta (- local supermarket) - no Coke, no Fanta. Tried Netto: No such luck. Sold out. 
Swore and cursed, because manoevering the Ford Focus stationcar in the small streets of Nørrebro really sucks. There's tons of closed-off streets, and one-way streets all over the place, so getting from point A to point B goes via points E, D, G, C and F, while turning back at points H, K, J and I because the streets are closed at one end. *growls*
Went to a larger supermarket a few kilometers away - they had both canned Fanta, Coke and mineral water.
Alright: 24 cans of Coke, 24 cans of Fanta, and 10 1½ liter bottles of mineral water later, I returned to the museum.
*deeeeeep intake of air* Now the things had to be carried from the parking lot behind the museum, to the lunch room at the 3rd floor.
Okay, did that (- and discovered in the process that I have both lungs AND thighs...  ), and got a gentle scolding from Frank (- colleague) and Hanne ( - colleague number two) plus Frederik (- boss) about why the hell I didn't ask for help?
Well, I'm not used to _getting _any help whenever I ask for it, so _of course_ I didn't bother to ask!
Guess what? 
I _will _bother to ask now - and I'll get the help I need.  
In a nutshell: Lesson learned.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 16, 2010)

That's really good to hear, Jan. 
The thing is: If you have kids, it's like having your heart running around outside of your body - but the bond also goes the other way: From kids to parents. 

My annoying thing today is one of those stupid things that you realise afterwards could have been done differently:
Went shopping at work today, we needed a few supplies: canned Coke and Fanta, plus 1½ liter bottles of mineral water.
Okay, went shopping at Fakta (- local supermarket) - no Coke, no Fanta. Tried Netto: No such luck. Sold out. 
Swore and cursed, because manoevering the Ford Focus stationcar in the small streets of Nørrebro really sucks. There's tons of closed-off streets, and one-way streets all over the place, so getting from point A to point B goes via points E, D, G, C and F, while turning back at points H, K, J and I because the streets are closed at one end. *growls*
Went to a larger supermarket a few kilometers away - they had both canned Fanta, Coke and mineral water.
Alright: 24 cans of Coke, 24 cans of Fanta, and 10 1½ liter bottles of mineral water later, I returned to the museum.
*deeeeeep intake of air* Now the things had to be carried from the parking lot behind the museum, to the lunch room at the 3rd floor.
Okay, did that (- and discovered in the process that I have both lungs AND thighs...  ), and got a gentle scolding from Frank (- colleague) and Hanne ( - colleague number two) plus Frederik (- boss) about why the hell I didn't ask for help?
Well, I'm not used to _getting _any help whenever I ask for it, so _of course_ I didn't bother to ask!
Guess what? 
I _will _bother to ask now - and I'll get the help I need.  
In a nutshell: Lesson learned.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad you're Dad's ok Jan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2010)

People that always double post!  

Actually I'm glad they yelled at you, you should have to do all that crap yourself.

Not a thing, and life's good.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2010)

Soccer tryouts tomorrow. So not ready for the running.....really really dreading it....


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad your Dads ok Jan


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2010)

Just spotted this - glad to hear your Dad's ok old chap.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2010)

Being forced once again to listen to sports radio all afternoon at work again due to the Brett Favre media circus/speculation!!!! If I hear his name mentioned one more time I'm goinbg to go drown myself in the mens room!! Flush!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2010)

Bouts of Coughing through the day does my Rib no good at all!!


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 18, 2010)

Fire drill 5 minutes before the end of shift, followed by post-shift debrief with the big boss... not a winning combination when the day has slowly been getting worse and worse since 5.30 am. All topped off by a cracking stress headache, complete with pretty colored lights in front of the eyes. Luckily it only lasted about 15 minutes, but I am extremely glad to be home!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2010)

Wayne!!! I cracked 2 ribs in soccer today...hurt when you cough, don't it?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2010)

Then don't cough !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Then don't cough !



And no sneezing either. I feel for you guys. I broke several ribs in a car accident years ago and it hurts like heck.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 18, 2010)

Central Copenhagen rush hour traffic....jeez!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Then don't cough !



 not that easy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Wayne!!! I cracked 2 ribs in soccer today...hurt when you cough, don't it?



It sure does....had a restless night as I had a couple of bouts of coughing through the night...sort of wakes you up real good!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2010)

I actually broke a rib coughing once and I dropped to me knees it hurt so fricken much. I feel for you!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Going to one up you broken ribs guys. Try several broken ribs, a diaphragm that tore loose from your chest cavity and had to be stiched back into place, lacerated spline, your stomach pushed up into you chest cavity, and a collapsed lung all at the same time!!!!
Now that hurt. No coughing was allowed. Just filling my stomach with half a sandwich was extremely painful.
Hope you guys heal up soon.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 20, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Going to one up you broken ribs guys. Try several broken ribs, a diaphragm that tore loose from your chest cavity and had to be stiched back into place, lacerated spline, your stomach pushed up into you chest cavity, and a collapsed lung all at the same time!!!!



What happened ? You told your girlfriend she had a fat ass ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2010)

(Nice Maestro!)

That ain't nothing, once I got this papercut and......


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

Papercuts.....serious sh!t man...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2010)

Would you rather stub your toe or get a paper cut??


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Maestro said:


> What happened ? You told your girlfriend she had a fat ass ?



No, she asked me if her jeans made her a$$ look fat. I told ner no, your a$$ makes her a$$ look fat


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Would you rather stub your toe or get a paper cut??



decisions, decisions.......


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> decisions, decisions.......



Papercut on your just stubbed toe, now that would be my luck!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Minnesota baseball team in the Little League World Series is getting thier backsides handed to them in the first game, 8-0 in the 3rd inning. Not looking good for the Midwest Team.


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 20, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Would you rather stub your toe or get a paper cut??



Last time I stubbed a toe, I broke it. It was a ridiculous amount of pain for such a small part of the body, and I moved house from the Midlands to Surrey the next day with it strapped up and tanked up on painkillers. So I'll take the papercut


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2010)

Buildings !

Yup, thats what annoyed me...buildings !.

As you may know, I work...sorry, go to during the daylight hours !...Boscombe Down (home of the Empire Test Pilots School) and for a number of weeks, there have been builders working on the hangar outside my office window.

Yeah...so what, you may well ask ?

Well, to cut a long story short, they've knocked down a small single story building...and are busy erecting a bigger (read taller !) single story building that totally wipes out the view I've had of the A/C pan since 2003.

End result...I cansee diddly squat of the pan or the A/C that move / park / transit that pan. OK, I know what the 'planes are by the sound they make, but to not be able to see them.....well....its just not Cricket dontchya know !

Bastids !!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2010)

I say, rather unsporting of them old chap. I'd send a letter to The Times ...... can't work on such a historic site and not be able to see the machines, what !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2010)

Dam, that does blow!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 21, 2010)

Dang Gary, that's gotta suck!

Is there any way we can find a Ju87 sporting a 250kg egg to make a "visit" on that freakin' shack they're building? (though it might mess with your building's windows a little...)


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

No glass to get dirty and spoil the view then though !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2010)

Friggin' football team snatched defeat from the jaws of victory tonight....simple errors...


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2010)

> I say, rather unsporting of them old chap. I'd send a letter to The Times ...... can't work on such a historic site and not be able to see the machines, what !





> Dam, that does blow!





> Dang Gary, that's gotta suck!





> Is there any way we can find a Ju87 sporting a 250kg egg to make a "visit" on that freakin' shack they're building? (though it might mess with your building's windows a little...)



Thanks guys for your thoughts....This is soo upsetting, was considering chaining myself to the removable fencing around the offending building in protest......


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2010)

Modelling window evaporated today...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 23, 2010)

Whatever my co-worker just put in the microware for his lunch today has got a god awful smell fllling the room!!! I think I'm going to take one of my stinky shoes off, put it over my nose and tie the laces around the back of my head in order to improve the smell!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 23, 2010)

Giving myself an accidental solid whack across my lower left side lip with a traffic cone today, ouch dammit!!!
Had to move the traffic cone thingy, and when I put the thing down, it tilted upright of course - and the genius here [sic!] didn't think of that. WHACK! OW!! /¤%¤%¤!!!
Stopped the bleeding with some cold water, so now I'm curious about _what _I'll look like tomorrow morning - and of course I'll be at work at our entrance, thus having to face the general public.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2010)

Attack of the Killer Cones ! Hope it heals OK Maria.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2010)

Ouch!..hope your ok Maria...


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 24, 2010)

Made a 5 mile detour on my way home yesterday to stop at a Hobby shop for supplies. The place deals mostly with trains, but I can get paint, glue and other supplies there. * IT WAS A BOOKSTORE!!!! *  Like we need another one of those around here! Now I'll have to travel about 20 miles to get a jar of paint!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

So your hobby shop is closed?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 24, 2010)

My hobby shop actually close about 4 years ago, this one like I said was mostly trains, but had been there for like 50 years and I could still get supplies, and now it closed. It was close to where I grew up and I use to ride my bike there all the time when I was a kid when they had a large selection of kits, and now it's gone and in it's place is another bookstore!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2010)

I hate it when that happens. I was in Manchester last year, and went specifically to the excellent model shop there, which has been going since the 1930s and stocked virtually everything. It had turned into a Travel Agent ! A particular chain of toy/model outlets had taken over, and moved premises, and now only provide the usual 'what's current' in a few kits, games etc. What a blow !


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

Hobby shop near me isn't doing too well either but their kit prices aren't super fair so its not going to be that bad for me. Paints of course....but kits no problem.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

Dammit just remembered todayss my last day of summer....


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't shift the cold I've had for about three days, I could feel my voice going at work yesterday, and a combination of medicine, rest and fluids today hasn't made much difference


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2010)

Got drenched today in a heavy downpour...was trying to get a job done before it rained.....I Lost!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 25, 2010)

Things to be wrapped _tight _and _hard _in a cocoa nut fibre carpet: Copenhagen afternoon traffic!
Got caught in a major car queue stretching from Amager to Nørrebro, after I had been picking up stuff for the museum, and thus I ended up finally getting back to the museum at 1640 - I go home at 1600 normally...*growls*

Plus: Shined my shoes and brushed my uniform pants for tomorrow, and ironed all of my uniform shirts - but where the he££ did I put the box with the brass buttons and metal split thingies for the breast pockets???
Dayum - I _hate _it when you can't find stuff, years after you used it the last time!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2010)

The high school is so confusing! So hard to find the classrooms.....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah the joys of school..  Just found out today that my ex took away my daughter's birth certificate and social security card all because she wanted to live with me so that she could find a job.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2010)

Joined a local model building club and showed up for the meeting today.......which apparently was last week....dammit


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Joined a local model building club and showed up for the meeting today.......which apparently was last week....dammit



I hate when that happens!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the local Chinese Takeout place doesn't like me anymore. Been sick all last night and this morning, headache, stomach cramps and overall feel like crap.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Joined a local model building club and showed up for the meeting today.......which apparently was last week....dammit



No...your just early for the next one!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2010)

Or maybe it is organised by that guy who wanted the colour pics ...... it's a 'stealth model' club .......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Maestro (Aug 28, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I think the local Chinese Takeout place doesn't like me anymore. Been sick all last night and this morning, headache, stomach cramps and overall feel like crap.



Something I learned about Asian restaurants a long time ago : avoid them at all costs !

There was a big scandal in the early 90s around here about Chinese/Vietnamese/whatever restaurants being unclean. Some of them were even caught with cat and rat skeletons in their garbages... Bon apetti, everyone !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2010)

Lucky I don't eat Asian then.....


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 29, 2010)

Knocked one of the main landing gear legs of Jacks MiG-15 off the bench and it went missing , so I'm making him a new one so he can finish.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 30, 2010)

Monday morning!!!! I hate Monday mornings!!!! Weekend is over, sat one the couch staring at the tube all Sunday due to beiing sick all day long!!! That's not normal, I can never sit and watch TV that long normally, but was too run down to want to do anything else. Not much better today, but one can only sit on thier backside for so long.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2010)

Filled up the work car today at a $1.12 then passed another station at $1.04.....damn!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2010)

Went to the trainer before football practice today to get my wrist wrapped, and turns out I need it x-ray! 

Thats not happening , I'm playing tomorrow.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2010)

FINALLY get a 3 day vacation, and then a damned hurricane decides to visit too. 

)(@#**(@! (*^$)#(*$}_(#@()#!#(*$(*@!^#!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2010)

Can I take it that you are a tad p!ssed David?.....the Hurricane wasn't invited...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 1, 2010)

Reminds me when I went on vacation to Mexico and got there just in time for Hurricane John.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Aun't passed away last evening. Second of my Fathers siblngs to pass away this year. I think she was 94? Put a damper on any B-Day celebrations last night.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2010)

Dam sorry to hear Greg


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2010)

That does stink, sorry to hear about that Greg.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 2, 2010)

My good buddy's suicidal. Trying to help him out!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2010)

You should probably get him some help Cory...hope it works out man.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2010)

Aw man.....Condolences Greg....

Cory, stay strong....stand by him mate, hope he gets the help needed...


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, rushed to his house last night after we heard and talked to him and his parents.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 2, 2010)

In this sad old world, thank god for this truly international bunch of Saints.

My condolences to you Greg but my what a good innings your Aunt had, focus on the good times and the happy memories you have of her.

Cory, try to stay strong for your friend, if you can get him to talk so that you can get him focusing on better things and maybe at the same time he can work his way through his worries.

As for me, had a real shi**y day with sciatica yesterday, left leg and butt hurting somewhat, a little better today, but still very painful


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2010)

Really sh!tty weather today rained heavily on and off all day..lightning and thunder and flooding....

suppose to be worse tomorrow!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 3, 2010)

Upper: Has possibly been photographed today.
Bummer: By a speed camera.
Don't know for sure yet, though, as I was driving right on the limit...ah well, I'll see soon enough I guess.
At least I wasn't flying too low.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 3, 2010)

Saw the most ing broken finger at football practice today....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Saw the most ing broken finger at football practice today....



Ouch...

Wankers driving like it is dry when it's pouring with rain...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 4, 2010)

The kids finger was broken in two places and sideways...I just walked away...it was that nasty!

And because I have had a problem with my back, I need a neck collar for football....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 5, 2010)

Sh!t 13 hours at work cause of an Earthquake



Catch22 said:


> Thanks guys, rushed to his house last night after we heard and talked to him and his parents.



Jesus mate , look after him yeah? All the best


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2010)

planned modelling window closed....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2010)

Buck, condolences for you and your family.

Cory, do what you can to help. This hits close to home for me right now and so many questions. Talk, be active, do things together. Show him that there are better things and this too will pass. Be strong.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Nothing much except it was a cold blustery day.


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2010)

turns out that when i've been on holiday all everyone has done at work was f**k about, so it seems i've loads of complaints from customers and other members of staff to deal with when i go back in on wednesday.
also another chef left when i was away and it seems he did his best to try and cause trouble by switching off all the fridges and freezers.
but the biggest problem is some f**kwitt cut the power cable to a freezer and left it plugged in and the exposed wire was resting against a metal bench, which a chef leaned on and was blown across the kitchen by the shock and is still in hospital.

dont want to go back to work now !!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 6, 2010)

Karl...sounds like you got a bunch of little Einstein's


----------



## BombTaxi (Sep 6, 2010)

Bloody hell, at least he's still breathing. There will be some fur flying when you go back though!

I had a truly disastrous shift last night, only mitigated by the unfailing good humour and hard work of my fellow supervisor and our team. Like rochie, not looking forward to going back in and seeing the bosses tomorrow!


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2010)

with luck there will be enough evidence to sack them all !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2010)

Or fasten them to that metal bench for a while ............


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys. He seems to be doing ok right now.

Karl, that guy should get charged for reckless endangerment (or your equivalent). Are you going to report him to the police?


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Thanks for the support guys. He seems to be doing ok right now.
> 
> Karl, that guy should get charged for reckless endangerment (or your equivalent). Are you going to report him to the police?



i'm waiting to see my boss on thursday first as no-one knows who did it


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2010)

Just discovered that my bank account has been emptied by a (presumably) Chinese company with an internet address , which I've never even heard of!!
The annoying thing is, I can't get any cash until the actual payment against my card number is claimed by the company concerned - only then can the bank stop the payment, launch an investigation into fraud, and reimburse me. It seems payments are authorised first, thereby immediately affecting my 'available balance', then paid when called for by the company concerned. Had to cancel my card, and now left with about £3 in cash in my pocket ! F*****g B*ll*cks !!!!
So watch out for a company with the name something like GZ Chuan Xin.
The really spooky bit is I don't know how they got my details - any on-line purchases I've made have been to known, secure outlets.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 6, 2010)

That sucks Terry, hopefully everything gets sorted.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn Terry, I sure hope it gets sorted out ASAP by your bank, and you get your money back!

My annoying thing for today?
I got sent off to *_shudders_* Ikea, to buy some vases for the museum.
As some of you might know, we open our special exhibit on thursday about the police in Greenland, and all of the brass'll be there.
_Some _of the ladies at the museum then thought that it would be a brilliant idea that we have some vases with flowers to decorate the entrance and reception area, and so I was sent off shopping.
Btw, _please _don't ask me about flowers, I'm an expert at _killling _the poor things, not making them _grow_! 
Now, I haven't been to Ikea ever since...well, ever since I moved away from home when I was 18 years old, and I'm 44 years old today, and so...well, it's been a while since my last Ikea visit. 

_Never again_ will I go to that godawful place _voluntarily_!!!

Imagine a _huge _warehouse, chock-full of gaudy-coloured knick-knack and "smart" garbage, furniture that's all sharp, clean edges ("Design" is what it's called, I think!), and nest-builders (Yeurgh!!!) with a poor defenseless sap of a hubby in tow!
YIKES!!!
I took a deep breath, went in, got the %¤%¤ vases, paid the friggin' stuff and _fled_. 
Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Ew! Sheer _hell_!
I hereby re-christen Ikea "The Helmand Province"! *fumes*


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Maria, hopefully it will be sorted soon, meanwhile, I'm skint !
Sorry to hear of your trip to the Swedish Stalag ! Some of their stuff can be useful, at reasonable prices, but the rest ....!
The best thing that comes out of Ikea is the road back into town !!!
BTW, by (age) 'today', do you mean 'now', or is it your Birthday today ?
If so, then 'Happy Birthday'.
If not, then 'Happy Birthday' for when it is / was !!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 7, 2010)

Karl, I'm utterly shocked by what has been going on in your kitchen while your away, what a bunch of morns you must be having to work with, I just don't understand why people have become so callus and vindictive. You must be crestfallen and be wondering what the hell you're going to do.

Terry, this is nothing new, I've had to get two new cards inside 12 months due to compromising transactions on the credit card. Like you I use only known and trusted sites and where ever possible use PayPal and I have three forms of security on my computer and yet somehow these scumbags still get into the system. I've taken to checking all my accounts at very regular intervals for any wayward transactions.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2010)

Jeez....you guys are having real fun and games.....seems I'm having a good day then....


----------



## rochie (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks guys

Vic my plan is to sack as many people as possible and start again !!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nephew gave us a scare last night. Had a Mountain Bike accident which knocked him out cold and put him in the Hospital. Not clear on the details, but sounds like he will be OK. Slight concusion, were doing x-rays on his neck and cleaning him up last I heard last evening. I assume he spent the evening in the hospital for observation? Have not heard anytihng else today so I am assuming all is still OK. Not a good way to end a 3 day weekend. I assume he missed the first day back to school today as well.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2010)

Heck, I hope he recovers OK Buck !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks. Spoke to my Sister at noon today. He is doing well. Seems he was riding on a Mountain Bike trail and was crossing very narrow bike bridge with no railings on the sides. Buddies that were with him said it appeared his handlebar snagged on a branch and he fell off the bridge. Was knocked out cold face down at the bottom of the ravine and not able to breath. Luckily one of his buddies had emergency training and stabilized his head and neck before turning him over. Pretty good thinking for a 16 year old.
Thankfully he is at home resting. He can't remember much of the accident, has some nasty lacerations on his face, and a extremely sore neck. Will miss a few days of high school and needs to see a head injury specialist just as a precaution, but appears to be fine and making jokes about the incident.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 7, 2010)

Dayum Bucksnort, I sure hope he recovers fast and well, give him my best wishes!
Seems to me like he was lucky.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Maria. Things definately could have been worse. Head injuries scare me. I know I have some memory issues due to car and motorcycle accidents so I hope he does not suffer that as well. Hopefully there are no long term effects, but he seems to be doing well. Seemed it was the weekend for head injuries in my family this weekend. Friends cat was scratching an old chair and I bent over to pet him and smacked my forehead on the top of the chair. Saw stars had to stand up and clear my head for a minute, left a mark on my forehead. Nothing near what the nephew experienced.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 7, 2010)

Hope everything with everyone ends up alright!! 

I gave a kid a concussion and feel pretty bad...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 8, 2010)

Bloody hell Greg, your nephew has had a very lucky escape, I do hope he recovers well and is soon back on the bike.

Karl, hope all goes well for you and that it's not too much of a problem finding worthy replacements and wont it be good being able to mould a new crew to your way of thinking.


----------



## rochie (Sep 8, 2010)

seems as though the relief chef i've been useing whilst short staffed has tried to lead a coup while i've been on holiday.
silly b****d left his letter to my boss on how bad a chef i am lying about in the kitchen last night and i found it this morning when i went in to do breakfast.
so i got my boss out of bed at 5.45am and asked him what was going on and he reassured me its all bollocks so i toldthe relief chef to f**k off when he came in at 10 this morning !!!!!!!

my head is spinning at the moment


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like you handled what needed to be done.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 9, 2010)

To the point mate..........to the point. Lucky you got us and modelling to help you keep your sanity.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2010)

That sucks Karl.....Take no prisoners mate!


----------



## rochie (Sep 9, 2010)

got a meeting with my Boss in about an hour, not sure whats going to happen, going to be very difficult to work with them all if i cant get rid off them !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 9, 2010)

Good luck Karl. Hopefully you get clearance to clean house, or in your case kitchen.


----------



## rochie (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks Buck, i really hope i do


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2010)

Just noticed this Karl.Hope it went well and you can clean up mate.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 9, 2010)

Rediscovered today just why I've been diagnosed with a bad back. 
Went to get the lunch for all of our guests today, and had to bring back seven big plastic factory bread baskets/boxes with the lunch for 15 people back to the museum. Alright, went and got the car. Picked up the lunch, and had Anne, our handiwoman, help me carry it all up to the fourth floor in the museum.
And I carried three of the boxes, Anne carried four.
That was enough for my back to start acting up again, so I guess it's no carrying/heaving/tossing stuff around tomorrow for me.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 10, 2010)

rochie said:


> got a meeting with my Boss in about an hour, not sure whats going to happen, going to be very difficult to work with them all if i cant get rid off them !



Got my fingers cross it's worked out for you Karl.




BikerBabe said:


> Rediscovered today just why I've been diagnosed with a bad back.
> Went to get the lunch for all of our guests today, and had to bring back seven big plastic factory bread baskets/boxes with the lunch for 15 people back to the museum. Alright, went and got the car. Picked up the lunch, and had Anne, our handiwoman, help me carry it all up to the fourth floor in the museum.
> And I carried three of the boxes, Anne carried four.
> That was enough for my back to start acting up again, so I guess it's no carrying/heaving/tossing stuff around tomorrow for me.



Look after that back Maria, you have a lot of life in front of you.


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2010)

cheers guys, although i'm not allowed to sack them all on the spot we've discussed the situation and have decided on a plan of action to get rid of them all !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 10, 2010)

That's good news Karl, can you start with a couple today......................


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> That's good news Karl, can you start with a couple today......................



if i really want to i can, but as that would leave it very difficult to do the four weddings i've got on over the next two days and that isnt fair on the customers, so i will have to bide my time for now !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2010)

Where will you dispose of the bodies Karl...actually on second thought don't tell me, it's better that way....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2010)

Glad to hear things are going to work out Karl.

I'm coming down with a cold or something. Head is in a fog, neck, shoulders, and back are aching. Took some Advil and a allergy pill this mornng which is helping a little.


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Where will you dispose of the bodies Karl...actually on second thought don't tell me, it's better that way....



put it this way if your in my restaurant dont have the pie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 10, 2010)

rochie said:


> put it this way if your in my restaurant dont have the pie !!!!!!!!!



Well...to quote from one of my absolute favourite movies:

Secret's in the sauce.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrats Karl!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2010)

rochie said:


> put it this way if your in my restaurant dont have the pie !!!!!!!!!



Ok...will avoid the Pie...IF I ever drop in....


----------



## Maestro (Sep 11, 2010)

Jeovah Witnesses... I think I'm gonna start a thread "Best ways to get rid of Jeovah Witnesses", just to let all of us share our best tricks. I know my father used one about 15 years ago and we never saw them again... until today.

The only problem is I don't remember what he did to succeed...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 13, 2010)

CANCER pi$$ed me off today...........................

Get your friggen PSA levels checked if your over 40 and have someone to live for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If you don't know what PSA levels are......... ask your doctor!!!!!!!!!

No prayers............. just get a blood test! Do it, do it now!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2010)

Could not get to sleep last night. And when I did finally get to sleep what did I dream about? WORK!!!! I hate that.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Could not get to sleep last night. And when I did finally get to sleep what did I dream about? WORK!!!! I hate that.



Man I hate that, and to have to wake up and then go to work. Try turning it as Overtime if you can!


----------



## MacArther (Sep 16, 2010)

One of the sites I read stories and do reviews for is currently having connection issues.....which is VERY bad because I was in the midst of helping a friend edit a story.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

not a goddam thing annoyed me today....


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 18, 2010)

Worked late last night, so there wasn't enough light left over to edge/mow the lawn. Had to get up early today to do that. While edging (electric Black-n-Decker weedwhacker/edger combo), had an electrifying epiphany that the electrical tape covering the worn section of insulation now had a worn section in it, as well. Applied more electrical tape, discussed getting a new extension cord with the wife. 

Five minutes later, while edging around the front walkway, a rock or something gets kicked up. Nothing new. Except this time, over the sounds of the radio eminating from my mp3 player, I hear this musical tinkling. Look over, and our storm door now has this really pretty "crushed glass" pattern. Oh, and plenty of broken glass laying around the patio. *sigh* Is it possible to replace just the glass, or is it better to get a new door?

Now...where's that smiley of the little guy banging his head against the wall...


----------



## Maestro (Sep 19, 2010)

The security officer licence application I have to fill to renew my current licence... The problem is a new law passed to change the licence system which now makes it harder to get than a Canadian Passport... And I'm not even kidding !

I've attached the English form I snapped from the gouvernement's website to show you my point. The old form could hold on two 8x14 inches sheets, now look at the new one...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2010)

dropped a seatbelt on the floor while modelling....took ages to find the bl**dy thing....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't often get annoyed with anything, as life's too short. But I'm really p*ss*d off with this stupid disease today. Apart from feeling lethargic, everything is taking three or four attempts to achieve, from picking up a pen, to retrieving something from a pocket, to correcting multiple mistakes when typing ! 
Too stiff and painful in the hands to do any modelling, or get on with a painting which is way behind schedule, and my feet and legs hurt to much to walk. I've _got _to move to a better, more stable climate !!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 20, 2010)

The cold I had early last week and thought I was rid of seems to be making a comeback this week. Better be gone by the weekend as I plan on taking the longbow out for 4 days of Whitetail hunting starting on Saturday. Already postponed the trip once and don't want to do it again due to illness!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2010)

Get well you Guys!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 21, 2010)

Damn, hope you get well guys, being sick sucks!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes. Feel much better today. Starting to think something else my be going on. One day I am tired and worn out and have the symtoms of the flu, the next dat I feel pretty good. Maybe some new fall allergies? Hope it's over with whatever it is.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2010)

Came home from football to hear my Great Aunt passed away this morning...


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm sorry Harrison. My condolences to your family.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Just realized that I left the inner part of the magazine tube of my .22 rifle on the hood of my truck after I was finished unloading it this past weekend. Now I effectively have turned my semi-auto rifle into a single shot!
Can't make it up to look for it for another week so I am hoping it is stil there lying on the groung. Only problem is that it is on public hunting land and in a parking area where the teenagers like to go party in the evening. I don't have much confidence in finding it, and if the partiers get to it first I'm sure it will be destroyed?


----------



## Maestro (Sep 24, 2010)

This...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2010)

Condolences Harrison....


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2010)

my sympathies Harrison to you and yours

small beer compared to some of you guys's problems i know, but just found out i've painted the wrong undercart covers on my Hurricane, was hoping to have it just about finished before i go back to work later today !
painted the covers used to display the wheels up


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2010)

Back to work today after 4.5 days off and escaping to the North Woods of Minnesota. Didn't miss city traffic one bit!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2010)

Miserable weather. Torrential rain, all day long.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 29, 2010)

Forgot all about the annual work group meeting early at the museum tomorrow, so I took a nap when I got home today...and now I can't sleep...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

...and am apparently coming down wiht one hell of a cold...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

...and am apparently coming down with one hell of a cold...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2010)

Yuck!! That stinks.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

Fortunately, I can't smell anything ATM.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd literally just arranged insurance, break down cover, and booked a train ticket, to travel the 120 miles to pick-up a car tomorrow (Saturday), when the seller 'phoned me to tell me it had just been stolen and burnt out !
True or BS, I am so effing annoyed !!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2010)

That sucks T...

I got a football game tomorrow morning and I am so incredibly banged up.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2010)

Dang Terry, that really blows!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I'd literally just arranged insurance, break down cover, and booked a train ticket, to travel the 120 miles to pick-up a car tomorrow (Saturday), when the seller 'phoned me to tell me it had just been stolen and burnt out !
> True or BS, I am so effing annoyed !!!



What a sh*t, that's just pure rotten luck T, if you have paidf for it, can you stop the transaction?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2010)

That really sucks Terry....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2010)

Paid for everything _except_ the car - that was to be a cash deal on site. Managed to cancel the payments, just have to wait about three working days to get the money back.
The sad thing is, the guy who was selling it cancelled his insurance when he knew I was having it - two days before it was stolen ! Poor sod now has no spare car, and no recompense !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2010)

Well after that Terry, I'm having a good day then..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2010)

Flipping cold is making a comeback.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 5, 2010)

Wife's Mom and Sister in Law are staying with us for a few days, and they are sleeping in our room while we sleep in the baby's room. After getting my uniform last night, I forgot to get socks. Well, Looks like I have to wear combat boots with no socks today. It sucks, but all well.


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2010)

£181 i paid to the dentist


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2010)

Heck ! Was he putting some IN !!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 5, 2010)

Accidentally biting my own finger, while munching a salad leaf. Ouch!
Then again, I shouldn't be too surprised - according to my own mother, I'm the kind of person who can get her head stuck accidentally between two pieces of pencil erasers!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2010)

BB, that's funny.

Me? Arthritis. My hands look like somebody beat them with a hammer.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 6, 2010)

More like upset me and I cannot express the words that exploded when I trapped my finger in the patio sliding door cutting the nail under the cuticle and it hurt like hell. That was some 3 hours ago and it's throbbing viciously now.........


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2010)

OUCH! Strewth mate....can't trust them sliding doors...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Cold water, or ice cubes in a cloth, Vic - that oughta remove the worst pain and swelling.
Hope your finger gets well soon. *pat pat pat*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Cold water, or ice cubes in a cloth, Vic - that oughta remove the worst pain and swelling.
> Hope your finger gets well soon. *pat pat pat*



Cold water, ice cubes in a glass, with some bourbon added does a much better job!

Yikes Vic, that made my cheeks pucker.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Oct 6, 2010)

Some jerks overuse of cheap cologne, ack, my nose burns, eyes are tearing up and I think I'm delusional!


----------



## SpitfireKing (Oct 6, 2010)

SpitfireKing said:


> Some jerks overuse of cheap cologne, ack, my nose burns, eyes are tearing up and I think I'm delusional!



And another one, in the same exact spot, oh gah!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Accidentally biting my own finger, while munching a salad leaf. Ouch!



OK, just how do you bite your own finger while eating salad? I've tried to picture it in my mind but just can't figure it out. Do they have forks in Europe Or were you just craving some protein with your salad?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> OK, just how do you bite your own finger while eating salad? I've tried to picture it in my mind but just can't figure it out. Do they have forks in Europe Or were you just craving some protein with your salad?



lol okay here goes:
I was preparing a couple of sandwiches - y'know, baguettes, cheese, ham, tomato slices, cucumber slices and salad leaves all made ready and put on a plate for assembling on the baguettes, when I took half a leaf of salad and started eating it - and promptly bit my own finger. Yelp! 
A quick survey on FB showed me that I'm not alone in performing this particular "stunt", several of my female friends has done this too - so at least I'm not alone.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ah, the hand sandwich bites again


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

O yes.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2010)

Ah, now I understand! Female bites finger - lettuce leaf mistaken for long finger nail ?!!
I'm heading for the door ......... again !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Dear Terry. 

1. I don't have long finger nails - they break too easily.
2. Conclusion: I eat too fast when I'm really hungry. 
3. Yes you are.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 7, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Cold water, or ice cubes in a cloth, Vic - that oughta remove the worst pain and swelling.
> Hope your finger gets well soon. *pat pat pat*





vikingBerserker said:


> Cold water, ice cubes in a glass, with some bourbon added does a much better job!
> 
> Yikes Vic, that made my cheeks pucker.



Did both folks, thanks. Left hand held the iced Bacardi while right with injured index finger was wrapped in ice pack. As for said finger, still hot and swollen but throbbing has eased thanks to tonight's helping of the hard stuff.

Not my week though, snapped the pilots canopy on the Roc in half today. Have glued it and will let it set completely over the next couple of days then see if I can sand it clear again. But have also sent email to CMK kits hoping to get replacement.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Oct 7, 2010)

Have to run about finding more than a dozen people on campus here at NIACC in case they don't use their freaking e-mail.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2010)

I must have dreamt about getting hit by a bus or a train in my sleep last night! Woke up this morning with a sore neck, shoulders, back, and throbbing left foot!!! What the heck?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2010)

waking up early....it's friggin' Sat'dy wanted a good sleep in...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 8, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I must have dreamt about getting hit by a bus or a train in my sleep last night! Woke up this morning with a sore neck, shoulders, back, and throbbing left foot!!! What the heck?



Well- ever dreamt that you got attacked by a huge rabid dog? 
I did, and halfway sleeping, half awake, I tossed the sheets over the head of the dream dog and kicked with one leg as hard as I could - at the dream dog - only to wake up mid-air, and hitting the floor hard. Oof!
I had kicked so hard that I fell out of bed! 
The one good thing here?
At least I didn't kick the _wall _hard!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 9, 2010)

I had about the same dream over 10 years ago... Except I was being chased by a lion in an African field.

Woke up laying on my belly with both of my legs in the air to then kick the matress as hard as I could.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2010)

Friggin' being out most of the day and not getting much modelling time in..


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2010)

Test machine at one of our moulders is playing up and I can't solve the problem as it won't bleed pressure back to zero, until I solve this I can't change the pressure switches...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 11, 2010)

following a line of about 10 cars coming back from Cairns (which is roughly an hour away from where I live) the road is a highway therefore the speed limit is 100 km/h, my gf and I did not once reach 100, we didn't reach 80...we sat on 60 km/h the whole drive, we couldn't overtake either because every chance we could there was an oncoming car...some people should not be given license's


----------



## N4521U (Oct 11, 2010)

My thread for my BoB Defiant has distapeered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Been looking for a used Canoe for a couple years now. Found 3 on Craigslist for a good price, but all three were already sold. Seems I'm always a day late in finding the good deals;(


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2010)

Seems my Mum has another lesion problem to contend with...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn Wayne, that's tough. I was going to write about what annoyed me but that put it in perspective.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah heck! Hope the medics can get it sorted Wayne.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2010)

Dammit.........


----------



## SpitfireKing (Oct 13, 2010)

Waking up an realising it is not, in fact saturday yet.


----------



## Civettone (Oct 13, 2010)

Dressing up for international suit up day and seeing no one with a suit (my age).

Kris


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 13, 2010)

Hating life.....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2010)

You. Hating life. PM me Harrison.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2010)

H - WTF?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 13, 2010)

I sure hope you get things straightened out, Harrison. *hug*

My thing today:

Scheisserei.
Went to bed early last night, at 11. Got up at 4 in the morning, stomach acted up.
Spent the next two hours running back and forth between bed and toilet, until things finally settled down at around 6 o' clock this morning.
Got up at 9 to call in sick at work (I meet in at 11 every day, so calling at 9 was fine), then went to bed again and slept until 1 in the afternoon.
Got up. Bathroom, morning ciggie, tried to stay awake, but went back to bed after finishing the ciggie.
Slept until 5 in the afternoon, when stomach finally seemed to settle down a bit. 
And now I can't sleep.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 13, 2010)

Yea Harrison, what's up?

Glad your feeling better Maria.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 14, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Yea Harrison, what's up?



Probably those typical teenage problems like we all had. Don't worry, kid... It'll all settle down in time.

(Hmmm... For some reasons, I now feel very old...  )

Speaking of time, my 92-year-old grand-father's health is going downhill. For about a year now, he couldn't even recognize me, and now his kidneys seems to be giving up.

Geez, I honestly hope I die before I reach 70... I don't want all that sh*t to happen to me.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Probably those typical teenage problems like we all had. Don't worry, kid... It'll all settle down in time.
> 
> (Hmmm... For some reasons, I now feel very old...  )
> 
> ...



And here's me with the large stash I've got hoping to get to 110 just so I can build them all. Life at 70 can be just as good as life at 26 my friend.

Sorry to hear about your Granddad though, it's hard watching loved ones growing old but 92 is a damn good age. Keep posted on how he is.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Damn Wayne, that's tough. I was going to write about what annoyed me but that put it in perspective.





Airframes said:


> Ah heck! Hope the medics can get it sorted Wayne.





vikingBerserker said:


> Dammit.........



......find out whats going on, Monday....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> ......find out whats going on, Monday....



Just read your post Wayne, hope things can be sorted for your Mum, my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 14, 2010)

Some theiving little toerag has copied my video of the startup of B-25 Pacific Prowler I took at GOML 2007 and posted on this site ... 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yF5kURilI8_


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 14, 2010)

Turn him in, Gary?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 14, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Turn him in, Gary?



Feed him thro' the props more like !!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah... put it on the "internets" and the world owns it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2010)

after some fine weather the clouds rolled in ....lots of wind and rain today and I was out in it!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2010)

0600 telecon and nobody calls in.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ankle blow out again!!!! Been battling this bad ankle/Achilles/Calf for nearly three years now. Thought I had it beat but it went out on me while Turkey hunting this past weekend. Half mile from the truck and it twisted wrong. Felt pain all the way to my knee and hit the dirt. Thought I brok something, sat for several minutes making sure I could move my foot and leg. Finally hobbled the half mile to the truck (only took 45 minutes).
Got to camp and the jokers camping behind me were already drunk, no intoxicating beverages in this camp but that doesn't stop anyone. Finally went to bed at around 10 and found the zipper on my sleeping bag was busted!!!! Drunks next door were, well, drunker. 
Finally crawled into my sleeping bad only to be kept awake most of the night by a throbbing foot. 
Didn't bag a Turkey either!!!


----------



## Maestro (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Buck.

What annoyed me today ? The new version of the movie _Return of the Jedi_ that was included in my last Amazon.ca order doesn't work properly... The image and sound starts to lag when the fun starts on Endor. At first I thought the DVD player was over-heating, so I stopped it and tried it again today... Same damn thing. Guess I'll have to rely on the 1983 version... 

On the brighter side, the other 5 movies work perfectly.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2010)

Cripes Buck, that really stinks!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 21, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Cripes Buck, that really stinks!



Yep, been dealing with a bad ankle/achilles/calf on that leg for the past 20+ years. Just takes longer for it to heal as I get older. Feeling better now, been stretching it every few hours and putting in a light walk at lunch and after work. Activity seems to help more than anything, just have to avoid any sideways flex to the ankle as the calf muscle seems to give out. Next week I'll start my strenthening excercises again. Have to be at 100% in two weeks so I can hit the deer hunting woods.

I guess there are worse things I could have to deal with than this.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

True enough Buck!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 26, 2010)

Woke up with a cold this morning and then had to work on top of a bridge in 40 mph winds.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2010)

Holy crap Glenn!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Woke up with a cold this morning and then had to work on top of a bridge in 40 mph winds.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Rush hour traffic, need I say more.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Not being able to drink alchohol at work!!! What a day, can't wait for it to be over!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 27, 2010)

The cold has turned into the Flu and is really kicking my a$$


----------



## MacArther (Oct 28, 2010)

An Educational Psychology paper due on Monday, that was assigned today!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2010)

My Mum is back in hospital....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 29, 2010)

Wayne my deepest condolences, send her my best wishes !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2010)

Internet is out. Some big problem at BT has knocked out half the country doing this on my phone.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

My Nightfighter subject did not arrive today.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just found out that one of my Uncles passed away. That's the fourth of my Dad's siblings to pass in just over a year.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

Dang, sorry to hear that Buck.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 30, 2010)

Aw damn Bucksnort, I'm really sorry to hear that! You and your family has got my deepest sympathy and condolences!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 1, 2010)

Damn virus is still hanging about and drugs aren't shifting it, it's been over two weeks now and two visits to the doc.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2010)

Accidently dropped a bowl of stew on top of the Miss' Birthday cake. On the bright side I am spending quality time with my dogs, esp since I am now sleeping with them outside.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2010)

Condolences Buck....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 2, 2010)

Doctor Appointments!!!! Sit and wait in waiting room. Called into patient room, sit and wait. Nurse asks if want flu shot, shure, sit and wait. Finally see Doctor, does exam, asks again if want flu shot, sure, sit and wait. Now need to go to lab for blood draw. Sit and wait in different waiting room with a thousand othe sick people. Called to have blood taken, sit and wait some more. Finally, 2 hours later I can go back to work!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ive ****ing had it with my neighbors and their dogs barking at all hours. Game effing on!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 3, 2010)

Ohhh what are you gonna do


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2010)

Animal control first. Njaco will hate me, but I'm at wits end. But these azzholes are completely inconsiderate to their neighbors. When they left their German Shephard in a 4x6 cage all day outside while at work I contacted them and explained that was not acceptable. Remember this is the rainy pacific NW and the cage had no roof. So things became quiet for a while. Now they have 4 or so dogs that go apeshit at all hours of the day. I'm through.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 4, 2010)

Nem-ID. (Translation: Easy-ID)
Here in Denmark, a lot of us danes recently received a personal code and a code card, to use with all the online public services here in the country, like banking, pension, social services, physician and all.
Now:
How smart is it to gather it all under one solution, security-wise, _and _supplying people with a code and a cardboard code card that you'll have to carry in your purse or wallet, where you have to use a new code for every time that you log on - _and _sending out code cards that'll have to be replaced as the old codes get used up?

It would be a _lot _smarter if the darned thing actually _worked_, but they're constantly running into problems with the system going down, people being unable to log on, even though they do all the right things as described, and people complaining/needing support and all.
I think it's stucking fupid, and I'm seriously thinking about giving up on my internet bank thing, using the IRL bank for paying my bills and keeping track of my money instead.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2010)

Dunno if it's my end or the forum, but everything is running oh so slow to load....and that damn Internal erro problem is popping up every 10 minutes.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2010)

Same here, Wayne, same here. And as far as I've read, the guys are working on it. Thank God. 

Why is there drying time on both paint and glue??? *growls*


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2010)

Same here, Wayne, same here. And as far as I've read, the guys are working on it. Thank God. 

Why is there drying time on both paint and glue??? *growls*


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 6, 2010)

Same here, Wayne, same here. And as far as I've read, the guys are working on it. Thank God. 

Why is there drying time on both paint and glue??? *growls*


----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2010)

I finally got to see a bird documentary on the BBC.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Having to come back from vacation. Certainly did not miss the rat-race and rush hour traffic.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 12, 2010)

I went to bed at 9 30 because of my football game tomorrow....felt like I was asleep forever and its only 11


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not much of a cat fan, never pretended otherwise. But it still sucks major goatballs that I have to take my wife's elderly (14 yrs) cat (this was her Mom's cat...the last link she really has to her Mom, whom we lost to cancer about five years ago) tomorrow morning to be put to sleep. The cat's liver is pretty much shutting down, she can't keep down food, and pretty much just lays there in a painful daze all day now. The vets can keep her going on IV and syringe-feeding, but there's a certain point where there's no longer any real realistic hope, and its just pure selfishness to keep her going. Putting her to sleep, at this point, is the most humane thing we can do for her. 

So. Tomorrow's gonna suck. But no animal, no matter how annoying, deserves to live like this.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 17, 2010)

...and no animal owner deserves to spend $thousands keeping said animal alive. Sorry RA. It's life man.

Me? Forum members getting off topic and ranting with hate America speech. I'm sick of it.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear it, RA, pets are part of the family, and a 14 year old cat is really old.

I'm with you Matt. What's annoying you, and the personal attacks that some folks launch into when they don't have an argument left.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. And I agree, Matt, I totally hate the direction America has gone in these last couple of years....


(the voices in my head made me do that. )


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that RA, (and A-Fricken-Men Matt!)

Me, I agreed to let Event A happen at work ONLY if they give me Event B.

What happens? They let Event A occurs and they'll THINK about letting Event B happen.

As I say, "Nothing is impossible, especially for those that have to do it."


----------



## MacArther (Nov 18, 2010)

Fanfiction.net and subsequently Fictionpress.com (the site I post stuff to) have been down, with no explained reason before hand. I just hope its not a site hack....


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 18, 2010)

Random affliction of health problems upon upstanding folks. I'm at a loss...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2010)

Doctor telling me there is no more that can be done to help my Mum's condition....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2010)

[email protected] Wayne! Real sorry to hear that. My prayers are with you and your family - much!

RA, 14 years is a good long life for a cat and I know how much - regardless of what we may think about our feelings towards them - an animal is a part of the family. I hope it goes well and easy.

on a personal note, my pre-wife's dad is also had the same news like Wayne's - nothing anyone can do except make him comfortable. He's 84 and declining. I'm expecting some very rough times the next few weeks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Feel for you all, my friends, friends who has become close to me as a family, when one of yours is ill, that means that also one in my family is ill...
My heart, thoughts, wishes goes out to you all!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2010)

This sounds like a pretty awful weekend for a lot of people. My thoughts are with all you guys.

I just spent 1/2 the day in the emergency room. 6mm kidney stone. Morphine is a wondrous thing when you're in that kind of pain. I have to see a urologist tomorrow and probably get it removed. Done that before and am NOT looking forward to it AT ALL.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate!  Hope that it goes easier this time and get well soon!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2010)

Dam fellas, I'm really sorry to hear that.

Glenn, I've having a drink for you!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Glenn, I've having a drink for you!



Please do David, I sure can't with all the meds they have me on.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2010)

T, don't they zap it with ultrasound? Dearest God tell me they don't make you pass a .24 cal round ball bullet. Please.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll find out tomorrow at the doctor Matt. I think it might be too far down or something to zap it. I had one a few years ago and they had to go up the hard way and get it. I have a feeling this one will be the same way. Not a real pleasant thing to wake up from but at least it's over quick, rather than days and days or pain killers trying to pass it. I'm on Vicodan right now and don't hardly feel it, but it makes me kind of woozy so I can't drive or work.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2010)

Hells Teeth! I hope they can do it without too much trouble (for you) mate! Good luck at the Doc's.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 22, 2010)

Glenn I really feel for you mate, had gallstone problems last year with a host of big bu**ers giving me jip for a couple of months until I had the removed. And yes your right it was a bugger of a week, had to bury the father of my daughters partner on Friday, he had MS for 38 years of which 26 were in a chair with only mouth and one finger movement. Came home from the wake and a phone call tells us a former work friend succumbed to cancer, funeral being Thursday and with poor Wayne's Mum, not a good week.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 22, 2010)

My "new" furnace we paid 17 grand for is broken. We bought a new central heat and air unit one year and seven days ago and it is not working. We also bought the extended 5 year warranty with it and when we called today to get it fixed they give us "We don't do service calls on Sunday." line. I am so thankful that we don't live in in the Mountains right now becuse I would have had to pay to get it serviced instead of waiting for tomorrow. 


Wheels


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sleet and snow and frozen rain all weekend in Minnesota. Some woman decided I needed an extra "push" on the way to work this morning. Slid right into the back of my truck. Luckily no damage (bumper already had a dent in the spot she said she hit). But was still an eye opener. Have a sore back and neck this morning, but had that when I woke up.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> My "new" furnace we paid 17 grand for is broken. We bought a new central heat and air unit one year and seven days ago and it is not working. We also bought the extended 5 year warranty with it and when we called today to get it fixed they give us "We don't do service calls on Sunday." line. I am so thankful that we don't live in in the Mountains right now becuse I would have had to pay to get it serviced instead of waiting for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Wheels


Is it Hi efficiency if so keep a warranty on it for as long as you can. Mine has gone through 3 ignitors $50+ each and a blower motor $650 for a lousy fractional HP thing
What I did do however is buy a spare ignitor and its an easy job to change


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2010)

What kind of furnace?


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> What kind of furnace?


carrier
I much rather have my old inefficient one , and it seems to sense when its cold to stop performing. Find a heating friend and they should be able to get igniters at about 25% of list , there is a really high mark up on them


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah what is it with igniters, my last furnace blew through them.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 22, 2010)

Crap mine is a carrier too. 

What annoyed me today, they didn't show up to fix it. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2010)

Didn't make it to the hospital in time before my mum passed away today.....


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2010)

got a new Blackberry smartphone and its doing my head in already !!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 27, 2010)

Went to the hospital this morning at 9:00am for a simple 15 minute procedure. Didn't get released until 5:30 pm. FOR NO GOOD REASON!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2010)

Bl**dy ice and Siberian wind! Went out to get the ice off my car and start her up, as it had been standing for two days frozen solid. Started fine, then came the scream of seized pulleys, followed by smoke from under the hood! Switched off, checked everything - no damage. Waited a while, tried again and she ran fine. So I then took it out for a quick drive around the block, less than half a mile, just to see if everything worked. 
The temp gauge certainly did !!
Got back with water over the windscreen and through the grille. Think the water pump has given way, although it might just be a frozen by-pass to the expansion tank.
B*gg*er! Can't afford to fix it until after Christmas, so that's me stuck!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2010)

That does blow!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2010)

Sure does! A water pump isn't too expensive, but as I can't do my own spanner monkey work these days, due to the arthritis, it means getting it into a garage for someone to do the work, at an average of around £55 per hour, so around £150 or more just in labour!
Plus, my nearest place is around three hundred yard/metres away, as the crow flies, but just short of a mile by road!! That could lead to a seized engine!
B*ll*cks and double b*ll*cks!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a big sh1t T and having seen some of the photograph of your weather, can't say I envy you.

As for me, never thought I'd say this but pis*ing with bl**dy rain again


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 29, 2010)

Being in a foul mood for a couple days now for no particular reason. Have the urge to just pack up and get out in the middle of nowhere with no one around to bother me for several days.


----------



## Loiner (Dec 1, 2010)

*The snow!!! *


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 1, 2010)

Damn terry, that sucks!
I sure wish I was living not far from you, then I cound do the work and you could tell me how to! I love messing with mech stuff. 

My bad things today?
Woke up with a headache that has been lasting all day.
And it's still cold. And now it's snowing. %¤#%#¤%#!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2010)

The things that annoyed was the things annoying yous.... Any closer and I'd help guys! 

As for me.....not _enough_ snow and not cold enough either! Hmmmmm..... Why is all the people dressed up warm and look weird at me as I walk humming and whistling with a big smile in my face.... This is great, not feeling so homesick now...  Hope that you all stay safe and warm!


----------



## rochie (Dec 1, 2010)

two bloody laptops at home and both the charging cables have broken so have to use the pc in my freezing garage !!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2010)

Lost power at work this morning for about 45 minutes, just as the hope of being sent home early with pay was entering our minds the power came back up;(


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2010)

Really beginning to tire of clearing the drive of snow. 20 inches in the garden and was 6 inches on the drive this morning but didn't clear so as to get to the ski centre quicker. Was snowy roads the whole way and the main road still hasn't been cleared, still easy enough to drive on though. When we got back from the slopes the snow was still on the drive so that meant 3 hours of clearing it and then chipping away the ice underneath. Looked out the window just now and it looks like there is 2-3 inches already on the drive have only cleared it 4 hours ago...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lakes aren't freezing over properly thus far and I want to get out and do some ice fishing!!! Rain and warmer weather earlier in the week didn't help, and the snow on top of the just forming ice doesn't help matters.
Normally I can't stand the cold up here, but there is nothing I can do about it so it may as well get cold enough to freeze the lakes up nice so I can walk on them ( and drive the truck later) and do some fishing!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 3, 2010)

The guy upstairs decided to start sanding his floor with one of those big floor sanding machines at 7.30 am this morning, and I usually don't get up before 9 o'clock. I hate him.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 3, 2010)

You poor thing, some people have simply no consideration.




......As for me, was up half the night with severe thunder and lightning, so much noise couldn’t sleep and we also got 62mm of rain in just a few hours, needles to say the ground is now so wet, the water just floods........


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2010)

That sounds painful Vic ....er... or did you mean thunder and lightning in the sky!?!
Maria, visit your floor-sanding neighbour, and present him with a bottle of $**k Off pills!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2010)

My neighbor thinks its the tits to let his effing dogs out at 0400 when he gets up and they sound like someone has released the hounds of hell. Does this narcissistic solopsist bastard actually have a conscious?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2010)

Now stuff like that REALLY p*sses me off!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2010)

Me too! This last week, someone nearby, not sure where yet, must have got a puppy. The thing has been howling most of every night. Then, after it stops, and I've just got off to sleep - normally around 05.30 hrs, it starts again!
What really annoys me is, the 'owners' seem oblivious, as it's obvious they aren't taking any notice!!
Wish I still had my M16 - not for the dog though .....


----------



## Maestro (Dec 4, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> My neighbor thinks its the tits to let his effing dogs out at 0400 when he gets up and they sound like someone has released the hounds of hell. Does this narcissistic solopsist bastard actually have a conscious?



Next time, use a grenade...

"Here, puppy... Get the ball !"

*Throw the grenade as far as you can.*

"Woof !" Woof !" - BOOM !

Game over.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 6, 2010)

Eh, I'm more annoyed at myself in this matter. I went to New York City yesterday on a school trip. I was in with a group of friends, two of them girls that I had a crush on. One of them, though, already has a boyfriend-long before I knew her. The other girl is not really looking for a boyfriend. I'm fine with that, there really good friends of mine, and I like spending time with them. 
However, while with them in NYC, I kind of felt myself attracted to them. I mean, there were several instances when I thought about kissing them, but that would have been bad. To top it all off, on the way back to college, another friend of mine from our group sat next to the girl with the boyfriend on the way back. I was jealous because I wanted to sit next to her, but I did not ask her fast enough-I have a track record in having a bad sense of timing. I kind of hate myself right now, feel like I'm turning into an @sshole. My dad knows about this, and he told me I need to let go of this. He's right, and that's the solution, but I just can't. I dunno, I just wish that I was stronger than this.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> My neighbor thinks its the tits to let his effing dogs out at 0400 when he gets up and they sound like someone has released the hounds of hell. Does this narcissistic solopsist bastard actually have a conscious?


I feel your pain, Matt...

Seems like everybody in my neighborhood must have a freakin' dog...Big dogs, little yapping dogs, a couple of hunting dogs, a chihuaha that doesn't bark, but rather makes a weird sound that resembles a guy that's having his marblebag clamped by a pair of vise-grips...and my next door neighbor is breeding pitbulls that bark at anything and everything and at all hours of the day night (she has 7).

Finally got tired of my next door neighbor and her pitbulls and bought me one of those horn-in-a-can setups. When her dogs went off about 3 a.m., I went down and let that horn off...even scared the hell outta me, but she got the message.

Been real quiet lately....


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 6, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> ........Finally got tired of my next door neighbor and her pitbulls and bought me one of those horn-in-a-can setups. When her dogs went off about 3 a.m., I went down and let that horn off...even scared the hell outta me, but she got the message.
> 
> Been real quiet lately....



I'll have to remember that one the next time my neighbor is having a party blasting his stereo at full volume with the windows open at 3am. There's only about 3 feet between his house and mine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmmm.....maybe I should open up for 'business'.....a good long range sniper rifle! Or a tank! 


Feel your pain fellas, feel your pain!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 6, 2010)

Christmas day coming up. We usually pick up an old timer, he's over 90 for the day. He and his wife were like aunt and uncle to my wife and brother growing up. He served in Egypt during the Great War. Worked on the aircraft over there and was the topic of our conversations. Mother in law talked with his family, he's been in a home for several years now. He isn't aware of anything around him any more. We always threatened to walk the parade in Sydney with him, never did, now it's too late. Won't even be able to treat him to a good Christmas day this year. We will have a toast for Uncle Frank. Good old Aussie bloke.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 6, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> You poor thing, some people have simply no consideration.
> ]



The problem is that we've got a rule in these apartments, that noisy work (drilling, sanding, sawing, hammering and so on) is allowed from 0730 am until 0730 in the evening, so there isn't much to do about it. 



Airframes said:


> Maria, visit your floor-sanding neighbour, and present him with a bottle of $**k Off pills!



It'll be "pills" a la this, then!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2010)

Use the Tracer - shoot him _and_ burn him at the same time - job done!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> I feel your pain, Matt...
> 
> Seems like everybody in my neighborhood must have a freakin' dog...Big dogs, little yapping dogs, a couple of hunting dogs, a chihuaha that doesn't bark, but rather makes a weird sound that resembles a guy that's having his marblebag clamped by a pair of vise-grips...and my next door neighbor is breeding pitbulls that bark at anything and everything and at all hours of the day night (she has 7).
> 
> ...



I'll bet!!!! That KICKS A$$!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 7, 2010)

Grau Geist

what you should have done was to go round, catch the dog and put in your back yard and leave it there to bark it's head off
.
.
.
.
.
. then your neighbour could appreciate what you have been going through


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 7, 2010)

FlexiBull said:


> Grau Geist
> 
> what you should have done was to go round, catch the dog and put in your back yard and leave it there to bark it's head off
> .
> ...



Or you could record the barking dog and burn it in a continuous loop on a audio CD then blast it out your window one Sunday morning, hopefully when they have hangovers. Make sure you get up bright and early and leave town for several hours.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2010)

lol...while that's a good idea on paper, here's where it starts to fall apart:
1. There's 7 of them
2. They are Pitbulls
3. I hate bleeding and strongly dislike the pain that usually accompanies the bleeding
4. She sleeps through thier constant barking (and the yapping of the puppies)

So the best course of action was to unleash the "can-O-horn" and not only does it get results, but you'd be completely amazed at just how freakin' loud that thing is at 3 a.m.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 7, 2010)

OK, then just call them from a pay phone down the street bright and early and then play the dog barking CD into the phone when they answer. Granted you will have to get up early yourself, but sounds like you are awake already anyway. Maybe they will get the picture?


----------



## Maestro (Dec 7, 2010)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Eh, I'm more annoyed at myself in this matter. I went to New York City yesterday on a school trip. I was in with a group of friends, two of them girls that I had a crush on. One of them, though, already has a boyfriend-long before I knew her. The other girl is not really looking for a boyfriend. I'm fine with that, there really good friends of mine, and I like spending time with them.
> However, while with them in NYC, I kind of felt myself attracted to them. I mean, there were several instances when I thought about kissing them, but that would have been bad. To top it all off, on the way back to college, another friend of mine from our group sat next to the girl with the boyfriend on the way back. I was jealous because I wanted to sit next to her, but I did not ask her fast enough-I have a track record in having a bad sense of timing. I kind of hate myself right now, feel like I'm turning into an @sshole. My dad knows about this, and he told me I need to let go of this. He's right, and that's the solution, but I just can't. I dunno, I just wish that I was stronger than this.



Hmmm... As no one replied to this, I feel I must sit down, put on my "week-end psychologist" glasses and give you a piece of advice...

I always felt a girl with a boyfriend was a "no-go" situation. Don't even try to "go farther" with her. First, she might get pissed. And second, it saves a lot of trouble that you could get if ever the said boyfriend ever heard about it. You surely don't want to end this in a dark parking lot at 3:00AM, right ?

For the girl that is still single, if you do have a crush on her, then go for it. Just make sure the "sitting-next-to-her" experience doesn't happen again. If you wanna sit next to/kiss a girl you like, then do it. Don't ask for permission. It'll send a sub-conscient message that you lack of self-confidence. If you wanna kiss her, do it. If she doesn't want to, she won't miss the opportunity to tell it to you. After all, the worst you could get in this story is a slap across the face, right ?

But it is only my opinion...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2010)

No water!  Well, just the one tap that works, coldwater one!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 8, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> lol...while that's a good idea on paper, here's where it starts to fall apart:
> 1. There's 7 of them
> 2. They are Pitbulls
> 3. I hate bleeding and strongly dislike the pain that usually accompanies the bleeding
> ...


Broken ball point strings or ground glass in hamburger


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 8, 2010)

Driving behind a woman today from Nørrebro/Frederiksberg to Valby, I was in a hurry because I needed to go see a guy at Valby Police Station who had some stuff for the museum, and he was about to go home for today...we were all driving on a narrow two-lane road w. cars parked in the road sides...she were driving with only about 40 km/h in a teeny tiny "practical city car", and mama here was right behind her in the Ford Focus Station car....*yahawwwwwwwwn*...and the cars in front of her drove with the max city speed limit of 50 km/h...frustrating...I ended up catching myself muttering in frustration: "Get MOVING, b*tch! Damn, SOME female drivers!!!"   
She wasn't even using her cell phone/fixing her makeup/twiddling with the dials on the radio/driking coffee/doing _anything _ that could distract her...ah well, maybe with the exception of _driving_!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Driving behind a woman today from Nørrebro/Frederiksberg to Valby, I was in a hurry because I needed to go see a guy at Valby Police Station who had some stuff for the museum, and he was about to go home for today...we were all driving on a narrow two-lane road w. cars parked in the road sides...she were driving with only about 40 km/h in a teeny tiny "practical city car", and mama here was right behind her in the Ford Focus Station car....*yahawwwwwwwwn*...and the cars in front of her drove with the max city speed limit of 50 km/h...frustrating...I ended up catching myself muttering in frustration: "Get MOVING, b*tch! Damn, SOME female drivers!!!"
> She wasn't even using her cell phone/fixing her makeup/twiddling with the dials on the radio/driking coffee/doing _anything _ that could distract her...ah well, maybe with the exception of _driving_!



This is the story of my life. That plus I think my truck has a emitter on it that makes all traffic lights turn to red as I approach them!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 8, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> This is the story of my life. That plus I think my truck has a emitter on it that makes all traffic lights turn to red as I approach them!!!



The Focus seems to have an emitter that turns most traffic light green here...love it. 
On the downside it seems to attract all kinds of "eejit" drivers to the space in front of the car... 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbPovgCP5BU_

*sings a slightly re-edited version* 
♪ ♫ ♩ ♬ I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights,
No matter where they've been.

I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights,
But only when they're green.

She likes traffic lights.
She likes traffic lights.
She likes traffic lights,
No matter where they've been.

She likes traffic lights.
She likes traffic lights.
She likes traffic lights,
But only when they're green.

I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights.
That is what I said.

I Like traffic lights
I Like traffic lights
I Like traffic lights,
But not when they are red.

She likes traffic lights.
She likes traffic lights.
That is what she said.

She likes traffic lights.
She likes traffic lights.
She likes traffic lights.
She likes traffic lights.
She likes traffic lights,
But not when they are red.

I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights,
Although my name's not Bamber.

I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights.
I Like traffic lights.
I-- Oh, God! ♪ ♫ ♩ ♬


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2010)

lmao Maria...you seem to be having too much fun with that Ford of yours! 

Like the snoopy avatar, too...maybe I'll have to post my Bugs avatar that I was using @ FB...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Eh, I'm more annoyed at myself in this matter. I went to New York City yesterday on a school trip. I was in with a group of friends, two of them girls that I had a crush on. One of them, though, already has a boyfriend-long before I knew her. The other girl is not really looking for a boyfriend. I'm fine with that, there really good friends of mine, and I like spending time with them.
> However, while with them in NYC, I kind of felt myself attracted to them. I mean, there were several instances when I thought about kissing them, but that would have been bad. To top it all off, on the way back to college, another friend of mine from our group sat next to the girl with the boyfriend on the way back. I was jealous because I wanted to sit next to her, but I did not ask her fast enough-I have a track record in having a bad sense of timing. I kind of hate myself right now, feel like I'm turning into an @sshole. My dad knows about this, and he told me I need to let go of this. He's right, and that's the solution, but I just can't. I dunno, I just wish that I was stronger than this.



I know that feeling it burns right to the gonads. Be more assertive as others have said. You'd be shocked how many woman act when we conduct ourselves like arrogant Aholes. It's that bad boy thing they so desire to correct like the mommy syndrome they are afflicted with. If you get shot down, at least you have closure. This may sound simplistic, but when you are older these scenarios become much easier to ameliorate.

Bottomline... be direct and in her face with confidence. Not demanding of her, but confident of what you are asking her.

Now I have to go rub my wife's feet. Later.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Had just gotten Bing Crosby's Christmas song "Mele Kalikimaka" out of my head after a week and what did I hear during my luch hour? Mele Kalikimaka!!!! As Charlie Brown always says "Aaaaaarrrrrggggg"!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 9, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> lmao Maria...you seem to be having too much fun with that Ford of yours!
> 
> Like the snoopy avatar, too...maybe I'll have to post my Bugs avatar that I was using @ FB...



The crazy thing is that I'm discovering that I can have fun with a...*sobs* *gasp* CAR!!! 

Go with the Bugs avatar, it's cool! Please??? *fluttering eyelashes and big brown wet sentimental, begging puppy dog eyes* *giggle*



Bucksnort101 said:


> Had just gotten Bing Crosby's Christmas song "Mele Kalikimaka" out of my head after a week and what did I hear during my luch hour? Mele Kalikimaka!!!! As Charlie Brown always says "Aaaaaarrrrrggggg"!!!!



Damn, I follow you on that one, Bucksnort!
During the summer, danish singer Sys Bjerre has had a VERY annoying hit here in Denmark, called "Alle Mine Veninder" (All my girlfriends/female friends).
Last night while I was online, I had the tv running in the background, and WHAT suddenly sounded through my tiny living room???
An ad for Sys Bjerre's new album, together with a short video clip of "Alle Mine Veninder"!!!
AAAAAAAAARGH alright!!! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiHPo3_MwPQ_

If you might think that it sounds just a wee bit like the "Slumdog Millionaire" song, "Ring Ring Ringa", you just might be right...anyway, both songs are _incredibly _ annoying!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zPi6w1TWBg_


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> ...Go with the Bugs avatar, it's cool! Please??? *fluttering eyelashes and big brown wet sentimental, begging puppy dog eyes* *giggle*


How can I not after that?


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 9, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> How can I not after that?



Awwwwww thanks! And cool! Love that avatar! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2010)

Haven't bought an Anniversary card for my lovely wife for tomorrow, gonna have to do some fast talking in the morning....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Forgot to take my Meds this morning and I now feel like crap this afternoon. Going to have to stick a post it note to my forehead to remind me to medicate in this morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2010)

Snows melting


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2010)

Snow melted, temperature got above freezing - great, meant I could sort out the cooling problem on my car. Down side - after standing outside, on an incline, in the damp for around an hour, I now can hardly move and can't get comfortable due to pain! Bl**dy stupid RA.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2010)

While I would like to whine about my shitty health, I'll just say that I'm pissed I didn't put my safe's silica dehumidifier in the oven for a refresh. There. That's it.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 12, 2010)

Supposed big storm coming over night and I'm gonna have to drive a few hundred K in it


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rush hour traffic after a major weekend snowstorm. How many people do you have to watch run red lights with thier cell phone pasted to thier ears before you can start throwing ice chunks and snowballs at them!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 14, 2010)

Going through my second divorce, but the whole moving out and missing the boys part is killing me....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2010)

friggin stunned Dan....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 15, 2010)

I feel for you Dan


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2010)

Hells Teeth Dan! Didn't know about this. I know exactly what it's like mate, so I'm thinking of you.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.... Always some sorta drama with me...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 15, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks guys.... Always some sorta drama with me...


certainly doesn't help Xmas , good luck with the ordeal


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2010)

What the hell, Dan...sorry to hear that. There's never a good time for that, especially the holidays...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 15, 2010)

Damn Dan, that su*s!
My thoughts and prayers are with you. *hug*


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2010)

Appreciate it guys....


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2010)

sorry to hear your sad news Dan


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Karl, I am too... Spent 4 years trying to make it work.... I did not succeed...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Dan. Good luck.

What annoyes me: having the flu


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 16, 2010)

That's tough Dan. One is bad enough. Wish you the best of luck man.


----------



## javlin (Dec 16, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about that Dan that just frigg'in sucks.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah christ Dan. I'm sorry! Especially at a time like this. Hold on there man. Hold on.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Dan....

I have to go to South Carolina the day after Christmas...

I wouldn't mind but were driving.....13 hours.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2010)

Australia v England, 3rd Test: Ryan Harris takes six to level Ashes series | Australia v England, 3rd Test, Perth, 4th day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Australia v England, 3rd Test: Ryan Harris takes six to level Ashes series | Australia v England, 3rd Test, Perth, 4th day Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo



yep same here mate looks like the Aussies finally showed up


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, was always going to happen at some point and it was odds on it would be Perth. Hopefully normal service will be resumed at the MCG.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 20, 2010)

By normal service at the MCG....................Aussies win again.....................as it used to be......


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 20, 2010)

Spilt some Zap Kicker into my glue pot, it's now rock sollid................


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2010)

nightmare at work yesterday, due to some rank bad organisation on the event coordinater, left me right in the s**t and caused me more than a few grey hairs, have told the boss i want to see him in his office on tuesday morning to discuss a few things


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2010)

Bl**dy car doors and bonnet (hood) frozen solid! Can't get into it to open the hood to check the remedial work carried out before my knee froze solid last week, or run the engine to check for leaks or temperature rising etc.
Looks like I'm stuck at home, going nowhere, until the temperature gets above freezing again - I think about March next year!
B*ll*cks!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2010)

Sooooo Terry, how's that Global Warming working out for ya' guys over there?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> By normal service at the MCG....................Aussies win again.....................as it used to be......



Nah, as in Adelaide this year normal service. The urn will be remaining in London...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2010)

Wasn't gonna let anything annoy me today....on my last day at work before christmas.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2010)

Global warming? How come even the Polar bears are feeling bl**dy cold then??
Global warming my Rs !!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2010)

Global warming is a joke...the truth is more colder.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 21, 2010)

Annoy and annoy...more like bummed out.

Talked with my parents last sunday, they're planning to sell their house and move into an apartment for elders this upcoming spring.
They cannot take care of the house and the garden anymore no matter how much I try to help, and so they have decided to do something about it. 

My father built the house in the beginning of the 60's, they've lived there ever since, and I _knew _that the day would come when they got too old for the place, I _know _it's for the better, and I'll help them all that I can whenever they need my help, but it sure as hell is going to take some mental digesting and rearranging here.

That - and realising that it'll be the last christmas that we'll spend together at the old house. 

A more positive way of thinking about it, is that at least they've made the decision themselves; but I know it's going to hurt - both on me, and _much _ more importantly, on them.

Damn, it isn't easy when things are changing, and now it's me that'll have to help and look after my parents, but at least I know I'm not alone in having to deal with that.
I just hope and pray that I can be strong and helpful for my parents and be there, because I know they're going to need me.

And I sure as hell hope and pray that they'll end up being happy about their new home, once they get it and move in.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2010)

I hope all goes well Maria, and I'm sure you'll help make the last Christmas in the 'old' place happy and memorable.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Going through my second divorce, but the whole moving out and missing the boys part is killing me....



****, sorry to hear that Dan.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> That - and realising that it'll be the last christmas that we'll spend together at the old house.



BB, don't worry about your parents and their next home. But do yourself a favor and never, ever, ever go back to your old house after they have left. Take it from me, you will regret it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmmmm,

I just wanted an easy week in school...slammed with 3 tests on the last full day of school before xmas (Thursday is a 1/2 day, get out at noon.)

And driving 12 hours to SC or more like 13.....I'm excited for the the trip just not the driving.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2010)

13hrs... Ugh.  not even an iPod can cure that.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah but I have something to look forward to when I get back I'm going to the Jets game the next day.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2010)

first holiday without my brother and my father-in-law.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 23, 2010)

cat scan, mri, bone scan x ray day surgery and to top it off a cathether


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2010)

An annoying headache the past 2 days...I rarity for me...wonder whether the flying played a part?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2010)

Nah, that just makes your arms ache ........


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Nah, that just makes your arms ache ........



your on form today Dogsbody, been at the eggnog early ????


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2010)

It's marvellous what a couple of 'Baileys' can do. Good job I haven't got any 'T Stoff' !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2010)

been feeling very ordinary the past few days...no tired arms though Terry..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2010)

No bl**dy heating, again! The boiler seems to work fine, but there's no effing gas pressure in the system....frozen somewhere.
The fricking winter is doing my sphericals in...
Think that I'll build me a house after Swedish standards!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2010)

No doubt the gas company will blame it on the wrong kind of snow - or is that reserved for the rail system ?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 27, 2010)

What hasn't annoyed me today would make for a much shorter list. Thankfully this day is nearly over.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2010)

My list of annoying things is zero today!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 28, 2010)

Wayne: Now THAT is annoying!!! 

Left knee and left thumb is acting up something bad today. 
Hm, maybe it's about time that I start using long woollen undies in the winter! 
Yeah I know: Go _away _images!


----------



## rochie (Dec 28, 2010)

work, didn't get out of the carpark and into the hotel before the s**t started to fly !


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2010)

Would that be horse or dog sh*t?

Sorry to hear that btw old fruit!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2010)

too friggin' hot to do anything...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm annoyed that while I sit in 16 inches of snow, Wayne complains its too hot!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2010)

What's this 'hot' thing? I haven't seen 'hot' for a long time in this country, in fact, last time I saw 'hot' was when visiting Roman, in the Czech Republic, last year!
I reckon that 'hot' has been another victim of the current Government's cut-backs!
("No, the people enjoy hot, so we must get rid of it.")


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2010)

...and as this forums PC Police I recommend that you use the words 'pleasantly warm' or 'un-cold' instead, consider this a warning! 

Hopefully I'll get this boiler thing fixed soon...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2010)

Going to the local mall and big supermarket Føtex today...damn, it was _almost_ worse than going to Ikea, which is my ultimate no. 1 hate-shop - no. 2 is shopping for clothes, and no. 3 is shopping for shoes! Argh!!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2010)

A woman who hates shopping for _clothes and shoes _!?!
Wow! There is some sense in this world after all !!


----------



## imalko (Dec 30, 2010)

To damn cold and slippery outside. I don't mind snow, but for last couple of days everything is covered with ice over here. It takes ages just to go out to store and bring back groceries when the weather is like this. Damn ice!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2010)

Airframes said:


> A woman who hates shopping for _clothes and shoes _!?!



Isn't that one of the first signs of the apocalypse?


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 30, 2010)

Airframes said:


> A woman who hates shopping for _clothes and shoes _!?!
> Wow! There is some sense in this world after all !!



...unless it's motorcycle gear, otherwise I've got zero patience and/or tolerance for clothes- and shoe shopping...so you just go shopping, Terry - I'll be at the pub, reading today's newspaper. *points*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 31, 2010)

Having to work today when 90% of the rest of the country have the day off.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2010)

Only two kinds of shopping places I can tolerate Maria - the model shop and the pub!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 1, 2011)

Received my paycheck for the last two weeks... They made a mistake of 8 hours.

I've been working 16 hours on every Sundays for the past 3 years, you would think they should know it by now. But no, they managed to credit me with only 8 hours on Sunday for the second time in less than 4 months.

And like it's January 1st, there will be no one at the office until Monday... God damn it !


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2011)

Computer broken


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> ...unless it's motorcycle gear, otherwise I've got zero patience and/or tolerance for clothes- and shoe shopping...so you just go shopping, Terry - I'll be at the pub, reading today's newspaper. *points*



OMG, the perfect woman does exist! I thought it was only legend like the Unicorn and a help desk not based in India! 

---------------------------------

We have a tradition of cutting a coconut open on New Years Day, the darn thing was bad.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 2, 2011)

Got into a car wreck...

The 911 received a call from a drunk snowmobiler in hypothermia lost somewhere on my work territory. Ended up going with the firefighters, the paramedics and the cops to the said area (just in case). The street was frozen but the firetruck successfully parked along the road, the ambulance also sucessfully parked right behind the firetruck... then I arrive, push the brakes and... BAM ! Right in the ambulance's bum.

Now the good thing : my work car (Chevrolet Silverado) didn't had a scratch ! 

But the ambulance is gonna need a new rear bumper... 

Note to self : write a thanks letter to Chevrolet.

Note to self 2 : next time I buy a pick-up truck, buy a Chevrolet.

Note to self 3 : don't f*ck with the Canadian winter...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 3, 2011)

Maestro: Good nothing happened to either you or the car. 

My annoying thing today?
I've gotten a slight rash on the back of my hands today. Must be the soap at the museum, there's perfume in it.
And the soap I use here at home, is a no-perfume, no-artificial-nasty-stuff-kinda soap.
Sometimes it's _incredibly_ annoying to be allergic to perfume! *scratches*

That, and young people on buses and in trains, who love to soak body, clothes and hair in perfume and deodorant - ugh! Talk about sneezing- and coughing fits galore! hate it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Only two kinds of shopping places I can tolerate Maria - the model shop and the pub!



You seemed to be quite patient in the Ann Summers shop (which I take is the 'model shop' that you refer to) when I walked by....who's the lucky....errmmm.....lass?

Why is that I have to watch and listen to 45 minutes of dravel, mince, pish, rubbish etc., in a program about the Tiger tank? I don't need to know what happened in '39 (you know what I mean)....if it's about the Tiger, Panther, Sherman or T-34...bl**dy well stick to that and not C. Rap Son's Type 92 3/4 or whatever!

Rant over and done...


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Jan 4, 2011)

my girlfriend....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 4, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Isn't that one of the first signs of the apocalypse?



No, that sign is a man that loves shopping for clothes and shoes. 

Btw, my annoying thing today?
Went on errands/driving yesterday in freezing temperatures...without a jacket...and now I've got a cold. *mutters* It didn't _feel _that cold yesterday, though! 
The most annoying thing is: It's my own bloody fault!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Haa! Haa! (bad Nelson!) *runs and hide*


----------



## ConradBirgersson (Jan 4, 2011)

how cold is it in denmark now ?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 4, 2011)

Between zero degrees and minus 10 C.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> No, that sign is a man that loves shopping for clothes and shoes.
> 
> Btw, my annoying thing today?
> Went on errands/driving yesterday in freezing temperatures...without a jacket...and now I've got a cold. *mutters* It didn't _feel _that cold yesterday, though!
> The most annoying thing is: It's my own bloody fault!



I can only deduce that since you don't like to shop for clothes ergo you walk around without any clothes - in the cold - and therefore you now have a 'cold'.


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2011)

have a lump developed on my wrist which is making my wrist hurt like i've sprained it when i bend the joint 

also woke up with a very sore back, can hardly move and look like i've s**t my pants when i try to walk !!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 5, 2011)

Njaco said:


> I can only deduce that since you don't like to shop for clothes ergo you walk around without any clothes - in the cold - and therefore you now have a 'cold'.



An intelligent man...damn, bet you're already taken!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm moving to Denmark.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Poor Danes!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2011)

That's jan in the Ess H 1 Tee !!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2011)

It's official, I'm a criminal, I think?
Went to the local gas station last night to get some gas in the truck. Slid my debit card and it asked if I wanted a car wash and then a receipt, something it normally does if you pay with credit at the pump. I selected no for both the wash and the receipt. So I then took the gas cap off my truck and pumped $20 into the tank. Everything looked normal. 
Just as I'm leaving I see the gas station attendant looking through his binoculars, I thought at the truck next to me. I thought nothing of it as I have payed with my debit card.
Anyway this morning I check the balance on my card to see how much I can spend today and notice there was no charge for the $20 of gas, but there was a charge of $1.00 at the same place? Weird. I guess the gas station attendant was looking at me and taking down my Liscense plate number!!!
I think many people wouldn't think too much of this and just let is pass, but it annoys me, and will irk me unless I at least try to make things right. So it's off to the gas station after work to try to clear the matter up.
From now on I get a receipt!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 6, 2011)

Temperatures going up and down below zero these days, so my left knee is really acting up.
One moment it's fine, the next it hurts like hell. Thank god for painkillers!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2011)

Amen to that Maria!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2011)

Dropped my iPhone on the drive with predictable results - cracked the screen. Now need to get it fixed which is money I wasn't going to be spending...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2011)

hoping for aparcel to arrive today...it didn't....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2011)

Friggin' soccer team got spanked again....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 17, 2011)

Twisted something today when lifting a package.
I can feel that I still have my back. Ow.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 17, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Twisted something today when lifting a package.
> I can feel that I still have my back. Ow.


jeez I'd be giddy with glee over that , it sure beats having my Bladder being hacked out followed by chemo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2011)

Felt a slight pull in my abdomen while shoveling some light snow Saturday. Didn't really think much of it until Sunday when it started to get a little sore. I must have aggrevated it in my sleep Sunday night as I tossed and turned all night and monday morning could barely straighten out. Missed work yesterday due to it. Feeling getter today, but got little sleep again last night.
I'm tired of Winter, I think the news just said that since the beginning of December we have had only 10 days without any snowfall!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 18, 2011)

Bad kink in my neck.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2011)

No lunch break today...mean't no modelling either....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 19, 2011)

Being at home today, the back's acting up...and I'm bored senseless, which accounts for all my history posts today...gotta do something.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 24, 2011)

Went to the phys because I can't hear much with the right ear.
Turns out I've got a ruptured eardrum. Again.
WHAT????


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Get well BB, I ruptured an eardrum once many years ago. Let me tell you a ruptured eardrum, a 16' fishing boat, and waves on the water do not make for a good mix, hurl!!!

Bad weekend, too cold to go outside all weekend and I had a cold all weekend as well.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 24, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Get well BB, I ruptured an eardrum once many years ago. Let me tell you a ruptured eardrum, and 16' fishing boats, and waves on the water do not make for a good mix, hurl!!!
> 
> Bad weekend, too cold to go outside all weekend and I had a cold all weekend as well.



You get well too, Bucksnort. 
That's a great excuse for spoiling oneself with some nice, hot spicy food, good coffee or beer, and a good movie on the dvd player.
Or just stay in bed and sleep the cold away. That usually works like a charm here. 

I can very well imagine the tricks a ruptured eadrum can play when in a boat - ew!
It's been ruptured before many years ago, when I forgot to align the pressure when diving in the local pool at the sports school that I went to, so I guess the eardrum was weakened already, before I blew my nose hard last thursday.

As of right now: My ear ITCHES and I don't dare do anything much about it for fear of making the rupture worse! ARGH!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2011)

My very best get well soon wishes!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm now convinced that the Laserjet printer I am trying to repair at work is possessed by Satan!!! I finally had to leave the tech area for 10 minutes to calm my nerves!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2011)

Found out yesterday that one of my Uncles on my Mothers side of the family passed away yesterday. That makes 5 Aunts/Uncles to pass away in just over a year. Another Aunt on her side is in the Hospital after a stroke and is in intensive care. Third uncle is also in very poor health as well.
Was never really close to my Mothers side of the family, but it's still very depressing.


----------



## javlin (Jan 27, 2011)

I got a 1099 from the sate of MS for my tax refund I received last so the feds can tax it again and Obama said he wasn't going to tax the little guy extra.Yea I guess there is a reason the Guberment hired an extra 12,000 IRS agents??

I do not think I will use the kings name anymore he is now showing up at the bottom in an advertisment for ytube.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 27, 2011)

Visited the Radiologist today. 50/50 guarantee cancer will not return to some part of my body in the future. This is after prostate op And the radiology. Don't believe anything them buggars tell you. Then of course, that's not that difficult, because they tell you nothink!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Some bl**dy c*nt has stolen 138.85 quid from my card and used it on abebooks.com!!! 

I suggest that you all check your statements as it happened while this site had a wee bit of problem.....just in case.


----------



## TimEwers (Jan 28, 2011)

having to go to work annoyed me today. Also not winning the lottery annoyed me too today.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2011)

Just had to fight to get money back, today, which had been stolen from my card in September, and then put back into my account ! Apparently it had gone past the agreed dates with Visa, so now I have to wait until Monday before it's credited again. B*gg*r !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2011)

Dam, that all stinks fellas.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2011)

A very, very slow night...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

The f*cking c*nts have used my card details _again!!!_ This time for 101 and 47 quid, money that's not there, so......scr*w them!!!
If my bank doesn't do anything about it this time.......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 29, 2011)

"Scottish resident goes nuts, bank destroyed."


----------



## rochie (Jan 30, 2011)

sacked the last of the original group of chefs that were working in the kitchen when i took this job, not done to bad 6 chefs in 7 months !!!!!!
but missread my rota and as the victim was supposed to work today i've now got to go into work on my day off to replace him !!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2011)

Woke at almost 3pm, burned my 'breakfast', can't be bothered to look at my bank account, in case those b*stards been there again....trying things.

This will not go down in history as a good weekend, just a weekend that I want to forget!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 30, 2011)

On/off internet connection all day. *growls*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Potholes!!!! I for one am sick of winter and there is still 2+ months of it left this year, if not more.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 1, 2011)

Drive in to work this morning. Blowing snow/sleet, ice all over the roads, 15-20mph winds hitting broadside, idiots creeping along at 10mph in a group of five or six cars (nope, can't share warmth....but you can share crumpled sidepanels and bumpers when the guy in the middle loses it and goes pinball on yer arse), can't see the lanes to go around. Make it to work (normally a 20-minute drive anyway), get out of the truck, lock the door....and my cellphone rings. My boss calling in response to a voicemail I left earlier this morning. Nope, roads are too bad, nobody's going in today. Yeah....I'm the one who lives the farthest from the office! So gotta bundle back into the truck and do the whole thing in reverse.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 1, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Drive in to work this morning. Blowing snow/sleet, ice all over the roads, 15-20mph winds hitting broadside, idiots creeping along at 10mph in a group of five or six cars (nope, can't share warmth....but you can share crumpled sidepanels and bumpers when the guy in the middle loses it and goes pinball on yer arse), can't see the lanes to go around. Make it to work (normally a 20-minute drive anyway), get out of the truck, lock the door....and my cellphone rings. My boss calling in response to a voicemail I left earlier this morning. Nope, roads are too bad, nobody's going in today. Yeah....I'm the one who lives the farthest from the office! So gotta bundle back into the truck and do the whole thing in reverse.


It's going to hit here in about 3 hours! 22" of snow expected with 30-50 MPH winds. Already told my boss that I won't be in.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Stay safe guys!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2011)

And here comes the snow. Ice roads causing accidents all over. And the worst is yet to come......oh boy...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2011)

Be safe, this storm is getting ugly.
Thankfully we just got scraped by the northern edge of this massive storm and only picked up a couple inches. I did put Minnesota over the 60" mark for snow so far this season with at least 2 more months of the snowy season left. Gonna be some flooding in Minnesota this year.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, I think we caught the arse-end down here in Texas. We've got an inch, maybe two, but that was preceeded by several hours of sleet and freezing rain, so its a nice fluffy skim over some nasty ice. There's a section of highway that runs through the middle of Dallas, news had some camera footage of a dozen (yep, 12!) semi's that had jack-knifed, and the subsequent accordion pileup and bruised bumpers. For those of y'all directly in the path of this storm's wrath, hunker down, keep warm and stay safe!

Roads seem to have melted, it wasn't cold enough yesterday for the roads to remain nasty. Tomorrow...though...that'll be fun.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 1, 2011)

supposed to arrive around midnight , we need a good snow storm. Best thing is I'm not supposed to shovel according to MDs . They've already sprayed all the roads with stuff that lasts up to 2 weeks and is less harmful then salt


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 1, 2011)

Looked out the window and it looks like we have 4" of snow already and this is only the beginning of the storm. I guess I should get dressed up and do the first round with the snow-blower.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2011)

We're suppose to get the beginning of the storm at 2 A.M. and ends at 3 P.M. tomorrow afternoon. 

Great.


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2011)

The wife saying go out shovel snow. told her to ask me that same question tomorrow geez i hate getting the evil glare.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 2, 2011)

I spent 2 hours out with the snow-blower to try to get a head start on the snow and this is what I saw this morning. I should have just stayed in last night. Couldn't even tell I had been out there.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2011)

Some jackass broke into the neighbor womans house last night. Thankfully they did not get anything. I think they were still in the house when she pulled into her driveway. She saw the door open and came to my house.
I can see the creeps footprints in the snow going from looking into my truck over to her door. Jerk.
Also been getting phone calls the last couple days with someone saying "Congrats, you may have won a new home security system", I just hang up, I'm sure that is someone casing out houses to break into with the knowledge of them not having a security system. 
Criminals just piss me off!!!! Time to update my home security system with somethng from Smith Wesson!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 2, 2011)

Have to WORK to get to the shop to play.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 2, 2011)

.5" of solid ice today with snow on top. A lot of ambulances running around. 

And I have to go get the car encased in ice out.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 3, 2011)

Spend the last couple of days laid up with, as it turns out, a viral infection of the GI. Basically, when I'm able to move, its either to dry-heave or deal with the runs. Or both. Yay. Methinks there are easier ways to get out of work...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2011)

BBC Sport - F1 - Formula 1 driver Robert Kubica injured in rally crash


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2011)

cost of model paint getting friggin' ridiculous down here....!


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2011)

just had to come in from the workshop.

first i sprayed a bit of Humbrol flat white on Hep Cat from a rattle can, the bloody white paint ate the humbrol green enamel it was sprayed on !
as i wiped it off it all came away clean so i need to re-paint the tail now !

then as i was doing some painting on the nose end i left a finger print of blue paint on the fuselage so i will be doing a bit of re-painting there also !!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Feb 7, 2011)

just had to come in from the workshop.

first i sprayed a bit of Humbrol flat white on Hep Cat from a rattle can, the bloody white paint ate the humbrol green enamel it was sprayed on !
as i wiped it off it all came away clean so i need to re-paint the tail now !

then as i was doing some painting on the nose end i left a finger print of blue paint on the fuselage so i will be doing a bit of re-painting there also !!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeez Karl...sounds like yesterday just wasn't your modelling day....hope it is an easy fix!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 8, 2011)

Some times you just have to walk away and come back later. Some days nothing seems to go right. Happens to me all the time. I'm sure you'll be able to straighten it out Karl.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 8, 2011)

got temporarly stuck in shovelled diveway , it was mild and snow melted became much colder and slush froze around tires , inserted keys and because wheels were in frozen position the steering wheel lock wouldn't allow me to turn keys . 30 minutes of salt , hammer and chiseling ice allowed me room to turn steering wheel as to allow keys to turn


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 8, 2011)

It was just a .... weird (for lack of a better term) day.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2011)

It's flippen cold and windy outside. Need warm weather soon or I'll loose the rest of my marbles!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Still have a cold here, and now with a sore throat.
I'm getting tired of this, but what the heck can I do? *shrugs*


----------



## rochie (Feb 8, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> got temporarly stuck in shovelled diveway , it was mild and snow melted became much colder and slush froze around tires , inserted keys and because wheels were in frozen position the steering wheel lock wouldn't allow me to turn keys . 30 minutes of salt , hammer and chiseling ice allowed me room to turn steering wheel as to allow keys to turn



jeez mate and us brits moan when it gets a bit cold !!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 8, 2011)

rochie said:


> jeez mate and us brits moan when it gets a bit cold !!!!



Can't beat Canada Karl...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 8, 2011)

Rangers loosing 5 straight.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 8, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> Rangers loosing 5 straight.


become a Bruins fan


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 8, 2011)

I would never turn to the dark side


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 8, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> I would never turn to the dark side


Jeez you live in NJ it can`t be very far to the dark side


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 8, 2011)

True, we got the devils!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 8, 2011)

Who DO you cheer for then Harrison?


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 8, 2011)

Rangers! But if they aren't on and Devils are, I guess Devils.....


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 8, 2011)

Meh, I'd prefer the Rangers as well myself. That said, I'm a Western Conference guy!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 10, 2011)

*BLAAAAAAAAT!* *pft* *pft* *pft* *wipe*..cold.
Dhe addoyidg dhing idf dhat I can'd dhing straight...dhe good dhing idf dhat I get dho read a lod. *sdiffle*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 10, 2011)

You need to go blow you nose so we can understand what you are typing


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 10, 2011)

I adready did.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 10, 2011)

Get well.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 10, 2011)

Dhangs....aaaAAAAAaaa.......CHOO!!! *wibes dhe modidor* Ew!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 10, 2011)

My older brother and his friends have been tormenting me at school for a while. Today he finally pushed me over the edge. We got home and he made a remark and I hit him in the face.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, this might not be PC of me but sometimes a punch in the face is all a tormenter understands even if the tormentor is your brother.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 10, 2011)

It was awful though because I was saying it to myself the whole ride home while his friends and him were shouting stuff. Then he mumbled something walking by my so I dropped my backpack and landed a right hook..........


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 10, 2011)

Running 3 portable heaters in my new workshop and still only 48 degrees this morning. Stinks when I feel like playing and can't. Guess I'm going to have to run a gas line out there and put a real heater in. Need a bit more insulation too.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2011)

Whilst I do enjoy a cold winter for the snow. I hate the weather we have now. It is slightly too warm to snow but is still bloody freezing and then it is that melt/freeze cycle which always makes things fun...


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 10, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Whilst I do enjoy a cold winter for the snow. I hate the weather we have now. It is slightly too warm to snow but is still bloody freezing and then it is that melt/freeze cycle which always makes things fun...



We're getting the same thing here. -10 two days ago, +3 today. Ruins the ice for hockey and also makes the roads a mess! -5 during the day and -10 at night would be ideal.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2011)

Having to go all the way down to London, just to renew my passport at the Swedish embassy....pain in the neck!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 11, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Having to go all the way down to London, just to renew my passport at the Swedish embassy....pain in the neck!



Well...why not use the opportunity to do some model shopping while you're there?


----------



## javlin (Feb 11, 2011)

Well headaches off/on since 2/2/11 when I got mt 8th frigg'in concussion.Doctor pulled the plug from work till the 17th and I can hardly model either  Just cannot get motivated and focused long enough to make it happen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2011)

Just take it easy Kevin and relax while you can man....


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 12, 2011)

Someone in my house put a cup from a fast food restaurant in the refrigerator and the bottom started leaking, when I went to go get something to drink this morning the milk jugs bottom was dripping water. After cleaning that up I went to throw the cup in the recycling and it bounced off of another item and fell on the garage floor spilling the rest of its contents.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 12, 2011)

Nothing, really.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby Union - Scotland 6-24 Wales


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2011)

Finding out this evening that some b***ard slime-brained ****ing low-life ****wit has 'keyed' down the entire length of both sides of my car!
These scum of the earth need a good talking too - with a long length of 4 x 2 .


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 12, 2011)

That stinks Terry


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Finding out this evening that some b***ard slime-brained ****ing low-life ****wit has 'keyed' down the entire length of both sides of my car!
> These scum of the earth need a good talking too - with a long length of 4 x 2 .



You've got to be f*cking kidding old boy!!!  
Let's string the b*stards up, grind them and pour salt in the wounds!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll do more than that if I find the t**ts! Same thing happened to the Jeep, and it's probably the smack-head pond life passing by on their way back to their place under a slimey rock!
Thing is, it would only cost around 55 Pence each to eliminate them forever - unless the price of 9mm Parabellum has increased - darned site cheaper than paying our taxes to keep the b***ards alive !!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 12, 2011)

Put a giant box over your car and steak out. When someone goes release the box and catch them. 

A rabbit trap on a much larger scale


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2011)

Good idea H, but I'll substitute the box, and use a Claymore mine .......


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 12, 2011)

That would be glorious


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2011)

Starv a few dogs, or better yet wolves for a while and let them after them....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2011)

That sucks Terry.

BBC Sport - Rugby Union - Ireland 22-25 France


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thought that the Daytona 500 was today, what the h*ll am I gonna for a week!?


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 13, 2011)

Aw Terry, that sucks big time!
Terry, an idea: Just let a pitbull loose on the feckin' wankers! *rubs hands*
Y'know: What has got four legs and an arm?
A happy pitbull!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2011)

Had Chinese takeout Friday evening for dinner, got sick later in the evening and have been feeling nasty ever since, flippen food illnesses. Get up this morning and the basement is starting to flood from all the melting snow! Can't wait to see what excitement I get to experince next.


----------



## tonyb (Feb 14, 2011)

Discovering that I have lost the 1/72 resin B-17 crew figures I bought a while ago..
That's $25 down the drain....
I have now ordered another set...sigh...
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Feb 15, 2011)

tonyb said:


> Discovering that I have lost the 1/72 resin B-17 crew figures I bought a while ago..
> That's $25 down the drain....
> I have now ordered another set...sigh...
> Cheers,
> Tony.



Soon as you recieve the replacement the originals will show up.


----------



## tonyb (Feb 15, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> Soon as you recieve the replacement the originals will show up.



haha! Guaranteed!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2011)

no modelling time today....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2011)

Frickin' rained all day.....


----------



## javlin (Feb 18, 2011)

I go back to work Sunday "no biggee" the annoying thing Workmens Comp does not even get close to my wage  had to go use a weeks vac.to cover the loss


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 18, 2011)

X-Factor - the danish equivalent to "Britain's Got Talent".
With the brilliant exception here that *none* of the participants has got _any _talent. *zaps on*


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2011)

Modelling window, too small....


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 21, 2011)

School on Presidents day...thats not right.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2011)

Saw a Muskellunge Fishing guide on the ice this weekend that was fishing with too many lines and was sitting too far away from one of his lines. In Minnesota you can fish with 2 lines in the winter, but you have to be within 200 feet of all lines. This guy had 4 lines in the water at times and was between 500-600 feet away from one of them. Should have called the Warden on him, but didn't. I made mental note of his guide service company name that he had plastered on the side of his truck. Will e-mail him and his partner later and confront them on this guys ethics.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 21, 2011)

Getting home after the first day at work after 1½ week, being dog tired but I am overall okay.
A split second after I shut the main door, my beer-loving, beer-stinking neighbour rings the doorbell to ask if I know anything about televisions, because he can't figure out how to make his brand new telly work. 
Errrrhmmm...yes, but I am tired and I just want to be left alone so that I can cook my dinner and relax after an active, busy day - so SOD OFF!
I didn't SAY that, though, but DAMN - I ***wanted*** to!
So: "Oh I am so sorry, but no - I don't know those new tellies, I can barely use my own dvd player!" *big-hole-in-the-head-smile* 
Y'know, some guys think that many women don't know jack s**t about tech stuff. 
Yeah...right.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2011)

Boiler f*cked again, no heating or hotwater, most lilkely the fan need to be replaced....and Monday!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2011)

Was hoping the Irish would but they didn't 

Bangladesh v Ireland: Shafiul Islam secures Bangladesh vital victory | Bangladesh v Ireland, Group B, World Cup 2011, Mirpur Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2011)

Both the PC and the laptop have taken a [email protected] the last 2 weeks and my time has almost been nil on here.

I need a fix!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Both the PC and the laptop have taken a [email protected] the last 2 weeks and my time has almost been nil on here.
> 
> I need a fix!



Calm them nerves man.....get into it!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 27, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Both the PC and the laptop have taken a [email protected] the last 2 weeks and my time has almost been nil on here.
> 
> I need a fix!


Make some pop tarts and sit back and relax for a while. 8) 


Wheels


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 28, 2011)

I made the wrong photos for the GB finished thread.  And after all the work I put into that plane too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2011)

Some jack-wagon at work put the radio on a modern country music station this morning!!! I can't stand what passes for country music these days.


----------



## rochie (Mar 1, 2011)

just been outbid on E-bay for a Trimaster Ta 152 kit i really, really want, B****r !!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Some jack-wagon at work put the radio on a modern country music station this morning!!! I can't stand what passes for country music these days.


 
I can't stand country music period! 

Karl, hopefully another one will turn up! I remember I got outbid on a rare AU-1, but another one popped up the next day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2011)

I forgot what I was annoyed about....


----------



## TimEwers (Mar 2, 2011)

Well the traffic light at Classen and Western annoys me every day, got to set thru a whole change of the lights before the left turn light go off And this is at three in the morning and I'm genneraly the only car there. I've ran the damn thing a few times because of that.


----------



## javlin (Mar 4, 2011)

I had an extreme case of vertigo all day yesterday and a bad headache and fatigue today slept 4 1/2 hrs in the middle of the day have to make up some modeling tonight.I can only surmise it's PCS I have had it after every concussion since 1990 and I am on #8 concussion


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 4, 2011)

Left knee acting up today. Ah well, guess it just tells me that I'm still alive.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2011)

Had some cracked decals on my P-40 today..... solved it easy but a pain in the butt none the less...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 6, 2011)

I keep getting mails/phone calls/whatever from people who wants to know about how they get their old police badges back, or their relative's badge. READ THE GODDAMNED LETTER!!!
People who show up at the museum outside of the official opening hours to get their badges, annoy me too.
NO we DON'T give the badges back outside of the opening hours, because police officers WON'T shut up with info like that between themselves, and before we know it we can do nothing else but help people get their badges back, instead of working like we were supposed to.

We've got a special exhibition coming up in april that we gotta prepare, the museum has to open three times a week, we're doing research and helping relatives track down their family, which used to work in the police, we're doing guided tours at the museum and booking 'em, and in the mean time we're also planning how to restore the insides of the museum, and having problems with the cleaning company, plus we're open for researchers who need our help with the archives, and we're also doing what we can to scan, register and store thousands of images, items, books and what have you, in our collection - which by the way is being moved around these days, due to lack of space.
Put short: Welcome to the police. 
We're undermanned, underpaid and overworked, and at the same time undergoing structural internal changes. 
DAMN it gets confusing sometimes!  *complain-complain-complain-complain.exe* Argh!
So my personal solution is to focus on doing my job as well as possible, let management sort their problems, and let my colleagues sort their stuff - otherwise I'll freak out.


----------



## rochie (Mar 6, 2011)

no modelling time to today and i've lost two more bids for Ta 152 kits on a well known auction site


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 8, 2011)

Sore feet and legs, plus the knee is acting up again. 
Paracetamol's a really good invention. And so is Codeine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2011)

One day less left of my week off!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2011)

Coming guys asking for things that can be found via the Internet.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 8, 2011)

Having ordered a couple of really neat boots online from a danish company at the beginning of february, and not having received them yet. Am preparing a case to get my money back.
Funnily enough, I've never had any problems shopping online in english and german shops.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2011)

World Cup 2011: Broad out of World Cup with side strain | Cricket News | ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 | ESPN Cricinfo

World Cup 2011: Kevin Pietersen out of World Cup | Cricket News | ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2011)

Airbrush started playing up while spraying my Matt coat tonight....so i didnt do the other stuff I wanted to do...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2011)

friggin' 90 bucks to fill up the petrol tank today!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby Union - Wales 19-13 Ireland

Cheating Welsh bastards.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2011)

Lost some modelling time when the Missus wanted to go visiting...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2011)

Unexpected trip to one of the PAF airbase for getting a training on Tuesday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2011)

Got annoyed when product didn't show up straight after lunch today, had to chase it up to make sure it arrived in time for shipping interstate and on to Hong Kong..friggin went down to the wire....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2011)

Sharks Gutsy Defence not Enough - Supersport.co.za


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 18, 2011)

Left knee acting up during the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby Union - Six Nations: Ireland 24-8 England

Very poor from England, was disappointed and expected better but oh well.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 23, 2011)

Had to get another filling yesterday. I swear those needles they stab you with are a mile long and hurt like hell. 


Wheels


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 25, 2011)

Four people layed-off at work today and two of them have been there longer than I have.


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2011)

today was my only day off for a week and i couldn't get any work done on my P-51 model, thought i might get it finished today


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 27, 2011)

Chipped a molar, and I can't afford a dentist right now - end of the month...ow.


----------



## A4K (Mar 27, 2011)

Only time I can use the airbrush is weekends. When do I keep getting headaches and migraines? You guessed it....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 27, 2011)

Almost every day of the week now. My day revolves around a 4:15 Gamma Fizz treatment for the next four weeks. Damned radiation!!! Asked them if I went to Japan could I get one dose and forget the dailies? They did not laugh!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 28, 2011)

Broken tooth.
I discovered that the molar that I had had treated about half a year ago (prepared for root canal treatment), has broken in half.
At least the temporary filling is still in there, so the tooth isn't completely open with the nerve exposed - thank God for that!!! - but I'm definitely going to the dentist tomorrow, before it gets even worse. The tooth might have to come out. *whimpers*
And yes, I'm terrified of dentists, so I'm _really _miserable here, feeling INCREDIBLE sorry for myself!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2011)

I can sympathise there Maria. I accidentally hit myself in the jaw a couple of months back (I know, somewhat stupid!), and lost a bottom molar. Now it feels like the top one is coming out too. Not much i can do, just let things take their course.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 28, 2011)

Airframes said:


> I can sympathise there Maria. I accidentally hit myself in the jaw a couple of months back (I know, somewhat stupid!), and lost a bottom molar. Now it feels like the top one is coming out too. Not much i can do, just let things take their course.



Damn Terry, what IS it with us and teeth??? 
You've got my full sympathy, it sounds like one of those silly things I could've done myself.


----------



## TimEwers (Apr 4, 2011)

Well Having to fix my car 200$ this week and then another 200$ next then Ill probably have to spend another 150 the week after that And they still have not found out where the short is. Been having to fix everything except what I want, as everything else wants to start going bad on me at the same time.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 4, 2011)

Blackberry Curve shat its brains out today. Just went nuts and started in on a reboot cycle (hourglass loading symbol, screen flash, black for about 10 seconds, then rinse and repeat. Endlessly.) Found some instructions online dealing with this problem, two different sites had the same walkthrough (other than "take it back and get a new phone", as 99% of the sites stated). Had to frikkin reload the entire Blackberry operating system. Rah. But, at least its up and running again, and no $$$ outta my pocket.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 6, 2011)

Have come down with another case of WODS (Warmed Over Death Syndrome). Right eat has an infection, right side of my face, neck, and shoulder are sore., Sinuses are causing problems, and I can't see straight. Anti-biotics are slow to react, gonna have to see the Doctor again in a day of two if things don't start working right again! 
Seems to be my spring ritual the last couple years, I guess things could be worse


----------



## hawkeye2an (Apr 7, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Have come down with another case of WODS (Warmed Over Death Syndrome). Right eat has an infection, right side of my face, neck, and shoulder are sore., Sinuses are causing problems, and I can't see straight. Anti-biotics are slow to react, gonna have to see the Doctor again in a day of two if things don't start working right again!
> Seems to be my spring ritual the last couple years, I guess things could be worse


 
Dude, move someplace WARMER !!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 7, 2011)

hawkeye2an said:


> Dude, move someplace WARMER !!!


 
I would, but there ain't room for both Satan and myself in the same zip code


----------



## hawkeye2an (Apr 7, 2011)

Good one !!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 9, 2011)

Dad got hospitalized again today, ambulance and all.
It turns out that he couldn't take the medicine they gave him the last time, so he fainted this morning while sitting on the kitchen chair. Fortunately mom was there to help him and call 112. (Danish emergency call number)
Mom's gonna visit him tomorrow, today they're going to do a lot of tests on him and do blood samples and all, so today he'll just be needing all the rest he can get.
The thing that bugs me most, apart from my dad being ill and mom suddenly being alone at home, is that you can't DO a damn _thing _about it! ARGH!!!
F**k it's frustrating!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Apr 9, 2011)

Hang in there Maria


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah, hang in there Maria....


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm hangin' alright. *yawn* Or...slouching, is prolly more like it.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope all goes well Maria, got my fingers crossed for you all. Some books on CD on the way you to might help take your mind off things for some light relief.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 9, 2011)

Airframes said:


> I hope all goes well Maria, got my fingers crossed for you all. Some books on CD on the way you to might help take your mind off things for some light relief.


 
Aw, thanks Terry! *hug*
I'm going to visit dad tomorrow at the hospital together with mom, I hope the guys at the hospital can say more about what's wrong, and what can be done.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm sure they'll get things sorted. It's not uncommon to have a reaction to medication, so once they find the right 'stuff', all should be well. Let us know how things are after your visit.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 10, 2011)

Airframes said:


> I'm sure they'll get things sorted. It's not uncommon to have a reaction to medication, so once they find the right 'stuff', all should be well. Let us know how things are after your visit.


 
Thanks Terry, I will.
You're right about the medicine, they've cut down on dad's medication with 50 %.
He's set to undergo tests tomorrow, so our guess is that they're keeping him hospitalized tomorrow, too - and then we'll see what happens.
I was supposed to go to work today at the museum, but my boss was kind enough to take over and step in instead of me, so I suggested that I do one of his sunday turns instead. 
He was happy about that, and we'll sort it out later this week.
Thank God for understanding bosses! 
So mom and I go see dad today, and _hopefully _things'll turn around for the better eventually.
At least I know that dad's well looked after at the hospital - they monitor practially everything at the cardio-whatever-it's-called-thing, so at least dad's in good hands.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds good Maria, and it's normal to keep a patient in hospital for monitoring after a change of, or new medication.
My annoying thing today? The upper molar which has been loose since I accidentally thumped myself in the face fell out this morning, which in itself is OK, as at least it's now sorted! But the small amount of blood and other gunge which followed it went all over a 'fresh on this morning' new shirt - b*ll*cks!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 10, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Sounds good Maria, and it's normal to keep a patient in hospital for monitoring after a change of, or new medication.
> My annoying thing today? The upper molar which has been loose since I accidentally thumped myself in the face fell out this morning, which in itself is OK, as at least it's now sorted! But the small amount of blood and other gunge which followed it went all over a 'fresh on this morning' new shirt - b*ll*cks!!



*hands Terry the glass with water and a teaspoonful of 2 % peroxide solution in it for washing the mouth, grabs the shirt and hand washes it*
At least the %¤% thing came out!
Oh, and a good trick with stuff that's hard to get clean when washing clothes, is to rub a lot of hand soap into the fabric on the dirty spot, let it work for 5-10 mins, and then rinse.  (- a bar of soap works best)
It works like a charm on my shirt collars after a day in Copenhagen (= BLACK icky collars!), coffee and tomato sauce spots. Wash while the spots are still fresh.
And dried blood is best removed with cold water with some salt in it, then the hand soap treatment, and finally washing.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2011)

No problems Maria - I put a bit of milk on it, which 'lifts' the blood, followed by salt, then rinsed it. It's now clean - but wet!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 10, 2011)

Airframes said:


> No problems Maria - I put a bit of milk on it, which 'lifts' the blood, followed by salt, then rinsed it. It's now clean - but wet!!


 
Cool thing you got it done. 

I visited mom today, and she told me that dad had called her to ask if she would pick him up at the hospital.
So she did, and when I got to my parents' place, dad was taking a much needed nap, and mom and I had coffee while she told me what they had said at the hospital.
It turned out that all of dad's tests, blood samples and all were just fine, so it _was _the medication that knocked him out.
So they got all of the tests done that were supposed to be done tomorrow, so now he won't have to go back tomorrow for the scheduled tests. 
And he was totally knackered when he got home, so he had a much needed huge nap.
There were a lot of noise at the hospital, people opening and closing doors, moving things around, watching tv and all, so dad hadn't slept very well. To top it off, sleeping in a strange place with people you don't know, and lots of things going on - no, dad was definitely happy to be back home again and catching up with the sleep he hadn't gotten at the hospital.
So now we're all knackered - but happy that dad's back home.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 11, 2011)

...don't try to straighten your suspenders while holding an open tube of toothpaste in your left hand. *ploughs toothpaste out of left ear*


----------



## magnu (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad to hear your folks are doing well Maria



BikerBabe said:


> ...don't try to straighten your suspenders while holding an open tube of toothpaste in your left hand. *ploughs toothpaste out of left ear*


Whoops sometimes multitasking isn't all it's cracked up to be


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 11, 2011)

Been away for a few days. Glad to hear your Father has been sprung from the Hospital again Maria. Keeps my prayers going for him and your family.

What annoyed me today you ask? A buddy let me shoot his 22-250 Varmint rifle this weekend and now I want one. Can't afford on right now though. Oh well, I'll start saving my pennies and use my .22 rifle to break the piggie bank this fall when it's hunting season.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 11, 2011)

magnu said:


> Glad to hear your folks are doing well Maria
> 
> Whoops sometimes multitasking isn't all it's cracked up to be


 
Thanks Magnu, and about multitasking: I guess it's just not my thing, especially not in the morning. 



Bucksnort101 said:


> Been away for a few days. Glad to hear your Father has been sprung from the Hospital again Maria. Keeps my prayers going for him and your family.
> 
> What annoyed me today you ask? A buddy let me shoot his 22-250 Varmint rifle this weekend and now I want one. Can't afford on right now though. Oh well, I'll start saving my pennies and use my .22 rifle to break the piggie bank this fall when it's hunting season.


 
Thanks Bucksnort. *hug* 
I'll pray that you'll soon be able to afford that rifle. 

My annoying thing today?
Enjoying a very relaxed day today at work - drove some stuff to the police academy for a colleague, and after lunch I washed, cleaned and vaccuumed the car. 
Now Car shines like (with a danish saying) cat sh*t in moonlight. 

The really annoying thing is:
There weren't more driving to do, and of course the weather was _perfect _for driving!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2011)

Good to hear your dad's OK Maria As for straightening suspenders etc, I wonder if Jan has that problem in the mornings?!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 11, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Good to hear your dad's OK Maria As for straightening suspenders etc, I wonder if Jan has that problem in the mornings?!!!



Thanks Terry. 

Morning? Jan?? Straightening???   *run away to hide from Jan's revenge*


----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2011)

had a guy stay at the hotel who was on his way home from delivering an engine to the Shuttleworth collection and missed out on having a chat with him as i took the night off !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2011)

didn't get a lunch break today...so no modelling time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2011)

Friggin' Westham lost again after scoring first...relegation is getting closer....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2011)

More trouble with our testing machine, seems the New pressure switches are playing up....not impressed at $400 each...!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2011)

After a night of being unable to get comfortable, I was just getting off to sleep when, at 06.40 hrs, a team of bl**dy scaffolders turned up, in a noisy truck, with radio blaring, and proceeded to make more effing noise than a boiler works exploding, as they dismantled the staging on the building across the street! Wucking fankers !!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 20, 2011)

Airframes said:


> After a night of being unable to get comfortable, I was just getting off to sleep when, at 06.40 hrs, a team of bl**dy scaffolders turned up, in a noisy truck, with radio blaring, and proceeded to make more effing noise than a boiler works exploding, as they dismantled the staging on the building across the street! Wucking fankers !!!


 
Dipshidiots, with another word. You've got my sympathy.
I've got the day off today, before final working day before easter tomorrow, and I was woken up by the guy upstairs, who started breaking up his floor in the room just above my bedroom.
He then proceeded with hammering some new floor boards in place, before he sanded the whole thing with one of those floor sanding machines....grrrrrrrrrr!

To top it off, I finally pulled myself together to go in my basement room in an attempt to find my Spitfire book, and in the process got my hand squeezed in between an old chair and a bicycle rack (Yelp!), before I knocked an old loudspeaker from a pile of crates - it landed on my head. Ow! Nothing happened to the loudspeaker, though...*giggle*
Oh, and I didn't find the book.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 20, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Dipshidiots, with another word. You've got my sympathy.
> I've got the day off today, before final working day before easter tomorrow, and I was woken up by the guy upstairs, who started breaking up his floor in the room just above my bedroom.
> He then proceeded with hammering some new floor boards in place, before he sanded the whole thing with one of those floor sanding machines....grrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> ...


 
Gads, it's a good thing you don't live below a cliff with an ACME Anvil company above you! We would have to start calling you "Wile E. Coyote"


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 20, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Gads, it's a good thing you don't live below a cliff with an ACME Anvil company above you! We would have to start calling you "Wile E. Coyote"


 
         

The most _darned _thing is: You're RIGHT! 
I mean: When my own _mother _claims that I'm the kind of person who'll get my head stuck between two pieces of pencil erasers, there just _might _be _something _about that!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 25, 2011)

Managed to loose the folding knife I've carried with me daily for the last 10 years over the weekend. Last I remember it was clipped to my pocket when I went for a two and a half hour hike on Saturday. Don't remember clipping it to my pocket yesterday. Am hoping it came out at my sisters yesterday and not in the woods.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 25, 2011)

Hope you find it Buck I lost an old Case I'd had for years a few months back.

Rain anoyed me today. Rain most of last week, and rain in the frocast until Friday.


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 25, 2011)

Speaking of Knives...

I let my little brother borrow my knife yesterday and apparently "Put it away when your done" translates to "Put it in the pocket of the shorts I'm wearing to school tomorrow"....went to grab a pencil and instead pulled out a pocket knife...thank god the teacher wasn't looking...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2011)

Had to respray the Red/Yellow Bands on my Fw190 today wasn't satisfied with them.


----------



## rochie (Apr 26, 2011)

three times i've been to the local council recycling centre and have found the traffic backed up for about 2 miles so three times i've drove the trash home and now i've got to unload it from my car as i'm not going back again today


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2011)

took the scab off a carpet burn from earlier in the week while playing Lacrosse today....OUCH!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2011)

In a short time, two very nice older gentlemen has passed away in my local waterhole, one of who, were found at home sitting in his chair!


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that old chap. Sounds like one of them at least went peacefully.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2011)

sorry to hear that Jan....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 3, 2011)

It's always sad Jan but I'm sure you'll remember them each time you raise your glass.


----------



## MacArther (May 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Lucky.

My Grandpa passed away about a month ago, and it's still hitting me that I can no longer talk and hang out with him. Unfortunately this feeling chose to rear its head this week as I prepare for final exams.


----------



## magnu (May 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Jan 
Not been on for a while due to a nasty virus that has turned me inside out, now left feeling like I have been kicked in the guts and afraid to fart.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2011)

Doesn't sound good Lewis, hope you're felling better mate!


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2011)

work, so stressed right now it feels like my right eye is trying to get out of my head, and in 10 mins i've got a managers meeting !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 5, 2011)

Time for me to go to our companies yearly Anti-Harrassment/Descrimiation meeting. 2 hours of sheer boredom.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 5, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Time for me to go to our companies yearly Anti-Harrassment/Descrimiation meeting. 2 hours of sheer boredom.


 
Can't you harass and discriminate them, just to liven things up a bit??? 

My thing today:
Left knee acting up big time. Ew.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 5, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Can't you harass and discriminate them, just to liven things up a bit???


 
I figure me just showing up for work is harrassing enough.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 5, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I figure me just showing up for work is harrassing enough.


 
...well...now that you mention it yourself...*runs like he££*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 6, 2011)

Went to bed with a sore leg/hip last night and woke up with a sore leg/hip and a stiff neck this morning. Don't ask me how, gremlins must have given me a beating during the night. Allergies are acting up again, usually have cleared up by this time of year, but due to the extended, never ending winter this year they have been lingering.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 7, 2011)

Jan and Mac, I'm sorry for your losses. That stinks. Hold on you guys. 
Bucksnort, that's not fun at all. Hope your allergies go away. 

Well lets see, a few of my friends went out last night to the bar. Guess while they were there one of the Seniors graduating this year kinda felt them up, and tried to inch his way up the skirt of one of my friends. When they told me, I was [email protected] at the guy. They already told me that they were alright with the situation-they were all drinking, so their not really innocent either-but I still wanted to kill the guy (well, not kill, but you guys know what I mean). That's just no class on my part, drunk or not. 
I guess the guy could kick my @ss, but I wouldn't back down anyway-although I think that my friends wouldn't like that, so I'm not gonna do it. Anyway, that's my rant, he sometimes I wish I knew how to throw a good fight.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2011)

nursing some bruises and scrapes after our Lacrosse game today...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2011)

Busy day today...no lunch break equals no modelling time....


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2011)

same for me Wayne, ended up going to a job interview instead of working on the 110 or mossie


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2011)

not enough time on the forum at the moment...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 13, 2011)

Having to return to work after 6 days off;(


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2011)

got our @sses kicked today in Lacrosse, 15 to 5....our first loss.


----------



## rochie (May 14, 2011)

stress and pressure is really mounting up at work at the minute


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2011)

The ravishes of time.........


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2011)

All set to take my daughter out for a driving lesson.....and she didn't want to go....


----------



## MacArther (May 15, 2011)

I've graduated from a 2 year college and received my Associates Degree, but on the way from school to the airport I seemed to loose everything at one point or another. Thankfully, all the lost items were found (I hope).


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2011)

Spending two days (off and on) trying to figure out where the *** my 'I Google' personalised home page has gone ! 
Tried all the 'Help' suggestions, and the darned thing is there, in the background, and in 'Systems' it's still there. But will the bl**dy page show?
Will it **** !!
B*ll*cks and double B*ll*cks !!!
Any and all suggestions welcome !


----------



## imalko (May 16, 2011)

You won't believe this when I tell you mates...
Hard drive on my computer crashed the other day and all my works from the last 8 years have been lost - pictures, word and excel documents, projects I've done for the university (some of them still unfinished), all my aviation and history related materials I've been compiling for years are now gone. The worst thing is I haven't done any backups for long time so 98% of materials are irretrievably lost. I honestly don't know what to do now. 

Don't be surprised if I don't do updates to most of my continuous forum threads any time soon.


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2011)

Heck Igor, that's terrible! There's a chance it may all still be there somewhere. Maybe if you can find someone who 'knows' computer systems, it can be recovered ?
I had a similar thing happen a couple of years back, and a friend who designs and writes software etc was able to retrieve the lost data, after he took my 'tower' into his office.


----------



## imalko (May 16, 2011)

I did that Terry. My mate who knows this stuff did his best, but with little result in retrieving the lost data. Had the hard drive replaced now, but I'm still keeping the old one hoping there's still something left. I have another friend who might help so I'll talk to him too, but at this point I'm afraid that not much can be done.


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2011)

O'll keep my fingers crossed for you Igor, and I'll also ask my friend if he can suggest anything. I'll let you know if he has a positive response.


----------



## imalko (May 16, 2011)

Thank you my friend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2011)

Dam Igor I feel for you on this one.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 18, 2011)

Mom and dad's house is now for sale.
I checked out the dealer's ad on their homepage.
Damn, it's _strange _to see their house for sale.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 19, 2011)

I feel for you Igor, almost lost all my stuff a month or so back, had it stored on an external drive which went kaput. Lucky for me it was just the drive case that was causing a malfunction and a new outer casing fixed it. Now I have everything on computer hard drive and duplicated on the external


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2011)

Not getting on the forum for 2 days.....


----------



## BikerBabe (May 22, 2011)

Went shopping crates (30 glass bottles in each) of beer and sodas for the grand opening of the special exhibit on the museum soon, and rediscovered that I _still _have a bad back.
What worries me is that it hasn't gotten much better since wednesday, that's not normal.
My back usually gets better after a day or two if I've been carrying stuff around, not this time.
Can hardly wait for payday, then I'll make my first appointment ever with a chiropractor, which I haven't been able to afford until now.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 22, 2011)

I feel for you Maria and my thoughts will be with you.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 22, 2011)

Aw thanks Vic! *hug*


----------



## B-17engineer (May 22, 2011)

Realizing I have 14 days of school left......which makes summer seem even farther...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2011)

bit nippy today...might have to put a jacket on....


----------



## BikerBabe (May 23, 2011)

*sigh*
Mom just called - dad's hospitalized again.
Mom and dad went to see their phys about dad's heart problems, and fortunately dad wasn't feeling well today, so that his physician could see just _how _bad he was, _when_ he was feeling bad. 
The physician promptly hospitalized him, and mom and I are going to go see him tomorrow.

And mom also asked me if I could drop by tomorrow to help her take a lot of garden waste to the recycling yard tomorrow, because the real estate agent'll come by to show my parents' house to some interested people.

And to top it off, I talked with my boss about when I get my first pay.
It turns out that there has been problems with the pay office, because my boss - Frederik - didn't get paid the first two months when he started as museum director, so I'm REALLY curious about whether or not I get my pay on payday - or _if _I'll get it at all!

And my back's still acting up. Yay.
So all in all, it's a lot of things happening all at the same time...*sigh*
I just *hope* that everything will turn out alright, but...y'know, sometimes I *do* tend to worry a wee bit.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2011)

60-100mph winds + power cuts/surges + fallen trees/branches.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2011)

Dam Maria, I'll sacrifice a couple of bourbons in your honor tonight!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 23, 2011)

Crap weather past 2 weeks....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 24, 2011)

Keep your spirits up Maria (mine was a couple of whiskeys tonight) things will come right and best wishes to your Dad.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2011)

fingers crossed for you Maria, hope you're Dad is ok....


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2011)

best wishes for your Dad Maria

mine, went to paint my Bf 110 and found my tin of humbrol paint i was going to use had gone hard !!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your wishes and comments. A lot more than you prolly think. 
Nothing to nag about from here today, except that I *wish* that the special exhibit opening already *was* over and done with.
Apart from that, the day has been alright.


----------



## MacArther (May 25, 2011)

I STILL have to work on a Civil War paper....its driving me up the walls with its Chicago style citations!


----------



## T Bolt (May 25, 2011)

Lower back went out. When I sit for a while then try to get up I can't straighten up. Too much climbing in and out of trenches at work I guess. Have to remember I'm not 25 anymore.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2011)

If you're like me, your body is more then happy to remind you that you are no longer 25.

Hope the back gets better.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 26, 2011)

The body may remind you but by heck it's damned hare to remember and accept your not so young. Hope your okay soon Glenn.


----------



## MacArther (May 26, 2011)

Every five minutes I seem to be pulling a piece of dog fur out of my mouth...I love my dog but this is ridiculous!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2011)

Now that made me laugh!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2011)

Busy day.....no lunch or modelling break...


----------



## MacArther (May 27, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Now that made me laugh!


 
Glad I could help....Now I'm annoyed because Comicon is this weekend and I don't have any cool outfits to wear!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 27, 2011)

MacArther said:


> Glad I could help....Now I'm annoyed because Comicon is this weekend and I don't have any cool outfits to wear!


 
Now you made me laugh


----------



## MacArther (May 28, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Now you made me laugh


 
Maybe I should go into the stand-up routine....Same dog as mentioned seems to think when my mom wakes up at 6 in the morning, I need to be woken up by pouncing on me!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2011)

watching my local footy team loose today...


----------



## BikerBabe (May 31, 2011)

Amazon.co.uk and Johannes Steinhoff's books......YIELD, temptation!!!! ARGH!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2011)

Discovered the seat is MIA for my Fw190D build for the model comp next week.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh dam!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, friggin' double damn! Still can't find the little sucker...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2011)

Migrane....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2011)

Airbrush not working....got everything cleaned up and working properly but no suction to spray....Mmmm back to the drawing board...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 6, 2011)

Haven't been sleeping that well the last couple weeks. Get an hour of sleep, wake up, fall asleep, wake up, over and over every couple hours.
Last night my Father, Sister, Brother-in-law, and Aunt came over for dinner. I was ready to hit the rack a 9:00, but they didn't leave until just before mid-night. Opened the bedroom window (First time this spring) and went to bed, only to stare at the inside of my eye lids for long time. Finally sleeping and at 4:30 a stinking Blue Jay decides to start squaking in the tree outside my bedroom window. Options were to shut the window, or poke the shotgun out the window and send him a message!!! Decided the neighbors wouldn't appreciate a shotgun blast at 4:30 am so I shut the window. Didn't sleep much after that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2011)

Still can't get my airbrush going....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2011)

triple header yesterday, broke a part on my Ju88, then got a phone call to tell me a Standards test failed on one of our products at work, then my PC wouldn't run properly....


----------



## woody (Jun 9, 2011)

I really hate finding this problem after some strong wind's came through and damage a section of are irragation what a PITA.

this is what it is suppose to look like.






we are thinking the wind caused this to happen


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2011)

Yikes!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you have a problem there Woody, can't quite put my finger on it though...


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 17, 2011)

Speaking of finger, smashed my left index finger with a hammer today. Turned black and swelled to twice it's normal size. Thank God I'm right handed.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 17, 2011)

brucejscott said:


> Speaking of finger, smashed my left index finger with a hammer today. Turned black and swelled to twice it's normal size. Thank God I'm right handed.


 
were you using a Right handed hammer


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, but maybe I should have used my metric crescent wrench instead to tap it in first.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2011)

Pulled a calf muscle playing Lacrosse today, guess i will be limping around for a few days....


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 18, 2011)

Had a toenail removed, and now it appears to be infected. That may end my ball hockey season.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 18, 2011)

well the mind was willing but the body wasn't , drove 60 kms to airshow paid to get in and decided the body couldn't do it and came home 30 nibutes later


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 18, 2011)

That's too bad Neil, stuff like that is frustrating. But good on you for listening to your body.


----------



## MacArther (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Pbfoot!

I'm having issues getting motivated to do things....just not finding the energy that I know I have.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 18, 2011)

Is definitely in the mood to verbal- and halal butcher the /%/%/ that rides across the lawn right under the bedroom windows in the apartment block, on his souped-up moped at sh** o'clock in the night! It's 03:39 AM, sucker!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2011)

Friggin woke up at 6.30am this morning, supposed to be a sleep in day....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 22, 2011)

Tried to pick up a 24 pack of Dr. Pepper, in cans, and could not lift it. Had to stand and watch the missus toss it into the car.
How embarrassing !!

Charles


----------



## MacArther (Jun 22, 2011)

Forgot what I was doing midway down the main hallway in the family house....I still for the life of me can't remember what was going on....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2011)

Dam Neil, that stinks!


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 22, 2011)

Worked fourteen hours today in the attic of a house putting in a new heat pump system. Excessive heat and fibreglass, a lousy combination.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2011)

Cut my friggin thumb with my hobby knife working on my 190 at lunch time today....idiot!


----------



## javlin (Jun 23, 2011)

Bee's Bee's Bee's !!!!!!Carpenter bees in the shop.I had read "Oh they don't do much damage" Yeah Right! Little [email protected]#^d's I killed 26 this morning that I saw fall sometimes 4-5 coming out of one frigg'in hole.I got to fill the holes and I am spraying with rubberized undercoat to get ready for next season.


----------



## imalko (Jun 23, 2011)

This!!!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD702esi4C8_


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2011)

Its raining and pretty slow day


----------



## javlin (Jun 23, 2011)

Typical MSM Igor in this country a bunch of POS's!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2011)

javlin said:


> Typical MSM Igor in this country a bunch of POS's!


 
agreed...but some of the comments on that vid....


----------



## imalko (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't really want to talk about the comments, but I agree Harry many of them are inappropriate. People tend to say all sorts of things when they are angry...


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 23, 2011)

gout (arthritis) in my typing hand is killing me


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2011)

imalko said:


> Don't really want to talk about the comments, but I agree Harry many of them are inappropriate. People tend to say all sorts of things when they are angry...


 
...or when they are dumba***



Matt308 said:


> gout (arthritis) in my typing hand is killing me



Never have had it, but from what I have heard its <bleeping><bleep>!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

lost our lacrosse game today probably means we won't make the finals now...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn Wayne, that sucks!

Running out of both money and tobacco. *growls*


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 27, 2011)

The washing machine never stopped filling last night and flooded my basement, and to top it off I put my back out at work today. Not a happy camper.


----------



## javlin (Jun 27, 2011)

brucejscott said:


> The washing machine never stopped filling last night and flooded my basement, and to top it off I put my back out at work today. Not a happy camper.


 
I would say that is an offical "life can suck" deal


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2011)

Ever have one of those days where the entire human race just irritates the eff out of ya'?

Well, this was one of those days...and on a Monday, too...what are the odds?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 27, 2011)

I like mondays now..considering its summer...

But what annoyed me..similar to Dave just people in general.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 27, 2011)

Missouri river has closed all the bridges north of my town and I-29. Means I have to jockey with 18 wheelers on 2 lane roads to get to Omaha. Added almost 2 hrs to my trip today and they're saying it'll be this way all summer.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 28, 2011)

After 46 years of living on this Earth I have never had a reaction to Poison Ivy, not until a week and a half ago! Left lower leg is swollen and itchy. Doesn't bother me too much in the daytime, but keeps me awake at night.
Still it's not all that bad compared to others Poison Ivy horror stories I've heard.


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 28, 2011)

Hell is other people - Sartre 
Hell is sometimes other people - Lighthunmust

I am annoyed everyday by somebody to a greater or lessor degree, the only thing that doesn't make it hell is magnitude, duration, and my empathy.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 28, 2011)

Played ball hockey on the injured toe last night. Took my shoe off to see my sock soaked in blood! Won't be playing the next two days...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> Ever have one of those days where the entire human race just irritates the eff out of ya'?
> 
> Well, this was one of those days...and on a Monday, too...what are the odds?


 
Been there, done that. Hated it!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Rolled the power window down on the truck last night to get some fresh air and now it won't roll up again!!!! Something is binding up as I can hear the motor trying to roll it. Once and a while it will go up an inch or two. Good thing it is Summer! Looks like I'll be tearing the door apart tonight. Supposed to be 100+ degrees F tomorrow!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2011)

I feel like I'm gonna die.....

Chest hurts and ponding head ache.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 29, 2011)

The heat and the humidity. Bright sunshine (that's okay), 27-30 C and humid...*pants*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

Dam racoons...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 29, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dam racoons...


 Do racoons build dams in SC?

sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

Smarta**


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2011)

Some numpty **** for brains who can't drive has scraped down the side of my old, but once pristine, Vitara 4x4, leaving a long scratch across the passenger door, rear wheel arch and wheel, and also leaving some of his own vehicle's red paint. B*ll*cks !!


----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2011)

man you have worse luck with cars than me Terry !

went for an interview today but it was a complete waste of time, had to stop it and leave as there was no use carrying on after 5 minutes as i was never going to take the job, bloody employment agency should not have even sent me there !!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't you just love that......


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 2, 2011)

Too hot to work in the shop today. No A/C in there. Took a nap then started up about 10 pm, still a bit hot but I'm on a roll with my latest project (see start to finish builds).


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 2, 2011)

Airframes said:


> numpty **** for brains



thanks Terry, I regularly pick up new words for 'idiot' from you. 
Looks like we both run into them on a regular basis.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2011)

Some corner cutting SOB nearly took the front of my car off today as i came up to a T junction...just where some F%#*ing idiots get a license is beyond me....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2011)

Spotter decided he wasn't gonna pay attention and I dropped the bar and it hit me in the chest....now my ribs hurt everytime i breath


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 5, 2011)

Buddy gave me a Michalob Golden Light to drink on Saturday and I've been in a foul mood ever since!!!


----------



## MacArther (Jul 5, 2011)

Going from flat-lands Phoenix, AZ to Albuquerque, NM at 5,000~ feet has sapped all my energy. I feel like going to bed for the day and its only 5pm!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 5, 2011)

A murderer walked free from court today. 

Screw the US Justice system, Jurors should be intelligent people not people with the IQ of a rock. Sorry for believing in you US justice system.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 6, 2011)

Moved some still-in-boxes computers. Shouldn't have done that.
Ow. Back.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught in the rain today....pity I didn't have some soap....


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2011)

everybody and everything !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
present company excepted of course


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2011)

test failure on one of our products....just great!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 7, 2011)

Drove past a nasty car accident on the way to work this morning. Looks to me liek someone cut someone off in traffice at a fairly high rate of speed. One pickup was dented a little and the SUV behind him looks like it flipped and rolled several times. I hope everyone is OK, but I suspect there were some serious injuries.
I couldn't even look as I drove by, having been in my share of accidents, one nearly fatal, I do not want to see someone elses pain and suffering. I still get a little tense when I see a bad accident, in fact my hands are shaking just typeing this.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 7, 2011)

Work.


----------



## javlin (Jul 7, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Work.



Don't say it so 



Wayne Little said:


> Caught in the rain today....pity I didn't have some soap....



You mean someone gets rain??four months with maybe 5" of rain last water bill was $185.00 I am hoping Tropical storm and will even take a Cat 1 hurricane ATM.Cheers Men life is grand


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 7, 2011)

Head full of snot and a sore throat. Yay for summer colds. *growls*


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2011)

Product i wanted continued to fail tests, now scrapped to be done again.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2011)

Grandpa is in the hospital again after having trouble breathing last night


----------



## rochie (Jul 8, 2011)

work.
i'm not an emotional person but at the minute i seem to be on the verge of bursting into tears of frustration at the whole way in which i'm forced to work in an kitchen not fit for purpose with not enough staff and try to improve standards whilst trying to maintain impossible food cost to sales budgets !
i've been doing this for 25 years, in busier establishments yet this place is almost reducing me to tears, i think i'm getting old !!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2011)

FIA to consider off-throttle blown diffuser issue overnight - F1 news - AUTOSPORT.com


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 9, 2011)

Was planning on Geneseo Air Show in the States tomorrow and its forecast blue clear skies , but had a medical test today they injected me with some radioactive crap for a CT scan after test the tech tells me that I can't cross border for 3 days because the Radioactive crap will set off sensors at border.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2011)

That's sad news Neil. Can't you just tell the border guys that you're not really a nuclear threat?!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 9, 2011)

Airframes said:


> That's sad news Neil. Can't you just tell the border guys that you're not really a nuclear threat?!


I could probably give it a whirl but then I'd probably be stuck in room for hours with a ton of folks that smell of strange foods .......


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, possibly not worth the effort, especially if it happens there and back.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2011)

I was hoping to make it to Geneseo this year..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> I could probably give it a whirl but then I'd probably be stuck in room for hours with a ton of folks that smell of strange foods .......


 
So I see you've been here before 

Seriously, that really stinks! Did the test at least go ok?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Friggin cold all day, stayed inside....


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 10, 2011)

I've got quite the opposite Wayne, pushing 100 today and high humidity. No A/C in my shop so I'm forced to work early morning or not at all.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2011)

Rather have that 100F Andy any day...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 12, 2011)

Use to be so easy
To blow my nose so clean
But I found that the cold
was the price you have to pay
I found that that tissue is no friend of mine
I should have know'n time after time

So long
it was so long ago
But I've still got the cold so bad.



*sneezes*


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 13, 2011)

Some grunt in a 4 wheel drive backed into our parked car today. Just jumped into his machine, didn't even look and turned into the back of our car shunting it forward about 6 inches.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Was planning on Geneseo Air Show in the States tomorrow and its forecast blue clear skies , but had a medical test today they injected me with some radioactive crap for a CT scan after test the tech tells me that I can't cross border for 3 days because the Radioactive crap will set off sensors at border.


 
Just tell them you're an undocumented immigrant and they'll let you right in. Even give you a driver's license!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2011)

I found out that they magazine that used my prints and didn't pay me has also not paid at least three other photographers. I am going to find out how prolific they have been and make sure that everyone knows that they are lying thieves.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2011)

SOB's....go get 'em Eric!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2011)

After a couple of nice sunny days, overcast and raining today...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2011)

Head full of snot and an upset stomach. Yay.


----------



## MacArther (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I've been graduated since May with an Associates Degree in General Studies, and have been trying to get my diploma! Now, the people in charge are telling me that I somehow lost it, even though THEY said to return it after the ceremony so it could be sent to my home!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 18, 2011)

Instead of having a day off today I got put in the quality department to carry out an audit on one of our contractors; which means that instead of my usual four days off between shifts I've had 23 hours off...and won't be off now until friday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2011)

had to whack on me jeans today...was a bit nippy....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2011)

Well feel free to send the coolness our way! Chickens are laying boiled eggs.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

The state sent out a Civil Authority warning?


----------



## javlin (Jul 19, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> The state sent out a Civil Authority warning?



Whats that in Jeresy?The gubernment expecting the natives to get restless?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, and I guess so!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 19, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> had to whack on me jeans today...was a bit nippy....


 
I'll trade you Wayne. 

Today I spent all day standing in the 93 degree sun inspecting storm sewer installation, and the next two days it's expected to get up to 97 degrees and there are going to be two sewer crews working a quarter mile apart, so I'll spend all day walking back and forth between them. 

I think I feel an Illness coming on.......


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 19, 2011)

Guy at work just won 43million in lottery and its tax free my bet is he'll turn up to work


----------



## javlin (Jul 19, 2011)

Now that is something else Neil "taxfree" NICE!!This subject came up when that guy gave the ball back to Jeter and the Yankees gave him all that stuff to say thanks.And guess whhaaattt the IRS shows up "that's a gift" you owes us 8-$13,000 Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 19, 2011)

How about all week.... My wife want's to sell her Ford Edge. Her "plan" is to buy a small car for the winter and a sports car for the summer. I've looked at and drove too many #*^%'in cars this week and last, I'm ready to step in front of a bus. Or maybe push her......by accident of coarse. I will admit the 6 speed Camaro is sweet, even if I'm a TA guy.


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 19, 2011)

If you're not married, keep it that way. It mean's "paint brush" and "STRESS". Even if you do love her. Dogs you don't want , grass you have to mow and model airplanes still in the boxes (25years old). Run Away, Run Away.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> I'll trade you Wayne.
> 
> Today I spent all day standing in the 93 degree sun inspecting storm sewer installation, and the next two days it's expected to get up to 97 degrees and there are going to be two sewer crews working a quarter mile apart, so I'll spend all day walking back and forth between them.
> 
> I think I feel an Illness coming on.......



Thought you lived in the windy city...........


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Snot and headache. *pouts*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good friends brother died in a car accident on Monday. 46 years old!!! Sounds like alchohol may have been involved, so it could have been preventable. Thankfully no one else was in the vehicle with him and no other vehicles were involved.


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2011)

sorry to hear that Buck

vegetarians annoyed me today !!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear buck....

rather have that warm weather Glenn!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2011)

For football today had to run up hills with people on our back...

in 103 degree heat...


----------



## javlin (Jul 21, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> For football today had to run up hills with people on our back...
> 
> in 103 degree heat...



Find a lighter girl friend My Son


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2011)

Well I guess it was worse for my partner, Lineman had to pair up with receivers, backs and they had to carry us


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2011)

Think yourself lucky you don't live in my town H - it could have been a Hippocroccofrog on your back, yeuck !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2011)

Character building Harrison!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2011)

True but its rewarding since I'll be in Mexico Costa Rica and Panama during next weeks practices


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 22, 2011)

Oslo got bombed. 
Motherf*****g, chickens**t, no-good, yellow-bellied c**k-su**ing sons of b*****s that did this!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2011)

Wan't impressed to hear that news either Maria, think you just about covered it...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 23, 2011)

...AND wankers! *growls*

And yes - I've got the deepest, heartfelt sympathy for the victims and their families, but damn!
The media here in Scandinavia is _really _pushing it this time, with reporters from - among others "Verdens Gang (Norwegian newspaper) - calling the young people on their cell phones _while _they were being attacked, thereby putting them further in danger _while _the shooting went on - many were trying desperately to hide from the mad gunmen, and now no-one's really sure if this might have cost some of the now dead young people their lives, or what!

And yes, it's important to get information out to people, but the newspapers, news sites and television stations are _really _wallowing _big _time in the death and destruction this time - it's so _sickening_.
Danish television is showing/sending one of the norwegian channel directly, all the time. 
For f***'s sake...*shakes head*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

Cripes! I had no idea they were doing that!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad you added Wankers Maria, an important ommission, F*#%ing Media....probably fit the Wanker bill nicely.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 27, 2011)

Mozzie bite on the ankle! Grrrrrrr! *scratches frantically*


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2011)

friggin' alarm woke me up early....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2011)

BBC Sport - F1 - BBC and Sky awarded rights in new Formula 1 deal


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2011)

Lost our final lacrosse game today, and came home with my fair share of scrapes and bruises....


----------



## rochie (Jul 30, 2011)

two weddings both at the same time only one oven to cook the food in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2011)

Was supposed to go to a comedy club with a friend and they ended up canceling at the last minute.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 31, 2011)

Why do religious people whine so much?
"I'm offended by that!" No - you're whining!
"You've got to show respect for my belief in God!" 
Nope - not when you're whining like that!
Because - well - if your religious belief is as strong as you claim it is, then why do you need other people to respect your religion, as in: Bow to it?
Stop whining and get a life!
Christ!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2011)

Damn laptop....been giving me the sh!ts all week...


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

The bloody rioters in England.
Giving us a bad name before the Olympics.

Where's the French Riot Police when we need them?

John


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2011)

Readie said:


> The bloody rioters in England.
> Giving us a bad name before the Olympics.
> 
> Where's the French Riot Police when we need them?
> ...



Very disappointing to see whats going on...


----------



## Readie (Aug 10, 2011)

I should coca mate


----------



## MacArther (Aug 10, 2011)

Waking up at 5:30 AM when I only needed to wake up at 6AM, and then doing testing for more than 5 hours.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2011)

6am wake up for me too..BUT...I woke up at 5am..goddam it and then couldn't get back to sleep!


----------



## Readie (Aug 11, 2011)

The rain today


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 11, 2011)

Readie said:


> The rain today



We had it to, all day and it were lovel.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2011)

woke up at 5am again..goddam it!!


----------



## MacArther (Aug 13, 2011)

The internet has been out for two days because the provider had an issue with their technology!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2011)

Nothing...nothing annoyed me today!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2011)

fractured ankle

Pain in the @$$ cause they take forever to heal and can have long term effects


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that H - I hope it heals properly.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks T

Also crutches are a pain in the @$$ as well.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2011)

how the hell did you do that Harrison?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 14, 2011)

Football practice! During a play I rolled it real bad and tried to see if it would get better and it didn't so I got xrays yesterday


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 14, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> Football practice! During a play I rolled it real bad and tried to see if it would get better and it didn't so I got xrays yesterday


when it gets itchy under the cast may I suggest something I used , cable ties they are flexible and long and don't hack the flesh


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2011)

Harrison, bad luck man....hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2011)

sat down at lunchtime to do some modelling and a phone enquiry took 30 minutes of my modelling time.....oh well....


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 15, 2011)

- has had one of those mondays...first I missed the train this morning...then one of the side mirrors on the car got smashed...then my fave fountain pen lost the cap...and then a bird shat on my bicycle saddle...what else can go wrong???


----------



## N4521U (Aug 15, 2011)

You could be working for My boss. He irritates the sh!t out of me. Been up since 2am. Gotta get out of that place.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 16, 2011)

I pulled out the airbrush to do a quick 5 minute spray job on some landing gear wheels and ended up spending and hour struggling to remove some gunk from the tip without destroying it.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 17, 2011)

Where do I start... first, the company in Colorado where my wife works was merged with another headquarted in Texas. Not so bad except they decided to close the offices in Colorado. Fortunately they offered to move her there expenses paid. Unfortunately she has to move there alone. She's Russian and moving into a place with no friends, no relatives, English isn't her first language, and she's never been there before. Everything frightens her and I can't be there to help.
Second, her parents are doing very poorly in health with Mom going through dementia right up there with Alzheimers and all the problems this brings. Her Dad is failing in health with a slight case of pneumonia and increasing depression. Most the time he doesn't get out of bed. Her sister is the only caretaker. My ex has decided to take me to court to try to get more money than she is entitled to. I've always paid more than the courts allowed for the kids but she thinks it's not enough. Now I have a ton of paperwork to fill out because of it. Our Great Dane has a tumor on her leg that bleeds and has an open sore the size of a silver dollar. I bandage it up but she removes it after I've gone to work. Then the apartment manager for the place where my wife is staying charges her an extra hundred dollars because he couldn't break down the receipt to separate the charges between deposit and application fee. The dude is helpful but incompetant. At home, I'm trying to get the house ready for photos so it can be put on the market but I keep getting delayed as I'm trying to put out these other fires. At work, I keep getting switched around to different productlines. No sooner than I get started on the machines, I get told to work on another product line. Of course now that my wife is in Texas there is no one to talk to in this quiet house. What next?


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 17, 2011)

This, by the way, is the reason I haven't been posting much for the last several weeks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeez Bill, sorry to hear things are going pear shaped....hope it turns around soon man!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 17, 2011)

Dammit....somebody came in and moved the master bathroom doorframe while we were sleeping.

Good thing I'm no longer in retail and required to be on my feet all day.







Wife just left to drop off the kiddo with the great-grandparents for the day, then we'll head over to the Care-Now place where they can tell me I'm an idiot and watch out for doorframes. Which I'm pretty sure have been staring at me all morning with evil, malevolent grins, waiting for me to get close so they can spring out again. The chairs are in on it too.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't you know that stuff like door frames get moved around in the night by those Hippocrocofrogs.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 17, 2011)

Curse them!

Yep...its official. Its broken. Doc got it taped up to the toe next to it....now its really hurting. Where'd that Advil go....


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 17, 2011)

- has had my first car accident...or: incident.
Left side mirror went AWOL when I got too close to a parked van...y'know, those sturdy japanese vans with concrete side mirrors that'll tear the wing off a 747 if it gets too close? 
Anyway, I stopped and checked that the van was alright, otherwise I'd have left a note with name and address.
I absolutely _hate _people who just drives away from small accidents like that - that's totally irresponsible in my opinion, and so I thought it would be the right thing to do just in case.

I couldn't see a darned thing on the van that I hit, and I even double checked just to make sure.
I then picked up the remains of my car's mirror, and walked over to where I parked, and called my boss, telling him about the absent mirror.
I also checked the mirror case that were left, and it turns out that the (fold-in) side mirror thing had - ta-daaaa! - folded in, and in that process the mirror itself had come loose and dropped out of the mirror casing.

We agreed that I'd go straight to the work shop at the central precinct, and so I did. 
Boss even told me that it was cool of me that I told him right away, and that he was happy that I called him. 
Erm - is it just me, or isn't that the natural thing to do in such a situation? *scratches head*
And: Hmmm, I've got a _good _boss! 

Fortunately the workshop had a spare mirror ready for me, and 10 minutes later I thanked the mechanic and drove back to the museum with a brand new left side mirror. 
Dayum, it isn't even painted yet.  
Neither is the right side side-mirror, but hey - I didn't break _that _mirror! 

So all in all it wasn't so bad, the only thing left for me to work on, is to get my ears back to their natural skin colour - the red colour tend to glow in the dark.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2011)

Good one Ra...and Maria......i don't like those table edges that jump out at you when you walk past them....dead leg...maybe next time i'll watch what i'm [email protected]


----------



## Readie (Aug 18, 2011)

Not getting the cement mix right....AGAIN
Arrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 18, 2011)

BBC news reported a little earlier that Israeli Air Force is bombing Gaza - IMO, are they trying to turn those neibouring countries on the cups of possible better democracy, civil rights and better relations with Israel, to possibly become more religously extreme instead?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2011)

some virus thingy in the main computer, that we can't seem to get rid of at the moment....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2011)

Watching Aussie rules today and watching skill errors that just shouldn't be happening as regularly as they do...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Went to the archery range yesterday to tune a set of new arrows to a Longbow I bought this spring. Strung the bow, layed out my arrows and different weight practice point and got ready to shoot. Went throw some garbage away and when I was done felt a large pain come upon my left hand. Hornet was firmly attached to my hand!!! Started to swell and my palm and pointing finger got numb, Shot maybe a dozen arrows before I had to give it up.
Still a little tender and sore in the palm area today. That was one mean and nasty critter!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2011)

6.0 earthquake  

Epicenter was in Washington D.c. was felt in New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't find anyone to go with, to the Roskilde Airshow on saturday.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 23, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Can't find anyone to go with, to the Roskilde Airshow on saturday.



Oh heck, I'll go with you. How your going to get me over there is all I need to know


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 23, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Oh heck, I'll go with you. How your going to get me over there is all I need to know



Aw thanks Bucksnort...about getting you over here: Well...can you swim???


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 23, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Aw thanks Bucksnort...about getting you over here: Well...can you swim???



I can swim! For about 50 feet then it turns into a big drink of water and a nice peaceful float on the water (aka drowning) ;(


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2011)

are people nuts over there Maria...? not wanting to go to an airshow with YOU....shame on them...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah! Maybe they thought you said _hair_ show !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2011)

lunch break cut short so less time to get modelling done...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 26, 2011)

Day 4 of stinking cold, just can't shake it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2011)

Wayne: Yeah! *pouts* 
Terry: LOL yeah, that might be the reason why. 

Roskilde Airshow canceled for today, which makes perfect sense. 
Plenty of thunderstorms in that area.
But DAMN I had been looking forward to that ever since the dates were announced. 
And all those people who has been setting everything up, arranging and all...damn!!!
Ah well, as I said: It makes perfect sense NOT to fly in that weather.
I mean: There's no fun and no point in not being able to see what you're going to hit, eh???


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2011)

Bad luck on the weather Maria...


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2011)

Another defeat for my beloved Greens...


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2011)

F*****g internet provider has a fault at their end,no connection for two days and not being fixed till monday ! Had to use my blackberry for this post


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2011)

That sucks Karl....

Some D!ck broke the aerial on the canopy of my Ju88 at a comp today! I wish F#*cking people would have some goddam respect for other peoples property.

AND when I showed up 2 kids rushed up to one of the tables....one started trying to spin a propeller and the other tried to pick up another aircraft...!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2011)

got a new wireless router from ISP but now it looks like the wireless card on my laptop needs updating to use it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Readie (Aug 29, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> That sucks Karl....
> 
> Some D!ck broke the aerial on the canopy of my Ju88 at a comp today! I wish F#*cking people would have some goddam respect for other peoples property.
> 
> AND when I showed up 2 kids rushed up to one of the tables....one started trying to spin a propeller and the other tried to pick up another aircraft...!!!!!




Well bad mate.
No respect for your skill and hard work.
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2011)

Amen to that John...since then nothing has annoyed me...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 1, 2011)

Air conditioner compressor blew the clutch. $600 to fix. CRAP CRAP CRAP


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2011)

Australia's ordinary performance in the soccer tonight....even though we just scored to lead 2 - 1


----------



## N4521U (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry bout the cold Vic.............

But my baaaaack is crap. Could barely walk 9 holes this morning. Did some spray painting, B-24 and Yak interiors but could hardly stand to do it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2011)

another day where nothing has annoyed me....


----------



## brucejscott (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got put of the hospital after going in Thursday night. An ulcer I didn't even know I had let go and I lost a quarter of my blood volume. Passed out and woke up in the E.R. Had to have surgery to seal the ulcer. Bed rest and bland diet for the next two weeks. Then I go in for a colonoscopy and another endoscope.


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2011)

wow Bruce, get well soon


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2011)

brucejscott said:


> Just got put of the hospital after going in Thursday night. An ulcer I didn't even know I had let go and I lost a quarter of my blood volume. Passed out and woke up in the E.R. Had to have surgery to seal the ulcer. Bed rest and bland diet for the next two weeks. Then I go in for a colonoscopy and another endoscope.



Best wishes mate.
Not nice...


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll say. I was going to post somnething here but that takes the cake. I feel humbled now. Get well mate!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2011)

Hell's Teeth Bruce! Not a good thing, especially when unexpected! Hope you heal soon mate. BTW, try not to laugh - it hurts!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2011)

Dam Bruce, hope you are up and about quickly!


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2011)

looking for a Tamiya Typhhon in 1/48 and found they are £32 a go !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2011)

Strewth Bruce, hope you're up and around quick mate...take care...


----------



## brucejscott (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. What sucks most is not having the energy to do anything. I feel sorry for anybody with chronic anemia.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

A luchtime meeting meant no modelling...


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2011)

inner glass door on my main oven has exploded all over 2 wedding buffets that were inside warming up !!!!!

been in kitchens 25+years useing similar ovens and have never seen that happen before, had to drive to a hotel close by and use there ovens and race back before stuff got cold.

guests got a bit of a mish mash of items i had in stock !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2011: England 13-9 Argentina

The win was good but the performance was terrible, really need some big improvements.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2011)

Heck Karl, that sounds bl**dy serious ! Hope you can get it sorted mate.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2011)

Got back to playing football today, after 4 weeks of not playing. Only thing is the fractured ankle still feels like absolute crap.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2011)

Sometime after 2200 last night, persons or persons unknown, took my front outdoor hose (100 feet) and dragged it across the street. A neighbor had left the rear windows of his Dodge Durango down. They removed the nozzle, stuck the hose in the window and turned the water on. My wife woke me at 0440 saying she hears water running. I checked the inside of the house.... no water here. Then checked the outside and found the problem. I turned the water off and called the police. They got here at 0505, and woke my neighbor up. I went back to bed. 

I guess some kids have nothing better to do....

Charles


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 13, 2011)

Effing little buggers...


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 14, 2011)

Dad gets his heart surgery done on monday, and I'm f****n' terrified.
I just hope that it's the best thing he's ever done since marrying Mom and having me.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2011)

Hope all goes well Maria - will cross my fingers for you all. (OK, they're already bl**dy crossed, but you know what I mean !)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2011)

Me too maria, hope all goes well....


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. *hugs the guys*

Annoying thing today:
Think I've got one helluva cold coming up. Ew.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2011)

Couldn't find a set of brass cannon barrels this morning, [email protected] better stop hiding from me....


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry to be flippant Wayne, but maybe the (brass) monkey borrowed for his balls this evening? *assumes this weather is going to be colder and windier..*


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> Sorry to be flippant Wayne, but maybe the (brass) monkey borrowed for his balls this evening? *assumes this weather is going to be colder and windier..*



Bl**dy hope not I got a better use for them!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> [email protected] better stop hiding from me....



I know the gang. The boss is a German named Alzheimer.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 18, 2011)

Two plane crashes in the US at airshows...damn...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2011)

Know the feeling, was nervous wreck when my dad had his heart operation, me being here and they over there, not fun! Wish all the best for your dad Maria, actually.....he'll soon be chasing you and mum around the house!

As for now, besides no internet on the computer.....bloody cold this weekend.....sniff...cough...sniff....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2011)

Wurger said:


> I know the gang. The boss is a German named Alzheimer.



Um......I forget who that is...??


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 21, 2011)

Having to return to work after 4.5 days off. Having a sore hip from crawling across a field of oats while hunting this weekend. And getting on-line for the first time in those 4.5 days and finding out that the old timer that owned the Traditional Archery Shop I bought many items from, and sometimes just went into to B.S. with the owner passed away from a battle with Cancer this weekend. He will be missed by many.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Buck....


----------



## MacArther (Sep 22, 2011)

Had to ban some hackers and watch some suspicious people in a game, rather than actually playing the game and having fun!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2011)

Friggin Collingwood [email protected] just won to make it to the AFL grand Final......man that really sucks...


----------



## Readie (Sep 23, 2011)

Everyone.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 24, 2011)

Tonight's late night lesson for biker buddy Jørn:
_Never _move your motorcycle with the side stand down, push it over the kerb (side stand goes up because it hits the kerb), and you don't hear the side stand going back up, because you're wearing earplugs and helmet - and then proceed with putting the motorcycle on the side stand _without _checking that the side stand is actually *down*.
Now the left pannier cover (Biarritzblau) has got some nasty scratches, and the left cylinder head cover got some pretty efficient gashes, too.
At least his beemer wasn't leaking anything right afterwards, but he'll have to check tomorrow, just to be sure.
It's one of those *stupid* errors that you make, when you're more tired than you think you are.
Damn, I feel so sorry for him and his gorgeous beemer!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 24, 2011)

Is it an R70/R75 BB or newer Boxer like a 1150? It should be technicaly ok if he dropped it 'off the stand' at standstill apart from a bruised ego and paint... I hope you let him pick it up hehe.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 24, 2011)

I have crohn's disease so the pain from it..and its a terrible auto-immune disease..sometimes flu-like symptoms can come outta no where and last for only like 24 hours or even days..its awful and right now that's how it is for me..im shivering and have a fever and feel like crap.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 24, 2011)

I hope the current bout passes quickley and easily Terri  Myself I have rather aggrivating psorosis, and from this afternoon, repetatively annoying sneezing fits on occasion today  - I hope a music vids might be some minor comfort... what-last-movie-show-you-saw-2980-106.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 24, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> I hope the current bout passes quickley and easily Terri  I have rather aggrivating psorosis, and today repetatively annoying sneezing fits on occasion today - someone passed me their early Autumn cold I think,



it's something fierce, I tell ya what ..I can't sleep or do anything when I'm this way.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 24, 2011)

Thats a bugger, I can but imagine, sometimes my skin... feels like coarse sandpaper, and hurts as much as being dragged across it with extra salt n' vinegar thrown on. I hope some of the vids help the boredom , I have other amv sites/links if better than nothing.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 24, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> Thats a bugger, I can but imagine, sometimes my skin... feels like coarse sandpaper, and hurts as much as being dragged across it with extra salt n' vinegar thrown on. I hope some of the vids help the boredom , I have other amv sites/links if better than nothing.



Ouch..what's the difference between psoriasis and eczema? When flu season comes I better watch myself..cause getting that mess when one has an auto-immune problem could mean the difference of hospitalization and what have you.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 24, 2011)

eczema doesn't produce 'armoured' like skin plates I think, all I know parts of me look like aligator skin at times - luckly not much in everday visible places, it can be incedible itchy/burning sensation for me, that comes and goes, or sometimes all day pain. But its why I try to always be so jovial and happy - stress makes it worse; be it concious or sub-concious stresswise..


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah with my crohn's you have the shits sometimes..and for some reason today that's happening for me..and that's a BAD indication...for the past couple hours today..the pain hasnt been so bad..but holyshit..no pun intended..just off and on from the bathrom...but its all a part of crohn's disease..I usually don't though..which is what is typical of most who have this condition. My doctor wants to do another colonoscopy and im terrified as if any of the inflammation has spread and I really hope not..and being I have no job right now..that means no health insurance..and no insurance can make it unaffordable for certain medications that I so desperately need..and now I need help from the state..I never thought I'd turn to the state for welfare assistance. it's embarrassing. But I gotta do it if I want my health..but you can bet if and when I get a job again in this atrocious job market..im getting off it!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 25, 2011)

I hear you on the job market being atrocious, same over here in Brum too, engineering manufacturing is/was my thing, we don't make enough of much if anything here anymore, to create jobs improve residual affluance; mostly all tertiary/service jobs nowerdays.... Having to second guess the mood you gut is in, isn't so nice if its being more than 'grumpy'.
Sometimes I wished I didn't leave the UK and then return 2 years later - it meant my previous UK job history was worthless...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2011)

Well reading about what some of you guys and gals is experiencing....i guess not getting to sleep in this morning isn't a big deal...


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> Is it an R70/R75 BB or newer Boxer like a 1150? It should be technicaly ok if he dropped it 'off the stand' at standstill apart from a bruised ego and paint... I hope you let him pick it up hehe.



Hi Razor, and thanks. 

It's a 2008 BMW R1200RT (89000 kms/55302 miles, all by Jørn), and he and his buddy Find picked it up.
I think that the scratches on the pannier cover can be fixed with a scratch repair pen/kit, but the gashes on the cylinder head cover is another story.
I just hope that the bike doesn't leak anything today, otherwise it'll be an expensive mistake.

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 25, 2011)

BikerBabe Jorn 
I think that the little cylinder head ABS plastic pucks/skid plates from a similar/same engined GS model could be found fitted to outside of the rocker boxes, if you/he a little need something to take the 'drop off stand' damage/scuffs in the future. 
It shouldn't leak yet - it would be already if it was I feel - some of the gouging of the rocker cover (because it's not quite as hard) helps protect the cyinder head. 

If it, the rockercover looks like it has really been mauled by a Tiger (be it Triumph's or the animal), then you might want to start hunting for scapyards, net, papers or dealears for new rocker cover in the future for piece of mind less cost from servicing staff, when it does eventually 'hole' through. 
Not meaning by its age, ware or usage, but by future accidents/drops as the covers and most of engine is an aluminuim alloy, not the steel alloys brittle iron of old..

Sometime, that is true Wayne  and it was Saturday night, so...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2011)

Load test failures on 2 out of 3 Valve Box product samples not had this happen before...very inconvenient retests are in order, if these fail then their is an issue with a $50000 order!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 26, 2011)

*Expensively Whistles* Bugger dude, good luck on getting them to cover all or partial costs; on that sort of outlay, they got to fullfill their end of the user agreements, more so to keep their 'quality rating' marketable.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Not annoyed..but im in pain and Im going to go to the doctor and quite possibly be admitted into the hospital. Crohn's pain can be annoying..but when serious complications arise like obstructions, kidney and liver problems, so far Im unable to keep anything down today from this morning..just puking..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Terri-Tsu said:


> Not annoyed..but im in pain and Im going to go to the doctor and quite possibly be admitted into the hospital. Crohn's pain can be annoying..but when serious complications arise like obstructions, kidney and liver problems, so far Im unable to keep anything down today from this morning..just puking..



Yikes. Hope you get well soon. 

What annoyed me today, 2 sore shoulders and one home computer that appears to have come down with a Virus, even though Firewalls, anti-virus, etc..... Nothing on there I don't mind loosing, so time to scrub the hard drive clean and start from scratch I guess.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 26, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> BikerBabe Jorn
> I think that the little cylinder head ABS plastic pucks/skid plates from a similar/same engined GS model could be found fitted to outside of the rocker boxes, if you/he a little need something to take the 'drop off stand' damage/scuffs in the future.
> It shouldn't leak yet - it would be already if it was I feel - some of the gouging of the rocker cover (because it's not quite as hard) helps protect the cyinder head.
> 
> ...



Hi Readie and thanks for the input. 

I've seen those covers, and I suggested them to Jørn, but he doesn't want non-original BMW parts on his bike. 
I bet he'll just buy a new cylinder head cover, the next time the beemer goes to get serviced. 
And knowing him, I bet he won't even consider buying anything even remotely used for his bike, even if it's original BMW parts. *palmface*
And *if* he complains about the cost of beemer service and parts, I'm gonna friggin' _tickle _him to pieces! 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2011)

Having the ump-teenth meeting on the same frickin' topic with no leadership conclusion facilitated.


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2011)

things going down hill very fast at work, stuggling a bit at home and not much on the horizon to brighten things up !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2011)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2011 semi-final: Wales 8-9 France


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2011)

Dam Rochie, that really stinks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2011)

friggin aches and pains of a weekend of lacrosse, not having played for months.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 18, 2011)

Snot, fever, sore throat, constantly tired.
Hate it. Hate it. Hate it. Hate it.
Aaaaaaaaaand......hate it!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Headache, congested sinuses, sore neck/shoulders, constantly tired, stinking cold!!!! Sounds like I've got a similar ailment as Maria has. I'll lift a shot to our speedy recovery later tonight.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Here's to snot-free health, Bucksnort. *raises mug w. hot chocolate*


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 19, 2011)

This coming Friday: our plane takes off at 7am for Orlando, Florida.

This past Tuesday-ish: came down with a cold.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2011)

The <bleep><bleep><bleeping> FAA!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh do tell! 

My oldest son completely unable to police his late night texting. Bang! Gone! Problem solved. Next?

[Oh how I relish being an aszhole.]


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 21, 2011)

- should've stayed indoors/home from work yesterday.
Has now got a cold so bad that it takes at least two people to be me. Ew.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2011)

Two Maria's..??


----------



## MacArther (Oct 21, 2011)

I have had a song stuck in my head for the last two days, and it refuses to budge!


----------



## DBII (Oct 21, 2011)

Ten freaking days to the office closes and I can only find temp work that pays $9 - 10 an hour. That is for a job that requries a college degree! To much demand for work and not enough suppply. I went to pick up photos from the airshow and once again the color was $^%#ed up. The P40 was light green and the reds were pink. Now were is that wild turkey!

DBII


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 21, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Two Maria's..??



Yeah - one with, one without cold.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2011)

Getting another  year older...lmao


----------



## MacArther (Oct 21, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> Getting another  year older...lmao



Look at it this way...in one form of Japanese date measurements, you actually aren't any older until the start of the new year!

Having odd dreams that make acid trips look sane.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 21, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> Getting another  year older...lmao


 
Well, the alternative is NOT getting another year older (AKA worm food, pushing daisy's, 6 feet under, etc...)


What annoyed me today? Having a dream this morning in which I hurt my back, then waking up and finding that I actually did have a sore back!!!! Been bothering me all flippin day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2011)

painted a part on my GB 109 today then cleaned out the airbrush and realized I had missed something else that needed painting in the same colour....damn!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 22, 2011)

I got my computer back today and it now works fine. Only problem is there’s nothing on it. Spent most of the day reinstalling programs and restoring files and have a ways to go yet. I’d love to get my hands on the computer geeks who get off by making up this [email protected] that efed up my computer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2011)

Should be able to send a lightning bolt back up their @ss Glenn.....sideways!!


----------



## MacArther (Oct 24, 2011)

The third fire-alarm for my dorm complex in the last 2 weeks! If this is planned, I wonder if the dorm managers have the story of the boy who cried wolf! To top it off, I was just dozing off in bed when this one went off!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2011)

Got to work, got my coffee out of the machine.....NO friggin' milk!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2011)

Bl**dy Hotmail not allowing access to my e-mails for two days running. Live Hotmail? Dead bl**dy coldmail I think !!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 25, 2011)

Terry, you sure its not your PC. It seems to me that ever since you've aquired that thing you've had problems, i.e. unable to load pics from the site, hotmail, etc. Could it be?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not saying it isn't the PC Chris, but everything else works fine, both on normal usage and on the 'net. Past problems have been sorted when I had the PC updated and the memory/capacity hugely increased - the pics loading problem was my fault, for not re-configuring after up-dating IE, and now works fine.
I only seem to have problems with 'hotmail' being slow sometimes, and now not being able to open messages or access any 'hotmail' function, and can only think this is due to the weight of traffic perhaps? Could be a internet connection problem, but as mentioned, everything else on the 'net works fine.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yearly prostate exam today. Enuff said!!!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 26, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yearly prostate exam today. Enuff said!!!



I can only hope for you everything is okay. Been there, done that. All it's good for now is to keep pee off my legs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2011)

N4521U said:


> I can only hope for you everything is okay. Been there, done that.



Everything is A-OK, just part of the yearly, over 40 physical.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 27, 2011)

Girl in my grade died in a car accident driving to school. T-boned at a bad intersection. She was a passenger and her brother was driving.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 28, 2011)

Damn I'm sorry to hear that, B17e! 

Had too much coffee yesterday...cork wanted.


----------



## DBII (Oct 28, 2011)

Harrison, I am sorry to hear the news. I know the school is having a bad time. Are you ok?

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm fine its a little shocking


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2011)

Went off to the model expo today.....forgot my [email protected]


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2011)

Rugby team lost today


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2011)

Too happy to be annoyed this weekend!


----------



## DBII (Oct 31, 2011)

Lost a tire on the way to work this morning. The good news was I was at a gass station. The bad news was the spare that came with the car had no air in it. I had to pay $1.00 US to put air in the tire. Of course I did not have a dollar and had to use a credit card. A nice way to spend a Monday morning.

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2011)

lacklustre drawn match in our local soccer tonight, should have watched something else...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2011)

Very good long time friend of the family passed away peacefully this morning he was 88.....RIP 'Uncle Lance'


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 5, 2011)

We left Florida and returned to Texas last Wed....apparently my debit-card number stayed there. Someone's been using my card. Wells Fargo is working on it for us. Blah.


----------



## MacArther (Nov 5, 2011)

In the middle of watching some shows on Youtube, and suddenly the site doesn't want to respond or load anymore!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2011)

The carpet monster got a model part [email protected]


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 9, 2011)

Within a ten minute period tonight working on my models I spilled a bottle of Solvset, The bowl of water I was using for decals, and a bottle of superglue. Decided to call it a night.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 10, 2011)

I think that people with pneumatic hammers who start to break up concrete at 0715 in the morning ought to be _shot_...in the _knees_!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2011)

I fully agree there Maria! Yesterday and today, from 07.30 until 17.00hrs, there have been people working on the ex-pub across the street, using grinders, cutters and pneumatic hammers, _and_ a gang using an excavator to dig a hole over a leaking water pipe, virtually outside my front door!
My bl**dy head is banging with the result of all the darned noise and vibration !!


----------



## Readie (Nov 10, 2011)

The unelected lying people in charge...


----------



## MacArther (Nov 10, 2011)

Bomb threat against the schools in Socorro, so class is canceled. Wouldn't be upset, except I was looking forward to the lecture in Geology!


----------



## Readie (Nov 11, 2011)

The French


----------



## MacArther (Nov 11, 2011)

Readie said:


> The French


Agreed.

Well, so far no explosions have gone off and released chemicals (from our bio-lab department) to start a zombie apocalypse, but I also have had a migraine off and on all day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2011)

Active mind saddled with a tired body


----------



## Readie (Nov 12, 2011)

MacArther said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Well, so far no explosions have gone off and released chemicals (from our bio-lab department) to start a zombie apocalypse, but I also have had a migraine off and on all day.



The Italians are doing my head in.

Hope your migraine is better today

Cheers
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2011)

cleaning some clogged up paint in my airbrush....


----------



## MacArther (Nov 13, 2011)

I found out one of my favorite teachers from High school has been diagnosed with Lung Cancer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2011)

MacArther said:


> I found out one of my favorite teachers from High school has been diagnosed with Lung Cancer.



aw...man....sorry to hear it


----------



## Readie (Nov 14, 2011)

MacArther said:


> I found out one of my favorite teachers from High school has been diagnosed with Lung Cancer.



That is not good. I'm not sure what to say mate....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 14, 2011)

MacArther said:


> I found out one of my favorite teachers from High school has been diagnosed with Lung Cancer.



It's never good to hear news like this.


Edit- Just had an update, all is seemingly okay, the ECG is showing steady returns so now it's off the ex-ray and some blood tests to see if they can find out what's going on.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 14, 2011)

Sad to say my surrogate daughters, husband to be has just had a heart attack. He is the hospital now and we are awaiting news.

On top of this the poor girl is also quite sick herself, suffering severely from gall bladder attacks and is due to have surgery Friday week.

Sometimes life just sucks.......


----------



## Readie (Nov 14, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Sad to say my surrogate daughters, husband to be has just had a heart attack. He is the hospital now and we are awaiting news.
> 
> On top of this the poor girl is also quite sick herself, suffering severely from gall bladder attacks and is due to have surgery Friday week.
> 
> Sometimes life just sucks.......




It does Vic, never rains but it pours.
Sometimes we don't appreciate health till we haven't got it.
Best wishes to you and your family
John


----------



## MacArther (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the concern guys....Now I just have to find batteries for my camera so I can take a picture advertising "Team Bemis" in support of the teacher from highschool.

I'll keep them in my prayers Vic.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Nestles have discontinued making piccalilli........... another light in life has gone out.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Sad to say my surrogate daughters, husband to be has just had a heart attack. He is the hospital now and we are awaiting news.
> 
> On top of this the poor girl is also quite sick herself, suffering severely from gall bladder attacks and is due to have surgery Friday week.
> 
> Sometimes life just sucks.......



Dam, you guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## Readie (Nov 16, 2011)

BBC News - David Cameron's Australian accent fails to impress

With all the trouble we have at home and in Europe this is all Mr Cameron can do....upset our friends.
Nice one David, where did you learn your social skills ?

oh yes.. Eton 

John


----------



## rochie (Nov 16, 2011)

was planning a whole day of work on my Ju 87,Typhoon and Tempest kits, but may only get an hour or so now !


----------



## MacArther (Nov 16, 2011)

My left hand has been numb or pins-and-needles all day!


----------



## DBII (Nov 17, 2011)

I sorry to hear about everyone medical issues. Makes my 17 days of unemployment seems unimportant.

DBII


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Being diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes a month ago. Not that concerned, with weigt loss and proper nutrition I'm sur eI'll have it under control. But, the part that annoyed me is figuring I'll need to use a hammer and nail to draw a drop of blood from my finger to use on the test strip, those puny, Girly-man lancets (my appologies to you girlie men out there) just don't do the trick on my thick skin...


----------



## MacArther (Nov 18, 2011)

My left hand is still asleep...I'm going to health services on Monday.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 18, 2011)

Damn filling with a bit of tooth fell out last night.............why always on a Friday night??????????????


----------



## rochie (Nov 19, 2011)

something has completley wipred out my laptop, all files deleted, omly saving grace is it was very old and could do with replacing but i wanted to decide when not some ******* with nothing better to do than make computer virus's


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 19, 2011)

That stinks Karl, did you by chance have a backup external.


----------



## rochie (Nov 19, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> That stinks Karl, did you by chance have a backup external.



nope but fortunately all my ref's and photos are on my main PC thats in my model workshop !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2011)

That's pure and utter sh*te mate!


----------



## rochie (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks old boy, but not too much harm done just bloody annoying


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2011)

THAT sucks Karl....at least you have the alternate...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 19, 2011)

Female friends sending me photo messages on the phone, of babies/kids w. food all over their faces. 
Ew. Ew. Ew. F*****g d-i-s-gusting!
It helped when I asked why the kid had a ingly dirty looking face, and can't people keep their own kids clean anymore? 
"But it is cuuuuuute?"
NO it isn't! It's f*****g d-i-s-gusting and gross, so please spare me!
And why do I have to look at some unknown relative's gooey baby, when I don't even *know* the people???
Lord knows one's own relatives' kids can be enough, why do I have to look at unknown people's kids as well?
NO I don't go all softie and melt when I look at kids, live with it or f*** off.


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with Maria on that one, its almost as bad as pics of babies freshly used potties... scat and golden pics should be adult only - i.e; of, for, and by adults...

Why is di-sgusting got a emote site block onsite? is it a swearword, is it rude, is the site makers/providers/servicers prudes etc? because it doesnt block **** or scumbag or bollox or excetera..


----------



## Readie (Nov 19, 2011)

rochie said:


> thanks old boy, but not too much harm done just bloody annoying



Sorry to hear that old bean, there are some dreadful cads out there. Absolutely not on old boy, not on at all.


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 19, 2011)

Tis' annoying enough Karl (a perfect excuse to abuse some 'Tension Sheets' aka bubble wrap, if you have some..). 
I've probably lost about 1.5TB of info 'collected' stuff (anime series, music, pics, referance mat'ls etc) in the last 5 years, but in my cases, due to a HDD death, a friend (supposed) myself dropping an external drive(s) - so I will not buy a internal or external bigger than 500GB...


----------



## Readie (Nov 20, 2011)

Losing my wedding ring....


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2011)

rather poor show by oneself whilst out shooting today !


----------



## Readie (Nov 20, 2011)

rochie said:


> rather poor show by oneself whilst out shooting today ![/QUOTE
> 
> You'll be asked to leave the Club old bean. We simply have the colonials beating us at shooting. Do try harder, there's a good chap


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2011)

Readie said:


> rochie said:
> 
> 
> > rather poor show by oneself whilst out shooting today ![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Readie (Nov 20, 2011)

rochie said:


> Readie said:
> 
> 
> > practice session tomorrow
> ...


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 20, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Being diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes a month ago. Not that concerned, with weigt loss and proper nutrition I'm sure I'll have it under control. But, the part that annoyed me is figuring I'll need to use a hammer and nail to draw a drop of blood from my finger to use on the test strip, those puny, Girly-man lancets (my appologies to you girlie men out there) just don't do the trick on my thick skin...


The Wife's a Diabetes Educator so I'll turn it over to her:

Hi. Lots of my patients have the same complaint. I have a couple ideas for you. Stay away from using the index fingers of your hands (esp. the dominant one). Make sure you are using the "sides" of the tips of your fingers, not the pads. Wash your hands with warm (increased bld. flow) soapy water, stay away from using alcohol (makes your skin tougher). Crank up the depth on the lancing device that came with your meter. Usually, it is the "higher the number" the harder it will poke you. If it doesn't have numbers look for "dots" or "pictures of drops" with these types of devices the bigger the dot or drop the harder the poke. The other important thing is is getting the blood to the tip of your finger BEFORE you poke it. Put your hands by your side and clench and unclench them about 20 times (increased bld. flow). This next step is the most important. Whatever finger you are going to poke, take the thumb and index finger of the opposite hand and squeeze the finger in a rolling motion from the base to just above the firnucleolikle (easy to teach in person, hard to describe). Do this about 5 or 6 times. Then poke your finger with the device FIRMLY against your finger. Then squeeze your finger again, as above, until you have a big enough drop of blood for your meter. 

If your fingers are just too tough even doing all that, you might want to think about doing "alternative site" testing. Which is just a fancy way of saying using spots other than your fingertips (ie. pads of palms, arm, leg ....etc.). The meters that require the smalamountamout of blood (size of this dot . ) are the Freestyle Freedom lite, Freestyle lite, One Touch Mini, One touch Ultra. But what meter you choose depends upon what meter is best covered by your insurance. If you are still having trouble look-up a diabetes educator in your area (google American Association of Diabetes Educators). If by some chance you live in the St. Paul/Minneapolis area, I have a good friend who is the Diabetes educator at the North Memorial Clinics, look her up.


----------



## MacArther (Nov 20, 2011)

Having to find a suitable area to get a picture advertising "Team Bemis" (the teacher with lung cancer) because apparently even in lighted conditions, my dorm area is too dark.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2011)

Monday!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 21, 2011)

Waiting most of the day to see the dentist (had a filling and part of the tooth break off on Friday evening), only to be told I'll have to wait until 21 Dec to get it fixed. Not a real problem as I've no pain, but bu**er me, a months wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd rather be waiting for a dentist appt...... I have to work tomorrow! I got Planes to work on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Readie (Nov 21, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Waiting most of the day to see the dentist (had a filling and part of the tooth break off on Friday evening), only to be told I'll have to wait until 21 Dec to get it fixed. Not a real problem as I've no pain, but bu**er me, a months wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




That is poor service Vic. Is there an emergency dental treatment option in Australia?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2011)

Readie said:


> That is poor service Vic. Is there an emergency dental treatment option in Australia?



Surely you jest!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 21, 2011)

Readie said:


> That is poor service Vic. Is there an emergency dental treatment option in Australia?



Sadly this is not an emergency, it just a big hole and feels like the Grand Canyon. If it were a real emergency, needless to say it would have been fixed even if the dentist worked overtime and the bill will be passed on to me. So yes John, I will wait....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2011)

Trouble on the forum last night...donn't know exactly what the problem was but had a devil of a time trying to do anything....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2011)

First vodafone mess up with the October bill, due to a technical glitch.....now, they expect me to believe that my bill this month is £267.80!!!! No f*cking bl**dy way!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks to T-bolt's wife for the information. I knew several of the tricks, but learned a few new things from that post. Had the needle set to the highest setting and still had some problems, but have that figured out now.
Morning glucose level is still high on a couple occasions though, hopefully that stabilizes.
Unfortunately I'm all too familiar with North Memorial Hospital, have spent many hours laid up in a bed in that place.

I second Lucky, MONDAY!!! Thank goodness it's only a 3 day work week!!!


----------



## Readie (Nov 21, 2011)

N4521U said:


> Surely you jest!



I take that as 'no' then...same as here. 

John


----------



## Readie (Nov 21, 2011)

Hope you get it sorted Vic.
Christmas BBQ's beer are no time to have painfull teeth !

John


----------



## Readie (Nov 21, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> First vodafone mess up with the October bill, due to a technical glitch.....now, they expect me to believe that my bill this month is £267.80!!!! No f*cking bl**dy way!!!



That could be the 'discounted price' Jan....use '3' its better and cheaper.

John


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2011)

N4521U said:


> Surely you jest!



I could not let this one pass.

"No I don't and stop calling me Shirly"


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2011)

What's that Lucy?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 22, 2011)

Kids screaming their lungs out, in the shops, the mall, the car park and in the yard behind and at the side of our house. Oh for the quiet of my early morning walk when all I have to contend with is kangaroos munching on the grass.


----------



## Readie (Nov 22, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Kids screaming their lungs out, in the shops, the mall, the car park and in the yard behind and at the side of our house. Oh for the quiet of my early morning walk when all I have to contend with is kangaroos munching on the grass.




We have the house project opposite, jack hammers, mini diggers,shouting and racket from 0700 till finish.
I'm going out with the dogs on to Dartmoor for some peace quiet.

John


----------



## Readie (Nov 22, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> What's that Lucy?



Lucy the Viking?
Oh.. the cross dressing warrior who sailed the seven seas in search of a new frock.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 22, 2011)

Readie said:


> We have the house project opposite, jack hammers, mini diggers,shouting and racket from 0700 till finish.
> I'm going out with the dogs on to Dartmoor for some peace quiet.
> 
> John



Can I join you........................


----------



## Readie (Nov 22, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Can I join you........................



With pleasure.
Just off to Crazy Well Pool near Burrator.
This isn't me but, shows the route
Crazy Well Pool Dec 2004


----------



## Geedee (Nov 23, 2011)

I've had eighteen adverts on evil-bay (aircraft bits, rare..ish aircraft kits, WW2 recognition model, signed by aces aviation prints, garden machinery stuff, and a whole heap of other stuff.... had loadsa watchers on each one...and not one bl**dy thing has sold !. GRRRRRR. Was hoping that some of the bits might have gone to fund some more stuff for my '51

I is not impressed !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2011)

<perk> Prints?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2011)

Rare-ish kits?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2011)

friggin' trouble getting through threads and loading pics the past few days, not having trouble anywhere else???


----------



## rochie (Nov 24, 2011)

re loading all my CD's on i tunes as i had to restore my lap top to factory settings to get it working again !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2011)

10 minutes for lunch.....seriously stalled my modelling time....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2011)

This nagging pain in my right shoulder!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2011)

Saw a man, today, in Walgreens Drug store with painted on "mutton chops". People we really staring at him, but he could care less.

You know the old story...... I don't want to look like you, I want to be different !

Charles


----------



## MacArther (Nov 30, 2011)

Finding out about the SOPA and PIPA bills that Congress has been lobbying for. Basically, it would turn our internet into Chinese internet (i.e. the government doesn't allow you to search certain things or go to certain websites)


----------



## Readie (Nov 30, 2011)

Self satisfied smug strike breakers


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 30, 2011)

God how I *HATE* slanted walls! *rubs sore spot on head*


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2011)

Readie said:


> Self satisfied smug strike breakers



Amen brother, stay Union Strong!


----------



## Readie (Nov 30, 2011)

Capt. Vick said:


> Amen brother, stay Union Strong!



Thanks Vick, that was a real sense of doing something today. Even in the face of all the news there are still some union people who seem to think 'I'm ok'

John


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 30, 2011)

Tossing into the bin all my model crap , put it on local buy and sell for $10/obo and nary a call. there was puttys lead , wires for detailing , brass shim stock, tons of great and pricey brushes air brush cleaner adhesives tons of decals etc all that money I invested and after getting $3 for about 100 paints gotta call it a total loss


----------



## Readie (Nov 30, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Tossing into the bin all my model crap , put it on local buy and sell for $10/obo and nary a call. there was puttys lead , wires for detailing , brass shim stock, tons of great and pricey brushes air brush cleaner adhesives tons of decals etc all that money I invested and after getting $3 for about 100 paints gotta call it a total loss



Why not keep it Neil?


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 30, 2011)

Readie said:


> Why not keep it Neil?


because they invented Diecast


----------



## Readie (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeremy Clarkson on the BBC 'One show' last night.
He is an offensive bastard
John


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Readie said:


> Jeremy Clarkson on the BBC 'One show' last night.
> He is an offensive bastard
> John



I heard about that. He's just a self centred smug P***K.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 1, 2011)

The new Youtube setup. The adage "Don't fix something that isn't broken" comes to mind.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 2, 2011)

Went to see the physician. Got sinusitis = head full of snot. (Jan, shut up!  )
Will pick up antibiotics as soon as the prescription hits the drugstore in half an hour.
*sneezes the guys backwards out of the catalogue*


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2011)

After virtually two days in bed feeling like poo, I get up to find I have yet another puncture on the Vitara, and no energy to change the wheel. 
B*gg*r, I'm off back to bed !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2011)

After reading the previous posts....I'm doin' alright !


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 2, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> After reading the previous posts....I'm doin' alright !



Oh, we can do something about that, Wayne.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 2, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> After reading the previous posts....I'm doin' alright !



Indeed. In the words of Major Winiferd Payne: Gimme yo hand!


----------



## Readie (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeremy Clarkson...


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not really surprised he's dropped himself in it yet again.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 2, 2011)

9 over parr for 9 holes this morning............ not bad you say?

I parred 3 of them!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2011)

My neighbors dogs barking. Again. All frickin day long. For weeks. For months. Years. I have contacted them. I have contacted the Homeowners. I have contacted local authorities. I wish I lived in the sticks. I would snipe them without remorse.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2011)

...the dogs. The dogs.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry Njaco. I'll do a Hail Mary and beg forgivness to avoid your wrath my friend. Besides, my sniping is about as keen as my ability to dip my wick in the right hole.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 3, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> My neighbors dogs barking. Again. All frickin day long. For weeks. For months. Years. I have contacted them. I have contacted the Homeowners. I have contacted local authorities. I wish I lived in the sticks. I would snipe them without remorse.



How the heck have the authorities and the Home Owners Association people not dealt with this?! In my old neighbor hood we had cops shot up because we were shooting gas powered Air soft guns in my friends back yard!


----------



## Readie (Dec 3, 2011)

Still fuming over Clarkson's remarks


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 3, 2011)

Readie said:


> Still fuming over Clarkson's remarks


If he made the same remarks over the civil sevants here I would be cheering,


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Dec 3, 2011)

My desktop PC stopped working about a month ago, been in for repairs since and it's still not fixed! Arrgghhh!!!


----------



## Readie (Dec 3, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> If he made the same remarks over the civil sevants here I would be cheering,



No it was the rail suicide 'joke' Neil. Offensive here and I'd guess in Canada too?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2011)

Had woman flu for the last two days. It's like man flu, but won't go away, and keeps nagging !


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Dec 4, 2011)

We've all been there mate, and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheers mate !


----------



## Readie (Dec 4, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Had woman flu for the last two days. It's like man flu, but won't go away, and keeps nagging !



'Woman flu' even the Spanish Inquisition feared Woman flu...
Hope you are up and about son old fruit.
John


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Had woman flu for the last two days. It's like man flu, but won't go away, and keeps nagging !



LMAO, NICE!!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 5, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Had woman flu for the last two days. It's like man flu, but won't go away, and keeps nagging !



Know the feeling mate, floored me for the last couple of days and has come back for more this evening, time for a hot whisky and bed me thinks.


----------



## Readie (Dec 5, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Know the feeling mate, floored me for the last couple of days and has come back for more this evening, time for a hot whisky and bed me thinks.



Take care of yourself Vic, I hope you are up and back to normal soon.
John


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2011)

Yuukkk. Feels like my head and nose are impersonating the Mohne dam - free flowing and lots of pressure after a few 'Upkeep' weapons !!!


----------



## DBII (Dec 5, 2011)

Over 30 days and still no job is site.

DBII


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2011)

Dam DB, that really blows.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 7, 2011)

After suffering through a few weeks of a room mate needing the heat on when it was 70 degrees Fahrenheit outside, the heat now refuses to work now that there is snow on the ground....I went to bed with two coats on, two separate comforters, and I still woke up cold.


----------



## Readie (Dec 7, 2011)

MacArther said:


> After suffering through a few weeks of a room mate needing the heat on when it was 70 degrees Fahrenheit outside, the heat now refuses to work now that there is snow on the ground....I went to bed with two coats on, two separate comforters, and I still woke up cold.



Sometimes you can wear too much. Its sounds odd I know but, you need to warm up from the inside with a hot drink, hot food etc.
Cheers
John


----------



## rochie (Dec 7, 2011)

3 and a half days off just wasnt enough, back at work one day and stove that went us on sat still not fixed, no prep done for me coming back !!!!!

some staff are in for a beasting when they return from their days off i can tell you that for a fact !


----------



## MacArther (Dec 7, 2011)

Readie said:


> Sometimes you can wear too much. Its sounds odd I know but, you need to warm up from the inside with a hot drink, hot food etc.
> Cheers
> John



Went to bed after having hot chocolate and hot soup. I think the room is a whopping 5-15 degrees F warmer than the outside. Also, I layered because I had take a shower, only to find that the hot water was out....


----------



## Pong (Dec 7, 2011)

People around my age keep passing off Pearl Harbor and just saying "Huh, Pearl Harbor was bombed on this date?"...Sigh. We're lucky we aren't in the jungle, nervously waiting for enemy troops and suffering from malaria.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2011)

Everybody seems to ring me during my lunch break.....which doubles as modelling time!


----------



## MacArther (Dec 8, 2011)

Pong said:


> People around my age keep passing off Pearl Harbor and just saying "Huh, Pearl Harbor was bombed on this date?"...Sigh. We're lucky we aren't in the jungle, nervously waiting for enemy troops and suffering from malaria.


Yep. Most of my friends didn't know the 7th of December was an important date, which *really* bothers me.

Heating is still out.


----------



## Readie (Dec 8, 2011)

MacArther said:


> Went to bed after having hot chocolate and hot soup. I think the room is a whopping 5-15 degrees F warmer than the outside. Also, I layered because I had take a shower, only to find that the hot water was out....



That doesn't sound too good. I would get your temperature checked by a medic as if you feel that cold you may actually have a fever/high temperature which can be dangerous....

John


----------



## Readie (Dec 8, 2011)

Pong said:


> People around my age keep passing off Pearl Harbor and just saying "Huh, Pearl Harbor was bombed on this date?"...Sigh. We're lucky we aren't in the jungle, nervously waiting for enemy troops and suffering from malaria.



Odd how soon people forget isn't it.

John


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2011)

That is sad.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2011)

Pong said:


> People around my age keep passing off Pearl Harbor and just saying "Huh, Pearl Harbor was bombed on this date?"...Sigh. We're lucky we aren't in the jungle, nervously waiting for enemy troops and suffering from malaria.


People have a habit of forgetting unpleasant things and have been doing this for countless generations...that's why the human race is doomed to repeat the past over and over again


----------



## MacArther (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a Trigonometry final on Saturday at 9AM. I'm okay with taking a final on Saturday, but at 9AM? Doesn't the college know I should still be sleeping at that point on a weekend?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> People have a habit of forgetting unpleasant things and have been doing this for countless generations...that's why the human race is doomed to repeat the past over and over again



Ain't that the truth....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2011)

MacArther said:


> I have a Trigonometry final on Saturday at 9AM. I'm okay with taking a final on Saturday, but at 9AM? Doesn't the college know I should still be sleeping at that point on a weekend?



Youth.

Dad's been in the hospital for... ???... 10+ days?. Couldn't find a bloody parking spot at the hospital or the surrounding neighborhood. Had to drop mom and the wife of for a quick visit.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry to here about your Dad Matt


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Sorry to here about your Dad Matt



Me too Matt, hope he is doin' ok....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2011)

Me too. Hope he's OK Matt.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 10, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> Youth.
> 
> Dad's been in the hospital for... ???... 10+ days?. Couldn't find a bloody parking spot at the hospital or the surrounding neighborhood. Had to drop mom and the wife of for a quick visit.



Sorry to hear about your dad. As per the quip about "Youth"...I sleep in on Saturdays because I have a lab that goes from 4pm all the way to 7pm sometimes on Fridays that involves hiking around.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 10, 2011)

My quip stands. It's once a week, man! And it's not like that is gonna be your schedule for the rest of your life. As a friend of mine always says, "Suck it up, buttercup". 

Okay back to the annoyances. I'm sure Mac could start with me.


----------



## Readie (Dec 11, 2011)

This...

BBC News - David Cameron defends decision to block EU-wide treaty


German Chancellor Angela Merkel said she "regretted" that the UK was "not able to go along the same path" as the rest of Europe. French President Nicolas Sarkozy said Mr Cameron had made "unacceptable" demands for exemptions from EU financial regulation for the City of London.

We have never gone down the same path as Europe, which if one studies history, is just as well.

I am livid.



John


----------



## Readie (Dec 11, 2011)

This...

BBC News - David Cameron defends decision to block EU-wide treaty


German Chancellor Angela Merkel said she "regretted" that the UK was "not able to go along the same path" as the rest of Europe. French President Nicolas Sarkozy said Mr Cameron had made "unacceptable" demands for exemptions from EU financial regulation for the City of London.

We have never gone down the same path as Europe, which if one studies history, is just as well.

All these snipes and arguments will never end. I almost despair with the EU.




John


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2011)

Went to the hospital on Monday to finally get my ankle fixed up (Calcaneonavicular Coalition). Something similar to this: Calcaneonavicular Coalition - Wheeless' Textbook of Orthopaedics (not for the squeamish).

It isn't too bad now but crutches suck balls, so annoying. Cast is pretty annoying too even if it isn't a full one, thankfully only got it until a week today before I get another one. Pain isn't too bad but I'm not allowed to put much weight through it. Every now and again I do though, with predictable consequences...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 13, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Went to the hospital on Monday to finally get my ankle fixed up (Calcaneonavicular Coalition). Something similar to this: Calcaneonavicular Coalition - Wheeless' Textbook of Orthopaedics (not for the squeamish).
> 
> It isn't too bad now but crutches suck balls, so annoying. Cast is pretty annoying too even if it isn't a full one, thankfully only got it until a week today before I get another one. Pain isn't too bad but I'm not allowed to put much weight through it. Every now and again I do though, with predictable consequences...


I found using cable ties was the key to itching under the cast they are flexible and not sharp enough to remove flesh


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for wishes. Dad's still in hospital. They are amputating his leg in "ham steak slices". He's resting now.

Annoying me?... I can' get into the Christmas season. WTF is wrong with me!? I have cool $hit for my boys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2011)

Dam Matt I'm really sorry to hear about your dad. I'm with you about not being able to get into the spirit, I still have not put up a tree!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 14, 2011)

Matt, you've got my full sympathy. *hug*

My father got hospitalized yesterday as well.
He had gone for a check-up on his heart, his phys had sent him - and then they kept him on the hospital, because his heart beats way too fast.
Mom and I visited him yesterday, and he was doing alright for the circumstances.
They've made a new "heart"-department (word?) at the hospital, so everything is brand new and looking great.
And more importantly: They've got new equipment for the patients.
So dad's in the best of hands, but damn - the timing could be better:
Mom and dad moves to their new apartment on friday.
They'll prolly keep dad for a couple of days to find out what's wrong, and then they'll decide whether or not they'll try pills, pacemaker or whatever.

I asked mom if there was anything I could help her with, but she's doing alright, packing stuff and all.
Biker buddy Jørn and I will help out as much as we can in the weekend, even though I offered my parents that I could talk with my boss and have some days off from work, but that wasn't necessary, according to mom and dad. Erm, alright. Damn. *pout*
So now i hope that they'll find out what's wrong with dad's heart rhytm, and what they can do about it, and that the moving my folks' stuff'll go alright.
So my big christmas wishes is that dad'll be okay; that they can help him at the hospital - and that the moving will go okay and that mom and dad will find their own rhytm again and enjoy their new apartment.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2011)

Sympathies to both Dad's....

Trying to get some test work completed before Christmas and the machine is going on the blink....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dads, Matt and maria, hope they both recover quickly.
Hope your ankle heals well Hugh.


----------



## Readie (Dec 14, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> I found using cable ties was the key to itching under the cast they are flexible and not sharp enough to remove flesh



Good tip, or a blunt long knitting needle.
worked for me...

John


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2011)

Two things....

1. Giant headache.
2. Have not started my Christmas shopping yet. I hate shopping to begin with, but shopping at Christmas time is at least 10 times worse.

I'll stop whining now, there could be worse things to deal with.


----------



## Readie (Dec 14, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Two things....
> 
> 1. Giant headache.
> 2. Have not started my Christmas shopping yet. I hate shopping to begin with, but shopping at Christmas time is at least 10 times worse.
> ...



Love your 'paddle faster sign' That made me laugh !!
We sing 'duelling banjos' whenever we go into deserted Cornish villages.
Brilliant film...and I still haven't figured out the ending.

John


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your fathers difficulties Matt Maria.



pbfoot said:


> I found using cable ties was the key to itching under the cast they are flexible and not sharp enough to remove flesh



Thankfully it isn't really itchy at least not yet...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 14, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Sorry to hear of your fathers difficulties Matt Maria.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully it isn't really itchy at least not yet...


patience


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Sorry to hear of your fathers difficulties Matt Maria.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully it isn't really itchy at least not yet...



Itching is bad enough, wait till it starts to get ripe!!! I once had a cast on a broken wrist for 2 months, that buuger was getting pretty rank by the time they put a new one on.


----------



## Readie (Dec 14, 2011)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Itching is bad enough, wait till it starts to get ripe!!! I once had a cast on a broken wrist for 2 months, that buuger was getting pretty rank by the time they put a new one on.



We have gone high tech with coloured fiber glass casts now. A bit sturdier than PoP ones for the clumsier patient ( that'll be me)
John


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2011)

This has been a stinky year for dads, my condolences guys and guysettes.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 15, 2011)

Can't believe they made a TV show about women fighting pigs in Texas, who buys such content and better yet who watches it


----------



## Readie (Dec 15, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Can't believe they made a TV show about women fighting pigs in Texas, who buys such content and better yet who watches it



You?

This is what happens in none Commonwealth countries...they all go potty about Christmas time

John


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2011)

Well what do you fellas do for fun??????


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 15, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well what do you fellas do for fun??????


Laugh at Female Pig Fighters from Texas , how did such a tiny place get a Big Complex


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 15, 2011)

Steady, mates. It's Christmas guys.

Dad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2011)

test machine playing up creating hassles for getting testing done....


----------



## Readie (Dec 16, 2011)

People dawdling and just stopping in their tracks.
Oh for a cattle prod...
John


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 18, 2011)

...am suffering severely from PMS - Parked Motorcycle Syndrome...


----------



## Readie (Dec 21, 2011)

My wife getting mugged in Plymouth.
Bast=ards


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2011)

Now that truly sucks. Sorry to hear that.

Stoopid cold.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2011)

Gout. Missed 3 days work. Feels like window glass in my boots with a bench vice squeezing it all together. Happy holidays all


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2011)

From one gout sufferer to another, I sympathize with you. Endomethacin as soon as you feel it coming on.

Wondering when my wife is going to get home or give me an update on her ETA.


----------



## Readie (Dec 21, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> Now that truly sucks. Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Stoopid cold.



Thanks Matt. A lot of upset today. The Police have been very good I must say. I hope that the CCTV helps them find the robber.
John


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2011)

Being sick, and having to study


----------



## DBII (Dec 21, 2011)

"My wife getting mugged in Plymouth. Bast=ards" 

I am sorry to hear about the wife. Was she injuried? As for me 53 days and still no employment. One company called me in for an interview yesterday. When they called they said we do not have any openings but to come in anyway. I made the 90 minute drive and when I got there, then had not even read my resume. The interview went well but they will not have anything until next year. I contacted the company 6 weeks ago and have been calling every 2 weeks to see if they had any openings. During the interview they said, o you have worked as a trainer. Where were you 3 weeks ago? We could not find anyone to be the company trainer and we assigned someone the postion that has never do it before. We could have used you 3 weeks ago. 

DBII


----------



## Readie (Dec 21, 2011)

DBII said:


> "My wife getting mugged in Plymouth. Bast=ards"
> 
> I am sorry to hear about the wife. Was she injuried? As for me 53 days and still no employment. One company called me in for an interview yesterday. When they called they said we do not have any openings but to come in anyway. I made the 90 minute drive and when I got there, then had not even read my resume. The interview went well but they will not have anything until next year. I contacted the company 6 weeks ago and have been calling every 2 weeks to see if they had any openings. During the interview they said, o you have worked as a trainer. Where were you 3 weeks ago? We could not find anyone to be the company trainer and we assigned someone the postion that has never do it before. We could have used you 3 weeks ago.
> 
> DBII



Karen was shaken but, not hurt thank god.
I hope that you find a job soon. Keep plugging away DB.
John


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2011)

Rain, rain and more rain. I'm about ready to break out the hip boots.

Charles


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 21, 2011)

Worked 13 hours today, outside on my feet the whole time without a break. I back is absolutely killing me. Only one more day until a very long weekend. Don't know if I'll make it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad to hear Karen is ok DB!

Today my own doing as normal. Too much partaking in the beverage department + GF whom thought it was funny to ask some pretty detailed questions + inhibition free answers = a REALLY expensive dinner I have to take her out to tomorrow.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2011)

Took the missus to "Denny's" for dinner. The place was so cold, we walked out. Outside temp was 66F and they had the A/C makin' ice cubes. I was so cold, sitting in the booth, I was shivering.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2011)

Should have been giving Edna Mae a cuddle Charles....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2011)

Stuffed up the spinner decal on my 109 this afternoon....bugger!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

Cleaning up after Christmas.


----------



## Readie (Dec 26, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Cleaning up after Christmas.



Me too lol


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2011)

Right now I'm fairly pi**ed off at certain dog owners!
I stepped in a big dog sh!t on my way home from my parents.
I don't mind dogs, it's the stupid dog owners who don't pick up after their dogs that I hate right now.
My idea of fun _isn't_ spending some of my evening standing in my shower stall, washing my shoe sole with a stiff brush and lots of water, scraping off a still lukewarm, soft, stinky brown piece of dog sh!t!
Mood: Sh!t into dogs - dogs into cars - cars outta town!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking for color schemes for my V-1 on the internet and saw a site that said "hundreds of books about the Third Reich". It's a gaddammed white supremacist site.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't get me started about f*cking dogs in my neighborhood. I have some neighbors that deserve their dogs to eat a rat poison sandwich.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 27, 2011)

Didn't eat breakfast this morning. Decided to get something fromt he vending machine at work. Dang vending maching took my money! Then to add insult to injury it flashed the message "Have a nice day" on the LCD display!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh the irony... 

Telephone rang right next to my ear and about put me into orbit.


----------



## Readie (Dec 28, 2011)

Peoples behavior in the sales...


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 28, 2011)

Upset stomach. Ew.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 29, 2011)

Mother-in-law in the hospital with Flu-like symptoms. She should be alright if the hospital doesn't kill her, which they seem to be trying there best to do. I'd rather play tag with a bulldozer than go into a hospital. Much safer.


----------



## Readie (Dec 29, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Mother-in-law in the hospital with Flu-like symptoms. She should be alright if the hospital doesn't kill her, which they seem to be trying there best to do. I'd rather play tag with a bulldozer than go into a hospital. Much safer.



The British Hossies are the same...you have to fit to survive.
John


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2011)

Dead right! I went in to hospital for an injection in the shoulder last week. They normally keep me in for the day, to rest, and the last time I had this treatment, I caught an infection which very nearly killed me - it was just caught in time, resulting in three weeks in hospital.
This time, I was released immediately after the injection, and told to rest at home for 48 hours!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2011)

That sucks Terry, seems they want you through the revolving door rather quickly, happens here too!


----------



## rochie (Dec 30, 2011)

hope all is ok Dogsbody


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, fine mate.


----------



## Readie (Dec 30, 2011)

Best wishes for a full recovery and avoidance of any more Hospitals for a while mon brave.
John


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 31, 2011)

They're the same here too. I've had to go into the ER (not so much for a huge emergency, rather just to get me into the system), and for someone lacking much of an immune system not a place you want to be! Plus the amount of mistakes some of the nurses made was just flabbergasting. The worst part is when you're feeling fine but some of your bloodwork is out of a whack so you're stuck sitting in a bed.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thinking of you 'frames.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 1, 2012)

Most probably better to have been in and out quick Terry judging by what happened last time. Hope you were able to rest well and the jackhammers across the road have been silenced over the holiday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2012)

real hot today, too hot to do anything....


----------



## rochie (Jan 1, 2012)

arrogant customer shouting about why we didnt have his table ready for lunch today, then found out he had booked a table at another hotel with a similar name to ours........!!!!!

d**khead


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2012)

the holidays.........................


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2012)

My son's last minute decisions and procrastinations.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2012)

rochie said:


> arrogant customer shouting about why we didnt have his table ready for lunch today, then found out he had booked a table at another hotel with a similar name to ours........!!!!!
> 
> d**khead



I hope you fed him some crow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2012)

Airbrush playing up before I could finsh what I was doing...


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 2, 2012)

I also had airbrush problems. I sprayed acrylic for the first time and it clogged up my airbrush so bad it took me a half hour to clean it out. I just put in a new needle and tip so I hope I didn't do it any permanent damage. I think I'll be sticking with enamels.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2012)

freakin blog spammers!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 2, 2012)

Kiddo's got 103 temperature, strep throat, possible mono. Her throat hurts, so she won't take any medicine, and because it hurts, she starts cryin...which makes it hurt worse, which makes her cry more...just breaks a daddy's heart, ya know? Finally got her to fall asleep in my bed (hey, sleepin on the sofa's like camping, right?), but her breathing is so scratchy, and she still whimpers in her sleep. Had strep myself several times as a kid, so I know how she feels, which just makes me feel worse. She turns 3 tomorrow (Jan 3rd), what a crappy birthday.


----------



## rochie (Jan 3, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> I hope you fed him some crow!



no but his wife did as they got married at my hotel last year and his wife was not impressed and then i charged him £10 each over the normal cost anyway !!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2012)

Hope your little girl feels better soon RA. Nothing worse than not being able to do anything when a child is ill.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, there is one thing, I've found....taking her to the ER because her temp climbed up and she was struggling to breathe, then having to help the ER nurses hold her down while they stuck an IV into her. She squirmed, they got it in on the third try. Then the little turd pulled the frikking thing out (after they'd taped it down). So they used an Ace bandage, wrapped up her free hand, then put it in a fourth time and used everythign except cement to hold it in place. All the while she's screaming about wanting to go home, and it hurts, and yeah, lemme tell you, that's pretty painful for a Dad, knowing how she feels but unable to spare her the pain and discomfort. We left the ER and got home around 4:15. Alarm goes off to get up for work around 6. Its gonna be a loooong day.


----------



## rochie (Jan 3, 2012)

hopes the little one gets better very soon RA, horrible having your kid ill and nothing you can do


----------



## Readie (Jan 3, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Kiddo's got 103 temperature, strep throat, possible mono. Her throat hurts, so she won't take any medicine, and because it hurts, she starts cryin...which makes it hurt worse, which makes her cry more...just breaks a daddy's heart, ya know? Finally got her to fall asleep in my bed (hey, sleepin on the sofa's like camping, right?), but her breathing is so scratchy, and she still whimpers in her sleep. Had strep myself several times as a kid, so I know how she feels, which just makes me feel worse. She turns 3 tomorrow (Jan 3rd), what a crappy birthday.



Sorry to hear this RA. I hope your daughter gets better soon
John


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 3, 2012)

My heart goes out to the little one, and you. It's hard being a Dad.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear RA, the worst thing is one of my kids sick or in pain and not being able to do anything,

Hope she (and you!) recover quickly.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn RA, that sucks.
I sure hope your girl gets well ASAP, and that her next bday becomes totally wonderful for her. 

My sucky thing today:
Stress related stomach issues all day, napping when I got home from work, because I was so dog-gone tired because of my stomach - and now I can't sleep.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a typical guy, emotional equivalent to a sea cucumber...but when you're holding on to your daughter, forcing her down to keep her from wiggling and she's screaming "it hurts!", holy crap, I nearly bawled. She's doing a little bit better this afternoon, asked for some OJ (one would think that would be sorta painful as it goes down, but she loves her OJ, so...), which was conveniently mixed with her antibiotics, and she's been sipping on that. Not out of the woods yet, but she's making some progress. Thanks for all the thoughts/prayers, guys!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad to hear your little one is doing better today. I'm sure she will be getting into mischief in no time

What annoyed me today, sudden and massive headache. Handfull of Ibuprofen should take care of that in no time.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 4, 2012)

My internet's down.
Is online from the phone.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad to hear your little one's doing better RA! Hope your stresssssssss is gone BB and you get your net back soon.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Kiddo's got 103 temperature, strep throat, possible mono. Her throat hurts, so she won't take any medicine, and because it hurts, she starts cryin...which makes it hurt worse, which makes her cry more...just breaks a daddy's heart, ya know? Finally got her to fall asleep in my bed (hey, sleepin on the sofa's like camping, right?), but her breathing is so scratchy, and she still whimpers in her sleep. Had strep myself several times as a kid, so I know how she feels, which just makes me feel worse. She turns 3 tomorrow (Jan 3rd), what a crappy birthday.



Poor sweetheart. I hope she gets to fellin better.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2012)

ARrrrggghh...virus. Laptopdown for at least two days.Using Kobo to write this. V-1 is finished. Pics when I'm back up


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 7, 2012)

A few nights ago - a situation I loathe, but can't help laugh at, too:

- shakes pillows, ruffles sheets, digging in. 
*flump* *shuffle* *scratch* *happy sigh*......*relaxing deeply*......*buries nose under sheets*...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................*almost asleep*..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................*poot*...*gag*...*gasp*...*panics*...*flailing arms and legs everywhere*...*flees*


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 7, 2012)

A friend of mine found a aviation print at a sale ,asked me to see if it was worth anything alls he could remember is that it was signed by JE Johnson , so we did a google search of signed Johnson prints so we could figure out what it was . I think Johnson must have signed every print that had a Spit in it , the man must have had writers cramp its almost impossible to find a Spit print he didn`t sign . His siggy can`t be worth all that much if anything


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh yes it is Neil! 
Even from the 'Masters', but more so from more obscure artists - given it's his actual signature and not a printed copy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> A few nights ago - a situation I loathe, but can't help laugh at, too:
> 
> - shakes pillows, ruffles sheets, digging in.
> *flump* *shuffle* *scratch* *happy sigh*......*relaxing deeply*......*buries nose under sheets*...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................*almost asleep*..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................*poot*...*gag*...*gasp*...*panics*...*flailing arms and legs everywhere*...*flees*




LMAO God I so needed that laugh! LOL


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 7, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Oh yes it is Neil!
> Even from the 'Masters', but more so from more obscure artists - given it's his actual signature and not a printed copy!


If it isn't rare or unusual it devalues , if its exclusive to 1 or 2 it becomes of value if there are thousands ,,,need I say more


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 7, 2012)

Spent all day cleaning 5 years worth of junk out of the garage and will be lucky to finish if I work all day on it tomorrow. So much for a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Readie (Jan 8, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> Spent all day cleaning 5 years worth of junk out of the garage and will be lucky to finish if I work all day on it tomorrow. So much for a relaxing weekend.



I have had to admit defeat with the underhouse store /garage too. I swore 7 years ago that I would not fill the space up with crap...but, I have.
That's my spare time job for a few weeks. Ebay, carboot sales and the tip here I come...
I keep saying 'be ruthless...you don't need that..be ruthless'. There is always a large pile of 'things that may come in usefull one day'

John


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2012)

Have what appears to be yet another sinus infection, but this one seems to have spread to my lungs too!!! Back on anti-biotics. On top of that I managed to pull some muscles in my neck and right shoulder in my sleep over the weekend. Just not getting so I can turn my head to the left without saying some naughty type words.
Time to take a handfull of Advil, a snort off the inhaler, and a shot of saline spray up the shnozola. Still, life could be worse.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2012)

...don't feel well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2012)

Had a tooth out yesterday....'nough said...


----------



## Readie (Jan 11, 2012)

Generally an annoying day with neighbours yappy dogs barking and barking and barking and barking and barking.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2012)

ordered some stuff from one of my moulders with specific instruction to make version 1 of a product NOT version 2....Yep got version 2!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2012)

Why don't you guys in the US go on strike , if I had to work with your fasteners all slot and philips ...... I'd be pro gun just so I could shoot myself

please go Roberts or Square head whatever you call it it saves so much time and effort


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Why don't you guys in the US go on strike , if I had to work with your fasteners all slot and philips ...... I'd be pro gun just so I could shoot myself
> 
> please go Roberts or Square head whatever you call it it saves so much time and effort



Cripes, the next thing you'll want it us to adopt the metric system (Common sense was outlawed here a long time ago!!)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 14, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Cripes, the next thing you'll want it us to adopt the metric system (Common sense was outlawed here a long time ago!!)



Now that *WOULD* be a turn up for the books..............Shuck, you'd never get congress to agree.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2012)

woke up at 4.30am!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 16, 2012)

Spent over an hour yesterday making up and painting the exhaust assemblies for my Hawk75 model, modifying them to look more realistic. Went to put then on tonight and dropped one. Spent the last hour looking for it with no luck.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 17, 2012)

Not sure how to put this one. Last Saturday, on my way home to Denver from Dallas, I came across an accident that had just taken place. It was on Hwy 135 south bound about 20 some odd miles south of Salina Kansas. A van carrying a Hispanic family of 7 rolled several times in the median. I pulled past it and since there were no emergency personel at the scene, I ran back to do what I could. The scene was terrible. Of the 7 people in the van, only two wore seat belts. All those that did not wear their seat belts were ejected from the van as it rolled. Bodies and personal stuff were lying everywhere. I started trying to assess who needed the most help and got two retired nurses to the most critically hurt. Myself and another ex-soldier tried to help a middle-aged man to breath as his tongue started to swell. A large woman was being given CPR not far from us when her heart slowed down and stopped. She was thrown a little over 25 yards from the final resting spot of the van. They got her pulse back up but a few minutes later it stopped again. She died. The man I was working on was thrown about the same distance. His head had hit the edge of the street on the opposite side of the median. He moved very slowly but so we did what we could to keep him breathing but even I could tell his eyes were unseeing. He was dead, his body just didn't know it yet. A 10 yr old girl, the one the two nurses were working with died. A 4yr boy was wondering around, dazed and bleeding. We got him to sit and comforted him as best we could. He survived but was in critical condition last I heard. Another woman was face down but crying. We told her to remain still but she kept trying to get up. She survived but in critical condition. The two still inside the van survived. One was a 1 yr old boy in his car seat. He was banged up and bleeding but ok, the other was the driver. He was also banged up but ok. Apparently he fell asleep at the wheel while driving about 75 mph. At the scene I felt nothing, my full concentration was on what I could do to help. Once enough emergency personel had arrived, I left. Now I can still see their faces as they died and I'm just sad that they didn't bother to wear seat belts. It's taken a couple days now to get past what I'd seen. I'd seen worse before but it surpises me how something like that can bring back old memories. Everybody please... always wear your seat belts when driving. You never know what can happen.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 17, 2012)

Jesus Night Fighter, that's terrible.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2012)

That really is, dam.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2012)

Damn NFN that is rough.

Some more sad news to add 

RIP Sarah Burke


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2012)

She was a beautiful lady with some amazing talent.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2012)

testing machine at one of our molders was playing up today, preventing work from continuing....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2012)

I've done that several times NFN. Some things just never leave your memory. Kudos to you for stopping and helping. Most wouldn't.


----------



## javlin (Jan 20, 2012)

I have never ever owned a cell phone and do not plan on it I have lived 51 yrs now without one and see no need for that much communication myself.But, it pisses me off to know end when people are paying attention to thier phones and or texting while driving.I almost got in an accident the other day for this very reason you are suppose to be driving and paying attention to the road!!!!!!

I just want pull that pipe out of the truck sometimes!


----------



## DBII (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing I can say after reading about the car wreck. Life is short guys. Grab a cold one and hug your family and friends while you can.

DBII


----------



## Readie (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing has annoyed me today.... unbelievable.
Mind you, I have had a day off work, been out with the Labrador's and a friends Boxer in the sunshine. Walking for hours through Plymbridge woods.
BBC - Devon Great Outdoors - Walks - Plym Bridge Woods

After reading all the bad news, I am determined to enjoy what I can when I can.
John


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> She was a beautiful lady with some amazing talent.



Yeah she was an amazing talent, still the best female superpipe freeskier in the world by a long way, was almost certainly on for gold in 2014. She got the sport to where it is today and inspired the current crop of female freeskiers. Without her there would probably be now freeski in the Olympics which is says enough in itself without going into anymore detail about her. She lived to ski and at the end she died doing what she loved, just a shame it was when she was so young.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2012)

got too hot in the shed, so I had to stop spraying my GB model before it was finished....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2012)

My neighbor's cat snooping around in my vegetable garden, looking for just the right spot to do it's business. Darn it, if you have a pet, keep it at home where it belongs. 

Now where's my .50 cal. sniper rifle ??

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2012)

Aguilla .22 subsonic, Mr. C. Sounds like a pellet rifle.

My neighbor with a crappy truck with a leaky exhaust gasket runs his frickin truck every morn for a 15min warmup. Sounds like a dang wood chipper!


----------



## jjp_nl (Jan 28, 2012)

What annoys me today (and for the better part of two months now actually) is the fact that my neighborhood looks like a friggin' WW1 trech because the entire sewer system, gas and electricity lines etc. apparently need maintenance/replacement and no measures have been taken to make sure residents of the area can get in/out halfway decent.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2012)

keep getting that Internal server Error coming up....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2012)

ccheese said:


> My neighbor's cat snooping around in my vegetable garden, looking for just the right spot to do it's business. Darn it, if you have a pet, keep it at home where it belongs.
> Charles



3 words, "Catapult" "Movement sensor"
----------------------

Asst Commadant from my college days passed away today. RIP Colonel.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 28, 2012)

Mega internet problems.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 29, 2012)

Was planning on doing my reading for history class, and I got an email from a person in my project group saying they couldn't finish their share because something came up. 

So now I have to work on their part all day. Knowing the person they just don't want to do it.


----------



## Readie (Jan 29, 2012)

ccheese said:


> My neighbor's cat snooping around in my vegetable garden, looking for just the right spot to do it's business. Darn it, if you have a pet, keep it at home where it belongs.
> 
> Now where's my .50 cal. sniper rifle ??
> 
> Charles



I know the problem Charles. We have two Labradors who are gentle souls but, detest cats ! So, the cats are kept at bay wile the dogs help themselves to out soft fruit crop...
Ummmm
John


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 29, 2012)

Freakin' neighbor's dog barks all dang night long AND they get all defensive when you aproach them about it (and I was actually being civil during the conversation).

The other thing that annoys me, is that I don't have a clear shot at it with my BB gun...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 29, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Freakin' neighbor's dog barks all dang night long AND they get all defensive when you aproach them about it (and I was actually being civil during the conversation).
> 
> The other thing that annoys me, is that I don't have a clear shot at it with my BB gun...


cut up pen springs in ground beef


----------



## MacArther (Jan 30, 2012)

Being told by a friend that "You have an almost unhealthy obsession with World War Two."


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2012)

That's a bad thing???????

--------------------

I just did my taxes.........


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2012)

Pulled muscles in my neck and left shoulder in my sleep again last night. Can barely turn my head to the right. Thinking it's time to throw out the conventional mattress and buy a reclining chair to sleep in instead!


----------



## rochie (Jan 31, 2012)

was watching some thing on history channel, was talking about F6f Hellcat, cue footage of a formation of P-47's !!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2012)

Me.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 31, 2012)

Had a high wind last night , and my garbage can blew over , I put it out at night as pick up is 7am sharp. Well my used ostomy bags had escaped there sealed unit and were strewn down the block , I was so excited picking them up from neighbours front lawns


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2012)

F*ck. Sorry Pb.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sorry too Pb. what a shame.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 31, 2012)

Its more humorous then sad , its not exactly what I wanted to do but it has its funny bits


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 1, 2012)

Know how you feel Neil. With things like that they're embarrassing but you just gotta laugh through it sometimes.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear it Neil but your right, you've just got 'a laugh.


----------



## Readie (Feb 1, 2012)

I learnt today that a friend lost his battle with cancer, Derek was only 58 too.
He was a great chap, always ready with a witty response and he actually liked people too.
RIP mate
John


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that John the big 'C' is a mean illness.


----------



## MacArther (Feb 2, 2012)

A teacher that my former high-school and many graduates had been praying for and donating to in order to help his fight against cancer, has passed away.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2012)

Dam, that blows fellas.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2012)

Too much of this passing business going on....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 3, 2012)

Another damn tin of Humbrol paint gone hard.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't know if I'm upset or glad , but took the kid skating today did a face plant and crushed my camera with my delicate landing , went home put the lenses up for sale on local buy and sell sold them within 2 hours took the cash plus a xtra hundred and bought a top of the line point and shoot canon for 275 off the same buy and sell . The camera lists for over 400 on Ebay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, not too shabby there!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2012)

could not get in to my GB 109's today, just didn't have the inclination to work on them...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2012)

Scotland were sh*t in the 6 Nations...


----------



## Readie (Feb 4, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> Scotland were sh*t in the 6 Nations...



England were not much better !

John


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 4, 2012)

Weather. My knees and hands hate frost.


----------



## Readie (Feb 5, 2012)

People driving like lunatics in freezing conditions...
Some tosspot overtook me at 90 last night on the M5.

John


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 5, 2012)

Readie said:


> People driving like lunatics in freezing conditions...
> Some tosspot overtook me at 90 last night on the M5.
> 
> John


what was the road like , maybe he was pissed at all the people that where scared of the weather. Nothing irks me more then having some guy that is scared of the roads on the road. If you don't feel comfortable driving you become the hazard .


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2012)

A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 5, 2012)

It's brutal here, people doing 45 in a 60, even though the roads are dry and not icy...


----------



## Readie (Feb 5, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> what was the road like , maybe he was pissed at all the people that where scared of the weather. Nothing irks me more then having some guy that is scared of the roads on the road. If you don't feel comfortable driving you become the hazard .



Neil, I had my tongue in my cheek...the speed limit is 70 which I tend to ignore. I was doing 90 and this guy overtook me 
Conditions? Sleety rain after dark.
Cheers
John


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 6, 2012)

Can't get the tri-colour stripes on my MB338 to look right, now I have mega paint run under the masking.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Can't get the tri-colour stripes on my MB338 to look right, now I have mega paint run under the masking.



Bummer.....


----------



## rochie (Feb 6, 2012)

that is a shame Vic


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 6, 2012)

Sore neck and shoulders.
What, have I been headbanging in my sleep or what? *scratches head*


----------



## MacArther (Feb 6, 2012)

Somewhat confusing more than annoying:

I woke up to myself singing "Days Go By" as played by Dirty Vegas....and my dreams that I can recall had nothing to do with techno.


----------



## Readie (Feb 7, 2012)

Sheered bleed nipples on front callipers

Marvellous

John


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 7, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Sore neck and shoulders.
> What, have I been headbanging in my sleep or what? *scratches head*



I've been suffering with the same ailment for the last month. Go to bed fine, wake up the next morning with a stiff/sore neck and shoulders. I tend to kink my head backwards in an unnatural position when I sleep and I'm sure that's the cause. I bought one of those stiff foam contour pillows last week and that seems to help support my neck, head, and shoulders much better. Those pillows aren't cheap though, mine was $29.99 US dollars and that was the cheapest one, but it seems to be helping. May be worth looking into.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 8, 2012)

My next door neighbor in the apartment complex I live in has been emptying his pop cans, bottle, and garbage out onto the parking lot every morning when he comes home from work for months, making it necessary for me to walk around the mess, and guide my 3 year old son around all the garbage so he doesn't trip and fall. It was especially bad this summer as the left over pop would spill out and make large sticky spots on the concrete. The neighbors also parks where ever they want to even though everyone has assigned parking spots. I have been picking up the trash, and depositing it at their front door for months now. Well today it really ticked me off and I called the manager on him. Hopefully he will talk to him about not dumping his trash where ever he pleases, and also having some courtesy for his neighbors. Just a complete lack of decency and respect for his neighbors that really gets me. Sorry for the long rant!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> My next door neighbor in the apartment complex I live in has been emptying his pop cans, bottle, and garbage out onto the parking lot every morning when he comes home from work for months, making it necessary for me to walk around the mess, and guide my 3 year old son around all the garbage so he doesn't trip and fall. It was especially bad this summer as the left over pop would spill out and make large sticky spots on the concrete. The neighbors also parks where ever they want to even though everyone has assigned parking spots. I have been picking up the trash, and depositing it at their front door for months now. Well today it really ticked me off and I called the manager on him. Hopefully he will talk to him about not dumping his trash where ever he pleases, and also having some courtesy for his neighbors. Just a complete lack of decency and respect for his neighbors that really gets me. Sorry for the long rant!


 
Prodon the French, but WTF!!! Are they too lazy to walk it to the garbage bin, or just a$$holes, or a conbination of each? I would have found out which car belonged to them and put the trash right by his drivers side door so he had to step through it to get into his car.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Prodon the French, but WTF!!! Are they too lazy to walk it to the garbage bin, or just a$$holes, or a conbination of each? I would have found out which car belonged to them and put the trash right by his drivers side door so he had to step through it to get into his car.


 
Actually Buck, I doubt this moron would notice. He usually just dumps everything out his driver's door, and then steps over the mess as he is getting out of his car. I do not try to create any problems, and my family tries to be corteous of all the other tenants, so I guess that is why this really bothers me. But you are right, the garbage bins are maybe 100 feet down from where he parks, he literally could just drive up to the dumpster and toss his garbage into it before parking his car, or just carry it inside. The mentality of people like this just burn me up! No care for anyone else having to deal with his filth, as long as it's easy for him.


----------



## Les Moore (Feb 8, 2012)

Learning that my witch of a SIL is coming with her spoiled rotten kid. No idea when they will arrive, because they are too ignorant to call and give us an ETA. Consequently I am a wee bit testier than normal today. Still hasn't stopped me from gloss coating my latest project in preparation for the decals.


----------



## rochie (Feb 8, 2012)

have developed "Man flu", feel like crap but cant get away from work either


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2012)

Could be worse mate, it could have been 'Woman Flu' - the kind that won't go away and keeps on nagging !!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## rochie (Feb 9, 2012)

nice one dogsbody, seems to be lifting today feel much better


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2012)

Good to hear mate. Wish the remains of the snow would lift - bl**dy lethal trying to walk on the sloping pavements around here !


----------



## Readie (Feb 9, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> My next door neighbor in the apartment complex I live in has been emptying his pop cans, bottle, and garbage out onto the parking lot every morning when he comes home from work for months, making it necessary for me to walk around the mess, and guide my 3 year old son around all the garbage so he doesn't trip and fall. It was especially bad this summer as the left over pop would spill out and make large sticky spots on the concrete. The neighbors also parks where ever they want to even though everyone has assigned parking spots. I have been picking up the trash, and depositing it at their front door for months now. Well today it really ticked me off and I called the manager on him. Hopefully he will talk to him about not dumping his trash where ever he pleases, and also having some courtesy for his neighbors. Just a complete lack of decency and respect for his neighbors that really gets me. Sorry for the long rant!



Appalling behaviour.

At least in America you can shoot morons...here in PC GB we have to 'understand' that their behaviour was caused by either/or being bullied at school or coming from a broken home or can't get a job or having their benefit allowances examined and cut etc etc...that'd before any race card is played.

Jeez

John


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 9, 2012)

I do not ask for much, my family really tries to be mindful of the other tenants. We do not play our tv, stereos, etc. loud at all. I just do not know how to deal with people like this. Myself, I would think that the months of his own garbage ending up on his front walk would be a big clue to stop emptying his car out in the parking lot. I may have been giving this guy too much credit in thinking he would get the hint.


----------



## Readie (Feb 9, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> I do not ask for much, my family really tries to be mindful of the other tenants. We do not play our tv, stereos, etc. loud at all. I just do not know how to deal with people like this. Myself, I would think that the months of his own garbage ending up on his front walk would be a big clue to stop emptying his car out in the parking lot. I may have been giving this guy too much credit in thinking he would get the hint.



To be serious for a moment, I'm not sure how you deal effectively with neighbours like yours. If the Police / Civic authorities wouldn't take action what can you do?
Would a petition from your neighbours about this man to gain support for any appeal to the Police help?
We have the Citizens Advice Bureau here which can help with domestic disputes like yours.
Is there anything like the CAB in America?
John


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 9, 2012)

We do not have any group like that that I am aware of John. I am afraid it is either up to the landlord to talk to them, or call the police, which I'd rather not do. Not sure if the police could really do anything since it is on private property. I do not know if the police could issue him a citation for littering on private property or not. Really am hoping the landlord talks to them and get the tenant to stop littering.


----------



## Readie (Feb 9, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> We do not have any group like that that I am aware of John. I am afraid it is either up to the landlord to talk to them, or call the police, which I'd rather not do. Not sure if the police could really do anything since it is on private property. I do not know if the police could issue him a citation for littering on private property or not. Really am hoping the landlord talks to them and get the tenant to stop littering.



I hope so too. Its stressfull unpleasant living with neighbours like yours spoiling it for everyone.
Let us know how you get on with the landlord.
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2012)

4 hour power failure today, valuable time lost to meet a moulding and shipping deadline for Monday PM....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2012)

got my son to take my car in for service today should have been a morning job....ended up both he and the car were there all day because someone screwed up the process of getting it in and out in the morning session!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 14, 2012)

Got a flu which can't decide whether or not it ought to go all-out or just disappear, which means that there's plenty to do in my apartment, I just can't pull myself together to go *do* something about it.
Tired, irritated, want to sleep all day - damn, if I were six years old, I'd be cranky, whimpering and annoying.
What the hell, that's what I *am* right now.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2012)

After dealing with a chronic sinus infection that refuses to sibside, doctor is sending me to an Allergist to test for allergies and Asthma. Have a nasty case of Bronchitis, several bouts with sinus and ear infections, and a collapsed lung has contributed to the cause. Not looking forward to yet more prescriptions to ingest, inhale, etc... But I guess there isn't much one can do about it.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Feb 17, 2012)

Spending the entire day in a room trying to study with the most immature classmates ever  I honestly do not know why I put up with it, one in particular seems to be intent on irritating me as much as possible, and this has gone on for a very long time now.


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2012)

had a small accident in the kitchen the other day, where one of my staff got very lightly burned by hot oil but it has developed into such a saga i am expecting the U.N to arrive in the car park any minute !!!
bloody health and safety freeks are killing me !!!!


----------



## Readie (Feb 18, 2012)

rochie said:


> had a small accident in the kitchen the other day, where one of my staff got very lightly burned by hot oil but it has developed into such a saga i am expecting the U.N to arrive in the car park any minute !!!
> bloody health and safety freeks are killing me !!!!



Tin hat time Karl....


----------



## Readie (Feb 18, 2012)

Dithering fools looking for car park spaces...
ARGGGH


----------



## MacArther (Feb 18, 2012)

Last night, my fire alarm's "low battery squawk" went off at 2AM. So...being nearly asleep on my feet, I went to the dorm room couch, and feel asleep. Until, 4AM when the train rolled through town with its horn blaring.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 19, 2012)

Couldn't get into the modelling mood today so just had an admin day in the hanger. It looks so much tidier now.


----------



## Readie (Feb 20, 2012)

Virgin Media vans that hit my car and then drive off denying they did it...


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 21, 2012)

Waking up and freeving myself at the bus stop.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 21, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Couldn't get into the modelling mood today so just had an admin day in the hanger. It looks so much tidier now.


I need one of those days. My work bench is so cluttered right now I can't get anything done.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2012)

Internet dropping out.....


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Almost everything!


----------



## DBII (Feb 27, 2012)

Four months of unemployment, limited internet access, 3 head hunters not returning my phone calls, and cannot get interviews for anything postion. It is good to know that I am not qualified for an intery level position for the jobI have been working for the last 16 years. The apartment goes away in 3 months and I cannot get a new one without a job. . I can always get a job cleaning jets at the airport or fueling planes. 

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2012)

Not annoyed but saddened, one of our sales reps was let go today, great guy but with things not quite going the way we need sales wise changes were made.....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 1, 2012)

Not annoyed but a bit sad:
I just heard a friend passed away. He was always sitting next to me in church. A kind old man, always friendly. He was a veteran of the Dutch East Indish war, but never spoke much about it. Last few years he suffered from prostate cancer, but you never heard him complain. Last year the cancer played up and he did not recover. Last friday he died, but I only learned about it today. He was 86 years old. We'll miss him. Rest in peace uncle Jan.


----------



## MacArther (Mar 1, 2012)

Marcel said:


> Not annoyed but a bit sad:
> I just heard a friend passed away. He was always sitting next to me in church. A kind old man, always friendly. He was a veteran of the Dutch East Indish war, but never spoke much about it. Last few years he suffered from prostate cancer, but you never heard him complain. Last year the cancer played up and he did not recover. Last friday he died, but I only learned about it today. He was 86 years old. We'll miss him. Rest in peace uncle Jan.



I'm sorry to hear that Marcel.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear Marcel...


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 5, 2012)

Off work Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, and won't even have time to work on my models or cockpit. House painting


----------



## muscogeemike (Mar 5, 2012)

“3/4’s of the earth is covered with water and 1/4 land - it is obvious that God intended us to spend three times more of our life fishing then taking care of the lawn”… (or painting the house).


----------



## Readie (Mar 5, 2012)

Today's annoyances?
Too many to list I'm afraid...
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2012)

got through the day without being annoyed!


----------



## Readie (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice one Wayne...I have lost the knack of doing that....John


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Waiting to hear back from the transmission shop on the estimate to fix my car. Hoping a complete rebuild is not needed as I was given a rough estimate of $1600.00 for a compete rebuild!


----------



## Readie (Mar 6, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> Waiting to hear back from the transmission shop on the estimate to fix my car. Hoping a complete rebuild is not needed as I was given a rough estimate of $1600.00 for a compete rebuild!



Fingers crossed Bryon.
John


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 6, 2012)

Best of luck to you DB, been there and fricken hated it!


Ouch Bryon!


----------



## Readie (Mar 7, 2012)

Not so much annoyed just saddened to see that 6 more young British soldiers were killed in Afghanistan today.
John


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Followup to my post yesterday!
Hoping for good news from my tranny shop today. I spoke with them late yesterday, and the impression I got afte talking to them was that they were not sure what was causing the problem in my car, but they were hopeful that fixing it would not lead to a complete overhaul as the transmission is not slipping, it just has been shifting hard and irregularly. They were thinking the problem might be due to a faulty solenoid or two.


----------



## Readie (Mar 7, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> Followup to my post yesterday!
> Hoping for good news from my tranny shop today. I spoke with them late yesterday, and the impression I got afte talking to them was that they were not sure what was causing the problem in my car, but they were hopeful that fixing it would not lead to a complete overhaul as the transmission is not slipping, it just has been shifting hard and irregularly. They were thinking the problem might be due to a faulty solenoid or two.



You need a reliable manual Bryon


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Update on transmission status! This is starting to become a story in itself! 
Just talked to tranny shop. Part of/ possible cause of the problem is I guess a mouse or some other critter might have chewed on part of my transmission's wiring harness, and the exposed wires might have shorted out a solenoid when the wires touched and shorted out. The transmission will officially need to be removed as several solenoids were not working correctly during testing, and the solenoids in question can only re accessed by partial dismantling of the transmission when it is out of the car. Not sure if I'll get away with just new solenoids, or if it will need a complete rebuild. Waiting on the transmission autopsy as we speak! I'm definitely keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 7, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> Update on transmission status! This is starting to become a story in itself!
> Just talked to tranny shop. Part of/ possible cause of the problem is I guess a mouse or something other critters might have chewed on part of my wiring harness, and the exposed wires might have shorted out a solenoid when the wires touched and shorted out. The transmission will officially need to be removed as several solenoids were not working correctly during testing, and the solenoids in question can only re accessed by partial dismantling of the transmission when it is out of the car. Not sure if I'll get away with just new solenoids, or if it will need a complete rebuild. Waiting on the transmission autopsy as we speak! I'm definitely keeping fingers crossed!


can`t get one from wreckers


----------



## Readie (Mar 7, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> can`t get one from wreckers



The risk with that course of action is that you need to be sure the wreckers transmission is working and not as knackered as the one you want to replace.
The costs of fitting are high unless you do it yourself...
Why do I say this? Er, a certain Fiat 2.0 twin cam that I got to fit into my Ford Escort. A long story....
John


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought about going with a transmission out of a salvage yard, but I do not have the time to perform the transplant, nor the facilities to do it. In my car, 2004 Grand Prix, you have to remove the entire engine cradle, and support the engine with a brace that runs between the shock towers, or you are forced to remove the engine as well. I also was worried about having issues down the road with the used tranny. At least with the tranny shop doing the work, a rebuilt transmission will carry a 24,000 mile, two year warranty. I really did think long and hard about buying a used tranny, but was advised against it, and lack of time and space to work on the car made it a much easier decision.


----------



## Readie (Mar 7, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> I thought about going with a transmission out of a salvage yard, but I do not have the time to perform the transplant, nor the facilities to do it. In my car, 2004 Grand Prix, you have to remove the entire engine cradle, and support the engine with a brace that runs between the shock towers, or you are forced to remove the engine as well. I also was worried about having issues down the road with the used tranny. At least with the tranny shop doing the work, a rebuilt transmission will carry a 24,000 mile, two year warranty. I really did think long and hard about buying a used tranny, but was advised against it, and lack of time and space to work on the car made it a much easier decision.



Good advice and decision Bryon.
John


----------



## MacArther (Mar 7, 2012)

Going to go home for spring break soon, and my parents told me to leave my school work and laptop at school....that would be fine with me except I already have one Spring Break assignment!


----------



## DBII (Mar 8, 2012)

6 months unemployed and the only job possibility is paying what I made 13 years ago 

DBII


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 8, 2012)

DBII said:


> 6 months unemployed and the only job possibility is paying what I made 13 years ago
> 
> DBII


sucks doesn't it , we have a situation where the better paying jobs are heading south to the US because wages are lower


----------



## Readie (Mar 8, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> sucks doesn't it , we have a situation where the better paying jobs are heading south to the US because wages are lower



Ours are going to India or Eastern Europe for the same reason...


----------



## MacArther (Mar 8, 2012)

Readie said:


> Ours are going to India or Eastern Europe for the same reason...



Nations should really get together to make a cohesive embargo on out-sourcing of jobs.

An update: I now have 3 college assignments over Spring Break due when the respective class meets after Spring Break.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 8, 2012)

Readie said:


> Ours are going to India or Eastern Europe for the same reason...


The guys priced themselves out of work, assembling machinery does not rate 50/hr including benefits, its the way of the world


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2012)

batch of material delivered i was counting on for a large moulding project.....wrong friggin' colour!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> The guys priced themselves out of work, assembling machinery does not rate 50/hr including benefits, its the way of the world



Perhaps, but you have to pay a living wage for the area that the workers live in. I have experience with a company that wants to cut wages in an area where houses that cost $350,000.00 are cheap and need work and are usually in a school district where you would have to send your kids to private school. I understand the argument from both sides, but honestly if you are going to destroy the middle class, who is going to by your products????


----------



## Readie (Mar 9, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> The guys priced themselves out of work, assembling machinery does not rate 50/hr including benefits, its the way of the world



Not that simple Neil. 
People need a proper wage to be able to live and companies should not get involved in exploitation of third world countries just for corporate profit.

John


----------



## Readie (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm SO glad the bankers are getting there multi million pound bonuses...
Well deserved...not



John


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2012)

Dam cold is kicking my arse.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm finding it damn hard to find anything that annoyed me today.....


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 11, 2012)

Living room all riped up in the middle of a remodeling and just now noticed water gushing out of the sink cabinet. Rotted-out trap. Plumbing is my least favorite home repair thing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2012)

Sprayed a number of coats of red on a car i'm building for a friend and it still don't look right...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2012)

Bought a new HP 8600 printer yesterday, and can't get it set up the way I want it. Guess I have to call HP.... Rats !

Charles


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 13, 2012)

Spent almost 4 hour last night buying materials and changing out all the drain pipes under my kitchen sink. When I had finished with no leaks I noticed that the water supply valve was dripping. Tightened the packing nut up and stopped the leak, then saw that the other end of the supply line was leaking at the faucet. Tightening did not work and I will need a new supply line. Did I say I hate plumbing!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 16, 2012)

I've got a danish FB friend who always bi**hes about when she's upset about what one or the other friend has said behind her back, but without naming anyone, or saying precisely what is wrong, thus expecting her friends to become curious about what the whole thing is about. 
In other words: She's a total attention wh*re and drama queen, who hasn't got the ba**s to deal with it personally with the people who is annoying her.
If she goes on like that, it won't be long before she's deleted from my friends list.


----------



## Readie (Mar 16, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> Spent almost 4 hour last night buying materials and changing out all the drain pipes under my kitchen sink. When I had finished with no leaks I noticed that the water supply valve was dripping. Tightened the packing nut up and stopped the leak, then saw that the other end of the supply line was leaking at the faucet. Tightening did not work and I will need a new supply line. Did I say I hate plumbing!!!!



That makes two us us mate.
I have got to the stage where I expect a leak....

John


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 19, 2012)

Hooters announced today that they're opening in Denmark. *sigh*
I don't mind Hooters and their concept, just...stay home in the US, we _don't_ need _more _american popular culture, we need _less _of it over here!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 19, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Hooters announced today that they're opening in Denmark. *sigh*
> I don't mind Hooters and their concept, just...stay home in the US, we _don't_ need _more _american popular culture, we need _less _of it over here!!!


feel the same about Euro"culture" its seems like they think they are the keeper of all things cultural


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 20, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> feel the same about Euro"culture" its seems like they think they are the keeper of all things cultural



Okay, you guys keep the US culture over there, we'll keep our culture thing over here, deal?


----------



## Readie (Mar 20, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> feel the same about Euro"culture" its seems like they think they are the keeper of all things cultural



Euro trash TV so called culture v the us and the rest...ummm?
All in small doses 
John


----------



## Readie (Mar 20, 2012)

I am REALLY looking forward to seeing that fool Osbourne spouting off tomorrow on his budget day when the Tory s**** stick is shoved another 6" where the sun don't shine.
Except if you rich of course.
Crisis? what crisis?
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)

customer came in to see me....what a waste of space....


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Okay, you guys keep the US culture over there, we'll keep our culture thing over here, deal?


You seemed excited about Hard Rock cafe ? I've got 2 of them within 5 miles but refuse to pay that much money for crappy food just so I can look at some guitar picks and drum sticks


----------



## Readie (Mar 23, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> You seemed excited about Hard Rock cafe ? I've got 2 of them within 5 miles but refuse to pay that much money for crappy food just so I can look at some guitar picks and drum sticks



HRC ? Naaaaah try the Ace cafe in London.
John


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 23, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Hooters announced today that they're opening in Denmark. *sigh*
> I don't mind Hooters and their concept, just...stay home in the US, we _don't_ need _more _american popular culture, we need _less _of it over here!!!


Not all of us are crass and boorish, some of us despise "american" culture as much as you guys over there in "yerp". It's the result of having this place founded by sexually repressed morons that were kicked out of every decent country in "yerp"!


----------



## DBII (Mar 23, 2012)

Culture...whats that? Hooters are everywhere. A new place just open across the street from one of the larger locations called Twin Peaks. They must be a fan of the tv show. Hooters is going to court for copywrite violations.  And now back to the thread....I am ending my 5th month on unemployment. The only job offer is less than my unemployment. 

DBII


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2012)

The Hooters here went "[email protected] up" couldn't compete with strip clubs


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn Airbrush was playing up today....


----------



## MacArther (Mar 24, 2012)

DBII said:


> Culture...whats that? Hooters are everywhere. A new place just open across the street from one of the larger locations called Twin Peaks. They must be a fan of the tv show. Hooters is going to court for copywrite violations.  And now back to the thread....I am ending my 5th month on unemployment. The only job offer is less than my unemployment.
> 
> DBII



Wait, you have a Twin Peaks as well? Wow, I thought it was just a Scottsdale location thing. 

Annoyance: My dad dropping by just to hang out ostensibly....in reality he's playing spy for my mom on my living conditions, study habits, etc. I'd be okay with it if both of them just came out and say the reason for the visits rather than the excuses they give.....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2012)

Using a scalpel to cut a decal, when there was an audible 'Pop!', and hey presto - feels like the tendon has ruptured in the second finger on my right hand. That leaves me with only two working fingers, and one partly working thumb, both on the right hand. 
B*ll*cks - this could mean the end of modelling, painting, and doing anything else which involves using the hands. Thanks very f****** much!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn, 
Don't know what to say, other than... that sucks!, Get well soon, and if it helps,... recruit a kid to help!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn Terry! And I thought my night was going bad...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2012)

after terry's sad news....Nothing bad going on here.....


----------



## rochie (Mar 27, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> after terry's sad news....Nothing bad going on here.....


same here Wayne

Terry, hope all is not as bad as you fear


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. Looks like I'll have to learn new ways to do things, and get used to not being able to do some things. Certainly will affect everything, from getting dressed to scratching my nose. Modelling and painting will be seriously affected - and so will the pub, as I can't pick up a glass !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2012)

Terry...one word...Ductape!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 28, 2012)

Terry...one word: Physician. 
Get well soon, that sucks big time!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2012)

knocked the @ss off my ta152 yesterday after i knocked it off the table at work....went nuts at myself, but it was a clean break at the tail to fuselage joint....it went back together easy as pie...thank christ!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 30, 2012)

0430 telecon


----------



## N4521U (Mar 30, 2012)

Just can't get to sleep, it's 12.30 a.m. and I seem to be no closer to snoozing as at 8 p.m.!!!!!!! 
Stuck the rear wheel doors on my Corsair!
Gotta get up at 5.30 for 9 holes of golf!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2012)

Didn't get to my mates hobby shop today....will have to wait till after easter now...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> knocked the @ss off my ta152 yesterday after i knocked it off the table at work....



You can model at work? You must be the boss Wayne! Sorry I missed that before...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> You can model at work? You must be the boss Wayne! Sorry I missed that before...



Every day at lunch time! 

provided there are no interuptions....people seem to ring me MORE during my lunch break....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 5, 2012)

Allergies!!! Came on with a vengeance overnight. Never had them this bad before, usually just an inconvenience, this year they are horrible.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 5, 2012)

Rain ! Cool and windy, too. I wanted to work outside today. Bummer.... maybe tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## DBII (Apr 5, 2012)

6 months and still no work. A friend is offring a job for $10 an hour and no benefits. It sucks becuase, if I take it, I will lose my unemployment which is about $12 an hour. At lease I saw some war birds Sunday with my father, 

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2012)

Son coming home at 7am and waking me up....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2012)

bit of trouble with my airbrush today....still haven't found the problem.....lucky I have others!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 7, 2012)

Another day of washing walls and painting ahead of me as soon as I finish this cup of coffee.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 7, 2012)

So the short story is this...

I moved to Arizona because its a fantastic opportunity for my professional career. Bad part is I had to leave the wife and kids in Texas and I only get to go home every 6 or 7 weeks.

So I posted on Facebook about how I got lucky and found an unsecured wireless connection in the middle of nowhere. A guy I have known for about 30 years asks me where. I tell him and he proceeds to tell me money isn't everything and there are better choices I could make. I tell him I didn't do it for money and he tells me to get a grip. I told him that I hadn't seen or talked directly to him in 11 or 12 years and he is just going to pop on and assume that I did it for money. 

Needless to say I told him to F off and unfriended him on FB.


----------



## DBII (Apr 7, 2012)

Time for a straffing run Thorlifter

DBII


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 9, 2012)

Finding out that neither of my teenage nephews have a lick of common sense, and have limited brain activity between the two of them!!!!


----------



## MacArther (Apr 9, 2012)

Probably have to get my eyes checked and my prescription changed, because I have been blurring every other word when at the computer desk.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2012)

Not annoyed but sad....4 years since my dad passed away today....


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry Wayne.

After more than a few years in storage, I had decided to get my 1950 pickup out and running again. Spent most of yesterday morning getting new plates at the DMV and at the city services getting a city sticker. Had a new battery ready and everything loaded into my van that I might need to get her started again when the storage facility called to say that she was buried so deep behind boats and RVs that it would be at least 2 weeks before they could get at her.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Not annoyed but sad....4 years since my dad passed away today....


Hasn't been quite two months for me...but I know how ya' feel :/


----------



## A4K (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Wayne and Dave....always remember the good times, and be thankful for them. They are a real blessing, many people don't get them.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 13, 2012)

My bos has been annnoying me since I started working for him, 3 years. 
Told him to find someone else to run the router for him. 
I've had enough. Time to take some time for myself and the GB's.
And maybe one of the "man shed" shops!

At least that's what Annie is instructin me to do!

Ya think?!


----------



## A4K (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't know what a 'man shed' shop is, but if you feel it's time to move on, then it is.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 13, 2012)

Here in Oz, there are "man sheds" organized for retired men wjo make stuff for needy kids, toys and things out of wood. All volunteers. About 400 of them across the country.

Sorry to hear it's that time of year again Wayne. I feel the same about my father in law. I made a personal visit to him at the care centre the day before he passed away. He liked me moving him from bed to chair and back. Felt safer with me doing this for him. A very gentle sort he was. I didn't mind at all.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2012)

appreciate your comments guys, thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah Wayne sorry for your loss also bud... Hard stuff that


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 16, 2012)

First time I had some time to work on my models in over a week and couldn't even get to my work bench with all the stuff stacked by it from the remodeling.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2012)

That's just criminal man...


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2012)

work, work, work, did i mention work was annoying me ?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Not annoyed but sad....4 years since my dad passed away today....



and 2 months since my mom passed. World takes on a strange, cloudy sheen lately.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2012)

... yet another month that I refuse to go to the doc. Fu#king idiot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2012)

My Westham United had a draw this morning so cannot get automatic promotion to the premier League have to try the hard way now....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 20, 2012)

Close friends father passed away unexpectantly today. Clayton was like a second Father to me, I knew him since I was 12 years old and took a liking to him immediatly. Enjoyed heading out to the duck ponds with him and my friend to pass the day away hunting and swapping tales, or just BS'ing with a can of beer in hand. I'm gonna miss that old timer. He's hunting and fishing in the great beyond now.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Buck.

I'm anoyed because of the bl**dy weather here in Boston. I get socking wet getting to work and back.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss buckmeister!
My passport cost me.alot more than they said, they didn't the papers that I brought along and they take their own pics!
That's lost £5, that's 1 3/4 pint of Guinness!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Buck
.
...and Jan I'm not going there..re your loss...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> Yes, but it's over now, so I'm happy again



Hey! There is a different thread for that! Misery here only please!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> That's lost £5, that's 1 3/4 pint of Guinness!


 
Oh, the horror!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 24, 2012)

Cough, snot and fever...again.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Co-worker needs a swift kick in the a$$, but it's against company policy to do so!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 24, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> ... yet another month that I refuse to go to the doc. Fu#king idiot.


This morning I shot an elephant in my pajamas, how he got in my pajamas, I'll never know...
Do you mean yourself or the doctor?
Because either is easily remedied...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 25, 2012)

My throat just got sore.


----------



## Readie (Apr 25, 2012)

A BIG thank you to the stupid woman who drove into my wife's car, wrecked the rear end hurt her back neck and bruised our Labrador's..


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Readie!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2012)

Gee's man, hope the Mrs was ok.

Amazon.com informed me that the book I ordered in January _Luftwaffe Emblems 1939-45 _will be delayed another fricken month!


----------



## Readie (Apr 27, 2012)

Mrs R and the dogs will live to fight another day thanks. Not so sure about the car but, that doesn't matter in the great scheme of things
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2012)

Played in goals at lacrosse today and got hit square on the top of my foot making a save, damn thing is swollen and sore....


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 28, 2012)

Going to Great America (amusement park) today with my 2 kids and 5 of their friends and it's raining.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2012)

My last day of my two week holiday!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Laid laminated flooring all day on Sunday. No sleep last night and my body aches from my neck down today. Worst part is I didn't even finish, have a couple more rows of flooring to fit, cut, and install and then the trim molding. May have to wait a couple days for the body to loosen up.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 30, 2012)

Made a hundred mile trip yesterday to get my 62 year old truck out of storage (after 6 years) and found it need a lot of work before I could drive it home. 
1) No Hydraulic pressure at all in the brakes
2) No spark (Hopefully only needs cleaning of the points)
3) Water pump leaking coolant (probably new water pump)
4) Oil leaking from underside of engine (oil pan gasket?)
5) Carb gaskets leaking 
Good things are it turned over real easy and except for 6 years of dust it still looks pretty good. If it was in my garage I could do most of the work myself (except for maybe the brakes), but its 100 miles away. The mechanic that works with the storage place said he's rebuilt old trucks before and will get her running when he has time in a week or so, so all is not lost.


----------



## rochie (Apr 30, 2012)

over engineered Eduard model kits


----------



## Marcel (Apr 30, 2012)

Power has been off since 4pm. Just came on again while I was sleeping (0:30 am) so I'm awake because all the lights turned on.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2012)

friggin spiral decal from the EE decal sheet for my Ta152 doesn't FIT the shape of the spinner!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2012)

Really Wayne? That's a problem for YOU? Come on!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Really Wayne? That's a problem for YOU? Come on!



Yeah....you're right...I adapted and overcame the situation...but a little annoyed that such a thing from EE was not done correctly in the first place...usually real good.


----------



## Marcel (May 5, 2012)

Got the flu. Really anoying


----------



## T Bolt (May 5, 2012)

Having to work Saturday. And at least a 12 hour day!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2012)

Went off to lacrosse today and wasn't told the opposition forfeited, would have liked a phone call....


----------



## T Bolt (May 5, 2012)

Not going well at work today. Looks like the 12 hour day is turning into a 14 hour day


----------



## T Bolt (May 5, 2012)

Not going well at work today. Looks like the 12 hour day is turning into a 14 hour day. I'll be lucky to leave by 9:00 pm


----------



## tyrodtom (May 6, 2012)

I'm really pissed at myself right now. Had a race won, and then gave it away.

Took the lead before lap 2, held onto the lead thru 2 restarts. Then a caution with 5 laps to go, the guy restarting beside me ( who's won the first 2 races of the season) misses his shift, I look in my rearview and see the field bunched up behind his yellow car, then look up at the flagstand and see a yellow flag, a caution, so I let off. About six cars pass me while i'm wondering when is everyone else is going to see the caution. Then I look at the end of the straightaway, and see that light still green. 

There was NO yellow flag, I imagined a green flag was yellow. The rest of the race stayed green, and I managed to make it back to 4th place by the finish.

Brain fart ? I'm 65, have I just experienced a "senior moment" ? This has really got me doubting myself.


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2012)

Three bl**dy annoying days of slow internet, and constant breaks in connection. It's driving me even more crazy than I am already, and, being a 'Bank Holiday' weekend, there are no staff on duty at the provider's 'Help desk'.


----------



## pbfoot (May 6, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Three bl**dy annoying days of slow internet, and constant breaks in connection. It's driving me even more crazy than I am already, and, being a 'Bank Holiday' weekend, there are no staff on duty at the provider's 'Help desk'.


I wouldn't care if it was a holoiday or whatever there had better be some there or they would soon lose my trade as in whenever they opened for "normal business"


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2012)

They'll be getting a tongue-lashing on Tuesday Neil !


----------



## pbfoot (May 6, 2012)

Airframes said:


> They'll be getting a tongue-lashing on Tuesday Neil !


There are lots of other providers , if they ain't ready to provide a 21st century service for a 21st century product they don't deserve your custom .


----------



## Matt308 (May 6, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> Made a hundred mile trip yesterday to get my 62 year old truck out of storage (after 6 years) and found it need a lot of work before I could drive it home.
> 1) No Hydraulic pressure at all in the brakes
> 2) No spark (Hopefully only needs cleaning of the points)
> 3) Water pump leaking coolant (probably new water pump)
> ...



Not a wrencher by any stretch, my gear-head adventures are limited to basic radiators, alternators, waterpumps and valve stems. But is your truck one of those with a rope seal around the main? If so, I have been told that you must overfill the oil, let it seap into the rope main seal for a day or so, drain and then refill. Otherwise you are looking at a major effup oil leak when you start it under pressure.

Advice. Free, because it is worth nothing.


----------



## T Bolt (May 6, 2012)

Yes Matt it has the old type rope seal, thats why I said I hoped it was the oil pan gasket, I've had that problem before and know changing it is beyond my mechanical capability's. The oil pan is something I could have fixed, but at this point I guess it doesn't really matter as it's in the hands of a mechanic who I'm told knows his way around these old engines. With a little luck I'll be driving it in a week or two.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 7, 2012)

Don't sweat it too much, TB, older seals (original or aftermarket) were cork, and it'll dry out on ya' as it sits over time...Matt's right about the oil, same would go for the carb.

Most of the carbs (Rochester, Carter, Holley, Zenith, etc) used cork, even when rebuilt with the old Standard Hygrade kits.

The points probably need a touchup with some emery paper because of electrolysis...

Be sure to check the fuel lines (rubber flex lines between the steel lines) and the trans, differential gaskets fluids before you drive 'er home, too!


----------



## N4521U (May 7, 2012)

Nuthins bothering me today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Trained a new guy to run the router and now I don't have to listen to the annoying boss berate everyone in the shop!!!!!!!!! How good can it get???!


----------



## fubar57 (May 7, 2012)

Finally saw a female grizzly with 2 cubs, so close she almost filled my SLR view-finder. Got about 20 shots including 3 at a full gallop. Back in the car I noticed a message on the LCD screen, "No memory card". Second time I've done this so when I got back to town I bought another card just to keep in the car.(Slight consolation; got some close pix of a black bear eating grass a little north of the grizz.)

Geo


----------



## MacArther (May 7, 2012)

Its finals week...and I completely forgot that my birthday is tomorrow because I've been studying so much for the past month or so.


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2012)

My backyard fountain is leaking badly. Completely due to the dumbazz who installed it did not fortify the back structure (me). Dumb$hit.


----------



## gumbyk (May 7, 2012)

After having lived in the house for almost 18 months, we've finally found the water toby (stop-valve).
Aaaand its got a major leak. And its going to require removing a concrete path to repair. 
On the plus-side, we don't pay for water, so there's no hurry to get it fixed.


----------



## N4521U (May 8, 2012)

went into Sydney today. Picked up some paint at the LHS. 5 bucks left in my pocket so went to an ATM...............

Bloody sh!t thing kept my card. Good thing I took the train and had a return ticket and not paying 45 bucks to park at the QVB!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2012)

N4521U said:


> went into Sydney today. Picked up some paint at the LHS. 5 bucks left in my pocket so went to an ATM...............
> 
> Bloody sh!t thing kept my card. Good thing I took the train and had a return ticket and not paying 45 bucks to park at the QVB!!!!!



Dude, had the same thing happen to me when I was going to school down in Florida...on a Friday no less! Took 4 or 5 days to get a replacement. I know your pain!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 9, 2012)

Some 'kyolive' nutter dipping into our new members threads with some weirdo sh!t.


----------



## MacArther (May 10, 2012)

Haven't been sleeping well for the past 4 days, and tomorrow I make a 1 hour 45 minute drive to Albuquerque, New Mexico along a route that already causes highway hypnosis when I'm wide awake and jolted on caffeine.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2012)

Dang dude, be careful driving!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2012)

Was expecting a small monthly bonus on todays paycheck that was not there. Turns out it is the next paycheck the bonus will appear on. Dang, I had big plans for that money!!! Just have to wait a couple weeks.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 15, 2012)

Aftermath of yesterday's migraine.
No energy, my eyes ache, headache.
Thank God for painkillers.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2012)

waking up real early this morning and not getting back to sleep...


----------



## Matt308 (May 16, 2012)

Neighbor getting his roof replaced and having to listen to nail guns till 7:00pm.


----------



## Matt308 (May 20, 2012)

Watching all these gun shop shows on the History channel or Discovery (??) and when they deliver the gun to the customer they always go to a range and shoot stuff. AND WHAT THEY SHOOT ALWAYS BLOWS UP!!

I bet there are some people that will grow up watching these shows thinking that every gun shoots bullet that can take out a car.


----------



## rochie (May 20, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Watching all these gun shop shows on the History channel or Discovery (??) and when they deliver the gun to the customer they always go to a range and shoot stuff. AND WHAT THEY SHOOT ALWAYS BLOWS UP!!
> 
> I bet there are some people that will grow up watching these shows thinking that every gun shoots bullet that can take out a car.


did notice the same Matt


----------



## muscogeemike (May 20, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Aftermath of yesterday's migraine.
> No energy, my eyes ache, headache.
> Thank God for painkillers.



Life would be very tough indeed without Hydrocodone!


----------



## Matt308 (May 20, 2012)

Ah....hillbilly heroin. Takes the edge off, but I've never understood those who use it for a high. If that's a high, then I just don't get it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2012)

Me too Aaron!


----------



## muscogeemike (May 21, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Ah....hillbilly heroin. Takes the edge off, but I've never understood those who use it for a high. If that's a high, then I just don't get it.


 
Having lived way up in the AR Mts for 10 years, and descended from “hillbilly’s” who still live there, I thought “hillbilly heroin” was their homemade meth. Anyway I’ve used Hydrocodone for a long time and, while it does seem to make me feel good sometimes, I don’t think I’ve ever been high on it. But then I don’t take that much of it - it constipates me terribly.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 21, 2012)

Being on a diet and the guys in the Warehouse are grilling up some big, fat pork chops and baked potatoes for lunch just outside the door to my work area!!! It should be illegal I tell you!!!!


----------



## Messy1 (May 21, 2012)

Making a call to my dentist about having a root canal done!! Yikes!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 21, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> Making a call to my dentist about having a root canal done!! Yikes!



Well it could be worse, at least you didn't have to make an appointment with your proctologist to have work done on the other end Who says I don't see the bright side of things?


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2012)

All day telecon.


----------



## fubar57 (May 22, 2012)

*What Annoyed ME Today*

Sit back, grab several beverages of your choice, and I'll tell you a day of woe. Heading to Prince George(2 hour drive) to pick up my wife and go to my physical/drug test for a new job and my car died.80$ towing fee. Walk up town to get said tow truck driver money and the skies open up for just about the length of my walk. Worse? Stop at the garage to make an appointment to get my car fixed..May 29th the earliest. Worse? I have(had) a 3 hour drive to work tomorrow. I'll just go up with Calvin.Worse? He's already up there doing over-time. Phone the boss and let him know and though he doesn't like it, I can take the six days off. Worse? Only four are with pay.Worse? The only way for the wife to get home is on the bus and it was delayed for 3 1/2 hours. 


Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> *What Annoyed ME Today*
> 
> Sit back, grab several beverages of your choice, and I'll tell you a day of woe. Heading to Prince George(2 hour drive) to pick up my wife and go to my physical/drug test for a new job and my car died.80$ towing fee. Walk up town to get said tow truck driver money and the skies open up for just about the length of my walk. Worse? Stop at the garage to make an appointment to get my car fixed..May 29th the earliest. Worse? I have(had) a 3 hour drive to work tomorrow. I'll just go up with Calvin.Worse? He's already up there doing over-time. Phone the boss and let him know and though he doesn't like it, I can take the six days off. Worse? Only four are with pay.Worse? The only way for the wife to get home is on the bus and it was delayed for 3 1/2 hours.
> 
> ...



Wowl...then I have nothing to report....my day wasn't bad then....


----------



## Messy1 (May 23, 2012)

Your posting name says it all in regards to your day yesterday! Wow! Sorry for all the bad news!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2012)

Holy sh!t...ok, well fubar's ordeal completely erases my crap of a day yesterday...dang-near makes me feel bad for even complaining!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2012)

Starting my day wet when i had to open the gates at work in the rain....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 24, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> *What Annoyed ME Today*
> 
> Sit back, grab several beverages of your choice, and I'll tell you a day of woe. Heading to Prince George(2 hour drive) to pick up my wife and go to my physical/drug test for a new job and my car died.80$ towing fee. Walk up town to get said tow truck driver money and the skies open up for just about the length of my walk. Worse? Stop at the garage to make an appointment to get my car fixed..May 29th the earliest. Worse? I have(had) a 3 hour drive to work tomorrow. I'll just go up with Calvin.Worse? He's already up there doing over-time. Phone the boss and let him know and though he doesn't like it, I can take the six days off. Worse? Only four are with pay.Worse? The only way for the wife to get home is on the bus and it was delayed for 3 1/2 hours.
> Geo



Yikes!!!!



Wayne Little said:


> Starting my day wet when i had to open the gates at work in the rain....



Did you get your knees wet!!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2012)

Warm weather making me chronically lazy.
I'm best at 15-20 C, not 24-27 C.


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2012)

Heck Maria, I can be lazy at _any_ temperature - especially after a few pints of 'Black Sheep'!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2012)

I hate warm weather. I hates it.

A punk neighbor kid came over to ask to use our basketball hoop (we have said yes in the past). He walks up to the door and tries to open it first. When I lean around and shake my head that I'm not interested in talking with him, he starts yelling at me "I wanna play on your hoop". This is not a 4, 5 or 6 year old. This kid must be 12? Wonder what would have happened if I wasn't home? Would he have robbed me?  My son informed me that he has visited juvenile hall (jail) in the past. Lordy, my neighborhood is going to $hit.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 25, 2012)

Multitasking and me...just doesn't mix.
In other words:
If I had been a dog, and I was going to *both* wag my tail AND bark at the same time, I'd fall over. *sigh*


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Marcel (May 27, 2012)

Gig last night we played well, but the public was used to R&B stuff and we are a hardrock band, go figure.Most of the public left early. And the dutch team lost last night in a verybad match agains Bulgaria of all teams. Sigh. 
On the bright side, there was a small group who was enthousiastic of our performance. Makes it up a little.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2012)

seem to have lost a part for my GB Ta152....dammit!


----------



## muscogeemike (May 27, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> I hate warm weather. I hates it.
> 
> A punk neighbor kid came over to ask to use our basketball hoop (we have said yes in the past). He walks up to the door and tries to open it first. When I lean around and shake my head that I'm not interested in talking with him, he starts yelling at me "I wanna play on your hoop". This is not a 4, 5 or 6 year old. This kid must be 12? Wonder what would have happened if I wasn't home? Would he have robbed me?  My son informed me that he has visited juvenile hall (jail) in the past. Lordy, my neighborhood is going to $hit.



Last week a kid flipped me off in a Walmart parking lot. When I confronted him he ripped of his shirt and threatened to “kick my old ass”. Keep in mind, while I do use a cane, I’m well over 6’ tall and weigh in over 250 lbs and once played Pro football (besides being a soldier most of my life). There was a woman with the kid and she told me he was only 15 years old! The country is doomed.


----------



## Gnomey (May 27, 2012)

Power cut just as the Indy 500 was getting into the last 10 laps, thus I missed the finish.


----------



## Catch22 (May 28, 2012)

Our ball hockey game a got a little heated tonight, resulting in a fight and one player on our team making an "obscene gesture" at a ref. The guy who fought will get an automatic one game suspension, but that's not really a big deal. The other guy though, who knows. And he'll deserve every game of it, it's embarrassing. We're not a good team but we've always lost with class.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2012)

muscogeemike said:


> Last week a kid flipped me off in a Walmart parking lot. When I confronted him he ripped of his shirt and threatened to “kick my old ass”. Keep in mind, while I do use a cane, I’m well over 6’ tall and weigh in over 250 lbs and once played Pro football (besides being a soldier most of my life). There was a woman with the kid and she told me he was only 15 years old! The country is doomed.


I would have told that little bastard that he can have the first lick, then I'd tear his ass apart like a cheap biology expiriment...since he made the first move, it's legaly self defense and a serious life lesson for the little douchebag...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> I would have told that little bastard that he can have the first lick, then I'd tear his ass apart like a cheap biology expiriment...since he made the first move, it's legaly self defense and a serious life lesson for the little douchebag...



Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 28, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> seem to have lost a part for my GB Ta152....dammit!



Did you find it Wayne?


----------



## Matt308 (May 28, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> Power cut just as the Indy 500 was getting into the last 10 laps, thus I missed the finish.



And one hell of a finish it was!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2012)

I missed the Indy, but I caught the Coca Cola 600...not bad, but I thought Junior and Jeff were going to finish better than they did (at least they were top 10) :/


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Did you find it Wayne?



No...scratch building a new part, at least it is easy.....underwing Morane antenna...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> No...scratch building a new part, at least it is easy.....underwing Morane antenna...



after sculpting a new one, I found the original!


----------



## A4K (Jun 1, 2012)

Wayne, this is Murphy. Murphy, this is...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 1, 2012)

My daughter turned 29 yesterday...
Not annoyed at her for doing it, just the 29...


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2012)

Back


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 1, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> I hate warm weather. I hates it.
> 
> A punk neighbor kid came over to ask to use our basketball hoop (we have said yes in the past). He walks up to the door and tries to open it first. When I lean around and shake my head that I'm not interested in talking with him, he starts yelling at me "I wanna play on your hoop". This is not a 4, 5 or 6 year old. This kid must be 12? Wonder what would have happened if I wasn't home? Would he have robbed me?  My son informed me that he has visited juvenile hall (jail) in the past. Lordy, my neighborhood is going to $hit.


I have a hoop in the alley on the garage that my kids use once in a while. Teenagers have been using it and their rough play has started denting the garage door. I began asking then not to play there but they kept coming back. Put a pad lock on the net. Still came back The other day I heard a big group out there playing and after 20 min of getting more and more steamed I went out there and asked them if the lock on the net gave them a clue that they weren't supposed to play there? "We didn't notice there was a lock on the net" was the answer. Very steamed now I got my wrench and took the supports off the hoop off and folded it back on the slanted roof to be taken down later.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep. I was never rude like that as a kid with other adults. You'll probably get your windows broken for that aggregious action.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2012)

Got an inflammation in a tooth root. The doctor took out the nerve of the tooth but the inflammation is still there. Hurts like hell. Hope I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2012)

Whiskey Marcel...lots and lots of whiskey.

Geo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2012)

Went to the archery range today. Range has a mile long trail with 15 targets spaced along the way. Have walked it many times. As I neared the end of the trail I saw something out of place, looked like a dead squirrel laying on the trail. As I got closer I noticed it was a baby racoon, closer look and then saw it was two baby racoons cuddle up together. Thought they must have fallen from the big oak treee just off the trail. I whislted and they did not move so I figured they were dead. Walked closer and saw then were breathing. 
Cracked a few branches and they woke up. They were pretty shaky, but seemed to be fit fat furballs. Wondered where the mother was, there is a two lane road just 30 yards or so from the path they were sleeping on, so I thought the worst, she had been hit by a car, but I didn't think the young ones would have left her. I looked down the road and in the ditch and found no sign of the mother, so maybe I spooked her as I came down the trail? By the time I got back up to the babies they were wresling and rolling around. Now what, do I try to take them home, what the heck am I going to do with two baby racoons. Figured it's best to leave them in hopes the mother was busy hauling babies up that oak tree? I left them, hard to leave such a little helpless creature lay there, but it was probably the right thing to do. 
I decided to walk another trail, and after about a half hour I was back in the parking lot by the archery range. Decided to sneak down to where the racoons layed. As I neared the spot I could nto see them, I thought "good, mother came back and got her young ones". I walked closer and there was one of the babies next to that big oak tree, the other was nowhere to be seen. I don't think them little guys had the energy to climb that tree! The one still there was trying to climb that tree, but just could not get a grip. I still think momma was up in that tree hauling young ones up one by one, at least I hope so. He sure was intent on climbing that tree. Was getting dark, so I left, going to check back in the morning and see if there is any sign of the guys. I hope they make it.

Here's a pic I took with the cell, cute little fella's.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2012)

Tooth hurting even more today. Using up a lot of painkillers today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2012)

Wasn't playing lacrosse today and decided to front up...lost when we should have won...goddamit!!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2012)

Finally got a chance to cut my back lawn for the first time. It's a river in the spring from the neighborhood snow melting. 13 lawnmower bags off a 40'x30' lawn.

Geo


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 3, 2012)

Understand, Buck.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Understand, Buck.


 
I went back yesterday morning, and there was no sign on the second little racoon. No sign of commotion, blood, fur, nothing. It's been a wet spring, and the entire area around where I came across the little fellas was flooded and wet. They were on the only high ground in the area. I'm thinking momma racoon was moving her brood to drier ground and I just came across these two when she was relocating others. I did some googling of young racoons and from thier size I suspect they were between 3-4 weeks old or so. Generally don't start climbing until they are a little older, but that little bugger already knew that he should be climbing a tree. They were pretty fat and fit so I don't think they were there very long.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope they're okay Buck. It sucks when little ones, no matter what they are, suffer.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2012)

not going to the Model Expo in Melbourne this coming weekend...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 4, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> not going to the Model Expo in Melbourne this coming weekend...



Me neither, gotta save the pennies!


----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2012)

first day of my holiday and my second chef who is supposed to be running my kitchen has been suspended for pushhing a waiter !
gotta go in tomorrow and sort out this mess and maybe end up working all week now !
he's gone as far as i'm concerned !


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2012)

Had threatment of my tooth today, starting to hurt again. Looks like I'll have to pay the dentist another visit tomorrow, which will be the 4th in 6 days.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 11, 2012)

Our neighbours have a son as old as my oldest, 7 years old. This weekend when walking through the neighbourhood, a man started to touch him and asked him to take his clothes off. The boy luckily refused and went home. The police later got the scumbag. But I'm annoyed that such a thing can happen here. Further more I was annoyed that nobody thought of telling us while we have a son of the same age.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2012)

Man this really makes me mad!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2012)

Sadly that bullSh*t goes on the world over Marcel, glad they caught the [email protected] though....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2012)

String 'em up!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2012)

With all above Marcel. I just found out my dead car will remain dead for a fourth week. The mechanic has family problems out of town.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2012)

It's friggin cold....I might have to put on some long pants!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2012)

Broiling in humid 90F/32C.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 13, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> It's friggin cold....I might have to put on some long pants!



That means cold weather coming my way, may have to get the long johns out!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> That means cold weather coming my way, may have to get the long johns out!!



looking that way Vic!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2012)

Another friend has died.

In the last 2 years I have lost:

My mother
My brother
My Father-in-law
a coworker
and 6 close friends that I grew up with.

Can't they space this out abit to let my cheeks dry?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 19, 2012)

...more like: Bummed me out.
Mom's going to the hospital on friday for pre-op check-up, goes home for the weekend, and goes in for surgery on monday next week.
They're going to clear every lady thing, there's a huge tumor down there.
At least they're acting fast: 
She started having problems last week, went to see a phys, got examined at the hospital this week, scan yesterday, phone call today from the hospital, pre-op routine check-up friday, telescope surgery monday.
Damn, with that speed, she'll prolly be back home on tuesday or something like that! 
But - damn, this is something that all three of us (my parents and me) could have lived without. *heavy sigh*
And it sure as hell pokes at that fear of losing. 
I *know* it'll happen someday, but: Not yet, please - not yet.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2012)

Condolences Chris.....

...fingers crossed for your Mum Maria, hope all goes well.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 20, 2012)

Thinking of you, your Mum and family Maria, hope all goes well.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Praying for all to go well for you Mother, Maria.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2012)

Me too, and condolences to you Chris.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone and Maria, I'm praying for your family.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Best wishes to both your family's Chris and Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2012)

Njaco:
Damn man, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.
I sure as hell hope that life's got a lot of good stuff in store for you and your family and friends now, you guys sure as hell deserve it after all these losses. 

And thank you guys, I appreciate your kind comments and well-wishes for my mom. *heart*
It helps more than you prolly know. *hugs the gang*


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2012)

My best whishes Maria. And my condolences Chris, hope things get better. 

My annoyance today is a party next door. Can't even hear my tv in my well isolated house. And I have two young kids awake while they should be asleep for gours


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2012)

woke up an hour before the alarm this morning and couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 25, 2012)

Fricking right shoulder is killing me!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 25, 2012)

Waking up and dragging myself downstairs.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Spent my morning at the Urgent Care center with an eye problem. Wasn't sure if it was pink eye or what so I saw that doctor. Turns out to be a scratched cornea. Felt like a little piece of sandpaper in my eye. Thankfully it isn't as bad as the last time I scratched it, that one was nasty and took over a year to heal. 
Numbing drops are wearing off now and I can feel it again. Worst part is have to burn vacation time to sit in a doctors office!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 25, 2012)

Geez! Annoyed that the laundry is taking so long!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2012)

Spoke to a colleague interstate this morning and asked how the State Manager was going, fighting a serious bout of bone Cancer, said he had taken a turn for the worst and was in a bad way and most likely would not last a week....sadly a call in the afternoon...he had passed away......RIP Shane...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 27, 2012)

My right elbow is swollen (fluid inside), and my arm feels buzzy-kinda like.
Hm, gotta call the phys tomorrow, it's annoying.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 28, 2012)

The U.S. Supreme Court.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2012)

Sh!tty weather....


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Sh!tty weather....



I'm with you there. I got soaked one day and sunburned the day after. Figure that one out - I certainly can't.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2012)

Tangopilot89 said:


> I'm with you there. I got soaked one day and sunburned the day after. Figure that one out - I certainly can't.



Bummer.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2012)

Believe I got a concussion in ice hockey last night, will hear about it tomorrow.

2-0 breakaway and I tried hustling back and take up the passing lane, dove and whacked my chin on the ice


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2012)

Ouch! How many fingers Harrison!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 1, 2012)

Heh. Funny Bucksnort should mention a scratched cornea...my right eye is currently a bright blood-red (rather patriotic, as my other eye is white, and they're generally blue). Went to UrgentCare yesterday, they looked at it and decided it wasn't pinkeye, but two scratches (one tiny one that looked like it was something got under my contact, the other one is longer and follows the curve of the contact). Eye is itching, and still feels like I have an eyelash or some dust stuck under it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2012)

friggin infection in my thumb under the side of the fingernail....just don't want to go away...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2012)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh. Funny Bucksnort should mention a scratched cornea...my right eye is currently a bright blood-red (rather patriotic, as my other eye is white, and they're generally blue). Went to UrgentCare yesterday, they looked at it and decided it wasn't pinkeye, but two scratches (one tiny one that looked like it was something got under my contact, the other one is longer and follows the curve of the contact). Eye is itching, and still feels like I have an eyelash or some dust stuck under it.



Yeah, not good. I had to take the next day off as my eye was extremely sensitive to light and I didn't dare drive. Spent most of the day in a dark room. Thankfully eye scratches generally don't take too long to heal, but they sure are a PITA when they are hurting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2012)

OUCH!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2012)

Well i got a grade II concussion. 

I woke up yesterday morning and I'm not one to ask for help but I felt terrible. So I woke my mom up and said I need to go to the hospital. I had to take an IV because I couldn't keep water down. Motrin takes away the headache part but I still feel pretty sluggish


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 2, 2012)

Concussion buddies!
Still a little shaky me self!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 2, 2012)

Actually, the thing that annoyed me is something that I have noticed for awhile; It almost seems that this site should be divided into two parts.
I have been perusing many posts and it seems to me that the modeling sections have many helpful and kind things to say, while some of the other sections have many ridculous arguements about things that have no possible solution, ie; "what was the best/worst..blah, blah, blah..." I have seen many "banned" people on those, but none on the modeling sections. I know that some folks are capable of having a civil conversation, but at times it does get a bit tiring.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2012)

Well Paul, some just ain't very tactful...


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Andy Griffith died today! I'll miss him.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 5, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yeah, not good. I had to take the next day off as my eye was extremely sensitive to light and I didn't dare drive. Spent most of the day in a dark room. Thankfully eye scratches generally don't take too long to heal, but they sure are a PITA when they are hurting.



My eyes have always been a bit light-sensitive. Thankfully, my "day after" was on a Sunday, so I only had to drive about two blocks to get to church (I work there, so couldn't really leave everyone else in the lurch!). Sunglasses are a big help, my biggest issue, though, is having to do anything with only one contact in. At least it wasn't my dominant eye, that would have royally sucked. Still, I've had to hit the Excedrin a bit more often than usual this week due to the whacked-out vision. I'll put the contact back in on Saturday, can't wait for that! Hehehe...hitting the range on Saturday, as well, to send a few mags' worth of lead downrange (hey, economic times are tough...can't afford as much ammo/lane time as I used to). So two working eyes will definitely help.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> Andy Griffith died today! I'll miss him.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2012)

A load of 'spam' messages being sent from my e-mail address - bl**dy annoying, inconvenient and time consuming correcting things. Fortunately, the 'fault' has been intercepted and corrected, with only a fraction of so-called messages actually being transmitted.
To those who may have received such a message from my e- mail address, my apologies. Hopefully this has now been cured.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2012)

got some virus thingy that just wouldn't go away....so i downloaded malware which zapped it's @ss...but then Malware blocked me from getting on the forum....till my wife solved that for me....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 7, 2012)

I use linux for that reason, Wayne. 

Almost everything annoyed me today. Will not elaborate. Hopefully tomorrow it'll be betrer.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2012)

After I thought I'd cured the e-mail problem, and changed my password, my account has now been blocked. I've spent an hour trying to get through the recovery process, but the stupid process is about as much use as a chocolate tea pot! Keeps stating it will send the recovery code to an e-mail address which doesn't exist, and I can't get any further!
So, next step, create a new account, and ask the 'Customer Support' to reply to _that_ address with the recovery code. Spent another hour going through all the b*ll*cks to try to et that done, and the bl**dy e-mail provider couldn't connect. Eventually got it going, and then a 'flash screen' popped up saying they were having server problems, try later. B*LL*CKS !!!!
*IF* I eventually get an answer, when I try again, I will then need to import all the info and addresses from the old account to the new, and then send e-mails to all these addresses informing everyone of the new address - that's if I haven't died of old age by the time the f****** thing gets it's Rs in gear!
P*ss*d off? *YOU BET* !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2012)

That sucks Terry....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep. It's sorted now, but took over seven hours of b*gg*ring about !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm having trouble with mine to Terry so I understand you frustration fully.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2012)

Man, that really blows.......


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2012)

absolutely wrecked this morning, my last day off work was 25th june and have worked 153 hours since then not off work till sun 15th with another 78 hours on my rota before then !!!!

feels like "P" coy all over again


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn Karl.....no rest for the wicked.....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2012)

Just one more hill with the log Karl! Hope you get through it mate, then have a well deserved rest.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2012)

My son's truck in the shop. Backfire blew out a vacuum hose cap and vacuum hose to the transmission module. Ran rough and wouldn't come out of second gear. Found out that the module hose disconnected because tranny has been leaking and deteriorated the hose. Leak is really bad and I now have to put in new seals. But don't know that amount of damage that may be in the tranny proper. Well it appears that I'm in it for $1,000 minimum.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2012)

Ouch !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Well Paul, some just ain't very tactful...



I heard that!!

Pretty much the same since May/June, the lack of summer!


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Just one more hill with the log Karl! Hope you get through it mate, then have a well deserved rest.


just hope i'm not in for a bit of milling mate, he, he !!!!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 16, 2012)

The Virginia Dept. of Motor Vehicles really screwed me up. I've had an Armed Forces Vet license plate "VET-1237" for 25 years. I sent the DMV the money for another year's renewal, and they tell me I can not keep the same plate over 25 years. They sent me a new Armed Forces Vet plate, "VET 5991VS".

I want my VET 1237 back !!!

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2012)

What logic can there be about not letting you keep the liscense plate for over 25 years????????????


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 17, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> What logic can there be about not letting you keep the liscense plate for over 25 years????????????


 
C'mon now, this is a Government agency we are talking about here, logic is not part of the discussion.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> C'mon now, this is a Government agency we are talking about here, logic is not part of the discussion.



ain't that the truth....


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Logic and government do not naturally go together!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2012)

Wish the friggin' cold weather would P off!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 18, 2012)

I liked a model from a cartoon.  Kind of liking Japanese Hentai cartoon porn. What is the world coming to...


----------



## rochie (Jul 19, 2012)

seem to have broken my big toe just walking up stairs !
heard it snap, then it hurt now its just swollen and painfull !!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 19, 2012)

rochie said:


> seem to have broken my big toe just walking up stairs !
> heard it snap, then it hurt now its just swollen and painfull !!!!!


 
Been there, done that. Now just be carefull around furniture and the like, they like to jump right in front of you when you walk by as they somehow know you have an injured toe.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh man. Way back in '72 I was working for the city in the maintenance yards. We had to go out on a rainy night to inspect the water runoff in the streets and required lifting the manhole covers with a pick. I stuck it in the little hole, lifted the cover and stepped forward to look in........... wham, the cover slipped of and broke my big toe.... g0d ahmighty did that hurt. I was hoppin all over the street.

I digress. My age p!ssed me off today, getting the shakes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2012)

Ouch Karl...no further stairs for you mate!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2012)

That'll teach you for practicing your ballet tippy toe steps on the stairs


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2012)

I broke my pinky toe after kicking a cast iron bed (I was aiming for the roommate) and that hurt like a mo-fo. I could not imagine it being the big toe, OUCH!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2012)

Dead leg playing Lacrosse today...thigh is quite painful...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 21, 2012)

That'll teach you for playin kids games! 

And I can't seem to get rid of them pesky errors! But I am down to error6!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds like WW2 accidents.net around here !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2012)

Sure does...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2012)

Still not got my old Airfix 1/72 Short Stirling...!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 26, 2012)

That I may have scuppered the "What is it?" thread...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2012)

missed 2 days on the forum....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

Watching an error laden footy match today, friggin hopeless....and they get paid to play!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2012)

Being woken up several times early this morning to the sounds of police sirens, each spred out about 5-10 minutes apart so kept getting woken up. Had not slept well all weekend so this didn't help matters. I hope whomever they were after gets a long jail sentence!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sitting in the parking lot waiting for the bus to take me to camp and something didn't feel right. Checked the shift calender on my phone and guess what...I leave tomorrow. First time in 39 years I've shown up early for work. I think there's a pattern developing here.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2012)

On vacation with my wifes family and the s**t hit the fan between me and my mother in-law. She makes my wife cry and i have to stand there and do nothing? No way, no how. They make up and I'm supposed to forget that my wife and kids were super upset over the whole thing and we were initially not going with them? Wtf? And you know what really gauls me? Her shrimp ass brother getting on my case saying it's all MY FAULT and that I ruined his vacation. Does anyone in this family remember anything? My fault? I am enraged and have had to eat a huge shite sandwich to salvage anything. Pissed and isolated - Jim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2012)

Dam Capt, that really blows! Talk about a no win situation.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 31, 2012)

Mothers in law................ 

I am on my second, doesn't like me any more than the first! It realllly is not ME!!!!!!

Yes, this one makes my wife cry as well, and I too have to act like there is nothing going on. When my truck gave up the ghost, she says "he can take public transport"! Then she bitches big time when I have to have the car and Annie can't get to her house till 10am on Saturdays instead of 9am. Then she comes out with sh!t like "you don't want children, all they do is disappoint you"! Says this to her own daughter! 

I am the bad guy! yeah right.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing my pain brothers. These people are effed up, no lie. I'm really getting tired of this crap. They pass it off like i can't understand their family dynamic. Huh? They have been putting up with this womans bs for so long it's normal to them! God i really wanna punch someone, and right now my wifes self righteous brother would fit the bill nicely, seeing as i don't hit women (though i would put my mother in law in the catagory of creature!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

The weather!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear you're having a f*cked up vacation Jim.....at least it will end soon....if that's any consolation?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jim, Bill, I feel for you guys, there is an old saying, You don't marry a woman, you marry her whole family!
Try the "Oops, I didn't see you there" method and drop something heavy on the brother-in laws head. 
Mother-in-laws are like puppies, if you don't give them something to chew on, they will find something that you don't want them to chew on. 
I have some ideas.... PM me if you want a couple, but I'm sure that you guys can come up with something!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2012)

I always take a coil wire on the car engine, strip out all the copper wiring inside, then replace back on engine. Oh the joy...

On my front: It appears that the "Community Day" celebration that my ...ahem....'band'...was going to play at, is a farce and just one guy with a God complex. He has no agreement with the local Civic Association (although he was using their name) and he's a loose cannon. All the bands playing are Christian bands, so, since our band was a normal rock-n-roll band, we've been told they no longer need our services. We were gearing up to play "Sympathy For the Devil" too. That would have been a hoot!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks brothers. Keep em coming and i may get through this yet!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Chris. Get the band together anyway, and play for free in a local bar/cafe/club or whatever, just for the hell of it!
Jim, I know all about your type of situation! When she/they upset you next, just hand over a small medicine bottle, with a label printed with the words "F*** Off Pills" - might cause a stir, probably won't solve the problem either, but Oh!, - the satisfaction !!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Having to deal with a dealer for us who claims they want to do business with us, but make it hard to do so. I helped them out and sent out merchandise to them, with the agreement that the dealer is supposed to send a check out to me when they receive the order. Now 4 weeks later still no check, and the dealer wants more favors or special treatment, and an open charge account! If they would honor the agreement we made in the first place, we would be more likely to extend better pricing their way. But when we can't get paid for a order that the conditions were agreed upon, it makes it hard to want to do anything extra for this dealer for us, and sure as hell makes it almost impossible to give them a open line of credit!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2012)

Terry, i will have to visit the pharmacy and get me a bottle of those!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2012)

Question: What's the difference between an Inlaw and an Outlaw?

Answer: Outlaws are wanted!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice! So true!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Terry, i will have to visit the pharmacy and get me a bottle of those!



Got some just yesterday!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2012)

I wonder if that also comes in extra strength.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> On vacation with my wifes family and the s**t hit the fan between me and my mother in-law. She makes my wife cry and i have to stand there and do nothing? No way, no how. They make up and I'm supposed to forget that my wife and kids were super upset over the whole thing and we were initially not going with them? Wtf? And you know what really gauls me? Her shrimp ass brother getting on my case saying it's all MY FAULT and that I ruined his vacation. Does anyone in this family remember anything? My fault? I am enraged and have had to eat a huge shite sandwich to salvage anything. Pissed and isolated - Jim



No offense, but wife or no wife that would be my last time on a vacation or extended anything. But then again, I'm an Ahole that way.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2012)

Makes sense to me Matt. Looks like that's the only way. Don't Need the drama


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2012)

In the end you won't win my friend either way. However you will never avoid the drama. Good luck, buddy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2012)

After sending it off to be checked I reinstalled a control PC to a hydrostatic tester yesterday and it wouldn't work...finally got it to work after an hour of stuffing around and the screen went balls up! called it a day as the problem has occurred before.....read my notes from last saga and back to it today, got it worked out only to find the internal battery is now flat, so it changes the screen settings once you turn it off, you have to turn it off to restart....once you do this your back to square one again....so it won't work...off to buy a battery now.... back to it tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2012)

No lunch break....no modelling.....Grrrr


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Got some just yesterday!



We have the same here Chris - 'Leszarom tablettak' (Lit. 'Sh!t on it' tablets), usually a huge jar of jelly beans or other favourite sweet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Is it just me, that hates that bl**dy computer music on some pages?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 6, 2012)

That's why I keep it on mute, mostly!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2012)

What did you say?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ex-wife. *@^$!!$#*!!!
And Lolo Jones, the "virgin" olympic competitor, came in 4th yesterday, complaining this morning that everyone is mean to her!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jerry Springer, Maury Povich, Steve Wilkos, et-all ... They all exploit the ignorant and uneducated to "entertain" the masses. 
(dang, I need to get out more, I'm getting..., "Hey, you kids!, Get off my lawn!!",...crotchety!)


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Apparently everything is annoying me today! Must be my old age!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 9, 2012)

Hockey at 6am this morning, get home now i'm going to gym...why, not quite sure whats going through my mind.


----------



## A6M2Zero (Aug 9, 2012)

I bought and watched Kiara the Brave from Netflix, unknown to me that it was a cheap ripoff of the Blockbuster Brave. The story wasn't even about Kiara, it was about some boy named Super Cloud who can hork up crystals and burp lightning but the dreamzonians of their world dream zone are just Humans with magic and the planets are alive and call each other names and there is a boy who randomly pops up to make stale pop culture references. The movie is the worst I've seen in years.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2012)

A6M2Zero said:


> I bought and watched Kiara the Brave from Netflix, unknown to me that it was a cheap ripoff of the Blockbuster Brave. The story wasn't even about Kiara, it was about some boy named Super Cloud who can hork up crystals and burp lightning but the dreamzonians of their world dream zone are just Humans with magic and the planets are alive and call each other names and there is a boy who randomly pops up to make stale pop culture references. The movie is the worst I've seen in years.



Hahahaha. I have heard about that one, a local paper Newsday actually did an article on this not long ago. Here are a few more that I found at my local library:

"Tappy Toes" featuring a tap dancing cartoon penguin on the cover, an obvious rip-off of "Happy Feet"
"Chop Kick Panda" featuring a cartoon panda in karate pose on the cover, an obvious rip-off of "Kung-Fu Panda"
"Cars Life 2" featuring cartoon cars on the cover, an obvious rip-off of "Cars" and/or "Cars 2"

Believe it or not, these movies really exist! (I have pictures!) Check them out...or rather avoid them like the plague!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

B-17engineer said:


> Hockey at 6am this morning, get home now i'm going to gym...why, not quite sure whats going through my mind.



In my mind at your age, it was women, sorry...._girls!_

Only one week of my holiday left here...!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 9, 2012)

Idiots in fast food drive thru's during lunch hour. There are 50 cars behind you and you have to ask a hundred flippen questions on what's on this, what's on that. Then you have to say ummmm, about a million times. Then they sit in line behind the idiot in front of them, and instead of getting your money or credit card ready you wait until you are at the window. After paying you have to pull just far enough forward so I cannot reach the pay window, while you inspect your whole flippen order!!! Get out of the way moron!!!!


----------



## A4K (Aug 9, 2012)

The world and systems in place.
How can the big companies and government offices sh!t down your throat and find a law to protect themselves against any liability? 
I swear to God we're reliving the Victorian age.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2012)

Couldn't get a control unit working again today, been p!ssing me off big time the last few days...


----------



## A4K (Aug 11, 2012)

FBH Wayne....

(F***'n big hammer!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2012)

A4K said:


> FBH Wayne....
> 
> (F***'n big hammer!)



Gave that some serious thought, I can tell ya....


----------



## brucejscott (Aug 15, 2012)

Day two of stomach flu. Getting kind of tired of throwing everything up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2012)

just watched a P!ss poor effort by our local Footy team probably stuffed their finals run now....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 19, 2012)

brucejscott said:


> Day two of stomach flu. Getting kind of tired of throwing everything up.


Ya done yet?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 20, 2012)

H3ll I thought I had a bad day working with men who act like little girls!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2012)

No problems today......so far anyway....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Body parts I didn't even know I had are stiff and sore today!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 20, 2012)

N4521U said:


> H3ll I thought I had a bad day working with men who act like little girls!


Have you made sure they aren't girls?
Just sayin'. You apparently have only the one good eye...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 20, 2012)

Perhaps they are Paul.
I don't have Any Good eyes!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 21, 2012)

Having to go set concrete forms again this afternoon. Hope the heat isn't as bad today...


Wheels


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 22, 2012)

Back is killing me and I just can't get any interest in doing much at work today. Going to be a long day I'm afraid.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Been there many a time Buck! When my duties in the engine shop are slow, I usally update my company's website, but many a time I cannot bring myself to work on it. Makes for long days!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2012)

bad enough we lost our lacrosse game but it rained the whole second half!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2012)

Rain drops are going the wrong way - I'm used to them going from left to right, now they're going from right to left. Wonder what Sun looks like ......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2012)

Boks held to a draw in Mendoza - SuperSport - Rugby

Bloody awful performance, lucky to get away with a draw. Need to play much better to get results against Australia and New Zealand...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2012)

My Westham lost 3 Zip in the EPL.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 26, 2012)

When did The Learning Channel become the freak show channel?
Friggin "Honey Boo-boo"?, "Extreme Couponers"?...ARGGHHH!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> When did The Learning Channel become the freak show channel?
> Friggin "Honey Boo-boo"?, "Extreme Couponers"?...ARGGHHH!!!


They've all sold out to the mindless crap that is sometimes referred to as "reality" shows...

Discovery channel, History channel...all of them...


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing, Honey Boo Boo? WTH? This girl is in for a reality check when her show gets canceled and she goes to school, and realizes she is not soo special, and no one cares anymore. I think those children's pageants are mostly for the parents, trying to relive their own childhood dreams.


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2012)

F*****g English weather, dark overcast all the time, have taken 72 pictures of my finished entries for the carrier build GB and cant use any because the light is so bad and every picture has different shades of colour for the same model ???????


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2012)

Know that feeling mate. It's like bl**dy winter again here, after just a few days of reasonably warm sun, and I've got a bl**dy cold !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2012)

The heat. It topped 104F/40C again today and is still 97F/36C...


Wheels


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 30, 2012)

O.k., I'm officially old. It has been brought home again this morning, when the wife and I were watching "Good Morning America"; the Brit pop-star Cher Lloyd was caterwalling her new song. I now understand my parents generation saying to us; "How can you listen to that crap?!"


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> O.k., I'm officially old. It has been brought home again this morning, when the wife and I were watching "Good Morning America"; the Brit pop-star Cher Lloyd was caterwalling her new song. I now understand my parents generation saying to us; "How can you listen to that crap?!"



your not old mate, she's just crap !!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rain,...again.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 6, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Know that feeling mate. It's like bl**dy winter again here, after just a few days of reasonably warm sun, and I've got a bl**dy cold !



*wraps a nice blanket around you, serving boilingly hot chicken soup and a nice cool whisky - I just can't figure out if the portion of soup is too small or the whisky is too big...*thinking*...*
Get well soon, Terry.

Infected right ear. Whatever I do, I'm sailing sideways through life right now.
Dizzy, pain, slight nausea (- got some motion sickness pills at the pharmacy yesterday, they work nicely), and it feels like something's sloshing around inside my ear whenever I move my head...and NO guys, it isn't what little brain I've got left!  
And I couldn't get an appointment with the ear specialist until monday. *growls*
I'm _not _angry - I'm _disappointed_! *pouting*


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Maria, maybe a Gammeldansk or Nordsea Ol would sort me out!
Hope the ear infection clears up soon - nothing worse than feeling unbalanced - er .... off balance (but, as a member here, maybe the first statement is true too!).


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey!, I resemble that remark!


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2012)

no motivation to work on any models !


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2012)

not to bitch too much folk but I'll glad trade you my terminal cancer for your ***** woes ...............

get real and chin up


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Very true Erich. Thanks for putting my day in perspective!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2012)

nothing to report...


----------



## Torch (Sep 10, 2012)

Well my brand new Dodge Ram 1500 with da Hemi has sprung an oil leak. 1321 miles on it and the rear main engine seal is toast. Have to pull the engine out. I hate this type of stuff because you know they will screw something else up, not happy right now.......


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 11, 2012)

Went to the ear specialist yesterday: Got something called Sudden Deafness: Partial hearing loss on the right ear, dizzyness, tinnitus...yay.
Got some Prednisolon pills (corticosteroids - yuck!) and wobbled sideways and carefully home.
On the upside is: Pills makes my mood almost impossible to beat down!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> On the upside is: Pills makes my mood almost impossible to beat down!



I want one, or maybe two just to be on the safe side.

What annoyed me today, well it actually annoyed me on Sunday but this is my first time in front of a computer in 4 days. Sunday morning someone adjacent to the land I deer hunt on tried to paoch a deer out of season. I heard the shot's , but didn't think much of it as several small game seasons are open as well as Goose hunting. I was sitting in my gooese blind when I saw the deer walk by 400 yards or so away in the fog. Thought it was walking kinda funny. After fog lifted I walked down there to scout iut a new place to put a stand for deer, and I found the blood trail. Did not look like it was bleeding to heavily though. I'm sure they never intended on looking for the deer, just hoped it dropped dead where it was shot. I'm sure it happens all the time in the north woods, but it still just irritates me that people shoot animals out of season, and fully knowing that if they have to track an animal they just let it go to waste.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2012)

OVercast day, rain threatening....rain decided to happen when I had to be outside...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 12, 2012)

NBC aired an interview with one of the Kardashians instead of observing a minute of silence yesterday morning.
Disgraceful to say the least.


----------



## Torch (Sep 12, 2012)

I love hunting,Hate friggin poachers..........

What annoyed me today, well it actually annoyed me on Sunday but this is my first time in front of a computer in 4 days. Sunday morning someone adjacent to the land I deer hunt on tried to paoch a deer out of season. I heard the shot's , but didn't think much of it as several small game seasons are open as well as Goose hunting. I was sitting in my gooese blind when I saw the deer walk by 400 yards or so away in the fog. Thought it was walking kinda funny. After fog lifted I walked down there to scout iut a new place to put a stand for deer, and I found the blood trail. Did not look like it was bleeding to heavily though. I'm sure they never intended on looking for the deer, just hoped it dropped dead where it was shot. I'm sure it happens all the time in the north woods, but it still just irritates me that people shoot animals out of season, and fully knowing that if they have to track an animal they just let it go to waste.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 12, 2012)

Torch said:


> I love hunting,Hate friggin poachers..........
> 
> What annoyed me today, well it actually annoyed me on Sunday but this is my first time in front of a computer in 4 days. Sunday morning someone adjacent to the land I deer hunt on tried to paoch a deer out of season. I heard the shot's , but didn't think much of it as several small game seasons are open as well as Goose hunting. I was sitting in my gooese blind when I saw the deer walk by 400 yards or so away in the fog. Thought it was walking kinda funny. After fog lifted I walked down there to scout iut a new place to put a stand for deer, and I found the blood trail. Did not look like it was bleeding to heavily though. I'm sure they never intended on looking for the deer, just hoped it dropped dead where it was shot. I'm sure it happens all the time in the north woods, but it still just irritates me that people shoot animals out of season, and fully knowing that if they have to track an animal they just let it go to waste.


[/QUOTE]

Turns out that there was an open Archery/Muzzleloader season this past weekend. Land I was on is privately owned, but on the north side of an Indian Reservation, and the local tribe season opened this past weekend. Neighbors are not part of the tribe, and I'm not sure they can let members hunt on thier land since it's not actually considered part of the reservations. Either way from the blood trail I saw I thinking they did not put enough effort into tracking, but they could have lost the trail between me and them also?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 12, 2012)

Had to go rescue our oldest daughter last night, her (now) ex-boyfriend got raging drunk and beat her up. The cops got there before I did, or he would have been her late boyfriend. Along with attempted murder, he has a DUI, posession of pills, and posession of weed over 2 oz. We took her to a friend that works the E.R., she had NO drugs in her system, and says that she had no idea he was doing that stuff. Both her and our oldest grandson are safe, here with us. The little puke is on suicide watch, and I hope they don't watch too well! From what we can find out, he has prior arrests and will be going away for a couple of years. I will be waiting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2012)

Take care of that. Nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2012)

Glad they are safe now, Paul....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Laptop conked out last night. No power, battery charge LED flashed from orange to white. Think it got confused when loading some automatic updates and going into suspend mode. Had happened once before, but it came out of it. Searching on the web shows it to be a common problem on this model, thankfully it's still under warranty, hopefully HP sends me a replacement motherboard so I can just install it myself rather than sending the whole unit to them for repair.


----------



## drgondog (Sep 14, 2012)

What annoyed me today was the thought from our Government that the raids on our embassies and personnel were 'spontaneous' - then the recently floated story that the Libyan Embassy Marines were told to not carry ammo or loaded weapons by Ambassador - and now DoD won't deny the story.

Now we have a series of threats against Universities and Federal buildings. Who thinks these are 'coincidental' ??


----------



## Torch (Sep 15, 2012)

I hear you but I'm sure this conversation will be closed due to the political side of it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 21, 2012)

My own stupidity!!! Trying to troubleshoot a bad server power supply this morning. Had the guts of the PS out of its case, plugged into AC, and using the multimeter to check voltages. Unplugged the unit from AC, picked it up without thinking, and zap, nice discharge of a large capacitor into my left hand and arm. Not enough to cause serious damage, but enough to wake you up and have a sore arm for an hour or so. I should know better than this, but got distracted and payed the piper.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2012)

Internet (this time with the TV as well) has gone down again. Been up and down all week, some issues the cable company have no idea what they are or how to fix them it seems...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2012)

Stupid "wannabe" gang bangers. These little twerps hand around the mall, pimp walking, with their pants hanging down past their ass. It does not look cool, it makes them look stupid and ignorant. Most of them seem like 16 to 18 year olds with no direction in life, and probably the education of a 6 grader. They walk around in their little gangs, bumping into people and trying to pick fights. What is wrong with the kids these days.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2012)

The thing that Sh*ts me off the most with that Chris is not ONE of the little P*ssants have got any guts unless they have half a dozen or more brain dead "friends" backing them up...


----------



## Torch (Sep 23, 2012)

+1,you ever see those little hosers trying to run with their pants halfway down their asses,comical.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 28, 2012)

Got the Ignition Control Module installed on my Bronco, runs great. 
Yesterday morning I went to shift from park to reverse and the selector lever snapped off.
Called around and no-one sells just the lever, have to buy the whole steering column, $300.00+
Fine, so I took the whole thing apart, found a metal sleve that fit, put J.B. Weld on the whole mess and installed it this morning.
Shifted into reverse and the [email protected] thing snapped again!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 28, 2012)

Someone Has to have one on their porch somewhere Paul????


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Joker at work has the radio tuned into some pop station. Have heard a half dozen Adele songs, some repeated over and over. If I hear "Rumour has it" one more time I'm cramming my head into the microwave and turning it on high for 10 minutes or so!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Someone Has to have one on their porch somewhere Paul????


You would think so, but I have had no luck yet.
I have a set of vicegrips on it for now, hillbilly engineering at its best!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 1, 2012)

The A-8 I won on eBay arrived today. The shipping was $9, not horrible, but high for a kit, and the guy had some spiel in the listing about high shipping costs and eBay charging a 10% cut of the shipping. Fine. But when it arrives today its in a new Granger box with a Grainger shipping label and a Grainger return address. The guy obviously works in the Grainger shipping dept. and didn't pay a cent to ship it.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 1, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Joker at work has the radio tuned into some pop station. Have heard a half dozen Adele songs, some repeated over and over. If I hear "Rumour has it" one more time I'm cramming my head into the microwave and turning it on high for 10 minutes or so!!!



Here's what we did to one guy who kept tuning the radio to crap stations like that:
1. re-tune the radio to a decent station (preferably one that said person doesn't like)
2. epoxy the tuning dial into place so it doesn't turn.
3. PROBLEM SOLVED!!!

(This would work even better if you could get inside the radio and glue it up so he couldn't see the epoxy)


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> The A-8 I won on eBay arrived today. The shipping was $9, not horrible, but high for a kit, and the guy had some spiel in the listing about high shipping costs and eBay charging a 10% cut of the shipping. Fine. But when it arrives today its in a new Granger box with a Grainger shipping label and a Grainger return address. The guy obviously works in the Grainger shipping dept. and didn't pay a cent to ship it.


I wonder if his boss knows....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2012)

friggin' virus in my PC yesterday....


----------



## Melonfish (Oct 2, 2012)

Pulling up to a set of lights, the road turns from single to duel carriageway. the lights are red and there are cars stopped, i'm in the left hand lane, in primary position (middle of the lane) slowing to stop behind the stationary cars in front.
It is pouring with rain but my rain gear is holding up well, and all my lights are set to "disco" to i'm well spotted. 
but no, Mr white van man decides he's going to pull along side then surreptitiously sidle across me into the left hand lane, naturally i'm quite phased by this what with him driving a vehicle over 1tonne and me on an alloy framed bicycle, he's surrounded by a roll cage, crumple zones, air bags and a cushioned seat with a restraining harness.
I have a wet plastic coated polystyrene 'helmet'.
him clearly not giving a toss whether i get splatted on this really wet road i did what any irate person would have done and gave his van a damned good whack.
this appeared to have the desired effect because he suddenly pulled right again and slammed on.
queue him having a shout at me through his windscreen (which i couldn't hear in the slightest) and me gesturing that he should have been strangled at birth by his adoptive ape parents (quite articulate for me i thought) or at the very least should perhaps consider a career in being a total d**k.
lights change, he immediately pulls left trying to squash me against the kerb then darts off. naturally he got the one fingered salute.
i also got his licence.
i'm annoyed not because he drove like a total plank, i'm annoyed because he does not realise that if a cycle is in the middle of the lane he is deliberately stopping you from overtaking because to do so in that situation it would be dangerous for the cyclist, yet he viewed this as some sort of challenge of his mastery of the roads and in fact tried to drive through me. 
i shall have a camera shortly and these exploits will be recorded because its clear people need to see tw*****y of this level for themselves.
Pete


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2012)

waking up half a dozen times during the night.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Truck breaking down. OK so it's got 275,000 miles on it. Was planning a trip north for some hunting this weekend, but monday was making a tight turn around a corner and heard some loud clunking noises, thought it was the front end falling apart as it had some intermittant shaking beforehand. Went back to work, then drove home and it seemed to clunk making tighter left and right turns, still think its in the front end.
Get home raise the front up and notice a little left right play in the ball joints, but not too bad. Shifting into geat though started to grind, but hard to tell from where sitting in the cab. Got help, noise coming from rear differential. Pulled cover plate and found some nice jagged teeth on gears. New gasket, put cover on, filled with gear oil, plulled rear driveshaft off, put tranny in 4 wheel drive and am now driving a converted 4x4 Chevy Silverado in permanent 2 wheel front wheel drive until I find something new.
Still hear a little popping when turning tight, can't tell if it's the rear end or the stearing though, but it's drivable, for now. No trip north this weekend though.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 3, 2012)

Decided to pull my old truck out of storage a couple of months ago and found that if it had a liquid it was leaking it bad. Oil, antifreeze, gas, breaks. It's been with a mechanic ever since and I was supposed to pick it up today but he called and said during a test drive yesterday he found the new master cylinder was leaking so he has to order a new one. Now I hope I get it back in time to run it a little before its time to put it away for the winter.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2012)

friggin' traffic jams...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 4, 2012)

Went in to have three crowns put in my gob. Dentist ran out of glue on two. Third was prepped and ready to go. 8:45 tomorrow morning, out comes the temp he had to put in and the crown goes on........... then off to work for the day from the dentist............. don'tchaluvit!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2012)

That's bad news Bill. How the [email protected] can a professional run out of standard materials for a scheduled job?!! It's as bad as "OK guys, we're ready to attack that enemy position. Oh dear, we haven't got any ammo!"
My annoyance today - waited in all day yesterday and today, for delivery of a package which is confirmed despatched last Thursday (normally takes 2 to 3 working days maximum from this supplier), only to find it hasn't reached the local mail sorting office, and is probably 'missing'.
I now have to wait another two weeks before I can file a claim, with the Post Office, for the missing goods. Then they will 'investigate', which will take at least another 2 weeks, and, if the package is not located, I can then claim for the costs!
B*ll*cks to that - I want my bl**dy book and kit!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2012)

Terry, any hope it will get sorted out before you have to do all that? Man that blows!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2012)

There's a slim chance. The mail is running very late these past two weeks - I had a normal (letter) delivery at 16.45 hrs yesterday! (It's supposed to be between 07.30 and 10.00 hrs), and have experienced letters arriving around a week after being posted First Class, which is _supposed _to be next day delivery within mainland UK !!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2012)

Just installed windows7 on my inlaw's computer. Makes me glad I'm using Linux. Even on an i7 it's soooooo slooooooooow


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2012)

can't say anything has annoyed me today!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 9, 2012)

Got my first fire call last night!!!!....at 1:30 in the morning....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 14, 2012)

ire call #2 at 3am..... at least it was Saturday night. Oh and I had to work the radios...that was a good err learning experience


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 14, 2012)

Good on you, B.

Me? Fall has arrived and the rain is upon us.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2012)

Good experience for ya Harrison, good luck with it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh for F*ck Sake! It's 20th of October and fricking Christmas ads start already, give me a efffing break! So, what's next, start in September next year, no wait, make that July!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 20, 2012)

It started several weeks ago here, as soon as Walmart puts up the Halloween stuff, the next isle over has xmas going up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2012)

What about Easter Eggs, Jan? seen any of them little thingy's they won't be far behind either....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2012)

Maybe they'll throw it all into a bundle soon Happy HalloChristEaster! Effing twats!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2012)

That is always a handy word.

My son's soccer team is in an extremely talented compressed soccer division. They are now 2-5-1 with 9GF and 8GA and in virtually last place amongst 9 teams. The first place team is 6-1-1 and that team has 13GF and 5GA. While third place is 4-2-2 with 9GF and 6GA. Man is he frustrated. At this age wins and losses occurring in 1-0 games consistently is usually not the norm.

Better than 4-0 and 6-0 blowouts though!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 21, 2012)

Had to clean out a blocked drain pipe today. Blockage was deep in the wall stopping up kitchen sinks on two floors. I HATE PLUMBING! Nasty black gunk and the smell is still in my nose after half a day.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2012)

Yummy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2012)

Goddam metal fragments in material blocking a moulding machine TWICE....4 hours downtime...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2012)

Just getting back into a 'normal' sleep pattern, and therefore normal 'day light', with loads of enthusiasm to get on with some modelling, and now my ****ing hands are too stiff, and neck and shoulders too. Bl**dy painful, but I can hack that - just want to be able to use my bl**dy hands!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2012)

friggin petrol up to $1.569 a litre....


----------



## Jack_Hill (Oct 25, 2012)

Bad day from the start.
Cold,windy and wet.
Called for some news about one of my longtime friend/customer.
Get his younger brother on the phone who told me his elder brother committted suicide few weeks ago.
He was called Jean-Claude, was a kind, calm, honest man and a great, talented wine grower.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't be angry. Sometimes the personal rationale is not comprehinsible to those on the outside. Remember him for his positive attributes and don't analyze those areas that are not logical.

God bless him.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2012)

That stinks Jack, really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Jack...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm so very sorry hear that...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2012)

My Westham united lost in the EPL....


----------



## Crunch (Oct 28, 2012)

Had 'lazy pinky'... Pinky finger slipped under the knife cutting mushrooms for the daughters dinner. Knocked the tip clean off! You don't realise how much that gets in the way doing normal day to day things!!! Thumped it half a dozen times this evening...

Then I remembered I'm hosting a toolbox meeting in the morning, and haven't even prepped anything. Not that it matters, the guys don't listen to anything at 6am anyway!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2012)

A friend of mine with cancer told me the doctor told him that "the end is less than a year away". Athough expected it's still a sad moment for me.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2012)

Me too...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2012)

Having to use one of the microscopes at work in order see to tighten the loose screws on my reading glasses:\


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2012)

Power has gone off 4 times in the past 2 hours for about 1-2 minutes....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 3, 2012)

Finding out that not only are the propellers molded backwards on the Tigercat, but they are the wrong shape too.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2012)

Not having power since Monday at 3:00PM. Welcome to the 1700's! Thanks Sandy you b***h!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2012)

I was gonna complain about having to get up early on a saturday morn, but then I read Marcel's post and will be thankful for what I have today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

Feel the same!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2012)

Spent most of the weekend carefully moving models, one at a time, from downstairs to the spare room upstairs, then taking apart a corner shelving unit, emptying a book case and moving that, ready for delivery of a new, glass display cabinet, due to be delivered today. 
As a result, today I have been stiff and in pain, having done a little too much physical work, which has caused flare-up of the arthritis.
And guess what?
The ****ing cabinet didn't arrive today, as arranged and confirmed!
It's now going to be next Tuesday - B*LL*CKS !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Back to work! Why are always holidays so bl**dy short!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2012)

short holidays really suck...


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 8, 2012)

My fire truck got cancelled for a fire call.....annoying because we had put everything on and were en route


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2012)

Modern packaging - harder to open than Jan's wallet! 
Got half a pack of 'Weetabix' spread all over the kitchen, and later, cooked ham in the washing-up bowl!
What ever happened to packages designed to be bl**dy well _opened_!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 9, 2012)

I keep a pair of scissors in the kitchen, (if the wife leaves them alone), for just such things. Got tired of Corn flakes in the sink.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hate working for someone that really has no clue how to run a crew. So much wasted motion, re-doing things that should not have been done in the first place.
Most of my life was spent supervising crews that I would hire by the day to move household goods, I had to pay them out of my own pocket, so I got good at it fast.
I was issued instructions today to, not open the boxes, then to open them, then to open and dump them out, then to not dump them out, then to somehow divine which boxes contained breakables without opening them, then back to open all the boxes. After each change I smiled and said, "O.K." and at quitting time I went home.
I wonder what she will want tomorrow.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like she is issuing instructions as if you are in a union.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like 'she' hasn't been issued with a brain.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 9, 2012)

She is a product of Community college. It is difficult when I have 20 years on her and vastly more experience, I owned a gas station/convenience store for 5 years and did the Owner/operator moving thing for many more. Supporting myself since the age of 14 made me old before my time. I resist, (and will continue to resist), giving any opinion on how to do things. I keep my mouth shut, smile, and put in my hours, daydreaming about how to make the radiators on the Curtiss racer.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 10, 2012)

Another brilliant piece of mismanagement today, the manager over-scheduled so when I showed up, (15 minutes early, as is my practice) she says, "Oh, I tried to call you." 
Bullsh!t. 
No missed calls on my cell and no new calls on my home phone. That leaves only two options, she is either a fool or a liar. I have no desire to work for either one, I will look for work again, and when I find something, I will be out of there like a shot!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 10, 2012)

Seems like some people have no concept of Caller I.D. Paul. Started the first of my 15 day vacation today...flu symptoms promptly show up. How can such a dainty, waif-like nose hold so much snot. 

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 10, 2012)

The nose is just the exit point, it's the large empty space behind it!
(Sorry, I'm like a dog chasing a car!)


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 12, 2012)

Is feeling a lot more nervous than I thought I would, before eye surgery tomorrow.
Is dripping the proper eye with pre-op eye drops as I should - damn, didn't know it would be so hard to aim properly! 
Wet cheek, wet eyebrow, wet eyelid - until finally: Bingo!
It doesn't make it any better that the stupid tiny bottle is hard to squeeze. 
YES! I'm nervous.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wish you well with the eye guy tomorrow BikerBabe. 

Geo


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Fubar57.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 12, 2012)

A teacher at my old high school just passed away from Pancreatic Cancer. I didn't have him as a teacher, but still saddened nonetheless. RIP.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow Maria.
Sorry to hear about your loss VZ.
Not really annoyed, but rather very irritated. Been doing more research into the BoB, and reading through three relatively new books. Each of them have a number of totally incorrect info in photo captions, along with what seems to be the norm lately - photos from different theaters, purporting to show scenes from the Battle - but to cap it all, one author, supposedly a 'leading authority', has a particular Luftwaffe unit attacking the wrong target!!
Most of the general info in all three books was relatively accurate, but the above mentioned errors are frequent and many, and the sort of thing which, at some stage in the future, could affect the real history of the Battle.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2012)

Discovering a material change in one of our moulded products has lead to some failures, tomorrow I dtermine how widespread it is and just what needs to be quarantined and returned...hoping it's a small problem....


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 13, 2012)

Surgery went well - thanks, guys.
But I must admit that I _hated _the feeling of the tiny thin needle being inserted several times in the lens/thin membrane-thing in my eye, when the surgeon sedated my lens-thing - EW!!! EW!!! EW!!!
I *know* that it was to help me get better, but still - EWWW!!!!!!
And the surgeon's "Keep looking into the light! Deep breath - relax!" - easier said than done mate, when your fiddling with my eye made the darned light dance all over the place!!! 
And relaxing? Forget it, when you *know* that he's cutting up your eye!*growls*
But now it's over and done with, and there's only one eye to go.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear it went well Maria, good luck on the next one. 
Thank you Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2012)

Good to know it's worked out well Maria. I often get clouding in my left eye, and I really hope it's just tired eyes!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to hear Maria! Get well soon..!

Sorry for your loss VZ! 

Sore elbow, for some odd reason, annoying!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Sore elbow, for some odd reason, annoying!



Try using the other hand once in a while Jan.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2012)

Tool breakdown on something i want moulded desperately...


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 16, 2012)

Eye is sore and itchy (expected), bad stomach during the night (not expected) - and now my boyfriend during a few months have sent me a breaking-up e-mail. (Definitely NOT expected!)
Great start on the weekend. 
F***!
Why does things like this come in droves???


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2012)

A breakup E-mail? E-mail?!? A class act that one! You can do better Maria.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 16, 2012)

Capt. Vick: E-mail is okay - he's in Portland, Oregon at the moment. 
And don't you worry - once I've recovered and found my legs again, I'll effin' go for the gold next time.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Capt. Vick: E-mail is okay - he's in Portland, Oregon at the moment.
> And don't you worry - once I've recovered and found my legs again, I'll effin' go for the gold next time.



Sorry. My bad. Not my place. Shouldn't have said anything.


----------



## Readie (Nov 16, 2012)

The hideously false bonhomie of planning the work Christmas 'do'...we are at each others throat for 364 days and best buddies for 1 day.
And...as the beer flows so the trouble starts,
Ummm....I'll play the 'bah humbug' card this year.
Anyone else have to endure unwanted Christmas do's? 
Cheers
John


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2012)

Aye, work!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, I plan to skip it again this year. It's in another state...EVERY YEAR!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2012)

I plan to say that I'm in Big Sky Country...


----------



## rochie (Nov 16, 2012)

Readie said:


> The hideously false bonhomie of planning the work Christmas 'do'...we are at each others throat for 364 days and best buddies for 1 day.
> And...as the beer flows so the trouble starts,
> Ummm....I'll play the 'bah humbug' card this year.
> Anyone else have to endure unwanted Christmas do's?
> ...



not only do i have mine i have to be there for lots of other peoples as well !!!!!!
usually i get blamed for giving at least one person food poisoning over the Christmas period because it has to be my food even though the other 100 people who ate the same thing are fine but the substantial amount of alcohol they chuck down there throats could not have anything to do with it could it ?????


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that Maria.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2012)

Hope things get sorted Maria.
Me? Just pain and more pain. Can't even lift a coffee cup, but I want to get on with some modelling - bl**dy frustrating !


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2012)

Damn....there's a lot of bad sh!t going on here....fingers crossed for good outcomes all round...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 23, 2012)

On my way to the hobby shop at about 12:30 this afternoon to spend some cash I saw a guy swerving all over the road, way over onto the shoulder on then back over to the other side of the road. He would then get right up on the bumper of the vehicle in front of him. He got a ways away from me before I decided he was drunk without a doubt. Caught up with him and called 911. Gave the vehicle information and the 991 person asked if I would continue to follow him, I already knew I would. 
Well after he pulled off the freeway and into a residential area he finally figured out I was following him and started to drive on circles. He then pulled into a business area and parked, I went down the street a ways, turned around and parked in the lot across from him and waited for the Police. 
They showed up a few minutes later. Guy got out of his vehicle and could barely stand up. They administered the breathalizer and put cuffs on him.
One officer came over and thanked me, told me the guy has a .33 blood/alchhol level (legal limit in Minnesota is point zero-eight) so he was 4 times over the limit, also had numerrous previous DWI's. Policeman said he would forfeit his vehilce and probably spend some time in jail. Looked like he is loosing a fairly new and expensive Ford Taurus. 
Good to get him off the road as sooner or later he would harm someboby, at the same time you almost feel bad for the guy too, looked to be in his mid twenties, and he already has a problem with alchohol.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have no sympathy for a total POS like that. One such killed my Fiancee many years ago in California. F*** the B******
Sorry, Buck, I am in a bad mood anyways. I got laid off monday and should have collected my check today, except they either did not write it or it got lost. Either way I can't find out because everyone that might be able to untangle it is on "Thanksgiving Vacation". When I tried to contact any of the Management or Payroll or H.R. all I got was Voice-mails advising me to "Have a nice day".


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meat, I sympathize with you. Years ago a family on our block got hit by a drunk. Parents and a kid. Only one survivor. You guessed it, it was the drunk. 

On your job, to heck with them, collect the Unemployment Insurance, that's all you can do. In my view, this private sector job market is going to get worse, before it gets better. If you can get a good job in the public sector, you got it made, as they got a virtual license to steal. My cousin, a Chicago Public School teacher, is a prime example. Far from getting laid off, they just got a raise.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, this guy got what he deserved, I was happy to help get him removed from the roadways. I'm just saying it's a pity such a young person has already got such a problem with alchohol. Hopefully he finally sees the light, but odds are he will not. Hopefully he is taken off the roads for a long time.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know. I didn't mean to imply that you did. Like I said, I'm feeling pissed off at the moment. Not that I haven't gotten three sheets on occation, but I always figured that if I had the money to go out, I had the money to call a cab. Otherwise I have gotten drunk at home. I guess that it hit close, I still miss her, even though I found someone else later.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 24, 2012)

Cant't blame you for being PO'ed. Hopefully something better comes along jobwise for you soon.

What annoyed me today, got a Pneumonia shot in the right arm this past Wednesday and my whole upper right shoulder had been extremely sore since Thursday. Has been keeping me from sleeping well. Been through worse I guess, but it still annoys me as I can't even go out and shoot the bow.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2012)

I was supposed to be going out tonight, to meet up with a friend who has been working abroad for a couple of years. But, got yet another cold, and feeling sh*t !
No energy, aching all over, which makes the arthritis worse, and very lethargic. Just wish I could have a few days of feeling normal.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2012)

Almost the same here my firend. I have started sneezing and gotten sore throat. My BP is loitering like a ( I won't say who ) in an empty shop. I'm feeling like being blindsided by a T-34.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2012)

Bucksnort101 said:


> On my way to the hobby shop at about 12:30 this afternoon to spend some cash I saw a guy swerving all over the road, way over onto the shoulder on then back over to the other side of the road. He would then get right up on the bumper of the vehicle in front of him. He got a ways away from me before I decided he was drunk without a doubt. Caught up with him and called 911. Gave the vehicle information and the 991 person asked if I would continue to follow him, I already knew I would.
> Well after he pulled off the freeway and into a residential area he finally figured out I was following him and started to drive on circles. He then pulled into a business area and parked, I went down the street a ways, turned around and parked in the lot across from him and waited for the Police.
> They showed up a few minutes later. Guy got out of his vehicle and could barely stand up. They administered the breathalizer and put cuffs on him.
> One officer came over and thanked me, told me the guy has a .33 blood/alchhol level (legal limit in Minnesota is point zero-eight) so he was 4 times over the limit, also had numerrous previous DWI's. Policeman said he would forfeit his vehilce and probably spend some time in jail. Looked like he is loosing a fairly new and expensive Ford Taurus.
> Good to get him off the road as sooner or later he would harm someboby, at the same time you almost feel bad for the guy too, looked to be in his mid twenties, and he already has a problem with alchohol.



Hat's off to you mate!



meatloaf109 said:


> I have no sympathy for a total POS like that. One such killed my Fiancee many years ago in California. F*** the B******
> Sorry, Buck, I am in a bad mood anyways. I got laid off monday and should have collected my check today, except they either did not write it or it got lost. Either way I can't find out because everyone that might be able to untangle it is on "Thanksgiving Vacation". When I tried to contact any of the Management or Payroll or H.R. all I got was Voice-mails advising me to "Have a nice day".



Sorry to hear that pal!



meatloaf109 said:


> I know. I didn't mean to imply that you did. Like I said, I'm feeling pissed off at the moment. Not that I haven't gotten three sheets on occation, but I always figured that if I had the money to go out, I had the money to call a cab. Otherwise I have gotten drunk at home. I guess that it hit close, I still miss her, even though I found someone else later.



 Bet she was wonderful lass!



Bucksnort101 said:


> Cant't blame you for being PO'ed. Hopefully something better comes along jobwise for you soon.
> 
> What annoyed me today, got a Pneumonia shot in the right arm this past Wednesday and my whole upper right shoulder had been extremely sore since Thursday. Has been keeping me from sleeping well. Been through worse I guess, but it still annoys me as I can't even go out and shoot the bow.



Know the feeling, get well soon!



Airframes said:


> I was supposed to be going out tonight, to meet up with a friend who has been working abroad for a couple of years. But, got yet another cold, and feeling sh*t !
> No energy, aching all over, which makes the arthritis worse, and very lethargic. Just wish I could have a few days of feeling normal.



Get well soon old boy!



Wurger said:


> Almost the same here my firend. I have started sneezing and gotten sore throat. My BP is loitering like a ( I won't say who ) in an empty shop. I'm feeling like being blindsided by a T-34.



Get well soon my friend, the Polish airspace needs you! 

==============================================

Not today, but on Friday! Those gender confused primadonnas on the radio, playing rap, drum and base, house (generally sh*te) and what not...thinking that they're Gods gift to radio, same goes for their....(censored)...noise!
Suddenly proclaiming some record, this is the best and hardest album in the world right now (f*ck right off), he, as I said to one of my pals at work, who's a big heavymetal fan, he obviously haven't heard of heavymetal then...followed by some chosen words not suitable to write here...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2012)

THX Jasiu.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 24, 2012)

Christmas shopping.....enough said.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2012)

Cracked my shin on the coffee table....watch where you're going you idiot...jesus that hurt...nice red scrape and a nice big lump is [email protected] must have jumped out in front of me....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yip! It sure did! I saw the whole thing as it happened! 20% and I'll help you with the insurance claim!


----------



## Readie (Nov 25, 2012)

People who drive like twats in the heavy rain with no vehicle lights on....
People who drive like twats in the heavy rain and ignore red traffic light signals
People who drive like twats
People


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2012)

Readie said:


> People who drive like twats
> People



I hear ya, a near miss by one today....F#*king Moron!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Monday and I wake up with a headache!


----------



## Readie (Nov 29, 2012)

People are even more annoying that usual the nearer Christmas gets...
Jingle Bells?
Bah Humbug


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2012)

Stop ringing... Jan has a headache.. wonder what's the reason for.. 

The wetaher.. it is raining and it has been raining for two days. Before that there had been a mist and fog for two weeks.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2012)

I love the holidays this time of year.

I just hate the people.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## A4K (Nov 30, 2012)

Matt...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2012)

Now c'mon Matt say what ya mean....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2012)

For the last couple of days, me, myself and I!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2012)

Massive two day headache!!! Ibuprofen helps a little, but can still feel it lingering in the background.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2012)

Working on my flippin day off... again!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 1, 2012)

Bl**dy computer !!!. Sometimes it does what it says on the tin...and the rest of the time it doesn't. Its a hit and miss if I can ever get the heap of rubbish fired up and on the net. Thats why I havent been updating much on here recently....gotta backlog to get through !!.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2012)

No problems today....still another hour to go though.....


----------



## Readie (Dec 2, 2012)

People queueing for non existent car parking spaces...clogging up the roads and roundabouts with pig ignorant driving.
A real 'f**k you' attitude.
Nice....Merry Christmas.
John


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 2, 2012)

#*@^%!!! Stuka decals!!!


----------



## Readie (Dec 2, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> #*@^%!!! Stuka decals!!!



Blimey meat, those '#*@^%' must be hard to place evenly...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sniffles and a sore throat....hmmmm....hot xxx toddy maybe?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 2, 2012)

Readie said:


> Blimey meat, those '#*@^%' must be hard to place evenly...


Even harder to spell right.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 2, 2012)

Seems my laptop is wrecked; writing this from a Pentium machine


----------



## Readie (Dec 2, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Even harder to spell right.



.Hahaha, true. All Chinese to me


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2012)

Just coming out of stomach bug. Killed the weekend for me. I can safely say vomiting is one of my least favorite activities.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2012)

The 49ers...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 2, 2012)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Just coming out of stomach bug. Killed the weekend for me. I can safely say vomiting is one of my least favorite activities.


Me too, had a wicked cold/flu that I am still getting over.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 2, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Me too, had a wicked cold/flu that I am still getting over.



It's that time of year. Just got my appetite back, so I should be good for work tomorrow. Hope you have the same recovery rate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Me too, had a wicked cold/flu that I am still getting over.



You must have sent it to me mate, feel like something that cat dragged in, chewed on and then coughed up!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Must be a virus spread through this web-site and picked up through your keyboard. Had an off and on headache all weekend, not much sleep last night, and this morning my stomach is rolling and I feel a bit light headed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2012)

Didn't fall asleep until about 04:30 and only for a wee while, up early, to the shops and another wee kip after that!


----------



## Readie (Dec 3, 2012)

Revoltingly healthy here in sunny Plymouth.
You boys need some good clean Atlantic storms to breath in the ozone.

Annoyed today?

Still, people....queuing on roundabouts and blocking my lane....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 3, 2012)

Alternator went out on the Bronco. $140.00 that I really needed for other things...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2012)

One night to go before the weekend!


----------



## rochie (Dec 8, 2012)

Told you it would happen.
Catered for 170 people last night, call to reception this morning that lady has been ill all night and it must be food poisoning !
Checked her room and she had a bar bill of £125 from last night.
"would you like me to call the enviormental health department madam as you are the only person ill who attended the function last night ?"
"no" she says as she is checking out

I hate people


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2012)

Soooo, the 125 quid worth of 'pickmeups', has nothing whatsoever to do with it then, you daft c..?

Still stuck with that bl**dy cold bug!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2012)

What a fricken idiot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2012)

wasted 2 hours watching our national league basketball team snatch defeat from the jaws of victory...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 9, 2012)

I had to spend the day with my mother in law............... no work on my F.2b today!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably got lots of good advice, though, Eh Bill?


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2012)

Advice? Always..................


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2012)

Shopping for Christmas gifts!!! God how I hate shopping for gifts!!! Did I mention how much I hated shopping for Christmas gifts?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Probably got lots of good advice, though, Eh Bill?





hang on that cheered me up...now...back to something annoying, got an order today to make some product...for export BEFORE next friday...Mmmm magic wand time...


----------



## Readie (Dec 11, 2012)

Ebay charges.
I have sold limited edition prints of RST, Spitfire RR Merlin parts. Harley bike tools, 1930's board games and whatever and...er, got well stung by the charges from paypal/ebay and every other bastard that wants a slice...
Not impressed
AND don't mention the norberts that buy and then complain...read the small print you lazy ++++s

I'm trying to be more of a 'people person' and failing daily.

The outback or rural Canada is looking ever more attractive.

John


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2012)

Another large order to get out before christmas.....they just keep coming and times running out....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2012)

rochie said:


> I hate people



Me too. Merry Christmas. Too bad you couldn't call the flippin cops on her and have her fined for false claims. I hate people who go thru life doing this. It is becoming all too common.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Not today, had my bank card stolen and bank account emptied (left me with 9 quid) last weekend, which is why I haven't been around much lately. I can only hope that the person(s) who did it, used the card/money for good things and not drugs.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 15, 2012)

Damn, Jan! That sucks!
As for me, my cold returned with a vengenance early this morning. Look like crap, feel like crap, so I got that going for me.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 15, 2012)

My daughter heated a piece of chicken pot pie in the microwave and did not take the fork off her plate. Now I need to run out and buy a new microwave. And did she tell anyone? NO. But the smell of burning plastic filling the kitchen was a dead giveaway.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2012)

That shooting business in the US....5,6 and 7 year olds...not to mention the adults trying to protect them....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2012)

Not going to get some products I need by Friday...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> That shooting business in the US....5,6 and 7 year olds...not to mention the adults trying to protect them....



Ditto. Wife's besides herself with grief.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2012)

Same here.... 

....besides that, _management!!_


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2012)

Have had stomach problems for the last few weeks, but today seems to be worse. And dog-tired, don't feel well at all. Can only go home at 17.00h as I won't have transportation home before that.


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2012)

Work........

swear it is making me ill, have applied for a couple of jobs at other hotels and fingers crossed something might come of one of them


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 20, 2012)

Restless night of sleeping last night. Seemed I was awake every half an hour or so for the first half of the night. Gonna be crabbier than usual today I'm afraid.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 20, 2012)

A friend from gaming who I've known for several years has been diagnosed with lung cancer...which has also metastasized.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2012)

Got done for the day got home, ready for my chrissy break....phone call..... i had to go back to work to open the back gates cause some dufus from across the road had his car locked in our rear yard...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 21, 2012)

No meteors. No pole shifts. No Aliens. Not one friggin' Zombie in sight. What a dissapointment.
Guess I have to fix the sink anyways.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2012)

Yup, missed the end of the world. Now have to live without one as being the only-one who missed it. Guys? Guys, are you there?


----------



## N4521U (Dec 21, 2012)

Nope, no one here........... pfffft, all gone.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 21, 2012)

BTW,
Nuthin is botherin me today.....
been over a week since I suggested to the bosss he find some other schmuck to do the work......
not one peep from him all week....
Huzzzzahhhhhhh!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2012)

No end of the world!  ....and cheap sh*te beer still exist!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Too friggin' hot! 42c today...that is 107.6F


----------



## Marcel (Dec 23, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Too friggin' hot!


please send some sun here. It's a sad weather, grey, wet and miserable.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2012)

Please explain what 'hot' is and what 'sun' is. Is it anything like cold, wet, windy, dull, miserable?


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 23, 2012)

Know how hard it to get blood off a 1/72 cockpit? I'll tell you, darn hard! Slipped positioning a PE piece and put a nice slice in my index finger. Ouch. Nothing major but after I cleaned up looked at the cockpit and realized I had bleed into it. Looked like an 88 shell exploded in the pilot. mmmm not a bad idea for a mini diorama...nah hurts too much to bleed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Marcel said:


> please send some sun here. It's a sad weather, grey, wet and miserable.



See what I can do Marcel....

Just got a Bluray from the UK 8 days posted on the 16th, still haven't got my Wing Nuts Wings Fokker sent EMS from NZ on the 17th! Tracking details non existent once it hit OZ...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2012)

Two teenagers throwing firecrackers at traffic. Told them to stop. Then they started throwing at me. I dumped their fireworks in the water. I gues it was a few hundred euros worth but that's their problem. When I left they were still trying to save the bloody stuff.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd have thrown the teenagers in the water and taken thier fireworks!!!

Got the nastiest, never-endingest cold ever in the history of man. Hacking cough, sore chest and back. Looks like an early bed-time this New Years Eve.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, Buck, me too. Just can't kick this thing, been going on for about a month now.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yikes, a month is too long. I think mine has started to break up finally. Hacked and coughed so hard earlier this evening that I felt muscles pull in my lower abdomen. Now it really hurts like Hades when I cough or sneeze.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 1, 2013)

The two idiots outside my house a few minutes after the new year hit arguing about who was f---ing who at the party. They were out there for 20min. I almost went out there but I heard the word gun so I stayed my ass inside and called the cops.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 1, 2013)

Shortly before midnight a neighbour, that was drunker than usual, decided to express his displeasure at his wife when she tried to get away from him by seeking assylum at another neighbours house. He came tearing up the road in a small pick-up and tried to push second neighbours larger pickup into his house. When he failed at this, (And several people started coming out of said house) he took off at a high rate of speed and almost made it back to his own house. Instead he ran off the road and ended up in a field where he proceeded to try to extricate his truck by alternately shifting from forward to reverse with a wide open throttle. This attempt ended when the engine blew up. By this time his wife had reached him and a screaming match ensued. I decided that all was back to normal and went back in my own house. About five minutes later three shots were fired in rapid succession, from his house, followed by the rest of the clip, (four more) a few seconds later. I should mention that, here in the mountains, gunfire is the normal way to celebrate New Years, Christmas, birthdays, a new baby, weddings, funerals...etc... So the Sheriff's department was less than impressed when I called to tell them of my apprehensions. They did say that they would go out when they had the time. Being as I did not hear any sirens later, I have to assume that, either he missed her, (or she, him) or this was a normal series of celebration shots. I wouldn't be suprised either way.
Happy New Year from Hillbilly land!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well that outranks my planned annoyance announcement. I think I might look into investing in a saferoom living around neighbors like that. I find your Sherriff more than a bit dubious too.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 1, 2013)

Excessive drinking and gunplay are somewhat normal in this part of the country. There are some old family "names" here and the cousin network has long been a source of irritation to me.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 1, 2013)

Won't mention the province/state/country but 2 million people....10 last names.

Geo


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats the South for ya, LOL. I remeber one 4th of July when I was stationed in Pensacola this tool went down the street firing a .44MAG.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 2, 2013)

ever have one of those days when the entire world just irritates the hell out of ya'?

(present company excluded, of course)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2013)

Yep....and Yep!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2013)

Finally bought myself another model and have time to start building it (me being a rookie that is), is one of the wheels missing from it. So I either make a crashed aircraft or I have to get the missing part somewhere.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2013)

Hot....! hotter tomorrow.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2013)

F*#!ing HOT!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sick as a dog first thing this morning. Headache, every joint in the body is just killing me. Slight temp. Really starting to wonder what is going on.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Replacement parts for a Sun Server I've been trying to get working came today and they don't work either. Not happy!!! Seems about 50% of the parts we get from this place don't work.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Finally bought myself another model and have time to start building it (me being a rookie that is), is one of the wheels missing from it. So I either make a crashed aircraft or I have to get the missing part somewhere.


Marcel, don't despair, just give a shout out and one of the guys here will most likely have what you need!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Sick as a dog first thing this morning. Headache, every joint in the body is just killing me. Slight temp. Really starting to wonder what is going on.




Dam dude, the flu is going around.


----------



## Aozora (Jan 5, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> F*#!ing HOT!!



Jeez, I see there are bushfire warnings all over the place Southern Oz States about to feel the heat | WeatherWatch.co.nz All the best to you and yours, and to all the other Aussie members feeling the heat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2013)

Aozora said:


> Jeez, I see there are bushfire warnings all over the place Southern Oz States about to feel the heat | WeatherWatch.co.nz All the best to you and yours, and to all the other Aussie members feeling the heat.



Cheers mate thanks....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Marcel, don't despair, just give a shout out and one of the guys here will most likely have what you need!



Yeah marcel, what are you missing?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2013)

Needed some bags printed out on our bag machine....all of a sudden won't work...now require a new upgraded $800 program and USB Key thingy to run it....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 7, 2013)

Not to me, but my grandmother caught the flu this weekend. It was my grandfathers 70th birthday, but the dinner will have to be postponed.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2013)

Decided to open up the end of my right hand thumb with a large flat blade screwdriver!!! That was pretty stupid. Bandaids at work don't stay on very well either so had to use electrical tape to help keep it in place (the bandaid, not the thumb).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oooouuch! 

Sh*te sleep today, feel knackered, shattered, just plain run down.... 
Hope for a better sleep tomorrow!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2013)

Bloody automatic 'coffee cup' holder on my computer keeps popping in and out all time and for no apparent reason !!!. Its not even loaded....grrrrrr


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 9, 2013)

Two words Gary, "Duct tape"


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Two words Gary, "Duct tape"



Frikkin 6" inch nail and a lump hammer if it does again tonight !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Two words Gary, "Duct tape"



so many uses....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Got a blasted cold!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2013)

That sucks Jan....take care man...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Cheers Wayne! Appreciated!
Surely, there'll have to be better ways than Lemsip....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 16, 2013)

There has been minimal progress on any of my projects due to the fact that I have had complications from the flu that I came down with around a month ago. I managed to get a raging infection in the one spot that all men dread; yes, my left nut. Sunday the 13th I was feeling slight pressure in my lower gut, but my wife wanted to go to the outlet malls in Tennessee and I figured that I would just let some gas rip in her new car and all would be fine. (As well as having some fun, you married guys know what I mean.) By the time we got there I was having such extreme pain that she took me to the local Emergency room where they gave me a shot of the good stuff and proceded to run every test they could think of. They did not find the infection however and sent me home with another shot and a prescription. Monday I woke to pain again except this time it felt like I had a vice on above mentioned nut, and I went for a trip to my local E-room where they did an ultra-sound and found the problem. I am on an agressive schedule of anti-biotics and narcotic pain killers, as well as sitting very carefully on a soft pillow. No modeling will be done because I can't sit in my work chair. It has arms that stop me from sitting comfortably. On the plus side I get to keep both of "the boys".


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2013)

(As well as having some fun, you married guys know what I mean.) - You know it!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 16, 2013)

I know just what you're going through Paul. Same thing happened to me when I was 21. Spent 2 weeks in the hospital with a the continuous feeling of being kicked hard in the nuts. If your home the antibiotics must be working which is good news. Just take it easy, the models will be there when you're feeling better.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2013)

well Gents I can console I'm still screwed up in my groin due to over-radiation put to low on my bod since May..........still trying to get the heavy doses of Chemo blast out of my system have a good case of the trots today while I try and go out and do yard clean-up, wonder if it would make good fertilizer ? 

life can be grand !

take care of those tools men .............


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ice packs and Oxy's keep it to a manageable level. Following the Doctor's instructions to the letter, I would just as soon have the "tools" working for a few more years!


----------



## Jack_Hill (Jan 16, 2013)

Wishing the best for your nut Meatloaf.
For sitting comfort, a simple air chamber (like used in old tyres) helps a lot.
Not kidding, really ease life when it hurts.
Ps : ty for making me smile/laugh so often.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 16, 2013)

Sleeping on your side with a pillow between your knees helps a lot too


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dig it! I figured that one out last night, still only getting about 4 hours at a stretch, then the pain wakes me up and I take a pill. Have some coffee and wait for it to kick in. Been sleeping in the recliner at odd times. Although I have to keep a pillow over them so one of the chihuahuas don't hurt me. It's a good thing they are cute, the little one already jumped into my lap yesterday, about threw up!
Thanks for the support! It is nice to know someone else has gone through this also.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2013)

OUCH Paul......will simply say take care of "them" man....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 17, 2013)

Good thing you don't have Great Danes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Good thing you don't have Great Danes.



Oh Yeah...!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 20, 2013)

Everything and everyone, mostly. PMS and menopause hormones gone bananas...'nuff said...*growls*


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 20, 2013)

My apologies, but I am like a dog that chases a car sometimes.
You know why they call it P.M.S.?
Because Mad Cow Disease was already taken!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2013)

Another member passing...


----------



## A4K (Jan 21, 2013)

Not 'today' but a number of members have either left or restricted their visits recently due to comments and actions of others here.

Haven't read the threads concerned myself and don't intend to, but can we all just cut the [email protected] and get the forum back on track please???


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't like the sound of that Evan...Play fair gents!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2013)

Local Soccer team lost 3-1 rather poor performance....time for a coffee!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2013)

Been sleeping like crap lately, waking up all through the night. So last night, I get to bed nice and early....about 9:00. As best I can remember here is how it went.

Woke up feeling pretty good, looked at the clock.....11:15pm DAMMIT
woke up at midnight, geeeez, here we go again.
woke up at 12:45 and stayed up until about 1:15
up at 2:00, 2:15, and 2:45
Woke up at 3:00 and said screw it, turned on the tv and been up since.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2013)

I know that feeling Thor - been happening to me most nights for the past two or more weeks. But last Sunday, I slept all bl**dy day, and was wide awake all night!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2013)

I hate that, sleep for an hour or so, then awake every other hour. Get in that cycle every once and a while myself.

Things that's annoying me today, got a nasty sinus headache, head feels like it's got a giant vice pushing on it from the outside, and a high pressure balloon pushing out from the inside! Head is either going to implode, or explode. I wonder which is least painfull?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2013)

Cut my finger removing tiles in the bathroom...damn them edges are sharp!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2013)

More snow


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2013)

wanted to get up early and slept in till 9.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Drinking is not allowed at work, to bad I could use a belt or two this morning!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 28, 2013)

Self-employment is the answer. I can have a nip anytime I want. I don't, but I could.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2013)

Missed the Postman today, so have to go to the sorting office tomorrow to collect a parcel - they're supposed to be left at the shop next door if I'm out.
The good news though, is that it's more than likely the Do17 kit I've been waiting for - since November!


----------



## rochie (Jan 28, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Missed the Postman today, so have to go to the sorting office tomorrow to collect a parcel - they're supposed to be left at the shop next door if I'm out.
> The good news though, is that it's more than likely the Do17 kit I've been waiting for - since November!


hope its either one of them Dogsbody, let me know who its from if it says


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2013)

Will do Karl - I'll text you after I collect the parcel tomorrow. I'm guessing it'll be the 'new' one.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 28, 2013)

Little o'le Granny Sue driving 40mph in a 55mph zone for 12mi and when ever I could pass her; cars would be in the other lane.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 28, 2013)

It two fifteen already, and haven't done a bl00dy thing..................


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2013)

N4521U said:


> It two fifteen already, and haven't done a bl00dy thing..................



Just pacing yourself Bill...


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 29, 2013)

My newer laptop is in shambles (CPU gets 100% load and cannot be pursuaded to do otherwise), so I use the old one.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2013)

tomo pauk said:


> My newer laptop is in shambles (CPU gets 100% load and cannot be pursuaded to do otherwise), so I use the old one.


huh? Using windows 8?


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 29, 2013)

Nope, XP.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2013)

Smacked a pallet Jack into my foot today....looks like Im gonna loose the nail on my big toe....again...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2013)

Steel toe boots my friend


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 30, 2013)

Was about to say that myself. Years ago I was unloading a pallet when some bozo decides he needs the forklift and drops it the pallet on both my feet. Steel toed boots saved all my toes.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 31, 2013)

The possible end of a business...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Steel toe boots my friend



Thinking that..soon as it happened...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yep, gloves, boots, and given your record, you might think about a helmet, elbow and knee pads, safety glasses and a cup!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2013)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2013)

got the cup! for my coffee....


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 5, 2013)

The 3 month year old son of my 1st (and closest to me, from them all) cousin needs to go to the skull surgery. After my father told me that, I've cried like a baby. The doctors have reassured the boy's parents that everything should work all right, though.

In the last decade, way too many of people I know (or knew) have endured tough times. From illness of their child, people in mid 30s dying from brain stroke, cancer, three (3) of my best friends loosing their mothers that barely turn 50, the 18 YO cousin death in car accident, so many of people I know cannot have the children on their own, many folks having serious heart issues (my father, my brother in law etc.) ...
The time of our war (1991-95) seem now like a peaceful time for me.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 5, 2013)

Stay strong, my friend. We all have had times when everything seem to be coming down around us. Grieve for those that you have loved and lost, and live for those that you love and live. You have friends here and we are with you.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2013)

Tomo,

Is this because his skull is not growing fast enough for his brain? Because if it is, rest assured that this is a safe, common and routinely done procedure. Believe it or not, my late father was a brain surgeon and when he began doing this procedure way back they would take a small sliver of bone from the middle of the skull to allow for growth, only to have to go back and do it again. Now a days it is my understanding that they remove a considerablebly larger segment of bone so as to not revisit the issue again. In fact my wife's friend's son had this done and everything turned out fine. I hope in some small way, if this is the case, you and your friend can rest a little bit easier.

Jim


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the kind and encouraging words, people.
Yes, Jim, seem that is the issue. Glad to hear such a surgery is a routine thing nowadays.

Meatloaf, I was a hard man to ever cry. Was crying once, sometimes in the 90s, when a Bosninan kid (3 YO?) raised his hand, fingers forming a V in a Churchillian way. He was not able to raise another hand, since it was amputated. 
But now, once I have kids of my own, even the smaller child-related issues manage to really get me soft.


----------



## A4K (Feb 6, 2013)

All best wishes for your cousin's son's operation mate... (Sure puts our everyday petty problems in perspective, dosen't it?)


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 6, 2013)

tomo pauk said:


> But now, once I have kids of my own, even the smaller child-related issues manage to really get me soft.



So I'm not the only one experiencing this?
My thoughts are with you and the little boy, Tomo.

As for me, just found out that an ex-girlfriend has breast cancer.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 12, 2013)

Went in to my LHS just for a clamping tweezer...... No, we don't have them" either!

It's just embarrassing to go in there. It's just a bl00dy sh!t house. The aisles are about 18" wide. Old crap in stock. I once asked them for Tamiya color match spray paints. They told me they were too difficult to get. So I mail ordered some from Melbourne. Next time I went in, they had the whole line on the bottom shelves of the paint rack!!!!!! 

Not that I have to drive a long way to another hobby shop, but the parking is 13 bucks in Sydney down town.

I feel better now. And they wonder why we go online to buy!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 12, 2013)

It's been my bone of contention for a long time Bill, they never have it and always have to order in just the simplest things, now I just shop on line for everything and I usually it is quicker than from a local order.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2013)

I hear ya Bill and Vic...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2013)

Another bl**dy night without sleep! I'm on me bleedin' chin strap here!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2013)

I know the feeling old boy!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 13, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Went in to my LHS just for a clamping tweezer...... No, we don't have them" either!
> 
> It's just embarrassing to go in there. It's just a bl00dy sh!t house. The aisles are about 18" wide. Old crap in stock. I once asked them for Tamiya color match spray paints. They told me they were too difficult to get. So I mail ordered some from Melbourne. Next time I went in, they had the whole line on the bottom shelves of the paint rack!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I wish I had a local hobby shop. You'd think living in a big city like Chicago I'd have a choice of several, but there's none here. A few nice ones way out in the suburbs, but the nearest one is an hour away so thats at least 2 1/2 hours to get a jar of paint.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2013)

2 days without a lunch (modelling) break...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 14, 2013)

Little fragments of whatever in my Burnt Iron paint, clogged the air brush up something rotten…


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Life in general!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2013)

2 by 3" very stubborn nails in a difficult to get at spot that just would not come out...eventually I got the claw hammer in to grab them, not before gouging out a reasonable area around them...


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 25, 2013)

Spending the day (from 1130 to 6) in the ER with a badly twisted and sprained ankle, is now on crutches.
The physician was totally cool, we took a cig break together while he scolded me for not staying inside to wait for the x-ray check-up. 
And I scolded him for taking a break while the waiting room was stuffed to the brim with patients waiting. 
So we quickly decided that it was even - then we smoked our cigs and went back in. 
Result: Nothing's broken, thank God for small favours, but rest and care is needed for the next couple of days at least.
And now: Very delayed lunch!!! I could eat a LOT!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Maria, those things will stunt your growth!


----------



## Readie (Feb 25, 2013)

The constant down beat news....more horse meat found in IKEA's 'Swedish meatballs' ( lovingly made in Lithuania by the way)....people in supermarkets that barge pass without so much as 'Excuse me'....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2013)

Itunes. They changed the fu##ing interface. After 2 years I finally understood the old one, but now I start all over again. And it also threw away my library of music, so I've been spending the whole evening repairing stuf while all I wanted to do is putting a few songs on my iPod to practice my guitar. 

I hate Apple, I hate Apple and did I mention I hate Apple? I'll buy me an android next time.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 25, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hey Maria, those things will stunt your growth!



Ahhhhh...now _that's_ why the phys was a short guy!


----------



## rochie (Feb 25, 2013)

whole house is sick, wife is hit hardest but house feels like a plague pit


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2013)

sorry to hear of your misfortune Maria and Karl....get Better real quick!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2013)

Completely tore the nail of my little toe on my left foot last night. Was pretty sore and tender this morning so I wrapped a Band-Aid around it. Bandage has now worked it's way loose and is floating around in my sock, irritating the heck out of me. Don't want to gross out my co-workers by taking me shoe and sock off so I will live with it until after work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2013)

Karl.....you just had to mention bl**dy Tottenham didn't ya...


----------



## rochie (Feb 27, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Karl.....you just had to mention bl**dy Tottenham didn't ya...



who ?........ oh them !

not sure what you mean my friend


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2013)

shall I spell it out....


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 28, 2013)

Flu. FML.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2013)

Take care Maria!


----------



## Readie (Feb 28, 2013)

It would be easier to say what didn't annoy me today....

Aaarrrrgh.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 1, 2013)

Check-up today.
Double pneumonia, is now on antibiotics. FML.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2013)

Get well, Maria.

I've got a massive sinus headache this morning, one of those that makes it hard to see straight. I'm thinking a stick of Dynomite up the nose may solve the problem.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2013)

That would certainly clear the passages Buck - and half the street!
Hope you recover quickly Maria. I'll get that stuff sent off to you hopefully on Monday. I'm afraid the other item I was trying to get for you had gone when I got to the shop - explanation to follow with the package.


----------



## Readie (Mar 1, 2013)

plenty to annoy today


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2013)

too much work to do and not enough modelling time...Grrrr...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 2, 2013)

So Wayne, did you have to pass on the swim suit edition?????
Tuff luck old boy.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, and Terry - it's okay, I'm just happy and grateful that you'll send me the figure for the 1/32 Messy. 

My thing that sucks today?
Wanting to go out, and still coughing like mad.
I guess it means that I'm getting better, but still...I'm going nuts by now by just spending time in the apartment!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't mess with that pneumonia, BB. That is nothing to trifle about. Serious stuff there.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Completely tore the nail of my little toe on my left foot last night. Was pretty sore and tender this morning so I wrapped a Band-Aid around it. Bandage has now worked it's way loose and is floating around in my sock, irritating the heck out of me. Don't want to gross out my co-workers by taking me shoe and sock off so I will live with it until after work.



That just made me cringe!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2013)

Feeling tired, no energy. Seems like I have 0.5C higher temperature. Not much, not really sick, but really annoying.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 9, 2013)

Bitten by mosquito/ant/spider in middle of the night, irritating the Sh!t out of me now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2013)

That Sucks Vic...

Friggin' Ants....just had a Sh!t load of the little [email protected] in the kitchen.....some food spilled on the floor unnoticed...


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Bitten by mosquito/ant/spider in middle of the night, irritating the Sh!t out of me now.


does anything that lives down there not try to eat you ?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2013)

Yet another bl**dy bug has floored me - feel like sh*t ! Darned immune system is open to anything doing the rounds, due to the RA. Hope this clears soon.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2013)

Feel better Terry, perhaps a hot toddy?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 9, 2013)

rochie said:


> does anything that lives down there not try to eat you ?



Not a thing mate, were such a great bunch of nice folks that everything wants a piece of us……………………….






Stay safe Terry..


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2013)

Wanted to respray some model bits...but it was too friggin hot in the shed ....45C...to spray today...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 11, 2013)

Fever, cough, still having a hard time breathing.
Made an appointment with my phys on wednesday for a check-up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2013)

Better get the full service Maria! 

Hope you're better real soon....


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2013)

back to work today, walked into a pile of s**t, seems like my junior staff were playing up the whole time i was off !

new a***holes will be torn when they are next into work, not sacked anyone for a while they had better be careful !!!!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2013)

Tired have been for weeks and today was no better. Feels like I had a short night while I actually was in bed at 21:30 last night. To make things worse I have a slight pain in the right side of my body. Maybe will have to check the appendix for that. Would be unfortunate if that is true, as I would like to visit njaco next month. But we'll see doesn't have to mean anything, might be the flu for all I know.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn you guys are a sickly bunch! Feel better!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2013)

A night trip to Warsaw tonight.


----------



## rochie (Mar 13, 2013)

am sat in the dark in my kitchen at work, power cut !

England is officially back in the 70's, at least up here in the north that is !!!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2013)

Just check there's no Heinkels overhead there Karl !!


----------



## rochie (Mar 13, 2013)

there was a load droning noise up above but i think that is the lady in room 7 having a party for one !

oh and power just come back on !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2013)

Is that 'loud droning noise', or 'loud drowning noise'??!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 13, 2013)

more of a buzzing noise actually, maybe a doodlebug !


----------



## rochie (Mar 14, 2013)

just to add.

had a guy complain today and want us to repair his car as it was our fault that the carpark was dark through a power cut and therefore we are responsible for him driving into another car that was already parked !!!!

i kid you not !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2013)

rochie said:


> just to add.
> 
> had a guy complain today and want us to repair his car as it was our fault that the carpark was dark through a power cut and therefore we are responsible for him driving into another car that was already parked !!!!
> 
> i kid you not !!



You're friggin' joking...what a dipsh!t...


----------



## rochie (Mar 14, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> You're friggin' joking...what a dipsh!t...


no joke mate the way some people have complained this morning they think that we cut the power on purpose just to piss them off !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 14, 2013)

Has he ever heard of a thing called HEADLIGHTS? If his were out he could have taped a couple flashlights to the hood (don't laugh, I know someone that did that once). Human stupidity never ceases to amaze me, and we are suppose to be the smart ones on this planet?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2013)

I am at the doctors office to get some relief from the pain in my shoulder and elbow. I have been waiting an hour and a half. There are at least 4 people ahead of me and they have been waiting for going on 3 hours. I ask you, is this right? Obviously no, but what can we do but freakin' wait. Sadly this is the norm....


----------



## Readie (Mar 14, 2013)

rochie said:


> England is officially back in the 70's, at least up here in the north that is !!!!



Ah, great days, No power, no bin collection, no school milk, no bread, no Morris Marinas


----------



## Readie (Mar 14, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> I am at the doctors office to get some relief from the pain in my shoulder and elbow. I have been waiting an hour and a half. There are at least 4 people ahead of me and they have been waiting for going on 3 hours. I ask you, is this right? Obviously no, but what can we do but freakin' wait. Sadly this is the norm....



Patience, a deep breath and distraction Capt.
ipods are good for endless waiting....

Hope you get sorted today
Cheers
John


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2013)

Eff that I would have left long ago after pitching a royal fit. It's only going to get worse though as he gubment takes over healthcare.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2013)

I know how you feel Jim. Last time I phoned the surgery for a routine appointment, I was given a time and date three weeks in the future, unless it was an 'emergency', in which case they could 'fit me in' at 18.30 hours, two weeks in the future.
I made my point by refusing the appointment, stating that I would either be a) dead, or b) recovered by then......


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2013)

John - Great Advise. I did have my smart phone, but I think my condition was caused by it's over use at work! Ironic huh?

Matt - Someone did, it wasn't pretty and it got them no where. I guess I have a small bit of polite English line waiting in me. Anyway, all feels better now, but I totally share your sentiment.

Terry - Ditto brother. I feel your pain. Loved your dead or cured line! Will use in the future.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 15, 2013)

Nothing upset me today and I'm happy to say we do not have these sort of problems, though you would wonder the way some people complain. You can phone and get an appointment the same day with your doctor and it more often than not will be on time. As for casualty, you will be seen ASAP and out patients are prioritised according to symptoms, I've had to use casualty a few times in the past and have been seen from immediately or within a couple of hours.

So mates, come to Oz…………..then well have all the great modellers here!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 15, 2013)

Feel like warmed over death today. Woke up to a queasy stomach, now have a massive headache, sore neck and shoulders, and am having a hard time staying awake. Would take the rest of the day off, but need to save my vacation time for other things.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2013)

My HDD is on the way out...did a backup but it keeps reminding me.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2013)

Replica Spitty crashed at an airshow just up the road today...sadly the pilot did not survive...was going to go over to it(airshow), but went out with the family to Comicon...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 17, 2013)

Still am tired without apparant reason. This has been going on for some weeks. Went to the doctor last friday and he took some bloodsamples. Will get the result tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Readie (Mar 17, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Nothing upset me today and I'm happy to say we do not have these sort of problems, though you would wonder the way some people complain. You can phone and get an appointment the same day with your doctor and it more often than not will be on time. As for casualty, you will be seen ASAP and out patients are prioritised according to symptoms, I've had to use casualty a few times in the past and have been seen from immediately or within a couple of hours.
> 
> So mates, come to Oz…………..then well have all the great modellers here!




To complete your happiness can you Aussie's PLEASE take Rolf Harris and Dame Edna back ( permanently)...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2013)

Westham 0 Chelsea 2 .....goddamit!


----------



## rochie (Mar 18, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Westham 0 Chelsea 2 .....goddamit!


know your pain Brother, Spurs0 - Fulham1 !!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2013)

Missed virtually two whole days through sleeping - just don't have any energy. Must be the after effects of that darned bug.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 18, 2013)

Readie said:


> To complete your happiness can you Aussie's PLEASE take Rolf Harris and Dame Edna back ( permanently)...



Na mate, over your way for reasons known only to the pommy population they are popular, down here they'd be just another Gala!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Na mate, over your way for reasons known only to the pommy population they are popular, down here they'd be just another Gala!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 19, 2013)

Clog in the airbrush.
My fault, of course.
I didn't strain the paint coming out of a bottle that I've had for five years.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 19, 2013)

0500 meeting changed to 0800. After I got up and got ready.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 19, 2013)

More snow today, and more coming this way tonight.
Skidded sideways to work this morning, the roads were mucked up with sleet and snow that made the roads feel like I was driving in liquid brown soap.
Gotta admit that I thought it was fun making the car dance a little when skidding around a corner - but only when there was ample room. 
With that kind of weather, there will be no opening Bakken on motorcycle in two days' time, that's the downside to it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 19, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> More snow today, and more coming this way tonight.
> Skidded sideways to work this morning, the roads were mucked up with sleet and snow that made the roads feel like I was driving in liquid brown soap.
> Gotta admit that I thought it was fun making the car dance a little when skidding around a corner - but only when there was ample room.
> With that kind of weather, there will be no opening Bakken on motorcycle in two days' time, that's the downside to it.


 
Days like that make me miss my rear wheel drive vehicle. Spent as much time purposely sliding sideways as I did driving forwards. Front wheel drive just isn't as much fun.


----------



## Readie (Mar 19, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Na mate, over your way for reasons known only to the pommy population they are popular, down here they'd be just another Gala!



We don't understand why they are here either Vic....
Apart from driving us nuts and making emigration to Australia VERY attractive.
Sun,surf, bull ants and things that bite everywhere but, no RH or DE.
Ummmm
Cheers
John


----------



## Readie (Mar 19, 2013)

Back to the thread...
Nothing annoyed me today.

That is VERY unusual !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2013)

I pulled a brilliant stupie during a recent book buying frenzy. Today I received Ray Wagner's _Kampanie Lotnicze 5, Chiny 1931-41 Preludium Do Pearl Harbor_, a book I had bought for some research I've been working on. The stupie part? I had already received another copy I had already bought, which means I bought the bloody thing twice!



So if any of our Polish Brethren are interested in a copy, just IM me.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 20, 2013)

Man... how many times have I done that with gun porno. Too many to remember.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 20, 2013)

"Gun porno"
Too funny!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2013)

A production job that was supposed to start yesterday to give me product today for shipping interstate didn't happen...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 21, 2013)

Not so much annoying as more frustrating and worrying. Daughter in casualty again tonight, second time this week with ongoing digestion problems. Even the surgeons seem to be unable to solve her problem despite a number of minor procedures performed over the last 18 months or so in an elimination process. But despite all this, her resolve and humour remain very high.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2013)

I feel for you Vic, that just stinks!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, sorry to hear that, I hope she gets better!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2013)

Hope the docs can find the problem and sort it Vic.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Guy's. We live in hope!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2013)

All the best for you and your daughter Vic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> All the best for you and your daughter Vic!



Same here too Vic!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 22, 2013)

Caught a friggin' cold again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Caught a friggin' cold again.



shouldn't be chasing them in the first place Paul...get well quick man...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 25, 2013)

Knocking my left big toe senseless, black and blue last night and spending most of the day at the ER.
I didn't know that I could:
a) - make those sounds, and
b) - knew those words! 
c) - wake up most of the apartment complex!
d) - and I didn't know that toe cramps could hurt THAT much! *howls*


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2013)

Feel your pain Maria, now only black and blue toenail to get pushed out by a new one sometime soon....result of running a trolley jack into my foot awhile back...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 27, 2013)

You've got my deepest and most heartfelt sympathy, Wayne! *hug*


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2013)

Aw...thanks Maria!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 28, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Knocking my left big toe senseless, black and blue last night and spending most of the day at the ER.
> I didn't know that I could:
> a) - make those sounds, and
> b) - knew those words!
> ...


 
Not another cooking incident You know you visit the ER too much when they have a bed reserved in your name.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2013)

One of my collegues died yesterday in a car accident. He was 28 years old. His wife is in her last weeks of pregnancy. Cannot imagine how she feels right now. Words fail....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2013)

That is terrible Marcel.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2013)

Terrible news, Marcel


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2013)

Real sorry to hear that Marcel...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2013)

That is awful Marcel!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2013)

Terrible news Marcel. My condolences to you, and your friend's wife and family.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 29, 2013)

With all here Marcel, my condolences to you and your friends family sir.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow. Sorry to hear that, Marcel.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2013)

Dam, that's just fricken horrible!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2013)

watching our local A-League soccer team pull out a last minute draw, a rather limp performance....


----------



## N4521U (Apr 1, 2013)

A draw in sports............ how in the blue blazes is this possible?????? How?

As for me....... Ultrasound, shoulder not my unborn!Then Exrays.
GD shoulder pain turns out to be a torn tendon! That is All I bl00dy need, Another op, sh!te!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2013)

Dayum...Bill.....no more pushups for you!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 2, 2013)

"Good thing it's your Left arm" Annie says.................. sooooo many things I do with my right hand, that she would refuse to do for me! HAHAHA


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know how you feel. Have had three surgeries on one shoulder and a busted collarbone on the other. Not fun at all.

What annoyed me, yet another sinus infection, and as usual has infected both ears, usually it's just the right ear that gets it. Guess it's time to break down and see my regular doctor about possible sinus surgery and ear drainage tubes. 
Was put on some high power antibiotics yesterday, can't remember what it is called, anthrax-acillin or something like that. If it don't kill the infection it kills the patient! Seriously, cross my fingers, it seems to be working with just the first dose.


----------



## Readie (Apr 3, 2013)

N4521U said:


> A draw in sports............ how in the blue blazes is this possible?????? How?
> 
> As for me....... Ultrasound, shoulder not my unborn!Then Exrays.
> GD shoulder pain turns out to be a torn tendon! That is All I bl00dy need, Another op, sh!te!




Nasty injury, Will you have to wait long for the Op?


----------



## N4521U (Apr 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> Nasty injury, Will you have to wait long for the Op?



The images are just with the GP Dr. Will have to go in and have a consult before I know what will be done.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 4, 2013)

Furnace died. New one won't be installed until Saturday, maybe Friday.(Benefits(?) of living in a small town)Buddy said it was slowly poisoning us. Oh yeah....-4°C to -9° until then.

Geo


----------



## Readie (Apr 4, 2013)

N4521U said:


> The images are just with the GP Dr. Will have to go in and have a consult before I know what will be done.



Good luck, hope you get a fix sooner rather than later.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2013)

Darned bug has returned! Spent most of the weekend in bed, either shivering or boiling hot. This darned thing seems to go away, then return after a few days - I'm well p*ssed off !!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm with you Terry. Got a cold from the airtravel yesterday, hell of a soar throat, soon I'll be feeling miserable. Wil be great during the conference I'll be attending this week . Hopefully things will be better when I'm with Njaco on Friday.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2013)

Hope so Marcel. You going for a jam session?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 8, 2013)

The miserable, never-ending winter we are having here in the not-so-great white north this year.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2013)

Know that feeling - it's been winter here since November 2011 !!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2013)

I just bought a laptop with Windows 8 on it, what a royal piece of <cough>!

Completely illogical layout.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2013)

Damn stock delivered too late to go on freight interstate...


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 12, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I just bought a laptop with Windows 8 on it, what a royal piece of <cough>!
> 
> Completely illogical layout.


I bought a new computer a couple of month's ago even though my present computer was working ok just because I didn't want to deal with Windows 8. I think I got the last Windows 7 machine Cosco had. Why do they have to change things all the time. Just when you get conferable with something you're forced to use something that's completely different and made to feel like an idiot.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 12, 2013)

Killed a Copperhead snake in my front yard. 
I hate snakes!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 12, 2013)

You gonna cure the skin Paul, nice hat band!!!!!

My torn rotator cuff tendon is sh!t today after my fun round of golf yesterday! Can hardly lift my arm.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2013)

N4521U said:


> My torn rotator cuff tendon is sh!t today after my fun round of golf yesterday! Can hardly lift my arm.



Bill...Bill...Bill....


----------



## Readie (Apr 13, 2013)

The SW gales and rain returns....


----------



## Readie (Apr 13, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Killed a Copperhead snake in my front yard.
> I hate snakes!



BBQ the snake Paul..they taste good. I kid you not.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2013)

N4521U said:


> You gonna cure the skin Paul, nice hat band!!!!!
> 
> My torn rotator cuff tendon is sh!t today after my fun round of golf yesterday! Can hardly lift my arm.



Ouch, that just made my cheeks pucker!


----------



## Readie (Apr 13, 2013)

Also known as Tiger Woods syndrome....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've had rattlesnake, pretty good.
I'll let someone else make hatbands, the wife wouldn't let me bring it in the house.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2013)

reading about Dave's car accident....


----------



## N4521U (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, am hoping Dave heals quickly. Makes my torn tendon feel like a tickle! Even tho it's bugging the living sh*t outa me today. Why did I trim the hedge!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2013)

I've been doing the shrub trimming over the past week Bill, glad I've got an electric hedge clipper but left forearm isn't so happy.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> reading about Dave's car accident....


Yep, me too!


----------



## Readie (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep...sliding doors. It could be anyone , anytime in the wrong place.
Frighening to dwell on that guys


----------



## Marcel (Apr 15, 2013)

Bloody jetlag


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2013)

The Boston bombings...angry


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Such a shame! 

On much lesser note, off work with the cold..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2013)

A Jigger of Whiskey every couple hours will take care of that cold Jan.

Aching back and left foot are annoying me. Not sure what I did to the back, but the foot is a lingering issue for years. Good for a while then starts acting up.
Second thing to annoy me is the weather in this @### Motherflippen, godforsaken part of the country.

Things can only get better, right?

P.S. I'm thinking of having a jigger of whiskey every couple hours myself, even though I don't have a cold.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2013)

Manchester United scoring their second Goal against Westham this [email protected] we had to settle for a 2-2 draw


----------



## Njaco (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm thick. I half a toad. Same as Jan.


----------



## Readie (Apr 19, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I'm thick. I half a toad. Same as Jan.




I have googled this and failed to understand what 'being thick, half a toad and a Swede' is Chris....is it a new pop tart flavour?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2013)

Say it again while holding your nose. Close to what I'm feeling.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2013)

Or it can be pronounced "I'b hab a coad, by dose id all bocked"......


----------



## Marcel (Apr 21, 2013)

Same as Chris


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 21, 2013)

Still can't find any 1/32 Bf-109 E4-N, W. Nr. 5819 Galland decals for the 109 sitting on my shelf. *growls*
On the other hand, as long as my problems doesn't get bigger than that, I'll be okay.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 21, 2013)

Having to get dressed up in a suit and tie


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2013)

Five bl**dy hours finding out that my new tin of Humbrol silver will not spray! Eventually got it to come out of the airbrush nozzle, by thinning it to almost 95% thinner to paint, when of course it's then too thin and 'watery' to adhere properly!!
B*ll*cks!!


----------



## Readie (Apr 22, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Say it again while holding your nose. Close to what I'm feeling.



I tried that...the wife thought I had gone mad as I even tried a New Jersey accent....


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2013)

Celebrating 32yrs of marriage today....on my way to camp now 

Geo


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations Geo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 24, 2013)

Must be hungry, I just chomped down on the side of my tongue!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Still can't find any 1/32 Bf-109 E4-N, W. Nr. 5819 Galland decals for the 109 sitting on my shelf. *growls*
> On the other hand, as long as my problems doesn't get bigger than that, I'll be okay.



Might be able to help there Maria...will check my stash...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2013)

Niall Corduroy's _Whirlwind: Westland's Enigmatic Fighter_ publication date has been pushed back again. It is now almost a year past due!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 25, 2013)

Cannot breath through my nose, but not through my mouth either, because I then end up in a coughing fit. Got only 2 hours of sleep last night because of this and the coming night does not promise anything better. Cannot lie down because I then almost choke.


----------



## Readie (Apr 25, 2013)

Apart from the usual intolerance of rude idiots I feel relatively 'unannoyed' today...Tomorrow is another day and another cause of general irritations.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Must be hungry, I just chomped down on the side of my tongue!



F*#k I did the same thing eating dinner tonight, OUCH! friggin' drew blood too god damit...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 26, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> F*#k I did the same thing eating dinner tonight, OUCH! friggin' drew blood too god damit...


 
Hurts like a SOB. I remember driving down the road once and I chomped down on the side of my tongue. Hurt so bad I have to pull over. Actually bled for several minutes.


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 26, 2013)

Managed to lock myself out of my hotmail and yahoo mail accounts; earlier in the week I changed my long standing passwords for each - and forgot them by today. 
But the real annoying thing is, is that they are the alternate email for the other... Really usefull eh! just what I needed to spend 20 mins trying different memories of the new possible passwords when I was supposed to be jobsearching - also meant I couldn't see if I passed my IQT-1 Computing Course (I'm fairly sure I have).

Looks like I might have to create new emails for prospective employers, change my CV and other email related addy's.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Hurts like a SOB. I remember driving down the road once and I chomped down on the side of my tongue. Hurt so bad I have to pull over. Actually bled for several minutes.



I hear ya brother...

played Lacrosse today...feeling drained of energy...


----------



## Readie (Apr 27, 2013)

Young male drivers whose cars have 6" exhausts, BOOM BOOM BOOM boxes playing **** outside my house at 0030.
If we had a gun law here the temptation to 'open fire' would be unbearable...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2013)

John, sneak out and wedge a potato up the exhaust. Stand well back, wait, and watch the fun!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2013)

Last game of the rugby season for the team I coach. Still make the same mistakes we were at the start of the season, really getting frustrating...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Last game of the rugby season for the team I coach. Still make the same mistakes we were at the start of the season, really getting frustrating...



been down that road before, different sports....know exactly what you mean....


----------



## Readie (Apr 28, 2013)

Blocked toilet....


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 28, 2013)

Readie said:


> Blocked toilet....


Well at least it wasn't during Chrimbo,.. ahem, let it 'soak' before a careful poke (with a bit of sappling/pipe benders spring/old bit of cut down garden hose etc) ...by the offending 'bomber' pilot/pilotess.


----------



## Readie (Apr 28, 2013)

Cheers Razor,
Usually and 'bucket flush' from standing on a chair, a pipe wire and a gloved hand usually does the trick.
Nice.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Damn radio station playing Darius Rucker's (AKA Hootie from Hootie and the Blowfish) song "Wagon Wheel" every half an hour all day long. Not my radio so I can't turn it. I hated the song the first time I heard it, and I hate it even worse now!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2013)

What are you in the 4th level of hell????????


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 1, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> What are you in the 4th level of hell????????


 
4th level and descending! Today it's Baseball on the radio. IMO there is only one thing more boring that watching baseball on TV and that's listening to it on the radio.
On the plus side, today is my last day of work this week, then I'll be in the woods hunting Turkeys. for 4 days. Supposed to be cold, wet, and possibly snowy but it's still better than working!


----------



## N4521U (May 2, 2013)

BS!............ been pheasant hunting in the frost of the morning in November, it's all yours for the taking.... but that's not half as bad as....

my F'nLHS........... has suddenly quit stocking my Humbrol glue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now why in the name of allah would he do this??


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2013)

Leading most of our Lacrosse game today only to give up a couple of late goals to finish up a drawn match....we had 4 overtime periods in which neither team could find a winner!!


----------



## rochie (May 4, 2013)

below is a review a guest left for the hotel i work in !

sometimes i wonder who is educating these people !

Me and my friend stay her over night 24th till 25 and we loved it. we had a masssage and it was so relaxing. the evening meal was nice to i had tomarto soup followed by the chicking which was cooked bautiful. there is loads of things to do and the swimming pool is good to. the changen rooms were hot like but its ok nice and clean. the room was clean to. there is also a stables bar there which is nice to relax in affter ur evening meal. the staff are really helpful and friendly. x


----------



## MacArther (May 4, 2013)

All the "May the Fourth Be with you" jokes going around from my, admittedly, nerdy friends.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 4, 2013)

I passed out randomly (felt fine all day) and had to be taken by Paramedics to the hospital


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2013)

Damn Harrison, hope you're ok mate!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2013)

Been a month since my auto accident...still stuck in the house, can't walk, can't do anything but sleep or sit around...

The pain is tolerable, but the inactivity isn't and they (the Doctors) say I have about a month to go before I can get out and do stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2013)

Dam man, I'd be going nuts myself!

Harrison hope you are ok.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 5, 2013)

Hope the both of you are ok. Rochie, look on the bright side, at least it was a favorable review barring good grammar. My gripe is not big, but still angers me: trying to argue with holocaust deniers is like punching a brick wall.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 5, 2013)

Thanks guys it was pretty scary....I woke up and there was a crowd of people around of me and i started trying to get up and shove them and say let me go home (I was out of it) and then people had to hold me down because I wouldn't stop moving....then tParamedic's came


----------



## javlin (May 5, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks guys it was pretty scary....I woke up and there was a crowd of people around of me and i started trying to get up and shove them and say let me go home (I was out of it) and then people had to hold me down because I wouldn't stop moving....then tParamedic's came



So H did you get a concussion?I have had seven from light taps with nausea to been bleeding and out cold a couple of times.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 6, 2013)

javlin said:


> So H did you get a concussion?I have had seven from light taps with nausea to been bleeding and out cold a couple of times.



I didn't get a concussion from falling but it took me along to 'come back' so to speak which is why there was cause for concern and my pulse was really slow for an extended period of time.


----------



## T Bolt (May 6, 2013)

Hope everything is OK Harrison. That happened to me once for no reason way back in collage (and no I hadn't been drinking). I Was at dinner at a Pizza Hut and started to feel bad. Went to the restroom but it was occupied. Wile waiting in the hall the lights suddenly went out and I felt a bump on the back of my head. When the lights came on again I was on my back in the hall with people standing over me. Only time that happened and there weren't any after effects that I've noticed and that was almost 30 years ago.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2013)

woke up early this morning, supposed to be sleeping in.....


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (May 12, 2013)

I was going through the Safeway parking lot and this teenie bopper girl come strolling out looking only at here phone typing and walking across right in front of me not even on the damn crosswalk!


----------



## N4521U (May 12, 2013)

I am kicking myself in the arse for participating in A thread Not pertaining to modeling..................
Big mistake!!!! Vowing to NEVER do that again!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2013)

woke at 4am this morning and then had a haerd time getting back to sleep....


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2013)

My poor Annie does the same thing.....
I could sleep thru a train wreck!


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

The rain returns...


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2013)

It never left John, it just hid behind a cloud for an hour or so ......


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

Airframes said:


> It never left John, it just hid behind a cloud for an hour or so ......



haha...ain't that the truth, I really hope this summer is not like last years....
I have jinxed it already by getting the BBQ out....


----------



## Marcel (May 14, 2013)

Not annoying, it makes me very sad. 
The big news for the past week in the Netherlands has been the missing of two brothers, 7 and 9 years old. Their (divorced) father was found last week on tuesday morning. He had commited suicide. It was one of the days that he had the kids, who usually lived with their mother. They have last been seen the day before in the evening in the compagnionship of their father. Still, after a week no trace of the two sons. Nobody knows what he did to his sons. It runs deep here in this country. Many people are trying to help the search, hundreds of people spontaneously helped searching woods etc. 
I don't have any personal involvement, but being father of an 8 year old son, it cuts through my soul. I cannot believe the lack of love this father must have had for his kids. I can totally imagine the horror the helpless mother must be in. Let's hope this bastard who doesn't deserve being called father didn't kill them.


----------



## Erich (May 14, 2013)

after infusion today was given 5 years of life expectancy .................... oh yeah well B.S. on that stuff, am going to live another 60 plus.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 14, 2013)

go for it brother....hope you do


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2013)

Erich said:


> after infusion today was given 5 years of life expectancy .................... oh yeah well B.S. on that stuff, am going to live another 60 plus.



As a great man once said, *"Rip it up!"*


----------



## Matt308 (May 14, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Not annoying, it makes me very sad.
> The big news for the past week in the Netherlands has been the missing of two brothers, 7 and 9 years old. Their (divorced) father was found last week on tuesday morning. He had commited suicide. It was one of the days that he had the kids, who usually lived with their mother. They have last been seen the day before in the evening in the compagnionship of their father. Still, after a week no trace of the two sons. Nobody knows what he did to his sons. It runs deep here in this country. Many people are trying to help the search, hundreds of people spontaneously helped searching woods etc.
> I don't have any personal involvement, but being father of an 8 year old son, it cuts through my soul. I cannot believe the lack of love this father must have had for his kids. I can totally imagine the horror the helpless mother must be in. Let's hope this bastard who doesn't deserve being called father didn't kill them.



All too often... all too often.


----------



## Matt308 (May 14, 2013)

Erich said:


> after infusion today was given 5 years of life expectancy .................... oh yeah well B.S. on that stuff, am going to live another 60 plus.



Oh HELL YEAH!!! Rip it up!!!!!


----------



## Marcel (May 15, 2013)

Erich said:


> after infusion today was given 5 years of life expectancy .................... oh yeah well B.S. on that stuff, am going to live another 60 plus.


we'll be thinking of you Erich.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2013)

Like the fact your hanging in there longer Erich! go get 'em man...


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

Erich said:


> after infusion today was given 5 years of life expectancy .................... oh yeah well B.S. on that stuff, am going to live another 60 plus.



Go for it Erich.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2013)

friggin' pissed!

You guys may not know but I have more fingers than I do teeth. Most are broken and nasty after 50+ years of chewing on bacon. I've been mistaken as an Englishman on a few occasions! 

I've been trying to get dentures with my dental insurance. They are supposed to cover 75% of the denture costs while I have to pay for the temporaries after they are pulled. I pay hundreds of $$ a year for this privileged.

I just got word that they are denying me my dentures. But a cleaning is covered. I told the girl, "Theres nothing to clean!!!"

I keep smelling something called "death panels"..............


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

'You guys may not know but I have more fingers than I do teeth. Most are broken and nasty after 50+ years of chewing on bacon. I've been mistaken as an Englishman on a few occasions! 

I've been trying to get dentures with my dental insurance. They are supposed to cover 75% of the denture costs while I have to pay for the temporaries after they are pulled. I pay hundreds of $$ a year for this privileged.'

That made me laugh. Are the English that notorious? 
Dental charges here are high too...I have a mouth full of gold caps, crowns, implants bridges. 
A lot of money both to maintain insure.

My days of chomping on anything too hard are over


----------



## bobbysocks (May 15, 2013)

if i still had my equipment i would make you some teeth njaco.....my suggestion is to check out the carolinas. they used to take bus tours down there to a couple HUGE dental facilities. people would get their teeth pulled and dentures fitted in a weekend ( <<< actually not the best thing to do but.... ). iirc the prices for the plates were dirt cheap. so if you have to buy them yourself might be worth your while. its either that or start dating a gal that owns a dental lab.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 15, 2013)

Nearly 30 cent jump in gas prices since this morning, and people lined up at the pump at the station up the block. That's what annoyed me today.


----------



## Readie (May 16, 2013)

Thats a lot...30% increase. Blimey. Whats a gallon of petrol cost now?


----------



## MacArther (May 16, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Nearly 30 cent jump in gas prices since this morning, and people lined up at the pump at the station up the block. That's what annoyed me today.


Who did we tick off this time to get the price hike? Got in an "I'm right because I'm the parent and can do no wrong" talk with parents...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 16, 2013)

MacArther said:


> Who did we tick off this time to get the price hike? Got in an "I'm right because I'm the parent and can do no wrong" talk with parents...



It's up nearly 50 cents since yesterday morning. Local newspaper is blaming the temporary closing of two refineries in the Illinois area that supplies much of the midwest with fuel. Supposed to be down at least until summers end. Sounds awful suspicious to me, close two refineries in the summer travel months, hike the cost of a gallon of gas for the summer. And to add insult to injury the Minnesota Senate is proposing a new hike in the state fuel tax, Brilliant!!!
I never was one much for oil company conspiricies to gouge the public, but I am starting to think twice about it.


----------



## Readie (May 16, 2013)

Fishy to say the least guys...


----------



## T Bolt (May 16, 2013)

Always seems to be some kind of problem just in time for the sumer driving season. I think I'll be using my Prius instead of the mini van this summer for trips


----------



## Readie (May 17, 2013)

Seems that hybrids or small efficient diesels are the way to go...
Low road tax ( emissions based) and good mpg.
But....so, boring.
Hey ho
I don't know about America but we have a speed camera around every corner.


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2013)

Getting to be that way around here too. Not just speed cameras, but red light cameras that will also cite you if you stop with your bumper over the line are REALLy annoying!


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2013)

It's getting so silly over here, with cameras all over the place - in my town, we have CCTV cameras watching the CCTV cameras that are watching the streets !


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2013)

CCTVs are now popping up on individual houses for "security".


----------



## Readie (May 17, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Getting to be that way around here too. Not just speed cameras, but red light cameras that will also cite you if you stop with your bumper over the line are REALLy annoying!



Jump red lights or be an amber gambler or speed at your peril here too Matt. I have the licence points to prove my transgressions.... 
It was a bit hairy on 9 points but, I have managed to get down to a more civilised 3 these days.


----------



## Readie (May 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> It's getting so silly over here, with cameras all over the place - in my town, we have CCTV cameras watching the CCTV cameras that are watching the streets !



I believe that the UK has the most CCTV's country in the world...smile you ARE on camera.


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2013)

Just did a SWAT (police Special Weapons and Tactics) bust on a house just up the street in my relatively quiet neighborhood. Part of a gang task force effort county wide to sweep up gang drug dealers. After it was over, they announced the use of cameras to gather evidence. They were placed at the top of street lights looking just like photovoltaic sensors for darkness, but just very, very slighly larger containing a panning camera to watch the residence from public right-of-way street. Kinda scary **** that is.


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2013)

Same thing here for quite a few years Matt.
Security?
Traffic control etc ?
B*ll*cks ! Big Brother is indeed ****ing watching us !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2013)

Everywhere you turn there's a camera of some sort...


----------



## Readie (May 20, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Just did a SWAT (police Special Weapons and Tactics) bust on a house just up the street in my relatively quiet neighborhood. Part of a gang task force effort county wide to sweep up gang drug dealers. After it was over, they announced the use of cameras to gather evidence. They were placed at the top of street lights looking just like photovoltaic sensors for darkness, but just very, very slighly larger containing a panning camera to watch the residence from public right-of-way street. Kinda scary **** that is.



Scary if you have something to hide I guess Matt.


----------



## N4521U (May 20, 2013)

What's really annoying about red light cameras are the short green right turns and you get someone in front dilly dallying and leaves you with your a$$ in the intersection....................... 400 F'n dollars!!!!!

_Now I've learned my lesson of doing manual lifting work past 65 the hard way!
6th of June rotator cuff surgery........ six weeks in a sling, 24 hours a day, then physical therapy......... Looks like about 8 weeks with no model building, unless I can find a way to build one handed........ ! _


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2013)

The lack of love some parents have for their own kids. RIP Ruben and Julian.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2013)

Cracking decals on my GB build me262.....bummer...

better do some very fast modelling Bill over the next couple of weeks....


----------



## Readie (May 21, 2013)

N4521U said:


> What's really annoying about red light cameras are the short green right turns and you get someone in front dilly dallying and leaves you with your a$$ in the intersection....................... 400 F'n dollars!!!!!
> 
> _Now I've learned my lesson of doing manual lifting work past 65 the hard way!
> 6th of June rotator cuff surgery........ six weeks in a sling, 24 hours a day, then physical therapy......... Looks like about 8 weeks with no model building, unless I can find a way to build one handed........ ! _



£60 and 3 points here ( I know) Bill. The real hidden cost / fine if you like is the insurance increases for 5 facking years..

Hope the surgery goes well. as long as you can crack a tinnie you'll get through the 6 weeks


----------



## Readie (May 21, 2013)

The forecast SUN turns out to another cloudy day with a chilly wind....


----------



## A4K (May 23, 2013)

Just heard a couple were repeatedly stabbed in the block of flats we lived in in Pécs, the woman died of her wounds. 
- Shocking news as it is, and on a personal note, not what you want to hear when you're trying to sell a flat in the building!!!


----------



## Readie (May 23, 2013)

A really crap day of news, all around the world it seems....


----------



## Matt308 (May 23, 2013)

Readie said:


> Scary if you have something to hide I guess Matt.



Yeah! My big ole white azz coming out of the shower in front of a window that I had hereunto mistakenly thoought nobody in the world had a viewing angle!!


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2013)

Aw, heck Matt! I've just had supper, having had an uncomfortable few hours trying to sleep. Supper, and a brew, thinks I, then maybe I can settle and get some proper kip. 
Now?
Hell's teeth - visions of Matt's Rs end poking through a window! Aarrrghhh !!!
Nightmare on Chapel Street !!!


----------



## Readie (May 24, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah! My big ole white azz coming out of the shower in front of a window that I had hereunto mistakenly thoought nobody in the world had a viewing angle!!



Satellites see everything Matt 
There is no dignity or privacy me old fruit...


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2013)

NASA Satellite Command and Control Post, 03.15 hrs, May 24th, 2013, Transcript of radio link conversation between surveillance monitoring operative and his Duty Commander :- 
"Ah, we have an image of a sink hole appearing in Washington State, Sir".
"Put it on monitor three, Williamson."
"Yes Sir, monitor three - now."
"Heck, that's no sink hole, it's an Rs hole ..."


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2013)

Sick...


----------



## Readie (May 25, 2013)

Apparently Matt's arse nearly caused an international incident.
The reflection from those lily white cheeks were caught by a military satellite whose computer systems analysed the image as a glinting gun barrel, possibly a WoMD...the USAAF were scrambled, the nuclear arsenal put on red alert and the President's finger hoovered over 'the button'....

Moral of the story? Don't moon at the moon


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2013)

Oh dear...


----------



## T Bolt (May 29, 2013)

The house next door was broken into yesterday. Took a few minor things by the back door, then went into the garage and stole the car. The [email protected] dog didn't even bark.


----------



## Marcel (May 29, 2013)

Treatment at work. They judge people fresh from the Uni better than people with 14 years of practical experience, just because they have a paper. Experience obviously counts for nothing.


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2013)

...and they can pay them less. Damn dishwasher has a musty smell and can't get rid of it. Trying vinegar and a cycle. If that doesn't work, I may just replace the g*****n thing.


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2013)

I know that feeling Marcel. In my old company, we used to get Graduates on a six month long 'Foundation Course', where they 'tried out' various Divisions, and thought they should be 'Boss' almost immediately, because of their Degrees. I had the dubious honour of training some of these Graduates, and some had a Common Sense factor of minus zero! But some of then did, very quickly, end up in management positions. And very quickly, the Company went down hill.
If the experienced, knowledgeable, long serving staff had been put in the same positions, instead of being made redundant, maybe things would have worked better!
Matt, you should know not to clean gun barrels and engine parts in the dish washer ...


----------



## Boa (May 29, 2013)

That my girlfriend decided that "we" should move a Wardrobe from one storage (outside the house) to the other (inside the house). After removing *everything* (it took 2 h) in the storage to get the Wardrobe out there was a "Table" that the previous houseowner "neuclearblast-secured" in the wall with 20 4" nails. It had to go... and it did.... in splinters. Finaly the Wardrobe was outside (pheew... 50% of the task completed, i thought) I cleverly put the wardrobe in a wheelbarrow because it weighs something like 90 pounds, wheeled it inside... there my angel was saying "Nah, it wont fit", "Yes, it will...it will" I replied. then a funny thing happend, I was wrong. OK... take the s**t outside again. Outside, it had begun to rain... a red rain?!? Everything that was in storage 1 (now laying scattered on the lawn) had the, not so manly colour of Pink!!! clothing, furniture and the freezer that I had put out for sale... even the snowtyres, my fishingrods... Pink. My neighbor was cleaning his tile roof with a pressure washer, hence the red rain. While mumbling something not printable I panicfilled the storage. Now, a bit late for work, I straddled my Ironhorse just to discover that my lovely girlfriend padlocked it and forgot to put back the key on my keyring, she had it in a pocket, on her Jeans, that was on her Amasonic legs, that was walking to a friend of hers 500m from home... Now I had to run 250 + 250 meters (yes she ran halfway), got up on my ironhorse, pedaling like crazy for 7,5K, sweating like a buffalo herd on a stampeed... and got to work with 30 sec to spare. During those 30 sec I find out that I wasnt expected to start working until another 3 hours... I was early.

That Annoyed me today


----------



## Readie (May 29, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> ...and they can pay them less. Damn dishwasher has a musty smell and can't get rid of it. Trying vinegar and a cycle. If that doesn't work, I may just replace the g*****n thing.



Check your dishwasher filter and waste collection area inside the machine Matt.
Chances are that it needs a clean.

Pour one small box of baking soda in the bottom of the dishwasher, then add about 4 cups of white vinegar and then run your dishwasher for a full "hot" cycle. 

Sorted


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (May 31, 2013)

Working in an office with 5 biatches annoy me every single day for the last 2 years. It's a wonder I haven't started drinking...


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2013)

Readie said:


> Check your dishwasher filter and waste collection area inside the machine Matt.
> Chances are that it needs a clean.
> 
> Pour one small box of baking soda in the bottom of the dishwasher, then add about 4 cups of white vinegar and then run your dishwasher for a full "hot" cycle.
> ...



waste area was spotless. So far my vinegar plan is working. Baking soda next if that doesn't work. I've never had this problem with any dishwasher (including this one) in the past. I've had this one for 5 years or so and no problems until now.


----------



## Readie (May 31, 2013)

Did you check the filter(s) and waste water pipe Matt?
If you disconnect the waste water pipe from the house pipe and smell it..that'll give you a clue too.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2013)

My dishwasher worked perfectly for a number of years. It stopped suddenly - when she divorced me ........


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2013)

...well apparently you should have smelled 'er pipe.

[I'm blaming that one squarely upon Readie. Really I am.]


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2013)

Er ....okay!


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2013)

my wife and i have decided to move in with her parents for a while to save some money to allow us to buy our own house instead of renting as we do now.

this means from the end of July i will be on a modelling sabbatical for about 8 months as there is no room for me to do any building and all my finished models and other gear will be in storage.

in the end it will be worth it but no modelling for 8 months, i might have to learn the art of conversation !


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2013)

That sucks Karl but understandable. I moved the daughter and her fiance back home as Victoria was too expensive for them on single income and like you, it should only be for a few months.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2013)

No internet or Foxtel for 24 hours....


----------



## Readie (Jun 1, 2013)

'... i might have to learn the art of conversation'

There is always the pub Karl


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2013)

Readie said:


> '... i might have to learn the art of conversation'
> 
> There is always the pub Karl



yup there is, might have to try the old just taking the dog for a walk trick !


----------



## Readie (Jun 1, 2013)

Best get yourself a whippet Karl


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2013)

Readie said:


> Best get yourself a whippet Karl


got a jack russel will that do ?
but i will be not seen wearing a flat cap ever, despite being from oop north !


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 1, 2013)

Matt, perhaps check to see if the smell is coming from the sprayers? You may also check the seals and see if one of them has a hole where water could have gotten in. I guess the best way to track it down is leave the door open for a while so the smell doesn't accumulate, then track it down with your nose. Good luck.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2013)

Or Karl has Jack Russell you might be able to borrow


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 1, 2013)

rochie said:


> my wife and i have decided to move in with her parents for a while to save some money to allow us to buy our own house instead of renting as we do now.
> 
> this means from the end of July i will be on a modelling sabbatical for about 8 months as there is no room for me to do any building and all my finished models and other gear will be in storage.
> 
> in the end it will be worth it but no modelling for 8 months, i might have to learn the art of conversation !


Did kind of the same thing myself Karl. When my wife was expecting my daughter we sold my house and moved into the upstairs apartment of my Mother-in laws two flat with her living in the downstairs apartment to save money for a bigger house, and so her mother could help take care of the baby. It was only supposed to be for 2 years but the baby is now 15 and we're still there. Kind of like a black hole where the gravity keeps sucking you in deeper and deeper.......


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2013)

Actually am thinking the vinegar solved the problem. Time will tell. Nothing is annoying me at this moment. So that's a good thing!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 1, 2013)

I had SATs this morning which now have me stir crazy


----------



## Readie (Jun 1, 2013)

Vinegar is a wonderfull thing Matt.
I wish I could share your 'not annoyed day' but, I'm afraid I cannot.
My main annoyance today is sullen teenagers....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2013)

Good news on the future house purchase Karl, but shame bout the lack of modelling space (thought you'd converted the garage at the in laws, or was that where you are now?). You can always come to my place for a weekend, and share the modelling bench!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2013)

Readie said:


> Vinegar is a wonderfull thing Matt.
> I wish I could share your 'not annoyed day' but, I'm afraid I cannot.
> My main annoyance today is sullen teenagers....



Yeah I'm with you Readie... B-17engineer's post was over the top.


----------



## rochie (Jun 2, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good news on the future house purchase Karl, but shame bout the lack of modelling space (thought you'd converted the garage at the in laws, or was that where you are now?). You can always come to my place for a weekend, and share the modelling bench!


I did but since we moved out it has been put back to its original use !
Might work something out yet but will survive if i dont, stash might grow though if i am not building !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2013)

Can't say I've been annoyed by anything this weekend...apart from getting drenched playing lacrosse in the rain yesterday...


----------



## Readie (Jun 4, 2013)

Airframes said:


> ). You can always come to my place for a weekend, and share the modelling bench!




Is that a northern proposition Terry?
'eeee lad I 'ave spare vice on't bench like'


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2013)

Well it could be old chap, but of course they only talk like that in 'Coronation Street' and similar drivel. Must admit though, the local dialect is slightly 'northern' even to me (I'm a 'Geordie, long time' exiled in Cheshire), but nowhere near as strong as some places, and can be understood by most people - eventually.


----------



## Readie (Jun 5, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Well it could be old chap, but of course they only talk like that in 'Coronation Street' and similar drivel. Must admit though, the local dialect is slightly 'northern' even to me (I'm a 'Geordie, long time' exiled in Cheshire), but nowhere near as strong as some places, and can be understood by most people - eventually.



If you want incomprehensible dialect venture into bandit country aka Redruth / Camborne. The Cornish take an odd pride in being as hard to understand as possible...unless of course, they are taking holiday makers money


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2013)

A bit like deepest, darkest Suffolk, where they still say things like "Oos coat be thart jacket ?".


----------



## Marcel (Jun 5, 2013)

Lost my sunglasses. I really loved them and had them for a long time. They're gone


----------



## Readie (Jun 5, 2013)

Airframes said:


> A bit like deepest, darkest Suffolk, where they still say things like "Oos coat be thart jacket ?".



An innocent Plymouth boy go to Suffolk? Not on your nelly maaaaaate.
A place where donkey fondling is an acceptable past time...

Frightening....almost as much as Milton Keynes's roundabouts


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Lost my sunglasses. I really loved them and had them for a long time. They're gone


 
Don't you just hate that, loose something after having them for so long. Make sure you look for them in the last place you would expect to find them. Like resting on your forehead I've done that before;(


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 6, 2013)

Just found out that my wife will not be returning from Russian anytime soon. Her dad is in hospital with level three heart failure and level three hypertension. My wife is in tears and said the last thing he told her, as he was moved to the intensive care unit, was to "be brave." I think his time is short.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2013)

Dam, I'm really sorry to hear that!


----------



## Readie (Jun 7, 2013)

Awful news mate. Lets hope the doctors can sort your father in law out.


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2013)

very sorry to hear such sad news


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn, Bill.....real sorry to hear that man...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Bill, I hope for the best, and hope the medics can sort things.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Night.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Bill. Be strong for your wife brother...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 7, 2013)

More news to add to my misery. My boss just told me that I'm going on vacation for three weeks. At the end of that time I may or may not have a job. Company is tight on money so they are giving me three weeks to look for other options.  If they can get some orders, I'm right back to work, otherwise... I don't have the heart to tell the misses. She has enough on her plate already. It must be that time of year or something. Tried to save an abandoned cat that had been declawed and voice box altered. We did all we could but it died last week. City has declared that my home is worth more now so they are going to raise my taxes. At least I'm still alive and have my health.

thanks guys for the support. It's awfully quite in my house just now and I hate to be alone.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 7, 2013)

It never rains, but it pours.
Remember, we are but a few key taps away!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2013)

Dam, hang in there Bill!


----------



## rochie (Jun 8, 2013)

you are in my thoughts Bill, hang in there


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2013)

Well this pales in comparison to NFN's dilemma but woke up this morning with a raging head cold - so bad I'm not going to the airshow to meet up with Toughombre and B-17engineer. Been planning this for almost a year and now its been kiboshed!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2013)

That sucks Chris. Hope you feel better, soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> It never rains, but it pours.
> Remember, we are but a few key taps away!



Thinkin' the same...

tough luck for you too Chris...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2013)

Game of thrones is done....sucks to wait till next year for another dose..


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

need to change exhaust on my smart car, gonna be expensive !


----------



## Readie (Jun 10, 2013)

rochie said:


> need to change exhaust on my smart car, gonna be expensive !



Reckon so mate... £200 is my guess.


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> Reckon so mate... £200 is my guess.



more like £500 !

going to shop around first


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Game of thrones is done....sucks to wait till next year for another dose..



Don't get me wrong, as this is just an observation from watching a few things on Youtube. Now I love fantasy, but The Red Wedding. WTF?  And I watched the blond chick trade the baby dragon for the army scene (pretty cool). But the rest of it comes across as more soap opera then cool fantasy. Am I missing something? I'm trying to like it and end up disappointed. Am I missing a real cool story line perhaps?


----------



## Readie (Jun 10, 2013)

rochie said:


> more like £500 !
> 
> going to shop around first



91364 SMART CITY COUPE 0.6 Exhaust Catalytic Converter on eBay!

Assuming you have a 600cc Smart car Karl.


----------



## rochie (Jun 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> 91364 SMART CITY COUPE 0.6 Exhaust Catalytic Converter on eBay!
> 
> Assuming you have a 600cc Smart car Karl.



nope 1.0l 2007 model, exhaust is fine just hanging brackets have broken off through corrosion and to far gone to weld back on, got it secure for now !


----------



## Readie (Jun 11, 2013)

rochie said:


> nope 1.0l 2007 model, exhaust is fine just hanging brackets have broken off through corrosion and to far gone to weld back on, got it secure for now !



Howabout a sleeve over the corroded area and weld a new hanger to the sleeve?
Pity you don't live nearer as I have a garage full of bits and pieces


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2013)

Readie said:


> Howabout a sleeve over the corroded area and weld a new hanger to the sleeve?
> Pity you don't live nearer as I have a garage full of bits and pieces


 
Or just fix it with the handyman's secret weapon, Duct Tape. Thousands of uses, just ask Red Green.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2013)

Hope you can get that sorted Karl. John's idea sounds good, and it's what I used to do with my rally cars and Land Rover. Find a small garage who can do it, and it should only cost the price of materials and a couple of hours labour at most - probably around £100 maximum.
My annoyance today?
I ordered a spare battery for my Nikon two weeks ago, from a UK outlet, so as to have it in time for the air show just gone. It was advertised at a great price, as a Nikon battery, not as a 'replacement' battery, and with a photo of Nikon battery.
It arrived today, from Hong Kong!
And it's not a Nikon battery, but a non-original replacement, which I could have bought in the first place anywhere in the UK, and had within two days!!
So I now have a battery I don't want to use, in case it mucks up the camera, and now have to go and buy another, genuine battery at full price!
Amazon will be informed of this malpractice, that's for sure!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2013)

Matt, I dunno but I have no idea what the show is. I haven't had cable in 15 years so I'm thoroughly indoctrinated on local programming.

and I'm still friggin' sick!!!!!


----------



## Readie (Jun 11, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Hope you can get that sorted Karl. John's idea sounds good, and it's what I used to do with my rally cars



Tried and tested on my hillclimb Escort and autocross Fiat.
Flexi tube is another marvellous repair thing.

Batteries? Don't get me started on Hong Kong traders posing as UK based sellers Terry. I have been turned over twice with 'genuine' mobile phone batteries....


----------



## Readie (Jun 11, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I'm still friggin' sick!!!!!



Bacon withdrawal Chris?

Put the pan on and fill your boots with crispy bacon


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Or just fix it with the handyman's secret weapon, Duct Tape. Thousands of uses, just ask Red Green.



That's the funniest show!

---------------

Duct Tape is how we fix everything down here. If it could be made of bacon it would be perfect for any and everything!


----------



## rochie (Jun 11, 2013)

Readie said:


> Howabout a sleeve over the corroded area and weld a new hanger to the sleeve?
> Pity you don't live nearer as I have a garage full of bits and pieces


the hangers are attached straight to the sliencer box and are to far gone to weld back on though on further inspection i found the former owner or the dealer i bought it from made a new hanger for the other side out of thread bar and welded it onto the silencer box and did a pretty crap job of it as well !

have fixed it for now myself it just needs to last until july pay day and i'll be ok !


----------



## Readie (Jun 12, 2013)

rochie said:


> the hangers are attached straight to the sliencer box and are to far gone to weld back on though on further inspection i found the former owner or the dealer i bought it from made a new hanger for the other side out of thread bar and welded it onto the silencer box and did a pretty crap job of it as well !
> 
> have fixed it for now myself it just needs to last until july pay day and i'll be ok !



Fingers crossed mate.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 13, 2013)

Dang Stanley Cup hockey game kept me up past my bedtime, then aching shoulders and hips woke me up periodically through the rest of the night. This moring sitting is just plain uncomfortable, and allergies are raging.
If I was a Horse I think they would shoot me.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 14, 2013)

I go to battle with the city  today.  In order to raise taxes, the city raises their estimate of the value of the house you live in. To combat it, you have to prove that their fuzzy logic is fuzzy.



Will provide the results later.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 14, 2013)

Good luck with that.

Felt like warmed over death most of the day at work. Thank goodness the workday is nearly over.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 14, 2013)

:agrue: Took some time but was able to lower the amount they wanted to charge me. Give and take... You know, I give they take. 

Atleast it was reduced by several hundred dollars. I started by giving them the usually story  Then provided my facts and told them there was something wrong with their computer..  We did a little negotiation and the offered a reduced rate.  Got to get better organized for next year.

Atleast thats over for now. Now back to the father in law who is not doing so well.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 14, 2013)

One bright spot NFN. Hope things work out with the family.

Geo


----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2013)

some good news at least and i hope you here much more NFN


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2013)

A-Men!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2013)

lost our lacrosse game yesterday after 4 overtime periods


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

14 hour day at work on Fathers day !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 16, 2013)

Took care of four kids. Not mine biologically. Ages 8, 6, 3, and 1 1/2, when I got there. Built a house. Helped them with homework, made them supper, went to school stuff, played games, built them cool stuff, bought them things, (still do). Provided a place to be when their lives broke down. Didn't get one "Happy Fathers Day" message today. 
Don't want a pity party, and F.U. to anybody that would wish me anything! Just pissed!, and this was the place to post it.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2013)

Same here Paul. Two daughters, from different marriages, both in London, the youngest at University. Not a call, text or card.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 16, 2013)

Dig it brother, The two of my own loins, (30 and 28) stopped talking to me after I refused to bail them out of jail the last time. They got caught dealing. Sister and brother team.
I couldn't be more proud. 
They are their mother's children, for sure.


----------



## MacArther (Jun 17, 2013)

Working on exactly 0 hours of sleep from the night before, and I have a test in Math that looks to be substantially harder than the last two tests were. Joy...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2013)

Cold foggy morning...almost tempted to put on long pants!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2013)

Dentist, my mouth still friggin hurts.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Dentist, my mouth still friggin hurts.



me too for a clean, couple of delicate spots too...


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2013)

seems to be lots of spammers today


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 19, 2013)

Father-in-law getting worse. Boy I hate socialized medicine. He is getting ready to go to a third hospital. First one said he had pneumonia, second one said its his heart, no its his liver, no its his heart, no its his liver, Oh he has an ulcer, no its his heart, he's bleeding internally, guess its an ulcer. Now he is trying to go to another hospital, supposedly better than the other two. Doctor there, who is now admin, says that he should have heart surgery. Get ready to take him there, and she (doctor from third hospital) says she looked at his paperwork (from the other doctors at the other hospitals... she of course hasn't laid eyes on him yet) cancels heart surgery and says his days are numbered. Now hospital doesn't want to admit him. This third doctor told my wife that if they want to bring him to the hospital, she would talk to someone??? and get him admitted. Beware folks, this is socialized medicine. He is at home at the moment. He is having trouble breathing (this has been a problem for several weeks already) and can not move very far before he is too tired to move. No ambulance to pick him up because.. I don't know. I'm just hoping he makes it through the night. My wife says he just sits at home with his head between his knees afraid he can't go back to work again. He is 78 years old and won't retire because he wouldn't be able to support his family on the amount he gets from his pension.  Please remember Nikolai Nugis in your prayers...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2013)

Socialized Medicine? He's not in Texas I take it. Hope it all works out for the best amigo.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 19, 2013)

No, he is in Russia. The hallmark of a failed socialist system.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well lost another good employee on my team to bad management.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2013)

Dam Bill, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

What a dreadful situation NFN. No one should be suffering like that in this day and age.
John


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

Mr George Osbourne REALLY annoyed me when it was revealed today that the good ship UK is as much in debt as it ever was despite all the 'austerity measures'....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 21, 2013)

So China owns your country as well?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 22, 2013)

My bacon wrapped fillet minion steaks were not wrapped with enough bacon.
Peasants.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 22, 2013)

austerity measures are another name for socialism. Sorry to hear about that. Bigger government, less individual freedom. We have it here too. And I'll leave it at that, don't want to get too political.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2013)

Lost our lacrosse game second week in a row in overtime...

Sorry to hear things aren't working out so good Bill...double


----------



## rochie (Jun 22, 2013)

F******g Vegetarians !

apparently i don't do enough to cater for their lifestyle choice i have been told today.

i do more than a vegetarian restaurant does for carnivores !!!!


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

They are fussy buggers Karl.
Do a Basil Fawlty on them


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2013)

Give 'em hell Karl!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Waking up and being sick....not, how you want to start a day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2013)

Strewth Jan, take care man....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2013)

Bummer Jan. At least it wasn't Monday as well!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2013)

Been without power since a big storm moved through last Friday night. Last I heard they hope to have it restored by Tuesday, I'm not holding my breath. I think it will be a bit longer as the power pole is snapped in half and laying across the storage shed in my back yard. Most of the neighborhood had power restored Saturday evening. Things could be worse, several neighbors lost some big shade trees and had some damage to thier homes. Nothing majot though from what I've seen.
Supposed to get hot and humid the next couple days though. Could be some nasty sleeping weather. Looks like I may have to take something to aid in my sleeping, can you say Jack Daniels!


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> ... can you say Jack Daniels!



It would be rude not too BN


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2013)

Stuck my foot so deep in my mouth I now know what my kneecap tastes like.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Stuck my foot so deep in my mouth I now know what my kneecap tastes like.


 
We'e all been there before.
Thank goodness you didn't have your head stuck somewhere


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> We'e all been there before.
> Thank goodness you didn't have your head stuck somewhere



certainly been there before....not the head bit though!


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Stuck my foot so deep in my mouth I now know what my kneecap tastes like.



You have joined a not very exclusive club Matt. Never mind, tomorrow is another opportunity to say something inappropriate hahaha...
So far today, I have remained on the 'good' side of the line.
So far...

:grab:


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyway...where were we?
Ah yes, 'Jack Daniels'...ummm..I got totallyand utterly hammered on JD and Pernod ( I know, I know..) when I was young and mad. To this day I cannot even smell the stuff without a stomach urge.:-
If the only booze in the world was JD I would be teetotal.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 27, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Stuck my foot so deep in my mouth I now know what my kneecap tastes like.



Does that mean there is a foot print in your shorts?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2013)

Been awake all night in extreme pain, with left wrist locked, swollen and red hot, and right one sore and swollen. Managed to get to computer and use one thumb, to check e bay bid. Got out-bid with 3 seconds to go! B*ll*cks !!!!


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Been awake all night in extreme pain, with left wrist locked, swollen and red hot, and right one sore and swollen. Managed to get to computer and use one thumb, to check e bay bid. Got out-bid with 3 seconds to go! B*ll*cks !!!!



That is a shitty day Terry. Hope you can get some pills to help the pain mate...


----------



## Erich (Jun 27, 2013)

chemo side effects today big time got the shi**'s, neuropathy like no-ones business and leg cramps .... life is good !


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh ****ing hell, That's not a good day. Quinine may help the leg cramps. They do mine...
Best wishes Eric


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 27, 2013)

Damn Erich. Very sorry to hear that. Spent 60$ for fuel and drove 2 hours for a car appointment at 10:30. Two hours later, the car hasn't even moved from the spot where I dropped it off and they told me it would be two more hours before it would even get in the shop. Drove home without getting the work done due to another appointment at home.

Geo


----------



## A4K (Jun 27, 2013)

Bloody oath Erich... like Geo, very sorry to hear that.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 27, 2013)

Erich said:


> chemo side effects today big time got the shi**'s, neuropathy like no-ones business and leg cramps .... life is good !



Agree, tonic, even with the gin helps heaps with leg cramps. Started drinking tonic for leg cramps while playing golf.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2013)

Pulled a hamstring in lacrosse today....goddamit....


----------



## N4521U (Jun 29, 2013)

Wayne, there is an age one reaches when it's wise Not to play games Kids play!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 29, 2013)

Erich, stick with us. We need you and appreciate the pain you are going through.
Spent all day trying to bail out my youngest girl, (21) out of jail. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. (Her)
She has always been the good one. I guess it was just her time. Possession of weed, (less than an 1/8th) paraphernalia, and an open container.
Cost us $750.00 in bail. We didn't have cash, so they took the titles to our cars. Yay.
Advice to younger guys on the forum, clip 'em now. Save yourself money in the future!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2013)

Dam, that blows.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Wayne, there is an age one reaches when it's wise Not to play games Kids play!



I hear ya man....got an extra sore neck too from another hit I took in the game rather stiff today....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 30, 2013)

Bathroom drain clogged. Boiling water didn't do the trick, so had to get out the spiral thingy and the latex gloves and mess with the very icky drain.
Got it sorted out, but - ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu....icky, ing stuff! 
Oh well - I make a mess, I clean it up. 
But - EW!!!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 30, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Erich, stick with us. We need you and appreciate the pain you are going through.
> Spent all day trying to bail out my youngest girl, (21) out of jail. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. (Her)
> She has always been the good one. I guess it was just her time. Possession of weed, (less than an 1/8th) paraphernalia, and an open container.
> Cost us $750.00 in bail. We didn't have cash, so they took the titles to our cars. Yay.
> Advice to younger guys on the forum, clip 'em now. Save yourself money in the future!


Come living in the Netherlands. I just read on an American website that drugs seems to be legal here. Didn't know that, but foreigners probably know better than we do..


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

Some slimey ****ing **** stole my middle daughter new smart phone at a party.
Just invited guests too...

Thanks a ****ing bunch whoever you are...


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

'Spent all day trying to bail out my youngest girl, (21) out of jail. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. (Her)
She has always been the good one. I guess it was just her time. Possession of weed, (less than an 1/8th) paraphernalia, and an open container.
Cost us $750.00 in bail. We didn't have cash, so they took the titles to our cars. Yay.'

Really sorry to hear this Paul. I don't know what else to say mate.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2013)

Ludicrous, stupid, senseless comments by that prat Cameron, after Murray won the men's singles at Wimbledon!
No disrespect to Mr. Murray, and huge congratulations on his achievement, but for the so-called Leader of a Nation (who couldn't run a bath, unless he had help) to say "He deserves a Knighthood" and "It's lifted the spirit of the whole Nation" is ****ing maddening!
It's a game of Tennis for ****'s sake!
And it had b*gg*r all to do with lifting my spirit - (a few days of sun have done that) - especially when we have men and women fighting and dying in foreign parts for a useless cause. Men and women who only get a 'lip service' thank you in order to be seen to be 'doing the right thing'.
That privileged pillock gets right up my nose!
Sorry - rant over.
Ah! That's better!!


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

AND.. he got a free ticket. 
Opportunist bastard ready to vote himself a 10 -15% pay rise while everyone else can go **** themselves...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2013)

He's a smarmy, squint-eyed, elitist t**t who came from nowhere, wasn't voted in, and, if he had to do a real job, would probably make a right b*lls of it!
That's probably the only reason he went into legalised pocket lining ... er.. I mean Politics, as an easy option and ego-boosting self esteem. 
Bl**dy pr**k !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't hold back, guys...tell us how you really feel! 

The world would be in a far better state without politicians. The only thing they're good for, as far as I can figure, is using thier marblebags for soccer practice...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2013)

But they ain't got any !!


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

'He's a smarmy, squint-eyed, elitist t**t who came from nowhere, wasn't voted in, and, if he had to do a real job, would probably make a right b*lls of it!
That's probably the only reason he went into legalised pocket lining ... er.. I mean Politics, as an easy option and ego-boosting self esteem. 
Bl**dy pr**k !! '

Mr Cameron is a out of touch,unelected, Eton rich boy **** who knows whats best for Britain as much as my tortoise 'Monty' does.
The tortoise will **** on you if you get in his way and, funnily enough.....so will Cameron.
The man is an embarassment strutting about here and globally boring the arse of anyone silly enough to listen to his pompous ill considered ****.
AND as for Salmon, the mealey mouth pumped up, snivelling little ******... waving his ****ing stupid flag at Wimbledon. Murray is British you ****ing stupid ******.
Those two ****ers spoilt my ****ing Wimbledon. Thank you very much you ****ing ****ers....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2013)

Breath John, breath...

Think happy thoughts and go to your happy place: Comely lasses, Spitfires, a nice chilled pint...bacon


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Dave... a pint of real ale listening to the thunder of a Merlin....

'We're in it together' are we Mr Osbourne?
Are we ****.

Now,deep breath and exhale slowly...

Now, where's my pint?


----------



## rochie (Jul 8, 2013)

having to pack up my models and equipment ready for the move in two weeks !

here's how i've done it, bubble wrap on top and stacked 7 high


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)

Holy shite that is certainly technically spot on. Hope it goes well!   Well wishes, Rochie!


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2013)

cheers Matt, i go through about 60 doz eggs and about 10 crates of mushrooms per week so used what i had !


----------



## yulzari (Jul 9, 2013)

rochie said:


> cheers Matt, i go through about 60 doz eggs and about 10 crates of mushrooms per week so used what i had !



It's another new diet?


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2013)

yulzari said:


> It's another new diet?


yes its called working yourself to death cooking for idiots who don't have a clue diet !

for example we had a complaint via e-mail the other day.
woman complained she ordered a starter that contained fish that was not mentioned on the menu and it ruined her whole stay.

we wrote back saying anchovies are an ingredient in ceasar salad !!!!

F***wits !


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 9, 2013)

Its been so hot in Brum for the last week, in these beautifully barmy muggy hot days in the UK, I only managed to sleep for a few hours each night so far, missed my computing lesson for today (if your gonna turn up late, they'd send you back so not to disturb the other students).

So far in my non AirConned building, on the 11th floor, while its been roughly 24.C - 27.C in the day, in my flat with the windows open, no fan or enough cash for a fan and the cost of its electric too, its been the same temp until at least 7am-ish - what breezes there are recently been minimal, and don't tend to blow in this city at night if there's no gusting across the Midlands... its like an dry roasting oven all day and all of the night = oh well it keeps me thin; gotta find a positive siver lining.

Also I still cannot log into SAS1946.com - can't remember the 'new security' password I changed to an a bit 2 months back, and locked myself out of both my email accounts too - which were the alternate mailing account of each other; D'oh how triplely stupid in hindsight...!
If any SAS-ers could perhaps ask one of the mods (like Sani, Malone etc) there to PM me here if possible please; to try an sort out my new email for password resending? can answer any questions, jokes etc from the mods who know me.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd rather have it hot, maybe muggy, than bl**dy cold and wet any day! Keep this weather coming - until December, then bring it back again in February!!


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Life in the sun soaked Britains ocean city is rather good at the moment.
We have a refreshing zephyr laden with ozone from the south west approaches to kindly blow all our pollution northwards.
Hey ho... someone has to live north of paradise Raz


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

rochie said:


> yes its called working yourself to death cooking for idiots who don't have a clue diet !
> 
> for example we had a complaint via e-mail the other day.
> woman complained she ordered a starter that contained fish that was not mentioned on the menu and it ruined her whole stay.
> ...



This just reads like a guest trying to get a comp from the hotel. God they are in every country, aren't they.


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep, what next, rubber skirting boards, so those who try/pretend to be incompetant cannot claim for stubbing their toes...

I have no sympathy for the woman who didn't get served for not getting off the phone, although conversely, Sainsbury's acted too apologetically to the customer who thinks Waitrose is any better.. they're all still price fixing over here, except we only complain when the collective price of milk is too high - not that the difference goes to the farmers and dairies though...

I'm having a 'hot' ranting/stewing day - wish they're was a sauna and plunge pool nearby for the public...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

What is the temp there?

Been attending a tues morning meeting every week since Nov of last year. And EVERY DAMN TIME there is some sort of hiccup with setting up the webex virtual meeting. And it has NOTHING to do with webex! EVERY TIME!!! I feel like pulling my hair out.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

In merry old England its circa 30 degrees at I type Matt.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

Fookin centigrade. While 30C is not THAT hot, you folks, like us in the pacific northwest, dont have air conditioning either, do you.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Not hot by your standards Matt, no... but last week it was 7 degrees. Its the speed of temperature change that catches people out here. Oh, and it melts tarmac, buckles railway lines, causes a water shortage...
Prepared here? Why should we be prepared... we are NEVER are prepared... 
Air con? We have punkawallahs for that. Much much better... and there were electric before anyone says anything.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

Had to look that up. Is that an Aussie term? Sounds like it.

Nevermind. Indian. Damn colonialists.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tried and tested on the Indian sub continent. 
Rather like black tea.
They work in hot humid climes.

Spin on to today, skating over the fall of the Empire etc, the huge ceiling fans are the modern version and work well.


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 9, 2013)

And thus being electric they require next to none of that rare elbow grease or self-operating wot...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2013)

Air con? Open the windows. Cold? Close the windows ! Simples !!


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> This just reads like a guest trying to get a comp from the hotel. God they are in every country, aren't they.



nope just a F***wit !


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Air con? Open the windows. Cold? Close the windows ! Simples !! 

To us Terry, an obvious solution. To the average Yank it may be simplerjust to have an 'on' and 'off' button...


----------



## yulzari (Jul 9, 2013)

Too hot. Clothes off. Too cold, clothes on. Still too cold, apply more clothes until problem clears.

You will never get the British to understand air conditioning. When the railways joined the 20th century and built carriages with air conditioning the passengers insisted on opening the windows as it was hot. Result; all the air conditioning units burned out trying to cool Britain. Then they blamed the operating companies. That's why they removed opening windows. Idiot proof (if not soldier proof).


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 9, 2013)

It's normally not hot enough for cold air con, most of our air con ici, is designed for heating.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

'That's why they removed opening windows'

In a way that is so typically British we HAD to keep opening windows on the doors... I mean where else do you pee when the loo's are broken


----------



## yulzari (Jul 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> where else do you pee when the loo's are broken



and that is why you don't want the windows open when the chap in the carriage in front is indulging in external micturation.

Sudden memory of an officer cadet trying to pee out of the back of a 4 tonner and finding the draught comes straight in the back... Nothing in an army is more dangerous than a 2nd Lieutenant with a map or an officer cadet using initiative without clearance from a SNCO.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

yulzari said:


> and that is why you don't want the windows open when the chap in the carriage in front is indulging in external micturation.
> 
> Sudden memory of an officer cadet trying to pee out of the back of a 4 tonner and finding the draught comes straight in the back... Nothing in an army is more dangerous than a 2nd Lieutenant with a map or an officer cadet using initiative without clearance from a SNCO.




Or as dangerous as a Brit with an opening window


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2013)

yulzari said:


> and that is why you don't want the windows open when the chap in the carriage in front is indulging in external micturation.
> 
> Sudden memory of an officer cadet trying to pee out of the back of a 4 tonner and finding the draught comes straight in the back... Nothing in an army is more dangerous than a 2nd Lieutenant with a map or an officer cadet using initiative without clearance from a SNCO.



Yes there is! A 2nd Lt, a Lt., and a Captain with a map _and_ a compass !!! 
And more so if they're true 'Ruperts' ......


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 9, 2013)

rochie said:


> having to pack up my models and equipment ready for the move in two weeks !
> 
> here's how i've done it, bubble wrap on top and stacked 7 high
> 
> View attachment 237707


Looks like a winner, Karl. Good luck with the move!


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Looks like a winner, Karl. Good luck with the move!


thanks mate


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2013)

rochie said:


> having to pack up my models and equipment ready for the move in two weeks !
> 
> here's how i've done it, bubble wrap on top and stacked 7 high
> 
> View attachment 237707



Good stuff Karl, just packed up mine too. Prices quoted for transport of 15 small to medium sized boxes to Ireland so far is at cheapest (and I'm not exaggerating) about 7 months wages. I can't understand it. Result: Only clothes going, models and every other non-essential packed down for long term storage.


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2013)

A4K said:


> Good stuff Karl, just packed up mine too. Prices quoted for transport of 15 small to medium sized boxes to Ireland so far is at cheapest (and I'm not exaggerating) about 7 months wages. I can't understand it. Result: Only clothes going, models and every other non-essential packed down for long term storage.



wow !

lucky i'm only moving 2 miles away and the van cost £65 for the day, though we are storing a lot of our stuff


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2013)

That's not cheap either Karl, but I'd rather be in your shoes on this one than mine. Can't even take my frikkin' art gear!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2013)

No lunch break today and my working towards having a days holiday on Friday is now out the friggin' window....


----------



## yulzari (Jul 10, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Yes there is! A 2nd Lt, a Lt., and a Captain with a map _and_ a compass !!!
> And more so if they're true 'Ruperts' ......



This is why God invented Sergeant Majors.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 10, 2013)

The usual people that come into the store. We get the cream of the crop of fools and idiots. Don't know if I posted this before, but the other day I had a gentleman that refused to show his I.D. to buy smokes. (This is not only policy, but it is the law here. Any age, I.D., if I don't, I could get a 10,000.00 fine.) He called me a few 14 letter names and then ran out.... He came back in today and pulled the same thing. I said, "No I.D., no smokes." 
A few more 12 to 14 letter names and he was out the door again.
Really? He must have recognized me!
Silly fool.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 10, 2013)

Same thing here in the ACT, booze or smoke, got to have the I.D. and no excuses.

And what annoyed me today, another misty morning and I had to get out of bed.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey, someone wants to card me for smokes or alcohol, I'm more than happy to show it...makes me feel like a kid again! 

On the other hand, if they don't want to show thier I.D., then they're most likely up to no good...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 10, 2013)

I think he is just a jerk.


----------



## Readie (Jul 11, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> The usual people that come into the store. We get the cream of the crop of fools and idiots. Don't know if I posted this before, but the other day I had a gentleman that refused to show his I.D. to buy smokes. (This is not only policy, but it is the law here. Any age, I.D., if I don't, I could get a 10,000.00 fine.)


 


Vic Balshaw said:


> Same thing here in the ACT, booze or smoke, got to have the I.D. and no excuses.



That law is news to me, we ID people who appear 'underage' but, that's all. Perhaps we should follow the US and Aus lead. Seems to make sense eh.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 11, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Same thing here in the ACT, booze or smoke, got to have the I.D. and no excuses.



Sorry, maybe I should clarify. ID needs to be shown if requested, needless to say an old codger like me is never asked. But then again when I was a very young snap of 6 foot plus, even in pub's I was never challenged, yet my shorter mates were!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sun Microsystems, that's what is annoying me today! Particulalry the a$$wipe that designed the CPU module connector for the Sunfire 280R system. Flimsy connector smooshes pins when you try to plug in a proc, then nothing works and pins are very fragile when you try to straighten them!!! Think I'm going to take an early lunch so I can bang my head against a brick wall for an hour or so.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 11, 2013)

Most convenience stores here require ID for tobacco and alcohol. Store policy, not law. If you sell to a minor they fine the $hit out of you and fire the clerk usually. So store just says everybody cough it up and then there is no beef. Gov't sends in shills to buy alcohol all the time who purposely look underage. I don't blame them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2013)

watching the frigging [email protected] served up on the footy...


----------



## Readie (Jul 12, 2013)

Cricket anyone?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2013)

Me


----------



## Readie (Jul 13, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Me



There is hope if Americans want to play cricket _


----------



## yulzari (Jul 13, 2013)

Useless factoid: first international cricket match was between USA and Canada. Played in Philadelphia.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2013)

No kidding...


----------



## Readie (Jul 13, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Useless factoid: first international cricket match was between USA and Canada. Played in Philadelphia.



1844? we'd be playing the game for 200 years before that John 
Or since 1301 if you believe history


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2013)

Readie said:


> There is hope if Americans want to play cricket _


I have no interest in playing the game...but that bat sure looks useful...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh c'mon. Cricket looks like a great game to play at a drunk picnic... well minus the uniforms ofcourse.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2013)

LMAO

I have seen what happens to a friendly game of lawn croquet at gatherings where alcohol was involved. A friendly game of cricket under the same circumstances cannot end well...


----------



## Readie (Jul 13, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I have no interest in playing the game...but that bat sure looks useful...



ha... cricket binds the Commonwealth together, is thoroughly enjoyed and watched by millions.The unbridled joy we feel beating the Aussies is matched by their joy at beating us 
Its a game of guile, skill and courage.
Its lent a whole dictionary of metaphors to the English language too...

Friendship in cricket? ummm... its gloves of time.


----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2013)

ah Cricket !

once a pub i was working in had a match with the local radio station with live updates on air, they were a serious team but could not figure how we battered them ?

turned out we had an Aussie semi pro batsman and a West indian international playing for us !!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have tried watching cricket.
Stopped when suicide was looking good


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2013)

Perhaps more drinking is necessary?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2013)

I've yet to figure it out.

Today I went to the library to borrow their microfilm reader. Kids were screaming, and the mom could have cared less.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 13, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Perhaps more drinking is necessary?


Perhaps!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2013)

I went to bed at 1130 because we're going deep sea fishing and leaving 530 am... I have been in and out sleeping and it's 3am and i get to drive 

F****** horse****


----------



## Readie (Jul 14, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Stopped when suicide was looking good



Bit like the Indianapolis 500?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

The TV ads were coming on when I was about to toss out the picture box, saw a chance to change channels to something less.....something more.....hey, I thought that the cricket was an animal...
When the soaps start to look good, riveting and what not, one is in deep doodah!

Now, darts, there we're talking......oh, who the f*ck am I kidding!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2013)

Mmm.....now I think about it nothing annoyed me today...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

Give a few minutes mate, I have some questions in the modelling section!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll think of something to annoy me. Oh yes, smackheads with barking dogs, drunken Hippocroccofrogs staggering back from town, at 04.00 hrs. screeching ....... and ****ing Magpies clacking at dawn, just as I'm nodding off to sleep !!
Oh how I wish firearms were still legal - preferably a 7.62mm SLR or G3 !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

So, I'd be breaking the law with a MG42 or a Willys with a quad .50's then?


----------



## yulzari (Jul 14, 2013)

An 84mm Charlie G with a canister round perhaps. The world's best shotgun.


----------



## Readie (Jul 14, 2013)

Never mind all those chaps... a minigun is the only solution.

Oh, and a HUGE ammo pack


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

But them MG42 and quad .50's are much less suspicious.........me think..


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2013)

Readie said:


> Never mind all those chaps... a minigun is the only solution.
> 
> Oh, and a HUGE ammo pack


How about a 12 gauge Gatling...


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow!!! Couple that with a radar tracking device and it brings on a new meaning to duck hunting...advantage-George.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2013)

I like the idea of the 'Charlie G' (Karl Gustav, 84 mm so-called 'man portable', shoulder fired, AT weapon, for those who don't know) - it would certainly spoil the day of the **ckwits!
But, my ears have just about recovered from the first time I fired one, over 40 years ago - in the days before nancy boy ear defenders !!!
Maybe a '66' would be slightly more demure .................


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

There's someone who doesn't know what a Karl Gustav is??


----------



## Readie (Jul 14, 2013)

'How about a 12 gauge Gatling'?
Dave, I wonder if you are my long lost brother.. we are exactly the same wave lenght


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2013)

Can I come and play with my 88mm PaK 36?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2013)

The fun I could have with a 12 gauge Gatlin!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 16, 2013)

For the second time in just over a week, have put the back out again. Hate this cold weather, gets deep into my bones.


----------



## yulzari (Jul 16, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I like the idea of the 'Charlie G' (Karl Gustav, 84 mm so-called 'man portable'



Airframes. I enjoyed carrying the Charlie G so much as an infantry soldier (in addition to my personal weapon etc.) that I became an Intelligence Clerk. Far more civilised. A Landrover to carry you to war, tent to shelter in, peasants to make tea and, best of all, you know first if we have lost so you can change sides/surrender with your luggage ready packed.

Personal motto 'if you want to interrogate me you will need the services of a competent audio typist'.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2013)

tried to turn the alarm off this morning before it went off, so as not to wake my wife....hit the wrong button and whamo she was awake.... oops....


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 25, 2013)

Been awake since about 1430hrs Tuesday. Insomnia's the best.

Geo


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 25, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Been awake since about 1430hrs Tuesday. Insomnia's the best.
> 
> Geo



Not a good thing George, but hay, on the bright side………………plenty of time to model!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Airframes. I enjoyed carrying the Charlie G so much as an infantry soldier (in addition to my personal weapon etc.) that I became an Intelligence Clerk. Far more civilised. A Landrover to carry you to war, tent to shelter in, peasants to make tea and, best of all, you know first if we have lost so you can change sides/surrender with your luggage ready packed.
> 
> Personal motto 'if you want to interrogate me you will need the services of a competent audio typist'.


Woke up this morning (like many mornings these past few months) hurting quite a bit, which clearly qualifies as being annoying in the highest degree...

However, I read your comment, yulzari, and I had a good laugh...thanks!


----------



## yulzari (Jul 25, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed it. I hope the laughing did not hurt!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2013)

Network Errors with the WiFi....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2013)

I really must get some new glasses - I thought that read network errors with the *wife *!!!


----------



## DBII (Jul 25, 2013)

I took a day off to go in for a 2nd job interview, 2 weeks ago. What a waste of time. They had already hired a person, why did you call me in? They did not hire me for a manager postion because I did not know the the job but because no one ever put me in a manager postion before. So much for 14 years as an army officer. To make matters worse, I saw where the postion is still listed on the website. Where is my drink?

DBII


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't let it bother you, I have been an owner of several businesses over the years, I have a B.S. in E.E., and I am considered "over-qualified" for any top jobs. So I am working as a minimum wage cashier in a "dollar" store. The only reason I am there is that I omitted a bunch of info on the application.
I spend a good part of my days helping mouth-breathers identify items that are right in front of them, and helping them to count money. But on the up-side, there are a few fine pieces of tail that wander through, so, there is that...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 25, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I am working as a minimum wage cashier in a "dollar" store. The only reason I am there is that I omitted a bunch of info on the application.
> I spend a good part of my days helping mouth-breathers identify items that are right in front of them, and helping them to count money. *But on the up-side, there are a few fine pieces of tail that wander through*, so, there is that...



Not like 'Walmart' then!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 25, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX86viXrV_4_
Yep, none of these!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 25, 2013)

On my next trip over your way I've just got to find me a Walmart. Just gotta check if it's for real.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh, it is. Sadly... It is.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I really must get some new glasses - I thought that read network errors with the *wife *!!!



Well, I've had several instances of those and the fix normally involves half a house, half of your retirement..........etc etc.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ha! I beat the last one, half of nothing was still nothing! (thank the government for bankrupt!)
Tee-hee!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2013)

Already was getting up at 4.30am...alarm set.....but I woke up at 4....bummer...won't get that back...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2013)

Just got a call from the wife. She's on he way home going past Palwaukee airport north of Chicago. "You should see it" she says "there's a big WWII airplane here with a crowd around it". "Describe it to me" I ask her. "Its Big!" she says " It's red and white with two round things on the tail" "It can't be a B-24" I say "there's only two of them still flying. Does it have a nose wheel or is it a tail dragger?" "Nose wheel" she answers. "It must be a Mitchell" I say" "No" she says "It's big!" (yes, my wife knows what a B-25 looks like)

So I go on line to the Palwaukee site and sure enough Witchcraft is there today, and its the last day it will be there and it's already too late for
me to run out there


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 28, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Just got a call from the wife. She's on he way home going past Palwaukee airport north of Chicago. "You should see it" she says "there's a big WWII airplane here with a crowd around it". "Describe it to me" I ask her. "Its Big!" she says " It's red and white with two round things on the tail" "It can't be a B-24" I say "there's only two of them still flying. Does it have a nose wheel or is it a tail dragger?" "Nose wheel" she answers. "It must be a Mitchell" I say" "No" she says "It's big!" (yes, my wife knows what a B-25 looks like)
> 
> So I go on line to the Palwaukee site and sure enough Witchcraft is there today, and its the last day it will be there and it's already too late for
> me to run out there



There's only one way to describe how you must have felt Glenn…'Crestfallen'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2013)

Dam.....................


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2013)

Just checked the schedule. She'll be in Kankakee the end of next week so maybe I can swing it. $425 for a 30 min flight.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 28, 2013)

If the purse string can manage it……………..chance of a lifetime.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2013)

That's just what I was telling my brother. Trying to talk him into it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> That's just what I was telling my brother. Trying to talk him into it.


You should go for it!

You are aware that Gary (Geedee) is touring with them right now, right?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2013)

No I didn't know that. What's he doing, helping out with the tours? It would be great if I could meet up with him. He's the one that first got me involved with the Forum.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2013)

Gary signed aboard with 'em for a tour...think of it as an extended dream vacation!

He checks in regurlary on facebook...you should see the pics he's posting (he'll post 'em here when he gets time)


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2013)

Just heard from him and he will be in Kankakee this week so if I can swing it I'll be meeting up with him.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 29, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Just heard from him and he will be in Kankakee this week so if I can swing it I'll be meeting up with him.


Excellent, I'll keep my fingers crossed that it all works out for ya'!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2013)

After a month of very little exercise I decided to hit the walk through archery range yesterday. About a mile long loop with various targets to shoot at along the way. Woke this moring to stiffness and soreness in both calves and the left ankle. Loosens up when I walk around, but they sure get stiff after sitting a while. My own fault for being too dang lazy lately!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2013)

Received an official looking "Final Notice" letter in the mail yesterday from some company called "American". Final Notice was the first thing that made me skeptical. Opened it up and it looks like a check for $1,198, #2 on the skepticism list.
Back og the checky looking thing says "This is not a check", #3.
No return adress, ujst a phone number to call to claim prize, #4 alarm bell goes off. 
Obvious some low-life scumbag that is too lazy to get of his/her fat ass and get a real job. I'm sure they are just trying to get phone numbers to sell to others.
This king of crap ujst irritates me. I just filled out a US Postal Service fraud report and am going to mail it in later. I'm sure it won't result in much, but it's the principle of the thing.


----------



## Readie (Jul 30, 2013)

Get a boisterous young Labrador Buck, that'll get you out the house, walking miles and fit as a butchers dog in no time


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2013)

Readie said:


> Get a boisterous young Labrador Buck, that'll get you out the house, walking miles and fit as a butchers dog in no time



I used to walk for at least an hour a day after work up until about a month ago, then I got lazy and broke the habit. Getting things ready and packed for a short vacation at the end of the week so I am just trying to get leg muscles stretched out and ready to go for next week when the exercise program starts over!!! Need to shed 30 pounds before the next Doctor appt. in a little over 2 months.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2013)

Alright, in keeping with the exercise thing...3 months ago the wife got a tread climber and I decided to use it. First, on to the scales, 199lbs, crep. I'm on the thing for 20 min. a day for 4 days, drop down to 192lbs, yay. Off to camp and come back, 199lbs, crep, crep ,crep. 4 more days of exercise, 192lbs. This trend continues to this very day.

Geo


----------



## Readie (Jul 30, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I used to walk for at least an hour a day after work up until about a month ago, then I got lazy and broke the habit. Getting things ready and packed for a short vacation at the end of the week so I am just trying to get leg muscles stretched out and ready to go for next week when the exercise program starts over!!! Need to shed 30 pounds before the next Doctor appt. in a little over 2 months.



I'm not an exercise addict by any means, but I always feel better in myself, less grumpy and stressed after a good long walk with the dogs.

As for weight yoyo's.... count me into that cycle too


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2013)

Readie said:


> I'm not an exercise addict by any means, but I always feel better in myself, less grumpy and stressed after a good long walk with the dogs.
> 
> As for weight yoyo's.... count me into that cycle too


 
Well that explains why I'm more ornery than normal lately! I too notice a difference when I exercise regularly. I have a hard time exercising indoors, I get bored with it. I have to get outside and walk in the park or woods. Going to find a tall hill to climb up and down, that really gets the heart pumping.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2013)

The last time I thought about walking down the trail beside my house, about 200ft. away, a sow grizzly and 2 cubs popped up. Nope, nope nope, indoor walking for me.

Geo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> The last time I thought about walking down the trail beside my house, about 200ft. away, a sow grizzly and 2 cubs popped up. Nope, nope nope, indoor walking for me.
> Geo



That's why your supposed to wear little "jingle bells" around you ankles and carry a can of Pepper Spray? Jingle bells, let them know you are coming so you don't startle them, pepper spray is in case they attack anyway.




P.S. Do you know how to identify Grizzly poop in the woods? It has little bells in it and smells like peppers. 
Coats on, I'm outta here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2013)

LMAO, nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2013)

I dropped my trusty little camera and the dial/ button broke off....rather p*ssed at this...


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 31, 2013)

Been a couple of days since I felt an earthquake.
Felt four so far today, and its not even 3p.m.!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jerk is rush hour traffic this morning. Got stuck in the left hand lane of a two lane highway. Was obvious there was an accident up ahead, then a police car roared by. People absolutely will not let you merge into the right lane so you can take the next exit. Don't know why they do it, the just have the mental attitude that you can't cut me off. You're not going anywhere fast anyway idiot, so why can't you let me move over without me having to cut you off!!!!!!! Jerks!!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Jerk is rush hour traffic this morning. Got stuck in the left hand lane of a two lane highway. Was obvious there was an accident up ahead, then a police car roared by. People absolutely will not let you merge into the right lane so you can take the next exit. Don't know why they do it, the just have the mental attitude that you can't cut me off. You're not going anywhere fast anyway idiot, so why can't you let me move over without me having to cut you off!!!!!!! Jerks!!!!!!


Don't use your turn signal then. This alerts them that you are about to intrude on thier personal space. When traffic starts creeping forward, watch your mirrors and when the time is right, strike!
They'll be busy messing with the radio or checking thier phone for a message or even yawning, but they will drop thier guard eventually. Once you've poked your fender into thier zone...nothing they can do but honk the horn or offer a few hand gestures.

No matter though, you've beat them at thier own game and life is good!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2013)

I was thinking more on the lines of throwing sticks of dynomite out the rear hatch at them, but I would be too close to the explosion with the traffic ahead of me not going anywhere.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2013)

Dynamite would be a little risky, all that debris flying around might put scratches in your paint...then you have to file a claim with your insurance company, get estimates, battle over the deductable, etc...just not worth it, really


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Dynamite would be a little risky, all that debris flying around might put scratches in your paint...then you have to file a claim with your insurance company, get estimates, battle over the deductable, etc...just not worth it, really


 
True, but it sure would be fun to see the looks on thier faces when a lit stick of dynomite landed on the hood of thier auto


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2013)

reduced lunch periods this week or not at all....means not much modelling action either...work....it seems to be getting in the way!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't ya hate when that happens Wayne?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 3, 2013)

Nothin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But then my wife isn't home yet........ No! I never said That.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Don't ya hate when that happens Wayne?



Man...it sucks....I tell ya...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Right hip is killing me. Hurts to sit, hurts to stand, hurts to walk, hurts to think about it!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2013)

My ex. Good golly I freaking hate that woman! ;as vOTBH;weth ;asDg h;LVSDHL:SDgh

That's me screaming!!!!! haha


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2013)

take it real easy Buck....

say what you really mean Roland....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hip is worse this morning, and now my lower back and ribs on the right side are aching!!! Started out as Bursitis, but now it seems something else may be going on. I'm thiking/hoping tossing and turning trying to get to sleep has aggrevated muscles.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm really irked when TV Documentaries mention an aircraft type and then show film clips of a different aircraft.
I've seen several different ones that mention the Pearl Harbor attack while showing a clip of a flight of Dauntless
dropping bombs in unison.  Its either stupidity or laziness by the research staff. Today, on Nat Geo, they
did one on the sinking of a German U-boat off the coast of Brazil by a Martin Mariner. They showed several clips of
Catalinas and one short one of an actual Mariner.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree! Based on seveal videos I have the Bf-109 was at Midway and were based on an Essex class carrier.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 9, 2013)

Most of that is from WW2 Hollywood, when we didn't have much footage of Japanese planes. It was usual to paint an "Angry Red Meatball" on Dauntless' and Wildcats, and call them "Vals" and "Zeroes". Look at the John Wayne classic, "They Were Expendable", when Kingfishers attacked the P.T.'s.
Then there is the exploding hanger/P.B.Y. scene that was in "Tora Tora Tora", "Midway", "Baa Baa Black Sheep" and just about every documentary since.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2013)

Today a herd of Yellow Jackets decided to take over my office. After I killed the 5th one, I thought it better to call the professionals and get the hell out of Dodge.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2013)

If I remeber right, they used the Vultee BT-15 as Japanese aircraft for Tora! Tora! Tora!

While that may be forgivable since period Japanese warplanes are so scarce, I do get irritated when I see movies like Battle Of The Bulge using cold-war era armor for German panzers (U.S. M60)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 9, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> If I remeber right, they used the Vultee BT-15 as Japanese aircraft for Tora! Tora! Tora!




A long, long, time ago I thought I read they were mostly converted AT-6's. My mind is like a steal trap, but it's starting to rust a bit so I may be mistaken.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> A long, long, time ago I thought I read they were mostly converted AT-6's. My mind is like a steal trap, but it's starting to rust a bit so I may be mistaken.


Age is creeping up on me too...lol

The AT-6 was used for the Zero and the BT-15 was used for the Vals, I believe


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, I was referring to the hanger/pby blowing up scene. The old WW2 era movies used U.S. equipment painted to look like Japanese aircraft.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Most of that is from WW2 Hollywood, when we didn't have much footage of Japanese planes. It was usual to paint an "Angry Red Meatball" on Dauntless' and Wildcats, and call them "Vals" and "Zeroes". Look at the John Wayne classic, "They Were Expendable", when Kingfishers attacked the P.T.'s.
> Then there is the exploding hanger/P.B.Y. scene that was in "Tora Tora Tora", "Midway", "Baa Baa Black Sheep" and just about every documentary since.


But that was such a good scene, why not share it with everyone? 

Yu know, we could do a contest to see who can find every movie and TV show that used that sequence!


----------



## Alex . (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn customers at work, "Yes, sir, sorry sir" as I walk into the kitchen "Idiot F*****!" (I'm a waiter when I'm home from university)

Moaning over such trivial things, so bad that another customer complained about them moaning...


----------



## s1chris (Aug 9, 2013)

In Short, Spain thinking that we would even contemplate giving
back Gibralter. Sort out the financial situation of your mainland before trying to claim more land that you cant economically support.

Message from 10 Down Street - The Royal Navy is en route.

Cheers Chris


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris, it's fairly obvious that 'Spain' (i.e. their Government) are attempting to divert public attention from their internal problems, by giving the populace something else to latch onto, in the form of re-claiming sovereignty of a lump of rock that they haven't previously had interest in, and can't afford to administer anyway.
Now where have we seen that before, I think it might have been in 1982, a bit further south ......


----------



## s1chris (Aug 10, 2013)

I think it's just a show of Spanish political strength and a tactic to divert the publics attention from the economic issues at home, trying to win votes. Even so, legally it was signed over to "us" under an agreement not like HK for example where it was a 100 year lease.
When i read yesterday about us dispatching a "Task Force" it just echoed Mrs T's actions for another of our satellite countries, although being born in 1983 means I didn't experience it first hand.


----------



## yulzari (Aug 10, 2013)

Funny how, when the Spanish want to throw their weight around, they do things to hurt the Gibraltarians. Then they wonder why the Gibraltarians refuse to have anything to do with Spain. Hmm. Can anyone see a causal link?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2013)

Someone has been calling here lately and as soon as I answer the phone, they hang up. I don't have caller ID because I don't want to pay extra for it, but I am really considering it.

Not only does it piss me off, but it takes a hell of an effort for me to wheel my azz across the house to catch the phone to start with.

And to top that off, while I was typing this post, a fire-bomber came right over my place low and slow and I couldn't get to my  camera in time!

Beer-thirty is coming early today...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 11, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> If I remeber right, they used the Vultee BT-15 as Japanese aircraft for Tora! Tora! Tora!
> 
> While that may be forgivable since period Japanese warplanes are so scarce, I do get irritated when I see movies like Battle Of The Bulge using cold-war era armor for German panzers (U.S. M60)


 


Bucksnort101 said:


> A long, long, time ago I thought I read they were mostly converted AT-6's. My mind is like a steal trap, but it's starting to rust a bit so I may be mistaken.





GrauGeist said:


> Age is creeping up on me too...lol
> 
> The AT-6 was used for the Zero and the BT-15 was used for the Vals, I believe


Planes of Fame just happens to own one of the Tora, Tora, Tora movie Val's. It was flown as recently as the airshow at Chino in May.
Vultee BT-15 Val (Movie Conversion)

Another one is at the March Field air museum on static display.
Aircraft: Vultee BT-13A Valiant


Wheels


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2013)

Tonight I watched a documentary on the CBC series 'The Passionate Eye' which was about how Pakistan is aiding in the training and arming of
the Taliban. If any of the Coalition Countries are still sending aid to Pakistan, they are idiots!
Might as well shoot and blow up our troops ourselves.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 12, 2013)

That I can't be careful enough to keep from breaking parts off my builds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 12, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Someone has been calling here lately and as soon as I answer the phone, they hang up. I don't have caller ID because I don't want to pay extra for it, but I am really considering it.
> 
> Not only does it piss me off, but it takes a hell of an effort for me to wheel my azz across the house to catch the phone to start with.
> 
> ...


Caller ID is well worth it. I don't answer the phone if I don't know who it is. If it's important to them they can leave a message.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 13, 2013)

To hell with Caller ID (I do happen to have it for work reasons), but don't answer the GODDAM PHONE!!! It's Pavlov's response for idiots. Ignore the fricken phone. I wish I could convice my wife of same.

Even though we are on the DO NOT CALL LIST we still get soliciting calls from everbody from firefighters, to police unions, to robo-calls and even to political surveys. I no longer give them a human courtesy of saying goodbye, because they usually hang up in my face. F*ck them all. And I don't care about looser low lifes that have jobs with these phonebanks bitching about my lack of courtesy and how tough their jobs are. Go f*ck yourselfs and your intrusive professional endeavors.

...

That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2013)

Agree Matt. I'm on a no call list and I still get calls from N.Y., N.J. and Fla.(I've won 3 cruises this month alone.) I'm still waiting for Habib to call back about a computer virus on a comp. that I no longer have. And if the wife's not home, the answering machine is working double time.

Geo


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 13, 2013)

I've gotten the computer virus call too. They are so bold as to say this is a call from India and give a number if asked for a follow up that is a legit regional number. Americans must be complete and utter dumbshits otherwise this would not be lucrative.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, I get the occasional "this is your computer security center" calls (said with heavy Hindu accents) and I tell them "I have an iPad, so now what?" 

But seriously, I need to get calls regarding doctors and therapy and lawyers and insurance and stuff right now, otherwise I wouldn't anser the effin' thing...

I will get the caller ID connected and find out who is doing this, and there will be an ass-kicking as a result.


----------



## Readie (Aug 14, 2013)

I only use my mobile phone. It has a lovely little device called the 'off button' 
Cold callers? We get spates of people knocking the door for everything from enegery supply companies to save the whales....
The most tiresome are the JW's and Mormons.
I'll say no more.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2013)

Do not call list...what a friggin' joke.....don't seem to work all that well down here either....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2013)

I have to agree with you, Wayne and years ago, when they introduced the DNC list, I thought it was a neat idea, so I signed up. Surprisingly enough, my calls increased shortly afterward...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 14, 2013)

You know why Mormons have inverted nipples?

Its from people poking them in the chest saying, "Get off my porch!"


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 14, 2013)

Went out for a few drinks last night (I know - midweek drinking is not a good idea...) And our son decided that 4 a.m. was a good time to start the day....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 14, 2013)

Trying to get used to some new hearing aids, geeze………….the worlds a noisy place.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2013)

Pardon?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2013)

What? ...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 15, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Pardon?



That’s my line Terry……………………….I'll get your coat…..!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 15, 2013)

Trying to find one of my old threads with none of the functions under "My Posts" working.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2013)

Almost to an end with my three week holiday at my mum and dad.....


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 15, 2013)

Only two keys to nuke this forum. Me and Njaco. Just can't coordinate oblivion and our key stations are longer than our arms.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2013)

Spammers being persistant today?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Trying to find one of my old threads with none of the functions under "My Posts" working.



Here thread...puss, puss, puss, here thread, puss, puss, puss, come here you #@¥€%*^§$%€@#%$£€¥§!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 15, 2013)

Model Master paints are the wrong colors.
Black green should not be a blue color.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 15, 2013)

I think someone's messing with you Paul. They got a bunch of empty testors bottle and filled them with latex house paint


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah,...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2013)

Being in a relationship where the partner tries and makes everything a competition and makes me feel worthless...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ha! Get used to it.
Welcome to women 101!
There is an old saying, "Women are like puppies, if you don't give them something to chew on, they will find something!"
This is the truth, I am an old dog and I would never B.S. about this,
You will never be right.
You will never be right.
You will be right, but it doesn't matter, because you will never be right.
So, get used to it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Being in a relationship where the partner tries and makes everything a competition and makes me feel worthless...


 


meatloaf109 said:


> Ha! Get used to it.
> Welcome to women 101!
> There is an old saying, "Women are like puppies, if you don't give them something to chew on, they will find something!"
> This is the truth, I am an old dog and I would never B.S. about this,
> ...


Bah hah hah hah....he's so freakin' right...

H, you will never be right...no man ever is

This is just how life is and this is why some really clever bastard invented beer


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Trying to find one of my old threads with none of the functions under "My Posts" working.


If you know the thread title try using Google since it seems to have this site and its threads covered fairly well.


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a Sony Experia 10 cell phonw. Upgraded it, backed up all my crap. Everything came back but email addresses and phone book!

Who says we're lucky to have them!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 16, 2013)

PDA died and killed all my personal and business contacts. I'm going back to the old school version and using my leather address book.


----------



## Readie (Aug 17, 2013)

You are a brave man just to reply on PDA's, smartphones etc for important contacts.
One lose was enough to convince me that a paperback is the way to go...unless you mislay the book of course. Arrrrrrrrgh.
And YES I have done that


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2013)

Woke up early....wanted to sleep in...


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 17, 2013)

Other than Life in General (TM), the fact that I look away from this site for about 5 minutes while in the middle of a response and it logs me off.


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2013)

swampyankee said:


> Other than Life in General (TM), the fact that I look away from this site for about 5 minutes while in the middle of a response and it logs me off.


do you tick the little remember me box when you log in ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2013)

nearly dropped my Ju88 when painting it today....wind blew the door shut with a bang and scared the Sh*t outa me...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2013)

Got up early, had my coffee and then got ready for my Monday morning physical therapy appointment at 8:00 a.m.

Only problem is that today is  Sunday...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Only problem is that today is  Sunday...



Totally agree!


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 18, 2013)

BL**DY EARTHQUAKES!!!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 18, 2013)

Daughter dropped in on way to work at just before 9:00 am and is sick again with continuing digestion problems. Hil has taken her to casualty.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sure hope they can sort that out, Vic.
I had a virus attack on the computer machine earlier. Was reading humorous stuff on a site called "9gag" when it went toes up and displayed a "Catastrophic Failure" message.
Then went to a "Windows Repair" page, that did nothing except report that there was no repair available. I unplugged the darn thing and waited about 10 minutes. When I started it back up I skipped the "Strongly suggest repair scan" and went to "Start normally". It started normally, except that under Recent history, It shows all activity today except the "9gag" site. Weird. I am deleting the 9gag site now.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 18, 2013)

We'll that sucks. That is one of my favorite site. Imgur and the I Can Has Cheezburger? - Lolcats n Funny Pictures - funny pictures - Cheezburger site are similar.

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 18, 2013)

This is not the first time that the "9gag" site has caused problems, but my AVG has alerted, and prevented any problems before.
This time, not so much...
Oh, I ran a scan with the AVG, and found a spyware, that has been destroyed. Yay! AVG.!
Maybe next time it will get rid of it before it does that again.
I also did a deep clean procedure, I am very protective of this computer machine.
Nobody ****s with my computer. Nobody!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2013)

4am wake up.....heavy rain storm....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Went for a walk in the woods yesterday and have felt like crap ever since. Body aches, head is pounding, upset stomach, just got a worn out feeling all around. Other than that I feel OK.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 19, 2013)

The last thing I heard before I powered down my grader was "Did anyone pickup George?""No" was the reply. 20 minutes later, still waiting for a ride to camp.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

Nothing like being woke up at 2:00 a.m. by next-door neighbors having an argument...

One good thing about winter: the can argue all they want with the windows closed and I can't hear it


----------



## futuredogfight (Aug 19, 2013)

Monday....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2013)

A-Fricken-men....................


----------



## Readie (Aug 19, 2013)

Pricks who will not get out my way when I'm in a hurry...

Nothing like a barney to start the week eh


----------



## s1chris (Aug 19, 2013)

The fact it's 03:17 and I'm up and awake because my daughter will not sleep!
Children...... Who'd have them!?


----------



## MacArther (Aug 20, 2013)

Mom will not stop projecting her anger and stress from school onto me!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2013)

was out on the road in the afternoon today and that just happened to be the time it rained....and rained...and rained...


----------



## s1chris (Aug 21, 2013)

That I left the house for 1 hour today (work). 
While I was out I missed the post man trying to deliver my GB#19 P-47!
Another 24 hours to wait before I can get bashing the kit together.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2013)

That always seems to happen to me too Chris. I'll go out for 10 minutes, and the 'Postie' will arrive earlier/later than usual. I then have to wait 4 hours, before travelling 1.5 miles to collect the parcel/packet from the sorting office. And it always seems to happen on a Friday!


----------



## s1chris (Aug 22, 2013)

I thinks it's referred to as 'sods law'. 
I wouldn't mind waiting 24hours if I didn't live under one mile from our sorting office. 

Anyway what happened to the new Royal Mail policy of throwing it over your fence if your not in?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2013)

As the letter slot thingy in my front door is fairly small, I've actually arranged, three times, in writing, at the actual sorting office, to have stuff left at the shop next door if I'm out. (Also, being disabled, it can take me a minute or so to get to the door, by which time, the 'Postie' has p*ssed off!)
And have letters/packets/parcels been left next door?
Have they **** !!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 24, 2013)

Shoot, I don't know, I hope that they get it figured out!
I am pissed about several things tonight. Daughters that have no idea. Sons that have even less. Their failed relationships should have no impact on my life, but somehow it does.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 24, 2013)

People with children, forfeit their lives the minute the first is born!!!!

Me? I can't find my HARS thread.............................................. arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, that is disconcerting.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 25, 2013)

With no search function.............. I'll have another drink please.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2013)

Here you go Bill...
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/hars-museum-updates-sometimes-requests-37993.html

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2013)

not enough modelling time available today...


----------



## Alex . (Aug 25, 2013)

Almost having a head on with a motorcycle whose rider was obviously taking too many chances. Really bugs me, especially when our reputation isn't fantastic and had my heart racing


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2013)

Idiots, they are everywhere.


----------



## s1chris (Aug 25, 2013)

My Missus assuming I'd pay of my credit card balance, when she is the one that went a bought a new pushchair on it. 
Think again love, I've got models and relics to be a buying!


----------



## s1chris (Aug 25, 2013)

Alex . said:


> Almost having a head on with a motorcycle whose rider was obviously taking too many chances. Really bugs me, especially when our reputation isn't fantastic and had my heart racing



Unfortunately they will end up in a box riding like that. It's the poor b*****ds that hit them I feel sorry for. They have to live with the trauma if it. I might try and citizens arrest one, one day.


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

Another broken smart phone.... teenagers etc.
Hey ho hey ho its off the mobile phone repair shop I go....


----------



## Alex . (Aug 25, 2013)

s1chris said:


> Unfortunately they will end up in a box riding like that. It's the poor b*****ds that hit them I feel sorry for. They have to live with the trauma if it. I might try and citizens arrest one, one day.



I don't exactly hang around myself, but I know my limits and respect those around me - the bikes far exceed the ability of most riders, and it seems these guys think the reverse. I flipped the birdie at all their group, hopefully I'm not ruthlessly hunted down by bikers  Unfortunately both myself and close friends have stumbled upon those unlucky ones who tried too hard...It was a lot to take in at 18 years old.



Readie said:


> Another broken smart phone.... teenagers etc.
> Hey ho hey ho its off the mobile phone repair shop I go....



I broke mine the other night too, fortunately I get another next week so it's not the end of the world! Just a cracked screen


----------



## s1chris (Aug 25, 2013)

Alex . said:


> I don't exactly hang around myself, but I know my limits and respect those around me - the bikes far exceed the ability of most riders, and it seems these guys think the reverse. I flipped the birdie at all their group, hopefully I'm not ruthlessly hunted down by bikers  Unfortunately both myself and close friends have stumbled upon those unlucky ones who tried too hard...It was a lot to take in at 18 years



Hi Alex, exactly and presumably you weren't involved in the accident. I always wanted a bike but have decided against it due to having kids and loosing a friend at 21 who was killed racing at Mallory park in his first race, the Mrs Uncle coming off and being killed at Stafford services, leaving three kids without a dad and another friend who is paralysed on the left upper side of his body. Believe it or not but none of the above we're the riders fault. That alone being the deciding factor for me. 

Stay safe anyways, you only get one life and its the ones that are left behind who it hurts. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 25, 2013)

Children that post on "Facebook".


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 26, 2013)

Children who unfriend their grandparents on Facebook.

In fact, Facebook. Never have used it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Children that post on "Facebook".


 


Matt308 said:


> Children who unfriend their grandparents on Facebook.
> 
> In fact, Facebook. Never have used it.



This isn't Facebook!!!???

Monday!! Why the blasted b*ll*cks and deepfried hairy dogs sphericals, are working weeks so (censored) long and weekends so (censored) short!?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 26, 2013)

Come mining Jan....7 day weekends 

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Had you said logging, like my relative in B.C, back in the 20's, then maybe!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 26, 2013)

Logged in the 70's-80's...4 day weekends.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

But you didn't have steam, Shay, Climax or Heisler! HA!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 26, 2013)

There was a book about logging railroads in Powell River(Home). 30-40 if I recall. I worked with a guy who was an engineer on one in Stillwater.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2013)

I can just see Jan in a checked shirt, singing "I'm a lumberjack .......".


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I can just see Jan in a checked shirt, singing "I'm a lumberjack .......".


 
I just don't want to be around when he "put's on women's clothing, and hangs around in bars"


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 26, 2013)

Never, EVER, call a logger a lumberjack 

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I just don't want to be around when he "put's on women's clothing, and hangs around in bars"



That would be Terry, in his heyday....
He still does it, I've heard, to relive old memories....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2013)

Only during Leap years, and then only on the odd occasion - when there are 32 days in a month ...........


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 26, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Never, EVER, call a logger a lumberjack
> 
> Geo


Don't they like the song?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 26, 2013)

Well at least he sleeps at night.


----------



## yulzari (Aug 27, 2013)

An old dear, who was my neighbour some years ago, showed me some photographs of the 4 years she spent in WW2 as a 'lumberjil' cutting down trees for pit props etc. with axes. 

By the time I knew her she looked like she couldn't pick up an axe (age is hard to us all) so well done her for doing her bit in WW2.

I think she had 1 day a week off. Unless there was a key shortage. Holiday was an occasional 4 day weekend 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 27, 2013)

One daughter that remembers nothing correctly, slanders the name of my father, and is generally a 27 year old brat.
I just found out that her "Marriage" is to some guy in prison. Congrats to her for finding a fine upstanding member of the community. He is serving 15 years for the conviction of manslaughter of his previous common-law wife.
I couldn't be more proud. Another well thought out move by her. 
You can't fix stupid. 
And I have tried, believe me, I have.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2013)

I truly am sorry to hear that, Meat. Honestly. As a father that breaks my heart.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sometimes, you just have to know when to quit. I have reached that time. The differences that I had with my parents had nothing to do with this. She got mad because they stopped sending her money. This was a decision that they made (based on her life-style) several years ago. Last year my Dad died. She thought that she was going to come into an inheritance. She was wrong. Mom spent just about everything they had to get my father the best care money could buy. Mom will continue to receive dividends on the investments that they made, so she will be alright, and maintain the level of living that she is accustomed to. I will receive nothing, as I don't love jesus, but that is O.K., because we came to an understanding. Not so from the oldest daughter's point of view. She posted some of the most vile, ing crap on public media, that I am at a loss for words.
I am so sick at heart, from reading the nonsense that she wrote, that I don't know what to do.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2013)

I fail to understand why religion exceeds blood if you live your life right. But then again, that is likely a thread that is just like politics. Sorry to hear that, Paul. Every family has this turmoil. I know that mine does, just thanks goodness that it is not immediate family. But man I have the stories.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2013)

Dropped my camera and bent the extended lens out of shape.....stuffed!!! Grrrrr


----------



## MacArther (Sep 2, 2013)

Its a holiday and I know all my friends will be too busy to hang out.


----------



## Readie (Sep 2, 2013)

'Sometimes, you just have to know when to quit. I have reached that time. The differences that I had with my parents had nothing to do with this. She got mad because they stopped sending her money. This was a decision that they made (based on her life-style) several years ago. Last year my Dad died. She thought that she was going to come into an inheritance. She was wrong. Mom spent just about everything they had to get my father the best care money could buy. Mom will continue to receive dividends on the investments that they made, so she will be alright, and maintain the level of living that she is accustomed to. I will receive nothing, as I don't love jesus, but that is O.K., because we came to an understanding. Not so from the oldest daughter's point of view. She posted some of the most vile, ing crap on public media, that I am at a loss for words.
I am so sick at heart, from reading the nonsense that she wrote, that I don't know what to do.'

Its awful when families rip into each other Paul. The family unit should be the strongest thing... but, so often it self destructs. I'm was sorry to read your post... maybe with time this situation will blow over but, sometimes the damage done is terminal.
Can you delete / block attacking comments on your social media?
Best wishes mate
John


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your difficulties, Paul...the old addage that "you can pick your friends but you can't pick your family" holds true.

The passing of my Dad back in February of last year saw him become a pawn for his wife, who is the definition of a nasty witch. She had him cremated and then held up his ashes for burial until we paid her for the expenses (Dad excluded her from his will, actually only leaving her one dollar...that is how difficult thier marriage was) and long story short, we finally laid him to rest a few weeks ago and even then it was a dog and pony show, her objecting to the honor guard to the point of trying to have them removed from the service, trying to gain center stage as the grief stricken widow who needed personal time with her beloved husband.

Fortunately for her, I wasn't able to attend because of medical related stuff up here, but I swear surely as the day is long, I would have knocked her on her ass for such a total display of bad acting, selfishness and disrespect. Call it bad form or what you will, for considering putting hands on a woman, but there's nothing in the rulebooks saying that one isn't allowed to put a foot in the ass of those truly deserving...


----------



## s1chris (Sep 2, 2013)

Being stuck on a motorway in traffic for close to four hours! What made it worse was all I had to entertain me was a pack of cigs and Pearl Harbour on my iPhone. On the plus side I had it on Bluetooth through my car sound system and cranked up the volume. I think the surrounding cars thought we were under attack at one point lol.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 2, 2013)

Readie said:


> 'Sometimes, you just have to know when to quit. I have reached that time. The differences that I had with my parents had nothing to do with this. She got mad because they stopped sending her money. This was a decision that they made (based on her life-style) several years ago. Last year my Dad died. She thought that she was going to come into an inheritance. She was wrong. Mom spent just about everything they had to get my father the best care money could buy. Mom will continue to receive dividends on the investments that they made, so she will be alright, and maintain the level of living that she is accustomed to. I will receive nothing, as I don't love jesus, but that is O.K., because we came to an understanding. Not so from the oldest daughter's point of view. She posted some of the most vile, ing crap on public media, that I am at a loss for words.
> I am so sick at heart, from reading the nonsense that she wrote, that I don't know what to do.'
> 
> Its awful when families rip into each other Paul. The family unit should be the strongest thing... but, so often it self destructs. I'm was sorry to read your post... maybe with time this situation will blow over but, sometimes the damage done is terminal.
> ...


She is a "victim", and seems to think that everyone owes her. When I called her on some lies and told her to stop the drama, she deleted me from her list. So I guess now she can play the "poor little me' thing to her hearts content.


----------



## Readie (Sep 2, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> She is a "victim", and seems to think that everyone owes her. When I called her on some lies and told her to stop the drama, she deleted me from her list. So I guess now she can play the "poor little me' thing to her hearts content.



Hard to deal with a 'victim' who is determined to make your life a misery.... Who provides the tea and sympathy?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2013)

Lordy. Meat and GG, you both have my sympathy. I'm not a religious man by any stretch of the imagination. But I can't fathom denying good, immediate family for lack of overt conviction. That just smacks of intollerance, indifference and animosity. Aren't those all sin related?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 2, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Lordy. Meat and GG, you both have my sympathy. I'm not a religious man by any stretch of the imagination. But I can't fathom denying good, immediate family for lack of overt conviction. That just smacks of intollerance, indifference and animosity. Aren't those all sin related?


They don't look at it that way. That is the weird thing I have noticed; anyone can use their beliefs to suit their own agendas. It is complicated, but I have one sister (and her husband), that is determined to exclude me from the rest of the family. She is certain that I am possessed by demons, at the least, and quite possibly, at the worst, be the anti-christ. Her limited mind cannot comprehend that, being how we were raised, I could now be an atheist. At the last family function that I was at, (2001, my parents 50th anniversary), she would not let her children talk to me, or even be in the same room. This was when I was told that unless I consented to prayer and laying on of hands, (to rid me of the demons), that I was no longer welcome in the family.
I left. 
I am sure they had a grand time exercising any demons that may have not gone with me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2013)

Dam, what a suck a** situation to have to deal with.

I am always amazed at the number of people who preach their "religion" yet do not appear to even have a basic concept of it.


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

****ing hypocrites all of the religions. What part of the bible says you can fiddle with kids? 
The church was always corrupt morally and nothing has changed.
If there is a god, he must despair....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Drastic change in temps. over the last couples days have caused both my shoulders to ache severly.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2013)

It is said in the Good Book "so that ye sow, so shall ye reap" and can be directly translated to good old fashioned Karma.

People that live thier lives like douchebags will get thiers in turn. Perhaps not right away, but it will...


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

Buck,
Try this.. Mustard Relief for Arthritis and Sore Muscles - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com

Dave, You are right...its just that just desserts seems to be avoided by a lot of people.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2013)

Arthritis? 
Try booze- lots of it. 
It doesn't stop the endless acute pain, the daily throbbing ache, the deformation, the severe lack of articulation, the extreme stiffness, the severe discomfort, the lack of sleep leading to lethargy, or the ****ing desperate frustration. 
But you'll be so p*ssed you won't notice for awhile !!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hear!, Hear!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 3, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> It is said in the Good Book "so that ye sow, so shall ye reap" and can be directly translated to good old fashioned Karma.
> 
> People that live thier lives like douchebags will get thiers in turn. Perhaps not right away, but it will...


I've given up on Karma, or Kismet, or whatever you want to call it.
Good things happen to bad people and bad things happen to good people. There is no rhyme or reason to it, it is all luck of the draw.
That is the only lesson I have gotten out of life. So, I continue to live the best that I can, and try, TRY, mind you, to get over the things that annoy me.
Thanks to you guys, for letting me vent, and the support given.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Calling Dr. Daniel's, Dr. Jack Daniel's!!! 

Actually the second dose of 800mg Ibuprofen has settled things down for the moment. I think it's a combination of the cool weather that moved in over the weekend, sleeping on an un-familiar bed, and carrying a shotgun over my shoulder for a day that aggrevated things.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2013)

Don't worry about it Buck - it'll get worse with age, so make the most of things now!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Don't worry about it Buck - it'll get worse with age, so make the most of things now!!


 
I'm all too aware of it. I've been suffering with on and off pains in my left shoulder since busting it up in a auto accident in my early 20's. Right shoulder since busting it up in a Motorcycle accident in my early 30's. Now in my late 40's.
Need to start regular stretches and weight lifing again, that has helped in the past. Have even considered Yoga and some accupuncture, like one large needle in the middle of the forehead!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2013)

Buck, it sounds like you have lived a good life so far my friend.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2013)

I've dealt with artheritis for years and it's no fun.

This recent wreck is adding a whole new galaxy of fun for the cold months...these cool mornings lately have already given me a sneak preview...I can't wait for winter to begin :/


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ah, yes. I can dig it. 
I have been shot, stabbed, and had 9 bones broken over the years.
Every one gives me a unique view into the weather. 
I am just glad that I have Chihuahuas that like to lick my toes.
You can't pay for that.
Just sayin'


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 6, 2013)

Have had an almost wordless clash with my wife. I'm really upset.


----------



## Readie (Sep 6, 2013)

Ummm... those are the worse. What didn't you say ( that you should have) or say ( that you shouldn't have)....
Confused?
Join the club mate.


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 6, 2013)

We were in a car, and I've just discovered that I've missed to do something. She commented on it, somewhat longer than I was able to swallow in that moment (usually I'm tolerant to her, she is even more tolerant to me). So instead of replying to her, I've just turned the radio on, and haven't spoke a word next 5 minutes, until I got to my work. She was also upset then.
Now everything is okay, we've ironed out the stuff - we usually do, in, now, 7 years of marriage.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 6, 2013)

This is what I have learned after 32 yrs of marriage....







....you will never win.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## lacrossedart (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the insight, fubar. Sure wish I'd learned it about fifteen years ago.


----------



## Readie (Sep 6, 2013)

I point this out to my 16 year old lad as he enters the morass known as girlfriends.
He should be practiced with 2 older sisters, Mum, aunts and Grandma though.... however, the finer points of knowing when to shut up escape him


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2013)

Women. A bit like 1950's sports cars - great to take out on a sunny day, a bit difficult to understand how they work sometimes, and not at other times, expensive to run and probably more trouble than they're worth, but you don't really want to get rid of one .......


----------



## Readie (Sep 6, 2013)

Airframes said:


> ... a bit difficult to understand how they work sometimes....



After 2 daughters, a missus and sister in laws I am only qualified in the art of saying the wrong thing at the wrong time.... and I DO try to get it right too..


----------



## muscogeemike (Sep 6, 2013)

“I have seen more men destroyed by the desire to have a wife and child and keep them in comfort than I have seen destroyed by drink and harlots.” William Butler Yeats


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2013)

A while back, a friend of mine's wife was visiting relatives in Washington state. As luck would have it, she missed her flight home. Being extremely upset, she called him to tell him the news and through sobs, explained to him that she missed her flight.

Being the level-headed guy that he is, he said sympathetically "no problem, just catch the next flight" at which she got all upset, telling him that he didn't understand: she MISSED her flight!

He told her that he completely understood and it wasn't any cause for concern and easily fixed, just catch the next flight home, there's several flights a day headed to northern California.

At this point, she was almost yelling at him "You do NOT understand! I MISSED my flight!!" and she started crying again...

The lesson here is obvious:
A guy sees a problem in black and white. Easily fixed.
A woman sees a problem in 3D technicolor with entire galaxies of possible alternate problems floating around the core, each one being related by the remotest chance.

If we were to try and convert this logic to actual mathmatics, it would be like dividing by zero...so don't.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2013)

Waking up this bloody early, just before 4 am and being wide awake!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 7, 2013)

This should explain it all


----------



## lacrossedart (Sep 7, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> A while back, a friend of mine's wife was visiting relatives in Washington state. As luck would have it, she missed her flight home. Being extremely upset, she called him to tell him the news and through sobs, explained to him that she missed her flight.
> 
> Being the level-headed guy that he is, he said sympathetically "no problem, just catch the next flight" at which she got all upset, telling him that he didn't understand: she MISSED her flight!
> 
> ...


 You're right, that divide by zero thing comes up in some problems I've been working on for several years now and with results quite similar to the one in the picture.


----------



## Alex . (Sep 7, 2013)

Having a hangover from hell. Being dragged around a busy shopping centre with the kids wailing away and running amok. Kill me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2013)

Does it REALLY explain it Glenn....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope! Because they'll have changed again and we'd be back at square one!! 

Just woke up and it's 2 in the afternoon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Nope! Because they'll have changed again and we'd be back at square one!!
> 
> Just woke up and it's 2 in the afternoon!



Well, Sun's going down now Jan....might as well go back to bed....


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 9, 2013)

On another forum, I've expressed some skepticism about a "fact" about a piece of German technical equipment's capability, the level of which is probably not matched by current equipment of the same sort. As a form of admonishment, I was pointed to a citation-free forum post. Gee, not only am I being admonished for skepticism, but it's being done by somebody who doesn't really know what the word "citation" means.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 9, 2013)

Another father in this country decided that his divorce-problems were more important than the lives of his kids. He killed his 3 kids and then himself. Wished he had done that the other way around


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2013)

WTF is wrong with people today? We have plenty of idiots like that on this side of the pond as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Marcel, it's nearly impossible to understand what these people are thinking when they do these terrible things.


----------



## s1chris (Sep 10, 2013)

Being awoken by my four year old with claims of a "witch" being in her room at 05:00. Que heated debate followed by the Missus and little nipper MK2 waking up. God sleep is precious. &#128564;


----------



## Readie (Sep 10, 2013)

It is.... but, wait till the teenage years


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2013)

Crap, it does not get better???????????????????????


----------



## s1chris (Sep 10, 2013)

I can only imagine and having two girls makes it all the more worse. If we have a replay tonight the Missus can get up with her. I wouldn't mind, but I work full time and most of time in the evenings at home and she only works two days a week so she can stay home with the little one most of the time. Which if it wasn't for the fact this is a luxury and not a necessity I would gladly get up all of the time in the night. I guess it's clear who wears the trousers in my house lol.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Feels like someone is stabbing me in the brain over my right eye with a sharp ice pick!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 12, 2013)

Both shovels are down and the 994 is loading 8 trucks. 20 minute trip, 25 minute wait to get loaded. Gonna be a long night

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Sep 12, 2013)

F'n landlord who doesn't fix sh!t. Stairs with no handrails, loose carpet onnem. I've tripped on them again and my lower back is ratsh!t. He's letting this place turn into a friggin hovel, and had the balls to raise our rent 50 bucks a week, that is 2,600.00 a year to save you time computing that, and we get for no help at all!!!!!!!!

Then drove an hour for some casting resin for the little 747 engine............................... NO WALLET!!!!!!!! What next?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't get me started.....


----------



## s1chris (Sep 12, 2013)

You know the drill. It was 3:30 this morning the little terror decided she wasn't tierd. I need some sleep&#128564;


----------



## N4521U (Sep 12, 2013)

You'll get some bro...............
as soon as someone marries her and she's gone.


----------



## s1chris (Sep 12, 2013)

Ha I'm my only worse enemy there. I have already taken the executive decision to ban boyfriends when they are old enough. I don't want Grandchildren keeping me up as well.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 12, 2013)

I annoyed me!
I had two credit card transactions denied and since my balance was zero, I muttered WTF?
I phone VISA and discovered that I hadn't activated the renewed card I'd gotten 3 months ago.
Going to blame it on age.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2013)

Too much of butter methinks.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2013)

Our Goalkeeper for tomorrows Grand Final has been denied permission to play for us....you see he is on loan to us for the season and we just happen to be playing his parent club and they are being effing @ssholes and won't let him play against them...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 13, 2013)

A stand-in Goalkeeper?


----------



## MacArther (Sep 14, 2013)

Went to get checked for Strep...doctor tells me its viral and there is nothing he can do but help alleviate symptoms. I feel like my joints have been run over, I'm dizzy, and my throat hurts something fierce...and I have two tests this week...the joy of studying whilst feeling horrible.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 14, 2013)

Drink some whisky.
Always helped me. 
Seriously. Try it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2013)

Neighbors on either side have babies that cry all the freakin' time. Add to that the one neighbor's two years old kid that's always throwing a temper tantrum. Hollering at the top of his lungs with a glass-etching shriek whenever he doesn't get his way...which seems to be just about anytime that he's not asleep...

Now if this isn't awesome enough, the new fad in the neighborhood is to have little yapping dogs. At least 3 houses nearby have several each of these nasty things in thier yards.

Bah...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2013)

I can identify with that last one ! There's a yapping thing about 1/4 mile from me, thrown out at around 07.30 hours, and yaps all bl**dy day until the t*ts who own it take it in at around 18.00 hours. If only I could get a clear shot .....


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2013)

While one is annoying, these clowns have several. One neighbor has four of those wretched things and they're in his front yard at all hours of the day. I keep hoping a mountain lion would come by and eat those nasty things...but no luck so far...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 15, 2013)

We have two Chihuahuas. Old Meatloaf is mine. Never been a barker, young Crowbar is hers. Stupid dog barks when the wind blows, when a car drives by, when it starts to rain, when it stops raining, when she hears a dog on the T.V., sometimes just for the hell of it. 
It's a good thing she's cute.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2013)

I am of the frame of mind that anything that can fit in the mouth of a German Shepherd cannot possibly be considered a dog...


----------



## MacArther (Sep 15, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I am of the frame of mind that anything that can fit in the mouth of a German Shepherd cannot possibly be considered a dog...


Or if the dog is in danger of being completely crushed by someone STEPPING on them!


----------



## Rogi (Sep 15, 2013)

New Student neighbors having parties every night....


Now being that I am a student, at least I don't have parties that wake you up all night (our party starts at 1 and ends at 5) no noise complaints and no noise to peave off the neighborhood either.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 16, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> It's a good thing she's cute.


The dog, or the wife?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2013)

N4521U said:


> A stand-in Goalkeeper?



Yeah...that was me.....i got the bruises to prove it....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 17, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> The dog, or the wife?


Umm....Both?
yeah, I'll go with that.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn rodent infested Kia Soul automobile commercials that play every stinking break in a TV show!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2013)

Me. I annoy me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2013)

Went to do a pickup today and couldn't collect what I needed, the forklift was stuck fast in the mud and going nowhere...


----------



## MacArther (Sep 18, 2013)

2 tests...one today on Physics, the next one tomorrow on Trigonometry...and a rough draft of a paper due next Monday.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 18, 2013)

If you have questions, ask Mikewint.
Seriously, that is one smart man.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 18, 2013)

That this idiot took someone with him:
Foreseeable Tragedy: Aero-Crook David Riggs Killed In China Lancair Crash | Aero-News Network


----------



## Readie (Sep 21, 2013)

The standard of refs in league 2 is ****.... PAFC were robbed of a well deserved victory at Scunthorpe by a dis allowed goal and an ignore handball penalty.
Sleep well Mr ****ing Referee... you ****ing bastard.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

bl**dy Westham twice going ahead and then losing 3-2....


----------



## yulzari (Sep 22, 2013)

Football.


----------



## MacArther (Sep 23, 2013)

Reading up about Hydraulic Fracturing for oil and gas deposits....man the EPA reeeeeeally dropped the ball for environmental protection back in 2004.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2013)

The fact I let my anger at something in my personal life spill over into my work life and now I have no refuge from it! Damn!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2013)

Waiting...waiting...waiting....for Doctor's release so my Father in law can go home from Hospital...going to be tomorrow now...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2013)

Goddam it Westham lost again....C'mon Sam...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2013)

Got a tiny, slow drip of water coming through the kitchen ceiling. No doubt half the ceiling will have to be removed to get to it, in order to check and repair, and it's in a darned awkward place too. I just hope it _is_ water, and not the waste pipe from the toilet ....!! 
Should find out tomorrow...........


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 30, 2013)

Got the flu... on my week off.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2013)

Now that sucks Andy.....and I hope your water is water and doesn't change colour Terry....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Andy, hope you recover soon.
Located the source of the leak - fortunately it's just a connection from the header tank. It was dripping down onto the hot water tank, pooling on the floor beneath (all in a cupboard upstairs), then dripping through the ceiling. Done a temporary repair with PTFE tape, and should have a new connection fitted later this week.
Great, no need to rip out a ceiling, or floor or whatever!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2013)

A pain of my right elbow. Almost I can't move it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Feels like I'm coming down with whatever ailment half my co-workers have been off work with the last week or so. Jokes on them, I'm coming into work sick or not!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 1, 2013)

As I've gotten older, the change of seasons rewards me with aches and pains earned from the adventures of my youth, while annoying, they were tolerable.

Now with the end of (a most interesting) summer, I am seriously feeling the change in every freakin' joint the human body can possibly have!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2013)

Yep.... the same here.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2013)

Me three!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2013)

if it wasn't for WD40, I'd be totally ****ed !!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2013)

The fact that if I wasn't married, Well.....


----------



## Alex . (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, 03:22 and I still haven't slept yet after about 6 hours sleep the last two nights. Was drifting off and a fellow flatmate has decided to bring a few drunken friends back round to wake the house up and argue with each other in the kitchen...Oh, I cannot wait until university is over with next spring


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2013)

Always you can try to build something like a such dugout for a single person. 







Here is a sketch..... of The Ukrainian Insurgent Army one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2013)

3 days of no modelling....breaking in to a cold sweat....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> 3 days of no modelling....breaking in to a cold sweat....


Steady man, steady...you'll be ok!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2013)

Americans fighting over politics all over the internet.


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

we have had really heavy rain here and some flash floods as the drains are overwhelmed.
Why oh why do people feel the need to do this:
1) Drive as fast as possible through flood water to soak walkers on the pavement.
2) Try to aquaplane on those silly stretched tyres that are so popular at the moment.
3) Use all their cars lights, main beam, fog lights front and rear to dazzle other drivers.
4) Drive so close to the car / motorbike in front.
Its obviously a potentially dangerous situation... so,its disconnect brain time.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2013)

Having to drag my sore/sick a$$ out of bed this morning.


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

I can recommend a steaming mug of bovril a dab of mustard to pep you up Buck.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm thinking more on the lines of a handfull of Advil and a couple shots of Jack Daniels. Unfortunately the First Aid Kit here at work doesn't have any Jack Daniels in it.


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

Got any Marmite or OXO cubes? That'll help you too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2013)

Woke up with stomach pains this morning and been trotting off to the throne room regularly all friggin' day...not happy...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Keep waking bl**dy early on weekends!


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Angry ranting on facebook.... life is too short.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Someone's not had their morning bacon....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2013)

Still not going well in the tummy department....


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Funnily enough I have the shits as well Wayne. Must be a bug....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

53?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2013)

Got the flue, was awake half of the night, then woke up with a mother of a headache, cannot eat and sleep most of the day. The wost thing is that my wife has it as well, but my kids don't....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Get well soon Marcel....


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Got the flue, was awake half of the night, then woke up with a mother of a headache, cannot eat and sleep most of the day. The wost thing is that my wife has it as well, but my kids don't....



Horrible when you the missus have flu. Hope you both recover soon old son.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, Marcel...hope you both recover soon (and the kids don't come down with it)

I've been fighting a head cold for just short of a week now and I can deal with the stuffy nose and all that, but not the sneezing...God Almighty they hurt (ribcage isn't healed up well enough to handle it yet, aparently)


----------



## rochie (Oct 6, 2013)

Ask Wayne or read his next what cheered you up thread !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2013)

rochie said:


> Ask Wayne or read his next what cheered you up thread !



 Just posted over there Karl...


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Just posted over there Karl...



Hhhhhmmmmmmmppphhhhh !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2013)

...going for mileage on this one Karl...might not last long...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2013)

Not long out of bed and looked outside...weather looking rather Feral


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2013)

My dirty dishes and a clean and loaded dishwasher. Ugh...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2013)

Just found out the Model Expo was on the weekend...thought the damn thing was the last week in OCTOBER...it got moved and I wasn't paying attention!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2013)

A few things....


----------



## Readie (Oct 14, 2013)

Everyone and everything has been getting on my tits today...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 14, 2013)

Well get them off of your moobs, man! A man should be allowed to enjoy his own breasts without a pig-pile.


----------



## Readie (Oct 15, 2013)

Grumpy and irritable today.

World... please **** off ....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2013)

another busy day without a lunch break...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2013)

politics


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2013)

My Brother sent me an e-mail reminding me that winter is coming....as if the leaves changing color and dropping off wasn't a clue. It was accompanied with a video of people slipping on icy sidewalks and landing on their butts. [I've done that a few times over the years] and vehicles sliding down hilly streets [done that a time or two as well]. Last year at this time we had a sudden drop of temperature down to -30 °C, which lasted only one day, that caught a few trees that hadn't turned color yet and they died.
Winter....blah!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2013)

The entire world has earned my contempt today.

Well played, world, well played...


----------



## Readie (Oct 16, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> The entire world has earned my contempt today.
> 
> Well played, world, well played...



I'm surprised its taken you this long to regard the world and its inhabitants as somewhat lacking Dave...
I'm trying not to be too blunt here if you follow my drift.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2013)

Ahh well, I can be tolerant to a point, John...but sometimes you just get inundated by way too much BS

It's been a long 6 months crammed full of stress, stupid a-holes, physical pain and bureaucratic bulls**t


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2013)

Oldest son in college. Has been in and out of the emergency room after a week of "illness". Back in ER and diagnosed with appendicitis. Surgery next apparently. DAMN!!!


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 16, 2013)

These ****ing US Congress people patting each other on the back for delaying fixing a problem that they created in the first place!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2013)

A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2013)

politicians...and problems....I wonder if they will ever figure out they are the problem....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2013)

Nope, it takes intelligence and common sense to do that !


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Oldest son in college. Has been in and out of the emergency room after a week of "illness". Back in ER and diagnosed with appendicitis. Surgery next apparently. DAMN!!!



Hope your lad is ok Matt.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2013)

Hope that goes well, Matt, and he's out and on to a quick recovery!

As far as politicians go, they are not completey responsible for all the problems. The burden of guilt also falls on the people who demand to be led by these clowns then act all surprised when things go wrong.

And this isn't anything new, it's been going on for centuries. You hear warnings from ages past with sayings such as "nothing new under the sun", "those who forget the past are doomed to repeat it" and the classic parable of the Emperor's new clothes says volumes. Even a Roman Emperor commented on it (see my sig's quote) and yet the problem remains...

And people wonder why I am so anti-social


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Q: What is the definition of an utter waste?

A: A bus load of politicians going over a cliff (not fiscal, but literal) with 3 empty seats.


----------



## Readie (Oct 17, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> And people wonder why I am so anti-social



Nothing wrong with being anti social.
I have always been happy with my own company rather than the milling throng.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Q: What is the definition of an utter waste?
> 
> A: A bus load of politicians going over a cliff (not fiscal, but literal) with 3 empty seats.


And is a complete waste of a perfectly good bus! 



Readie said:


> Nothing wrong with being anti social.
> I have always been happy with my own company rather than the milling throng.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2013)

goddam Melbourne just scored in the Soccer...


----------



## Readie (Oct 18, 2013)

Wind... its too strong today.


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2013)

jobsworth government employees, who think i should be terrified of them and nearly get me sacked when i am not and stand up to them !!!!!

dickheads all of them !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 18, 2013)

Got shorted on my paycheck!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 18, 2013)

Aaarrrgghhhhhh !. having problems with my laptop now when I access the site, getting a message ' Undefined, your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing, if this occured unexpectedly, please infrom the administrators'.

In short, I can view the site Ok, but cannot start, add to any thread or add pictures !.

My home PC (the one I'm using at the moment, is about to go TU...technical language which I decline to translate  ) is causing me no end of agro as its well past its sell by date, so I'm trying to use the laptop more than before.

Can anybody help before I get a laptop sized hole in the wall where there didn't used to be one !!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2013)

Try to log out entirely and log in again.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Try to log out entirely and log in again.


If logout/login doesn't work then logout, clear the cache and log back in and see if that helps.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2013)

Crate up your P-51 and send it to me. That should help.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2013)

Well Gary, you should know you'll never get anywhere with a lap dancer.
Oh! My mistake - lap _top_ ! 
I really must get some new reading glasses ...........


----------



## Readie (Oct 18, 2013)

Today started well and has steadily more ****ing annoying as the day goes on.....


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2013)

Nothing..................... except I have to get up and pee so danged often now..................!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmmm... a lap dancer sized hole in the wall. I'm thinking that Sheriff Yosimette Sam would not condone such behaviour.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 18, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Nothing..................... except I have to get up and pee so danged often now..................!!!


Yep, me too.
Two or three times a night.
It is better than wetting the bed!
When that happens, ...well the 9 mm. is an option!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sounders are playing like ****!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2013)

Virgin media being crap. Internet down for the second time in 3 days. Paying for 60mb/s broadband earlier today managed to get 0.05mb/s before it went down, made for an annoying day of work...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2013)

DonL...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 20, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Yep, me too.
> Two or three times a night.
> It is better than wetting the bed!
> When that happens, ...well the 9 mm. is an option!



"Great minds think alike", my dad spent a long time in bed before he died and I swear I won't. If I can't wipe my own ass - I'm gone.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2013)

With the hell I've been going through these past 6+ months, it's a SoB when the body refuses to do what the mind wants...

Seriously


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2013)

Out too long today so modelling time I hoped for was reduced considerably...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2013)

Not too restful night...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2013)

Bl**dy painful night, and hardly able to use the computer keyboard. Well p*ssed off !!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 20, 2013)

Mother-in -law in hospital with septicemia, Wife with mother and not home for 2 days. Living off canned raveoli, macaroni cheese and talk-out, 19th anniversary weekend away next weekend in dire jeopardy of being canceled, and on top of it all I think I'm coming down with a cold.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2013)

Hope you haven't got a sick Budgie then Glenn ! And I hope all works out for the best, too.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Upset stomach, chills, overall rundown feeling. And to top it off it's Monday morning and I'm sitting at work.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 21, 2013)

Aw Bucksnort, that sucks. I hope you feel better now. *pats back gently*

Okay, Facebook just won't work properly for me today.
I can't post status updates, like things or comment without getting an error message.
I have tried clearing my caché and restarting my router - no go.
Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been having a similar problem on Outlook, Maria, ever since I logged on to FB to see Gary's post.


----------



## javlin (Oct 22, 2013)

People being to thinned skinned......Not even talking in regards to them and they got to say "I'm Offended" well next time mind your own damn business.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2013)

printed a bunch of labels then noticed the quantity was wrong...


----------



## Alex . (Oct 24, 2013)

Women. Why are they so bloody confusing?! Can't anything be simple with them...


----------



## Readie (Oct 24, 2013)

Alex . said:


> Women. Why are they so bloody confusing?! Can't anything be simple with them...




That's the best laugh I've had all day Alex. Thanks 

Nothing, absolutely nothing has annoyed me today, or tomorrow or the day after that and the days after that too.

'Hows that you miserable bastard?'.... well chums. its because I had taken a bit of time out.

Ahhhh......

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 24, 2013)

Alex . said:


> Women. Why are they so bloody confusing?! Can't anything be simple with them...



NO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 24, 2013)

javlin said:


> People being to thinned skinned......Not even talking in regards to them and they got to say "I'm Offended" well next time mind your own damn business.....


I got one of those the other day...I simply told them that I found their hyper over-sensetivity was completely offensive. They actually didn't know what to say to that. 



Alex . said:


> Women. Why are they so bloody confusing?! *Can't anything be simple with them...*


At least feel good in the fact that you're not the only one. It's been a mystery to man since day one.

We'll discover all there is to be known about the deep oceans, map every last square inch of the solar system and still not have figured out the mystery of women...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2013)

Being called an apologist...


----------



## Alex . (Oct 24, 2013)

Hahaha! 

Fallen head over heels for someone I'm close to, nights out and time spent with her are great. Otherwise she's elusive, and I can't help but feel led on....but the challenge is accepted


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 24, 2013)

Friend zone?


----------



## javlin (Oct 24, 2013)

Alex . said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Fallen head over heels for someone I'm close to, nights out and time spent with her are great. Otherwise she's elusive, and I can't help but feel led on....but the challenge is accepted



It was the other way around for me Alex she was the friend I was interested in someone else after a few months started noticing her and 28yrs later she still here


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 24, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Being called an apologist...



Hah!!! What was the context (like I don't know)? That's hilarious. Arguing with idiots, Adler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Hah!!! What was the context (like I don't know)? That's hilarious. Arguing with idiots, Adler.





All is forgotten. I will just ignore the ignorance. I refuse to be closed minded and naive.

Life is too short, and much more important things to worry about.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 24, 2013)

So you are not going to explain are you, you apologist. 

Good on you. Don't take the bait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 24, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> So you are not going to explain are you, you apologist.
> 
> Good on you. Don't take the bait.



Der Adler is an apologist!
Fine. I would like an apology for why I am short and fat.
And then why I have had several bad relationships.
Oh, wait, did you say apologist? 
My bad, I thought you said "Guy who could change history to suit everyone who didn't like history as it really is"
But, seriously, I would like to be taller....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Der Adler is an apologist!
> Fine. I would like an apology for why I am short and fat.
> And then why I have had several bad relationships.
> Oh, wait, did you say apologist?
> ...





I already feel better...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 24, 2013)

Now, how about the taller thing? Hmmmm,?...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2013)

not enough time on the forum lately....


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 25, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Now, how about the taller thing? Hmmmm,?...


There's always the old Spanish Inquisition method Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bbear (Oct 25, 2013)

Decided to resign from the site. best all round i think. explanation on my blog for those that want it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Two days to Monday!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2013)

Got up at 07.30 this Sunday morning - hadn't realised the clocks had changed, so really 06.30.
B*ll*cks !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sunday, I find this day.....offensive!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2013)

That F1 driver, and Webbers parts selectors! They must be using components from a wrecking yard!


----------



## Readie (Oct 28, 2013)

Nothing annoyed me today.
I am getting better at not getting annoyed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 28, 2013)

Listening to American liberals trying to explain why Pres. Obama wasn't lying when he said 'If you like your heath care insurance, you can keep it.'

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2013)

Not so annoyed as saddened that bbear is leaving.......


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2013)

Old Wizard said:


> Listening to American liberals trying to explain why Pres. Obama wasn't lying when he said 'If you like your heath care insurance, you can keep it.'


He wasn't lying, actually...what he didn't tell everyone, however, was that the insurance companies weren't going to continue thier policies!!


----------



## Readie (Oct 29, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Not so annoyed as saddened that bbear is leaving.......



Me too.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> He wasn't lying, actually...what he didn't tell everyone, however, was that the insurance companies weren't going to continue thier policies!!



...because the restrictions in ACA changed the policies. Off me soapbox and I'll get me coat.........


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2013)

Me? Lack of harmonization with my European counterparts. Causing hardship with world operators. And I accept blame.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2013)

I was promoted to full-time.
Full benefits, health care, vacations.
Now I actually have to work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2013)

Bummer Paul.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 30, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I was promoted to full-time.
> Full benefits, health care, vacations.
> Now I actually have to work!



Not such a bad thing though Paul, it's a job with all benefits!

For me it was purchasing a bit of kit from the hardware that you have to construct, in this case a simple no-dig garden frame and you find it's a couple of nuts and bolts short……………[email protected]!!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 31, 2013)

My wife’s mother went into the hospital with a fever a week and a half ago. She was just starting to get better and then things went south and she's been on a ventilator in ICU for the last 4 or 5 days. She's been improving a little and the ventilator will come out in the next couple of days and then it's either recover or not because the ventilator is not going back in. Everybody is pretty stressed out around here with my Wife having not been to work since it all started and only coming home from the hospital to sleep and not even doing that very many nights.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hoping for the best Glenn.

Geo


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Glenn, our thought are with you all and we hope all works out for the good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2013)

I echo Vics comments Glenn, take care man...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2013)

Me too Glenn. Hope it all works out.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. Not too much change in the last couple of days.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2013)

Bl**dy internet keeps dropping out....


----------



## Readie (Nov 4, 2013)

My 'bacon button' has disappeared...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> My 'bacon button' has disappeared...


Uh oh...did Jan steal it?

It was only going to be a matter of time before someone got greedy...


----------



## Readie (Nov 4, 2013)

Not sure, it just disappeared. Pity as it was a bit of fun....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2013)

I just read, sorry to hear about that Glenn.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> Not sure, it just disappeared. Pity as it was a bit of fun....


If you've handed out some bacon today, the button might disappear because you're only allowed one "Give Bacon" per day.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> My 'bacon button' has disappeared...



When I first read it, I thought it said "bacon butter" and I said to myself, I've got to get over to England. I think I read you only get two, period.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 5, 2013)

When you work 7on/7off and take vacation, you get 21 days off. That comes to a grinding halt today. Back to work tomorrow night. 

Geo


----------



## Readie (Nov 5, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> If you've handed out some bacon today, the button might disappear because you're only allowed one "Give Bacon" per day.





fubar57 said:


> When I first read it, I thought it said "bacon butter" and I said to myself, I've got to get over to England. I think I read you only get two, period.
> 
> Geo



Oh bugger... I thought the 'give bacon' button was another 'like' but, more appropriate given the forums love affair with bacon 

Come on mods give us more bacon to give out....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2013)

We can't give you more bacon because you may get a heart attack finally. As Mods we have to take care of security of all members here including their health.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 5, 2013)

Wurger said:


> We can't give you more bacon because you may get a heart attack finally. As Mods we have to take care of security of all members here including their health.




Good answer  

I'll risk a few more rashers....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2013)

I wouldn't exaggerate...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Nov 6, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I was promoted to full-time.
> Full benefits, health care, vacations.
> Now I actually have to work!



That just sounds like it's gonna turn your world downside up Paul..........................


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yep, not used to 9 hour shifts in a "Big-Box" hardware store. All in all, it is not hard work, the paperwork is pretty easy too, once I got familiar with it. Doing my first opening shift tomorrow!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 6, 2013)

Do like Wayne does and take some stuff in to work on during your hour and a haff lunch!







Yeah right.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Do like Wayne does and take some stuff in to work on during your hour and a haff lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY! I resemble that....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

Struth mate I thought you worked your lunch and modelled the rest of the day……………………


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 7, 2013)

The lunch hour is the one that passes quickest as is!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 7, 2013)

Customer service is the top job. As long as a customer is not being abusive, we are required to stay with them as long as they want.
I had a lady that took this to extreme lengths yesterday. Late 40's, decent looking, but liked to invade personal space and was touchy-feely. (I detest being touched by strangers.) I spent an hour and ten minutes listening to her tell me about her third tier of angels that give her directions.
Did you know that uranium wasn't always deadly radio-active? Yep, neither did I, until yesterday. 
It seems that god gives her messages every morning, well, not every morning, but most mornings. Sometimes these messages are for her, but mostly they are for others that she will meet that day. She is given the message and a "thought picture" of the person she is to pass it along to, unless, of course, those pesky "third-tier" angels mess with her mental pictures. 
Yesterday she was given an image of a long-haired bearded man that needed her message.
Lucky me. 
So, after a brief history of the world, (another tid-bit: Adam and Eve built the ark, Noah stole it. Oh, and the flood only covered half the earth.), she decided I was the afore mentioned man.
It seems that; "Truth is not important". Her god wanted me to know that. Actually it is, but only if it deals with love. On all other occasions, nope, into the dumpster. Unless it is the truth that is provided by god through the angels, (third tier only! This is vital!), then this trumps love.
Did I understand?
"Yes, Mam." 
"Really?, You don't think I'm crazy, right?"
"No, Mam." (As I was being stared at with the craziest stare I have ever seen. Really, I don't think she ever blinked. Not for the last half hour at least.)
"My husband didn't believe in my gifts. That's why I had to put him away." (I became mildly concerned at this.) "I had to divorce him, he doesn't understand." (I was relieved.) "Would you like to have coffee sometime so we can talk about this more?" (I became concerned again.)
"Sorry, my wife probably would like me to spend time with her."
"Oh, that's O.K., you can bring her along, (weird-chuckle), I'm open minded." (I became majorly concerned.)
"No, after she works, she prefers to stay at home."
"Oh, that's fine, maybe I can come over sometime and we can all talk."
"I'll ask her..." (I am not going to ask her.)
"Well, have a blessed day! I'm going to tell the Manager how great you are!"
"Thank you."
She told the head cashier to tell me that he, (the head cashier) should be in the Israeli swat-team. He isn't Jewish. 
And that I was the greatest customer service person she had ever met.
I'm still weirded out.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2013)

Er ..... did she by any chance want to buy lots of tin foil ?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 7, 2013)

The head cashier mentioned that he was surprised by the lack of tin-foil protection.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2013)

Should have asked what her thoughts were on the subject of "chemtrails"

By the way, you missed a golden opportunity for an upsell...the hardhats spray-painted silver will stop x-rays, you know...


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 7, 2013)

Paul, I want to thank you, it's been quite a while since I laughed that hard!  

It's been kind of a rough week here, starting with my Mother-in-law passing away Saturday. My wife is the only child left so everything's fallen to her. The wake was yesterday and the Funeral today and we're all exhausted. My kids are starting to think November is a cursed month. Last year it was my aunt and several years ago it was my wife's sister. All the older generation of either of our families is now gone and the current generation is pretty small with only My brother left other that cousins. Makes me feel old and I'm only 50 [email protected]!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2013)

Man, sorry to hear of your loss. There's never a good time to lose a family member and when they pass away near the same time of year, it makes it even harder to enjoy that season later on.

Nearly all of my direct family members are gone, only my Mom and her older sister remain on her side of the family. On Dad's side only his two younger brothers remain (his youngest brother passed several years ago)...

All the wonderful people of my youth are just about gone, this growing up thing, I don't like it all that much


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Dave I really appreciate it. 
What you said about all the wonderful people of our youth being gone is so true. My Dad's side of the family use to have a get together every year that started back in the early fifties. Might sound kind of crazy with Chicago's climate, but we all met out in the forest preserve on the first Sunday in November and cooked breakfast on Colman stoves and the parents passed around jugs of Bloody Mary's. It went on for something close to 50 years but when the last of the older generation died out, the first Sunday in November breakfast did too. Now it seems that I only see those cousins at funerals. One second cousin was at the wake yesterday and said he was thinking about trying to revive it. I hope he manages it. It was always a good time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

What a sad time for you all Glenn, sorry to hear your wife's mum passed, I was kind of hoping she would pull through after you wrote just over a week ago. It is hard to come to terms with the demise of the family, after my mum passed in Dec 2008, it just left me with my two kids and their four children and a nephew and niece. All aunts, uncles and cousins are long gone, so I can figure how your feeling. Anyway, thought are with you all.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

Paul, that was a scream. Make sure you write it down cause it sounds as though you will have some doozy's to tell in time and you could write a book.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss Glenn....take care man...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2013)

Really sorry to hear the sad news Glenn. I hope the November event can be started up again. I well remember family events back in the 50's, with singing around the piano, funny stories and so on, with what seemed like a house full of relatives.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm with all here and there , Glenn. I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Hang in there...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2013)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Glenn. My heart goes out to you and your family. Take care.

George


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words guys.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 8, 2013)

My condolences to you and yours.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2013)

Winds to high to go out flying this morning.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2013)

That'll be the beans .............


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2013)

banged my knee on the corner of the bed....damn that hurt....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2013)

To darned stiff and aching to get to the Rememberance Day parade at the cenotaph in town. A beautiful, sunny day, and i missed all of it !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 10, 2013)

Airframes said:


> To darned stiff and aching to get to the Rememberance Day parade at the cenotaph in town. A beautiful, sunny day, and i missed all of it !



That is unfortunate mate. You were there is spirit I'm sure.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 10, 2013)

Biggest news here is that apple will make curved screens on iphones... I mean, is that all? Seems like the latest gadgets is all there is to life nowadays. It certainly seems like it's the most important thing in the world and nobody cares about the Phillipines, Syria and all those other people in distress. Certainly seems like we're living an a shallow world.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 10, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Biggest news here is that apple will make curved screens on iphones... I mean, is that all? Seems like the latest gadgets is all there is to life nowadays. It certainly seems like it's the most important thing in the world and nobody cares about the Phillipines, Syria and all those other people in distress. Certainly seems like we're living an a shallow world.....



I'm always getting a chuckle out of life every time I go out and see groups of people together and every one of them is texting. Can't anyone talk to each other anymore.




My gripe for the day (I don't have many). Hearing aid frequencies got out of sync last night and one stopped working. Good news though, on pitting them in this morning all worked well.

Oh……………..and I got to go to the dentist today to start work on putting a cap on a tooth I broke while in Nashville chomping on some good southern food in a honky tonk bar.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2013)

Spammers from China. The country should be banned totally. And the Thailand as well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2013)

Dam Glenn, my condolences to you and your wife.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2013)

Got a delivery for a fix up job i needed to do didn't open it as i was heading out and in a hurry, chucked it in the car....finally got to the site to replace the 2 pressure switches...and when I opened the box...only 1 pressure switch was there not 2....aw [email protected] the extra will be shipped overnight...so another visit tomorrow...


----------



## MacArther (Nov 11, 2013)

Snowbirds....these people invade our state at this time of year, and then complain when its not 60-70 degrees Fahrenheit like it was the preceding years....Oh no! You might have to suffer a small amount of what Arizonan's normally go through! Perish the thought. Plus, their driving by and large gives them away...there should be a class for driving in Arizona VS driving from snowbound areas.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2013)

woke up at 4.15am.....want to be sleeping!


----------



## Readie (Nov 13, 2013)

Family members unwillingness to help at crisis times....

A BIG bad in my book.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2013)

My frickin back!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2013)

My frickin back


----------



## Readie (Nov 13, 2013)

Poor Matt, his back is so bad he had to say it twice


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Either it's people not reading my name correctly, or it's the automatic spell checker, but my name comes back as Byron in emails half the time.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2013)

D*ckwits on the road today, all the way from my house, to just short of the RAF Museum, Cosford. 
The journey normally takes around 60 to 75 minutes, and we left at 10.15 this morning, in order to get there before the Conservation Center closed, at 13.00. We should have been there by 11.45 latest, giving us at least an hour in the facility, before touring the rest of the Museum.
But, due to being stuck behind numerous vehicles travelling at a _maximum_ of 25 mph, and unable to pass, we arrived at 12.50, so only had a very short time to view the Wellington, Hampden and Typhoon. As the Conservation Center is not normally open to the public, it's unlikely that the opportunity to see these aircraft up close will arise again, in my life time, but at least we made it for a short period, and got some photos.
Note to all those d*ckwits who held us up - if you really must travel so slowly, and so erratically, then ****ing well walk!!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 13, 2013)

Mailed a bl00dy soft pack this morning. 3" x 6" with diddley in it.
The soft pack was $1.60 and to post it to a location 4 hours South, $6.95!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF?
$8.55 all up????????????????????? WTF?
Not only that, but it's a Gov't entity and there was 78 F'n cents TAX??????????????? WTF?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2013)

Readie said:


> Poor Matt, his back is so bad he had to say it twice



It's my only power. Don't hate the Superhero.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 13, 2013)

MacArther said:


> Snowbirds....these people invade our state at this time of year, and then complain when its not 60-70 degrees Fahrenheit like it was the preceding years....Oh no! You might have to suffer a small amount of what Arizonan's normally go through! Perish the thought. Plus, their driving by and large gives them away...there should be a class for driving in Arizona VS driving from snowbound areas.



Why not! In Australia you need a certificate to drive a stick shift! How funny is that?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 13, 2013)

Time to go to the dentist #3 of five trips for a new tooth. I left most of the old one in a Honky Tonk bar in Nashville……………………………..no not a fight, just enjoying the food!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2013)

woke up even earlier....3.30am...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like my back issue is going to stick around for a while.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 14, 2013)

Having to return to work after 6 days off. Dealing with city traffic after spending 6 days in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 14, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Looks like my back issue is going to stick around for a while.


It's a notable day when my back doesn't hurt! Lately it been my neck too.

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 14, 2013)

People.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 14, 2013)

Readie said:


> People.



Ditto! And thier damn teenage spawn with thier cellphones attached to thier skulls full of mush!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 14, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> It's a notable day when my back doesn't hurt! Lately it been my neck too.



I'm truly sorry. Knowing how it feels, I am very sympathetic, man. VERY.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 16, 2013)

Bloody hay fever!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2013)

Been over 7 months and I still feel like I've been run over by a Buick...

With this change in weather, I feel like that damned Buick not only ran me over, but stopped and backed up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2013)

Wanted to get up early to get some modelling done....for once i bl**dy well slept in!


----------



## MacArther (Nov 18, 2013)

Had an awesome retreat over the weekend, but now I'm completely exhausted from having about 6 hours of sleep for 3 days total, and I have class today.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 18, 2013)

work


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2013)

Monday morning, man I HATE monday mornings!!! Got a throbbing headache along with a pain in the neck (actual muscle pain, not the other kind).


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2013)

Shocked at the news of Nic Mevolli's death whilst free diving. Heard the sad and shocking news from Jana, in the Czech Republic, where I met Nic in 2009, at the anniversary of the Air Battle over the White Carpathians.
Nic was the Grandson of Joe Owsianik, a gunner on one of the B-17s shot down, and a great friend of Roman, our forum member. I was looking forward to meeting him again next year.
R.I.P. Nic.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Terry....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2013)

Man that sucks...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2013)

Joining all.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2013)

busy day at work, no lunch break....no lunch!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2013)

fricking mistakes in orders being supplied...and the time necessary to get them fixed...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2013)

Still coughing..... pills don't work.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 22, 2013)

My wife.
She can't even be bothered to hit the inside of a trash bag, I even replaced the standard 13 gallon "kitchen" trash can with a 50 gallon one in hopes that she could .
Nope.
Got home tonight (after working a 9 hour closing shift) to find egg shells and two coke cans behind the can. She seemingly just launches trash in the general direction of the can and then doesn't care if it goes in. Maybe I need to install a backboard?
I have learned to deal with the hoarding by doing a periodic "clean sweep"; loading stuff up and taking it to the dump. But this really pisses me off.
Now, I don't claim to be perfect, far from it.
But I can manage to get garbage into a bag....


----------



## N4521U (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh Paul you have congered up old painful memories of my first wife.
Quiz....... Why does a man own 32 pairs of socks??????
Cuz the laundry gets done every 30 days!

When we married we put a new washer and dryer in our new garage, and a pretty standard basket.
Didn't take long for me to put a fair sized box in the garage. Then it was a bit bigger box.
Ended up with a three foot cube, on f'n wheels! And we Still had overflow.
Both my kids take after Her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arrrrrrrrh.

But today, Friday, the printer sent me an email that there was a glitch with the artwork!!!!! F***. On Friday,
couldn't send me something on Thursday. His lead time is a week...... I'm just hopin now!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2013)

Actually....the day went ok today...not over yet though....


----------



## Angels one-five (Nov 22, 2013)

England's first innings collapse. Gonna be a long Test series....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2013)

Weeeekend!!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 22, 2013)

The weekend annoyed you Jan? You have to work or something?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2013)

BBC Sport - Ashes 2013-14: Boycott and Vaughan on England's collapse


----------



## N4521U (Nov 22, 2013)

Gifted? Shhhhhhhhhheeeeeee!t


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2013)

people driving while talking on the phone. Effit people! I'd rather you just drink!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> people driving while talking on the phone. Effit people! I'd rather you just drink!



Don't want either occurring, but they just keep on happening....Idiots....


----------



## MacArther (Nov 23, 2013)

Waking up at 6AM because my dog's herding instinct kicked it....And now I can't get back to sleep!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2013)

That's funny for the rest of us though...lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2013)

Some soreness and cramping in my arm cut my modelling time short today...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2013)

A headache...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2013)

Not annoyed, but sad.....3 years today since my Mum passed away....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2013)

Gees, it has been that long. My condolences my friend.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2013)

Only thinking about that a couple of days ago Wayne.

As for my gripe, woke at 4:00am, hay fever kicked in, sore head and breathing problems. Got up, made a cuppa and read the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts David and Vic, I still can't believe it's 3 years....


today I found out some specially coloured Blue Master Batch for an export moulding job that was supposed to arrive today has in fact not been made yet! the Job is already running in anticipation of changing to the blue during the run, now i have to change the production schedule and mess my moulder around...not happy....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2013)

Condolences Wayne. Time really flies and, like Vic, I was only thinking of that just yesterday, when packing the stuff for you.
Me ? Just another darned cold and no energy.


----------



## MacArther (Nov 26, 2013)

People hating on my love of the 1969-1970 SS 454 El Camino.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2013)

Well... it's an El Camino. Its a station wagon with the assend replaced with a light weight pickup truck bed. What do you expect.

Have to go shopping for Thanksgiving.


----------



## MacArther (Nov 26, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Well... it's an El Camino. Its a station wagon with the assend replaced with a light weight pickup truck bed. What do you expect.



SHUN THE NON-BELIEVER! SHUN!!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

Had a 'Ping' moment and carpet monster has really gobbled up one of my 1mm lenses.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2013)

Why do people always ring me at lunch time.....


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2013)

1)Woke up with gout in my right foot yesterday, last day in camp, and told my boss it would be impossible to operate my grader or any other heavy equipment, heavily hinting at being sent home on the morning town bus. 2) He told me to hang in there and I could ride around with him all day(wonderful). Trainer saved me by getting me to do Computer Based Training(CBT) and SOPs which I did 15 months ago. 3) The reason I'm not getting signed off on the 988 loader is because they said I failed the loader CBT, you need 80%+ before you can begin training, they said I had 69%. Just before I started to redo the program, I checked my scores- 100%, 100%, 100%, 100%, final test 89%, final mark=69% ????? Did some pondering and noticed that I hadn't checked off that I read the End User Licensing Agreement (We all read these, right?)at the beginning of the course, checked it off and *BOOM* final mark=88%!!!!! 4) Minimum two days bed rest with gouty foot elevated. Rant complete.

Geo


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2013)

[knocks on wood] been a while since I had a "bad" gout attack. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. Endomethicin really does help of your doc will let you keep a few pills on hand. Last bad attack, I had to belly crawl down the stairs to the van. Took me 45mins to get from bed to van in my driveway. A total of about 75ft.

Need to start prepping my thanksgiving dinner and don't feel like it.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2013)

You've got my sympathy Geo. When this stupid disease I now have first started, it was in my left foot and ankle, and extremely painful. I had a Land Rover in those days, and trying to work the clutch pedal was agony. The Doctor thought at first it was gout, but it turned out to be worse - Rheumatoid Arthritis, of the Severe, Progressive strain. It's now right through my body, including arms, shoulders, wrists, hands, knees and feet. Legs are bent like Long Bows, and hands look like claws, with only the right one having some use, the left being totally stiff.
I don't want to alarm you, but get it checked out properly - if the gout turns out to be RA, something can be done if it's caught early enough.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2013)

BS tradies........... Painters workin on the front of the townehouse. Moved the hose and plunked the frankin thing right on top of my artichoke plant.......... WTF? I have never had a contractor work on this place that has ever done a nice job on anything!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2013)

Some moisture spurting on to my Stuka while spraying it today, no damage just a pain in the you know where!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2013)

Overcast day today with some afternoon rain....but it still got up to 28C


----------



## MacArther (Dec 1, 2013)

Its the last two weeks of college...so of course I have 3 tests this week, and then final exams the week after


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2013)

...a cold. I s'pose I'm due.


----------



## Boa (Dec 1, 2013)

Wallpaper... with a patern on 28 inch. And a wall that needed it.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hillbilly engineers.
"I need a tack about this long" (Holds up thumb and finger spaced about an inch apart). 
I show him what we have in tacks.
"No, the heads are too big, I need something smaller."
I show him nails.
"No, this has to have a thinner shank."
I show him tacks again.
"Why didn't you show me this before?"
I apologize, explaining that I didn't understand what he wanted.
"Well this is what I wanted."
At this point, his woman speaks up,
"Don't you have any other colors?"

(We keep multi-color supplies of everything in the back for people we like. Little known fact of every hardware store. Don't piss us off, or we won't bring out the mauve 1/132 left-handed flange nails that your grandmother remembered buying from us!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2013)

LMAO, sorry you had to deal with that Paul, but that is pretty dam funny!


----------



## prem895 (Dec 2, 2013)

Running out of gas on the way to work


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2013)

Woke up with a sore toe on my left foot. Don't recall hurting it, just sore and hard to walk on this morning, go figure? Must have had a dream that I was kicking some dip-scmitt in the arse last night?


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2013)

Gout? Spent two hours in Emergency(1 at midnight, 1 at 0800) for my foot. Still not sure what is wrong with me but they say it's gout-like???? I said that I leave for camp Wednesday and my job is very right foot dependent: throttle, brakes, kicking crap when some trucker dumps his load in the wrong spot. He said it's up to me whether I go to work or not and now I'm scrambling to contact someone in the camp to get some sort of guidance;light duty, ride-a-long or *2 MORE WEEKS OFF*.

Geo

_EDIT:_ Got the 2 weeks off but still in major pain. Probably go into Emerg. at midnight for another keester shot. Unfortunately, the night nurse looks like Joe Pesci, nice, but in a Goodfellas sort of way


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 3, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Hillbilly engineers.
> "I need a tack about this long" (Holds up thumb and finger spaced about an inch apart).
> I show him what we have in tacks.
> "No, the heads are too big, I need something smaller."
> ...



Any more gems like this Paul! What a laugh.

As for my day and a I don't often have much to bitch about but knocked over my precious pot of RLM 76 on the cutting mat today. Savaged some and scooped it back into the pot which I figure leads to my next problem for the day. Air brush stopped spraying, pressure was right, air was coming through but no paint, I was using the salvaged RLM 76.

Stripped it down and cleaned everything out, but still could not get it to work. Stripped it again and this time took the pin head nozzle into the hanger and inspected it under the magnifier, it looked okay but seemed to have something inside. Prodded and pocked with the needle point and eventually pulled out a 2mm piece of crud obviously picked up in the salvaging of the spilled paint.


----------



## prem895 (Dec 3, 2013)

RLM76 is one of a few I try to have a lot of. I use quite a bit of it of late.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 3, 2013)

Shovelling snow. (see weather thread)


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2013)

Bloody Westham lost this morning....c'mon guys bit of consistency....


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 4, 2013)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Any more gems like this Paul! What a laugh.
> 
> As for my day and a I don't often have much to bitch about but knocked over my precious pot of RLM 76 on the cutting mat today. Savaged some and scooped it back into the pot which I figure leads to my next problem for the day. Air brush stopped spraying, pressure was right, air was coming through but no paint, I was using the salvaged RLM 76.
> 
> Stripped it down and cleaned everything out, but still could not get it to work. Stripped it again and this time took the pin head nozzle into the hanger and inspected it under the magnifier, it looked okay but seemed to have something inside. Prodded and pocked with the needle point and eventually pulled out a 2mm piece of crud obviously picked up in the salvaging of the spilled paint.




You might try straining it through a nylon stocking. Kind of messy though. You have to put the paint in the stocking, twist it closed and squeeze the paint through. Make sure the paint is throughly mixed first though or you'll strain out a lot of the paint solids.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 4, 2013)

The Revell-o-gram TBF Avenger has had the wing folding hinges eliminated!
That sucks!


----------



## prem895 (Dec 4, 2013)

I had to cancel 3 kits I was going to buy because the ball and chain was going insane.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> You might try straining it through a nylon stocking. Kind of messy though. You have to put the paint in the stocking, twist it closed and squeeze the paint through. Make sure the paint is throughly mixed first though or you'll strain out a lot of the paint solids.



And make sure no one is wearing the stocking at the time ..................


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2013)

Airframes said:


> And make sure no one is wearing the stocking at the time ..................







+



=





Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Dec 4, 2013)

I got 2.5 weeks left of work before I get to my Christmas holidays then I am off for 2 weeks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2013)

Saw that, Geo and laughed my ass off!

Well done!!


----------



## prem895 (Dec 4, 2013)

What pisses me off today is the fact that the word Christmas is now a bad word


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2013)

prem895 said:


> What pisses me off today is the fact that the word Christmas is now a bad word


If you beleive in Christmas, then go forth and annoy as many as you can 

I had a lady at a store wish me a Happy Hanukkah the other day, and while I am not Jewish, accepted her greeting in the spirit it was given. More people should do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yep, it's Happy Holidays to those I don't know, Merry Christmas to those I care about, and a Happy Festivus to the rest of us.

Geo


----------



## prem895 (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree. It has gotten to the point here in Ontario,that kids are not allowed to say Merry Christmas to each other in schools,but yet it is ok for the other religions to to do as they please. God dam bubble wrapped society. I guess the government knows what is best for us. What a pant load


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2013)

Had a person get "offended" because I wished them a Merry Christmas, once. They lit into me about how they didn't appreciate me forcing something "down thier throat", causing several people nearby to look and see whatthe commotion was about.

I'll say I was a little surprised at thier loud reaction, but I recovered quickly and replied: "oh, my apologies, I take it back...how about you go f**k yourself instead"

They were speechless, which was fine by me...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## prem895 (Dec 4, 2013)

Good on you


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2013)

Buy the company stocks, they said. It'll be fun, they said.







Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 4, 2013)

Hope you didn't buy too much George.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2013)

Not to worry Glenn. Gonna buy more. The companies first shipment left port Nov 21 containing approximately 2.8 million pounds of copper, 5,540 ounces of gold, and 10,500 ounces of silver. It's just dis-heartening to see the plunge when production has just started.

Geo


----------



## Totalize (Dec 4, 2013)

prem895 said:


> I agree. It has gotten to the point here in Ontario,that kids are not allowed to say Merry Christmas to each other in schools,but yet it is ok for the other religions to to do as they please. God dam bubble wrapped society. I guess the government knows what is best for us. What a pant load



I am not religious but my kids go to Catholic school and Christmas is a big deal at their schools with a big Christmas tree outside the principals office and Christmas plays and choirs for the parents to see. They have a fun time and no one is worried about wishing each other or parent a Merry Christmas.


----------



## MacArther (Dec 4, 2013)

My mom seems to think that I and the rest of the family are psychic and can read her thoughts....and when we don't read those thoughts and do what they say, she gets angry....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 4, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> If you beleive in Christmas, then go forth and annoy as many as you can
> 
> I had a lady at a store wish me a Happy Hanukkah the other day, and while I am not Jewish, accepted her greeting in the spirit it was given. More people should do the same.



As many of you know, I am an Atheist. When someone wishes me a "Merry Christmas", I respond in kind. Ditto for "Happy Hanukkah" "Joyous Yule", or even the dreaded "Happy Holidays".
Why? 
Because I don't have to be an a$$hole all the time! (I like to take off one month of the year. But right back at it in January!)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2013)

Jeezus, now that was funny. 

Err, I mean... don't strike me down with blue lightening bolts, Oh Lord, but please punish Meat with a small penis. Amen.

And...oh a circumcision might be in order. Even at his advanced age.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 4, 2013)

Already done, my friend.
It's a grower, not a shower.
Reminds me of an old joke.
Trucker picks up a girl in the bar and takes her back to the sleeper. He pulls out his 3 inches and she says, "Who do you think that will satisfy?" 
Says the trucker, "Me!".
True story!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## prem895 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ha ha


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2013)

Flippin' CO alarm battery died and it started chirping. Not during the day. Oh no!! That would be too fookin' convenient! Had to be midnight, wake me up and walk downstairs into the cold to disable the damn thing until tomorrow. Joy. I'll never get back to sleep...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2013)

totally forgot to make up some new labels for a job I'm working on...can't finish it till I got them labels.....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2013)

Having a sore throath


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 7, 2013)

My Citroen Berlingo. Actually, in last 8 months, it have it's forward springs changed (after one of them broke!), the link between clutch and it's pedal, the side doors close/open mechanisms, every now and then the battery red light lights, and today the right front brake refused to fully release after the pedal was released. 
People, buy Korean, Japanese, or German stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2013)

Bl**dy Hammers lost again....helped opposition with a couple of own goals too!


----------



## yulzari (Dec 8, 2013)

tomo pauk said:


> My Citroen Berlingo. Actually, in last 8 months, it have it's forward springs changed (after one of them broke!), the link between clutch and it's pedal, the side doors close/open mechanisms, every now and then the battery red light lights, and today the right front brake refused to fully release after the pedal was released.
> People, buy Korean, Japanese, or German stuff.



Neighbour has one working RHD one with bodywork damage going cheap for parts though I suppose France is hardly just down the road for you. Does drive though.


----------



## yulzari (Dec 8, 2013)

Went off to the shooting range this morning. Bright and clear. All set up, black powder down the muzzle, patch and ball rammed home. Cap on nipple. Caps goes off. Nothing from main charge. Retried 3 times. Same result. 

Had to come home, draw the ball and charge to find that the back of the charge was damp. My fault. I normally leave the washed and wiped barrel on the radiator to dry. This time I got distracted and there must have been a little dampness left in the breech. Waste of an early start but worse things could happen. Soon fixed when I got home.


----------



## prem895 (Dec 8, 2013)

tomo pauk said:


> My Citroen Berlingo. Actually, in last 8 months, it have it's forward springs changed (after one of them broke!), the link between clutch and it's pedal, the side doors close/open mechanisms, every now and then the battery red light lights, and today the right front brake refused to fully release after the pedal was released.
> People, buy Korean, Japanese, or German stuff.


Maybe it is time to trade it in for this upgrade.


----------



## prem895 (Dec 8, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Went off to the shooting range this morning. Bright and clear. All set up, black powder down the muzzle, patch and ball rammed home. Cap on nipple. Caps goes off. Nothing from main charge. Retried 3 times. Same result.
> 
> Had to come home, draw the ball and charge to find that the back of the charge was damp. My fault. I normally leave the washed and wiped barrel on the radiator to dry. This time I got distracted and there must have been a little dampness left in the breech. Waste of an early start but worse things could happen. Soon fixed when I got home.


My solution to your problem is get one of these

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2013)

All set to do some modelling and, well, the phone kept interrupting me.....


----------



## yulzari (Dec 9, 2013)

prem895 said:


> My solution to your problem is get one of these



Tried that but my ram rod is too short (did I mean to say that?)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2013)

I ordered a compass cutter from 'The Works'. Got an order confirmation, got a 'Paypal' payment confirmation, got a dispatch notification.
Received an A4 padded envelope, containing an advice/delivery note for one compass cutter.
No compass cutter in the package.
Contacted 'The Works' - they're out of stock, so will refund me!!!.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Creatures commonly known as horses....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2013)

Horses, old boy?
What are you doing with a horse in your flat? I realise you've been known to date the odd dog ot two, but _horses_ ?!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2013)

This is Jan's neighbour's horse...


----------



## prem895 (Dec 9, 2013)

Idiots that don't use their turn signal,or don't clean the snow off their cars and then give you the finger when they screw up on the road

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2013)

Over and over................
*Go to the schedule on the TV, click it to record............ WTF can't these Aussie programmers get a program to start and stop by a F'n schedule...... Why do they have to have the program go ten minutes longer, because they bloody START ten minutes later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Over and over................
> *Go to the schedule on the TV, click it to record............ WTF can't these Aussie programmers get a program to start and stop by a F'n schedule...... Why do they have to have the program go ten minutes longer, because they bloody START ten minutes later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*



The [email protected] know exactly what is what...they choose to screw with us man, my wife always adds time to recordings, bitten too many times in the past...


----------



## prem895 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> The [email protected] know exactly what is what...they choose to screw with us man, my wife always adds time to recordings, bitten too many times in the past...



I take it you guys missed the ending?


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2013)

The murder of Emmett Till in Mississippi many years ago was a turning point in civil rights.
It ended just before the court verdict!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ba$tard$
Now I got to look for the stories ending elswhere


----------



## prem895 (Dec 10, 2013)

Just spilled a whole pint of beer all over my modelling areaxx Not only has it soaked everything,but it was the only one I had. Well, a shot a Johnny Walker Blue,might calm me down


----------



## N4521U (Dec 10, 2013)

I was afraid it wrecked the only modeling area........ that would truly be terrible.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2013)

prem895 said:


> I take it you guys missed the ending?



Oh yeah brother...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2013)

Singer of my second band just quit. I guess that band is over now. The drummer is seriously ill, we have problems with room for practice and now the singer is gone. Luckily my other band is goning strong.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 14, 2013)

Is this the band you're looking for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## prem895 (Dec 14, 2013)

Being talked down to by a person with the education of a house fly....and as always the pathetic government(legalized crime)


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2013)

friggin media and there twisted ways of reporting stuff...


----------



## Alex . (Dec 16, 2013)

People who are so stubborn they refuse to back down, even when they're proven wrong.

Wishing I had money to spare.

Coursework.

Christmas this. Christmas that. Buy this. Buy that.

The weather.

...Today I am one grumpy bast*rd


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2013)

Never mind Alex, it'll probably be p*ss*ng down tomorrow ! Oh, deep joy - bah humbug!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 16, 2013)

More of the white stuff on the way. It's only the middle of December and already I'm sick of it


----------



## Alex . (Dec 16, 2013)

If it ain't raining it ain't training Terry! 



T Bolt said:


> More of the white stuff on the way. It's only the middle of December and already I'm sick of it



Surprisingly, there's no snow here. The only ice I've found was at the summit of Snowdon, it's been rather mild. It can stay that way for all I care, I'm desperate for Spring.


----------



## prem895 (Dec 16, 2013)

The fact that you can not order enamel paint from the UK or US and are held hostage by the greedy hobby shops here in Canada.Still don't know why


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2013)

No time for lunch....again...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 17, 2013)

I had no time to model either Wayne.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2013)

LG, what the h3ll is it with this video [email protected] from them. 
Why do I have to pay 55 bucks for a new clicker after 4 years of use?????????
Just confirms to me everything sent into this country is Seconds!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2013)

prem895 said:


> The fact that you can not order enamel paint from the UK or US and are held hostage by the greedy hobby shops here in Canada.Still don't know why



I accidently bought some enamel paint and tried shipping it to Terry in the UK. The US Postal Service, FedEx and UPS would not ship it, even local.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I accidently bought some enamel paint and tried shipping it to Terry in the UK. The US Postal Service, FedEx and UPS would not ship it, even local.



Yep, we had, possibly still have, that problem with Royal Mail, who will not accept enamel paints, and will destroy the package - not return it to the seller, but destroy it, without compensation!
Hannant's and a couple of other large on-line retailers 'had a go' at RM, and they now ship for them, but not sure if others can, as it's still officially a 'banned' product.
Bl**dy ridiculous, when much more volatile items can be sent through the post. Talk about over-reaction to possible 'terrorist-related' materials !!! 
Some of these 'rules' really are ridiculous, with even plastic, toy 'air soft' guns having to be in bright colours, and over 18 only, etc etc.
B*ll*cks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2013)

The heat.....a tad hot...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sinuses are acting up. Time to dig out the old Neti Pot after work.


----------



## Alex . (Dec 19, 2013)

Reading this article: Murdered Georgia Williams was hanged by 'sexual deviant' Jamie Reynolds | Mail Online

I was a mutual friend of the girl, being in the same wing during my time in the cadets. Hope he rots in hell...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2013)

more jobs on my plate than I wanted today...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2013)

Waiting in for an expected parcel, posted on Monday in the UK. Package arrived from Canada, but bl**dy nothing from 60 miles away!!


----------



## Alex . (Dec 20, 2013)

Working til the bar closes tonight, going to be a big one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2013)

A cold or flu bug!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2013)

When I took the Missus shopping i forgot my Glasses so that stuffed up my modelling period....damn....


----------



## Readie (Dec 21, 2013)

People


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2013)

Readie said:


> People



A-Fricken-men...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 22, 2013)

Really, nothing. At peace with my fellow human beings....
Sweetness and light.....
Agrhhhhh,......O.K., I guess I couldn't keep up this charade,
Use your turn signals. Dammit!


----------



## Alex . (Dec 22, 2013)

Working everyday til the 29th now


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2013)

The weather...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2013)

Alex . said:


> Working everyday til the 29th now



Bummer man.....


----------



## Readie (Dec 22, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Really, nothing. At peace with my fellow human beings....
> Sweetness and light.....



I have tried really hard to be pleasant and agreeable with my fellow man today.
I would love to say that I have been successful but....


----------



## Alex . (Dec 22, 2013)

Trying my best to keep people happy and then get treated like sh*te.

No time to train for my marathon either at the moment...Pretty frustrating with it 4 months away.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 22, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Really, nothing. At peace with my fellow human beings....
> Sweetness and light.....
> Agrhhhhh,......O.K., I guess I couldn't keep up this charade,
> Use your turn signals. Dammit!



Turn signals!
It is really not that hard!
Put down the I-Phone, seriously, no-one really cares about your life updates you self absorbed bi#ch!
"I had Micky-D's today, I'm so bad, LOL!" 
F*ck You!
*Just a demonstration of behavior, not to be taken literally.*


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2013)

You seem a tad agitated there Paul....didn't you get you're special sauce?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 23, 2013)

Not today but last night. Was cleaning up the computer table and dropped the steel cored leather covered blotter on my bare toe. You'd think it wouldn't cut with that leather covering but it did and deep. butterfly closures wouldn't stop the bleeding so I had to go out for stitches, but instead they used Superglue on it! Yes superglue. I could have gone out to my modeling bench and done that myself! I will next time.


----------



## prem895 (Dec 23, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Not today but last night. Was cleaning up the computer table and dropped the steel cored leather covered blotter on my bare toe. You'd think it wouldn't cut with that leather covering but it did and deep. butterfly closures wouldn't stop the bleeding so I had to go out for stitches, but instead they used Superglue on it! Yes superglue. I could have gone out to my modeling bench and done that myself! I will next time.



You planning on doing it again?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2013)

prem895 said:


> You planning on doing it again?



Some people never learn


----------



## Alex . (Dec 23, 2013)

People who sit an inch away from my rear tyre when I'm riding my bike to work in wet conditions. If I fall off, I really don't fancy being chewed up by someone's car!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Christmas shopping!!!!! Good lord how I hate Christmas shopping!!!!!! I hate shopping to begin with, but Christmas shopping is the worst. I think everyone else on my list is getting cash as I can stand it no more.

Did I mention that I hated Christmas shopping. One of these year I'm telling the family I'm out, don't buy my anything cause I ain't buying you anything!!!!

Scrooge out.


----------



## silence (Dec 23, 2013)

Amazon was made for Christmas shopping


----------



## N4521U (Dec 23, 2013)

Alex . said:


> People who sit an inch away from my rear tyre when I'm riding my bike to work in wet conditions. If I fall off, I really don't fancy being chewed up by someone's car!



*OH, so You are one of Them!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I suppose you wear one of them spandex onezies as well.
I have never understood why a rider would be anywhere where a car had the space to Follow. I used to ride a bike Everywhere!


----------



## prem895 (Dec 23, 2013)

This ice storm,and idiots who think bikes are a car


----------



## Alex . (Dec 23, 2013)

N4521U said:


> *OH, so You are one of Them!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I suppose you wear one of them spandex onezies as well.
> I have never understood why a rider would be anywhere where a car had the space to Follow. I used to ride a bike Everywhere!



Mainly because I do trackdays. I wear gore-tex on the road. I ride on the road because insurance prices for a car are going on towards £2k+ a year. I can insure my bike for less than a quarter of that...



prem895 said:


> This ice storm,and idiots who think bikes are a car



No bite from me.


----------



## prem895 (Dec 23, 2013)

Are we talking motorcycle or bicycle here?


----------



## Alex . (Dec 23, 2013)

Motorbikes good sir. I apologise, I thought you were baiting me on!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 23, 2013)

Motor bikes are MotorCylcles................. !
I can sympathise with you then.......... I had the same problem in the 60's on my Honda Scrambler.......
I kicked in a car door when this Woman was changing lanes with me right adjacent to her door!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2013)

The lack of snow here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2013)

Not allowing anything to annoy me on Christmas Eve....


----------



## Readie (Dec 24, 2013)

Still people....

ho ho bloody ho.... aaaaaaaaaarg...


----------



## MacArther (Dec 24, 2013)

Not having more than 5 minutes to myself the whole day!


----------



## Alex . (Dec 25, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Motor bikes are MotorCylcles................. !
> I can sympathise with you then.......... I had the same problem in the 60's on my Honda Scrambler.......
> I kicked in a car door when this Woman was changing lanes with me right adjacent to her door!



I put my head into the side of a van a few years back now, that was interesting. He hadn't seen me apparently... :\

Every year I make an effort with my sister, who works full time as a teacher...and she doesn't even get me a card. Meh.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)

Didn't do much or go anywhere to get annoyed today.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 26, 2013)

Two dizzy spells yesterday. One in the mordning, looked up and felt light-headed and dizzy, stumbled across the room and fell onto the bed. Felt fine the rest of the day until I laid down to go to sleep and the room started spinning, this lasted a couple minutes. Didn't even have any egg nog yesterday so I can rule that out. Did not sleep well all night. Hopefully it's just a symptom of a sinus infections?


----------



## prem895 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have this,but it is ok now. Just check it out Ménière's disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 26, 2013)

prem895 said:


> I have this,but it is ok now. Just check it out Ménière's disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Couple of the symptoms match up, I've have a high piched ringing in my right ear for years, sometimes more noticeable than others. I attibute that to the chronic nasal/ear infections I've had over the years. This is the first major incidence of vertigo I've experienced. Had small cases when standing up quickly or bending over and getting a little off balance, but nothing too major. Will see how it goes the next couple days before planning a trip to the voodoo doctor.


----------



## prem895 (Dec 26, 2013)

Check this as well Tinnitus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2013)

Ah, that's what it is! I thought it was the effects of 'T Stoff' ................


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Ah, that's what it is! I thought it was the effects of 'T Stoff' ................



I thought it was caused by banging my head against the wall at work in frustration.


----------



## prem895 (Dec 26, 2013)

Knowing that if I cut this piece of plastic the way I was cutting it,that I would cut myself. I did slice into my thumb,not as bad as it should have been,but my ca glue fixed it up just fine. What an idiot.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 26, 2013)

To answer all those that choose to ride a two wheeled device in this day and age;
I drove a vehicle that was darned near 70' long, (that is 21.336 meters), 13'6" high, (4.1148 meters high), and bright orange, (sorry there is no equivalent in metrics.).
And they still couldn't see me!
You pay your nickel and you take your chances.
It is just that simple.
It is your choice. 
Quit yer' b!thcin!
(I know I said I would be nice through out the month of December, but I just couldn't help myself.)
I got the same problem with women that complain about leaving the seat up.
Here is how you stop that.
"So, you are admitting to me that Women aren't as smart as Men?"
She will, of course get indignant, where apon you blast her with,
"I'm smart enough to raise the seat before I go, aren't you smart enough to put it down before you do?"
Boom! Never had one give me trouble after that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2013)

mmm...good last point Paul...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2013)

Annoying cough.....


----------



## yulzari (Dec 28, 2013)

Re being seen. I once did an HGV course with a certain Fire Service. One of the chaps there used to be with, IIRC, Suffolk Fire Service. Their pumps were dayglo orange/red. One went out on a shout with full music and lights. Chap pulled out in front of them. When they got him out of the remains of his car he actually said 'Sorry mate. Didn't see you'.

Now I know why being preceded by a man with a red flag was once required.

On a motorcycle I had the same done to me on a wet road by a JCB (foreign johnnies can think tractor/digger thing) and I ended up dropping the bike and sliding underneath the thing between the front and rear wheels. Had he been in a car I would have gone into it.

Drive safely children.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2013)

This one might really hurt...Foot is acting up and has 3 days to get better(usually takes 5-6). If I don't show up for work on Jan. 01, I lose close to 3K$. Might have to see if I can borrow buddies spare size 11 boot to fit over my size 8 foot and get him to do my pre-trips for a few days.

Geo.


----------



## Alex . (Dec 28, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> To answer all those that choose to ride a two wheeled device in this day and age;
> I drove a vehicle that was darned near 70' long, (that is 21.336 meters), 13'6" high, (4.1148 meters high), and bright orange, (sorry there is no equivalent in metrics.).
> And they still couldn't see me!
> You pay your nickel and you take your chances.
> ...



Not bitching, it annoyed me, and I posted on the thread that it did  I take my chances, and yes, having known a few lads who've died on bikes I fully understand the risk that I take doing so! I'll be sure to let everyone pulling out on me, cutting me up and sitting on my rear wheel know that I am not annoyed by their actions, because I know the risks...



meatloaf109 said:


> (I know I said I would be nice through out the month of December, but I just couldn't help myself.)
> I got the same problem with women that complain about leaving the seat up.
> Here is how you stop that.
> "So, you are admitting to me that Women aren't as smart as Men?"
> ...



That's brilliant! Going to remember that one for in the future


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bloody cold/flu bug the last few days.....

Why doesn't this country have bl**dy proper winters, that'll kill them bugs!?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2013)

Holiday break is going way too fast for my liking....


----------



## javlin (Dec 29, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Bloody cold/flu bug the last few days.....
> 
> Why doesn't this country have bl**dy proper winters, that'll kill them bugs!?



I am withya brother


----------



## prem895 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bloody grocery prices


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2013)

Woke up this morning with another bl**dy cold - must have been Mick, coughing all over the place, when he called in Yesterday. Felt totally 'out of it' all day, and didn't really regain my senses, and get out of bed, until 18.15!
If this continues, and stops me getting out for New Year's eve, I _will_ be p*ssed off!
No wonder no one's wanted to Invade this country for so long - they saw the weather forecast and said 'sod that!'.


----------



## Alex . (Dec 29, 2013)

Terry, a couple of pints down you and you'll be feeling dandy! 

I'm hearing you on that one Wayne, back to university soon for me. Not looking forward to my final semester... 

Another day of training missed, not going well at the moment. Hopefully I can kick myself back into it. I was thinking of starting a thread as a bit of motivation for myself, so I can see my improvements and have a good kick up the arse of you guys if I slack....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2013)

Get a 50lb pack on your back (light stuff to start with, don't want to cause too much alarm!) and get out on them there hills!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2013)

I had to travel to Fort Lauderdale today, problem with flight #1, problem with flight #2, problem with renting a car. By the time I had finished the Naval Air Station Fort Lauderdale Museum was closed (only opened on Thurs, Sat Sun). Get to the )_#$*@#*$#)(*#)*( hotel, and another <bleeping> problem!

Thank god for bourbon and a bar goddess named Meghan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still got this (censored) bug and waking up at this (censored) hour!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 29, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I had to travel to Fort Lauderdale today, problem with flight #1, problem with flight #2, problem with renting a car. By the time I had finished the Naval Air Station Fort Lauderdale Museum was closed (only opened on Thurs, Sat Sun). Get to the )_#$*@#*$#)(*#)*( hotel, and another <bleeping> problem!
> 
> Thank god for bourbon and a bar goddess named Meghan.


Wow, your trip sounds kind of like my year so far...sorry to hear it was such a dog and pony show!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2013)

Someone letting BS politics get in the way of friendship.

Oh well, their loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

True mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2013)

Petrol prices...big jump again today...luckily I filled up before the rise....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2013)

Not annoyed, but sad. An Indian family in my street got their house burned out. Very sad, such nice people.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2013)

Man that sucks....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2014)

Friggin' Hammers lost again!


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2014)

At least Spurs beat your Missus's team Wayne


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Douchebags that respond to Craiglist ads and ask questions that were already covered in the ad. Then make extremely low offers and think they are doing you a favor.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like my computer has given up the ghost....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2014)

rochie said:


> At least Spurs beat your Missus's team Wayne



Not going there mate, she is none to happy about that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2014)

So, no celebratory beer then, in all quietness of course!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2014)

Westham smashed out of the FA cup...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Monday, waking up early and all those embarrassingly bad 'reality shop's on Discovery and others, soon enough, they'll show nothing but those.....I mean Amish Mafia.....come on the f*ck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex . (Jan 6, 2014)

So close to finishing a 4000 word essay, but cannot for the life of me concentrate. Think I need a quick half hour break and then see if I feel ready for it


----------



## MacArther (Jan 7, 2014)

Parent's don't understand that me not getting out and "enjoying the outside" is more due to a lack of friends available to hang out with and money to use, rather than depression.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Monday, waking up early and all those embarrassingly bad 'reality shop's on Discovery and others, soon enough, they'll show nothing but those.....I mean Amish Mafia.....come on the f*ck!



A-Fricken-Men.................


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2014)

the words "to be continued....."


----------



## javlin (Jan 8, 2014)

...12 hour shifts anyone? starting to get [email protected]


----------



## Readie (Jan 9, 2014)

People....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 9, 2014)

javlin said:


> ...12 hour shifts anyone? starting to get [email protected]



Been working them for 28 years, love the 7 day weekend. Company qualifying drivers who can't drive in winter conditions. If these clowns drove in my old mine, they would be fired within weeks.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2014)

early wake up....4.45am....damn....


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2014)

Too late for Kalamata olive bread at the little bakery near Cronulla beach!!!!!!


----------



## MacArther (Jan 10, 2014)

Not being able to complain about the freak winter weather everyone is having...because I live in Arizona.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't think of anything that annoyed me today...that's a good thing isn't it?


----------



## muscogeemike (Jan 11, 2014)

You may not complain about the weather (in AZ) but my ex-wife lives there so you do have your problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2014)

muscogeemike said:


> You may not complain about the weather (in AZ) but my ex-wife lives there so you do have your problems.


My ex lives down there, too. Arizona was a ral nice place until that  moved there...too bad that state is now permanently soiled for all time...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2014)

A headache... that usually I get when the weather changing.


----------



## MacArther (Jan 12, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> My ex lives down there, too. Arizona was a ral nice place until that  moved there...too bad that state is now permanently soiled for all time...



Thankfully, I'm mostly a shut-in so I have very little chance of meeting either ex-wife.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)

the HOT weather....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Too late for Kalamata olive bread at the little bakery near Cronulla beach!!!!!!



A tragedy of the first order!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 15, 2014)

A kink in my back for the last few days that just will not go away.


----------



## prem895 (Jan 15, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> A kink in my back for the last few days that just will not go away.



Splurge, and buy a snow blower. What is pissing me of today is snow shoveling. Standing in the living room for 1hr,keeping an eye that my wife is doing it properly.


----------



## Readie (Jan 15, 2014)

Today is no different from yesterday or the day before.... PEOPLE are a pain in the arse.


----------



## prem895 (Jan 15, 2014)

Readie said:


> Today is no different from yesterday or the day before.... PEOPLE are a pain in the arse.



It seems to me that most people believe what the government shovels down their throat.I the human race turning into a bunch of lemmings? Sad when you sit back and observe the stupidity


----------



## yulzari (Jan 15, 2014)

Readie said:


> Today is no different from yesterday or the day before.... PEOPLE are a pain in the arse.



But people are delicious!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## prem895 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ya, barbecued


----------



## Readie (Jan 17, 2014)

Arguably 'people' meat is the base ingredient of all French cuisine John. Which is where your President will find himself if he's not careful.....

Its the sheer ****ing rudeness that gets me... ****ing pushing, ****ing shoving, ****ing driving like a ****ing moron, a full on **** you attitude.... what a ****ing society. No wonder, (other than my family and personal friends) I prefer the company of my two Labrador's...


----------



## prem895 (Jan 17, 2014)

Readie said:


> Arguably 'people' meat is the base ingredient of all French cuisine John. Which is where your President will find himself if he's not careful.....
> 
> Its the sheer ****ing rudeness that gets me... ****ing pushing, ****ing shoving, ****ing driving like a ****ing moron, a full on **** you attitude.... what a ****ing society. No wonder, (other than my family and personal friends) I prefer the company of my two Labrador's...



Could not agree more


----------



## Alex . (Jan 17, 2014)

Spent a good while trying to find an old chronicle for another upcoming assignment. Bingo, I'd found it after a long search! Hurry out, borrow it from the library, get home to settle down to some research. It's in Latin. B*llocks! If only my parents had sent me to private school!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2014)

prem895 said:


> Splurge, and buy a snow blower. What is pissing me of today is snow shoveling. Standing in the living room for 1hr,keeping an eye that my wife is doing it properly.


----------



## MacArther (Jan 17, 2014)

Getting into a flight game online, and having my modern and well armored bomber brought down by a ramming attack from a He-51.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 17, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> My ex lives down there, too. Arizona was a ral nice place until that  moved there...too bad that state is now permanently soiled for all time...



Wow, my ex lives there too!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 17, 2014)

Snowing full blast.
I hate winter.


----------



## Alex . (Jan 18, 2014)

MacArther said:


> Getting into a flight game online, and having my modern and well armored bomber brought down by a ramming attack from a He-51.



Unlocked the Typhoon earlier. First mission and someone decided to chew up my tailplane with their propeller....my own team mate


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> Wow, my ex lives there too!


So what's the deal with all the exes living in Arizona??


----------



## prem895 (Jan 18, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> So what's the deal with all the exes living in Arizona??



great places to get rid of the bodies


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2014)

prem895 said:


> great places to get rid of the bodies


But they're still roaming about, wasting our precious oxygen...

Ok, that's what's annoying me today!


----------



## Readie (Jan 18, 2014)

I have had a chilled out day.... the laminate flooring job has gone well, my new sliding mitre saw and jig saw are brilliant, German engineering , a lovely afternoon walk with the missus and dogs, the kids are all happy and everything is good...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 18, 2014)

Discovering the hard way that I'm allergic to avocado.
Runs, nausea, chills, eurgh!
At least my body got rid of the thing fairly fast.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2014)

Yikes!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 19, 2014)

That I am still under the weather...


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2014)

Hammers lost again...and dropping modelling bits on the floor multiple times today...


----------



## rochie (Jan 19, 2014)

Put my back out, was only pulling the laces on my boots tight !

Bloody hurts.


----------



## muscogeemike (Jan 19, 2014)

MacArther said:


> Thankfully, I'm mostly a shut-in so I have very little chance of meeting either ex-wife.



My ex works at the County Jail so she deals with a lot of shut ins - not your kind I suppose.


----------



## muscogeemike (Jan 19, 2014)

rochie said:


> Put my back out, was only pulling the laces on my boots tight !
> 
> Bloody hurts.



I knew a guy at Bragg, ex-squid who came over to SF. He ran marathons - one of the fittest guys I ever saw. One morning he bent over to pick something up and couldn’t straighten up. He never walked right again. Watch them boots!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2014)

Some a-holes, gloating over the Seattle Seahawks win started giving me a bad time. I pretty much ignored them but as I was leaving the resteraunt, the one loudmouth told me that he hopes I get in a car wreck and die.

I ignored him and left, but whoever that clown is, better get on his knees and thank his God that I recently survived a deadly car wreck and am in no shape to kick his a$$...

Because if I were in better shape, I would have most certainly kicked his a$$...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Some a-holes, gloating over the Seattle Seahawks win started giving me a bad time. I pretty much ignored them but as I was leaving the resteraunt, the one loudmouth told me that he hopes I get in a car wreck and die.
> 
> I ignored him and left, but whoever that clown is, better get on his knees and thank his God that I recently survived a deadly car wreck and am in no shape to kick his a$$...
> 
> Because if I were in better shape, I would have most certainly kicked his a$$...



There are some lovely people in the world David....unfortunately that F***ing Wanker ain't one of them....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 21, 2014)

Spent the weekend doing drywall at my summer place. Got there and could not find my utility knife which makes it kinda hard to do drywall so I head town to buy one and my van would not make it up the snow packed hill in back of the house. A neighbor with an off road buggy had to pull me up. I really need to find a beater 4x4 to just leave there. Oh yea, when I made it back with the new utility knife I found the old one.


----------



## Readie (Jan 21, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Some a-holes, gloating over the Seattle Seahawks win started giving me a bad time. I pretty much ignored them but as I was leaving the resteraunt, the one loudmouth told me that he hopes I get in a car wreck and die.
> 
> I ignored him and left, but whoever that clown is, better get on his knees and thank his God that I recently survived a deadly car wreck and am in no shape to kick his a$$...
> 
> Because if I were in better shape, I would have most certainly kicked his a$$...



What a twat... its a sad reflection on people's lives when they are so rude and abusive (albeit bravely shouted from a group of people) about which you support... FFS its a game...
You did the right thing Dave, ignore the fool.... follow him home and sledgehammer his car.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Some a-holes, gloating over the Seattle Seahawks win started giving me a bad time. I pretty much ignored them but as I was leaving the resteraunt, the one loudmouth told me that he hopes I get in a car wreck and die.
> 
> I ignored him and left, but whoever that clown is, better get on his knees and thank his God that I recently survived a deadly car wreck and am in no shape to kick his a$$...
> 
> Because if I were in better shape, I would have most certainly kicked his a$$...



What a fricken douchebag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2014)

Readie said:


> What a twat... its a sad reflection on people's lives when they are so rude and abusive (albeit bravely shouted from a group of people) about which you support... FFS its a game...
> You did the right thing Dave, ignore the fool.... follow him home and sledgehammer his car.


Yeah, people this day and age have a dangerously low Social IQ, wether it's American football or Soccer or whatever...

I could have easily changed his attitude out in the parking lot if I were in better shape, but even then, it wouldn't really be worth the effort...dumbasses like that don't understand *why* they're getting their a$$ kicked after they open their mouths...

The best course of action is to leave the idiot to karma and go on about life.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 21, 2014)

Besides the 9ers loosing, my little Cheep flouro lamp on my bench gave out............. 
now THAT is reallllly irritating!


Grau...... your boofhead needs to find his meaning in life!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2014)

hey Bill, my fluoro gave up the ghost on Monday....bought a new circular globe and it still didn't work...but....a new starter solved the problem!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 25, 2014)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> That I am still under the weather...
> 
> 
> Wheels



Dang cold *will not* go away.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

out all day so my planned modelling time didn't happen.....


----------



## MacArther (Jan 25, 2014)

Waiting on job placement people to call back.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Besides the 9ers loosing, my little Cheep flouro lamp on my bench gave out.............
> now THAT is reallllly irritating!
> 
> 
> Grau...... your boofhead needs to find his meaning in life!


Eh...those idiots usually end up on the receiving end of unfortunate circumstances one way or the other! 

At the moment, I'm dealing with a mountain of  paperwork that's acumulated over that past 9 months!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2014)

too hot in the shed to keep painting my model....


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 26, 2014)

Was just watching my second NHL stadium series game and once again turned it off. Camera angle doesn't look right and I can't concentrate on the game.(how's that for a sad Canadian rant). 

Geo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2014)

-7 F for a high today, and -15 F tonights overnight low!!! Who forgot to turn the outside thermostat up? Damn Global Warming!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2014)

Windows 7 64 bit decided to go AWOL. Desktop was hanging a logon with explorer.exe continually crashing but it booted fine in safe mode. Ran start up repair a couple of times, rebuilt the boot directories and it has booted to desktop again (all be it pretty slowly), going to leave it for a bit and see if it settles, otherwise I am just going to do a clean install of Windows (which I feel I need to do anyway - 3 year old install on SSD, still quick but could do with reloading it all)...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2014)

That it's not Friday........


----------



## N4521U (Jan 31, 2014)

That I've got sooooo many projects going..................
how did I do this to myself??????


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

Too hot to do much....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Not having millions of £ on my bank account....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2014)

England throwing the game away against France in the 6 nations...


----------



## javlin (Feb 1, 2014)

Well an over engineered nut!!Replaced a single stabizer link(should of been two) today with well designed aftermarket with a BS nut!! This is not a highly critical area on a vehicle I had the old one off in five and three hours later had the new on after I cut the nut off of the very first one to get the SOG off.Ford did not use a double locking just a regular nut with a built on washer the replacement had the ridge built on washer (fine) and the three point pinch.It's over but I will have the other side done in 15mins since I bought new nuts.


----------



## prem895 (Feb 1, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> England throwing the game away against France in the 6 nations...



Unless they are paying your bills,don't worry about it


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2014)

Goddam weather...way too hot to do anything...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2014)

Power cuts, due to a fallen tree. Haven't been able to do anything until this afternoon.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2014)

A clogged bath outlet....


----------



## MacArther (Feb 2, 2014)

All the hype about the Superbowl being a match-up of giants, when it was basically a one-sided game the entire time.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 2, 2014)

MacArther said:


> All the hype about the Superbowl being a match-up of giants, when it was *basically a one-sided game the entire time*.


Seems like most of them end up that way.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Waking up at this hour _again..._


----------



## prem895 (Feb 2, 2014)

Pro football in general. A bunch of over paid knuckle dragging idiots and the other idiots that pay the ridiculous extortion ticket prices


----------



## N4521U (Feb 3, 2014)

Superbowl..... seems like the Hawks and Niners was The superbowl game this year.

Weather is too hot, I'm with you Wayne.

Every time we find an apt to buy, it has sold to some other fat head...... oh.... wait...... I meant some fat head, not other!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2014)

waking up at 3...4...and 5am.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)

Slight headache....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2014)

Same here... the headache...


----------



## Totalize (Feb 3, 2014)

Got home from work on Friday and just after finishing dinner got hit with a big dizzy spell and started walking into walls. Thankfully it didn't turn into Vertigo but It threw my weekend off. What a pain.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 3, 2014)

Headache, sore throat and work


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been fighting the same thing myself today. I hope you guys haven't given me the flue!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 4, 2014)

Five or six inches of snow on the way tonight. Enough is enough!!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2014)

Got "volunteered" to help with a shovel move because mine grader is the only one with tire chains. Two hours later, I still haven't moved. It takes about eight hours to move the shovel about one kilometer. Gonna be a long night.

Geo


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2014)

Bad cold...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2014)

Update It has now been 8 hours since the shovel move started.....I have moved 300 meters. Loooooonngg night.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2014)

Bummer george....

Power keeps going out...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2014)

C*nts (or in this case, a single one) that I work with, a wee selfish, lying pr*ck and b*st*rd....


----------



## N4521U (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh crap, mine's not That bad....................... I'll pass on this one.


----------



## rochie (Feb 8, 2014)

guy came down to reception at the hotel this morning, he was complaining the food he ate in the restaurant had made him ill !
told us he is still throwing up as he had been all night, his wife had tried his meal so she was sicck as well.

after making a fuss he then proceded to go and eat breakfast.........?

well he had paid for it and was not going to miss out no matter how bad with food poisoning he was !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

rochie said:


> guy came down to reception at the hotel this morning, he was complaining the food he ate in the restaurant had made him ill !
> told us he is still throwing up as he had been all night, his wife had tried his meal so she was sicck as well.
> 
> after making a fuss he then proceded to go and eat breakfast.........?
> ...



what a wanker....


----------



## rochie (Feb 8, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> what a wanker....



it gets better !

after breakfast where they visited the buffet 3 times !

they again went to reception to check out and complained that us making him ill had spoiled his breakfast, he then asked if we could store his suitcases so they could make use of the spa and gym one last time !

if he was as ill as he says then i want some of it !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Well Bugger me a PAIR of weird Wankers...


----------



## prem895 (Feb 8, 2014)

rochie said:


> it gets better !
> 
> after breakfast where they visited the buffet 3 times !
> 
> ...



Throw them in the trunk of their car and park in the long term parking at the airport


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2014)

And I bet it was probably his first time in a decent hotel, and 'trying it on'.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking for a free ride I bet, if they complain loud enough and long enough...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

.....not realising that they'll be the laughingstock, for people all over the world! 
If I were to be as sick as they claim to have been, I sure as h*ll wouldn't wanna look at _any_ kinda food _or_ drink! What a pair of lying wee b*stards! Next time take a pic with a warning!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2014)

No mater what country you are around,
Idiots always abound.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> No mater what country you are around,
> Idiots always abound.



...and the [email protected] breed too, damnit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, I got this email from a forum buddy which had some "natural" viewing attached to to it and the missus just happened to glance over an whamo I got a smack in the ear......worth it though...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 9, 2014)

Seems LHS suffer the same fate as Gen Aviation airports, my LHS has been locked out of his bldg!


----------



## rochie (Feb 9, 2014)

I never get e-mails like that


----------



## rochie (Feb 9, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Seems LHS suffer the same fate as Gen Aviation airports, my LHS has been locked out of his bldg!



Big shame Bill, do wish i had a local shop selling kits, though i do have one for paints and such


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 10, 2014)

The shop I went to closed up about 6 months ago so I've have to buy everything on line now.

Very cold here again, 0 right now with an expected high of 5. It seems that for the last month that it was ether extremely cold or snowing or both. Getting real tired of this winter.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2014)

Friggin Fly is driving me nuts.....little [email protected] fast.....I will burn his @ss sooner or later....he keeps coming back...


----------



## N4521U (Feb 11, 2014)

You got horse crap on you somewhere?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2014)

My cough.... if I go on like this, I'll disgorge my lungs.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2014)

I know that feeling my friend. And I still can't figure out how the average-sized human head can store so much snot !
Roll on spring !


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 12, 2014)

There are no plastic spoons in camp and I'm forced to eat my puddin' cup with a fork. They have reduced me to some sort of barbarian.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2014)

Good job it wasn't soup then, George !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2014)

Net is cutting in and out...


----------



## rochie (Feb 13, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> There are no plastic spoons in camp and I'm forced to eat my puddin' cup with a fork. They have reduced me to some sort of barbarian.
> 
> Geo



not knowing what a puddin cup is, Geo ?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Net is cutting in and out...



Been getting that since about 08.15 UK time, but only here on the forum. Bl**dy frustrating when trying to post pics!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2014)

We have 6" of snow on the ground (insert laughter from our Canadian and Northern US Members). I call our business "Weather Line" and it states we are open so I hope into my trusty 4x4 and slowly make my way to work. I pull in and nobody is here. I call around and was told they have not updated the Weather Line in years.

AAAAUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2014)

Snow, snow, snow... I'm going to you VB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 13, 2014)

We actually lost some snow today! Not to bad!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2014)

Now i don't mind SOME rain but all night and all day...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2014)

Co-workers that take the last cup of coffee in the coffee maker and don't bother to make more. Change filter, put in fresh grounds, push start. There, it's not flippen rocket science and takes all of 30 seconds, if that!!!

I wan't to put a weight sensor under the pot, hook it to a trail camera and a loud siren. Then if the culprit(s) put the take the last cup and don't refill it takes thier picture and sets the alarm off.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Co-workers that take the last cup of coffee in the coffee maker and don't bother to make more. Change filter, put in fresh grounds, push start. There, it's not flippen rocket science and takes all of 30 seconds, if that!!!
> 
> I wan't to put a weight sensor under the pot, hook it to a trail camera and a loud siren. Then if the culprit(s) put the take the last cup and don't refill it takes thier picture and sets the alarm off.



A-Fricken-men, but I would change the "taking a picture" with electro shocks.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 15, 2014)

Waiting
Waiting
Waiting
Waiting
Waiting
Bank doesn't value the apt we want until Monday............. then
Waiting
for the report Tuesday which is our last day for cooling off and $34,000.00 deposit!
Waiting
Waiting


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2014)

Working most of the day....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2014)

lost my modelling opportunity today...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sat on the floor going through old paper, clothing, junk, etc... yesterday and last night my back, hips, upper legs ached. This morning I'm still stiff and sore. You would think someone of my advancing age would know better than to sit on the floor for any length of time!!! Time for another handful of Ibuprofen.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

Headache....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2014)

Same here and the weather.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2014)

Somehow I caught another dang cold. I have been sick more often in the last 6 months than the previous thirty years. 
What's even more annoying is that my doctor is booked until next week.


Wheels


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 19, 2014)

Caught some kind of flu or cold that likes act like I'm over it during the day but at night... the junk in my throat travels down to my wind pipe and doesn't allow me to lie down to sleep.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2014)

Waking up too many times during the night...


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 19, 2014)

Upper back is killing me from a mishap getting on a ski lift Sunday.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2014)

Slept since Saturday night, and didn't wake up until 22.30 Sunday! Missed a whole bl**dy day !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

That I am just getting old.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2014)

My week off over and done with, back to work tonight....


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2014)

The realization that nearly a year has passed since the wreck...

A whole year flushed down the  commode


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2014)

Just foud out that a whole harddisk , 320 Gb has been wiped clean on my pc. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2014)

Not finding a colour required for a quick fix moulding job...gonna take up to 2 weeks to get the right master batch...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 24, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Just foud out that a whole harddisk , 320 Gb has been wiped clean on my pc. Not sure how that happened.



That really sucks Marcel.

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 24, 2014)

A friend I work with is getting laid off Friday

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2014)

I need new glasses - I thought Glenn's post said '.....laid _*on*_ Friday' !!
Sorry Glenn, and condolences to the friend. It's never good to lose a job, especially over 'a certain age'.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 24, 2014)

He works for a subcontractor to us and is a very good worker. Lot's of people here trying to hook him up already so hopefully he won't be out in the cold for long.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2014)

Wife has a cold and all blocked up...woke me up a number of times during the night....


----------



## rochie (Feb 25, 2014)

First day back at work after a week off and within 5 minutes of being in the kitchen people whinging about their job !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2014)

Tell them it's better to be _able_ to whinge, than have to line up to sign on, Karl!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Just foud out that a whole harddisk , 320 Gb has been wiped clean on my pc. Not sure how that happened.



How the f...??  That just sucks mate! 



Wayne Little said:


> Not finding a colour required for a quick fix moulding job...gonna take up to 2 weeks to get the right master batch...



Got to be a real pain in the tailpipe mate!



T Bolt said:


> A friend I work with is getting laid off Friday



That's a effing shame that! 



T Bolt said:


> He works for a subcontractor to us and is a very good worker. Lot's of people here trying to hook him up already so hopefully he won't be out in the cold for long.



Fingers crossed, touch wood....



Wayne Little said:


> Wife has a cold and all blocked up...woke me up a number of times during the night....



Get well soon and I hope that you don't get it!



rochie said:


> First day back at work after a week off and within 5 minutes of being in the kitchen people whinging about their job !



Maybe time to hand them their handbags....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2014)

rochie said:


> First day back at work after a week off and within 5 minutes of being in the kitchen people whinging about their job !



They were just waiting to dump on ya mate...bummer...


----------



## pbehn (Feb 26, 2014)

At airport security the woman insisted I put a 20g tin of ointment in a clear plastic resealable bag. The rule is for TOILETRIES dumb ass to keep them together toiletries is plural why the hell would you put 1 tin in a bag? to see it better? so it doesnt get lost?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry, but that was funny!


----------



## MacArther (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowbirds who don't understand that 45 mph really means at least 50 mph in the left hand lane!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2014)

sat down to do some modelling on my GB entry and discovered the Instrument panel was missing...hunted high and low couldn't find it, checked the box 3 times the floor 3 times the car 3 times...to no avail...lunchtime ticking away...frustrated and not happy....


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 28, 2014)

A lot of snow on the way this weekend.... AGAIN....... so I won't be going to Michigan to finish the drywall.....AGAIN


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2014)

Hammers lost....I'm annoyed Karl...


----------



## rochie (Mar 2, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Hammers lost....I'm annoyed Karl...


Worked 30 hours between 7am Friday and 10pm Saturday so have not seen any results Wayne !
1 loss in last 5 is not too bad though ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah you are right Karl....30 hour stretch huh, that sucks man...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2014)

Man does that make for a long day!


----------



## rochie (Mar 2, 2014)

Off today but feel like the walking dead !
Am really to old for that stuff these days.


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 2, 2014)

The rising chance that those those mothballing A10's might very well be needed shortly in a region of the what was the South Sythian coast; Anyone remember the Cuban Crisis, well 'the clock', its seemingly reading 11:57...

All sides are on egg shells, the only question is what are the shoe sizes of the bear, the eagle, the lynx and the horse, oh and the the-ring-of-stars child.

To all thinking of going from Safe to Automatic..

Ostalavidish!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2014)

possible bout of food poisoning or such like...knocked me down for a day...


----------



## prem895 (Mar 7, 2014)

Was booked to go flying today, but one a-hole at work quite, so now I have to go in on my day off


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2014)

just had a new kitchen built as part of a re-furb at work (which is great) but the new owners insisted on putting all the old ovens etc from their last place into it.
turns out one of the ovens is unfit for use and is American in manufacture so getting spare parts is turning into a nightmare and a couple of other bits are broken as well, we re open that kitchen in 2 weeks.
no one is applying for the chef's jobs advertised and now half the cooking equipment is not working 1

my stress levels are now hovering around the "abandon all hope" mark

i am actually supposed to be off work all next week but think my phone might be red hot with emergency calls from the hotel !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2014)

Karl, use the red button on your 'phone next week - the one which is marked 'OFF'. And then tell management to get a grip, sort out the faulty equipment, and stop ****ing about!
My annoyance today? Tried to buy tickets for the 'Open Cockpit Night' at RAF Museum, Cosford, in May - they sold out the day they went on sale!
Ah well, there's another one in September, so maybe I'll get more luck then.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 7, 2014)

Got a stinking, lousy, no good cold!!! Had to waste a perfectly good day of vacation time yesterday as I could barely drag myself out of bed to take a swig off the Nyquil bottle let alone drive to work.


----------



## prem895 (Mar 7, 2014)

Love this shite

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Karl, use the red button on your 'phone next week - the one which is marked 'OFF'. And then tell management to get a grip, sort out the faulty equipment, and stop ****ing about!
> My annoyance today? Tried to buy tickets for the 'Open Cockpit Night' at RAF Museum, Cosford, in May - they sold out the day they went on sale!
> Ah well, there's another one in September, so maybe I'll get more luck then.


my GM has just sent the ops director a list of things he needs to sign off for purchase or repair by monday or we are not opening on time !

shame about those tickets Dogsbody


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 7, 2014)

So by sending them out so late in the week, the GM is wiping his hands of his or higher(s) of the likely to ensue mistake(s), Grrr, I feel for you Roche and your fellow (dumped on) staff.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah p*ssed off about those tickets. There was supposed to be a newsletter announcement when the tickets were due to go on sale, but I didn't get one, and only the Hendon event was mentioned in 'Radar', the RAFM Members magazine - a printing or omission error methinks. They went on sale on Feb 18th !!!
There's another one in late September, so I'll be watching closely, ready to pounce!


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2014)

razor1uk said:


> So by sending them out so late in the week, the GM is wiping his hands of his or higher(s) of the likely to ensue mistake(s), Grrr, I feel for you Roche and your fellow (dumped on) staff.



No sorry if the way I posted made it seem that way.
My GM has been asking for things to be done earlier just as have I, it is the suits higher up who want everything in triplicate and can't make quick decisions and don't trust us to do our jobs !
The original plans for the re furb contained all new equipment, this was stripped out to save money but I guarantee we will spend more on fixing old kit than we saved !


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just got in from a hectic round trip to Prince George. The wife was supposed to be on a bus to Kamloops to see #2 daughter and watch the finals of the Tim Hortons Canadian Men's Curling(she being a curling fanatic). She was supposed to catch the 1825hrs bus. At 1930hrs, no bus and she starts to panic so I "volunteer" to take her to PG to catch the last bus South. It's been raining all day on asphalt that had just spent a week in -25°C weather and on top of the icy roads there are oceans of water on the highway making for some interesting hydro-planing. Get to PG in time to get the bus, but guess what, it can't leave until the original bus shows up, 2 and a half hours late. When I got home, there was a text waiting saying she had finally got on the bus at 0045.

Geo

Just noticed the time change, still 0134 here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2014)

computers down for 3 hours at work today....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2014)

Couldn't get to sleep last night. Finally dropped off around 05.30, only to wake up again at 06.30, then again at 07.45. Alarm went off at 08.30, and next thing I knew, it was 18.35 !!!
Missed another whole bl**dy day, which means I now have to do everything planned for today, tomorrow - and I still feel drowsy!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2014)

Dam tooth still killing me, stuck giving an all day presentation tomorrow with it. I am actually looking forward to the root canal now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2014)

No lunch break...no modelling....


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 12, 2014)

Another 3" of snow


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dam tooth still killing me, stuck giving an all day presentation tomorrow with it. I am actually looking forward to the root canal now.



You're using your _tooth_ for a presentation?!!
Hope it gets sorted soon David, nothing worse than tooth ache - even my arthritis pain pales in comparison!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2014)

This.....and they don't ship to the UK, b*stards!  

The Milwaukee Road&apos;s Western Extension The Building of A Transcontinental 0972335668 | eBay


----------



## prem895 (Mar 12, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> Another 3" of snow



You got off light 8" here in Toronto


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

Airframes said:


> You're using your _tooth_ for a presentation?!!
> Hope it gets sorted soon David, nothing worse than tooth ache - even my arthritis pain pales in comparison!



That made me laugh, darn you! 

Thank you my friend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2014)

large order being rejected due to a moulding flaw...


----------



## prem895 (Mar 13, 2014)

Trying to move cars around at the dealership with 8" of snow on all season tires. RIDICULOUSxxxx BTW -25 with wind chill


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2014)

prem895 said:


> Trying to move cars around at the dealership with 8" of snow on all season tires. RIDICULOUSxxxx BTW -25 with wind chill



The only think I ever hated about cold weather was having to work on cars in it. Trying to move them in some snow is bad enough, but 8"???? Holy <bleep>!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 13, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> This.....and they don't ship to the UK, b*stards!
> 
> The Milwaukee Road's Western Extension The Building of A Transcontinental 0972335668 | eBay



Postage would probably be prohibitive.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 14, 2014)

Second day of no heat at the office. Kinda hard to use the keyboard when your fingers don't want to work.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 14, 2014)

Ordering two pizza's at 4:30pm for a 6:30pm pickup, and waiting till 7 for them to be made...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Postage would probably be prohibitive.



Shouldn't be too bad Bill. I recently received a book from the USA which was A4 size and weighed 3 kg (6.6 lb) and the total cost, _including the book,_ was only £3.95 !!


----------



## javlin (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm happy as a Lark.Making some extra money,bought some gold,made 120rds .308 and 80 of 30-06 last night(stress relief  ) AM I IN THE WRONG THREAD


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2014)

Reading Pauls post...downright friggin' pissed at the moment...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2014)

Yea, me too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2014)

That Pr!ck is still breathing...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Should be nailed to a door....

......and waking up with a sore throat!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 18, 2014)

Lying in bed last night doing some reading and I let out a cough, heard several cracking sounds in my back and neck, hurt like heck. It was like when you crack your nuckles type sound. After a second pain was gone. Then several minutes later I sat up and felt pain shoot up my back and into my right shoulder. This too went away after a minute or so.
This morning woke (after I finally did get some sleep) to a sore back, shoulder and a headache.
Which one of you has the Voodoo doll and is inflicting one ailment after another on me!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2014)

Man, getting old really stinks!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 18, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, getting old really stinks!


Aint that the truth!!

After the wreck last year, I'm a freakin' barometer...

I can now accurately determine when rain's coming or it's going to be dry and windy all based on what's hurting and where!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 18, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Aint that the truth!!
> 
> After the wreck last year, I'm a freakin' barometer...
> 
> I can now accurately determine when rain's coming or it's going to be dry and windy all based on what's hurting and where!



Tell me about it, my body has been predicting weather since a car accident when I was in my mid 20's. Motorcycle accident ten years later just added more body parts to help pinpoint the accuracy of incoming weather systems. Can't wait for another 1.5 years when I hit the half century mark!!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2014)

Heck that's kid's stuff. My body can tell the time to the minute, the depth of rain fall before it falls, and temperature to within +/- 0.5 of a degrees. Pity it can't get to sleep when it's supposed to, and tell me the winning lottery numbers in advance!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 18, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Tell me about it, my body has been predicting weather since a car accident when I was in my mid 20's. Motorcycle accident ten years later just added more body parts to help pinpoint the accuracy of incoming weather systems. Can't wait for another 1.5 years when I hit the half century mark!!!


I have to say I escaped my youth's exploits far better than I should have, but the wreck last year finally evened the score...which, by the way, happened while I was exactly 50 1/2 years old.



Airframes said:


> Heck that's kid's stuff. My body can tell the time to the minute, the depth of rain fall before it falls, and temperature to within +/- 0.5 of a degrees. Pity it can't get to sleep when it's supposed to, and tell me the winning lottery numbers in advance!


LOL Terry, I'm not that bad yet. But I will say that the injuries' residual pain may be clouding even higher weather predicting skills I might have. We'll have to give it a few years to see if my abilities get better accuracy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2014)

Sometimes it was much easier having a woman in my life to tell me everything.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2014)

car is playing up....


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 19, 2014)

Being under 40, and hoping that national service isn't reinstated should things in the East progress further along the seemingly worsening situation between the Vladimirists EUnionists, well if they go for Finland too, someone could pay my ticket, and go Hakapelita...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2014)

Little chance of National Service, or even conscription, being re-instated in the UK I would think. Unless there was an all-out WW3, then perhaps it would start, if the UK was still here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2014)

Work, have no time whatsoever in the whole of universe, for c*nts who think that they're better than everybody else and think that they can do whatever they like because of it, imagine.....someone younger trying to pull experience/rank on you, quite proud of myself that I kept my trap shut, next time......he won't be as lucky and then he'll be running home to mummy!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2014)

Damn stuff i needed today didn't turn up...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Headache....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 21, 2014)

Windows!

My wife has Windows7. Now it suddenly lost all it's drivers and nothing works. While other OS's at least are transparent, Windows is kinda black box, so finding the cause of the problem is not easy and fixing is even worse.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Windows!
> 
> My wife has Windows7. Now it suddenly lost all it's drivers and nothing works. While other OS's at least are transparent, Windows is kinda black box, so finding the cause of the problem is not easy and fixing is even worse.



At least it's not Windows 8


----------



## Marcel (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah if Windows 7 is "best of the breed", I don't even want to know what win8 is like. I'll stick with my Debian.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2014)

Have you ever walked barefooted in a cow pasture? That's Windows 8.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2014)

I had an e-mail last week stating Microsoft are no longer supporting Windows XP etc, as of April, and that they recommend upgrading, which possibly involves a newer, 'more powerful' computer!!
Anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2014)

Yup, its the reason why at work we had to move to Windows 7.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2014)

It seems the odd numbered Windows versions are the good ones and the even ones are crap so I'll wait for Windows 11.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2014)

The opposite of the Star Trek movies


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, the headsup regarding XP's end of support has been set for 14 April for quite a while.

Just because they are no longer offering support, doesn't mean it'll quite working at 12:01 15 April. Support for XP has been limited for several years anyway.

I will keep my XP on my machine for as long as I can, I am not a fan of changing the OS every other year like the industry wants a PC user to do.

I ran Windows 3.1.11 for years after it was no longer supported. I eventually migrated over to Windows 98 second edition after the bugs were worked out, skipping over Windows 95.

As long as a user takes care of their machine, performs routine maintenance, the system should run fine for years.

I still have a Windows 98 machine that runs flawlessly, it has never "crashed", never tossed up the dreaded "blue screen of death" or been invaded by a virus. Same goes for my two other machines that run WinXP.

So I'll wait and see, before moving on to another OS for now.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not in favor of keeping non-maintained OS'es unless you refrain from connecting to the Internet. My solution was moving to to Linux, which is free and easy to maintain and I can upgrade whenever I want. Also I can configure Linux the way I want, so I can adapt it to the hardware I'm having. For instance, my 7 year old desktop is running a lighter and simpler windowsmanager than my i5 laptop and they both work equally fine. 
So my laptop, my son's laptop and my desktop all run a flavor of Debian/Ubuntu. Only my wife has windows. As she is an editor and most of the world uses MSOffice, she needs it. We also use it because my navigation and itunes are both not compatible with Linux. For the rest Linux serves fine for all day-to-day work. But this one windows laptop gives me more headaches than the other 3 linux machines together.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2014)

My neighbour. He is replacing the main door to his flat. Drilling, drilling and more of drilling making a noise that causes my headache.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2014)

Nothing has upset me yet, but the day is young.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2014)

Hadn't expected a parcels delivery on a Saturday afternoon, as the Royal Mail haven't done it before, so went out. Got back late afternoon, to find a note from the normal, letter post delivery man, stating that two packages had been left at the kitchen work shop next door, which closed at 4 pm!
B*gg*r !
That'll be my Hannant's order and Vol 4 of Luftwaffe Crash Archive, and I'll have to wait until Monday morning to get them!
Bl**dy Royal Mail delivery schedules are a mess at the moment!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2014)

Wayne Rooney annoyed me today...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2014)

They're closing a bl**dy good pub, only to be replaced with a effing Sainsbury, don't need a Sainsbury, I've got a COOP, two close Tescos, a 24 hour Spar and a huge 24 ASDA where I live....

Get a effing grip you twats....






Rant over, return to normal service should follow shortly....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 24, 2014)

OK, I asked before and I'm gonna ask again, which of you has the Voodoo doll and is torturing me?
After last weeks, back, neck, and hip issues I awoke nice and early this moring to throbbing pain in both big toes and all along the insides of both feet. Never had gout before, but that it what it seems to act like. Ibuprofen has helped a little. I hope this is not yet another ailement that is going to inflict pain for the rest of my days.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome to my world Buck. If it is gout and they offer you a choice between diet and a life-time daily pill, take the pill as a person in the medical profession told me the diet doesn't work very well. I take Allopurinol daily and Indomethacin to knock the swelling and pain down during a flare-up.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> OK, I asked before and I'm gonna ask again, which of you has the Voodoo doll and is torturing me?
> After last weeks, back, neck, and hip issues I awoke nice and early this moring to throbbing pain in both big toes and all along the insides of both feet. Never had gout before, but that it what it seems to act like. Ibuprofen has helped a little. I hope this is not yet another ailement that is going to inflict pain for the rest of my days.



Get it checked and assessed asap Buck.
If it's gout, it can be treated, but will re-occur. If it's worse, it could be the beginning of Rheumatoid Arthritis, which makes gout look like a friendly cousin!
Despite claims of a cure for RA being close, and a number of very expensive 'wonder drugs' being developed in recent years, there is no known, full cure, for RA at the moment. It's effects are horrendous, painful to the extreme, mainly 24 hours per day, ten days per week (lack of sleep due to pain and discomfort extend things to a 10-day week!), it's on-going and progressive - the latter meaning it gets worse with time.
I used to be extremely fit and healthy, _much_ more so than the average 46 year old, when first diagnosed with possible gout. It was then found that it was actually RA, which has spread over the years until now, at 62 years old, both knees are totally locked and swollen, giving a very bent legged stance, my ankles are totally shot, my left hand is like a stiff claw, and I have only about 60 to 70% use of some fingers on the right hand.
This means that day to day activities are extremely restricted, including walking and even standing, both of which are painful, and things like playing the guitar, skiing, parachuting or even working on the car, are just memories.
I now have to take painkillers regularly each day, and two different 'control' drugs, one weekly, as tablets, the other every two weeks as an injection, and have a monthly blood test to monitor the effects of these.
So, from an extremely fit individual, I have now gone to a virtual cripple, all due to a stupid immune system disease that is not yet fully understood.
Bottom line - get it checked out NOW!
The sooner it's caught, the sooner the right medication (for life) can be introduced. The disease will probably still win in the end, but at least you'll have a better quality of life, and less pain, before reaching your abbreviated dottage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## prem895 (Mar 24, 2014)

Why good people are inflicted with things like this. I real feel sad for you AF


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a good friend with gout, he drinks black cherry juice when it flares up.

Not something I'd want to deal with, good luck!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Not sure it's gout or RA. I think I just strained both of them on Sunday, sat on the floor for an hour or so and then had to bet my beached whale self off the floor. I think I put too much weight on my big piggies and caused the problem. I've done this on numerous occasion with the left foot I busted up in a motorcycle accident. Same soreness for a couple days then all is well for a long time till I do it again.
Probably didn't help matters thsat I failed to take the Metformin for blood sugar control both in the morning and evening on Sunday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2014)

stepped in some foul smelling cat or dog Sh*t....boy was I p*ssed!


----------



## yulzari (Mar 26, 2014)

Small minded beaurocrats. Went to register another car. Done this 3 times before. Never a problem. 
Woman checking says all is OK except the Certificat de Cession has an incorrect name scribbled out and I need a new one. Queue behind me joins in pointing out why would I steal a car and then register it at my home address? Madame is not amused,
I get the chappie who sold the car to give me another and go back. Checking woman says all is OK and I get to see the woman who does the registering. Now my evidence of domicile (already found OK) is not satisfactory. I gently point out that this is the same evidence that they have accepted for the last three cars. This Madame is also not amused.
Going back for the third time tomorrow taking every bill and tax document known to humankind. If you see headlines 'mad axeman runs amok in Limoges Prefecture' you may know what happened.............. I have to remind myself that logical argument is futile with these box tickers.
British readers will be familiar with the term 'Normal for Norfolk'. I remained calm and uttered nothing ungentlemanly. Though if I ever get a Cornish translation of 'may the lice of a thousand camels inhabit your underwear' I could well safely declaim it with a smile on my face and my hat politely raised.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never had a good experience at the Department of Motor Vehicles here.

They are always in a bad mood, less than helpful and have wasted much of my time over the years. I would much rather go to the Dentist and have a root canal performed without benefit of anesthesia than spend 30 minutes at a DMV office...


----------



## dneid (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh..... the DMV! Here in the states it is the dreaded futility that strikes solemn fear into the hearts of the meanest snake eater. I DREAD every trip to the DMV, which is rare now days. I have learned to master the on line maze rather well.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 28, 2014)

Friday afternoon at 2:00pm (quitting time is 3:30pm) We find out that the painters will be coming in Saturday and Sunday to work from 7:00am to 5:00pm and guess who's elected to cover it? Guess there won't be any work done on the model this weekend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 28, 2014)

Dang, that really stinks.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep..


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2014)

dneid said:


> Oh..... the DMV! Here in the states it is the dreaded futility that strikes solemn fear into the hearts of the meanest snake eater. I DREAD every trip to the DMV, which is rare now days. I have learned to master the on line maze rather well.



Not sure what the problem is but any time I get another vehicle, new plates and insure it, it has never even come close to an hour and I've had 11 vehicles. Renewing the yearly insurance takes about 15 minutes.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2014)

Damn Canadians (and guest Canadians). Why can't you be unhappy like the rest of us???????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## prem895 (Mar 29, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Damn Canadians (and guest Canadians). Why can't you be unhappy like the rest of us???????



In Ontario here, we all more than happy to bend over and let let the Liberal government have their way with us


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2014)

Slow page loading...


----------



## yulzari (Mar 29, 2014)

prem895 said:


> In Ontario here, we all more than happy to bend over and let let the Liberal government have their way with us



Damn democracy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2014)

waking up early.....it's Sunday dammit...


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2014)

Having to work on what was supposed to be my only day off this week, going to hit 85 hrs for the week !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2014)

Flare-up of RA, and a cold on top of that. Can hardly move, and spent the whole weekend in bed. Still hurt and feel like sh*t !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Pal. I'm ill with a flu and acute kidney infection. More than a week in my bed. Fever... pills, pills and again pills.... Who does have a pint of fresh cold beer? The kingdom for a glass of cold beer......!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2014)

Wish I could help my friend, but I haven't even got the strength to lift a beer mug !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you Terry. I knew if you could you helped.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 30, 2014)

I tell ya, when I was younger my thoughts of being old were more fun than it turned out to be.

For me, it's Sunday and the end of the weekend.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Sorry to hear that Pal. I'm ill with a flu and acute kidney infection. More than a week in my bed. Fever... pills, pills and again pills....


Sorry to hear that you're under the weather! Hopefully, you'll up and about soon!



Wurger said:


> Who does have a pint of fresh cold beer? The kingdom for a glass of cold beer......!!!!


You know, I'd be more than happy to help you out, my friend...but it seems that each beer I get from the 'fridge seems to end up empty before I can get it to you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll empty a few for you!
seriously, Wotjek, hope you are better!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex . (Mar 31, 2014)

2 hours sleep thanks to flat'mate' and her 'companion'.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2014)

Alex . said:


> 2 hours sleep thanks to flat'mate' and her 'companion'.


In my realm, sleep is priority one...if this is not honored, the "STFU or GTFO" rule applies...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2014)

Take care Terry and Wojtek....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Sorry to hear that you're under the weather! Hopefully, you'll up and about soon!
> 
> 
> You know, I'd be more than happy to help you out, my friend...but it seems that each beer I get from the 'fridge seems to end up empty before I can get it to you!





And THX.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2014)

Never-ending Winter in this godforsaken neck of the woods. Keep telling people my favorite *DAY* of the year is coming, Summer, one day, then it's back to flippin winter again!!!
Plus the fact that my hands are so sore it's going to be hard to twist the top off the Jack Daniels bottle when i get home tonight;(


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 1, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Plus the fact that my *hands are so sore it's going to be hard to twist the top off* the Jack Daniels bottle when i get home tonight;(


After my wreck last year, it was impossible for me to even take the top off a water bottle, so I kept a pair of pliers handy.

Works like a charm!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2014)

I may have not been paying attention, but I just found out the Atlas 5 satellite launcher uses Russian rocket engines.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2014)

The headache again.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 4, 2014)

Just about everything is annoying me today. Should have stayed in bed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2014)

The long periods standing in line to get photo's and autographs at Comic Con...lucky i didn't get Benedict Cumberbatch...I'd still be there! He was in massive demand throughout the weekend.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2014)

Cough.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2014)

No sleep, hands swollen, knees locked, and ankles bl**dy painful !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear that my friend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2014)

sounds like your in the wars Terry...take care mate...

Bl**dy Liverpool, beat Westham 2-1


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry for all your aches and pains lads.....hope that you all feel better soon!

Monday, plus.....still unable to retire at 45...bummer! 

Get well soon Gents!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hope you start feeling well soon Terry. Took my snow tires off this morning and of course, it started snowing. Hopefully this will be winters last hurrah before winter starts again next week.

Geo


----------



## Alex . (Apr 10, 2014)

Some scum have broken into the Search and Rescue unit my friend works at and caused £4k worth of damage. It's a shame, only a few weeks ago they were saving people stuck by the floods.

My other friend last night had 2 potential 'buyers' view his bike, they both jumped him and made off with his bike almost running him over in the process.

What is the world coming to?!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't ask...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2014)

Alex . said:


> Some scum have broken into the Search and Rescue unit my friend works at and caused £4k worth of damage. It's a shame, only a few weeks ago they were saving people stuck by the floods.
> 
> My other friend last night had 2 potential 'buyers' view his bike, they both jumped him and made off with his bike almost running him over in the process.
> 
> What is the world coming to?!



[email protected]!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2014)

Should be caught, flogged, and thrown in a pit. Too many scum around these days who think they can do what the **** they like - and can, due to namby pamby do-gooders protecting their 'rights'. Waste of rations, get rid of them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2014)

problem with our testing machine today...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)

Been awake/up since 'what the f*ck o' clock', bl**dy sshattered....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2014)

Twice today, my debit card wouldn't work on the 'Chip and PIN' machines at shop checkouts. One couldn't even 'read' the card, and the other stated wrong PIN had been entered, three times! But the same card worked fine at cash machines, located in the same shops, when I had to withdraw cash to pay for my purchases!
Why can't shops have an over ride facility, so that data can be manually entered?!!
I'm now having to go through all the hassle of arranging a new card, with all that entails, and changing some stored details at places like Hannant's.
And why does this sort of thing always seem to happen over a weekend, when the banks are closed, so that it can't be sorted immediately!
Bl**dy annoying !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2014)

Our local NBL basketball team losing their Grand Final..


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2014)

didn't get any modelling time again today...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2014)

Still bothering by a couple of infections being the complications following flu.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 15, 2014)

Not feeling too good. Nauseous and dizzy since I got up this morning.


----------



## Alex . (Apr 15, 2014)

Internet keeps cutting out as I try to work. Hence given up and attempted to procrastinate on here...Ok I'm just giving myself excuses to not work!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 15, 2014)

Emergency dentist visit today.
Dentist couldn't sedate nerve properly due to inflammation, meaning that he had to open the tooth and inject the sedative or whatever it's called, directly in the nerve.
And all I could do was to gargle and go "Nnnnngh!" 
Troublesome root canal treatment ensued, due to the fact that the roots in my tooth are pretty damn crooked, I spent a good hour in the chair, mouth cranked wide open, back aching from the impossible dentist's chair, and trying hard not to kick dentist to hell and back due to my fear of dentists, and the pain he was inflicting on me.
And to top it all off, I had to pay a minor fortune for the torture. 85 gbp/140 usd/765 dkk.

But hey, at least the worst is over and done with.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2014)

I feel for you Maria - it's the one thing I really hate, dentists. Next time, grab him by the b***s and say "Now, we aren't going to hurt each other, are we?" !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 15, 2014)

No need for that Maria, just give him your famous stare

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 15, 2014)

Terry: Ahhhhh, I ***like*** that! Thanks for the inspiration! 
TBolt: Ah yes of course, that'll scare him senseless.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah the stare...

or next time grab him by the B*lls and say ..."Now...we're not going to hurt each other are we?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2014)

Bl**dy leak from the cold water header tank again!
I fixed what I thought was a weeping joint from the feed pipe, but now I have water dripping through the kitchen ceiling. Checked the joint, and that's sealed and dry, so I think, but hope I'm wrong, that the slow drip might be from a small crack in the tank itself, above the joint, hidden out of sight, under the timber supports, at the back of the tank!
If it is, it means dismantling the cupboard that the tank is in, draining the system and removing the bl**dy big tank (at least 50 gallon capacity I reckon) to get to it. And that cupboard is in my bedroom!!
B*ll*cks and treble b*ll*cks !!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 16, 2014)

It snowed again.


----------



## muscogeemike (Apr 16, 2014)

Just found out our local Animal Shelter is facing closure.
They accept all small animals, no questions, and, I think, provide a valuable service to the community.
But donations and volunteer help has dried up.
A few of us are mobilizing and trying to help, only time will tell if we succeed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

bummer...Terry, and Mike....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2014)

Good Friday traffic making my journey take 50% longer than it usually does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2014)

Let me think....nothing annoyed me today...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 21, 2014)

Only the previous owner didn't leave a post box key!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2014)

Apart from missing most of the Easter weekend due to a heavy cold, and feeling bl**dy awful, with zero energy, that bl**dy leak has got worse. Thought I'd fixed it again, but it's now started dripping.
Going to be a big, very disruptive job methinks, and I just hope my landlord is back off holiday tomorrow, so I can arrange to get it sorted !
B*gg*r it, I'm going back to bed !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2014)

A good sleep should help.....maybe....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear you are ill Terry. Get well soon my friend. I'm heading back my bed too.

Not restful night ...... I'm feeling tired.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2014)

forum is loading a little slow tonight.


----------



## prem895 (Apr 25, 2014)

BBQ time, Just kidding


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2014)

Dealing with idiots (not you guys).


----------



## muscogeemike (Apr 25, 2014)

I’m undergoing treatments for my back and have yet to get my boat on the water.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2014)

Again, the weather.


----------



## Alex . (Apr 26, 2014)

Someone whose sat next to me in an empty library, and is now sniffing every 10 seconds or so. Blow ya f*cking nose!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd have to strangle them


----------



## Alex . (Apr 26, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'd have to strangle them



Might have to in a moment. I'm at the point where I'm listening for their next sniff. Might have to fart a bit and reek them out !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2014)

lost our first Lacrosse game of the new season by one goal today 9-8


----------



## prem895 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dealing with a guy who thinks I have $10,000 profit on a $25,000 car Get the **** out of my dealership.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2014)

prem895 said:


> Dealing with a guy who thinks I have $10,000 profit on a $25,000 car Get the **** out of my dealership.


On the flip-side of that, the insurance company I am dealing with refused to compensate me for the value of my car and it's contents after their insured destroyed it a year ago.

They won't go a 1/4 over it's actual value...I hate those stupid tight-fisted asoles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2014)

Threaten to call a lawyer.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 27, 2014)

My lawyer is an asle, too...a totally worthless asle

Payed him a ridiculous amount of money pretty much for nothing...

Barely got my medical bills paid, no compensation for a year's worth of lost wages (still not back to work), still no fg car, no fg income and have I mentioned that my attorney is a worthless asle?


----------



## pbehn (Apr 27, 2014)

Not today but last week. I thought I had been asked every possible question at UK customs in Calais. One time when I said I was going home to see my wife and daughter they asked what I would do there!!!!!!!!! any way last week I presented my passport but I have two passports, on spotting my other completely legal extra passport the woman on the customs desk asked me "if I was travelling with the guy behind" and then went through my car with a fine toothed comb. The UK is full of illegals and I get stopped EVERY TIME I travel to or from.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2014)

waking up a 4.15 am when the rain started....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing so far...


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 29, 2014)

Rain here too and expected every day this week. At least we’re missing out on the tornados they’re getting further south.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 29, 2014)

Stratas.................. the scourge. 
We just moved in and we pay fees of $840 per quarter. There are 32 units, and now they need to raise $40,000.00 more to cover a deficit!
WTF? 
It's gonna be about $1500. 00 for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In three easy installments..............................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2014)

Called dealership to bring my car in to get a recall notice taken care of. Told to come on down. When I get there they tell me "Oh we won't have that part for at least a month and we don't have the ability to store your car". Huh? Let me get this straight, you tell me to bring my car in when you knew it was for a recall and only after I get there you tell me you'll call me in a month when the part comes in? After I arranged for someone to pick me up? And this dealership is not close to my house. What a waste of time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2014)

Wankers....they are everywhere....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2014)

Yep .. especially in public toilets.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 1, 2014)

So sad.
Video - Canada - News - MSN CA


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

I'd hate to see it leave Canada as it really belongs there, but if it comes down to being destroyed or leaving the country they should let it leave.

I think the Smithsonian would be a great place for her to end up at.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'd hate to see it leave Canada as it really belongs there, but if it comes down to being destroyed or leaving the country they should let it leave.
> 
> I think the Smithsonian would be a great place for her to end up at.


Or Wright-Patterson


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

.....and they are adding a new wing to it!


----------



## Alex . (May 3, 2014)

Went hunting for an Avro Lincoln that crashed nearby at 0500 this morning. My problem, I was looking on the wrong side of the valley. Idiot! 

Going back Monday - With the right grid ref plotted on my map!


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2014)

Been having Internet connection problems the past three days or so, due to a fault at the local transmitter mast. That's apparently now fixed, but I'm still having problems with the forum - very slow page loading, unable to post and some other problems.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2014)

Have occasional slow page loading too...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2014)

Logged in then couldn't get on any pages for a short while....now it appears I'm back in???


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2014)

What annoyed me today you ask? The weather!!! I've reached the conclusion that there are 4 types of weather here in Minnesota.
They are as follows, from best to worst: 
1. Not as shitty.
2. Shitty.
3. Very shitty.
4. Excessively shitty.
Number 1, not as shitty, is what most people in the rest of the country would consider #2, shitty. The worst part is the average weather type in Minnesota lies somewhere between shitty and very shitty!!!


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2014)

The weather as well. It started to rain and I got the headache again. I hate it when changing so sharply.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2014)

It appears that I have caught either Ebola or the Plague.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2014)

The weather - it's wet, and gone cold again. 
Central heating off, central heating on, weak sun, then rain, more rain, and more forecast. 
What with that, and a bl**dy truck's reversing horn going 'Beep -beep-beep-' all day long today, from 07.45 until 18.00 hrs, and a dog, somewhere unseen, barking all day because of the bl**dy truck (also unseen), my head is hurting!
If only my AK47 wasn't deactivated - it'd sure stop that bl**dy reversing horn !!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 8, 2014)

Raining here, too...

As far as dogs go, it seems as though this neighborhood has an unwritten rule that every house must have at least two large dogs, with the exception of the idiot a few doors up, who has 5 yapping, hyperactive shitzus...or something like that. They just don't yap, they go into a yapping frenzy any time something moves withing a 1 mile radius. Then it's a 10-15 minute yap-fest. Then the big dogs in the area join in, which in turn resets the yap-fest. 

Once in a while, there is blissful silence. Until someone breathes, then it starts all over again...


----------



## N4521U (May 8, 2014)

The bozos who sold this place, took the cover and guts from the smke detector. What they have done with it we have no idea. It could cost 140 bucks for some idiot electrician to come out and tell us we need to repair it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

F'n people. I know why they took it apart! From the look of the oven............... they BURNED everything to cinders!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2014)

got little time for modelling today and tried a couple of decals...one cracked right through getting it in place....hope it stays together.....


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2014)

The second-class world in which we seem to be living these days.
One of those days where nothing seemed to work as it was designed to do, including my computer, packaging on pain killer tablets had to be attacked with a knife, scissors and pliers to get the ****ing thing open, and people who said they'd be here at certain times have yet to arrive, even after telling them I've been in bed ill, and want to go back there asap.
And to top it all, I had a text message from a company saying I haven't paid for the energy I've used from them, and to pay quick or they'd charge me for a debt collector's visit.They didn't state whether this was gas or electricity, but it doesn't make any difference, as I don't have an account with the company !!
I'm so incensed at this off-hand, lazy, threatening don't give a **** attitude, I'll name the company - E-ON, yes, that's right *E-ON.*
Well they can E-OFF !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 12, 2014)

Taht's tellinem!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2014)

Speak your mind Terry!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2014)

Another ****ing day, waiting in all day for the delivery of my medication, instead of being in bed, resting. Phone Chemist, who say they tried to deliver at 14.00. "That's funny" say I, "as I was looking out of the front door at exactly that time, thinking I heard a knock, but it was only a 7 ton truck making a delivery next door."
"Do you need the medication?" they ask.
"WTF do you think?" I almost said, but no, I was polite, calm and reasonable, and replied "Well, I've been awake all night, in pain, and stayed awake all day waiting for the delivery." By this time, it's 16.30 hrs.
"Well, we might be able to deliver tonight, at around 19.00 hrs, or possibly tomorrow." They say.
"OK, but I really need the stuff urgently, I ordered it _last _Tuesday. Can I get a friend to collect it, as you've told me it's back in the shop?" I ask.
"Yes, that's fine" They reply.
"OK, I'll check when he can get there, and call you back." said I.
Immediately call friend, by which time it's 17.00 hrs. He's tierd up, but says he'll get there around 18.15 to 18.30 hrs.
I call the pharmacy again, and keep trying for 30 minutes, eventually getting a reply at 17.35.
"It'll be collected within the hour." I tell them.
"OK". They reply "We'll just check it has been returned." - a delay of five minutes ensues, before I can tell them someone has already confirmed the consignment is in the shop, then "Yes, it's here, you friend can collect it."
So, having 'phoned said friend to confirm, I sit back, in pain, exhausted, and wait.
Then, at 18.40 hrs, there's a knock on the door, just as my friend 'phones me back to say the pharmacy haven't got my order.
And guess who was at the door?
The ****ing delivery driver, with my medication !
When asked what had gone wrong, he replied along the lines of he only does what the computer tells him to do.
For ****s sake, can _nobody_ in this World speak to each other, or organise a simple thing by manual means, instead of relying _totally_ on 'technology' and leaving common sense at home !!
I'm bolloxed, and off to bed !!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (May 15, 2014)

_t's a world wide epidemic mate......... _ 
They are on every continent, no one gets it straight...... A$$holes all.

Me? Yesterday sitting in front of the telly, CRASH, automatic garage door falls to the ground for our underground parking. Another few hundred for Strata to pay. More money out of our collective pockets. *Never move into a building with an elevator And a remote controlled garage door. * As soon as we moved in we got notice of a $1,500.00 Levy because of building related repairs which included fixing the garage door when someone let the F'ing thing have it driving out!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacArther (May 18, 2014)

Going to Scottsdale Gun Club in a bit, and having to spend extra money on a rental because my friend is too stingy to bring his Walther PP .32 ACP.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2014)

game of Thrones won't be on next week...damn...


----------



## T Bolt (May 20, 2014)

Have had a sharp pain behind my right shoulder blade since I painted the basement a week ago.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 20, 2014)

The weather, again!!! I'm sick of cold, I'm sick of rain, I'm sick of Minnesota!!!
Weather forcaster on 10:00 p.m. news says, "It's starting to clear as we speak", turn the channel to the other "Weather person" and he says "It will be bright and sunny when you get out of bed tomorrow morning". Well, guess what, it's not!!!
I swear if you shoved a weather reporters head up thier backside they would tell you we were having an eclipse!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 21, 2014)

Got a massive headache that Advil won't knock out. One of those headaches where you can feel your pulse behind you eyeballs!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2014)

Dam, I hate those.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2014)

Think Iv'e lost one of my wing float sections for my Bv222 GB aircraft...


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2014)

Bl**dy shingles, and the arthritis pain, keeping me awake all night, and people not turning up when they say they will. 
Why can't people have the common courtesy to stop _playing_ with their 'phones, and take the few seconds just to say, or text message, "Sorry, I can't make it" ?
But no, that's too ****ing difficult, so instead, I have to hang on, waiting and waiting, and not getting other things done.


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2014)

iPhone has decided to get stuck in recovery mode...


----------



## prem895 (May 23, 2014)

Lying prick bastards. Do you know why no one is circumcised in the Government....... because there is no end to these pricks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 27, 2014)

GD ear infection.......... GP's have been prescribing the wrong drops for a year off and on. Annie pays good money for "health insurance" but I had to pay an ENT 200 f****g dollars for 20 minutes to prescribe 25 dollars worth of drops, and a second visit Monday coming, and another F****g 135 dollars. And this one wants me to get a hearing test, another 150 F*****g dollars, to confirm my hearing is going away on me!!!! I've known This for years!

WTF is our "health insurance" for? It allows me to pay a F*****g private doctor good money and gets me a private room in a hospital!!!!!!!

I am so over it!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2014)

You take care Bill...


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2014)

With Wayne.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Back to work after a week's vacation!! Getting back to work could take some getting used too!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2014)

Working 7 on/7 off, I get that feeling all the time.

Geo


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2014)

Messy1 said:


> Back to work after a week's vacation!! Getting back to work could take some getting used too!


same here !

seems a civil war broke out in my kitchen during my absence, spent the day kicking arse and banging heads, still got more to do when others return from their time off this week !!!!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 4, 2014)

My GD shoulder, the Other one. The one Not worked on last year. Another rotator cuff in the offing. But I gotta get the GB22 done, and my Mustang for IPMS for the 24th done.

Keeps me awake at night. Aches all day. Can only lift my hand. It's the living sh!ts, speaking of which...... I gotta learn how to wipe, you know where, with my left hand!!!!!!!! Can't Even ask Annie to do That for me.

Then a call to Dr. Tantrum for a date!

***Oh the good news is............... it only cost $335.00 to make my ear good!!!!!!! I passed on the $150.00 hearing test!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2014)

[email protected] game of lacrosse today...we didn't even score....


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2014)

Troubles with my throat. Have had these problems for about 2 months already, but now I can hardly speak. Have an appointment with the specials, but it's still more than 2 weeks away.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 18, 2014)

With all the troubles you guys are having, tell me again why we have socialized health care?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2014)

The shingles thing seems to be easing off a bit - although it gives me a quick stab now and then, just to remind me it's still around. But, as I haven't been able to take my normal meds for the arthritis, until any viral infection totally clears, the RA is in flare up, causing severe pain and swelling in hands, wrists and shoulders. I can sort of handle that, but I'm now nearly five weeks behind in even starting a commission build, and only have three and a half weeks left before the model needs to be delivered to the client!
This is _really _p*ss*ng me off!
I've got the drive and enthusiasm, I'm itching to get it done (along with another overdue commission), but can't physically do it!
B*ll*cks and treble b*ll*cks !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2014)

Well in that case i'm annoyed that your situation is holding you down Terry....


----------



## prem895 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm pissed that I glued the closed canopy option for my Hase p-47 only to realize I had forgotten to put in the gun sight.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2014)

Still problems with the throat. Yesterday evening, after talking too much at work it gave up and couldn't talk. So I stayed home today, giving it a rest. Doctor could 't see much and have to wait for the appointment with the specialist, which is still 2 weeks away. 
Well, anyway, could work on my thread about Colditz which I enjoy very much.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 23, 2014)

Just when I thought things were turning around for me I get this... I recently found out that the renters who were renting from me vandalized and distroyed my property and once more the police will do nothing about it. Now there is several thousand dollars worth of damage and nothing I can do. I feel like hunting but I know that's not the answer. So I vent...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2014)

Dam, that really sucks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2014)

There was a little kitten in the street today. It had been struck and killed by a car.

Not sure why this bothers me so much, but it does.

The human race is so busy trying to invent a better cellphone that will stream movies faster but complain because it costs them money, they are screaming about GMO crops while others are starving to death. They want peace and order and hate the police that are there to provide it. They want a perfect society and are willing to kill each other and destroy other's property in that pursuit. They want cheaper fuels for their automobiles but beat their chests and rant and rave when the oil companies try and find more to satisfy those demands. They want to impress their habits and choices on others and yet complain when people want to do the same to them. They use the internet to shout at each other and crusade for whatever is popular that day, they collectively pull humanity's IQ down with their "comments" everywhere and gather information from the latest blog and beat their chests that this is the truth.

The human race is self absorbed, self centered and self important and yet, today a kitten died and no one noticed.

And no one cared.

*by the way, sorry for the rant, guys...life's just being a bit much these days...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jun 23, 2014)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Just when I thought things were turning around for me I get this... I recently found out that the renters who were renting from me vandalized and distroyed my property and once more the police will do nothing about it. Now there is several thousand dollars worth of damage and nothing I can do. I feel like hunting but I know that's not the answer. So I vent...



I hear you brother.The house next store was a renter for awhile got to know the owner abit with the last tenants he had.The guy had just dropped about 3-5k in the place to upgrade to have those last tenants thrash the place.I was ready to shoot those tenants 100lb shepherd after it attacked my wife and dog on my front porch(no one hurt) my lab did well in defending the wife.The BPD went inside the house said it was trashed and told me afterwards if that dog comes in your yard again "shoot him".When the house was sold it became aware that the tenants were dealing pot hence the trained shepherd .


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 23, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> There was a little kitten in the street today. It had been struck and killed by a car.
> 
> The human race is self absorbed, self centered and self important and yet, today a kitten died and no one noticed.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that, ... I care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 23, 2014)

Since Meatloaf died last January 21st, I have not felt like building anything. I have been in a funk such as I have never been before. Then my granddaughter was molested. That took focus away. We are still in the courts about that. 
Now I have an underhanded landlord trying to say that we owe him $1200.00 in back rent and late fee's....
We don't. He is almost 80 years old, and has told me that sometimes he forgets things. So we have to prove that we paid because he cannot find his receipts. 
It is just one more pain in my @ss.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2014)

Dam, now that's a royal PITA to deal with on top of all the other horse <bleep>.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> Since Meatloaf died last January 21st, I have not felt like building anything. I have been in a funk such as I have never been before. Then my granddaughter was molested. That took focus away. We are still in the courts about that.
> Now I have an underhanded landlord trying to say that we owe him $1200.00 in back rent and late fee's....
> We don't. He is almost 80 years old, and has told me that sometimes he forgets things. So we have to prove that we paid because he cannot find his receipts.
> It is just one more pain in my @ss.


Sorry to hear you're having to deal with so much bullsh!t...I can't compare your difficulties to mine, but I can safely say it all sucks. i truly nope things improve for ya' and right quick!

Things here have been stressfull, hell, this whole past year has been an insane clusterf**k, I just wanna go find a deserted island somewhere and forget who I am or where I come from.

Which is probably why I reacted to that little kitten the way I did, this morning. Sometimes too much is just too much...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 23, 2014)

**** Paul.................... that sucks.
I spose this is why Annie would pay direct into our LL account and get a deposit receipt. We kept them all the way back to day one, 13-1/2 years woth.

My shoulder is getting worse day by day. Can't sleep. Sitting her at the puter, arm hanging and pain shooting through to my hand. Good news is..... I can wipe my butt left handed now so I can schedule surgery!!!!!!! 

3 more days to finish my Stang for IPMS GB!

Hang in there Paul!


----------



## s1chris (Jun 24, 2014)

Roy Hosgson dropping Rooney and Gerrard and from the Endland team two games too late! 
What a tool!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 24, 2014)

Mickey and Depardieu play soccer?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2014)

Can't be annoyed after that...


----------



## yulzari (Jun 25, 2014)

International pigs bladder kicking competitions! 

Sorry world but I don't care which group of eleven men kick a pigs bladder between two sticks more than the others.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2014)

Or me - total waste of good grazing land!
Me? Just thought I was getting over the shingles attack, which also caused massive flare up of the arthritis, when I get a fever, and neuralgia !
Seems like one thing after another, and I haven't fellt 100% most of the year so far.
So chaps, sorry for not being on the forum much - I feel like s**t and have no energy whatsoever. Hopefully, I'll be back to what passes for normal soon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2014)

Dam Terry, really sorry to hear that my friend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2014)

You take care Terry....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 26, 2014)

You take care mate, your often in my thoughts.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think I need a good holiday in the sun, but my Doctor has advised me not to go away, for more than a couple of days or so at least, until they can nail what's causing the repeated infections. 
B*gg*r - going to have to cancel my trip to the Czech Republic in August. But at least I'll get to see both Lancasters in the air in the UK !


----------



## pbehn (Jun 26, 2014)

Not today but the last few days, some low life has stolen Michael Schumachers medical records and offered them up for sale. Just how low can people go for a few pieces of silver


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2014)

The author and disigner of a Flymodel cardboard B-24J. There is no piece of the model that doesn't have to be corrected.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 26, 2014)

N4521U said:


> **** Paul.................... that sucks.
> I spose this is why Annie would pay direct into our LL account and get a deposit receipt. We kept them all the way back to day one, 13-1/2 years woth.
> 
> My shoulder is getting worse day by day. Can't sleep. Sitting her at the puter, arm hanging and pain shooting through to my hand. Good news is..... I can wipe my butt left handed now so I can schedule surgery!!!!!!!
> ...



Dig it, my friend; things could always be worse!
At least I can wipe my butt with the correct hand.
Thanks for putting stuff in the correct order!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 26, 2014)

No worries mate.
I envy them that is ambi-dextrous!


----------



## yulzari (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous..........


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## prem895 (Jun 27, 2014)

yulzari said:


> I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous..........



Now that would just defeat the purpose


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2014)

prem895 said:


> Now that would just defeat the purpose


At least you'd have one left!! 


(sorry...I couldn't resist...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2014)

Co-worker listening to the same Country station on Sirius radio for the last week. They play the same song over and over. And I can't stand what it considered "Country Music" these days. If I hear the Brothers Osborne song "Rum" one more time I'm gonna loose it!!! Sounds like the damn fool is beating a sick mule!!!


----------



## MacArther (Jun 28, 2014)

Been so exhausted from my new job that I really only recover enough to do "fun" things on the weekend.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2014)

The bl**dy Royal Mail!
I got a _very _small package of resin parts delivered from Canada, and there was a Customs charge, which I expected. But 60% of this fee, the total of which amounted to almost 50% of the value of the parts, was a so-called 'handling charge' from Royal Mail !!
What bl**dy 'handling charge'? They were delivering the ****ing package anyway, and I'd paid for that service!!
Robbing [email protected] - at least even Dick Turpin had the decency to wear a mask !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2014)

I've noticed lately, that shipping anything (be it to a local town here, or to Bulgaria) has become an expensive cluster-f**k...

A good example was last Christmas, my Sweetheart sent me some gifts. When I received the package, it had been poorly retaped after they had opened the package, unwrapped the presents and even opened the envelope that had my Christmas card. The wrapping paper was then stuffed back inside the package, the loose presents dumped back in and the card and envelope crammed back in before the poor tape job, that left huge gaps in the package, barely keeping the contents from spilling out.

All in the name of security. If I had been there and seen this atrocity, I would have probably gone ballistic and ended up in prison after kicking some civil-servant's a$$...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## prem895 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm finding the kits I want to buy are reasonable, it is the shipping that usually kills it. Toronto- London 1/32 kit= $42 by Canada Post.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2014)

Sadly postage is a pain in most places....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2014)

The Time....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2014)

BBC Sport - Andy Murray loses to Grigor Dimitrov in Wimbledon quarters


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2014)

No time for lunch...or modelling today...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 10, 2014)

Have a massive sinus headache this morning, advil isn't doing the trick either. Time for the hammer!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2014)

Trying to sleep........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2014)

didn't give myself any modelling time today, dunno how i did that!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 17, 2014)

The Malay 777 brought down over the Ukraine...Christ!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2014)

Too many babies dying of late...on planes...waiting for transplants...left in hot cars...war...wish I could protect them all. Very depressing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2014)

Man, I so totally agree and understand.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2014)

I knew you would brother


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Too many babies dying of late...on planes...waiting for transplants...left in hot cars...war...wish I could protect them all. Very depressing.


I hear ya', man...this whole dog and pony show is one great big effed up mess...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I hear ya', man...this whole dog and pony show is one great big effed up mess...



amen brother...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 20, 2014)

Getting physically sick when reading the news from the Ukraine. Thinking of all those people at Schiphol, not so far away, waiting for some news.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2014)

It is hard to stomach even on this side of the pond.


----------



## at6 (Jul 21, 2014)

Went to the grocery store and got stuck behind some fat a$$ cow in the parking lot. She was so humongus that her butt needed a license plate on it. Then as I was leaving said establishment some body farted and the stench put me off my feed for an hour.


----------



## javlin (Jul 21, 2014)

at6 said:


> Went to the grocery store and got stuck behind some fat a$$ cow in the parking lot. She was so humongus that her butt needed a license plate on it. Then as I was leaving said establishment some body farted and the stench put me off my feed for an hour.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha! I needed that!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2014)

friggin' weather...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2014)

at6 said:


> Went to the grocery store and got stuck behind some fat a$$ cow in the parking lot. She was so humongus that her butt needed a license plate on it. Then as I was leaving said establishment some body farted and the stench put me off my feed for an hour.



Well, look on the bright side, at least she wasn't so large that she had her own Zip Code! I got me coat.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

Did she make beeping sounds while stepping backwards?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2014)

Typical ! The weather here is hotter than it's ever been in the last 8 years, and I've felt bl**dy awful all weekend, with a cold and a stomach bug, and the shingles back, albeit in a mild form. And on top of that, my internet connection keeps dropping out - can't get anything done!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2014)

Man, even a mild form of shingles stinks!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 27, 2014)

at6 said:


> Went to the grocery store and got stuck behind some fat a$$ cow in the parking lot. She was so humongus that her butt needed a license plate on it. Then as I was leaving said establishment some body farted and the stench put me off my feed for an hour.



I bet it was Walmart!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 27, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Typical ! The weather here is hotter than it's ever been in the last 8 years, and I've felt bl**dy awful all weekend, with a cold and a stomach bug, and the shingles back, albeit in a mild form. And on top of that, my internet connection keeps dropping out - can't get anything done!



Life not so good Terry, I feel for you mate.

Going back to your Post Office saga, we had an article in the paper yesterday. A chap posted a birthday card, normal cost 65c but the PO decided when sorting that it was oversize and though posting it on, posted to the sender an 'underpaid mail tax invoice' for $2.20. On query with the PO it was revealed that the charge covered an extra 70c for the card postage and…………………………wait for it…………………………$1.50 handling charge!

So you're not alone mate.


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2014)

Vic Balshaw said:


> I bet it was Walmart!



No. Walmart should be so lucky. I avoid that place like the plague. There were no beeping sounds because if she backed up, her off spring would have been crushed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2014)

Computer access down at work for most of the morning...now i'm further behind...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2014)

Shoulder. Pain down my arm. Can't get a good nights sleep. Off to bed at 11.30, get up at 8, then on the couch and wake up at 1, not functional till 3 or so. Nerves are shot. Trying to replace a bloody wire on the GB float plane. Hands shaking. Can't lift my arm to my old noggin. Driving kills my arm and shoulder. Pain creeping into my neck. Just the living Sh!ts I tell you. I gotta finish this GB by the 14th surgery date.

Dam.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 30, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Shoulder. Pain down my arm. Can't get a good nights sleep. Off to bed at 11.30, get up at 8, then on the couch and wake up at 1, not functional till 3 or so. Nerves are shot. Trying to replace a bloody wire on the GB float plane. Hands shaking. Can't lift my arm to my old noggin. Driving kills my arm and shoulder. Pain creeping into my neck. Just the living Sh!ts I tell you. I gotta finish this GB by the 14th surgery date.
> 
> Dam.



Hey Bill, don't push it mate. The plastic can wait, your shoulder is more important and from the sounds of it your about at your limit with it. If you push it you will only make it worse and it will take a lot longer to heal. Believe me mate it's not worth it.

*So go easy for the next two weeks. Please!!*


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2014)

bill......What Vic said! 

Take care man....


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep, you and Terry take it easy Bill, plastic lasts forever.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2014)

Well it's not the workbench that has me in pain. It's actually quite comfortable with my arms resting on the table. It's trying to sleep at night, rolling onto the bad shoulder. Then rolling the other way with my arm dragging behind stretching the ligaments. Gt to bed at one this morning, slept about I don;t know how long and up at 6.15. Am just buggerd.

Thanks tho............ 13 sleeps till surgery.
But then, I have it pretty easy compared to some others who would be glad to trade places for something that will be repaired, eh?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] weather...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 31, 2014)

Third day of a bad head cold


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2014)

I can really sympathise with you Bill. 
At my meeting with my Rheumatology Specialist, she checked out my right shoulder which, like yours, has been giving me grief for some time now. Same sort of problems sleeping, and also holding objects at certain angles. Turns out the problem is more likely my neck, which is causing the pain. It very probably is, come to think of it, but my shoulder rattles if I do things such as sanding or polishing !!


----------



## at6 (Aug 1, 2014)

Trying to reply to a thread only to get a message than I am unauthorized to perform that function and then have to re-log in.


----------



## pbehn (Aug 1, 2014)

AT6 make sure you tick the remember me box!


----------



## at6 (Aug 1, 2014)

pbehn said:


> AT6 make sure you tick the remember me box!


Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 1, 2014)

1. Someone cutting me off from the right, he was lucky I touched the brakes or he would have crashed into a bus. 
2. A guy on a scooter, without helm, coming from the left very fast, almost going over my hood and not even noticing it
3. Someone hitting the breaks without warning and stopping to a standstill in the middle of the highway without any reason. Could just avoid crashing into him with 120 km/h. 
4. A truck kepping only 1 m distance behind me, while my 5 year old son is in the back. Stupid a$$hole. 

All in one day of driving. Be warned if you drive through the Netherlands at any time.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2014)

Marcel said:


> 1. Someone cutting me off from the right, he was lucky I touched the brakes or he would have crashed into a bus.
> 2. A guy on a scooter, without helm, coming from the left very fast, almost going over my hood and not even noticing it
> 3. Someone hitting the breaks without warning and stopping to a standstill in the middle of the highway without any reason. Could just avoid crashing into him with 120 km/h.
> 4. A truck kepping only 1 m distance behind me, while my 5 year old son is in the back. Stupid a$$hole.
> ...



Well, just to make you feel better the same thing happens over here in the States, the guy that is paying attention and avoids the stupid ones usually get the dirty looks from the lousy driving a$$enheimers!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2014)

A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2014)

lost a winable lacrosse game today....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2014)

Can't sleep.....(foul language!)


----------



## at6 (Aug 4, 2014)

Went to the store and it looked like a "HUNGRY HUNGRY HIPPO" convention. A veritable sea of aisle blocking buttocks.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 4, 2014)

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## T Bolt (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2014)

I can just hear the theme from Jaws playing over the intercom!!! And someone whispering "Be afraid, be very afraid" in the background


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2014)

Scary Sh*t man.....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2014)

Smokers...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, see if someone will notice....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2014)

A Bf10D, with a '109 F (?), both with Ost front markings, attacking 'Sally B', a B-17G, currently still wearing the paint scheme she wore when altered to look like the B-17F 'Memphis Belle', for the movie of the same name. So a mix of theaters, a mix of time periods, and a somewhat inaccurate rendition of the B-17G, in a somewhat fanicfull setting .
Can't see any UFOs though ....................


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2014)

All I thought was....what the..!?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2014)

Sure that's not a Bf109B up there on the left? That's a mighty big intake for anything other than Spanish Civil War era...

And where's the "cheek" guns on the B-17?


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2014)

That's what I would call "artistic license".


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 9, 2014)

No ball turret, Belle was wearing blue on the port side was she not?

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2014)

The other things I noticed were the single checkered cowl (which Memphis Belle never had) and the tail-wheel just dangling back there...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2014)

I think the artwork is based on the B-17G 'Sally B', based at Duxford. This was one of the B-17s painted as 'Memphis Belle' for the movie, in 1990. At the time, it was made to look like a B-17F, with the chin turret removed, and, as part of the payment, a ball turret was fitted, along with the earlier top turret. The aircraft was painted in OD/NG, having been in NMF, and has retained the colour scheme and markings, with the added checker cowling, and had the chin turret re-fitted.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2014)

Well then, why didn't they paint it as Sally B?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2014)

And why not get the right model of '109, in the right theater?!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2014)

oh now you're taking all the fun out of it!


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2014)

Don't forget to look at the nose art. Artist got that wrong too plus the burning engine has an unfeathered prop.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2014)

Sometimes if the engine takes certain damage, it disables the pitch...there have been many accounts where they lost the ability to feather or it has a "run away".


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2014)

had to forfeit our Lacrosse...not enough players...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 12, 2014)

Well............ it's all about "private heath INSURANCE" over here.
Seems once again, you pays sh!t loads of premium per month and All it does is allows you to pay More good money to Private doctors to do what would be free if you didn't have Private health insurance!!!!!! Our premiums would More than pay for the bloody room the Private H.I. pays for! 

Annie pays Hundreds per month for the two of us, and I have to pay $500 more good dollars for my shoulder op!
Now if I went in as an emergency patient and had to have emergency surgery, I would probably get the same bloody team, for FREE!

I am so over this I may go in tomorrow bloody drunk!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2014)

forum is loading s..l..o..w..l..y


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2014)

First Game of the EPL and my Westham loses to that tottenham mob....


----------



## Marcel (Aug 19, 2014)

This morning something broke from my wisdom tooth. Just the thing to happen while I'm on holiday


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2014)

Teeth never pick appropiate times to cause trouble!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone told me Jan is having wisdom teeth inserted ....
The bl**dy lock bolt on the seat release on my mobility scooter sheared off! 
If the broken end can't be drilled out, it means the seat can't be removed, which means the scooter can't be loaded into a car, which means I might be struggling at the air show this coming weekend.
B*LL*CKS !!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2014)

Hope it can be fixed Dogsbody.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2014)

Nothing yet...


----------



## at6 (Aug 20, 2014)

Marcel said:


> This morning something broke from my wisdom tooth. Just the thing to happen while I'm on holiday


 Does that mean we have no more wisdom if we have them removed?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2014)

at6 said:


> Does that mean we have no more wisdom if we have them removed?


actually, I think they are called wisdom teeth because you're wise if you get rid of the dang things early on...otherwise they're eventually a PITA


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2014)

D-bags that win e-bay auctions and then choose not to communicate or pay for them.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2014)

I've given up on ebay and more recently, Amazon.

Nothing but trouble unless I purchase items that are worth about 20 dollars. Last summer, I purchased an item at Amazon for close to 400 dollars, didn't work, so I sent it back for a refund. The seller received the item but never refunded me the cost. I went round and round with Amazon customer service in emails, then they wanted me to call and then wanted me to chat...none of these methods produced results...we seemed to be stuck in a terminal loop. So I wrote to Amazon directly and told them that their seller scored 400 dollars, which I hope they choke on and Amazon lost a customer. I'm sure they could care less because there's plenty more folks out there to fleece.

Bottom line, is that unless I can see the item in person, hold it, look at it, I am not interested...


----------



## at6 (Aug 20, 2014)

That's why I never use Amazon. At least with Ebay and paypal there is a process which covers your purchase.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2014)

I've had an account with Ebay since 1997 and it is nothing like it used to be.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm sitting on a bus heading to camp 1 day early for overtime. I don't do overtime. There are 7 company days, 7 George days. What was I thinking. The universe has been thrown out of balance so if anything bad happens, you can blame me. 

Geo


----------



## at6 (Aug 25, 2014)

Just got my city utility bill and they raised the water rate again even though they allegedly rescinded that. I never thought I'd live to see they day when the city charged twice as much as the gas and electric company.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 26, 2014)

Mortgage company re-evaluated my escrow payments so now my mortgage payments have almost doubled. And on top of that my son's bike was stolen out of the back yard today and the dishwasher just puked out tonight.

Some times it's just not worth getting out of bed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 26, 2014)

T Bolt said:


> Mortgage company re-evaluated my escrow payments so now my mortgage payments have almost doubled. And on top of that my son's bike was stolen out of the back yard today and the dishwasher just puked out tonight.
> 
> Some times it's just not worth getting out of bed


 That super sucks. They screw you over and its called business, do it to them and its called a crime. As for the bike thief, I wish we could treat it as horse theft and bring out the good old rope.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2014)

My dishwasher has been leaking this night. I found out this morning when the whole kitchen was flooded and the water has even gone through the wall to the hallway. We've got a wooden floor, so this is going to be expensive if it has to be replaced.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2014)

Marcel...dude...my heart bleeds for you brother. That sucks! Hope all is not lost. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree, that really stinks!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 27, 2014)

Damn, not nice. Had this happen some years back on a cork floor, luckily the insurance covered it.


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2014)

sorry to hear that Marcel.

me, well it looks like it might be time to take my Dog to the Vets to be put down.

poor bugger is 15 years old and he has gone completly blind over the last month or so and is not coping with it well, he is also favoring one of his back legs and the Vet agree's it is quite weak !

he is not the happy guy he used to be and i dont want to watch him continue to be stressed over not seeing things and almost jumping out of his skin when ever anybody goes near him.

going to see how he copes over the next week and go from there.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 27, 2014)

it's tough to see a companion suffer.
Help the old timer out.....................


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2014)

Those are bad times Karl, when a compagnion finally gets old. Hope you can do what's best for him. 

The ensurance expert will be here on Friday to see what can and needs be done. We'll see.


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks guys, going to leave it for this week and see how he goes but to be honest it does not look good.

he is healthy enough i feel **** for thinking about ending his life but it might be for the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 27, 2014)

That is one of the unfortunate duties of a responsible, loving pet owner. My first Rott several years back ended up full of cancer. My vet said we could either let the cancer take it course, or put her down now before she really started suffering. I just could not bear her suffering, she was just in the early stages of the cancer really getting serious, but it was apparent there was nothing that could be done. She was only 5 or 6. We went in for some blood work because she was having some issues, and it ended up being cancer. Was totally unprepared. But if you love your pets, you have to put their needs ahead of our own. Tough thing to deal with!


----------



## javlin (Aug 27, 2014)

I hear you Karl Mine is 16 but she still seems happy and ready to play.Like yours her eyesight started waning a few years back but she can still see and her hearing is starting to show deficiencies but she seems happy!Like I said she still plays a little ball.


----------



## at6 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roche, my heart goes out to you. I've had to make that decision twice in the last 18 months. First with Bob because of kidney failure and then Rusty due to a sudden abnormal growth in his abdomen. Never an easy decision, but love demands it if they are in any kind of pain. Each time one of our little four legged angels dies, my heart breaks. When I say our, that includes your k9 companions.


----------



## at6 (Aug 27, 2014)

Marcel said:


> My dishwasher has been leaking this night. I found out this morning when the whole kitchen was flooded and the water has even gone through the wall to the hallway. We've got a wooden floor, so this is going to be expensive if it has to be replaced.


 I hope your floor can be saved. Had a water heater leak and flood most of the house some years ago. We have slab flooring and so it was only a matter of getting the carpets and pads to dry out.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2014)

Very sad news Karl, my thoughts are with you.

This week keeps getting better and better.....
So in addition to the higher mortgage payments, stolen bike and broken dishwasher, I found out today that I'm being taken off the best work project I've ever been on a few months before it's over and being put on a job that from everything I know about it promises to be one of the worst and could be stuck there a year or more.


----------



## javlin (Aug 27, 2014)

I hear what you are saying Glenn and while it is no comfort nor met to be "life gives us roses and piles of sh*t",Me I have been stuck in compost for about two years now a lilac would do for now  I do hope your new appointment is not as bad as feared


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2014)

Some difficult times guys sorry to hear of it....

Discovered this afternoon A Guy I dealt with on a semi regular basis before he retired late last year passed away from cancer this morning....so it seems a few of us are finishing the week on a rather sour note...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2014)

Just sent a model to the states, Alabama to be precise, for the princely sum of 8.05$CDN. The one reason I don't purchase models from the States is that the shipping is about 30$+. I realize Canada is uphill from the U.S.of A. and the price of gas and all, but a 22$+ difference?

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Finding out that my younger sister had to put down her Dachshund named Diamond this weekend. Seems she had a tumor on her liver that burst and she was unresposive and could not walk. I used to take care of her on weekends and when they went on vacation so it's almost like loosing my own dog.
I'm going to miss her standing on her hind legs and peeking over the leg rest of my lazybog, letting me know she wanted up. I would have to lean forward so she could jump up, the scoot myself over so she could lay next to me between my left leg and the armrest, had to be on the left side... or when she would get startled and run around the room like a bat out of hell, yipping, and then jump up in the chair and most times I don't think she was even awake anymore when she landed on it.


----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Finding out that my younger sister had to put down her Dachshund named Diamond this weekend. Seems she had a tumor on her liver that burst and she was unresposive and could not walk. I used to take care of her on weekends and when they went on vacation so it's almost like loosing my own dog.
> I'm going to miss her standing on her hind legs and peeking over the leg rest of my lazybog, letting me know she wanted up. I would have to lean forward so she could jump up, the scoot myself over so she could lay next to me between my left leg and the armrest, had to be on the left side... or when she would get startled and run around the room like a bat out of hell, yipping, and then jump up in the chair and most times I don't think she was even awake anymore when she landed on it.



Sorry to hear that. Loss of any little "bark angel" can be heartbreaking. My thoughts and prayers for you and your sister at this time of sorrow.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 9, 2014)

Marcel said:


> My dishwasher has been leaking this night. I found out this morning when the whole kitchen was flooded and the water has even gone through the wall to the hallway. We've got a wooden floor, so this is going to be expensive if it has to be replaced.


Things are getting worse. Got an insurance expert and they only want to pay the dayvalue. That value has been estimated as 600 euro, while I need 1800 euro to repair the damage. Bloody vultures.


----------



## at6 (Sep 9, 2014)

Just before leaving the animal shelter yesterday, a family came in wanting to surrender a dog. When they found out what the fee would be they left. As I was headed home, just down the street where I couldn't stop, I saw the dog heading back toward the shelter. The rotten rat bastard just dumped the dog to face possible death or injury under the wheels of any passing car. It reminded me of my ex-stepfather dumping our dog Smut one night in Birmingham Ala.


----------



## at6 (Sep 12, 2014)

I came home from the animal shelter today and because our current doctor wouldn't refill a prescription written by our previous doctor, my estranged wife went into another one of her vile moods. When that happens, this place isn't fit for man nor beast. We share the house and live on my Social Security and if it weren't for my three little dogs, I would find a way to afford a divorce from the b%t^h and leave her to fend for her self. It's a da*n shame that Adam couldn't be satisfied with his right hand and a sheep. Now that I have that off my chest I feel a little better. On the good side, one of my little fur babies at the shelter was adopted today.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Discovered wet floorboards in my 2001 Blazer. Had a very wet week this past week, so will have to find the leak.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2014)

Man, my problems suddenly seem minor compared to a couple of you gents. I wish the best!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Things are getting worse. Got an insurance expert and they only want to pay the dayvalue. That value has been estimated as 600 euro, while I need 1800 euro to repair the damage. Bloody vultures.


I know your pain, Marcel.

I hate insurance companies almost as much as I hate lawyers and politicians. They are all dead-weight on society and every time I have to deal with one, I am overcome with the urge to throat-punch them.

It's been one year and five months since that old woman hit me head-on and her insurance company still has NOT compensated me for my car or related expenses. Six months after the wreck they sent me a form to sign off on my car (just the car, not the camera equipment that was destroyed or the rental vehicles I had to pay for) and that check was for the "generous" amount of $9,000. Considering that my Scion tC was just 5 years old with only 38,000 original miles, special ordered from the factory with all performance options...$9,000 wouldn't have even been a down payment on it when it was new. So I rejected that offer and they have refused to even respond to my letters, emails or phone calls.

This was NOT a $9,000 car:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I know your pain, Marcel.
> 
> I hate insurance companies almost as much as I hate lawyers and politicians. They are all dead-weight on society and every time I have to deal with one, I am overcome with the urge to throat-punch them.
> 
> ...


As much as you dislike the lowlife lawyers, You may have to get one to get a fair settlement.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2014)

at6 said:


> As much as you dislike the lowlife lawyers, You may have to get one to get a fair settlement.


That's the other half of the story. It's long and complicated, but the bottom line is, I was hosed from the moment that old woman's car hit mine...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2014)

That F**king sucks David.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2014)

Had time to model today and really didn't feel in the mood...


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 21, 2014)

Had to work Saturday and Sunday this week. Will be 70 hours by the end of today. Doesn't leave much time to work on models. Another 4 days before I get a day off, but at least that will be a 3 day weekend.


----------



## rochie (Sep 23, 2014)

well i have put it off but will be taking my Dog to be put to sleep tomorrow or thursday !
at work now office closed with a tear in my eye, has to be done poor old bugger is having a hard time with being blind, he is losing weight rapidly and is drinking 4 times to much than is healthy for him, Vet thinks its the stress of it all.

feel like **** right now.

Toby in happier times


----------



## at6 (Sep 23, 2014)

Rochie, That is so very sad to hear. I've been there and know everything that you are feeling. My deepest sympathies my friend and I mourn with you.
Larry


----------



## javlin (Sep 23, 2014)

Karl mine is not to far off herself as a Lab she turns 17 in Feb 2015 still playing ball some (short distance) but her hind leg and breathing is starting to come into play.My Son who leaves for boot camp the 10/14/14 says should she pass away hold the info till later.The two of them grew up together and we will dearly miss a great companion.Condolences Karl


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## rochie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words, I will miss my friend of 15 years after he was abandoned outside a nightclub and we took him in.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2014)

Dam, that just stinks. My deepest sympathy and condolences my friend.


----------



## at6 (Sep 23, 2014)

rochie said:


> Thank you for the kind words, I will miss my friend of 15 years after he was abandoned outside a nightclub and we took him in.


When you think of what might have been if you'd left him there, you blessed him with love, a home, and special devotion. In return you were blessed with a loyal loving friend and fond memories of good days shared together. That is how I remember the four that I've lost over the years and what I will face when my current three are gone.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2014)

Really sorry to hear that Karl.
My annoyance today? Came downstairs to find around six square feet of the kitchen ceiling on the floor, and water dripping through ! 
I had a very small leak from the header tank almost a year ago, which was repaired, but it appears it's been 'weeping', and filled the void between the floor and ceiling, until it just gave way!
On top of that, the cistern in the toilet has just broken, meaning a new one is required.
Not my day !!


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2014)

cheers guys.

well it is done, had to rush back to work so not really sunk in yet, but at least it is all over for him and he is not suffering any more.

going to be strange for a while not seeing him around15 years is a long time to be mates !


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear of the loss, Karl...it's hard to lose a pet. Their time with us may short by our terms, but they leave behind the joy of fond memories, so they aren't really gone afterall


----------



## at6 (Sep 24, 2014)

rochie said:


> cheers guys.
> 
> well it is done, had to rush back to work so not really sunk in yet, but at least it is all over for him and he is not suffering any more.
> 
> going to be strange for a while not seeing him around15 years is a long time to be mates !


 I had to put my Bob down last year and it still seems like yesterday. I had raised him from and an8 week old puppy and had him for 15 wonderful years. This year we had to put down our Chihuahua, Rusty and that too still hurts. Getting Rocky a week after losing Rusty helped some but my greatest joy after my current three 'babies' is spending hours at the no kill shelter caring for dogs awaiting adoption.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2014)

...and kuddos to you for loving him enough to end his suffering instead of prolonging it.


----------



## Totalize (Sep 24, 2014)

Karl,

Really sorry to hear of your loss. We lost our border collie in April and it was tough on the kids and my wife. I was not as attached to him but I really did not realize the impression he made on me as well until after he was gone. I miss the heck out of the old guy even now. We didn`t have him for 15 years like yourself so I can only imagine how tough this must be on you and your family.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2014)

Not happy at the Westham V Man U scoreline at present....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss Karl.


----------



## at6 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'll have to stop watching news. With all of the crap being signed into law around here and this or that "new" tax, I've finally come to a conclusion. This country is infested with bed bugs at all levels, oh wait, we call them elected officials and lobbyists.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 1, 2014)

Moonbeam Brown just signed a law in California banning plastic shopping bags. The entire freakin' planet is falling apart, and Sacramento is worried about effin' plastic bags...

THIS is the reason right here, why California is no longer the world's 6th economic power.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 1, 2014)

Here in Oz plastic bags have to decay in one-two years.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 1, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Here in Oz plastic bags have to decay in one-two years.



And we have to pay for them if carting goods out of the shop.


----------



## at6 (Oct 1, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Moonbeam Brown just signed a law in California banning plastic shopping bags. The entire freakin' planet is falling apart, and Sacramento is worried about effin' plastic bags...
> 
> THIS is the reason right here, why California is no longer the world's 6th economic power.


And he still wants to explore Uranus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 1, 2014)

Vic Balshaw said:


> And we have to pay for them if carting goods out of the shop.


In California, even paper bags are under attack, San Francisco wants to add more taxes to soda to combat obesity because fatties are victims of fast food and soda pop. The best way to bring obesity under control would be to pass a fatty tax. More than ten pounds over weight, 75 cents per extra pound on a monthly basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2014)

They found a possible ebola case here in town. Some guy who came from Sierra Leone. Hopefly he just got a flu or something, because this is coming very close.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2014)

at6 said:


> In California, even paper bags are under attack, San Francisco wants to add more taxes to soda to combat obesity because fatties are victims of fast food and soda pop. The best way to bring obesity under control would be to pass a fatty tax. More than ten pounds over weight, 75 cents per extra pound on a monthly basis.


The best way to combat childhood obesity is to get those little bastards off their asses and outside and do things. Get off the computer, turn off the play station and stop texting. Mom driving the kids to school and soccer practice is bullsh!t...When we were kids, we rode our bikes to little league practice and had to walk to and from school. We roamed all over the countryside, climbed into orange trees in the groves and ate oranges...we chased cows in the pastures and built forts near the oil fields. There's a whole world out there that needs exploring...



Marcel said:


> They found a possible ebola case here in town. Some guy who came from Sierra Leone. Hopefly he just got a flu or something, because this is coming very close.


We have a few cases here, now and everyone is freaking out. Some guy flew in from Liberia and got sick so now they are saying that possibly 100 people were in contact with the guy. I mean seriously? only 100 people?

This clown was in contact with people to the airport in Liberia, boarded a plane and flew to Dallas. He got off the plane at Dallas international airport then spent time downtown before he got sick and went to the hospital...he was then sent home, got worse and went back to the hospital and lo and behold, they realize he's got ebola.

That's not a hundred people...that's more like several thousand people he had contact with...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah, I read that Dave. 
Ebola is a strange thing. When Ebola was first discovered in 1976, a nurse who got infected panicked and vanished in the city of Kishasa. She was missing for about a week, by the time they found her she was deadly ill. Still no other cases were found in the city although she must have been in contact with thousands of people. 
On the other hand, the current epidemic is like the worldrecord domino bricks. Even after 5 months they still cannot contain the spreading. Although it doesn't look much, 3000 people at the time compared to millions with flu epidemics, this still is a nasty bug. Makes me as biologist pretty nervous. Now this bug might be found at about a mile from my home.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2014)

couldn't get on the forum last night....


----------



## rochie (Oct 8, 2014)

only a small thing.

now that my group build kits are finished i went through my stash looking for the next subject, deceided on a Okatai Ki61 Hein, opened the box to look at contents and found the missing exhausts from the Monogram P-39 i just finished using modifyed eduard exhausts !


----------



## Siddley (Oct 8, 2014)

Flies, flies and more flies. It's grape harvest time and that means the flies leave the vines and come and annoy me instead. There are hordes of the little pests. 
I claimed 4 kills and a probable ( last seen heading back to enemy territory with smoke pouring from it's port wing ) in the last 5 minutes alone.


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 8, 2014)

Not feeling like starting a new topic, but latest bad thing here is the information that my father has the colon cancer. Hopefully it can be 'attacked' with medicaments, since it looks like it is in an early stage.


----------



## at6 (Oct 8, 2014)

tomo pauk said:


> Not feeling like starting a new topic, but latest bad thing here is the information that my father has the colon cancer. Hopefully it can be 'attacked' with medicaments, since it looks like it is in an early stage.


 Will keep you in my prayers. Hope treatment will be successful.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2014)

Dam, that really stinks. I'm really sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Siddley (Oct 8, 2014)

tomo pauk said:


> Not feeling like starting a new topic, but latest bad thing here is the information that my father has the colon cancer. Hopefully it can be 'attacked' with medicaments, since it looks like it is in an early stage.



Two years ago my mother in law was diagnosed with colon cancer - she visited us last month - happy, fit, healthy and cancer free. 

I wish just the same for your father.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2014)

sorry to hear about that Tomo, hope things work out for the best.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2014)

With all here. I'm sorry to hear about that Tomo. Hang in there.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2014)

Sometimes life is put in perspective............ soryy to hear, hope things work out well Tomo.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 9, 2014)

I wish him all the best Tomo...


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for your encouraging and kind words, people.


----------



## javlin (Oct 12, 2014)

Waiting in line for abit while watching my tax dollars at work and then they get a loan/cash back from the card !! Really!! I head out to my POS chevy antique truck while she drives off in a 2010-12 Toyota Camry.I guess so when you get $400+ month for food and probably housing, electricity[guberment(I also contribute to my local power co.$2 a month for needy)] I guess you can afford that new car note?I get ZILCH from my guberment personally after 40yrs of payng taxes.  off the soapbox.


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2014)

I can understand your frustration. I drive a 30 year Toyota and a twenty eight year old Dodge. I live on Social Security now and get a few benefits from the state. But then again, I earned it from years of hard work. There are young people getting more without working with new cars and I some times wonder where I went wrong since I still don't know how to work the system.


----------



## javlin (Oct 13, 2014)

My son disembarks for the Air Force in 3 hours off to boot camp in Lackland AFB TX.Father/Son memories being made are over boys become young men once they leave school allowing new bounds to begin while the father the proprietor of punishment goes on leave.We have had some nice summer's for the last three years going to museums and hanging out and some fishing in there too

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Oct 13, 2014)

Thks at6 it was tough had not cried like that in quite awhile


----------



## at6 (Oct 13, 2014)

there is always sorrow in parting but there will also be a time to rejoice when he visits on leave.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2014)

Had a root canal treatment at the dentist today. Now it hurts like a son of a *****. Everytime something touches it, I go throught the roof. Cannot eat or drink. Stupid thing is I went to work when the anesthetic still worked, so I'm sitting at my work waiting for the day to finish. Cannot leave as I drive with someone else.


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2014)

work, not busy enough to warrent me being here but not quiet enough for me to go home though !!!!

so sat in my office leting my chef's get on with it cruising the forum on my office PC !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2014)

that doesn't sound so bad Karl?


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> that doesn't sound so bad Karl?


probably not but would of rather been at home doing same but drinking beer and eating a bag of salt and sweet popcorn !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2014)

rochie said:


> probably not but would of rather been at home doing same but drinking beer and eating a bag of salt and sweet popcorn !



That's a fair call..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 20, 2014)

Eating a bag of chips this morning and breaking a molar tooth in half. Hurt like heck at the time Thankfully it is not that painful right now, just a dull throb. Can't get in to see the Detist until later this afternoon.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 20, 2014)

Driving through a biblical storm on the Autobahn last night everyone was doing 50MPH (80KMH) exept the odd fool doing two times that all were in 4x4 (SUVs) what is it about these tossers that makes them feel immortal? I dont mind them killing themselves, please drive into a tree at your earliest convenience but dont take some of the rest of humanity with you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)

problem with our test machine....again...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 26, 2014)

Annoyed would be a good term....
bewildered is right up there.........
gobbsmacked? yep that one too.....

Need a "flyscreen" "screendoor" Gauze door", just depends on your origin what it is called.
Need the screen, gauze, replaced.
Was not aware one needs a double degree and special training and be a member of the SDG, "Screen Door Guild", in order to repair one.
This sort of work is "not done by glaziers", it's done by door manufacturers. "Glaziers stick to Glass" he says. "Screen doors is a specialty", he says. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is there special training after their 8 years of Uni or F'n what.............................

I just want the screen repaired.............. $75 dollar call out fee????????????? You gotta be sh!tting me!

F*************************************************************CK

I'll be all right.............. rum and coke will do the trick. Someone is having a birthday in here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2014)

You seem a tad miffed Bill.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2014)

Do it yourself Bill. Done a few in my day. I hope they have home repair stores in Australia. Just bring the bead to the store and buy the next thickest one, pickup a cheap bead installer tool and a roll of non-metal door screen and let the cursing begin! Seriously it's a little bit of a pain in the ass in the beginning, but stick with it and you will be happy with the results
Oh, and if you can get someone to hold the screen "square" while you press in the bead that would be a bonus!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2014)

You think Wayne.........

Vic, you just have to be Here to whitness the regulations of DIY, or should I say the consequences.

Contractors aere required to do almost everything. I have found a "Screen expert", 25 k's away and is about 2/3 the cost of DIY products to do the job. The little tool you mention, the wheel, is almost 30 bucks here..... I am living on an island! I would have to buy a 14 meter long roll of mesh to do a 2 meter job. 

Contractors? Don't get me started. The first lesson they learn is how to leave the customer in a learch! Don't show up at all.. show up four hours late... never finish the job... "Do you rent, or own this property?" This will determine the quality, or completion, of the work!!!! One rental I was in, the tiler Never came back to grout the tile in the Sower!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Temporary crown put over my cracked tooth last week is still giving me aches and pains on and off after a we. Hopefully it's just taking a bit longer to heal and not something more drastic like needing a root canal before the permanant crown goes on.


----------



## at6 (Oct 27, 2014)

Endless campaign commercials all day long."Vote for me not him/her!!!!!!!!" I'm so sick of this crap that I think they should just beat each other with a baseball bat to the death and the survivor wins. We already know that the winner is going to bugger us. It's just which one will bring flowers, take us to dinner, then use lubrication afterwards.


----------



## at6 (Oct 27, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Temporary crown put over my cracked tooth last week is still giving me aches and pains on and off after a we. Hopefully it's just taking a bit longer to heal and not something more drastic like needing a root canal before the permanant crown goes on.


 I hope that you don't need one. Never had one, but I hear that they hurt like h7LL.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2014)

Couldn't get our damn test machine working today...


----------



## Siddley (Oct 31, 2014)

One of our cats, Azul ( named after her blue eyes ) is missing. This isn't like her and I don't think we'll see her again. I am worried for the others - Azul's sister went missing a couple of months ago. 
We live in a rural area of Spain and there are birds of prey around which are big enough to take a cat and some venomous insects too.

But one thing which is nagging at me is that our nearest neighbour ( about half a klick away ) has a son who is a junkie and generally very, very weird. I trust him just about as far as I can throw him. I'm no angel, I'm a lifelong biker and have done a lot of things I wouldn't want to mention here, but there is something very wrong with that guy. If he is hurting our cats in some way then it'll be a big problem. 
I am a live and let live person, but animal cruelty ( as opposed to legitimate hunting or pest control in the proper context ) pushes all of my buttons and I can be very unreasonable and irrational when I come across it happening.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm on the same page with you, Siddley...I have less than zero tolerance for anyone who brings intentional harm to animals, especially for the sake of a cheap thrill. Anyone I catch doing so runs the risk of great bodily harm.

I know that having pets that like to wander, especially in a rural area where there's big hungry things, is cause for concern. Up here in the outer edges of town, pets are at risk from Mountain Lions, Coyotes and Eagles and the occasional Bobcat.

I hope that Azul has found a kind neighbor who's been spoiling them a little and that she'll make her way home, soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 31, 2014)

7 grandchildren with Halloween candy.


----------



## gjs238 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Very annoying indeed
*



dedalos said:


> So the conlusion is that the F8F was better/faster than the me 262 at low altitude. Can you calculate how much faster the F8F was?
> Also since the F8F was faster than the 262, the rear bear would fly rings around the 262. The f8f was really an amazing design





dedalos said:


> Oh really? So if the 262 engage the tempest at low altitude in a series of sustained High speed turns and firing passes will lose?Interesting.
> Now it becomes clear to me why the allies did not bother to field their jets.Their amazing piston engine fighter designs could easily defeat the 262 on 1 vs 1 combat. Period.





dedalos said:


> Unlike a piston engine fighter the me 262 could retain his Energy through High speed turns much much better. Why should a 262 let its speed fell down? He could impose its own terms of dogfight.A High speed dogfight is still a dogfight. And at High speed had excellent agility. While most piston engine fighters could turn inside the turning circle of 262, it could fly faster in the perimeter of the circle. So to correct thing to say is " the 262 had to respect the tempest IF its pilot was stupid or inexperienced or outnumbered 20-1 or taken by surprise"
> About the vulnerability of its engines, what i can say. Hits on its engines had catastrophic results, while hits on the engines of P51, Spitfire, Tempest, La7, P38, had positive results in their performance.Besides, the damage resistance of these planes is legendary





dedalos said:


> You just dont get it. The me 262 had a wider arc but was flying much much faster on its arc. The piston engined fighters could initially turn inside that arc but flying in a much slower speed could not attack the me and soon would loose even more speed.All me had to do was to keep its speed and sooner or later would find a firing opportunity





dedalos said:


> You too Shortround6,you too?!?!?!





dedalos said:


> It was fatal mistake for the Me 262 to dive away from P51 ???????????????????? Where did you read that???? Me 262 had a diving speed of M 0.084-0.86
> Because you dont believe me i reproduce from Eric Brown page 66 " I carried dives up to a maximum M0.84............and this capability had undoubtedly endowed Me262 with a marked advantage over every other operational aircraft of WW2"
> Also " a very respontive and docile aeroplane","harmony of control was pleasant" , "First class combat aircraft for both fighter and ground attack roles"
> 
> ...





dedalos said:


> Drgondog
> Truly and honestly respect you and i found your posts on many forums very educative. But this post of yours, i have to say, is full of inaccurancies. Even more depressing is the fact that several members liked it, even experienced fighter pilots.
> Please, PLEASE read the Reports ,not of the german pilots , but the AMERICAN pilots who transfered them in America, and the AMERICAN pilots that test flew the 262 in America. They simply disagree with you . It rolled and turned very well at speed and was fully acrobatic. For more details read their Reports. I will ask you just one question. Two posts above yours, i copied Word by Word the experience of Brown with the 262. A pilot WHO flew every single aircraft that we talk about. His says the 262 had a desicive advantage in diving over any other combat aircraftof WW2.Brown one of the most experienced test pilots ever. And then , you write , NO it had nearly the same with the P51/P47 and the same with the Tempest /Spitfire. Either Br own or you is wrong. By the way he also states the me 262 as" the most formidable combat aircraft of ww2".
> Also i dont understand your comment on 262 engines. Should be able to outperform its opponents on 1 engine? Also the second engine could very well save the aircraft if not for the thousands enemy fighters that covered every corner of germany in 1945
> It s pointless to continiue the discussion. We have to agree that we disagree at everything


----------



## Siddley (Nov 1, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I hope that Azul has found a kind neighbor who's been spoiling them a little and that she'll make her way home, soon.



Azul came home about 11am. It was very unlike her to disappear and she is wary of strangers. One thing I had forgotten though is that this weekend is an unofficial holiday. Most of the homes around us are only occupied on holidays and I wonder now if she got inside a place which is usually closed up and got herself locked in. 
I honestly thought she was gone for good....
This has NOT annoyed me

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 1, 2014)

Good news!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2014)

Great to hear she's home safe!

Hoepfully she won't do this again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2014)

Unreal...another double post.

So this is what is annoying me today...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2014)

Just 2 things,

1 - People that double post! 

2 - Obama.

I try to fly out of New Haven CT this morning to Philly. Delayed almost an hour because Obama was flying in (though cool to have seen Marine 1 and a pack of Ospreys)

Finally get to Philly and delayed once again because Obama is apparently following me. Wait an extra 3 hours, finally get onto the plane and starting to Taxi and every plane at the airport has to stop because, you guessed it, Air Force 1 landed.

Then the damned plane did not serve bourbon!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Just 2 things,
> 
> 1 - People that double post!


Hey bite me!

It's not like I am trying to take Matt's title away on purpose! 




vikingBerserker said:


> 2 - Obama.


Careful!

Talk like that might earn you a 3 a.m. visit by "those that would help you improve your attitude", in a black sedan...



vikingBerserker said:


> Then the damned plane did not serve bourbon!


Well, now that's a legitimate complaint (and a damn-shame, too!)


----------



## Siddley (Nov 3, 2014)

The media coverage of the Spaceship Two crash is getting on my nerves.
But we don't have a TV, so I can choose what I want or don't want to hear....I'll stick to more informed sources than the mainstream media.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2014)

My frigging fat gut. Man I gotta get into shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Siddley (Nov 3, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> My frigging fat gut. Man I gotta get into shape.



Tell me about it  I find it difficult to exercise because I have serious leg injuries from a bike crash. I'm not fat but some days I can't walk to the gate of our house without serious pain. I used to be really fit, but not any longer...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2014)

After my car wreck a year and a half ago, i find it really difficult to do alot of things...even simple things I used to take for granted.

Fortunately, I can walk a little better and a little further than I could this time last year.

The physical stuff I deal with, it's the ongoing legal bullsh!t that annoys me to no end.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> My frigging fat gut. Man I gotta get into shape.



Brother, I'm in the same Tug Boat!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2014)

Common theme it seems. I told my wife I would start to use the camp gym when it opened(last week). Looks like I've gotta quit work..

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> My frigging fat gut. Man I gotta get into shape.



You sure have opened up a lot of lines of Guilt buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Shame on you.
Fortunately, or not, I am 71 and who gives a sh!t if I have a fat gut!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2014)

Hahahahaha. Seems I have touched a nerve. Glad I'm not alone though.


----------



## gjs238 (Nov 4, 2014)

Don't feel too bad, look at the Saudis...



Thorlifter said:


> Since I'm currently in this S***hole of a country and given the nonsense that is going on in this region, I thought I'd ask you guys this. Recently, in response to ISIS movement around Syria, Saudi sent 30,000 troops to the Northern Saudi/Iraqi border. I have always heard that Saudi is the big dog in the yard and not many people would mess with them.
> 
> *But here is what I have observed in my 6 months of being here. I know there are exceptions to everything, but these people are the most out of shape and LAZY people I have ever seen. If the United States is the most obese country, then Saudi is number two. *Driving past their military bases the equipment looks old and who knows how much of it even works. They hire ex-pats to do EVERYTHING here as it seems physical work is too demeaning for them to do.
> 
> So......if ISIS were to cross the Saudi border, just how capable is the Saudi army and air force?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh yeah...that makes me feel worlds better!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 4, 2014)

I just hope ISEL is not on this forum reading your assessment!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2014)

Too damn bust to have lunch or a break today...some important stuff that needed to be done..


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2014)

The same that cheered me up today... nothing.


----------



## at6 (Nov 7, 2014)

The same thing that p*ssed me off election night. Prop 47 passed giving thieves a green light to steal any and everything. California is turning into a total sh!thole. So many felonies will now be misdemeanors that we will have to live behind bars while crud suckers will roam the streets. All the voters read was the title and failed to read the actual content. So much for "informed" voters. Hope all of the idiots who voted for it find giant cacti shoved up their b^tts.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

My a - hole coworkers carving up the OT to suit themselves.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, I don't know if 'annoyed' is the right word...
But, one of my pals passed away last Saturday, due to cancer....
Had told her mum that she wasn't feeling well, going to sign herself in, in the hospital...
Downhill from there....
She had been battling cancer for 5 years and she looked like she was beating it....
Life sucks....I'll sure miss her!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that...

That's very close to what happened to a close friend on mine, a friend of well over ten years.

I discovered he was battling cancer while I was in the hospital from the wreck, he was undergoing chemo. This past spring, he was looking great, getting real active and looked like he had beaten it.

I went to call him shortly before my birthday and left a message on his machine and his wife called me the next day and told me he had passed away a few weeks before.

I felt horrible.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear brother!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Guys....


----------



## at6 (Nov 8, 2014)

My condolences guys. Never easy to hear such news about friends.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

One of the more difficult things about a friend or family member passing, is the self-realization of one's own mortality.

In our youth, we tend to take our existance, and the existance of those around us, for granted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear that guys. My condolences...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 8, 2014)

That damn 'C' work seems to touch us all in some way. My thoughts are truly with you guys.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2014)

That just stinks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

Much obliged gentlemen!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have an old friend here at work, Submarine vet. Made his way up to Chief of the Boat. He is going through the chemo.
Endless rounds with the V.A. over past issues and whether or not the present condition affects them or not. He is 70 and only works to keep health insurance for his wife's condition.
It is shameless how Congress treats those of us that served. Especially a 30 year man.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 12, 2014)

From the Continental congress, through the bonus March until today. The veteran has always taken it on the chin. Sad to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 12, 2014)

Or elswhere!
Where the sun don't shine.
Poor old bugger.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2014)

constant interuptions during my modelling time!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Having to return to work after six days off for deer hunting, and what's worse having lost my expensive folding pocket knife the first day I was in the hunting woods. I've got a good idea where it may be though, but it's in thick grass and now buried under snow. Going to have to borrow my buddies metal detector next spring when I am up there next and see if that will find it.


----------



## at6 (Nov 15, 2014)

One of the Bark angels, Pomona was adopted last week and then brought back yesterday because she peed in the house. These are shelter babies who have had no option but to relieve themselves in their kennels as they have been there for several months. Even previously house broken dogs need retraining after a time in confinement. I wish that people would understand that when they come in to adopt one of these little sweethearts. It breaks my heart to see how little they know about pets. Maitai didn't even get 24 hours before he was returned. They don't give them any real chance to adapt to new situations or try to work with them. This is a sad reflection on how people have become addicted to instant satisfaction and if it requires any effort on their part, they choose to "throw the little one away". Disposable thinking like this makes this a truly sh&tty world.


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2014)

New wife closed the patio door after I went outside. Of course it is dark and I could not see the glass door. head first into the door. Lucky the hard head did not break the glass. I was carring a box so both hands and the head hit at the same time. Now where is my bottle of jack?


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2014)

My band has stopped. We've been playing together for exactly 10 years. But now, our singer/bass player stopped and that's it. 

On the brighter side, have been talking to the drummer to startup a new project. Maybe I'm going to do vocals. We'll see.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Marcel, and I hope you can all reform into another band.

I waited in for a parcel delivery today. Saw the Royal Mail parcels van come and go at the usual time, around 12.45, and no parcel, so thought it must be here tomorrow instead.
Come 14.30, I nip into the bathroom, then pass the front door about three minutes later, only to find a card, left by _another_ RM delivery, noted at 14.30, stating a parcel delivery had been attempted, and I can pick it up at the local sorting office, about 1.5 miles away, tomorrow !
Can't RM personnel knock hard enough for house occupants to hear, and wait at least a few seconds until they get an answer ?
Bl**dy irritating !!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Sorry to hear that Marcel, and I hope you can all reform into another band.
> 
> I waited in for a parcel delivery today. Saw the Royal Mail parcels van come and go at the usual time, around 12.45, and no parcel, so thought it must be here tomorrow instead.
> Come 14.30, I nip into the bathroom, then pass the front door about three minutes later, only to find a card, left by _another_ RM delivery, noted at 14.30, stating a parcel delivery had been attempted, and I can pick it up at the local sorting office, about 1.5 miles away, tomorrow !
> ...



And here we have the reason as to why Dogs hate the mailman!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2014)

The mailman's behaviour here in Poland is the same. This is really annoying.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2014)

Bummer Terry. No home delivery in my little hamlet though the P.O. is only a kilometer away.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2014)

The mailman here is about the same caliber. Also, if he can't get the mail to fit in the box, he doesn't set it on the porch, he literally crams it into the boxand forces the door shut.

I'm sure there are many civil servants who are genuinely good people, but it's the other 99% that irritate the eff out of me...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Once again it's that time of the year for the most dreaded and hated thing on earth, Christmas shopping!!! I hate Christmas shopping!!!


----------



## stona (Dec 9, 2014)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Once again it's that time of the year for the most dreaded and hated thing on earth, Christmas shopping!!! I hate Christmas shopping!!!



The joy of the internet can help you there. Here just about everything will be delivered with the exception of SWMBO's gift which will be a 'click and collect'. She has better built in scanners than any airport security and any delivery would be immediately assessed and I'd be rumbled. She can detect a model kit before the postie has even walked up the drive. I'll smuggle her present in when she's out 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2014)

stona said:


> The joy of the internet can help you there. Here just about everything will be delivered with the exception of SWMBO's gift which will be a 'click and collect'. She has better built in scanners than any airport security and any delivery would be immediately assessed and I'd be rumbled. She can detect a model kit before the postie has even walked up the drive. I'll smuggle her present in when she's out
> Cheers
> Steve



Yes, the Internet helps you avoid the crowds of zombified masses that wander the malls and stores, paying more attention to thier cell phones than what is going on around them, but it's not having a clue what to get anyone that annoys me even more.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2014)

couldn't get my testing centre working today...beeps on starts and screen goes white...and repeats....frustrating....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just smashed my good knee into the drawer hanging from my workbench at work. Flinging expletives did not seem to help at all.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2014)

Dam, I cringed when I read that.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 11, 2014)

Ever have one of those days?
Today's the day but not as bad as this!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2014)

Great pic. I'd always wondered about the bail-out procedure, over the guns and out of the open face of the Rose turret.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2014)

As long as he is bailing out...maybe a spot of polishing...?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Having to listen to Stevie Nicks beller the song "Silent Night" on the radio at work this morning. That makes 3 times having to hear her version this Christmas season, that's 3 times more than one person should have to endure.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2014)

Forgot how tedious long revision days are, especially when done on top of being in the hospital for most of the day...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2014)

War on children. How can you believe to do god's will when you are killing children?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)

A-Fricken-Men!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## at6 (Dec 19, 2014)

The Taliban and North Korea. The Taliban butchers babies and the North Koreans commit cyber terrorism over a movie they don't like and then threaten to actually attack movie theaters. Considering how our "brave leadership" caved, I can't help but wonder what is next. Over night "Uncle Sam" became "Aunt Samantha".


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2014)

They are not doing "God's will"...they are young men, who have been pawns in power schemes since the dawn of mankind. The Bolsheviks, the NSDAP, the PLA and on and on and on....all impressionable youth who have been misguided into an ideology that only benefits those elite few, who are behind the curtain pulling the strings. 

The latest example is "ISIS" who's goal is to resurrect an ancient Caliphate aka Kingdom which is nothing more than a power scheme to launch a few elite to the top of the pile and lord over it's subjects with absolute power.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 19, 2014)

What Marcel said.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Butch Cassidy, the Sundance Kid, and the other cowboys who have been working on the house next door really p*ssed me off!
They finished work mid-afternoon yesterday, no doubt going off to spend their easily-earned cash in the nearest pub, and left their radio switched on. So all night I had the bl**dy thing blatting out crap, only a few feet from my bedroom window, as the darned thing was on the scaffolding alongside the side of the house, butting into my back yard.
A friend who is doing the interior work on the same house, and overseeing these cowboys, called in earlier today, and asked me what time this bunch of wasters 'knocked off' today, thinking, upon finding said radio, that they'd been there, as arranged. When I told him the radio had been squawking all night, since yesterday afternoon, he, too, was somewhat displeased !
I now have eyes like 60 Watt light-bulbs, haven't had any sleep since Thursday night, and have the same ****ing songs circulating endlessly in my head !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear old boy!
As for me, when it comes to these worthless, useless.....eeerrrmmmm....I need to learn new swear words, besides fleas from 1000 camels, arms too short, glue, etc., etc., enough said!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2014)

F**king idiot drivers that don't watch where they are going.....cause they are on there F**king phones, 2 near misses today....it should be legal to shoot these [email protected] as they will never learn....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2014)

Yep, I agree. I was crossing a pedestrian crossing today, on my mobility scooter, with the lights on green for me, and red for traffic. Half way across, a car skidded to a halt, just missing me - the girl behind the wheel was texting with one hand, and must have looked up at the last moment. Had I been more mobile, I would have dragged her out of the car and taken the (pink coloured!) 'phone off her, and smashed the ****ing thing to bits, before politely handing it back to her, with a few words of wisdom!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2014)

[email protected] are everywhere mate...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm glad we don't posses all the idiots in the world!


----------



## rochie (Dec 31, 2014)

people who have booked to celebrate the new year at my hotel that dont look at the menu or what is actually happening before booking.

more than a few have turned up and started whinging, dont like the room, dont like the menu, dont like the area the hotel is in, just bugger off and stay at home if you dont like being with others in a strange place and do a bit of research on what you are paying for !

one couple have actually said when they booked a party of 2 they thought they would be tagged onto someone elses table so they wont be sat on their own !

bloody english people i hate them !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2014)

Nowt as queer as folk, eh Karl ?
Today, of all days, I've been hit by massive flare-up of the RA. Can hardly move, got severe pain, and been unable to do anything all day - can't even get dressed, and typing this with one thumb !
No New Year celebrations for me tonight - b*gg*r !!


----------



## rochie (Dec 31, 2014)

sorry to hear that mate, wish i was not on breakfast shift tomorrow otherwise i'd pop over and pour you a drink !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2014)

Daughter is sick. Spending New Years taking care of her...which actually I don't mind.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2014)

Dam fellas, 
Terry: I hope you get to feeling better quickly!

Jim: I hope she gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 2, 2015)

Visiting family in Russia, father-in-law getting ready to checkout. Its been very slow and painfull for him. Tells us he sees family members who have gone on in his dreams. Nothing to do here but wait.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh man sorry to hear that brother. At least you guys are there for him.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Starting the day with a massive headache, and ending it with another massive headache!!! Bourbon Whisky to the rescue!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2015)

Excellent remedy!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 8, 2015)

Windows 8.1. Just bought a new laptop with this on it. Don't know who thought up this mess of buttons, tiles and screens, but I get totally lost. Time to format the drive and install a better system.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2015)

Agreed Marcel!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yet another massive sinus headache again. This is getting tiresome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

toooooo many days off the forum....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2015)

Just had a 'phone call, ten minutes ago, informing me that one of the guys who works part-time behind the bar in the local pub, has been found dead, at home.
He hadn't turned up for a meeting at his normal work-place yesterday, and hadn't been seen for around 24 hours, and hadn't shown up for his 'shift' at the pub this evening, so the Police were called and entered his house, where they found him in bed.
He's one of the chaps who shared my 60th Birthday party three years ago, being one day older than me, and I only saw him on Thursday afternoon, when he asked if I'd be coming to the pub, as I haven't been for a while, and people were asking after me.
I told him I'd see him there on Saturday night .....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear Terry, my friend, very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2015)

More shocking than anything else as, apart from him perhaps carrying a little extra weight, he always seemed fit and healthy.
Just off to the pub now, a lot earlier than originally intended, to attend the wake.


----------



## drgondog (Jan 17, 2015)

I would have to venture that the sight of Secretary of State Kerry, swaying and lip synching to James Taylor singing "You've Got a Friend" and wishing 'Hugs" to the French people may have been 'annoying' if it wasn't just plain pathetic.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, Terry...

And Bill, Kerry visited Sofia, Bulgaria on a NATO related energy referendum and was greeted was a less than cool reception. The folks in Bulgaria don't really like the guy, from what I hear.


----------



## drgondog (Jan 17, 2015)

Missed the part about your friend Terry. My sincere condolences.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2015)

Yea me too, sorry to hear that my friend.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 17, 2015)

This must be the season for deaths. This is all I've heard everywhere. My father-in-law also passed away. The way they deal with the dead in Russia is very different than what I've seen in the States.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2015)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> This must be the season for deaths.


Yes, I have lost three close friends in less than 5 months...and it really sucks 

Sorry to hear about your Father in law


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2015)

Condolences fellas.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2015)

Took my second flying lesson this evening. Unfortunately it was down the basement steps when my week ankle gave way 3 steps up. of course both hand were full of ice fishing equipment and they went flying as well. Thank goodness I don't use a spear for fishing in the Winter months. Now I have a sore ankle, sore wrist, sore back and sore knee.
Anyone want to take an insurance policy out on me, I'm sure it will pay off sooner or later.

P.S. My first flying lesson was over the handlebars of my Motorcycle when it came to a sudden stop after piling the rear bumper of a minivan. Not fun, but it probably looked pretty spectacular to the witnesses.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2015)

Jesus Buck did you kick a black cat or break a mirror or something...take care man...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2015)

Had to do a clean install of Windows. Been meaning to do it for a while but still annoying all the same. At least everything is backed up...


----------



## pbehn (Jan 27, 2015)

Listening to the pathetic BBC covering the anniversary of the Holocaust today. These prats are English and make their living speaking English and communicating in English as they were taught to do at their English Universities studying English. Why did they repeatedly say to the survivors of Auschwitz and other camps that their accounts were "unbelievable" and "incredible" . Their accounts are a historical fact that is hard to stomach but just because it is hard to listen to don't go into "sport" mode and start throwing around words that are completely inappropriate. The same plonkers were discussing a frightening rise in Anti Semitism without once mentioning the religious group responsible.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

Damn! South Korea scores in injury time to send Asian cup into extra time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2015)

some post taking quite a while to load....


----------



## at6 (Feb 7, 2015)

Saw Governor Twit on the telly describing how "complicated" it is balancing the needs of a stinking fish over the needs of people here in the valley. We have one H*ll of a drought going on with a need for water to keep our farmers from going under and the eco-pansies do everything to keep us from building more dams to provide for our needs. If those turds are so environmentally conscious, lets tear down Hetch Hetchy and restore that valley back to what it was before the dam was built.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 7, 2015)

That delta smelt, or whatever it's called, has invaded the aquaduct system...it doesn't belong there. Why the eco-terrorists persist in protecting an invasive species defies logic.

And the core problem of the aquaduct system, is that it was designed to deliver water to the state's agricultural regions, not provide water for cities.

I think the best thing we could ever do for this state, is get rid of the eco-terrorists, get rid of Governor Moonbeam and his crowd and put a lid on transplants that keep flooding in from all over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2015)

Went to move a cup of enamel thinners, so that I wouldn't knock it over whilst replacing tools - and knocked it over, flooding the entire work bench !
Bl**dy amazing how far liquid can flow - B*gg*r !!!
The whole room now stinks of thinners !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)

I would be happy if my room was stinking with the thinner. My wife has just finished descaling our kettle using some of vinegar. Geez.. even our dog started to snort and cough. I think I should open a bottle with the Nitro thinner. At least it can kill the odor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2015)

Nah, open a bottle of 'T Stoff' instead, my friend !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)

It wouldn't help Terry. I'm afraid I would be forced use the entire box of T Stoff bottles. And even then not sure if that could help. But the idea sounds great. THX.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2015)

Shmmell? wot schmell. I scmel not no ninevar, an ize not a thrunk as youz drink I am ............ hic !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2015)

Somehow ballsed up part of a phone number on an engraving job i had done...jeez I was p*ssed....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2015)

Westham getting hammered in the FA cup fifth round...4-0


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2015)

Picking something up in the dark this morning and getting an exposed staple in the end of my finger under the nail....OUCH!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 16, 2015)

It's just one thing after another lately. Spent much of Saturday lifting boxes and re-arranging things in the house. Saturday night my right knee started to ache. Sunday I could not even bend my knee. Monday moring, off to work and could not bend it in order to even get in the car. Had to dang near lay down on the seat and pivot my leg in while puching with my one good leg to get into the car.
Add to that tomorrow I get to see the Dentist again for a deep root cleaning or whatever it's called, where the go down under the gums to clean up the nasties. Should be fun.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Add to that tomorrow I get to see the Dentist again for a deep root cleaning or whatever it's called, where the go down under the gums to clean up the nasties. Should be fun.



It's called a scaling and I just got one done. The 4 shots of novacaine hurt more than the actual deep cleaning so take it from me, as one who has a primal fear of dentists, it's no big deal.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Picking something up in the dark this morning and getting an exposed staple in the end of my finger under the nail....OUCH!



My cheeks puckered on that one!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dang knee is still killing me. Took 15 minutes just to get dressed this morning as I can even bent my knee in order to get socks, undergarments, and pants on!!! Top it all off I fell on the floor at work today trying to set my ass down in my chair, it started to scoot away from me as I was fully commited to sit, and I couldn't catch my balance with the bad leg. 
That broke the last straw and I reluctantly made a doctor appt knowing full well they won't do much other than tell me to take Ibuprofen, put ice on it and try not to walk on it! You wait and see.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 18, 2015)

Someone on another site telling me I'm wrong for saying that the USAAF didn't operate Corsairs and that the photo in question wasn't from 1943 by telling me the date a USAAF Bomb Group was in the Pacific in 1943 and was escorted by Corsairs, which is all irrelevant information. And you wonder why people spread misconceptions...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2015)

Catch22 said:


> Someone on another site telling me I'm wrong for saying that the USAAF didn't operate Corsairs and that the photo in question wasn't from 1943 by telling me the date a USAAF Bomb Group was in the Pacific in 1943 and was escorted by Corsairs, which is all irrelevant information. And you wonder why people spread misconceptions...



I'm believing that you ripped them a new one?

Geo


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 18, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> I'm believing that you ripped them a new one?
> 
> Geo



Well I did correct them but then they came back with a source that was inaccurate, so then I had to dig out another source. Basically he claims an F4U-1D was lost during December 1943, when the type wasn't even accepted for evaluation until 22 April 1944.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2015)

Spent $45.00 on an electrical part for my car to fix the turn signals and hazards, only to literally watch it go up in smoke during testing. Fudge!!!!! I guess that wasn't the problem!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2015)

Turn signal/hazard light problem - very probably a simple relay or fuse.
When I had my Jeep Cherokee, a 'mechanic' at a garage 'snagged' it for the annual MoT ( compulsory safety certificate in the UK), saying the lights didn't work properly due to some sort of complex, and expensive fault.
He would though, wouldn't he, as he thought he'd get the job of fixing it ?
I remembered a similar fault, many years ago, on my Ford Escort rally car, so I took it home, changed the relevant fuse and replaced a relay that had corrosion on the terminals, and 'bingo' - all worked as it should.
Oh, and it only cost about £5 to do !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2015)

WHITE Paint.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2015)

Don't you know Terry, I have the service manual and the first thing they say is replace the fuse. Problem is I can't find the damn thing! So I went with the next thing they said to replace. So many problems with the electrical system, I don't know if I have the time, patience or skill. The manual is written in Greek (to me)!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2015)

What type of vehicle is it?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2015)

Fuse box will be in one of three places on most vehicles :-

Under the hood, against the fire wall.
In the glove box
Under the dash on driver's side, alongside steering column.
The fuse will probably be the coloured, clear plastic type, the colour normally denoting the voltage/amperage.

If replacing the fuse doesn't sort it, then check the connections to both indicators (sorry, turn signal lamps!) in the _*trunk*_ - if a connection is going to come loose, for some reason it nearly always happens in the boot of the car - that's 'trunk' in the U.S. of course !
Also, on some vehicle systems, if one bulb goes out, the flashers won't work !
Worst case scenario is the flasher unit itself, a small cylindrical part, in-line between the fuse and relay, which just attaches via either spade terminals, or possibly a couple of small bolts, and should only cost a few Dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2015)

It can also depend on the make of the vehicle, too...

And on several Japanese (and some U.S.) vehicles, the turn indicators are divided by half and fused accordingly: Right/Left side. To make this more complex, the R/L fuses may be found on the interior fuse box or the PDB (Power Distribution Box) found under the hood (typically near the battery). Most often with a 10 Amp fuse (red ATC or ATM style)

The relay for the Hazard (emergency) Flashers can be found under the hood, in the PDB and so will the Turn Signal relay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a Toyota minivan that I blew the fuse for the trailer lights. Took over an hour to figure out where it was..... Under the plastic molding at the bottom of the rear hatch.

Miserable day today
1) Got stuck doing another persons assignment and it went very late tonight.
2) Was not suppose to work tomorrow as someone else volunteered, then was told I had to work tomorrow because the guy who volunteered makes too much so I had to do it at my lower rate. Makes me want to tell them to go F off and find a higher rate myself.
3) Coming down with a head cold


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2015)

That really blows.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2015)

Coughing... I have gone down with a cold again.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2015)

Tooth pain


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> What type of vehicle is it?



Chrysler PT Cruiser


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok. Update on my first world problem. Long story short, there was a 30 amp fuse in the 15 amp slot for the Hazards in the engine compartment! I can only surmise that since the turn signal module was attached to the hazard module that is why it was burning it out. Should have listened to what I read in the service manual and really give the fuses the once over...ALL the fuses! Thanks for all the input guys! 

Bought another $45.00 turn signal module and some fuses and I'm good now for the most part. Had to buy it at another auto parts store as I was too embarrassed too admit I didn't check the fuses.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2015)

Good find Jim.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah lucky that Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 21, 2015)

The problem may lie a little deeper than the wrong fuse, actually. There is a reason why someone put the heavier fuse in the slot.

And a wrong fuse won't short out a turn signal switch.

I suspect there may be a wiring issue, where someone has fooled around with the system...perhaps a trailer wiring eff-up or something along those lines?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2015)

I totally believe you that someone put the 30 amp fuse in the 15 amp slot to maybe "fix" something else. However I'm looking for a short term gain, to get the directionals fixed and now with the 15 amp fuse in I know the module that I inserted won't burn out again to the tune of $ 45.00 a throw. As far as the rest of the problems...it's too damn cold out to diagnosis anything else! I'm hoping that she will last a year.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 21, 2015)

Hopefully it'll work for you, and whatever the fault is won't roast anything else expensive!

I suppose that a 30 in a 15 slot has to be far better than some of the things I've seen in the past (foil over glass fuse, copper tubing in a glass fuse slot, paper clips, etc.) although my alltime favorite was a customer that had an intermittent problem with his two way radio, brought his work truck in and I found the entire fuse block was faulty...however, where the 20 amp SFE glass fuse should have been, for the rotating light circuit, there was a .22 LR round instead...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 21, 2015)

I Was working with superglue to fix a small piece that chipped off my dresser and I got a little on my finger without even realizing it and then I went to use the bathroom. The rest should be self explanatory.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh damn!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh man, I second that!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> I Was working with superglue to fix a small piece that chipped off my dresser and I got a little on my finger without even realizing it and then I went to use the bathroom. The rest should be self explanatory.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 23, 2015)

It was quite the conundrum, that's for sure!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


>



Any trembling hands there Pal? You know it might lead to....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2015)

Family friend who was basically another father to me sends me a letter telling me he is dying of cancer. Sorry. Had to unload this somewhere.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2015)

Wurger said:


> Any trembling hands there Pal? You know it might lead to....



Perfectly fine thankyou sir...thanks for asking...

Sorry to hear your news Jim...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Perfectly fine thankyou sir...thanks for asking...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2015)

Sad news Jim.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2015)

Goddam White paint.....


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 26, 2015)

I had to spend a last day with my best friend at school before he moves to Washington. Sorry to hear about that Jim.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2015)

Picked up a bl**dy irritating, intrusive programme on my computer from somewhere unknown. 
A thing called King Coupon, which posts ads randomly, for example, if I click on a selected subject, or even use the scroll bar. It's changed the page layout when i do a 'Google' search, and slowed-down page loading etc, and I can't find the effing thing to get rid of it !
Their web-site gives instructions on how to uninstall, by doing the usual and un-installing the programme, but the bl**dy programme can't be found !!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, Terry...malware hijacks suck and the a-holes that write those malware scripts should be castrated while being repeatedly throat-punched during the neutering process...

Check out this link and see if it may be of any help: Remove "Ads by King Coupon" virus (Easy Removal Guide)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 28, 2015)

So educational information.
Thanks for sharing, Terry and Dave!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Dave. I followed the instructions and, still unable to find the bl**dy elusive King Coupon, I un-installed all recently installed programmes I didn't recognise.
And guess what?
The ****ing thing is still here, and making it extremely difficult to use the Internet.It appears to be an 'un-findable' extension to Chrome - very sneaky.
Looks like I'm going to have to get my computer expert friend in, with his specialised software to 'clean out' my PC.
If I could find the bar stewards who do this, I'd string 'em up by the goolies with piano wire, whilst playing an endless loop of Justin Beiber !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2015)

Hope you get that Friggin' computer virus shite sorted Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Dave. I followed the instructions and, still unable to find the bl**dy elusive King Coupon, I un-installed all recently installed programmes I didn't recognise.
> And guess what?
> The ****ing thing is still here, and making it extremely difficult to use the Internet.It appears to be an 'un-findable' extension to Chrome - very sneaky.
> Looks like I'm going to have to get my computer expert friend in, with his specialised software to 'clean out' my PC.
> If I could find the bar stewards who do this, I'd string 'em up by the goolies with piano wire, whilst playing an endless loop of Justin Beiber !!



Had you disabled the option of automatic system restoring before you started uninstalling these recent programmes? If you haven't many prevoius settings were restored and the malware could have been re-activated again.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmm. I don't know to be honest. Since the change to Windows 7, it's difficult to sometimes find anything on the stupid system - all things have changed completely.
However, all the unrecognised programmes have been un-installed, but the actual King Coupon can *not* be found anywhere, and is still interfering with my Internet connection. When I first log on to the 'net, three 'new tabs' appear, behind the master tab, with some sort of extension, which I immediately delete. These, if checked, show that they can't be found anyway !
I think this has come from either Amazon, or a link here on the forum, as they are the only other sites I've visited, apart from my regular, bookmarked sites or e-mails . Just typing this is taking a long time, as there's a few seconds delay betwenn me typing and the characters or words appearing on screen !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)

Terry, check if any of these uninstalled earlier files didn't appear in the CP again. Especially check on these files: Right Coupon, RemoveThaeAdAopp, UTUobEAdaBlock, SafeSaver, SupTab, ValueApps, Lollipop, Software Updated Version, DP1815, Video Player, Convert Files for Free, Plus-HD 1.3, BetterSurf, Trusted Web, PassShow, LyricsBuddy-1, YRight Coupon 1.2, Media Player 1.1, Savings Bull, Feven Pro 1.1, Websteroids, Savings Bull, HD-Plus 3.5,


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)

If there isn't any of these check on the Chrome settings.... Click the Chrome menu button on the browser toolbar, select Tools and then click on Extensions.

In the Extensions tab, remove the Right Coupon, SafeSaver, DP1815, Video Player, Convert Files for Free, Plus-HD 1.3, BetterSurf, Media Player 1.1, PassShow, LyricsBuddy-1, YRight Coupon 1.2, Media Player 1.1, Savings Bull, Feven Pro 1.1, Websteroids, Savings Bull, HD-Plus 3.5 any other unknown extensions by clicking the trash can icon.
Basically, if you have not installed an extensions then you should remove it from your web browser.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)

Also ... For Google Chrome

Remove Add-ons or Extensions
1. Run Google Chrome and then click on 3 Horizontal Bar or Wrench icon at top left corner of the web browser
2. Next click Tools and then on Add-ons
3. Now search for extension defined as King Coupon or similar, select it and remove it by clicking Trash icon
4. Reboot Google Chrome, so that steps could take effect.
Alter Web Browser Settings
1. Run Google Chrome and then click on 3 Horizontal bar icon at top left corner of the internet browser
2. Next click on settings>search>Manage Search Engines
3. Now set your favorite search engine from the list of preferred ones and click on Make Default. You can also remove unknown search engines from the list.
4. Reboot the chrome, so that steps could take effect



For Mozilla Firefox
Remove Extension or Plug-ins
1. Run the browser and click on Tools from the top menu
2. Select Add-ons > Extensions
3. Select useless or undesired plug-ins in the list relating to King Coupon infection or similar and either Delete or Disable them
4. Reboot Mozilla Firefox, so that the measures could take effect.
Alter Web browser settings
1. Start Mozilla and on the address bar type about:config and press Enter.
2. Now in the search box browser.search.defaultsearchenginename, one you get it, right click on it and select change.
3. Reset it to your favorite search provider and save it.
4. Next search for entry browser.search.selectedEngine and reconfigure it to other than what it already defined.
5. Lastly, search for entry browser.newtab.url and modify it to on: newtab if you new tab will open with your set website.
6. Reboot Mozilla, so that steps could take effect.


For Internet Explorer
Remove Add-ons or Extensions
1. Run Internet Explorer and click on Tools and browse to Manage Add-ons
2. Select unknown add-on entries relating to King Coupon infection and either Disable or Remove them.
3. Restart Internet Explorer, so that the measures take effect
Alter Web Browser settings
1. Run Internet Explorer and click on Tools and choose to internet option
2. Now go to General tab> Change Search Defaults> settings
3. Now set your favorite search engine from the list of preferred ones and click on save as default.
4. Reboot Internet Explorer, so that the measures could take effect


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2015)

Wife put her symptoms in Webmd, so now she has Pancreatic Cancer. I'm in for a long week!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2015)

Heck Jim ! Sorry to hear that !

Wojtek, I got similar info from Karl via a text message, and deleted some unwanted extensions and, so far, it seems to have worked.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)

Great !  It appears that the King Coupon malware used extensions as well. Therefore I was sure you had to clear the net browser settings with them. Especially if you have uninstalled all the recent installed soft and couldn't find anything more. But it is better to follow all steps for a such "hunting" for viruses than omitting one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Terry


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wife put her symptoms in Webmd, so now she has Pancreatic Cancer. I'm in for a long week!



Maaaan.....sorry to hear that Jim!


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 1, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wife put her symptoms in Webmd, so now she has Pancreatic Cancer. I'm in for a long week!



I'm sorry to hear that, Captain  
Hope it will be put under control as much as possible, as early as possible.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear that Jim. Hang in there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2015)

Jim.....gobsmacked man....sorry to hear your news....


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2015)

Very sorry to hear that Jim. Hopefully a doctor has some answers.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2015)

wow Jim...what the heck?

I certainly hope it's something that appears to be cancer. I'll hold good thoughts for an encouraging report from the Doc.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2015)

no luch break today, too much going on at work...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2015)

Not today, but four weeks ago.
Another two weeks in the bloody hospital. Side effects from the radio therapy after prostate op. Blood clots from my bladder. Had to go thru my abdoman again to empty my bladder. over half a liter of liquid in it, I was ready to burst. Then 11 days with a three way catheter, fluid in-fluid out for 24/7 to flush it. blood clots tyhe size of cockroaches. Talk about painful!!!!!! Now two weeks home and still bleeding, looks like GD cabernet! I am just over it. Sorry.

So, my friends, have your PSA levels checked, don't even have to have some stranger poke a finger up your butt! Cath it early and NO radio therapy to f*ck things up!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2015)

Holy sh!t, man!

I hope you're healing quick and feeling much better soon!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2015)

Get well soon Bill. I keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2015)

Heck Bill, that sounds like hell ! Hope you recover and get some relief from the pain and discomfort very soon.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2015)

Bill and Vick, my thoughts are with you. 

This morning I learned that a collegue with whom I had been working vor many years suddenly had died last night. Too young.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2015)

You take care Bill....

condolences Marcel...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 6, 2015)

My condolences and best wishes gents!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2015)

My condolences and best get well soon wishes guys!

F... all sleep last night, means a kip later today...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your colleague Marcel.

Same here Jan. Just got off to sleep last night, or early this morning, then woke up twenty minutes later with severe pain in the right knee, calf and ankle, and 'standard' pain everywhere else. Gave up trying to get to sleep at 07.15 and decided to get up and have a brew. Took nearly 15 bl**dy minutes to get down the stairs! 
So, a kip later, meaning another wasted day with **** all getting done, and I'll probably be too dozy to get out to meet Mick for a pint tonight - again !
Bl**dy sick of this, I need to A.) move to a warmer, drier location, B.) have a body transplant, and C.) have a rub-down with an oily woman ... er, rag, I meant rag !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2015)

...or an Agnetha Faltskog lookalike?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2015)

That'll do nicely, thank you !


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2015)

Been having a sore knee as well lately, pain in the tailpipe that is....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2015)

nothing has annoyed me today.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

goddamit....Westham lost AGAIN!


----------



## at6 (Mar 18, 2015)

Had to look up Agnetha Faltskog and while she's alright...................still would rather have a Britt Eklund look alike.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2015)

Melbourne Victory levelling the score in outr local [email protected]


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2015)

Waking up early...it's Sunday for christ sake...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2015)

discovered we missed a super record month in sales by a couple of thousand dollars...we had already smashed budget.


----------



## rochie (Apr 1, 2015)

Realised I have not put nose weight in my Vampire that's on the work bench !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2015)

Doh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2015)

damn light on my magnifer decided to do morse code and not turn on today....guess it's time for a replacement...


----------



## rochie (Apr 3, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Doh!



Yeah !

Though I have managed to crack open the seam so I will flatten some lead and squeeze some in and hope it's enough !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

Frustrating A-League Soccer match...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Last day of my week off!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2015)

Westham lost to the bottom team....


----------



## Marcel (Apr 6, 2015)

My oldest son got pain in the stomage, just below hist bellybutton tonight. He suddenly got big pangs there. Went to the doctor as I was afraid of appendicitis. Doctor says it is IBS, not appendicitis. While I agree with the doctor that he hasn't got all the symptomes of appendicitis, I'm still slightly worried as he seems to be in a lot of pain. Robin is not one to exaggerate in these matters. Nothing I can do about it now, but I hope he'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## rochie (Apr 6, 2015)

Hope he feels better soon Marcel


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2015)

Me too. It's always a worry when a child is in pain, and you can't do anything about.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2015)

Hope all is well by tomorrow....or today for me...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2015)

Bl**dy geese !
Being a nice sunny day, I washed the Tin Tent today, as it had got a bit dusty standing for the past week. Just been outside, and two 'vics' of geese flew over, on a low-level strike mission. Whether their target was my van, or the upper window of the building opposite I don't know, but suffice to say at least half their 'ordnance' scored a 'splatter pattern' line of strikes, up the side and over the roof of the van, with the remainder hitting squarely in the center of the large upper story window of the building behind it.
The Tin Tent has now taken on the appearance of a WW2 Luftwaffe night-fighter, complete with a dubious-coloured welle or mottle pattern !
Effing geese - I want a flak gun !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2015)

Should have room on the roof Terry...let the search begin...


----------



## pbehn (Apr 10, 2015)

Geese have started using the latest Norden "greylag" bombsight, a major problem for home and car defence.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2015)

Maybe I should design and build an auto-homing Ground to Air Anti Geese Missile System !


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 10, 2015)

Darn Canada Geese can hit your vehicle while driving down the highway. And that's while flying at 90 degrees to your direction.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2015)

Yep, these are Canada geese - I could see the Maple leaf roundels !
Hopefully, they'll b*gg*r off back across the Pond in a couple of weeks !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Yep, these are Canada geese - I could see the Maple leaf roundels !
> Hopefully, they'll b*gg*r off back across the Pond in a couple of weeks !



Complain all you want, but they sure are tasty cut up into chunks, wrapped in bacon and cooked over coals on the grill.

p.s. I'm talking about the goose meat, not their ordnance.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2015)

Got to catch or down the batids first though - and I think the local Police would have something to say if I let loose with an AK 47, up between the buildings !!


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2015)

Just watching a program called "flying through time " about the F-14.

So far I have learned it has 2 x 20mm cannon and is based on the earlier Grumman product the F-111 !

How do such stupid errors get through ?

Oops there's another.

Talking about the movie top gun, cue footage of an F-4 Phantom being launched.

Seriously


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 13, 2015)

Almost spilled the coffee on the keyboard  Whose production the program was, what channel?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2015)

Here in town, we have a plague of Canadian Geese.

They have decided that the climate and forage in town and the surrounding area is just right for their needs and have made it a permanent home.

People are claiming "global warming" and all that nonsense but think about it for a moment: if you were constantly flying thousands of miles a year to find good food, a safe place to stay and nice weather and spotted a single place that fullfilled all your needs, wouldn't you stay put also? 

The downside to all of this, is they poop all over the parks and sidewalks, chase people and pets, wander out into the road and all sorts of general mayhem.

Canada...come get your  birds!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 13, 2015)

Next time a Canada Goose comes at you with it's wings out and hissing, return the favor with your arms out, head forward and hiss back. They usually back down. After all, you are much bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2015)

Well grumman did make the F-111B, and that was a swing-wing aircraft...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2015)

Old Wizard said:


> Next time a Canada Goose comes at you with it's wings out and hissing, return the favor with your arms out, head forward and hiss back. They usually back down. After all, you are much bigger.


Right...and you do realize that while you're doing the Martial Art form of the Drunken Monkey (or rabid weasel), you're leaving your nuggets exposed for a lighting swift (and usually most accurate) attack by the brave Goose?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2015)

And at the same time, the rest of the flock are sh*tt*ng in your car !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2015)

rochie said:


> Just watching a program called "flying through time " about the F-14.
> 
> So far I have learned it has 2 x 20mm cannon and is based on the earlier Grumman product the F-111 !
> 
> ...



Agree with you there Karl...some of these clown just have no idea...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 15, 2015)

Just received an email response about a dormant account I put a claim in for. My dad said an account was opened in '57 by my grandfather and then lost in '61. The BC Unclaimed Property Society would like my grandfathers birth/death certificate and a copy of my family tree. The people who would have had those have long since passed on. My contact person for the Society appears to be on a very long coffee break.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2015)

Friggin' rained all day...


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Agree with you there Karl...some of these clown just have no idea...



It was repeated this morning so I watched the end, wish I hadn't !

It said the Grumman legacy carries on in the F-35 !
All because they build components for Lockheed, bit of a tenuous link if you ask me ?


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Friggin' rained all day...



What !

How did they let that happen ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2015)

rochie said:


> What !
> 
> How did they let that happen ?



Yeah I'd like to know that too, what is this rain stuff, i thought it was all kept for you guys up there all year round!


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Yeah I'd like to know that too, what is this rain stuff, i thought it was all kept for you guys up there all year round!



It's global warming, it's nice and sunny here today, world's gone mad mate !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)

rochie said:


> It's global warming, it's nice and sunny here today, world's gone mad mate !



I hear on that one!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2015)

Another bl**dy wasted day, third on the run, due to extreme pain and stiffness. Couldn't get out of bed until 19.00 hrs, and can still hardly move. Really p*ssed off with this !


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 17, 2015)

That sucks Terry. We need you up and about to do battle with those geese!

The last few weeks I've been running through The Winds of War/War and Remembrance. Now I really love this mini series and think it is an amazing accomplishment, and I can forgive some of the little inaccuracies like using an early '50s truck in a sequence, but when E.G. Marshall playing Eisenhower steps out of a car to visit the 101st at an airfield before D-Day and over his shoulder is the tail of a B-52 I 've just gotta say something. Same scene a few seconds later the camera is pulling away from the crowd and a B-17 and I swore you can see a bit of an F-15 peaking out from behind a Hanger.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep, it's a F-15, at Duxford. It was parked between the hangars before being moved to the entrance to the American Museum, and was last seen (last August) in the restoration facility, being refurbished.
The B-17 in the pic is Duxford resident 'Sally B', and I suspect the B-52 is also Duxford's, which was outside for many years, before being moved into the American Museum. The show must have been filmed well over ten years ago then, but what a foul-up getting those aircraft 'in shot' !


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 18, 2015)

Technically, the B-52 and the F-15 are eff-ups...but to the casual viewer, it looks like "stuff" in the back ground, so it flashes by un-noticed during the show.

Only WW2aircraft.net hardcores, like us, spot these heresies


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 18, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Just received an email response about a dormant account I put a claim in for. My dad said an account was opened in '57 by my grandfather and then lost in '61. The BC Unclaimed Property Society would like my grandfathers birth/death certificate and a copy of my family tree. The people who would have had those have long since passed on. My contact person for the Society appears to be on a very long coffee break.
> 
> Geo



You need to contact your local LDS (Latter Day Saints) geneology library. They can tell you how to get ahold of all that information.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2015)

Damn soccer team lost 2-1 and a chance to finish top 2 for best run in finals...


----------



## at6 (Apr 23, 2015)

Finally turned off my telly as the endless irritating commercials were driving me to the point of throwing something through the screen. Less than stellar actors and washed up turds trying to hawk useless crap with their grating prating about how I just can't live without the sh!t they try to sell. Couple that with the cruddy back ground music and soon you feel like going 'round the bend. Just had to vent a little.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2015)

Adelaide Crows dishing up a [email protected] effort in the Footy...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2015)

What happened with the Blackbeards, Black Russians.....White Russians and......oh look tequila!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

Woke up.....was having a nice sleep.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2015)

Being in a bad mood all week, irritable, feel like putting my fist between the eyes of the next person that get on my nerves type of bad mood!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 8, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Being in a bad mood all week, irritable, feel like putting my fist between the eyes of the next person that get on my nerves type of bad mood!!!


I'm with you on there - freakin' people have been tap-dancing on my last nerve lately...

(folks here on the forum excluded, of course)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2015)

At least you have a last nerve left, mine left me long ago.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2015)

lost our Lacrosse game today 6-2, should have done a bit better....


----------



## T Bolt (May 12, 2015)

Found a way to really gum up my airbrush last night. Grabbed a bottle of Model Master acrylic by accident, and mixed it with enamel airbrush thinner. What a gooey mess!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2015)

YIKES!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2015)

That don't sound good Glenn...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 15, 2015)

Allergies and sinuses are acting up this morning. I feel the headache coming on as I type. Should be a fun day at work.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2015)

Now that really stinks!


----------



## T Bolt (May 16, 2015)

Am working Saturday after a week of 12 and 13 hour days. Will this week never end.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Being in a bad mood all week, irritable, feel like putting my fist between the eyes of the next person that get on my nerves type of bad mood!!!





GrauGeist said:


> I'm with you on there - freakin' people have been tap-dancing on my last nerve lately...
> 
> (folks here on the forum excluded, of course)





Bucksnort101 said:


> At least you have a last nerve left, mine left me long ago.



You haven't been to my work then....talk about self centered and small minded people! Team spirit and work ethics?? You kidding me on, right?

.....and the blasted cold!


----------



## T Bolt (May 19, 2015)

Password for my work email expired so I can't get into it. No warning, it just expires after a certain amount of time. I suppose I'm just supposed to remember when it going to expire and change it right before it's due to expire. Like that's ever going to happen.


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2015)

Ongoing pain and stiffness - day 19 of not being able to move. It's really _pi**ing_ me off !


----------



## at6 (May 20, 2015)

Just when I thought they were gone, Entertainment Tonight just had to run a story about the hillbilly hogs, Moo Moo June and Porky Boo Boo.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2015)

at6 said:


> Just when I thought they were gone, Entertainment Tonight just had to run a story about the hillbilly hogs, Moo Moo June and Porky Boo Boo.



rivetting stuff right?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2015)

I just don't get why people watch those shows.


----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2015)

One of several reasons why I don't watch TV anymore, David though I gave up long before this train wreck came along.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> I just don't get why people watch those shows.



Shaking my head too...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2015)

My feet are killing me!!! Started walking in the park again a couple days ago and my left foot is a nice bright red next the little piggie and hurts like he!!.

Time to get a pair of Herman Munster size boots and line them with an inch or two of foam padding.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 22, 2015)

Once again, the human race at large has succeeded in ruining my morning...


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Once again, the human race at large has succeeded in ruining my morning...



Ahmen to that !


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2015)

That is why I like dogs more and more.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> That is why I like dogs more and more.



Exactly!!!

I never understood why a person would want to kick a dog, but a human, that I can understand!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 23, 2015)

So that's why I was at animal shelter with all of my "Bark Angels" today!!!!!!!!!!!!! They love me more than any one I know and they're a d*mn sight smarter too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2015)

I grew up around German Shepherds...love them to death, but to be honest, I am a cat person.

Think about it: cats are bastards. Deep down inside they hate everyone, they refuse to "perform for their masters", they are devious, they pattern their day around eating and sleeping, they will put on a show of being "cute and fuzzy" and then unleash claws and teeth when you're least expecting it.

A person could do well to learn from these role models!


----------



## at6 (May 23, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I grew up around German Shepherds...love them to death, but to be honest, I am a cat person.
> 
> Think about it: cats are bastards. Deep down inside they hate everyone, they refuse to "perform for their masters", they are devious, they will put on a show of being "cute and fuzzy" and then unleash claws and teeth when you're least expecting it.
> 
> A person could do well to learn from these role models!


 AKA Hillary Clinton.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2015)

at6 said:


> AKA Hillary Clinton.


Not even close...if there was an animal that could be compared to that ing douchebag, it would be Hyena

Cats are far too intelligent and dignified to stoop to her type of low...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2015)

at6 said:


> AKA Hillary Clinton.




Dang it, I was going to mention my Ex's but you beat me to the draw!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Think about it: cats are bastards. Deep down inside they hate everyone, they refuse to "perform for their masters", they are devious, they pattern their day around eating and sleeping, they will put on a show of being "cute and fuzzy" and then unleash claws and teeth when you're least expecting it.



Jeez, for a minute there I though you were describing my ex-girlfriend


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2015)

Having a slight headache most of the day, preventing some modelling...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2015)

W*nkers, c*nts, b*wbags, sheepsh*gging b*st*rds, monkeysp*nking inbred f*cking pr*cks....that's all I've got to say in the matter, rant over! Where's my beer and bacon?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> W*nkers, c*nts, b*wbags, sheepsh*gging b*st*rds, monkeysp*nking inbred f*cking pr*cks....that's all I've got to say in the matter, rant over! Where's my beer and bacon?


Come on man, stop holding back...tell us how you _really_ feel


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Come on man, stop holding back...tell us how you _really_ feel



You just hope that I do, so that they slap a month long ban in my face....for abusing the Queens good old English! lol


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2015)

You seem a tad miffed about something brother Jan....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2015)

Just a wee bit annoyed Brother Wayne....lol


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2015)

You're keeping them cards close to your chest then...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2015)

Let's say that some people don't deserve their paycheck and that you sometimes wonder, if they're still on the schoolyard....lol


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2015)

Poster boys and primadonnas maybe even princesses so they are....pmsl


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2015)

Airbrush and Paint didn't want to play well together yesterday....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 28, 2015)

Watching bits and pieces of yet another "Country Music" special on the television last night. What passes for country music these days is just crap. All you need is some cute little catch line in your song, some fool(s) jumping around with a guitar strapped around their neck, plugged into a stack of amps a mile long, and some fireworks in the background to keep the sheeples attention.
Then later I watched a Doc Watson with David Holt concert from 1999 and I felt better. 

P.S. What's up with Rascal Flatts, really, that's country music? And does Darius Rucker (aka Hootie) know any other songs than Wagon Wheel?

Rant over, except in my head.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2015)

You could take the names of the "musicians" out of your comment and it would then apply to nearly all modern-day music...

The large majority of it is all crap...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)

Lost our lacrosse game today...


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 2, 2015)

Having to work nights again this week. I just never get used to it


----------



## Marcel (Jun 11, 2015)

Updates for Windows 8.1. As many of you kow, I'm a linux user, but I made my laptop a dualboot, because, hey, I paid for the stupid OS, you know. So I decided to update the WIndows system. Haven't booted it for 6 weeks or so. So I find something called update (they used to do this automaticly iirc) but it doesn't do anything. It tells me that it will install updates, but keeps it progress on 0%. No further info, nothing. Trying to find the config window that I used back in the XP days was also difficult, but it in the end I found it. It contains another screen for updates. So what is this other update screen then???? Pff, and then everyone tells me that Linux is for nerds and difficult jadajada. Why is WIndows so complicated and non responsive?

Clicking this tells me I will have to download 1 Gb of updates. And it is still doing that for 3 hours! 
And windows seems to be convinced my network printer is not there. While Linux and my wife's windows 7 machine finds it just fine. I see every machine in the network except for the printer, why is that?
Please stop, I want to go back to my simple, userfriendly nerdy Linux.... WINDOWS sucks bigtime, still wondering if I shouldn't just delete it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2015)

Last day of weeks holiday....


----------



## at6 (Jun 20, 2015)

Went to pick up wife at library as her car is in the shop. Some fat nasty looking burrito butt Hispanic woman was behind me honking her horn and as turned out, she was dropping of her little poot weasel kid there. May be she should have gone some place to have that burrito extracted from her ugly a$$. I'm sure her kid could would have wanted it for lunch.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2015)

Lost our Lacrosse game today...we were terrible.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sitting in my chair at work and all of a sudden felt a massive pain in my lower back. Now it hurts to stand, and it's not much better sitting down! Talk about a dumb way to injure yourself!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2015)

_)@(#*%$#@(*^#@@!# lawyers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> _)@(#*%$#@(*^#@@!# lawyers!


I hear ya', brother!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2015)

Q: What do you call a bus load of lawyers driving over a cliff with one empty seat?

A: A waste of a perfectly good seat!

You can substitute politicians for lawyers as well.


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 26, 2015)

The seemingly increasing amount of attacks by deluded, supposed religious nutters in France, Tunisia this morning other places, and also the (luckily foiled failed) attack yesterday in Durham by a equally deluded supremacist in a supermarket.
I'ts nice that some humans want to remove themselves from being a burden to the World's water, food, other humans etc, but do they have to really try and take others along with them.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2015)

I always thought it would be the perfect invention where someone created a lifesize holographic image of an Israeli cafe full of American tourists out in the middle of nowhere.

Think of it as one bigass buglight for the jihadists. They all swarm to the hologram, blow themselves up while not bothering anyone.

They have thier martyrs, we have our peace and quiet.

It's a perfect win-win for everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 26, 2015)

I always though it was funny that allegedly Arabic has never ever changed or evolved in its history, so I bet they get the shock of their afterlives, when 40, 42, 67, 69 or 72 sexy, slightly sweating, big juicy heaving bunches of curvey bulbous grapes surround them, with their leaves winking enticingly at them.

I mean so i am led to believe (apologies for any offence caused) ..the old Arabic meaning of Grape(./Vine fruit)/juicey container/beautiful fruit, has supposedly always meant Virgin/juice container/beloved fruit today. 
In the deep desert and in harsh survival conditions, at least the grapes dry up into raisins - long lasting. But if it were a virgin (at least to begin with) you and she, or she and he, would become much more dehydrated, at least until one cooks the other and unkosha like drinks their blood like Elizabeth Báthory.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2015)

As much as I enjoyed my skiing yesterday, feeling it today. My hamstrings haven't enjoyed today a huge amount...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I always thought it would be the perfect invention where someone created a lifesize holographic image of an Israeli cafe full of American tourists out in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Think of it as one bigass buglight for the jihadists. They all swarm to the hologram, blow themselves up while not bothering anyone.
> 
> ...


 
Wouldn't that be a waste of perfectly good explosives?


----------



## tomo pauk (Jul 8, 2015)

Epifany that French and Italian cars are crap.


----------



## at6 (Jul 8, 2015)

tomo pauk said:


> Epifany that French and Italian cars are crap.


 You only just now figured that out?


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 9, 2015)

Had my cable/internet cut off by the cable company when they were disconnecting some other townhouses. Back on this AM. Very quiet night last night.


----------



## at6 (Jul 9, 2015)

Ariana Grande licking donuts without paying and then proclaiming that she hates America and Americans. Born here with the advantages that this nation provides and then disrespecting the people and the country. If her 'FANS" have any shred of dignity, they will send her career into the outhouse where it belongs. Dump the sh&t pig.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2015)

tomo pauk said:


> Epifany that French and Italian cars are crap.


Tomo...I certainly hope this lesson didn't cost you any money...

All you had to do, is ask, and we could have told you that most of their cars are crap!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 10, 2015)

I work in the plumbing department at Lowes. So every day is a challenge because every floridiot thinks he can fix the pipes that shattered from the record breaking cold snap we had last winter. Fine. I can walk them through most of it.... until today. I actually had a customer that wanted to sue us because his pipes exploded, (his words), because it got cold. He called me, and my predecessor in this position, all kinds of nasty names because we never told him that North Carolina might experience something called "winter". He said that I don't know who my father is, my mother has loose morals and sells herself, and I am a person that likes to give fellatio other men. I think he has issues. Just say'in!.... Treat the people that are in retail like people. We are not "props" in your little play. Took all I could do not to lay that a**hole out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Jul 11, 2015)

at6 said:


> You only just now figured that out?



A choice made of necessity - I had to buy two cars since the VW van got old, and insurance was expensive on it, while my wife wrecked the Kia Cerato. So I went for cheap options - Fiat van and Citroen small car. At the end of the day, cheap options went expensive both in money and in time and nerves lost.



GrauGeist said:


> Tomo...I certainly hope this lesson didn't cost you any money...
> 
> All you had to do, is ask, and we could have told you that most of their cars are crap!



It is more about the nerves and time lost, rather than about money. No worries, I've learned my lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 11, 2015)

meatloaf109 said:


> I work in the plumbing department at Lowes. So every day is a challenge because every floridiot thinks he can fix the pipes that shattered from the record breaking cold snap we had last winter. Fine. I can walk them through most of it.... until today. I actually had a customer that wanted to sue us because his pipes exploded, (his words), because it got cold. He called me, and my predecessor in this position, all kinds of nasty names because we never told him that North Carolina might experience something called "winter". He said that I don't know who my father is, my mother has loose morals and sells herself, and I am a person that likes to give fellatio other men. I think he has issues. Just say'in!.... Treat the people that are in retail like people. We are not "props" in your little play. Took all I could do not to lay that a**hole out.



That person would have been accurate here in San Francisco [Sodom by the Sea]. That pretty much describes the State government, San Francisco and Hollywood to a tee.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2015)

meatloaf109 said:


> I work in the plumbing department at Lowes. So every day is a challenge because every floridiot thinks he can fix the pipes that shattered from the record breaking cold snap we had last winter. Fine. I can walk them through most of it.... until today. I actually had a customer that wanted to sue us because his pipes exploded, (his words), because it got cold. He called me, and my predecessor in this position, all kinds of nasty names because we never told him that North Carolina might experience something called "winter". He said that I don't know who my father is, my mother has loose morals and sells herself, and I am a person that likes to give fellatio other men. I think he has issues. Just say'in!.... Treat the people that are in retail like people. We are not "props" in your little play. Took all I could do not to lay that a**hole out.


I would have wrapped an electrical cord around his neck and called the cops to report an oxygen theft...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dental appointment this morning to get my right side teeth root planed. Just as the assistant was injecting me with novocaine I took in a breath of air that went down the wrong pipe and immediately felt the urge to cough, you now that feeling when the you can't control it, you just couch several times in a row.
Well thankfully I managed to refrain and avoided having a needle permantely imbedded in my jaw.
Now I just can't feel the right side of my face and I have to keep checking to make sure I'm not drooling out of my mouth or have anything dripping from my nose (Yes, even my nose is numb).
Next Weds. is round 2 on the left hand side, woohoo!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 15, 2015)

You know what's a fun thing to do, immediately after you leave the dentist with a numb face? Go to the pub with your friends and drink beer from a glass. You will keep them laughing for a while.



Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2015)

Two bl**dy alarms going off all night, the first night I've actually got to sleep for over two months, and nobody attending to them !
They eventually switched off at 08.45 this morning. Then, just as I was dozing off, another bl**dy alarm started, and has been screeching all ****ing day!
What the ****'s the point of having an alarm system if nobody pays attention to it, not even the Police, who have been roaring up and down the road going to **** knows where most of the day, with their stupid sirens wailing cos it makes them feel good, pratts !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2015)

Next time that happens, Terry, have a friend go over and spray expanding foam into the siren horn or box...it's take about 2 or 3 minutes, but then peace and quiet will return to the shire!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2015)

Busy week, little or no time for lunchtime modelling...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2015)

lost our Lacrosse game today...hoped we could win it...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2015)

Just seen the BBC News, covering the blast at a wood processing plant not far from where I live, on Friday morning. Four people are still missing - one of them a good friend of mine, although I haven't seen him for about a year.


----------



## at6 (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear about that. Maybe they will find your friend and the others with only minor injuries.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2015)

Doubt it - it's been three days, and all four missing people were in the shed which exploded, then was engulfed in fire and collapsed inwards. Just heard one body has been found so far, so not much hope - but miracles can happen.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Just seen the BBC News, covering the blast at a wood processing plant not far from where I live, on Friday morning. Four people are still missing - one of them a good friend of mine, although I haven't seen him for about a year.


Sorry to hear of that tragedy, Terry. Hopefully your friend wasn't in the area at the time.

That makes my problem seem a little small, but still heartbreaking in a sense.

My cat gave birth to five little babies last Sunday, four good sized babies and a little runt. Wednesday morning, woke up to find she had accidently smothered a Tuxedo baby and later that day, one of the Tabbys stopped nursing. I went into rescue mode and commenced bottle feedings and visits to the bet to give the little Tabby girl additional fluids. The Vet was honest and said the little girl wouldn't last a day, but "Camilla" (named after the Camilla of Roman legend), made it until this morning, where she quietly succumbed to her failing health in spite of her will to live.

The first two kittens that delivered are growing like weeds and the runt is still tenacious as ever, but has remained the size of a mouse.

I find it interesting that of all of life's nonsense I have had to endure over the years, the passing of a tiny kitten just crushes me more than anything.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow... And I was gonna complain about driving in traffic for over an hour to get to an air museum that was ultimately closed. 1st world problem when considering the fragility of life in the small helpless ones...


----------



## at6 (Jul 19, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Sorry to hear of that tragedy, Terry. Hopefully your friend wasn't in the area at the time.
> 
> That makes my problem seem a little small, but still heartbreaking in a sense.
> 
> ...


No matter how short the time, they become a part of our lives so the loss is just as great. My condolences.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2015)

Went to the pool for swim, banged my head against the end of the pool doing back stroke, my swimming goggles broke and the cloths locker combination failed, with my clothes in it. And now my neck and shoulders hurt. Bit of a sh!t day.

Small fry compared to your news Terry and Dave, you have my thoughts.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear of all this bad news Guys....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2015)

I was just informed, by his son Nour, that one of our own Phillip Medard passed away on July 11th after a long illness. Forgive me as I have forgotten his "handle" as after we first met on here we almost exclusively maintained contact via personal e-mail. A resident of France, he was a great friend of mine and we bonded over history, aviation, religion and kits for many years. He seemed to know just about everyone in France that was connected to either aviation book publishing or model production.

Your friendship and generosity will be missed my brother. Rest in peace.


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Jim, my condolences


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks brother. He left a wife and 4 kids...


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks brother. He left a wife and 4 kids...



Damn shame !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2015)

Seems like an awful lot of real bad news here lately. My thoughts are with all you guys. It makes my hernia operation this morning seem kind of unimportant, especially since it went so well.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 22, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Sorry to hear of that tragedy, Terry. Hopefully your friend wasn't in the area at the time.
> 
> That makes my problem seem a little small, but still heartbreaking in a sense.
> 
> ...



It is strange, I agree. I cried over the passing of my favorite dog. I have never cried about the death of my own father. I guess it is all relative...(so to speak) A small creature that relies on us for day to day sustenance, and rewards that with companionship and love,.. Well, they are special. A puppy or kitten that dies before they have that chance,... That has always hurt me. Crowbar had two, both in trouble at the start, we tried, but could only get one to breathe. She is a joy! Little Boston!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2015)

I agree...they are incredibly special and I am glad you were able to save one!

Sadly, the tiny Tuxedo kitten (who was named Mouse) passed away bery early Tuesday morning. I had taken him to the vetinary hospital Monday morning and they did everything they could. They were amazed at how much of a fight he could put up for such a tiny creature - he was only 2 ounces. He really started to respond to the tube feedings and special formula, but during his sleep, he simply passed on.

Out of the five kittens, only two remain, which happen to be the first two delivered. I also find it ironic, that a year ago, I rescued three kittens: two Tuxedoes and a Tabby (which are doing excellent, the foster Mom kept them!) and from this litter, we lost two Tuxedos and a Tabby.

Here's little Mouse after a feeding and shortly before his trip to the Hospital:


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 26, 2015)

He had love, that is the important thing. I am curious. I am not a "cat" person, and have never been around them, I have always heard that a cats genitals were not apparent like a dog's are. Forgive my ignorance, but how do you tell?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear all of this bad going, people.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2015)

Bl**dy hot and Humid here in Osaka.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2015)

Lazy a$$ co-workers. One in particular that is part time, spends half his day B.S.'ing and playing solitaire on his computer, then when he does work it's only on one piece of equipment and nothing else. Now he has set what he used to work on all the time on my workbench expecting me to do it when I am already swamped.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Bl**dy hot and Humid here in Osaka.


When I was in Italy, it was fairly warm and very humid, too.

But, I was in *Italy!*


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> When I was in Italy, it was fairly warm and very humid, too.
> 
> But, I was in *Italy!*



Well, I'm in Minnesota and it's hot and humid. Did I mention I was in Minnesota, land of 150 degree temperature fluctuations (even without Climate change). Just why my ancestors picked this infernal place to settle down I don't know!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2015)

Well, if you're going to be miserable, it may as well be some place awesome!

Greece wasn't bad at all, I came into the country from the east, passing through Thessalonika and then headed down to Athens. From there, I headed west through Isthmia and up to Igoumanitsa, where we boarded the ferry and heade to Brindisi. It wasn't until we had crossed the Rio bridge that it started to be come noticibly humid in Greece. 

But as soon as we hit Brindisi, it was really noticible. Once we hit the bay of Naples...dang. Venice wasn't even that bad (northern Italy actually very nice compared to the southern or central portion). And later, when I had to lay over at the Leonardo Da Vinci airport (Rome) because of an eff-up by the airline, I thought I was sitting under a wet wool blanket all night...you could cut the air with a knife.

But...I was in Italy!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2015)

Waking up with an all over, everything ache this morning!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2015)

Last day in Japan...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2015)

Working without a contract...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2015)

ok 5 minutes until 9-10 hours on a 747 back home...see ya later!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2015)

I forgot how much I dislike mosquitoes. Little bastards got me good in the early evening here...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Having the lid of my 12" cast iron dutch oven (one of those big, black cast iron job) fall off the cloths washer and land on edge right on the joint from my big toe into the main part of the foot, no shoes of course. I'm sure neighbors several houses down heard the cussing after that one.


----------



## at6 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hope you did no serious damage to your toe. Oh the poor no longer virgin ears of the neighbor children!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2015)

OUCH! I'm feeling that....

Got in my car to start it and Steering locked, key not turning in the ignition...had to get a locksmith out to replace the lock.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

thought about the fact that I will be back at work Monday...


----------



## at6 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank God for low income retirement. No work schedule and no one asking to borrow cash endlessly.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2015)

Lost our final lacrosse match in overtime today after we had a comfortable lead and were in a good position to win...


----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2015)

I know I have probably said this before but again.....

Vegetarians !


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 8, 2015)

rochie said:


> I know I have probably said this before but again.....
> 
> Vegetarians !



I agree Karl, my food poops on their food.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 8, 2015)

rochie said:


> I know I have probably said this before but again.....
> 
> Vegetarians !


Some of those people I can't stand.

Especially the ones that try and tell me humans were never meant to eat meat. They try and toss junk science at me and if I don't fall for their BS, then they start tossing insults as a last resort.

A short while back, when I was at the vet with one of the kittens, there was a hippie chick in there with a very sick, emaciated cat. Turns out that she had that poor cat on a pure vegetarian diet and the Vet tore her apart in a tirade that would have made a Marine Drill Seargent proud. She basically told the hippie that if she wanted to be a vegetarian, that's her decision, but do not try and force a cat, who has no say in the matter, to follow a diet that is completely against the cat's physical constitution.


----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2015)

This one today was a guest at the wedding being held at my hotel.

Kicked up a fuss that he wanted the vegetarian option, but I had no more ready at that point.
So when he was told I would make him one as soon as I had finished serving the other 100 people their main course but it would be about 15 minutes he said "doesn't matter I will have the roast pork" !!!!

Dickhead.


----------



## pbehn (Aug 8, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> She basically told the hippie that if she wanted to be a vegetarian, that's her decision, but do not try and force a cat, who has no say in the matter, to follow a diet that is completely against the cat's physical constitution.



You mean the type that think Safari guides should intervene when a lion makes a kill? I am surprised the cat didnt take mouse and sparrow supplements


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 8, 2015)

rochie said:


> This one today was a guest at the wedding being held at my hotel.
> 
> Kicked up a fuss that he wanted the vegetarian option, but I had no more ready at that point.
> So when he was told I would make him one as soon as I had finished serving the other 100 people their main course but it would be about 15 minutes he said "doesn't matter I will have the roast pork" !!!!
> ...


What an A-Hole!!

So he's probably only a vegetarian when he's around women, trying to look all "sensitive" and "about the world"...eff him in the eye with a salad fork.



pbehn said:


> You mean the type that think Safari guides should intervene when a lion makes a kill? I am surprised the cat didnt take mouse and sparrow supplements


Yeah...that's the type. Those people live in a sheltered little world where sparkly unicorns dance over rainbows and all the woodland creatures dance and sing all day to children's songs.

The real world is far too much for them to handle...


----------



## pbehn (Aug 8, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Yeah...that's the type. Those people live in a sheltered little world where sparkly unicorns dance over rainbows and all the woodland creatures dance and sing all day to children's songs.
> 
> The real world is far too much for them to handle...


I nearly joined them a month ago, a magpie raided a chaffinch nest in next doors garden, in the space of 30 minutes it ate all the chicks. Magpies can eat any old crap and if they flew a few hundred yards they could find a lot of road kill fruit and seeds but they do what they do. 

Instead of 6 of these in the garden
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_chaffinch
I occasionally have one of these ugly squawking gits
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magpie

I was tempted to buy a rifle but really thats life and shooting magpies is illegal here (dunno why)


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2015)

pbehn said:


> I nearly joined them a month ago, a magpie raided a chaffinch nest in next doors garden, in the space of 30 minutes it ate all the chicks. Magpies can eat any old crap and if they flew a few hundred yards they could find a lot of road kill fruit and seeds but they do what they do.
> 
> Instead of 6 of these in the garden
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_chaffinch
> ...


Probably because the EU is run by Magpies?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2015)

pbehn said:


> I nearly joined them a month ago, a magpie raided a chaffinch nest in next doors garden, in the space of 30 minutes it ate all the chicks. Magpies can eat any old crap and if they flew a few hundred yards they could find a lot of road kill fruit and seeds but they do what they do.
> 
> Instead of 6 of these in the garden
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_chaffinch
> ...


Magpies, much like Crows and Blue Jays (they are related), are just mean bastards.

You could always consider a BB gun or pellet rifle and pepper their ass mext time they consider invading a nest. They are incredibly smart, though, and will quickly figure out that they are being shot at and will change their tactics accordingly.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2015)

Just paint an eye of a hawk or eagle somewhere these smart bastards can see it or notice. It should help because birds are afraid of their predatory cousins hunting at their vicinity. A such trick works and was tried at the naval airfields because of trubles with seagulls that hit our planes very often. It appears that birds can notice another bird form far away and identify its kind just by the iris colour and shape of eye. So the "eyes" of birds of prey that are typical particularly for the coast area were painted on the front of fuselages. When these eyes have been applied the number of collisions with birds decreased significantly,

The naval TS-11 Iskra and MiG-21 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 11, 2015)

Sh!t sucking anti-police protesters in Ferguson and else where when there is no uproar when a slime pig kills a police officer. Local scumbags blocked streets today suggesting that funding for law enforcement be redirected to turd eaters. If you don't like the police, don't call them for help.


----------



## tomo pauk (Aug 12, 2015)

Seems like the terorists have executed the Croatian engineer that was kidnapped several days ago in Egipt


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 12, 2015)

tomo pauk said:


> Seems like the terorists have executed the Croatian engineer that was kidnapped several days ago in Egipt


I am so sorry to hear that, Tomo 

These terrorists are nothing but cowards, killing good people for no reason


----------



## at6 (Aug 12, 2015)

So sorry to hear that Tomo. My condolences to his family and your nation. Islamists are nothing more than vermin scum.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear that terrible news Tomo. Cowardly bullies, lead by jumped-up maniac pond-life - and breathing _our_ air, [email protected] !


----------



## at6 (Aug 13, 2015)

Unfortunately we have many of the same scum loose in our country and we can't hunt them like the rats that they are.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2015)

Last night it was half dozen black outs during the evening...now it's super slow [email protected] internet....


----------



## rochie (Aug 13, 2015)

Took my Canberra outside to photograph for my finished thread, managed to hook my camera strap on it and damaged the undercarriage, then managed to delete some of the pictures from my camera !

Dickhead !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2015)

Oops Karl...

Today it was the delights of U.S. customs at LAX. Computer system broke down as I landed and took about 2 hours to clear and enter the states...


----------



## at6 (Aug 13, 2015)

You would gotten in faster if you had just hopped the fence with Mexico.


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Oops Karl...



You know, that is exactly what I said at the time !

Got the landing gear fixed but now it tail sits again ..... ?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 14, 2015)

at6 said:


> You would gotten in faster if you had just hopped the fence with Mexico.



Fence, what fence, there ain't no stinkin fence. Just walk or swim.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2015)

Ah, computers ! I'm sure life was much simpler, and quicker, when we all just used pen and paper, and manual systems !
Sorry to hear about the 'Cranberry' Karl - hope you get it sorted.


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Ah, computers ! I'm sure life was much simpler, and quicker, when we all just used pen and paper, and manual systems !
> Sorry to hear about the 'Cranberry' Karl - hope you get it sorted.



Nothing major Dogsbody, fixed already !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2015)

Jolly good Red Two !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2015)

at6 said:


> You would gotten in faster if you had just hopped the fence with Mexico.



True. It wasn't helped by the continual go to this line go to that line and the hopelessness of the fingerprint scanners...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Ah, computers ! I'm sure life was much simpler, and quicker, when we all just used pen and paper, and manual systems !


Close your eyes and think way back to a different time...

A time where the world was innocent, car designs were horrible, Roger Moore was 007, Abba was at the top of the music charts, Polyester suits were the rage and the Computer companies were telling us that life will be much easier and far less complicated with computers...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Close your eyes and think way back to a different time...
> 
> A time where the world was innocent, car designs were horrible, Roger Moore was 007, Abba was at the top of the music charts, Polyester suits were the rage and the Computer companies were telling us that life will be much easier and far less complicated with computers...



I rather go back to the 50's, good music, great cars, decent trains, lovely birds....

Woke up this morning feeling like I've been hit by a freight train, bug of some sort...

It's a good thing, that I've got all the help that I need...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2015)

Nope, didn't get annoyed at anything today....although there is still afew hours left....


----------



## rochie (Aug 16, 2015)

People.

Guy staying at hotel, comes down for breakfast at 10am, the busiest period.

We do breakfast from 8am to 10:30am.

He then starts badgering the staff to hurry his breakfast up as he has a train to catch.
I had about 25 other breakfast orders on about then and he was about 4th inline.

Annoyed me so much his order accidentally got moved to the end of the line !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2015)

Sh*t happens, doesn't it Red 2?


----------



## rochie (Aug 16, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Sh*t happens, doesn't it Red 2?



Sure does my friend, more he ranted the slower I got !

I don't work Sundays very often so am always grouchy when I have too, especially Sunday breakfast as it is usually the busiest as the rooms are all double occupancy and they all come down at the same time in a mad rush for breakfast !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2015)

Always pay to be nice to the staff, doesn't it old sausage?


----------



## rochie (Aug 16, 2015)

Especially the Head chef

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2015)

Totally....or you might end up with something, that's _not_ on the menu!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 16, 2015)

Last day of my surgery recovery time off and spent the last week relaxing at the lake. Work said be prepared for massive overtime when I get back. Gonna be real hard to go back tomorrow.

Can I retire yet?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2015)

Actually I found out Westham lost yesterday...I knew something would come up.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 21, 2015)

Long hours at work. 12.5 hours Tuesday, 13.5 hours Wednesday and yesterday. Will have to work Saturday and maybe Sunday and no end in sight until November.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 21, 2015)

Long hours at work. 12.5 hours Tuesday, 13.5 hours Wednesday and yesterday. Will have to work Saturday and maybe Sunday and no end in sight until November.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2015)

Seems you are in demand Glenn....


----------



## rochie (Aug 21, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> Long hours at work. 12.5 hours Tuesday, 13.5 hours Wednesday and yesterday. Will have to work Saturday and maybe Sunday and no end in sight until November.



I know that feeling my friend


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 22, 2015)

Boss says he has good news, I don't have to work Sunday. Note the suffix there, "Day". Now I have to work Sunday night, Monday Night, Tuesday night Wednesday night, Thursday night, Friday night and Saturday night next week.
Really regretting not taking that job that was offered to me a few months back but its hard to make a switch after almost 20 years.


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> Boss says he has good news, I don't have to work Sunday. Note the suffix there, "Day". Now I have to work Sunday night, Monday Night, Tuesday night Wednesday night, Thursday night, Friday night and Saturday night next week.
> Really regretting not taking that job that was offered to me a few months back but its hard to make a switch after almost 20 years.



Ouch my friend !

Know exactly what you mean Glenn, been looking for a new job for a while now, have turned down 3 as I knew within a few months I would be in the same situation I am now !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2015)

Went to replace the lid on a new tinlet of RAF Interior Grey-Green paint, and my stupid stiff hands flipped the tin over !
The entire contents ended up partly on my desk, partly on my trousers, but mainly, as 'Sod's Law' dictated that the tin ended up open end down, on the bl**dy carpet!
B*ll*cks !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2015)

Not getting on the forum for a couple of days....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2015)

and then last night computer started playing up...and that was the end of my forum visit....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2015)

Well elective is now over, back in the UK and slowly getting back towards reality with term starting again on Tuesday...


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2015)

Still working nights


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 28, 2015)

My back. Pinched a nerve, and am now on Oxycotins... Danm, they make my nose itch!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2015)

I can sympathise there my friend - after more than three months I've finally got some relief, by way of an injection, from the pain of a trapped nerve in the neck (can't remember the name of it), and a stretched sciatic nerve - so I understand exactly how you feel !

And I can't believe I've repeated the mess I made the other day !
Opened a brand new tin of matt black enamel paint, just to paint an area around 3 x 5 mm. On replacing the lid, my stupid rigid fingers once again flipped the tin over !
Not quite as bad this time, as only about 25% of the paint was lost, and it didn't reach the carpet - just my trousers !
Double B*ll*cks !!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2015)

Not won the Euromillions yet!!

Sorry to hear lads!


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I can sympathise there my friend - after more than three months I've finally got some relief, by way of an injection, from the pain of a trapped nerve in the neck (can't remember the name of it), and a stretched sciatic nerve - so I understand exactly how you feel !
> 
> And I can't believe I've repeated the mess I made the other day !
> Opened a brand new tin of matt black enamel paint, just to paint an area around 3 x 5 mm. On replacing the lid, my stupid rigid fingers once again flipped the tin over !
> ...



No wonder why I'm slowly switching over to paper models.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2015)

Dang deer at the little park at the end of my block started "snorting" at something at 3:45 this morning and kept it up for a good 10 minutes. This is in the middle of the city, not out in the country so it's odd to hear a deer making that kind of racket for so long. Sounded like it was standing just outside my bedroom window! Must have eyed something that it didn't like, probably a cat sneaking around the neighborhood?
Of course I couldn't get back to sleep for over a good hour and a half after that! Thank goodness for free coffee at work.


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2015)

Maybe they saw Hillary Clinton lurking near by.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2015)

at6 said:


> Maybe they saw Hillary Clinton lurking near by.



One would think it would have immediately run away if that was the case, I know I would have.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2015)

Didn't get to finish some painting i started on my GB model....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2015)

Got the regular e-mail newsletter from the RAF Museum, Cosford today, giving details of the next 'Open Cockpits' night.
It's on September 18th and 19th - the same weekend as the BoB 75th airshow at Duxford, so I'll miss it !
Apart from a number of cockpits and aircraft interiors which will be opened up, and that I'd like to get detail pics of, the World's oldest surviving Spitfire Mk1 (shown below) will be open (for viewing only, not to sit in, understandably), a very rare chance to see this aircraft close up.
B*ll*cks !!!


----------



## pbehn (Sep 3, 2015)

Surely in the days of high definition video the museum could make a video and stills record to satisfy all parties?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2015)

Very probably, but it's not quite the same as being there in person, and actually _seeing_ the interior of the Spit, and in the case of the other aircraft and cockpits being opened, such as the Anson and Pembroke, for example, being able to see, smell and 'get the feel' of the interiors. 
OK, in the past I've been fortunate enough to sit in more than one Spitfire (and taxi one, under supervision), and have also been in, sometimes flown in, some of the other aircraft involved, but to be able to obtain one's own detail photos is very useful, especially of such 'rarities' as the early Mk.I Spit, or the Bristol 188, which can be shared with other enthusiast and/or modeller friends who are unable to get there, mainly due to their geographic location.
I have absolutely no interest whatsoever in football, and in fact can't stand the exposure it gets, but I can fully understand why a 'fan' would, for example, love to have the opportunity to tour the Manchester United facilities, even though a 'virtual tour' probably exists somewhere in the boring world of the game !


----------



## at6 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nothing annoyed me today because I chose to annoy all about me.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2015)

My son, the dear sweet obedient boy that he is, decided, after being told repeatedly not to, that it would be a good idea to have a rock throwing fight after school. Long story short, a little boy was hit and once again I am sure we are branded a playground pariah.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2015)

the week went too fast and i didn't get sh!t done I wanted to...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2015)

I know that feeling Wayne ! Not just the week going fast, but someone compressed May, June, July and August into the last two weeks !


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 5, 2015)

The local Robins, which have two or more broods each year, are gathering in family groups and feeding like mad. Getting ready to head south. Also some trees are beginning to change color. Gad, winter is coming.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2015)

My cat is in heat...

While her antics are driving me to the verge of insanity, I know that within a few days, the vet will cure this madness and all will be right with the world again.

I wonder if a trip to the vet would have cured my (ex)wife's bullsh!t, too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2015)

out all day so didn't get to any modelling...


----------



## at6 (Sep 5, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> My cat is in heat...
> 
> While her antics are driving me to the verge of insanity, I know that within a few days, the vet will cure this madness and all will be right with the world again.
> 
> I wonder if a trip to the vet would have cured my (ex)wife's bullsh!t, too...


Unfortunately there is no cure for that. Too bad Adam couldn't have just been happy with his right hand and a sheep.


----------



## at6 (Sep 11, 2015)

Heard on the news that the whale turd wants to bring 10,000+ Syrian w*nkers to the U.S. If they are Syrian Christians I have no objections as they are targets of genocide and should have asylum here. If they are the "other", send their butts packing elsewhere.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2015)

Travel nerves....


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2015)

Why? It's not all that far to Sweden and the beautiful blonde viking wenches. Only wish I was going with you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm more used to viking longships....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2015)

He's more used to Viking p*ss-ups !


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 14, 2015)

The refugee crisis in Europe. Anyway we look at it, the poor people are between the rock and a hard place. Croatia is to host 1600-something, but with Hungary closing it's borders with Serbia, we are bound to receive the flood starting tomorrow.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2015)

Humans!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2015)

tomo pauk said:


> The refugee crisis in Europe. Anyway we look at it, the poor people are between the rock and a hard place. Croatia is to host 1600-something, but with Hungary closing it's borders with Serbia, we are bound to receive the flood starting tomorrow.


It's a terrible tragedy for the Syrians, but I don't understand why it's been seen as Europe's responsibility to take them all in.
Why hasn't any Arab nations stepped up? I know Turkey and Israel have done what they can, but there's other neighbors that are fully capable of helping.

Then the recent social media shaming of European countries that refuse them makes me mad as hell. Many smaller European countries simply cannot afford to have the added burden of refugees and nations like Hungary simply don't want the burden, whether it's a religious decision or one out of economics. Bottom line, is that Hungary (and any other nation) is well within it's rights to decide who crosses their border and who doesn't.

Italy has even come under scrutiny for turning back refugees lately, and Italy has cited several reasons, first of which, is they cannot afford any more. Secondly, the African refugees in southern Italy have been demanding more food and better housing and when Italy has said no, they have taken to the streets and looted business, torn down signs and started fires.

I think the best way to have averted this refugee crisis was to stop the destruction of Syria before it got to this point...


----------



## at6 (Sep 16, 2015)

Islamic nations aren't going to step up and take refugees. This is their way of invading with out sending soldiers. When there are enough of them to out number the locals, then they will demand obedience from the host nation.


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 17, 2015)

We don't want that something similar to colonization of the Amercas to happen, don't we?



GrauGeist said:


> It's a terrible tragedy for the Syrians, but I don't understand why it's been seen as Europe's responsibility to take them all in.
> Why hasn't any Arab nations stepped up? I know Turkey and Israel have done what they can, but there's other neighbors that are fully capable of helping.



Europe, or EU more precisely, can either help out or let the refugees die. They are at our door step. Arab nations are mostly in shambles themselves, even before we start counting in North Afican countries in (like Egypt and Lybia, for example).



> Then the recent social media shaming of European countries that refuse them makes me mad as hell. Many smaller European countries simply cannot afford to have the added burden of refugees and nations like Hungary simply don't want the burden, whether it's a religious decision or one out of economics. Bottom line, is that Hungary (and any other nation) is well within it's rights to decide who crosses their border and who doesn't.



(mostly-)Syrian refugees don't want to remain in Greece, Serbia or Hungary; it is Germany, Austria, Low countries, France they are interested. With that said, some media are more responsible than other, I prefer the on-line editions of 'serious' media, like BBC or CNN (for English-language news). Hungarian decision is more along the line of 'let the other take care of them, we will not' thinking. 



> Italy has even come under scrutiny for turning back refugees lately, and Italy has cited several reasons, first of which, is they cannot afford any more. Secondly, the African refugees in southern Italy have been demanding more food and better housing and when Italy has said no, they have taken to the streets and looted business, torn down signs and started fires.



Without the complete EU backing up the needs for refugees, the most 'critical' countries will have problems in feeding housing of the refugees. Quirk is also that countries at Europe's south, like Greece and Italy have their own economical problems.



> I think the best way to have averted this refugee crisis was to stop the destruction of Syria before it got to this point...



Agreed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2015)

local Footy team getting smashed in a Final...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2015)

What annoyed me is this. My son being bullied by another boy. This while it is known that my son has autism, which means that bullying him is like throwing a cripple out of his wheelchair. While the latter will be frowned upon, the only thing they tell my son is that he should be a big boy and either "do something back" or "ignore it. Neither is an option for my son. Having autism means that he doesn't have the social conscience to react in a right way. He will not be able to ignore anything and he will be emotional because he expects the world to be fair. No words can change that. He will never hit back, for him hitting someone is something that is not done, not part of his world. For me as a parent it's very frustrating. Not much I can do about it. Talking to the parents as usual doesn't help and I can not get my son to punch the little #### in the face.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, if others see it as acceptable for a bully to pick on your son, then they shouldn't have a problem with you kicking the bully's ass.


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, if others see it as acceptable for a bully to pick on your son, then they shouldn't have a problem with you kicking the bully's ass.



Hopefully it's different in the EU. Here kicking that little sh!tf*&ker's a$$ would get you arrested. I would say do it but don't get caught.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 18, 2015)

EU is probably far worse, but if a kid is picking on a child who can't defend himself, this is no different than someone much bigger kicking the **** out of the bully.

Back when I was a kid, we'd all gang up on a bully and beat the eff out of them. On occasion, a kid would get an older sibling to come down and beat the sh!t out of a bully, too. (Seen a kid's older sister, who was in college, come down one time to our Jr. High and wiped the schoolyard with a bully's face - loved every minute of that spectacle).

This "kinder and gentler" world that society is pushing these days, is doing nothing but creating a rich breeding ground for bullies, predators and sociopaths in the vacuum left by forbidding and condemning physical confrontation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2015)

A-fricken-men...........


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 19, 2015)

IIRC, Marcel, your son had tough face at his age 6.
Time will solve!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2015)

Shinpachi said:


> IIRC, Marcel, your son had tough face at his age 6.
> Time will solve!


No, this is my older son, he's 11.

I hope it will be solved, but I don't think me interferring will be of any help. Apaart from the fact that it will not be accepted by society, It'll only strengthen them in their believe that Robin is weak and vulnerable and he will be bullied again after a while. The only thing to stop this is for him self to sort this out. He should be the one to beat the **** out this little bugger.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2015)

That's tough, good luck my friend!


----------



## at6 (Sep 21, 2015)

I was bullied as a child. In 5th grade I gave a much larger 6th grader a bloody nose and it stopped until middle school. There I beat the crap out of once again larger 9th graders. It didn't totally stop until I beat an opponent"s pinky finger all of the way back toward the wrist during a fight and had no memory of doing it. The other kids said that I just smiled and broke his finger and had to be pulled back from him. That gave me a reputation for being inhuman as I never felt any blow during my fights. After that, I was never bothered again until high school and it only took one fight put an end to all bullying against me. That was 50 years ago when there was still a code of honor. Your only weapon was your body and no guns or knives. Now there is no honor as kids today would rather shoot than actually face another person on a level playing field where both walk away battered but alive. That takes real courage and society today makes actually defending yourself with honor more of a crime than being the aggressor. Just my own quick rant about how about degraded things have become in my life time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2015)

What annoyed me today...nothing...until I read Marcels post...now I'm not annoyed at all I'm right F*#*ing Pissed at the little Sh!t that thinks what he has done is acceptable behavior...his parents need a friggin' lesson too....


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your son's and your troubles, Marcel. Hopefully the things will get better as soon as possible.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 23, 2015)

Pulled into the parking lot at work this morning and parked next to a car I don't recall seeing in our side of the lot before. When I got out I noticed there were a set of keys in the ignition, and what looked to me like to baby car seats covered in blankets in each of the front seats. I watched for a half a minute and nothing seemed to be moving so I went into the building and punched in.
Still was bothering me so I went out a couple minutes later to find the car keys were gone, the blankets were thrown in the back seat, and what I thought were baby car seats were both gone. 
Not really what should be done as I'm not sure they were even car seats, and if they were if any children were in them? I notified our HR person who has a birdeyes view of the parking lot from her office window.
I'll be keeping my eye on that vehicle from now on.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2015)

Life, people that can't follow directions, requesting that an expensive guitar amplifier you buy on e-bay be sent to your work address so it doesn't get left on your homes doorstep in the rain, and then finding out it's been left on your doorstep all day in the rain and I won't be home for another 2 hours,. being in an off and on foul mood for the last week and a half, spending a crap load of money on vehicle repairs, I don't think I left anything out.
Can't wait for the weekend to find out what can go wrong then!!!


----------



## at6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your trouble Bucksnort. Hope the weekend is better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2015)

damn decals for my GB didn't show up today....was really hoping they would...


----------



## at6 (Oct 4, 2015)

Need to get R-134A refrigerant for my car and find that R-134A at reasonable prices can't be shipped to California. Fudge packer Brown and the bay area butt dart Democrats are continually making life here worse all of the time. Combine that with no water for farming because of some stinking fish, the only farming left in California will be a$$ farming.


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2015)

went for a working interview last Monday.

i was offered the job on the spot but have now been waiting a week for the official offer and salary etc and have had no contact.

had enough so told them to stick it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, I am pretty annoyed at myself actually. 

I purchased 3 bottles of Mr.Hobby Color H305 Dark Grey for my 2 F-15E Strike Eagle Aircraft I want to build and I up and lost them. I remember receiving them in the mail and taking a look at them but don't know what the heck happened afterward. I cleaned up my bench a while back but I didn't think I threw them out because I distinctly remember looking at them while was at the bench. Pretty frustrating. Now I gots to order more.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 5, 2015)

Totalize said:


> Well, I am pretty annoyed at myself actually.
> 
> I purchased 3 bottles of Mr.Hobby Color H305 Dark Grey for my 2 F-15E Strike Eagle Aircraft I want to build and I up and lost them. I remember receiving them in the mail and taking a look at them but don't know what the heck happened afterward. I cleaned up my bench a while back but I didn't think I threw them out because I distinctly remember looking at them while was at the bench. Pretty frustrating. Now I gots to order more.






Sounds like you have the same Poltergeist that I have. It seems to like to hide things, then watch me look for them until I get so frustrated that I have to walk away. Then when I come back they are right in front of me. Strange how that happens.


----------



## Totalize (Oct 7, 2015)

Your right. But up till now its been my bench tools. It's like they seem to go missing then they turn up . Never had the issue with paints before. Now I have to purchase more.


..... Whoa. I just hit my 1000th post here. First forum to do that on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2015)

Heck Karl, they were slow, weren't they !


----------



## rochie (Oct 7, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Heck Karl, they were slow, weren't they !



Yeah, even the agency dont know what went on, their loss i suppose !


----------



## Marcel (Oct 8, 2015)

Our drummer has a "frozen shoulder". Will not be drumming for a year or so. Another problem for my band


----------



## Totalize (Oct 8, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Life, people that can't follow directions, requesting that an expensive guitar amplifier you buy on e-bay be sent to your work address so it doesn't get left on your homes doorstep in the rain, and then finding out it's been left on your doorstep all day in the rain and I won't be home for another 2 hours,. being in an off and on foul mood for the last week and a half, spending a crap load of money on vehicle repairs, I don't think I left anything out.
> Can't wait for the weekend to find out what can go wrong then!!!





Buddy I hear ya. My paint misadventure pales in comparison to the Sh!!t you had to endure. 

Hope it get's better for ya.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2015)

Tooth abscess that hurts like a mother........


----------



## at6 (Oct 9, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Tooth abscess that hurts like a mother........


Had that happen in 1971. Lived with it for three weeks and then had it pulled. Had to eat so many aspirin that I almost got an ulcer. Hope you find relief soon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks! I keep eyeing my plumbers channel locks and the bourbon.

3 weeks?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 10, 2015)

Holy chit brother, I know the pain...seriously

I was able to beat back the pain of the abscess with Listerine, and bought me time (huge project at work at the time) until I could see the Doc and be tortured


----------



## at6 (Oct 10, 2015)

Yep. Three weeks. I was living in Yosemite and wasn't able to see a dentist until I got back down to the flat lands. To top it off, my abscess was in a front tooth which made the whole front of my face hurt like hell. That's why I can identify with your suffering. Copious quantities of Rum at night helped me to get some sleep.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2015)

People that overstayed their welcome and they don't get you want them to f*ck off!! 
Close to losing my rag here....!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 13, 2015)

Too many to do lists...


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2015)

Mmmm.....nothing yet...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2015)

Today was out of the office most of the day including lunch time so no modelling time...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2015)

at6 said:


> Yep. Three weeks. I was living in Yosemite and wasn't able to see a dentist until I got back down to the flat lands. To top it off, my abscess was in a front tooth which made the whole front of my face hurt like hell. That's why I can identify with your suffering. Copious quantities of Rum at night helped me to get some sleep.



You my friend are a far better man that I can ever hope to be! 1 weekend was enough for me!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2015)

modelling time missed again...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2015)

Narrow-minded-thick headed-sheep sh*gging-no good-two timing-dog h*mping-camel pleasing-their heads so far up their own *rses-deserve a boot up their sh*tter that forceful, they'll have the shoestrings coming out their noses-have their peas and sausage tied down in a tin with fire ants-local politians that runs the town where my folks live....w*nkers!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2015)

Is one slightly miffed, old boy?

My annoyance today?
Spent five hours at the hospital, having got up at O6.00 hrs in order to ensure I was dressed and ready to get there for 08.30, to have the second infusion of the new meds. Unfortunately, the rather attractive Irish Doctor I saw, reckoned that the spider bite on my ankle, although healing, was not sufficiently healed to allow the infusion to go ahead, as this would slow down the healing the process, very possibly causing an ulcer into the bone.
So, I only wasted 5 hours, but the first infusion has also been wasted, due to no follow-up, at a cost of £7,000 !!
Have to wait a further 4 weeks now, then get the bite re-checked, before any further meds can be administered - and just when I thought an improvement was on the horizon.
I guess I won't be going skiing, mountain climbing or wing-suit flying over Christmas then !!


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 16, 2015)

The news that daughter of the married couple I know has lost it's battle with sarcoma. The 2-year old was burried yesterday.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2015)

There is nothing worse in this world than having to bury a child.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2015)

tomo pauk said:


> The news that daughter of the married couple I know has lost it's battle with sarcoma. The 2-year old was burried yesterday.


That is horrible news, Tomo...what a tragedy to the family 

My bitch of the day is people who use the term "first world problems" when something goes wrong. Example: in a conversation yesterday, I had mentioned how my Fiancee's Mustang keeps losing brake fluid and the guy said "wow...a first world problem right there...try being hungry for a day" and I held back the urge to bust his face open and calmly replied: "well, I have had the great fortune to be born in the U.S. so I don't have to experience 'third-world' situations. Shaming me for my good fortune and prosperity shows that you're an entitled douchebag taking all this for granted...so EFF you!" and added: "if 'first-world' problems cause you to wet yourself, perhaps you should GTFO of the U.S. and go where 'first-world problems' don't offend you..."

And I wasn't quiet about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about this Tomo, losing a child is the worst experience.


----------



## at6 (Oct 16, 2015)

My condolences and prayers for the family Tomo.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2015)

Saddened to hear this Tomo..


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2015)

Forum started out rather slow....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2015)

BBC Sport - Rugby World Cup 2015: 'Craig Joubert wrong to award penalty'


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 20, 2015)

Darned headache.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Colonoscopy tomorrow, that means drinking a huge bottle of colon blow solution tonight and moving the TV set into the bathroom.
Plus the foot I busted up in a motorcycle accident several years ago is acting up again!


----------



## at6 (Oct 20, 2015)

Well Bucksnort, it won't be long before I have to do that again and still think it's the sh!ts.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> ...Plus the foot I busted up in a motorcycle accident several years ago is acting up again!


Yeah, with the weather changing from summer to fall almost overnight, my battered carcass hurts like I wrecked the car yesterday and I sound like a bowl of rice crispies when I move...


----------



## at6 (Oct 20, 2015)

Snap,crackle,pop. Must be Graugeist.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2015)

If I'm not getting my truck stuck, I'm parked waiting to get my truck stuck. Bloody long day and it's only 3 hours old. 



Geo


----------



## javlin (Oct 21, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Colonoscopy tomorrow, that means drinking a huge bottle of colon blow solution tonight and moving the TV set into the bathroom.
> Plus the foot I busted up in a motorcycle accident several years ago is acting up again!



Had mine last Thursday Buck had a new gas that left NO blotting afterwards alot better than last time.Doc told me I have 5yrs or 50K miles whichever comes first


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2015)

javlin said:


> Had mine last Thursday Buck had a new gas that left NO blotting afterwards alot better than last time.Doc told me I have 5yrs or 50K miles whichever comes first



Yeah, it really wasn't that bad. Got sick of drinking the "colon blow solution" after a while. Nurse was good looking and I watched the whole procedure on the monitor. Cleanest my colon felt in a long time
Worst part was getting there a half an hour early and having to listen to a little asian gal yaking in Vietmamese on her cell phone the whole time in the waiting room. She wasn't quiet about it either. Not sure if anyone was actually on the other end of the phone as she never stopped talking. She got several dirty looks from other patients. Very annoying!!!


----------



## rochie (Oct 22, 2015)

Spent 2 1/2 hours explaining to one of the directors exactly how much of a knob he is and how little he knows about running a kitchen !

He still didnt understand.

Was like trying to explain map reading to a 2nd Lt !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2015)

Heck, then it _must_ have been difficult !!!


----------



## rochie (Oct 22, 2015)

It was he tried to convince me it was a good idea to change a supplier to one that would give us a rebate of 5% at the end of the finacial year.

Trouble is they are 10-12%more expensive than who i use now !

I failed to convince him that it didnt make fiscal sense and he failed to convinve me of his use to the species, so we agreed i was right and i havnt changed the supplier !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2015)

Sounds like he _was_ once a Rupert !!


----------



## rochie (Oct 22, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Sounds like he _was_ once a Rupert !!



No he isnt even that good !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2015)

Ah, a waste of rations then !


----------



## rochie (Oct 22, 2015)

Total waste !


----------



## at6 (Oct 22, 2015)

When I came in from the Animal Center today, before I could say anything the b!tch said my name and the words get out of here with a vile look and even nastier tone. And to think, I'm the one paying the bills and supporting her piece of sh!t A$$. Maybe Muslims have one thing right. Beatem and f**kem. Even if that isn't in my nature as I came from a violent environment.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 23, 2015)

Mowing the lawn. Never a chore I enjoyed.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2015)

Fricken idiotic auditors!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2015)

It's 02:39 and I'm wide awake...telly on and books out!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> It's 02:39 and I'm wide awake...telly on and books out!


Friday night and you're home AND sober?

Are you feeling ok, buddy?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2015)

Missed a few days on the forum...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2015)

Fourth day in a row with stiff and painful wrists, and now my bl**dy knees have gone on strike !
I hate this time of year, waiting to acclimatise to the weather and pressure changes !!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Fourth day in a row with stiff and painful wrists, and now my bl**dy knees have gone on strike !
> I hate this time of year, waiting to acclimatise to the weather and pressure changes !!



I hear you. My left foot is acting up as well. Been taking it easy no it and it seems to be getting worse rather than better. Won't go to the doctor either as I know he will just tell me to "rest it, ice it, heat it, take ibuprofen" and that brilliant advice will cost me several hundred dollars thanks to our wonderful new health plan mandated by the US government!!! (I'm on a private plan through work, but o-care wreaked havoc on our health plan)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2015)

Left my damn house keys at work....had to wait for SWMBO to get home...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2015)

Having co-workers look at me strangely as I used an Ace Bandage to strap a frozen bag of peas to my sore a$$ foot. You gotta do what you gotta do to make things feel better don't you?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey Buck...you scratch where it itches, not where it looks good...you do what ya gotta do man...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah I thought felt pretty good yesterday, but was awoken at midnight to a throbbing foot and severe pain. Very little sleep last night and finally had to break down and take some more doctor prescribed pain killers way before the recommended dose was advised. Who needs a stomach anyway.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2015)

Spent an hour or so collecting stuff to be scanned to send to Karl, only to find that my scanner has suddenly decided to show a wide black band near the end of each page when scanned.
B*gg*r - need to go and buy a new scanner, as I guess it'll be cheaper than having the present one repaired (if such a thing is possible these days !) - and it's only 12 years old ! (I know, ancient by today's standards!).


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2015)

Just could not get into the swing of finishing my Canberra, spent most of the time dropping things on the floor and searching for them with a torch...had to give up in frustration before I really screwed the Pooch...


----------



## javlin (Oct 31, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> spent most of the time dropping things on the floor and searching for them with a torch...



At first Wayne thought you about to burn the place down then I remember from "Band of Brothers"... "a red torch what you chap's call a flashlight"


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2015)

javlin said:


> At first Wayne thought you about to burn the place down then I remember from "Band of Brothers"... "a red torch what you chap's call a flashlight"


That was my thoughts at first, as well!

I was going to say: "noooo Wayne, don't set it on fire, just step away and cool off, man!"


----------



## prem895 (Oct 31, 2015)

A good deal of the humans I had to deal with today


----------



## javlin (Oct 31, 2015)

Humans are like that pretty much a 50/50 split of good one's,annoying one's then your real POS's.I always think just slow down life goes by fast enough without us enjoying it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2015)

didn't get my GB bird finished....


----------



## prem895 (Nov 1, 2015)

Knowing that I have a 1/48 FW-200 a 1/32 f4u-1 a 1/48 B25 and a 1/200 Airbus A330-200 that require paint and that they will all have to wait until spring because the weather is too cold now, and painting the Condor inside would have the wife going crazy,let alone the layer of overspray throughout the house. To my wife, it may as well be in this scale.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, now in addition to having a bad foot, my back and hips are starting to ache from not being able to walk normally. Top it off Deer Hunting season starts this coming weekend and it looks like I will not be able to make it. Another week and a half in this infernal support boot.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2015)

Screw it, get a 4x4 motorized Rascal and mount your rifle on it!


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 5, 2015)

Get well soon, Bucks 

My TV was a mess for several days - 1st my younger daughter poured the glass washing solution on it, hence destroying it. Then, after the new TV is bought, I've discovered that amplifier's DC adapter is also dead. So I buy a new one, but still there is no signal. Finally, the new coax cable, connecting the amplifier with adapter, solved the problem.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2015)

No problems today...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2015)

meatloaf109 said:


> He had love, that is the important thing. I am curious. I am not a "cat" person, and have never been around them, *I have always heard that a cats genitals were not apparent like a dog's are. Forgive my ignorance, but how do you tell?*


Paul, I am so sorry I missed your question!!

I learned this from the Vet when I was trying to tell which kitten was a girl and which was a boy.

From birth, until they start developing sexually, the "pee hole" is closest to the anus in a female, and further in a male. Of course, once they reach about 3 1/2 months, the "nuggets" become apparent in the boys 

So with newborn kittens, the female's "pee hole" is half a centimeter from the anus and the boys, it will be a centimeter.

As it happens, Momiche's litter had 4 males (Squeeky, Teddy, the Tuxedo and Mouse) and one female (Camilla).


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 7, 2015)

(yesterday, actually, but here it is)
Was helping my neighbour with on a building, when a small piece of concrete landed in my eye. I was sure that I removd it, but then another one landed. Cleared that one also, but went wearing googles ofter that. So after a few hours, I went anyway to the hospital where my eyes were operated by laser some 2 years ago, since I still felt the eye itching. Sure enough, the doctor there found a tiny piece of concrete. Prescribed me a paste for the eye, too. The eye still itched all day long, but far less than in the morning.
Today it's alright, though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2015)

simply...interruptions...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 18, 2015)

I am annoyed by all the Rambo macho BS on internet. After Paris everybody seems to be in a hurry to kill people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 18, 2015)

Marcel said:


> I am annoyed by all the Rambo macho BS on internet. After Paris everybody seems to be in a hurry to kill people.


Marcel, Why hurry? The a$$holes will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2015)

Friggin' camera battery dead again...


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 19, 2015)

Lost the landing gear covers for the Typhoon I'm building for the group build.


----------



## prem895 (Nov 19, 2015)

Can't get Mustang code D6 Screaming Yellow shipped to Canada, and BZ Chrome Yellow is a twat hair off. I am so glad the government knows what is best for it's slaves. FCK Trudeau. Like having a 5 yr old running Boeing.


----------



## at6 (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome to the brave new future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2015)

Sad but true.................


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 20, 2015)

This morning, I was doing inventory at a hospital I support. I was in the pediatrics ward and outside a room, I heard a young boy sobbing. "I am tired and want it to stop". I had seen him while I was walking by and know he had cancer. Whatever problems we have in life, he has something more important to resolve.

I salute the nurses who have to comfort these patients without loosing their humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Friggin' camera battery dead again...


Wayne, if the camera takes replaceable batteries, I suggest the Energizer Titanium (if they're available).

My Pentax K100D used (4) AA batteries and I have come to find that Duracell's best lasts for only 560 photos (less if I'm using flash or other features) and the Titanium lasts for well over 1,500 photos.

The secret to the Titanium's longevity is the lithium.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2015)

Aye Cap'n - it gives much more Warp factor !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 21, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> Lost the landing gear covers for the Typhoon I'm building for the group build.



I'm sure it will turn up someplace Glenn, they usually do.


Have back and nasty hip pain today, not good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks David my battery is an LI-50B for an Olympus SZ-16


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2015)

My Westham loosing to Karls mob in the EPL...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2015)

Cat is ill. She has kidney problems and does not eat well. She is slow and sleeps a lot. Being 15 years old I guess she nearing her final days. Makes the whole family a little sad as she has been part of this family for 13 years.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, Marcel

The passing of a family pet is much like losing a family member and is always a difficult time


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2015)

5 Years today since my Mum passed away....


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Sorry to hear that, Marcel
> 
> The passing of a family pet is much like losing a family member and is always a difficult time


Thanks Dave, it's the waiting that gets to me most. She's still good enough to not be put down, on the other hand, I don't see her recover. My son is still optimistic, but I think that will make the blow for him only harder when it cmes 



Wayne Little said:


> 5 Years today since my Mum passed away....


Know how you feel Wayne. In January it'll be 10 years since my father died. I still miss him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2015)

Marcel said:


> Thanks Dave, it's the waiting that gets to me most. She's still good enough to not be put down, on the other hand, I don't see her recover. My son is still optimistic, but I think that will make the blow for him only harder when it cmes
> 
> 
> Know how you feel Wayne. In January it'll be 10 years since my father died. I still miss him.



Think about my parents often, will forever miss them...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2015)

Bl**dy Royal Mail !!!
Got a card through the door stating there's a charge to pay for an imported item, presumably a kit I bought from Canada. Fair enough, as I knew I'd have to pay VAT (tax) at 20%, but no Import duty as it's under the threshold.
But the card states the amount due is - wait for it - *£328.26*, about $660 Canadian Dollars !!!!
Are they ****ing crazy !!
The kit was only £20.
Can't sort it out until I can get to the mail sorting office on Monday, and even then I just know I'll have a fight on my hands. 
This ****ing country has gone to the dogs good style !


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2015)

Unbelievable Terry. Has to be an error.




Geo


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2015)

You bet it has to be an error !
Another example of bone-idle ****wits who can't be R'sed to do things properly, and rely totally on computers, instead of using that thing they've never heard of - common ****ing sense !!
And to top it all, it means that, on Monday, I'll have to struggle uphill on my mobility scooter the mile and a half to the mail sorting office, and back again, in the forecast torrential bl**dy rain !!


----------



## at6 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank God that I don't live in the UK.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2015)

In regards to Terry's latest round with the Royal Mail: It never ceases to amaze me at how inefficient civil service is (no matter the country or department), if corporations operated like this, they would either be out of business or there would be a huge number of people out of a job...


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2015)

at6 said:


> Thank God that I don't live in the UK.



Wish i didnt !


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2015)

And I forgot to mention, included in that ridiculous sum is a Royal Mail 'handling charge' of £8.
Er... 'handling charge' ?
I thought the whole idea of the Royal Mail was that they 'handled' the receipt and delivery of Mail, already paid for by the sender - even though that, in this instance, they've had the package, and 'handled it' for two bl**dy days, before informing me today, on a Saturday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2015)

Your getting Royally screwed there Terry...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2015)

Too bl**dy right !!


----------



## prem895 (Nov 29, 2015)

25000 Syrian refugees coming to Canada. Let the terrorism begin. What the F**K is the Government thinking. Now that their part of the world is doomed, we better bring them here so they can start doing the same to our country. If just takes one cockroach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Nov 29, 2015)

The horizontal rain and hail driven along by a bracing 60mph with 75mph gusts Sou Westerly gale that spoiled our planned day at the range. Mind you the pub has the log fires drawing nicely and my third pint of Red Star is gurgling down nicely.


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 29, 2015)

Yep, the 3rd beer can be annoying

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2015)

The on-going saga of the Customs charge of £328 ($660 CDN) !
Went to the mail sorting office, who advised me to 'phone Customer Services. 
Phoned them (at a charge of 5 pence per minute), and was advised to contact Her Majesty's Customs. 
Phoned Customs, who saw that the value had been recorded as $3,250 CDN, but the Customs declaration form showed $32.50, so was advised to 'phone Border Force, based at the sorting office, who could then amend the charge, and I could then, once again, do the 3 mile, up-hill round trip on my mobility scooter, in the p*ssing rain, to collect the parcel.
Phoned Border Force - and got a ****ing voice mail recorded message !!!!
Can _anybody_ in this World do something right, first time, and simply, or what ??!!!!!

Update:- Border Force (HM Customs) 'phoned me, when I explained the problem. They told me they can't amend the charge, and I need to contact Royal Mail, who _can_ amend the charge on their 'system'.
Royal Mail said they can't do it, and I need to contact HM Customs !!
For ****'s sake !!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> Mind you the pub has the log fires drawing nicely and my third pint of Red Star is gurgling down nicely.



This sounds just lovely. Jealous!


----------



## rochie (Dec 1, 2015)

Start recording names etc Dogsbody and put a complaint in to all the above offices.

Sounds like they cant be arsed and are giving you the run around !

Good luck getting it sorted mate


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 1, 2015)

While it's a bit too early to talk Anarchy, I agree with Karl. Once you ask for names, they start to panic. I can't believe customer service charge a fee. My biggest peeve when talking to these clowns is the "automated system"; press 1 for English, press 2 for Service Provider, press 3 if you want to wait for 30 minutes to talk to a real person. Just spent 3 days doing this trying to get new cell phones.



Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2015)

And here I thought of Canada as a modern Utopia. My world view is shattered!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2015)

Yep, each call results either in a voice mail message, or press 1 for ... etc.
Finally spoke to a sensible chap at Royal Mail, who double-checked with his specialist, and they, as well as HM Customs, are adamant that it's Border Force who can amend the charge and release the parcel, not Royal Mail.
Called Border Force again, and got another voice mail recording, so waiting for a call back from them, after leaving a terse, explicit, but polite message along the lines of 'get your finger out of your Rs, stick it in your ear, and shake your ****ing brains about!'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2015)

Airframes said:


> but polite message along the lines of 'get your finger out of your Rs, stick it in your ear, and shake your ****ing brains about!'



I hate you are having to deal with that, but that really is a brilliant statement!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2015)

Old Bill Shakespear has nothing on me when it comes to bollocking people !


----------



## rochie (Dec 1, 2015)

Have had a complaint today from a lady who wasnt happy i didnt do anything special for her mothers 90th birthday afternoon tea !

I politly pointed out she booked a table of 8, only 7 turned up, she only ordered 6 afternoon teas to share between 7 as she used 3 x 2 for 1 vouchers and didnt want to spend anymore money than she needed too !

Sure her mother felt very special knowing money was no object on her special day !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2015)

Cat died this morning.


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Marcel.

I came out to a flat tire on the car this morning, small beer in light of others issues but annoying all the same !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Marcel. Suffice to say loosing a pet is tough.


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 2, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> This sounds just lovely. Jealous!



If anyone knows of a better place to be with your friends on a wet sunday than an English country Pub then it must be amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the cat Marcel.
Karl, at least the tyre was probably only flat at the bottom !

And ............. back to the saga of the Customs charge !
Finally got a call from Border Force, and was again told they could not amend the charge, as Royal Mail told them, two months ago, to stop doing this. 
So I asked to speak to the senior management person, who confirmed this info, and suggested that I could pay the fee, and then complain and claim a refund - stuff that for a game of soldiers, said I !!
So they gave me a 'phone number and e-mail address for the Complaints Department at the Home Office, who, I was told, would be able to forward authority, to Border Force, to amend the charge and instruct Royal Mail to release the parcel.
The 'phone number was not recognised when I tried to call, so I sent a polite, but obviously explicit e-mail to the address provided, explaining the whole sorry saga, and asking for confirmation of my request to amend the charge, within 24 hours.
I received an immediate, automatically - generated e-mail confirming receipt of my complaint, which went on to inform me that they aim to reply within 20 days - by which time, the bl**dy parcel will be heading back west, across the Atlantic, as Royal Mail return to sender after 21 days, and they've had the effing thing for 7 days already !!! 
What the **** has happened to common sense, accepting responsibility and acting upon it in this World today ??!!!!!

Oh, and I almost forgot. I'm due a delivery of my normal medication tomorrow, sometime between 11.00 hrs and 16.00 hrs, but I have a hospital appointment in the morning. So I 'phoned the pharmacy, and asked them to schedule the delivery for tomorrow afternoon, when I know I'll be at home.
I was told they can't do that, as they only have one delivery driver this week, so I'll have to collect it from the pharmacy, over a mile away.
So it would appear that the time system of planet Earth is directly related to the number of available ****ing delivery drivers !!!


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2015)

Airframes said:


> .
> Karl, at least the tyre was probably only flat at the bottom !



Your right Terry though when i revolved the wheel the flat bit kept slipping to the bottom !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2015)

At least you've got a spare, and don't have to use a log ..................


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2015)

Airframes said:


> At least you've got a spare, and don't have to use a log ..................



I thought about it, but wife wouldnt let me !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Marcel.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2015)

rochie said:


> I thought about it, but wife wouldnt let me !



They just like to stop us having fun....


----------



## at6 (Dec 3, 2015)

Da*n goat f**king muslims shooting up a Social Services center in San Bernardino yesterday.


----------



## prem895 (Dec 3, 2015)

at6 said:


> Da*n goat f**king muslims shooting up a Social Services center in San Bernardino yesterday.



I am afraid this kind of shite is only going to escalate.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2015)

at6 said:


> Da*n goat f**king muslims shooting up a Social Services center in San Bernardino yesterday.


Not to worry, the current president has explained that this is most likely another case of unfortunate "workplace violence".

Nothing to see here folks, move along.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Not to worry, the current president has explained that this is most likely another case of unfortunate "workplace violence".
> 
> Nothing to see here folks, move along.


That's not what our media reported that he said. According to them he said that the motive was not determined yet. Sounds like a reasonable answer to me at this moment.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2015)

He's made several statements...the one I mentioned was actually said before even the law enforcement authorities had a full idea of what's going on.

He then made a statement later where he said "it was possible" that it was terror related.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2015)

To emphasize on the earlier statement, here is a recent news release by CNN on the San Bernardino attack:
San Bernardino: Shooter Farook appears radicalized - CNN.com

Despite the fact that the man and his wife had become radicalized, amassed a large store of ammunition and built a cache of pipe bombs, some "officials" are still tossing "workplace grievance" and "mixed motives" around. This attack had no more connection to a "workplace grievance" than the Paris attacks did.

I might also add that their semi-auto rifles, body armor, high-capacity magazines, pipe bombs and bomb making material are illegal to own or possess in the state of California and that they attacked a "gun free zone". Of course, killing people, shooting people, brandishing a weapon and shooting at police officers is also illegal - regardless of their motive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 4, 2015)

Anything as planned as this attack is without question a terrorist action. Columbine, Sandy Hook, the movie theater massacre, the Murrow building in Oklahoma City, were all terrorist attacks in one form or another. Removing all of our fire arms is not the answer since only the terrorists will have weapons. I once considered the idea of psychological evaluations as an idea but came to the realization that those could be manipulated as a means to confiscate every fire arm in America.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2015)

at6 said:


> Removing all of our fire arms is not the answer since only the terrorists will have weapons.


A typical American way of thinking, but having all kinds of John Waynes in a confined room when the terrorists enter will not make it any better. If you think that way, people should not only learn how to use the gun, but also train to have the proper reactions when getting into these situations. Something that is not so easy. I shudder when thinking of a couple of hundred panicked gun cariers... This is often overlooked when some-one tries to defend the 'weapons for all' lobby. 

But I'll stop here, it's becoming too political....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2015)

Marcel said:


> A typical American way of thinking, but having all kinds of John Waynes in a confined room when the terrorists enter will not make it any better. If you think that way, people should not only learn how to use the gun, but also train to have the proper reactions when getting into these situations. Something that is not so easy. I shudder when thinking of a couple of hundred panicked gun cariers... This is often overlooked when some-one tries to defend the 'weapons for all' lobby.
> 
> But I'll stop here, it's becoming too political....


I think to be fair, and honest assestment of this is more of a social one, than a political one.

Europe has been ravaged over the centuries by continous warfare where North America has seen relative calm since the early 20th century onwards.

In this time, Europe has moved away from firearm possession as a cultural morm while the United States still holds to it's firearm heritage, which is based both in it's birth as a nation and in it's western history. The founding Fathers, such as Washington, Jefferson and others not only encouraged firearm ownership, but insisted that it be required of all youths be educated in their use.

And this was a mainstay of American life until recently, where groups like the Boy Scouts, NRA and the Civilian Marksmanship Program helped educated youth in proper and responsible handling of firearms. It was also a tradition for Dad to take the boys out to the range with a rifle on a Saturday afternoon. Getting a .22 rifle was like a rite of passage along with the handing down of the family firarms as the young man (or woman) got older.

But this era seemed to fade away by the 90's as society seemed to lose it's respect for one another and shootings, which had up to that time had remained mostly confined to "gangsters", criminals and sociopaths, became more frequent. Very few organizations continue to teach proper firearm handling or marksmanship and in many cases, came under litigation by "concerned" groups who are vehemantly opposed to firearms.

Globally, society seems to be losing it's respect for the sanctity of human life as we see more and more attacks on Chinese schools with hatchets, knives and meat cleavers. London and vicinity is particularly being plagued by violent attacks involving knives and even here in the U.S. (which normally doesn't reach mass media coverage) there have been mass attacks involving knives recently.

There are well over 80 million legally owned firearms in the U.S. at the moment and the vast majority are owned by responsible citizens. If we were to immediately remove every one of those tomorrow, there will still be shootings, stabbings, assaults with hammers and so on because society has grown to the point where there is no respect for their neighbor and the solution to frustration, anger and so on, is extreme violence.

We need to step back and take a close look at *why* society is coming apart at the seams and address that as soon as possible. Until we solve that problem, taking weapons away (be it firearms, knives or salad forks) is much like closing the barn doors after the horses get out.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Park (Dec 5, 2015)

Ditto GrauGeist, I have not visited this thread in months but couldn't help opening it up because this topic was on my mind. I'm 54 and have lived in central Texas all my life. All but one of those years was spent living " out of town " never been much for the city life although I work in one. Just like many other locations throughout the world most people that live in rural areas learn a preferred method of self defense. The most popular method is the use of firearms, many of us learned to maintain and safety operate small cal. firearms before we were teens. I realize it's apples and oranges comparing city/country, terrorist/non terrorist crime and rates. But one thing for sure, the crime rate is much lower because out in the sticks people are armed. I've had a hand gun in my vecihel since 1976 (different vecihel ��) and have killed a few rattle snakes, a wild dog that would not let me out of my car, and a cow on the side of the road that was suffering after being hit. I hope I never have to hide my gun to have one.


----------



## at6 (Dec 5, 2015)

One question that keeps coming to mind in the San Bernardino shooting is this. What if everyone there had been armed and what is the likely hood that in the panic that they would have ended up shooting each other by mistake?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2015)

Typically, people that carry tend to be proficient with their marksmanship and it's been proven on several occasions.

A note about firearm education: at the school shooting in Oregon several years ago, where the boy stole his father's weapons, killed his parents and then went to school and started shooting his classmates, his rifle's magazine became empty and at that moment, a student hiding under a cafeteria table broke cover and tackled the shooter and stopped the attack. The reason he chose that moment to act, was because he had recently been through an NRA firearm safety course and recognized the shooter had to stop and reload. It was this knowledge that enabled him to stop the shooter and prevent more casualties.


----------



## prem895 (Dec 5, 2015)

I bought these on evilbay and the guy tells me the actual shipping charge is 10eu more. I only see 12eu. Am I missing something ? I believe I am in the right here. What say you guy's


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2015)

prem895 said:


> I bought these on evilbay and the guy tells me the actual shipping charge is 10eu more. I only see 12eu. Am I missing something ? I believe I am in the right here. What say you guy's


Say 12EU in a couple places, this guy is trying to scam you to make up for the best offer they accepted.

I'd tell them that they either honor the listed prices or you'll report them over to ebay


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2015)

The fact that I have to "unfollow" friends on FB because they only post BS partisan fake political BS.

I feel so sorry for them. Shame that I can't stand reading their feeds and in cases miss what is going on in their lives.


----------



## javlin (Dec 6, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The fact that I have to "unfollow" friends on FB because they only post BS partisan fake political BS.
> 
> I feel so sorry for them. Shame that I can't stand reading their feeds and in cases miss what is going on in their lives.



Tis the season Chris big election in less than a year.I have two sisters and one brother 180' from me and some friends I just  that's just the way it is.They are still relatives and friends regardless with different perspectives.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2015)

javlin said:


> Tis the season Chris big election in less than a year.I have two sisters and one brother 180' from me and some friends I just  that's just the way it is.They are still relatives and friends regardless with different perspectives.



Different perspectives are fine. When they believe every fake made up meme and insult their friends because of being a partisan sheep it is not. When they post 15 things and 14 are BS slanted false slanted lies and insults to the people they supposedly care about, it is not. I don't have time for these people in my life anymore, regardless of their partisan slant. I really feel sorry fo them. Sheep, every single one of them. Regardless of slant.

I think I need to buy an island in the middle of no where. Create my own country and get away from it all. For the first time in my life, I am ashamed of my fellow Americans. It brings a tear to my eye, that people can let such BS divide them and cause so much hatred. I am truely sick of it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The fact that I have to "unfollow" friends on FB because they only post BS partisan fake political BS.
> 
> I feel so sorry for them. Shame that I can't stand reading their feeds and in cases miss what is going on in their lives.


The worst are those "info memes" from occupydemocrats (dot org)...always showing such lopsided info, that anyone with a basic ability to use a search engine, can quickly see through the misinformation - yet, people buy it as gospel.

Not trying to promote one side or the other, social media just oozes crap from all sides, but that example I mentioned stands head and shoulders above the rest for absolute BS.

Well, those and the chemtrail memes!

A relative is totally consumed by chemtrails and other conspiracies, and posted a chemtrail meme that basically said "chemtrails: killing us since 1961"
And I asked them how many have died so far?
They said that they didn't know.
I suggested they lead by example so I don't have to see their crap any more.
They unfriended me and I have been devestated in peace ever since!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> The worst are those "info memes" from occupydemocrats (dot org)...always showing such lopsided info, that anyone with a basic ability to use a search engine, can quickly see through the misinformation - yet, people buy it as gospel.
> 
> Not trying to promote one side or the other, social media just oozes crap from all sides, but that example I mentioned stands head and shoulders above the rest for absolute BS.
> 
> ...



Occupy Dems is terrible, but is no worse than the other side of the coin. They are all sheep...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Occupy Dems is terrible, but is no worse than the other side of the coin. They are all sheep...


Like I said:


> "Not trying to promote one side or the other, social media just oozes crap from all sides, but that example I mentioned stands head and shoulders above the rest for absolute BS."



But the OccupyDems is the worst, so much so, that they rival TheOnion! 

Well, I should also add the anti-gun memes we see on social media, too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2015)

Some Hot weather on the weekend both days over 40, rather unpleasant to do much...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2015)

The final part of the Customs charge saga !
More 'phone calls to Royal Mail and HM Customs, with the latter admitting that Border Force, who are responsible for amending or correcting Customs charges, now no longer do so - I'm guessing because it's too much work for them.
Bottom line is, unless I pay the the full charge, and then re-claim the over-charge, I can't get the parcel. It will take at least _two months_ to get the money paid back - _if_ Border Force and HM Customs agree to my claim. 
There is no way I am going to pay £328.26, for what should be a charge of £8.20, on a £20 kit, because of the laziness of BF in the first place.
This means that the parcel will be returned to sender (in Canada) in another 10 days time. So I can either request a re-fund, or ask the seller to re-send it, and hope that Customs charge is done correctly !!
The 'don't care' attitude of lazy, idle, can't be bothered to do anything Government departments is really p*ss*ng me off - if it had been an under charge, they'd bl**dy soon find a way to amend it quickly, I bet !!
Shower of bl**dy ****wit clowns, they're a waste of rations !!!


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2015)

Airframes said:


> The final part of the Customs charge saga !
> More 'phone calls to Royal Mail and HM Customs, with the latter admitting that Border Force, who are responsible for amending or correcting Customs charges, now no longer do so - I'm guessing because it's too much work for them.
> Bottom line is, unless I pay the the full charge, and then re-claim the over-charge, I can't get the parcel. It will take at least _two months_ to get the money paid back - _if_ Border Force and HM Customs agree to my claim.
> There is no way I am going to pay £328.26, for what should be a charge of £8.20, on a £20 kit, because of the laziness of BF in the first place.
> ...


When it comes to governmental agencies. it's like that on both sides of the pond no matter what agency it is. I had cordless phone batteries not delivered even though they were listed as delivered. I to re-order and the same thing almost happened twice. I waited for the carrier and asked if she had a package for me. She said no and I asked her to check. It was in the bottom of her pouch and she didn't even offer to apologize for for not checking before.Postal workers are some of the most incompetent people I've ever dealt with.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2015)

The really annoying part about this ridiculous episode, is that all concerned immediately agree that there is a major error - even before looking at the actual value, in Canadian Dollars, but no one is prepared to accept responsibility and press a couple of computer keys to rectify it. 
Bl**dy ludicrous - it'll probably cost more in computer time and man-hours to issue the authority to have the parcel returned to sender !!
Whatever happened to common sense, pride in a job, and ensuring that a service, _*paid for*_, is completed efficiently and correctly ?!! 
I just hope that whoever messed up in the first place, has a visit from Santa, who's big boots will displace all the soot in the chimney, and dislodge the brick work, all of which ends up on the carper and ruins that individual's bl**dy Christmas - bl**dy Rs hole !!


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2015)

Airframes said:


> The really annoying part about this ridiculous episode, is that all concerned immediately agree that there is a major error - even before looking at the actual value, in Canadian Dollars, but no one is prepared to accept responsibility and press a couple of computer keys to rectify it.
> Bl**dy ludicrous - it'll probably cost more in computer time and man-hours to issue the authority to have the parcel returned to sender !!
> Whatever happened to common sense, pride in a job, and ensuring that a service, _*paid for*_, is completed efficiently and correctly ?!!
> I just hope that whoever messed up in the first place, has a visit from Santa, who's big boots will displace all the soot in the chimney, and dislodge the brick work, all of which ends up on the carper and ruins that individual's bl**dy Christmas - bl**dy Rs hole !!


With any luck, they will also slip and impale their bums on a twelve inch barrel cactus.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2015)

And be denied bacon for life !!


----------



## at6 (Dec 8, 2015)

Airframes said:


> And be denied bacon for life !!


They'll just resort to pork butt.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2015)

Dealing with civil servants can be one of the most frustrating experiences one has to endure. I've had to deal with them at all levels and in various capacities, over the years.

Not surprisingly, there were several occasions where a contract was kicked out because they submitted a form to me for a job to be filled out and returned upon completion for billing, and they declined payment because the form was invalid - *all because of a typographical error that they had made on the original form*!!


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 8, 2015)

Donald Trump running his mouth off and talking bollocks about 2 cities he probably couldnt find on a map

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-35037007?SThisFB

If voters in the States want to elect him fine he's your problem but tell him not to tell lies to try and win votes


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 8, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> Donald Trump running his mouth off and talking bollocks about 2 cities he probably couldnt find on a map
> 
> Trump claim wrong that police 'afraid' in London - PM says - BBC News
> 
> If voters in the States want to elect him fine he's your problem but tell him not to tell lies to try and win votes



It worked for Obama and Hillary is very good at it too. Politics is full of stinkers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2015)

You're being too polite using just Stinkers...


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 9, 2015)

Old Wizard said:


> It worked for Obama and Hillary is very good at it too. Politics is full of stinkers.



I dont know or even care what Obama, Hillary or any US politician has to say thats something for the US voter to worry about but when that clown Trump mouths off about two cities he knows nothing about then I get annoyed. Paris and London have nothing to do with his campaign so STF up and concentrate on US international and domestic policies.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2015)

Lets keep politics for Facebook guys..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2015)

Once again it's that time of year for the most hated chore of all, Christmas shopping!!! I hate Christmas shopping, even shopping on-line annoys me. Is it acceptable to give everyone on my list a Gift card to their local liquor store, that's what I need after shopping for gifts, a big bottle of Bourbon, no glass, just the bottle and a straw!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> , a big bottle of Bourbon, no glass, just the bottle and a straw!!!



Count me in!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> ...a big bottle of Bourbon, no glass, just the bottle and a straw!!!


And a nice cigar...

The combination thereof will not fix the problem, but it will most certainly make it tolerable!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Count me in!



And to make it more interesting this year I'm getting one of those crazy straws for drinking my Bourbon. That should make things interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2015)

AWESOME!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

The amount of Bullsh!t they go through now in Cricket to determine if a batsman is out...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2015)

Work....no more, no less!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 11, 2015)

Bucksnort101 said:


> And to make it more interesting this year I'm getting one of those crazy straws for drinking my Bourbon. That should make things interesting


Too much time lag between glass and mouth


----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Work....no more, no less!



Funny i was just thinking the same !!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> Too much time lag between glass and mouth


That's the problem in today's world - everyone wants instant gratification!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2015)

I can think of some organisations, and individuals within them, that could do with instant gratification .... and I believe a 9mm works very well !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I can think of some organisations, and individuals within them, that could do with instant gratification .... and I believe a 9mm works very well !!


But why a 9mm, Terry?

Why not a framing hammer or a potato fork? Perhaps a Cricket bat?

Shooting is just too simple and ammo is so expensive!


----------



## at6 (Dec 14, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> But why a 9mm, Terry?
> 
> Why not a framing hammer or a potato fork? Perhaps a Cricket bat?
> 
> Shooting is just too simple and ammo is so expensive!


Not to mention that brain splatter is more fun up close and personal.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 16, 2015)

Freakin' dermatitis, lays few days.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2015)

not getting to any modelling this weekend...


----------



## Cybermat47 (Dec 20, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> not getting to any modelling this weekend...



I know that feel.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2015)

Flight sim game players thinking they are pilots flying a plane...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 20, 2015)

The tail end of a Tropical Storm blew in last night and it rained and rained and rained some more.

This morning I found out I had left my car window open a fraction


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 20, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Flight sim game players thinking they are pilots flying a plane...



I managed to do 10 laps of Monza last night at record speed in my sim Lotus 49. I reckon that Lewis Hamilton fella had better move over I can whup his ass now.


----------



## at6 (Dec 20, 2015)

Woke up this morning with extreme get up and go. NEVER EAT CHILI AND HAVE RAISIN BRAN FOR DESSERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2015)

Sounds like a high-pressure area meeting turbulent air, causing severe downpours !! Otherwise known as Montesuma's Revenge (Ghandi's Revenge when curry is involved !)


----------



## rochie (Dec 21, 2015)

Had to sack one of my chef's today for totally inappropriate behaviour towards a female member of staff.
Dont get me wrong he deserved it and i did not hesitate for a second but had to be done still feels crap though !


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2015)

I've had to do similar in the past Karl, and what used to make me angry, is that they forced me into that position through their actions.


----------



## rochie (Dec 21, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I've had to do similar in the past Karl, and what used to make me angry, is that they forced me into that position through their actions.



Same here mate, i had no choice really, though even if i did i would of got rid of him, what he has been doing is totaly unacceptable.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2015)

Still too warm today. We have temperatures normal for October, but not for December. Haven't had the opportunity to skate for over 10 years. In the '80ies we skated each year. For the last 15 years, we only had 2 winters cold enough to have ice on the canals.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2015)

at6 said:


> Woke up this morning with extreme get up and go. NEVER EAT CHILI AND HAVE RAISIN BRAN FOR DESSERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dam dude, you're living life on the edge!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2015)

Bl**dy Royal Mail - again !
Waited in all day yesterday for a parcel, dispatched on Tuesday of last week. As it hadn't arrived by last Friday, it _should _have been here yesterday.
No delivery.
Got a knock on the door this morning at 10.45, an odd time for the mail, as parcel deliveries are always between 13.00 and 13.14 hrs. By the time I got to the door, the 'Postie' had p*ssed off, leaving a card stating I can collect a parcel, from the sorting office 1.5 miles away, tomorrow !
Tomorrow, I have to again wait in, for a delivery of medications, so will have to collect the parcel on Thursday - with torrential rain forecast all day !
So why am I annoyed ?
Because the bl**dy parcel is a replacement Heinkel kit I found, for the one held by Royal Mail, who are demanding £328.60 Customs charge, because they can't read a value as $32.50 Canadian Dollars, and charged me VAT based on £3,250 GBP, when even that is wrongly calculated, and _that_ parcel has now been returned to the sender in Canada !!!


----------



## Hiromachi (Dec 22, 2015)

My book that was supposed to arrive 2 weeks ago suddenly vanished in London in process of shipping. Despite my emails to customer service and so on it couldn't be found. I was actually preparing myself to ask for refund. And than yesterday it arrived to Poland and I got it now ...
There must be some black hole in London, I'm sure of it...


But still more annoying is that I got 2nd exam in two days (first was yesterday) and thats right before Christmas.


----------



## pbehn (Dec 22, 2015)

Hiromachi, there is a hole in London but it is a hole of colour.


----------



## rochie (Dec 22, 2015)

pbehn said:


> Hiromachi, there is a hole in London but it is a hole of colour.



Personally i think london is just a hole !


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Bl**dy Royal Mail - again !
> Waited in all day yesterday for a parcel, dispatched on Tuesday of last week. As it hadn't arrived by last Friday, it _should _have been here yesterday.
> No delivery.
> Got a knock on the door this morning at 10.45, an odd time for the mail, as parcel deliveries are always between 13.00 and 13.14 hrs. By the time I got to the door, the 'Postie' had p*ssed off, leaving a card stating I can collect a parcel, from the sorting office 1.5 miles away, tomorrow !
> ...


Terry, I am getting the impression that the RM simply does not want you to have a Heinkel


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2015)

Well the last time a Heinkel was in London..................

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2015)

I think you're right ! Maybe they think I'm trying to assemble an 'in country' Luftwaffe, to finish the job started on September 7, 1940 !!!


----------



## Hiromachi (Dec 22, 2015)

So it appears that a 2nd book I ordered from GB got damaged in process of shipping and is now being returned to seller. Great, so thats about my Christmas gifts :/


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2015)

Parcel arrived from HLJ today...missus put it under the Christmas tree...so it ain't mine till Friday...


----------



## rochie (Dec 23, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Parcel arrived from HLJ today...missus put it under the Christmas tree...so it ain't mine till Friday...



Must be a theme running Wayne !

My ICM Ju 88 and Do17 both disappeared and i have recieved two suspiciously similar sized boxes wrapped as xmas gifts from my two nephew's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 23, 2015)

Well at least you don't have to wrap them yourself. The last 2 kits that came from ebay (an AT-6 and a JU-87 by the way)are in waiting for me to wrap with all the other presents so I can open them Christmas morning and act as though I didn't know I was getting them.


----------



## rochie (Dec 23, 2015)

T Bolt said:


> Well at least you don't have to wrap them yourself. The last 2 kits that came from ebay (an AT-6 and a JU-87 by the way)are in waiting for me to wrap with all the other presents so I can open them Christmas morning and act as though I didn't know I was getting them.



Just put them straight on the stash and cut out the effort my friend !

I dont mind really, their mum doesnt have much money but the boys like to buy me airplanes, so it makes them happy.

Damn i'm going soft in my old age

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2015)

Heck, you'll even be smiling at Royal Marines next !


----------



## rochie (Dec 23, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Heck, you'll even be smiling at Royal Marines next !



Now steady on Dogsbody, i said soft in my old age not soft in the head !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2015)

He,He !!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2015)

It would seem that Christmas is a great cover-all for ****ing things up, and not bothering to do jobs properly.
I've waited-in all day for a delivery of medication, having been told, last Friday, that delivery would be between 11.00 and 16.00 hrs today (It normally arrives around 13.00 hrs.), and was assured that, if there was a problem, they'd 'phone me.
Nothing delivered, so 'phoned pharmacy, to be told it isn't out for delivery, but has been marked for collection !!
This is the third time running this pharmacy has messed up, and this time, they used the excuse that 'the Christmas rush' has delayed things !
So, people rush to be ill at Christmas eh ?
Piggin' sick of the inefficiency and half-hearted, don't care attitude in this World today.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear you receive such a lousy service from the post office, Terry. 

Kinda reminds me of my father, slugging it out via phone with our T-com. Unfortunately, they are the only providers for main sports events on the IP TV, so he is forced to pay even the satisfaction is really low.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2015)

having to work on Christmas eve....(day)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 24, 2015)

The fake made up war on Christmas...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2015)

Sick in bed. Will miss all the Christmas Eve festivities...bummer


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2015)

Well, that sucks Jim. Fingers crossed for a morning improvement.



Geo


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 24, 2015)

Get well soon, Captain.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The fake made up war on Christmas...


I'm starting to think Social Media isn't such a good idea afterall.

Before Social Media, there wasn't the profound and life altering "butt-hurt" of the day


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2015)

Hope you feel better quickly Jim.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2015)

I can sympathise Jim - yet another Christmas when I feel like s*it and hurt all over. Missed the party at the pub tonight, and not got any energy or enthusiasm for anything.
Hope you're up and about and can make up for lost time soon Jim.


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 25, 2015)

I feel like crap, temp of 101 and cant get out of bed. Xmas is cancelled and today I will be surviving on Paracetamol and sips of flat Lemonade which is the only thing that doesnt come straight back up.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2015)

Sounds like a few of us are having a rough Christmas - although it's just like any other day to me.
Been awake all night, finally getting to sleep around 11.00 hrs, for two hours, due to loud Turkish music, whoops and shouting, from a house in the next street !
Air strike needed ...................


----------



## at6 (Dec 25, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Sounds like a few of us are having a rough Christmas - although it's just like any other day to me.
> Been awake all night, finally getting to sleep around 11.00 hrs, for two hours, due to loud Turkish music, whoops and shouting, from a house in the next street !
> Air strike needed ...................


Here we get that from Mexicans with the DJ, loud music, and aye, aye, aye well into the night.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2015)

What annoyed me? More of the fake war on Christmas...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for the well wishes. Still sick. Hope these suffering heal fast. Kids enjoyed Christmas though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2015)

Take care you Guys!


----------



## rochie (Jan 1, 2016)

Group of 10 ladies that were part of the new years eve festivities yesterday had afternoon tea, they didnt want to pay as they were sure it was complimentary for those staying at the hotel.
When given the bill they complained and were told it was never advertised as complimentary, 2 minutes later their husbands arrive at reception to carry on the argument.
The organiser of the party exclaimed loudly to the receptionist that he wanted to talk to a senior manager, so i was called as the others were busy.

He tells me it is advertised on our website as free festive afternnon tea for residents on the 31st December, so i look on the pc on the reception desk and show him its not there and would gladly tear up the bill if it was.

He tells me it was on the festive brochure he downloaded on a red banner, i point out our company colour is dark green and show him our brochure.

I am lying he says, so i have an idea !

I log on to a hotels website that is about 10 miles away and sure enough they are giving away afternoon tea.

Trouble is we are hall garth hotel and country club they are hallgarth manor hotel !

I ask him is he and his party supposed to be booked into my hotel or the other one, as i will gladly cancell the 10 bedrooms he has booked and his table of 20 for dinner at our party and try and see if the other hotel has any room ?

Embarrassed he says errrrr no thats ok, but can i give him a discount on the afternoon teas as he told all the ladies it was free and now feels he should pay the £175 bill and feels it will show good will on my part for the error ?

I politely tell him i didnt make an error, he did and dont feel like i need to give him a discount, would he like to pay extra for calling me a lier ?

He didnt like that and complained to my general manager who also politely told him to go away !

I love making arseholes look like dickheads !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 1, 2016)

The above guy has just checked out complaining that we should refund him the £175 for 10 afternoon teas as it is our fault we didnt tell the ladies it wasnt free of charge !


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2016)

Haha, people are dumb!


----------



## prem895 (Jan 1, 2016)

rochie said:


> The above guy has just checked out complaining that we should refund him the £175 for 10 afternoon teas as it is our fault we didn't tell the ladies it wasn't free of charge !



10 teas for 175p = extortion. That being said, the guy was a dick


----------



## rochie (Jan 1, 2016)

prem895 said:


> 10 teas for 175p = extortion. That being said, the guy was a dick



For after noon tea you get, sandwiches, homemade cakes and pastries, home made scones all made with locally produced organic butter, cream and milk, homemade mulled wine and as much tea or coffee as you want for £17.50 per person.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 1, 2016)

Is there an unofficial "fireworks of the year award" Sky had 30 minutes of fireworks from London Sydney Dubai (they won this year with a novel hotel fire experience) Rio and Edinburgh. Fireworks are great if you are there but actually pretty much the same every year if you aren't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 1, 2016)

pbehn said:


> Is there an unofficial "fireworks of the year award" Sky had 30 minutes of fireworks from London Sydney Dubai (they won this year with a novel hotel fire experience) Rio and Edinburgh. Fireworks are great if you are there but actually pretty much the same every year if you aren't.



I know, i put the news on after work and thought they were showing the towering inferno instead !


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 1, 2016)

Younger daughter has fever, up to 39°C.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 1, 2016)

rochie said:


> For after noon tea you get, sandwiches, homemade cakes and pastries, home made scones all made with locally produced organic butter, cream and milk, homemade mulled wine and as much tea or coffee as you want for £17.50 per person.



I love a high tea in summer.


----------



## rochie (Jan 1, 2016)

Its not a bad way to kill a couple of hours is it !


----------



## rochie (Jan 1, 2016)

tomo pauk said:


> Younger daughter has fever, up to 39°C.



Sorry to hear that Tomo.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks  This afternoon the fever is lower, not above 37.5.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2016)

rochie said:


> I know, i put the news on after work and thought they were showing the towering inferno instead !



That was a pretty scary fire, raced up the building rather quickly...


----------



## rochie (Jan 3, 2016)

F#####g windows 10, my daughter installed it on our pc and now it is nothing but trouble, restarts for updates in the middle of working, none of my anti virus stuff works with it so it keeps freezing or the start menu wont work, meaning you cant access anything.
Hate it, damn you to hell bill gates !


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for that Karl. I've been checking to see if was safe to install yet, I'll wait a bit longer now.



Geo


----------



## rochie (Jan 3, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Thanks for that Karl. I've been checking to see if was safe to install yet, I'll wait a bit longer now.
> 
> 
> 
> Geo



Even when it does work i dont like it, everything seems harder to do !
I tried restting the pc back to factory settings but it was still there !

Damn you to hell bill gates, damn you to hel !!!!


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, Karl.
I'm using Windows 8.1 for 2 months, after a decade or more with XP, everything works fine.


----------



## rochie (Jan 3, 2016)

tomo pauk said:


> Sorry to hear that, Karl.
> I'm using Windows 8.1 for 2 months, after a decade or more with XP, everything works fine.



Yes we had just got used to windows 8.1 that was installed in the pc but my daughter installed the free upgrade to windows 10.

Earlier today it restarted because of upgrades but then froze up during the restart so i had to pull the plug and switch it on again just to get it to come back on, it seems to happen with every upgrade !


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2016)

Karl, there is a way to convert back but I can't remember the site, may have been Microsoft.




Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 4, 2016)

Everyone that has never worked in a customer service situation and acts like an entitled [email protected]$tard $0B!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2016)

Karl, you should be able to reverse your Win10 install to either Win8.1 or Win7, depending on what you had before.

There's several tech sites out there or you can go to microsoft directly for the step-by-step info


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up Karl...will leave this PC alone for the time being...


----------



## rochie (Jan 4, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Karl, there is a way to convert back but I can't remember the site, may have been Microsoft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GrauGeist said:


> Karl, you should be able to reverse your Win10 install to either Win8.1 or Win7, depending on what you had before.
> 
> There's several tech sites out there or you can go to microsoft directly for the step-by-step info



Cheers guys, i guessed there would be a way to do it, i dont use it much, only to take pictures from my camera so it always needs to update everytime i log on to my account on it !

Will sort it out eventually


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2016)

And I thought Windows 7 was bad enough, having had to change from wonderful XP because of support being withdrawn !
W7 causes problems, such as pics downloading from the camera(s) out of order, and making what were simple tasks difficult, just for the hell of it, but my older brother told me "Whatever you do, _don't _get Windows 10!!".


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2016)

Back to work today....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2016)

Going to McDonald's for lunch and ordering a Quarter-Pounder meal and waiting forever for them to bring it to the drive-through. Then getting back to work and finding they actually gave me two of the nastiest things on the McDonald's menu, a 10 piece "chicken mcnugget" and a Fillet-o-fish sandwich. No time to go back, but suffice to say I was not pleased at all!!! And those dip-scmitt's are demanding $15 per hours, yeah right!!!


----------



## javlin (Jan 4, 2016)

Tell your daughter thanks for the heads up about Windows 10  I'm in retail Karl and customers try to bring back stuff "I never even took it out of the box" with and screw marks everywhere and the male wire pigtails are all scored  I caught a shoplifter the other day(process) he put the merchandise back once I let him in to the fact I was on to him.Karl looking for a Do-17?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2016)

Not in the best of places....

One of my pals dad decided enough is enough during the holidays and exited to the left....to put it nicely, she and her family is devastated....

Another of my pals had her engagement broken off during the same period....how do you talk to a crying lass over the phone....

Among other things....

They say, what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger....all that I've got to say is....


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2016)

javlin said:


> Tell your daughter thanks for the heads up about Windows 10  I'm in retail Karl and customers try to bring back stuff "I never even took it out of the box" with and screw marks everywhere and the male wire pigtails are all scored  I caught a shoplifter the other day(process) he put the merchandise back once I let him in to the fact I was on to him.Karl looking for a Do-17?



Thanks Kevin, i have a Do 17 now, i was looking for a revell Do 217 E 4/5
But they now seem scarce and expensive !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2016)

rochie said:


> Thanks Kevin, i have a Do 17 now, i was looking for a revell Do 217 E 4/5
> But they now seem scarce and expensive !



Pro Modeller Dornier Do-217E-5 1/48


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2016)

But the shipping is not far short of the starting bid price, and it'll probably go for at least £35, so expensive.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 5, 2016)

Spent half of my day off last Friday at the DMV to get my daughter a state ID so she can fly to New Youk on a school trip and just now finding out that they might not except it to get on the flight because Illinois is one of 5 states in the "Bad ID" list.


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Pro Modeller Dornier Do-217E-5 1/48





Airframes said:


> But the shipping is not far short of the starting bid price, and it'll probably go for at least £35, so expensive.



Exactly, they were only £25 on modelhobbies not long ago, but as usual when i wanted one they are all gone


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2016)

rochie said:


> Exactly, they were only £25 on modelhobbies not long ago, but as usual when i wanted one they are all gone



I know the feeling old chap....


----------



## at6 (Jan 5, 2016)

rochie said:


> Exactly, they were only £25 on modelhobbies not long ago, but as usual when i wanted one they are all gone


I'm sure glad I got mine before they released the DO-217E4. Have both in my collection to build plus decal sheets with other options.


----------



## rochie (Jan 5, 2016)

at6 said:


> I'm sure glad I got mine before they released the DO-217E4. Have both in my collection to build plus decal sheets with other options.



Show off


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2016)

rochie said:


> Exactly, they were only £25 on modelhobbies not long ago, but as usual when i wanted one they are all gone



That happens all too often...friggin' hesitate...and Bang your done...


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> That happens all too often...friggin' hesitate...and Bang your done...



I wasnt really interested in them untill i stumbled across an interesting story of one shot down a couple of miles from where i live, now i want one to do the south bank Dornier !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2016)

Well Karl, you could build a model of a railway track with a hole in it, and a few pieces of scrap metal surrounding it, and call that 'The South Bank Dornier' !!


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Well Karl, you could build a model of a railway track with a hole in it, and a few pieces of scrap metal surrounding it, and call that 'The South Bank Dornier' !!



Hmmmmmm....... !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Well Karl, you could build a model of a railway track with a hole in it, and a few pieces of scrap metal surrounding it, and call that 'The South Bank Dornier' !!


lol Terry!

A diorama like that wouldn't cost much to build, at least!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2016)

Royal Mail, yet again !
Had a package dispatched from Hannant's on Monday, by the '48 hour, with tracking' service. This meant it should have been delivered yesterday, which it wasn't. So I waited in today, and still no delivery - and yet again RM have not issued a tracking number reference, so I can't 'track' the package.
The last few orders from Hannant's used the same service, and I've never yet had a tracking number provided by RM, although the packages have arrived within the 48 hour time period.
So RM are charging for a service that they are constantly failing to provide - bl**dy country has gone to the dogs !!


----------



## at6 (Jan 7, 2016)

You name it and may be on the list.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2016)

That suck's Terry, especially when you are around the corner so to speak...


----------



## rochie (Jan 10, 2016)

Having to work on a Sunday, got 20 minutes before i set off !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2016)

Monday...............


----------



## rochie (Jan 11, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Monday...............



Same here, funny that !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2016)

Ignorance in one of our threads here...

Just shaking my head.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 11, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I have spent the day listening to every man and his bloody dog using David Bowie to ride their hobby horse about their sexuality and politics and it makes me puke. The man was a great musician entertainer and actor I wish they would just leave it at that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)

Agreed...


----------



## at6 (Jan 14, 2016)

People that adopted Furby, a small 1.5 lb long hair Chihuahua brought her back. At least she was returned to our no-kill facility where someone else can give her a forever home.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2016)

Agonizingly sore left arm, can't move it without pain....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Agonizingly sore left arm, can't move it without pain....



Stop playing with yourself...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sledging guys, _sledging...._


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2016)

Goddam it, Westham lost to Newcastle...


----------



## rochie (Jan 17, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Goddam it, Westham lost to Newcastle...


Was a weird one for me Wayne.

I cannot stand newcastle fc and their manager is the most over rated idiot but it also means Hammers lost ground on Spurs for fourth place, was hoping for a draw to be honest


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2016)

karl, it irritates me when we can knock off the top teams and then lose to a team struggling at the bottom of the table...result lost opportunity...


----------



## rochie (Jan 18, 2016)

Same with Spurs mate


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2016)

I hear ya man...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2016)

Likewise.....
Annoys the h*ll out of me.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2016)

Guess what ?
Bl**dy Royal Mail strike again !!
Got a card on Saturday, informing me a parcel was at the mail sorting office, awaiting collection, as there was a charge of £4.10 for un-paid postage, which included a £1.50 handling charge - I thought that's what RM were supposed to do, handle mail ?!!!!
Went there today, paid the fee (had no choice), collected the parcel, and noted there was a 'Signed For' label on the package, which is Recorded Delivery, but no stamps or postage franks.
This means that the parcel had passed over the counter at the sending office, and must have been paid for. So, either some lazy bar steward hadn't bothered to do the job properly, and affix the stamps, or maybe he/she pocketed the fee.
Sent evidence to the seller, who has immediately re-funded the charge, and is going to play merry hell with his local Post Office.
So once again, sloppy service and 'don't give a s*it' attitudes, caused me to venture out, in the bitterly cold wind, to collect, and _pay for,_ a parcel that should have been delivered last Friday !!
Services and businesses these days need a bl**dy big kick up the Rs, and do, _properly_, what they're charging for !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2016)

Some of the charges down here seem to be friggin ridiculous too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Major leak in my car AC looks like I'm spending some money,,,


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 29, 2016)

I have got an infected tear duct which has been causing swelling and some pain but wasnt really too bothersome. I went to the doctors and he gave me scrip for Antibiotics. I have gone from feeling a bit off colour to not daring to go too far from the toilet and shaking like a leaf. Think I might be allergic to antibiotics last time I took some was about 30 years ago and I remember the same reaction.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

Watching basketball and our Local NBL team is playing with their heads up their @ss....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2016)

Hammers lost 1-0 bummer....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2016)

Left my camera at work....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2016)

Jeremy Hunt has unilaterally imposed his new contract on junior doctors without their agreement


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 11, 2016)

Sound like a dick who's pockets are lined with NHS money and perks.


Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2016)

wide awake at 6am on a Sunday morning...


----------



## rochie (Feb 14, 2016)

The exhibitionist couple who stayed at the hotel last night, and tried to get the night manager to join in their sex session then put on a public display for the rest of our guest eating breakfast in the conservatory !

Trouble was they looked like mr and mrs potato head, even i would of looked better naked, and that is saying a lot about how fugly they were !


----------



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2016)

Yesterday we bought an IKEA cupboard and today I started building. I just unpacked everything etc and started, only to find out that the guys from IKEA had missed many vital parts when packing. SO I'm left with a half-finished cupboard. Takes too much room and is unusable. They told me there is a 7 days wait before they can handle my complain, so we'll be in this mess for at least a week before the are even prepared to help me  Just because they f#cked up. Bad thing is that it is the second time in a row they messed up, last time it was a panel which I found been broken in half when I unpacked it. I hate IKEA!


----------



## at6 (Feb 14, 2016)

Then why do you keep going to IKEA?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2016)

good question.


----------



## at6 (Feb 14, 2016)

Went to my usual grocery market and they now do the announcements in Spanish plus the place smelled like a big nasty burrito fart.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2016)

I think i have lost the front undercarriage leg of my P-61...it ain't in the friggin' box!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sucks Wayne. If you can't find it hopefully Hobby Boss has a good customer service.


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2016)

rochie said:


> The exhibitionist couple who stayed at the hotel last night, and tried to get the night manager to join in their sex session then put on a public display for the rest of our guest eating breakfast in the conservatory !
> 
> Trouble was they looked like mr and mrs potato head, even i would of looked better naked, and that is saying a lot about how fugly they were !


Isn't there some sort of "indecent exposure" laws to protect the innocent? 

I know there's nude beaches and such, but that sort of things really doesn't belong in public


----------



## rochie (Feb 15, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Isn't there some sort of "indecent exposure" laws to protect the innocent?
> 
> I know there's nude beaches and such, but that sort of things really doesn't belong in public


You would think, wouldnt you ?

We wait in anticipation for the tripadvisor reviews


----------



## at6 (Feb 16, 2016)

rochie said:


> You would think, wouldnt you ?
> 
> We wait in anticipation for the tripadvisor reviews


Free floor show with breakfast?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> I think i have lost the front undercarriage leg of my P-61...it ain't in the friggin' box!



Damn thing is definitely MIA....need to make replacement now...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

for some odd reason i could not get on the forum last night...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2016)

Long time employee and friend's father passed away Sunday....been ill for sometime.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 23, 2016)

http://boereport.com/2016/01/27/when-it-comes-to-pipelines-why-is-canada-the-only-bad-guy/


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dead link Wizard.


Geo


----------



## at6 (Feb 25, 2016)

Some dirty bastard decided to steal my pick up truck at midnight. I heard the sound of the truck being over revved and by the time I got out the door he was a block and a half away. He left another stolen car in front of my house. If I could I would slowly kill the S. O. B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Prop 47 has only increased crime in Crapifornia.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2016)

That really sucks man...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2016)

It sure does.

Fed up with losing Internet connection every ten minutes or so, for the past three days.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2016)

Here's what was on that link.
Here’s a little fact that should send Hollywood eco-warriors and climate justice activists into a righteous rage: Over the last five years, the United States has added the equivalent of nearly 14 Keystone XL pipelines to its pipeline network.

You read that right. Fourteen. According to the Association of Oil Pipe Lines (AOPL), the US has built roughly 19,200 kilometres of new pipelines since 2010, or almost 14 times the length of TransCanada’s 1,400-km Keystone XL project. The additional capacity brings the total pipeline mileage in the continental United States to more than 106,000 kilometres, which means the Keystone XL proposes to add a whopping 1.3% of additional capacity.

So where, you may ask, was the hysteria and inflated rhetoric over this mass expansion of the American pipeline network? NASA scientist James Hansen famously claimed building Keystone would be “game over for the planet.”

Where were he and his morally superior celebrity peers the last five years when America’s evil energy empires built enough pipeline to stretch from New York to Los Angeles five times over? Where were the bankrolled and coordinated public relations campaigns to stop these projects? Where were the protests outside of the White House?

The answer, it would seem, lies in who bankrolls them. According to exhaustive research by author Vivian Krause, a total of $75 million has found its way into the coffers of environmental activist groups that oppose Canadian energy exports for the express purpose of demonizing Canadian oil along with anything proposing to move it.

Krause’s research shows American mega charities like the Rockefeller Brothers Fund, the Sea Change Foundation and Tides Foundation have pumped dozens of one-time payments to organizations opposing anything that seeks to move Canadian energy, from Keystone XL and Northern Gateway to Energy East and Line 9.

The payment cover letters Krause obtained tell the story of Canada in the crosshairs:

• Keepers of the Athabasca Watershed Society received $50,000 for “development and implementation of an InSitu campaign; continued work on pipelines; and participation in other Alberta events and campaigns.”

• The Natural Resources Defence Council received $150,000 for “policy analysis and advice; for education of policy makers; for organizing opposition to the Keystone XL pipeline and tar sands expansion generally.”

• Environmental Defence got $212,500 for “outreach and education on the Line 9 and Energy East pipelines; ongoing promotion of Tar Sands Reality Check; and leading government relations work in Ottawa.”

The campaign against Canada has, unfortunately, worked. President Barack Obama has used Keystone to shape his environmental legacy, rejecting the project and claiming it would contribute to rendering “large parts of the Earth from being not only inhospitable but uninhabitable in our lifetimes.”

Meanwhile, Obama has pledged $18 billion to build a pipeline in Kenya that mirrors all the stumbling blocks his administration has cited against Keystone. It moves oil for export, it incentivizes more production, and poses risks to an environmentally sensitive region.

And if this global double standard wasn’t enough, our own politicians seem to have fallen victim to the anti-Canadian foreign influence. There’s simply no other way to explain Montreal Mayor Denis Coderre, mere weeks after approving an 8-billion-litre raw sewage dump into the St. Lawrence River, rejecting the Energy East pipeline on the basis of negative environmental impact.

This concerted smear campaign against Canadian energy is now at the point that it doesn’t need the foreign money. When we can’t even agree on how move oil across our own country, why would any other country consider moving it across theirs?

If we continue down this road, degrading our own industry and giving its opponents an even bigger stick to whack us with, we’re only hurting ourselves. Our children will inherit an industry that is reviled even within our own borders while our competitors reap the rewards.


----------



## at6 (Feb 26, 2016)

People put too much value on what Hollywood poop masters have to say. Celebrities suck and I value their opinons about as much as I do the stains on used toilet paper.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2016)

stains on used TP....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2016)

'Tear Here' strips that don't !!
This week, I've had a packet of 'Hob Nob' biscuits where the 'Tear Here' strip ripped open the whole packet, scattering 'Hob Nobs' all over the place, a pack of 'Weetabix' breakfast serial which could defy the attentions of a thermic lance, and a plastic tub of Paracetamol, where the plastic 'tear' tab around the circumference snapped after 'opening' a few millimeters, resulting in me having to use a junior hacksaw to open the bl**dy tub!!
There's been a few others too - can't anybody make things which work as intended these days ??!!
Oh, and I nearly forgot - a loaf of 'Toastie' bread which must have had a Nomex coating, cos the effing stuff refused to even look slightly tanned after minutes under the grill !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2016)

Having a rather bad trot there Terry.....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2016)

Yep. Let's hope there's no problem with the toilet paper when i come to open the pack ....................


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 27, 2016)

Having to work on Saturday


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 27, 2016)

Ran into a pack of toilet rolls that had the plies misaligned by half a square. What a pain to use!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2016)

Weekends are too short....


----------



## at6 (Feb 28, 2016)

Old Wizard said:


> Ran into a pack of toilet rolls that had the plies misaligned by half a square. What a pain to use!


Especially if it causes you to give yourself a prostate exam.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2016)

Coffee machine not working at work...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 29, 2016)

Nearly got snotted on a pedestrian crossing - again !
Lights were on red for traffic, I was halfway across, on my mobility scooter, and a car approaching from my left (driven by a woman - again!) went straight through, with the woman driver not even batting an eyelid.
If I hadn't stopped, she would have flattened me - stupid, blind, day-dreaming waste of rations. So she committed three moving traffic offences - failing to stop at a red 'Stop' light, driving without due care and attention and, as the crossing was occupied, dangerous driving. And she was probably travelling in excess of the 30 mph speed limit too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 29, 2016)

Almost two years clean and sober then a )#(*$#)@&$)#&)(@!#* Girl Scout came by with those friggen cookies!!!!

1 Box of Thin Mints down, 4 to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 29, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Almost two years clean and sober then a )#(*$#)@&$)#&)(@!#* Girl Scout came by with those friggen cookies!!!!
> 
> 1 Box of Thin Mints down, 4 to go.


This is the first year that my Neices haven't been selling cookies...they quit the Girl Scouts for other interests. I have been getting my fix from them since they were Brownies...going on about 10 years.

So in a mad frenzy, I found some random Girl Scouts selling in front of the local grocery store and I got hooked up with my Peanut Butter Sandwich and Thin Mints.

I felt so dirty...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2016)

Posted on CL about my missing truck to try getting help in finding it and some stupid non English speaker from Mexico seemed to think I was giving one away.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 1, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Almost two years clean and sober then a )#(*$#)@&$)#&)(@!#* Girl Scout came by with those friggen cookies!!!!
> 
> 1 Box of Thin Mints down, 4 to go.


What is the story with the girl scouts and cookies? Is that an American thing?


----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2016)

Marcel said:


> What is the story with the girl scouts and cookies? Is that an American thing?


Very American thing. Almost unpatriotic not to buy their cookies. Now if only the Boy Scouts will start selling bacon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2016)

Work induced massive headache!!! Glad I have the rest of the week off!!! Time for some Ice fishing in the furthest north part or the state of Minnesota, away from the rat race, away from the radio, away from the TV, away from the low life politicians telling me how bad the other side is!!!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 1, 2016)

The other side is always bad. Doesn't matter whose side you're on.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 1, 2016)

Marcel said:


> The other side is always bad. Doesn't matter whose side you're on.


Unless it's the Dark Side...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2016)

Marcel said:


> The other side is always bad. Doesn't matter whose side you're on.



Ah, they are all bad. Don't matter which side you're on.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Unless it's the Dark Side...



Free cookies!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2016)

Great, I was looking forward to the Darkside but NOW the apparently have Girl Scout Cookies too!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2016)

Got a letter from the hospital today, asking me to go for yet another blood test, to check on 'B' cell activity, before the new medication can go ahead.
The first test I had, in December, failed, as it was done on a Friday, a day when that particular analysis can't be carried out !
The second test, just over a month ago, failed, as apparently the wrong sample tubes were used !
So, three months down the line, and no further progress towards the new meds - and the hospital now have more of my blood than I do !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2016)

Go and ask for some of it back mate....with interest!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2016)

Goddam sauce bottle had a blockage gave it a shake, squeezed and the sh!t went all over me...


----------



## at6 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2016)

I am trying hard not to laugh.................................


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 10, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Goddam sauce bottle had a blockage gave it a shake, squeezed and the sh!t went all over me...


Sorry Wayne, but I had to laugh at this...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2016)

I didn't laugh ya [email protected]

Must have been booby trapped or maybe a right handed bottle...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 11, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> I didn't laugh ya [email protected]
> 
> Must have been booby trapped or maybe a right handed bottle...


I suspect operator error...but don't feel like the Lone Ranger.

I went to open a bottle of "sparkling lemon water" (carbonated drinking water) and the effin' thing blew out all over the kitchen...not sure how it got agitated, but I sure was while mopping up all that water.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one....


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 14, 2016)

The bottom-low business attitude by my wannabee-suppliers, not just today, it lingers on some time. Eg. I've been ordering some orange-peel candy for my shop, and 3rd sentence of my supplier-to-be was: How did you get to me? Then: Was that the other Pavić, owner of that restaurant, that gave you my phone number? I mean, WTF. One wants to be an entrepenuer, but 1st instict is not to sell, but to make stupid enquiries about the costumer that pays in advance??
Then - looking for some fancy boxes/bags for my bottles, and producer of cardboard stuff is all whining how he can't do this or that, insted of offering me stuff that he has in production and in storage. Eventually he comes to the reason.
Further - no-one wants to produce small jars of honey with honeycomb inside, saing it crumbles too much. Okay, so I buy 1/5 liter glass jars, started cutting the honeycomb and filling the jars. End result is great, plus I'll earn more money, but I don't have the time to do that when selling hits the high gear.
Then, the producers of fig cakes. Plenty of them are asking higher prices (~6 EUR for 200g) than what I ask in my shop, retail (4 eur). 

Give me a break.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2016)

went to check out a place for some pallets today...got there gates locked, nobodies home...at 3pm in the day....bit early to be calling it a day...


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 15, 2016)

My brother sent this to me:

What has our new Prime Minister accomplished since being elected:

1) From his swearing-in on Nov. 4, 2015 to Feb 12, 2016, the Trudeau government distributed 208 cheques worth a combined $5.3 billion. But only $997 million was for projects inside the country. The rest — $4.3 billion — will be spent outside Canada on everything from aid for refugees to helping poor countries fight climate change.

2) Hired 2 nannies paid for by the taxpayer.

3) He and his family flew to the Caribbean for a 10 day winter vacation on a Department of National Defence Challenger jet, which cost about $10,000 per flying hour to operate but reimbursed the Canadian taxpayer only the cost of an economy air fare. Yet he could still afford to pay $2,500 US a night to stay in a 3,400-square-foot villa on the Island of Nevis.

4) He stopped the enforcement of the First Nations Financial Transparency Act (FNFTA) and restored full funding without any requirement of accountability.

5) He reinstated the Mandatory Long Form Census and the $500 fine or up to three months in prison for refusing to fill out the survey or providing false information.

6) In the rush to bring in the first phase of 25,000 refugees the government back in November had our military vacate their housing on 7 military bases and are still not allowed back. The reason? There is the possibility of more refugees moving into base housing as complaints of hotel accommodations become more frequent. Also there will be another influx of 25,000 more refugees by the end of 2016, to bring the total to 50,000.

7) His "secretive Board of Internal Economy" just gave all MP's a 20% increase in office expenses which will add an additional $57,690 for a new office budget total of $346,140 per MP and an additional $193,029 for a new office budget total of $1,158,117 for the Speaker.

8) He began discussions on decreasing the MP's workweek by 20% by dropping the Friday sitting of Parliament. The reason? To make Parliament a more family-friendly workplace.

9) He paid $32.9-million (U.S.) to maintain Canada’s membership in the F-35 buyers’ pool, despite his election promise to exclude the aircraft when selecting this country’s next warplane. So how does he answer to that? He creates a new secretive government committee tasked with overseeing defence purchases. 

10) He scrapped legislation introduced last year that allowed Canadians who held dual nationalities to be stripped of their Canadian citizenship if they were found guilty of terrorism, treason or spying offences. The first person that will benefit from this is Zakaria Amara the mastermind of the plot to bomb downtown Toronto in an effort to terrorize Canadians and cripple the economy. He will no longer be deported nor have his Canadian citizenship revoked.


Now aren't we all glad we stopped Harper.


----------



## rochie (Mar 16, 2016)

Crap day at work.

My second chef who was supposed to leave on friday, has been a pain since he handed his notice in.
I have had mon and tues off so he could finish friday and have two days off before he starts his new job on monday.
So i come into work today having a large conference in for lunch and had asked him to make some of the food for them yesterday so i could have all their lunch buffet ready on time.

The food he prepared was an absolute shambles but as it was large trays of pies it was not noticable until i was cooking them just how bad they were, meaning i had no time to correct them.

The conference delegates have complained about the standard of food and wont be back, meaning we have lost vital revenue for the hotel as well as our reputation with them.

Dont know if he has done it on purpose or just didnt give a shit but the damage is done.

He came in to work at 1.30pm for work and i just dismissed him on the spot and told him to get out.

How i kept my cool i do not know, every fibre in my body wanted to do him physical harm, but i refrained as i didnt want him to have the satisfaction of seeing my fired for gross misconduct.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 16, 2016)

rochie said:


> He came in to work at 1.30pm for work and i just dismissed him on the spot and told him to get out.
> 
> How i kept my cool i do not know, every fibre in my body wanted to do him physical harm, but i refrained as i didnt want him to have the satisfaction of seeing my fired for gross misconduct.



In other words you Gordon Ramsay'ed him!!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 16, 2016)

Bucksnort101 said:


> In other words you Gordon Ramsay'ed him!!!


Supoose i did !


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2016)

Annoyed is _not _the word at moment....

Our cleaner, a nice lass, was stabbed six times this morning on her way to work, my work, she managed to get to us and our gaffer, which phoned the ambulance....
....latest that I've heard, is that she's stable with a punctured lung....
Needless to say, should we, or any of us, get our hands on the b*stard that did it....


----------



## rochie (Mar 17, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Annoyed is _not _the word at moment....
> 
> Our cleaner, a nice lass, was stabbed six times this morning on her way to work, my work, she managed to get to us and our gaffer, which phoned the ambulance....
> ....latest that I've heard, is that she's stable with a punctured lung....
> Needless to say, should we, or any of us, get our hands on the b*stard that did it....


Thats terrible mate, hope she pulls through ok !

A Life is so cheap these days


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2016)

Brutal Jan. Hoping things work out for her and they nail the pr!ck to the wall.


Geo


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

WTF? hope you and the Boys catch the [email protected] Jan...

hope she is ok....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2016)

As it turns out gentlemen....it's something that's been going for some weeks in the area it seems, random stabbings....
.....one of the papers printed that this _madman _was laughing, as he stabbed her....honestly, _wtf!?_


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2016)

The last that I've heard, is that the c*nt that did it, has been caught!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2016)

Good !
I hope they make him sit on his knife, and pretend he's riding a 'Space Hopper' - cowardly, twisted tw*t !


----------



## at6 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hang him by his Willie until he dies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> The last that I've heard, is that the c*nt that did it, has been caught!



That's not annoying....unless you wanted to get him first......right?


----------



## at6 (Mar 23, 2016)

Just found out that ABC cancelled "Of Kings and Prophets" because a bunch of pansy wimps called a realistic telling of a Bible story too sexually explicit and overly violent and unsuitable for children. H*ll, if I wanted a bed time story I'd get a "Winny the Poo" version.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2016)

at6 said:


> Just found out that ABC cancelled "Of Kings and Prophets" because a bunch of pansy wimps called a realistic telling of a Bible story too sexually explicit and overly violent and unsuitable for children. H*ll, if I wanted a bed time story I'd get a "Winny the Poo" version.


And yet "Game of Thrones" and "Supernatural" are major winners in the primetime ratings...

You and I both know why they pulled it.


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 23, 2016)

Hmm - the 'Game of Thrones' is/was aired here from 23:00 o'clock. Despite many scenes being filmed in this country 
Nowadays, they're just finished filming the next sequel of the Star Wars in Dubrovnik, the old town in southern Croatia (not that annoyed me).

What annoyed me were the terrorist attacks in Belgium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2016)

Yeah, terrorist attack, friggin' blood is boiling...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2016)

at6 said:


> Just found out that ABC cancelled "Of Kings and Prophets" because a bunch of pansy wimps called a realistic telling of a Bible story too sexually explicit and overly violent and unsuitable for children. H*ll, if I wanted a bed time story I'd get a "Winny the Poo" version.



You live in the US, where it is perfectly ok and normal for kids to watch movies with blood, guts and gore, but god forbid they see a naked breast...


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 23, 2016)

There was a show in Canada on the CBC, "He Shoots, He Scores" I believe. If you lived in Quebec, they showed topless women. If you lived in the rest of Canada, the scene had been shot with a different camera and you saw the women's backs.


Geo


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 23, 2016)

This sent by my brother.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv60bC11qqc&feature=share&app=desktop


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 23, 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv60bC11qqc&feature=share&app=desktop_


----------



## rochie (Mar 24, 2016)

everything at work !

getting more stressed by the hour, got to find a way to calm down before something bursts


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2016)

list of jobs from SWMBO so no modelling today...


----------



## at6 (Mar 25, 2016)

Old Wizard said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv60bC11qqc&feature=share&app=desktop_



Very informative. I've always thought that the asylum was being run by the loonies and now we have proof. Eco-creeps have ruined California and now they are wrecking everything else.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 28, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You live in the US, where it is perfectly ok and normal for kids to watch movies with blood, guts and gore, but god forbid they see a naked breast...



South Park did an excellent episode to expose this idiotic trend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 28, 2016)

Massive pain in my lower left jaw, right where I have a cap installed about a year and a half ago. Dentist appt. at 3:00 to see what's wrong. I've got a feeling it's root canal time.
Took a Tramadol this morning and even it isn't helping the pain. May need something stronger, like a nine pound hammer!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2016)

day just went by too quickly...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2016)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Massive pain in my lower left jaw, right where I have a cap installed about a year and a half ago. Dentist appt. at 3:00 to see what's wrong. I've got a feeling it's root canal time.
> Took a Tramadol this morning and even it isn't helping the pain. May need something stronger, like a nine pound hammer!!!



OUCH!


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2016)

Tried to use the airbrush for the first time today, most frustrating 2hours of my life.

Just couldn't get it to work


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 29, 2016)

No sleep last night, could feel my pulse in my lower left jaw all night long. Tylenol 3 helped a little, but not much. Off work early again today to a CT taken and have the root pulled by the dentist if it's not too nasty, otherwise off to a ortho Surgeon!!!
Fun stuff.
Oh yeah, and I've also developed a massive ear ache on top of it all.


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2016)

After talking to Terry about what i was doing wrong i attempted to tighten the nozzle on the airbrush and i snapped it off !

Clumsy bugger !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2016)

Write out, 1,000 times, "I must not tighten nozzle too much".
Clumsy git !


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Write out, 1,000 times, "I must not tighten nozzle too much".
> Clumsy git !


I know, i know.........


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2016)

Bucksnort101 said:


> No sleep last night, could feel my pulse in my lower left jaw all night long. Tylenol 3 helped a little, but not much. Off work early again today to a CT taken and have the root pulled by the dentist if it's not too nasty, otherwise off to a ortho Surgeon!!!
> Fun stuff.
> Oh yeah, and I've also developed a massive ear ache on top of it all.


I hate mouth pain...one of the worst forms of pain to ever plague humanity.

I have found that Advil is about the best pain killer I've ever used and it works fast, which is a plus.

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2016)

Or a bottle of The Macallan.
It won't kill the pain, but you'll be so p*ssed you won't notice it !!


----------



## at6 (Mar 29, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Write out, 1,000 times, "I must not tighten nozzle too much".
> Clumsy git !


At least you said clumsy first and not A sniveling little rat faced who is usualy accompanied by his wife, Fat boring old. I've watched every Monty Python sketch and especially liked the Queen going to the bathroom.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, i decided to do the Dishes to get in the good books....washing a glass, broke it and sliced open my finger.....so i said stuff that sh!t....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2016)

That's God's way of telling you that men should not wash dishes .....................


----------



## at6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Or perhaps you should switch to plastic glasses.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2016)

Will they help him see better ?
I've got me coat .................


----------



## at6 (Mar 31, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Will they help him see better ?
> I've got me coat .................


I meant the kind for drinking. You might call the plastic cups or some thing. Now where's that Sippie cup I've saving for you?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2016)

Jan had it last time I looked ..................


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2016)

Airframes said:


> That's God's way of telling you that men should not wash dishes .....................



I hear ya man....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2016)

Third day since my Root Canal and the tooth still aches. Tylenol generally helps, but I was expecting it to start feeling a little batter by now. At least I no longer feel my pulse in my jaw. Hopefully is just still irritated from the nearly 3 hours I spent in the dentist chair.
I'm starting to think if my Detest failed as a dentist his second occupation of choice would have been a serial killer!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 1, 2016)

A root canal usually should feel better after 24 hours and a great deal better after 48...if the pain persists, I'd call the Doc and ask what's going on.

If there was an abscess, then this may take a little longer to heal...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2016)

He did say something about an abscess at one point, but I didn't really think to ask about it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 1, 2016)

Ahh yeah, there's the source of the pain...it'll take a while for that to heal...chances are, he packed it with an anti-bacterial compound during the process, so it'll be sore while the bone is healing.

Try some Advil and see if that takes the edge off the hurt.


----------



## at6 (Apr 2, 2016)

It was announced today that farmers here in the Central Valley will only get 5% of their "normal" water allocation even though we've had a wet year. All because the government and those putrid [email protected]#*%*d a$$ vermin in San Francisco care more for a pi$$ maggot fish than they do about people East of the Coast Range. We have farmers here losing everything in what has always been the nation's main source of fruits, vegetables,and nuts. It looks as if the system has been hijacked by fruits and nuts of the two legged kind.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 2, 2016)

They're everywhere.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2016)

That sucks....


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2016)

Back to work tomorow !
Had 9 days off and have had little chance to get in my model room !


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 8, 2016)

Pile driving in a snowstorm. 
One of nastiest jobs I have to do even in when it's nice out and miserable in weather like this. And I have another whole week of it yet.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2016)

Must be painful, driving ones piles, in any weather ... er... Oh! _Those_ sort of piles !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2016)

A week of piles!? 
Reminds of the time when Terry old boy....well, that's another story....


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 8, 2016)

Snow turned to rain. Still not a happy camper


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 8, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2016)

T Bolt said:


> Double post



Double piles?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 8, 2016)

Not double, try 80. won't be sitting down for a while 

Snowing again now. This job sucks


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2016)

When Jan asked the Doctor if the case of piles was serious, the Doctor replied "The size of those, they're not haemaroids, they're bl**dy asteroids !!".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2016)

Look out.....time to duck....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Airframes said:


> When Jan asked the Doctor if the case of piles was serious, the Doctor replied "The size of those, they're not haemaroids, they're bl**dy asteroids !!".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 9, 2016)

Bit excessive just to make sure the wing roots line up Glenn


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2016)

Hang on I thought we we talking about irritants....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Hang on I thought we we talking about irritants....



I know Master Wayne, things are starting to pile up the now....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2016)

someone check the depth, it's getting out of control.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

It's pile deep I've heard!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2016)

Went to do a few minor jobs on the 'Tin Tent', one of which was to try to locate a small water leak, somewhere on the front of the engine, which is probably the union at the bottom hose (I hope!)..
Just got the bonnet (hood) opened, when it started p*ssing down with rain - bit pointless looking for a tiny leak when everything is p*ss wet through !
Forecast is more rain for the next few days, so Heaven knows when I'll eventually get to trace the leak !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

You need a pint old boy!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 11, 2016)

Back to the dentist!. Swollen and red gums under and next to the tooth that had a root canal 2 weeks ago. Not overly painful unless something presses on it, but it feels like I've got a mouth full of chewing tobacco 24x7.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2016)

left my damn camera at work....


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 13, 2016)

Wasn't today but yesterday. Spent most of the day on the dam repairing two foot mud ruts similar to this...
MY WORLD
...near the end of the day I get a call on the radio from the newest "muppet" driver that there is a puddle of water on the road and would I mind punching a hole in the berm to let it flow off the road(near impossible with a grader as I have attempted to do this very spot two days prior) So I go to the location to check it out. Gentlemen...exhibit A






"A" is said puddle and "2" is the berm he wants it pushed through. Note the tire tracks almost a meter from the puddle. Also note it is possible for two trucks to pass without entering said puddle. This clown just wants his voice to be heard on the radio and 90% of the time his calls are wrong. Of the 12 drivers, 7 shouldn't be and 2 scare the beejaysus out of me when they approach. A long rant but I work with these muppets 7 days a week for the past 3 years and they aren't getting better.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh dear - better get the life rafts out, it may be a flood !
Definitely a muppet, to report that one !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2016)

it's hard to soar like an Eagle George......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2016)

Agonizingly sore shin splints....


----------



## Marcel (Apr 15, 2016)

I have no dea what you are saying, Jan. 

I am annoyed because I catched a bad cold.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2016)

Marcel said:


> I have no dea what you are saying, Jan.
> 
> I am annoyed because I catched a bad cold.



Shin splints - NHS Choices


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 15, 2016)

You'll have to cut back on your strenuous activities Jan.


Geo


----------



## Marcel (Apr 15, 2016)

Strange:


> You're at risk of getting shin splints if you have been running for less than five years



I usually run less than 5 years, usually after half an hour I quit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2016)

_


fubar57 said:



You'll have to cut back on your strenuous activities Jan.


Geo[/QUOTE

Click to expand...

_
I'd love to do that, cut back on _work, _as in _retire! _


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2016)

Marcel said:


> Strange:
> 
> 
> I usually run less than 5 years, usually after half an hour I quit



I'm more like after five minutes....f*ck this and I'm off to the pub!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2016)

I have always hated to run, while in college when my platoon ran I cursed the entire time!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2016)

What's this running s*it ?
That's why the car was invented !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2016)

Nailed it Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2016)

Made a special trip to the art shop on my mobility scooter - half a mile each way, over cobbled paths and roads, extremely uncomfortable being jarred and bumped around, and in a bitterly cold wind - to get some casting resin and RTV mould-making materials.
This shop used to stock anything you could think of, in the way of arts and crafts materials, and had a selection of various types of resins when I enquired a month or two ago.
The only type they have now is the clear type, designed for layering, although simple, coarse moulding can be done to an extent. 
And the price, for the resin only, not including the catalyst or RTV, was £22 - four times as much as the 'proper' stuff advertised elsewhere !!
So, after the return journey (bump, bang, crash, rattle - is that a broken tooth ?!!), now numb with cold and aching all over, and after taking some pain killers and a quick swig of 'Scottish White Wine' ( a decent, 12 year old malt variety), I ordered a complete kit on line, the 'opaque' type which cures a light beige colour, and which includes the catalyst, RTV mould-making material, and instructions, for £20 including shipping, and it should be here on Wednesday. 
I should have done that in the first place, and saved myself a lot of discomfort and wasted time !!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 16, 2016)

Hillary and Bernie. They need to take their heads out more often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2016)

Westham missing winning their EPL game by 10 seconds....foul....penalty awarded, goal drawn match....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2016)

Still haven't heard anything about the Typhoon book I ordered...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2016)

A series of very short, but bl**dy irritating power cuts all afternoon - computer kept going off, so trying to do the GB scores was a real pain.
Seems back to normal now, so I'll get on with the scores, but annoying that so much time has been wasted.


----------



## at6 (Apr 20, 2016)

Trying to get reasonably priced refrigerant for my car's ac. Find great prices online and then comes the disclaimer, "Cannot be shipped to California". I'm so sick of the [email protected] pickles in Sacramento that I'm almost ready to puke at the very mention of "eco-friendly".


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2016)

like Jan....nothing to report....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2016)

missed a couple of days on the forum...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2016)

It's been a long week already!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> It's been a long week already!



Yeah, and not enough modelling time....frustrating...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2016)

hobby knife rolled off the bench today and with blade down struck a glancing blow to my ankle, at least it didn't stick IN my ankle, drew blood none the less...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2016)

Some dip-schmuck rear ended my car while stopped at the drive throught at McDonalds!!!! No damage to my car, but really!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2016)

Typhoon book I ordered still hasn't arrived....


----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2016)

Some bad news from my Daughter, she is becoming vegetarian !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 29, 2016)

Today I've remebered Terry's 'adventures' with Post office - the people just assume that I'd go there asking whether my parcel arrived (it was due to arrive in Monday), instead to notify me of the arrival. Some of them just don't care.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2016)

rochie said:


> Some bad news from my Daughter, she is becoming vegetarian !



I thought it was veterinarian, Karl? I'll get Terry's coat and show myself out...............


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> I thought it was veterinarian, Karl? I'll get Terry's coat and show myself out...............
> 
> 
> Geo


That coats getting a bit worn out of late


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2016)

I fell asleep at the switch and somehow Windows 10 started to download before I could stop it. Now I have to figure it out, I don't like change, I miss the '70s


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2016)

rochie said:


> Some bad news from my Daughter, she is becoming vegetarian !


I saw that, Karl...sorry you're having to deal with that BS. I don't understand why people insist that humans were never meant to eat meat. We're omnivores, for cryin' out loud. The protein and minerals that meat provides simply cannot be found in a vegetable diet and requires supplements to keep the body's system in balance.

If we were meant to eat grass and leaves and such, we'd have four stomachs and eyes on the side of our head...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 30, 2016)

Have had throat problems for 2 months. Now medication, but doesn't seem to help.


----------



## rochie (Apr 30, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> I saw that, Karl...sorry you're having to deal with that BS. I don't understand why people insist that humans were never meant to eat meat. We're omnivores, for cryin' out loud. The protein and minerals that meat provides simply cannot be found in a vegetable diet and requires supplements to keep the body's system in balance.
> 
> If we were meant to eat grass and leaves and such, we'd have four stomachs and eyes on the side of our head...


All though i agree with you Dave, its her choice.

I dont think it will stick for long though !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2016)

first game of the season for our lacrosse.....we lost....


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Not just today but several times in the past and probably in the future. Occasionally, all my PDFs revert from Thumbnail photos back to the PDF icon. On my laptop I can convert them back by slowly scrolling down the folder, very time consuming. I earlier transferred this folder to my wife's laptop, which I "inherited" and take into camp. It has Adobe XI and to convert these back, I had to scroll down one file at a time.This took about 4-5 hours(3000 files) which I did before and after work. Does anyone know how to prevent this from happening or how to convert them en masse? I've gone into properties in the folder and clicked "Thumbnails Only" but that doesn't seem to help.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Back you go Windows 10. I couldn't upload photos from my camera card....last straw. Maybe when they get all the bugs worked out, I'll give it another try. Main laptop is currently reverting back to Windows 7.


Geo

*EDIT: *Window 7 reinstalled, SD card works again. Apparently Microsoft didn't take this into account with Windows 10
Microsoft Postpones Windows 10 Ability to Install Apps on SD - Thurrott.com


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2016)

I would say the reason for that could be the incorrect or lack of the Win10 drivers for your computer .


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2016)

Wurger said:


> I would say the reason for that could be the incorrect or lack of the Win10 drivers for your computer .


Lots of folks having problems with Win10

What I have found out, however, is that Win10 performs MUCH better if done as a clean install instead of an upgrade from an existing version like 7 or 8. Even still, Win10 still has "bugs" that need to be worked out.

I am still using WinXP SP3 on this machine and am keeping it as long as I can


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Dave, for the short time I used it, I found it was waaaaaaaaaay faster. The folder differences, and the way things look when the Start Button is pushed will take some getting used to. I never looked around too much as I panicked once it wouldn't read my camera card.


Geo


----------



## Marcel (Apr 30, 2016)

That's why I use Linux


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Dave, for the short time I used it, I found it was waaaaaaaaaay faster. The folder differences, and the way things look when the Start Button is pushed will take some getting used to. I never looked around too much as I panicked once it wouldn't read my camera card.
> 
> 
> Geo


One of the problems I have with Win10, is the DRM rights monitoring.

What this means, is that Win10 "looks" for unlicensed software on the system and will disable/report it without any user options.

"Unlicensed" software can mean anything from "cracked" programs to downloaded music - whatever Win10 determines to have DRM issues.

I have had problems in the past with purchased music that I transferred from one drive to another and all of a sudden, it's unlicensed and no longer playable via WMP. This is why I no longer purchase music online and most certainly will be wary of Win10.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2016)

I'll stick with what i got....


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2016)

Windows 7 is bad enough !
I was happily running XP Pro, but had to change as the support was due to end. Why they make such drastic changes to the basics, I'll never know. Improve by all means, but if it ain't broke, don't ****ing fix it !!!


----------



## rochie (May 1, 2016)

Working on a sunday !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2016)

back to work......


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2016)

Bl**dy Typhoon book still hasn't turned up in the mail...


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2016)

Probably had engine problems, with that big Sabre ..................


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2016)

Gotta be something....irritating none the less, contacted the book place and they are going to send another as soon as stock comes in...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2016)

Bummer....Westham 1 Swansea 4


----------



## GrauGeist (May 11, 2016)

Revisionists and their stupidity


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2016)

Updating the allergy advice sheets at work.

The law states i have to tell guests if any of my dishes contain any of the 14 most commen allergens.

So i have to tell people the prawn sandwich contains prawns, the egg sandwich has eggs in it and the scotch egg is made of egg !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2016)

Life is tough Karl....but you can handle it....


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Life is tough Karl....but you can handle it....


Yeah i know, just annoying having to do extra work to protect the stupid !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2016)

Stupid is stupid...it's hard to fix man....

Oh, and they are only alive 'cause it's illegal to kill them...


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2016)

....and a bag of peanuts may or may not contain peanuts. I remember back in the 60-70s, of the scores of people I knew, one person was allergic to something.....camels. Now it's every second person. Can't disagree people have allergies, but what happened?


Geo


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> ....and a bag of peanuts may or may not contain peanuts. I remember back in the 60-70s, of the scores of people I knew, one person was allergic to something.....camels. Now it's every second person. Can't disagree people have allergies, but what happened?
> 
> 
> Geo


over here pregnant women are told not to eat lots of things, shellfish peanuts, soft cheese etc
i honestly believe this is part of the reason more people have allergic reactions to those products !

and if it is dangerous for pregnant women to eat brie or camembert, how come France is still there ? 

i have to prepare a data sheet for the 14 most common food allergens for every dish on every menu i produce, in 18 months since this has been law not one person has asked to read it.

last week a woman ate chocolate brownie i have on the dessert menu then realized it had walnuts in it and she is allergic.
she didnt ask just assumed it was nut free and apparently i should have know she might be allergic to nuts !

there is a balance to be had between keeping people informed but not cluttering up menus with safety information but generally guests are too lazy to ask questions even if it is them that will get ill from eating the wrong things.


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2016)

In camp they list various edibles as "Gluten Free". I always order extra gluten.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2016)

I have to agree about the sudden pandemic of allergies. It makes me truly wonder, how we humans have managed to survive over the ages.

In the U.S., a child is no longer allowed to bring a peanutbutter & jelly sandwich to school, because it's proximity to children with allergies is a cause for concern. Interestingly enough, shortly after the PBJ sandwich was banned, it also became labelled as "racist" for some odd reason, so they are virtually non-existant now.

I honestly can't think of any of my friends in grade school that had any allergies except for this one girl, who was allergic to strawberries...but that's about it.

When we were kids, we climbed on stuff, we fell out of stuff, we got dirty, we got soaking wet, we chased (and caught) bugs, snakes, lizards and everything else. We ate sugary things, we ate things with glutin, we ate nuts and anything else under the sun. We played games and some of us won and some of us lost. We played cops and robbers, cowboys and indians.

Amazingly enough, none of us suffered from bacteria infections, exposure to the elements, allergic reactions or irreparable psychological damage when we lost a game or someone pointed a finger at us and went "bang!"

It's shameful to see what's become of today's society, to be honest.


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2016)

Yep, and when you see a pack of sleeping tablets with a warning that they might make you drowsy, then that's the time to despair !
What the **** would you expect a sleeping tablet to do - help you run a marathon, explore the outer reaches of the nearest galaxy ?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 12, 2016)

The amount of people on this planet that think they can drive a car with their heads shoved up their posterior!!!


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Yep, and when you see a pack of sleeping tablets with a warning that they might make you drowsy, then that's the time to despair !
> What the **** would you expect a sleeping tablet to do - help you run a marathon, explore the outer reaches of the nearest galaxy ?


Well, it is not strange if you know that the government has to do an awareness campaign to make people aware that Facebook and Twitter should not be used while they are driving a car.


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> In camp they list various edibles as "Gluten Free". I always order extra gluten.


few weeks ago we had a woman come in for afternoon tea, she announced with no warning she was gluten and dairy intolerant and was allergic to chocolate !
how was i supposed to provide cakes and scones to those specs with zero notice ?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2016)

The problem with Gluten, is that people "assume" is a real problem, for which it's not.

A very tiny percentage of the overall population has difficulties processing glutin, but the media has made it out to be an overwhelming problem.

Glutin is actually a vital source of needed fiber and people who fall for "glutin free" products are actually depriving themselves, doing more harm than good.


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> The problem with Gluten, is that people "assume" is a real problem, for which it's not.
> 
> A very tiny percentage of the overall population has difficulties processing glutin, but the media has made it out to be an overwhelming problem.
> 
> Glutin is actually a vital source of needed fiber and people who fall for "glutin free" products are actually depriving themselves, doing more harm than good.



4th one down....

http://www.mentalfloss.com/article/62400/8-food-myths-youve-been-believing


----------



## at6 (May 12, 2016)

The world is infested with panty waist pansies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah, I know that people around me have said that I'm offensively insensitive and all I can tell them is "GET OVER IT."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2016)

I think someone is easily wound up...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 13, 2016)

Panty waist pansies that sit on their cell phones while the traffic light in front of them has been green for 15 minutes!!! That's what annoyed me this morning, plus the fact it's the middle of May and the high temp is going to be in the 40's and it rains every other flipping day. I'll add more later as I think of it or as it happens.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2016)

Trying to change the 6th spark plug in an Xterra.. Holy <BLEEP>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2016)

Hard work if it's a four cylinder car !!!

Not really annoyed, but slightly irritated, and a little amused too.
Dragged myself into the 21st Century, and bought a GPS Sat Nav for the 'Tin Tent', so that I can get lost with confidence.
Spent an hour or so reading the 'User Manual', a small booklet with tiny text, and found out how to watch videos or TV on it, how to play games, connect to 'Bluetooth' or a PC, use Internet Explorer, listen to music on MP3 or MP 4, and a whole shed loaf of other stuff.
But can I find anything which tells me how to use the Navigation system?
Can I b*ll*cks !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2016)

friggin rained this morning....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Hard work if it's a four cylinder car !!!
> !!!!



 Ok that made me laugh, thanks!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2016)

Pc or mouse playing up...P!ssing me off...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2016)

Friggin Mouse is creating havoc....time for another one before i get really wound up...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 18, 2016)

Just found out my Nephew was car-jacked last night. Two guys came to look at the car he is selling and roughed him up and took the car. Police found it later in the evening with minor damage. Thankfully he was not injured too bad. 
I'd like to find the loosers and give them some minor damage, make that major damage!!!
To add insult to injury, it happened on the day after his 22nd Birthday.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2016)

Well...if you guys recall, three years ago I had my wreck.

In the interim, my employer decided not to bring me back and things have been a mess since then.

Today, I saw my surgeon because of problems I have been having and it's official, I am no longer employable...

My back and neck have healed as well as they can although still painful, the right foot is having problems and needs a brace.

My left collarbone never healed and moves around as it sees fit, my left shoulder is a disaster. He said that corrective surgery *may* work or might make it worse. So I'll settle for the Cortisone shots every three months to ease the pain and allow it to be functional...and this will be pretty much every three months for the rest of my life.

Kind of depressing, really.


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Well...if you guys recall, three years ago I had my wreck.
> 
> In the interim, my employer decided not to bring me back and things have been a mess since then.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Dave


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

That sucks Dave....


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2016)

I can fully understand how you feel Dave.
I well remember being told that the RA I have would get progressively worse over the years, and it has, which can make life miserable at times.
But, having now got used to the control drugs, and with the new meds imminent, and advent of new drugs on the horizon, at least some of the pain and discomfort can be relieved, if only to a certain level. The difficult thing to come to terms with is the lack of the mobility and physical fitness one is, or was, accustomed to - I never thought I'd be, to be blunt, a cripple at the age I am now - but once this is accepted, then it's a tad easier to accept life as it is, make allowances for any disability in everything that's done, and get on with life as best one can - particularly the enjoyment aspect, of anything that can be enjoyed, whilst it can !
It's hard, but then there are a lot of people out there who are worse off, and we could be one of them (if that makes sense?).
Keep your chin up, smile, and stick to the motto "Nil Iligitimus Carborundum" !!!


----------



## at6 (May 19, 2016)

Sorry to hear about that Dave. Like Airframes said, it could be worse. As serious as your injuries were, the beauty of it all is that you're still here to see what adventure each new day holds.


----------



## Shortround6 (May 19, 2016)

The physical condition/s suck but hopefully there are no brain issues. I have a younger brother with one (or two) too many concussions and even several years after the last one he has short term memory problems, walks a bit strange and has trouble talking when tired, both connecting words and pronouncing them. A lot like a stroke victim. He has also hit max recovery.

Hang in there and best wishes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2016)

Dave, that just blows. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2016)

Back in 1995, Ted Sismore, lead Navigator on the Shell House and other low-level, precision Mosquito attacks, told me his attitude, at the time, and since, having survived right through WW2, was that 'Every day was a bonus', and it's something I've remembered ever since.
Ted was highly decorated, and lived a long and active life, a true gentleman of the old school, so what was good enough for him, is good enough for me, and I'll admit, that attitude has helped get me through the low times.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2016)

Thanks guys...it's just a messed up deal all the way around, but such is life, eh?

And yes, Terry, I agree - I grew up around guys who saw and survived things unspeakable and yet they made the best of life. Of course, some had a little better disposition than others...so I perhaps come by my "mean bastard" attitude honestly!


----------



## Shortround6 (May 21, 2016)

You only have a few more years before you get issued your "curmudgeon card", perhaps you can apply early

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 22, 2016)

Local "news" media all atwitter over "Slick Willie" appearing at the local State University campus to stump or is that hump for the thing that causes zippers to rust at the very sight of her.


----------



## at6 (May 22, 2016)

Actually, a number of things are annoying me today, Suckramento is doing everything possible to legislate our Second Amendment rights away. The proposition that I voted against several years ago, but was passed by idiots has come true as soon Crapifornia will become a one party state where even Kim Jung Un will feel at home. If it's true that what happens here is the national trend, start investing in stainless steel underwear. Watched a show on one of our networks where young people were discussing the "progressive" atmosphere of college campuses, and there was video of a professor describing the Constitution of the United States as an oppressive document.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

Not checking an order that went out the door, assumed it was correct.....was wrong...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2016)

Well, yesterday and today....
Bloody bug of some sort, couldn't keep a glass of water down....
Today, I've had a few sips of water and some tea....happy to report, so far it's still staying down....


----------



## T Bolt (May 26, 2016)

Big rain. Water in basement. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 27, 2016)

I was on the net watching a video when the screen suddenly went dark, followed by the start-up screen and a shutdown.
Windows 10 began to download so I quickly turned the power off and restarted the computer. Went to the net to find some way
to prevent it from happening again and found a small utility software download named Never10. When I ran it, it began to clear out
a bunch of sneaky Win 10 files which I guess were set-ups for the ultimate download. Then Never10 blocked further Win 10
downloads. Microsoft arrogance at work.


----------



## at6 (May 27, 2016)

Had fake FBI trying to lock my system the other day. Verbal warning said not to restart or shut down. My Norton and Microsoft security were both disabled. Fortunately Loralie at Norton support was able to remotely help with killing the malware. Emails are getting more and more dangerous.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, yesterday and today....
> Bloody bug of some sort, couldn't keep a glass of water down....
> Today, I've had a few sips of water and some tea....happy to report, so far it's still staying down....


you're not actually drinking water are you??

Try something with a higher alcohol content like Bacardi 151 - that will be sure to kill any and all germs, microbes, bacteria, fungus, weeds and small animals. You'll be just fine!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2016)

Doctor Dave has a good remedy there for you jan...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2016)

Bummer....had to help SWMBO with the Dishes....thought I dodged a bullet on that one...


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2016)

APPLE!
I have worked for years to get rid of the privacy violating, money eatmg dictator called Microsoft, finally boss on my own devices and now my son's highschool forces me to buy a freaking, overpriced and underperforming iBook Air. 
So, I try to keep an open mind and start setting it up for him. But I can't get an AppleID for him, without which this laptop is nothing but an expensive brick. You must be at least 13 years old to get your own ID for Apple. So the suggestion is to make an ID for myself and than 'share' it with the family. But the bad thing is: while you can make an AppleID without a creditcard, Apple refuses to let you share it with your 11 year old son without one. Why, oh why do I need a creditcard just to let my 11 year old son log into his own laptop for which I already paid too much?


----------



## Hiromachi (May 31, 2016)

WATCH: Outrage Over Verdun 'Art Performance' Desecration

I was honestly left speechless, regardless of the political views, lack of respect for the dead in this "performance" is so obvious that I cant understand how anyone could come with such an idea. And it was supported by french socialist President ...


----------



## at6 (May 31, 2016)

Hollande and Merkel are both a pair of morons. They completely insulted the memory of brave soldiers buried there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2016)

left some stuff at work i need to use....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

asked for something to be signed off on yesterday...seems 3 times wasn't enough for it to be given any merit....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2016)

friggin' cold today....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2016)

left my camera at work....again....


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 7, 2016)

My brother is in what looked like a long-term relation. However, the lady he's dating is not just married, she has 3 kids. A killer is that a woman I know (othewise a fine lady) knows her, and, intelligent as she is, understsands well what is going on. So my brother's sweetheart (yes, I'm pissed to no end) wants from me, via my brother, to sweet talk my female friend not to spill the beans. 

Did not felt this bad for last 25 years, even the war days didn't looked this bleak.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2016)

Friggin Windows 10 deciding it's going to install itself....F*#k off....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 8, 2016)

Go on the net and track down Never 10. It will stop the WIN 10 download cold.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Friggin Windows 10 deciding it's going to install itself....F*#k off....



Had that happen as well Wayne. A quick Google search will show how to uninstall it painlessly(except for the time)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2016)

finding out something had not been done from Monday...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 9, 2016)

My TCM movies arrived today after having been shipped in late April. TCM has just sent a replacement
for them. Go figure!  Was Canada Post or Canada Customs at fault???


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2016)

lots of sh!t getting in the way of important things....like modelling...the forum....you know life and death stuff...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)

Moulding material I needed to work today failed miserably....creating a real problem for some product I need to supply....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

discovered at Lunch break, the seat and frame assembly That I had put together for my Seafire was not in the box....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2016)

Aw man, that stinks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2016)

friggin' sh!tty rainy day....

I may have to put on a jacket if this keeps up...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 27, 2016)

This....my backyard neighbor's lawn/dandelion farm...







...and this isn't bad compared to my neighbor to the South. He had the by-law officer force him to cut his front lawn, his backyard is a jungle. The rest of the neighborhood has some sort of pride


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2016)

Parcel didn't show up....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2016)

Don't mention parcels !!
Waited in as long as possible for a parcel being delivered by UPS, dispatched by the seller last Friday.
Must be the worst service in the World - their so-called 'Tracking' service gave a delivery date for yesterday, between "09.00hrs and the end of the day", whenever that is. 
Having waited in all day, this was then amended, last night, for delivery today, same time schedule.
I had to go out for just half an hour at 12.30 hrs, so 'just in case', I pinned a note to my front door, asking for delivery to be made to the shop next door, and for the note to be posted through my letter box (so that I'd know they had called).
Got back home at 13.10 hrs, and saw the UPS van driving off up the road.
Found a card had been posted - no sign of my note - stating that the parcel could be collected, after 16.00 hrs today, from a news agent shop about a mile from my house, apparently a registered UPS pick-up point.
Tried to arrange re-delivery for tomorrow, via their very cumbersome web-site, but it can't be done, so I now have to go out, in the p*ss*ng rain, to collect the bl**dy parcel that I paid to have delivered !
Compare this to another delivery I had, last week, where delivery time was given to within a _30 minute_ time slot for the day after order was placed, with up-dates by text message and e-mail, and delivery actually taking place exactly in the advised time slot, for a much larger parcel, and at half the cost of the UPS service !


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 28, 2016)

Postal strike looming.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2016)

You gotta wonder Terry.....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2016)

Yep, and after reading all the bumf on the card, and on their website, stating that an official document bearing a photograph, such as a driver's licence or passport, *must* be produced, along with proof of address, or the parcel would not be released, I wasn't even asked to state my address when I collected the parcel, or even show the UPS card - I just gave my name, and the parcel was handed over !
So much for security and secure delivery - and the parcel was a lap top computer !!!

And what annoyed me today ?
Piggin' Humbrol so called Clear Matt varnish - dried like a light dusting of snow !


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 1, 2016)

My brother sent this to me.

*THIS IS WHY WE VOTED TO LEAVE THE EU
*
_There is absolutely no excuse for British industry being decimated by the EU. We were not prepared to stand by and let them continue._

A few thoughts to ponder. 

Cadbury moved factory to Poland 2011 with EU grant.

Ford Transit moved to Turkey 2013 with EU grant.

Jaguar Land Rover has recently agreed to build a new plant ...in Slovakia with EU grant, owned by Tata, the same company who have trashed our steel works and emptied the workers pension funds.

Peugeot closed its Ryton (was Rootes Group) plant and moved production to Slovakia with EU grant.

British Army's new Ajax fighting vehicles to be built in SPAIN using SWEDISH steel at the request of the EU to support jobs in Spain with EU grant, rather than Wales.

Dyson gone to Malaysia, with an EU loan.

Crown Closures, Bournemouth (Was METAL BOX), gone to Poland with EU grant, once employed 1,200.

Marks & Spencer manufacturing gone to far east with EU loan.

Hornby models gone. In fact all toys and models now gone from UK along with the patents all with with EU grants.

Gillette gone to eastern Europe with EU grant.

Texas Instruments Greenock gone to Germany with EU grant.

Indesit at Bodelwyddan Wales gone with EU grant.

Sekisui Alveo said production at its Merthyr Tydfil Industrial Park foam plant will relocate production to Roermond in the Netherlands, with EU funding.

Hoover Merthyr factory moved out of UK to Czech Republic and the Far East by Italian company Candy with EU backing.

ICI integration into Hollandâ€™s Akzo Nobel with EU bank loan and within days of the merger, several factories in the UK, were closed, eliminating 3,500 jobs

Boots sold to Italians Stefano Pessina who have based their HQ in Switzerland to avoid tax to the tune of £80 million a year, using an EU loan for the purchase.

JDS Uniphase run by two Dutch men, bought up companies in the UK with £20 million in EU 'regeneration' grants, created a pollution nightmare and just closed it all down leaving 1,200 out of work and an environmental clean-up paid for by the UK tax-payer. They also raided the pension fund and drained it dry.

UK airports are owned by a Spanish company.

Scottish Power is owned by a Spanish company.

Most London buses are run by Spanish and German companies.

The Hinkley Point C nuclear power station to be built by French company EDF, part owned by the French government, using cheap Chinese steel that has catastrophically failed in other nuclear installations. Now EDF say the costs will be double or more and it will be very late even if it does come online.

Swindon was once our producer of rail locomotives and rolling stock. Not any more, it's Bombardier in Derby and due to their losses in the aviation market, that could see the end of the British railways manufacturing altogether even though Bombardier had EU grants to keep Derby going which they diverted to 
their loss-making aviation side in Canada.

39% of British invention patents have been passed to foreign companies, many of them in the EU

The Mini cars that Cameron stood in front of as an example of British engineering, are built by BMW mostly in Holland and Austria. His campaign bus was made in Germany even though we have Plaxton, Optare, Bluebird, Dennis etc., in the UK. 

The bicycle for the Greens was made in the far east, not by Raleigh UK but then they are probably going to move to the Netherlands too as they have said recently.

Anyone who thinks the EU is good for British industry or any other business simply hasn't paid attention to what has been systematically asset-stripped from the UK. Name me one major technology company still running in the UK, there used to be many, then the work just dried up as they were sold off to companies from France, Germany, Holland, Belgium, etc., and now we don't even teach electronic technology for technicians any more, due to EU regulations.
I haven't detailed our non-existent fishing industry the EU paid to destroy, nor the farmers being paid NOT to produce food they could sell for more than they get paid to do nothing, don't even go there.

I haven't mentioned what it costs us to be asset-stripped like this, nor have I mentioned immigration, nor the risk to our security if control of our armed forces is passed to Brussels or Germany.
Find something that's gone the other way, I've looked and I just can't. If you think the EU is a good idea,

1 You haven't read the party manifesto of The European Peoples' Party.

2 You haven't had to deal with EU petty bureaucracy tearing your business down.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2016)

Good Lord! No wonder you guys wanted out.

Makes being mad that no one brought the garbage cans in before I got home from work the small peanuts it is.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2016)

That's interesting....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2016)

Spending morning and early afternoon, at the new Queen Elizabeth University Hospital here in Glasgow, with chest pains....


----------



## prem895 (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone under 30


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2016)

Strewth Jan you ok man....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm still here to annoy Terry! 
I've never seen so much stuff attached to me, looked like a super computer, poked, blood taken, X-Rays, checked relatives heart conditions 12 generations back, so and so forth, all I could think of was sleep....

Had a lovely Dr though....

I wonder....

....never mind! 

After all the tests, they found that I've 
_got _a heart, perfectly fine and all that....

She....

....right, sorry....

She suspected that it could have been a gallstone causing the agonizing chest pain....I buy that! 

Anyhoo, better try for some shuteye....

Thanks....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2016)

Glad to hear you're ok, Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes indeed. Can't have you leaving this mortal coil just yet old bean - we have to have someone to take the p**s out of, don't you know !


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm still here to annoy Terry!
> I've never seen so much stuff attached to me, looked like a super computer, poked, blood taken, X-Rays, checked relatives heart conditions 12 generations back, so and so forth, all I could think of was sleep....
> 
> Had a lovely Dr though....
> ...


Wow glad its not terminal old fruit, get well soon our friendly Viking !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2016)

I came in late, but you better get well Jan, we gotta have somebody to keep Terry stirred up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2016)

Too many models to build Jan....can't go yet....


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 6, 2016)

Glad everything turned out okay Jan. I myself had Dr. Hottie once. After my wife had an appointment with her, I was no longer allowed see Dr. Hottie


----------



## javlin (Jul 6, 2016)

What a year I and family have had,So far I have lost a brother,father-in-law,son(service) and today my best friend and devoted one my dog Raven of 18 1/2 years all in 6 months.The death of Raven kinda removed the last vestiges Garrett and a truly empty nest now that's three deaths now can we say that is the end?


----------



## at6 (Jul 7, 2016)

I can't blame you for choosing Brexit. The UK got milked and Obama wants treaties with the EU and Asia to finish milking the US. As for Lucky, I hope the chest pains prove to be nothing more than indigestion from eating too much haggis.


----------



## at6 (Jul 7, 2016)

Javlin, you have my most heartfelt condolences.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2016)

javlin said:


> What a year I and family have had,So far I have lost a brother,father-in-law,son(service) and today my best friend and devoted one my dog Raven of 18 1/2 years all in 6 months.The death of Raven kinda removed the last vestiges Garrett and a truly empty nest now that's three deaths now can we say that is the end?


Good Lord - what can I say, Kevin?
I am so sorry to hear of all this bad news that you're having to deal with.

I wish I could say something that would do any good, but I suck at that sort of thing.

All I can say is that I've lost a great deal myself and offer encouragement from experience.

Hang in there, buddy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2016)

javlin said:


> What a year I and family have had,So far I have lost a brother,father-in-law,son(service) and today my best friend and devoted one my dog Raven of 18 1/2 years all in 6 months.The death of Raven kinda removed the last vestiges Garrett and a truly empty nest now that's three deaths now can we say that is the end?



Oh my....you and yours, have my deepest and most heartfelt sympathies.... 



at6 said:


> ....As for Lucky, I hope the chest pains prove to be nothing more than indigestion from eating too much haggis.



Thanks....they suspected gallstones, which means that I need to drink more booze, to prevent them from forming, as alcohol is a solution, right, right?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2016)

damn, left my camera at work...


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 8, 2016)

The cost of being a Albertan:
Gary Lamphier: How much money has flowed out of Alberta to Ottawa? A lot..

Gary Lamphier, Edmonton Journal
Published on: February 19, 2016

If you’re still wondering why oil-rich Alberta doesn’t have a massive sovereign wealth fund like Norway, consider this.

Alberta is a province, not a country. Ergo, we don’t get to keep all the wealth we generate in this province. Not even close.

I realize this runs counter to the preferred narrative in Canada, where politicians and media types insist Alberta either “put all its eggs in one basket” by failing to diversify its economy (hello Christy Clark), or that Albertans “spent like drunken sailors” during boom times.

Sure, there’s some truth to those arguments. But the far bigger reason why Alberta isn’t rolling in filthy lucre is that we are part of a federation called Canada.

Ergo, most of our tax revenues go to Ottawa, and are then redistributed to fund a vast array of social, health and educational programs in Quebec, the Maritimes and the rest of Canada. The federal equalization program alone, under which Quebec receives nearly $10 billion a year, is just part of that wealth transfer.

When economists say Alberta has been Canada’s key engine of growth in recent decades, that’s really what they mean. Without Alberta’s energy wealth, this country would have been a fiscal basket case long ago. Now that Alberta’s oil-fired economy is also struggling, Canada is heading for the fiscal swamp.

So just how much money has flowed out of Alberta to Ottawa? A lot. Between 2000 and 2014, on a net basis, Alberta’s individual and corporate taxpayers shipped an estimated $200 billion-plus to the federal government. That’s what left the province, less what the feds reinvested here.

To put that lofty figure in perspective, it’s nearly 12 times the value of the $17.4 billion Alberta Heritage Savings Trust Fund. No other province — including Ontario, with three times Alberta’s population — even comes close to matching this province’s contribution to the federation.

During Alberta’s boom years, back in 2007 and 2008, the province’s taxpayers shipped more than $20 billion annually, on a net basis, to Ottawa. And when oil prices returned to triple-digit levels after the 2008-2009 recession, the cash gusher from this province returned. In 2011, for instance, it reached nearly $19 billion.

Even more remarkable, few Canadians seem to be aware of this, except in the vaguest sense. Conspicuously, I’ve never seen these numbers reported in the national media or disclosed by federal and provincial politicians.

And after calling not one but four leading public policy think tanks, I couldn’t find a single expert who has researched this data, or who was willing to discuss it at any length. Some seemed downright defensive about it, as if it was “un-Canadian” to explicitly acknowledge one province’s outsized contribution to the federation.

The only reason I’m now aware of the massive amount of money that has flowed out of Alberta in recent years is due to the efforts of one man. Fred McDougall, 78, is a former deputy minister of forestry who served under former Alberta Premier Don Getty in the 1980s.

After leaving the provincial civil service in 1989, McDougall was recruited by Weyerhaeuser, the U.S.-based forest products giant, to run the company’s Alberta operations. After working for Weyerhaeuser for 12 years, McDougall retired in 2007, although he did part-time consulting work for several years after that.

Just to be clear, McDougall isn’t an activist, an axe grinder or even a member of any political party. He’s just a thoughtful, straight-shooting Albertan who wanted to know for his own edification what Alberta’s financial contributions to Ottawa amounted to over the past 15 years or so.

He knew it was big, but after spending considerable hours crunching the relevant numbers from Statistics Canada, and comparing that data with stats compiled by Alberta Finance, he admits he was shocked by the scale of what he found.

“My main motivation in doing this was to see what the magnitude of it was and to get some accurate numbers,” he says. “I wanted to see quite simply how much money has been going out of Alberta and being allocated by the federal government to other provinces.”

McDougall was also motivated by the fact that other provinces, which have benefited immensely from Alberta’s energy wealth, are now explicitly or implicitly opposing new oil export pipelines, thus jeopardizing Canada’s economic future.

“Other provinces have basically been trying to extort benefits out of pipelines going through their province. To a certain degree I can understand that, but when it gets to the point where they are as bellicose as (Montreal mayor) Denis Coderre has been, I just find it sickening,” he says.

“I’m really disappointed as a Canadian that we’ve got a federation that tolerates this kind of thing. I mean we’re talking about staggering amounts of money here, so maybe other provinces have to share a bit of inconvenience and a bit of environmental risk. But they’ve been directly benefiting from Alberta’s economy for years.”

I couldn’t have said it better myself, Fred. Too bad the rest of Canada seems determined to look the other way in Alberta’s hour of need.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2016)

friggin cold start to the day at 1.7C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2016)

Broke my laptops screen whilst trying to be a smart ass. Just as well its the last day of my holiday. Now to get the pictures I backed up to it off...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2016)

Got another bl**dy cold - in the middle of July, for ****s sake !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Got another bl**dy cold - in the middle of July, for ****s sake !!


It could be worse - you could have a cold in the middle of winter!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2016)

Now that would be something - I don't seem to get much in the way of a cold in winter, even though winter seems to last nine months here !


----------



## at6 (Jul 15, 2016)

Another attack on the people and the freedom of France by another filthy piece of camel sh!t.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2016)

Holiday has ended and real life fast approaches. Graduation on Tuesday then start work the following Monday .


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

tooo...many days away from the forum.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2016)

Not annoyed but saddened, that my father in Law has had a reaction to his Chemo treatment and will be in hospital for a few days to get things right....


----------



## Marcel (Jul 22, 2016)

Best wishes to your father in law Wayne. 

Lost my favourite cap, the one with the P51 on it. Had it for many years, but must have lost it here on holidays. Don't know where though


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry to here that Wayne, Thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## at6 (Jul 22, 2016)

My prayers for you and your family Wayne.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear the news, Wayne.

Hoping that your Father-in-Law makes a quick recovery!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for your thoughts guys, we will know more tomorrow when we are off to the Hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2016)

Had to turn the telly off. They were calling it convention coverage but it looked more like "Ugly Fest 2016".


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2016)

The camp I work in has decided that the website www.britmodeller.com is inappropriate for miners to view and has blocked it


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 29, 2016)

Can't have you guys modeling while driving


----------



## at6 (Jul 29, 2016)

When did plastic become porn?


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 29, 2016)

When you blew it up and it was shaped like a girl!


----------



## at6 (Jul 29, 2016)

Don't they call those Russian Mail Order Brides?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2016)

Just got back from camping and the wife pulled 4 ticks out of me! 2 had set up camp on my rump! The damned things!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2016)

Back to work tomorrow.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 9, 2016)

Got something stuck between my temporary crown and a good tooth last night. Tried to floss it out but the crown came off and shot across the room not to be found again. Luckily my appointment for the permanent one is today anyway, but now I've got a rogue fake tooth floating around the house somewhere. I'm sure I'll find it long after I've forgotten about it and step in it with a bare foot.


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2016)

It will suddenly turn up to help with eating bacon.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2016)

Bucksnort101 said:


> ... I'm sure I'll find it long after I've forgotten about it and step in it with a bare foot.


Like that rogue Lego that hides in the carpet and only reappears in the middle of the night, during a trip to the bathroom...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 9, 2016)

Hillary Clinton's voice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 9, 2016)

Old Wizard said:


> Hillary Clinton's voice.



Not to mention her face and troll doll like figure!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 20, 2016)

When governments and green freaks don't tell the whole story....if they actually know all the facts.
(sent by my brother)
*IMPORTANT...
Note: This story is based on British Columbia hydro rates. Can you imagine what it would cost if it was Ontario, the highest utility rates in North America ... WOW!!!! And that's not even a drop in the bucket, wait till you read what we have to do with the whole grid system. Talk about insanity !!!!*


As a "joke", my Chev dealer gave me a Volt as a loaner while my full-size pick-up was getting some attention. He thought it was funny to give his energy company CEO this thing here on Vancouver Island!
I live 30 kms outside of Victoria near Sidney.

The battery was dead - later he admitted they almost never charged it. While the car was "ok", on gasoline, it was pretty anemic. So for the extra money, even taking into account Chev rebates and Provincial incentives, you get an under-powered, heavy car that felt "too small" for its actual size (battery has to go somewhere).
Now the kicker: at a neighborhood bbq, I was talking to a Neighbour, a BC Hydro executive. I asked him how that renewable thing was doing. He laughed, then got serious. If you really intend to adopt electric vehicles, he pointed out, you had to face certain realities. For example, a home charging system for a Tesla requires 75 amp service.
The average house is equipped with 100 amp service. On our small street (approx 25 homes), the electrical infrastructure would be unable to carry more than 3 houses with a single Tesla, each. For even half the homes to have electric vehicles, the system would be wildly over-loaded.
This is the elephant in the room with electric vehicles ... Our residential infrastructure cannot bear the load. So as our genius elected officials ram this nonsense down our collective throats, not only are we being forced to buy the damn things and replace our reliable, cheap generating systems with expensive, new windmills and solar cells, but we will also have to renovate our entire delivery system! This latter "investment" will not be revealed until we're so far down this dead end road that it will be presented with an oops and a shrug.
*Old Part (USA info)*
If you want to argue with a “green” person over cars that are eco-friendly, just read the below: 
Note: However, if you ARE the green person, read it anyway. Enlightening.
Eric test drove the Chevy Volt at the invitation of General Motors...and he writes...For four days in a row, the fully charged battery lasted only 25 miles before the Volt switched to the reserve gasoline engine.
Eric calculated the car got 30 mpg including the 25 miles it ran on the battery. So, the range including the 9 gallon gas tank and the 16 kwh battery is approximately 270 miles.
It will take you 4 1/2 hours to drive 270 miles at 60 mph. Then add 10 hours to charge the battery and you have a total trip time of 14.5 hours. In a typical road trip your average speed (including charging time) would be 20 mph.
According to General Motors, the Volt battery holds 16 kwh of electricity. It takes a full 10 hours to charge a drained battery. The cost for the electricity to charge the Volt is never mentioned so I looked up what I pay for electricity. I pay approximately (it varies with amount used and the seasons) $1.16 per kwh. 16 kwh x $1.16 per kwh = $18.56 to charge the battery.
$18.56 per charge divided by 25 miles = $0.74 per mile to operate the Volt using the battery. Compare this to a similar size car with a gasoline engine that gets only 32 mpg. $3.19 per gallon divided by 32 mpg = $0.10 per mile.
The gasoline powered car costs about $15,000 while the Volt costs $46,000 before rebates.........So the American Government wants proud and loyal Americans not to do the math, but simply pay 3 times as much for a car, that costs more than 7 times as much to run, and takes 3 times longer to drive across the country.....
Where do I sign ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2016)

Great post !

My printer went t*ts up today, right in the middle of printing some important stuff. So I thought I might as well get a new one, as I've had ten years use out of the present machine, and new cartridges to test to see if it works are almost the cost of a new printer.
But !
Could I find a printer at a reasonable cost ?
No !
All-in- one printers, no problem - but I recently replaced my old scanner with a new one, so all I need is a printer. But I've had to buy a printer/scanner/copier instead. At least it only cost around £8 more than a colour cartridge though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2016)

Computer problems for a week...had a tech in tonight, found issues but still something hidden somewhere...so still not totally fixed...might be off again for a few days...gonna have to get a new PC me thinks, current one is 5 years old now...can't keep throwing money at it...


----------



## at6 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Wayne. Mine is still going ten years on but I know one of these days I'll end up replacing it. Is there a possible virus hiding in it?


----------



## at6 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've had to stop watching the race between Trump and Clinton. It's worse than watching two vampires fight for a used tampon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2016)

at6 said:


> Sorry to hear that Wayne. Mine is still going ten years on but I know one of these days I'll end up replacing it. Is there a possible virus hiding in it?



It was working when the tech guy left, but he said there was still something there not found..I said to stop at that point as enough money was spent ..after he left I discovered Windows defender was on my Pc so I ran it to try, it found something serious which I promptly deleted.....been running fine ever since..touch wood,....still went and got a new one today anyway just to cover my butt...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2016)

3rd root canal in 4 months, and the second one on the same tooth. Just returned to work after nearly a week of Anti-biotic induced stupor.  Still am out of it, but am able to function somewhat. Hopefully this is the end of it!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2016)

Had my laptop for 8 years now but it is slowing down. Started to back up photos and documents. Good call on the Defender Wayne which reminds me..................


----------



## rochie (Aug 31, 2016)

Just finished a wedding, but had just sent the first course and was checking details with the wedding coordinator to discover we had different details and i was 10 meals short with about 2 minutes before the main course was due to go out !

Absolute nightmare !


----------



## at6 (Aug 31, 2016)

News reported that Beagle puppies were blinded and euthanized at the University of Missouri in the name of scientific research. All facilities conducting such barbaric practices should be shut down. I've never made any secret that I care more about dogs than I do people. They don't rape, rob, murder, or commit heinous acts in the name of some perverted religion or political view. The researchers and their relatives should rounded up for spaying and neutering. If I seem angered by such news it is because I can't find such cruelty acceptable.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2016)

Lost our preliminary Lacrosse Final today, attack just could not score goals try as they might...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2016)

Been laid out on the couch with a bug since Thursday...feeling lousy until yesterday...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2016)

Reading this. I should not care being European but still. Bad mouthing McCain (what ever the politics) a brave man.

NY Daily News Cover Mocks Trump As 'G.I. Joke' For Avoiding Draft (PHOTO)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2016)

still not completely over this bug sh!t....


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 23, 2016)

Hillary.............again.


----------



## at6 (Sep 23, 2016)

How about bug poop Bill? Brokenzipper didn't serve either and managed to avoid the draft and yet that was not a cause for disqualification. "News" people are pack of wankers.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 24, 2016)

Spending a couple of hours on the phone (mostly on hold) with HP for something they messed up on my son's computer when they had it for warranty work


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2016)

feeling real ordinary again today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2016)

Blackout last night.....from totally wild weather....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2016)

My lack of motivation.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2016)

flooding from heavy rain continues to cause issues around town...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2016)

That Spring weather sounds like it's really being a pain in the ass down there, Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2016)

It sure has Dave, cut a path of destruction here and there...seems to have moved on now.....after some more rain through the morning to bid farewell.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 4, 2016)

The list is too long to mention today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2016)

Auditors that call and you end up reading them the email you already sent them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2016)

[persistent tickle in my throat and coughing .....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2016)

Don't you get sick Wayne.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2016)

Last day of my annual leaving. Flying back to the UK today and back to work on Monday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2016)

Australia playing with their heads up their @ss in their Qualifier against Japan...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 11, 2016)

Having to clear 10 inches of snow off my vehicle.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2016)

bugga...left my camera at work....


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hasn't happened yet but in 28 minutes the power will go out in my little burg until 10:00a.m. my time. Thankfully it's only 0°C right now


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2016)

Took two hours replacing electrical connector in the steering column of my car, with the hope it would fit an electrical problem. Obviously it didn't or I wouldn't be writing this here...out of options.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2016)

Quality control problem to deal with...that should not have happened.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2016)

goddamit, left my camera at work AGAIN.....idiot!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2016)

Ready to whack a co-worker over the head with his own leg for needlessly confusing the hell out of things!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2016)

Moron drivers with there heads up their A$$...I wish they would stay at home....


----------



## at6 (Oct 28, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Moron drivers with there heads up their A$$...I wish they would stay at home....


When were you in Fresno?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2016)

Flew into a rage last night at work because I couldn't understand a simple procedure. Meds must be off.


----------



## at6 (Nov 10, 2016)

The election is over and sniveling Hillary supporters are showing just how far down this country has gone. Check the immigration status of the little pukes and deport anything not here lawfully. As for the rest, a good dose of DR. Caldwell's Syrup Pepsin will help to readjust their attitudes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2016)

something annoyed me today....now I can't remember what it was....so now that's annoying me...hope I'm not sounding like Jan....


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 10, 2016)

Tipping the bottle a little, eh Wayne?

If you have....stop
If you haven't.....start!!!!


----------



## at6 (Nov 10, 2016)

I have one the Samsung recalled washers and can't get through to confirm the repair. If I could afford it I'd turn the thing into a target my 12 gauge and put the thing out of it's misery. Samsung must be Korean for crap.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2016)

This is what annoyed me today...



at6 said:


> The election is over and sniveling Hillary supporters are showing just how far down this country has gone. Check the immigration status of the little pukes and deport anything not here lawfully. As for the rest, a good dose of DR. Caldwell's Syrup Pepsin will help to readjust their attitudes.



at6 always trying to skirt around the rules, and constantly dabling in politics. 

You wanna talk politics and the effects of this joke and embarrassment of an election take it to a political forum.

There is enough of this quibbling bullshit all over social media and on the news, keep it off our forum! 

Got it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2016)

Word!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2016)

This is the one sanctuary I can come to without having to read or listen to Political BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 11, 2016)

Sorry guys. Will do as requested.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2016)

That each time I go into asub forum the top section is missing??

Then appears after going into the lower threads section....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2016)

Not slept a bl**dy wink, been as f*cking wide awake as one can be....
Oh well, wait for Greggs to open, for some pies and bridies....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2016)

Same here old boy !
Been wide awake all night, so just got on with some modelling, and now about to go to the shops to get some ...... BACON !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice Terry!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 21, 2016)

First cold in over a year c/w runny nose.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 22, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Not slept a bl**dy wink, been as f*cking wide awake as one can be....
> Oh well, wait for Greggs to open, for some pies and bridies....



It makes me angry that I don't know what Greggs, pies, or bridies are!

J/K. Actually I'm having a great day!


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 22, 2016)

Darned paperwork.
We're buying this piece of real estate, and there is quite a paperwork to do, from this or that certificate on. Hopefuly until the end of the week my wife and me will manage it.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 22, 2016)

Worst cold in years. Nose goes drip drip drip.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2016)

Sad that one of the Moulding companies i have dealt with for 25 years is closing the doors, they are moving on to retire while they are still in the Black....rather than continue to a point of finishing up with nothing...agood sense business move but sad just the same...


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 25, 2016)

My father have had a stroke, and was admitted to the main hospital in Spilt, He is concious now, we hope for the best.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hope all goes well Tomo. Thoughts are with you and your family

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2016)

My thoughts are with you, and your family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)

My cold has gone from the runny nose to the stuffed up nose stage. Recovery is assured.


----------



## rochie (Nov 26, 2016)

dropped my bag and it looks like the corner of my kindle took the brunt of it, screen is knackered !
incredibly pissed off now......


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2016)

Having to change a portion of a tool design at the last minute....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2016)

Loaded with the cold....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2016)

Supposed to be going to a charity event at the pub tonight, but I've got bl**dy awful gut ache, so staying in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2016)

asked to fix something that ain't broke...


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 9, 2016)

Earthquake, 4.6 at Richter scale, epicenter 20 km from my house, left a dent on the lowr end of the house we're live in. Wife got scared, kids just crious.


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hope all is well with any friends/family in the area.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2016)

wow, hope it's not too serious....


----------



## rochie (Dec 13, 2016)

All gone quiet on a new job I was told I was favourite to get, rather they didn't say anything than build up my hopes of handing in my notice at my current place of work !


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)

My brother brought his buddy Gord down here a month ago for knee replacement surgery. They came back yesterday
to have things checked out and got a thumbs up. He's been complaining about a stomach problem and so went into the hospital
today to have a check-up and they found stomach cancer. Life is not fair.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. I hope he beats it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2016)

That stinks...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2016)

Damn, that does.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2016)

My meds must be off, I been feeling paranoid at work that people are lining up against me.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 22, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> My meds must be off, I been feeling paranoid at work that people are lining up against me.


No no stay off your meds it makes it easer to get you

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2016)

2016 is fricken annoying me! Took another great one today!

Carrie Fisher aka Princess Leia dead at 60 today.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> My meds must be off, I been feeling paranoid at work that people are lining up against me.


People are treacherous, especially in the workplace. So it's probably not paranoia, but intuition.

I was at the top of my game with the company I worked for and held quite a bit of seniority. After my wreck, while I was laid up, the supervisor of the Tech department assumed control of my department and then my number one talked him into "managing" my department. The owner's son (who was the company's general manager and close friend to the Tech dept. super) made the "transition" official.

All of a sudden, I was out of a job. Nice.

If there's any consolation, the power-hungry Tech department supervisor (now also holding the title to the automotive division supervisor) knifed the general manager (owner's son) in the back, got him fired on some BS and is now the general manager AND supervisor of all departments except Sales. The owners could bring me back if they wanted, but that would they'd have to apologize for all the stupidity AND there would also be a great deal of tension between me and the d!ckless usurper.

And they are 100% correct.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 27, 2016)

Just got out of a meeting with a client, after two weeks of prototype work he said, "It's exactly what I asked for but not what I want." Bollocks.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 27, 2016)

It's not paranoia when they are actually out to get you. I finally left corporate business and became an independent consultant. Had done that before and joined corporate business because of the uncertainty, no vacation, expensive benefits etc of being a consultant. Only to find its worse as a corporate worker bee. Rose to VP at 3 different organizations only to be pushed aside or out by owners relatives, or someones relative or college buddy. Plus finding that most of the time half the people that work for you are gunning for your job or to get you canned so as not to expose their issues. Don't mind someone gunning for my job but when they create issues where there are none, or play dirty that's not cool.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2016)

I hear ya...That really sucks Robert..


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 28, 2016)

Our Socialist provincial government climate change levies on fuel and power kick in Jan. 1st.


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 28, 2016)

Old Wizard said:


> Our Socialist provincial government climate change levies on fuel and power kick in Jan. 1st.


But just think you get the satisfaction of paying to save the planet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2016)

I find it interesting how people think that "carbon credits" or "climate change" taxes will suddenly solve a debatable issue.

As if the planet has a magic cash drawer located somewhere and accepts all denominations of currency...

It's like California's tobacco tax, which is "supposed" to go to tobbacco education amd awareness and to offset the cost of the "millions of people" burdening the state's healthcare system. Reality is, less than one half of one percent actually goes to any of the promised programs - the bulk goes into the general fund for building projects, senior employee vehicle aquisitions and such. Then, if that's not bad enough, due to declining tobbacco tax revenues, they had to increase the tax because of "emergency" budget shortfalls.

So while climate change tax programs may not solve the world's problems, it is a fantastic source of revenue...


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 28, 2016)

Even if the money was actually earmarked to go to a specific program or fund, most of those get raided as desired by the politoco's any way. But I agree with you have no idea how we are going to buy a better environment. Most of the fines levied against polluters are just paid as a cost of doing business. Cheaper to pay the fine than to comply in most cases. Sigh, the solution whatever it is, is way above my pay grade. I can't even tell the difference between science fiction and science fact half the time anymore.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 28, 2016)

Guys we're getting to close to politics, which is forbidden on this forum. And rightfully so as I have my belly full of Americans discussing their politics on Facebook.
That last one is my annoyance for this day, especially since some of my friends bring the quarrel to me, saying I'm a democrat of some sort while I'm not an American but a European and thus not an American democrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 28, 2016)

Agreed, was straying close, but tried to stay totally non partisan. Just general sigh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 28, 2016)

Okay here is my annoyance of the day/week/month. I use the ride sharing application called Uber and sometime the one called Lyft. Both use Google Maps which is usually pretty good. However, starting a few months ago if I call for a ride, the car comes directly to my address no problems, however the return trip ALWAYS tries to drop us off on the wrong street, 2 blocks from the exact same address that worked fine to pick me up!?!?!?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2016)

Marcel said:


> Guys we're getting to close to politics, which is forbidden on this forum. And rightfully so as I have my belly full of Americans discussing their politics on Facebook.
> That last one is my annoyance for this day, especially since some of my friends bring the quarrel to me, saying I'm a democrat of some sort while I'm not an American but a European and thus not an American democrat.



Unfollowing them is a great option.

My FB feed is pretty clean of the political BS of the brainwashed fools. I'm so sick of the conservative vs liberal BS that the sheep in my country continue to spew in their effort to divide. 

Yes you are correct though, must stay away from politics, so I will end my rant...

I enjoy having one place where I don't have to hear and read the BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 29, 2016)

What really annoyed me today is waking up and still not finding my name in the obits.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2016)

Two things started to raise my blood pressure last night, which in light of my Christmas vacation in the hospital was not a good thing. 

The first was that I started watching the multi part expose by former Scientology member Leia Remeni on A&E on said cult. 

The second was my continued inability to rationalize why some, now former, members of our work union crossed the picket line and worked while we struck to protect their work rights.

I guess I have a hard time understand someone's viewpoint when I believe at my core that they are fundamentally wrong. Should any "religion" control every aspect of your existence to the point where one believes that theirs is the only truth? Or in the case of my job, you were hired into a union shop, with the attractive benefits that made you want the job in the first place, gotten for you by union negotiations in the second and you repay that fidelity by working while your former brothers are on strike, literally taking the food out of their kids mouths while you work to extend the period they are out of work for? I am sorry, I will never understand it.


----------



## at6 (Dec 29, 2016)

Vick, Raising your blood pressure over things beyond your control is not good for your health. I try to lower mine by asking one question. "What will it matter when I'm dead and gone?" I also think of the phrase "And this too shall pass". Forgive those who cross the picket line especially since you will likely have to continue working with them when the strike ends. If I were a Pastor I could probably give a whole sermon on that but this is not the time or place and I'm no preacher.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 29, 2016)

Robert Porter said:


> Just got out of a meeting with a client, after two weeks of prototype work he said, "It's exactly what I asked for but not what I want." Bollocks.


They should know what they want before asking. The onus is on them not you since you delivered what was requested.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 29, 2016)

My internet was finally fixed today. I have been in a strange nether-world of phone call "customer service" since the end of October. A company known as Frontier Communications had managed to eff-up a simple matter of a move/ transfer service from one house to another. I have been on a cumulative "hold" on the phone for a little over 12 hours during the fight to get service transferred. During this two month wait, they sent me a bill for the two months.
I was not amused.

So internet is finally here. (yay!)
I called to complain that the bill is for a service that I had not been receiving, due to their internal communication problems. (I have literally heard "I am so sorry to hear you have had problems", around 100 times now). They apologized as they always do, and assured me that the issue was corrected and asked if I would like to talk with a supervisor that had been "monitoring" the situation.
Sure...W.T.F. Now of all times, when it has finally been fixed.
This a-hole wanted to go over the dozens of calls I had made and critique the "service" I had encountered.
Now, I was exasperated at times, but I always remembered my own retail experences and remained correct with the reps I talked with; I am fully aware that they do not make policy, nor do they have any say in the company processes. I always made sure that they knew that I knew,,, if you get my drift.
This snotty little puke claimed that I had threatened to cancel service if I wasn't hooked up in one day.
Rubbish.
In any case. what would that have to do with a two month delay?
I mentioned the bill, he admitted that "That might make us start to look bad".
I blew. I informed him that they were far beyond "looking bad", and I speculated on the possible illegitimate origins of his spawning, not to mention his own preferences in the animal world.

I may not have internet tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 30, 2016)

You could be right. If all else fails Paul, send us a message in a bottle


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah Paul, it should work if the tide is right....


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2017)

Welcome back Paul.......for the time being. Your presence is missed


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2017)

Nothing annoyed me today....


----------



## pbehn (Jan 9, 2017)

There are some seriously low people in the world, historian steals historical log of Dambusters raid from widow.

Historian 'stole logbook worth £10,000 from Dambuster hero's widow and claimed it had been lost in the post when family asked for it back' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Marcel (Jan 9, 2017)

That's sick

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2017)

WTH?????? He deserves a serious a** kicking!


----------



## pbehn (Jan 9, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> WTH?????? He deserves a serious a** kicking!


I would not be disappointed if a civil airline crash saw him in a seat that could have had a real human sat in it.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 9, 2017)

Scumbag!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Unfollowing them is a great option.
> 
> My FB feed is pretty clean of the political BS of the brainwashed fools. I'm so sick of the conservative vs liberal BS that the sheep in my country continue to spew in their effort to divide.
> 
> ...


You're right. I found the unfollow option and my timeline is much cleaner. So if anyone notices in not reacting on your FB posts anymore, maybe you have been spitting out to much political hate crap. If you stored doing that, give me a PM and we can be friends again. Let it go people, let it go. Election time is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2017)

When an issue arises at work and people say, "Sure, it's no problem. Just tell us what the changes are and we can do the work. No problem." But then continue to talk about and hold meetings to discuss the problem.........for days.........and days........ Uhg!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2017)

A-holes on Ebay that make the case for better education in the United States. God people can be so STUPID sometimes!


----------



## pbehn (Jan 10, 2017)

We still have people in UK arguing about Margaret Thatcher, for younger readers she is a dead politician, some of her early speeches were in Latin.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2017)

Post [email protected]*le


----------



## pbehn (Jan 11, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Post [email protected]*le


Complete, would anyone reading it trust an historian with anything ever again, and the old lady was doing what she thought was best for history to be written using true original sources.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 12, 2017)

Working for a company that only uses Xerox copiers and plotters when I know for a fact there are other brands that are more reliable, faster, and half the cost, but no one will listen. STUPID PEOPLE! #RicohRulesAndXeroxDrools


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2017)

watching sh!tty basketball performance...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 12, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> watching sh!tty basketball performance...



Almost all basketball performance sucks now-a-days. I'm not being an old timer and saying the teams from the 80's and 90's were better, but the bench's from the 80's and 90's teams are better than most starting lineups now. Spoiled rotten millionaires.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)

My new vehicle wouldn't start this morning and a boost from the garage next door cost me $20.00.
Took it to the dealer and a test showed a faulty battery. Gave me a loaner battery until the warranty
replacement one comes in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> My new vehicle wouldn't start this morning and a boost from the garage next door cost me $20.00.
> Took it to the dealer and a test showed a faulty battery. Gave me a loaner battery until the warranty
> replacement one comes in.



You have to wait for a battery to arrive?

What kind of dealer does not carry standard every day parts like a battery?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)

yeah...weird that??

40C and HOT 'nough said....


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2017)

I am forced.....forced I tells ya.... to sit through 10hrs of a safety program just so the company can say they will have 100% participation. While I am fully behind safety programs, I don't do classrooms. Two pluses though; a massive snow storm is coming and I don't have to dodge kamikaze muppet drivers all day and I get to leave camp 2hrs early, this being my Friday


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2017)

....continuation of yesterday. 90 minutes after I wrote the above, one of the two bosses who gave me the OK to leave early now said I couldn't so I went to the crappy safety meeting in a "don't talk to me or I'll kill you mood". Sat through the longest 10hrs of my life and as I'm getting ready to head back into the pit, I met the General Foreman and asked him why I couldn't leave early. He said he had no problem with it and like a total idiot, instead of getting on the bus, I told him I had already committed to staying. So I spent the last 2hrs of the shift driving around with Pit Services firing off text messages


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2017)

Heard about thirty seconds of an inane song, the lyrics of which appear to consist only of the following "You are the one thing on my mind".
The bl**dy thing has been stuck in my head all bl**dy day !!!


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 20, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> ... and I don't have to dodge kamikaze muppet drivers all day and ...



Geo - who are those kamikaze muppet drivers?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2017)

Haul truck drivers. They'll come over the crest of a ramp and all of a sudden they see me and a loaded haul truck coming up and no place for them to go so they have to lock up and slide on the snow/ice. I've seen skid marks over 100ft. long. It's not like they're surprised as I when I work on a ramp I'm usually on it for half an hour and they've already gone by me a few times. I used to train haul truck drivers and would not have passed 80% of these clowns

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2017)

Book I'm waiting on still not in the post box....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2017)

The Sad news about our Forum Brother, Cory


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeah....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2017)

That does really stink.
--------------------------------------------------

I got into a bidding war for a pic that I had forgotten I already have. DOH!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2017)

A person I deeply consider a friend pretty much throwing a friendship away because they can't respect the fact that you want civility on your FB feed.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2017)

Sick and have the flux...and I'm on call for work. Ugh. Please don't call, I need sleep.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 29, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> ...I got into a bidding war for a pic that I had forgotten I already have. DOH!


Brilliant!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2017)

friggin hot today....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2017)

I have sensitive lungs. Which means that after a cold, many odour make me start coughing. I wanted to do some painting on my model XXI U-boat today and now I'm coughing my lungs out.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2017)

Not really annoying but really embarrassing.

I went to church today with the better half, when we walked in a lady we casually knew was looking at me and was reaching to hug me so I hugged her back (its a friendly church). Turned out her husband was directly behind me reaching to hug her. DOH!

Then during the service the padre quoted the bible about the Meek inheriting the earth and Blessed are the Peace Makers. My mind immediately went to Monty Python's Life of Brian which my brain heard as the Greeks shall inherit the earth (filthy little buggers) and Blessed are the Cheese Makers. I could not stop giggling!

It's been 40+ years since I was last put in time-out in church.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Not really annoying but really embarrassing.
> 
> I went to church today with the better half, when we walked in a lady we casually knew was looking at me and was reaching to hug me so I hugged her back (its a friendly church). Turned out her husband was directly behind me reaching to hug her. DOH!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't think a book posted 2 weeks before Christmas is going to turn up....


----------



## rochie (Jan 31, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Not really annoying but really embarrassing.
> 
> I went to church today with the better half, when we walked in a lady we casually knew was looking at me and was reaching to hug me so I hugged her back (its a friendly church). Turned out her husband was directly behind me reaching to hug her. DOH!
> 
> ...


Doh !!!!!! 

Me, well I am tired of borderline racist stuff on Facebook from family and friends so been un following a few people

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 1, 2017)

"Life of Brian". Funny as h*ll. Protesters made it even funnier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2017)

Someone trying to scam me out of a tax refund from HM Revenue & Customs. Nice try, I don't think the US Government gives refunds in British Pounds, unless something happened overnight that I haven't heard about.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2017)

Flu in combination with sensitive lungs. Decided to stay home for tomorrow, although my colleagues say is should have stayed home earlier.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2017)

Take care there Marcel...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2017)

Feed better, Ref Beat needs you!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2017)

Wet, warm and muggy all day....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2017)

Mornings...........


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 6, 2017)

This very very hot summer...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 6, 2017)

Going out in calf deep snow to clean the stuff off my vehicle.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2017)

more moulding problems with material....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2017)

General malaise...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 7, 2017)

Long night with little sleep.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2017)

Super hot day 42.4C/108f and hot night to follow around 30c....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2017)

My beautiful Gibson Les Paul Gem series sapphire fell and the paint got damaged. As this is a rare sapphire blue Gibson, restauration is hardly possible.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 9, 2017)

Life...and all the trappings associated with it...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2017)

Marcel said:


> My beautiful Gibson Les Paul Gem series sapphire fell and the paint got damaged. As this is a rare sapphire blue Gibson, restauration is hardly possible.



<BLEEP!>


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2017)

That sucks Marcel...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2017)

Consider it a rock and roll war wound and play on!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 10, 2017)

Have a super duty sinus headache with a bloody nose on top of it. Might be time to see the Doctor.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2017)

So after my guitar broke, my looppedal crapped out. But what is most annoying is that it seems to have been designed to be unrepairable. I only had it for 2 years. What really makes me angry is the following on the manufacturer's website:


> *Please note:*neither TC Electronic nor any of the authorized service centres are able to offer repair support.


----------



## at6 (Feb 12, 2017)

Marcel said:


> So after my guitar broke, my looppedal crapped out. But what is most annoying is that it seems to have been designed to be unrepairable. I only had it for 2 years. What really makes me angry is the following on the manufacturer's website:


Checked what their reply is and from what I gather is that you have to find an authorized repair center. They will not assist in DIY repairs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2017)

A hopeful release of Material for some moulding jobs didn't happen .....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2017)

Auditors, fricken auditors.................


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2017)

Been waiting for a book since 20th January, which was due to arrive between 2nd and 13th February. Just been informed it's still not dispatched, and Amazon will inform me when they have stock !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2017)

Had one go missing in Action over christmas Terry, after 6 weeks i knew it wasn't coming...replacement arrived in less than 2 weeks...go figure?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm a tad concerned, as the book was advertised at just under half the normal UK price, and as a new book. Now they don't have it, I wonder if the price will jump up when they _do_ have it ?!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2017)

I've caught a cold. I hate the feeling of the head squeezed vice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2017)

Me too.
Go rid of the cold for a day or two, and now it's back with a vengeance !


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 18, 2017)

Don't laugh, might be psycho somatic but years ago while I was suffering from a summer head cold a friend told me to start taking 1000mg of Vitamin C every day and double up on it if I felt a cold coming. I did, and in the last 8 years have not had a single cold. Used to have 4 or 5 every year. Nice thing about Vitamin C is you pee out any excess unlike some of the others that can mess you up. At least according to my GP.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2017)

didn't get to sleep in today....


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2017)

Dog had to be put down


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 20, 2017)

Very sorry to hear that Hugh


----------



## rochie (Feb 20, 2017)

Sad news Hugh, sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 20, 2017)

Awww crap! I am so sorry to hear that! Condolences on your loss.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2017)

Dam Hugh, that just stinks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Dog had to be put down



Sorry to hear. My condolences.


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 20, 2017)

Condolences on your loss.


----------



## at6 (Feb 20, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Dog had to be put down


You have my deepest heartfelt sympathies. I know all too well about the sorrow that you are experiencing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry brother...


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 21, 2017)

My bank branch closed for a week and re-opened as an ATM only unit with minimal staff.


----------



## at6 (Feb 21, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> My bank branch closed for a week and re-opened as an ATM only unit with minimal staff.


That super sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kai Stemm (Feb 21, 2017)

A person on my street had a person call a fake bomb threat on his house and he got Swated they closed off the whole street and I had to submit to a search as they didn't find anything in his house. The whole block got searched.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2017)

Moulding job didn't happen today...need to know if the material is going to work....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2017)

Still at work, though taking a break.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 22, 2017)

Carpet monster ate a small clear piece today. No amount of crawling around revealed it. Probably stuck to me somewhere!


----------



## at6 (Feb 22, 2017)

Carpet monsters are known for their ravenous appetites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2017)

I know that feeling. Currently missing two nav lamps, a gun sight screen and a landing lamp cover to the carpet monster in the deep, dark abyss beneath my bench !


----------



## at6 (Feb 23, 2017)

Airframes said:


> I know that feeling. Currently missing two nav lamps, a gun sight screen and a landing lamp cover to the carpet monster in the deep, dark abyss beneath my bench !


Time to get some panty hose and a vacuum cleaner out to see if you can suction them up.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Feb 23, 2017)

at6 said:


> Time to get some panty hose and a vacuum cleaner out to see if you can suction them up.


That's a great idea


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 23, 2017)

My vacuum has one of those sponge type filters so I was hopeful but no, carpet monster must have digested it!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm very likely to find page 362 of the Magna Carta if I try that !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2017)

Sad. This afternoon I was with a colleague whose boyfriend suddenly died yesterday afternoon. To see the 4 year old daughter playing, not understanding why daddy doesn't come home was heartbreaking.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2017)

Very sad to hear Marcel.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2017)

Uh, that stinks.!


----------



## at6 (Feb 24, 2017)

Very unfortunate and sad. My condolences.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2017)

Damn...


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 25, 2017)

No words...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2017)

Last post made me sad. This annoys me or even angers me. Mother in law trying to get even with her daughter in law over the funeral of her own son. Why are family making a bad situation even worse? It's beyond comprehension.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2017)

Sad but true.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2017)

WTF?


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 28, 2017)

True colors of some people tend to come out at the worst possible time. It makes me both sad and angry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2017)

Just not right is it..?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear all this Marcel.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2017)

The Department of Work and Pensions annoyed me today.
On Wednesday, I reached retirement age, meaning I should now be paid my State Pension. However, the DWP have instead paid me Job Seekers Allowance, a benefit paid to the unemployed of working age !
Not only have I been unable to work for the last ten years, due to disability, for which the DWP have been paying me the appropriate benefits, but on reaching 65 years old in the UK, a man does not need to seek work, and should receive his State pension. Also, the benefit I have been paid this week is substantially lower than the rate I'd receive for the pension, leaving me 'out of pocket' until this obvious error is rectified which, knowing Government Departments, could take months !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2017)

Ugh, that blows.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2017)

Yep, and you can bet your last bacon sandwich that it's the fault of some lazy Rs Civil Servant who couldn't be bothered to check properly, having seen a date and age change, and hit the wrong computer key.
I know what these people are like, and trying to get any sense out of them is like trying to find Hitler's dog - and they don't give a ****, as long as they can finish work at four, especially at a weekend, and do whatever boring things they do with their miserable ****ing lives !
GRRRR !


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 3, 2017)

Governments all over are pretty much the same, do the minimum, ask for the maximum.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)

Got my vehicle registration renewal notice today, along with a reminder that they will no longer
send renewal notices in the future. From now on us poor citizens will have to remember when to
renew our drivers licenses and vehicle registrations. Police forces will make a bundle on fines
from forgetful folks. Thank you to all the fools that voted for our NDP government.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2017)

My Son just rang and said he had lost his job....company sales were down.....last in first out unfortunately...


----------



## at6 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Wayne. Hopefully he will find another soon.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2017)

Hope he finds a new job soon Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks Guys, he sure does want to work, not like many other who would rather sit on their @sses and do nothing....

Hope your predicament gets fixed quick too Terry....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2017)

Mozart !
Spent one hour and 28 minutes, listening to the same few bars, interrupted by "Please continue to hold ...", whilst trying to get some sense from the DWP !
Half way through, I actually managed to get my State Pension sorted, but the rest of the time I was shifted from one office to another, half way around the UK, trying to get the rest of the 'missing' benefit sorted, only for the 'phone line to go dead whilst still listening to the same, repeated bars of bl**dy Mozart !!!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 6, 2017)

Ah nice to know that type of phone tag is shared elsewhere. Here we get transferred to the "permanent hold line" on occasion. It is particularly nasty in that there is no music just a very infrequent click as you get placed back on hold. Glad you at least got part of it sorted!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2017)

Man Terry that's rank! And I was just going to complain that I'm tired at work...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 7, 2017)

I was just about to complain that I woke up!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 7, 2017)

HE's BACK (Or I just noticed)!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 7, 2017)

Maybe a touch of both

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2017)

Everything. Wife says I have been angry for a while now. I am beginning to see it...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2017)

Man, I can so fricken relate to that. Stay strong brother!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

I was going to say find your "happy" place, screw that instead I will second the previous emotion, stay strong, it passes.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2017)

Pile of orders in the works today and no material to produce with....


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 9, 2017)

Ah in other words, SNAFU!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 9, 2017)

Well lets see, woken up at 5 AM by Police pounding on my door. They had the wrong address but it was a rather tense 5 or 10 minutes while they figured that out. Don't really like having firearms pointed at me. Neighbors lights were popping on all up and down the street.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2017)

I hope you told them what you think of them !


----------



## javlin (Mar 9, 2017)

You know Robert it's a simple order match the #'s and name of the street to the said house


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2017)

Man that stinks Robert (_*IF*_ that's your real name!!!!).


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 9, 2017)

Turns out the address was correct, the timeframe was wrong. We have been in this condo for a hair over 2 years. Apparently this address was the last known address for some kind of felon. It was his Parole Officer with 2 police officers that were trying to take him into custody. What really annoyed me was the fact they had guns in hand and I had to prove I was not him basically. Of course all I was wearing was my skivvies and they don't have pockets. So one of the cops insisted on escorting me back to the bedroom to get my ID. Pretty sure that was illegal but at that point I just wanted them gone. Been answering questions from neighbors all day. 

I still get mail on occasion for the previous occupant guess he did not give a forwarding address to anyone! But seriously 2 years and they did not realize this guy was not there anymore?!?!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2017)

Well, if they were slightly more intelligent, they'd be Politicians ..............

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 9, 2017)

That cold winter weather has returned.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 10, 2017)

I agree, return of cold weather, and rain turning to snow tomorrow!


----------



## javlin (Mar 10, 2017)

meatloaf109 said:


> I was just about to complain that I woke up!


Well Well look what the cat dragged in  I was just going through an old thread and noticing alot of members who have gone AWOL and you was one of them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2017)

This weather has been screwy. Yesterday morning I am scrapping ice off my car, now it is 67F/18C and this weekend we might get snow.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 10, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> This weather has been screwy. Yesterday morning I am scrapping ice off my car, now it is 67F/18C and this weekend we might get snow.


Where in England do you live?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2017)

Nope, no fog and I do not add a "u" to every word.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 10, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nope, no fog and I do not add a "u" to every word.


Weather changes like that are normal in UK, I have seen snow in June (crossing Bowes moor to the Lake district) then an hour later be in 20C sunshine wearing full waterproof motorcycle clothes. We normally just have fog in the Channel to isolate Europe.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2017)

My mom was pregnant with me when her and my dad lived in England, but returned to the states before I was born so I never got to enjoy the English weather.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2017)

Gout!!!! And having an urge to kick someone in the backside that seriously needs it, but my big toe hurts way too much to do it!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2017)

OUCH! Man I feel for you!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2017)

Yep, been there, felt that but I get it in the ankles, either one or both at the same time


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 11, 2017)

Toe, arch of foot, ankle, even in the knee, my bouts with gout likes to spread the joy around. For a long time I thought it as just old injuries coming back to haunt me, but just had the blood test done to confirm it.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 11, 2017)

Touch wood, I have not experienced that particular pleasure yet. However I know several that suffer and my condolences!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2017)

Scotland didn't show up in the rugby...


----------



## pbehn (Mar 11, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Scotland didn't show up in the rugby...


The yellow card in the first 2 minutes just about decided it. Rugby is a strange game, I am sure Frazer Brown had no malicious intent but you can cripple your opponent in tackles like that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2017)

The rain can just go away....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2017)

Turkish idiots, both in Turkey and here in the Netherlands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Turkish idiots, both in Turkey and here in the Netherlands.


looks to be getting a little out of hand Marcel


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2017)

rochie said:


> looks to be getting a little out of hand Marcel


Yeah wel, we told her not to come, but to deliberately ignored it and call us Nazis. We're still boss in our own country and don't want to be ruled by a dictator like Erdogan. I believe the Dutch government could not have done any differently. It's entirely the fault of the Turkish government and calling us Nazis is showing how ignorant and provoking they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Yeah wel, we told her not to come, but to deliberately ignored it and call us Nazis. We're still boss in our own country and don't want to be ruled by a dictator like Erdogan. I believe the Dutch government could not have done any differently. It's entirely the fault of the Turkish government and calling us Nazis is showing how ignorant and provoking they are.



That is Erdogans typical thing to do. Everytime Germany does not do what he wants he throws the Nazi Card as well.

I'm not going to get started on my feelings for this ignorant P.O.S...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 12, 2017)

Having family, by marriage, in Turkey, I have been watching this idiot with a great deal of concern. I think we may be about to witness the end of secular Turkey.

Reactions: Agree Agree:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 12, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> he wants he throws the Nazi Card as well.
> 
> .




It is just Godwin's rule jumping off the internet and into every political discussion. I am reliably informed by the UK press that all UK parties are Nazis except Labour which is Stalinist, they are also sexist, Islamophobic and racist. A week ago we had the Mayor of London and the head of the SNP and Scots parliament squealing "racist" at each other while Germaine Greer has been "no platformed" by universities for her "completely unacceptable views about women. In other news "Katie Brannen" is in court on two charges of rape on a man. Neither the court or the press were told that the delicious Katie is actually a man who "self identifies" as a woman.
RACHEL JOHNSON: Katie Brannen on trial for raping man | Daily Mail Online


Ms Greer's unacceptable view is that a man cant decide to become a woman and become one just by putting on a dress.
I don't worry about my country anymore, I know it is screwed beyond recovery.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2017)

Need to be careful, we are treading into real political discussion here...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 12, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Need to be careful, we are treading into real political discussion here...


I know. I spent three months working in Marcels home town and had some great times there, especially on the Queens birthday, the idea that the Netherlands is run by a Nazi regime is ridiculous. The idea that Germany is run by Nazis is also ridiculous and I spent years in Germany. Erdogan spoke to a mass rally of people waving identical flags as the democratically elected leader of Turkey, however his status as a democratic leader will only be confirmed when he is followed by an elected leader. In my eyes things are getting very dangerous.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 13, 2017)

You were in Dordrecht pbehn?


----------



## pbehn (Mar 13, 2017)

Marcel, about seven years ago.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2017)

"Day Light Savings Time"


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 13, 2017)

I was waiting to go to the bank this morning and discovered I'd forgotten about DST starting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2017)

Long weekends are too short....


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 15, 2017)

Hit a stopping point on my SBD for the current group build so I started building my first Tamiya kit. Took a quick look where they call out paints in the instructions and went to the LHS and purchased what I was missing. Only to get to about step 2 and find that inside each step they often call for colors that are mixed together and for whatever reason they do not list all of those colors in the callout! ARRRRGGGHH another freaking trip to the LHS tomorrow! Oh wait, thats not really so bad?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2017)

@asshole drivers....yet again...wish I had an RPG.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2017)

Man I would love to have that when stuck behind a slow poke in the fast lane!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2017)

Another 1 hour and 12 minutes listening to bl**dy Mozart on the 'phone to Department of Work and Pensions !!
Still haven't received any State pension payment, but at least, when I eventually spoke to someone, after being told (after 32 minutes waiting) to 'phone the same number I'd called, but select 'Option 2', then waited another 40 minutes, the chap was very helpful.
Just hoping I get a payment by the end of next week now !
Meanwhile, my CD of Mozart has gone into the rubbish bin - I don't want to hear one more bl**dy note !!!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 17, 2017)

Have no idea if this is true, but the fellow that told me has no reason to lie, apparently in the early 80's he was listed as having died in error. When he actually retired in 2015 he ended up having to hire an attorney to obtain both his pension and his federal SSN benefits as both the company he worked for and the Federal government did not want to pay his benefits as he was dead. Even though his payroll deductions continued right on for years after his supposed death.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 17, 2017)

The hand that taketh is very tight fisted.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2017)

Tight fisted ?
It's bl**dy Superglued closed !!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2017)

The proposal to cut EPA funding by 31%.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2017)

Westham lost again in the EPL


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 20, 2017)

Gout, both feet this time! At least I'm not hobbling around in circles anymore.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 20, 2017)

$523 increase in monthly health insurance costs.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2017)

Went to get an in-dash Satellite/GPS installed. Turns out that on my year of Taurus there is no face plate adapter, the whole panel from stereo down to shifter needs to be replaced at about 450$, add the cost of the new Satellite/GPS plus labour. Not worth it


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 20, 2017)

Found out someone I had helped and opened my home to has been stealing from me.


----------



## at6 (Mar 21, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Found out someone I had helped and opened my home to has been stealing from me.


Now you know why I tellem to go to hell.I'll take in dogs but not people. F*%k nuggets can fend for their selves.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Found out someone I had helped and opened my home to has been stealing from me.



[email protected]

and missing a couple of days on the forum....


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 21, 2017)

Not having ever been part of the "druggie" set I am apparently a little naive, and did not immediately recognize the signs. But after discovering several missing things I began to put two and two together correctly. I am often told my main fault personality wise is I am too trusting and too "nice". What really pisses me off the most is one of the missing things was my Grandfathers Rolex Oyster Perpetual watch that was given to my Father and then to me. Found out he pawned it for 100 dollars. I spent 400 having it completely rebuilt cleaned and adjusted by Rolex some years ago. But the value to me was sentimental not monetary. Can't be replaced for any amount of money.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear about that Robert. A length of '4 x 2' across the back of the head sometimes gets your point across !

Been waiting since 20th January for a book from Amazon (advertised and bought at around half price, new), which they informed me was out of stock and would be delivered when available.
Got a message last week stating delivery would be today, and a Tracking e-mail confirming this, delivery by Amazon.
Waited in all day, only to get another e-mail about 30 minutes ago, advising me of a refund, as the carrier had returned the parcel.
Out of all the options shown for the reason for return, the only one that 'fits' is a damaged parcel, as no one has attempted to deliver, and the address details should be correct.
There's a very strong smell of BS in the air !!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 22, 2017)

That sucks! I suppose if the package was damaged by the mail handling equipment (postman ran over it) then they might return it without attempting delivery but other than that I can not think of a valid reason.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 22, 2017)

Todays terror attack in London. I don't want any more hashtags, "memes" or candlelit vigils thanks. My sympathy is for the victims and I draw comfort from the attacker being shot from 10 yards, then "from above" and strip searched before being given medical attention, despite all efforts he didn't pull through.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 22, 2017)

The taste of two tablespoons of Apple Cider Vinegar mixed with a cup of water I drank way this morning is still in my mouth!! Supposed to help with the gout, but I'll try something else thank you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2017)

The London business....


----------



## at6 (Mar 23, 2017)

My condolences and sympathies to the victims and their families. None for the scum bag and his filthy relatives.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree. WTF is wrong with some people today.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 23, 2017)

NEW COOK COUNTY AND CHICAGO TAXES:
Ammunition Tax: 5 cents a round on centerfire and 1 cent a round on rimfire
Soft Drink Tax: 1 cent an ounce. that's 72 cents for a six pack or $2.88 for a case.
Chicago grocery bag tax: 7 cents for each grocery bag.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 23, 2017)

Political pilferers looking for more money to waste.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 23, 2017)

Politics...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2017)

No politics! Forum rules.

Every other day we have to remind you guys. Last time!

If you are unaware of the forum rules, go read them.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 24, 2017)

Sorry, my bad!


----------



## at6 (Mar 24, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No politics! Forum rules.
> 
> Every other day we have to remind you guys. Last time!
> 
> If you are unaware of the forum rules, go read them.


I tried reading them but I'm illiterate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Mar 25, 2017)

Health quit cold turkey on a non-narcotic pain med after 12weeks(week ago) not realizing it's packed with serotonin alillte tough to sleep.I am thinking of having T1/T2 looked at this year for surgery 15years ago when concussion(6)/neck injury occurred doctors recommended no surgery not a good area to work in.I have seen lately what looks like improvements on spinal injury repairs


----------



## pbehn (Mar 25, 2017)

javlin said:


> Health quit cold turkey on a non-narcotic pain med after 12weeks(week ago) not realizing it's packed with serotonin alillte tough to sleep.I am thinking of having T1/T2 looked at this year for surgery 15years ago when concussion(6)/neck injury occurred doctors recommended no surgery not a good area to work in.I have seen lately what looks like improvements on spinal injury repairs


Good luck.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 25, 2017)

Yowch! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2017)

Take care brother.....!


----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2017)

My dog has Crypto and her diarrhea is making my life the sh*ts.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2017)

found out a friend is quite sick today....


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 27, 2017)

Visa gift cards! Dang things are near impossible to use at most places when you get down to the last couple of dollars and cents. How complicated can it be to charge the remaining balance and let me pay the rest on my debit or credit card? Sheesh!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2017)

Another 75 minutes listening to bl**dy Mozart, chasing-up my State pension.
I still haven't got any further forward, and I'm _still _waiting for it to be paid !!
Bl**dy DWP, they couldn't run a bath !!


----------



## at6 (Mar 27, 2017)

Government agencies are like that everywhere. You'd think that they were paying out of pocket.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2017)

a sad state of affairs Terry....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2017)

And _*more *_bl**dy Mozart !
Having been told yesterday, that my State pension would be paid into my bank account today, and that I would receive a 'phone call confirming this, and the amount, it hasn't happened.
I 'phoned the same number again today, and after another 8 minutes of listening to the same bl**dy few bars of music, eventually got through to someone at a totally different location to yesterday, who went off to check.
I was told that Pension _*credit* _had been paid in to my account today, an amount substantially* less* than is currently owed to me, and that the 'normal' State Pension payments would follow when it was all sorted out !
NOTHING has been paid into my account, and no one is able to tell me how much it should actually be (other than the amount mentioned above), the amount of arrears owing to me in addition to the Pension itself, or when it will actually be paid !
It's supposed to be at a set rate, plus a small extra benefit for being disabled, and paid every two weeks, on a Friday, with this week being the fourth week without any payment !!!
I checked my bank account again after the above conversation, and nothing has been paid in.
So, tomorrow, I have to check the account again, and no doubt go through the same, long drawn-out idiocy of trying to get an answer - and then go raving mad after listening to more ****ing Mozart !!!!

Come on, DWP, you've only had *fifty* ****ing years to get this sorted !


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2017)

Micro managing interference from one of the hotel directors, I am now on his shit list because he proudly announced a deal with a coffee supply company at another of the group's hotels and wanted me to change to it.

Problem is my deal is 50% better already and now he looks a dick and wants my head on a platter for being good at my job !

Can't win sometimes


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2017)

Sounds very like a junior 'Rupert' - full of confidence at the wrong time, and in the wrong place, but no common sense !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2017)

What annoyed me today is nothing annoyed me! WTF is up with that?

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Sounds very like a junior 'Rupert' - full of confidence at the wrong time, and in the wrong place, but no common sense !


Guy is a fucking idiot not only trying to justify his existence in the company but also justifying his right to continue to draw breath.

Not clever enough to admit after 30 years in a kitchen I just might know slightly more than him about my job.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 31, 2017)

There's that kind of people in any profession. I've seen a lot of them come and go. They stay for a while hanging on and then finally the bosses above them realize what they are and the first slow down they are let go. The problem is sometimes you have to put up with them for years before that happens. We've got one guy like that right now and things are starting to get really really slow so I'm hoping.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2017)

Seems like the DWP is full of them !
Finally got some (relative) sense out of them today, after another 70 minutes on the 'phone, to two different sections of the same Department, each of which didn't know its Rs from its elbow, and actually got a payment of Pension Credit into my bank account.
I only got this by being politely forceful, as each section stated that all was in order on their part, and I had to contact the other section in each case !
It's still not completely sorted, as there are still substantial arrears to be paid, but at least I now know what I _should_ be getting in the future, although I was told I need to contact the relevant section to inform them that the other section has now adjusted things correctly.
No more 'phone calls from me, getting the 'run around' again - it's now all in writing, laying out the whole sorry catalogue of errors by the two sections of the same department, and politely, but forcefully, requesting an immediate response, with full explanation of and confirmation of what is still owed, followed by immediate payment into my bank account.
This route will probably take a little longer, as my letter will be passed from pillar to post, but at least I know that it will generate a response, and quickly, as a copy is also going to the relevant Minister at central Government !!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 31, 2017)

Whenever dealing with officialdom always get mail sent certified with return receipt requested or whatever the UK equivalent is. That does 2 things, one you have proof it was delivered and received and when and by whom, secondly most departments expedite handling of such mail.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> What annoyed me today is nothing annoyed me! WTF is up with that?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



Not even this? Bombardier under fire for $32.6M US given to executives while taking government cash


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 31, 2017)

That seems to business as usual unfortunately. Now I have to figure out how to get a government somewhere to bail me out! I need more kits, and tools, and paints!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Not even this? Bombardier under fire for $32.6M US given to executives while taking government cash


DAMN you Andy and the little horse you ride into town on!

Jeff


----------



## at6 (Apr 1, 2017)

Typical corporate honesty at work for you. Politicians fall for every scam that comes their way. That's why we in Fresno have the great honor of paying endlessly for an unnecessary base ball stadium.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> DAMN you Andy and the little horse you ride into town on!
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2017)

looks like someones been told...


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 3, 2017)

Fired up my compressor for a paint session and shortly started hearing hissing sounds. Ran my hand along the air hose and it was riddled with little holes. Holes suspiciously about the size of cat teeth. Both cats are currently hiding under a bed, am pretty sure I guessed correctly. Think I will buy 2 or 3 air hoses so I have a spare or two!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2017)

Or convert the cats into air hoses !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 3, 2017)

Now that is an idea!


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Apr 4, 2017)

Stick the compressor into their butts and the airbrush to their mouths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2017)

Damn cats....you can't trust 'em...


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 4, 2017)

Sneaky gits, I suspect it is genetic...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2017)

Sick...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2017)

nothing worth mentioning....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2017)

9 years ago today my Dad passed away...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 11, 2017)

stupid billing practices


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2017)

Not being able to produce a stock item fast enough to stay ahead of a spike in sales....


----------



## Bad-Karma (Apr 12, 2017)

People who take their train ticket from the machine but leave their receipt. I know it's right up there with world hunger.


----------



## at6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bad-Karma said:


> People who take their train ticket from the machine but leave their receipt. I know it's right up there with world hunger.


There are people in China starving for train ticket receipts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2017)

Dropped a 2 liter plastic bottle of milk - have you seen the mess two liters of milk can make on a kitchen floor ?!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2017)

That stinks, but I have a funny story related to that from an old job.

One of our workers put a 2 liter bottle of Pepsi in the freezer and took it out at lunch. He dropped it and it exploded covering him, the floor the ceiling, everything!

I walked into the lunch room right after it happened and he was standing there with a shocked look on his face with Pepsi dripping from his face and mustache. I walked up to him and said with a serious voice, "Bill, we need to talk to you about your drinking problem."

He didn't see the humor in it that I did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2017)

Wouldn't know where to start the list of things that annoyed me today !


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 12, 2017)

I once had a gallon of milk tip over and spill in the back of a S-10 Blazer I use to own. Did my best to clean it up but after a couple of days in the hot sun the stink was terrible. Ended up taking a garden hose inside the back of the car to rinse it. Still had to drive around with the windows open for a couple of weeks.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2017)

Man, there is nothing like that smell!


----------



## pbehn (Apr 12, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> I once had a gallon of milk tip over and spill in the back of a S-10 Blazer I use to own. Did my best to clean it up but after a couple of days in the hot sun the stink was terrible. Ended up taking a garden hose inside the back of the car to rinse it. Still had to drive around with the windows open for a couple of weeks.


It doesnt take a huge volume, I had a pint bottle of milk rolling around on the floor of my Hillman Hunter GLS, of course the bottle hit something that broke the foil seal and I could never get rid of the smell.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Hillman Hunter GLS,



What a nifty little car. I need to use the Googler when some one mentions a non-N. American vehicle


----------



## pbehn (Apr 12, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> What a nifty little car. I need to use the Googler when some one mentions a non-N. American vehicle


It was a victim of the oil crisis, with 2 twin choke Weber carburetors it did about 5 MPG when cold. It was nothing like "nifty" it only liked a straight line, as top heavy as an overloaded bus with a long and narrow wheel base, despite its power I had much more fun in a 1 litre Mini. Our roads are like this


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2017)

Leeds United lost another game and dropped out of the top 6 group for a chance at Premier League.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2017)

Lately, I've had a number of e-mails, supposedly from FedEX, informing me that they've tried to contact me, or have a parcel etc etc.
The idiots who send these (for whatever reason), don't seem to realise that their actual e-mail address is shown at the top of the communication ! 
The latest annoyance has been two 'phone calls, yesterday and today, purporting to come form the 'Windows Technical Department' - note 'Windows', and not Microsoft.
A chap with an indeterminate 'foreign' accent began asking me about my computer. When I interrupted him and asked him to identify himself, the company, and the reason for his call, he hung up.
Bl**dy scammers - pain in the Rs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2017)

I retired on February 1st with the expectation that I would receive my first pension check on April 1st. Well, April Fool's to me. After it didn't come the first week, I called. Looks like they didn't get to the pension board soon enough and they would vote on my pension on April 19th. They then send a check 30 days later which means June 1. These frickin' papers were put in in January!!! Living off my savings which are meager at best and may run out next week. I will be flush with cash on June 1st but............ [email protected]!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2017)

I know that feeling !
I had to chase for seven weeks to get a payment for m y State Pension, which eventually came through, in three separate payments, after eight weeks without money when, like you, I had to dip into my savings.
I'm still chasing the arrears, as they still owe me at least two week's worth of money !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2017)

Damn (literal) pain in the neck I can't seem to get rid of. Annoying.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 25, 2017)

I feel your pain Vick (Literally), had a woman rear end my car at a stoplight back in August and it aggravated an old neck/upper back injury and now the docs are wanting to go in and fix some disc issues. I am NOT looking forward to that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 25, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Damn (literal) pain in the neck I can't seem to get rid of. Annoying.


Mother in law eh?????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 25, 2017)

It's snowing.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2017)

Someone told me it's spring. If that's so, then why I did I get p*ss wet through with snow, hail, and an ice storm this afternoon ?!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)

Well.. now you know that the Summer is the most sunny day of a year.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2017)

Yep, and the BBC are forecasting a plague of locusts, followed by a plague of frogs, with sunny intervals between snow showers. Oh, and rain, of course !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)

Here the same. However the frogs were two days ago.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 25, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Someone told me it's spring. If that's so, then why I did I get p*ss wet through with snow, hail, and an ice storm this afternoon ?!!!



Because you don't live across the street from me? Also, what is this "snow" thing you speak of? I know what ice is, I put it in my scotch all the time, so is snow a flavored ice or something?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2017)

Snow (and incessant rain) are a form of liquid sun, extremely common in the UK and, specifically England, particularly on the western edge of the Pennines.
If we ever get that bright orb in the sky, it results in many calls to the Police, ATC, MoD, RAF etc etc, reporting UFO sightings !!

And you put ice in your whiskey ?
Good heavens man, that's sacrilege - didn't you know they put water in it when they make it, so no need to add more ?!!
Oh, and because you live in the 'sunshine' state - I hate you, and I bet you have a tan too !!

My tan isn't - it's rust !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2017)

Cold wet and windy down here too....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 26, 2017)

Well AF, you'll like me even less today, high of 80F with 1/10 cloud, but NO ICE in the whiskey.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2017)

I hate you for the sun - but at least you're becoming civilized, by omitting the ice !!

Been without Internet for 2 days, and still not got the problem sorted with the remote server. Doing this on a 'hooked up' connection with I.E, so no access to other systems or files. Very annoying - I might even be forced to utter something like "oh, bother !".


----------



## rochie (Apr 27, 2017)

Peter Gunn said:


> Well AF, you'll like me even less today, high of 80F with 1/10 cloud, but NO ICE in the whiskey.


I hate you too, but i like ice in my whiskey so you cant be that bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ice in Whiskey? Sacrilege!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 28, 2017)

Toilet overflowing first thing this morning.

Enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2017)

Still got the Internet connection problem, and my service provider can't identify the source or cause !
The only thing they can think of, is that a very recent automatic systems up-date has created an incompatibility issue with my 'dongle', which now around 4 or 5 years old.
Both myself and the service provider have run various diagnostic checks, and no fault can be found with the PC, or with the 'dongle'. The latter is evidently working, to an extent, as it can be re-installed and shows up as installed and working, and, of course, there is 'net access - just not to the 'proper' location. I'm assuming their 'diagnosis' is more or less correct, as, in I.T. terms, this dongle is old stuff. 
It's driving me nuts, as I can only get a _very_ slow, and much restricted connection via I.E., and find it impossible to do some tasks, such as check my bank account details, as the system 'times out', being so slow.

The good news is, I've been able to get a much better deal with a free up-grade, which I'm assured will also cure the problem, and it suits me admirably. Monthly use has been exceeding my allowance recently, which has been costing more and more each month, but the 'new' up-grade not only works out around the same as I was originally paying (which they've arranged as a form of compensation), and a _lot_ less than I've actually been paying over the last few months (and cheaper than fibre optic), it is also a _lot_ faster (4G WiFi), and the allowance should have been almost four times that of my present monthly use allowance, but they've actually doubled that too, giving me 6.5 times more than I have been getting.
The only problem is, as it's a Public Holiday here in the UK this weekend, I can't get courier delivery of the new bit of kit until Tuesday.
I think I'll hibernate over the weekend !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 28, 2017)

Not sure I could survive an extended internet outage. We had a 2 day blackout a year back and I more or less moved into my local Starbucks and over caffeinated myself.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2017)

Yep, it's sometimes disturbing, how we become accustomed to relying on our magic boxes. Before I got the 'Internet', back in August 2008, I wouldn't have dreamed that it would become a, sometimes necessary, way if life !
I've discovered that whatever the problem is, must be something to do with the PC, as I'm using the 'dongle' thingy on my lap top at present, without a problem.
Of course, I'm limited as to what I can actually do, as all my 'stuff' is on the PC, and not duplicated on the lap top !
Now that the problem area is confirmed, I'll get my tame 'expert' around to check-out and fix the PC, before the new kit is installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2017)

Collingwood won.....Aussies know what I mean..


----------



## Old Wizard (May 1, 2017)

Have a water leak in my utility room and the water's turned off. It's noon and the plumbers aren't here yet.


----------



## T Bolt (May 1, 2017)

Neverending rain. I feel like I'm living on Ray Bradbury's version of Venus


----------



## Robert Porter (May 1, 2017)

I suffer from occasional bouts of vertigo, thankfully never that bad, but today's was while I was using a leaf blower to clear the concrete steps outside my front door. Ended up basically blowing myself down the steps to the great amusement of my neighbor. Only injury was to my dignity, which is a shambles.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2017)

My e-mail service, 'Hotmail', recently changed to 'Outlook', supposedly an improved service, which I've found cumbersome and slow, compared to the original 'Hotmail'.
Now it's changed again, today, with a new addition shown at the top of the page, 'Focused' and 'Other', both enclosed in an oval, 'flashing' box.
A 'flash message' states that this new feature shows messages which should be dealt with quickly (how the h*ll do they know ?!!) in the 'Focused' section, whilst other messages wait in the 'Other' section.
Now that would be fine - if it worked !
'Clicking' on either of these new 'buttons' has no effect, and the oval surround to both 'titles' just keeps on flashing
The page of e-mail messages, both those already accessed and retained, and new, unopened messages, is now 'subdued', as a background, and now I can't access_ any_ messages, and I can't access any other feature in the e-mail 'system', such as the 'Sent' messages or 'Archive' sections, nor can I access 'New', to send a message, or look at e-mail addresses on file !
OK, I accept that this might be a problem due to me having to temporarily use I.E. on a poor connection ( my new 4G WiFi dongle thingy should arrive today, when I can then get a proper, much faster connection and service ), and it might work if I wait longer than the 30 seconds to one minute that I've tried so far. But why add this unnecessary feature anyway, when the original format is more than adequate ?

I'm convinced that the I.T. world is crammed full of 'twenty something' nerds who spend most of their time wondering what they can do next, welded to a seat in front of a computer monitor all of their waking hours, never seeing the sky, f***ing about for the h*ll of it, dreaming up useless additions and modifications to what were perfectly good systems, constantly and repeatedly trying to re-invent the bl**dy wheel, just because they can.
If it ain't broke, don't bl**dy fix it !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2017)

cleaning my airbrush today, i dropped the internal mechanism that sits against the trigger and draws the needle back. heard the ping ping then nothing.....thought it went down the sink drain...unscrewed the S pipe not in there.....a grid search of the floor in the immediate area....nothing....REALLY....WTF.
Started the search again and found it in the shadows under the cupboard doors against the kickboard at the other end of the cabinets..!!!
How the hell did it get there....4-5 feet away.....30 goddam minutes burned....


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2017)

Coincidence !
I did exactly the same with my spare airbrush last week !
I dropped the actual trigger button and the clutch fork when stripping and cleaning the 'brush, trying to get rid of that Xtracolor PRU blue that clogged the internals of the 'brush.
I found the trigger, just under my chair, but I can't find the little clutch fork anywhere !
I got fed up looking for it, and put the 'brush aside, as I have another I can use and, when I feel in the mood for it, I can probably cobble together the spare 'brush by using parts from a couple of older ones that I 'retired' some time ago.


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 3, 2017)

Airframes said:


> My e-mail service, 'Hotmail', recently changed to 'Outlook', supposedly an improved service, which I've found cumbersome and slow, compared to the original 'Hotmail'.
> Now it's changed again, today, with a new addition shown at the top of the page, 'Focused' and 'Other', both enclosed in an oval, 'flashing' box.
> A 'flash message' states that this new feature shows messages which should be dealt with quickly (how the h*ll do they know ?!!) in the 'Focused' section, whilst other messages wait in the 'Other' section.
> Now that would be fine - if it worked !
> ...




Don't hold back, how do you really feel about it?

Also, my tan is fading, we had two days of partly cloudy skies and some morning showers...ugh, getting cabin fever.


----------



## T Bolt (May 3, 2017)

Was painting the wheels for the XP-55 last night and one rolled off the work bench and I couldn't find it. Of course I had just painted it black to make it even harder to spot.


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2017)

Oh dear !
I'd better send you some bottled sun from my place, so that you can restore your tan.
All you need to do, is pour some into your palm, then rub it on. It might look and feel like water - that's because it_ is_ water - but it'll give you a tan every bit as good as mine.
Just wait about an hour after applying, and the tan will develop quickly. Don't worry about the odd rust flakes on your shirt - that's normal .

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 3, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> Was painting the wheels for the XP-55 last night and one rolled off the work bench and I couldn't find it. Of course I had just painted it black to make it even harder to spot.



Perhaps using a blacklight will help...


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 3, 2017)

AF, I would reciprocate the favor but the... let me put it delicately, _retirees_ down here guard their sunlight likes it's spun gold, almost got done in by a chap and his golf cart the last time I tried to harvest any, it was a close call I can tell you. This nob had blades mounted on his cart to mow down any bounders that got in his way.


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2017)

Heck, it must be really tough, being retired in Florida, with all that sun, and beaches and sea.
Not at all like being retired living on the edge of the Pennines, with all the liquid sun, and not a sky in the cloud, and a Hippocroccofrog on every corner.
I mean, what more could one ask for - apart from 'Get me the heck out of this s**t hole, and move me to Florida !'
Now I hate you even more !!!


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 3, 2017)

You forgot all the hot chicks in bikinis.


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2017)

Don't make me double hate you !
The only bikinis available in this town are made from surplus parachutes (two for the top half) , and a time-expired hot air balloon for the bottom half - and that's the small size !
The 'chicks' are anything but !
There used to be a night club here called 'Preacher's', known to the locals as 'Creatures', for reasons that would soon be apparent if one had the courage to enter !
The er ... females (I think they are, sort of),can't walk, so they sort of slither - the only thing missing is a (very) large shell on their back, not that the back can be distinguished from the front, of course !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (May 3, 2017)

I found one in the wild. Took a quick pic.


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)

Oh boy !!!! .... a retired mermaid..  the pic should have been posted in the thread about jokes.

Oh wait.. why did she ingest the alien?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 3, 2017)

Yeah, I live close to the US 19 Corridor in Clearwater, there are roughly a dozen "Gentlemens Clubs" within five miles of my house. Beacon of western civilization, that's us.

Although as a side note, I believe the guy that sells (purple, pink, teal) neon must be quite wealthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2017)

Je....sus.... what has been seen cannot be unseen....


----------



## fubar57 (May 4, 2017)

From way back....Terry, I use Googles Gmail. Never had a problem with it and it's very good at removing spam


----------



## Old Wizard (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2017)

not bothered by anything today....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2017)

friggin' cold


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 9, 2017)

This week has annoyed me. 
Monday, missed 3 hours of work do to a non-stop bloody nose.
Tuesday, rear-ended by a guy that says his foot fell off the brake. Busted up my rear bumper, the same one that was replaced 2 months ago when a co-worker slide into it in the workplaces parking lot after an ice storm!!
Wednesday ? Don't think I'll even get out of bed on Wednesday, but then the roof will probably just fall on me!


----------



## rochie (May 9, 2017)

Started packing all my built models in preparation for moving house in 2 and a bit weeks.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 9, 2017)

Nothing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2017)

Doin' pretty good actually...knock wood


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2017)

running out of material for production of some products anfd further material supply uncertain, short term.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2017)

Having to rent and use a Rug Doctor to clean a stain left by the water after a leak in my utility room
stained the hall carpet.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 11, 2017)

Well the jacka$$ that rear-ended my car will not answer his phone when the Insurance Agency tries to call him to get his side of the story. I opened a claim against him on Tuesday on his policy (we both have the same insurance). This is delaying the repair of my car.


----------



## Old Wizard (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rochie (May 11, 2017)

Playing ball with the dog, he jumped and he head butted me, broke my nose !


----------



## Robert Porter (May 11, 2017)

Ouch! Is the dog okay?


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2017)

Dat dounds dike id mide be painfud - thought it was a small pooch, not a bl**dy big hound !


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Dat dounds dike id mide be painfud - thought it was a small pooch, not a bl**dy big hound !


He is only small he weighs about 11lbs, hit me square on the bridge of my nose with his head as i was hiding his ball, he saw it and dived at me to get it.

As my nose is a mess from playing rugby in my teens it feels like it has re broken where it was before, the bone or whatever it is has a definite slant to my right now !


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2017)

Might have to change your nickname from 'Red Two', and make it 'Pug' !!


----------



## Robert Porter (May 12, 2017)

Dadblasted Post is taunting me. Over 400 dollars worth of goods inbound and all of it is now at least a week overdue. About half of that is a rather critical parcel full of hardware for a computer system I am building for a client. While I padded my delivery estimate a bit, I am rapidly running out of padding!


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2017)

I feel for you Robert, and the state of Royal Mail these days get my back up.
I received two letters today, informing me of important changes to the way my utilities bills have to be paid, due to now being in receipt of State Pension, and telling me this must be actioned within 7 days, or further costs and charges will be incurred.
Both letters are dated (and presumably posted on) 5th May so it's taken 8 days for them to travel 12 miles !!!
Hell's Teeth ! It was faster when the mail was delivered by a horse-drawn coach !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2017)

lower back pain, not sure just how I did it, but lingering on for a week now...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2017)

Back is killin' me...tough to get comfortable in any position without it hurting...


----------



## Robert Porter (May 15, 2017)

Have had similar issues. What always worked for me was what is called a steroid taper here. Basically decreasing doses of a steroid taken over a week. Usually by day 2 I have significant relief. Mine is caused by an old back injury that occasionally flares up typically due to swelling around a disc in my lumbar region.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2017)

goddam back...went to the Physio this afternoon to make an appointment...next Tuesday the earliest...so plan B


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 18, 2017)

You guys have my sympathies, I feel your pain (literally) have disc issues myself, they are not fun.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2017)

another tooling issue...


----------



## Robert Porter (May 22, 2017)

Bought first new Bedroom Suite in 14 years, on delivery one night table missing and 3 of the legs of the wifes dresser were broken entirely off. New dresser will arrive this coming Saturday in theory. But it just had to be her dresser that was damaged. Sigh...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2017)

Moulding issues and costs creating further problems...


----------



## rochie (May 23, 2017)

Owners have sprung a "managerial reorganisation" on us looks like 9 jobs for 14 people.

My job is safe but i am worried about who is coming in above me as an operations manager.

Hotel not doing as well as expected but they refuse to accept they have made many mistakes rather blame us managers who work in the hotel every day !


----------



## Old Wizard (May 23, 2017)

Being a retired person means most holidays are just another day. The problem comes when I head off to the bank on a Monday
only to find it closed because of a holiday.


----------



## T Bolt (May 24, 2017)

Never ending rain

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 24, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> Never ending rain


When did Illinois relocate to the British isles?


----------



## Robert Porter (May 24, 2017)

It was a stealth move initiated by the Queen. Illinois is now parked just offshore from Wales.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2017)

woke up at 4.45am and couldn't get back to sleep.....


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2017)

Sleep ?
Ah, yes, I vaguely remember sleep !

Not so much annoyed, as slightly inconvenienced, and perhaps a little sad.
Just found out that the campsite at Fowlmere, that Karl and I use when go to Duxford, is no longer taking bookings, as it's now fully developed as a 'park home' site.
I was going to meet Karl there next Friday, when we fly out to Holland, but have had to re-arrange things.
Shame for 'Legends' and future Duxford events though, as it was a nice little site, just across the road from the former USAAF airfield, and we'd got to know the site managers very well.
On the plus side though, for the future, I've found another site close to DX - and there's a pub 300 yards away !!!


----------



## Robert Porter (May 25, 2017)

The proximity of the pub surely factors heavily!


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2017)

Er .... no, no, no .... YES !

Had a power cut last night, from around 20.00 hrs until 02.00 hrs, which prevented me from getting on with the final stages of the Meteor model for the 46 Sqn anniversary dinner next week.
Got up this morning, and the power went off again at around 10.00 hrs, just as I was about to spray the final clear coat, didn't come back on until 13.30 hrs.
I'm now feverishly working to get the model finished, having lost so much time, but should have it done by Sunday night - if there aren't any more bl**dy power cuts !!
I hope there aren't, as it's already quite dark, due to heavy thunderstorms.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2017)

stiff and sore.....


----------



## Robert Porter (May 28, 2017)

The leak in the foundation/wall is back in the master bedroom. It has been "fixed" twice now but it appears someone did not explain that to the leak. Mitigating it is the responsibility of the HOA so while I don't have to pay for it directly, indirectly I have to move furniture away from the wall and my carpet will no doubt be replaced again after the next attempt at repair.


----------



## fubar57 (May 28, 2017)

That sucks Robert. Been there, repaired that. Back around 2002ish, many houses in my little town had their basements repaired with many more doing it the following year.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2017)

left my damn camera on my desk at work again....


----------



## Robert Porter (May 29, 2017)

If you send me the ticket I would be happy to fly over and retrieve it for you?


----------



## Robert Porter (May 29, 2017)

AUUUGGGGHHHHH! Bumped into a neighbor I do not know very well today in the parking lot. She is in her 70's and saw me carrying a newly purchased kit home from the car. She said "I wish I knew you liked those things, I just cleaned out a closet after my husband passed and threw about 100 of those out. They were mostly tanks and planes."


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2017)

Don't you just hate it when that sort of thing happens ?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (May 29, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> AUUUGGGGHHHHH! Bumped into a neighbor I do not know very well today in the parking lot. She is in her 70's and saw me carrying a newly purchased kit home from the car. She said "I wish I knew you liked those things, I just cleaned out a closet after my husband passed and threw about 100 of those out. They were mostly tanks and planes."


 Who did you piss-off in a previous life?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (May 29, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> Who did you piss-off in a previous life?


Have no idea! But let me state now, I am sorry! I won't do whatever it is again!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 29, 2017)




----------



## MiTasol (May 29, 2017)

Airframes said:


> I feel for you Robert, and the state of Royal Mail these days get my back up.
> I received two letters today, informing me of important changes to the way my utilities bills have to be paid, due to now being in receipt of State Pension, and telling me this must be actioned within 7 days, or further costs and charges will be incurred.
> Both letters are dated (and presumably posted on) 5th May so it's taken 8 days for them to travel 12 miles !!!
> Hell's Teeth ! It was faster when the mail was delivered by a horse-drawn coach !



Royal Mail are better than Australia Post though by a long shot.

I regularly get track and trace packages from the UK and the tracking ends the moment the package is handed over to AusPost.
It starts again about two days after the item is delivered and just says delivered. I use track and trace due to the high loss rate.

When it is lost (about one in three) I have to go back to Royal Mail to get the waybill number that it was on when transferred to AusPost because AusPost say it is my responsibility, not theirs - obviously they are not capable of doing it themselves. Their official policy is we do not track any international mail weighing under 2kg.

As for speed they are a little faster than Royal Mail but not much. You pay extra for "express post" and I have had express post packages take 12 days for 500km and 32 days from Melbourne to Madang PNG. The fastest to Madang from Melbourne was four days but that was because it went via Vancouver in Canada (BIG _Received in Error in Vancouver BC_ felt marker message on the front of it)


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2017)

No lunch break.....no modelling...


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2017)

My son just had surgery in his neck to repair a blockage that showed up in an ultra-sound. Once they started rooting around, they couldn't find a problem so stitched him back up and sent him home. This cost him a weeks pay, hotel and gas money, and travel. There will be questions........


----------



## Marcel (May 31, 2017)

Hope your son recovers quickly fubar!

What annoys me? I'm not allowed to say. Politics....


----------



## Robert Porter (May 31, 2017)

That is unacceptable! I hope you make your displeasure well known and understood. Meantime thoughts for your sons speedy recovery!


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2017)

Got soaked yesterday as the heavens opened with a vengeance. Not a hugely enjoyable experience...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2017)

finally had to put on a jacket this morning....a tad cold....


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2017)

Air con doesn't work well in either grader I ran and though the temp. is only 20°C, with all the large windows, it's greatly magnified. I told them if it doesn't get fixed PDQ I will be running the grader naked and that won't be pretty


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 1, 2017)

Pictures are NOT requested or necessary. We will take your word for it! Hope it gets fixed quickly!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)

discovered a Fanbelt under my traytop work ute today....yep looked under the hood and sure enough one wasn't where it's suppose to be....luckky it's a 2 belt system, I can get it to a repair place in the morning...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 6, 2017)

That today is June 6, 73rd anniversary, and Google doodle was an image of a Japanese GO player from 185 years ago, which was removed and now there's not even a message or anything, just their stupid google logo, no commemoration. And some lame asz excuse about "technical issues" at the last minute. My BS meter pegged when I read that, they had no intention of honoring those brave souls.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 6, 2017)

Uber driver scared way too many of my few remaining years off my life today. Turned around, in heavy traffic, to offer me a bottle of water for 8 bucks. Car immediately drifted into oncoming lane, wife plastered herself to the back of the seat and screamed, I am sure I had a horrified look on my face, he turned around when oncoming traffic began to blow their horns and proceeded to berate the other drivers for "getting in his way". Then asked if I wanted a melted candy bar for half off!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 7, 2017)

A power outage that lasted from 4:30 to 7:30 pm and affected all of West Lethbridge. That meant for a late supper
because all of the fast food outlets on this side of town were powerless as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2017)

Tooling repairs on some of our tools where a little bit more care would have avoided it...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 9, 2017)

This one takes the cake. I had two Amazon packages due. Also had outgoing mail in the box. Saw the postman, who was a new one, and running 5 hours later than normal, as I was leaving to run an errand. Showed him my ID and asked if he had any packages for me. He said no, when I came back home 30 minutes later our outgoing mail had not been picked up and no incoming mail. 30 minutes after that I heard something at my door, and caught site of the postman leaving. There was one of my packages. Still no mail, and still did not pick up outgoing mail. Woke up this morning to an email from Amazon saying they were sorry I was not at home to receive my package. Further they said I would need to go to the post office to collect it in the next two days or it would be returned to Amazon.

Drove to the post office which turned out not to be a "delivery" post office. Got directions to go to a different post office across town. Waited in line, explained what happened. Lady said to return to lobby, enter my tracking number into the Kiosk and get a print out and bring that back to the counter. Did that. Got to the counter again, different fellow. He said let me check. Came back about 10 minutes later and said the package was out for delivery. Went home. On the door at the house was a missed delivery notice stating I could collect the package this coming Monday. No missed delivery notice was left the first time, they never even rang the doorbell for the one package they did leave.

And people wonder why we make jokes about the piss poor service at the post office?!?!?!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 9, 2017)

Brutal Robert. Probably the only plus of having a P.O. Box is you always have to check to see if they have your parcel. No set times, they can add something in your box from 8-4


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 9, 2017)

We always had a PO Box growing up. A fond memory I have is when I was deemed old enough and responsible enough to walk the one block to the Post Office and check the mail and bring it home. It was one of those old fashioned 2 wheel boxes that was highly detailed and engraved. I always thought they look so "official".


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2017)

having to get out of a nice warm bed...it was cold...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2017)

Back from Holland to cold, wet weather. Turned on the central heating (in June !) and the bl**dy thing doesn't work - looks like the pump has packed up !
These things always seem to happen on a weekend, when no one is around to fix it !


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 10, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Back from Holland to cold, wet weather. Turned on the central heating (in June !) and the bl**dy thing doesn't work - looks like the pump has packed up !
> These things always seem to happen on a weekend, when no one is around to fix it !


 I feel for you, recently had air conditioner quit on a Friday evening with a 93-95 degree F (33-35d C) weekend predicted.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2017)

Sons Girlfriend still not well from a Migrane which started saturday morning.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)

My sister was robbed at an ATM yesterday by two young punks.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2017)

That really sucks


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2017)

Agreed.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 12, 2017)

Truly sorry to hear that, makes me sad and angry at the same time.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)

The jerks were captured today as a result of the ATM video camera. They were known to the police.
The women who runs the half-way house they stayed at referred to them as 'Her Children'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2017)

Kick the little Sh!t's A$$es.....


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 13, 2017)

One can directly trace the downfall of Western Civilization to the rise of "Political Correctness" and the decline of Corporal Punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 14, 2017)

What annoyed me? Everything I have seen, heard and read about the London tower block inferno. Of the dozens of issues raised in less than 24 hrs it seems that the building was clad in flammable material to improve the selling price of surrounding million/billionaires houses.







Not a political issue, every politician and party since 1945 has had its hand in this. Oh if you fancy a place like this, a two bed apartment, for London's poor, costs about $2500 a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2017)

That was pretty bad....


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## pbehn (Jun 16, 2017)

Helmut Kohl died today and the UK press has hardly mentioned it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2017)

we had kept the opposition scoreless in our Lacrosse game today, and then they scored in the final minute...bummer so we had to settle with a 14 to 1 scoreline..


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 17, 2017)

Amazon sent me an email asking me to update my payment method as it had been declined. Yet when I checked my bank statement the charge had gone through, twice. Called Amazon (was amazed I got to speak to a human), they said it was an error on their end and they would refund the second charge *IN 5 business days!*


----------



## at6 (Jun 17, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Amazon sent me an email asking me to update my payment method as it had been declined. Yet when I checked my bank statement the charge had gone through, twice. Called Amazon (was amazed I got to speak to a human), they said it was an error on their end and they would refund the second charge *IN 5 business days!*


What can you expect? Bezos wants immediate payment but as a "commoner", you have to wait for your money in return. I don't do Amazon at all and no Evil bay anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

getting out of my nice warm bed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 21, 2017)

Got run off the road this morning by some idiot in a pick-up. No signal, just cut me off. Forced me onto the shoulder, where I went into a skid and ended up stalled in the middle of the highway facing oncoming traffic. A guy in a dump truck courteously blocked two lanes of traffic so I could turn around and get going in the proper direction, so not all bad.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 21, 2017)

Whoah!


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 22, 2017)

Was getting changed in my bedroom this morning when I heard a loud BANG followed by the sound of a rider lawnmower receding. Opened the curtains to this!


----------



## rochie (Jun 22, 2017)

sense of impending doom at work !


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 22, 2017)

Sniper!


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 23, 2017)

Thankfully the yard care guy took full responsibility and they replaced the window this morning! Nice when people actually do what they should!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)

That's a good outcome Robert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2017)

got a model out at lunchtime today, paint time......No airbrush to be seen....No paint time......idiot, left it on the table at home.....so i discovered when I got home....


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 27, 2017)

Woke up and sneezed, hard! When using a tissue a LOT of blood. Thought I had a bloody nose, but when I wiped it off it turned out it was a single pore on the outside side of my nose????? Weird but it was pumping blood out faster than a Texas oil well! Never had this happen before and took a long time to get it to stop! Plus ruined my favorite bathrobe, looks like I went 10 rounds with a heavy weight boxer!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2017)

My brain


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2017)

No lunch break....Rep turned up late, right when I was to have a break.....bummer...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 29, 2017)

PhotoBucket has just changed their terms of service. Basically they lowered the free space threshold to 2Gigs, and turned off 3rd party hosting links. Unless you buy a $399.00 USD per year plan, paid in full, you cannot link to your hosted images any longer and existing links will be replaced by a warning. They are gradually moving through their user base and applying this limit so if you have not yet been impacted you should download any pictures you have that are only available to you there. This has already impacted this forum, have a look through some of the recent build threads and you will see what I mean. 

The worst part is, if you previously qualified for a free account, but under the lowered limit of 2Gig you no longer do, you will find your account suspended until you pay for a paid plan. In essence they are holding your pictures hostage.


----------



## rochie (Jun 29, 2017)

Asked for a staff rate at another hotel owned by the same company.

It was actually £28 per night more expensive than the best available rate for joe public !

Guess i am right when i think i am not very well thought of by my bosses.


----------



## at6 (Jun 29, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> PhotoBucket has just changed their terms of service. Basically they lowered the free space threshold to 2Gigs, and turned off 3rd party hosting links. Unless you buy a $399.00 USD per year plan, paid in full, you cannot link to your hosted images any longer and existing links will be replaced by a warning. They are gradually moving through their user base and applying this limit so if you have not yet been impacted you should download any pictures you have that are only available to you there. This has already impacted this forum, have a look through some of the recent build threads and you will see what I mean.
> 
> The worst part is, if you previously qualified for a free account, but under the lowered limit of 2Gig you no longer do, you will find your account suspended until you pay for a paid plan. In essence they are holding your pictures hostage.


All the more reason not to use Photo butt f*&^.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 30, 2017)

at6 said:


> All the more reason not to use Photo butt f*&^.


I agree, and I don't. However Imagr and Flickr have also amended their terms of service to discourage hot linking. And while I don't blame them, very few forums other than this one allow direct picture uploads. Imagr flat out prohibits it, and Flickr has some conditions that are gray around it. Most other image hosting services free or not are gradually transitioning away from allowing 3rd party linking unless you pay for it. Not something I have an issue with other than it is going to render potentially millions of past posts useless. As the illustrations and pictures disappear from forums and web sites a lot of valuable content will be lost. A sign of the times I suppose. Personally I use Flickr at the moment but am transitioning to my own domain which costs less than any of the paid image hosting plans per year.


----------



## at6 (Jun 30, 2017)

This forum and PaperModelers are the only two sites that I've uploaded photos to and may well be the only sites with direct upload. They are the only ones that I have knowledge of at this time.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 30, 2017)

Large Scale Planes and others don't allow direct uploads, in fact this forum is a part of the minority that do allow direct uploads.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2017)

No issues at all today....


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 2, 2017)

No one gave me 1 billion dollars today.


----------



## at6 (Jul 2, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> No one gave me 1 billion dollars today.


If they did, it would be Monopoly Money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2017)

Cold wet day...and more to come....


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2017)

Manager decided to hold a fire drill just before a conference lunch was due to be sent out feom my kitchen.
Last time i knew it was a drill so didn't hit the emergency stop button and shut off all the gas to the kitchen, i got a bollocking for not following correct procedure, so this time i did hit the button.

Well allowing for things to cool down so i can re light all the stoves etc the lunch was late and they have complained.

So today i got a bollocking for following the correct procedure.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 3, 2017)

Welcome to corporate thinking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2017)

Sounds like you work for an Idiot Karl....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 4, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Sounds like you work for an Idiot Karl....


You wont believe some of the crap that goes on in this hotel mate


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 4, 2017)

Unfortunately it is all too common in corporate business. I have rarely worked directly for a company for those reasons, I typically contract my services. Helps a little if you are not in a reporting chain, but still you can't avoid it all. Had a client that walked into my office and demanded that we move the completion date for a project forward by 4 months. No reason, just do it or be gone. I packed my desk up and handed back keys and ID cards that afternoon. He was so shocked and tried to convince me to stay. I explained that working for someone that could be that arbitrary without even offering a reason was not something I would willingly do. 12 months later I was rehired by the same company to finish the same project, that manager was long gone.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2017)

rochie said:


> You wont believe some of the crap that goes on in this hotel mate



Shouldn't have to put up with that sort of BS.....hope one of those other jobs works for you.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 6, 2017)

First day back at work after 1-1/2 weeks on vacation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2017)

What annoyed me Is somebody bragging they had 1-1/2 weeks off for vacation..........

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2017)

I won't mention my 3 weeks starting Aug. 2nd then

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2017)

Or my probable week starting tomorrow, with two days over the weekend of 'Flying Legends', followed by a bit of a wandering tour ..........


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 8, 2017)

Taking a fall this morning, which was followed by a trip to the hospital. Banged my head and most painfully, my tail bone.
I'm sitting with a frozen gel pack against it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2017)

damn opposition scored 3 goals on me today in our lacrosse..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2017)

I should be on Holidays this week....but I'm not....and next week isn't looking good either....


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 11, 2017)

That sucks! Hope it works out quickly!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 11, 2017)

Tail bone still quite sore.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 11, 2017)

You need to get one of those gel donuts that you can keep in the fridge. They do work! Hope it feels better soon!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2017)

OUCH!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2017)

Wimbledon 2017: Andy Murray loses to Sam Querrey in five-set quarter-final


----------



## at6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Just when I was going asked if the worst injury was your head or your a$$.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2017)

yep got to work at least 2 or 3 days next week....so my 2 weeks holidays is considerably reduced....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2017)

didn't win our possible 10th game in a row in Lacrosse yesterday....


----------



## Torch (Jul 16, 2017)

Hamilton wins again..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2017)

going to work....rather stayed in my nice warm bed...


----------



## rochie (Jul 17, 2017)

was actually yesterday.

i arrived at work on sunday morning around 6.30am to start breakfast for the hotel guests.
on entering the hotel reception a wedding guest (actually the brides son) was stood at the desk still in his wedding suit obviously having not gone to bed and the two night porters the grounds keeper and one of the managers were behind the reception desk.
looking and sounding a bit worse for wear he shouted an order for breakfast at me as i passed.
i replied rather rudely "come back in 1 and a half hours knobhead" and proceeded to open the kitchen and set up for breakfast service.
30 minutes later the receptionist ran in the kitchen shouting call the police.
the police were called and it turns out this guest had been causing trouble all night, had been in my kitchen stole a knife and had attacked the two night porters on duty, stabbing one of them in the back.
when i arrived at the hotel he was actually holding the 4 staff hostage and i walked through it all totally unaware of what was going on !

i need a new job with a better class of customer i think !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2017)

Hell's teeth Karl, you've got to get out of that place !


----------



## rochie (Jul 17, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Hell's teeth Karl, you've got to get out of that place !


True but annoyed i didnt do anything


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm guessing that if you'd known, that guy would still be in hospital !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2017)

Wow Karl....your lucky he didn't catch you unawares with that Knife mate....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2017)

WOW!
-------------
I had to work 15 hours yesterday because of idiotic auditors. I had to take out a 2nd mortgage to pay "Cursing Jar".


----------



## at6 (Jul 18, 2017)

Can I have that jar when it's filled up?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 18, 2017)

Tail bone pain finally on the bearable side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2017)

still dealing with work stuff, on days off...


----------



## at6 (Jul 19, 2017)

Two things today.
One: How do I disable that accursed QUICK NAVIGATION thing in this forum?
Two: I keep trying to post a new thread in the Modeling section and it doesn't give me the area for the message and photos on my model.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 19, 2017)

I have found that refreshing the page multiple times will restore the missing posting area. Not sure why, but it seems to work.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 19, 2017)

Found out a $100.00 cheque my sister mailed me was intercepted at the postal sorting center and deposited in their own account.
Postal crooks at work.


----------



## at6 (Jul 19, 2017)

I had to use Netzero to post as the problem seems to be with Mozilla and their Fire Fart browser.


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2017)

The English !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2017)

Firefox playing up...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 20, 2017)

I failed to wake up a billionaire again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2017)

Couple of days off and messages and phone call just keep coming....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2017)

Wet, and wetter still .


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 21, 2017)

Drove to PG to get a new satellite radio installed, old one had an antenna error. 7hrs. later.....drove home with no satellite signal. Have to make another appointment to get the antenna re-routed.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 21, 2017)

My foundation leak is back! Auughhh, called the HOA and got the usual run around. Tone changed when I gave them my attorney's name and number and said I was presenting them a bill for interior drywall replacement, mold abatement and carpet replacement.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2017)

That stinks, but well done with the way you handled it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2017)

Go get 'em Robert..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2017)

That's it Robert! Eatem' alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 23, 2017)

Amazingly this time they actually hired an engineering company, they should be here next week to evaluate the issue! I think once they heard "mold abatement" the dollar signs started flashing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2017)

that I can't have more days off....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2017)

back at work...should have had more days off...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2017)

I was supposed to be going over to the Welsh coast today, for a post-wedding party in the grounds of a friend's house.
But I woke up this morning with an extremely stiff neck and shoulders, quite painful too, and couldn't even climb into the 'Tin Tent', let alone face a three hour drive.
And it was free beer too - B*gger !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2017)

House been delayed by 7-10 days because of the vendors f*ck up with their mortgage...


----------



## at6 (Jul 30, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> House been delayed by 7-10 days because of the vendors f*ck up with their mortgage...


Did they hire people from the Royal Post?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2017)

No idea. Conveyancer can't act on the mortgage so they need another lawyer...


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 30, 2017)

We sat down at our last closing, Bank draft in hand, both parties present, to find the closing attorney had reversed the property addresses, in essence we were selling the buyers home back to them. I was all in favor of proceeding but for some reason the buyers were not. Unfortunately the error was propagated to the entire closing package including the deed application and title insurance. So off we went for a week while they cleared all that up. Sigh....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2017)

simplex annoys me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2017)

Nothing annoyed me....had the day off..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> simplex annoys me.



......you spelled everyone wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2017)

lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2017)

some more tooling repairs to look at and deal with....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2017)

Day five of stiff neck and shoulders and lack of sleep !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2017)

Cold wet and horrible...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2017)

Sounds like my Ex's cooking!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 4, 2017)

Found out that a lot of my mail is being mis-delivered. Over the past two weeks no fewer than 5 different neighbors have brought packages that were addressed to me but were wrongly delivered to them. Makes me wonder how many folks just kept or tossed packages not for them. I have received no fewer than 18 letters and parcels in that same time period that were not for me. Noticed that we never seem to have the same postman twice I stopped one and asked. He said the older postman had retired and his trainee quit. So we are currently an "unassigned" route.


----------



## at6 (Aug 4, 2017)

The never ending efficiency of the postal service. You can be illiterate, dishonest, and totally retarded and still be a carrier. In the past I've had my own problems with them. I ordered batteries for my cordless phone and the package was listed as delivered but never arrived and couldn't be located by the post office. I re-ordered them and they were listed as delivered and when I asked the carrier if she had one for me she said no. I asked her to check her pouch and there it was. They scan the packages at the truck and then forget to leave them. I handed a paid phone bill to a carrier directly and it was never delivered, so I ended up with late fees because of the morons.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2017)

Cold and wet day...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

wide awake at 4.30am.....Grrrrr


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 7, 2017)

Turn that frown upside down! More bench time!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 7, 2017)

Cut my right thumb at noon and the wound is not closing


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 7, 2017)

Superglue!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2017)

more orders i can't supply...


----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2017)

Filling gaps on my hawk T.1 kit.

Thought this model building lark was supposed to be fun ?


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 8, 2017)

Filling gaps is fun! It is sanding them down that is not!


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 8, 2017)

You aren't using the right tool.






Removes excess putty in seconds.
Also excess model and fingers in just a a few seconds more

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2017)

Lost all of my bookmarks, a number of downloads, as well as quite a few documents in my computer when I had to re-install windows 7 as well as a number of other programs to make my surfing faster and more secure.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 9, 2017)

All you need is backups (and love)....

You need to install programs to make your serving faster and secure? 

b.t.w. in order to retrieve your data from a HD, even if your windows doesn't boot anymore, you can use an Ubuntu live DVD (or USB key for that matter). It'll boot without your HD, but will be able to access your HD as if it was an external drive. This of course won't work if you encrypt your HD.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2017)

My daughter's hampster died. Broke my heart the way she and her brother cried.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2017)

The shitehole I call work has given me asthma....just had an asthma attack! 

Nasty!


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 13, 2017)

Dang! Don't mess about with that, get seen as soon as possible as lung issues can be cumulative without treatment!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 13, 2017)

Just catching up on this thread and could not help but notice that many of you complain about being annoyed by having to go to work. I am annoyed because I don't know what going to work entails!

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Dang! Don't mess about with that, get seen as soon as possible as lung issues can be cumulative without treatment!!!!!



Doctors has been consulted....another visit today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2017)

Take care Jan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Take care Jan....



Cheers buddy....I certainly will!


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 14, 2017)

Drivers that don't know enough to slow down, leave extra space in rain. 
Coming back from dropping off grandson yesterday and got caught in the "slow down" for an 8 car pile up. 3 cars ahead of me hit each other. I stopped without hitting them and got rear-ended. 300 miles from home with no rear left lights.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

Yowch! People do indeed seem to not understand how to adjust their driving to match conditions. Hopefully the damage was all to car and not to you!


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 14, 2017)

Nobody hurt in the 5 cars in our area, I believe the primary accident had some injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 14, 2017)

Nazis, racists, bolshevists, "antiracists", anyone who is too stupid to leave the parks to kids and lovers.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2017)

The creeping feeling that everyday is more of the same and will be until I die. Though good, it is...disappointing? Gotta get some excitement back into my life. Make some changes. Take more time for me. Build kits. Whatever.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2017)

Rob a bank, that'll get the ole adrenaline flowing

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2017)

Walk blindfold down a main highway - that's exciting !

Annoyed, or more correctly, irritated me, the amount of petty political correctness with stupid, inane complaints going around these days.
A shoe manufacturer in the UK is under fire for marketing a range of girls and boys 'school' shoes, just because the girls shoes have hearts printed on the inside, and a 'girly' name (which escapes me) and the boys shoes have footballs printed on the inside and are called 'Leader'.
And then seeing that around three up-coming music festivals in the UK have banned pineapples from being brought to the venues - yes, pineapples !!
For ***** sake, haven't people in this world got better things to do with their lives ??!!!
And our forebears fought a World war to allow this ????? !!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)

Your right about that Terry....friggin sad state of affairs....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 15, 2017)

Ok, I have to ask, Pineapples???

We don't have any "Safe Pineapple-Free zones" yet but we are getting there!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 15, 2017)

I will defend my right to carry pineapples either concealed or open! Seriously?!? Pineapples?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 15, 2017)

You have to keep the snowflakes happy. If one of them finds something offensive, the rest of the world has to suffer

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 15, 2017)

But I find THEM offensive! Don't I count? I mean sheesh!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok, I have to ask, Pineapples???
> 
> We don't have any "Safe Pineapple-Free zones" yet but we are getting there!



It is because pineapple is heavy and can be thrown at the stage or other spectators.

Why they feel the need to specifically mention pineapples though is beyond me...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2017)

And lets not let this turn into a political bash people of the other side thread. You have idiotic morons on both sides, and quite frankly I'm tired of it. Take it to facebook!


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 15, 2017)

Apparently one of the bands scheduled to play has a song referencing pineapples which, at past concerts, has motivated fans to bring hundreds of pineapples into the venues. 

It might be a simple as trying to make the clean up easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 15, 2017)

That makes more sense. Talk about a sticky nasty mess!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2017)

So maybe fans will take photos of pineapples instead ............


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 15, 2017)

Not meaning to get all Monty Python and such, but wouldn't coconuts hurt a lot more?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2017)

And the Security guy at the gate said "Hand over all the lupins you've got " !!


----------



## at6 (Aug 15, 2017)

Having to use this frikken slow dial up access until my replacement DSL modem gets here.


----------



## at6 (Aug 15, 2017)

Having to use this frikken slow dial up access until my replacement DSL modem gets here.


----------



## at6 (Aug 15, 2017)

Sorry about the double post but with this slow sh!t, I ended up hitting post twice.


----------



## at6 (Aug 15, 2017)

Airframes said:


> And the Security guy at the gate said "Hand over all the lupins you've got " !!


His name must have been Dennis Moore. Did you see his merry band as well?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 15, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And lets not let this turn into a political bash people of the other side thread. You have idiotic morons on both sides, and quite frankly I'm tired of it. Take it to facebook!


I don't like your reference to the eurocentric "left/right" binary. So 18th century. An enlightened person would recognize that political thought exists on a spectrum, with orthodoxy constantly shifting. What was yesterday's common courtesy is today's hate crime, and what is today's felony will be tomorrow's acceptable behavior. Everything is relative. Except relatives are just a social construct erected by the patriarchy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> I don't like your reference to the eurocentric "left/right" binary. So 18th century. An enlightened person would recognize that political thought exists on a spectrum, with orthodoxy constantly shifting. What was yesterday's common courtesy is today's hate crime, and what is today's felony will be tomorrow's acceptable behavior. Everything is relative. Except relatives are just a social construct erected by the patriarchy.



Ok...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2017)

dealing with simple bullsh*t...that shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 16, 2017)

Woke up to no internet service after 2hours on the phone with 3:different levels of support and 8 “could you please power cycle your modem” requests I was finally told there was indeed an outage in my area and it would be restored soon. Posting now from my cell phone.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2017)

The weather.. it has been raining almost all day long.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2017)

Same here. Rained at least once, every day since the end of June !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2017)

lunchtime interruptions when I'm modelling....


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 21, 2017)

WW2aircraft.net being offline all weekend! Happy it's back though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2017)

I would have been unhappy too but i didn't get on...!


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 22, 2017)

Now see, thats why it was offline, if you had logged in it would have kickstarted the server.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 22, 2017)

What annoyed me? The forum is back on line letting me waste more time again...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2017)

The end of 3 weeks vacation. Now its work 8 days and then off for 13. Oh the humanity............


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 23, 2017)

I need Fubar to get me a job up in Canada. I could handle those hours/days. You hiring bro?

So what annoyed me today? Everything! I think I've had all of the middle east I can handle. Ready to return to ANYWHERE that I can see trees and grass and understand the damn language.

Seriously.......you hiring?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2017)

got off scott free in what annoyed you or me today....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2017)

I could easily live in Canada, and I love poutine!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2017)

Incessant barking of two dogs, virtually all day long. One a 'yapper', the other a 'woofer' - the owners should be put in kennels !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2017)

now that would be annoying....ear plugs mate...


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 25, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> I could easily live in Canada, and I love poutine!


Same here! I applied, but those Canadian immigration folks are using rather outdated technology. The "reject" stamp on my forehead was too large and smeared at the edges! Then to add insult to injury they used a slightly smaller "Sorry" stamp right below it!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2017)

Ouch!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Gave up too many goals today in our lacrosse....we won but not happy at 8 getting past me...


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 26, 2017)

I just found out it is illegal to kill people that annoy you. Apparently it is actually frowned on. Who knew?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 26, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I just found out it is illegal to kill people that annoy you. Apparently it is actually frowned on. Who knew?


You _Just _have to convince 12 other people that the annoyance justified their permanent removal.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I just found out it is illegal to kill people that annoy you. Apparently it is actually frowned on. Who knew?



It's just not right is it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2017)

There is a way around the problem - publicly declare war on those concerned, then it will be legal to get rid of them !!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)

Local AFL team lost there final match...rather ordinary performance...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 30, 2017)

People that are too ignorant to do their job. This guy isn't stupid, he just isn't at the IQ level required. I ask him a technical question and I get the 1,000 yard stare........and he is I.T. Field Support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mungo60 (Aug 30, 2017)

My teenage daughter applied for a casual job that is 20 miles away, she gets the job for $12 an hour and my fuel bill to drive her there and back is more than she makes in a week


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 30, 2017)

Rock cracked my windshield on the way to work this morning


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> I need Fubar to get me a job up in Canada. I could handle those hours/days. You hiring bro?
> 
> So what annoyed me today? Everything! I think I've had all of the middle east I can handle. Ready to return to ANYWHERE that I can see trees and grass and understand the damn language.
> 
> Seriously.......you hiring?



PM sent Roland. I have to get a new windshield every year Glenn. The last one had 13 rock chips

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

starting to think i won't get my 2 weeks holiday in a few weeks....too much work going on....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2017)

Australias ordinary performance against Japan in the soccer....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

that's rather odd....just noticed that over 400 posts have disappeared off my tally....hope there weren't any important ones amongst them?


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 5, 2017)

I wonder if when threads are archived if it reduces your tally?


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2017)

Tough meeting with the hotel groups owner.

He is 83 years old and still a practising barrister but didnt feel good telling him about what the ops director has been upto and is the reason i resigned.
Other managers have also told him the same sort of thing but it still wasn't a pleasant thing to do even though he asked me to be completely honest and not hold back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 6, 2017)

I just saw the same thing Wayne. About 200-300 posts gone as I was over 8,000.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

useless performance by local football team


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 9, 2017)

Hoarder neighbor has infested all of the surrounding condo's including mine, with german roaches. Just had the first of 10 visits from the exterminator. Working to have her committed and her family clean up and exterminate her condo.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2017)

Sounds like a Blitzkreig attack....


----------



## rochie (Sep 10, 2017)

14 hour day at work on a sunday, bloody hate working Sundays


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2017)

long day Karl....especially for a Sunday.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Hoarder neighbor has infested all of the surrounding condo's including mine, with german roaches. Just had the first of 10 visits from the exterminator. Working to have her committed and her family clean up and exterminate her condo.



UGH!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 11, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Hoarder neighbor has infested all of the surrounding condo's including mine, with german roaches. Just had the first of 10 visits from the exterminator. Working to have her committed and her family clean up and exterminate her condo.


Had a job one summer at collage cleaning student apartments after they were vacated. Wasn't bad for the most part and paid pretty good but there was one apartment that I cleaned up after the exterminators had been there. There were so many dead roaches around everywhere that I filled up my vacuum cleaner bag with them.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 11, 2017)

The poor folks directly below her are way worse off, we are kinda kitty corner and one floor down. But the lady directly above me that shares a wall with the hoarder, she is a sweet nice "church lady" as they say down here, she was furious! She said some of the little buggers tried to join her in bed! She was the very picture of outraged!


----------



## at6 (Sep 13, 2017)

Now Robert, we both know that Roaches are the breakfast of champions. Eatum up yum.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2017)

My boss was fired today. I hate sudden changes that I didn't see coming.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 13, 2017)

Utility (electricity) company that just don't care. After 8 months and what amounts now to 2000 € they 'don't know whether the paper of interest went to the municipality offices', nor they don't know 'whether the answer to that paper ever came from those offices'. All in all, looks like another month of waiting for the electricity mains to cross the 6 ft road and another 10 ft to our new house.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 13, 2017)

Ouch! I have heard that things we take for granted in the States, such as rapid power/phone/utility hookups are not a given in most of Europe. That truly sucks! Hope the situation resolves correctly quickly!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 13, 2017)

That sucks!


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 14, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Ouch! I have heard that things we take for granted in the States, such as rapid power/phone/utility hookups are not a given in most of Europe. That truly sucks! Hope the situation resolves correctly quickly!



Contrary to the electrical company, the water supply company was fast - within two months I've had all permits and water was connected. Problem with the two utility companies is that they're state-owned monopolists - nobody ever lost the job at either for not doing the job on reasonable time table. Thus, if one is lucky, or know a person or two there, will had it's mains attached to the property in no time. If one has bad luck, and don't know someone who works there, should be armed with patience.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2017)

That stinks


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> That stinks


He's talking about electrical, not sewer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Ouch! I have heard that things we take for granted in the States, such as rapid power/phone/utility hookups are not a given in most of Europe. That truly sucks! Hope the situation resolves correctly quickly!



I think that applies to Eastern Europe, but no so much in Western Europe. I lived much of my life in Germany for instance, and the power, phone and utility were just as fast installed and hooked up as here in the United States. No slower at least. I had to wait a week and half for instance to get my internet hook up here in Louisiana. The longest it ever took me in Germany was about the same. 

Now in Eastern Europe, you are quite possibly correct.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2017)

A super busy week that left little time for much else....


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 15, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think that applies to Eastern Europe, but no so much in Western Europe. I lived much of my life in Germany for instance, and the power, phone and utility were just as fast installed and hooked up as here in the United States. No slower at least. I had to wait a week and half for instance to get my internet hook up here in Louisiana. The longest it ever took me in Germany was about the same.
> 
> Now in Eastern Europe, you are quite possibly correct.



My wife's sister lives in Stuttgart. Her words for the utility companies reflect your wiev. Or, my uncle's friend that lives in Munich saying the same.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2017)

I loved Stuttgart!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2017)

tomo pauk said:


> My wife's sister lives in Stuttgart. Her words for the utility companies reflect your wiev. Or, my uncle's friend that lives in Munich saying the same.



I lived in Stuttgart, and my family still lives there. Never had to wait an excessive amount of time there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> I loved Stuttgart!



My home...


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 15, 2017)

Germany that may be true. However I have family in France that will tell you outside of Paris it is a long wait for services. Especially if it is new construction. But even getting phone or internet service to a house that previously had it can take more than a month at times. And my ex-wifes family living in Portugal say the experience there is considerably worse. So it is not by any means limited to Eastern Europe. Indeed a buddy that works in Prague says service there is fast and comparable to the US.

Germany is far ahead of most of Europe in terms of service and quality of service.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 15, 2017)

You'll find that most things in North West Europe are a little more organised then the rest of Europe. Don't know why, but it seems to be true. In Scandinavia and the low countries it's at least as good as in Germany. I believe in the UK as well, but they don't belong to Europe anymore do they


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh, we still belong to Europe, but that Brexit thing will end our being part of the EU, whenever it happens.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 15, 2017)

I know Terry . Ah, probably you'll get a new government soon which will all put that brexit stuff in the bin and we're back at zero again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2017)

lost our lacrosse grand final.....


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm out of Whiskey and I don't feel like going to the store.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 18, 2017)

My work computer/network must be on a dial up connection. Seriously......


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 18, 2017)

at6 said:


> I'm out of Whiskey and I don't feel like going to the store.


I would say that is annoying indeed!


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 18, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> My work computer/network must be on a dial up connection. Seriously......


Pour water on it, likely means it is overheating.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 18, 2017)

Woke up to flashing lights in parking lot. Another college kid died of an overdose in the next building. I don’t understand why these kids do this when every day the news bombards us with the likely outcome of such risk taking...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Woke up to flashing lights in parking lot. Another college kid died of an overdose in the next building. I don’t understand why these kids do this when every day the news bombards us with the likely outcome of such risk taking...



Based off of this, as well as other posts you made (the cockroaches for instance), I would be searching for a better place to live by now.


----------



## pbehn (Sep 18, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Woke up to flashing lights in parking lot. Another college kid died of an overdose in the next building. I don’t understand why these kids do this when every day the news bombards us with the likely outcome of such risk taking...


Students frequently have mental health issues. My wife works in a university and she has some tales to tell. They have some suicide attempts every year, usually but not always unsuccessful. A few each year end up in psychiatric care. At least one a year falls in a river. A university has a few thousand people aged 18-21 which is possibly the most dangerous time for all types of misadventure. I remember when I started work, all 600 trainees were addressed by the training manager in a huge hall. He told us that statistically by the end of our training 4 of us would be dead, it turned out to be 5.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Sep 18, 2017)

I am to preform tomorrow with my orchestra but a fellow bassist broke my bridge and strings


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 18, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Based off of this, as well as other posts you made (the cockroaches for instance), I would be searching for a better place to live by now.


The problem is some of the condos are owned by "investors" who sometimes rent to people that would otherwise not be able to be here. Sucks but I can't afford a move at the moment.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2017)

Kai Stemm said:


> I am to preform tomorrow with my orchestra but a fellow bassist broke my bridge and strings


Sorry to hear that. Can it be fixed before tomorrow?


----------



## Kai Stemm (Sep 18, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Sorry to hear that. Can it be fixed before tomorrow?


It can be but I gotta work till late today


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 18, 2017)

Kai Stemm said:


> I am to preform tomorrow with my orchestra but a fellow bassist broke my bridge and strings


I hope it was an accident? Either way I am so sorry to hear that!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2017)

Out of whisky: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuggggggggggghhhhhhhhh
Broken Bassist: <BLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Sep 18, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I hope it was an accident? Either way I am so sorry to hear that!


It was an accident just gotta remember not to leave my bass unattended for longer periods of time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> The problem is some of the condos are owned by "investors" who sometimes rent to people that would otherwise not be able to be here. Sucks but I can't afford a move at the moment.



Sorry to hear that. 

When my wife and I moved from Germany to Iowa 5 years ago, we rented in a townhome community. Had lots of problems with the other renters as well as the managers.

Quickly got out and bought a house.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 18, 2017)

Buying a house is no guarantee either. I've lived in he same house now for 24 years and have seen the neighborhood evolve. The house next door was owned by a nice elderly couple when we moved in, they sold to a nice young lady who later rented it to some relatives with BIG DOGS, then a crazy feminist moved in. Hint: crazy feminists hate kids - and men - and women who have kids. She finally moved out after we sprinkled enough holy water. Now there are a couple guys, post college, who asked if this was a quiet neighborhood, since their college partying days were behind them. The party starts 11pm every Thursday and ends around Sunday afternoon. Every week.


----------



## pbehn (Sep 18, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> Buying a house is no guarantee either. I've lived in he same house now for 24 years and have seen the neighborhood evolve. The house next door was owned by a nice elderly couple when we moved in, they sold to a nice young lady who later rented it to some relatives with BIG DOGS, then a crazy feminist moved in. Hint: crazy feminists hate kids - and men - and women who have kids. She finally moved out after we sprinkled enough holy water. Now there are a couple guys, post college, who asked if this was a quiet neighborhood, since their college partying days were behind them. The party starts 11pm every Thursday and ends around Sunday afternoon. Every week.


Feminists in my opinion are grumpy old men. They don't like anyone except their dogs and female friends who you must treat like royalty. I have one in my family, she now lives in a community of female dog walkers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> *Buying a house is no guarantee either.* I've lived in he same house now for 24 years and have seen the neighborhood evolve. The house next door was owned by a nice elderly couple when we moved in, they sold to a nice young lady who later rented it to some relatives with BIG DOGS, then a crazy feminist moved in. Hint: crazy feminists hate kids - and men - and women who have kids. She finally moved out after we sprinkled enough holy water. Now there are a couple guys, post college, who asked if this was a quiet neighborhood, since their college partying days were behind them. The party starts 11pm every Thursday and ends around Sunday afternoon. Every week.



Absolutely correct. That is why you do your research first though, and only move into certain neighborhoods.

Of course as in your case the neighborhood can evolve, and you have no influence on that, but I think your odds are pretty good if you buy in certain places...


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 18, 2017)

We live in a "growth" state, meaning the population is growing in a staggering fashion. Particularly this area as it has consistently rated in the top 10 places to live in the US. I have owned several homes, and built one. The issues here are that in some neighborhoods the HOA is, or becomes, an organization that puts the Gestapo to shame. The last house I built I had to have approval from the HOA, the Architecture Review Committee, and every neighbor in line of sight to even change the exterior trim color. We were required, in the middle of the worst drought in local history, to have at least 60% of our frontage landscaped with an approved selection of shrubbery, on and on it goes. And this all happened AFTER we moved in when the developer turned the HOA over to the community once build out was finished. 

When I lived in Cary the TOWN zoning committee was worse than the HOA, for instance no Yard Sale signs allowed. They would rip them up and fine you 50 dollars per sign. Home Depot was forbidden from adding their trademark orange stripe around their store as it was felt this was "tacky". Any tree larger than 3 inches in diameter that you wanted to remove from your own property required approval and a 250 "fee" to get the required approval. Then you had to advertise the fact you were removing a tree and solicit neighborhood comments and feedback for two weeks prior to removal. 

An approved palette of home colors and trims were published every year and you could not vary from them. Then of course there was the HOA in the neighborhood that you still had to get approval from for anything you did especially to the exterior of the house such as siding, a deck, a fence, play equipment for the kids etc etc. 

In Florida I lived in a community that was great when we moved in, then evolved to the point where no vehicles could be parked on the street or in the driveway. Had to be in the garage. Also no "commercial" vehicles which they defined as Pickup trucks and full sized SUV's regardless of what they were used for. There was a 4 acre plot on the outskirts of the town that was fenced for parking those vehicles and then you were allowed to use an electric cart to get home. All this as well happened AFTER I moved into the neighborhood. And yes I stayed active at HOA meetings and so forth. But of course majority rules and it sucks they can impose these restrictions on you AFTER you have been there for awhile. 

So buying a house is not the answer for me anymore, at least not here. But both my kids live in the area so I am reluctant to leave the area so I am more or less stuck here. Beware the HOA!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah, I am not a big fan of HOA's.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2017)

getting bothered with work stuff....I'm on holidays....


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 19, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> getting bothered with work stuff....I'm on holidays....


That is one of my pet peeves. A cell phone (or back awhile, a pager) is treated like it is an electronic leash. And employers seem to deem everything an emergency now. It sucks to be given a guilt trip if you take some time off.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2017)

A-fricken men! I tell my crew when they are on vacation I will only contact them only if it's a real emergency (like their spouse is in an accident). I'd rather spend an hour looking for something then disturbing them for 5 minutes.

People need a break to recharge their batteries

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2017)

Well....more issues to deal with today.....


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2017)

It's fall and we can't get above single digit temps.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 22, 2017)

Well you do live in the "Great White North" eh? Keep your Tuque handy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

didn't get the result in AFL footy game this afternoon i was hoping for....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

Tottenham leading Westham 2-0 at half time....


and before you say anything Karl...Nick off...


----------



## rochie (Sep 23, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Tottenham leading Westham 2-0 at half time....
> 
> 
> and before you say anything Karl...Nick off...



Saying nothing !!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2017)

rochie said:


> Saying nothing !!!!!



and you can further nick off....


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2017)

Just love it when your boss uses you for his personal admin instead of using the actual admin.

God I'm glad I only have 5 weeks left in this crap hole.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 24, 2017)

EZ-Masks. Just used my first set, or rather tried to. It was for my 1:48 Stuka. Confirmed it was the correct set, no visible shrinkage, however the masks are not even close. And they actually cover several frames as opposed to just the panels. I am NOT impressed!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2017)

People who are incapable of thinking for themselves...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2017)

Work job not done in my absence....


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 26, 2017)

So this morning it literally took two of us to open my front door. Found out my upstairs neighbor had the opposite issue she could not close hers. Turns out the repair work they are doing where my foundation leak was undermined the rest of that side foundation and the building settled by about a half inch. Does not sound like much but it caused my door to pinch in the frame and hers to sag enough the door no longer closes. Repair crews outside now installing helical piers!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 26, 2017)

I will never watch another pro sports event.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> I will never watch another pro sports event.



Good maybe NFL prices will go down for the rest of us...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 27, 2017)

Just love bosses that make assumptions before finding out the facts. 

5 weeks to go and I'm out of here.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2017)

No clock watching Roland, you'll die. Maybe plant some self-destruct bugs in all their computers set to go off months from now


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2017)

Spent the morning dealing with work stuff.....my working holiday continues....


----------



## at6 (Sep 28, 2017)

Forget working holidays. It's not a holiday if you're working.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2017)

You got that right....and come tuesday a pile of work to catch up on....


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 29, 2017)

And they wonder why office shootings happen...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)

Adelaide did not play well in the AFL Grand Final.....and Lost!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2017)

Mankind...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 2, 2017)

Horrified! Just woke to the news from Las Vegas. No real words, just terribly sad.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah, is crazy and very sad.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2017)

Absolutely ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 2, 2017)

It makes you wonder about his motivation. More so since he had no known history of mental problems or contact with the police.


----------



## gomwolf (Oct 2, 2017)

Assignments of master's course... In my county, this week is most big holiday of this year. All my friends enjoying it except me.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)

My type 2 diabetes is acting up and I'm having trouble getting around. Can't get out for groceries.


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 2, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> My type 2 diabetes is acting up and I'm having trouble getting around. Can't get out for groceries.


Truly sorry to hear that, I know it can be a struggle. Hopefully you have access to someone to help out?


----------



## pbehn (Oct 2, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> My type 2 diabetes is acting up and I'm having trouble getting around. Can't get out for groceries.


My mother has diabetes, a good chiropodist has made a huge difference, I hope it get better.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2017)

Sorry to hear that OW - I can fully appreciate your frustration, as I experience similar problems due to severe Rheumatoid Arthritis.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 2, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Mankind...


Mankind has shown a heroic response, brave and dedicated people doing what they can to help

On the other side Laura Robson tweets that she is OK, and her friends are helping. Amazingly enough Laura, my thoughts are not with you at this moment.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 3, 2017)

What annoyed me today doesn't cut it. What absolutely PISSED ME OFF today...

Nah, it would get political and I know the rules so I'll just say this. I wish all evil thoughts on Hillary and Haley Geffman Gold. Mrs. Gold actually said she isn't sympathetic to Las Vegas because country music fans are nothing but Republican gun toters. 

OMG......I just need to stop now......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 3, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> What annoyed me today doesn't cut it. What absolutely PISSED ME OFF today...
> 
> Nah, it would get political and I know the rules so I'll just say this. I wish all evil thoughts on Hillary and Haley Geffman Gold. Mrs. Gold actually said she isn't sympathetic to Las Vegas because country music fans are nothing but Republican gun toters.
> 
> OMG......I just need to stop now......


"Forgive them for they know not what they do."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2017)

Heaps to do at work after 2 weeks off...


...and the concert shootings in the US....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2017)

I either severely strained my right thumb, right at the joint where it goes into the hand without me even realizing it, or the Gout that usually just affects my feet and knees has spread to the thumb nuckle!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2017)

OUCH!


----------



## at6 (Oct 4, 2017)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I ether severly strained my right thumb right at the joint that it goes into the hand without me even ralizing it or the Gout that usually just affects my feed and knees has spread to the thumb nuckle!


Ow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That post makes my thumb ache.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeah, tell me about it. I work with my hands all day as well, so that's been fun. Every once and a while I'll get a shot of pain up to my elbow and shoulder, which makes me thing it's just a strain. I sure hope so. Time to pick up a thumb splint and a cool pack.

Guess I won't be hitch-hiking for a while.


----------



## at6 (Oct 4, 2017)

She'll eat your food, then take a poo, jump into your lap and leave a crap. her name is Roo. No wonder she's my foster dog and no one would adopt her as now I'm doing another load of laundry.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2017)

Nothing annoyed me today, but it is only 7:29am so there is a vast myriad of annoyances available to me. Just waiting for the hammer to fall.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2017)

heaps to do at work....


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 5, 2017)

Still not a billionaire!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2017)

Hurricanes

Hurricane season needs to ****ing die and go away.

Looks like we are going to take a direct hit here where I live with the next one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hopefully it craps out (weakens) before it gets to you. 

Unfortunately with hurricanes it doesn't seem to be so much _when_ but _where/who _gets hit. 
I mean you know they are cumming (average 6.3 per year) so _somebody _is going to get hit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2017)

This one will hopefully be no more than a Cat 1 when it hits, but all of the track models have it hitting us early Sunday morning.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2017)

My work annoys me. A few weeks ago they threw out my team leader and now everything is going to pots. Anyone in need of a good scientific programmer?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 6, 2017)

TransCanada kills Energy East, Eastern Mainline pipeline projects

Wanna invest in Canada's energy sector? Get a lottery ticket instead.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2017)

Soon to be Hurricane Nate...


----------



## pbehn (Oct 6, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Soon to be Hurricane Nate...


Looking at the pictures from the latest hurricanes, can building codes be improved to minimise the damage?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Looking at the pictures from the latest hurricanes, can building codes be improved to minimise the damage?



In America where houses are built out of particle board and plywood?

Yeah it can be improved...lol


----------



## pbehn (Oct 6, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> In America where houses are built out of particle board and plywood?
> 
> Yeah it can be improved...lol


I was thinking of something like houses built with a structure like a 20ft container as a basement, so a family can keep their possessions safe. A hurricane isn't an earthquake you get some warning. Or something like a concrete warehouse for cars so they could be hunkered down instead of being wiped out.


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 6, 2017)

Trouble is in a lot of hurricane "country" (Florida, Carolinas, Alabama and whole gulf coast) if you dig down 3-6 feet you hit water. 
Modern beach houses are built on stilts 





doesn't mean you can ride out the Hurricane in one though.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 6, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> Trouble is in a lot of hurricane "country" (Florida, Carolinas, Alabama and whole gulf coast) if you dig down 3-6 feet you hit water.
> Modern beach houses are built on stilts
> .


Believe it or not SR where I worked in Saudi Arabia (outside of Dammam) if you dig down three feet you hit water too, they hit it trying to put in a concrete base for a new Charpy machine. What I meant is more use of engineering, use of concrete etc. Basically an attitude of that accepts hurricanes happen as a norm not that they are freak events.


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 6, 2017)

You are quite right.
Many original beach houses were built either between the wars or just after WW II when A, land was cheap, and B. middle class families could reach the beach areas using cars. They weren't meant to be year round and in fact many of the older ones weren't much more than wooden tents. Wood Frame work, outer siding, no insulation, and no interior wall covering (exposed studs) Plumbing was primitive (bring your drinking water in jugs and a trip to the bathroom in the middle of the night might require shoes and a flashlight.) During the 60s, 70s, and 80s most of these were either converted to "year round", enlarged or torn down and replaced by much larger structures. However there wasn't much in the way of building codes governing storm damage. And we wound up with the cycle of build, storm damage, rebuild what was there with insurance money, storm damage and rebuild again. 

It is only in the last 5-15 years that local governments have been redoing the building codes in shore areas. And usually existing structures are exempt. Only if you need a new permit for major renovations or repairs will you be forced by the government to upgrade. What your insurance company may require is a different story

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2017)

pbehn said:


> I was thinking of something like houses built with a structure like a 20ft container as a basement, so a family can keep their possessions safe. A hurricane isn't an earthquake you get some warning. Or something like a concrete warehouse for cars so they could be hunkered down instead of being wiped out.



You can't have basements here. We are at sea level or below almost every where. I am sort of at the highest point for instance at about 6 feet above sea level. If you have a basement, it would be under water. 

The main problem is storm surge, and a plywood and particle board constructed house like most houses here will not survive that, especially when the winds are also 110 mph and higher. Fortunately the house we are renting here is made of brick. 

Most of the houses directly down on the coast line here and all the little barrier islands are all build on stilts.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Believe it or not SR where I worked in Saudi Arabia (outside of Dammam) if you dig down three feet you hit water too, they hit it trying to put in a concrete base for a new Charpy machine. What I meant is more use of engineering, use of concrete etc. Basically an attitude of that accepts hurricanes happen as a norm not that they are freak events.



Many of the older houses here such as mine are brick, and are built much better than the plywood particle board cheap crap houses built today. Most of the older houses or high end houses are built of brick, and will withstand hurricane force winds and storm surge. 

I was asking a coworker today who has lived his whole life here, if we would be okay where we are at. He asked how old my house was. I told him, he said you will be fine. It is built better than the houses built today...lol


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 6, 2017)

Totally agree! I have been working in the building supply trade for many years and have witnessed a steady decline in standards. 16'" between joists used to be the norm, now 24" is ok.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 6, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Many of the older houses here such as mine are brick, and are built much better than the plywood particle board cheap crap houses built today. Most of the older houses or high end houses are built of brick, and will withstand hurricane force winds and storm surge.
> 
> I was asking a coworker today who has lived his whole life here, if we would be okay where we are at. He asked how old my house was. I told him, he said you will be fine. It is built better than the houses built today...lol



It is amazing how little regard to weather that people pay when building things. In the UK houses are built on flood plains, OK it maybe only once every fifty years that it floods (based on records of the last 200 years) but that doesn't mean it wont flood for the next five years in a row. I moved into a new school building in the 1960s. Within a year it flooded in a storm because it had flat rooves and the wall in the sports hall had to be reinforced with steel cables because the wind nearly blew it in. Well who would have thought it? Heavy rain and high winds close to the coast in Northern England? That is normal, not a freak event, it is why for over a thousand years houses had pitched rooves, it is also why we never built long wide streets, they channel the wind into things.


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 6, 2017)

You do have to be careful that a Brick house is really brick and not a wood stick house with a brick veneer. If Der Adler's is really old it is not a problem but there were a lot of house and condos built with decorative brick walls. one layer of brick with long nails/studs sticking out of the wooden wall for the bricks to be layed around and mortared in place. We had a car hit a condo building with such a "wall" and about eight feet of brick peeled off the wall and fell on the car. Looking up at the next 15 feet or so brick (3 story building) hanging on the wall with those little nails didn't make us feel too good 

A true brick wall should have a "half" brick every so often. That is because a true brick wall was double thick and the "half" bricks were actually a full length brick turned sideways to go into the other "layer" and tie them together, providing more integrity than just mortar. 





patterns vary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 6, 2017)

Good post and informative, not the same in UK though, my house has two brick walls but not tied together there is a two inch cavity between to prevent damp., I note those bricks are three times longs (approx.) as they are wide.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> You do have to be careful that a Brick house is really brick and not a wood stick house with a brick veneer. If Der Adler's is really old it is not a problem but there were a lot of house and condos built with decorative brick walls. one layer of brick with long nails/studs sticking out of the wooden wall for the bricks to be layed around and mortared in place. We had a car hit a condo building with such a "wall" and about eight feet of brick peeled off the wall and fell on the car. Looking up at the next 15 feet or so brick (3 story building) hanging on the wall with those little nails didn't make us feel too good
> 
> A true brick wall should have a "half" brick every so often. That is because a true brick wall was double thick and the "half" bricks were actually a full length brick turned sideways to go into the other "layer" and tie them together, providing more integrity than just mortar.
> View attachment 467947
> ...



Yeah, this house is definately a brick house.

Made it through Katrina...

My only concern is the very tall pine trees behind the house. I am not worrying about them uprooting tomorrow, but that the upper portions snap off and fall on the roof. If I owned this house, I would cut them down.

I'm actually looking forward to seeing how the palm tree in my front yard holds up.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 7, 2017)

Be safe Chris!


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoping Chris and all our gulf coast people made it through OK.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2017)

It missed us all together. We were supposed to take a direct hit. On Saturday it turned east and hit Mississippi and Alabama.

Sorry for them, but I am not complaining...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)

Health issues not improving.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> Health issues not improving.



Sorry to hear that. I hope things take a turn for the better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> Health issues not improving.



I echo Chris's comment, fingers crossed for you man.....


----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 10, 2017)

Old Wizard said:


> Health issues not improving.


Ouch, very sorry to hear that, hope it turns around for you soon!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2017)

Thumb finally started to feel better last Wed, Thurs, and Friday, but swelling, redness, and pain came back with a vengeance over the weekend. Looks to be Gout. Started on Gout meds last night, so hopefully that helps get rid of it once and for all.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 12, 2017)

There has been a crash of a Eurofighter in Spain which sadly took the life of the pilot. 
Fighter jet crashes as plane returns to airbase and 'pilot didn't eject in time'

Half the press articles in UK covering it find some way to link this tragedy to Catalonian independence and Brexit negotiations. SOBs


----------



## at6 (Oct 12, 2017)

My condolences to the family. More and more, "news" people are becoming scum of the Earth. Even lower than politicians, used car salesmen, lawyers, and tel-evangelists.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2017)

Dang it


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2017)

This came into the kitchen at work tonight .......


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2017)

Been back on the ice twice this week to coach my high school girls hockey team and I am sore all over. Could it be I am getting old and I am not as in shape as I once was? 

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 12, 2017)

at6 said:


> My condolences to the family. More and more, "news" people are becoming scum of the Earth. Even lower than politicians, used car salesmen, lawyers, and tel-evangelists.



If I want your opinion, I'll give it to you!

Tragedies are a time to remind us of the fleeting nature of life, not to make a political point.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)

expected deivery o f stock did not happen.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 17, 2017)

The new guy that is taking over for the I.T. service departments that I am over just proceeded to tell me I was wrong about how soft phones work. This is a service that I have managed for over a year and it is the #3 highest rated service in the company......but I'm wrong. This IDIOT has never done anything with phones, other than watch YouTube videos.....but I'm wrong.

Man, it's just time for me to go from this place. I wonder if I would get in trouble if I punch him in the throat.

The good news......14 days to go and I'm out of here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 17, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> The new guy that is taking over for the I.T. service departments that I am over just proceeded to tell me I was wrong about how soft phones work. This is a service that I have managed for over a year and it is the #3 highest rated service in the company......but I'm wrong. This IDIOT has never done anything with phones, other than watch YouTube videos.....but I'm wrong.
> 
> Man, it's just time for me to go from this place. I wonder if I would get in trouble if I punch him in the throat.
> 
> The good news......14 days to go and I'm out of here.


Just smile sweetly Thor, don't argue or advise, just walk away in two weeks time knowing he will start learning by mistakes. If you are going to a completely different company why not amuse yourself by putting him on a bum steer on every issue?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2017)

13 days........tick tock tick tock


----------



## pbehn (Oct 18, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> 13 days........tick tock tick tock


In our Saudi Argot that was twelve get ups and a get up and go..


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2017)

The bulb in one of my desk lamps decided to die, but did so explosively !
Blew the glass globe across the desk, leaving the remainder of the bulb in the lamp, with the globe knocking over a jar of thinners, which ran all over the place !
B*ll*cks !!


----------



## at6 (Oct 18, 2017)

Krikey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're fortunate that there was no fire.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2017)

The events of the last 24 hours have absolutely annoyed me. No, they have me absolutely angry.

I will leave it at that however, as I will not break our forums No Politics rule.

If what has transpired does not irk you however, but certain other events do, then you are a hypocrite.

I’ll show myself to the door now...


----------



## at6 (Oct 18, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The events of the last 24 hours have absolutely annoyed me. No, they have me absolutely angry.
> 
> I will leave it at that however, as I will not break our forums No Politics rule.
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to what events and will gladly discuss it with you in a personal message setting so that we don't break the rules even though I've sort of bent them a few times as you may recall. I'm thick skinned but still get super pi*sed at many things I find wrong. At the very least you be able to vent some. What else are friends for?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 19, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The events of the last 24 hours have absolutely annoyed me. No, they have me absolutely angry.
> 
> I will leave it at that however, as I will not break our forums No Politics rule.
> 
> ...



I can't say I'm even up to speed on the nonsense of US politics. Anything that hits my Facebook page I immediately block. Anything on CNN, MSN, FoxNews, or other news websites that have the names of Trump or Hillary or whoever in the headline I don't even bother reading the headline, much less the article. And I can tell you I'm happier for it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 19, 2017)

Adler, I see so many things on a national, state and local level that leave me angry and disappointed that I frequently feel glad to be running out of years. I know it's hard but I try to remember that for me this not my world any longer and when my times comes, those who cause my  are welcome to whatever kind of sh!thole they find themselves in. Now you know how I've been able to stay pretty much within the forum rules lately. I might actually become nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2017)

The amount of orders of product I have in place to be supplied and it simply all can't be done within a timeframe that i would like.


----------



## at6 (Oct 19, 2017)

Having to get early so that I can take my brother and his daughter to a dental appointment because all they have are "Lawn Ornaments" in the driveway. They don't try to take of anything so that their cars break down and then they lie to me about how they are trying to get something to drive. Sad to say that if all of my relatives died I wouldn't miss even one of them.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 21, 2017)

Unstaffed check-in counters at airports.


----------



## at6 (Oct 21, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> Unstaffed check-in counters at airports.


In that case, how in the h*ll are you supposed to board your flight?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 21, 2017)

Precisely. Yesterday at San Diego, Delta had only one person working the main bag check area. Finally a lady told us to go outside and check it at the curbside check-in. What a pain. But we got home safely, and our bags made it, too. So, all's well that ends well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)

Westham lost again....have they decided not to turn up for games or what....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2017)

was doing an excel sheet for a review of production priorities....just as i finished it, the power went out.......gone.....had to start again....


----------



## rochie (Oct 26, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Westham lost again....have they decided not to turn up for games or what....


Not so bad last night mate.
How did Spurs lose from 2 - 0 up ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2017)

rochie said:


> Not so bad last night mate.
> How did Spurs lose from 2 - 0 up ?



maybe they left early like my guys...?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2017)

Someone managed to make a duplicate of one of my credit cards and had used it several times around town last weekend before a vendor finally reported it as suspicious. Thankfully the most expensive purchase was $143 dollars, but still pi$$es me off. I'm not being held responsible for the charges, but makes me mad knowing some low life has that ability.
My question is if the vender suspected it was fraudulent, why do they accept it. I suppose it's easier for them to take the card and get payment and let the credit card company do the hard work.


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 27, 2017)

In a way you have received about the best service possible. Not what you want to hear but they can't do a much better job of restricting things without making credit cards more difficult to use. You may be expecting a 16-20 year old clerk to be on the look out for fraud  

My wife has had a small business account compromised several times(we only used it with about 4 vendors) and at different times was notified that "people" had tried to buy large screen TVs over 1200 miles away or in one case, plane tickets to Montego Bay. Red flags when most of purchases were shipping supplies and postage  

On the other hand I have been denied a transaction on a gas pump because I was out of my normal use area, cleared up with a phone call but a pain in the butt on a long drive. I also remember my first trip to Canada when my card was refused at a pay phone (before cell phones ) because the card was being used out of country. Had to scrounge up enough coins to call the credit card company on the pay phone to tell them it was me.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2017)

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate that they caught the fraudulent activity as fast as they did before anything else was charged up. Hopefully the low-life just got that one cards info.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 27, 2017)

Modern politics, on another forum all I posted was "Things are getting Messi in Barcelona" and I had my account cancelled.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Modern politics, on another forum all I posted was "Things are getting Messi in Barcelona" and I had my account cancelled.



I once got suspended from CBC news. It was after that catastrophic earthquake in Japan a few years ago. The article mentioned that a meter high tsunami might hit the islands again and someone posted, "...who would be afraid of a meter high wave..." and I commented back something like, "....Japanese midgets and dwarfs?...."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2017)

Thankfully you only got stung small, Buck.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2017)

rochie said:


> Not so bad last night mate.
> How did Spurs lose from 2 - 0 up ?





Wayne Little said:


> maybe they left early like my guys...?



Hey Karl, i didn't know at the time that it was Westham who spoilt your day.....only found out yesterday, then it clicked for me....not really sorry though mate..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 28, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Hey Karl, i didn't know at the time that it was Westham who spoilt your day.....only found out yesterday, then it clicked for me....not really sorry though mate..


This reply was removed due to the extreme profanity it contains

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 28, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Modern politics, on another forum all I posted was "Things are getting Messi in Barcelona" and I had my account cancelled.





fubar57 said:


> I once got suspended from CBC news. It was after that catastrophic earthquake in Japan a few years ago. The article mentioned that a meter high tsunami might hit the islands again and someone posted, "...who would be afraid of a meter high wave..." and I commented back something like, "....Japanese midgets and dwarfs?...."


There many sites that will ban or suspend you just for farting wrong. I've observed a trend where people are finding more and more things offensive to the point of becoming oppressive. I find nothing political about noting that things are getting messy in Barcelona. I only hope that their situation doesn't escalate into a violent confrontation. As for Japanese midgets and dwarfs, the shallow end of the pool is like the deep end for them. I do have to admit though that I've seen photos of some little cuties that I wouldn't mind dating.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 28, 2017)

at6 said:


> There many sites that will ban or suspend you just for farting wrong. I've observed a trend where people are finding more and more things offensive to the point of becoming oppressive. I find nothing political about noting that things are getting messy in Barcelona. I only hope that their situation doesn't escalate into a violent confrontation. As for Japanese midgets and dwarfs, the shallow end of the pool is like the deep end for them. I do have to admit though that I've seen photos of some little cuties that I wouldn't mind dating.



It was only a joke anyway, Lionel Messi is Barcelonas best player.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 28, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> I once got suspended from CBC news. It was after that catastrophic earthquake in Japan a few years ago. The article mentioned that a meter high tsunami might hit the islands again and someone posted, "...who would be afraid of a meter high wave..." and I commented back something like, "....Japanese midgets and dwarfs?...."


A buddy of mine is a pilot for Delta. He was flying into Japan the day of the earthquake. He posted his experience on a game bb and it went viral. Next thing he knows he called on the carpet for violating company policy, blah blah blah.
His story produced much interesting commentary.


----------



## at6 (Oct 29, 2017)

pbehn said:


> It was only a joke anyway, Lionel Messi is Barcelonas best player.


That shows how attention I pay to sports.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2017)

Hoped the Hammers would win....they didn't....

Know Karl isn't happy either...watched the Man.U v Spurs game...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2017)

Found out today a material delivery i was expecting isn't happening....supplier ran out of source material...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2017)

Co-worker brought in left-over Halloween candy this morning. I grabbed 2 two packs of Straburst fruit chews, Upon opening them 3 of the 4 candies were lemon flavor! Dangit anyhow!!! Not very fond of lemon candy!


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 1, 2017)

35 degrees (F) and snow!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> I once got suspended from CBC news. It was after that catastrophic earthquake in Japan a few years ago. The article mentioned that a meter high tsunami might hit the islands again and someone posted, "...who would be afraid of a meter high wave..." and I commented back something like, "....Japanese midgets and dwarfs?...."



I am ashamed to admit, I laughed at that!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 1, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> 35 degrees (F) and snow!



Beats 1991, though.
where in MN are you?

asks the guy from Minneapolis.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2017)

Well....I thought about it and nothing bothered me today....


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 4, 2017)

Scrappers cherry picking my trash. If you are going to dig through my bin, clean up after yourself!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 4, 2017)

Cleaning the house today found a bottle of tequila. The wife was out and phoned that she was stopping at the grocery store, do I need anything? Limes I say. 3 hours later, not touching the tequila, waiting for the limes she comes home with everything but the limes.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2017)

Hammers got hammered again......4-1 by Liverpool this time....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2017)

and Leeds lost too....everyone lost this weekend that I follow....


----------



## pbehn (Nov 6, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> and Leeds lost too....everyone lost this weekend that I follow....


I am married to a Liverpool supporter so it was a good weekend, especially since Jose lost, nothing against Man United its just funny when Mourinho loses and goes in to wasp chewing mode. he is even funnier than Arsene Wenger after a defeat, their post match interviews were comedy gold.


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Hammers got hammered again......4-1 by Liverpool this time....


Bilic has been sacked Wayne, hope you dont get moyes !


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah it was only a matter of time before he was shown the door Karl....


----------



## rochie (Nov 7, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Yeah it was only a matter of time before he was shown the door Karl....


And you got Moyes !
Genuinely sorry for West Ham Fans


----------



## rochie (Nov 7, 2017)

I have been well and truly shafted by my general manager.
Seriously considering walking out and starting my new job early !


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 7, 2017)

There's this kid we hired right out of college who thinks he's still sauntering around the dorm. Sings snatches of songs, makes a stupid drip noise/whistle and a cat "meow" that apparently he thinks are all "cool". I swear I'm going to shoot the bastard if he doesn't get a grip on that little known, fast vanishing trait called "office decorum".

Already had a meeting with him even though he's not on my staff, also talked it over with his section head (who shall we say, has the spine of a marshmallow). *SIGH*

The kid has talent but not THAT much, I could replace him in about two weeks but as I said, he's not on my staff.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 7, 2017)

rochie said:


> I have been well and truly shafted by my general manager.
> Seriously considering walking out and starting my new job early !



Hey rochi, I'd tell the general manager to stuff it and head to the new job if I were you, the hell with him/her.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2017)

I agree. Give him a run down on his ancestry, and then tell him to take a **** off pill !


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 7, 2017)

I've always appreciated the policy of my uncle. When someone gave notice, he called them into his office, paid them two weeks severance and then escorted them from the building. Cut down on those last day worker's comp claims.


----------



## rochie (Nov 7, 2017)

The only thing stopping me walking for now is my team of chefs.
If i did walk out they would be the only ones to feel any effect !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2017)

rochie said:


> And you got Moyes !
> Genuinely sorry for West Ham Fans



Well guess we will see....



rochie said:


> I have been well and truly shafted by my general manager.
> Seriously considering walking out and starting my new job early !



It's tough when someone sh!ts on you, maybe an early move is worth the thought....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 8, 2017)

Going down the rabbit hole of reading threads on this forum, finding one and going "Hey, I'd love to get into this discussion" only to realize the last post was 10 years ago...


----------



## at6 (Nov 8, 2017)

Peter Gunn said:


> Going down the rabbit hole of reading threads on this forum, finding one and going "Hey, I'd love to get into this discussion" only to realize the last post was 10 years ago...


We are masters of resurrecting dead threads. Just check Color Pics for Model, or several others such as the Speed of Dark.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2017)

Careful what you wish for...

No lunch break.....bummer....


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2017)

Peter Gunn said:


> Going down the rabbit hole of reading threads on this forum, finding one and going "Hey, I'd love to get into this discussion" only to realize the last post was 10 years ago...



Sometimes opening on old thread brings new life and an answer into it. Remember to start out with..."I realize this is an old thread but....."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 9, 2017)

There are times when old threads contain great photos and in the case of old modeling threads, information on building or painting kits.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2017)

Picked up this little dandy coming home from PG an hour ago. About the size of quarter in the center, almost came through, glass everywhere inside the car...


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 9, 2017)

Glad you are OK, Windshields can be replaced even though a pain in the ass.


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 9, 2017)

rochie said:


> The only thing stopping me walking for now is my team of chefs.
> If i did walk out they would be the only ones to feel any effect !


 
You, Sir, are a man of honor.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 9, 2017)

Cat knocked my game board off the cabinet. Pieces down the drain.


----------



## rochie (Nov 10, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> You, Sir, are a man of honor.


Thank you Sir


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

Got an order today to ship to the Netherlands, that was half expected but I have no material due to make the product for 2 weeks....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 14, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> You, Sir, are a man of honor.



(In reference to Rochi) Agreed, doing the right thing is NEVER wrong. Well played sir!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2017)

Australia just can't score a goal in the Soccer.....times a running out....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2017)

Mosquitos! If just one animal could become extinct!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 16, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Mosquitos! If just one animal could become extinct!


Wrong thread. That should be in "Twin Engine aircraft that annoy you"


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 16, 2017)

Got my property tax estimate for 2018.
%13.8 increase.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2017)

Gnomey said:


> Mosquitos! If just one animal could become extinct!



Watch out for Zika over there. I did my damnedest to prevent from being bitten while in Suriname in September.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Nov 17, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> Got my property tax estimate for 2018.
> %13.8 increase.


Gotta pay mine tomorrow. Nearly wipes out one month's Social Security check.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2017)

people who butt into other peoples business...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Watch out for Zika over there. I did my damnedest to prevent from being bitten while in Suriname in September.



I tried that's for sure however I had to stop movingg occasionally to take pictures and the little blighters were voracious so still have a few which antihistamines have taken care of.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2017)

Dammit.....the hammers lost another one.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2017)

Another pain in My @ss.....yet another item really needed at work, delayed another couple of weeks....


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 22, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Another pain in My @ss.....yet another item really needed at work, delayed another couple of weeks....


I hear you. I've been waiting a week for a hydraulic ram to be rebuilt and it looks like it ain't happening anytime soon. Hope the boss likes everything taking twice as long to make as I have to haul all the half finished product across the shop to another machine, and wait for it to be available.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> I hear you. I've been waiting a week for a hydraulic ram to be rebuilt and it looks like it ain't happening anytime soon. Hope the boss likes everything taking twice as long to make as I have to haul all the half finished product across the shop to another machine, and wait for it to be available.



Friggin' frustrating man.....can't do the the job without the tools...!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2017)

been feeling a bit off the past day or two....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2017)

Got to sleep at around 05.00 hrs this morning (my own fault - stayed up late struggling with parts fit on a model), and then some ***tard started drilling a hole in the road outside at 07.45 hrs !!!
Now there's a friggin' great truck dumping stuff, ready to fill the hole, and an even bigger roller / thumper thingy with it's engine ticking over like a squadron of tanks.
**** off - I want to sleep !!!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 29, 2017)

Get yourself some foam type ear plugs. Helps me sleep when I'm working nights. They could drop a bomb outside my window and I wouldn't wake up


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2017)

I'd rather use a GPMG and two belts of 200 rounds, against the noisy bastids !


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2017)

Just watching the sport on the news Westham 0 Everton 4 overnight......


----------



## rochie (Nov 30, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Just watching the sport on the news Westham 0 Everton 4 overnight......


Yep the Moyes effect, you even made Rooney look good


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2017)

Seems they are going backwards Karl.....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2017)

What annoyed me? The Christmas banner....



Just kidding, how do yu guys like the new masterwork of Master Wurger?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 3, 2017)

Marcel said:


> What annoyed me? The Christmas banner....
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, how do yu guys like the new masterwork of Master Wurger?


Looks good to me, wonder what is going to replace it next October

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2017)

Not feeling well all day...


----------



## at6 (Dec 3, 2017)

rochie said:


> Looks good to me, wonder what is going to replace it next October


A picture of you?


----------



## rochie (Dec 3, 2017)

at6 said:


> A picture of you?


Have to be this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh what a Happy face.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2017)

Waited in most of the day, expecting a parcel delivery - Royal Mail parcel deliveries are normally fairly prompt, arriving around 13.00 hrs, Monday to Friday, but nothing today.
Strange, as this was a kit, dispatched on Thursday, and ordered at the same time as Karl ordered his, which he received on Saturday.
So, another wait tomorrow, and I just hope it hasn't gone missing !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2017)

Fingers crossed Terry....


----------



## rochie (Dec 5, 2017)

My staff seem to think i will just change my life to suit their needs yet when i ask them to change a shift at work to help me, they are always busy !
3and a half weeks to go.....


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 5, 2017)

snow and cold


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 5, 2017)

Went to bed around 2330 and woke up at 0400. Normally when I wake up I'm up, so today is going to be a struggle.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2017)

I know that feeling - if I get two hours I'm lucky.
Good news is, that kit arrived today !


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 5, 2017)

30 degrees and 30mph winds today made for a very unpleasant work day. The 60 degrees yesterday seems like a distant memory.


----------



## Kai Stemm (Dec 5, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> 30 degrees and 30mph winds today made for a very unpleasant work day. The 60 degrees yesterday seems like a distant memory.


Same problem here, the off and on snow didn't help either


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 5, 2017)

I came home from work to discover that my youngest son had "helped" by shoveling all the wet snow into a big pile on the front steps. So it was hard as rock. Yay.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2017)

Having successfully sprayed the first colours on the Bf110 for the current GB, I went to the pub for a couple of hours, at around 21.15, getting home at just after midnight.
Opened the front door, to find that the back door was wide open, and I'd been burgled !!!
The house is trashed, the Bf110 included, and all of my camera gear has gone, along with my compressor and airbrushes, and some minor bits and pieces.
Spent around two hours with SOCO, who really woke up when I mentioned that my de-activated AK 47 (Chinese Type 56/2). with a mag loaded with inert training rounds, had also been taken .
I can now get some kip, but have to leave the house as it was after the break- in, and expect CID etc tomorrow morning.
P*ssed off ?
You ****ing bet I am !!!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 8, 2017)

Hope they catch the b*****ds! And you recover your stuff.
We got burgled once and all we got was a "call this number if you think anything else is missing."
They eventually caught the guy after a string of burglaries in the neighborhood, but we never got our stuff back.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2017)

Terry, I don't know what to say. I can only hope that your things can be recovered or that you insured and can get over this shock as quickly as possible.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2017)

I hope things work out for the best Terry


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2017)

Ah bollocks Terry, sorry mate, wish there was something i could do for you.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, Terry.


----------



## billrunnels (Dec 9, 2017)

A sleepless night


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks chaps.
Still waiting for C.I.D. and forensics to turn up.
The cameras were only covered by the insurance for my camper van (Doh !), and the keys for that have been taken too. The van can't move at the moment, as the battery is disconnected and flat.
Very much doubt any of the stuff will be recovered - probably 'smack heads', who'll sell it on for the price of a 'fix' - [email protected] !!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2017)

Had the CSI woman around, and she managed to get one finger print, but probably not defined enough, plus photos of two oily footprints on the carpet.
Two CID detectives also been around, taking details and a full list of missing items, with photographs of the items I had on file.
They have a few 'suspects' in mind, and will check the known 'outlets' for things like the cameras, but I don't hold out much hope. 
All camera gear and camera bag gone, except the tripod (!), along with a gold watch, the AK47, both compressors and airbrushes, my MkIIIA reflector gun sight and a few bits and pieces and around £10 in 2 Pence coins.
Spoiled my plans for photo trips next year, and can't finish any models yet. Will have to save up to replace the cameras I guess, but the worry is the loss of the van keys, which might have just been swept up with the loose change they were next to. I need to get a lock smith to open the van and change the locks and ignition barrel, if possible - b*ll*cks !!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear that my friend.

There is scum everywhere. I know you don’t have much hopein having your stuff returned, but I still hope it does.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks Chris. There's a slim chance of the cameras 'popping up' somewhere, but I'm not holding my breath.
The really inconvenient situation is regarding the keys for my camper van. I'm hoping they'll be discarded, and an attempt to take the van doesn't happen But that aside, I now can't even get into the van (which has a flat battery, which might stall attempted theft), and I'll have to wait until Monday before I can contact the insurance company, who I believe offer a service to get doors open, and / or contact a suitable locksmith, and also get the locks and ignition changed - if the parts are available.


----------



## swampyankee (Dec 9, 2017)

At least you get a response. Few US police forces will even bother sending detectives to a burglary.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 9, 2017)

Terry my friend I am so very sorry to hear this. I always picture you in a small friendly village away from the hustle and bustle of the city. I don't know if you rent or own but our policies cover everything at replacement value unless something is very rare and/or worth more than market value. I hope you have something of that sort to at least ameliorate your losses to at least some degree


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm very sorry to hear that too, Terry . I hope you will get back all stolen soon.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 9, 2017)

I am really sorry to hear this news Terry. Been broken into myself, maybe 20 years ago now. Took my brand new TV that I had bought two days previously. Must have been watching the house I think. Never saw it again. 

Does your stuff have any identification? If it does show up, cops will need to show that its stolen and more to the point that its yours. If you have receipts or some detailed written description that might help.

Not sure how things work in the UK, but in Australia its hard to dispose of stolen property through normal channels like pawn shops. Strong possibility it will be unloaded at the pub actually(the perpetrators are not real deep thinkers). Do you know if anyone has been watching your house lately, or people hanging around that you've not seen before. 

Chances of recovery are very slim, but stranger things have happened


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks very much for the kind words chaps, it's very much appreciated.

The relatively small town where I now live, and the immediate area, is not too bad overall, and generally friendly, but of course like anywhere else, there are some 'scallies' who pass through, mainly smack heads, who are opportunist thieves, out for a quick 'make' to get their next 'fix' - I firmly believe a single 9mm will take care of the problem and the drain on the social and financial 'aid' given to these low-life no-hopers, but then that's probably 'politically incorrect'.
The loss of the camera equipment, built up over the last three years or so, is a particularly heavy blow to me, especially as I have been involved in photography at a professional level for most of my adult life, and the thought that this equipment will be sold for a pittance really p*sses me off !
In general, I never considered that there was anything in my (rented) house of value to a potential burglar, apart from the camera equipment, which is normally kept in the case, and the case hidden from view, even if a search (by the average burglar) was made. 
But for once, I left one camera on the coffee table,covered by a cloth, and the camera case with the other cameras and equipment tucked between two chairs, as I'd used one just before going out. I also left the lights on, and the curtains closed - just sod's law that last night had to be the night when a scally struck !
I have a strong feeling that the house had been watched too, and it's very likely that the thief was of low intelligence, just grabbing what looked 'shiny' or expensive, and relatively easy to carry, to be 'disposed of' easily, as witnessed by the removal of the compressor on the kitchen table (where entry was gained), and the small manicure case on my desk (used for modelling purposes). The really valuable items, such as computer, paintings, some ornamental things and many of my books, were not even touched, and not recognised for their value, and it probably only took a few minutes to grab the stuff and get out.

The camera equipment is insured for travelling, and if stolen from my van, but I hadn't yet got around to insuring it at home - lesson learned, if a bit late !
Ah well, with a bit of luck, I might be able to afford to replace most of it before the air show season next year,although it may have to be 'pre-owned' kit, and plans for another overseas tour are now scuppered..
At least I was able to provide good, clear photos of everything stolen, and the Detectives remarked that these could be very useful in identifying the items if they do happen to turn up in the 'usual' places.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear there are no real leads Terry. I've been out all day and was hoping for some good news.

Have an eye on Kijiji for your stuff as, if this guy(s) as dumb as he seems, he may resort to selling the stuff on line.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2017)

That's what the CID and CSI people said and they will be checking those places, as well as other 'known' outlets.
Although I have little hope of ever seeing the cameras again, at least it's encouraging to know that the photos I provided are considered to be extremely helpful in identifying the goods, and that there's at least a chance that they just _might_ be located. Also, the CID will be 'watching' known suspects, so there's a chance - slim, but a chance.
I also remember seeing a stranger last night, as I left the house, standing in a slightly unusual location, apparently doing nothing, who looked away when I glanced in his direction. The same person was in the same place at around 19.00 on Thursday evening, when I went to the local shop - just a quick ten minute turn around - and also looked away then, when I glanced in his direction.
This info, and a reasonable description, has been passed on to the Police.

It's pointless me getting even madder about the loss of the camera equipment - what's done is done, and no good crying over spilled milk etc etc,
but the loss of the compressor is frustrating, as I can't get any further with the '110 (or take photos !!), and to add insult to injury, the new airbrush turned up today , which, without a compressor to attach it to, is about as useful as t*ts on a fish !!!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 9, 2017)

Terry, sounds like you were targeted rather than just a coincidental happenstance breakin. With the lights on and curtains drawn how did they/he/she/it know that you were not at home? Hard to think in such terms but even an acquaintance who knows your habits and what you have inside. Neighborhood kids for example. People who come to the door and offer free services to sell something, vacuum cleaners are a popular thing here. Free one room cleaning while they scope the place out. With my 100lb (45kg) Doberman, 170lb (77kg) Irish Wolfhound, and 75lb (34kg) German Shepherd roaming the house we don't get break-ins. A 9mm would be the least of their worries. Always prefered my 12ga with 00 buck.
Don't know about the UK but we have Renters Insurance here which covers all your personal contents. Those pics of your stuff are great. We do a video walk through of the entire place and all contents with the video kept in a fireproof safe


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2017)

I agree Mike - looks very like a 'targeted' heist.
I don't have 'unknown' visitors, and I'm extremely cautious and security conscious, and _never_ stick to a regular routine (force of habit), such as going to the shops, or the pub, at sets times or days etc. I even ensure the curtains are closed before I turn on lights, in order to prevent any curious would-be thief from getting a glimpse inside !
But remember that I could be seen as 'vulnerable', and an easy target in some ways, due to using my mobility scooter, easily identified leaving the premises, and easily 'tracked' for direction of travel, likely destination and therefore time allowed to do the job, which, even with a 'quick turnaround' at the local shop, would be around ten minutes or more - enough for a thief to get in, grab what he can, and get out.
Anyone watching my place would soon learn I live alone and, if seen leaving the house on the scooter, regardless of lights being on in the house, the likely conclusion is that there is no one in the house whilst I'm out on the scooter.


----------



## swampyankee (Dec 9, 2017)

Of course guns are highly valued by burglars, who try very hard to break in when no one is at home. Dogs -- even little yappy slipper dogs -- are quite effective. The Pettits, who were targeted and murdered, probably would not have had the initial break-in had there been a dog (a late friend was one of the investigators on-scene.

Drugs are also everywhere, and many rural communities have police forces that are stressed from crimes related to drugs.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2017)

Damn Terry, sorry to hear of this, hope they catch the [email protected] and let you sort them out....


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2017)

I hate to say this but you may very well now be on a target list. It often happens that successful thieves will wait a few weeks for their victims to buy new replacement stuff and then hit them a second or even third time to get the "new" stuff. Your living alone and mobility problems exacerbate things.
Might be time for a steel doors and some type of alarm system. Are you a dog person? if that's even allowed where you live.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2017)

It's possible Mike, but this looks like just an ordinary theft, by a typical smackhead type of thief, and completed fairly quickly. There were other items of potential value, or what a typical thief of this type would think could be sold on for a few Pounds, if that, which were not noticed or touched - only items clearly, or almost clearly on show were taken, and the search of the house was brief, and only in 'obvious' places.
Fortunately, due to very recent work to the plumbing and central heating, the house is still in partial in disorder, with boxes and items literally piled everywhere, waiting to be moved as I gradually get things back in place, and this will have given the impression of a bit of a hovel not worth 'attacking' again.
The two Detectives and the CSI are of the same opinion, and are very accustomed to this type of crime, it being typical of a 'grab and run' type.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2017)

Terry, I truly and sincerely hope that that is the case. There are some simple alarms that are easy and simple to self-install. Several years back we were getting break-ins in our garage, taking tools, bikes, and such. The side door was a simple wooden door and could easily be pried open. I bought a simple battery powered alarm that was magnetically tripped. Alarm on on the door, magnetic catch on the frame. If the door was opened a 120dB horn would sound. Would scare the Bejesus out of anyone. At least you'd have some warning


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2017)

I'd thought of rigging something on the doors - an 'alarm mine' device, loaded with a blank 12 Gauge cartridge, filled with peppercorns.
Would not only scare the sh*t out a thief, but would hurt the face too !
Only troble is, under current UK laws, I'd probably 'get done' for using more than 'reasonable force' !!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2017)

Yea, here in the colonies as well - Backassward IMHO. Had a liquor store owner back in Joliet that had multiple break-ins of his store not only stealing but trashing the place causing severe damage. Security steel doors, alarms, and heavy bars on the windows to no avail. Police report after police report with no solution, arrests, or leads. After about the 10th claim or so no insurance company would cover him so he ran wires to the steel bars and attached to the 220 volt service line. He put large signs in all windows and doors in three languages warning of the electrified bars. Yup, you guessed it early one Sunday morning they found the idiot burglar fried to a crisp with the steel bar he broke the window with welded to the bars. And natch the cops arrested the owner for excessive force and they even tried a charge of manslaughter. Guess I'm missing something here


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 10, 2017)

So sorry to hear this Terry. I hope they catch the guys


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks Bill. There's a chance they might find the person, if some of the goods are found or recovered, as he's more than likely 'known to the Police'.
Just a shame I can't have him for a while, if they get him. I only need around 30 seconds, the time it takes to fall from the back of a Herc from 5,000 feet - without a parachute of course !!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2017)

Way to quick, always liked the Chinese Death of 1000 cuts my self although the Viking Blood Eagle has a lot to say for itself


----------



## turbo (Dec 10, 2017)

Man, sorry to hear that Terry. I guess the only small silver lining was that your new airbrush hadn't arrived yet! Can't stand thieves, hope they catch up with the perpetrator and you get at least some of your stuff back mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2017)

Not getting material i need for a job today.


----------



## swampyankee (Dec 11, 2017)

mikewint said:


> Yea, here in the colonies as well - Backassward IMHO. Had a liquor store owner back in Joliet that had multiple break-ins of his store not only stealing but trashing the place causing severe damage. Security steel doors, alarms, and heavy bars on the windows to no avail. Police report after police report with no solution, arrests, or leads. After about the 10th claim or so no insurance company would cover him so he ran wires to the steel bars and attached to the 220 volt service line. He put large signs in all windows and doors in three languages warning of the electrified bars. Yup, you guessed it early one Sunday morning they found the idiot burglar fried to a crisp with the steel bar he broke the window with welded to the bars. And natch the cops arrested the owner for excessive force and they even tried a charge of manslaughter. Guess I'm missing something here




You are. One rather obvious issue is that if there's a fire within the closed building -- which happens -- he'd have fried the firefighters. About 45 years ago, I was told a similar story about a farmer in rural Illinois, who was having one of his outbuildings robbed and vandalized. He wired a shotgun to the door, and the shotgun killed somebody who opened the door. The farmer got jail time.

Most states have laws that specify deadly force can only be used if human life is at risk, which is not the case if you're at home sleeping and your closed business is burglarized. The cleaners could be justified, but, again, only if they have a reasonable assumption that they're in danger. Burglars, at least in these parts, tend to be unarmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2017)

mikewint said:


> Yea, here in the colonies as well - Backassward IMHO. Had a liquor store owner back in Joliet that had multiple break-ins of his store not only stealing but trashing the place causing severe damage. Security steel doors, alarms, and heavy bars on the windows to no avail. Police report after police report with no solution, arrests, or leads. After about the 10th claim or so no insurance company would cover him so he ran wires to the steel bars and attached to the 220 volt service line. He put large signs in all windows and doors in three languages warning of the electrified bars. Yup, you guessed it early one Sunday morning they found the idiot burglar fried to a crisp with the steel bar he broke the window with welded to the bars. And natch the cops arrested the owner for excessive force and they even tried a charge of manslaughter. Guess I'm missing something here



Accept you leave out the part where the Jury ruled his death an accident...

The death of an apparent burglar electrocuted by a...


And in the end Swampyankee is correct anyhow.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 11, 2017)

Damn Terry, only just read that. Hope they find the bastards. 

What annoyed me: one snowflake and the whole infrastructure grinds to a hold.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Damn Terry, only just read that. Hope they find the bastards.
> 
> What annoyed me: one snowflake and the whole infrastructure grinds to a hold.




Ha! You know nothing! 

It snowed a lil bit of snow down here in Southern coastal Louisiana on Friday, and you would think WW3 broke out. Such panic. Everything shut down. All the bridges and tunnels closed.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 11, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And in the end Swampyankee is correct anyhow.


By the letter of the law that is true BUT like the owner above, who is trying to run a business and support his family, I'm having multiple break-ins, the cops come and "take a report" and that's the end of it. I'm left with the clean-up, possible repairs, and replacement. Initially insurance foots the bill but soon they either skyrocket their rates or simply refuse to cover the loss. Now I'm SOL with no business and no income and no way to support my family. It's all well and good to sit on the moral high ground and state that life trumps property loss until it's your property. Property you worked long and hard for and possibly can't be replaced. When do my rights trump those of the thief? Don't vandalize my property and my shotgun won't blow your head off. Signs are posted, firefighters can read signs, they simply don't enter.
Consider this one:
Terrence Dickson, of Bristol, Pennsylvania, who was leaving a house he had just burglarized by way of the garage. Unfortunately for Dickson, the automatic garage door opener malfunctioned and he could not get the garage door to open. Worse, he couldn’t re-enter the house because the door connecting the garage to the house locked when Dickson pulled it shut. Forced to sit for eight, count ‘em, EIGHT, days on a case of Pepsi and a large bag of dry dog food, he sued the homeowner’s insurance company claiming undue mental Anguish. Amazingly, the jury said the insurance company must pay Dickson $500,000 for his anguish.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2017)

mikewint said:


> By the letter of the law that is true BUT like the owner above, who is trying to run a business and support his family, I'm having multiple break-ins, the cops come and "take a report" and that's the end of it. I'm left with the clean-up, possible repairs, and replacement. Initially insurance foots the bill but soon they either skyrocket their rates or simply refuse to cover the loss. Now I'm SOL with no business and no income and no way to support my family. It's all well and good to sit on the moral high ground and state that life trumps property loss until it's your property. Property you worked long and hard for and possibly can't be replaced. When do my rights trump those of the thief? Don't vandalize my property and my shotgun won't blow your head off. Signs are posted, firefighters can read signs, they simply don't enter.
> Consider this one:
> Terrence Dickson, of Bristol, Pennsylvania, who was leaving a house he had just burglarized by way of the garage. Unfortunately for Dickson, the automatic garage door opener malfunctioned and he could not get the garage door to open. Worse, he couldn’t re-enter the house because the door connecting the garage to the house locked when Dickson pulled it shut. Forced to sit for eight, count ‘em, EIGHT, days on a case of Pepsi and a large bag of dry dog food, he sued the homeowner’s insurance company claiming undue mental Anguish. Amazingly, the jury said the insurance company must pay Dickson $500,000 for his anguish.



All of what you said is irrelevant. you still don’t have the right to needlessly endanger people by boobytrapping your building.

What will the excuse be when someone walking down the street innocently slips on ice and grabs the bars to keep from falling?

“Oops...”

What do you do when first responders have to get in and the “signs” you so eloquently posted are unreadable for whatever reason?

“Oops, my bad...”

Vigilanty justice is not allowed for a reason.

Also, is it really worth taking a life over? Deadly force should only be used when a life is in danger. Damn right he should have been charged with manslaughter, and it should not have been ruled an accident.

This is not 15th century...

And FYI, if you are going to source and reference things, you need to start fact checking. Your Terrence Dickson example is an internet hoax from 2012. It has been debunked.

Quit believing all the crap on the internet because it agrees with your preconceived notions and beliefs.

Stella Awards

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2017)

That really stinks Terry, I'm truly sorry to hear about that.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 11, 2017)

Chris, point taken but I sincerely wonder how far your magnanimity would go if it were your ox being gored. As Grandpappy told my Pappy, "Back in my day son a man had to answer for the wicked he done."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2017)

Mike, if someone breaks into my house and steals my TV, I’m not going to kill them.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks again chaps. At least the Police, and CID in particular, are taking this seriously, even though it must be just an everyday thing to them, and they are keeping in touch.
I've been able to provide photos of nearly everything taken, along with serial numbers and documentation from the camera equipment and AK, plus some detail info unique to the cameras, concerning non-standard fittings. Won't help to trace or find the missing items, but if they are located, then it's solid info to positively identify them, and to help in 'trapping' the thief.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2017)

That really sucks Terry! Hopefully it all gets sorted.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2017)

Mike, my apologies if I am a bit abrupt in my post to you. It was not meant to be an attack or insult.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 15, 2017)

Sorry for my absence guys. My job has me working 6/10s and its an hour drive both ways. Leaves little time for family and friends. Found out that my daughter, who is in the navy, was raped by a South Korean naval officer and that no charges were brought up because they (the navy) didn't want to create an international incident.


----------



## rochie (Dec 15, 2017)

What !
Sorry to hear that


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm of the mind to revisit my old infantry training in gorilla warfare and dust off a few skills I've let go to the wayside. Unfortunately there is little I can do.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2017)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Sorry for my absence guys. My job has me working 6/10s and its an hour drive both ways. Leaves little time for family and friends. Found out that my daughter, who is in the navy, was raped by a South Korean naval officer and that no charges were brought up because they (the navy) didn't want to create an international incident.



WTF

Have you contacted your congressman?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2017)

No excuses are valid in this case. Doesn't matter about rank, status or country - justice should be done, and seen to be done, and b*ll*cks to an international incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2017)

Man that Sucks big time...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2017)

SD card I had not backed up failed today when I was deleting stuff off it to make more room.....


----------



## rochie (Dec 18, 2017)

England cricket team


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2017)

Power failure. I am reading by candle light.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 18, 2017)

First day back at work after my illness. Not ready yet but out of PTO for the year. If I took more time off not only would I not get paid but I would owe the company their portion of my insurance premiums so I'll just have to tough it out.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2017)

That sucks Glenn. If its not job related we can get short term disability for a few months. Not better and one converts to long term disability. The wife has been on it for 4 years and will never return to work. She turns 60 in April and will then go on Canadian pension, basically early retirement


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2017)

Been waiting for deliveries that haven't arrived.
The first was (compact digital camera, temporary replacement for the stolen gear) posted (Royal Mail) on Saturday, at 12,25 hrs, with tracking, scheduled for today's delivery - no show, and the RM tracking hasn't been up-dated since Saturday !
The second, the new locks and ignition barrel for the 'Tin Tent', were processed by the dealer, and sent yesterday, by courier, for 'Next day delivery', for which I paid extra. The courier confirmed, by text and e-mail, that delivery would be today, and that a further message would be sent giving a one hour delivery time slot.
Got a message today stating that delivery was delayed due to weather conditions, and will now be tomorrow.
What ****ing weather conditions ?!!
It's clear, but damp, and 9 C - but I suppose the roads are damp, and there might be the odd wet leaf, for ****'s sake !!!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2017)

Brutal


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 20, 2017)

Sounds like the United Stated Postal Service Terry


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2017)

Man, that just blows!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 20, 2017)

My recently repaired hydraulic cylinder has developed a crack. Oil all over the place.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 22, 2017)

Came down with a nasty cold earlier in the week. Worst part is over, but was hoping to get out and do some ice fishing this weekend, but I just don't have the energy.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2017)

Gas prices just went up .12¢ a litre an hour ago, just in time for Xmas traveling. Must be because they are converting to "Spring" fuel, or "January" fuel or just the Canadian government allowing this and catering to the deep pockets of the oil companies


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2017)

A-Holes in big pick-ups and SUVs passing me on icy highways today doing at least 130km/hr, then coming back into my lane flinging stones from the center median. I was doing a brisk 115 which was quick enough for the conditions.

Just wish I could have seen them again in the ditch.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 23, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> .... or just the Canadian government allowing this and catering to the deep pockets of the oil companies



and because the Feral and Provincial governments get more taxes when the price goes up (assuming you have VAT or GST or a similar tax)


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 23, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> My recently repaired hydraulic cylinder has developed a crack. Oil all over the place.



Lucky you -- but it could have been much much worse if it failed under load.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2017)

Hell's teeth !


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 23, 2017)

Yikes!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2017)

Not really annoyed, more irritated.
The gas strut on the office chair I use at my desk / modelling bench, has packed in, settling at the lowest level, and I now feel I'm sitting in a hole !
The desk is at a level just about at shoulder height, so I have to stretch to type !
A bit like a three year old child, on an adult's seat at a dinner table !

(I'm sure to get some ribald comments for that last statement).


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2017)

More problems !
Put some stuff in the washing machine, and the bl**dy door fell off !
I'll really glad when this piggin' year is over !!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 24, 2017)

Terry, that's because:


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 24, 2017)

The publishing date for a book I've ordered has been pushed back _*another six months!!!!!!!*_
You'd think it was an installment of the _Fighting Wings_ game series.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2017)

My mothers long time BF (25+ years) collapsed and died today on her bathroom floor. Right after Christmas dinner. He was a good man.

On Christmas day for fucks sake!!!

Now she has no one, because I live here in the US.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 25, 2017)

Very sorry to hear that Alder


----------



## mikewint (Dec 25, 2017)

My deepest sympathy Chris. You are very lucky to still have your mom. It's going to be a heavy blow to her losing him plus the time of the year. Would she consider coming to the US?


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 25, 2017)

My deepest sympathy.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Dec 25, 2017)

My condolences on your loss, sorry to know that and especially at this time of year.


----------



## pbehn (Dec 25, 2017)

So sad Chris.


----------



## rochie (Dec 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Chris, sad news indeed


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2017)

That's really terrible news Chris. My thoughts are with you, your mum, and family.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 26, 2017)

My heartfelt sympathy for your (and your Mom's) loss. What a lousy time to have the inevitable happen! At least he went down well fed and (hopefully) happy.
Wes


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2017)

Extremely busy the past few days.....didn't get on the forum....


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 26, 2017)

Condolences Chris.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 26, 2017)

You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 26, 2017)

That's simply awful. So sorry to hear that Chris.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2017)

Very sad to hear Chris, my condolences man....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2017)

That just blows, my deepest sympathy to your mom.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2018)

Back to work tomorrow.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 1, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Back to work tomorrow.....



This.

Plus the trains I travel to work in are being unreliable, not surprising considering that the locomotives predate the Reagan administration and the cars have had a history of being ridden hard and put away wet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jan 1, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Back to work tomorrow.....



Work?? Work?? Work? What pray tell Sir be that??? Let me thinketh for a bit it sounds familiar....
Oh yea, I remember now...it's what they pay me NOT to do!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2018)

Greyhound bus. Had a bus ticket for my son to return to University from the airport he lands at. It was the last bus of that day. Of course they left a message on my phone saying the bus was cancelled and to call customer service. Called 4 times through a lousy button option menu (no return option) to get a real person. Now I'm dealing with someone with a heavy accent asking where my son was "living from". It took me a few seconds to realize she meant "leaving from" and then she only would offer a travel voucher as the ticket was non-refundable. Somehow this was all my fault and I wasn't entitled to a refund. 29 minutes of back and forth finally got me a refund - to be MAILED as a cheque despite booking with my credit card on line!!!!!

First and last time I'm using this "service".


----------



## mikewint (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2018)

That's exactly what it's like trying to get answers from the Department of Work and Pensions in the UK !!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 1, 2018)

If it's anything like the Dept of Veterans Affairs here in the USofA those would only be the prologue


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2018)

Yep ! Transferred, on average, four times, to different parts of the country, after listening to the same bl**dy piece of Mozart for around 45 minutes, only to be told I need to 'phone a different Department, which is the same bl**dy Department contacted in the first place, and then having to repeat everyhting yst again !!
Civil Servants ?
No use to either man or beast !


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 1, 2018)

mikewint said:


> If it's anything like the Dept of Veterans Affairs here in the USofA those would only be the prologue


Speak for yourself, Mike. Our VA center here in Vermont is friendly, helpful, staffed with REAL PEOPLE, and about as non-bureaucratic as a government agency can get. I've seen some doozies in my travels, but this one's a winner!
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## mikewint (Jan 1, 2018)

That is absolutely great, count yourself very lucky

More than 200 veterans have died while waiting for medical care at the Department of Veterans Affairs hospital in Phoenix, two years after the facility was at the center of a scandal in which patient records were altered to hide the length of their waiting period.
In a report released Tuesday, the VA Inspector General's office (OIG) found that 215 deceased patients had open specialist consultation appointments at the Phoenix facility on the day they died. The report also found that one veteran never received an appointment for a cardiology exam "that could have prompted further definitive testing and interventions that could have forestalled his death."

The problem was even worse at the Los Angeles VA hospital, CBS News correspondent Melissa Villarreal reports. 
A new report by the VA inspector general shows 43 percent of the 225 patients who died between October 2014 and August 2015 at the Los Angeles VA were waiting for appointments or tests that they never received

The VA's inspector general found that out of about 800,000 records stalled in the agency's system for managing health care enrollment, there were more than 307,000 records that belonged to veterans who had died months or years in the past. The inspector general said due to limitations in the system's data, the number of records did not necessarily represent veterans actively seeking enrollment in VA health care.
In a response to a request by the House Committee on Veterans Affairs' to investigate a whistleblower's allegations of mismanagement at the VA's Health Eligibility Center, the inspector general also found VA staffers incorrectly marked unprocessed applications and may have deleted 10,000 or more records in the last five years. In one case, a veteran who applied for VA care in 1998 was placed in "pending" status for 14 years. Another veteran who passed away in 1988 was found to have an unprocessed record lingering since 2014.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2018)

That sucks Mike....


----------



## mikewint (Jan 3, 2018)

Wayne, don't know how Oz treated its Vietnam Vets but I was having some drinks with an old lifer Sargent. I was going on and on about all the things I was going to do using my Army benefits when I returned to the world. I will always remember how he looked at me, laughed, reached into a pocket and pulled out a condom. "Son, you see this, know what you do with it after you use it? Son that's exactly how the Army's going to do you". Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2018)

Don't know the answer to our vets Mike, but I suspect not all were treated with the respect they should have....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)

Not so much annoyed today, more like 'How to be an Idiot ' !

I was trying to use 'Aperture Priority' on one of the Nikons I got to replace my stolen camera gear, the D80, and couldn't get it to work. All the other Mode functions worked as advertised, via the command dial on the rear of the camera body. 
So I tried the other camera, the D90, with the same result.
Strange, thought I, as it always worked on my other Nikon D3100, although I only ever adjusted 'Shutter Priority' on my previous D80.
Thinking it might be something to do with my still stiff and painful hands, I set the cameras down and started to think-through the problem.
Then I saw it - the _sub_-Command dial on the_ front_ of each camera, used to adjust 'Aperture Priority'.!!
(it's on the front to avoid accidental adjustment !)

After banging my head against the wall 20 times whilst uttering "Thy shalt not be a ****ing idiot !", I now have a headache !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jan 5, 2018)

Terry, take better care of your head, it's not easy to grow a new one


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)

Ah, but it's easy to grow a bl**dy big lump on top of the existing one - as I found out a couple of days back, when I missed the chair, got entangled in the castoring chair legs, and fell sideways, connecting with the edge of the coffee table !
Coffee table = 1 Vs My head = 0.
At least, where there's no sense, there's no feeling !!


----------



## at6 (Jan 5, 2018)

Be more careful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have a harder time healing at our age.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 5, 2018)

at6 said:


> Be more careful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have a harder time healing at our age.


DITTO!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)

Yeah, so I've discovered. I keep forgetting that I'm not young, fit Para anymore !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2018)

Yikes, please tell me the mustache is ok?????? 

Seriously take care my friend!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks, but I'm sorry to inform you that I lost the old moustache over a year ago - although I grow it back if I'm going to meet my daughter, as she'd have fit if she saw me without it !!


----------



## at6 (Jan 5, 2018)

Had to empty all of my emails as something brought back ALL of them and so I spent an hour deleting everything.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm still pretty agile with chairs though our 1.5 year old German Shepherd has knocked me down twice, once landing hard on my side onto the concrete patio breaking 3 ribs in the process and last month she pulled me into one of the wooden deck support columns wrenching my shoulder and almost dislocating it. Was about three days before I could move it. Been a year and a half since the tree attacked me and the leg is sill not completely healed.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm normally fine with chairs, and other inanimate objects, but this one decided to play silly b*ggers.
It's a typical, revolving office chair, although not the normal one I use (the gas strut packed in on that one). As I went to sit down, the seat revolved, and the chair moved sideways, just too late for me to 'correct my aim', as it were. The result was that, instead of sitting down, I caught the edge of the chair, which of course then moved long on its castors, and ended up falling sideways, as one of my feet was now caught under one of the legs !
Unfortunately, the edge of the coffee table was just within the apogee of the arc I described when falling, and made direct and positive contact with the top of my head, causing a gash and momentary unconsciousness. I must have also smacked my left wrist into my mouth, as there are 'teeth shaped' cuts on the top of my wrist, one missing tooth, and another very loose tooth !
If I carry on like this, people will call me Juanita - one tooth, one eater, get it ?
I'll get me coat .......................


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2018)

Any posibility of getting the chair fixed, Terry?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)

If you mean the one with the collapsed gas strut, then it will be cheaper to just buy a new chair, which I'll probably do. The one I'm using at the moment, which caused the fall, is normally only used for relatively short periods when spray painting, and isn't that comfortable after a long session sitting on it.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2018)

I see. Shame that the fixing is more expensive then a new chair. I hope you can buy the new one for a good price.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 5, 2018)

Terry, all I can say is:







Any chance you had a home surveillance system running and can post video?


----------



## Totalize (Jan 5, 2018)

Sloppy accuracy on Revell kits.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2018)

Received some product today we had to reject, shrinkwrapping pulled in to tight distorting the shape.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 14, 2018)

Frost heaving has buckled my garage floor. Now I can't close the door with the remote.


----------



## at6 (Jan 15, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Frost heaving has buckled my garage floor. Now I can't close the door with the remote.


Living in California, I've never heard of that before. Hope that warmer weather will help or will you have to replace the floor?


----------



## mikewint (Jan 15, 2018)

Larry, don't want to steal his thunder but a "frost heave" is pretty much exactly what it sounds like. Liquid water gets under something, the temperature drops and the liquid water freezes, ice expands as it forms, it's why frozen pipes crack. So as the liquid water freezes and expands it pushes up (heaves) on whatever it is under. You see the effects anywhere the temperature falls below the freezing point. Sidewalks heave and crack/tilt, potholes develop in roadways, nails rise up out of wood planks as wet wood freezes and expands, gutters can pull away from roofs and so can siding


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 15, 2018)

I'll probably have to wait for the spring thaw (just four months to go!) and then re-pour the whole slab. Might as well do the pad in front too. Of course then I will be tempted to re-side the thing. But, wait! What about that cracked chimney on the house? And the leaking foundation? And those 100 year old, drafty windows? Maybe I'll just move.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 15, 2018)

at6 said:


> Living in California, I've never heard of that before. Hope that warmer weather will help or will you have to replace the floor?


Well, I'll take a Minnesota winter over earthquakes, brush fires and mudslides any day.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 15, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Well, I'll take a Minnesota winter over earthquakes, brush fires and mudslides any day.


Roger that!! Here in VT we've had almost two full weeks of subzero (F) weather with chill factors in the -20s-30s, then 2 days of 40-50 degree rain, then back to the deep freeze again. -14F outside right now. Well pump pipe froze, hauling water. Furnace oil gelled despite the additive, but got it going during the thaw. Mobile home piers going up and down like the San Andreas fault. BUT, NO earthquakes, wildfires, or mudslides! Works for me.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 15, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'll probably have to wait for the spring thaw (just four months to go!) and then re-pour the whole slab.


Here in VT slabs are now required to be poured with foam board insulation around the perimeter and sloping outward below grade to a width of four feet. No more "Galloping Gerties".
Cheers
Wes


----------



## at6 (Jan 16, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Well, I'll take a Minnesota winter over earthquakes, brush fires and mudslides any day.





XBe02Drvr said:


> Roger that!! Here in VT we've had almost two full weeks of subzero (F) weather with chill factors in the -20s-30s, then 2 days of 40-50 degree rain, then back to the deep freeze again. -14F outside right now. Well pump pipe froze, hauling water. Furnace oil gelled despite the additive, but got it going during the thaw. Mobile home piers going up and down like the San Andreas fault. BUT, NO earthquakes, wildfires, or mudslides! Works for me.
> Cheers,
> Wes


I live in the part of the state without all of that. If the ground shakes here, it's somebody else's quake. The wildfires are up in the mountains and hills as are any mudslides.


----------



## at6 (Jan 16, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Larry, don't want to steal his thunder but a "frost heave" is pretty much exactly what it sounds like. Liquid water gets under something, the temperature drops and the liquid water freezes, ice expands as it forms, it's why frozen pipes crack. So as the liquid water freezes and expands it pushes up (heaves) on whatever it is under. You see the effects anywhere the temperature falls below the freezing point. Sidewalks heave and crack/tilt, potholes develop in roadways, nails rise up out of wood planks as wet wood freezes and expands, gutters can pull away from roofs and so can siding


Thanks Mike. There may be a number of things about California that I find bothersome, but considering the weather problems where each of you live, I might like to visit but not take up residence.


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 16, 2018)

Having to get up after a sleepless night.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 16, 2018)

Larry, I don't know if I'd trade Kalifornia's massive forest fires, massive mud-slides, lack of water, San Andreas fault, and anti-second amendment policies for the occasional snow storm and frost heave.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 16, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Larry, I don't know if I'd trade Kalifornia's massive forest fires, massive mud-slides, lack of water, San Andreas fault, and anti-second amendment policies for the occasional snow storm and frost heave.


No doubts here! I'll take the evils I know over the evils I've only heard about any day.
Crescent City CA is a beautiful place, though. If I got deported from VT and Fairbanks, in their infinite wisdom, wouldn't admit me, I'd settle for Crescent City, penitentiary and all, even if I had to give up my arsenal.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## mikewint (Jan 16, 2018)

That's why there's chocolate AND Vanilla ice cream

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 17, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Having to get up after a sleepless night.


Hope it wasn't for anything too serious Bill.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2018)

Spent a good part of the day checking delivery dockets and matching Invoices....containing plenty of errors in supply and pricing...got better things to do....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 17, 2018)

Well if you read my post over in the "What cheered you up thread" about the Les Paul style guitar I had build being finished it turns out it is not finished and I'm not sure what it going on. Communication is lacking to say the least. When I sent the Curly maple board for the carved top of the guitar I sent specific instructions and several pictures of how I wanted it finished. Turns out people don't know how to follow instructions anymore! Waiting to hear back from him, but I'm getting a little peeved at him! 
I'm beginning to think he didn't even use the board I sent as he asked me about painting the guitar, why would I spend money on a nicely figured piece of Curly Maple if I wanted it painted!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2018)

stinking hot day.....


----------



## at6 (Jan 19, 2018)

Sat down with two of my dogs in my lap to enjoy a cup of coffee when one of them [I don't know which one] ripped a silent eye watering paint peeler. It was so potent that my coffee tasted like fart.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 19, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> stinking hot day..


Here Wayne, this might help, the view from my deck looking toward the dam, stinking hot does not have to be shoveled


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2018)

what's all that white stuff Mike...


----------



## at6 (Jan 21, 2018)

That's powdered sugar. He only wants you to think that it's cold.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 21, 2018)

A diabetic's worst nightmare!


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 22, 2018)

at6 said:


> That's powdered sugar. He only wants you to think that it's cold.



and there I thought it was just a dad case of dandruff


----------



## mikewint (Jan 24, 2018)

The benefit to living south of the Mason and Dixon Line is tha all that white crepe was melted and gone by the third day


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2018)

I set aside most of the afternoon, and all of this evening, to do some modelling, but the RA has decided to go into 'flare up', with swollen and extremely painful wrists. Can't even lift a coffee cup - b*gg*r !!!


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 31, 2018)

Gave up 76 years of driving today. Gave our 2013 Malibu with 9,971 actual miles to our son.


----------



## at6 (Jan 31, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Gave up 76 years of driving today. Gave our 2013 Malibu with 9,971 actual miles to our son.


Sorry to hear that Bill. Your son is so lucky as that is really low mileage. And people think my 84 Toyota is low with 125,000 original miles. If I may ask, why did you have to give up driving?


----------



## at6 (Jan 31, 2018)

Airframes said:


> I set aside most of the afternoon, and all of this evening, to do some modelling, but the RA has decided to go into 'flare up', with swollen and extremely painful wrists. Can't even lift a coffee cup - b*gg*r !!!


Ouch!!!!!!!!!!Hope there is something that you can take for the pain.


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 31, 2018)

at6 said:


> Sorry to hear that Bill. Your son is so lucky as that is really low mileage. And people think my 84 Toyota is low with 125,000 original miles. If I may ask, why did you have to give up driving?


I chose to give it up. I still feel comfortable behind the wheel but I will be 93 in April and it is time. Tough decision but the right one.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Bill, but I guess you know when the time is right.

AT - not a lot I can do bout the pain, except take pain killers and / or 'brufen', which subdue it slightly. Had a fairly restless night, but it's eased a little. Still painful, but on a scale of 1 to 10, it's now about 8, where before it was around 15 !!!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 1, 2018)

Airframes said:


> not a lot I can do bout the pain, except take pain killers and / or 'brufen', which subdue it slightly.


Terry, don't know what your particular regimen is but there are two relatively new approaches you might try if you are not already doing so. One of the most important new classes of drugs for treating rheumatoid arthritis are the DMARDs (Disease-modifying anti-rheumatic drugs) which can often times slow or stop the progression of RA by interrupting the immune process that promotes inflammation. However, they may take up to six months to be fully effective.
These RA drugs are often used along with NSAIDs or glucocorticoids. The downside is that because DMARDs target the immune system, they also can weaken the immune system's ability to fight infections and the drugs can also harm blood cells or certain organs such as the liver, lungs, or kidneys.

Biologic response modifiers are a type of DMARD. They specifically target that part of the immune system response that leads to inflammation and joint damage thus they may slow the progression of the disease or help put it into remission. In general BRMs are taken in combination with methotrexate and are given by injection and/or by IV. They are expensive (at least here in the colonies) and their long-term effects are unknown.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2018)

Yep, I had a course of one back in September (Ritixumab), given in two sessions of IV, two weeks apart. It works, but of course the odd case of 'flare up' still happens, more so at this time of year.
It probably hasn't helped that I'd been doing some fairly fiddly modelling stuff, where the lack of dexterity puts extra strain on the wrists, and also lifting my mobility scooter over the door step - 35kg is a lot heavier than it was when I was in my thirties and forties !!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 1, 2018)

Airframes said:


> is a lot heavier than it was when I was in my thirties and forties !!


Isn't everything...Except maybe my fork!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## pbehn (Feb 10, 2018)

Not today but last Wednesday, to those who drive left hand drive cars outside the UK this may seem normal, but actually it was in the UK and the clown was flying around the roundabout on the wrong side of the road. Took a while to figure out downloading and resizing from the dashcam. It scared the life out of my wife I was expecting a police car to be about 2 seconds behind.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 10, 2018)

Internet is brutal in camp this week. I've already had to log in for this session twice in less than 5 minutes. Every page takes at least 2 minutes to load, if there are a lot of pictures.....forget it. In 3 days I am already 6 pages of new posts behind.

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Not today but last Wednesday, to those who drive left hand drive cars outside the UK this may seem normal, but actually it was in the UK and the clown was flying around the roundabout on the wrong side of the road. Took a while to figure out downloading and resizing from the dashcam. It scared the life out of my wife I was expecting a police car to be about 2 seconds behind.
> 
> View attachment 481941



Probably was an American tourist...


----------



## pbehn (Feb 10, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Probably was an American tourist...


The building in the background is my wifes workplace which is a university, probably a student, I frequently have to stop for Chinese students on the exit to that roundabout, they glance up from their I-Phones and look the wrong way before stepping under my front wheels.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SANCER (Feb 10, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Probably was an American tourist...


... or some honorable citizen of *Mexico City!* (We are reputed to be the wildest at the wheel! )
The traffic and rush in this beautiful city are *the best factory* of imprudent and driving beasts!
That could be my complaint of the day, ... well, of every day!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2018)

pbehn said:


> The building in the background is my wifes workplace which is a university, probably a student, I frequently have to stop for Chinese students on the exit to that roundabout, they glance up from their I-Phones and look the wrong way before stepping under my front wheels.



I only said that because:

1. We Americans overall are terrible drivers. I hate to say it, but it is true. Decades of parents “teaching” their teens their own bad habits, and laziness is starting to become evident.

2. When living in Germany, seeing an American soldier or spouse turn left into a traffic circle was common.

I posted here years ago about watching one American woman enter a traffic circle, miss her exit, and instead of just continuing around until she reached the exit again, she stopped and put the car in reverse. Seriously...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2018)

SANCER said:


> ... or some honorable citizen of *Mexico City!* (We are reputed to be the wildest at the wheel! )
> The traffic and rush in this beautiful city are *the best factory* of imprudent and driving beasts!
> That could be my complaint of the day, ... well, of every day!



The Italians and Egyptians say hello.


----------



## SANCER (Feb 10, 2018)

We would be happy to send them a few million drivers ... and traffic would still not improve here. For the sake of the Italian and Egyptian friends, ... I hope it never comes true!


----------



## pbehn (Feb 10, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I only said that because:
> 
> 1. We Americans overall are terrible drivers. I hate to say it, but it is true. Decades of parents “teaching” their teens their own bad habits, and laziness is starting to become evident.
> 
> ...


In my experience many countries have a "way to drive" which when you know the in written rules means you can get by reasonably safely. Saudi Arabia and China are exceptions to this, things happen there that mean it is just a pure lottery.

I was in Mulheim Germany when they laid the first traffic circle (roundabout) it was absolute chaos for months, always the same accident, car goes to pull onto the roundabout changes mind and stops, car behind sees car in front pulling off, pulls off himself watching traffic then hits the car that has just stopped in front.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 10, 2018)

SANCER said:


> ... or some honorable citizen of *Mexico City!* (We are reputed to be the wildest at the wheel! )
> The traffic and rush in this beautiful city are *the best factory* of imprudent and driving beasts!
> That could be my complaint of the day, ... well, of every day!


Sorry Sancer I drove in Veracruz for three months and for a week in Mexico City. In Saudi Arabia I had to drive to work on the Abqaiq Road. This is a six lane highway (3 in each direction) with no central barrier. At night for "laughs" the locals used to switch their lights off at night, others used to drive on the wrong side of the road and switch their lights off, switching them on at the last minute to scare people. Hey, guess what used to happen about once a month? Yup, two cars with no lights had a head on smash for no apparent reason in the middle of the desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Feb 10, 2018)

They (whoever the %$&@%$ that is) say those DA roundy-abouts are somehow safer than a good old intersection with 4-way STOP signs. So far, danke dem guten Gott, there are none in Arkansas but for some odd reason Missouri DOT has fallen in love with them and there are now several in both Springfield and Branson. I had the misfortune to be driving into Branson a couple of years back when I hit my first one. Yup, slammed on the brakes trying to figure out WTF. Went around about 15 times before I managed to escape and not on the road I wanted...POS!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2018)

Not today, but last week I has a calcium deposited in a shoulder tendon that flared up and gave me a little taste of hell. Damn that hurt...for a week!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2018)

It's snowing, it's cold, and my new (in October) all-singing, all-dancing central heating system has decided to go on strike !
It's shut down, with a message on the digital control panel stating low water pressure, re-fill system etc etc, so a heating engineer's job.
Of course, being Sunday, it can't be looked at until tomorrow at the earliest (I hope!), and meanwhile, I have a cold house, and no hot water !
Being a digital, remote control (by R/F) system, that needs a degree in nuclear physics to understand, there's no way to over-ride the bl**dy thing, unlike my old (read "ancient"), manually controlled system. And of course, when this was installed, the old hot water tank, with optional immersion heater, was removed.
B*llocks to it - I'll get some food and go to bed and read !!!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 11, 2018)

mikewint said:


> They (whoever the %$&@%$ that is) say those DA roundy-abouts are somehow safer than a good old intersection with 4-way STOP signs. So far, danke dem guten Gott, there are none in Arkansas but for some odd reason Missouri DOT has fallen in love with them and there are now several in both Springfield and Branson. I had the misfortune to be driving into Branson a couple of years back when I hit my first one. Yup, slammed on the brakes trying to figure out WTF. Went around about 15 times before I managed to escape and not on the road I wanted...POS!!!


Minnesota, always eager to jump on the progressive trend of the day, has been building them everywhere. My sister lost most of her front yard to one. Here in the Twin Cities they put them in residential neighborhoods by simply building a giant planter in the middle of an intersection, without altering the actual dimensions of the intersection. Soon the planters are scarred from multiple hits, and the properties on the corners have lost fences, trees, and foolishly curbside parked cars. But they reduce accidents?


----------



## pbehn (Feb 11, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Minnesota, always eager to jump on the progressive trend of the day, has been building them everywhere. My sister lost most of her front yard to one. Here in the Twin Cities they put them in residential neighborhoods by simply building a giant planter in the middle of an intersection, without altering the actual dimensions of the intersection. Soon the planters are scarred from multiple hits, and the properties on the corners have lost fences, trees, and foolishly curbside parked cars. But they reduce accidents?


I grew up with them and have no problem with them, they do not reduce accidents and that is not their aim, they improve traffic flow under most circumstances. When a roundabout has a proper island, not a paint circle they reduce serious accidents. The biggest draw back is young kids using them as a race track, here is a video taken showing exactly the same roundabout at 1:13 ...worth watching to the end when the plonker makes a complete Horlicks of it and runs off road. However the same people in a place with no roundabouts tend to jump lights doing 100MPH or something else similarly stupid.

youtube drifting in stockton on tees - Bing video


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 11, 2018)

mikewint said:


> They (whoever the %$&@%$ that is) say those DA roundy-abouts are somehow safer than a good old intersection with 4-way STOP signs. So far, danke dem guten Gott, there are none in Arkansas but for some odd reason Missouri DOT has fallen in love with them and there are now several in both Springfield and Branson. I had the misfortune to be driving into Branson a couple of years back when I hit my first one. Yup, slammed on the brakes trying to figure out WTF. Went around about 15 times before I managed to escape and not on the road I wanted...POS!!!




They actually are safer; the data are out there. 
That said, I don't like them. They're not particularly common in Connecticut, and tend to take up too much space to go adding them willy-nilly.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 11, 2018)

In winter, they are traffic hazards. I watched a slow speed crash just last week. Conditions, light snow. Car going 10mph, tops, slid off the road into snow bank, utterly destroying his front end.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 11, 2018)

_View: https://youtu.be/iAgX6qlJEMc_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2018)

mikewint said:


> They (whoever the %$&@%$ that is) say those DA roundy-abouts are somehow safer than a good old intersection with 4-way STOP signs. So far, danke dem guten Gott, there are none in Arkansas but for some odd reason Missouri DOT has fallen in love with them and there are now several in both Springfield and Branson. I had the misfortune to be driving into Branson a couple of years back when I hit my first one. Yup, slammed on the brakes trying to figure out WTF. Went around about 15 times before I managed to escape and not on the road I wanted...POS!!!



Well if you know how to actually drive, roundabouts are efficient, easy and safe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> In winter, they are traffic hazards. I watched a slow speed crash just last week. Conditions, light snow. Car going 10mph, tops, slid off the road into snow bank, utterly destroying his front end.



They are no more of a hazard than any other driving in winter. People just need to learn how to drive first.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 11, 2018)

mikewint said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/iAgX6qlJEMc_



You jest, this is what a European vacation looks like, I lived in Paris for two years and my car went around the Place de L' Etoile precisely once, just to say I had done it. In France (usually) you can drive on to a roundabout without looking because you have priority, once on the roundabout you must give way to everyone else entering. The exceptions to this are roundabouts marked with a sign " Vous n'avez pas le priorite" where it is the other way around (the system used in UK). In France all roundabouts are chaos.
paris traffic chaos - Bing video


----------



## pbehn (Feb 11, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> In winter, they are traffic hazards. I watched a slow speed crash just last week. Conditions, light snow. Car going 10mph, tops, slid off the road into snow bank, utterly destroying his front end.


If a car cannot keep on a road at 10 MPH then anything is a hazard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Minnesota, always eager to jump on the progressive trend of the day, has been building them everywhere. My sister lost most of her front yard to one. Here in the Twin Cities they put them in residential neighborhoods by simply building a giant planter in the middle of an intersection, without altering the actual dimensions of the intersection. Soon the planters are scarred from multiple hits, and the properties on the corners have lost fences, trees, and foolishly curbside parked cars. But they reduce accidents?



That comes down to a state full of people who simply do not know how to drive.

How come the rest of the world seems to be able to use them just fine?

Progressive trend...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2018)

pbehn said:


> If a car cannot keep on a road at 10 MPH then anything is a hazard.



It sounds to me like lack of driving skills.

I lived in a country for over 20 years that uses roundabouts heavily. Never hit or ran off of one, or saw a trend of anyone else doing so. But then again, there you were required to take real driving lessons, and not just get a permit to learn your parents bad habbits and lack of driving skills.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2018)

pbehn said:


> You jest, this is what a European vacation looks like, I lived in Paris for two years and my car went around the Place de L' Etoile precisely once, just to say I had done it. In France (usually) you can drive on to a roundabout without looking because you have priority, once on the roundabout you must give way to everyone else entering. The exceptions to this are roundabouts marked with a sign " Vous n'avez pas le priorite" where it is the other way around (the system used in UK). In France all roundabouts are chaos.
> paris traffic chaos - Bing video



Driving in Paris is terrible. Did it once, never again. Same with London.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 11, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It sounds to me like lack of driving skills.
> 
> I lived in a country for over 20 years that uses roundabouts heavily. Never hit or ran off of one, or saw a trend of anyone else doing so. But then again, there you were required to take real driving lessons, and just get a permit to learn your parents bad habbits and lack of driving skills.


I know what you mean Adler but they are even more common in UK, if you view the previously posted video drifting in Stockton on Tees that is the route I use every day, there are many routes to/from where my wife works, between 5 and 8 roundabouts depending which way I go.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 11, 2018)

In this country we give driver's licenses to anyone who wants one. Requiring a test of proficiency is a human rights violation.


----------



## pbehn (Feb 11, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Driving in Paris is terrible. Did it once, never again. Same with London.


Milan is worse, and from what the Milanese told me Napoli is the worst in Italy which is quite a claim to make. As I said in a previous post there is a way to drive in all these places, you must have driven on many unrestricted Autobahns which scare the hell out of most non Germans, the fact is they are no more dangerous than any other European Motorway and safer than many, you just have to know what you are doing.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 11, 2018)

latest thing around here is the Diverging Diamond Interchange I guess they might just take some getting use to I haven't done it yet. You get into it and it feels like somehow you've gotten on the wrong side and people freak out.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 11, 2018)

Yes. We've got them here, too. much fun when the snow obscures the lane lines.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Milan is worse, and from what the Milanese told me Napoli is the worst in Italy which is quite a claim to make. As I said in a previous post there is a way to drive in all these places, you must have driven on many unrestricted Autobahns which scare the hell out of most non Germans, the fact is they are no more dangerous than any other European Motorway and safer than many, you just have to know what you are doing.



I never drove in Milan or Naples. Always had a taxi driver, which was scary enough. Drove once in Rome, that was scary.

I never found the Autobahn scary.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> In this country we give driver's licenses to anyone who wants one. Requiring a test of proficiency is a human rights violation.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 12, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> efficient, easy and safe.


That's what they told me about jumping out of a perfectly good airplane. There were still lawn darts!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2018)

mikewint said:


> That's what they told me about jumping out of a perfectly good airplane. There were still lawn darts!



That was your fault...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 12, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That was your fault...


It always is...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2018)

Another unexpected order that is time sensitve and i have to deal with it as best i can....


----------



## billrunnels (Feb 13, 2018)

The kitchen area in our apartment flooded. Water backed up through the sink from above apartment. What a mess.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2018)

Hope you can get it cleaned up and sorted without too much trouble Bill.
I had that happen with a storm drain at the 300 year old cottage I used to live in some years back - a real mess, with carpets ruined,and debris, including leaves and mud, everywhere.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 14, 2018)

It must be catching. 
Our office at the airport is in a pole barn and there has been water coming in from an ice dam on the roof since last Thursday. It's like living in a swamp. The carpet soaked and the drywall along the leaking wall starting to turn soft, not to mention the whole place smells like wet dirty socks
The maintainance guy just comes in every morning and sucks up water with a shop vac, turns on a big fan that does nothing because the humidity is already 100% and says that's all he can do until the ice dam melts away.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2018)

Aw man, that blows!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 14, 2018)

Have patience the black mould will soon set in


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hope you get it settle quickly Bill


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 14, 2018)

mikewint said:


> Have patience the black mould will soon set in


I'm sure it will. We move into another office the middle of next month so not too worried about that but I'm sure they'll have to rip the drywall off that wall and do mold abaitment before another tenant comes in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2018)

Current events...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 15, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Sorry Sancer I drove in Veracruz for three months and for a week in Mexico City. In Saudi Arabia I had to drive to work on the Abqaiq Road. This is a six lane highway (3 in each direction) with no central barrier. At night for "laughs" the locals used to switch their lights off at night, others used to drive on the wrong side of the road and switch their lights off, switching them on at the last minute to scare people. Hey, guess what used to happen about once a month? Yup, two cars with no lights had a head on smash for no apparent reason in the middle of the desert.


Nothing much changed over in Saudi in 40 years then.


----------



## Walrus (Feb 15, 2018)

Someone on Facebook made a comment about my age in derogatory terms.
I guess this is off topic, really, since I'm not at all annoyed.

Thought it was hilarious that someone should consider "pensioner" as being an insult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2018)

Reason #30,874 as to why I don't have Facebook. I may be old.....ish but I can still get on the floor and play cars with my grandson

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2018)

Intermittent internet connection. Been dropping out frequently over the last 24 hours, and when it has been connected, it's been quite slow.
Service provider says there's a local antenna problem apparently.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2018)

.....but please pay your bill in full. If it continues for a few days see if you can get a discount Terry. I've done it before when trees knocked down the internet cable for a few days. They didn't discount it much but every little bit helps


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2018)

I'll do that Geo. To add insult to the situation, I received an e-mail today, from the service provider, announcing a 4.1% price increase from the end of March !


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 16, 2018)

Ah, the price of progress.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2018)

The rugby...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 10, 2018)

Wow! Three weeks passed without anyone being annoyed! Amazing!


----------



## pbehn (Mar 10, 2018)

I don't know if annoyed is the right word. My wife's colleague was woken by her husband who was hallucinating, he settled down for a few hours and they decided to take him to the doctor. Getting into the car he collapsed, paramedics eventually got his heart re started and he was admitted to hospital unconscious. Sadly he didn't recover and died two days ago, his sister, who was helping to get him to the doctor had a brain haemorrhage when she heard of his death. He was 52 years old and she is 48, you never know what the future has in store so enjoy every moment.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2018)

Literally within 5 minutes of returning home from my 5 day ice fishing trip the phone rings and I learn my 93 year old uncle had passed away.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Literally within 5 minutes of returning home from my 5 day ice fishing trip the phone rings and I learn my 93 year old uncle had passed away.



My condolences. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2018)

Condolences man.....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Literally within 5 minutes of returning home from my 5 day ice fishing trip the phone rings and I learn my 93 year old uncle had passed away.



Condolences !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2018)

My 2003 Potiac Aztek died...blown head gasket. Much maligned for it looks, she gave faithful service for 180,000 miles. You will be missed. RIP


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 27, 2018)

Woke with a sore back yesterday, usually get better after I'm up and around, but got worse and worse all day. Still there this morning and even worse that yesterday, Advil helps a little. Too expensive to see a doctor and I know he'll just tell me to rest, take Advil and put a cold pack on it until the swelling goes down.
I think I should have been doctor, I could tell people that.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2018)

Premiership: Harlequins 5-35 London Irish


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 7, 2018)

Forecast 6" - 8" of snow tomorrow.
At least i don't need to worry about tuning up the lawnmower any time soon.


----------



## pbehn (Apr 7, 2018)

pbehn said:


> I don't know if annoyed is the right word. My wife's colleague was woken by her husband who was hallucinating, he settled down for a few hours and they decided to take him to the doctor. Getting into the car he collapsed, paramedics eventually got his heart re started and he was admitted to hospital unconscious. Sadly he didn't recover and died two days ago, his sister, who was helping to get him to the doctor had a brain haemorrhage when she heard of his death. He was 52 years old and she is 48, you never know what the future has in store so enjoy every moment.


Quoting my own post, the guy never recovered and died in hospital


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 8, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Quoting my own post, the guy never recovered and died in hospital


What about his sister?


----------



## pbehn (Apr 8, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> What about his sister?


Initially she went to the Royal Victoria Infirmary in Newcastle (50 miles away), they are specialists in brain trauma, she was then transferred to the James Cook University Hospital (5 miles away). At the moment she is having cognitive therapy and the results are good. In the way it is with such an injury she is clear and recovered medically but to everyone who knew her (I didn't) she is not the same.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 8, 2018)

May God be with her. And her friends and family.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 9, 2018)

April 9th and snowing to beat he!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2018)

being real busy at work I almost forgot today is 10 years since my Father passed away....RIP Jimmy.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2018)

One week after taking my snow tires off...2" of snow


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 11, 2018)

$704.71 to fix the blower motor for the A/C in my "vintage" Caddy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 11, 2018)

Idiots!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2018)

Amen!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 12, 2018)

Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2018)

Back out again, went to urgent care, diagnosed with the minimum of sciatica, but also had degenerative something something something. Have to see speacialist and determine if I just need physical therapy, chiropratics, or a more invasive treatment. Anyway it adds up, it's looks like it will cost me money and more aggrevation.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2018)

Damn dude, that really blows!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Damn dude, that really blows!



Tell me about it, just got the Gout thing taken care of and this flairs up. Body is falling apart and fast. Wonder what will go next.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2018)

been pretty busy and not on the forum a few days....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 20, 2018)

Woke up to find basement flooded. Broken hot water pipe.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2018)

That is NOT the way to start a weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2018)

Weekend of nights


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 20, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow!


did you find The reason ???

She hasn't wear a good hijab !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2018)

Still haven't figured out who has a Voodoo doll of me and is sticking pins and needles in various spots of it's body causing me pain!!!! Back hurts one minute, then my quad, then my glutes, it's getting old (and so am I).


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 27, 2018)

I tried to send my gf in the states some flowers. I thought i would try a new company for a change. But even though they advertised international delivery, they waited until my order went through and my account was debited before admitting that they only deliver to certain states. Now i have to wait 3-5 days for a refund. So this is for you Prestige Flowers. Im not impressed at all!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> did you find The reason ???
> 
> She hasn't wear a good hijab !!!



That was exactly what I was thinking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 27, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Still haven't figured out who has a Voodoo doll of me and is sticking pins and needles in various spots of it's body causing me pain!!!! Back hurts one minute, then my quad, then my glutes, it's getting old (and so am I).


My doctor recommends vitamin B12 and vitamin D. I think it's the modern version of "take two aspirin and call me in the morning."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 29, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> That was exactly what I was thinking!


a battle between religion and modernism ...


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 29, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> What the hell did i just watch!  Was that a muslim cat fight.....lol


unfortunately, yes.
And that woman, in black chador, is a police person.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Apr 29, 2018)

Religion has a lot to answer for. But mankind should know better....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2018)

Discovered last night that a decent Nuits St. George does not improve the operation of a computer keyboard !
Knocked over a glass, and flooded the keyboard, which can now only type in fluent Gobbledeegook, and has also affected some functions of my PC.
So I now have to go out tomorrow and get another keyboard, but meanwhile, I can access the 'net with my lap dancer ... er .... laptop, but limited to what's on this hard drive.
B*ll*cks !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2018)

This forum is not the place for political/religious talk. Please adhere to the forum policy.


----------



## pbehn (Apr 30, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> My doctor recommends vitamin B12 and vitamin D. I think it's the modern version of "take two aspirin and call me in the morning."


My mother has B12 injections, they really do have a big effect.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

petrol pricing...!

$1.599 per litre at the local servo today...get stuffed..!!!


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)

Is that price in the Australian Dollars? If it is it means it is cheaper than here in Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Is that price in the Australian Dollars? If it is it means it is cheaper than here in Poland.



Yes Aussie dollars...it was $1.29 yesterday...


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)

I see.

The 1.599$ is about 4.30 PLN. Below the current prices of the petrol per a litre here in Poland....

*Pb98 *... 5,17-5,28 PLN
* Pb95* ... 4,85-4,95 PLN
* ON* ... 4,77-4,87 PLN


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

So your fuel suppliers are sticking to you as well....glad i'm not in your neck of the woods...


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)

Yep... I'm glad I don't have a car.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

That's good, you may have needed a bank loan just to buy fuel.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)

True..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2018)

0.79 cents a liter...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2018)

That's about half the average price for fuel in the UK !!!


----------



## at6 (May 6, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> petrol pricing...!
> 
> $1.599 per litre at the local servo today...get stuffed..!!!


Still cheaper than California prices. Lowest price here locally is 3.29 USD per gallon.


----------



## at6 (May 6, 2018)

A couple of kids on bicycles rode by smoking pot. It smelled like they were sucking on burning skunk sh!t.


----------



## KiwiBiggles (May 6, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> petrol pricing...!
> 
> $1.599 per litre at the local servo today...get stuffed..!!!


In Auckland, $2.25 for 95, $2.11 for 91. $1.60 sounds like fantasy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2018)

at6 said:


> Still cheaper than California prices. Lowest price here locally is 3.29 USD per gallon.



No, your $3.29 is still cheaper. You are paying that for a GALLON. They are paying $1.59 for a LITER. 

They are paying $6.16 per Gallon.


----------



## at6 (May 6, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No, your $3.29 is still cheaper. You are paying that for a GALLON. They are paying $1.59 for a LITER.
> 
> They are paying $6.16 per Gallon.


Never did understand the metric system.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2018)

Gout, It's back with an vengeance!!!! Been on Allipurinol for it for several months and have not had an attack until now. I was hoping it was just a sprain, as sometimes it's hard to tell the difference when it gets in my ankles. Just start getting the messed up back whipped into shape (with my Physical Therapist) and now this kicks in again. 
P.S. I mentioned in a previous post that I thought someone had a voodoo doll of me and was poking it with pins to cause pain. Well, I've come to the conclusion that it's my own Doctor doing it to get me to come into the office!!!!


----------



## at6 (May 8, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Gout, It's back with an vengeance!!!! Been on Allipurinol for it for several months and have not had an attack until now. I was hoping it was just a sprain, as sometimes it's hard to tell the difference when it gets in my ankles. Just start getting the messed up back whipped into shape (with my Physical Therapist) and now this kicks in again.
> P.S. I mentioned in a previous post that I thought someone had a voodoo doll of me and was poking it with pins to cause pain. Well, I've come to the conclusion that it's my own Doctor doing it to get me to come into the office!!!!


I've been taking Allopurinol ever since it was first introduced to the market as I was unable to use Colchicine. Hope your gout gets better soon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2018)

Have you ever tried Black Cherry juice? I friend of mine swears by it. Regardless, I feel for you. It really blows!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 8, 2018)

I've been taking Tart Cherry pills from GNC. Not sure if it helps or not, but it certainly doesn't hurt. I had hoped the Allipurinol had it licked, but I guess not. Need to wait for this round to subside and get my blood tested again to see if the dosage needs to be upped to the maximum.


----------



## at6 (May 9, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I've been taking Tart Cherry pills from GNC. Not sure if it helps or not, but it certainly doesn't hurt. I had hoped the Allipurinol had it licked, but I guess not. Need to wait for this round to subside and get my blood tested again to see if the dosage needs to be upped to the maximum.


Did your physician recommend a low Purinol diet for you. The list of no no foods might take away some of the joys of living, but reduced bouts with pain and suffering might be worth the sacrifice.


----------



## razor1uk (May 9, 2018)

Compared to the few other recent posts above (of which I wish you better health luck and smiles), this is chump-change.

After a long break, my apartment buildings computer room has re-opened, complete with a new server protection system that restricts near enough everything - no videos of any kind, most forums (this is one of the few that does work; likely this site 'slips under the wire') & main/usual image hosting sites are blocked, yahoo is blocked, ..but somehow most of the working PC's there have some gambling software installed; of which after 1.6 years, still only 7 of the 10 actually work.

But since the service is considered a 'free gift' by my buildings association, they have no requirement to provide correctly maintained and working 'public computers' & a connection that isn't restricted to barely enough to get email to work.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 9, 2018)

I'm still steamed about people who join service organizations and then shoot down every service project proposal that is made.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 17, 2018)

I could use a beer or ten about now. Unfortunately I can't as it interferes with my meds.


----------



## T Bolt (May 21, 2018)

Selected for random drug testing for the first time in my life.
What a royal pain in the a$$


----------



## at6 (May 21, 2018)

T Bolt said:


> Selected for random drug testing for the first time in my life.
> What a royal pain in the a$$


Had to do that once. The b8tch at the lab treated me like I was some kind of druggy a$$ criminal.


----------



## T Bolt (May 21, 2018)

Didn't have that problem, they were nice, but it took forever. 30 min to get there, in the waiting room for over an hour (watched and entire episode of Gunsmoke) 20 min to test and than another 30 to get back to work. At least I was on the clock the whole time.


----------



## billrunnels (May 21, 2018)

A cloudy mundane type of day


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> A cloudy mundane type of day



Well, at least it's not snowing.


----------



## billrunnels (May 22, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Well, at least it's not snowing.


That is something to be happy about


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 6, 2018)

Cant' tell if I'm having yet another Gout flair up, or if I've sprained my right foot. It's hard to tell sometimes. It doesn't really feel exactly like a gout attack as it usually turns red and gets warm/hot to the touch. 
Hurts right on the in-side step of the foot, starting about an inch or so back from where the big toe connects, and it's also starting to affect the rest of my foot from the way I walk.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2018)

OUCH!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 8, 2018)

Yeah, it's gout. Just came from the doctor. Gonna flush it out with some Colchicine. He printed out the "Gout sufferers diet plan" for me again.
It says essentially to avoid, Alchohol, *meat*, fish, chicken, shellfish, oatmeal, whole grain breads, dried beans, peas, wheat bran, green peas, sugary drinks, spinach"
But I can have, coffee, diet soda's, breads and cereals (as long as they are not whole grain and do not have oatmeal) cheese, eggs, milk, vegetables (no peas, lentils, mushrooms), cherries. But since I am also diabetic, on a low fat diet, and my cholesterol is high I shouldn't be eating most of that either).

So, basically I can drink water and have what real food eats for dinner, salad!!! Are you depressed now, I am!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 8, 2018)

Changes with Miss America Pageant have removed any reason I had to watch. No Evening gowns or swim suits kills my wish to watch. Gretchen Gopher Puke says that it's not about their appearance, but about their minds. H8ll, if I want to watch a Fat Slag Extravaganza, I just go to any mall or Walmart.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 8, 2018)

at6 said:


> Changes with Miss America Pageant have removed any reason I had to watch. No Evening gowns or swim suits kills my wish to watch. Gretchen Gopher Puke says that it's not about their appearance, but about their minds. H8ll, if I want to watch a Fat Slag Extravaganza, I just go to any mall or Walmart.



But don't you get excited hearing their answers to the questions each of the final 5 are asked near the end of the show? I know that's why I would watch.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 8, 2018)

at6 said:


> Had to do that once. The b8tch at the lab treated me like I was some kind of druggy a$$ criminal.


Well, guilt before trial. I wouldn’t be surprised if a lot of the checks were for parolees


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear the gout flaired up again. When I went to the hospital to get confirmation that I had gout, the nurse leaned over to me and whispered, "don't do the diets, they never work". I took the pills, eat what I want and have had 3 minor re-occurrences that I knock down immediately with Teva-Methacin.


----------



## at6 (Jun 8, 2018)

swampyankee said:


> Well, guilt before trial. I wouldn’t be surprised if a lot of the checks were for parolees


Granted. I was the only one not there for a parole check.


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 9, 2018)

Minnesota Twins game cancelled due to rain. Dark gloomy day


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 9, 2018)

But it wasn't supposed to rain until this evening! I heard it on the radio as I drove through a downpour! Partly cloudy my @$$!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2018)

I think Minnesota weather forecasters would have just as much luck using one of these to predict the weather. Save them a whole lotta money on all that expensive equipment. One thing I never understood is why they have to spend 10 minutes on what the weather was like that day on the late news. It's like I was there, I already know what todays weather was, spin that dial and let me know what tomorrow weather is going to be.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 11, 2018)

The splitting headache I have this morning that precludes me from concentrating, it's more than just annoying me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 11, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I think Minnesota weather forecasters would have just as much luck using one of these to predict the weather. Save them a whole lotta money on all that expensive equipment. One thing I never understood is why they have to spend 10 minutes on what the weather was like that day on the late news. It's like I was there, I already know what todays weather was, spin that dial and let me know what tomorrow weather is going to be.
> View attachment 497240


My wife always looks at the radar weather when a storm is forecast, usually she does a better job than the weather guys at predicting whether it will hit us or not.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2018)

email system down all day at work....


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 12, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> email system down all day at work....



One might consider that a good thing...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2018)

The rugby...


----------



## at6 (Jun 25, 2018)

Thieves broke into my back yard and decided to steal my lawn mower. They took the time to quietly unscrew the latch from the gate and then roll it out to what ever they were driving. I heard a noise but but thought it was my neighbor across the street leaving for work since she usually leaves for her job about the same time as the dogs barked. But then having faith in God, I know that he will repay them 7 times over for this.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2018)

That sucks Larry


----------



## at6 (Jun 25, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> That sucks Larry


Yes it does but at least the needle [email protected] bug f*&kers didn't ruin the lock or post.


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 25, 2018)

Dark dreary day 80F rain in the forecast.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 25, 2018)

at6 said:


> Thieves broke into my back yard and decided to steal my lawn mower. They took the time to quietly unscrew the latch from the gate and then roll it out to what ever they were driving. I heard a noise but but thought it was my neighbor across the street leaving for work since she usually leaves for her job about the same time as the dogs barked. But then having faith in God, I know that he will repay them 7 times over for this.


They are just doing their part to help you lower your carbon footprint. Probably left behind a sack of native drought resistant plant seeds for you too.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2018)

need to spend more money on tooling repairs.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2018)

In a word...bamboo


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 26, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> In a word...bamboo



In a word....get pigs. They love bamboo and will turn it into.................wait for it.................bampoo!!! (I kill me)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2018)

Man, even by my standards that's bad...………………(nicely done!).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 26, 2018)

In the 70's we had a hobby farm with a creek running through it along one side of the property. Along the creek hillside grew bamboo and that's where my dad raised 6 pigs a year. They made short work of the bamboo, basically free hog food


----------



## Milosh (Jun 26, 2018)

Today and all the World Cup broadcasts when the crowd noise drowns out the play by play announcers. Sure I could turn the audio down but I like to hear the announcers babbling.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 26, 2018)

Just to punish me for my making light of AT6's plight, 
my boy returned home from his bike ride sans bike. He parked it in front of a gas station to get a drink and it was gone when he came out. 
Surely someone mistook it for a "community bike". Why else would it be lying there saying "Take me."?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> In a word....get pigs. They love bamboo and will turn it into.................wait for it.................bampoo!!! (I kill me)



Grooooaaasnnn.......


----------



## at6 (Jun 27, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Just to punish me for my making light of AT6's plight,
> my boy returned home from his bike ride sans bike. He parked it in front of a gas station to get a drink and it was gone when he came out.
> Surely someone mistook it for a "community bike". Why else would it be lying there saying "Take me."?


That's really sad to hear. Stinking thieves are everywhere. Hopefully your son's bike will be recovered. At least that's what I"m praying for.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2018)

Germany


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 27, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Germany



Strange, my father was of the same opinion back in the forties...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 27, 2018)

at6 said:


> That's really sad to hear. Stinking thieves are everywhere. Hopefully your son's bike will be recovered. At least that's what I"m praying for.


I doubt it. Grabbing an unlocked bike isn't high on the cops' priority list. Over the years we've had thefts from the yard, our vehicles, a home invasion (guy crawled through an unsecured window while we were sleeping, and left the front door wide open when he left.) When we call the police, they give us a case # and tell us to call them if we find out anything new. Now if you call about someone waving a gun....


----------



## at6 (Jun 28, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> I doubt it. Grabbing an unlocked bike isn't high on the cops' priority list. Over the years we've had thefts from the yard, our vehicles, a home invasion (guy crawled through an unsecured window while we were sleeping, and left the front door wide open when he left.) When we call the police, they give us a case # and tell us to call them if we find out anything new. Now if you call about someone waving a gun....


H*LL!!!!!!!!!! When did Minnesota become a county in California?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 28, 2018)

It's not. All maps show Minnesota as a colony of New York.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Do you know what's worse than most of the warning lights on you cars dash panel coming on 100 miles from home on one of the hottest days of the year.

It's when they all start going out again!!! That's when the real problems start!!! Luckily, I was only 50 miles from home when that happened.


----------



## at6 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hopefully, you will get everything sorted out. You must have one the newer all computerized cars.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2018)

at6 said:


> Hopefully, you will get everything sorted out. You must have one the newer all computerized cars.



Yeah it's a 2010 Ford Escape.

Took a massive u-turn on Friday, and the battery indicator came on almost immediately and the air conditioning went out. I though "Uh-Oh" this cant be good".
Drove quite a while in hope to get closer to home before it died (I figured the Alternator went out). Got closer to home and I noticed the power steering was getting sluggish when I had to slow down. Decided to roll windows up in case it died (remember its nearly 100 degrees F and no air conditioning so things got hot in a hurry).
Went a bit further and all kinds of lisght started coming on, though to myself "things are nearing the end".
Next town over had to stop at a light, that's when all the warning lights went out completely, and this time I couldn't accelerate when the traffic light turned green, no power steering, felt like the brakes are locked up, car is shutting like mad and felt like it was going to tear appart.
Managed to get it into a parking lot and called for a ride. Took the battery out, went home, and charged it up.
Next morning drove out and put the battery in and started right up, drove 50 miles home (luckily). Drive belt was gone (it was there before).
Ended up being an old belt (I think it stretched out in that u-turn) and a bad belt tentioner. Still cost around $125 to fix, but at could have been worse.
Thankfully the water pump was driver by another belt, and not on the serpentine belt everything else is run on.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 2, 2018)

Work. Effing work!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2018)

Getting old.

I hate it


----------



## Marcel (Jul 3, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Getting old.
> 
> I hate it


It's always better than not getting old.


----------



## at6 (Jul 3, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Getting old.
> 
> I hate it


It still beats rigor mortis.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 3, 2018)

Working with fiberglass insulation on a hot, humid day.


----------



## at6 (Jul 4, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Working with fiberglass insulation on a hot, humid day.


What? You don't like the itch?


----------



## Milosh (Jul 5, 2018)

Everyday the talking bobbleheads on TV yapping about stuff they have no clue about. There is also academics who never had a real job to practice their theories on.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 5, 2018)

at6 said:


> What? You don't like the itch?


I don't like sweat running into my eyes and trying to wipe it way with my glass dust covered glove.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 6, 2018)

2 hours of restless sleep last night, my backside (aka A$$) is dragging today.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 7, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Working with fiberglass insulation on a hot, humid day.


Spending the entire 5 day heatwave resurrecting and installing a defunct air conditioner in a pool of sweat, then wake up the next morning and heat wave is over and it's 48°F outside, and the A/C is still running full tilt!
Cheers,
Wes
PS: Don't ever accept (even if it's a free donation) an "it ran last time I tried it" air conditioner from the household of a chain smoker with five cats! No matter how much it tempts you to show off your mechanical wizardry. Worse than cleaning airliner cabin outflow valves back in the bad old days before they banned in-flight smoking. Peeyuww!! It was eight pounds lighter when I got it working properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2018)

Marcel said:


> It's always better than not getting old.





at6 said:


> It still beats rigor mortis.


Seriously guys, I was killed in my wreck, but they managed to resuscitate me.

The state says I am perfectly fit to work (therefore no benefits) yet no one will hire me because I am a liability (therefore no income), so my life savings is bleeding away.

If the EMS crews had just been a little longer in arriving at the scene, I wouldn't be having to deal with all this stress...


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 7, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Seriously guys, I was killed in my wreck, but they managed to resuscitate me.
> 
> The state says I am perfectly fit to work (therefore no benefits) yet no one will hire me because I am a liability (therefore no income), so my life savings is bleeding away.
> 
> If the EMS crews had just been a little longer in arriving at the scene, I wouldn't be having to deal with all this stress...


I know a guy with a problem just like yours and for the same reason. He was resurrected from "brain dead" and made a full recovery, but lost his CDL and contractor's license due to "potential cognitive lapses". Now he's happier than he ever was running his tail off doing construction. He does body work, welding, excavating, metal fabrication, carpentry, and landscaping, all on a casual basis, and only for people he likes. Picks and chooses the jobs he wants to take on, works at his own pace, and makes more money working for himself or occasionally with his son than he did honcho-ing a construction crew. Just a thought.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2018)

D!ckheads on the roads....why are there so many?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2018)

Because the level of the brianpower on the Earth is constant, the number of people changes only.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 7, 2018)

Little boy in a mans job


----------



## at6 (Jul 7, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> D!ckheads on the roads....why are there so many?


Because the state keeps issuing licenses to them.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 9, 2018)

The usual English bashing. Although its getting rather more boring than annoying. (Yawn)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 9, 2018)

Being tired from a restless night.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2018)

Painting the insides of my aluminum fishing boat and running out of paint with a 2 foot by 4 foot section left. Can't get the paint locally and most places on-line only have it available in 6 can quantities.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 9, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Painting the insides of my aluminum fishing boat and running out of paint with a 2 foot by 4 foot section left. Can't get the paint locally and most places on-line only have it available in 6 can quantities.


That's a heck of a note. I had a similar experience when painting my old car. Got all but the drivers door covered. Could't get more so changed colors from "Buick green" to "Black"


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yearly physical/checkup today. Got the 1st of 3 Hep B. shots and I feel like crAp!


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2018)

Seemingly never ending staff issues!
Why cant people come to work do their job and go home?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 11, 2018)

rochie said:


> Seemingly never ending staff issues!
> Why cant people come to work do their job and go home?


Never been anything more than a busboy and dishwasher, but every kitchen I've ever been in has been a pressure cooker full of creative egos forced to do repetitive production work, and never able to satisfy the boss, no matter how fast they worked. I got out as quick as I could.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> The usual English bashing. Although its getting rather more boring than annoying. (Yawn)





I just saw this...

If you had not realized, people were not Bashing England. They were messing with you, because of the way you acted in the thread. It was all to get under your thin skin, and I can see it worked perfectly fine.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2018)

Power has been out for 2hrs, not expected to be restored for 8hrs. Some Muppet in a forklift to out a powerline into town. 23% battery left on my laptop which I am draining to power up my iPhone which I am using right now draining my data

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 18, 2018)

Kidney stones.


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 19, 2018)

+ Your opinion about Army?
- Creating fear and terror for the people

(i cant find my wanted emoje)


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 19, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Kidney stones.


I know a person who said it was the worst pain he ever felt


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Power has been out for 2hrs, not expected to be restored for 8hrs. Some Muppet in a forklift to out a powerline into town. 23% battery left on my laptop which I am draining to power up my iPhone which I am using right now draining my data


Go out and turn on the car and plug into the CLA for a recharge!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 19, 2018)

Done did good sir though the Taurus can recharge without the engine running. Power came on 2104hrs my time, almost 7hrs after the fact. It was getting scary as I almost had to start talking to the wife

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 19, 2018)

at6 said:


> Because the state keeps issuing licenses to them.




And have you noticed how many drive BMWs?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 19, 2018)

swampyankee said:


> And have you noticed how many drive BMWs?


Around here it's Hondas. _Paper or plastic? Paper or plastic?_

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 20, 2018)

Here it's Fords and Chevys.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 20, 2018)

So far another sleepless night


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2018)

I know the feeling Bill. I rarely get more than 4hrs a night. Just spent 3hrs tossing and turning so I said screw it and am now up


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Kidney stones.


Been through that twice.
Not Fun


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yeah it's a 2010 Ford Escape.
> 
> Took a massive u-turn on Friday, and the battery indicator came on almost immediately and the air conditioning went out. I though "Uh-Oh" this cant be good".
> Drove quite a while in hope to get closer to home before it died (I figured the Alternator went out). Got closer to home and I noticed the power steering was getting sluggish when I had to slow down. Decided to roll windows up in case it died (remember its nearly 100 degrees F and no air conditioning so things got hot in a hurry).
> ...



You were lucky it isn't a newer Escape. I had a 2013 Escape company car. The battery is so far under the dash that you can just barely see it. Had to have it replaced once and NTB worked on it for over an hour to put a knew one in, and they should know what they're doing since it's one of the few things they do.


----------



## at6 (Jul 20, 2018)

I'll keep my 30+ year old cars thank you.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2018)

Yep, me too.
Had a slight minor problem with the carb on my 29 year old campervan when at Flying Legends, but easily sorted by using the choke as a 'mixture control', and did the 350 miles round trip without any hassle, and still got 25 mpg.
A guy on the same campsite had terrible problems with the fuel injection on his newish motor home, probably due to the extreme heat, and had to call out the breakdown truck ! 
They were still tinkering when I left the camp site !!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 21, 2018)

Where am I going vs. where do I want to go. Brother-in-laws retirement party, a guy I see maybe twice a year oooooooooooor go to Hooterville fooooooooor
https://www.vanderhoofairshow.ca/

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2018)

Flair up of long dormant trigeminal neuralgia just as we were leaving on vacation.


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Where am I going vs. where do I want to go. Brother-in-laws retirement party, a guy I see maybe twice a year oooooooooooor go to Hooterville fooooooooor
> https://www.vanderhoofairshow.ca/


If I lived there I'd go too. Harvards in formation and aerobatics, ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2018)

Young people inability to pull their heads out of their a$$es when driving!!!! Had 3 very close calls with 17-25 or so year old drivers this weekend. Friday a woman pulled out right in front of me without even looking. Squeeling brakes and she never even looked. She doesn't know how close she came to getting whomever was sitting in the passenger seat seriously injured or worse!!!!!
Saturday another woman did the exact same thing, and 5 minutes later a woman ran me off the highway at 65 MPH. I was just passing her in the right lane and was even with her rear bumper, when I noticed hers right turn signal turn on in my peripheral vision, I started to swerve onto the shoulder right away and started to hit the breaks. Then honked the horn. She was clueless. I gunned it on got next to her and chewed her out good (made me feel better anyway). She never turned her head. 
Is it that hard to turn your head to see whom you about to smash into? Must be.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Young people inability to pull their heads out of their a$$es when driving!!!! Had 3 very close calls with 17-25 or so year old drivers this weekend. Friday a woman pulled out right in front of me without even looking. Squeeling brakes and she never even looked. She doesn't know how close she came to getting whomever was sitting in the passenger seat seriously injured or worse!!!!!
> Saturday another woman did the exact same thing, and 5 minutes later a woman ran me off the highway at 65 MPH. I was just passing her in the right lane and was even with her rear bumper, when I noticed hers right turn signal turn on in my peripheral vision, I started to swerve onto the shoulder right away and started to hit the breaks. Then honked the horn. She was clueless. I gunned it on got next to her and chewed her out good (made me feel better anyway). She never turned her head.
> Is it that hard to turn your head to see whom you about to smash into? Must be.



That’s what happens when there is no real mandated drivers training. Sorry but most kids here are taught to drive by their parents who thenselves were taught by their parents. All they are doing is passing on their bad habits. Hence why people don’t know how to use the zipper method, are too lazy to use turn signals, do not know how to merge, use the left lane for cruising, know how to parallel park. I can go on and on...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2018)

Not to mention being addicted to cell phones and not being able to set them down long enough to pay attention to what they should be paying attention to. 
Had I been going between driving and cell phone I would most likely never seen that third persons turn signal in the corner of my eye and would have probably been in a nasty accident.

Plus, I believe the longer you have been driving (and paying attention) the more instinct you gain as to what the person in the other car is going to do before they even do it. I hope her ears are still ringing from the nasty words I was using to describe her and her driving skills).


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 23, 2018)

You just don't have the right level of paranoia.
To survive as a motorcycle rider you have to _believe_ the other drivers are NOT incompetent or stupid. They are _instead, _actively_ *trying to kill you!*_
The cell phones are to coordinate the attack/s  

You have to drive to prevent giving them the opportunity.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Not to mention being addicted to cell phones and not being able to set them down long enough to pay attention to what they should be paying attention to.
> Had I been going between driving and cell phone I would most likely never seen that third persons turn signal in the corner of my eye and would have probably been in a nasty accident.
> 
> Plus, I believe the longer you have been driving (and paying attention) the more instinct you gain as to what the person in the other car is going to do before they even do it. I hope her ears are still ringing from the nasty words I was using to describe her and her driving skills).



I agree completely, but so many states do not make driving and texting illegal. Louisiana for instance it is perfectly allowed and normal.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> You just don't have the right level of paranoia.
> To survive as a motorcycle rider you have to _believe_ the other drivers are NOT incompetent or stupid. They are _instead, _actively_ *trying to kill you!*_
> The cell phones are to coordinate the attack/s
> 
> You have to drive to prevent giving them the opportunity.



Been there, done that. One of them finally got me and ended my motorcycle riding days 20 some years ago. And that was before cell phone use really took off. Took my first flying lesson that day, unfortunately an airplane was not involved, just a short trip over the handlebars that seemed to take forever.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 24, 2018)

No AC on the camp bus. 1 1/2 hours of melting


----------



## at6 (Jul 24, 2018)

Welcome to my world. My pick up has no ac and the temps here are 104 to 107 degrees Fahrenheit with no end in sight.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ride is over, have the room cranked down to 62°F


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2018)

Which you would curse in the winter....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 25, 2018)

Trigeminal Neuralgia flair-up the day I start vacation.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2018)

Phoned home last night after work. Found out one of my best friends shot himself. No sleep......long day ahead

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 28, 2018)

That really sucks.


----------



## at6 (Jul 28, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Phoned home last night after work. Found out one of my best friends shot himself. No sleep......long day ahead


Sorry to hear that. My condolences to you and his family.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear that George...


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 29, 2018)

at6 said:


> Welcome to my world. My pick up has no ac and the temps here are 104 to 107 degrees Fahrenheit with no end in sight.


Hang in there it will get better


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 29, 2018)

The news. Seems like everything is negative. Surely something positive is taking place some where. Thank goodness for the turn off control.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2018)

Amen...and sorry for your loss George


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 31, 2018)

Entitlement minded in-laws.
Note: If you want to raise kids - have your own.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2018)

Found out that the Disabled Parking allocation for the BoB airshow at Duxford in September is already fully booked, so not worth getting tickets for the show.
Ah well, maybe another airshow or museum visit can be done instead ............


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 4, 2018)

A dismal cloudy cool day in Minnesota with rain in the forecast. Tough on the fans attending the Twins baseball game tonight.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 5, 2018)

Dutch Catalina sold to the Collins collection.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2018)

No sleep last night. Now I've got a pounding sinus headache and am expected to get something done at work.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 6, 2018)

Ibuprofen and caffeine.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 10, 2018)

Why do I let Dr.s have me get scans???????? Phuckers.
Spots, pollips, fibers.......... Dammit to h3ll.
Isn't enough I'm losing hair on my chinny chin chin, crotch and arm pits from hormone shots.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 10, 2018)

Went in for a minor surgery only to find out the surgon called in sick.............really. 
Seems like they could have shot me a text or something before I took a day off work.
Oh well.


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 10, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Phoned home last night after work. Found out one of my best friends shot himself. No sleep......long day ahead


 I just found this thread so I'm a little late but my condolences. So sorry to hear.
Went through the exact same scenario myself about 5 years ago. I know it sucks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2018)

My Uncle Roger (my Dad's next oldest sibling) passed away and his wife is going ballistic, selling everything before probate, including things that he owned before they were married (she's actually going be in a world of trouble). My other Uncle (the next oldest) got into the middle of it and then my sister got sucked into the middle of it - all three are caught up in this incredible whirlwind of drama.

Meanwhile, I'm just sitting here on the sidelines quietly, amazed (but not surprised) at how people can act like this over a person's things...


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 11, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> My Uncle Roger (my Dad's next oldest sibling) passed away and his wife is going ballistic, selling everything before probate, including things that he owned before they were married (she's actually going be in a world of trouble). My other Uncle (the next oldest) got into the middle of it and then my sister got sucked into the middle of it - all three are caught up in this incredible whirlwind of drama.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm just sitting here on the sidelines quietly, amazed (but not surprised) at how people can act like this over a person's things...


Ya it's to bad when things go down that way. That's pretty much how it went when my grandfather passed away 10 years ago.
He and I were very close. I took care of him the last 10 years of his life( as much as he needed taking care of. He did quite well for being in 90s) then when he passed all the sudden relatives that couldn't be bothered to even visit him once in a while showed up to fight over "stuff". 
It was unseemly to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 11, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> My Uncle Roger (my Dad's next oldest sibling) passed away and his wife is going ballistic, selling everything before probate, including things that he owned before they were married (she's actually going be in a world of trouble). My other Uncle (the next oldest) got into the middle of it and then my sister got sucked into the middle of it - all three are caught up in this incredible whirlwind of drama.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm just sitting here on the sidelines quietly, amazed (but not surprised) at how people can act like this over a person's things...


My condolences on your loss. 
That was supposed to be in my first reply but somehow I lost track of what I was typing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 11, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> My condolences on your loss.
> That was supposed to be in my first reply but somehow I lost track of what I was typing.


Thanks, and I've been down this road before when my Dad passed in 2012 - the female he married tried to claim everything and even held his ashes hostage unless I was interested in a "cash consideration".

I made it clear to her that I would tie her up in courts until the moon fell into the ocean, guaranteeing her that it would burn up every last cent she had to her name if she wanted to play that game - it wasn't soon after that, that I was able to lay Dad to rest.

This was a clear case of fighting fire with fire, or actually, fighting greed with money.


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 11, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Thanks, and I've been down this road before when my Dad passed in 2012 - the female he married tried to claim everything and even held his ashes hostage unless I was interested in a "cash consideration".
> 
> I made it clear to her that I would tie her up in courts until the moon fell into the ocean, guaranteeing her that it would burn up every last cent she had to her name if she wanted to play that game - it wasn't soon after that, that I was able to lay Dad to rest.
> 
> This was a clear case of fighting fire with fire, or actually, fighting greed with money.


Wow thats really to bad. Not like you need the added stress at a time lime that. Just makes one think some people have no soul.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 11, 2018)

When it comes to greed, no...there is no soul.

But then again, I am my Father's son and I stood her and her posse down. 

After a little coordination with the Army, Dad was laid to rest with honors and all that nonsense is behind us now

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 11, 2018)

N4521U said:


> Why do I let Dr.s have me get scans???????? Phuckers.
> Spots, pollips, fibers.......... Dammit to h3ll.
> Isn't enough I'm losing hair on my chinny chin chin, crotch and arm pits from hormone shots.


Isn't it fun getting old?


----------



## at6 (Aug 11, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Went in for a minor surgery only to find out the surgon called in sick.............really.
> Seems like they could have shot me a text or something before I took a day off work.
> Oh well.


What, Gnomey took another holiday?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 11, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> My Uncle Roger (my Dad's next oldest sibling) passed away and his wife is going ballistic, selling everything before probate, including things that he owned before they were married (she's actually going be in a world of trouble). My other Uncle (the next oldest) got into the middle of it and then my sister got sucked into the middle of it - all three are caught up in this incredible whirlwind of drama.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm just sitting here on the sidelines quietly, amazed (but not surprised) at how people can act like this over a person's things...


I wasn't there but heard that the same thing happened when my step-mother died back in 98.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 13, 2018)

Walk in for ANOTHER CT scan, nurse says,"you're back, how are you?......?
I says, "that's what you're gonna tell me, ay!!!!!!!!!!!
Nothing goods gonna come of it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2018)

got hit in the right thumb, playing Lacrosse on Saturday, confirmed with an x-ray today I have a small crack in the front bone just in front of the knuckle and plenty of swelling and pain at the base of the rear bone which was forced backwards slightly by the impact.with no break, curiously that hurts way more than the crack which isn't really bothering me at all????

makes modelling and other things a bit awkward at the moment even though i am left handed.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 16, 2018)

Ahhhh, lefties....we rule. Just got a phone call saying my Visa had been used without my authorization to the tune of 1300 simoleons. A check on 411.ca said the call came from Houston B.C. which is odd as the area code is for Philadelphia Pa. I'm sure glad I gave them my card number and banking info to straighten this out


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2018)

Well, scars in lungs are old ones, spraying enamels and lacquers without a mask in the Old days I quess. Cist in liver no biggee, arthritis on spine is the shites tho....
I hate getting old.


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 16, 2018)

N4521U said:


> Well, scars in lungs are old ones, spraying enamels and lacquers without a mask in the Old days I quess. Cist in liver no biggee, arthritis on spine is the shites tho....
> I hate getting old.


Well sounds like 2 out of 3 pretty much went you way. I know what what mean about arthritis and getting old though.


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 16, 2018)

Well I'm back at Kieser for another try in the ongoing saga of trying to get a consultation for a minor surgery( first time the surgon called in sick so had to reschedule). This time the surgon is late so here I sit for an hr in the waiting room.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 17, 2018)

Got to snake the kitchen sink before I could have supper. A great start to the weekend.
Coffee grounds and bacon grease don't mix. Or rather, they do.


----------



## at6 (Aug 18, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Got to snake the kitchen sink before I could have supper. A great start to the weekend.
> Coffee grounds and bacon grease don't mix. Or rather, they do.


So that's what's for dinner in your neighborhood.


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 18, 2018)

Some of the smoke from California fires has arrived. Visibility only 8 miles. Hard on sinus and eyes.


----------



## at6 (Aug 19, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Some of the smoke from California fires has arrived. Visibility only 8 miles. Hard on sinus and eyes.


You got 8 miles? For a while we only had 2 miles and we could taste it. Hope the air around your part of the world clears up soon.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Some of the smoke from California fires has arrived. Visibility only 8 miles. Hard on sinus and eyes.


Sorry to hear the smoke is causing problems.
At the moment, the entire west coast, from Mexico to Canada is burning - we're not having a good year, to be honest.

In my neck of the woods, for two weeks straight, the smoke was so thick, the streetlights were on at noon and we were driving in a perpetual fog with swirling ash raining down day and night. The sky was a dull orange and no trace of the sun to be seen at all.

Several days on end, flight conditions were IFR only, vis less than a mile...


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 19, 2018)

at6 said:


> You got 8 miles? For a while we only had 2 miles and we could taste it. Hope the air around your part of the world clears up soon.


We really have no gripe. Hope things are looking up out your way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> We really have no gripe. Hope things are looking up out your way.


Thank you, Sir - things have eased up a bit for us here in Redding, but lots of other places are feeling the pinch.

Hope the jetstream shoves the smoke up and away from your place so you can get back to enjoying your summer! 

* edit *
Forgot to attach a pic taken on Saturday, 28 July - the view from my sliding glass window overlooking my deck just before 13:00. Notice my two little solar lamps are on.


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 19, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Sorry to hear the smoke is causing problems.
> At the moment, the entire west coast, from Mexico to Canada is burning - we're not having a good year, to be honest.
> 
> In my neck of the woods, for two weeks straight, the smoke was so thick, the streetlights were on at noon and we were driving in a perpetual fog with swirling ash raining down day and night. The sky was a dull orange and no trace of the sun to be seen at all.
> ...


Hard to envision. Sure hope things are improving out your way. You have had a challenging period to endure. Streetlights on at noon etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 19, 2018)

Smoke from the Ferguson fire has diminished here and we aren't getting smoke from the fires up north now. It's good to be pretty much back to "normal" [As if there is anything normal about California].

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 20, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Sorry to hear the smoke is causing problems.
> At the moment, the entire west coast, from Mexico to Canada is burning - we're not having a good year, to be honest.
> 
> In my neck of the woods, for two weeks straight, the smoke was so thick, the streetlights were on at noon and we were driving in a perpetual fog with swirling ash raining down day and night. The sky was a dull orange and no trace of the sun to be seen at all.
> ...


Sounds like my neighborhood when everybody fires up their chimineas.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 22, 2018)

Worked from 7am to 3am yesterday (or rather this morning) and back at work at 7am this morning, living on 2 hours sleep and strong coffee.


----------



## billrunnels (Aug 22, 2018)

T Bolt said:


> Worked from 7am to 3am yesterday (or rather this morning) and back at work at 7am this morning, living on 2 hours sleep and strong coffee.


That has to be tough !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 22, 2018)

That super sucks.


T Bolt said:


> Worked from 7am to 3am yesterday (or rather this morning) and back at work at 7am this morning, living on 2 hours sleep and strong coffee.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 22, 2018)

2 1/2 hours to go yet today and I'm running on fumes


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 22, 2018)

I hope you are not operating heavy equipment...


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 23, 2018)

No just working around heavy equipment, cranes, piledrivers, ,backhoes ect. but all went well. Feel much better this morning after 13 hours of sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2018)

Rather long day there Glenn.....

Been rather busy and not much time on the forum this past week.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 24, 2018)

My world revolves working on heavy equipment with only 4 hours sleep but I'd be pretty hard pressed to put in those kind of hours and then working the next day. You don't want to do too many of those Glenn


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2018)

Lost our lacrosse today....bummer....


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 31, 2018)

Idiots on facebook posting weather reports from 3 years ago about Hurricane Erika like it is a currant weather problem.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2018)

Sure glad I don't have that facebook thang....pesky Russians

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2018)

I limit my facebook to my family & friend's activity, and to specific groups I belong to, that way I don't have to deal with the rampant social medial stupidity.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2018)

I've got friends who repost that stuff. Sometimes difficult to avoid. 

What annoyed me today. Project planning at work. It's hard when you have unique skills within a company. I feel stressed and pushed which spoils my weekend. Have to take matters in my own hand next week.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 2, 2018)

NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ain't I the lucky one????

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 2, 2018)

Marcel said:


> I've got friends who repost that stuff. Sometimes difficult to avoid.
> 
> What annoyed me today. Project planning at work. It's hard when you have unique skills within a company. I feel stressed and pushed which spoils my weekend. Have to take matters in my own hand next week.


Sounds like a plan. Go for it.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 2, 2018)

These plans don't include automatic weapons do they?


----------



## N4521U (Sep 2, 2018)

Soooo politically Incorrect!!!!!!
just sayin.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> These plans don't include automatic weapons do they?


Yeah...that's probably not going to go over well with our European friends as they don't get our sort of humor...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2018)

very busy day, no time for modelling.....Grrrr...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 3, 2018)

Watching the "Block"
irritates the living Shite outta me.
the finishes in their rooms just MAKES ME SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!
there, I got it out! Rum and coke, There you are!


----------



## at6 (Sep 3, 2018)

N4521U said:


> Watching the "Block"
> irritates the living Shite outta me.
> the finishes in their rooms just MAKES ME SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!
> there, I got it out! Rum and coke, There you are!


Never heard of that show and if it's anything like I think it might be, NO THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## at6 (Sep 3, 2018)

. Have to take matters in my own hand next week.[/QUOTE]
Tried that once and then she confiscated my Play boys.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 10, 2018)

Clueless drivers on the freeway!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 10, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Clueless drivers on the freeway!


When were you driving in Fresno?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 10, 2018)

Maryland. Baltimore to Annapolis. Not being from there I did not realize it is common courtesy to drive 45 MPH in the left lane and 80 in the right. Also, when exiting the highway, you come to a complete stop before entering the off-ramp.


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 10, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Maryland. Baltimore to Annapolis. Not being from there I did not realize it is common courtesy to drive 45 MPH in the left lane and 80 in the right. Also, when exiting the highway, you come to a complete stop before entering the off-ramp.


Are you sure you weren't in Orange county ca?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2018)

Not today but over the last 7 days....bear with me. When I arrived in camp last Wednesday afternoon, I fired up my laptop and went downstairs to make my lunch and have supper. When I got back to my room I noticed Firefox was doing an update. To my horror, everything was changed and on top of that _*ALL *_my bookmarks were gone. About every 30-60 seconds I would get a popup saying a script wasn't working or something like that and locking up Firefox and Chrome so trying to find a solution was near impossible. The same thing happened when I tried to restore my bookmarks(apparently I have over 2300, mostly aviation and modeling sites). I tried everything for 5 days and gave up. I was going to delete Firefox and reinstall but the internet is abysmal in camp and I think this caused the issue in the first place when Firefox upgraded. The first thing I did when I got home this morning is uninstall Firefox and reinstall. With the exception of the "Other Bookmarks" which I rarely used, I got my bookmarks back and everything is running normally again. I still have a few minor things to adjust with the new upgrade but that won't take long. You may now carry on with your day

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2018)

This week a colleague died of cancer. Today I heard my neighbour is also suffering from cancer. Bad week.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2018)

Sorry to hear about that Marcel


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2018)

Should have been playing in a Lacrosse grand Final today......


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 15, 2018)

Marcel said:


> This week a colleague died of cancer. Today I heard my neighbour is also suffering from cancer. Bad week.


Really sorry to hear that. Sometimes I wonder why things have to be that way.


----------



## at6 (Sep 15, 2018)

Marcel said:


> This week a colleague died of cancer. Today I heard my neighbour is also suffering from cancer. Bad week.


Sorry to hear about that Marcel. I've lost friends and family to cancer over the years so I can sort of understand what you're going through.


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 18, 2018)

The weather. Black as the ace of spades with rain and thunder - "the potatoe wagons are rolling"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> The weather. Black as the ace of spades with rain and thunder - "the potatoe wagons are rolling"


D*mn, I wish I were there for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2018)

Marcel said:


> This week a colleague died of cancer. Today I heard my neighbour is also suffering from cancer. Bad week.



That just stinks, my condolences.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 18, 2018)

Have an oil change and tire rotation done at the Ford dealer I bought the car from. They came back with both lower control arms and tie rod ends are bad (I suspected this already from the noises and sloppiness in the front end). Quoted almost $1300 to do both side. Labor costs weren't bad, but the parts prices were nearly 3 times what I can get them for on-line or at the local parts dealer!!! No thanks Ford, I'll buy the parts and either put them in myself or pay my nephew to do it for less than half that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 18, 2018)

Windows 10 update wipes out computer again!!!!!!!


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 18, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Windows 10 update wipes out computer again!!!!!!!


I feel your pain. Been there done that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Marcel....

a co worker is fighting the C battle at the moment and having a really tough time....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2018)

Damn, my thoughts are with them my friend.


----------



## Torch (Sep 19, 2018)

Kidney stone attack last night, these little buggers hurt............

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2018)

Torch said:


> Kidney stone attack last night, these little buggers hurt............




Been there, done that, not fun at all. It's just amazing to me how such a tiny little item can cause such BIG pain. Hope yours passes quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 19, 2018)

Torch said:


> Kidney stone attack last night, these little buggers hurt............


 "And this too shall pass."


----------



## warbird51 (Sep 19, 2018)

Got back from the Reno Air Races this week and annoyed that I had to be a spectator again for the 5th year! So boring was more fun crewing.


----------



## Torch (Sep 20, 2018)

at6 said:


> "And this too shall pass."


Lol, not soon enough. Moved a bit, can feel it. Then stopped so pain went away. Know it will come back again thats what stinks. Oh anticipation.....


----------



## N4521U (Sep 20, 2018)

Parents who send their sick kids to school, puking before they come to school..!!!!!!!
Now my poor wife is suffering with chills and near vomiting......
So she's gonna spend the next three days off in bed........
_*WTF*_


----------



## Torch (Sep 20, 2018)

N4521U said:


> Parents who send their sick kids to school, puking before they come to school..!!!!!!!
> Now my poor wife is suffering with chills and near vomiting......
> So she's gonna spend the next three days off in bed........
> _*WTF*_


Thats because they need to dump their kids somewhere to give them freedom, no consideration that schools are a cesspool of germs

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 23, 2018)

Trying to program a new land line telephone


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 23, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Trying to program a new land line telephone


I know what you mean. We bought an air conditioner a while back that has a dozen different adjustments and needed to be " programmed" before use. 
I wonder, can't they make anything where you just take it out of the box, plug it in, and it works anymore?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2018)

Because they can swingle more money from you.


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 23, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> I know what you mean. We bought an air conditioner a while back that has a dozen different adjustments and needed to be " programmed" before use.
> I wonder, can't they make anything where you just take it out of the box, plug it in, and it works anymore?


I don't think so. Those were the good old days

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 23, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Because they can swingle more money from you.


I think you've got the answer there. The more gadgets and complexity they can pack into an product the more they can charge for something that would work just as well with an on/off button and 1 or 2 adjustment knobs and with all that unnecessary complexity things tend to break after a year or two necessitating repair or replacement.
Refrigerators, washing machines, and wall heaters in my experience at least ,used to last decades. Now your lucky if you get a couple years out of the new " high tech" modles.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 23, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> I think you've got the answer there. The more gadgets and complexity they can pack into an product the more they can charge for something that would work just as well with an on/off button and 1 or 2 adjustment knobs and with all that unnecessary complexity things tend to break after a year or two necessitating repair or replacement.
> Refrigerators, washing machines, and wall heaters in my experience at least ,used to last decades. Now your lucky if you get a couple years out of the new " high tech" modles.


We live in a through away society. Everything has a clock on it

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2018)

I certainly know that feeling !
I had a new central heating system installed, which is 'controlled' by a battery powered, digital remote control.
Can it just be switched to 'ON' ?
No !!!
It needs degrees in electronics, maths, physics and illogical thought, just to try to begin how to get the bl**dy thing to start up !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 23, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> We live in a through away society. Everything has a clock on it


Too bad that doesn't go for politicians.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 23, 2018)

at6 said:


> Too bad that doesn't go for politicians.



Come to Oz, we vote for Party, not person.
Then the Party throws the Politician away!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 24, 2018)

Caught my first cold of the season.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2018)

Jimmy Garoppolo suffers season-ending torn ACL


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Jimmy Garoppolo suffers season-ending torn ACL



As a 49ers fan this obviously annoys me...


----------



## billrunnels (Sep 25, 2018)

Another dark dreary day. Twins baseball fans will have to bundle up at the game tonight.


----------



## rochie (Sep 26, 2018)

Had an eye test and i now need reading glasses, though my sight over distance was described as perfect !


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 26, 2018)

Been there, wear those Karl. The eye doc told me to come back for real glasses after my 3rd magnification change.....tick....tick....tick....


----------



## at6 (Sep 26, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Caught my first cold of the season.


What did you use for bait?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2018)

As many of you know, I was killed in a head-on wreck 5 years ago (the EMTs brought me back for some reason, though) and even though the Docs say I'm in bad shape, the state says I'm fine - hence, no income...that's pretty stressful as I am watching my life savings wither away BUT, it gets better.

The landlord of my place, where I've lived for 28 years, has decided to completely remodel the buildings in order to get a higher rent. So, what this clown is doing, is evicting the tenants (many long term, very nice people) and making the places more "modern" and appealing so he can up the rent...especially now that Redding is in a housing shortage because many people were displaced by the savage wildfire that destroyed several towns in our area.

Perfect...the Holidays are upon us, I'm soon to be out on the curb and no jobs, no places available - I hope this douchebag has karma fall all over his stupid azz...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 27, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> As many of you know, I was killed in a head-on wreck 5 years ago (the EMTs brought me back for some reason, though) and even though the Docs say I'm in bad shape, the state says I'm fine - hence, no income...that's pretty stressful as I am watching my life savings wither away BUT, it gets better.
> 
> The landlord of my place, where I've lived for 28 years, has decided to completely remodel the buildings in order to get a higher rent. So, what this clown is doing, is evicting the tenants (many long term, very nice people) and making the places more "modern" and appealing so he can up the rent...especially now that Redding is in a housing shortage because many people were displaced by the savage wildfire that destroyed several towns in our area.
> 
> Perfect...the Holidays are upon us, I'm soon to be out on the curb and no jobs, no places available - I hope this douchebag has karma fall all over his stupid azz...


Really sorry to here that Dave. It's amazing how some people like your landlord seem not to care about pain they inflict on others as long as it profits them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Dave. I hope things start looking up for you. You deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2018)

That's really bad news Dave. I hope something can turn things around for you soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear this Dave. Hoping for the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear this. Hard row to hoe. Some states are less cash-strapped than yours and more generous with disability benefits, though possibly more challenging climate-wise. Maybe a little networking could help you find one. Like maybe the ones that are making a killing on shale oil and have booming economies. Good luck.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 27, 2018)

at6 said:


> What did you use for bait?


Well, jump starting my car in the cold, pouring rain because I had left the lights on all day might have had something to do with it.
By the time I got things running I was soaked, the driver's seat was soaked and there was water sloshing around on the floorboards. 
The seat was still wet two days later.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks guys and I apologize for the rant...just that the past few years have been a bit much and then this latest development was the tipping point.

Really frustrating to say the least, especially with winter (and the Holidays) coming on.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 28, 2018)

Work putting me in such an awesome mood just before the weekend. Just waiting for the 5000 pound ACME Anvil to fall on my head and get it all over with, why not just about everything else has gone south on me so far today.


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 28, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> As many of you know, I was killed in a head-on wreck 5 years ago (the EMTs brought me back for some reason, though) and even though the Docs say I'm in bad shape, the state says I'm fine - hence, no income...that's pretty stressful as I am watching my life savings wither away BUT, it gets better.
> 
> The landlord of my place, where I've lived for 28 years, has decided to completely remodel the buildings in order to get a higher rent. So, what this clown is doing, is evicting the tenants (many long term, very nice people) and making the places more "modern" and appealing so he can up the rent...especially now that Redding is in a housing shortage because many people were displaced by the savage wildfire that destroyed several towns in our area.
> 
> Perfect...the Holidays are upon us, I'm soon to be out on the curb and no jobs, no places available - I hope this douchebag has karma fall all over his stupid azz...


Dave, don't know if this an avenue youve already explored but there are lawyers who specialize in representing people applying for disability and do it on some kind of contingency.
My mother is disabled, became completely unable to work, and was turned down for disability. She then got a lawyer who knew how to document everything, fill out the write forms, etc. and got aproved. Also she didn't have to pay anything up front as I recall.
I didn't know know youd been in a horrible accident but sure glad they brought you back. 
Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks for the info, Michael, but I fought SDI all the way to a hearing "judge" (laughable at best) and this clown was an angry old guy who pretty much had me in his sights the moment I sat down.

To get you up to speed, this is what happened on the evening on 7 April 2013:
How life can change in a fraction of an instant


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 29, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Thanks for the info, Michael, but I fought SDI all the way to a hearing "judge" (laughable at best) and this clown was an angry old guy who pretty much had me in his sights the moment I sat down.
> 
> To get you up to speed, this is what happened on the evening on 7 April 2013:
> How life can change in a fraction of an instant


I read the thread in the link you provided and it's a miracle you survived. Most people don't live through high speed head on crashes. Makes me wonder what the judge was thinking. I felt frustrated just sitting here reading it. Cant imagine how frustrating it must be fore you.
Wish I could think of another couse of action but all I can think of is to give it another try with a lawer who specializes in that. Having a lawer in such situations can make a huge difference. It shouldn't be that way but it is. Many judges will actually be much more likely to rule against you if you don't have representation. There have been numerous studies done that confirm this. 
My advice, for whatever it's worth, would be don't give up on that. I cant imagine there is a rule that you can't re apply. After all conditions can worsen over time.
If you can find a lawer willing to do it on contingency and I'm sure you can( ive seen those guys advertise) you truly don't have anything to lose except some time.
Really wish you the best.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2018)

Think i ate something that disagreed with me, layed me out on the couch the past couple of days...


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 2, 2018)

Been out of sorts the past three days with Kidney Track infection.No fun.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 2, 2018)

Hope you guys feel better. Being sick is no fun thats for sure. Going in for surgery myself here in about a week. Just kinda hoping the first couple days of recovery won't be as " unpleasant" as they were the last time I had surgery.


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 2, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Hope you guys feel better. Being sick is no fun thats for sure. Going in for surgery myself here in about a week. Just kinda hoping the first couple days of recovery won't be as " unpleasant" as they were the last time I had surgery.


Best wishes for an early and more comfortable recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 2, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Think i ate something that disagreed with me, layed me out on the couch the past couple of days...





billrunnels said:


> Been out of sorts the past three days with Kidney Track infection.No fun.





michael rauls said:


> Hope you guys feel better. Being sick is no fun thats for sure. Going in for surgery myself here in about a week. Just kinda hoping the first couple days of recovery won't be as " unpleasant" as they were the last time I had surgery.[/ QUOTE]


----------



## at6 (Oct 2, 2018)

Had a bit of a problem with the previous post but am hoping for a speedy recovery for each of you.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 2, 2018)

at6 said:


> Had a bit of a problem with the previous post but am hoping for a speedy recovery for each of you.


Thanks. I apreciate that.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 3, 2018)

Coming down with some sort of ailment. Neck hurts, sinuses hurt, head spinning, breathing is starting to hurt. Was supposed to get a Flu shot today, but I think it's too late.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2018)

at6 said:


> Had a bit of a problem with the previous post but am hoping for a speedy recovery for each of you.



Thanks man.....yeah i've recovered, back to normal....and modelling..


----------



## at6 (Oct 4, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Coming down with some sort of ailment. Neck hurts, sinuses hurt, head spinning, breathing is starting to hurt. Was supposed to get a Flu shot today, but I think it's too late.


It might be. However, when you've recovered enough it would a good idea to get one any way. There is more than one strain of bug out there.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2018)

It would be easier to answer "What hasn't annoyed me today" as there would be nothing on that list today!


----------



## Bernhart (Oct 9, 2018)

damn fool driving this morning with no lights on!


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 9, 2018)

Going in for surgery tomorrow and have to spend the whole day today going to 3 different preparatory appointments in 3 different places spread out at opposite extreme ends of Orange county of course.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2018)

Hoping all goes well and a speedy recovery Michael


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2018)

Yea, good luck!


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate that.


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2018)

trying to decide to leave my job for another hotel, bit closer to home but a bit less money, probably better hours but it is a corporate branded hotel.

cant decide yet and have untill 5pm tomorrow !


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2018)

hope you guys that are under the weather feel better soon


----------



## rochie (Oct 10, 2018)

writing allergen sheets to go with new menus !
annoys me that i have to warn people that there is fish products in the fish and chips, prawns in the prawn cocktail etc, etc, etc.

oh and i have decided to stay in my current job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 10, 2018)

rochie said:


> writing allergen sheets to go with new menus !
> annoys me that i have to warn people that there is fish products in the fish and chips, prawns in the prawn cocktail etc, etc, etc.
> 
> oh and i have decided to stay in my current job.


It's easy to forget that Hell has sub levels and that there's always going from bad to worse.


----------



## rochie (Oct 10, 2018)

at6 said:


> It's easy to forget that Hell has sub levels and that there's always going from bad to worse.


true !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 23, 2018)

Co-workers who empty both pots of coffee in the break room and can't be bothered to make more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 23, 2018)

rochie said:


> writing allergen sheets to go with new menus !
> annoys me that i have to warn people that there is fish products in the fish and chips, prawns in the prawn cocktail etc, etc, etc.
> 
> oh and i have decided to stay in my current job.


I know what you mean. Yesterday me and the wife got back from the store and as i opened a jar of peanut butter we had just bought I noticed on the back label it said" allergy warning, contains peanuts"
If I may quote Charlie Brown of the peanuts comic strip " good grief"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 23, 2018)

Well, I'm allergic to stupid so why don't people have to walk around with that stamped to their foreheads!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Co-workers who empty both pots of coffee in the break room and can't be bothered to make more.


Blasphemy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make them eat the used grounds.


----------



## rochie (Oct 24, 2018)

issues with kitchen extraction system at work.
due to no air circulation i have had to shut down the main kitchen and am working from a small satellite kitchen, so have had to reduce the dinner menu offering and do a buffet style breakfast.

the complaints we are getting are ridiculous, do people really think we want this to happen ?

my staff and i were under a real threat of carbon monoxide poisoning for gods sake, but one guy does not think that's a valid reason why he couldn't have onion rings with his dinner last night !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2018)

Bummer Karl....seems you need that "STUPID" stamp for some guests....


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 24, 2018)

One word: Sciatica.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 25, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> One word: Sciatica.



Don't forget to mention it's brother, Spinal Stenosis!!! Did some heavy lifting last night and the spine is paying for it this morning. Thankfully no where near as bad as it used to. Hope yours gets better soon, must be a Minnesota thing today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2018)

Ouch gents!

-------------------------

Can I borrow the STUPID stamp? I have a list of people that could use it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 25, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> -------------------------
> 
> Can I borrow the STUPID stamp? I have a list of people that could use it.



Here it is, use it at your discretion.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 25, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> One word: Sciatica.


Oh man I know that's no fun. I used to have that really bad on my right side. With me it was just a matter of teaching myself to always sit up straight. Im kinda prone to leaning forward when I drive and I drive all day as that's my job.It's much better now but still have to remind myself from time to time to sit up straight or it starts comming back. Hope yours gets better.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 25, 2018)

Better today. I can bend my knee without pain shooting from my hip to my toes. A couple more days and I should be fine.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 25, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> Better today. I can bend my knee without pain shooting from my hip to my toes. A couple more days and I should be fine.


Hey there's some good news. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2018)

Life...


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 26, 2018)

Woke up with a pounding headache at 1:09 in the morning. .........this sucks.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 29, 2018)

Woke up with a headache again a few minutes ago( 1 am). About every 6 months I get a batch of these, one every night for about a week. There called cluster headaches because they come in a cluster or group. And they're real doozies. The pain is supposed to be worse than migraines but thank God they don't last as long.


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 29, 2018)

My sympathies. I get migraines; my brother gets both. He’ll agree cluster headaches are more painful


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 29, 2018)

swampyankee said:


> My sympathies. I get migraines; my brother gets both. He’ll agree cluster headaches are more painful


Thanks. And my sympathies to you and your brother as well. I can't imagine having to put up with cluster headaches AND migraines. 
In a way I count myself lucky. I only gey a run of them a couple times a year and they only last about an hour or so.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2018)

The battery on the 'Tin Tent' was low, as it hadn' been driven for a few weeks. So, put it on charge for over 24 hours, and then put it back on the van.
Turned over a couple of times without firing, then the battery went flat !
Not sure if the battery is knackered, or the battery charger is duff - need to try another charger first - but bl**dy frustrating !


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 2, 2018)

I had a similar experience earlier this fall. Left the lights on all day and the battery was dead when I got off work. Oh, did I mention it was raining? A lot! And I was parked across the parking lot from the building. Fortunately we have a couple battery chargers in the shop, but I needed two extension cords to reach the car. Did I mention this was in a cold downpour?
Finally got the engine to kick over, but then had to reel up the cords and put away the charger. By the time I was ready to go I was soaked to the skin, the front seat of the car was like a bathtub, and my stash of fast food napkins were paper mache. The seat was still squishy two days later, and the battery wouldn't hold a charge. Had to be replaced.


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't know about modern batteries but back in the early 70s (first big gas crisis) the was a temporary surge in in interest in "electric cars" _mostly_ home built. 
any articles cautioned strongly against using normal car batteries as they were not designed for deep discharge (unlike some marine batteries) and the general rule of of thumb was that if you ran a noraml battery even of new, down to dead flat, you had lost about 25% of it's capacity permanently (an 80 amp hour battery was now a 60 amp hour battery) and if you did it twice the battery only held about 50% of it's rated capacity. After being on a battery charger you could get the proper voltage on a voltage tester but is simply wouldn't put out voltage for very long.
If your battery is several years old and you run it down dead flat you are in even worse trouble.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2018)

I suspect the battery is knackered. It's just turned three years old, but until very recently, it would discharge slowly, over a period of around two weeks, if the vehicle wasn't used or the engine run every few days.
This seems to have been some sort of parasitic drain, but no one could find the cause, although it was possibly related to the split charge system (used to re-charge the second, leisure battery). 
So I had a battery cut-out switch fitted, which solved that particular problem. However, as the battery has been virtually fully discharged a number of times, I really think that it's now very degraded, and needs replacing.


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 4, 2018)

After almost 3 weeks of having a unbearable headache every night and getting 2 or 3 hours sleep a night i decided it was time to do something about and headed over to the docs. Never had one of these spells last longer than a week. If it keeps up I'll likely loose my job at some point. Tuff to do an acceptable job on about 10 hours sleep in a week.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2018)

Yikes, good luck.


----------



## rochie (Nov 5, 2018)

position i wanted to be interviewed for has been offered to another chef, i couldnt get time off to arrange an interview quick enough so i have lost out !


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 5, 2018)

Political ads telling me to vote / not vote for candidates I can't vote for anyway.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2018)

30 year work mate.....passed away last night.....been fighting that fight for almost 5 years, sadly was never going to beat it....


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 6, 2018)

Really sorry to hear that.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2018)

Yea, that stinks. My condolences.


----------



## at6 (Nov 7, 2018)

My condolences.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2018)

Sorry to hear Wayne


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nearly meeting my maker on the way up north last friday!!!!
Traffic on the freeway started to slow, so I started to slow down, looked in my rear view mirror as saw a huge semi-truck barreling down on me with smoke pouring off the brakes and the trailer signing wildly back and forth. Another semi in front of me as well. Could not bail to the right as traffic was stopped by then, and did not dare go left as I could see that was where the semi driver was trying to go but was having a hard time getting things under control, also had a steep ditch and narrow shoulder on that side. I don't think he was paying close enough attention to the road as I never hit my breaks hard, just a steady slowing down, who knows, things happen fast.
He did finally get it all stopped, but I'm sure his heart was pounding as hard as mine. I surely though I was going to bite the dust.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 10, 2018)

Rear strut mount tore out of the Merc yesterday. Guess I'll be car shopping this weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks for those kind words guys....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2018)

Power went out for a few hours...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2018)

Work...always work...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2018)

Sad news Wayne


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 20, 2018)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Nearly meeting my maker on the way up north last friday!!!!
> Traffic on the freeway started to slow, so I started to slow down, looked in my rear view mirror as saw a huge semi-truck barreling down on me with smoke pouring off the brakes and the trailer signing wildly back and forth. Another semi in front of me as well. Could not bail to the right as traffic was stopped by then, and did not dare go left as I could see that was where the semi driver was trying to go but was having a hard time getting things under control, also had a steep ditch and narrow shoulder on that side. I don't think he was paying close enough attention to the road as I never hit my breaks hard, just a steady slowing down, who knows, things happen fast.
> He did finally get it all stopped, but I'm sure his heart was pounding as hard as mine. I surely though I was going to bite the dust.


Wow, sounds like something out of the movies. At least you survived and didn't become a semi-sandwich...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 5, 2018)

GD airbrushes...................
trying to do lettering on fabric with ink and for the life of me cannot get it to work for me...
pissing me off.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 6, 2018)

That terrible SPROING sound of my front spring breaking just before it ripped the sidewall out of my front, driver's side tire.
On the other hand I had just pulled away from the curb. I am thankful that it didn't give out while I was travelling at speed on the freeway.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 6, 2018)

Yikes, scary stuff Greg


----------



## rochie (Dec 7, 2018)

being accused of taking my foot off the gas now i have handed in my notice (only did it on Monday) !

pissed me off so much that i might actually start doing just that


----------



## ian lanc (Dec 7, 2018)

What annoyed me today was seeing a shopping trolley let loose in a Morrisons carpark, 
walking down into the carpark I sees a car pull away which revealed a trolley all by its
lonesome, yes the idle gits had left it in an empty car space, being a bit windy it started
to move and pick up speed, it hurtled by two people who could have easily grabbed it but
instead laughed at the trolley and that it was going to crash into a parked car, within seconds
I made a dash to grab the trolley and to stop it from crashing into the car, I grabbed it and saved
it from hitting the car, I said to the couple why didn't you attempt to grab it, she said nothing nor did his missus.

I walked off like I'd saved a major disaster  but then turned around to see my missus cursing
and telling the couple off!! What I didn't hear was the both of them was bitching about me and
calling me all names under the sun, not loud enough for me to hear but my missus was at the
side off them, oh they didn't get away with it let me tell you, missus is Irish so you know what 
the Irish are like, they take not sh*t and take no prisoners

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2018)

ian lanc said:


> What annoyed me today was seeing a shopping trolley let loose in a Morrisons carpark,
> walking down into the carpark I sees a car pull away which revealed a trolley all by its
> lonesome, yes the idle gits had left it in an empty car space, being a bit windy it started
> to move and pick up speed, it hurtled by two people who could have easily grabbed it but
> ...



Never go to Walmart here in the US then. People are so lazy there, the parking lot is filled with shopping carts. Sometime just a feet from the corral.


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 7, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Never go to Walmart here in the US then. People are so lazy there, the parking lot is filled with shopping carts. Sometime just a feet from the corral.


Pretty much every parking lot is like that here in southern California( Orange County area). I always park in one of the farthest spots to avoid all the carts scattered randomly about. Didn't used to be that way 20 years ago. Not sure what changed exactly but it sure is different here.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2018)

It's a basic lack of discipline, overshadowed by total ****ing arrogance.
Earlier today, I saw two late teenage (maybe 20 yrs old) girls just throw food wrappers and plastic coffee cups on the ground, just two feet away from a waste bin.
A good kick up the Rs for the majority of the World's population (or at least those under 40) might help, but then again, kick a dinosaur in the Rs, and it'll grunt a week later !!
Waste of ****ing rations, some people.


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 7, 2018)

Ya, I think when I retire I'm gonna head for a small town. Maybe Bishop. People seem to actually care about there surroundings and each other more in smaller towns. At least that is my impression. There's something about large cities that seems to coursen people these days.


----------



## at6 (Dec 8, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Ya, I think when I retire I'm gonna head for a small town. Maybe Bishop. People seem to actually care about there surroundings and each other more in smaller towns. At least that is my impression. There's something about large cities that seems to coursen people these days.


If you're thinking of Bishop Ca, The summers are rather warm and the winters are cold. If I were in a position to leave for a small town, it might be Enterprise Kansas. Only around 800 there. The drawback being that the Summers are humid, there are tornadoes, and the Winters will freeze your googlies off. That's where my father was from.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2018)

rochie said:


> being accused of taking my foot off the gas now i have handed in my notice (only did it on Monday) !
> pissed me off so much that i might actually start doing just that


Bastards...and as you head out the door, give 'em an earful, too...



michael rauls said:


> Pretty much every parking lot is like that here in southern California( Orange County area). I always park in one of the farthest spots to avoid all the carts scattered randomly about. Didn't used to be that way 20 years ago. Not sure what changed exactly but it sure is different here.


I grew up in Orange County (1962 - 1990) and can say for sure that shopping carts have been a plague of parking lots as far back as I can recall.
Especially when the Santa Ana winds come up and start blowing the free-range carts around.



michael rauls said:


> Ya, I think when I retire I'm gonna head for a small town. Maybe Bishop. People seem to actually care about there surroundings and each other more in smaller towns. At least that is my impression. There's something about large cities that seems to coursen people these days.


Small towns suck.
Everyone has to know what's going on with everyone.
"So Dave, I noticed you bought a new BBQ the other day, are you going to fix your fence before you start having friends over? Oh, and did you hear what happened to Jim the other day...blah...blah blah...blah blah blah..."


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 8, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Bastards...and as you head out the door, give 'em an earful, too...
> 
> 
> I grew up in Orange County (1962 - 1990) and can say for sure that shopping carts have been a plague of parking lots as far back as I can recall.
> ...


True, shopping carts have been a plague on parking lots here forever to a degree but nothing like they are these days. Sometimes I'll go by a dozen or more empty spots before I find one I can actually park in because they have 1 or 2 or 3 carts left in them. Often when there is one of those cart corals just a few feet away.
Never saw that 20 years ago, just a few carts scattered randomly about back then.
And the deterioration of the cart ethos is a microcosm of the deterioration of things in general here. Thrash in the streets,graffiti, crime, police helicopters flying overhead at night for hours keeping you up, and just general rudeness. Yes all these things existed here 10 or even 20 years ago but nowhere near the extent that they do now.
As far as everyone knowing your buisness in smaller towns. Yes that would be a down side but seems like a small concession in comparison. Also, for me its not that big of a deal. I know some people cant stand it though.
I just know when I go on vacation to places like Lone Pine or Bishop people seem alot friendlier and I don't see trash in the streets or even a single shopping cart left in the parking lot at the target( yes they actually have a Target now in Bishop). 
Seems like a better deal on balance. Add to that the scenery and fishing and to me sounds pretty good.


at6 said:


> If you're thinking of Bishop Ca, The summers are rather warm and the winters are cold. If I were in a position to leave for a small town, it might be Enterprise Kansas. Only around 800 there. The drawback being that the Summers are humid, there are tornadoes, and the Winters will freeze your googlies off. That's where my father was from.


Ya there are alot of places back east that look pretty good to me but I need to be close to my family. Especially the grandkids. Some live the Orange/San Bernardino county area and some western Arizona so Bishop is still only 3 1/2 to 5 hours away. Don't want to get to much further than that.
A far as the weather in the eastern Sierra, I'm quite familiar with it. Spent alot of vacations there as it is probably my favorite place. It's almost ideal to me. The summers are hot but verry low humidity( one of the lowest on earth i read) . My wife an I were there last summer, I glanced at the thermometer in the car and was surprised it was over 100 as it didn't feel uncomfortable at all, just warm.
The winters are cold but nothing like most places. Usually just enough for a few inches of snow here and there. Kinda nice actually. No months below zero and 6 foot snow banks. Nothing like that.
No place is perfect of course and everyone has there preferences. What is heaven to one person might be unbearable to another but to me, on balance, the Bishop/Lone Pine area seem about as good as it gets.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Pretty much every parking lot is like that here in southern California( Orange County area). I always park in one of the farthest spots to avoid all the carts scattered randomly about. Didn't used to be that way 20 years ago. Not sure what changed exactly but it sure is different here.



This was at two in the morning a few weeks ago. I absolutely loath this...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Ya, I think when I retire I'm gonna head for a small town. Maybe Bishop. *People seem to actually care about there surroundings and each other more in smaller towns.* At least that is my impression. There's something about large cities that seems to coursen people these days.



Not here in 3rd World Louisiana down on the Bayou. Trash everywhere...

People just don’t care.


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 8, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> This was at two in the morning a few weeks ago. I absolutely loath this...
> 
> View attachment 520819
> View attachment 520820


Wow! That's really incredible. I guess Orange County Ca is going to have to relinquish the" people just don't care" crown to Louisiana


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2018)

Good Lord!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Wow! That's really incredible. I guess Orange County Ca is going to have to relinquish the" people just don't care" crown to Louisiana



It’s really bad here. People just throw trash out their car windows, on the ground, yards are just filled with cluttered junk, and people are proud of this down here. I don’t get it...

There is an old run down shanty shack on my way to the airport I work at. The yard is just filled with rusted refrigerators, bathtubs, bags of trash, and junk. Of course he has a confederate flag flying with the words “The South Shall Rise Again” printed on it. 

The funny part though is that he has a posting up warning trespassers will be shot (he spray painted it on the side of a single fence that runs the length of his property). Why would anyone want to step on his property. Who knows what they will catch.

Don’t take me wrong. There are some great people down here. Probably the vast majority are. Very friendly, and not trash, but some are just over the top.

The longer I live here though, the more I realize I am not from the South. I think I just have a different standard of living.


----------



## special ed (Dec 8, 2018)

The shopping centers and Walmart employ people to round up the carts and bring them back into the store. Where were the employees? If one complains to someone in the store, they say "Do you want to put them out of work?" Clearly they can't do much else or they would be working at Burger King.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2018)

special ed said:


> The shopping centers and Walmart employ people to round up the carts and bring them back into the store. Where were the employees? If one complains to someone in the store, they say "Do you want to put them out of work?" Clearly they can't do much else or they would be working at Burger King.



No, they put cart corral points throughout the parking lot for customers to leave their carts in. They employ employees to go out to the corral points and retrieve the shopping carts. 

It was never intended for employees to walk around rounding up carts left all over the parking lot by lazy and ignorant people.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 8, 2018)

One of the best things about Bishop is the proximity to Convict Lake. There are some nice trout there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 8, 2018)

at6 said:


> One of the best things about Bishop is the proximity to Convict Lake. There are some nice trout there.


Yes indeed, and about 100 other equally as great lakes although for trout im more of a stream fisherman myself. Another little known fishery in the Owens river valley are the ponds and backwaters on either side of the river. Loaded with bass and bluegill. Nothing to big but for sheer numbers probably the best bass fishing I've ever done and I've done plenty.


----------



## ian lanc (Dec 8, 2018)

Some bone idle shits in the USA! The UK is catching up though with the shopping trolley sarga, this is down to the £1 deposit being removed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2018)

ian lanc said:


> Some bone idle shits in the USA! The UK is catching up though with the shopping trolley sarga, this is down to the £1 deposit being removed.



Yeah, most grocery stores in Germany require a 50 cent deposit to use a shopping cart. When you take it back, you get your 50 cent back.

Aldi (which happens to be a German store) here in the US requires a 25 cent deposite. You never see a cart left in the parking lot.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2018)

Aldi in the UK is the same - a £1 charge for the cart.


----------



## at6 (Dec 9, 2018)

Do you mean to say that I've been returning my carts for free all of these years?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2018)

at6 said:


> Do you mean to say that I've been returning my carts for free all of these years?



Well the other way is free as well. You return your cart, you get your money back. It only keeps non-lazy, and non-ignorant people non-lazy, and non-ignorant.


----------



## at6 (Dec 9, 2018)

If they leave them in the lot after paying the deposit, can you retrieve them to collect the unclaimed deposits?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2018)

at6 said:


> If they leave them in the lot after paying the deposit, can you retrieve them to collect the unclaimed deposits?



Absolutely, but I doubt you will find them left in the lot. I’ve never seen it. People always want their money back regardless of how little the amount is.

These are Aldi Carts...


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 9, 2018)

It's kind of sad actually, that people care more about a 25 cents than they care about what kind of place they live in.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> It's kind of sad actually, that people care more about a 25 cents than they care about what kind place they live in.



I don‘t disagree...


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 9, 2018)

at6 said:


> One of the best things about Bishop is the proximity to Convict Lake. There are some nice trout there.


Hey just occurred to me, you seem pretty familiar with the Bishop area so I'm guessing maybe you go up there to fish from time to time also. 
If sometime luck would have it that we're both headed up there about the same time maybe we could meet up and do a little fishing. Would be nice to meet some if you guys in person.


----------



## at6 (Dec 11, 2018)

michael rauls said:


> Hey just occurred to me, you seem pretty familiar with the Bishop area so I'm guessing maybe you go up there to fish from time to time also.
> If sometime luck would have it that we're both headed up there about the same time maybe we could meet up and do a little fishing. Would be nice to meet some if you guys in person.


My last time there was in May of 1978. My parents lived at the Mammoth Lakes airport from June of 1972 to June of 1973 before they decided that the winters were too cold. I would go visit during the summer of 1972 where I would go to Convict and fish. Back then you could also swim in Hot Creek. Take the gondola ride to the top of Mammoth Mountain and you can see for over 100 miles.


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 11, 2018)

at6 said:


> My last time there was in May of 1978. My parents lived at the Mammoth Lakes airport from June of 1972 to June of 1973 before they decided that the winters were too cold. I would go visit during the summer of 1972 where I would go to Convict and fish. Back then you could also swim in Hot Creek. Take the gondola ride to the top of Mammoth Mountain and you can see for over 100 miles.


Sounds like I'm a few decades late to meet up for some fishing. I will take your suggestion and ride the gondola at Mammoth though. Thats one of the few things up there I haven't done yet.


----------



## rochie (Dec 18, 2018)

2 days off work and not 1 minute spare to start my He 111 kit


----------



## WC-130E/H (Dec 18, 2018)

Not knowing what the heck this means: *You* have been awarded a trophy: First Message


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 19, 2018)

Never ending Sinus headache! Two and a half weeks on and off now. I hate Winter!!!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 19, 2018)

Watching the potty parade at work of all the goldbricking employees fighting for "seat time" to hide and vape and play with their phones.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2018)

WC-130E/H said:


> Not knowing what the heck this means: *You* have been awarded a trophy: First Message


As a new member, you'll start receiving "awards" as you post and interact - take a glance at some of the senior members' info below their avatar and you'll see varying degrees of "points" for their interaction.

And welcome aboard!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 26, 2018)

Smokers at work that have to spit on the sidewalk right at the entryway to the warehouse area!!! That's just ing, and they have been warned about it in the past. The part that really gets me is a footstep in any direction and they can loose their loogey in the grass rather than right in front of the door. People are pigs, my apologies to the pig.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 30, 2018)

The weather. No sun, no snow, no ice, just nothing to cheer about. Just this depressing grey coloured sky. Waiting for either real winter to arrive ( unlikely) or spring.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2018)

I agree - it's the same here, not a sky in the cloud, just a damp, grey blanket.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2018)

Come...down under the weathers fine down here.....

however....couple of 40C plus recent days might dampen your enthusiasm somewhat......


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 5, 2019)

Bought a "universal" replacement part for my kitchen sink - same brand. Guess what didn't fit. Arrgh.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 7, 2019)

GD Fun Police are giving me fits.
EPA noise complaints on my 6.2L Chev powered Holden VE Ute (El Camino type pick-up)
About 95 db as it sits.
So now I must correct it before Warnings turn into Fines.
Waiting for what can be done without puting a Silencer onnit!!!!


----------



## special ed (Jan 7, 2019)

I had a resonator which I put on my 70 chev p/u running no muffler . Both exhaust manifolds into one pipe with no muffler sounded like a big radial engine. I found a "resonator", about 18 inches long, with no baffles but internal louvers, clamped it on (under driver's seat) and it became amazingly quiet. I think it was used on convertables (drop heads) to allow people to talk.


----------



## at6 (Jan 11, 2019)

Local news story about soldiers being spat upon and cursed by a pair of female scum [due to restrictions I will not discuss their ethnicity or political affiliation] which angered me to no end. I've had family and friends die in service to our nation and such disrespect for our service members makes me want to use their heads like soft balls.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 11, 2019)

So as a result of the above, Fun Police, I spent another 900 on a whole new exhaust system.
2-1/2" instead of 3" which gives a louder resanance equaling complaints to the EPA.
Quieter now, still throaty, but still can't believe there is actually a place to complain about car noise.
Feckin slugs, need a hobby!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 11, 2019)

Unfortunately, we have professional complainers in this country as well. I used to live next door to one. Thanks to hurricane Katrina, I've moved.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2019)

N4521U said:


> So as a result of the above, Fun Police, I spent another 900 on a whole new exhaust system.
> 2-1/2" instead of 3" which gives a louder resanance equaling complaints to the EPA.
> Quieter now, still throaty, but still can't believe there is actually a place to complain about car noise.
> Feckin slugs, need a hobby!



I think you should rent a small heard of Howler Monkeys, leave them at the house and go on vacation.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 12, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> I think you should rent a small heard of Howler Monkeys, leave them at the house and go on vacation.



Can't do that, weren't a neighbor, 30 miles away from home!!!!


----------



## at6 (Jan 12, 2019)

N4521U said:


> Can't do that, weren't a neighbor, 30 miles away from home!!!!


Then send them a troop of Howler Monkeys plus 1000 Peacocks.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2019)

Raced out the office and left my camera on my desk....bugga....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 15, 2019)

Having a cold now while I have a gig on Saturday.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 22, 2019)

Damned cat just cost me a $450 vet bill for a giant abscess on its head. Not counting the follow up appointment.
Do you know how many books I could have got for that?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Damned cat just cost me a $450 vet bill for a giant abscess on its head. Not counting the follow up appointment.
> Do you know how many books I could have got for that?



Between abscess surgeries, and thyroid removals for our oldest cat, we have spent thousands on vet bills...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2019)

The endless ads by greedy ambulance chaser attorneys trying to get people to join their class-action lawsuits involving the major wildfires we had in this area last summer/fall.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 25, 2019)

Erin Brockleywitch on t.v.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2019)

at6 said:


> Erin Brockleywitch on t.v.


Yeah, that nag was stuffing her mug on TV, villifying PG&E before there was ever any investigation launched as to what started the Camp Fire.
More of an attempt to make herself relevent than seeking any actual "justice", to be honest.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 6, 2019)

2 hours to drive home, ice and snow covered driveway when I got there. Could not get car up the hilly driveway, spun u-turn (not on purpose) near top of slippery driveway, piled front end of car into mound of snow at bottom of driveway. Spent hour digging it free, most of which was spent cussing every swear work I know, plus a few I made up along the way. Finally got it un-stuck and then had to shovel the driveway as it was too slippery to even think of using the snow blower (with my luck I would have fell, slid past the blower and gotten run over and ground to bits). Fell 2 times and hit on left hip both times even though I was wearing cleats on my boots.
Hip and back are barking at me this morning and I still have a 1/2 inch of ice on the driveway.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 6, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> 2 hours to drive home, ice and snow covered driveway when I got there. Could not get car up the hilly driveway, spun u-turn (not on purpose) near top of slippery driveway, piled front end of car into mound of snow at bottom of driveway. Spent hour digging it free, most of which was spent cussing every swear work I know, plus a few I made up along the way. Finally got it un-stuck and then had to shovel the driveway as it was too slippery to even think of using the snow blower (with my luck I would have fell, slid past the blower and gotten run over and ground to bits). Fell 2 times and hit on left hip both times even though I was wearing cleats on my boots.
> Hip and back are barking at me this morning and I still have a 1/2 inch of ice on the driveway.


Ah, winter in Minnesota!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 6, 2019)

My tale of woe is that just after dropping $2500 on a replacement for my deceased Mercury, my wife informs me that the driver's seat in the van is broken. AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 6, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Ah, winter in Minnesota!




Just wait for summer.............................all 7 days of it

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes. Can't wait for the swarms of ferocious mosquitos who know that life is short and waste no time in biting you.
Not like the languid mosquitos I encountered during my Army days at Ft Stewart, GA. "Hey, y'all, ah'm gunna baht y.." (SMACK!)


----------



## special ed (Feb 7, 2019)

The joke in Rochester NY was "Summer's great if it falls on a weekend".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yes. Can't wait for the swarms of ferocious mosquitos who know that life is short and waste no time in biting you.
> Not like the languid mosquitos I encountered during my Army days at Ft Stewart, GA. "Hey, y'all, ah'm gunna baht y.." (SMACK!)



You have not witnessed mosquitoes until you have been to southern Alaska or come down to the Bayou here in Louisiana.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 7, 2019)

I like to say, "My favorite *DAY* of the year is coming, Summer". 
Just got most of the snow and a bunch of ice melted off the driveway, just in time for todays snow storm. At least that expensive snowblower is getting some use instead of just sitting and taking up room in the garage being useless.


----------



## at6 (Feb 7, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> 2 hours to drive home, ice and snow covered driveway when I got there. Could not get car up the hilly driveway, spun u-turn (not on purpose) near top of slippery driveway, piled front end of car into mound of snow at bottom of driveway. Spent hour digging it free, most of which was spent cussing every swear work I know, plus a few I made up along the way. Finally got it un-stuck and then had to shovel the driveway as it was too slippery to even think of using the snow blower (with my luck I would have fell, slid past the blower and gotten run over and ground to bits). Fell 2 times and hit on left hip both times even though I was wearing cleats on my boots.
> Hip and back are barking at me this morning and I still have a 1/2 inch of ice on the driveway.


Considering your weather, I'll stay here in the BPRC.


----------



## at6 (Feb 7, 2019)

The Sierra Nevada is seems to be Mosquito central during the summer. Was at a small lake by the name of Swamp Lake some years ago and my arms were black with large hungry ba*tards.


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 7, 2019)

at6 said:


> Considering your weather, I'll stay here in the BPRC.


Where I live in southern California certainly has its downsides but one good thing is that if you get stuck outside at least the weather isn't potentially lethal. At least with verry rare exception. Just curious what BPRC stands for. Probably something obvious but I'm just not gettin it.


----------



## special ed (Feb 7, 2019)

My poor third daughter got a small taste of winter after growing up in south Louisiana. She's with her Coast Guard hubbie in Eureka Cal. and I got a call Tuesday AM that she could only open one door on her car and she couldn't get the ice off her windshield. I asked what happened to the ice scraper I sent her off with. Of course, she didn't know. I asked if she tried a credit card and she told me she broke two already. I asked if she started the engine to heat the car and she said the heater didn't work. Fortunately, hubbie came from base so she could get to work.


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 8, 2019)

Just found out from seeing his picture on the news that I know one of the people that died in the Yorba Linda plane crash. Didn't know him really well, a customer I used to see at work from time to time. Supper nice guy..............That sucks.


----------



## at6 (Feb 8, 2019)

special ed said:


> My poor third daughter got a small taste of winter after growing up in south Louisiana. She's with her Coast Guard hubbie in Eureka Cal. and I got a call Tuesday AM that she could only open one door on her car and she couldn't get the ice off her windshield. I asked what happened to the ice scraper I sent her off with. Of course, she didn't know. I asked if she tried a credit card and she told me she broke two already. I asked if she started the engine to heat the car and she said the heater didn't work. Fortunately, hubbie came from base so she could get to work.


She should be glad that she isn't in Mammoth Lakes. They get realy cold winters there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 8, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Just found out from seeing his picture on the news that I know one of the people that died in the Yorba Linda plane crash. Didn't know him really well, a customer I used to see at work from time to time. Supper nice guy..............That sucks.


That's a shame. It's never easy to know that you knew someone who dies so tragically.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 11, 2019)

GGGRRRrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 12, 2019)

Literally lost a needle in my rug.....
long as s sewing needle I use to plug up the tube of my Humbrol glue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yikes.


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 12, 2019)

N4521U said:


> Literally lost a needle in my rug.....
> long as s sewing needle I use to plug up the tube of my Humbrol glue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yikes.


Be careful. When I was a kid my mother lost a needle in the rug. I found it about a month later in my foot. Went in deep and took a minor surgury to extract it.
Good luck.


----------



## special ed (Feb 12, 2019)

Try a magnet. You will find other lost things too.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm embarrassed I didn't think of that.


----------



## special ed (Feb 12, 2019)

At the old house, with carpet, small washers,parts, etc would completely disappear. When I pulled the carpet out, I found all of the non-magnetic stuff. Here at the new house, with tile floors, small stuff still disappears when dropped. I use a system developed when I serviced office equipment. When dropped, the part goes to the farthest, most difficult place unless it hits your foot. Then look for it in the most opposite direction from where you think it went. The kinetic energy of a small part dropped from about three feet is astounding. It will travel twelve feet or more. It could become a new power source if I could harness it. A hint, if you have alternate black and white tiles, the silver screws and washers always stop on white and black parts always are found on black tiles.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 12, 2019)

Good news...................... no more fear of a needle in the carpet.
Found stuck in my shoe!!!!!!!
Good news for the wife, no fear of entering the room now!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2019)

Found out a week ago the my friends 86 year old mother was rushed to the hospital with a heart rate of 180 beats per second. Installed pacemaker and thankfully she is doing well.
Found out today that another friends father just past away and yet another friend has been diagnosed with lung cancer. In his early 40's, hopefully they caught it early. As far as I know he never smoked a day in his life, so it goes to show you just never know what's lifes going to throw at you.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 13, 2019)

Just never know.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2019)

Yup


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2019)

Not to mention the neighbor across the street from me passed away last week, and his neighbors daughter (one of a pair of twins) passed away of a cancer relapse the week before. Hopefully that's the end of the bad news for a while.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 13, 2019)

With my luck I would have found it with my bare foot

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 13, 2019)

$1300 to fix all the blown seals due to the last cold wave.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 14, 2019)

Spending nearly an hour trying to figure out how to take a LCD display panel off a controller so I can swap it with another, and then realizing when I was done swapping it that I had soldered the replacement onto the wrong side of the circuit board. Massive fail, look both ways to see if anyone else noticed. Is it Friday yet.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2019)

A new neighbour has apparently acquired a dog.
I know this, because the ****ing thing has been barking and whining almost continuously for the past eighteen hours or more, stuck inside the house, whilst new neighbour is nowhere to be seen.
Woke me up early this morning, and prevented me getting to sleep tonight.
Methinks new neighbour will be having a visit, once I eventually get some bl**dy sleep !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2019)

Sanity is better than neighbourly


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 18, 2019)

Ring finger on right hand has been catching and popping for the last couple weeks when I try to bend/straighten it. Worse in the evenings and mornings of if I have not been doing anything with it for a while. Googles symptoms last night and looks to be "Trigger Finger", form of arthritis. Treatments include rest, splint, stretches, cortozone injections, or doctor numbing the area and stabbing around with a needle to break up a bump that my be present. 
No bump, but I sure as heck am not seeing a doctor before my ice fishing trip this week! Will have to wait. 

Just one ailment after another with me, ah, the joys of aging!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2019)

Got into camp last night and over dinner buddy said the day shift foreman was fired at the end of last week. What heinous act caused one of the best foremen the company has to be let go.....he swore at an employee. I guess the snowflake filed a Hurt Feelings Report. The guys on his crew say he is a shifty weasel, not at all liked


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2019)

Just found out an hour ago that the old timer that owns the land I hunt on passed away this weekend. Spent many hours talking life and having a good time with him and his family. Was more like a family member than anything else to me. He will be missed greatly.
Pretty shiTT% month so far. Hopefully that's the end of the bad news for a while.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 26, 2019)

Now to top it all off my Doctor just called and said my A1C test was too high and I'll need to start taking another med/meds to control it. It's just keeps getting better. Maybe just stay in bed until the new month starts. I addition to getting to see an orthopedic surgeon this friday to see if I need surgery on my finger or just a big cortisone shot in the knuckle.


----------



## at6 (Feb 27, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Now to top it all off my Doctor just called and said my A1C test was too high and I'll need to start taking another med/meds to control it. It's just keeps getting better. Maybe just stay in bed until the new month starts. I addition to getting to see an orthopedic surgeon this friday to see if I need surgery on my finger or just a big cortisone shot in the knuckle.


I'm glad you don't live here. All of your ailments could be contagious.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 27, 2019)

at6 said:


> I'm glad you don't live here. All of your ailments could be contagious.



Not to mention I took a short vacation from work and when I can back I was even more stressed out than before I left. My "annoyance" level has just about reached it's peak.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2019)

List just keeps getting longer, furnace went out last night. Now I'm just waiting for the 2 Ton ACME Anvil to fall on my head and hopefully get it all over with.


----------



## at6 (Feb 28, 2019)

I once had a job where if I took a week's worth of vacation, I had two weeks worth of work waiting. Vacation time became pointless at that rate and I decided not to take "vacations" any more.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 28, 2019)

Very few of my service calls were completed when I took vacation, but when the company allowed varied vacation days, I began to take fridays as vacation days and it made a four day week seem great. One of my contacts at a customer, had a heart attack and was out for four weeks. When I asked about a problem he was handling, they said it's on his desk. Fortunately, he did not have another attack when he came back and found the giant pile of work on his desk.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 28, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Now to top it all off my Doctor just called and said my A1C test was too high and I'll need to start taking another med/meds to control it. It's just keeps getting better. Maybe just stay in bed until the new month starts. I addition to getting to see an orthopedic surgeon this friday to see if I need surgery on my finger or just a big cortisone shot in the knuckle.


To fix that A1C you might want to try a ketogenic diet. Which basically means verry low carb( below 30 or 40 grams a day).
I had the same issue and the keto fixed me right up. There's a few things you have to watch on a ketogenic diet though. Drink extra water and up your salt intake( unless its already high)(this is because its easy to become dehydrated on a ketogenic diet as carbs help the body assimilate water). 
This is easily overcome by just drinking a bit more water however. The extra salt is to prevent electrolight depletion. Dont need to go crazy with the extra salt or water just a bit more than before.
Also ketogenic diets tend to be somewhat deficient in potassium, magnesium, and manganese so it's a good idea to supplement with these on a ketogenic diet.
Eating little or no carbs takes a little getting used to but its better than going on those drugs for the rest of your life which have some bad side effects after long term use.
Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2019)

I'll give that anvil a chance to flatten me before I make any changes.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2019)

I have the flu.


----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2019)

Cough, sneeze, ache, puke!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel for you. Done got my Flu shot.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 5, 2019)

Coming down with a cold.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2019)

Some things not quite going to plan at work, while i'm on holidays this week.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Webhosting for my band suddenly increased prices with 300%. I expected a little raise, but this is insane. Needless to say, I quitted the hosting and am trying to get a new one that is better for it's customers.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2019)

Snow storms causing gas leaks at workplace due to weight of snow on roof (HVAC). Gas company says it's safe to be in building now, as I'm turning on and off numerous servers and laptops for testing. Nervous, you bet.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2019)

Holy...………………...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 12, 2019)

Looking on the bright side, maybe I'll get a free flight to Florida, no airplane needed. But with my luck I'll end up in somewhere in Canada where it's even colder than Minnesota.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 13, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Looking on the bright side, maybe I'll get a free flight to Florida, no airplane needed. But with my luck I'll end up in somewhere in Canada where it's even colder than Minnesota.


Plus they talk funny there eh.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 13, 2019)

P-39's

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 13, 2019)

at6 said:


> Plus they talk funny there eh.



Oh ya, you betcha. (Spoken with my best Scantahoovian/Minnesowta accent).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 13, 2019)

Salesman at work that are getting naggy about having some server system boards repaired (5 of them) but not providing a testbed system to plug them into and not having anything in stock to put one together. Am i just supposed to pull one out of my arse or what? Maybe just waive a magic wand and say abra-cadabra, hoccus-pocus, nothing up my sleeve or anywhere else to test these things.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 13, 2019)

TRIGGER WARNING: Actual feminist foolery.
Yesterday when I got home from work, a neighbor had gotten her car stuck at the bottom of her driveway. It's been snowy here this winter and the first real thaw of spring is just starting. The side streets are still deeply rutted with thick ice with giant water-filled potholes at the base of every driveway. She was stuck and could not go in or out, tires spinning uselessly on the wet ice. This woman, who proudly signals her virtue by staking a Black Lives Matter sign and All are Welcome Here sign in her front yard, politely but firmly refused all aid offered to her by passing male motorists. We counted at least six, including my teen-aged son. However, when a young woman stopped to offer help, she was more than happy to accept _her _help. Needless to say, the car remained stuck. Finally, after much hand-wringing, the pair of women accepted the assistance of a couple of guys who were bold enough not to take "no" for an answer. Result, car was unstuck, and my wife's entertainment was ended. 
So, "All are welcome here - males need not apply."
The species is doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 13, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> TRIGGER WARNING: Actual feminist foolery.
> Yesterday when I got home from work, a neighbor had gotten her car stuck at the bottom of her driveway. It's been snowy here this winter and the first real thaw of spring is just starting. The side streets are still deeply rutted with thick ice with giant water-filled potholes at the base of every driveway. She was stuck and could not go in or out, tires spinning uselessly on the wet ice. This woman, who proudly signals her virtue by staking a Black Lives Matter sign and All are Welcome Here sign in her front yard, politely but firmly refused all aid offered to her by passing male motorists. We counted at least six, including my teen-aged son. However, when a young woman stopped to offer help, she was more than happy to accept _her _help. Needless to say, the car remained stuck. Finally, after much hand-wringing, the pair of women accepted the assistance of a couple of guys who were bold enough not to take "no" for an answer. Result, car was unstuck, and my wife's entertainment was ended.
> So, "All are welcome here - males need not apply."
> The species is doomed.


Funny, seems like many of those who speak so often of tolerance are the least tolerant amoungst us when it comes right down to it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 14, 2019)

I had a run-in with a couple women behind me in the checkout line the other day at the pharmacy.
Long story short, they took objection to my red ballcap and several popular social justice catchwords were tossed at me, including the one female slapping the hat off my head.
Not going to get any more political than this, but the long story short, they assumed my hat was a "Make America Great Again" hat and were making a recording of the encounter.

It's clear they were baiting me in the hopes of getting some internet cred...but in the end, they got hauled away for assault AND they discovered that not all red hats are "evil".

The trigger hat in question is pictured here. While I don't drink Budweiser, I do wear the hat on occasion, as it was a gift to me from my long-time friend Ryan, who was known here on the forum as Redbeard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 14, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> TRIGGER WARNING: Actual feminist foolery.
> Yesterday when I got home from work, a neighbor had gotten her car stuck at the bottom of her driveway. It's been snowy here this winter and the first real thaw of spring is just starting. The side streets are still deeply rutted with thick ice with giant water-filled potholes at the base of every driveway. She was stuck and could not go in or out, tires spinning uselessly on the wet ice. This woman, who proudly signals her virtue by staking a Black Lives Matter sign and All are Welcome Here sign in her front yard, politely but firmly refused all aid offered to her by passing male motorists. We counted at least six, including my teen-aged son. However, when a young woman stopped to offer help, she was more than happy to accept _her _help. Needless to say, the car remained stuck. Finally, after much hand-wringing, the pair of women accepted the assistance of a couple of guys who were bold enough not to take "no" for an answer. Result, car was unstuck, and my wife's entertainment was ended.
> So, "All are welcome here - males need not apply."
> The species is doomed.


Is she a California transplant?


----------



## at6 (Mar 14, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> I had a run-in with a couple women behind me in the checkout line the other day at the pharmacy.
> Long story short, they took objection to my red ballcap and several popular social justice catchwords were tossed at me, including the one female slapping the hat off my head.
> Not going to get any more political than this, but the long story short, they assumed my hat was a "Make America Great Again" hat and were making a recording of the encounter.
> 
> ...


Definitely have the swamp donkeys face charges. That's what those pig feces would do to you.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 14, 2019)

To quote Norm Peterson from the TV show Cheers in regards to frustration with his wife, "Women, you can't live with them, pass the beer nuts". You can substitute "people" for "women" as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 14, 2019)

Fortunately the feminists don't breed. They rely on converts. I enjoy telling those women with hyphenated last names that they now have two men's names and most surnames come from what the man did. No one is named Nancysdaughter or Janesdaughter. I of course am told I am rude and obnoxious. I have been so for a long time as I heard it from my sisters and occasionally my mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 15, 2019)

There is always IVF, but even then, there is a man lurking somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 18, 2019)

Three things occurred today.
1. My mother had a stroke.
2 My mother got diagnosed with Parkinson's.
3 I found out at least according to some of the sources I read that if you have a parent with Parkinson's and other family members with it( wich I do) then my chances of getting it are 50/50............yay.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Three things occurred today.
> 1. My mother had a stroke.
> 2 My mother got diagnosed with Parkinson's.
> 3 I found out at least according to some of the sources I read that if you have a parent with Parkinson's and other family members with it( wich I do) then my chances of getting it are 50/50............yay.



Damn, I’m sorry my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 18, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Michael. Hoping all goes well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate that. It's been a tough day.


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 18, 2019)

Damn, that is one lousy day.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 18, 2019)

Lousy day, indeed. Best of luck for you and your family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2019)

That just stinks, my condolences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Really do appreciate it.


----------



## at6 (Mar 18, 2019)

Never good news. I can only pray the your mother recovers and that you don't get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 18, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> 2 My mother got diagnosed with Parkinson's.
> 3 I found out ... my chances of getting it are 50/50............yay.



That is a right royal bummer

We have a neighbor with Parkinson's who 18 months ago was a shuffling shaking wreck. He took up Tai Chi and is now back to making award winning intarsia and walking more than shuffling. He credits the Tai Chi with his recovery. No guarantees it will help you or your mum (as far as I am concerned _one size fits all_ medicine is a fallacy) but then again no guarantees that it wont.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2019)

Man that stinks Michael.....

all i had to annoy me was 4 days without internet....


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 19, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> all i had to annoy me was 4 days without internet....



Obviously you are a victim of the Nightmare Bloody Network but you are lucky it was only 4 days.
(for you lucky people outside Australia the nbn is the Australian government owned and run monopoly for telephones and internet)
Then again you probably live in a city where outages are minimised because of customer backlash and where the victims can walk or drive to their MPs office in under five minutes and make it abundantly clear that this shit is not acceptable

This is our last few weeks worth *NOTE one is 46 hours over 12 days*, another *16 hours over 5 days*, and* this weeks is 48 hours over 10 days AND NO EXACT TIMING IS PROVIDED*

*NOW *imagine being a business owner and being dependent on the nbn for EFTPOS and all other coms

***************************************************************************************
Dear Customer,

nbn co has advised us that it will be carrying out a Planned Change Activity on its network during the change window shown below. Your service (AVC000012139344) and others on the nbn network are expected to be interrupted during the change window.

CHANGE ACTIVITY
Reference: CRQ000002626383
Type: Normal

CHANGE WINDOW
Start: Wed 06 Feb 2019, 08:00 am AEDT AEST/ADST
End: Wed 06 Feb 2019, 06:00 pm AEDT AEST/ADST
Duration: 10 hours

EXPECTED SERVICE INTERRUPTIONS
Interruption 1: 120 min
Interruption 2: 120 min
Interruption 3: 120 min
Interruption 4: 120 min
Interruption 5: 0 min

nbn co has advised us that this is important network maintenance and it apologises for any inconvenience this may cause you.
***************************************************************************************
nbn co has advised us that it will be carrying out a Planned Change Activity on its network during the change window shown below. Your service (AVC000012139344) and others on the nbn network are expected to be interrupted during the change window.

CHANGE ACTIVITY
Reference: CRQ000002652558
Type: Normal

CHANGE WINDOW
Start: Tue 26 Feb 2019, 07:00 am AEDT AEST/ADST
End: Sat 09 Mar 2019, 09:00 pm AEDT AEST/ADST
Duration: 1 week 4 days 14 hours

EXPECTED SERVICE INTERRUPTIONS
Interruption 1: 720 min
Interruption 2: 240 min
Interruption 3: 720 min
Interruption 4: 720 min
Interruption 5: 360 min

*THAT IS 46 HOURS OVER 12 DAYS*

**************************************************************************************** *
nbn co has advised us that it will be carrying out a Planned Change Activity on its network during the change window shown below. Your service (AVC000012139344) and others on the nbn network are expected to be interrupted during the change window.

CHANGE ACTIVITY
Reference: CRQ000002641162
Type: Normal

CHANGE WINDOW
Start: Wed 27 Feb 2019, 12:00 am AEDT AEST/ADST
End: Wed 27 Feb 2019, 05:00 am AEDT AEST/ADST
Duration: 5 hours

EXPECTED SERVICE INTERRUPTIONS
Interruption 1: 90 min
Interruption 2: 0 min
Interruption 3: 0 min
Interruption 4: 0 min
Interruption 5: 0 min

nbn co has advised us that this is important network maintenance and it apologises for any inconvenience this may cause you.

**************************************************************************************** *
nbn co has advised us that it will be carrying out a Planned Change Activity on its network during the change window shown below. Your service (AVC000012139344) and others on the nbn network are expected to be interrupted during the change window.

CHANGE ACTIVITY
Reference: CRQ000002641162
Type: Normal

CHANGE WINDOW
Start: Wed 27 Feb 2019, 12:00 am AEDT AEST/ADST
End: Wed 27 Feb 2019, 05:00 am AEDT AEST/ADST
Duration: 5 hours

EXPECTED SERVICE INTERRUPTIONS
Interruption 1: 90 min
Interruption 2: 0 min
Interruption 3: 0 min
Interruption 4: 0 min
Interruption 5: 0 min

nbn co has advised us that this is important network maintenance and it apologises for any inconvenience this may cause you.

**************************************************************************************** *

nbn co has advised us that it will be carrying out a Planned Change Activity on its network during the change window shown below. Your service (AVC000012139344) and others on the nbn network are expected to be interrupted during the change window.

CHANGE ACTIVITY
Reference: CRQ000002715364
Type: Expedited

CHANGE WINDOW
Start: Thu 14 Mar 2019, 08:00 am AEDT AEST/ADST
End: Thu 14 Mar 2019, 06:00 pm AEDT AEST/ADST
Duration: 10 hours

EXPECTED SERVICE INTERRUPTIONS
Interruption 1: 120 min
Interruption 2: 120 min
Interruption 3: 120 min
Interruption 4: 120 min
Interruption 5: 0 min

nbn co has advised us that this is important network maintenance and it apologises for any inconvenience this may cause you.

**************************************************************************************** *
nbn co has advised us that it will be carrying out a Planned Change Activity on its network during the change window shown below. Your service (AVC000012139344) and others on the nbn network are expected to be interrupted during the change window.

CHANGE ACTIVITY
Reference: CRQ000002659485
Type: Normal

CHANGE WINDOW
Start: Tue 19 Mar 2019, 11:00 pm AEDT AEST/ADST
End: Wed 20 Mar 2019, 06:00 am AEDT AEST/ADST
Duration: 7 hours

EXPECTED SERVICE INTERRUPTIONS
Interruption 1: 360 min
Interruption 2: 0 min
Interruption 3: 0 min
Interruption 4: 0 min
Interruption 5: 0 min

nbn co has advised us that this is important network maintenance and it apologises for any inconvenience this may cause you.
**************************************************************************************** *

nbn co has advised us that it will be carrying out a Planned Change Activity on its network during the change window shown below. Your service (AVC000012139344) and others on the nbn network are expected to be interrupted during the change window.

CHANGE ACTIVITY
Reference: CRQ000002828619
Type: Expedited

CHANGE WINDOW
Start: Thu 21 Mar 2019, 07:00 am AEDT AEST/ADST
End: Mon 25 Mar 2019, 08:00 pm AEDT AEST/ADST
Duration: 4 days 13 hours

EXPECTED SERVICE INTERRUPTIONS
Interruption 1: 480 min
Interruption 2: 480 min
Interruption 3: 0 min
Interruption 4: 0 min
Interruption 5: 0 min

nbn co has advised us that this is important network maintenance and it apologises for any inconvenience this may cause you.

*THAT IS 16 HOURS OVER 5 DAYS
*************************************************************************************** *

nbn co has advised us that it will be carrying out a Planned Change Activity on its network during the change window shown below. Your service (AVC000012139344) and others on the nbn network are expected to be interrupted during the change window.

CHANGE ACTIVITY
Reference: CRQ000002828380
Type: Expedited

CHANGE WINDOW
Start: Thu 14 Mar 2019, 07:00 am AEDT AEST/ADST
End: Sat 23 Mar 2019, 09:00 pm AEDT AEST/ADST
Duration: 1 week 2 days 14 hours

EXPECTED SERVICE INTERRUPTIONS
Interruption 1: 720 min
Interruption 2: 360 min
Interruption 3: 720 min
Interruption 4: 720 min
Interruption 5: 360 min

nbn co has advised us that this is important network maintenance and it apologises for any inconvenience this may cause you.
**************************************************************************************** *


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 19, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Three things occurred today.
> 1. My mother had a stroke.
> 2 My mother got diagnosed with Parkinson's.
> 3 I found out at least according to some of the sources I read that if you have a parent with Parkinson's and other family members with it( wich I do) then my chances of getting it are 50/50............yay.



My condolences and prayers my friend, hope mom will be alright and you'll dodge the bullet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 19, 2019)

MiTasol said:


> Obviously you are a victim of the Nightmare Bloody Network but you are lucky it was only 4 days.
> (for you lucky people outside Australia the nbn is the Australian government owned and run monopoly for telephones and internet)
> Then again you probably live in a city where outages are minimised because of customer backlash and where the victims can walk or drive to their MPs office in under five minutes and make it abundantly clear that this shit is not acceptable
> 
> ...


Now that is really sucky.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 20, 2019)

Internet has been off since 8am and just come back on (its now 3:30 pm) and the first email I get is* another set of random shutdowns of 15 hours over 7 days.* 
Easy to see it is a public "service" monopoly. 
We have a Feral (no that is not a typo) election in a few months and the options are the current mob or the mob that created this dead dinosaur. Aus has compulsory preferential voting so I am forced to decide which greedy self serving #$%^ major party to put last and which second last. All the independents and those who do not have a chance will get my first thru third last votes because, unlike India who also have compulsory voting our ballot papers do not have a *none of the above* option.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 20, 2019)

Creeping socialism is great. If you threw a frog in a pot of boiling water, it would leap out. But when you warm the water slowly, it gets used to the heat until it is boiled alive.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 21, 2019)

Intolerance annoys me. My once so tolerant country just showed that times have changed.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 21, 2019)

Marcel said:


> Intolerance annoys me. My once so tolerant country just showed that times have changed.


Sorry to hear about that, Marcel.
I saw the news about the Tram incident in Utrect thought about you while I was seeing the news coverage.


----------



## at6 (Mar 21, 2019)

At least you weren't among the victims.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 21, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Creeping socialism is great. If you threw a frog in a pot of boiling water, it would leap out. But when you warm the water slowly, it gets used to the heat until it is boiled alive.



You obviously used to listen to Jason Lewis That was one of his favorite quotes.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 21, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Sorry to hear about that, Marcel.
> I saw the news about the Tram incident in Utrect thought about you while I was seeing the news coverage.


Yeah that one hit close home


GrauGeist said:


> Sorry to hear about that, Marcel.
> I saw the news about the Tram incident in Utrect thought about you while I was seeing the news coverage.


yeah, that one hit home hard. Both my wife and I have often used that particular tram. 

But it’s not what I meant here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2019)

That just stinks.


----------



## Mainly28s (Mar 21, 2019)

What annoyed me today? Reading about yet another "reboot" of a movie or series. 

Is there no originality left in movieland? Can't they come up with new ideas anymore? Do they really have to trash my childhood by remaking movies and tv series using the old characters and stories, but just reskinned with today's sensitivities? What's wrong with making a follow-on suitable for today's PC environment rather than trashing the old films?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 21, 2019)

It's easier to "reboot" a movie because the plot and characters are already established.

So for little effort (and imagination), the producer can cash in on an already successful franchise.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 21, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> It's easier to "reboot" a movie because the plot and characters are already established.
> 
> So for little effort (and imagination), the producer can cash in on an already successful franchise.


How very true. Unfortunately we see way to much of the same thing in the music industry these days.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2019)

Frost is starting to come out of the roads. Very painful for the next 2-3 weeks. I need to start planning my vacations for this time of year


----------



## special ed (Mar 24, 2019)

Frost? We ain't got no stinkin frost in south Louisiana. We did have two months ago during winter when it went below freezing three times.


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 24, 2019)

frost in Louisiana, maybe






Frost heaves in Northern areas.





If they are lucky, if not


----------



## special ed (Mar 24, 2019)

Those last two don't appear weather related. The highway Dept. builds roads like that and Bubba's tire truck looks like an axle shift. I'm at the I-10/I-12 line so we don't get much winter weather like the others a little farther north of the Interstate line across the south.


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 24, 2019)

special ed said:


> Those last two don't appear weather related. The highway Dept. builds roads like that and Bubba's tire truck looks like an axle shift. I'm at the I-10/I-12 line so we don't get much winter weather like the others a little farther north of the Interstate line across the south.



The Bottom photo is from Ellsworth Maine and the driver reported hitting a pothole just before the the "accident"
I have lost 3 tires in 2 years on a Hyundai Velocity and was lucky I didn't loose a rim on potholes in New Jersey. 

I will let other "northerners" relate their experience with "frost" which can refer to the ground freezing to a depth of 2-3 feet in the US (Canada may have rules of it's own)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 26, 2019)

Every year the frost heaves my garage to the point that the main door won't open and the side door won't close.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2019)

A1C too high, blood sugars too high, need to start taking Jardiance in addition to Metformin. I hate taking pills!!! Who knows what the long term affects of all these things are gonna do you you.


----------



## at6 (Apr 2, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> A1C too high, blood sugars too high, need to start taking Jardiance in addition to Metformin. I hate taking pills!!! Who knows what the long term affects of all these things are gonna do you you.


Hope that you aren't going to get one of the meds that causes gangrene of the willy.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2019)

Shortround6 said:


> Frost heaves in Northern areas.
> View attachment 533022



The frost had to be very severe there. As we may notice even the road shrank. Anyway the distance there has been reduced.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 2, 2019)

at6 said:


> Hope that you aren't going to get one of the meds that causes gangrene of the willy.



That's exactly what the doctor prescribed. Knock on wood (no pun intended, well yeah there was) but so far no side effects.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 3, 2019)

Half of Iran is underwater ... Army and other organisations are helping , ppl insult us !!!


----------



## michael rauls (Apr 3, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> A1C too high, blood sugars too high, need to start taking Jardiance in addition to Metformin. I hate taking pills!!! Who knows what the long term affects of all these things are gonna do you you.


You might wanna try a ketogenic diet before going on those drugs. The long-term affects of both those drugs isnt good.
Give it a shot. If the diet doesn't work you can always go on the drugs later.
I had the same issue A1C and blood sugar to high, although it wasn't to out of hand yet. Anyway the ketogenic diet fixed me right up. At least so far so good.


----------



## michael rauls (Apr 3, 2019)

ARTESH said:


> Half of Iran is underwater ... Army and other organisations are helping , ppl insult us !!!


Hope Everyone is ok. Didn't hear a thing about it on the news here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 4, 2019)

He is flight engineer , he was in helicopter behind us, reported emergency situation and broke flight ... Ppl kicked him ... Pilot's hand is broken.

I wish Army Commander orders to pursue Assassins.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 5, 2019)

Car accident last night, 4th time this car has been rear ended. Luckily I had installed a 2" Class 2 receiver hitch that stick out about 3" from the rear of the vehicle. That took the brunt of the hit, but carp still went flying inside my car and my head whipped back a little. Neck and shoulder muscles are a little tight this morning.
The guy has almost hit me a minute or so earlier when he cam flinging into a blind intersection, it was dark but I think he had a stop sign.
Asked him if he wansn't paying attention, and he said he had a tough day with working 2 jobs, running a business, and going to college? I said that doesn't excuse you from paying attention!!! I'm sure he was on the cell phone.


----------



## special ed (Apr 5, 2019)

Help him out by suing him and taking his business so he won't have to work so much.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 5, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Car accident last night, 4th time this car has been rear ended. Luckily I had installed a 2" Class 2 receiver hitch that stick out about 3" from the rear of the vehicle. That took the brunt of the hit, but carp still went flying inside my car and my head whipped back a little. Neck and shoulder muscles are a little tight this morning.
> The guy has almost hit me a minute or so earlier when he cam flinging into a blind intersection, it was dark but I think he had a stop sign.
> Asked him if he wansn't paying attention, and he said he had a tough day with working 2 jobs, running a business, and going to college? I said that doesn't excuse you from paying attention!!! I'm sure he was on the cell phone.


Here in California, the LEO will often check the cellphone of an offender to see if they were distracted at the time of the collision.

Sorry to hear you were in a wreck, but glad that you're ok.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2019)

Dang, glad you're ok my friend.


----------



## at6 (Apr 5, 2019)

Glad that you weren't too terribly injured.


----------



## javlin (Apr 5, 2019)

So last weekend the Wife and I take off to Starkville MSto watch MSU play LSU and stayed at Nephew's house(head coach) all went really well had a blast at the games even though it was the first series they have lost all season.It was the drive back we are about 10miles S of Meridian MS hit resume cruise starts to accelerate while down shifting sounds like the tranny/torque converter gave out rode for 200 miles in 2nd gear 3500/4000rpms/ 50-55mph we made it home long drive.

So today I go to fix the car and all it needed was 3COP(pulled codes plus trans guy said tranny good togo) for cyls 1,2 and 4 I said all six with new plugs well 1 1/2 hrs later I crank it it still missing  So back to google and research the ECM is most likely cooked(no recall but a bulletin was issued) and now has cooked the new coils.I pulled the ECM sent it off to get fixed and flashed and tore off the plenum manifold again and replaced all the coils this time I was done under an hour first time 3 years ago it took me 2 1/2 hrs.


MSU won tonight 6/3 over Tennessee.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 11, 2019)

Minnesota weather!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2019)

Had to put our oldest cat down today. She was suffering from cancer and heart failure. The hardest thing I have ever done. We had her for 17 years. She was a part of our family. I held her paw and petted her gently as she took her last breath. The hardest thing I have ever done.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Alder


----------



## michael rauls (Apr 12, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your loss Alder. Cats and dogs really become members of the family. Its a crying shame there lives are so short.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 12, 2019)

My good friend, a ww2 naval flyer, used to say " cats and dogs are just little people in fur coats". At present I have, or they have me, three cats and am dogsitting two mostly Beagle pups for my in-laws after their spaying. A lot of fun and sometimes they even make me laugh. I know how tough it is to lose one because they are really family.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Apr 12, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Had to put our oldest cat down today. She was suffering from cancer and heart failure. The hardest thing I have ever done. We had her for 17 years. She was a part of our family. I held her paw and petted her gently as she took her last breath. The hardest thing I have ever done.


I had my Brother, Father-in-Law and my dog Raven all die in a six month time frame and trust me when I say I cried more over Raven than the others?You live with your pet day in and day out and like you you Chris I stroke her and cried as she passed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Alder. Cats and dogs really become members of the family. Its a crying shame there lives are so short.



It was the right thing to do. She should not suffer. It hurts so much though. Like you said, they are family. We loved her so much. I’ve still got tears coming out of my eyes hours later. I already miss having her on my lap, and listening to her purr.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2019)

special ed said:


> My good friend, a ww2 naval flyer, used to say " cats and dogs are just little people in fur coats". At present I have, or they have me, three cats and am dogsitting two mostly Beagle pups for my in-laws after their spaying. A lot of fun and sometimes they even make me laugh. I know how tough it is to lose one because they are really family.



Dogs and cats do not care if you are rich or poor, beautiful or ugly, successful or not. They only want unconditional love, and they give it in return.

We still have another cat that we rescued a few years ago as a kitten. She has been walking around the house crying and searching for her friend.

Here comes the tears again...


----------



## michael rauls (Apr 12, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It was the right thing to do. She should not suffer. It hurts so much though. Like you said, they are family. We loved her so much. I’ve still got tears coming out of my eyes hours later. I already miss having her on my lap, and listening to her purr.


Dam, I'm near tears just reading your post.
I know it's gotta be tough. I had an awesome cat named stripes( he was pure white) that knew the sound of my old noisy car and used to run across the yard to see me every day as I pulled up. I'd open my door and he would jump in the car on my lap as I pulled the final few feet into the driveway. It was over 10 years ago he passed and I still miss him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 12, 2019)

When one of mine died, I always let the others come to see. They really do understand death. It's when one disappears that they grieve.


----------



## at6 (Apr 13, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your loss Adler. It's never easy to lose one our "children". Putting her down was the right thing even though it's also just about the hardest decision you will ever have to make.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 16, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dogs and cats do not care if you are rich or poor, beautiful or ugly, successful or not. They only want unconditional love, and they give it in return.
> 
> We still have another cat that we rescued a few years ago as a kitten. She has been walking around the house crying and searching for her friend.
> 
> Here comes the tears again...


Sorry to hear this, we have two cats ourselves, you have my heartfelt condolences my friend.

What I have the most trepidation about is the older of the two, Ziegfeld, we rescued as a kitten when my daughter was eight, they bonded immediately, he looks out the window when she leaves for school, greets her when she comes home and sleeps with her. My daughter is now about to turn 19 and headed to college in the fall, she has him set up for her dorm as a therapy cat. Ziggy doesn't move as fast as he used to but my girl is so attached to him I don't want to think about what you just went through and how she is going to handle it.

Again, my condolences buddy.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2019)

Woken up at 07.30 this morning, with the noise of disc cutters and jack hammers, as the water company decided to dig up the road directly outside my house.
The road was marked with blue paint, indicating the dig area, around four weeks ago, and they decide to do the work over the Easter holiday.
The 'gang' have now departed, leaving a large hole, surrounded by plastic barriers - all of which are blocking the road, preventing an exit for my camper van !
Fortunately, I hadn't planned going anywhere this weekend, but it would have been nice to have been informed, so that I could have moved the van to allow access if i do decide to go out.
It'll now probably be a few days, at least, before someone comes back to do whatever work is required, and hopefully fill in the hole.


----------



## special ed (Apr 20, 2019)

At my old house, when they painted blue arrows at the entrance to my driveway, I cleaned the paint off with gasoline (petrol) and a brush. They didn't see any marks so no destruction. They never came looking again, so it was unnecessary work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2019)

It just beggars belief that they decide to dig the hole over a four-day national holiday, and then sod off, leaving a hole, with no other work done. And, from past experience, it'll be anywhere between four days, and two weeks, before anything else is done !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 20, 2019)

Could be all summer.


----------



## michael rauls (Apr 20, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Woken up at 07.30 this morning, with the noise of disc cutters and jack hammers, as the water company decided to dig up the road directly outside my house.
> The road was marked with blue paint, indicating the dig area, around four weeks ago, and they decide to do the work over the Easter holiday.
> The 'gang' have now departed, leaving a large hole, surrounded by plastic barriers - all of which are blocking the road, preventing an exit for my camper van !
> Fortunately, I hadn't planned going anywhere this weekend, but it would have been nice to have been informed, so that I could have moved the van to allow access if i do decide to go out.
> It'll now probably be a few days, at least, before someone comes back to do whatever work is required, and hopefully fill in the hole.


I hope it's not like street construction around here which usually takes months or in some cases years for what appears like relatively simple repairs.


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 20, 2019)

Muh-ha-ha-ha (evil genius laugh)

The West Central England Anti-Destination League strikes again!!!!!

Dedicated to keeping people from getting to where they want to go in a timely and comfortable manor. 

Here in the United States they go under the cover name of the Department of Transportation.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2019)

Gettin' old!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 21, 2019)

Isn't everyone?


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 21, 2019)

No. I feel I am getting positively ancient


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2019)

The P-38 - Mossie thread...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Gettin' old!



Yeah.....get that feeling too.....sometimes...


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 24, 2019)

I shoveled 9 cubic yards of sand by hand last weekend and the body aches are just now going away


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2019)

Well, Tuesday ended up with a spectacular finish:
I was served a 60-day eviction notice.

Nevermind that I have always paid my rent early for the last 24 years, or that I have never had an issue with my neighbors or anything that violates my terms...I am being evicted so the property management can "renovate" my place in order to get increased income. Example, one of the vacated units was renting for $750/month and is now going for $1,050/month.
And this all came about after the Carr Fire tore into my town, creating a housing shortage with the nearly 2,000 displaced rsidents.

Not really happy about this...at all


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2019)

Heck !
I hope you can get it sorted to your satisfaction. Not a good situation at all !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sorry to hear about that Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks guys...it's just a real crappy situation all around with no real good outcome.

These past six years have just been nothing but a soul-draining episode


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2019)

Sorry to hear this my friend. Hoping things look up for you soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 25, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, Tuesday ended up with a spectacular finish:
> I was served a 60-day eviction notice.
> 
> Nevermind that I have always paid my rent early for the last 24 years, or that I have never had an issue with my neighbors or anything that violates my terms...I am being evicted so the property management can "renovate" my place in order to get increased income. Example, one of the vacated units was renting for $750/month and is now going for $1,050/month.
> ...


Kickem' in the googlies!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 25, 2019)

Have you thought about offering 100 a month increase in exchange for no renovation costs for your unit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry to hear this my friend. Hoping things look up for you soon.


Thanks - I know things could be worse, but then again, things have been worse for quite a while and "better" would be very welcome right about now. Sort of like hoping for some rain after a long drought, you know?


at6 said:


> Kickem' in the googlies!!!!!!


Don't think that it hasn't crossed my mind...


special ed said:


> Have you thought about offering 100 a month increase in exchange for no renovation costs for your unit?


Wouldn't do any good.
They started this "renovation" after the Carr Fire purely with the intention of gouging - some of the eviction notices went out while the hills were still burning.
All the tennants in my building were long-time renters and several of the units that saw the occupants evicted are ready to rent for $1,050 a month, up from $750 a month.


----------



## at6 (Apr 25, 2019)

Legalized thievery at it's best.


----------



## special ed (Apr 25, 2019)

All we can hope is the new tenants leave as soon as their houses are built , leaving the owners with empty high priced units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Gettin' old!



Getting old, I think I made it, I'm officially old!

What annoyed me today? Spring ALLERGIES!!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 29, 2019)

I've got a whole 'nother year before_ I'm_ old!


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 29, 2019)

Are you bragging or complaining?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 29, 2019)

Well, getting the senior discounts will be nice.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 7, 2019)

Spending half the morning tearing apart a laptop trying to figure out why the Ethernet port will not make a connection to the internet. Link lights OK, IP information all good, everthing point to making a connection. Finally figured out the two ports on the switch I use for testing both conked out overnight!!! I was about to load that laptop up and take it to the rifle range and install some extra cooling holes in it!!!


----------



## Mainly28s (May 7, 2019)

Colourised (or colorized, for our US cousins) pictures.

Why? Just why? The colours are usually off, not always by a lot, but it's usually quite noticeable. At least, have the courtesy of labelling them as fakes so that less knowledgeable people don't take your guesses as fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 8, 2019)

Mainly28s said:


> Colourised (or colorized, for our US cousins) pictures.
> 
> Why? Just why? The colours are usually off, not always by a lot, but it's usually quite noticeable. At least, have the courtesy of labelling them as fakes so that less knowledgeable people don't take your guesses as fact.


I completely agree.

Half the time, a colorized photo looks like a vintage lithograph with speculated colors - I hate it and wish they'd leave them alone...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2019)

For the third nation wide emergency test in a row, my cell phone never went off yet my wife, who is sitting across from me receives it on hers; the identical iPhone 8. Apparently I have been chosen not to receive the warning of impending nuclear war and will die alone outside the bomb shelter doors

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 8, 2019)

Only the Chosen receive the call. (ominous music plays)


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2019)

I bet it was your wife...................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 8, 2019)

If she doesn't tell you, you WILL be outside.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 12, 2019)

My kid spent $80 on a Monogram B-29. 
I never have that kind of spending money.


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2019)

I did, over a 10 year period

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 12, 2019)

Miser.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 12, 2019)

Does the kid make his own money? I'm sure my Dad thought $4.95 for an Aurora Zero or Hawk P-51 was dumb, (he grew up in the depression) but he didn't say anything as I earned the money.


----------



## michael rauls (May 12, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Thanks - I know things could be worse, but then again, things have been worse for quite a while and "better" would be very welcome right about now. Sort of like hoping for some rain after a long drought, you know?
> 
> Don't think that it hasn't crossed my mind...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about that. All some people care about is money. It's ok to care about ones finances of course but not when they are hurting other people to accomplish their goals.


----------



## michael rauls (May 12, 2019)

My drummer and close friend had to cancel practice this morning because for about the tenth recurance of a life threatening internal infection that was originally kicked off by getting some contaminated mesh from China in a hyrnia surgury about 10 years ago. It's been all over the news a couple of times in the last 5 years or so. I guess thousands of people were affected.
Well he just went through a major new surgery 4 weeks ago where they pulled out the old mesh, cleaned everything up, and put in new. We all had our fingers crossed that this would solve his problem once and for all. Now the infection is back again. 😟


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> My kid spent $80 on a Monogram B-29.
> I never have that kind of spending money.


I had the Monogram 1/48th B-29 when I was a kid...paid for with Newspaper delivery earnings.
Built it and had it hung from the ceiling courtesy of Molley-bolts.
When I expressed a desire to get the Monogram B-36 (also in 1/48th) I was told flat-out that it was not an option.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 13, 2019)

Well, you don't want to exceed the load limit on those ceiling joists.
It's his own money, I'm just envious.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 17, 2019)

Lilac trees are in bloom, that means allergies are striking in full force, and like this morning massive headaches to go along with them.


----------



## at6 (May 20, 2019)

My foster dog dropped a turd in the kitchen and when I went to grab the scoop to remove it, she quickly ate her poo.


----------



## michael rauls (May 20, 2019)

at6 said:


> My foster dog dropped a turd in the kitchen and when I went to grab the scoop to remove it, she quickly ate her poo.


If there's any calories left in that I'd say your dog has discovered a perpetual motion machine of sorts.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 21, 2019)

Got a tooth filled today. Half my mouth is still numb.


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2019)

That makes drinking draft beer out of a glass an adventure


----------



## rochie (May 23, 2019)

this for yesterday really.

i broke the dog whilst out with him !

came home with him only using 3 legs, at vets later today, dont think its anything serious maybe just a pulled muscle or twisted joint.


----------



## at6 (May 23, 2019)

rochie said:


> this for yesterday really.
> 
> i broke the dog whilst out with him !
> 
> came home with him only using 3 legs, at vets later today, dont think its anything serious maybe just a pulled muscle or twisted joint.


Hope it's nothing serious. My sweet Barbie injured her right rear leg and ended up with a luxating patella. She gets Dasuquin every day now to help with her cartilage injury.


----------



## rochie (May 23, 2019)

at6 said:


> Hope it's nothing serious. My sweet Barbie injured her right rear leg and ended up with a luxating patella. She gets Dasuquin every day now to help with her cartilage injury.


vet says he might have damaged muscles around his hip, pain killers and antibiotics for a week and nothing strenuous for 2 weeks minimum.
hes going to go stir crazy


----------



## nuuumannn (May 24, 2019)

My ex-wife.


----------



## michael rauls (May 24, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> My ex-wife.


Yep, that'll do it. Fortunately mine lives in another state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2019)

Got four weeks left before my eviction deadline.
Still haven't found an available place and I am falling behind on packing my sh!t up and moving it to storage.

Probably doesn't matter, the stress level is high enough, I'll probably drop dead from a freakin' stroke before the deadline...


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Got four weeks left before my eviction deadline.
> Still haven't found an available place and I am falling behind on packing my sh!t up and moving it to storage.
> 
> Probably doesn't matter, the stress level is high enough, I'll probably drop dead from a freakin' stroke before the deadline...


hope you find something soon Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2019)

Yea, that really blows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2019)

rochie said:


> hope you find something soon Dave





vikingBerserker said:


> Yea, that really blows.



Not looking good, to be honest, Karl...with the two major wildfires that destroyed quite a few towns in my area last year, housing (of any sort) is in short supply.

What's also complicatiing things, is my Mom has developed health issues (a stroke among them) and I've to give her rides to specialists and such.

I'm sure things could be worse, but I seriously doubt it's a very long list...


----------



## nuuumannn (May 27, 2019)

Seriously Dave, you can crash on my couch until you find somewhere else. Nelson's a nice town.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 30, 2019)

Doing some work in the back yard last night and the neighbors 2 year old Pit Bull came and barked and snarled at me much of the time. My other neighbor was doing some garden work and the dog would alternate between harassing us. She yelled out to get their dog in the house, to no avail. All there is between the dog and us is a flimsy fence which I'm sure the dog could either jump or dig under. 
Dog owner just sits in the house and does nothing, I can hear him yelling at someone every once and a while, but I'm not even sure whom actually lives there as they come and go. F


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2019)

People that post annoyances in the "What cheered you up today" thread that should have gone in this thread, oh, wait, that was me! Nevermind.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MacArther (Jun 8, 2019)

Work...so....much...work. 

On the bright side: I found my login credentials for this site, and my browser no-longer has issue finding it!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 8, 2019)

Cat went out and got in a fight again. Another $180 down the tubes at the vet.


----------



## at6 (Jun 9, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Cat went out and got in a fight again. Another $180 down the tubes at the vet.


You may need to teach your cat how to fight.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 9, 2019)

Learn to treat them yourself or send a kid to Vet school the way I did.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 10, 2019)

I keep threatening to send it back to Gramma's house.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 11, 2019)

Updated Firefox; lost unsorted bookmarks and some bookmark tabs. I have no idea how to get them back despite using various web site suggestions. Why doesn't Firefox and Microsoft issue warnings about Updates: *WARNING...UPDATING MAY WILL ROYALLY SCREW UP YOUR SETTINGS AND RUN-ABILITY. *The one before this removed all my Toolbar Icons and shut down my Kaspersky Anti-Virus.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Updated Firefox; lost unsorted bookmarks and some bookmark tabs. I have no idea how to get them back despite using various web site suggestions. Why doesn't Firefox and Microsoft issue warnings about Updates: *WARNING...UPDATING MAY WILL ROYALLY SCREW UP YOUR SETTINGS AND RUN-ABILITY. *The one before this removed all my Toolbar Icons and shut down my Kaspersky Anti-Virus.


You can export your bookmarks i the future. And if you realley want it back roll back windows to a former saved version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 19, 2019)

Neck is all discombobulated!!! Strained it overnight on Saturday. Can barely turn to my right. Need a new pillow!!! Not sure what to get, just know it won't be from the My Pillow guy cause he just annoys the living daylights out of me.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2019)

Flight home got cancelled so now on a train for 7 hours instead...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 24, 2019)

I just forgot...........
Must not have been That bad ay?!


----------



## at6 (Jun 24, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Flight home got cancelled so now on a train for 7 hours instead...


Would you have wanted to walk home instead?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2019)

at6 said:


> Would you have wanted to walk home instead?


Definitely not but doesn’t help when you’ve got to buy a last minute long distance train ticket...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2019)

In the final days of my apartment of 24 years.
Still not able to find another place to rent because I don't have a "work history" and most of the available places have been taken by the Carr Fire survivors from last summer's catastrophic wildfire.

If I don't have success in the next 6 days, looks like I'll be homeless - how's that for stress?


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 25, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> In the final days of my apartment of 24 years.
> Still not able to find another place to rent because I don't have a "work history" and most of the available places have been taken by the Carr Fire survivors from last summer's catastrophic wildfire.
> 
> If I don't have success in the next 6 days, looks like I'll be homeless - how's that for stress?


Damn, that's really disturbing that no landlord will cut you any slack on the work history thing considering the circumstances, both yours and those in the general area.
Maybe you could say with a friend of family member for a short bit till things work out?
I know it's not the most appealing solution but it beats being outdoors and I think most of us have had to do it at one time or another in our lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 25, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Damn, that's really disturbing that no landlord will cut you any slack on the work history thing considering the circumstances, both yours and those in the general area.
> Maybe you could say with a friend of family member for a short bit till things work out?
> I know it's not the most appealing solution but it beats being outdoors and I think most of us have had to do it at one time or another in our lives.


Not many friends left in the area (most have passed away or moved away) and my only nearby relative is my Mom who's preparing to move because after the passing of my stepdad (USMC - Korea vet), the property is too much for her to handle.
None of this had to happen, but the property management is greedy as f**k and has been evicting tenants since the fire to "renovate" and re-rent at about $400 (or more) per unit.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2019)

I am very annoyed reading above and knowing i can not help. I would be willing to chip in into an advance in requested rent. Crowd funding the shit out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> In the final days of my apartment of 24 years.
> Still not able to find another place to rent because I don't have a "work history" and most of the available places have been taken by the Carr Fire survivors from last summer's catastrophic wildfire.
> 
> If I don't have success in the next 6 days, looks like I'll be homeless - how's that for stress?



Damn, so sorry to hear this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks guys, but I'll get the last laugh.
As everyone knows, I've been trying to rent another place with no luck but it looks like I might actually qualify for a home on some property on the edge of town that has a large shop.
The monthly payments would be a bit less than the monthly rent at some of these places and I might actually get my '62 Nova back on the road eventually. Oh, why isn't my Nova on the road now, you ask?
Well, the azzhole property management here (that took over 10 years ago) doesn't allow tenants to work on their cars...

Anyway, I'll keep everyone posted on the situation and hopefully, I'll be posting in the "What Cheered You Up Today?" thread soon.

And here's a photo of my '62 Chevy that was recently uncovered in the "packing up and moving stuff to storage" rush.






_(photo source - my iphone)_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 26, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> I might actually qualify for a home on some property on the edge of town that has a large shop.



Good to read that Dave. I could offer you a room, but you'd have to immigrate to Australia.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2019)

Graeme said:


> Good to read that Dave. I could offer you a room, but you'd have to immigrate to Australia.


Thanks Graeme!
While Aussies are about as close to Californians as it gets, I don't think I'd be comfortable with all the flora and fauna that wants to kill everyone - but one of these days, in the near future, I want to make the journey down under, so perhaps I'll hit you up for some space on your couch...how about that?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2019)

Really good to hear that you can get a new place Dave. Hope it goes well for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 26, 2019)

62 Chevy Nova? You lucky dog you!!!!!!! The second car I had was one of those and oh how I still miss it. Gold with chrome rims and moon caps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 26, 2019)

Driving home from work, I swatted at a fly buzzing around my head, caught the bow of my glasses and broke them right in half.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VBF-13 (Jun 26, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Not many friends left in the area (most have passed away or moved away) and my only nearby relative is my Mom who's preparing to move because after the passing of my stepdad (USMC - Korea vet), the property is too much for her to handle.
> None of this had to happen, but the property management is greedy as f**k and has been evicting tenants since the fire to "renovate" and re-rent at about $400 (or more) per unit.


Dave, this is terrible. Have you considered running this by an attorney? The legal aid societies out there must be booming with business still from this catastrophie. These are homesteads affected, and you may have recourse you're unaware of. These legal aid windbags are typically volunteer, pro bono, and will at least hear you out and give you an opinion, without charge. Just an idea, if you hadn't considered it. Take your lease with you. What have you to lose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2019)

Still no word yet from the finance guys...I know they take their time, but the suspense is killin' me!

As for the legal angle, I reported the management company to the District Attorney and they said that the management company has good lawyers, because they timed it perfectly so as not to violate the emergency order that regulates rentals which was part of the State and Federal disaster declaration.


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 26, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Thanks guys, but I'll get the last laugh.
> As everyone knows, I've been trying to rent another place with no luck but it looks like I might actually qualify for a home on some property on the edge of town that has a large shop.
> The monthly payments would be a bit less than the monthly rent at some of these places and I might actually get my '62 Nova back on the road eventually. Oh, why isn't my Nova on the road now, you ask?
> Well, the azzhole property management here (that took over 10 years ago) doesn't allow tenants to work on their cars...
> ...


Realy good to hear things look like they might be working out for you.
Another work around idea I had if they don't is what I did in a similar situation when I was quite young. I bought an old single wide in one of those rinki rv park/mobile home parks for 3000 bucks( just a little more than first, last, security etc to get into another apartment and then the space rent was like 160 dollars a month.
Ya it wasn't exactly Buckingham Palace but it let me get get ahead of the game by saving mucho $ for a couple years.


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 27, 2019)

Don't know why the  in rinki  keeps comming out as that symbol. I've tried to edit it back to just the word 3 times to no avail. Anyway you get the gyst.


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 27, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Driving home from work, I swatted at a fly buzzing around my head, caught the bow of my glasses and broke them right in half.


Been there, done that.


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 27, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> I am very annoyed reading above and knowing i can not help. I would be willing to chip in into an advance in requested rent. Crowd funding the shit out of it.


Hey not a bad idea. I'll throw in a couple bucks if that's what's needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Hey not a bad idea. I'll throw in a couple bucks if that's what's needed.


Thanks you guys for the idea of a "Save the Dave" GoFundMe thing...
But I'll slug this field problem out one way or another!
As it is, there's other people who are worse off than me who could use a hand or at the very least perhaps consider making a small donation to a local no kill pet shelter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## VBF-13 (Jun 27, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Still no word yet from the finance guys...I know they take their time, but the suspense is killin' me!
> 
> As for the legal angle, I reported the management company to the District Attorney and they said that the management company has good lawyers, because they timed it perfectly so as not to violate the emergency order that regulates rentals which was part of the State and Federal disaster declaration.


Rental or no rental, this is your homestead. But, I hear you, this is a bad time for you residents out there. Your Governor ought to get off his big ass, what an embarrassment your whole State is becoming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 27, 2019)

Second week of 10+ hour days. Evidently the new CEOs of the company think it's perfectly acceptable to fire long time employees over trivial things but not hire new people to "replace" these valuable people. Mean while those of us that remain have to pick all the slack. Dumb asses...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Second week of 10+ hour days. Evidently the new CEOs of the company think it's perfectly acceptable to fire long time employees over trivial things but not hire new people to "replace" these valuable people. Mean while those of us that remain have to pick all the slack. Dumb asses...


I feel your pain.
The shop I was at until my wreck, operated on the theory that if the wagon moves well enough with two horses, then why have four?


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 27, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> I feel your pain.
> The shop I was at until my wreck, operated on the theory that if the wagon moves well enough with two horses, then why have four?


As one of the two remaining horses I'm starting to hurt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2019)

I hear ya' - truly I do.
While I was recuperating after the wreck, the boss' house of cards fell apart.
I my absence, the skeleton crew couldn't meet demand and he hired a few helpers who knew nothing about the trade (which didn't go well) and they eventually had to scale back the Public Safety outfitting, costing them a considerable amount of annual revenue. 

One of the things I thought was funny, was he figured that my #1 could run things, so why bring me back when he could hire two lackies for less than what I cost hourly. But my #1 only had about 5 years in the business, I had nearly 20.


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 27, 2019)

Sounds like a good idea for a new thread. "Brain Dead Bosses and their Idiotic Ideas". Got a nice ring to it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> Second week of 10+ hour days. Evidently the new CEOs of the company think it's perfectly acceptable to fire long time employees over trivial things but not hire new people to "replace" these valuable people. Mean while those of us that remain have to pick all the slack. Dumb asses...



Sounds like a place I used to work. I got smart and left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 28, 2019)

Wow, that's exactly what's been going on at my place of employment for several years.
The local management treats us great but unfortunately all the big decisions are made at the corperate level since we got bought out by a large corporation a few years back.
We now have 2 horses doing the work of 4 as you so aptly put it. We're always short handed and they won't hire more guys or even bring in temps. Now were looking to loose 2 big accounts that were rock solid in the bank so to speak for decades and maybe a 3rd because nothing gets done on time anymore. About 40% of the total buisness for the area in all.
Local management says there hands are tied by corperate.... Wont let them bring in temps or hire more guys. Just tells them to make it work with the guys we have.
Well hey, ya know what? When we loose 40% of our buisness we'll have plenty of guys to cover everything then. Problem solved.
I guess those guys at corperate are pretty smart after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 28, 2019)

I went through that for a while where I once worked. We were scaled back to 6 people in an 80000 square foot auto parts warehouse doing triple duty starting 1 hour early, taking 1/2 hour for lunch and then working 1 to 2 hours of overtime every day plus 4 to six hours every Saturday. We found out later it was because the Operations Manager got a large bonus from working us like dogs. He was eventually fired, but then the company was being sold to even worse a$$ wipes by then.


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 28, 2019)

Were working 11 to 12 hrs Mon to Fri and some on Sat and still can't keep up. That's how short handed we are. The money's good from all the overtime but at some point you need a rest. Thank God at least we have 3 weeks paid vacation every year.
Gives you a chance to wind down once in a while.


----------



## at6 (Jun 28, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Were working 11 to 12 hrs Mon to Fri and some on Sat and still can't keep up. That's how short handed we are. The money's good from all the overtime but at some point you need a rest. Thank God at least we have 3 weeks paid vacation every year.
> Gives you a chance to wind down once in a while.


That's how it was with us and so I can truly sympathize with you. I can only hope that someone in management wakes up and get you some help before you become over stressed.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 28, 2019)

Working 45-50+ hours a week forever. The pay used to be adequate, but somehow expenses keep rising. The company is too small to get affordable group health insurance, so we have to buy our own, or get our spouse to get a job with insurance. (Hasn't worked for me.) I can't afford to take vacation, because I need the overtime just to break even.
I'm trying to hang on until I can claim my reserve pension, but by the time I get there, some savvy congressman will figure out how much the government can save by screwing the veterans (again!)
Not meant to trigger a political debate. Just a fear of trusting someone else with my future.

Guess who just did his mid-year domestic budget review?


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 28, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Working 45-50+ hours a week forever. The pay used to be adequate, but somehow expenses keep rising. The company is too small to get affordable group health insurance, so we have to buy our own, or get our spouse to get a job with insurance. (Hasn't worked for me.) I can't afford to take vacation, because I need the overtime just to break even.
> I'm trying to hang on until I can claim my reserve pension, but by the time I get there, some savvy congressman will figure out how much the government can save by screwing the veterans (again!)
> Not meant to trigger a political debate. Just a fear of trusting someone else with my future.


I know what you mean about the politicians. As I near retirement age they keep rolling the age you can collect ful SS further and further out. Was 60, then 62( I think) , then 65, and now 67.
Doesn't matter. As soon as I hit 62( 8 short years) I'm outa there. Partial SS is ok with me. Have a pension also and I've been investing for decades. Not always the best investments initially but ive gotten alot better at it through the years so that should kick out a couple bucks every month too. 
I won't have alot of money but should have enough to do ok.
And that's alright. It's my time that I value.
Been working 60/70 hour weeks for 30+ years and im ready for a rest.


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 29, 2019)

already feel like I'm not going to make 67. Just easier to flick my power switch to "off"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2019)

Just found out the water pump (and drive belt) on the 'Tin Tent' needs replacing. Had a problem where the temp gauge dropped to zero, although the engine ran perfectly and didn't overheat, even though the cooling system is almost empty of water ! 
Seems the belt has disappeared, and the pump is about knackered
The van was due for some minor cosmetic work and other little jobs this week, so I just hope my tame 'spanner monkeys' can get it all done, including the water pump, in time for Flying Legends next week.

On a brighter note, I've got some new 'wheels' ............ see 'What cheered you up' thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2019)

Adults on web forums that act like Kindergartners.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 3, 2019)

Today my boss asked, expectantly, if I was going to work Friday and Saturday even though the shop is closed for the holiday. And I'd already submitted my PTO request.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 5, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Adults on web forums that act like Kindergartners.


Wait a minute. I didn't think you'd catch me that soon.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 5, 2019)

Just throw your diaper at them.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jul 6, 2019)

7.1 earthquake about 20 minutes ago. The epicenter was about 80 miles away but our house was still making popping/ cracking sounds and our trees were swaying back and forth quite a bit.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2019)

having to Work today when I should have been on holidays....


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2019)

My laptop of 11 years may have given up the ghost. All I'm getting right now is a black screen when I open the lid. Its given stellar performance, being on for many hours a day when I'm on my seven days off. The annoying part? While I have backed up probably 99%, I put off backing up a few things yesterday. Nothing vitally important, but still.........


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> My laptop of 11 years may have given up the ghost. All I'm getting right now is a black screen when I open the lid. Its given stellar performance, being on for many hours a day when I'm on my seven days off. The annoying part? While I have backed up probably 99%, I put off backing up a few things yesterday. Nothing vitally important, but still.........


First try to start in safe mode. Depending make and model usually F5 or F8.
Remove hard drive en connect to a pc. If the disk is not dead you have a chance to resque the remainder. Also try removing the ram memory and restart.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 9, 2019)

Thank you for the advice but unfortunately the F5/8 method didn't work. Off to the shop it goes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2019)

And of course the weekend we move away from the Gulf Coast, she decides to give us a big F-You...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 10, 2019)

Good news is my car is back together after working on it for 2.5 days, bad news is my back has been out since then. Can feel a big knot above both glutes on one of my right shoulder that have just started to subside enough that I can sit vertical long enough to go to work.


----------



## at6 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Good news is my car is back together after working on it for 2.5 days, bad news is my back has been out since then. Can feel a big knot above both glutes on one of my right shoulder that have just started to subside enough that I can sit vertical long enough to go to work.


Isn't it fun getting old?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 10, 2019)

at6 said:


> Isn't it fun getting old?


Tell me about it! Halfway through a brake job on a borrowed F350, I pulled a groin muscle, and now sit with ice packs and acetaminophen, while the truck sits on jackstands, my sailboat sits unlaunched in my driveway, and the owner is clamoring for her truck back.
Cheers??
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 10, 2019)

at6 said:


> Isn't it fun getting old?



What do you mean "gettting old", I'm officially there!!!! The worst part is I've been dealing with at least the shoulder issues since I wasn't that old.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 10, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> What do you mean "gettting old", I'm officially there!!!!


The definition of "officially there" is that's the point where you start getting old faster and faster. What really matters, however, is not the model year on the data plate, but the mileage on the odometer. (And the service records)
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 10, 2019)

XBe02Drvr said:


> The definition of "officially there" is that's the point where you start getting old faster and faster. What really matters, however, is not the model year on the data plate, but the mileage on the odometer. (And the service records)
> Cheers,
> Wes



Great, now my brain hurts as well

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 11, 2019)

My odometer quit working already. I'm 69 feeling 269.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2019)

Back to work ...


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 11, 2019)

at6 said:


> My odometer quit working already. I'm 69 feeling 269.


72 and feeling it.


----------



## at6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Yungins' better enjoy it while they have it. One day they will end up like us. Cranky old farts on a forum.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2019)

main walk in fridge broke down last week, hired a mobile trailer fridge while i get mine sorted.

guy just phoned me " sorry Karl, double booked need my trailer fridge back in the morning"
WTF am i supposed to do now ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

rochie said:


> main walk in fridge broke down last week, hired a mobile trailer fridge while i get mine sorted.
> 
> guy just phoned me " sorry Karl, double booked need my trailer fridge back in the morning"
> WTF am i supposed to do now ?


Keep the fridge. Do not make the other guys problem yours. It is his problem.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Keep the fridge. Do not make the other guys problem yours. It is his problem.


issue is he would rather piss me off as a one time customer with an emergency than piss off what is probably a long term repeat customer.
he knows we wont do anything about it as it would cost too much to do so !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

What can he do. Break in ? After all you have a contract for the thing. What mistakes are made on his side is not your problem.


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> What can he do. Break in ? After all you have a contract for the thing. What mistakes are made on his side is not your problem.


fridge is basically a trailer so its set up in our car park, so he could come and take it when he wants.
not very professional but as i have said, dumping me in it is the least of two evils probably


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

rochie said:


> fridge is basically a trailer so its set up in our car park, so he could come and take it when he wants.
> not very professional but as i have said, dumping me in it is the least of two evils probably


That would be trespassing. Moment he does that i would call police. It is how hard you need it and what actions you are willing to take. It is easy ofcourse just typing something. On the other hand i am not a very pleasant person when a party breaks a promise/contract i have been told.


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> That would be trespassing. Moment he does that i would call police. It is how hard you need it and what actions you are willing to take. It is easy ofcourse just typing something. On the other hand i am not a very pleasant person when a party breaks a promise/contract i have been told.


common sense has prevailed.

he recognizes i have hired his equipment and so will honour the booking and not be taking it back !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

Good news! hop over to what cheered you up today thread stat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 26, 2019)

The heat. I'm Dutch, I'm not made for 40+ degrees celcius.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 26, 2019)

Age!!!!!!!!
Not liking 76


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2019)

Marcel said:


> The heat. I'm Dutch, I'm not made for 40+ degrees celcius.



Only 40? That's when we breakout the sweet tea and water melon.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Marcel means Celcius being Dutch. That is 105 degrees. Much hotter then most days in south C.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2019)

I know, it averages around 45 during the summer here but with the heat index it easily gets in the 50's. Of course most houses here have A/C.

Its been around 40+ years since I lived in Germany, but I do not think we had it there.


----------



## at6 (Jul 26, 2019)

Sunday forecast calls for 110 degrees Fahrenheit here and if it has humidity with it, I'll have proof that Fresno really is Hell.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 26, 2019)

Spent thousands on a software and controls upgrade on our big ductline. Hasn't worked since.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)

Next two days are 19°C/66°F and 15°C/59°F. I'm outside spraying chlorofluorocarbons into the air

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 31, 2019)

I am often annoyed at Fake Computer Experts.

I got a new Windows 10 computer late last year. It would do two things that were very annoying. One was that the Internet page display would zoom in and give a more limited view, and on a laptop screen that was none too big in the first place that was a real problem. The other was that the Internet screen would suddenly get smaller and would add a small view at the top showing all of the pages that were being accessed.

Microsoft's answer to this was to let you type in a Help question and then be routed to a Internet discussion group to get it answered. Now, these were designed-in FEATURES of the Internet browser, but the answer would be from some guy in China or India who would chant the same mindless mantra, "What browser are you using what is the latest update are you sure you have the right drivers you should do a driver update...." Blah, Blah, Blah! One guy even explained the challenge in C programming required to fix it. These were people who knew everything about computers except how to make them work. Eventually someone said, "You click on the little triangle in the upper right corner." or some such to make it go back to the old way.

Everybody wants to learn to code, but what we all too often have is the equivalent to a mechanic knowing all about the molecular structure of oil but not knowing how to take the drain plug out, replace the oil filter, and then get it all back together. They not only can't see the forest for the trees, they can't even see the trees for the leaves!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 31, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> Everybody wants to learn to code, but what we all too often have is the equivalent to a mechanic knowing all about the molecular structure of oil but not knowing how to take the drain plug out, replace the oil filter, and then get it all back together. *They not only can't see the forest for the trees, they can't even see the trees for the leaves!*


AMEN!! I tried the free upgrade to Ten on my laptop, had the same issues you did, and reverted to Seven In .
In Navy Avionics "A" School (1970) we built and programmed a BiTran6 embryonic digital computer. Paper tape input and output, no other user interface, no memory capacity other than registers and no storage at all. I learned to do only minor damage in BCD and Hexadecimal, but then have been so preoccupied with boring holes in the sky through the intervening years that I've lost track ofthe state of the computing art. Still stuck on Seven and resisting learning Ten. I actually prefer Android now.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm using XP on my main PC. When my work computer got a virus and got totally 'effed up they bought me a new HP with Win 7. Setting it up went fine but trying to use it - and the new changed-for-no-reason-but-change Office suite was so much trouble that I found a Windows XP Dell in the trash while walking the dog - a little later model than the one at home - fixed it up and got it working.

I had to get a WIn 7 notebook in order to keep running TurboTax. Now MS is abandoning Win 7, too. I got that Win 10 Dell laptop for $120 Thanksgiving Week. And I still do not like the way Win 10 works. My brother gave up on Windows a few years ago and went to Apple - and is well pleased. I recall telling him back in the Windows 2000 days that we were going to have to give up on MS POSOS and go to Apple. He said I was crazy.

I rebuild old radios for fun. I can't help but think that in 70 years this stuff we have now will not be working as well as the WWII stuff.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 1, 2019)

The VA has rejected my application. They claim the SS# I have had all my life and military career isn't mine.


----------



## at6 (Aug 1, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> The VA has rejected my application. They claim the SS# I have had all my life and military career isn't mine.


That super sucks. The Airforce had my father listed with two SS#s and he had a hell of a time getting it straightened out.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 1, 2019)

When I applied for SS Retirement they told me my SSAN and name did not match. But my original SSAN card DOES match my name!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 1, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> The VA has rejected my application. They claim the SS# I have had all my life and military career isn't mine.


When I joined the Navy I was denied a security clearance because they said I wrongfully claimed my mother was a citizen when she was not (born in Japan of American parents). It turns out her bureaucratically unsavvy parents made an "uncorrectable" paperwork error on returning to the US in 1933, depriving all three daughters of their citizenship. It took a senatorial intervention to get it fixed, as INS was unwilling to help in any way.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 1, 2019)

at6 said:


> That super sucks. The Airforce had my father listed with two SS#s and he had a hell of a time getting it straightened out.




There was a movie that came out around 1959 about that. A bomber gunner gets shot down and is declared dead but in reality he is a POW. To correct that they issue him a new serial number for the 6 months or so he is on active duty before he musters out after the war. But then in the early 50's he gets recalled to active duty because the records show he had served only 6 months. I think it is called "Wake Me When It's Over." Stars Dick Shawn and Ernie Kovacks. Has a few great shots of an F-51D. 

They used to spell my name wrong at the hospital and then claim I had not gotten my flu shot and then our Admin would angrily show them my shot record. Did not figure out what was wrong until I retired.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hope you get it sorted out Greg


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 1, 2019)

What hasn't annoyed me today, it's a much shorter list!!!


----------



## at6 (Aug 1, 2019)

Keep having Windows installer trying to install on Windows 10 . It fails with error code 1706 and still have to find out how to correct it. Microsuck is of no help what so ever. Let's give Herr Gates a huge cactus in anus.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)

What is the full message for the error?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Its trying to install an office program kill all office programs. Then remove office programs. shutdown, unplug power. Power up log in reinstall office.


----------



## at6 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks I'll try that. I've already uninstalled office program from windows and will remove the Libre office as well. hopefully that will do it.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 1, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Hope you get it sorted out Greg


Upon further review, they have acknowledged that I am who I say I am. 
I suspect that as a way to reduce claims, they automatically decline all first submissions, hoping that the less persistent will just go away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2019)

Not so much annoyed, as saddened.
I was passing my local Model Shop today (less than half a mile from my house), and decided to call in to say hello to Iris, the owner.
Shock !
The windows were papered over, and a 'For Sale' sign hung outside, with a note in the door window informing all that the shop is now closed. It was open as usual just a couple of weeks ago.
Iris recovered from cancer a year or two ago, so I'm hoping that it hasn't returned, or that falling sales has caused the closure, and that it's just a case of retirement.
Hoping Iris is well, but sad to see the shop gone after many years of business, especially as this now means I'll have to get _*all*_ of my modelling items, including paint, elsewhere, online.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 2, 2019)

Bummer Terry. Online isn't bad if you can find decent shipping costs. What's killing me right now is our low dollar


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2019)

Growing up, one of the greatest treats I could have was going to the Local Hobby Shop where the old gentlemen always smoked cigars. I was always amazed at the stuff he had. How I miss those times.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Several years back I went to the nearest model shop to my home and found it not only closed but a note from the Sheriff on the door.

Back in the late 50's and 60's there was an ordinary strip mall two blocks from my grandparents' home in Columbia SC. The corner drugstore there sold models. The dimestore there sold models. The toystore there sold models and had a 1/32 scale flying scale model B-29 hanging in the front window; it later expanded into the store space next door and even had a bargain table, Revell ship models 2/$1 or 3/$1 .

We never knew how good we had it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 2, 2019)

Just a couple minor annoyances today, have alternating songs stuck in my head all day, first is the song from the gameshow The Price is Right. Don't ask me why as I have not seen that show in 20 years or more.
Second song is the theme from The Great Escape, which I find myself whistling as I walk around at work. Must be something in the water?


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 2, 2019)

Possibly you just want to escape from work and wonder what the price of doing so would be.....

Listen to some of this and you'll lose those other tunes:
https://ia802805.us.archive.org/32/...its Volume Three 70's & 80's (Full Album).mp3


----------



## Red 3 (Aug 2, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Not so much annoyed, as saddened.
> I was passing my local Model Shop today (less than half a mile from my house), and decided to call in to say hello to Iris, the owner.
> Shock !
> The windows were papered over, and a 'For Sale' sign hung outside, with a note in the door window informing all that the shop is now closed. It was open as usual just a couple of weeks ago.
> ...


Just out of curiosity Terry, is this somewhere in the Manchester/Stockport area? Looks very much like the storefront from where I got all my stuff from more than 35 years ago as memory serves.
Must not be, you said half mile from your house!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 3, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> I'm using XP on my main PC. When my work computer got a virus and got totally 'effed up they bought me a new HP with Win 7. Setting it up went fine but trying to use it - and the new changed-for-no-reason-but-change Office suite was so much trouble that I found a Windows XP Dell in the trash while walking the dog - a little later model than the one at home - fixed it up and got it working.
> 
> I had to get a WIn 7 notebook in order to keep running TurboTax. Now MS is abandoning Win 7, too. I got that Win 10 Dell laptop for $120 Thanksgiving Week. And I still do not like the way Win 10 works. My brother gave up on Windows a few years ago and went to Apple - and is well pleased. I recall telling him back in the Windows 2000 days that we were going to have to give up on MS POSOS and go to Apple. He said I was crazy.
> 
> I rebuild old radios for fun. I can't help but think that in 70 years this stuff we have now will not be working as well as the WWII stuff.




Windows Xp is dead. Windows 7 is eol next year. They actually should not be used anymore on a computer attached to the internet. Anyway, you'll have to switch whenever you have to go to a new computer. 
I use Manjaro Linux. It's a rolling release, so no change versions for me anymore. And I can make the user interface just how I like it. No more Microsoft or Apple telling me how I should use the computer and stuffing the tiles down my throat.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2019)

The model shop is (was) in Macclesfield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Red 3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Airframes said:


> The model shop is (was) in Macclesfield.



I’m looking for a LHS now, but the nearest I know of is about 80 miles away. I’ve been in it a couple of times and it’s not terrible but a large part of it is taken up with various games like Warhammmer. I’m on the search for something closer and better.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 20, 2019)

Went to the Dentist for a routine cleaning, which went well. Then the Dentist came in a looked things over and said "do you have pain in the upper left side of your mouth", I said "no", he then took a scan and let me take a look at a big crack in one of my rear molars. He suggested a crown, there goes more money I could use for something else. Hopefully don't need a root canal on top of that.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 20, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Went to the Dentist for a routine cleaning, which went well. Then the Dentist came in a looked things over and said "do you have pain in the upper left side of your mouth", I said "no", he then took a scan and let me take a look at a big crack in one of my rear molars. He suggested a crown, there goes more money I could use for something else. Hopefully don't need a root canal on top of that.



Best of luck! When I had to have a crown the temporary crown would last maybe a week and then they'd have to put another one on. And they kept rejecting the custom made permanent crowns that would be received, due to poor quality. They finally put a temporary crown in that was thick enough to last until they finally got a decent permanent one. The last temp did not feel too good but at least it lasted long enough. That whole process took a couple of months.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2019)

Reminds me of an incident about 14 or 15 years ago, when the landlady of my local pub had terrible toothache late one night (on a weekend, so no local dentists open until Monday), after losing a filling.
I filled the cavity with 'Milliput' (after cleaning with mouth wash !) to ease her pain, advising her to see a dentist asap.
Two years later, when having a regular dental check, the 'Milliput' was still there, and no damage to the tooth, nerve or gums, and apparently the dentist concerned was impressed !

Er ...... don't try this at home folks !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 20, 2019)

Actually they sell an epoxy kit designed for emergency repair of teeth. When I was having that problem with the temporary crowns I bought one of those kits and stuck it in the bag I take when I travel.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2019)

Blindsided by a mid-year work review calling me to task for something that was never articulated previously as being an issue. Why now on official work records and not informally first? Feels like I have been set up.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 20, 2019)

Are you approaching a milestone? A lot of companies like to find reasons to let people go just before they can retire or qualify for more benefits.
A buddy knew that his time was short when they started GPS tracking his delivery route. Two weeks later he was replaced by a temp driver.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2019)

A-ha!


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 20, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> The VA has rejected my application. They claim the SS# I have had all my life and military career isn't mine.


Good luck getting that straightened out.
I hope it's alot easier to do so than I'm thinking it's gonna be.


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 20, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Just a couple minor annoyances today, have alternating songs stuck in my head all day, first is the song from the gameshow The Price is Right. Don't ask me why as I have not seen that show in 20 years or more.
> Second song is the theme from The Great Escape, which I find myself whistling as I walk around at work. Must be something in the water?


Well you could do alot worse than the second selection. The first one could get a little annoying after awhile though.


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 20, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Are you approaching a milestone? A lot of companies like to find reasons to let people go just before they can retire or qualify for more benefits.
> A buddy knew that his time was short when they started GPS tracking his delivery route. Two weeks later he was replaced by a temp driver.


Ya that happened to my grandfather.
He worked at Douglas almost his entire adult life( well it was Douglas when he started and McDonnell Douglas when he left) and 6 months before he hit 40 years they" eliminated his position". 
With 39 and1/2 years he still got a pretty good retirement but it was only about 2/3 what it would have been in another 6 months.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2019)

Corporate scum

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 21, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Corporate scum


Yes, but they failed to completely deprive him of his pension, so they failed the "true capitalist" test and their fiduciary responsibility to their shareholders. 😀


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 26, 2019)

Sprained two fingers at work today. Ouch!


----------



## michael rauls (Aug 27, 2019)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Yes, but they failed to completely deprive him of his pension, so they failed the "true capitalist" test and their fiduciary responsibility to their shareholders. 😀


Ya, free markets/ capitalism are very efficient at allocating resources but you hope humans will keep some..... well.....humanity in the processes but too often that doesn't seem to happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2019)

Ok guys, lets tone it down with the political stuff...


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 27, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ok guys, lets tone it down with the political stuff...


Economics and Business Admin, Boss, not politics. Poli Sci is down on the 0-1 level.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2019)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Economics and Business Admin, Boss, not politics. Poli Sci is down on the 0-1 level.



Which all leads the same level...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2019)

Breaking down to have a second Cortizone shot into my ring finger on my right hand (it's also making it difficult to flip people off in traffic). Hopefully this one does the trick as the next step is surgery, nothing major but still want to avoid going under the knife if possible.
Parts just don't work like they used to;(


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2019)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Breaking down to have a second Cortizone shot into my ring finger on my right hand (it's also making it difficult to flip people off in traffic). Hopefully this one does the trick as the next step is surgery, nothing major but still want to avoid going under the knife if possible.
> Parts just don't work like they used to;(



Do you have dupuytrens contracture?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Do you have dupuytrens contracture?


I have that in my right flip off finger. Cortisone did not help. Finger stood in permanate road rage mode. Had some minor cuts done. Nothing painfully. But what is a thing to know (and that they did not tell me) is that the area just next to the cut will remain numb for in my case 2 years. Also scare tissue will emerge that give the old finger a different feel. And make very sure you keep the wound very clean. For some reason fingers infect very easely i found out. In all i could use it as it was designed after 4 weeks
But in all it is much better then before.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> I have that in my right flip off finger. Cortisone did not help. Finger stood in permanate road rage mode. Had some minor cuts done. Nothing painfully. But what is a thing to know (and that they did not tell me) is that the area just next to the cut will remain numb for in my case 2 years. Also scare tissue will emerge that give the old finger a different feel. And make very sure you keep the wound very clean. For some reason fingers infect very easely i found out. In all i could use it as it was designed after 4 weeks
> But in all it is much better then before.



I think I am getting the first stages of it in my left ring finger. Every once in a while it starts ti curl and get stiff, and then it returns to normal after a bit. Only done it a few times now. We’ll see. I read it is very common in people of northern European descent, and even in the United States.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think I am getting the first stages of it in my left ring finger. Every once in a while it starts ti curl and get stiff, and then it returns to normal after a bit. Only done it a few times now. We’ll see. I read it is very common in people of northern European descent, and even in the United States.


Good changes are it is not limited to 1 finger. If you stretch your hand palm up and push fingers as far as you can below, you should be able to see white strands of fiber. That is what will be removed.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Do you have dupuytrens contracture?



No, I have stenosing tenosynovitis , commonly called "trigger finger". Painful and hard to bend and straighten in the morning, but loosens up as the day goes one, but still there in the background.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2019)

Australia retain Ashes with thrilling win over England at Old Trafford


----------



## Marcel (Sep 9, 2019)

Annoyed is not strong enough, horror stricken and very sad is a better description. 
In a house next to my son's school, there were 3 dead and one heavily wounded because of a shooting incident. It's a family. 2 girls from my son's school and their father died while the mother apparently is in critical condition. No details yet, but they were in the process of a divorce and the guy was a police officer and had a gun. 
This really pisses me off and makes me really sad. How crazy must you be when you think that killing your own little girls is a good idea? It's mind boggling.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2019)

Terrible !!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2019)

Marcel said:


> Annoyed is not strong enough, horror stricken and very sad is a better description.
> In a house next to my son's school, there were 3 dead and one heavily wounded because of a shooting incident. It's a family. 2 girls from my son's school and their father died while the mother apparently is in critical condition. No details yet, but they were in the process of a divorce and the guy was a police officer and had a gun.
> This really pisses me off and makes me really sad. How crazy must you be when you think that killing your own little girls is a good idea? It's mind boggling.



Are you sure you live in the Netherlands?

I am so sorry to hear this though. I don’t know how anyone could do something like this. Your own children????


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2019)

Very sad Marcel. There are two court cases in BC right now dealing with the same sort of situation


----------



## vandee (Sep 9, 2019)

My wife gave me a tale of woe from her "inconvenient" type store job. A homeless scruffy guy came in...grabbed a can of Red Bull and
some chips and went to a photo kiosk and plugged in his "cell phone" to charge. The police came and removed him, he wasn't arrested
as it wasn't worth it. A cell phone for the homeless? I hear these stories constantly, people don't want a hand up they want a hand out! I am
sick of Florida, the U.S.A. and the World. Anyone know where there is a portal to an "alternate universe"? Oh yeah.....he didn't pay for the Red
Bull and chips, obviously. John


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 10, 2019)

Marcel said:


> Annoyed is not strong enough, horror stricken and very sad is a better description.
> In a house next to my son's school, there were 3 dead and one heavily wounded because of a shooting incident. It's a family. 2 girls from my son's school and their father died while the mother apparently is in critical condition. No details yet, but they were in the process of a divorce and the guy was a police officer and had a gun.
> This really pisses me off and makes me really sad. How crazy must you be when you think that killing your own little girls is a good idea? It's mind boggling.


That is really shocking. How someone could kill their own little girls. Don't even know what to say.


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 10, 2019)

vandee said:


> My wife gave me a tale of woe from her "inconvenient" type store job. A homeless scruffy guy came in...grabbed a can of Red Bull and
> some chips and went to a photo kiosk and plugged in his "cell phone" to charge. The police came and removed him, he wasn't arrested
> as it wasn't worth it. A cell phone for the homeless? I hear these stories constantly, people don't want a hand up they want a hand out! I am
> sick of Florida, the U.S.A. and the World. Anyone know where there is a portal to an "alternate universe"? Oh yeah.....he didn't pay for the Red
> Bull and chips, obviously. John


Well it varies alot by location. I live in Orange county Ca and most of the crazy stuff like that that's common in LA doesn't go on here. A little bit but nothing like LA.
If you head out to the smaller cities/ towns even less so.
If things suck where your at maybe a change of location? That's my plan in 7 years when I retire. Headed for Bishop. Most beautiful place on earth( in my opinion). Like I said it's not too bad here yet but I can see the direction it's headed.
Plus the trout to person ratio is much more favorable in Bishop

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vandee (Sep 10, 2019)

I retired from New England to here in Florida. It's much cheaper to live but the whackos are everywhere. I no
longer can do my favorite sport of fly fishing for trout. The lakes here you can't swim in, gators, venomous snakes
and flesh eating bacteria and brain eating amoebas. What a joke moving here, I did a RIP. Retired Into Poverty. I am
definitely looking at finding a way back north as this is not my way of living. It's very affordable but I am now trapped
until I can get the finances up to move. Such is life. John

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2019)

vandee said:


> I retired from New England to here in Florida. It's much cheaper to live but the whackos are everywhere. I no
> longer can do my favorite sport of fly fishing for trout. The lakes here you can't swim in, gators, venomous snakes
> and flesh eating bacteria and brain eating amoebas. What a joke moving here, I did a RIP. Retired Into Poverty. I am
> definitely looking at finding a way back north as this is not my way of living. It's very affordable but I am now trapped
> until I can get the finances up to move. Such is life. John



That is why I just left the deep south to move back up north. Much better quality of life than living in the mosquito infested swamp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 10, 2019)

vandee said:


> I retired from New England to here in Florida. It's much cheaper to live but the whackos are everywhere. I no
> longer can do my favorite sport of fly fishing for trout. The lakes here you can't swim in, gators, venomous snakes
> and flesh eating bacteria and brain eating amoebas. What a joke moving here


Best thing our beloved rich Uncle did for me was exile me to Key West for 3 1/2 years to learn early in life that where "the livin' is easy, fish are jumpin' and de cotton is high" is where the flotsam and jetsam of the human and animal kingdoms pile up and competition for the scraps is most vicious.
I'm happy to spend my retirement here, where people are (mostly) civil to each other, and where the harsh winters kill or drive off the weak and the incompetent of both kingdoms. (And where Canada is a hop and a skip north if a getaway is needed.)
Come on home, misplaced yankee, let me buy you a brew.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 10, 2019)

vandee said:


> Anyone know where there is a portal to an "alternate universe"?


I hear they're taking applications for wintering over crews in Antarctica. You could meet some of a different kind of whackos.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## vandee (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks, best brew I ever had was an Irish coffee served to me by my late brothers father
in law in Arlington Vt many, many years ago! John


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 12, 2019)

Woman in a van drifted off the road this morning and smashed my concrete block mailbox to bits. She ended up well into a yard up the street. Fortunately they had left that section in "natural vegetation" and the palm trees and palmettos absorbed the impact and stopped the vehicle.

The driver claimed to have swerved to avoid an animal in the road. There were no skid marks at any point.

A man from the County stopped by and told me that concrete box mailboxes were not per Code and the mailbox owner has been known to be successfully sued by the vehicle driver for not providing a more delicate object for them to crash in to.

So I'll be putting up a mailbox on a wooden post, the kind the kids like to destroy for fun.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 19, 2019)

Payday! After taking care of the bills I still have $70 left! Then my wife and daughter return from the store having racked up $750+ in purchases.
No problem. I'll just put in 25 hours overtime tomorrow to make up for it.


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 19, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Payday! After taking care of the bills I still have $70 left! Then my wife and daughter return from the store having racked up $750+ in purchases.
> No problem. I'll just put in 25 hours overtime tomorrow to make up for it.


You had $70 left ?!?!?.......That's about $70 more than I usually have left

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2019)

Pop Wojtek(Wurger) a PM and he will remove it.


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 27, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Pop Wojtek(Wurger) a PM and he will remove it.


Ok thanks. Or I was thinking I could just edit the whole thing out of existence and re- write it in the proper thread.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2019)

I put this under the post I screw up on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 29, 2019)

Today I finally got the time to go through my mail for the last couple days. I turn 55 in a couple months and amoungst other things I got solicitations from AAPR, Forest Lawn( the biggest cemetery around here for those unfamiliar), and Eds hearing aid emporium..................now I feel old.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2019)

Phoned the Doctor's surgery, just to request a blood test form for my regular monitoring check.
Got a recorded message offering four options (press 1, 2 etc), none of which were relevant, but eventually, after around 4 minutes of trying, including hanging up and re-dialing, I got another message "All our advisors are busy, you are 7th in the que".
Waited *22 minutes, *until I was eventually 1st in the que. Another four minutes, and then the irritating recorded music stopped, and the 'phone went dead !
Re-dialed, got the same "Press 1 etc" after a further 3 minutes, and then I was 9th in the que !!!
Why can't people communicate efficiently these days, for ****'s sake?!!
Now I'll have to travel into town, to the Doctor's surgery, and wait in another que, to request the form, and then go again tomorrow to collect the b l**dy thing !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2019)

Maybe you could bill them for your wasted time and aggavation Terry.......as they are already have a screwed up system they could pay up.....


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 17, 2019)

Got rear ended yesterday by a hit and run driver. Bastard.
Oh, well. He looked like he got the worst of it anyway.


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 2, 2019)

MICROSOFT!

I bought a new Dell Win 10 laptop almost a year ago.

I hate laptop keyboards so I only use it as a quick way and portable way to check the Internet.

But Microsoft says I have to install a new version of Win 10. It requires 32 GB.

The laptop only has 25 GB; came that way.

So I am about to have yet another unusable computer thanks to the utter and complete IDIIOTS at MS!

By the way, they predict that future updates to Win 10 will require 64 GB.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2019)

What laptop only has 25GB?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2019)

It is confused RAM with HDD methinks. The Win 10 requires ( depending on the version ) 16GB to 20GB (pratcally , a little bit more ) of free hard disk space at least. The RAM should be 1 GB or 2 GB . But the more of free HDD space and RAM the better.

But it is true if the MickySoft would throw all that unnecessary bells and whistles from the OS , even the 32kB would be enough to install.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> MICROSOFT!
> 
> I bought a new Dell Win 10 laptop almost a year ago.
> 
> ...




Well go this way then ... The leading operating system for PCs, IoT devices, servers and the cloud | Ubuntu


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 2, 2019)

What laptop has only 25GB? The one I bought, new, delivered, for $127. Entirely adequate for what I want to do with it - if only MS would stop 'effing things up.

And no, they mean 32GB for the new upgraded Win 10, and eventually will require 64 GB for the later Win 10.

Windows 95 required 40MB. NOTE: That is MEGA not GIGA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 24, 2019)

Just got done watching the American music awards. Well the first hour anyway.
Most of the " music" brought to mind an old saying my grandfather used to use " all hat, no cattle".
Alot of costumes and dancing around but no discernable melodies.
There were a few exceptions but they were..... well .............the exceptions.


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 24, 2019)

Installed a bed cover on my new Tecoma today( because Toyota wants 1500 bucks for the factory one). In the discription online it said aproxamitly 20 minutes installation time........ha, ha, ha.
For starters the instructions were obviously written by someone to whom English is a second language( not that there's anything wrong with that but when writing instructions for an English speaking clientele youd think the could spring for someone who speaks it fluently to write them). They were ridled with wrong word usage like " on the other hand" instead of " on the other side". Also there were entire assembly steps not pictured or mentioned and in some of what was the parts pictured were in some cases slightly different and in one case verry different from what was in the box. Anyway, after 3 hrs of headache inducing trial and error that left me wanting to pull out whats left of my own hair I finally got the thing installed..............20 minutes my ass


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2019)

Four and a half months on, and I still am not into my house.
Because of the recent fires, contractors are in short supply and booked about a half year out.
Now winter is setting in and my shop (where I've been living all this time) has no heat...which is typical.

What a freakin disaster this has turned out to be...


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 25, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Four and a half months on, and I still am not into my house.
> Because of the recent fires, contractors are in short supply and booked about a half year out.
> Now winter is setting in and my shop (where I've been living all this time) has no heat...which is typical.
> 
> What a freakin disaster this has turned out to be...


Man, seems like you just can't catch a break with that. At least there's light at the end of the tunnel. You've got a place and at some point you'll get it squared away.
Might want to get one of those portable heaters in the meantime. We've got one for the band studio. Its electric but heats by a half dozen radiating fins. Looks like one of those old heaters you used to see in the old movies from the 40s 50s etc. 
Anyway, hope everything works out as soon as posible.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks, but can't do a radiant heater - my three cats are sharing the office with me (the shop was originally built for a Log Truck) and the office is 8x10.

They'd run the risk of catching fire (Momma is short hair but her two boys are long haired)


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2019)

going to have to sack a chef.
drinking on duty, have already given him the benefit of the doubt once but hes let me down again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2019)

That stinks Karl.....fool me once.....


----------



## rochie (Nov 26, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> That stinks Karl.....fool me once.....


not my favorite thing to do but he's had his chance.
guy seems to have a serious alcohol problem but is in total denial, cant help him if he wont help himself


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 26, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Thanks, but can't do a radiant heater - my three cats are sharing the office with me (the shop was originally built for a Log Truck) and the office is 8x10.
> 
> They'd run the risk of catching fire (Momma is short hair but her two boys are long haired)


Well I gave your dilemma some thought and here's what I came up with. My own invention I'll call it..............the radiant heater inclusion/ cat exclusion device.
Basically a dome made out of maluable/ highly permeable material i.e. something similar to chicken wire but more stout( able to support the wieght of several cats.
There is one material that comes to mind but I don't know what its called. See it at home depot all the time. Made out off about 1 or 2 centimeter thick wire with about 2" by 5" rectangular gaps.
People make little fences out of it, often to put around flower beds and such. If your not sure the stuff I'm talking about id be happy to swing by home depot today on the way home and snap a picture of what im talking about and send it to you.
If it in fact is not of sufficient strength to support the wieght of several cats you could either built a frame for aditional support say out of 2×2" square metal tubing or just opt for a similar but stronger material. 
Would have to anchor it down of course but lots of options there like tie the bottom to a half dozen bricks situated like legs on a sofa or bolt it to the shop floor if practical. 
The 2nd approach would necessitate a hinged door for heater access.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 26, 2019)

The emotional rollercoaster of selling my house is starting to get to me. Plus I had to order 2 more pods because they wouldn't take the one that was 12000 lbs over the weight limit.
Maybe its time to switch to e-books. 
Nah.
Gotta get them loaded before the snow hits. 42 minutes according to Accuwether.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2019)

Good luck Greg


----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2019)

not annoyed but very sad.

Chef Gary Rhodes has died .

he was an inspiration to me in my early career, one of the first chefs to look at good honest British seasonal food done very well, not just the fancy la de da cooking that was trendy in the 90's.

Gary Rhodes - Wikipedia


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Karl. What sucks?.....I'm going back to work after having 3 weeks vacation time. On the plus side....I work this tour and then I'm off for 3 weeks vacation time


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2019)

Heading home from an amazing trip in Ecuador. Two bucket list places in the Galapagos and the Amazon but still not looking forward to work on Monday...


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2019)

Work?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Work?


Yes, amazingly I do occasionally do it


----------



## at6 (Dec 14, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Work?


How can you use such a filthy four letter word?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2019)

I love work - I can sit and watch it for hours !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm with you Terry, not hard to figure out.....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2019)

Darned wrists are still swollen and inflamed, making everything difficult to do. At leas the pain has subsided from "******* agony" to just "Sh*t this hurts" !


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2019)

just one of those days


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 20, 2019)

We were told going back to 10 hour days again *indefinitely* because our ****ing California warehouse is being so incompetently managed they're not shipping product remotely on schedule. As a result the other three locations now have to pick up the slack these retards have caused just to stay even on the numbers. And this is after Cali screwed us over for almost 
*four months * earlier this year with the same problems. Burn them to the ground, salt the earth and move on I say...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 22, 2019)

Walked out into the garage this morning and found I am buying an unexpected Christmas present!

Unfortunately it is a new gas water heater.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2019)

Unhealthy workload thanks to the time of the year....shattered, knackered, exhausted, worn, tired and sore, I wish people would stop drinking, over christmas and new year that is!
I can't wait to see the back of this month!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 564750​



You have your own lorry, you greedy b*stard!! 😉😆😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Dec 22, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> We were told going back to 10 hour days again *indefinitely* because our ****ing California warehouse is being so incompetently managed they're not shipping product remotely on schedule. As a result the other three locations now have to pick up the slack these retards have caused just to stay even on the numbers. And this is after Cali screwed us over for almost
> *four months * earlier this year with the same problems. Burn them to the ground, salt the earth and move on I say...


Sounds like my job for the last 20 years. The guys who work hard pick up the slack for the guys who barly work at all. As a matter a fact sounds like every place I've ever worked in my life. And management just keeps leaning on the good guys because they have productivity goals to meet right now and its alot easier to lean on the good guys one more time than to go through the long agonizing task of trying to deal with the slackers so it never gets fixed.
Oh well, I gave up resenting it a couple years ago, accepted that's just the way it is and started happily counting the days to my rapidly approaching retirement instead.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 22, 2019)

Lucky13 said:


> Unhealthy workload thanks to the time of the year....shattered, knackered, exhausted, worn, tired and sore, I wish people would stop drinking, over christmas and new year that is!
> I can't wait to see the back of this month!


So when do you plan to stop drinking?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2019)

at6 said:


> So when do you plan to stop drinking?



Whenever Terry stops drinking....😉😆😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 22, 2019)

Nothing. I'm retired.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2019)

Jan, don't be silly !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 24, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Sounds like my job for the last 20 years. The guys who work hard pick up the slack for the guys who barly work at all. As a matter a fact sounds like every place I've ever worked in my life. And management just keeps leaning on the good guys because they have productivity goals to meet right now and its alot easier to lean on the good guys one more time than to go through the long agonizing task of trying to deal with the slackers so it never gets fixed.
> Oh well, I gave up resenting it a couple years ago, accepted that's just the way it is and started happily counting the days to my rapidly approaching retirement instead.


As one of the "canes" that keeps getting leaned on really getting tired of it. Unfortunately I realized a long while ago retirement is no longer an option. I'll have to work until the day I finally flip my master power switch to off...


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2019)

events manager !
she forgot to tell me she had taken a booking for a birthday cake for me to make today !

1. its Christmas eve for gods sake, not like i was busy or anything.
2. if you dont tell me i wont make it and unfortunately i do not have a magic arse to pull a birthday cake out of at short notice !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2019)

Tell her to wait until tomorrow - then she can have a Christmas cake !!
(and make sure she admits to the client it was her fault, not yours !!)


----------



## at6 (Dec 24, 2019)

rochie said:


> events manager !
> she forgot to tell me she had taken a booking for a birthday cake for me to make today !
> 
> 1. its Christmas eve for gods sake, not like i was busy or anything.
> 2. if you dont tell me i wont make it and unfortunately i do not have a magic arse to pull a birthday cake out of at short notice !


I thought every chef had a magic arse.


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2019)

at6 said:


> I thought every chef had a magic arse.


mine has run out of magic as she has screwed up way too many times already this year !


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Tell her to wait until tomorrow - then she can have a Christmas cake !!
> (and make sure she admits to the client it was her fault, not yours !!)


i will but guess what ?

she's put holidays in over Christmas


----------



## at6 (Dec 25, 2019)

rochie said:


> i will but guess what ?
> 
> she's put holidays in over Christmas


If you ever do manage to pull a cake out of your arse, I don't want any as it will like any arse cake taste like sh*t

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 1, 2020)

I had a new AO Smith hot water heater installed on 23 Dec 2018, $514 at Lowes plus $385 installation. This morning I was washing my face and noted that the water was at best lukewarm; it had been too hot after the new water heater was installed and I had turned it down. But advancing the temperature control brought no response from the unit. I turned it off and relit the pilot light, with the same results. It has failed after only 9 days in operation!

I'll get the plumber to come by and confirm my findings tomorrow; assuming he agrees with me, I'll call the AO Smith help line. No doubt they will lead me through various pointless procedures to convince them that their product has failed. Then I assume they will replace it and I'll have to pay another $385 to have the current POS taken out and another one put in. 

But do I really want another AO Smith hot water heater? I think not.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 1, 2020)

I bought a brand new snow blower last week. Assembled it, filled the oil and gas, and pulled the starter cord. Wouldn't budge. Called Menards. They won't take it back because adding gas and oil makes it non-returnable. The manufacturer won't do anything until I've sent in the warranty card. Maybe I'll have it running before spring.


----------



## at6 (Jan 1, 2020)

Does this mean that Frosty the snowman will have nothing to smile about?


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 3, 2020)

A j€&k blows a firecracker size of handgranade 10 meters away from the mall we´ve just going away from. In Stuttgart, Germany.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2020)

The sense of dread on checking out the new posts on the forum to find dozens of ancient threads re opened with utterly pointless posts or even more stupid "what if threads" !

getting very tiresome

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2020)

Yea, I wish we had a good one about color.......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 6, 2020)

rochie said:


> The sense of dread on checking out the new posts on the forum to find dozens of ancient threads re opened with utterly pointless posts or even more stupid "what if threads" !
> 
> getting very tiresome


Haven't you ever reheated an old greasy pot roast?


----------



## rochie (Jan 6, 2020)

at6 said:


> Haven't you ever reheated an old greasy pot roast?


Herasy 

My pot roast are never greasy

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 6, 2020)

Got take out on the way home from work so we could entertain guests, then discovered when I arrived home that they hadn't given me the entrée!!!! PARTY FAIL!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 6, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Got take out on the way home from work so we could entertain guests, then discovered when I arrived home that they hadn't given me the entrée!!!! PARTY FAIL!


Shoulda reheated that old pot roast! 🤡

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2020)

Has anyone got a recipe for the food I'm trying to cook?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2020)

What colour is it, I may have a colour photo .......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 7, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Has anyone got a recipe for the food I'm trying to cook?
> View attachment 566038


nut, soy, fish and seafood, gluten and dairy free, oh and its also vegan !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 7, 2020)

Looks easy enough.
Start with.................................. an empty plate!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2020)

I see where this is going, oh wait, maybe I don't.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2020)

Had a terrible weekend...

My cat, Booshy (short for Bushido) wandered off Friday afternoon and I found him alongside the road late Saturday morning.
I set about making him a casket Saturday afternoon and while ripping a pine board, got an eye full of sawdust that blew in behind my safety glasses, landing me in the emergency room since most of the sawdust had embedded in the eyelids.

Spend this morning digging his grave in sticky mud (which is rock hard during summer) that's mixed with rocks with no depth perception (because my right eye has a patch) and finally got Bushido-San laid to rest by lunchtime.

A bit about Booshy: when I got this place last summer, Booshy staggered in during a heatwave, scraggly, filthy and so emaciated he could barely walk.
I took him in, fed him, cleaned him up and loved on him. He had a fighter's spirit and bounced right back and so that, together with the fact that he looked like he was wearing a Samurai's Kabuto (helmet), led me to name him Bushido.

I can't imagine his past or it's struggles, but he left this world well loved.
He will be missed greatly.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 19, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 19, 2020)

GrauGeist


I'm really sorry about the loss of your cat. He seemed like a pretty cool cat from your descriptions (and kind of looked like he'd have a bold quality to him -- cats are remarkable for their little size, how bold and confident they can be).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear that Dave. Those little guys are wonderful. Sucks when you loose them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks guys - life has really sucked lately, this just took it up a notch


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2020)

Sorry to hear it Dave....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 20, 2020)

Handsome cat Dave.
Such a shame. But he had a good life towards the end thanks to you.
Hope ya eye improves quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 20, 2020)

sad news Dave, losing a pet is the hardest thing !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Sorry to hear that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks guys - the upside (if there is such a thing) is that I am eligible to talk like a Pirate since I'm wearing an eye patch.

Not that I am, but at least there's that option...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2020)

Sorry to hear about Bushido - had a look about him that said "Don't mess with me".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Sorry to hear about Bushido - had a look about him that said "Don't mess with me".


Thanks Terry and Booshy was a survivor, even fighting off a Coyote attack at one point.
Unfortunately, an automobile was a bit more than he could handle.


----------



## at6 (Jan 20, 2020)

Sorry about your loss Dave. He was a good looking cat. Hope your eye heals soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2020)

That stinks Dave, my condolences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 21, 2020)

As a fellow cat lover I feel your pain. It's commonly said that pets become part of the family and that their loss is just as damaging. All too true.
If it's any consultation I believe that all cats end up chasing slow,fat mice afterwards. Hope it's true here as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 21, 2020)

Its now been two full months since the bastards at corporate HQ have dangled the "we promise to reduce the overtime" carrot in front of us. No fixing the problem at the source(California DC), no new hires. It is so bad now that our ALL our warehouses now have had to add "voluntary"Saturday and Sunday shifts just to keep from falling even further behind the almost weeks delay in shipping. This is in addition to the 10.5 hours every weekday. I know of at least two long term workers that have walked because of this BS.
To add injury to insult that damned pain in my chest is back...


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 22, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Its now been two full months since the bastards at corporate HQ have dangled the "we promise to reduce the overtime" carrot in front of us. No fixing the problem at the source(California DC), no new hires. It is so bad now that our ALL our warehouses now have had to add "voluntary"Saturday and Sunday shifts just to keep from falling even further behind the almost weeks delay in shipping. This is in addition to the 10.5 hours every weekday. I know of at least two long term workers that have walked because of this BS.
> To add injury to insult that damned pain in my chest is back...


I feel your pain. We've been short handed big time for about 3 years. They keep saying there in the process of getting more truck divers but they never seem to materialize.
It's cheaper to just work the guys you have to death because of the cost of the aditional trucks, insurance, workers comp, etc that accompany additional guys.
The problem is it impacts the quality of service we can give. So much so that we just lost a major account about 2 weeks ago.
Penny wise and pound foolish if you ask me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 22, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> I feel your pain. We've been short handed big time for about 3 years. They keep saying there in the process of getting more truck divers but they never seem to materialize.
> It's cheaper to just work the guys you have to death because of the cost of the aditional trucks, insurance, workers comp, etc that accompany additional guys.
> The problem is it impacts the quality of service we can give. So much so that we just lost a major account about 2 weeks ago.
> Penny wise and pound foolish if you ask me.





michael rauls said:


> It's cheaper to just work the guys you have to death


I fear it may come to that if this keeps up. How do these pricks keep their jobs?


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 23, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> I fear it may come to that if this keeps up. How do these pricks keep their jobs?


Weve got an unusual dynamic at my place of employment. The supervisors at our facility are all former drivers, worked there way up and treat us real good and thats how it was for 15 years but then we got acquired by a big corporation and too many things are micro managed from afar.
For example the shop only gets a certain set budget per month to keep everything running, always the same, no flexibility.
The result is that in months were we have more than the usual major breakdowns there's no money to fix several of the trucks until next month so they just sit there depreciating.
This of course also results in several guys standing around with no trucks to drive.
..........and of course means accounts don't get serviced, or at least not on time or anything close to it.
Everything is about bean counting and set in stone rules to the corperate guys and I'm here to tell you it just doesn't work.


----------



## at6 (Jan 23, 2020)

Bean counting has never worked and it never will. We had snot nosed college kids who were supposed to be efficiency experts always looking for ways to make everyone work harder and faster with ever increasing demands for loading trucks by hand and for picking items for shipment. Less time between tralers and loading faster to the point that after I left, the expectation was 700 cases per hour with no regard as to weight of temperature conditions inside of the trailer. I told my ex supervisor that the little [email protected] should spend 6 weeks doing what they wanted us to do. I have absolutely no respect for the little snots and am glad to be retired since I was always wanting to turn them into parking lot speed bumps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 24, 2020)

at6 said:


> Bean counting has never worked and it never will. We had snot nosed college kids who were supposed to be efficiency experts always looking for ways to make everyone work harder and faster with ever increasing demands for loading trucks by hand and for picking items for shipment. Less time between tralers and loading faster to the point that after I left, the expectation was 700 cases per hour with no regard as to weight of temperature conditions inside of the trailer. I told my ex supervisor that the little [email protected] should spend 6 weeks doing what they wanted us to do. I have absolutely no respect for the little snots and am glad to be retired since I was always wanting to turn them into parking lot speed bumps.


Ah.......... Retirement. I'm counting the days.
7 years left to go.


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 24, 2020)

at6 said:


> Bean counting has never worked and it never will. We had snot nosed college kids who were supposed to be efficiency experts always looking for ways to make everyone work harder and faster with ever increasing demands for loading trucks by hand and for picking items for shipment. Less time between tralers and loading faster to the point that after I left, the expectation was 700 cases per hour with no regard as to weight of temperature conditions inside of the trailer. I told my ex supervisor that the little [email protected] should spend 6 weeks doing what they wanted us to do. I have absolutely no respect for the little snots and am glad to be retired since I was always wanting to turn them into parking lot speed bumps.


Don't forget to back up a few times as well to crumple their shiny, gold leaf Ivy League business degrees as well ! 
I read somewhere that successful companies will move their help around for a few days in different positions just so everyone understands what is required of each job to improve their outlook on others responsibilities.


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 24, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> Weve got an unusual dynamic at my place of employment. The supervisors at our facility are all former drivers, worked there way up and treat us real good and thats how it was for 15 years but then we got acquired by a big corporation and too many things are micro managed from afar.
> For example the shop only gets a certain set budget per month to keep everything running, always the same, no flexibility.
> The result is that in months were we have more than the usual major breakdowns there's no money to fix several of the trucks until next month so they just sit there depreciating.
> This of course also results in several guys standing around with no trucks to drive.
> ...


Sounds like a great place to work in the old days.


----------



## at6 (Jan 26, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Don't forget to back up a few times as well to crumple their shiny, gold leaf Ivy League business degrees as well !
> I read somewhere that successful companies will move their help around for a few days in different positions just so everyone understands what is required of each job to improve their outlook on others responsibilities.


 We were cross trained in different departments but the college boys never had to try what they came up with. Bunch of snot face Millennials who never actually performed physical labor at anytime in their useless lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2020)

What annoys me is the hype around the Corona virus in China. At the moment, the death rate seems to be lower than the common flu that hits people around the world and kills around half a million each year. Sure the virus is potentially dangerous, but not worth the fuzz about that they are making now in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jan 31, 2020)

Agreed. It's just this years yearly flu for all practical purposes. The only difference being as you said it's actually less serious.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Don't forget to back up a few times as well to crumple their shiny, gold leaf Ivy League business degrees as well !
> I read somewhere that successful companies will move their help around for a few days in different positions just so everyone understands what is required of each job to improve their outlook on others responsibilities.



The one thing I've always done is spend time on the production line to better understand what's gonig on in the "real world". I'm one of those corporate bean counters, but I realize my job is to help the people on the front lines do their job, not be a hindrance. If I found out one of my folks was preventing needed maitenance or something safety related because the budget was about to be exceeded, they would be looking for a new job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 31, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> The one thing I've always done is spend time on the production line to better understand what's gonig on in the "real world". I'm one of those corporate bean counters, but I realize my job is to help the people on the front lines do their job, not be a hindrance. If I found out one of my folks was preventing needed maitenance or something safety related because the budget was about to be exceeded, they would be looking for a new job.


Sounds like you're one of the exceptions that gives a rat's ass!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 31, 2020)

Marcel said:


> What annoys me is the hype around the Corona virus in China. At the moment, the death rate seems to be lower than the common flu that hits people around the world and kills around half a million each year. Sure the virus is potentially dangerous, but not worth the fuzz about that they are making now in my opinion.


The death rate is only 2 percent. The flu kills more people.


----------



## rochie (Feb 3, 2020)

just heard my neighbor has died, he's been ill for a month or so, he and his wife are in their 70's 

we only moved into the house next door about 7 months ago but he and his wife have been very friendly, going home from work soon so will go and see his wife , very sad


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

at6 said:


> The death rate is only 2 percent. The flu kills more people.


Indeed and how about snakes? And that is every year and rising. Epidemiology of snakebites - Wikipedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the neighbor


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 3, 2020)

at6 said:


> The death rate is only 2 percent. The flu kills more people.


I hope im wrong about this but I was looking at the numbers yesterday and something hit me. They seem to be using the present number infected against the total dead to arrive at the 2%. Since it has a 10 day lag from onset of symptoms to death if an individual is so unfortunate seems like the correct numbers would be number infected 10 days ago against the total number deceased.
If so the death rate is more like 7 or 8%. Then add that it's much more contagious and it doesn't look so good.
Again realy hope im wrong about this.


----------



## at6 (Feb 3, 2020)

That's the factor that Im using. The total number of infections versus the total number of deaths. The percentage may or may not go up. That remains to be seen.


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2020)

this is part of todays booking sheet for afternoon teas !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2020)

"....vegan but can eat meat"?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## rochie (Feb 16, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> "....vegan but can eat meat"?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> View attachment 570018


yup !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2020)

Which part of Planet Vegan are they from ??!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2020)

Apperantly from Planet Bacon.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 16, 2020)

Took my kid ice fishing today. Spent $70 on bait, equipment and snacks.
Didn't catch a thing, but the bait shop guy caught two suckers!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2020)

The more time I spend with people, the more I appreciate dogs. Present company excluded of course!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2020)

When we were allowed to use bait I liked to use fresh shrimp, that way me and the fish were always eating. Also, when the beer froze it was time to call it a day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 16, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> When we were allowed to use bait I liked to use fresh shrimp, that way me and the fish were always eating. Also, when the beer froze it was time to call it a day


Just out of curiosity what were you fishing for with shrimp? It's a great catfish bait around here( Southern California) but I didn't think there were alot of catfish that far north( maybe I'm wrong though) hence my curiosity.
Also, the great thing about shrimp for bait is if you don't catch anything you can go home and cook up the left over bait for dinner unlike say .........worms for example


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2020)

Rainbow trout, they love shrimp

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 16, 2020)

Hmmmmmm. Now there's news I can use. Never thought of using shrimp for trout. Got to give that a try.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2020)

We would put the shrimp in 3" x 3" squares of mesh and then tie it onto the hook of a "Wedding Band"


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 16, 2020)

Interesting. My favorite set up for trout in streams is just a nightcrawler, either without any weight or a small split shot depending on the current. Toss it upstream and let it drift on past. Very simple but the most effective thing I've tried.......and I think I've tried them all........except shrimp.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2020)

I found that 1/2 an ounce of PE4 was quick, no fuss and very effective ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2020)

Did that with Dolly Varden trout and a stick of dynamite. Even though all the trout in the 40'ish pool went belly up for a few moments, it was only the ones right by the explosion that died. The blood line that runs down their spine was smashed. (that'll teach the superintendent of the logging camp to entrust us with the key to the powder mag )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> Interesting. My favorite set up for trout in streams is just a nightcrawler, either without any weight or a small split shot depending on the current. Toss it upstream and let it drift on past. Very simple but the most effective thing I've tried.......and I think I've tried them all........except shrimp.



We only did this in one river, middle of October, -10°C to -20, guaranteed to be the first snowfall of the year with enough snow to flatten my dome tent. The rainbow would be spawning and they would come up the river in schools. Drink beer until you see the ripples come around the bend, start casting and fish for about 10-15 minutes until the school passed. Drink beer and wait for the next ripples............a great 3 day outing. Try fishing with a spin caster and wearing skidoo gloves

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 17, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> We only did this in one river, middle of October, -10°C to -20, guaranteed to be the first snowfall of the year with enough snow to flatten my dome tent. The rainbow would be spawning and they would come up the river in schools. Drink beer until you see the ripples come around the bend, start casting and fish for about 10-15 minutes until the school passed. Drink beer and wait for the next ripples............a great 3 day outing. Try fishing with a spin caster and wearing skidoo gloves


Dang that sounds like a good time.
Thanks fot the tip on the wedding band spinner and shrimp combo by the way.
Fully intend to give that a try.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2020)

dare I say what annoyed me today - bl**dy complex Windows 10 !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 19, 2020)

The other day I got notified by USAA that one of their vendors had disclosed my credit card info and they were sending me a new one. Then they called me before 0900 and asked if I had made four credit card purchases today totaling almost $2000 from some place in Texas and to destroy my card right away.

This crap has got to stop! Let's make it credit card fraud a death penalty offense. And if it is happening from overseas, that is what nuclear armed ICBM's are for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2020)

Brutal. Canada just busted an Indian Tax scam that had earned the scammers over $17 million; got a few of them phone calls myself


----------



## pgf_666 (Feb 20, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Sounds like a good idea for a new thread. "Brain Dead Bosses and their Idiotic Ideas". Got a nice ring to it...



But..."Brain Dead Bosses" is, to say the least, usually redundant....


----------



## pgf_666 (Feb 20, 2020)

Bucksnort101 said:


> A1C too high, blood sugars too high, need to start taking Jardiance in addition to Metformin. I hate taking pills!!! Who knows what the long term affects of all these things are gonna do you you.



Well....

Jardiance has been reported to, rarely, cause certain infection, the ad is very deliberately vague and jargany about these, but in short--patients rarely develop gangrene of the genitals.....

It can also damage the kidneys....

So I convinced my doctor to switch to Januvia....so far--for me!--so good. Your morbidity may vary


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 20, 2020)

Not being content with failing so miserably at their jobs that every warehouse across the country has to work 50+ hour weeks, including "voluntary" weekend shifts, that has cost the company ungodly amounts of overtime $ these morons at the Cali location lost a $28,000 order. Let me say that again...$28,000. Three zeros. Just shipped it off to parts unknown. Needless to say I think we lost a customer. How, *HOW,**HOW *do these miserable f**ks STILL HAVE A JOB?!!!!


----------



## pgf_666 (Feb 20, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Not being content with failing so miserably at their jobs that every warehouse across the country has to work 50+ hour weeks, including "voluntary" weekend shifts, that has cost the company ungodly amounts of overtime $ these morons at the Cali location lost a $28,000 order. Let me say that again...$28,000. Three zeros. Just shipped it off to parts unknown. Needless to say I think we lost a customer. How, *HOW,**HOW *do these miserable f**ks STILL HAVE A JOB?!!!!



The Peter Principle--or as one friend re-branded it, "The Pecker Principle" (he indicated he was referring to a famous cartoon Red-headed Woodpecker--Suuure he was.)

Anyways, these guys have _clearly_ found their level of incompetence....

 (we need one of these with flight goggles....--an not just )
(And if all else fails, spell it rinkidynck...)


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 20, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Not being content with failing so miserably at their jobs that every warehouse across the country has to work 50+ hour weeks, including "voluntary" weekend shifts, that has cost the company ungodly amounts of overtime $ these morons at the Cali location lost a $28,000 order. Let me say that again...$28,000. Three zeros. Just shipped it off to parts unknown. Needless to say I think we lost a customer. How, *HOW,**HOW *do these miserable f**ks STILL HAVE A JOB?!!!!


Sounds like you'd be better off if that whole California location just burned to the ground. We have some individual drivers like that. I think they do more damage to the trucks than whatever profit they might make for the company. Think the company's lucky if they brake even on those guys. And they never finish their work load so the rest of us have to go do it for them. Day after day, week after week, month after month, and in some cases year after year the same guys. Sometimes I do wonder" why is that guy still here"................
I feel your pain.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 20, 2020)

Several years ago our company's HQ, in Calif, agreed we needed a new printer - but that they would buy it and ship it to us. Why anyone would want to do that I have no idea; shipping for CA to FL is not cheap. The printer did not show up. We asked about it. Turned out the HQ had shipped it to our CA Central Coast office rather than FL. Whoops! So they then shipped it to us.

When it got here, there was a big hole in the box. Turned out the adapter that turned the paper around for two-sided printing was damaged. I got on the phone and ordered a replacement and when it came I was able to repair the new unused printer and finally get it into operation.


----------



## at6 (Feb 21, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> Just out of curiosity what were you fishing for with shrimp? It's a great catfish bait around here( Southern California) but I didn't think there were alot of catfish that far north( maybe I'm wrong though) hence my curiosity.
> Also, the great thing about shrimp for bait is if you don't catch anything you can go home and cook up the left over bait for dinner unlike say .........worms for example


Worms are millennial bacon.


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 21, 2020)

at6 said:


> Worms are millennial bacon.


You may be joking but I heard on the radio news today that somewhere in Europe some fast food chain tried offering worm burgers. Guess it was done up like a hamburger pattie but nonetheless it didn't go over too well. There were going to try crickets next.................Good luck with that.


----------



## at6 (Feb 21, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> You may be joking but I heard on the radio news today that somewhere in Europe some fast food chain tried offering worm burgers. Guess it was done up like a hamburger pattie but nonetheless it didn't go over too well. There were going to try crickets next.................Good luck with that.


Worms didn't go over very well because no one wanted to wait with "baited" breath.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pgf_666 (Feb 21, 2020)

rochie said:


> 2 days off work and not 1 minute spare to start my He 111 kit



Me, it's otherwise beautiful kits that have one unredemable flaw

Like Spits with no gull-wings, or short-nosed Merlin Spits without the re-enforcing strakes where the wheel wells would otherwise fail, causing the plane to shed a wing in combat maneuvers. (oddly enough, the original Hasigawa Spit I had these, even though the kit came with prop, canopy, and markings for one of the very few Spits (until the VII) that didn't have these.Kit had other, serious problems, but this they got right.)

Or the worst general offender, the B-17, in 1/72 scale.

As far as I can tell, no mass-produced '17 has been produced with the outer skin properly done.The early Airfix model had raised rivits in about the right scale and position, but had raised panel lines that were almost impossible to clean up whilst still leaving any of the near-by rivets

The Revell model of the same era, while not bad for the time, was similar, but had bigger rivets.The Matchbox kit--no, I don't want to re-trigger the PTSD it gave me....Trench warfare at its finest!

Hase put out a better one, but the panel lines....and now, _*NO*_ rivets.

If you've ever seen a real one, it is literally covered in the d*mn things. big ones. proud ones. On a polished nat-met one, you can see them in an image where the entire plain os only 3 inches long. (Alas, I no longer have that particular pic to post.) Note that most
'nekkid' Forts _were_ polished, to reduce drag, and add a few knots in a business where speed is life....

Then came the Academy version, which had incised panel lines, a better interior, and a wider variety--you could find a kit of almost every production version, if you looked hard enough... but still no rivets--and the panel lines were a problem.

The '17 doesn't have butt-joined plates. They are lapped. More drag, but stronger, and lighter. The rivit/panel lines on the old A-Fix model clearly showed that arrangement; I don't know if it was because they were aware of the lapping, or they just put the rivets in the right places. Anyway, while they'd be not much thicker than a sheet of printer paper, it that, you can see the effects in clear sunlight in that same picture I had, showing the rivets.

So, a few years ago, I saw an article in a magazine--I think it was online, but --what was I trying to say about my memory? Anyway, the pic clearly showed that the bird was covered in rivets, in what appeared to be the right places.

So when I saw the kit on sale at half-price at a local hobby store, I forked out quite a few buck, trotted on home, and eagerly opened the box.

Oh, the rivets are represented, all right, about the right size and place.

As tiny pits! Thousands of them. Right next to incised panel lines. Everything else about the kit was great--almost perfect interior, both type of tail-gunner positions, beautiful transparencies, magnificently done interior, nice decals--and about ten times as much time to fix the rivets and panel lines that the entire rest of the project! I've thought of getting that old AirFix B-17G, fix the panel lines, detail the interior of the fuselage, and use all the other parts from the Revell to detail it. Should only take me about 250 hours, less than half the time it u/g the Revell hull.

I hear that AirFix is releasing a new Fort, but haven't seen any pix, but, unless they used that Lidar point-cloud system that gave us their new and excellent he-111, I 'm not not holding my breath, or buying the Pig while it's still in the Poke....

.


----------



## pgf_666 (Feb 21, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> This was at two in the morning a few weeks ago. I absolutely loath this...
> 
> View attachment 520819
> View attachment 520820



I suspect that part-or even all-of the problem is that many stores don't do regular cart runs to fix this. Also, it used to be, I'd see people taking the first empty cart that they'd run into on their way into the store--not so much, any more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2020)

pgf_666 said:


> I suspect that part-or even all-of the problem is that many stores don't do regular cart runs to fix this. Also, it used to be, I'd see people taking the first empty cart that they'd run into on their way into the store--not so much, any more.



Regular car runs are not the problem. People not putting their carts into the dozens of designated cart corals because they are lazy is the problem.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 21, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> Sounds like you'd be better off if that whole California location just burned to the ground. We have some individual drivers like that. I think they do more damage to the trucks than whatever profit they might make for the company. Think the company's lucky if they brake even on those guys. And they never finish their work load so the rest of us have to go do it for them. Day after day, week after week, month after month, and in some cases year after year the same guys. Sometimes I do wonder" why is that guy still here"................
> I feel your pain.


I guessing its a tax loss write off thing. HQ seems so laser focused on getting the new Canada DC up and running they have "loaned" our best reciever as well for the next month to our loss. Hope canadian people are better workers. Thanks for the empathy BTW,appreciated. I was hoping this would be my last job before "last day", now I'm not so sure...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 21, 2020)

Another day at the DVS trying to convince them that my wife is a real person. IN spite of bringing in virtually every identifying document she owns - birth certificate, SSI card, passport, mil dependent's card, insurance papers, home title, bank statements, etc. they told us that her name was wrong. It seems that when Minnesota spent, like, a gazillion dollars on a new database system the program that transferred the names of people from the old system corrupted her name. It's been SEVEN trips since the beginning of the year, and though they claim that they've fixed the problem, I won't believe it until she receives her new license.


----------



## WARSPITER (Feb 22, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Another day at the DVS trying to convince them that my wife is a real person. IN spite of bringing in virtually every identifying document she owns - birth certificate, SSI card, passport, mil dependent's card, insurance papers, home title, bank statements, etc. they told us that her name was wrong. It seems that when Minnesota spent, like, a gazillion dollars on a new database system the program that transferred the names of people from the old system corrupted her name. It's been SEVEN trips since the beginning of the year, and though they claim that they've fixed the problem, I won't believe it until she receives her new license.



Had a similar problem recently with ID. It had to be an original Birth Certificate (not an extract) which I still have although it's pretty close to museum fragility (Ancient Egypt style).
No problem there until the girl entered it in the system and it came back as invalid. It turns out that a few decades after my certificate was issued the "system" went from state
of birth plus four digits to eight digits only. Mine doesn't have eight digits so I was given a ten page document to fill out - #@$!!. A simple year / location addition to the software
would have fixed this but that would actually work ?


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 22, 2020)

I went in to sign up for MEDICARE and they told me my SSAN data was wrong. They had no suffix on my name. I pulled out my original 1965 vintage SSAN card, that has the suffix right on it, but that did not matter. They had to send me a new one.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 22, 2020)

Technology will make your lives easier.


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 22, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Technology will make your lives easier.


Ya, nothing like a 2000.00 dollar, delicate, heat sensative computer in a system where a 5.00 dollar switch would have worked just as well for example to make life better.


----------



## michael rauls (Feb 22, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Another day at the DVS trying to convince them that my wife is a real person. IN spite of bringing in virtually every identifying document she owns - birth certificate, SSI card, passport, mil dependent's card, insurance papers, home title, bank statements, etc. they told us that her name was wrong. It seems that when Minnesota spent, like, a gazillion dollars on a new database system the program that transferred the names of people from the old system corrupted her name. It's been SEVEN trips since the beginning of the year, and though they claim that they've fixed the problem, I won't believe it until she receives her new license.


One of the things that kills me about this is that when its for the governments benefit they have every maner of Byzantine requirement for you to prove who you are for example but when it's for your benefit many times nobody in government seems to do the most basic checks. For example I was reading an article on house title theft last week and apparently in most counties all the thief has to do is walk in to the county recorders office and fill out a few forms, submit some false transfer docs( easily cooked up on a computer in less than an hour) and there you go, the county recorders office doesn't bother to check anything. Now the thief can get a loan against the equity in your house and you'll spend years trying to prove to the banks that it wasn't you who took the loan and trying to undo the title switch.
This is why I put a credit freeze on file at all 3 of the reporting companies by the way, stops this kind of thing from happening.


----------



## at6 (Feb 22, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Technology will make your lives easier.


Surely you jest Greg.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2020)

What annoyed me ?
Windows 10 - again !!
Got a notification (from MS) that an 'album' / slideshow had been created, from my own pictures folders. What the h*ll are MS doing, accessing people's folders ?!!!!
Had a quick look, and they were all pics from one of the museum visits. I deleted the 'album' and reported to MS, strongly, telling them to delete this irritating, annoying, intrusive programme.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

Told you, to look at your privicy settings in win 10. It is the same when entering a site and accepting cookies.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)

Terry... it is not the MS message but OneDrive one that is responsible for the automatic creating of the albums... if you want you may either stop the notifications but still keep creating or just switch off the entire OneDrive service.

Here... 

Stop OneDrive from creating automatic photo albums in 3 steps | Digital Citizen

and here ..

How to stop Windows 10 notifications about automatically generated photo albums | Digital Citizen


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks chaps. That Onedrive thing is a pain - had to get around it even to write and print a 'Word' document, which was finally done using Word 2007.
"Oh look, we've got some free space in this new programme. Let's add an annoying feature again ! "


----------



## rochie (Feb 24, 2020)

7 days since my car was damaged, still has not been assessed for insurance purposes, cant have a courtesy car until it has been deemed repairable or cant start looking for a replacement until they tell me its written off !
getting to and from work is a nightmare with only one car between my wife and I.


----------



## EDFN (Feb 27, 2020)

There has been some snow today, 1st time this winter that is -a gain - way too warm. My office is on top of a hill, the street that leads to it is fairly steep with some serpentine curves through some forested area. Thus, when I drove home, streets were a tad slippery which made me go slow, about 35 kilomters / hour. Still, some *** had to overtake me, risking his life and that of those who came up the hill. Well, instead of his bold overtaking maneouvre we met again, side by side at the traffic light at the foot of the hill and I even got away earlier than him. What an utterly useless risk!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 27, 2020)

That is one of the reasons I got a new job. I travelled through a mountain pass in the Rockies for three years and almost got taken out twice by morons. I didn't want to wait for strike three


----------



## pgf_666 (Mar 2, 2020)

michael rauls said:


> Ya, nothing like a 2000.00 dollar, delicate, heat sensative computer in a system where a 5.00 dollar switch would have worked just as well for example to make life better.


Obviosly, most mechanical switches (except fpr circuit breakers) can't pick just the perfect moment to 'flip you off'--like just before the enf of an 8-hour 3D render....


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 2, 2020)

"For example I was reading an article on house title theft last week and apparently in most counties all the thief has to do is walk in to the county recorders office and fill out a few forms, submit some false transfer docs...."

Here locally some people moved into a woman's house while she was away and when she came back she told them to get out, or else. The cops came and arrested HER for making threats. Apparently they lacked the ability or the initiative to call the County and find out who owned the house.


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 2, 2020)

"I travelled through a mountain pass in the Rockies for three years and almost got taken out twice by morons."

Probably the closest I've ever been to getting killed is when I was eastbound on I-40 to a flying lesson late one afternoon. They had routed both directions of I-40 onto the Westbound lanes so they could repave the Eastbound lanes . With a solid line of cars on my Left in the Westbound lane I looked up to see a big truck in what was supposed to be the Eastbound lane, headed West. My first thought was that he was going around a stalled car, but then he started blowing his horn. I pumped my brakes to warn the cars that were tailgating me and just managed to get over on the shoulder as he went past. The car behind me made it onto the shoulder but the one behind her only had time to do a 90 degree Right turn onto the median. 

I have no idea what was wrong with that guy in the truck, He was a white guy with an afro haircut and was not stopping, no matter what. We are not talking a mere moron; we are talking utter insanity.

About 12 years later I was heading beck to the East coast, came to that same stretch of road and they were repaving it the same way, again!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2020)

The last straw for me going through the pass came one morning after a snowstorm. There were five of us travelling briefly in a convoy because the lead driver, in a Jeep Cherokee, refused to go faster than 50km/h. We came to a corner and saw the remain of a head-on collision that had happened earlier that morning. According to the news, one of them had tried to pass on the corner. After we had cleared the scene, the driver behind the Jeep, obviously agitated by the lack of speed, passed the Jeep.....on a corner. The other two passed the Jeep shortly after....both on corners. Once we cleared the bendy part of the pass a few minutes later I passed the Jeep on a long straight stretch. My first thought about the other drivers was. "didn't you idiots just see what happened to the two cars back there? My second was to the idiot in the Jeep....if you are uncomfortable driving the speed limit given the road conditions and you have cars stacked up behind you....pull over and let the others go. I see it all the time during winter, 5-8 vehicles stuck behind the slow one and then someone decides to pass the lot in one go. Its usually followed by lots of brake lights when an oncoming car shows up


----------



## Geedee (Mar 3, 2020)

On a rare visit, I decided to have a look at my profile and I see some annoying little scrote has awarded me a Dislike for a comment I put on a thread.

"Hamish Gordon rated your post in the thread The What is it? Game.
Its not a Bristol or Gloster product (Bulldog and Gladiator are bi-planes, remember, this one is a mono) If I remember correctly, the...
Feb 22, 2014"

Why is he annoying ?...Hamish Gordon has a brilliant profile


with zero messages and zero points . Probably a half brother to RoadKing (the originator of a totally awesome thread  ) .
If I'd received a dislike form a member who actually takes part in this site, I wouldn't have minded soo much.

Henceforth he is known to me as 'Richard Cranium !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 3, 2020)

Geedee said:


> On a rare visit, I decided to have a look at my profile and I see some annoying little scrote has awarded me a Dislike for a comment I put on a thread.
> 
> "Hamish Gordon rated your post in the thread The What is it? Game.
> Its not a Bristol or Gloster product (Bulldog and Gladiator are bi-planes, remember, this one is a mono) If I remember correctly, the...
> ...


We mustn't forget the ones named Richard Nibbler.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 3, 2020)

Geedee said:


> On a rare visit, I decided to have a look at my profile and I see some annoying little scrote has awarded me a Dislike for a comment I put on a thread.
> 
> "Hamish Gordon rated your post in the thread The What is it? Game.
> Its not a Bristol or Gloster product (Bulldog and Gladiator are bi-planes, remember, this one is a mono) If I remember correctly, the...
> ...


Well giving the guy the benefit of the doubt it could have been accidental. I did that once to Dave I think. Funny thing is I really liked the post and I saw someone had rated it dumb or something , so I clicked on the tab to see what idiot had done such a thing and much to my suprise it was me. I must have just touched that rating tab by mistake.......I promptly went back and changed it upon my discovery of course.


----------



## pgf_666 (Mar 3, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> The last straw for me going through the pass came one morning after a snowstorm. There were five of us travelling briefly in a convoy because the lead driver, in a Jeep Cherokee, refused to go faster than 50km/h. We came to a corner and saw the remain of a head-on collision that had happened earlier that morning. According to the news, one of them had tried to pass on the corner. After we had cleared the scene, the driver behind the Jeep, obviously agitated by the lack of speed, passed the Jeep.....on a corner. The other two passed the Jeep shortly after....both on corners. Once we cleared the bendy part of the pass a few minutes later I passed the Jeep on a long straight stretch. My first thought about the other drivers was. "didn't you idiots just see what happened to the two cars back there? My second was to the idiot in the Jeep....if you are uncomfortable driving the speed limit given the road conditions and you have cars stacked up behind you....pull over and let the others go. I see it all the time during winter, 5-8 vehicles stuck behind the slow one and then someone decides to pass the lot in one go. Its usually followed by lots of brake lights when an oncoming car shows up



Ah--such drivers make for such colorful road trips--flame yellow, blood red, witness green....


----------



## Lädy Luci (Mar 3, 2020)

This girl in my orchestra class plays REALLY loud- and it's the same thing over and over. In class we are doing a program called EDC, so most people who are practicing are elsewhere. I was trying to read and I couldn't concentrate haha. at least she was trying to get better but it felt like 55 minutes of torture.


----------



## at6 (Mar 4, 2020)

Lädy Luci said:


> This girl in my orchestra class plays REALLY loud- and it's the same thing over and over. In class we are doing a program called EDC, so most people who are practicing are elsewhere. I was trying to read and I couldn't concentrate haha. at least she was trying to get better but it felt like 55 minutes of torture.


What instrument is she playing?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2020)

The decals I had made for my GB44, SH-34
They are so friggin phat, and I created the artwork.
feel like abandoning it for the build............
Feck!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2020)

That sucks Bill. Can you make them using the same system as you MC.205?


----------



## Lädy Luci (Mar 4, 2020)

at6 said:


> What instrument is she playing?


We both play the violin, so it was squeaking a lot. She kept crossing the strings too (like she would play on the E string and A string at the same time even though it was supposed to be just the E string). Nobody said anything but were giving her side glances. I kind of felt bad for her but after a while I just wanted her to stop. It's a high school orchestra so that made it all the worse.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2020)

That does stink!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> That sucks Bill. Can you make them using the same system as you MC.205?



I did, just made them a mm to phat
my fault.
just posted.


----------



## at6 (Mar 5, 2020)

Lädy Luci said:


> We both play the violin, so it was squeaking a lot. She kept crossing the strings too (like she would play on the E string and A string at the same time even though it was supposed to be just the E string). Nobody said anything but were giving her side glances. I kind of felt bad for her but after a while I just wanted her to stop. It's a high school orchestra so that made it all the worse.


I played violin for a few years as a kid. I never played two strings at a time. Now I no longer remember how to play because I gave it up for a guitar as soon as possible after that. I still don't play all that well since I didn't practice enough and still only pick it up when I feel the need to relax.


----------



## Lädy Luci (Mar 5, 2020)

at6 said:


> I played violin for a few years as a kid. I never played two strings at a time. Now I no longer remember how to play because I gave it up for a guitar as soon as possible after that. I still don't play all that well since I didn't practice enough and still only pick it up when I feel the need to relax.


 I'm sure you could pick it up again, it's not that hard after you know the basics.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 11, 2020)

So, earlier this week I was having panic attacks. My wife made me go to the doctor. The doctor said I have ADHD.
I do not. I don't have any problems concentrSQUIRREL!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2020)

Went to the local shop for some bits and pieces, including toilet rolls. None to be had, but got a couple of rolls of kitchen tissue instead - same stuff but bigger!
On the way home on my mobility scooter, bumped over a kerb, and the kitchen roll pack fell off my lap, bounced into the road, and was promptly obliterated by a passing truck !!
I guess I picked the wrong day to give up being constipated .........................


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2020)

Now I'm really p*ssed off !
Went out for an hour or so, to the pub (first time out for over a week), and, on my return, passing my parked camper van, I noticed that the sliding side door didn't seem to be fully flush with the body of the van.
Checked the handle / lock, and it wasn't locked, and also noticed that the sliding window was open a few inches.
A quick look inside (in total darkness), revealed that everything seemed to be OK - apart from disturbed seat squabs over the storage boxes on the side seats. The only thing that seems to have gone is my sleeping bag, in one of the storage boxes, with the GPS and lap-top still in their respective compartments and, so far, no other damage or missing items, although I need to check properly in daylight.
The side window is now jammed, but hopefully I can free it, along with the bent fly screen, and close it properly, when I can see what needs doing, in daylight.
If, by any remote chance, I come across the tw*t that did this, I will dutifully explain, in very reasonable terms that, had he/ she done this a few years earlier, (when I was fitter and more agile) and I had seen them, or learned who they were, that they would need the stolen sleeping bag in order to be carried away from the scene in an orderly and compact manner, causing less inconvenience to the authorities involved.
But today, a 9mm between the eyes would be more appropriate for these smack-head, scum ...............


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2020)

The continuing panic-buying by self-centered, selfish tw*ts.
Went to the local 'mini market' to get bread, milk and bits and pieces, and none were available, and NO chance of toilet rolls or tissues. This after three weeks of the same, with, presumably, the _same people_ buying-up the same stuff, including things they wouldn't normally buy.
This particular store is normally well re-supplied, and rarely runs out of basics, except perhaps on a late Sunday evening.
Don't these selfish tw*ts realise that, the more they do this, denying others, the bigger the strain on the supply chain, from manufacturing to distribution, which could possibly lead to nationwide rationing and extended shortages, along with 'knock-on' effects, some of which could be unpleasant ?
That would really upset these overfed, gluttoness fat b*stards !
My only other alternative, at the moment at least, is to travel the mile or so into town, to one of the supermarkets, and hope I can find stocks of essentials, which, *IF* available, I'll buy at my *normal rate*. Of course, I'm limited to what I can get anyway, as I can only carry a relatively small amount on my mobility scooter. Some stores are setting aside one hour, first thing in the morning, for people in my position, but unfortunately, mornings are not good for me, especially at this time of year, as it takes me around an hour just to get moving, let alone get the scooter out and travel into town.
There is some hope though, as at least one supermarket chain in the UK is now prioritising home delivery slots for the elderly, vulnerable and disabled, so at least I can register for this, and hopefully get some supplies delivered.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2020)

Checked my water bill online this morning, tells me I'm using 8x the water an average household uses and my bill is going up from £50 per month to £210.

Turned off all water and checked meter, 20 minutes later checked again and we had used another 51 litres !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Thats 2,55 l/m, 153l/h 2672l/d. That is some useage. Quite flusing the toilet so much. . Or better call your water firm.


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Thats 2,55 l/m, 153l/h 2672l/d. That is some useage. Quite flusing the toilet so much. . Or better call your water firm.


Already did, it was them who asked me to check meter, have to record meter again after 2 hours, then repeat exercise with water turned off at mains to help locate where problem is.


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 30, 2020)

Got double tapped today. Got furloughed from my job from the lack of business because of the pandemic and the AHM is closed until this whole thing blows over. Can't even console myself by playing with the tanks.
Well, at least I'm not sick...yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2020)

Stupid, loud woman who lives a few houses away, behind my house. Evidently, the lockdown and social distancing rules don't apply to her, her child, dog or visiting friends.
Since 'lockdown' started five weeks ago, every Wednesday she's had visitors, which sounds like another equally loud woman and her loud child. Today, from around 14.00 hrs until 17.30 hrs, the kids have been shouting, screaming and ultimately crying, and the yapping dog has been going mental, with a continuous, bl**dy irritating bark sounding like a demented crow, all unchecked by the stupid woman or her visitor.
And now they're having a BBQ in the back garden, with music blaring and typical, inane screaching female conversation !!!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 24, 2020)

Just look at it like I do Terry. Most of these stupid people will catch it and even if most of them don’t die from it, hopefully they will learn something from the experience of near death and will not be so stupid in the future.
I know it’s wishful thinking but it’s all I got 
Stay safe man

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Stupid, loud woman who lives a few houses away, behind my house. Evidently, the lockdown and social distancing rules don't apply to her, her child, dog or visiting friends.
> Since 'lockdown' started five weeks ago, every Wednesday she's had visitors, which sounds like another equally loud woman and her loud child. Today, from around 14.00 hrs until 17.30 hrs, the kids have been shouting, screaming and ultimately crying, and the yapping dog has been going mental, with a continuous, bl**dy irritating bark sounding like a demented crow, all unchecked by the stupid woman or her visitor.
> And now they're having a BBQ in the back garden, with music blaring and typical, inane screaching female conversation !!!


Our new neighbours seem to have visitors every day and the house we back on to seems to think the whole estate likes her spotify list !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2020)

Further bl**dy noise.
Didn't manage to get off to sleep until around 07.00 hrs. Woken up at 08.00 hrs by the bl**dy yapping dog, barking continuously for around 10 minutes, with the stupid woman obviously totally oblivious to it.
It suddenly went quiet, after I'd opened my bedroom window, and shouted, in 'Parade Ground' voice "Shut that ******* dog up" !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 24, 2020)

White supremacist bullshit !


----------



## fubar57 (May 9, 2020)

Oil prices dropped yesterday and yet because it's Mother's Day tomorrow, the oil companies raised the price by .20¢ a litre.


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2020)

Beer !
Yes, beer annoyed me today.
Since the start of lock down, I haven't had a beer for 8 weeks, so decided to grab a four-pack and enjoy a movie this evening.
Went to remove the stupid, over-done plastic harness thing that holds the four cans together and, hardly touching the darned can, pierced it, resulting in a high-pressure jet of beer spraying across me, and the room.
Apart from losing half a can of beer, the spray hit the windows of one of my display cabinets 12 feet away, and drenched the F-5E model on a table next to the cabinet !
Just spent almost half an hour carefully drying the model, and I hope there aren't lasting stains !!
Now i know why pubs were invented !


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 12, 2020)

Mailed my vehicle registration in 6 weeks ago. Still no response. As of yesterday I'm now illegal.


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2020)

Brutal Greg. At the other end of the spectrum, I renewed my car insurance over the phone today in 15min. Last year however, I drove around for almost two month before I remembered to renew. They have a bad habit of mailing out renewal reminders almost a month early


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 12, 2020)

I checked with the bank and the check hasn't cleared, probably swallowed up by the coronavirus.


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2020)

Fortunately, in the UK, we can register / tax our cars online, which is quick and easy. 
That said, as I've just bought another car, i needed to change the tax class to Disabled, which can only be done at a Post Office. Went yesterday - around 5 minutes to get it done, but over 40 minutes waiting in a cold wind outside, due to social distancing.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 13, 2020)

Called DVS this morning, got through on the second try, 30 minutes on hold. They are processing renewals received April 2nd, so I should see my new tabs sometime in June.


----------



## at6 (May 13, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Called DVS this morning, got through on the second try, 30 minutes on hold. They are processing renewals received April 2nd, so I should see my new tabs sometime in June.


Welcome to California.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 13, 2020)

People's Republic of Minnesota.
My wife had to make nearly a dozen trips to the license renewal office because when the state updated their database they misspelled her name. It took that long for us to figure out why her license kept getting rejected. Now, you wouldn't notice that her name had been misspelled because it looks normal on the forms, but the programmer had included part of her last name in the "middle name" field.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RW Mk. III (May 14, 2020)

Every day I am annoyed by "Me109." Not in terms of people during the war using that term. But in a historical context it's just wrong. John Nichol seems to go out of his way to use it in his book Spitfire. Very frustrating.


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2020)

Depends which way you look at it, and the period, and country in question.
The term was once 'Me' in Germany, and also 'Bf', when the production came under the control of Bayersische Flugzueg Werke,
The RAF normally used the term 'Me'.
It could therefore be argued that both are correct.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Depends which way you look at it, and the period, and country in question.
> The term was once 'Me' in Germany, and also 'Bf', when the production came under the control of Bayersische Flugzueg Werke,
> The RAF normally used the term 'Me'.
> It could therefore be argued that both are correct.


That would be true for amateurs, not ones that wright aviation books. One could argue they should know better. If that little detail is not correct, what is the rest of the book worth? It is not that hard to get 2 letters correct with the smallest amount of research.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RW Mk. III (May 14, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Depends which way you look at it, and the period, and country in question.
> The term was once 'Me' in Germany, and also 'Bf', when the production came under the control of Bayersische Flugzueg Werke,
> The RAF normally used the term 'Me'.
> It could therefore be argued that both are correct.


Yes but what did the dataplates on the airframes say? I realize it's splitter hairs. I just don't like the grey areas in life. And this one seems open and shut to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

That is, i think not the point Airframes is making. I understand what he is saying history wise, dont agree for writers, but understand.


----------



## RW Mk. III (May 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> That is, i think not the point Airframes is making. I understand what he is saying history wise, dont agree for writers, but understand.


Oh no I totally get it was common vernacular at the time. And in cases of direct quotes etc. absolutely use the parlance of the time. I'm just with you on this about writing books etc. for posterity, through the lens of history one can, and should, be more accurate.


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2020)

I agree. 
I have the book in question (by John Nichol, former RAF Tornado nav), and although overall it's reasonably good, I get a very strong feeling that a high proportion of the book was provided by researchers who did not have a strong grounding in aviation, or aviation history, if in fact, they had any knowledge at all. This is evident in various passages in the book and, whilst perhaps not acceptable, especially to aviation / history "enthusiasts", is, to an extent, understandable.
The book appears to be aimed at the "layman", more a "cover-all background history", and in this context it seems to do the job. The average reader would not know, and probably wouldn't care, about technical aberrations in descriptions - to this type of reader, a Messerschmitt is a Messerschmitt, whether '109E, F, or G, and the difference between 'Me' and 'Bf' would mean little to them.
Rather like the correct description of a Spitfire - is it Supermarine Spitfire, or Vickers - Supermarine Spitfire ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RW Mk. III (May 18, 2020)

Airframes said:


> I agree.
> I have the book in question (by John Nichol, former RAF Tornado nav), and although overall it's reasonably good, I get a very strong feeling that a high proportion of the book was provided by researchers who did not have a strong grounding in aviation, or aviation history, if in fact, they had any knowledge at all. This is evident in various passages in the book and, whilst perhaps not acceptable, especially to aviation / history "enthusiasts", is, to an extent, understandable.
> The book appears to be aimed at the "layman", more a "cover-all background history", and in this context it seems to do the job. The average reader would not know, and probably wouldn't care, about technical aberrations in descriptions - to this type of reader, a Messerschmitt is a Messerschmitt, whether '109E, F, or G, and the difference between 'Me' and 'Bf' would mean little to them.
> Rather like the correct description of a Spitfire - is it Supermarine Spitfire, or Vickers - Supermarine Spitfire ?


This book strikes again. I agree this is definitely a book for the average reader and not an aviation enthusiast necessarily. Or at least a picky one. So I am glossing over quite a few things that raise my eyebrows as storytelling and a function of the lens of memory.

BUT

Here is a quote from the book:

"... Japanese Mitsubishi Zeros and the swift Nakajima 'Oscar' fighters. Although the Oscars only had a top speed of 333mph, they were light and highly manoeuvrable. But they did not have armour or self-sealing fuel tanks and carried just two 12.7mm heavy machine guns. Worse, the Japanese aircraft, being mostly _*constructed of wood*_, made them easy 'flamers.'"

Am I crazy? This book was published in 2018 didn't anyone google anything? I'm sure someone is going to jump in and point out where some wood was used on the Ki-43 or Zero but the word there _mostly _making that a real porky in my eyes.


_Edited for clarity of point _

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 18, 2020)

Must have been quoting 1941 US intelligence sources. The pilots were also known to wear coke bottle glasses, and have excessive overbites.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (May 19, 2020)

Not saying it was the correct usage but my father spent spent 1943-44 in Texas as a gunnery instructor and 1944-45 in a B-24 shooting at them and he called them Me-109s. I know it isn’t the correct term but a lot of the guys around at the time used it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 19, 2020)

I'm still old, bald, poor, and no buxom young blondes on my arm.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 22, 2020)

Pulled out my uniform for my son's commissioning. Seems it has shrunk since I last wore it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Pulled out my uniform for my son's commissioning. Seems it has shrunk since I last wore it.



I know that feeling. I got out 14 years ago, and pulled out my Class A’s the other day. Damn was I fit, and much smaller. lol


----------



## at6 (May 25, 2020)

Watching the World News tonight and seeing how people are packing themselves together like sardines with no masks. If they get the virus, they deserve it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 28, 2020)

Organized gangs are looting and burning my city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (May 29, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Organized gangs are looting and burning my city.



Why the heck do they burn THEIR OWN neighborhood? 
Seems kinda dumb...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2020)

at6 said:


> Watching the World News tonight and seeing how people are packing themselves together like sardines with no masks. If they get the virus, they deserve it.



There are some not so bright people the world over.......sadly.

New Tool trial set up today after modifications were done and the Gear system wouldn't co-operate so no trial.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2020)

Not condoning what they are doing. Violence is never the answer. I will always support peaceful protest. Having said that...

They protest peacefully, and they are ignored. In fact they are often chastised for it, by a segment of the population that wants to ignore it. When people feel a problem is consistently ignored, tensions and anger boil over.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 29, 2020)

There are a lot of rent-a-mob and out of state gangs involved in the violence.
Worst of all, the worst of the rioting and looting in St Paul is happening along University Ave between Snelling and Lexington. I fear that Scale Model Supply, one of the finest hobby shops in the Twin Cities, may be gone.


----------



## RW Mk. III (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2020)

I discovered today that my "Tin Tent", the camper van I've owned for five years, two months and two days, has died !
Although I'd considered possibly selling it later this year, and perhaps replacing it with a caravan, permanently on site near Duxford, I wasn't in any rush. However, on Thursday, I found a note on the windscreen, asking if it was for sale. 
I 'phoned the chap, and he came round this morning, keen, and no problem with the asking price "as seen", having already informed him that it needed a couple of small jobs done.
Then came the problem. It's been standing idle since the end of February, and when I tried to start the engine, it turned over fine, but dropping compression. Oil was really leaking out, either from the head gasket, or a crack in the block !
It's highly unlikely that it can be repaired "cost effectively", given the age of the vehicle (30 years old), as this would be quite expensive, and not really worth the bother, in relation to the value of the van.
The potential buyer has made me an offer for 'scrap value', which is fairly reasonable, at about 1/5th of the original selling price, considering he'll have to tow it away or take it on a low-loader, even though he'll make some cash on selling on parts etc., or dropping in a recon engine, and I'm considering this, but need to speak to my mechanic friend first.

So, after many happy journeys around England, and to airshows and aviation museums over the past five years, I have to bid farewell to my faithful old van, and move on.
Some of you may have seen some of the 'adventures' in my thread "The Travels of Tel's Tin Tent", here on the forum, and I'll leave you with a final shot, taken on Framlingham airfield, a former 8th USAAF B-17 base, in September last year.

The van is dead - long live the X Trail !!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2020)

Airframes said:


> I discovered today that my "Tin Tent", the camper van I've owned for five years, two months and two days, has died !
> Although I'd considered possibly selling it later this year, and perhaps replacing it with a caravan, permanently on site near Duxford, I wasn't in any rush. However, on Thursday, I found a note on the windscreen, asking if it was for sale.
> I 'phoned the chap, and he came round this morning, keen, and no problem with the asking price "as seen", having already informed him that it needed a couple of small jobs done.
> Then came the problem. It's been standing idle since the end of February, and when I tried to start the engine, it turned over fine, but dropping compression. Oil was really leaking out, either from the head gasket, or a crack in the block !
> ...


Such a shame Dogsbody !


----------



## RW Mk. III (May 30, 2020)

Airframes said:


> I discovered today that my "Tin Tent", the camper van I've owned for five years, two months and two days, has died !
> Although I'd considered possibly selling it later this year, and perhaps replacing it with a caravan, permanently on site near Duxford, I wasn't in any rush. However, on Thursday, I found a note on the windscreen, asking if it was for sale.
> I 'phoned the chap, and he came round this morning, keen, and no problem with the asking price "as seen", having already informed him that it needed a couple of small jobs done.
> Then came the problem. It's been standing idle since the end of February, and when I tried to start the engine, it turned over fine, but dropping compression. Oil was really leaking out, either from the head gasket, or a crack in the block !
> ...


Is that a BL ice cream van or what?


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2020)

Cheek, blasphemy !
That's my wonderful, 30 year old Talbot Express camper van, aka "The Tin Tent", which has visited a number of former and active military airfields, airshows and museums over the past five years, and hosted BBQs for forum members from the UK, Canada, USA and Holland.
I only sold ice cream (and some lucky heather ) when times were dull ..................


----------



## RW Mk. III (May 30, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Cheek, blasphemy !
> That's my wonderful, 30 year old Talbot Express camper van, aka "The Tin Tent", which has visited a number of former and active military airfields, airshows and museums over the past five years, and hosted BBQs for forum members from the UK, Canada, USA and Holland.
> I only sold ice cream (and some lucky heather ) when times were dull ..................


Must've been hard to sleep with people knocking on the window for a 99 at all hours.


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2020)

Was much harder staying up all night, making clothes pegs and bunching Lucky Heather............ buy from a Gypsy dear ?


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 30, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> There are a lot of rent-a-mob and out of state gangs involved in the violence.
> Worst of all, the worst of the rioting and looting in St Paul is happening along University Ave between Snelling and Lexington. I fear that Scale Model Supply, one of the finest hobby shops in the Twin Cities, may be gone.


In another instance of why we don't trust our politicians, we were told that most of the looters arrested were outside agitators, but public records show that they were mostly locals. The video from last night showed a lot of white college aged kids out raising mayhem "in solidarity" with the minority community. Not the supposed "white supremacists" our illustrious leaders were warning about.


----------



## Zipper730 (May 30, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> There are a lot of rent-a-mob and out of state gangs involved in the violence.


That's quite serious...


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 30, 2020)

So far there hasn't been much bloodshed. One suspected looter shot by a business owner. But the crowds are getting bigger and bolder. Somebody is going to get hurt bad soon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 31, 2020)

It's no longer about protesting over George Floyd's death but about chaotic looting and destroying property. Now it has spread across the country like the virus.


----------



## conkerking (May 31, 2020)

Some Nimrod with his family carrying a barbecue up Fairbrook towards Kinder Scout despite signs everywhere in the Peak District saying "FIRE RISK - NO BARBECUES OR OPEN FIRES". Spanner.


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2020)

conkerking said:


> Some Nimrod with his family carrying a barbecue up Fairbrook towards Kinder Scout despite signs everywhere in the Peak District saying "FIRE RISK - NO BARBECUES OR OPEN FIRES". Spanner.


Far too many of them and they seem to breed the most !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2020)

Where i live seems to have become the world centre for middle age numpties in seat leons and ford focus cars with some sort of "turbo backfire" kit fitted.
Seen and heard at least six different ones !

Why ?????


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2020)

Bit of bad luck there with "TTT" Terry.....


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2020)

Sure is Wayne, and such a shame, as the van itself is in good condition.

Yes Karl, quite a few of those Richard Heads around here too, with the 'back fire' and 'whistle' effect - bl**dy stupid, and probably degrades the performance anyway !


----------



## conkerking (May 31, 2020)

rochie said:


> Far too many of them and they seem to breed the most !



Isn’t that the truth.


----------



## Freebird (May 31, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Organized gangs are looting and burning my city.



Seems like its barbeque season in the upper Midwest....







Some crazy s**t going on

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 1, 2020)

Take away kid's graduation ceremonies and this is what you get.
Remember, we've been on lockdown for over two and a half months. People have nothing better to do. All the summer jobs are shut down this year, so why not let off some steam?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2020)

There's letting off steam, and being downright selfishly ******* stupid !


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 2, 2020)

I am more and more annoyed by sprayers that will not spray.

I recall those thrilling days of yesteryear when you could buy a "Windex" type of pump sprayer and it would not only work from the very first but would work all to the way to the end of the liquid. And then you could refill it with the same stuff or even something else and it would still work.

Now, you buy a pump spray bottle of something and it won't even work halfway through the bottle.

And then there are the spray paint "rattle cans." I had at least two cans of white epoxy spray paint, made by two different manufacturers. When I tried to use them to paint the mailbox I installed after an elderly lady wandered off the road and knocked the concrete one down, neither would spray.

The Chinese don't make all the crap on the store shelves, so why can't we find a sprayer that will work?


----------



## at6 (Jun 2, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> The Chinese don't make all the crap on the store shelves, so why can't we find a sprayer that will work?


Maybe it makes more on Unemployment.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Jun 11, 2020)

Airframes said:


> dare I say what annoyed me today - bl**dy complex Windows 10 !!!!!



Note that the program was 17GB, was increased to 32GB late last year and MS has plans to take it to 64GB.

Skynet is here! And MS is selling it as well as imposing it on you despite your preferences.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 11, 2020)

My mailbox got knocked down - again. I had erected another one after the lady destroyed my concrete mailbox by her off-road excursion last September. I had not painted it and put the numbers on it because when I tried every friggin' can of white spray paint I had on hand refused to spray. It is just as well, because a glass company truck smashed one of the posts yesterday and hurled the mailbox up the driveway.

I sent the glass company a note asking if they wanted me to return the part that fell off their truck. I got a call back asking for a picture of that part and saying they would check their GPS tracking data to see if any of their vehicles were in the area.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2020)

Brutal


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 17, 2020)

Got another bill for services I paid in March.


----------



## at6 (Jun 18, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Got another bill for services I paid in March.


Ouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlasticHero (Jun 18, 2020)

When I see (or hear) an obnoxious car, I really can't get too riled when I think back to the stuff that was being done to cars to "hot rod" them in the 60's. The driver loves his car, is spending money on it and usually spending the time to keep it clean.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 22, 2020)

Well, the neighbors Pit Bull finally attacked someone, new it was comings as the dog was very aggressive with people coming near the flimsy chain link fence. Neighbors boyfriend was trimming the tree hanging over the fence into his yard when the dog came running up, jump and grabbed his hand. Luckily he wasn't injured too badly, but pretty shaken up.
I've had experienced with this same dog rushing up my side of the fence and huffing and snarling at me.
Owner has not trained this dog at all, just yells cuss words at it when it doesn't listed, but generally just lets it do its own thing in the back yard. There are even stretches of days where I don't think anyone is even home and the dog is running free in the back yard.
They also have a little poodle mix that takes it upon itself to bark constantly at any little movement it sees.
Both dogs play as nice as can be with the little kids that live there (I think they live there, who knows, different people come and go out of that house so much I don't know who actually lives there and who doesn't).
Hopefully this incident give the owners a clue, but I have my doubts. Pretty sad when I have to consider carrying self defense just to go into my own back yard!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2020)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Well, the neighbors Pit Bull finally attacked someone, new it was comings as the dog was very aggressive with people coming near the flimsy chain link fence. Neighbors boyfriend was trimming the tree hanging over the fence into his yard when the dog came running up, jump and grabbed his hand. Luckily he wasn't injured too badly, but pretty shaken up.
> I've had experienced with this same dog rushing up my side of the fence and huffing and snarling at me.
> Owner has not trained this dog at all, just yells cuss words at it when it doesn't listed, but generally just lets it do its own thing in the back yard. There are even stretches of days where I don't think anyone is even home and the dog is running free in the back yard.
> They also have a little poodle mix that takes it upon itself to bark constantly at any little movement it sees.
> ...



My children were aggressively confronted by a Pit Bull mix a few weeks ago. The owners do not have a fence around their yard, and they let it run free. This is very surprising to me because we live in a very nice neighborhood. Anyhow the dog ran into our yard and started Growling and showing its teeth at my kids. Spit and saliva coming out of its mouth. I got a great pic of it from the window after my kids were safe. I was inside my office working. My wife got between my kids and the dog, and was able to get the kids inside.

The dog ended up returning to its owner. I confronted the owner, and he played it off as if it was no big deal. “She is such a friendly dog. Your kids must have done something”. No you fool, I live three houses down from you. My kids were playing in our yard. Your dog came into my yard unprovoked! I warned him that if his dog comes into my yard one more time, I will put a bullet in its head. I will protect my children at all costs. He got an attitude with me, soI called the police and the county animal control. I told them the same thing, that I will kill the dog if it just sets one paw in my yard. 

I was talking to other neighbors, and they said he used to have two Pit Bull mixes. One of them was taken away and put to sleep after it attacked three other neighborhood dogs, requiring all of them to have surgery to repair the wounds.

Some people...

My oldest son (3.5 years) is actually scared of dogs now because of this. No child should have to fear playing in their yard.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 22, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My children were aggressively confronted by a Pit Bull mix a few weeks ago. The owners do not have a fence around their yard, and they let it run free. This is very surprising to me because we live in a very nice neighborhood. Anyhow the dog ran into our yard and started Growling and showing its teeth at my kids. Spit and saliva coming out of its mouth. I got a great pic of it from the window after my kids were safe. I was inside my office working. My wife got between my kids and the dog, and was able to get the kids inside.
> 
> The dog ended up returning to its owner. I confronted the owner, and he played it off as if it was no big deal. “She is such a friendly dog. Your kids must have done something. No you fool, I live three houses down from you. My kids were playing in our yard. Your dog came into my yard unprovoked! I warned him that if his dog comes into my yard one more time, I will put a bullet in its head. I will protect my children at all costs. He got an attitude with me, soI called the police and the county animal control. I told them the same thing, that I will kill the dog if it just sets one paw in my yard.
> 
> ...



Yeah, why is it the people that are the least able to train and control a dog get the most aggressive dogs they can get. Granted it's behind a fence, although a flimsy chain link, it would have not problem jumping over it or in some spots just crashing through it. I don't blame the dog, it's the damn owner. Cops were also called in this instance and there were witnesses, my father for one. Police said that the dog would need to be quarantined and evaluated. Problem is I think one of the people that "live" at the home took the dog and ran off somewhere with it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2020)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yeah, why is it the people that are the least able to train and control a dog get the most aggressive dogs they can get. Granted it's behind a fence, although a flimsy chain link, it would have not problem jumping over it or in some spots just crashing through it. I don't blame the dog, it's the damn owner. Cops were also called in this instance and there were witnesses, my father for one. Police said that the dog would need to be quarantined and evaluated. Problem is I think one of the people that "live" at the home took the dog and ran off somewhere with it.



Terrible


----------



## at6 (Jun 22, 2020)

I hate Pitbulls. Aformer neighbor was attcked by pair of them and his little terriers torn from his arms. They went down the street shaking the poor little like it was a toy and had bitten the back of the terrier's neck out in a large chunk. The officers told to just shoot the dogs if we saw them loose again.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 23, 2020)

Well, found out last night that the Police took the pitbull. Turns out she hasn't had any shots since she was a pup. I think they took the yappy little poodle dog as well as it hasn't been out yapping at everything. I feel badly for the little girl I would see out playing with both dogs so nicely, but can't have a dog biting people unprovoked. Hopefully the ownder gets a clue if they get this dog back or another one down the line.
Of coarse the guy that owns the dog says 'Not my dog, she wouldn't bite anyone, to which the policeman said there were witnesses.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2020)

So, I heard through another neighbor that the Pitbull is being returned to the owner today. The neighbor that was bitten was told to go to the owner and ask what type of treats the dog likes, and when she comes rushing over when she is outside and before she can bark to throw her a treat!!! Really!!! Problem is you never hear the SOB coming until she is right on top of you growling and knarling and she comes out of nowhere.
Where is the dog owners responsibility in this, I'm sure he is still denying that his precious dog wouldn't attack anyone, and it probably wouldn't as long as someone it was comfortable with was with her, but on her own I have my fears. Hopefully she never realizes she can get loose with little effort.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2020)

Bucksnort101 said:


> So, I heard through another neighbor that the Pitbull is being returned to the owner today. The neighbor that was bitten was told to go to the owner and ask what type of treats the dog likes, and when she comes rushing over when she is outside and before she can bark to throw her a treat!!! Really!!! Problem is you never hear the SOB coming until she is right on top of you growling and knarling and she comes out of nowhere.
> Where is the dog owners responsibility in this, I'm sure he is still denying that his precious dog wouldn't attack anyone, and it probably wouldn't as long as someone it was comfortable with was with her, but on her own I have my fears. Hopefully she never realizes she can get loose with little effort.



That is pathetic.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2020)

Simple solution - make the "treat" a 9mm Parabellum ......................


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Simple solution - make the "treat" a 9mm Parabellum ......................


How about a muzzle ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> How about a muzzle ?



A Muzzle will not change the behavior of a dog that continually attacks people unprovoked. You cannot leave a muzzle on 24/7 either.

I am having a similar problem here with a neighbor and his pit bull mix. My children were attacked unprovoked in my yard a few weeks ago.

I will defend my children by whatever means...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

I do understand that. I would do the same not even blinking an eye. However i believe that if the owner can be persueded to muzzle it, it can make for a dialoog. That can be more helpfull than taking the gun out of the grease. Again if he fails to interact i would not have a problem destroying the dog.


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jun 25, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> A Muzzle will not change the behavior of a dog that continually attacks people unprovoked. You cannot leave a muzzle on 24/7 either.
> 
> I am having a similar problem here with a neighbor and his pit bull mix. My children were attacked unprovoked in my yard a few weeks ago.
> 
> I will defend my children by whatever means...


"Chain them or train them ... because you love them".
Unfortunately some dog owners seem to think this is aimed at our children, not at them and their "fur babies".
Their dogs don't have any rights towards us or our children that the owners don't have, including harassment and terroristic behaviors.

I hope you never have to follow through on your words, Eagle; I hope you don't miss if you find that have to engage.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2020)

Dogs are awesome but some people should just not be allowed to have one just like they should not be allowed to have kids. Being told to offer the dog a treat in your own yard is beyond idiotic as all you're doing is reinforcing bad behavior of it being in your yard. Now it will be there even more.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 26, 2020)

Not if you lace it with rat poison.


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jun 26, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Not if you lace it with rat poison.


That's a separate offense ...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dogs are awesome but some people should just not be allowed to have one just like they should not be allowed to have kids. Being told to offer the dog a treat in your own yard is beyond idiotic as all you're doing is reinforcing bad behavior of it being in your yard. Now it will be there even more.



I do not disagree. Unfortunately that logic can be applied to so many things though.


----------



## at6 (Jun 26, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Not if you lace it with rat poison.


As much as I hate vicious dogs, that would an inhumane act of cruelty.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 26, 2020)

Not the dogs fault, I put 100% blame on the owner. Not sure what is going on, they were supposed to get the dog back a couple days ago, but so far haven't seen the barker or the biter. Owners are probably too cheap to pay for the shots they had to be given.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 26, 2020)

I wouldn't really poison a dog. 
Fortunately, the only dog issues in my neighborhood are the incessant barkers.
It's the racoons. One killed a neighborhood cat last week.


----------



## at6 (Jun 27, 2020)

Raccoons are a nasty lot. Haven't seen anymore around here lately. I f I did they would die a slow death from a pellet gun. Not allowed to discharge firearms in the city. Pellet guns with BBs are quiet.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 29, 2020)

Found my missing wallet,
in the wash machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2020)

Ha, money laundering !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 30, 2020)

If only there were money in it. 
Turned my fishing license to mush, though.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 2, 2020)

Been there, washed that Greg. Several moths drowned and some photos of the kids ruined.
This happened a few days ago, a few blocks from my daughter's house.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/pit-bull-kills-man-in-kamloops-b-c-1.5632065


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 2, 2020)

Rather than haul my whole wallet into a store and risk losing some of its contents I usually will just stick some money in a pocket and use that. This resulted in an anomaly: $4.06 going through the wash the other day, emerging unharmed.

But in the winter I'll likely be wearing long pants and perhaps a jacket. Those articles of clothing get hung in the closet at the end of the day, and I sometimes do not use them again until the weather turns cool again, at least six months later and often even longer. Then I don my winter apparel and find a nice surprise, perhaps as much as $15.00 left in a pocket. 

So I go buy a model kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 3, 2020)

Rolling brownouts.


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 3, 2020)

Re-discovering that I'm still an idiot.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2020)

Eh ?
Sounds like the aftermath of a good curry !


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 3, 2020)

Good curry -> trouser thunder and private chemtrails.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Jul 4, 2020)

"Good curry -> trouser thunder and private chemtrails."

And that's where the brownouts come in?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 4, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> "Good curry -> trouser thunder and private chemtrails."
> 
> And that's where the brownouts come in?



That varies with the quality and quantity of Curry.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 9, 2020)

Sore back, was a little tight when I first got up this morning, been tightening up ever since. Legs are feeling week as well. Oh, the joys of having chronic back issues.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2020)

High on temper, low on fuse!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2020)

Well, I joined the ranks of a group of people that annoy me the most in the world, Bicycle riders!!! Got tired of walking the same paths for exercise so I purchased a bike over the weekend for some added exercise.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 1, 2020)

Had to put our cat down today. He was only six years old, but he was becoming very aggressive. Thursday he bit my wife in the leg so deep she had to go to the emergency room. 
My kids all hate me now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2020)

Why did he become aggressive? Usually a change in behavior is caused by some other condition or some stressful situation. Did you think about giving him up for adoption instead of putting him down?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2020)

Cats don't usually don't become aggressive unless they have an underlying issue. They are also masters at disguising their pain from an illness or injury.

As for me, this day has been a total waste.
Started out with plans to get the master bathroom closet shelves built. Simple in concept - except that when I went to start the bandsaw, the blade snapped.
No biggie I thought, I'll just run into town and get one...
(Insert laughter here)
First one I bought was damaged out of the box - ok, return it for a good one, no problem.
Get home and pull the new blade out of the box and...it's too wide.
(Insert curse words here)
Get home and pull the new blade out of the box and...it's too long!!
(Insert deadly silence here)
Get home and pull the new blade out of the box and...it's the right one!!

I almost don't want to use the saw now, this blade is kind of like a trophy

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 2, 2020)

Stating the obvious but totally fed op with 2020. This spring my with my trip with my eldest son to London was cancelled and now with our holiday in Belgium approaching, it seems like Covid is coming back and it’s possible we’ll have to cancel that trip as well. 
Nobody seems to care, heard the sound of parties in the neighbourhood last night like there is no Covid while the infection rate is back to April levels. We can mock the US about the Covid all we want here, but we are not any better.


----------



## rochie (Aug 2, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Stating the obvious but totally fed op with 2020. This spring my with my trip with my eldest son to London was cancelled and now with our holiday in Belgium approaching, it seems like Covid is coming back and it’s possible we’ll have to cancel that trip as well.
> Nobody seems to care, heard the sound of parties in the neighbourhood last night like there is no Covid while the infection rate is back to April levels. We can mock the US about the Covid all we want here, but we are not any better.


Sorry to hear that Marcel.

We seem to be heading for a second wave here too.
I'm still not back at work and have no idea when i might be going back !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2020)

The amount of DUMBA$$ people in the world who continue to not respect this damn virus.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Stating the obvious but totally fed op with 2020. This spring my with my trip with my eldest son to London was cancelled and now with our holiday in Belgium approaching, it seems like Covid is coming back and it’s possible we’ll have to cancel that trip as well.
> Nobody seems to care, heard the sound of parties in the neighbourhood last night like there is no Covid while the infection rate is back to April levels. We can mock the US about the Covid all we want here, but we are not any better.



Sorry to hear that my friend.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 2, 2020)

New parts that don't work!

A couple of years ago I noted that there had been some fluid leakage from the clutch slave cylinder on my 1997 Celica, so I ordered a replacement part. The part came but the leakage had stopped and all was working fine, so I decided to wait to replace it. A few weeks ago the clutch got hard to shift and then quit working entirely. I started looking for the slave cylinder I had bought, and when I did not find it right away went on like to see where I could get another one. It turned out I had mislabled the box the replacement slave cylinder was in and I eventually found it, but also found that Rock Auto had replacement clutch master cylinder in clearance sale and I ordered one, just in case I needed it.

I installed the new slave cylinder and it still did not work. Okay, so it was the master cylinder and I had cleverly already ordered a new one. The new master cylinder took well over a week to arrive. Rock Auto shipped it by DHL, and they delivered it to the local USPS, who delivered it to me. As a hurricane approached, I installed the new master cylinder. And the clutch still did not work. For one thing, the line would not screw into the new master cylinder properly and it took multiple attempts to fix the resultant leak. I took the new slave cylinder off the car and found it was jammed; the spring would not push the spool back out. Then I noted that the old slave cylinder, while very dirty and rather rusty, seemed to be working fine; I cleaned it up and installed it instead of the new one. And the clutch still does not work.

I ordered a new master cylinder and slave cylinder from Pep Boys, which gives me the ability to take the parts back to a local dealer if they do not work. In the meantime, we have tropical storm hitting us and the car is immobilized in my driveway.

By the way, the new master cylinder I got from Rock Auto is made by a company named "LUK," which is one of the most misnamed companies I have ever encountered. I would stay away from their stuff. I do not know what company made the new slave cylinder, since there are no markings on the box.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2020)

Most of the "big box" parts stores (including online outfits) get their parts from a few Chinese manufactures.
So you can get the exact same part from any of the retailer, just a different brand/package.

If memory serves right, Aisin is the OEM manufacturer of hydraulic parts for Toyota (and a few other Japanese auto makers) and they're still made in Japan.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 2, 2020)

The LUK box says the part was made in Taiwan, a place that has come to equate to better quality than the PRC. The slave cylinder was no doubt made in the PRC, but it does not say so.

Funny, how, in the good old days of 40 years ago we would rebuild such parts by using a brake cylinder hone and buying new rubber components. Nowadays we are crazy about recycling but we just throw the original parts away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2020)

Agreed - you can still find rebuild kits BUT they'd hard to find because of liability.

I preferred kits manufactured by EIS over ones made by Wagner.

Matter of fact, in days of old, you could find parts to rebuild starter solonoids, fuel pumps, carbs, distributors and so on.

I do miss those days, to be honest.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 2, 2020)

My Dad ran his own auto electric repair shop. He rebuilt starters, generators, alternators, and even lead acid batteries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2020)

Just read that the Sturgis Bike Festival is still on this year. Seems like such a grand idea to have bike riders from all over the country gather in one spot for a couple weeks then ride off to their homes in far away places spreading their germs with all the rest of us.
For the most intelligent species on the planet, we humans sure are stupid.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2020)

People's pure and utter stupidity, not only regarding this pandemic, but also in general....man, was I ever glad to get a real upbringing and education! 
These people makes my head....🤯

"Egotism is the anaesthetic that dulls the pain of stupidity", Frank Leahy 

It also looks like, even though stupidity isn't a virus, it sure as 🤬 seem to spread like one!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep. 
I was in my local shop, and of course face masks in shops etc is now mandatory in the UK. Out of eight other people in the shop (not including the staff) only myself and one other person was wearing a mask. These mask-less idiots looked at me and the other wearer as if we were from another planet - or perhaps they were "superior beings" from another world, unaffected by any virus ........................


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Yep.
> I was in my local shop, and of course face masks in shops etc is now mandatory in the UK. Out of eight other people in the shop (not including the staff) only myself and one other person was wearing a mask. These mask-less idiots looked at me and the other wearer as if we were from another planet - or perhaps they were "superior beings" from another world, unaffected by any virus ........................



Perhaps this is why they think the don't require a mask, virus filtered naturally through bodily tissues.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2020)

😆😆😆😂😂😂


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2020)

Saw yet another moron at the gas station today. He walked across the stations parking lot wearing a mask the whole time, I was just behind him when he walked into the store, as soon as he got in he promptly took his mask off! Felt like chewing him out, but did not want him turning around and possibly spewing his Covid contaminated breath on me.

I'm starting to think people need to be made to take an I.Q. test before they are allowed out in public.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2020)

or parents before they have kids.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 3, 2020)

Well, here in Minnesota, the Guv has issued a statewide mask mandate. I went into the gas station yesterday, where a large sign announced the requirement to wear masks while in the building. 
All the employees were wearing masks, 
under their chins.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 3, 2020)

Just remember the correct way to wear a mask!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2020)

One of my friends suggested that maybe I was taking the Covid precautions too far ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2020)

maybe Terry....maybe.....but you certainly do not want to catch STUPID....so you may be on the right track....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2020)

You do _not _wanna be catching Stultus Sirum, which is damn nearly impossible to get rid off, once you got it....Grand Master Jay comes to mind! 😉😆😂


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 4, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Well, here in Minnesota, the Guv has issued a statewide mask mandate. I went into the gas station yesterday, where a large sign announced the requirement to wear masks while in the building.
> All the employees were wearing masks,
> under their chins.


 
Minnesota, land of 10, 000 lakes and just as many (if not more) morons. And yes, I am a Minnesotan resident so I speak with experience.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 4, 2020)

Airframes said:


> One of my friends suggested that maybe I was taking the Covid precautions too far ..................


My setup has ya' beat, Terry!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes, wearing gloves.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2020)

During this time of lockup two things allow me to keep my sanity.
This hobby, my occasional sign painting, and now I am turning an old wood case into a sign kit.

But WTF, why can I not log in to Hannants????????
I forgot my password, I asked for a temp password, then tells me my email is Already being used!!!!!!!
Don't it know I Already know THAT!!!!!!!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Thanks


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

That is what happens if you do not press the reset button, but tbe new member thingie.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2020)

The fact that the CDC has to warn us not to drink hand sanitizer as it can cause health issues. Really, whooda thunk that. Did you also know you're not supposed to eat those little Silica packets that come with things you buy?


----------



## Colkid (Aug 6, 2020)

mosquitoman's name. i started itching when i saw his name.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 6, 2020)

Bucksnort101 said:


> The fact that the CDC has to warn us not to drink hand sanitizer as it can cause health issues. Really, whooda thunk that. Did you also know you're not supposed to eat those little Silica packets that come with things you buy?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 6, 2020)

Yummy!!! I suppose next they will tell me it's a bad idea to rub a steak all over my arms just before going over to pet the neighbors PitBull?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 7, 2020)

The continuing saga of the clutch actuator system on my 1997 Celica. After finding out that the replacement slave cylinder I had ready to install was not likley to wokr and that the replacement LUK master cylinder I ordered from Rocky Auto was not producing pressure, I went to the Pep Boys website and ordered new ones for both parts. They did not come in on Wednesday as forecast but I was pleased that they did come int today.

I decided to try the new slave cylinder first to see if the LUK master cylinder would work at all with it. With darkness an unforecast storm approaching I proceeded to remove the old slave cylinder....

And found that Pep Boys shipped me the wrong slave cylinder; there is no way it will fit. So I went to the Rock Auto website and ordered what I think is an OEM slave cylinder. The wrong one is going back to Pep Boys tomorrow.

This is why I need three vehicles.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 23, 2020)

Oostwold airshow is postponed. It would be happening June next year, but they don't take any chances and postpone it to the year after. Wise decision of course, but sucks alle the same. F#cking COVID.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 23, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Oostwold airshow is postponed. It would be happening June next year, but they don't take any chances and postpone it to the year after. Wise decision of course, but sucks alle the same. F#cking COVID.


Such a shame

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2020)

SSI........................!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

N4521U said:


> SSI........................!


Self-sovereign identity ??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 24, 2020)

When reality slaps you in the face and crushes the life out of you making you realize you've accomplished absolutely [email protected]#%$&g nothing and apparently contributed little if anything to the world. So screw it, why bother trying

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 24, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> When reality slaps you in the face and crushes the life out of you making you realize you've accomplished absolutely [email protected]#%$&g nothing and apparently contributed little if anything to the world. So screw it, why bother trying


I like what you post here.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 24, 2020)

Shoot. I meant “I like what you CONTRIBUTE here.”

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> When reality slaps you in the face and crushes the life out of you making you realize you've accomplished absolutely [email protected]#%$&g nothing and apparently contributed little if anything to the world. So screw it, why bother trying


Welcome to my world.
I was evicted from my apartment of 24 years last July (2019) because the management wanted to take advantage of the thousands of displaced people from the fires of 2018.
I ended up buying a house and shop on 3.5 acres of land for about what rent would cost...but it turned out that the house was a total sh!thole and needed extensive repairs.
So here I am, a year later, STILL trying to get the house livable, all my possesions are STILL in storage and I am living in an 8'x10' room with my three cats (who haven't seen the sun in a year) in my garage.
I was laid off from this pandemic bullsh!t and I am bleeding money left and right with no end in sight.

So trust me, things can be worse...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 25, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> Welcome to my world.
> I was evicted from my apartment of 24 years last July (2019) because the management wanted to take advantage of the thousands of displaced people from the fires of 2018.
> I ended up buying a house and shop on 3.5 acres of land for about what rent would cost...but it turned out that the house was a total sh!thole and needed extensive repairs.
> So here I am, a year later, STILL trying to get the house livable, all my possesions are STILL in storage and I am living in an 8'x10' room with my three cats (who haven't seen the sun in a year) in my garage.
> ...


First let me apologize for being so negative, this past week had me questioning my own self worth and unfortunately it started boiling over into my posts here, please forgive me for that. It was not my intent to look for compliments etc. 

More importantly, I am very distressed to hear that your situation hasn't improved. I remember last year when this started happening to you and I had hoped things had sorted themselves out for the better. I'm not real good at staying in touch, once I get home I rarely turn on my computer and I am rarely on Facebook or any other social media. That said, and I know it may sound rather by the numbers, but if there is anything I can do, even just to chat, let me know, you're a good person and it sucks that in this world bad things happen to good people like you. From what I gather however, you're no quitter, you will come out of this, I have every confidence that you will.

Tim

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> Welcome to my world.
> I was evicted from my apartment of 24 years last July (2019) because the management wanted to take advantage of the thousands of displaced people from the fires of 2018.
> I ended up buying a house and shop on 3.5 acres of land for about what rent would cost...but it turned out that the house was a total sh!thole and needed extensive repairs.
> So here I am, a year later, STILL trying to get the house livable, all my possesions are STILL in storage and I am living in an 8'x10' room with my three cats (who haven't seen the sun in a year) in my garage.
> ...



Sorry to hear this my friend. I really hope things start looking up for you. You deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 26, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> First let me apologize for being so negative, this past week had me questioning my own self worth and unfortunately it started boiling over into my posts here, please forgive me for that. It was not my intent to look for compliments etc.
> 
> More importantly, I am very distressed to hear that your situation hasn't improved. I remember last year when this started happening to you and I had hoped things had sorted themselves out for the better. I'm not real good at staying in touch, once I get home I rarely turn on my computer and I am rarely on Facebook or any other social media. That said, and I know it may sound rather by the numbers, but if there is anything I can do, even just to chat, let me know, you're a good person and it sucks that in this world bad things happen to good people like you. From what I gather however, you're no quitter, you will come out of this, I have every confidence that you will.
> 
> Tim


First of all, absolutely no need to apologize.
Everyone's situation is different and the circumstances behind them are as varied as the grains of sand on a beach.
So if you need to vent, by all means, do so - we're all family here.

In my case, I am indeed frustrated. Beyond frustrated. Nothing is going right and hasn't since I was killed in that car wreck back in April '13. Not long ago, I even went as far as to state that I wished that old gal had done a better job, because it would have been a clean end and I wouldn't have to be dealing with all this soul-sucking misery.

Long story short , I'm not having a good life (and once in a while, I slip and get ugly in my posts to which I am grateful to the Mods for not banning me).

But it is what it is and here we are...so let's lean on each other and make it to the end, eh?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2020)

Just found out a friend of mine passed away of a sudden heart attack over the weekend. He was only 49 years old. His Daughter just started her first year of College and son is a Jr. in high School, and has a twin brother. I feel for them.
Still kinda in shock, just goes to show you just don't know when your time will come.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 27, 2020)

My condolences to you and his family.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 27, 2020)

Rioters burned down Minneapolis again.


----------



## at6 (Aug 28, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Rioters burned down Minneapolis again.


So what else is new? You live in what {pardon my view] has become Animal Central}. Civilized people don't behave that way. Not meant as a political statement, but as a cultural viewpoint.


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2020)

back at work and portal i use for online food orders and food allergy info keeps telling me dishes have ingredients in that they clearly do not !

for example a dessert that contains gluten, egg and milk products also gets flagged up with molluscs, peanuts, nuts and fish !

its supposed to save me time and keep me upto date with current food safety law.
i have to go back into every recipe and tell it that dishes do not contain the allergens it says it does, but even then i have to confirm everything twice.

i have a quicker and simpler solution but head office says i must use the portal provided


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 28, 2020)

That's one tasty dessert!


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 28, 2020)

I am annoyed when I see a guy at the Tropical Prediction Center on TV pointing at a map, talking, and wearing a mask. Do they think the Chinese Wuflu will transmit over the air? Same thing with reporters on TV standing in front of a destroyed building, talking and wearing a mask. I guess they are trying to be a good example but it is more than a little absurd.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> That's one tasty dessert!


What "sticky toffee, mussel, clam pudding with chargrilled salmon and peanut sauce" doesn't do it for you


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2020)

Probably better than the "Biscuits, sweet" and "Biscuits, plain" in the old 24 hour "ratpacks" !!


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Probably better than the "Biscuits, sweet" and "Biscuits, plain" in the old 24 hour "ratpacks" !!


i liked the Biscuits plain !

just 3 days in and i want to quit.......

ordered beef sirloin thursday for friday delivery for the wedding i have tomorrow, dint turn up.
no problem ordered it again yesterday from my other butcher for delivery today, didnt turn up.

waited as long as possible before calling a local butcher who has a shop in the local high street, yes he can supply me what i need but it is double the price per kilo !
ok if thats what i have to pay to get the wedding done then fair enough, i can claim cost back from my original butcher.

send a bod out to pick up beef from local guy and guess what ?

my original order turns up a day late.........

then it gets worse.

my second butcher turns up 8 hours late, telling me of problems they have with Covid compliance etc, etc.

so now i have 30kg of beef sirloin worth £600 sat in my fridge when i only needed 9kg !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2020)

Hmm. Be nice on the BBQ at the camp site .................


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2020)

I didn't win the $50 million dollar lottery.......again

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2020)

It really helps if you buy a ticket George ............

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2020)

Old joke but....

*A blonde, on the verge of bankruptcy, sees God as her only hope.
She prays to God for help – “God, please help me. I’ve lost my business and I need some money. I’m going to lose my house as well. Please let me win the Lottery.”
Lotto night comes and goes, and somebody else wins it.
The desperate blonde prays again – “God, please let me win the Lottery! I’ve lost my business, my house and now, I’m going to lose my car as well.“
This time too, she was unlucky, and someone else won the Lottery.
She again prayed – “My God, why have you forsaken me?”
“I’ve lost my business, my house, and my car. I have always been a good servant to you. Please let me win the Lottery just this one time so I can save the life of my kids.”
Suddenly, there was a flash of light and there emerged God.
God said to amazed blonde,
“Sweetheart, please work with me on this. Go and Buy a ticket”*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Hmm. Be nice on the BBQ at the camp site .................


Might sneak a few steaks off one for our next meet up Dogsbody !


----------



## at6 (Aug 29, 2020)

rochie said:


> Might sneak a few steaks off one for our next meet up Dogsbody !


And here I am stuck in California.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2020)

Well _someone_ has to live there ................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2020)

at6 said:


> And here I am stuck in California.


i would swap with you right now !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 30, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Well _someone_ has to live there ................


That's so you don't have to.


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 30, 2020)

This annoyed me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 30, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> This annoyed me.
> 
> View attachment 593306



*Well, now That just sucks when the Home country symbol offends the Interlopers!!!!!!
My daughter is a cop, my son-in-law is a pilot And an AM!*


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 30, 2020)

N4521U said:


> *Well, now That just sucks when the Home country symbol offends the Interlopers!!!!!!*



And the man is an AIR MARSHALL! Riding in that airplane and defending everyone on board is his JOB!

Do you think maybe that people who would be offended by the American Flag are the ones to worry about?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> This annoyed me.
> 
> View attachment 593306



I don’t know the entire details, so I will refrain from complete judgement at this time. However, according to Frontier Airlines has responded saying that he was not told to remove it because of the American flag or that it might offend people. He was told to remove it because the type of mask did not comply with the airlines policies. Had it been a mask that complied with the policies, but had an American flag on it, he could have worn it. He was offered a mask that conformed.

So it sounds like there might be more to this story...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2020)

And let’s not get too political (myself included). We have facebook for that.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 31, 2020)

My Mother-in-Law refused the help of her grandchildren, who spent most of the summer at her house to look after her as she is getting frail and has a heart condition. So instead, the week they came home to get ready for school, Ma-in-Law decides she's going to do her Fall cleaning. And fall she did. doing a header off the basement steps, breaking the bannister and ripping the pet gate off. She dragged herself back up the stairs, called her daughters, (NOT emergency medical help) and then had to wait 45 minutes for my wife and son to arrive. (In the meantime, she probably tidied up, too, since she was now expecting guests.) My wife called for an ambulance when she arrived and realized that Ma had NOT merely fallen a step or two, but more like six. Broken collar bone, severe head trauma, and several fractured vertebrae, dislocated hip. But she's a tough old bird. Doc says she can leave the hospital tomorrow. She can't go home again, so she's coming to our house. Now I have to convert our home into a handicapped accessible facility. Yay!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2020)

Good Lord, Greg. Hope she has a speedy recovery. Good luck with the conversions

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 1, 2020)

Interestingly, we sold our house last year because my wife was facing some health issues and we bought a house with an eye for handicapped accessibility. We'll need to put in a ramp outside, and make some handicapped friendly changes to the main floor bathroom. But the Ma-in-Law will not have to contend with stairs as there are two bedrooms on the main level as well as a full bath. The boys will have to share a bedroom again, but at least there are only two at home, and one is planning to go to college out of state next fall.


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 7, 2020)

I sold some mountain bike hydraulic brakes on eBay. I marked them as for parts or not working. I said parts or not working in the title and said it in bold underlined in the description.

They sell for a lot more than I expected and I am a happy mongrel 😀 I posted them. Just got a request for a refund because. Drum rolling your never going to expect this drums still rolling. They don't work 🤯. No shot Sherlock didn't you read the description. Err yes but I thought they would be working.

I don't think the population needs any more geniuses like this twit.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 9, 2020)

When the old CRT monitor I used with the PC in my hangar went belly up I devised a clever plan to replace it. I would buy a new flat screen TV to replace the old one in the den, which suffers from a green line down one side, an unstable tuner (got around that by using the HDMI output from the cable box) and an audio output so low and tinny that it would embarrass a 1959 pocket AM radio. Those problems do not hurt its use as a monitor, and I ordered a 32 inch RCA flat screen LED TV from Walmart to put in the den.

The new RCA set arrived today and I eagerly set it up. After hooking it up and turning it on, I found that the Menu screen was not very readable. And that proved to be the high point in the ownership of the device, because the screen dissolved into a random array of horizontal and vertical lines before going black.... 

I have notified the manufacturer; the first e-mail address they provided bounced. The reply I received said they were going to have to form a special team to address this inexplicable turn of events.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 9, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> I found that the Menu screen was not very readable. And that proved to be the high point in the ownership of the device, because the screen dissolved into a random array of horizontal and vertical lines before going black....


Sic semper wallyworld.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 9, 2020)

fastmongrel said:


> They don't work 🤯. No shot Sherlock didn't you read the description. Err yes but I thought they would be working.
> 
> I don't think the population needs any more geniuses like this twit.


Forget "ethnic cleansing", how about "intelligence cleansing"?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2020)

That's the problem, in the old days the idiots would have been eaten by wolves. Now, we've removed their natural preditor and they're breeding like rabbits and becoming politicians.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 10, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> That's the problem, in the old days the idiots would have been eaten by wolves. Now, we've removed their natural preditor and they're breeding like rabbits and becoming politicians.


The trouble with idiots of this type is they're not a genetic problem; they're a social problem. If we had a slower paced, less stressful society and fewer institutional barriers to equitable education, they'd be less prevalent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 10, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> The trouble with idiots of this type is they're not a genetic problem; they're a social problem. If we had a slower paced, less stressful society and fewer institutional barriers to equitable education, they'd be less prevalent.


I agree but there’s no going back. It seems that discussion of anything of importance is reduced to “sound bites”. Nuance or insight is lost.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 10, 2020)

Greg:

I understand your problem all too well. After my Mom had her heart attack in 1999, she came to live with either me or my brother. She liked my place much better, so it eventually became full time. Falls were a problem even before she developed dementia. I recommend that you have a way to configure your house so that she cannot get outside, such as with double cylinder deadbolts on the doors or sliding bolt latches that are too high for her to reach. Also install some sensor lights that will come on automatically at night in case she gets up to go to the bathroom. Eventually I had to leave the bathroom light on all night to make sure my Mom could figure out where it was.

Good luck!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 10, 2020)

Ma in Law is still sharp as a tack. It's just that her body can't keep up with her brain anymore. One thing we've discovered is she has sleep apnea (untreated) so she doesn't sleep more that an hour at a time before she wakes up and has to use the bathroom. It's like having a newborn in the house agian.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 11, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> I agree but there’s no going back. It seems that discussion of anything of importance is reduced to “sound bites”. Nuance or insight is lost.


Welcome to a sound byte world, where nuance and insight have become "political", hence off limits to anyone endeavoring to keep the peace.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 13, 2020)

Not annoyed, but a bit sad an shocked. A colleague of mine, who is also a good friend (played with her in a band for years) told me that she had cancer of the bladder. It was discovered back in May and she has spend the summer having chemotherapy etc. Now if everything goes well, they'll remove the bladder. I hadn't heard of this before because of the Covid situation which forces me to work from home so I can't be in touch with everybody. This made me miss this news. I guess that's the part that annoys me. Her situation made me think of Charles and Neil, both members of this forum who attracted the same disease years ago. Neil died about year after discovery and Charles some years later. I hope my friend's situation will be better and she'll be around for many years. Stay healthy folks!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Marcel.

On that note make sure you and your families get their routine checks. Cancer does not care about COVID-19. Get your skin cancer screenings, get your colonoscopy. Early detect can save your life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 13, 2020)

Really sad to hear that Marcel.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2020)

Saw a Christmas advert today - it's only mid September, for ****'s sake !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2020)

My Father-in-Law passed away this morning after a very long battle with various cancers, Lung and heart issues....had a pretty good innings a month shy of his 84th birthday.
RIP Alan.....

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Wayne, my condolences to you and the family.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2020)

Condolences to the family.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2020)

Dang it Wayne, my deepest sympathy to you and your wife.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2020)

my condolences Wayne, sad to hear

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 17, 2020)

Very sorry to hear that Wayne


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear that, my condolences.


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2020)

customer 
"can i have no mayonnaise in my egg mayo sandwich, i am on a dairy free diet ?"

me "please assure the customer, no cows eggs were used in making the mayonnaise !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 17, 2020)

My condolences on your family's loss. We all know it's coming someday. Still hurts when that day arrives. "Nobody gets out of life alive."


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear tha Wayne, our sympathies to you and your wife and all the loved ones he leaves behind.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2020)

Wayne, I am sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2020)

Gentlemen, thank you for your thoughts and condolences, my Wife and I appreciate it.


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2020)

very stressed.

step mother has a couple of weeks left to live.
feeling unsure hotel is going to survive, dont need to be looking for a new job at 50 !
found out company is de-defrauding the government job retention scheme by making me work but claiming i am still on furlough, should report it but that could jeopardize my job even more, not to mention a few others.
didn't get payed properly because of above.
car is due MOT and service this week.
check engine warning light came on in car this morning.

can feel myself shaking constantly and having difficulty making sound decisions at work today


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2020)

So sorry fir all of this. My thoughts are with you

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So sorry fir all of this. My thoughts are with you


thank you.

forgot to add.

we have a member of staff self isolating because of suspected Covid symptoms and are waiting on her test results, company hass advised if we have to close due to covid rules we will only get statutory sick pay which is about £95 per week !
if this is true and does happen i will be reporting them re the fraud of the furlough scheme


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 28, 2020)

rochie said:


> thank you.
> 
> forgot to add.
> 
> ...


Nuclear option! MP2U. Good luck! I had to make a career change at 50 and survived. In fact, thrived and enjoyed it. Choose it for the people, not the pay or the prestige.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2020)

Sorry to hear all this Karl, must be a really trying time. Hope it all works out re the job, and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2020)

cheers Wes, Terry.

sure i'll be fine in the end but keeping positive is pretty difficult right now !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2020)

rochie said:


> very stressed.
> 
> step mother has a couple of weeks left to live.
> feeling unsure hotel is going to survive, dont need to be looking for a new job at 50 !
> ...


Keep breathing. You made it thus far being 50. Roll with the waves, do not go head on in situations that are not your responsibility.
Yes you get knocked about and it is very stressfull. However i am sure you being a chef you will find a way to cope. Wont be easy.
About the car. There must be a club with members that can read out the car. Could be a sensor being funny, does not have to be mega problematic. If you fancy to try it yourself there are obd cables and computer programs that will help for the more simple things. 
Perhaps not my place to even try to lift your spirit, not ever having met you, but i will give it a whirl . That is i think also what members of this little piece of the internet try to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2020)

Good luck Karl, that REALLY blows!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Keep breathing. You made it thus far being 50. Roll with the waves, do not go head on in situations that are not your responsibility.
> Yes you get knocked about and it is very stressfull. However i am sure you being a chef you will find a way to cope. Wont be easy.
> About the car. There must be a club with members that can read out the car. Could be a sensor being funny, does not have to be mega problematic. If you fancy to try it yourself there are obd cables and computer programs that will help for the more simple things.
> Perhaps not my place to even try to lift your spirit, not ever having met you, but i will give it a whirl . That is i think also what members of this little piece of the internet try to do.


my car feels pretty normal to be honest so it is probably a wonky sensor but just one more annoying thing today !

the positive words from you guys helps a lot and also keeps my feet on the ground to battle through the crap ahead


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hoping all turns out well Karl

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Hoping all turns out well Karl


Me too mate


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 28, 2020)

Hang in there, Rochie!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lawrence Marsh (Oct 2, 2020)

The Facebook Ayatollah so-called moderators.


----------



## rochie (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you gentleman.

Unfortunately my stepmother died yesterday, just 5 weeks after diagnosis, we think she has been hiding this for a long time.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2020)

So sorry to hear this Karl. Thoughts are with you and yours


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)

Very sorry to hear that Karl. Condolences to you and the Family there.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

Sorry to hear that. Condolences to you and the family.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2020)

Lawrence Marsh said:


> The Facebook Ayatollah so-called moderators.



Excuse me?

if you don’t like moderators or staff you can contact us directly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2020)

rochie said:


> Thank you gentleman.
> 
> Unfortunately my stepmother died yesterday, just 5 weeks after diagnosis, we think she has been hiding this for a long time.



My deepest condolences. Your entire family is in my thoughts.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2020)

Dammit Karl, my deepest sympathy to you and your wife.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2020)

Condolences Karl to you and your family, you take care Brother....


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2020)

Thank you Gents, much appreciated


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2020)

Darned Internet connection - off, on, off every couple of minutes.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2020)

People...


----------



## at6 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> My Father-in-Law passed away this morning after a very long battle with various cancers, Lung and heart issues....had a pretty good innings a month shy of his 84th birthday.
> RIP Alan.....


You have my deepest condolences. I can truly sympathize with your loss.


----------



## at6 (Oct 6, 2020)

My condolences to you Karl. If your relationship with your Step-mother was anything like mine was with my Step-mother, I know your sense of loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> if you don’t like moderators or staff you can contact us directly.


He is talking about Facebook Chris


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2020)

Condolences Karl. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2020)

Marcel said:


> He is talking about Facebook Chris



I thought he was taking a dig at us, calling us Facebook Ayotala moderators.

My apolgies.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I thought he was taking a dig at us, calling us Facebook Ayotala moderators.
> 
> My apolgies.


Hadn’t read it that way maybe we should ask him?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Hadn’t read it that way maybe we should ask him?



Sending you a PM.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2020)

at6 said:


> You have my deepest condolences. I can truly sympathize with your loss.



Cheers mate, Thanks.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 7, 2020)

Dingbat that got in front of me at the Taco Bell drive through last night and kept trying to order a flipping Cheeseburger!!! Hello, its Taco Bell, how about an order of pull your head out of your arse instead. Took a good five minutes to give her order and I was trapped in line behind her and other cars piling up behind me..


----------



## at6 (Oct 7, 2020)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Dingbat that got in front of me at the Taco Bell drive through last night and kept trying to order a flipping Cheeseburger!!! Hello, its Taco Bell, how about an order of pull your head out of your arse instead. Took a good five minutes to give her order and I was trapped in line behind her and other cars piling up behind me..


She must have been from Seattle.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2020)

Been there, done that, Buck - and the winner was the female last week, who pulled up to the order/menu thingy and spend a couple minutes fumbling around before ordering.
It became aparent what the delay was: she was looking for a mask to put on so she could speak to the menu!

Seriously...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> Been there, done that, Buck - and the winner was the female last week, who pulled up to the order/menu thingy and spend a couple minutes fumbling around before ordering.
> It became aparent what the delay was: she was looking for a mask to put on so she could speak to the menu!
> 
> Seriously...



We seriously need to consider having people pass an IQ test before allowing them out in public. 

First question: Spell IQ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 8, 2020)

....or breed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> ....or breed.


Ok...let's see...

B - R - E - D - E
B - R - E - A - D - E
B - R - E - E - D

How'd I do?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok...let's see...
> 
> B - R - E - D - E
> B - R - E - A - D - E
> ...



Not bad considering it only took you three times to spell it correctly, even with it being spelled out for you in the post just before yours. 

2nd question, spell bread and use it in a sentence.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2020)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Not bad considering it only took you three times to spell it correctly, even with it being spelled out for you in the post just before yours.
> 
> 2nd question, spell bread and use it in a sentence.


Hmm...

Oh look, a Martlet!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> ....or breed.



...or vote.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 16, 2020)

First off, my sincere condolences to both Wayne and Karl on your recent loss(es), it is no easy time when a loved one departs this life, my thoughts are with you both.

----------------------------------------------------------------

I'm not sure if this annoyed me today or just depressed me, but did you ever wake up in a reflective mood and really, I mean _REALLY_ start questioning your life choices? That's the day for me so far. It doesn't help that it's an absolutely beautiful morning here in the Tampa Bay area, CAVU with a magnificent sunrise. I was literally standing on the street corner lamenting giving up on GA flying all those years ago. It also doesn't help that I drive by the Clearwater Air Park to and from my office.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Oct 16, 2020)

rochie said:


> very stressed.
> 
> step mother has a couple of weeks left to live.
> feeling unsure hotel is going to survive, dont need to be looking for a new job at 50 !
> ...



*Hi Karl*, I believe a man with your talents will come through your current troubles with flying colors, these may be some trying times but it seems to me you have a great family and I am confident you'll overcome these difficulties. Keep the faith brother, I was unceremoniously burned by my career choice when I was 55 and still had early teens (3) living at home and was the sole provider. I spent almost one year to the day out of work, (talk about sleepless nights) fortunately my wife and I had planned ahead, but I can tell you we shaved it mighty close, when I came to Clearwater we had $1,100.00 USD in the bank. It will all work out for the best my friend, of that I have no doubt.

Hey, if all else fails, there's a ton of upscale restaurants around here that could use your talents, if you don't mind constant sunshine and 80F weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Hey, if all else fails, there's a ton of upscale restaurants around here that could use your talents, if you don't mind constant sunshine and 80F weather.



thank you sir, and i wish !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2020)

The fact that friends can no longer discuss things, and have differing opinions without fear of offending them or risk their friendship. People have forgotten how to communicate.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 17, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The fact that friends can no longer discuss things, and have differing opinions without fear of offending them or risk their friendship. People have forgotten how to communicate.


The evolution of competing narratives around the same events, each with it's own tribal vocabulary evolved to "push the buttons" of anyone who's not a "true believer", is turning the middle ground into a yawning chasm we don't have the words to reach across.
In the words of the redoubtable Barry Gibb:
"It's only words, and words are all I have, to take your heart away".


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 27, 2020)

What's worse than losing your 5/16 wrench at work?
Finding half of it.

Well, at least I identified the grinding sound coming from the gears.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2020)

Yikes!!!!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey, once I knocked all the wrench fragments out of the gear teeth, squirted a little more heavy duty grease in there, turned up the radio, you hardly even notice.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 4, 2020)

Fuck!ng P-39s (Again)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2020)

But if you removed the "s" from "Fuck!ng P-39s" the CG would shift towards the nose.................. 
--------------------------
Ok, even though this was REALLY annoying I had to laugh.

So I find a 16mm home movie on evilBay from 1937 with "Martin Bomber" as a description. Awesome! This is when the aircraft was not too old and with it being a home movie hardly anybody would have seen it before. So I buy it for $33. I then spend $70 to have it converted to digital. After 2 months of waiting it's finally ready and after an hour of issues with the software, I FINALLY get to watch it. I know what you're saying, David, show us the pic!!!! Well, here is a still from the "Martin Bomber" movie I spent $100 on getting....................


















I spent $100 for a stranger's family vacation.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 11, 2020)

That's bad.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 11, 2020)

We've got mice. 
They chewed through the wiring for the dishwasher.
NOT covered by warranty!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2020)

I didn't think mice were covered by warranty anyway ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 12, 2020)

You would hope that the little suckers would get electrocuted when they chewed through the power cord.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 16, 2020)

2019–20 Iranian protests - Wikipedia

one year passed ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2020)

Well, we have had a covid breakout in our area, whole list of places the infected visited was posted ......my wife and daughter were at one of them in the time frame given, so off to Test station today...8 hours in line waiting for a test......bummer, but we must protect our new Grand daughter, no matter the cost.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 17, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Well, we have had a covid breakout in our area, whole list of places the infected visited was posted ......my wife and daughter were at one of them in the time frame given, so off to Test station today...8 hours in line waiting for a test......bummer, but we must protect our new Grand daughter, no matter the cost.....


Sad to hear about your wife and daughter, dear Wayne. I hope You and your family be okay.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2020)

Dam good grandparents!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 17, 2020)

Hmm. Standing in line with other potential Covid patients. No risk of spread there.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

Damned Windows 10 auto up-dates !!!
I'd just started typing an important letter, which I wanted to get in the mail this evening, when a Win 10 up-date kicked in, locking me out for just short of 2 hours !!!
Needless to say, i missed the mail collection.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Damned Windows 10 auto up-dates !!!
> I'd just started typing an important letter, which I wanted to get in the mail this evening, when a Win 10 up-date kicked in, locking me out for just short of 2 hours !!!
> Needless to say, i missed the mail collection.


You can stop win10 updating for up to 3 weeks. Or set it to update at a certain time of day. 

Look in the settings.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2020)

Did that, but then it just "popped up". Very annoying !


----------



## rochie (Nov 26, 2020)

Small beer maybe but crappy documentary "aircraft stories" about American Fighters !

A couple of gems.

The multi role P-51 had 8 guns whilst showing film of P-47's strafing an airfield.

First American jet fighters were the P-80 shooting star and P-84 thunderjet.

in the Korean war American straight wing fighters encountered the swept wing MiG 1S's ?????

turned over after those 5 minutes


----------



## PlasticHero (Dec 3, 2020)

Not sure if this is the place to post this or not. I am always searching the internet dreaming of what kit I want and for the past year, I've run across a website that sells all kinds of stuff including models. They have crazy low prices; and free shipping after $40. Sounds good, right? The problem and my concern is the site name is gone in a month, and there is another new site that looks the same with the same prices and shipping deal. No proof, but I am VERY suspicious and won't be sending them my credit card and waiting to see if I ever hear from them again. Because it changes all the time, I can't warn you of a specific name.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 3, 2020)

Sounds suspicious

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 3, 2020)

PlasticHero said:


> Not sure if this is the place to post this or not. I am always searching the internet dreaming of what kit I want and for the past year, I've run across a website that sells all kinds of stuff including models. They have crazy low prices; and free shipping after $40. Sounds good, right? The problem and my concern is the site name is gone in a month, and there is another new site that looks the same with the same prices and shipping deal. No proof, but I am VERY suspicious and won't be sending them my credit card and waiting to see if I ever hear from them again. Because it changes all the time, I can't warn you of a specific name.


Just out of curiosity, are there U.S. based sites that are safe? If it is not Forum policy to list that, please send me a pm.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2020)

Lazy bastar£$ who dont clean the snow off of all their vehicle windows before driving. If you can't reach get a snow brush with a longer handle or get a smaller vehicle.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 3, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Lazy bastar£$ who dont clean the snow off of all their vehicle windows before driving. If you can't reach get a snow brush with a linger handle.of get a smaller vehicle.


You’re preaching to the choir, brother.


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cut them some slack, they are trying to simulate driving a tank while buttoned up. 

Of course driving buttoned up tanks isn't a real good idea either

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 3, 2020)

Is that an M-551A Sheridan?


----------



## jgreiner (Dec 4, 2020)

STUPID people on these here interwebs. Got into a knock down, drag out with a genius who was trying to tell me there's no difference and/or determination of calling someone an actor or actress. He was referring to a female as an actor and I said "don't you mean actress"? He "informed me" there's no difference. I shat you not.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2020)

If there is no difference ... why the hell the two nouns exist . When I was teaching the English I was told that the man and woman are irregular. Therefore their children are too. So in the case it must be the same rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

jgreiner said:


> STUPID people on these here interwebs. Got into a knock down, drag out with a genius who was trying to tell me there's no difference and/or determination of calling someone an actor or actress. He was referring to a female as an actor and I said "don't you mean actress"? He "informed me" there's no difference. I shat you not.


Actor - Wikipedia


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2020)

Actor or Actress? Who cares?

It’s like Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays. Who flippen cares? Stupid fake war on Christmas. People worry about and get bent out of shape over stupid shit.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actor or Actress? Who cares?
> 
> It’s like Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays. People worry about and get bent out of shape over stupid shit.
> 
> View attachment 603795


Not even with your manhood would I!
Jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2020)

I prefer gender neutral terms like: idiot, dumb*ss, dipsh*t.............

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sturzkampfflugzeug (Dec 4, 2020)

A guy who literally didn't know anything about aircraft tried to tell me that Flak Bait was made as a US anti-air practice target because it was named that

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 4, 2020)

Sturzkampfflugzeug said:


> A guy who literally didn't know anything about aircraft tried to tell me that Flak Bait was made as a US anti-air practice target because it was named that


That's what happens when you're dealing with A$$ maggots.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sturzkampfflugzeug (Dec 4, 2020)

at6 said:


> That's what happens when you're dealing with A$$ maggots.


I genuinely got angy and had to prove to his arse that Flak Bait got it's name because of the beatings it took before it's demise


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 4, 2020)

Perhaps he was confused by the fact that many B-26s were converted or purpose built as as TB-26s, aka AT-23s, for use as high speed target tugs. They often sported names befitting their mission and there were probably a few that sported that moniker.


----------



## Sturzkampfflugzeug (Dec 4, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Perhaps he was confused by the fact that many B-26s were converted or purpose built as as TB-26s, aka AT-23s, for use as high speed target tugs. They often sported names befitting their mission and there were probably a few that sported that moniker.


I asked him if he meant about them. He said no. Just that one specific B26


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 5, 2020)

Then he should be rightly shunned.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jgreiner (Dec 5, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actor or Actress? Who cares?
> 
> It’s like Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays. Who flippen cares? Stupid fake war on Christmas. People worry about and get bent out of shape over stupid shit.
> 
> View attachment 603795



My apologies for evidently pissing in your Wheaties. Oh and Merry Christmas!


----------



## jgreiner (Dec 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Actor - Wikipedia



Actress - Merriam-Webster Dictionary

I guess the Academy Awards, etc. haven't had their shat together for quite a while since there have been separate categories for Best ACTOR and Best ACTRESS for.........oh hell, at least the 56 yrs I've been stealing oxygen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2020)

jgreiner said:


> My apologies for evidently pissing in your Wheaties. Oh and Merry Christmas!



Oh you didn’t piss in mine, I was only pointing out how arguing over actor or actress is stupid. People get worked up over bullshit.

Nor does Merry Christmas offend me, so nice try. I hope you have a Happy Stolen Pagan Holidays as well, and enjoy your fake war on Christmas.


----------



## jgreiner (Dec 5, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh you didn’t piss in mine, I was only pointing out how arguing over actor or actress is stupid. People get worked up over bullshit.
> 
> Nor does Merry Christmas offend me, so nice try. I hope you have a Happy Stolen Pagan Holidays as well, and enjoy your fake war on Christmas.



When did I say I was fighting a war on Christmas? There was nothing cryptic in my message.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2020)

Yay!
It's almost time for Saturnalia!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 6, 2020)

I fought AND won the war against the War Against Christmas. 
On the Long Island Railroad, Human Resources announced that we’re not to wish each other “Merry Christmas” but “Happy Holidays” or “Season’s Greetings”. Well, they forgot I had a radio and no adult supervision. I contacted all trains under my jurisdiction with a Merry Christmas (in addition to orders and messages). On Christmas Eve or Christmas Day (depending on my schedule) I put on my Santa face and red coat and waved at every passing train as St. Nick. I did this for years. Train crews always asked me if Santa will be at Queens Tower this year. I dared management to come after me. That policy was left to die. 
And I’m not Christian.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2020)

We all have to wear the silly things, but please dispose of them properly. Walking around in the woods, I saw dozens of them, lying on the ground, hanging in the bushes etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 6, 2020)

Marcel said:


> We all have to wear the silly things, but please dispose of them properly. Walking around in the woods, I saw dozens of them, lying on the ground, hanging in the bushes etc


I used to count the used Huggies and Pampers hanging from trees at the river after a flood. The trees were well festooned with them.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 6, 2020)

at6 said:


> i used to count the used Huggies and Pampers hanging from tree at the river after a flood. The trees were well festooned with them.


I guess I’ve been decorating Christmas trees wrong.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 6, 2020)

if your a toff that is part of a grouse shooting party at my hotel you can ignore all covid rules !

we have a group of 9 people just sat in our bar drinking, all sat around a small table, no masks, not eating food, all of which break the current covid restrictions for our area.

my bosses solution, put empty plates in front of everyone so it looks like they are dining !

guess duty of care to staff is not that important.


----------



## Sturzkampfflugzeug (Dec 7, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Then he should be rightly shunned.


genuinely. i cant get over the people who act like they know something but they dont know anything


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 7, 2020)

rochie said:


> if your a toff that is part of a grouse shooting party at my hotel you can ignore all covid rules !
> 
> we have a group of 9 people just sat in our bar drinking, all sat around a small table, no masks, not eating food, all of wich break the current covid restrictions for our area.
> 
> ...


I now know a new word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 7, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> I now know a new word.


Which one


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 7, 2020)

rochie said:


> Which one


ALL OF THEM!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2020)

Covidholes?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 7, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Covidholes?


Gesundheit

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Covidholes?


Oh boy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another name to call the politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 7, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Covidholes?


did i type that ? 
Big fingers small keys !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 8, 2020)

rochie said:


> did i type that ?
> Big fingers small keys !


Official Railroad nomenclature is “Fat Finger Syndrome”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2020)

Or to give it the official Latin name, Dickwitius digitaluus !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2020)

In programmer terms, it's "PEBKAC".
"Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 9, 2020)

Fridge died today yesterday. Actually its probably been bad for a while, but it stopped cooling completely overnight.
On the plus side, my friendly neighborhood appliance store promised delivery of a new one tomorrow. 
Probably two to three weeks out had I ordered from one of the big box stores.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2020)

Bummer Greg. I remember when our last fridge died. The wife purchased one while I was in camp and when I got home, it was running but sitting in the middle of the kitchen. She was unaware that they came in different heights so I had to raise some cupboards up. Of course the stove didn't match the fridge now so out that went


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 9, 2020)

That was the start of my kitchen remodel back in '14.
Got a great deal on a fridge on clearance. But when they delivered it, it didn't even fit through the kitchen door! They plunked it in the middle of the dining room and left. I had to tear out the cabinets on two walls and replace them, leaving sufficient clearance between for the fridge. Figured, well, that's half the room, might as well go the distance. Of course the floor needed to be replaced, too. A week after I finished the kitchen, we had guests over and one of their kids managed to plug the upstairs toilet and jam the handle so the flap didn't seal. First thing I knew about it was when I heard what sounded like a fountain. Water was running down the stairwell, cascading down the walls, and from the ceiling.
Nice thing about old houses - real plaster walls don't absorb water like sheetrock does. So once we mopped up we were good to go. Unfortunately, cheap, MDF cabinets do. But I just slapped a sheet of oak veneer plywood against the water damaged cabinet side and no one is the wiser.


----------



## yosimitesam (Dec 10, 2020)

Left the top kitchen cabinet door open, bent down to pick up a paper towel I dropped, raised up and slammed my head into the corner of the door. No blood but lots of pain and invective. Bad Karma day. Should have stayed in bed.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 10, 2020)

Tried to set up an appointment with the DMV (Department of Motor Vehicles) online. Round and round we went.


----------



## at6 (Dec 10, 2020)

yosimitesam said:


> Left the top kitchen cabinet door open, bent down to pick up a paper towel I dropped, raised up and slammed my head into the corner of the door. No blood but lots of pain and invective. Bad Karma day. Should have stayed in bed.


At least I'm not the only one who's ever done that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 10, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Tried to set up an appointment with the DMV (Department of Motor Vehicles) online. Round and round we went.


DMV never changes no matter what state you live in. Yee hah!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 11, 2020)

My wife spent most of the spring trying to renew her license, but because they had entered her name wrong into their database at some point they kept rejecting her application. Pretty appalling, trying to prove you exist to a government agency. We finally had to provide every document ever created for her before they corrected the error.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 11, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> My wife spent most of the spring trying to renew her license, but because they had entered her name wrong into their database at some point they kept rejecting her application. Pretty appalling, trying to prove you exist to a government agency. We finally had to provide every document ever created for her before they corrected the error.


Same thing happened to me when I joined the Navy. My last name sounds like the abbreviation of a common female first name, and my first name is a common surname. Naturally, somewhere between my recruiter and boot camp some unknown functionary "corrected" the apparent error, and in the harsh hurry-up of check-in night, I was accused of falsifying documents when I filled out paperwork. I was handed up the senior enlisted chain of command at the processing hall until they woke the Command Duty Officer, and I wound up maintaining to an exhausted, irate Commander that, yes, the Navy had my name wrong, while the rest of my company-to-be stood at attention "nuts-to-butts" wondering if they would see any rack time before 0530 reveille, and cursing my sorry ass. Needless to say all my civilian clothing, wallet, driver's license, etc had already been taken away and bundled up for shipment home, so I had no documentation to back me up. The feeling of helplessness is profound.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 11, 2020)

Just found out I have to work nights all next week I guess working nights for 4 months this last summer didn't count for anything. If I'm ever asked to 'Volunteer" to work nights like I have been and have done in the past I'm going to tell them where they can shove it.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 11, 2020)

T Bolt said:


> Just found out I have to work nights all next week I guess working nights for 4 months this last summer didn't count for anything. If I'm ever asked to 'Volunteer" to work nights like I have been and have done in the past I'm going to tell them where they can shove it.


Would that be where the light don’t shine?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 11, 2020)

You Bet !!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Tried to set up an appointment with the DMV (Department of Motor Vehicles) online. Round and round we went.


Bought a trailer at Harbor Freight last year, but didn't get it assembled until last spring.
Tried to register it, but was told it had to be inspected because it was new, BUT can't get it inspected because they don't do that right now because of the pandemic.
I am also in "trouble" because it was supposed to be registered within 10 days of purchase.
I told the lady on the phone that it was still in two boxes within 10 days of purchase and she said "that is no excuse, sir".

For two cents, I'd take that mother f****er apart and take the pile to DMV and tell them the lady on the phone said it's ok to register an unassembled trailer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Dec 13, 2020)

@ T Bolt & post 10,168 - In my experience, that situation is covered by the word "voluntold" ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 13, 2020)

I gotta remember that one.


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Dec 13, 2020)

I cannot take credit for that one. For me, the origin is lost in the historical myths & mists of military service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2020)

People really needed to go shopping on Black Friday with the whole family, nice and cozy, with the result that Covid numbers doubled and we will now be in total lockdown until half of January.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 14, 2020)

Marcel said:


> People really needed to go shopping on Black Friday with the whole family, nice and cozy, with the result that Covid numbers doubled and we will now be in total lockdown until half of January.


Our infection and fatality rates have spiked way higher than their springtime peaks, but we're still only in "partial" rather than "hard" lockdown, and the Governor says to expect this to continue until we reach 85% vaccination rate, probably next September. We have had the lowest infection rates in the eastern US, consequently low on the priority list for vaccine distribution. Our Public Health Commissioner says vaccine or no vaccine, seniors should plan on a lockdown lifestyle for the rest of our lives.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Marcel said:


> People really needed to go shopping on Black Friday with the whole family, nice and cozy, with the result that Covid numbers doubled and we will now be in total lockdown until half of January.


It is not black friday only. How about the schools? Our precious little super spreaders. Or how about the building industrie? Guys working very close together. Spending lunch coffee etc on a small warmed unit? Airports not closed for personal travels, open borders for tourists. Perhaps economics above public safety. Anyway there are much more reasons then only the public from the hurd in the street. Thats a part of the problem, but in my opinion, far from the whole picture.


----------



## rochie (Dec 14, 2020)

in my hotel we are serving rich guests from a sister hotel that is closed due to tighter covid restriction in their area.
these"ruperts" dont believe any rules apply to them at all !
then there are normal folks who think because they are in a hotel restrictions dont apply.
then our MD comes up with idea to circumvent the no drinking except during a meal rule by telling us to leave the customers desert plate on the table in front of them so they can continue to order beer/wine etc as they are "still eating"
i am praying we go into the highest covid restriction tier later this week just to piss him off !
the only downside to that would be i would be home at Christmas and have to do the whole family get together thing !
i've only had 2 Christmas days off work since 1985 !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2020)

Well, Red Two, if you have Christmas off, you could avoid the "get together" thing by booking into an hotel ......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 14, 2020)

great idea !


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2020)

Would love to invite you over for Christmas, Karl, but unfortunately international travelling is restricted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> It is not black friday only. How about the schools? Our precious little super spreaders. Or how about the building industrie? Guys working very close together. Spending lunch coffee etc on a small warmed unit? Airports not closed for personal travels, open borders for tourists. Perhaps economics above public safety. Anyway there are much more reasons then only the public from the hurd in the street. Thats a part of the problem, but in my opinion, far from the whole picture.


Sure, but the way shopping people behave just represents the general attitude which brought us all into this mess.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Sure, but the way shopping people behave just represents the general attitude which brought us all into this mess.


On that i agree 100%


----------



## at6 (Dec 22, 2020)

Watching news about new Stimulus check and and a$$hole was complaining about it would help with groceries but not enough to buy presents for his grandchildren. In that case STARVE TO DEATH PIG DROPPING. Food first. Sperm vermin last.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2020)

The amount of spammers seems to increase per day. Luckily the forum’s software stops most of them, but it’s annoying all the same

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 22, 2020)

at6 said:


> Watching news about new Stimulus check and and a$$hole was complaining about it would help with groceries but not enough to buy presents for his grandchildren. In that case STARVE TO DEATH PIG DROPPING. Food first. Sperm vermin last.


To heck with the grandkids, it's not big enough for the down payment on that new car I've had my eye on.
Guess I'll just spend it on more gourmet ice cream to put in the freezer.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 30, 2020)

Hotel closed again.

Also if i go missing its because police have discovered the bodies of the three noisy bastards next door, they have been warned !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 30, 2020)

rochie said:


> Hotel closed again.
> 
> Also if i go missing its because police have discovered the bodies of the three noisy bastards next door, they have been warned !


Would you like youre dead body medium or rare madam? Yes we do have doggie bags...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2020)

Well Karl, I can loan you a black Nomex overall, S10 respirator and other stuff, if you want to do a late night visit to scare the s**t out of them !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 30, 2020)

Don't eatem all.,Save a little us too.


----------



## rochie (Dec 31, 2020)

Appearing over the fence separating out gardens and asking them nicely to "pack the fu***ng noise in" seemed to work, they were quiet the rest of the night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2020)

Good result then, although I suppose the MP5 and L2 grenades may have convinced them .................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 31, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Good result then, although I suppose the MP5 and L2 grenades may have convinced them .................


I'll still have them off you if you've still got them just in case mate !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 4, 2021)

rochie said:


> Hotel closed again.
> 
> Also if i go missing its because police have discovered the bodies of the three noisy bastards next door, they have been warned !


You were with me the whole time. I got witnesses quite reasonably priced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2021)

Started to use FB again after a 3 months pause. But events in America pulled every troll back into my timeline, filling it with political BS (not taking sides here, it’s all BS). So I uninstalled FB again today. I can perfectly live without it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2021)

I installed Facebook about 15 years ago. Uninstalled it 5 minutes later

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 7, 2021)

Never had it, never will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 7, 2021)

I've only got so much time to waste in a day. I prefer to waste it here.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 8, 2021)

Supposed to get snow and no snow.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 10, 2021)

We weren't suppose to get snow and shazam there it is.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 10, 2021)

I use to listen to the news but there is so much bs that angered me so much that I've stopped listening to the news altogether. Starting to feel my old self again.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2021)

Been told hotel will be closed until at least April !


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 13, 2021)

That sucks from an employment standpoint.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 17, 2021)

As a sideline I do bicycle and motorcycle maintenance and repairs. It's been very useful while I have been on covid furlough. 2 weeks ago I was contacted by someone who had got my number from another customer texted me wanting a bicycle repair. No problems we agreed a day and time to drop the bike off. I waited in on the afternoon agreed but no show or reply to my texts or phone call. An afternoon wasted.

At 12.36 today a text pops up from Mr No Show "are you in can I drop bike off now". I sent a short 3 word polite reply declining the offer of work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2021)

Got a call earlier today, from the owner of the caravan and camping site in Norfolk, where I sited my caravan last summer.
The site, and his house, is flooded, and under three feet of water. He and his wife have had to move out, into rented accommodation, and it's going to be some time before things can be cleaned up.
Looks like I've lost my van then, but I can't check or do anything until the current Covid restrictions are lifted.
B*gger ! I was looking forward to getting down there at Easter, and setting up for the summer !!
Maybe I should have bough bl**dy boat instead - not a happy bunny !!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 17, 2021)

That sucks Terry. Maybe the water isn't that high where your parked and the water didn't get inside


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 17, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> That sucks Terry. Maybe the water isn't that high where your parked and the water didn't get inside



It's Norfolk and most of the county is flatter than a Pool table.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Got a call earlier today, from the owner of the caravan and camping site in Norfolk, where I sited my caravan last summer.
> The site, and his house, is flooded, and under three feet of water. He and his wife have had to move out, into rented accommodation, and it's going to be some time before things can be cleaned up.
> Looks like I've lost my van then, but I can't check or do anything until the current Covid restrictions are lifted.
> B*gger ! I was looking forward to getting down there at Easter, and setting up for the summer !!
> Maybe I should have bough bl**dy boat instead - not a happy bunny !!



Sorry to hear that , my friend.  I hope it has not been flooded fully causing its total destruction.


----------



## rochie (Jan 17, 2021)

As already said you mate, absolutely gutted for you, will help out when we're able to get down there.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2021)

Unfortunately, the depth of three feet of water is where the 'van is located - the remainder of the site must be under four to maybe six feet of water, as it's lower-lying, near the river !
The pic below shows the van, at the same elevation as the owner's house, which is just visible behind the van, and the red arrow shows a height of approximately three feet, possibly a touch more.
I'm thinking that the only thing that can be saved is possibly some of the fittings, such as ridge, cooker etc, to be sold as scrap or spares, if not totally ruined by water. The rest, even if not under water, will surely be ruined by damp.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Now that sucks bigtime. Sorry to hear that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 28, 2021)

WORST WEBSITE EVER!

I have been notified that I will have to report for Federal Jury Duty in the middle of February. Looking at the 54 mile drive each way I found that I have no option but to use the toll roads. So I decided I would get an e-pass account rather than stop at all those toll booths and fumble for money.

I looked at the options on the website and decided that I would order a transponder that could be moved from car to car. I clicked on that option and they had me enter name, screen name, password, e-mail address - and the serial number of the transponder you were ordering. Uh, you are ordering a transponder and they want you to order the serial number of the unit you do not have yet? I assume that agency does not have a no-drug use policy; they ought to change that.

Okay, so if I can't order a transponder I'll get a sticker for the windshield. They ask for the same information, including your driver's license number. But the website says that my driver's license number is not a valid one! So much for that idea, too! I assume that agency does not have a no-stupid policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 28, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> WORST WEBSITE EVER!
> 
> I have been notified that I will have to report for Federal Jury Duty in the middle of February. Looking at the 54 mile drive each way I found that I have no option but to use the toll roads. So I decided I would get an e-pass account rather than stop at all those toll booths and fumble for money.
> 
> ...


That’s incredible. I thought NY DMV was bad.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 28, 2021)

Bloody nose half the night, did not sleep well because of it, and the first thing spoken to me this morning by a co-worker was "You look like sh!t". Thanks forinforming me, I wouldn't have realized that I felt like sh!t without someone telling me!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 28, 2021)

That’s what co-workers are for.


----------



## at6 (Jan 28, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> WORST WEBSITE EVER!
> 
> I have been notified that I will have to report for Federal Jury Duty in the middle of February. Looking at the 54 mile drive each way I found that I have no option but to use the toll roads. So I decided I would get an e-pass account rather than stop at all those toll booths and fumble for money.
> 
> ...





SaparotRob said:


> That’s incredible. I thought NY DMV was bad.


If you think NY DMV is bad, try the CA DMV.


----------



## at6 (Jan 28, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Bloody nose half the night, did not sleep well because of it, and the first thing spoken to me this morning by a co-worker was "You look like sh!t". Thanks forinforming me, I wouldn't have realized that I felt like sh!t without someone telling me!!!





SaparotRob said:


> That’s what co-workers are for.


Did you at least that person that they smelled like sh!t?


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 28, 2021)

at6 said:


> If you think NY DMV is bad, try the CA DMV.


I did. 1985. I thought the pastries were a little stale but the salad bar was nice.


----------



## at6 (Jan 29, 2021)

They had pastries and a salad bar? You sure weren't in Fresno.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 29, 2021)

Diamond Bar.


----------



## at6 (Jan 29, 2021)

That explains it. Better service there. They feel that they should feed you before they "screw you". I pay more for registration now than I did when my 1984 Toyota was new.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 29, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Diamond Bar.


As in Diamond Bar, Southern California?

And let's talk about the California DMV:
So I recently bought an '07 Chevy HHR both for parts for my '11 HHR panel and as a future project.
It's engine is blown (no big deal, I don't intend to drive it) BUT I am being told that it needs a smog certificate to transfer the title.
I calmly explain to the idiot...err, woman, behind the counter that I just want to transfer the title and place it on "non-op" status (non-operative) because it's going to sit for a few years.
"But sir, you need to have a smog certificate and insurance before you can transfer the title".
I stared at her for what seemed like an eternity - then calmly said, speaking slowly: "it has a blown engine, it does not run. It is not intended to be driven any time soon. It's parked on private property where it will be worked on over the next several years and no need for insurance because it has a blown engine and cannot be driven".
She took a moment to process all that and then said: "but sir, you need to have a smog certificate before I can transfer the title"
*sigh*
Me: "so how do I get a smog certificate if it doesn't run?"
Her: "you just take it to an approved smog inspection shop"
Me: "did you miss the part where I said it cannot run?"
Her: "Sir, look, you just need to have it done before the title can be transferred, ok?"

I gave up...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 29, 2021)

One day around 1975 I went out a search mission, looking for a homebuilt biplane that had disappeared between Enid OK and Amarillo TX. It was then that I found out that the people in NW OK had an interesting approach to disposing of older vehicles. They took them out to a spot in the middle of nowhere and park them, usually on the edge of a ravine that they might want to fill up with something.

And there the old cars stayed. In OK, say you bought a 1955 Chevy new, drove it for 6 years and it suffered from a busted block, and you parked it in the barn and then came back in 1974 and decided it was worth restoring, the DMV would inform you that you owed all the back taxes from 1961 to 1974. Just because you were not licensing it and driving it during those 13 years did not mean you were forgiven the taxes. Needless to say, that made restoring old cars prohibitively expensive.

Need some old car parts? Get yourself a good shortfield airplane and go looking around NW OK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 29, 2021)

It happens everywhere. When I retired in 2002 I bought the 1992 company van assigned to the shop. It was a hand me down from a field unit to be traded, when my boss got the fleet mgr to let us use it instead of renting one when we needed one. The fleet mgr kept wanting us to get rid of it because he said it cost too much, although we did the maintenance ourselves with no cost to the company but insurance. Since the fleet mgr was glad to be rid of it finally, I got it for $300 but it cost me $535 to transfer title because the company had been bought three times with name changes. Somehow, each time the fleet changed names this didn't cause a problem but since the unit was still in the old name, I had to transfer three times and three license tags. I got to keep the last one. However, I just sold it a few months ago for $400.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 29, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> As in Diamond Bar, Southern California?
> 
> And let's talk about the California DMV:
> So I recently bought an '07 Chevy HHR both for parts for my '11 HHR panel and as a future project.
> ...


Well, Pomona actually. When my job was transferred to California I was put up for a while in a garden apartment in Diamond Bar. That being the snootiest address I ever stayed at. I moved to Upland. 
It’s probably fair to say that every state DMV has the same infuriating regs worded slightly different.


----------



## bdefen (Jan 29, 2021)

at6 said:


> If you think NY DMV is bad, try the CA DMV.


Or Idaho's. I mailed my motorcycle registration renewal and the check on December 15, usually plenty of time for the Dec 31 expiration. Nope.....nothing yet. It's been six weeks. Like all purveyors of crappy service, they blame it on Covid.


----------



## bdefen (Jan 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 610585


If smacking didn't work, I'd make my little sister grab the rabbit ears and just stand there. Usually worked until she started yelling for our mother. Oh, the days of TV over the airwaves!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 29, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Well, Pomona actually.


I lived in Diamond Bar when I was a kid - this was back before the 57 freeway cutting through Brea canyon.
Just a few housing tracts in the center of the valley, by Alpha Beta and the only gas station (a Union 76) surrounded by horse ranches and oak and sycamore covered hills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 30, 2021)

bdefen said:


> If smacking didn't work, I'd make my little sister grab the rabbit ears and just stand there. Usually worked until she started yelling for our mother. Oh, the days of TV over the airwaves!


I still get my T V over the airwaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2021)

at6 said:


> I still get my T V over the airwaves.


Same here, plenty of stuff to watch - though I leave it on Comet or Ion most the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 30, 2021)

Do you have your little sister hold the rabbit ears for you?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 30, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Do you have your little sister hold the rabbit ears for you?


No. That's your duty.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 31, 2021)

at6 said:


> No. That's your duty.


You SAVAGE RASCAL, YOU!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 1, 2021)

Not really annoyed, just wanted to let my old friends to know.
On 11/11/20 I had emergency surgery to fix a broken neck that my surgeon thinks happened 10 or so years ago, because as he put it, it was a question of not if, but when I would be paralyzed. I just thought my neck hurt,... really!
Around the last of June/ first of July I had been experiencing a loss of muscular control that made me walk like I was drunk all the time, and I was falling quite regularly. Not to mention shaking of my hands, "electric" shockwaves down my arms and legs and stuff like that. My wife and daughter finally convinced me to go to a doctor, but because I am a stubborn ass it was almost too late. A 45 minute surgery turned into 2 and 1/2 hours because of the damage.
Anyways, I will never get back to normal because the c-5 vertebrae that they removed (and now replaced with screws and bits of titanium) had cut into my spinal cord and that just doesn't heal, so pain and shaky is the new normal for me. (thank goodness for Oxy's.)
The down-side is, it makes modeling and many other basic things like putting on socks, cooking, walking, peeing, having marital relations, and such, difficult. I have to walk with a cane now also.
The up-side is I can throw things at people in restaurants because of the shaky/ jerky movements, smack small children or annoying little dogs with my cane, and I can do a really good Kathern Hepburn impersonation now, think of the movie "On Golden Pond"... "The loons, Norman, the loons!"
Life is all what you make of it. I may check in from time to time, but for now, Good-bye, thank you all, and happy modeling!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2021)

That is a bummer, but just keep visiting overhere and hang out. One, like myself a non builder, can enjoy this place. 
Anyway good luck.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2021)

Sorry to hear this, and I can identify with the pain and frustration.
Keep on smiling, and check in when you can.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2021)

Take care Paul. See you when you pop back in. You are missed


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2021)

With all here. Take care....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2021)

Take care and best wishes Paul


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2021)

Sorry to hear the news, Paul - I can identify with all that, as my C4 and C5 are grinding against each other plus my L5 (that was destroyed in the wreck) is causing considerable problems.

Hang in there and stop by when you can!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 1, 2021)

meatloaf109 said:


> Not really annoyed, just wanted to let my old friends to know.
> On 11/11/20 I had emergency surgery to fix a broken neck that my surgeon thinks happened 10 or so years ago, because as he put it, it was a question of not if, but when I would be paralyzed. I just thought my neck hurt,... really!
> Around the last of June/ first of July I had been experiencing a loss of muscular control that made me walk like I was drunk all the time, and I was falling quite regularly. Not to mention shaking of my hands, "electric" shockwaves down my arms and legs and stuff like that. My wife and daughter finally convinced me to go to a doctor, but because I am a stubborn ass it was almost too late. A 45 minute surgery turned into 2 and 1/2 hours because of the damage.
> Anyways, I will never get back to normal because the c-5 vertebrae that they removed (and now replaced with screws and bits of titanium) had cut into my spinal cord and that just doesn't heal, so pain and shaky is the new normal for me. (thank goodness for Oxy's.)
> ...


Don't forget to drop in and let us know how you're doing once in a while. You're still forum family.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2021)

Why is it that during a snowstorm there is always some dip-schmitt that needs to go for a jog down side of the main street of traffic! Bad enough I have to dodge idiots in 4 wheel drives that think it's their prerogative to drive twice as fast as everyone else, but then have to watch out for Mr. Fitness running down the side of the road.
Rant over.


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 4, 2021)

You should come live where I do. We had a record breaking low of 35F the other night.

Actually I wish I had video recorded an idiot we had here several years ago. There would be an afternoon thunderstorm underway and he would come driving down the wrong side of the street, ignoring the double yellow line, passing all the other cars. I do not know if he also did this when there was not a T-storm underway, but I saw him do it in storms at least three times.


----------



## NVSMITH (Feb 5, 2021)

-$250.00 and a 150 mile round trip yesterday to find out that our 10 1/2 year old indoor cat has an upset stomach, possibly stress related due to another cat that sometimes visits. Our town has no vet and only an irregular visit schedule due to COVID hence the long trip. Wifey was tired of cleaning up vomit but hesitant to make the trip and spend money. I knew it was going to be at least a $200.00 visit; I'm glad the vet didn't disappoint.
-In truth we were lucky to get a next day appointment.
-Not "our" cat: she was left behind when our daughter moved out.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2021)

WOW, you take care Paul keep us in the loop mate....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2021)

It's currently minus 3C here today, and due to get colder later - and my central heating has just packed up !
This relatively new CH system has been a real pain ever since it was installed, being remote controlled electronic managed crap, with a programming system that requires a degree in computer science to get it to work.
Now, I have no heating and no hot water, and it's a weekend, in lockdown, so **** knows when I'll get it sorted !!!


----------



## Zipper730 (Feb 13, 2021)

meatloaf109 said:


> On 11/11/20 I had emergency surgery to fix a broken neck that my surgeon thinks happened 10 or so years ago, because as he put it, it was a question of not if, but when I would be paralyzed. I just thought my neck hurt,... really!


How did you break your neck? 

Regardless, injuries to the spinal column (particularly the upper areas) are particularly awful in that they disable so much.



GrauGeist said:


> Sorry to hear the news, Paul - I can identify with all that, as my C4 and C5 are grinding against each other plus my L5 (that was destroyed in the wreck) is causing considerable problems.


Ouch.


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Feb 13, 2021)

Airframes said:


> This relatively new CH system has been a real pain ever since it was installed, being remote controlled electronic managed crap, with a programming system that requires a degree in computer science to get it to work.



OK, it seems your computer is still working, even if your CH isn't. If you are up to trying a few fixes on your own, a sometimes helpful place to ask is Reddit. Odd, yes, but I have gotten real answers to real questions from friendly Redditors. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2021)

Well, I don't want to mess with it, and how to actually get into the casing of the boiler unit is hard to figure out. That said, even if I could get in, with the arthritis in flare up at the moment ( even after the first of two Ritixumab infusions ), I wouldn't be able to reach up, or use tools anyway.
The small display screen on the front panel is now showing the message "Flame loss", and if the "Restart" button is pressed, the ignition system can be heart, trying to re-ignite, but without success. There's a fairly gusty wind here at the moment, from the opposite direction to "normal", so I'm guessing the pilot light is out, and a downdraft from the flue is preventing re-ignition. Happened a couple of times with the "old" boiler, but being a "manual" system, that one could easily be re-lit - so much for "high tech progress" !!
I have a neighbour who is a heating engineer, so maybe he can have a look tomorrow - he's out on emergency calls just now.


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Feb 13, 2021)

Oooo! Be sure to have a hot and/or cold one ready for that guy! He sounds like a great neighbor to have around! 
Tech is not always what it is claimed to be. It is situations like this that leave me with very little actual worry about any sentient AI "taking over the world". One good solar flare, and *poof...*


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2021)

Yep, I agree. And those companies who advertise that their stuff is "so simple, a five year old can work it" don't seem top realis that it ain't five year olds who are trying to use the bl**dy stuff !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Feb 14, 2021)

Too bl**dy right!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2021)

My youngest son tested positive today.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 21, 2021)

For what?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> For what?


What do you think? Something starting with Co and ending on Vid.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2021)

Marcel said:


> My youngest son tested positive today.



Damn. I’m sorry to hear that. I hope for a speedy recovery. My best wishes.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2021)

Sorry to hear Marcel. Hoping for the best


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 21, 2021)

Marcel said:


> What do you think? Something starting with Co and ending on Vid.


Dear Marcel, very sad to hear about your Son, i hope he recovers soon.

Regards.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2021)

His symptoms are mild until now. But thanks for the best wishes, guys.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2021)

Keeping my fingers crossed for his getting well soon.


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 21, 2021)

Not political!

Long story short: Regime wants to execute a retired pilot!

Reason: drinking alcohol!!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2021)

Sorry to hear this news Marcel, let's hope for a speedy recovery. Keep us posted please.


----------



## at6 (Feb 21, 2021)

Marcel said:


> My youngest son tested positive today.


Sorry to hear that Marcel. Will pray the he has a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## at6 (Feb 21, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 613472
> 
> Not political!
> 
> ...



Is there anything in your country that isn't a death penalty offense? If he were in Russia, alcohol consumption is almost a requirement.

Reactions: Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2021)

at6 said:


> Is there anything in your country that isn't a death penalty offense? If he were in Russia, alcohol consumption is almost a requirement.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Sorry to hear this news Marcel, let's hope for a speedy recovery. Keep us posted please.


Thanks Terry. He is doing okay. Mostly pain in the throat. What worries me more is the fact that isolation is virtually impossible. So it might be that we will all get it on the coming week. But let’s see how it pans out.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2021)

Yep, let's hope you all avoid it.


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 22, 2021)

at6 said:


> Is there anything in your country that isn't a death penalty offense? If he were in Russia, alcohol consumption is almost a requirement.



No! They even hanged a women whom died of heart attack while was in line of execution, last week!

Just a remembrance:


----------



## at6 (Feb 23, 2021)

I thank God every day that I don't live in the Middle East.


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 24, 2021)

at6 said:


> I thank God every day that I don't live in the Middle East.



Well, I believe that history repeats itself! We had these things before, we have them right now and unfortuantly we'll have them in future! 

What's your opinion?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2021)

Sadly I agree with you.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2021)

Youngest kid get restless after 5 days of isolation in his room. He is still coughing a little bit, we hope that will be over tomorrow. If, on Friday, he is 24 hours symptoms free, he is allowed to come out of his isolation. Me and the rest of the family have to go for a test tomorrow afternoon to see if we are Covid free. Hopefully that’s the case, so we can go to relatively normal this weekend. Test on Monday on me was negative, so that’s hopeful.

keeping your kid in isolation for a week is hard, both on us an my son. Poor guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 24, 2021)

Hope you are all ok my friend.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2021)

rochie said:


> Hope you are all ok my friend.


Yeah we’re hoping to be negative on the test tomorrow and hope Kiran can come out of isolation on Friday. 7 days is long!


----------



## at6 (Feb 24, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Well, I believe that history repeats itself! We had these things before, we have them right now and unfortuantly we'll have them in future!
> 
> What's your opinion?


Unfortunately no one ever seems to learn from history.


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 8, 2021)

I was trying to leave the airport but when I got to the gate there was an inbound fuel tanker waiting to get him. Realizing that there was no way he was going to back up and get out of my way, I moved forward to activate the gate and then backed up to get out of his way.

And there I was, sitting there minding my own business when a fire hydrant comes up and slams into me! They should tie those things down better!

I did get the airport people to position a pole next to that fire hydrant so you can see it coming. Of course, I supplied the pole, which I thought was very nice of me, considering the unprovoked nature of the attack.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Mar 8, 2021)

It is a little known fact that fire hydrants, such as this one, are distantly related to trees. You know, the ones that just jump out in front of drivers, too? Traces back to the ironwood heritage, I think...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 8, 2021)

I foeced to sell all my military history books!


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 8, 2021)

I do not think that fire hydrants are related to concrete mailboxes; mine jumped out in front of a senior citizen a couple of years back. Nor wooden mailboxes; mine jumped out in front of glass company truck last year. Or houses and fences; mine jumped out in front of a pickup truck in 2016 (however the WX was terrible that day; it was very drunk out).

But fire hydrants on airports do not have the normal proximity warning devices installed; they are called "curbs."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 8, 2021)

Oh, I hate those poles! They are painted bright yellow to blend into the surroundings, and then they are secretly planted behind your car while you are shopping at just below rear-view mirror level.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Baball (Mar 21, 2021)

I've just found out that the only manual for the Bristol Hercules XVIII available on ebay, for £135, was sold by the same guy who won it in a bid for NINETEEN F*****G POUNDS . And now, a tribute to all price gougers out there:


Just look at this sh*t : bidded manual being resold here.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 21, 2021)

some a-hole just got the Quotes and Jokes thread locked.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2021)

Da....et autres


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2021)

I’m re-opening it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 21, 2021)

Gnomey said:


>





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I’m re-opening it.


Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 22, 2021)

However, if anyone posts nude pictures of Lucky13, then do lock it.


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 31, 2021)

Renewal of Turkmenchay treaty! this time not with Rusians! but CHINESE!!! not Caucasus! but PERSIAN GULF!!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !!! 

Treaty of Turkmenchay - Wikipedia

Iran–China 25-year Cooperation Program - Wikipedia


----------



## 33k in the air (Apr 1, 2021)

What annoyed me today?

The fact that I live in a Canadian province run by a hopelessly incompetent or horribly corrupt or maybe both premier who's advised by hopelessly incompetent or horribly corrupt or both public health "experts" who decided to implement (semi)lockdown #3 on the basis of misleading at best or utterly false data at worst.

Welcome to Month 13 of the 15-month mass hysteria cycle. Some time in June the hysteria should finally break, and when it does, I hope it breaks so hard and so completely that these incompetent or corrupt or both "journalists" and politicians and public health bureaucrats who have done so much to fuel the mass hysteria quickly find themselves standing trial at a Nuremberg Trials 2.0.

It's been 75 years since the original. Time for a sequel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Apr 5, 2021)

at6 said:


> However, if anyone posts nude pictures of Lucky13, then do lock it.


My eyes!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Apr 5, 2021)

Ok, my turn. Changed jobs last year. Hired after a 6 month contract. Resolved a 300,000 USD management issue from 2019 only to be terminated a week later for making the company look bad. Really, I'm not the one that did not know what they were doing. Former employer blocked my unemployment check. Since I walked out twice on them and they talked me in to returning, I was surprised by this. So it is 30 days later and only 4 interviews. Just hit 60 so I think I am not going to find much. The only interest has been in commission only insurance sells and the wife has said no to that. The only good thing was watching 4 Tora birds flying formations around the house for two days. Keep hoping to see Texas Raider. She is about 15 minutes down the street. Another note, Lone Star Flight Museum is not renewing memberships at this time. At lease Air Classics is printing again.


----------



## at6 (Apr 6, 2021)

When you hit 60 the options become fewer and fewer. At 62, I went 18 months with one interview and decided to just hang it up and take early Social Security. You are still too young for that option and I hope that you can find something soon. I haven't worked at a job in 9 1/2 years but volunteer work in a no kill animal shelter is more rewarding than slaving away to make some a$$hole rich anyway. I was always loyal and tried to give 150 percent at work and once they have used you up, they toss you like yesterday's tampon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 6, 2021)

It never pays to be loyal to a company. They expect it out of you but it's one way. They will screw you if it is remotely in their interest .

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Apr 6, 2021)

I was with an insurance company for 12 years a while back. It was sold after the owner was killed in a car accident. The new owners promised to pay laid off workers 2 weeks for every year with the company. At 12 years, I was a new guy. There were ladies that had worked 20 years years and never worked anywhere else. We all got 2 weeks and were laid off over a 2 year period. The accounts were all moved to another city. THe sales department was the first to go. When sales dropped to 0.00 they justified to 2 week package. What a life. I will have to raid the retirement fund next month. It is bad when I cannot get a job in retale. I was told that I would not be hired because I would just quite once I found better paying job. This was after 6 months of not working. My small business use to cover the house note. COVID has killed that off. ANyone want to buy an extended warranty for their car ?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 7, 2021)

Work. My bay has become the dumping ground for everybody else's crap to the point that I can't maneuver a forklift or even get to my racks to change them out when they need refilling. Then the powers that be decided that the aisle would be a great place to kit stuff up for shipment. Total gridlock!


----------



## at6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Work. My bay has become the dumping ground for everybody else's crap to the point that I can't maneuver a forklift or even get to my racks to change them out when they need refilling. Then the powers that be decided that the aisle would be a great place to kit stuff up for shipment. Total gridlock!


Suggested by a a college kid efficiency "expert"?


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 8, 2021)

I noted the hydraulic clutch on my Toyota pickup was leaking a few months back. I ordered a new clutch slave cylinder and a new clutch master cylinder from Rock Auto, figuring that covered the possible failure modes. I put the slave cylinder on first and that seemed to fix it but yesterday it became obvious that the master cylinder was leaking. So this morning I decided that I would install the master cylinder, made by "Platinum Driveline."

Got the old one off and found that on the new one the "yoke" that attaches to the pedal was too large to fit through the hole in the firewall. I put the yoke off the old one on it and bolted it in. Eventually I found out that the mating surface for the clutch fluid line was deformed on the new master cylinder and would not seal. So it goes back to Rock Auto and it will cost me $6.95 to ship it back. 

This is the second time Rock Auto has shipped me a bad hydraulic clutch part. I guess it is time to give up on them. And I may have deformed the fitting on the line so badly that I'll have to buy a new line, too. And just like my last truck, I guess I'll have to give up and buy a new clutch master cylinder from Toyota.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 8, 2021)

Anybody remember the story of all the body parts that claimed to be the boss? Remember which part won?


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 8, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Work. My bay has become the dumping ground for everybody else's crap to the point that I can't maneuver a forklift or even get to my racks to change them out when they need refilling. Then the powers that be decided that the aisle would be a great place to kit stuff up for shipment. Total gridlock!



I recall going to a home improvement store in Melbourne, before we got a Home Depot near where I live. I was trying to carry some rolls of fence wire to the check-out and was unable to get the cart there easily because they were using the center of aisles as storage for orders that were waiting to be picked up. The store employees laughed at me as I tried to get past all that stuff blocking my way. I was so happy when they went out of business!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 8, 2021)

Driving home from banking/shopping errands today, following a fully-laden dump-truck through a hilly road. The driver of that beast clearly didn't know his gear-box, and stalled out once, rolling back towards me to the point I started looking for emergency egress to get my truck out of his path. He was continually one gear too high, lugging his engine, and clearly missing his down-shift points. Took me fifteen minutes behind him to get through roadway that normally takes me five minutes. 

Commercial drivers are supposed to be professionals. Learn your damned truck already. When you see a hill coming up, build a head of steam. I too drive a (much smaller) standard-transmission vehicle. Know your gearbox and power-bands!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Commercial drivers are supposed to be professionals. Learn your damned truck already. When you see a hill coming up, build a head of steam. I too drive a (much smaller) standard-transmission vehicle. Know your gearbox and power-bands!


"Hey, kid, whateveryourname is, Bill had to go home sick. That's his truck over there, and I need you to finish up his route TODAY!"
"But Sir, I've never driven or had training on one of those!"
"NO BUTS! You've got your CDL, so act like a professional and rise to the occasion. It's just another truck; you'll figure it out. Get cracking, you're already late! And don't you dare break Bill's truck!"
"... uh... yessir!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Commercial drivers are supposed to be professionals.


According to the driver ed teachers at school, CDL courses don't even teach crashbox double clutching any more. There's still plenty of older trucks on the road. A disconnect here? The teachers are also aghast that the dealerships don't supply manual transmission driver ed cars anymore. Half the student vehicles in the lot are stickshift SUVs and pickups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 8, 2021)

I bought a Mazda almost 20 years ago. They tried to sell me an alarm system. I told them “No thanks. It’s got a manual transmission. No kid is going to know how to drive it“.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 8, 2021)

The 1967 off-highway Pacific P-10 gravel truck I drove in ‘77, when I was 18, had 6 forward gears and reverse on the main and 4 gears on the “A” box; double clutch the main and single clutch the “A” box or if your timing was right, no clutch at 1600rpm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 8, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> The 1967 off-highway Pacific P-10 gravel truck I drove in ‘77, when I was 18,had 6 forward gears and reverse on the main and 4 gears on the “A” box; double clutch the main and single clutch the “A” box or if your timing was right, no clutch at 1600rpm


I might not agree with what you said but I’ll defend to the death your right to say it.


----------



## special ed (Apr 8, 2021)

A friend had a 1947 Federal 2 ton stake body truck. Although, when we could get it started, (the late 60s), he preferred my driving because of the long pause required when double clutching. While I had double clutched sport cars and my old Ford, the truck required one to feel for the right time to shift after the double clutch.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> The 1967 off-highway Pacific P-10 gravel truck I drove in ‘77, when I was 18,had 6 forward gears and reverse on the main and 4 gears on the “A” box; double clutch the main and single clutch the “A” box or if your timing was right, no clutch at 1600rpm


You can probably pat your belly and rub your head at the same time, then switch functions instantly on cue, right? You should have been a chopper pilot! The newfangled all volunteer army was desperate for fling wing pilots back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 8, 2021)

“Fling wing”. That’s a new one for me!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 8, 2021)

One thing the the guy who trained me told me but I never did get the grasp of was "split shifting" While travelling, he put his left arm through the steering wheel and grab the main stick shift and at the same time grabbed the auxiliary stick shift and in harmony, would shift them both. He would only do it while going up hill; it was like dropping half a gear. This isn't my truck but it seems to be in the same shape as the one I drove

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 8, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> "Hey, kid, whateveryourname is, Bill had to go home sick. That's his truck over there, and I need you to finish up his route TODAY!"
> "But Sir, I've never driven or had training on one of those!"
> "NO BUTS! You've got your CDL, so act like a professional and rise to the occasion. It's just another truck; you'll figure it out. Get cracking, you're already late! And don't you dare break Bill's truck!"
> "... uh... yessir!"



Good golly ... you live in Texas too?


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 8, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> According to the driver ed teachers at school, CDL courses don't even teach crashbox double clutching any more. There's still plenty of older trucks on the road. A disconnect here? The teachers are also aghast that the dealerships don't supply manual transmission driver ed cars anymore. Half the student vehicles in the lot are stickshift SUVs and pickups.



This was a relatively modern dump-truck (judging by its drop-down wheels and general condition). I would have assumed it had an automatic transmission, given its newness. But clearly the gopher in the cab didn't know his ass from third base.

If you're putting someone behind the wheel of a 30 ton vehicle onto public roads, you'd better assure competence, goddamnit. This guy was literally rolling backwards downhill on me as I could tell he was frantically trying to restart after a stall.

ETA: Yes, I was "annoyed".


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 8, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> [...] or if your timing was right, no clutch at 1600rpm



I've owned mostly standard transmission vehicles through my life. The first thing I do on buying one is take it out on a back-road and learn the shift-points (by tach, or by sound if no tach) and teach myself to drive it without a clutch, just in case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I would have assumed it had an automatic transmission, given its newness.


Well, he disproved that, didn't he?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Good golly ... you live in Texas too?


Nope, almost as far away from Texas as you can get and still be in CONUS. Literally and figuratively!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> “Fling wing”. That’s a new one for me!


FW = Fling Wing
RW = Rigid Wing


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 8, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Nope, almost as far away from Texas as you can get and still be in CONUS. Literally and figuratively!



Well, y'all's driver's training is apparently on par with ours.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Well, y'all's driver's training is apparently on par with ours.


Roger that. Except here they have to teach and practice winter driving. I swear driving instructors in this climate are way braver than flight instructors. I taught flying for years, but wouldn't touch driver training.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 8, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Roger that. Except here they have to teach and practice winter driving. I swear driving instructors in this climate are way braver than flight instructors. I taught flying for years, but wouldn't touch driver training.



One of the good things I've done as a father, by my own light, is teach my son (23 nowadays) how to drive a stick, and how to work on his own vehicle. Now if only he'd keep a sharp toolbox, there's a good lad.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> One of the good things I've done as a father, by my own light, is teach my son (23 nowadays) how to drive a stick, and how to work on his own vehicle. Now if only he'd keep a sharp toolbox, there's a good lad.


When next year's arctic vortex rolls around with its accompanying blizzard and grid failure, take the lad out in the biggest unobstructed parking lot you can find and cut donuts until you are both comfortable with your car's and truck's handling and you know where your limits are. You guys don't get the practice to stay sharp that we do. Y'all have fun now, hear?


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 8, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> When next year's arctic vortex rolls around with its accompanying blizzard and grid failure, take the lad out in the biggest unobstructed parking lot you can find and cut donuts until you are both comfortable with your car's and truck's handling and you know where your limits are. You guys don't get the practice to stay sharp that we do. Y'all have fun now, hear?



lol, we had to pull his truck out of a ditch this last Feb. Thankfully he was unharmed, and while his truck looks ugly it still runs great ... I think he learnt a little lesson. He didn't listen to me when I told him "no sudden moves on snow or ice", but reality slapped him a little.

I bet he'll put that wood in the bed of the truck next year, too. Didn't bother with it this year.

There's a P-39 CoG joke in here somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 8, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I bet he'll put that wood in the bed of the truck next year, too. Didn't bother with it this year.


What's the purpose of four wheel drive?
It's to assure you'll leave the road with enough velocity to clear the ditch and land in the field beyond. Tow truck operators love 4WD. Big ticket tow calls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 8, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> What's the purpose of four wheel drive?
> It's to assure you'll leave the road with enough velocity to clear the ditch and land in the field beyond. Tow truck operators love 4WD. Big ticket tow calls.



I'd have loved 4WD when the storm hit. I was almost sliding down a 15% gradient backwards. I had to smoke through the ice and inch my truck over to the shoulder. It took me about 20 minutes to get it about 10 foot to the side, so I could put rubber on soft terrain rather than frozen asphalt.

Drove the rest of the way home from there, about six miles, like that -- passenger-side tires on earth, because the pavement wasn't worth a sh*t.

My truck looks 4WD, but it's only 2:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 8, 2021)

Just got my first desktop computer. 
I’m using my iPhone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 8, 2021)

at6 said:


> Suggested by a a college kid efficiency "expert"?


No. Just the way we do things here. We started up after the bank pulled the rug out from under my uncle's business. Bought as much equipment at the auction as we could afford and rented a 12000 sq ft space in an industrial park. Early days there was a limited number of 3 phase 220 outlets, so if you went on break or had to make a nature call, you might find your machine disconnected when you got back. We've expanded to fill the entire building but the boss keeps buying new toys without considering where to put them.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 9, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> What's the purpose of four wheel drive?



Put another way, it enables you to get stuck further off the main road. Usually, where the tow trucks can't go.

Back in 1999 when I bought my truck, I had the choice of buying either a real 4X4 or a fake one for a few thousand dollars more. I chose the real one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 9, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Put another way, it enables you to get stuck further off the main road.


Because it gives you false confidence and you drive faster, so when IT hits the fan the results are more spectacular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Because it gives you false confidence and you drive faster, so when IT hits the fan the results are more spectacular.



Truth. Here in MO the big 4X4 F-350 drivers think they are invincible. We can have an ice storm and they will still drive 75 down the road. The rest of us that slow down drive past dozens of them in the ditch every morning.

“But I have 4 wheel drive!”

“No, you open mouth breather, you have four wheel slide...”

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 9, 2021)

So I’m driving to work in a snow storm in my ’91 Escort GT. A Jeep blows by me. I then saw him travel down the highway at excess speed, spinning about the central axis. Very impressive! I guess it’s a good thing one could hose out the interior of those things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2021)

I love 4WD and am a Jeep driver myself. It helps with driving in the snow and mud, but it does not prevent you from spinning off the road.

i think the biggest problem here in the US is that most people do not learn to actually drive. They get a learners permit, and are simply taught bad driving habits by their parents who themselves never learned to drive. Thats why most Americans think the zipper method does not work (they think people waiting to the merge at the merge point are trying to “get ahead” and slowing everything down, when in fact it is all the idiots trying to 2 miles back that are causing the congestion.), are incapable of using turn signals, and don’t know how to properly park, pass or merge. A lot laziness plays into too.

I learned to drive in Germany, and had to attend months of a legit driving school. There were weeks of theoretical classroom work, and hours of structured driving (like learning to fly). There were structured driving lessons (with minimum number hours each) for city driving, autobahn driving, parallel parking, nighttime driving, winter driving, rain driving, etc. Oh, and most learn on a manual stick shift.

I hate to say it, but I am not impressed with drivers here in the US. Neither is my wife who went through the same drivers training. We plan on sending our kids to Germany for a summer and letting them learn to drive there too.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 9, 2021)

Germans are just good drivers as the poor ones don't survive 

I'll never forget my father driving 120 mph in Germany and a little old lady in a Mercedes flashing her lights to pass. I don't think I'd ever seen my father deflated more.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Germans are just good drivers as the poor ones don't survive
> 
> I'll never forget my father driving 120 mph in Germany and a little old lady in a Mercedes flashing her lights to pass. I don't think I'd ever seen my father deflated more.



There are plenty of terrible drivers in Germany too. They usually drive Mercedes or BMWs. Their “Stern Arroganz” or “Checkard Arroganz” usually inhibits their brain from functioning properly. 

I’m just talking about the overall quality.

Another big difference between driving in the US and Germany? Road rage. In Germany you only have to worry about the idiot honking and giving you the finger, or pointing to the side of his head telling you that you are stupid. In the US you have to worry about the idiot shooting into your car, like the mother of two just killed near where I live a few weeks ago. Her two kids in the car. What did she do to get shot? Accidentally got too close to someone in the other lane who then chased her down in a rage and shot into her car.


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 9, 2021)

You see different kinds of bad drivers in different areas of the country.

In SC it seemed to be the Oblivious Drivers. They did not seem to be paying attention to what they were doing. The most outstanding one of those I saw in 1973 when I was driving up to my work-study job at the university. First, he pulled out in front of me from a stop sign. Then, he stopped at the top of the hill, even though the traffic light was green. Then he got stuck out in the middle of the next intersection when the traffic backed up in front of him. This was all in the space of less than 2 blocks. These are the kind of people that are driving in a lane that either is going away very soon or is in reality a row of parking spots, and you really wonder what they are going to do at the end. Decades later I watched one of those people run a SC Highway Patrolman off the road because he was so busy describing something on the Right side of the road to the occupants of his car.

In OK it was the guys who were yelling "YEEHAH!" out their window, or at least should have been, in order to property adopt the rodeo driving style. There are a lot more cattle in OK than there are people, and you can see why; their bad drivers need a lot of room.

In CA it was what some people called the absolute moral imperative to fill in every empty spot on the road with a car, never mind that it does not meet the navigational requirements of the current mission. So you need to make a Right turn in 500 ft, but there is an empty spot in the far Left lane, so go plug that hole! I presume that is why computer games involving stacking things are so popular with some people. And then there were the CA drivers who were so astonished by rain that they had to drive much faster to because it was so dangerous out that they needed to get home before they could have a wreck. I lived there 10 years but on my last trip to CA in 2001 it seemed to me the freeways had become a continuous stunt driving competition.

In FL we have tourists who apparently believe that if you get lost you do not have to worry about traffic laws. And it seems to be where the YEEHAH guys from OK go to retire.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> You see different kinds of bad drivers in different areas of the country.
> 
> In SC it seemed to be the Oblivious Drivers. They did not seem to be paying attention to what they were doing. The most outstanding one of those I saw in 1973 when I was driving up to my work-study job at the university. First, he pulled out in front of me from a stop sign. Then, he stopped at the top of the hill, even though the traffic light was green. Then he got stuck out in the middle of the next intersection when the traffic backed up in front of him. This was all in the space of less than 2 blocks. These are the kind of people that are driving in a lane that either is going away very soon or is in reality a row of parking spots, and you really wonder what they are going to do at the end. Decades later I watched one of those people run a SC Highway Patrolman off the road because he was so busy describing some on the Right side of the road to the occupants of his car.
> 
> ...



The lady that hit my one Jeep back in 2007 (on a US Army base in Germany) must have been from SC. She backed right into the side of drivers door exiting a parking lot. She said to me “I’m so sorry, I was not paying attention!”

You think? Why you are behind the wheel of a car if you are not paying attention?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 9, 2021)

I went to the Commissary at Ft Jackson one day when I was visiting my Mom on leave. My Mom was driving. A lady came out of the commissary, opened the trunk on her car and then backed out of her parking space, into the side of my Mom's car, as we were leaving. She explained that she could not see behind her because her trunk was open. Of course, she had planned to pull up to the curb and load her groceries in the trunk. But why would you open the trunk first? 

One day at an intersection near my home I observed a westbound jeep run into the back of one of the cars waiting at a red light. Now, I am sure all of us have driven through a light that changed before we realized it, but how do you not notice not only the red light but the row of cars sitting there in front of you, and all of this in broad daylight? 

Back in 2019 an elderly lady wandered off the road in front of my home, hit the trash cans by the road, smashed my concrete block mailbox to pieces and then continued at the same angle across the side street and into my neighbor's yard, coming to a stop only when the heavy foliage stopped her. There were no skid marks. She never took her foot off the gas or touched the brakes.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 9, 2021)

This thread is getting interesting!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 9, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I bought a Mazda almost 20 years ago. They tried to sell me an alarm system. I told them “No thanks. It’s got a manual transmission. No kid is going to know how to drive it“.



Heh! I recall a case from several years ago. Some crooks hijacked a Brinks armored truck. They got about half a block down the street with it. It was a stick shift and they did not know how to drive it. I guess making a getaway in 1st gear is rather challenging.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 9, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Heh! I recall a case from several years ago. Some crooks hijacked a Brinks armored truck. They got about half a block down the street with it. It was a stick shift and they did not know how to drive it. I guess making a getaway in 1st gear is rather challenging.



Surprised they got it started, an engine strong enough to pull an armored car has a stout clutch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 9, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Surprised they got it started, an engine strong enough to pull an armored car has a stout clutch.



I think the engine probably was already running. Or it could have been in neutral, no gear. I rarely leave any of my three stick shift vehicles in gear when parked, only when it is on a hill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 9, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> I think the engine probably was already running. Or it could have been in neutral, no gear.



You're likely right on this, if you leave the engine running it must be in neutral, for a stick-shift. 

Still gotta get it in gear. I'm with 

 SaparotRob
, a standard transmission is especially nowadays a great anti-theft device.

I always park my truck in gear, not for worries of theft, but to ensure it will not roll under any circumstances unless there's a warm body in there. I live in hilly country, it's a back-up for my parking brake.

Reactions: Winner Winner:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 9, 2021)

My friend's dad got his first new car in 1988, an Oldsmobile super 88 4 door hardtop with two tone paint. No one was allowed to drive it but him. He took his wife to the grocery store and parked in front in the no parking area to protect it and stayed in the car. A woman backed out of a spot several rows away and backed toward the store. When it became clear she was not stopping, he used the horn continuously until impact. Her response was " I don't know why you are so upset. It's only a dent."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 10, 2021)

I was on my way to work one day when I saw a black Mustang that had lost a race with a parked Pepsi truck. As I passed, there was my cousin, staring at the remains of his brand new car.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 10, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Still gotta get it in gear.


Probably in 1st, parking brake set, clutch engaged, engine not running, but warmed to operating temperature. An engine powerful enough to pull one of those pigs probably has a pretty hefty starter motor that can drag the whole rig far enough to get that nice warm, well primed engine through the necessary couple of revolutions. In an attack of cranialrectumitis I once started a diesel F350 with a 3 1/2 ton boat trailer on back that way. Didn't faze it at all. Years later that rig is still running on it's original starter, though it's alternator, fuel pump, steering pump, A/C compressor, clutch and most everything else has been changed. It's headed for 200K miles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 10, 2021)

Both my Toyota 4X4 pickups have a clutch start cancel button that enable you to bypass the interlock and start the engine without stepping on the clutch pedal. I guess it is to prevent you from rolling back into the Grand Canyon or something. And on my 88 truck you pretty much had to push that button every time you started it because the clutch was very heavy and was the starter was never happy unless you did. 

Speaking of leaving it in gear, I drove that truck for 9 years and then gave it to my brother. He drove it for a few years and then sold it. The guy he sold it to parked it at a gas station, fueled the truck, pulled away from the pumps, and went inside to pay for the gas. He neither applied the parking brake nor left it in gear and it rolled down the hill into a ditch and flipped. That truck survived a woman in a Nissan that ran a traffic light, doing 50 in a 35 mph construction zone, but it did not survive the owner's stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 10, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Probably in 1st, parking brake set, clutch engaged, engine not running, but warmed to operating temperature. An engine powerful enough to pull one of those pigs probably has a pretty hefty starter motor that can drag the whole rig far enough to get that nice warm, well primed engine through the necessary couple of revolutions. In an attack of cranialrectumitis I once started a diesel F350 with a 3 1/2 ton boat trailer on back that way. Didn't faze it at all. Years later that rig is still running on it's original starter, though it's alternator, fuel pump, steering pump, A/C compressor, clutch and most everything else has been changed. It's headed for 200K miles.



Most kids nowadays don't know how to drive a stick. Sad.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Apr 10, 2021)

great part of kids not being able to drive stick is they can't borrow my car!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 10, 2021)

In the 50s, the cars kids could afford were from the 30s with floor shift and bench seats. On a date, if she sat close, shifting was done very near her knees with occasional confusion. Most of you will never know the advantages of bench seats in cars and pickups. Many seats had aftermarket seat covers of some kind of plastic weave, and if waxed, provided some close up excitement in a hard right turn. For those of you in parts of the world where you drive on the wrong side, here the driver is on the left seat.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 10, 2021)

Ahhh. Bench seats. I had a girlfriend who called them S.O.B. seats. “Slide over, Baby!”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 10, 2021)

special ed said:


> Many seats had aftermarket seat covers of some kind of plastic weave, and if waxed, provided some close up excitement in a hard right turn.


That's known as a COD. (Come Over Dear!) Works on even the most determined door hugger. Aided by cars of those vintages pronounced body roll in turns. My parents' 63 Chev had an aftermarket single seatbelt to cover both center and right front seat occupants, so not even a cinched up lap strap could save a hardcore door hugger from a COD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 10, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I was almost sliding down a 15% gradient backwards.


I WAS sliding down a gradient backwards....in a Beech 99. The taxiway down to our hangar in the hollow hadn't been treated yet when I flew in with the morning freight after a freezing rain event. Ground cleared me from the unloading ramp to the hangar and neglected to mention the untreated taxiway. As soon as I started down I realized braking action was nil, and tried to steer by manipulating beta thrust. That lasted til a puff of wind swung the tail further than I could correct with beta and she swapped ends. At that point I realized she slid more stable going backwards than forwards, so I went to idle thrust and used the PT6's precise throttle response to keep her out of the snowbanks and sliding slowly backwards. Fortunately, at the bottom of the taxiway there was a large level parking ramp with no aircraft parked close enough to be a problem. As soon as she stopped sliding I called Ground and told them they needed to close and treat that taxiway. Their response: "We've been trying to call and warn you of that taxiway, but you haven't responded! You've got to pay attention to ATC. You need to call the Tower Supervisor on the landline ASAP! Ready to copy the phone number?"
Funny, I don't remember hearing a thing. Too busy aviating and navigating, I guess. In the Northcountry you get used to that sort of thing and develop skills unheard of in warmer climes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 10, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Funny, I don't remember hearing a thing. Too busy aviating and navigating, I guess. In the Northcountry you get used to that sort of thing and develop skills unheard of in warmer climes.



As the old saying goes, "FIRST, worry about taking care of the out of control sliding airplane. Then worry about telling someone else about it."

One of our local pilots managed to run out of gas right over Melbourne airport. He concentrated on getting it down safely. Then he called the tower. He need not have bothered. They had not even noticed his landing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 10, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Probably in 1st, parking brake set, clutch engaged, engine not running, but warmed to operating temperature. An engine powerful enough to pull one of those pigs probably has a pretty hefty starter motor that can drag the whole rig far enough to get that nice warm, well primed engine through the necessary couple of revolutions. In an attack of cranialrectumitis I once started a diesel F350 with a 3 1/2 ton boat trailer on back that way. Didn't faze it at all. Years later that rig is still running on it's original starter, though it's alternator, fuel pump, steering pump, A/C compressor, clutch and most everything else has been changed. It's headed for 200K miles.


My Volvo 360 broke a cam belt and dropped some valves just outside Paris, I got it off the motorway using the starter motor with the engine in first. I was living in Paris at the time and learned a lot of new "engine French" in the next two weeks.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 10, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Funny, I don't remember hearing a thing. Too busy aviating and navigating, I guess. In the Northcountry you get used to that sort of thing and develop skills unheard of in warmer climes.


I was talking about this with my wife the other day, things you do and things you remember. In football (soccer) it has been noticed that players are making really exaggerated screams when tackled to get the referee to give a foul (with no spectators the ref. can hear it, normally they don't). I had 40+ accidents on road and track and cant remember ever making a noise, because there is no one to hear it. Similarly I cant remember breathing or being out of breath during a race but remember many times feeing utterly knackered as soon as it was over. A friend of mine broke his knee cap on the first lap of a race, finished the race and won it then hopped off the bike in the pits when it was finished, unable to walk let alone ride a bike anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 13, 2021)

All this talk about cars led me to recall a memorable incident.

I was on TDY, driving up to VAFB from Los Angeles, on the northbound 101 Ventura freeway right around Canoga Park. I was driving in the center lane and there was a box truck about like the kind you'd rent from U-Haul in the Right lane, just ahead to my right. Traffic was moving quite well, around 60 mph, but that was about to change

Suddenly the back doors of the box truck flew open; they were the swing out types rather than a roll-up. Stuff started coming out, small items like bric-a-brack from a mantlepiece or coffee table, fragille items just about big enough to fll up your hand. It looked like jelly jars and ceramic owls and cats, that kind of stuff. And it was not just tumbling out onto the road but had some velocity with it. The result was as if a deranged troop of chimpanzees had gotten loose in a china shop and was throwing everything they could get their hands on.

Right behind the truck, at the nearly mandated LA formation distance of half a car length, was a sedan with two little old ladies ; based on their trajectory they well could have been from Pasadena. I don't know if those gals had been WASPs in WWII but even as they exclaimed at the objects smashing into their car's grill, hood and windshield, they refused to break formation, no matter how bad the flak got. It looked like that scene from Star Wars, where they pop out of subspace and find that Alderon has been totally blown away.

The gals were excited but steady on course; behind them carnage was occurring on the freeway amongst less stolid drivers.

I decided while this tableau was fascinating and quite unlike anything I had ever viewed on the CA freeways, including the time I outran most of the rolling stock of the Dukes of Hazard, this was a Good Place Not To Be. I figured I had an excellent excuse if the CHP or the Hazard County boys pulled me over. I stepped on the accelerator, honked at the truck as I passed it, and escaped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2021)

Was an hour away from going home and found out I have to work a double shift because the idiot that makes out the work assignments and didn't see that there was night work on the schedule tonight even though it was highlighted as night work and plane to see.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 19, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Was an hour away from going home and found out I have to work a double shift because the idiot that makes out the work assignments and didn't see that there was night work on the schedule tonight even though it was highlighted as night work and plane to see.


Night Shifts drive me mad!!! but night life, I'm OK with it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 25, 2021)

Model cars! WTF!
I just want to build one of each of the 4, I had owned in the States.
Who in their right mind would build cars. '56 Chev, nothing Really fits. How do I attach the bloody bumpers?
I had a 4 door HT and I never had this much trouble even changing syncros inna four speed trans.
Then I noticed Made in China stamped in the thing. Ready to pull out what little hair I have left!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 25, 2021)

The PRC has come on very strong with its model kits industry. And before they went bankrupt Revell-Monogram transferred all their production to China, even of the kits they originally came out with 50 or 60 years ago. 

Atlantis Model Co has gotten some of the old Monogram, Revell, and Aurora molds and are reissuing the kits, made in the USA. One astonishing things is that some of the ones they have reissued they probably will not reissue again because of what they call "licensing issues." I think that means that the companies who built the airplanes want to be paid a royalty by the kit makers, which is just about the dumbest thing I have ever heard (and I used to work in the Pentagon).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 30, 2021)

Been battliing back, hip, upper leg, and glute pain and weakness for 2 months now, been going to physical therapy sessions twice a week for a month. Just started to get rid of the pain in legs and gaining some strength back this week, and I just now pulled what I assume is a groin muscle! Not happy at the moment.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 30, 2021)

COVID related supply chain disruptions finally starting to catch up with us. Metal prices have doubled since December. We are being warned to be prepared for rationing.


----------



## MIflyer (May 1, 2021)

The Atlantis Model Company says that their new kit releases are being impacted by raw material shortages. They do their own molding.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 3, 2021)

WORK, and I haven't even been here for a 1/2 an hour yet!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 3, 2021)

Work and exercise. I could watch it for hours.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 3, 2021)

My assistant took out the garage door track with the forklift. Which wouldn't have been such a big deal, but the boss was watching.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 3, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> My assistant took out the garage door track with the forklift. Which wouldn't have been such a big deal, but the boss was watching.



Look at the Bright side........
Can't pass it off as being you!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 4, 2021)

Told the boss if we had higher ceilings, this wouldn't be an issue.
Doubt it though. We'd just stack stuff higher.
Still not as embarrassing as the day I took out the sprinkler system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 4, 2021)

One day after I installed our alarm system in our chemical mix room, I accidentally set it off while the District manager was on the phone with the big boss in New York who had called to find out how the alarm system was progressing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 4, 2021)

"Works just fine, Boss. We arranged a demo for you!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 9, 2021)

Imagine if you will, driving 35 kilometers looking for bear and you come across a black bear in the ditch on the other side of the road.....sitting there and posing with not one but two yellow tags in his ears. He fills the entire view finder of a Canon T3 with long lens and you take many photos of him sitting and then walking away. Now imagine getting home and finding no SD card in the camera.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2021)

Oops !
That must be hard to bear ...................... yep, I've got me coat !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 10, 2021)




----------



## at6 (May 10, 2021)

Just have to grin and bear it................. I'll grab a coat and join Airframes.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2021)

Bear with me when i grab my coat and join the other 2. Giggeling like scout girls.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2021)

We agreed. This is what you should have shot with your camera, driving countless miles in the wilderness. 
You can thank us later.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 10, 2021)

Heading back out in 3½ hours, looking for Grizzly tonight.....SD card is duct taped to the camera

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 11, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Heading back out in 3½ hours, looking for Grizzly tonight.....SD card is duct taped to the camera


Works better if it's actually installed IN the camera!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2021)

Yep, then you don't need to paws whilst inserting it ....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 11, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Yep, then you don't need to paws whilst inserting it ....................


Get your coat, mate!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2021)

Wearing it permanently these days old chap !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 11, 2021)

Victory......bear pics here....MY WORLD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 11, 2021)

Huzzah!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2021)

Finding gasoline!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 11, 2021)

Welcome to the future.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 13, 2021)

Springtime allergies had me so stuffed up I wasn't able to sleep with my CPAP machine last night. This morning I'm suffering from a case of warmed over death syndrome.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 13, 2021)

Announced price hikes have caused a run on our products. This is how shortages happen. I can only produce stuff at the rate the machines can process the material. Ordering it before you need it means other people can't get what they need.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2021)

Another P-39 groundhog thread...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 13, 2021)

But, they're sooooo cuuuute!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 13, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Another P-39 groundhog thread...


If it sees it's shadow there will be six more weeks of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2021)

No red paint to be found in PG today. I talked to the guy that owns the store and its COVID related, the same as the other store. Not expecting replacement shipments for months. I am forced to resort to on-line shopping and $$$$$$$$$$hipping costs


----------



## Leonidas (May 14, 2021)

I have learned what cancel culture is, and well it annoys the hell out of me. Why on earth is it a thing?!


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 14, 2021)

Because misery loves company.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 15, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> I have learned what cancel culture is, and well it annoys the hell out of me. Why on earth is it a thing?!


Because it's easier to attack non-issues than it is to address real-world issues.
Instead of finding a way to feed starving people in a third world country, pulling down a statue of a long-dead person (who they really know nothing about) makes them feel like they've changed the world - meanwhile, the people in that distant country are still suffering...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2021)

Terry 

 Airframes
gave me a model kit.

A Wessex !

Reckon he's taking the Michael

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2021)

Yeah, well, I thought you could do a diorama, with the Wessex on its side, with it's feet in the air ...............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2021)

Could call it "my budgies dead !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2021)

No, it's just sleeping .......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 22, 2021)

Resting after a prolonged squawk?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 22, 2021)

It's pining for the fjords.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (May 23, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Because it's easier to attack non-issues than it is to address real-world issues.
> Instead of finding a way to feed starving people in a third world country, pulling down a statue of a long-dead person (who they really know nothing about) makes them feel like they've changed the world - meanwhile, the people in that distant country are still suffering...


True. Which is sad.


----------



## fubar57 (May 25, 2021)

Camp bus in four hours for the first time in five months....._*I DO NOT WANT TO RETURN TO THE WORKING CLASS. *_On the plus side, a year and a half until retirement

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2021)

Had four e-mails, from different scammers, purporting to be the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency informing me my car isn't taxed, and I will be fined, unless I log on to the link shown and pay the road tax.
The car was taxed last Friday, and these scammers, although using what appears to be a genuine web site, are so stupid, they don't seem to notice that their real e-mail address is shown, and that the spelling and grammar in the body of the message gives the game away !!!
Pr*cks !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 27, 2021)

I get that from Norton Anti-Virus. They say my account is up for automatic renewal...click to OK. I haven't used Norton since the 90's, as you mentioned, spelling mistakes 'o plenty and a Google Map search shows their home address as a vacant lot. The one scary thing is the spam showed my home phone number once. An odd thing is that this spam only shows up on my iPhone and not my laptop even though the Gmail accounts are linked. The Norton spam is the only one I ever get on my phone and I never get spam on my laptop

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2021)

We've been inundated with telephone scams here in the states, mostly with IRS (Internal Revenue Service) type calls.
I was informed that a "Summons" had been issued and that Federal Police were being dispatched to my home unless I made an immediate payment.
Sadly, some people fall for this nonsense, especially if they aren't aware that the IRS never contacts you by phone, the judicial process would involve a "warrant" and we don't have a "Federal Police".
And last time I checked, the IRS doesn't accept Gift Cards from Wal-Mart as a form of payment...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 27, 2021)

I let unknown calls go to voicemail. One message left was very similar to GrauGeist’s. The message instead said “the local cops”. Local Cops. I just don’t think the Feds would use slang.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I let unknown calls go to voicemail. One message left was very similar to GrauGeist’s. The message instead said “the local cops”. Local Cops. I just don’t think the Feds would use slang.


Yep...also had one state that the "local Constable has been notified".
The last Constable we had in this area was over in Trinity County and he retired back in 1998 and his office was taken over by a Marshal.
I seriously doubt he was going to come out of retirement and drive 70 some-odd miles to my place just to pick up some gift cards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 27, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Yep...also had one state that the "local Constable has been notified".
> The last Constable we had in this area was over in Trinity County and he retired back in 1998 and his office was taken over by a Marshal.
> I seriously doubt he was going to come out of retirement and drive 70 some-odd miles to my place just to pick up some gift cards


He might have come over to talk airplanes over a platter of bacon or two.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> He might have come over to talk airplanes over a platter of bacon or two.


Actually, I knew him well. Everyone called him "Uncle Rudy" - super nice guy (unless you ran afoul of the law). He'd be more prone to having a beer.

The former Sherrif of Trinity County, on the otherhand, would have loved to talk airplanes with you - Sherrif Kelly was a veteran USN pilot, WWII. He was an SBD driver and took part in the Battle of Midway (VSB-6).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2021)

When I get a phone call from IRS scammers, I just ask them to call me at another number................... and then give them Dave's....... 

I'm kidding!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> When I get a phone call from IRS scammers, I just ask them to call me at another number................... and then give them Dave's.......
> 
> I'm kidding!


Ahh...so that's where all that's coming from, ya' bastage!!

Fine, then look forward to all the friendly and helpful folks wanting to extend your car's warranty!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 27, 2021)

I have several of those warranty calls each day. They still won't give me a warranty on either my 1984 Toyota Pick-up or my 1986 Dodge Aries SE.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> When I get a phone call from IRS scammers, I just ask them to call me at another number................... and then give them Dave's.......
> 
> I'm kidding!


Give um this one 212 846-2504 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 27, 2021)

You are evil, Mr Snautzer. That's a local call for me. Must resist. MUST RESIST!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 27, 2021)

Best scam I have gotten was an email trying to blackmail me claiming they had hacked my computer and hijacked my webcam while I was watching inappropriate content. Claimed they'd send the images to everyone in my address book. 
I don't have a webcam.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 27, 2021)

Once got a call claiming my grandson was in jail in new york and needed bail money. I told him to keep him there. I knew he was safe at home because he never leaves his computer. Likewise, a similar call one time claimed my grandson was broken down on the road and needed repair money. I told him I didn't have any grand children because if your parents didn't have any kids, you can't.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 27, 2021)

Just a little while ago, I was returning home on Highway 44 and just before my exit, I spotted the colors laying on the side of the road.
So I got back on the highway and went back to the next exit, went over and back onto the highway and found the spot where the flag was laying.
While I was picking it up, dusting it off and folding it, I had passing motorists honking and giving thumbs up.
That's nice and all, but it should have never happened.
It looks like one that's popular with pickup owners who fly the colors in the back of their pickups. The flag was not designed for 60 - 70 mile an hour winds. I appreciate patriotism, but respect it and treat it right, FFS. 

I'll check with the local recruiting stations (Marines/Army) and see where I can get it properly retired.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 27, 2021)




----------



## at6 (May 27, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Best scam I have gotten was an email trying to blackmail me claiming they had hacked my computer and hijacked my webcam while I was watching inappropriate content. Claimed they'd send the images to everyone in my address book.
> I don't have a webcam.


I've had that one too.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 28, 2021)

Yes, you look good in latex.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 28, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Just a little while ago, I was returning home on Highway 44 and just before my exit, I spotted the colors laying on the side of the road.
> So I got back on the highway and went back to the next exit, went over and back onto the highway and found the spot where the flag was laying.
> While I was picking it up, dusting it off and folding it, I had passing motorists honking and giving thumbs up.
> That's nice and all, but it should have never happened.
> ...



Your local VFW might be able to help, as well.

As for my annoyance, I'm wondering why my son can't get his goddamned laundry out of the dryer when it's done.

I guess in the scheme of things I'm doing all right.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Your local VFW might be able to help, as well.


Thanks for that - I completely forgot the VFW retires the colors.

I'll check with them tomorrow, Flag Day is coming up, so I best get on it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yes, you look good in latex.


And so flexible is he, isnt he?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 28, 2021)

working in another of the groups hotels.
absolutely fuming at the very poor standard of the food and overall cleanliness and state of repair of the kitchen in general.
i understand they are short of staff but some things are inexcusable !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 30, 2021)

Internet's Low Speed and Extended Censorship


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Internet's Low Speed and Extended Censorship


I suspect that may be more of a regional thing, as the internet is working fine over here in the states.
One thing that I've been concerned about though, is that many regimes tend to keep an eye on people who speak out against them and this has me worried for your safety.
Please be careful!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 30, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> I suspect that may be more of a regional thing, as the internet is working fine over here in the states.
> One thing that I've been concerned about though, is that many regimes tend to keep an eye on people who speak out against them and this has me worried for your safety.
> Please be careful!



Thank you so much, I really Appreciate this. But this one has nothing to do me, in personal, and nothing to be worried of. In fact, this is for Presidential Elections which is two weeks later. 

The Internet Speed in general is much much better when compared to 2017, when I joined here... but anyway, still it is a big problem for so many people like me that Internet is their main income source. 

and censorship is not only done by regime, but also so many App's, sites, games ... ban Any IP Address from Middle Earth area. this includes World Banking System too.


----------



## Marcel (May 30, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Best scam I have gotten was an email trying to blackmail me claiming they had hacked my computer and hijacked my webcam while I was watching inappropriate content. Claimed they'd send the images to everyone in my address book.
> I don't have a webcam.


I had that many times on a the admin address of the SFG-1 website. Funny thing is, that account has no contacts in it’s address book.

my favourite telephone scam was a few years ago when there was a stream of phone calls claiming to be from Microsoft. The story was that they found malware on your computer and that they would help you get rid of that. After the 6th call or so, I decided to play along. Kept them talking for half an hour. They got increasingly irritated that I could not execute even the simplest instruction. (“Click on the start button in the lower left corner” “ I don’t see that one”). They hung up when I decided it was time to tell them that I was running Linux instead of Windows

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (May 31, 2021)

After two good issues, I received a letter from air classic that they are temporary shutting down due to supply chain issues. Been getting issues since the 70s. I need my airplane fix


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2021)

YIkes! The supply chain is getting worse and worse.


----------



## special ed (Jun 1, 2021)

Air Classics was always a bit shady in my opinion. A friend submitted an article, was approved, price agreed and was never paid, even after considerable letters. I was given a ride in their B-25 "Executive Suite" for which I was very thankful, however I overheard the pilot telling another person they flew there (a CAF airshow) with minimal fuel and oil so they could fill up on airshow fuel and oil.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2021)

ive seen things in a kitchen today that has aged me 10 years !
i can only pray to the god of head chefs that i dont get an inspection in this kitchen before my own hotel re opens and i am back in my own kitchen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Jun 1, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> When I get a phone call from IRS scammers, I just ask them to call me at another number................... and then give them Dave's.......
> 
> I'm kidding!


Give them the IRS phone number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Jun 1, 2021)

special ed said:


> Air Classics was always a bit shady in my opinion. A friend submitted an article, was approved, price agreed and was never paid, even after considerable letters. I was given a ride in their B-25 "Executive Suite" for which I was very thankful, however I overheard the pilot telling another person they flew there (a CAF airshow) with minimal fuel and oil so they could fill up on airshow fuel and oil.


Sorry to hear about the no pay situation. Not right.


----------



## Dash119 (Jun 1, 2021)

special ed said:


> Air Classics was always a bit shady in my opinion. A friend submitted an article, was approved, price agreed and was never paid, even after considerable letters. I was given a ride in their B-25 "Executive Suite" for which I was very thankful, however I overheard the pilot telling another person they flew there (a CAF airshow) with minimal fuel and oil so they could fill up on airshow fuel and oil.


I think it is pretty common for the group presenting the Airshow to provide consumables to the aircraft that attend and participate. I would be surprised if most of the aircraft attending didn't follow the same procedure.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 1, 2021)

Today I experienced the second worst experience you can have while driving. I ran over somebody's dog. It happened in the blink of an eye. I saw a flash of brown charging from the right, directly toward my car. I felt a thump as the dog was struck by one of my tires, and as I pulled over I heard the wail of the young woman to whom the little critter belonged. I'm just glad it was not a child. The woman's family helped remove the dog from the road, and headed for the vet, but based on what I could see, the dog's chances of survival are pretty bleak.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 1, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Today I experienced the second worst experience you can have while driving. I ran over somebody's dog. It happened in the blink of an eye. I saw a flash of brown charging from the right, directly toward my car. I felt a thump as the dog was struck by one of my tires, and as I pulled over I heard the wail of the young woman to whom the little critter belonged. I'm just glad it was not a child. The woman's family helped remove the dog from the road, and headed for the vet, but based on what I could see, the dog's chances of survival are pretty bleak.



That sucks for all involved.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2021)

Oh man, that's terrible.
Sorry you had to experience that

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 2, 2021)

Not as sorry as the poor woman who watched her dog get run over.
As I reconstruct the scene in my head, the dog was across the street from the owner's house. I heard her screaming as soon as I stopped the car. Had she called for the dog as I approached? The dog was running in the direction of it's owner's house when it darted into the street, from my 2 o'clock, directly in front of my car. There was no time to stop. The dog lay about one car length behind me when I did stop.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 2, 2021)

Being a decent guy you're going to be beating yourself up over this for a long time. No kind words will change that. It wasn't a premeditated act. You didn't set the dog loose. take your time and grieve over it. I love dogs too.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 2, 2021)

Greg, sorry to have that happen, a nightmare for everyone

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 2, 2021)

Stupidity annoys me. 

Latest example: In Opa Locka FL, on Sunday night some young people were gathered at a home and a 10 year old boy asked his father to drive him by the place so he could perform a Drive-By Paintball Shooting. The owner of the home saw the car, with someone firing from it, assumed it was a real drive by shooting, returned fire with a single shot and hit the child. The child fell out of the car and was run over by it. The child's condition is unknown but his father is being charged with child neglect with great bodily harm.

Stupid! He! Let's fake a bank robbery next!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 2, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> we don't have a "Federal Police".



But we do have a United States Police.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 2, 2021)

special ed said:


> Air Classics was always a bit shady in my opinion.



Yes, they never paid me for my article they published. Then they gave a group permission to publish it on the Internet - with added typos. The main thing I wanted was for my friend Ward Duncan to see it, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 2, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Today I experienced the second worst experience you can have while driving



Something like that happened to me once. My Mom had a heart attack in 1999 and I was driving back to her house with some groceries before going back to the hospital. Suddenly a dog ran out of a house and parked himself directly in front of me, barking. I slammed on the brakes. Thump! The dog went screaming back into the house. I got out and asked about taking him to the vet. A lady who could not talk very well said it was not my fault, he'd gotten out, and the dog would be Okay.

One morning I was walking my dog when a lady came out with her dog to get the newspaper; no leash. That dog saw my dog and ran across the street to us as a car came. The driver hit the brakes, the dog froze, and the tire ended up coming within 1/4 inch of the animal. A miracle!


----------



## 33k in the air (Jun 4, 2021)

The usual suspects here in Ontario, namely, the news media and certain TV doctors, are trying to whip up a new round of hysteria over a purportedly new COVID variant.

It's not so much annoying as it is infuriating.

Sadly, a good half of the population, I estimate, is still fully brainwashed by the fearmongering drivel pumped out from the "news" outlets here.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 5, 2021)

My doctor says he treating more people for COVID related anxiety than for the disease itself.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 5, 2021)

Deleted at poster's request

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 5, 2021)

The Iranian Navy Ship "Khark" was sunk by fire, last night.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 5, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> The Iranian Navy Ship "Khark" was sunk by fire, last night.


Accidental combustion, or hostile gunfire? (probably US?)


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 5, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Accidental combustion, or hostile gunfire? (probably US?)



Accidental Combustion, As Captain said. the fire was started in Oil Tank, then spread to Ammo Section. All crew were rescued by nearby vessels.


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 5, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Accidental combustion, or hostile gunfire? (probably US?)



And something else:

The US Military has no issues with recent loss of equipment and manpower of the Army! That's a civil war, A long one that started 42 years ago! hundreds of thousands, if not millions incidents proof my word!


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 5, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> resulting in the lowest infection and fatality rates in the nation.



Well, it helps y'all in that nobody but the "flatlanders" live within three miles of each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2021)

33k in the air said:


> The usual suspects here in Ontario, namely, the news media and certain TV doctors, are trying to whip up a new round of hysteria over a purportedly new COVID variant.
> 
> It's not so much annoying as it is infuriating.
> 
> Sadly, a good half of the population, I estimate, is still fully brainwashed by the fearmongering drivel pumped out from the "news" outlets here.



Please take this crap to facebook where it belongs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 33k in the air (Jun 5, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Please take this crap to facebook where it belongs.



I'm sorry, is being annoyed by COVID actions not an acceptable annoyance for this thread?

The actual source data, the Ontario government's own official data, which I examine every single day, does NOT support the proclamations being made by the media, politicians, and certain public health officials.

They've been pushing the variant threat for a couple of months. First, it was the U.K variant that would bring doom --- but it amounted to nothing. Then, it was the South African and Brazilian variants that would bring doom --- these amounted to nothing as well. Now they're trying to ramp up the Indian variant scare.

Interesting fact the source data shows: the non-LTC case fatality rate is actually LOWER in the spring wave as compared to the winter wave (0.75% versus 0.98%). A lower fatality rate despite 27% MORE cases in the spring and despite the rise of the purportedly more dangerous variants.

Good luck hearing those stats from the media, politicians, or some doctors who seem to spend an inordinate amount of time on TV or Twitter.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 5, 2021)

33k in the air said:


> I'm sorry, is being annoyed by COVID actions not an acceptable annoyance for this thread?


We have a strict non-politics policy. That’s why @DerAdlerIstGelanded said that. As discussions about Covid, measures and numbers usually end up in either conspiracy- or political crap, like everywhere on social media, we don’t allow it, except for one little thread here that get strictly moderated.

I removed the 2nd post as it is too political. Still thinking about the necessity to remove this one as well. But please refrain from politics in future. As DerAdlerIstGelanded said, you’ve got Twitter and Facebook for that.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 5, 2021)

The thing about ANY news report from ANY sector is they’re just trying to get your attention and sell something. Be it corn flakes, political view, or ratings. Sensationalism or fear mongering is just a way to grab your attention from all the other sources trying to grab your attention. The actual news saying “possible new variant of COVID-19” isn’t nearly as good from keeping you from changing channels or hitting the latrine as “THIS IMPORTANT BULLETIN”…….
The stock market reports are equally sensationalized which is how to get people to watch something boring. It’s just business as usual.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 5, 2021)

They’re not trying to be malevolent. It’s just habit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2021)

33k in the air said:


> I'm sorry, is being annoyed by COVID actions not an acceptable annoyance for this thread?
> 
> The actual source data, the Ontario government's own official data, which I examine every single day, does NOT support the proclamations being made by the media, politicians, and certain public health officials.
> 
> ...



No we just don’t want this degenerating into another shit fest. You can believe your political gods that the media is your enemy BS all you want. Just take it elseware.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 5, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> The thing about ANY news report from ANY sector is they’re just trying to get your attention and sell something. Be it corn flakes, political view, or ratings. Sensationalism or fear mongering is just a way to grab your attention from all the other sources trying to grab your attention. The actual news saying “possible new variant of COVID-19” isn’t nearly as good from keeping you from changing channels or hitting the latrine as “THIS IMPORTANT BULLETIN”…….
> The stock market reports are equally sensationalized which is how to get people to watch something boring. It’s just business as usual.



If your news tells you what you want to believe you are not getting the news. You are only having your preconceived indoctrination comfirmed.

Last I will say on the topic.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 5, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Well, it helps y'all in that nobody but the "flatlanders" live within three miles of each other.


I was going to point out your misconception, but in light of the recently re-re-emphasized policies, this conversation is over. You get points for your 
sense of humor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 5, 2021)

Every year when I install the window A/C units for the summer I muse about accidentally dropping one out.
This year, it happened.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 5, 2021)

And then there was the dead bat.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 6, 2021)

Two dead bats.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2021)

This is the kind of f##kwitt mentality i am trying to deal with.

1.5 litres of soup stored in 2 x 5 litre buckets.

None of the staff here would last long in my kitchen !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 6, 2021)

rochie said:


> 1.5 litres of soup stored in 2 x 5 litre buckets.



Maybe one is caff and one is decaf?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 6, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Two dead bats.



That's a real shame! Take it from me, the live ones are much more fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2021)

rochie said:


> This is the kind of f##kwitt mentality i am trying to deal with.
> 
> 1.5 litres of soup stored in 2 x 5 litre buckets.
> 
> ...


I hope they washed them out. They seemed used for other things.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> I hope they washed them out. They seemed used for other things.


no they were both full of tomato soup, but as it has been used up they didnt decant it into a smaller container just put lids on them and put them in the fridge like that.

Lazy bastards !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2021)

rochie said:


> no they were both full of tomato soup, but as it has been used up they didnt decant it into a smaller container just put lids on them and put them in the fridge like that.
> 
> Lazy bastards !


They are. I do very much understand the anger. No love for the trade that gives them wages.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 7, 2021)

Just getting to sleep last night and the neighbors that had been gone all day Sunday until 10:00 p.m decide to jump in this little 14' pool and scream at the top of their lungs for a good half an hour. Ok, now I'm awake and P.O.ed.... Just getting back to falling asleep again at about 1:00am ahd hear a helicopter come floating in, hovers over the area for a good 45 minutes, back and forth.... then flies off again!!!! No sleep last night.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 7, 2021)

rochie said:


> no they were both full of tomato soup, but as it has been used up they didnt decant it into a smaller container just put lids on them and put them in the fridge like that.
> 
> Lazy bastards !



You've hear of the "Ice Bucket Challenge" looks like you have the makings of a slightly modified version for your helpers to me

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 10, 2021)

Monday I worked 2nd shift. Tuesday 3rd shift. Wednesday and today 2nd shift and this afternoon when I got to work I get "Guess what, tomorrow your on 3rd shift". 
I feel like a yoyo. To quote Danny Glover "I'm too old for this s--t!"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2021)

Dam, that does blow


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 19, 2021)

Hydro is cutting power from 2100 tonight to 0600 tomorrow for upgrading . Me and the missus are going to have to talk to each other


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 19, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Hydro is cutting power from 2100 tonight to 0600 tomorrow for upgrading . Me and the missus are going to have to talk to each other


In the United States all households are urged to have at least one battery powered radio receiver. I am pretty sure that is to avoid your situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 19, 2021)

I've got the "Radio Player" app which is awesome and will have the phone charging until lights out. The Sony blue-tooth speakers have been charged


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 19, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Hydro is cutting power from 2100 tonight to 0600 tomorrow for upgrading . Me and the missus are going to have to talk to each other


OMG!


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 19, 2021)

Our power company, Florida Flash and Ficker, cuts power too, but they generally don't tell us about it in advance. I guess they figure it's not that much of a surprise, anyway. 

Back in 1994 a hurricane was crossing the state, with heavy rain and strong winds, and around 1900 I heard a "Pow!" and the power went out. A transformer had blown. I drove up to the Walmart 1.5 miles away and had dinner at the McDonald's there. When I got back the lights were on and the power company truck was just leaving.. Good job!

A few years ago the same thing occurred at about 1900 across the street on a nice calm evening, knocking out the neighbor's power - and they did not get it back on until 0100. I guess they work a lot faster in storms.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 19, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Our power company, Florida Flash and Ficker, cuts power too, but they generally don't tell us about it in advance. I guess they figure it's not that much of a surprise, anyway.


Our power company, a rural electric cooperative, never cuts power deliberately, but we get frequent lengthy outages just the same. Because they're a coop rather than a for-profit corporation they're banished from running their lines roadside and have to go crosslots through the woods, making repairs difficult and expensive.
On top of that, they're restricted to serving low density areas the corporations don't consider profitable. When a portion of their territory reaches a "profitable" population density, the PSB promptly awards it to the local subsidiary of a corporate power conglomerate based in Canada and owned in Europe. Expensive, and I've got no choice but worth it to me to have local control.


----------



## special ed (Jun 19, 2021)

In the early 1970s, a Caterpiller dealer was a customer of mine. They powered their entire operation with their own generators, one to run the other backup. These units were about the size of a small rail freight car, powering service shop, show room and offices. I began to have exposure problems with my microfilm equipment which showed up in varying densities on the film. After a couple of repeat calls, I asked if there was any thing different with the electric supply. I was told that Louisiana Power and Light had forced them into the LP&L power grid. He told me so far three a/c compressors had burned out and a fourth damaged plus brown outs. He asked my manager to send him a report as to my time so that could be added to the lawsuit.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 19, 2021)

Last summer, I replaced everything on my house's evaporative cooler (pump, float, motor, pulley, belt, pads) and so I was ready for this summer.
When we had high tempsnthe other day, I go to turn on the cooler and...nothing. Just a loud hum.
Great, so I go up on the roof to checknit out and discovered the "squirrel cage" (fan) is seized solid to the shaft.
Add to that, the water supply line (plastic) is sun-rotten.
It's an older model and the bearings are no longer available - the entire unit needs to be replaced.
So all that expense and work last year for nothing.

The up side to all this, is I still haven't been able to move into this disaster they call a house yet - and good thing, it was 98°F/36°C inside (110°F/43°C outside) and just walking through it had me sweating like a whore in church.

I took a photo of the thermostat for proof that my life is an abundance of non-stop joy...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 20, 2021)

ouch !

as an Englishman and a northern one at that, temps like that would melt me into a puddle


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 20, 2021)

Ahhh. The joy of home ownership.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 20, 2021)

rochie said:


> as an Englishman and a northern one at that, temps like that would melt me into a puddle



"But It's A Dry Heat."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> "But It's A Dry Heat."


It is, actually.
The humidity percentage was in the teens, so 110° felt more like mid-90s.

Also, with low humidity, evaporative coolers are at their most efficient at cooling. Well, that is when they work

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 20, 2021)

I live in Florida, a few miles from the Atlantic Ocean, and a few years back I was visiting my brother in Augusta, GA. I wanted to take the dog for a walk and stepped outsde to check the weather. Seemed hot, but not too bad, so we walked.

A half mile of so down the road we walked by a school sign that gave time and temperature, and it said 93F. My reaction was "No way! I would not be out here walking the dog if it was that hot." Subsequent investigation showed that it was indeed 93F but the RH was only about 30%, which would never occur in Fl except perhaps after a cold front went through in the winter and the outside temp was maybe 50F.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 22, 2021)

They said: your money will be paid after elections! ... 3 days passed and no money! now, they even don't answer to emails nor phones!!!


----------



## at6 (Jun 22, 2021)

rochie said:


> This is the kind of f##kwitt mentality i am trying to deal with.
> 
> 1.5 litres of soup stored in 2 x 5 litre buckets.
> 
> ...


----------



## at6 (Jun 22, 2021)

rochie said:


> This is the kind of f##kwitt mentality i am trying to deal with.
> 
> 1.5 litres of soup stored in 2 x 5 litre buckets.
> 
> ...






Diarhea buckets?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2021)

In case folks were wondering how we here In California deal with summer temps that range between 100°F/37°C and 115°F/46°C (sometimes as high as 120°F/48°C), it's all about the humidity.

People often joke about "dry heat", but that's real - the lower the humidity, the more efficient the body is at cooling and our relative humidity (inland) can be anywhere from 5% to 15%.

Here's a great chart that shows how the heat index works:

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 24, 2021)

Yeah, My son found out about heat index when he became one of four heat casualties before training was suspended at 29 Palms last week.
He was lucky. He didn't need to get medevaced.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 24, 2021)

Only twice in my life have I gotten out and exercised in the heat and started feeling sick, as in nauseous.

Both times were in Virginia.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 24, 2021)

That's because Virginia is for lovers.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 24, 2021)

29 Palms is certainly a place where a person needs to pay attention to conditions.
With humidity, you know you're hot - with low or extremely low humidity, you're tricked into thinking you're in a comfort zone - meanwhile your core temp can reach critical levels without realizing it and trouble sets in fast.

Ages ago, I was working in Palm Desert and the air temp was about 120° - I felt fine and kept working. At one point, I realized my screwdrivers in my toolbelt all had "squishy" handles and I immediately stopped what I was doing and sought shade.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 26, 2021)

Last week I went to Wendy's and was told their computers were down so they could do no business until they were up and running again.

I recall a few years back going to a Food Lion store in Augusta, GA and being told that their computers were down and they could not sell anything as a result.

They were not trying to launch a ballistic missile, just sell some simple items. I think that commercial enterprises need rather more flexibility.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 26, 2021)

When hurricanes (weather not acft) knock out power, it is the same. Back in 1965 hurricane Betsy hit New Orleans and power was out in my area two weeks, so the grocery near us gave away meat and perishables on the second day after. Our block had decided to put all BBQs in the street and cook everything in the freezers. My wife went to the grocery to get the meat give away and convinced the manager to give away charcoal as well.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 26, 2021)

If it was today they would not have been able to give all that soon-to-rot meat away because their computers would have been down. Go to the auto dealer and they typically can't sell you a part or even make an appointment unless you give the the VIN number; the computers will not let them even access the system without entering the VIN number. I did find that little plastic button that kills the cruise control and makes the brake lights stay on all the time can be procured without the VIN number.

We were without power for about 10 days after the second hurricane hit Florida in 2004. The crazy thing was that the streetlights were on and the people across the street had power. There was nothing much wrong with the lines but they were too busy elsewhere to come spend a couple of hours fix it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm third from the end of the line on a rural electric cooperative which has frequent outages because their lines go through the woods rather than along the roads. I have gravity water, a propane cookstove, a wood stove, a chest freezer, plenty of battery operated lights and an appreciation of my company's line crews. My life is easy compared to theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 26, 2021)

Across from my house is the oldest part of a sub division which had the power poles run through the back yards supplying both rows of houses apparently for cosmetic and financial reasons. One less street of poles to buy. Earlier this year the neighbor across from me had a pole fall in the back yard. Interested to see how the replacement would be done with trees and garages and sheds in the way, I was amazed to see a crew (5 large trucks,3 trailers and about 10 men) come from a Texas power company to Louisiana to do the replacement. They brought their own poles (not nationality) and a piece of tracked, self propelled equipment narrow enough to fit in a drive way between houses. This "thing" after unloading from it's trailer lifted a pole from another trailer turned (it's articulated) into the driveway, drove to the back, and erected the pole, all this after it removed the old broken pole. All this equipment, trucks, trailers, and the "thing" appeared to be new. No mud under the fenders, no dirt in the tracks of the "thing" and very shiney paint on all equipment. How much, I wonder, did this cost Entergy Louisiana because I know the cost is passed along.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 26, 2021)

special ed said:


> They brought their own poles (not nationality) and a piece of tracked, self propelled equipment narrow enough to fit in a drive way between houses.


My power co-op uses rigs like that to work on poles in the woods far from any road. They have snow plow and snow blower attachments for them for winter work.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 27, 2021)

The Windows 11 demo. All fuss about how you can now have rounded corners and the start button in the middle. Nothing about fixing the abysmal updating process and fixing the ridiculous hardware requirements, on the contrary, hardware demand went up again to please the people who want a painting, not an operating system. I couldn’t care less about what the OS looks like if it’s not working properly.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2021)

Marcel said:


> The Windows 11 demo. All fuss about how you can now have rounded corners and the start button in the middle. Nothing about fixing the abysmal updating process and fixing the ridiculous hardware requirements, on the contrary, hardware demand went up again to please the people who want a painting, not an operating system. I couldn’t care less about what the OS looks like if it’s not working properly.


You are a linux guy no?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> You are a linux guy no?


Yup, but I still have to work with Windows as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2021)

Marcel, people are always attracted by trinkets.
Years ago, I gave a co-worker a ride to work in my '79 BMW 320i (E21 with tuned suspension and hi-perf goodies) and it was early enough in the morning that I could spice things up a little.
We get to the shop and the guys asked him what he thought about the ride.

He shrugged his shoulders and said: 
"eh...it doesn't have a cup holder..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2021)

just washed my chef jackets, missed a pen in the sleeve pocket, now in the bin covered in blue ink spots that i cant get out !

ordered new ones


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 28, 2021)

rochie said:


> just washed my chef jackets, missed a pen in the sleeve pocket, now in the bin covered in blue ink spots that i cant get out !
> 
> ordered new ones


Hope it comes sooner!


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 28, 2021)

You are looking at this the wrong way. Your blue chef jacket is covered with a bunch of white. You need more leaky pens.,

I tried that with a new blue t-shirt that got splattered with chlorine for the pool, leaving pink spots. I found a Sharpie marker with a cap almost exactly the same color blue and used that to cover the spots. But it seems that the cap on sharpie markers is not a very good indicator of the ink color, The shirt is what you might call Royal Blue and the marker is what you probably would call Navy blue. But the dark blue spots still look better than the pink ones, so I am calling this a success.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2021)

Or Karl, perhaps you should get some fabric dye (here in the U.S., the best brand is by "RIT") and dye it blue!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Jun 29, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Marcel, people are always attracted by trinkets.
> Years ago, I gave a co-worker a ride to work in my '79 BMW 320i (E21 with tuned suspension and hi-perf goodies) and it was early enough in the morning that I could spice things up a little.
> We get to the shop and the guys asked him what he thought about the ride.
> 
> ...


You forgot to add that, since that time, you haven't spoken to him anymore. )))

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 29, 2021)

Another double-shift due to a slacker on the staff calling in "sick" for the fourth time in three months. They're all, coincidentally I'm sure, at either the front or back of his two-day weekend. Can't wait to start partying, and doesn't know when to stop.

Either way, I'm safety-pinned in the pissed-off position. And corporate won't help with the termination that needs to be done.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2021)

Андрей said:


> You forgot to add that, since that time, you haven't spoken to him anymore. )))


Well, he was a co-worker, after all...so I had to talk to him when it was needed.
But rest assured, he never got another ride in my BMW (or 1966 Ford Mustang).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 29, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Another double-shift due to a slacker on the staff calling in "sick" for the fourth time in three months. They're all, coincidentally I'm sure, at either the front or back of his two-day weekend. Can't wait to start partying, and doesn't know when to stop.
> 
> Either way, I'm safety-pinned in the pissed-off position. And corporate won't help with the termination that needs to be done.


Tell corporate that back to back doubles are a crew rest violation and they'll have to pay your fine.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 29, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Tell corporate that back to back doubles are a crew rest violation and they'll have to pay your fine.



Texas labor law doesn't have that provision.

I'm still chewing on my response. My inclination is to hit HR up first with the idea that a demoralized crew -- and I'm not the only one who's given Slacker a three-day weekend and angry about it -- is bad for bidness. I've been a manager a long while now, I know the language they should hear. That's my assessment right now, but I'm going to sleep on it before I decide how to approach it.

I've given my boss enough lip-service and it hasn't changed, so I think it's time to climb the chain a step.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 29, 2021)

Our family owns property in Columbia SC. The city requires us to file paperwork for a rental license. Since that office has a history of losing or throwing away the paperwork and I had to drive the 500 miles to the city anyway for other purposes, I decided to deliver the paperwork and the accompanying check in person.

It was then that I found that the City Govt of Columbia SC IS TILL NOT OPEN! They are still cowering in fear over the Chinese Wuflu!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jun 29, 2021)

Been feeling rough and tired for months and finally got to speak to a doctor a week ago. Just got results of the blood tests and I am anemic my Liver function is like an alcoholic plus my kidneys aren't working properly.

More blood tests a scan of my insides and a camera up the backside to look forward to in the next few weeks,🙄

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)

Don't worry. Same here...


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 29, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> Been feeling rough and tired for months and finally got to speak to a doctor a week ago. Just got results of the blood tests and I am anemic my Liver function is like an alcoholic plus my kidneys aren't working properly.
> 
> More blood tests a scan of my insides and a camera up the backside to look forward to in the next few weeks,🙄


PITA! Cheer up, mate. I got the wake-up call 45 years ago, and I'm still kicking. Camera up the backside every two years; routine piece of cake.
"Cowboy, mend your ways
or with us you will ride,
trying to catch the devil's herd,
Across these endless skies
Yippyeeyiyeah! Yippeeyioh!
Ghost riders in,,,the sky."
(Thank you Stan Jones)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 29, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> It was then that I found that the City Govt of Columbia SC IS TILL NOT OPEN! They are still cowering in fear over the Chinese Wuflu!


They didn't take it seriously enough at the time, and are now paying the price.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 29, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> Been feeling rough and tired for months and finally got to speak to a doctor a week ago. Just got results of the blood tests and I am anemic my Liver function is like an alcoholic plus my kidneys aren't working properly.
> 
> More blood tests a scan of my insides and a camera up the backside to look forward to in the next few weeks,🙄


I feel your pain, brother. My wife went to the hospital yesterday morning. She has some sort of kidney infection. I'm getting ready to go visit her soon.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 29, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I feel your pain, brother. My wife went to the hospital yesterday morning. She has some sort of kidney infection. I'm getting ready to go visit her soon.


Wish her good luck for me, bro!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 29, 2021)

Done! And thank you.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 29, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> They didn't take it seriously enough at the time, and are now paying the price.


Oh, they took it plenty seriously. It is just that government workers cannot figure out how to stop doing something they have gotten used to. E.G. The Indian Armory started building Lee-Enfield .303 rifles in 1921 and were still building the same thing, upgraded for 7.62 NATO, 45 years later- even though the Indian Army had switched over to a modern semi-auto rifle in the mid-50's. In the USA, NASA figured out that the Space Shuttle was not viable on 28 Jan 1986 and kept flying them for 25 more years.


----------



## at6 (Jul 1, 2021)

Took my dogs out to do their final "bath room" activity at 1:30 this morning and some b*$tard a$$ spawn of a promiscuous female pig dog set off an illegal firework a block from my home. My dogs were scared sh*tless and sweet Bark Angel Barbie injured her left rear leg getting back into the house. I wish these vermin would blow themselves up when they light that crap. Let them have a toe tag in a body bay on a slab in the morgue.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2021)

I wish I had a camera up the back-side. Mine went up in front......twice. Surgeon wanted to check his handy work. On another downer, just spent 20 minutes in a massive lightning storm trying to catch a bolt. This is the best I got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Jul 1, 2021)

Oh, I feel for ya, fellow dog owner. I live in a close suburb of Detroit, and these @$$holes have turned my poor 65 lb. Collie into a lapdog. Sha cannot stand loud noises like fireworks. Thunder, no big problem, only a little worried. Fireworks drive her around the bend. And take my wife and I with her. Our other dogs would go into the basement, where the sound was deadened, but not this one. We have to drug her halfway into next week - nearly knock her out - it can get so bad. And it ain't even July yet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> In the USA, NASA figured out that the Space Shuttle was not viable on 28 Jan 1986 and kept flying them for 25 more years.



From what I read the Shuttle was a huuuuuuge risk right from the outset and they were fortunate that more weren't lost. The expected failure rate was very high and there was no escape for the hapless crew if anything went wrong at any stage of the flight. 



GrumpyOldCrewChief said:


> Oh, I feel for ya, fellow dog owner.



Luckily the council is improving facilities for dog owners where I live, but the one thing that remains a problem are small white fluffy dogs, of which there are heaps where I live and their owners just don't look out for them in the dog parks. I hate the little devils, their owners are clueless and get upset when our bigger dog growls at them because they come running up barking. We call them slippers, like what you put on your feet inside, cos that's what they're good for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Jul 1, 2021)

We have had to stop visiting our local municipal dog park, for much the same reasons. Our Collie - a type not known to be either small, or to be mean, is constantly being messed with by those little yap monsters. The owners never seem to properly socialize their mutts, and now the responsible dog owners are leaving, not to return. 
"Slippers", yeah I like that description. But most of the blame should be placed firmly on the wretched owners' shoulders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

I would call them yikes , because that is the sound they make when stepped on.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 1, 2021)

GrumpyOldCrewChief said:


> Oh, I feel for ya, fellow dog owner. I live in a close suburb of Detroit, and these @$$holes have turned my poor 65 lb. Collie into a lapdog. Sha cannot stand loud noises like fireworks. Thunder, no big problem, only a little worried. Fireworks drive her around the bend. And take my wife and I with her. Our other dogs would go into the basement, where the sound was deadened, but not this one. We have to drug her halfway into next week - nearly knock her out - it can get so bad. And it ain't even July yet...


This sh&t's been going for over month around here. I hate to think what the Fourth will be like this year. The past years have been bad but this year the turds used their stimulus to buy it by the sh*t load from Nevada. A Bomb Squad truck in L A had 5000 lbs of confiscated crud and blew up. A damned shame it didn't happen to the vehicle that brought it in to California.


----------



## at6 (Jul 1, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I wish I had a camera up the back-side. Mine went up in front......twice. Surgeon wanted to check his handy work. On another downer, just spent 20 minutes in a massive lightning storm trying to catch a bolt. This is the best I got.
> 
> View attachment 630643​


It's hard to catch lightning bolts, so consider this one a success. Great shot.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2021)

I use my cell phone for lightning. I hold it up to the sky in one spot and hit the video button for about 30-45 seconds. If a bolt happens in the video I'll scroll through the video on pause until I find the bolt and then take a screen shot of it. I usually take about 20 videos during a storm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 1, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> From what I read the Shuttle was a huuuuuuge risk right from the outset and they were fortunate that more weren't lost.



They ordered the Shuttle Off The Drawing Board with no demo and shut down all of our other launch vehicles in anticipation of it being a tremendous success. We even quit building most of our rocket engines years before the first Shuttle flew and also scrapped at least 26 perfectly good Atlas boosters 10 years before the first Shuttle flight.
See: The Space Review: The engine problem and The Space Review: About those scrapped Atlas ICBMs

The Shuttle was supposed to cost $14 Million per flight, bring in at least $18M in revenue for each flight that carried a satellite to orbit, and fly up to 50 missions a year. In reality, in the final analysis, each Shuttle flight cost about $1.5 Billion (Billion, with a B) and the best they ever did was 9 missions in one year. They also managed to kill 17 people.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> They ordered the Shuttle Off The Drawing Board with no demo and shut down all of our other launch vehicles in anticipation of it being a tremendous success. We even quit building most of our rocket engines years before the first Shuttle flew and also scrapped at least 26 perfectly good Atlas boosters 10 years before the first Shuttle flight.
> See: The Space Review: The engine problem and The Space Review: About those scrapped Atlas ICBMs
> 
> The Shuttle was supposed to cost $14 Million per flight, bring in at least $18M in revenue for each flight that carried a satellite to orbit, and fly up to 50 missions a year. In reality, in the final analysis, each Shuttle flight cost about $1.5 Billion (Billion, with a B) and the best they ever did was 9 missions in one year. They also managed to kill 17 people.



Yeah, the Shuttle was a fascinating exercise in wishful thinking.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2021)

Armchair pilots.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 2, 2021)

This:









حکم حبس برای شهرزاد نظیفی، قهرمان بهایی موتورکراس زنان، تایید شد


حکم ۸ سال حبس شهرزاد نظیفی، شهروند بهایی و قهرمان موتورکراس زنان در دادگاه تجدید نظر تایید شد.




www.radiofarda.com


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 2, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What for? Unladylike behavior? Insane! Are they trying to bring back the dark ages?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 2, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> What for? Unladylike behavior? Insane! Are they trying to bring back the dark ages?


Dark ages brought back since February 22, 1979!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> What for? Unladylike behavior? Insane! Are they trying to bring back the dark ages?


No they still live in the dark ages. Never left it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2021)

Air conditioner went out on Wednesday evening. Replacement estimate caused my heart to stop momentarily, they can't install it until next week. Gonna be a steamy 4th of July this weekend.


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 2, 2021)

You know, I have thought about buying a 5000 BTU window unit for $150 or so and having it available just for emergencies like that. You could at least cool one room in the house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2021)

Something happened to me, guy came out yesterday and told me how much it was. On the bright side they'll be out this Monday and Uesday to fix it. Down side, there goes the new used-car fund.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 2, 2021)

Ollies has 15% off everything through tomorrow so you could got buy one of their 5,000, 6,000, or 8000 BTU units and be set for the weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 2, 2021)

Went to lunch and bought a King size Hershey chocolate bar (which I very seldom do). Threw it in one of the trays in the center console of my truck and forgot about it.. Anyone care to guess how long it takes a King Size Hershey chocolate bar to melt in a Black pickup truck with all the windows rolled up and 90+ degree heat (outside temp). About 15 minutes. 

I could put it in the freezer or just drink it as is as Hot chocolate I guess. At least it didn't leak through the wrapper.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 2, 2021)

Chocolate not melting all over the interior is a win.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 2, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Went to lunch and bought a King size Hershey chocolate bar (which I very seldom do). Threw it in one of the trays in the center console of my truck and forgot about it.. Anyone care to guess how long it takes a King Size Hershey chocolate bar to melt in a Black pickup truck with all the windows rolled up and 90+ degree heat (outside temp). About 15 minutes.
> 
> I could put it in the freezer or just drink it as is as Hot chocolate I guess. At least it didn't leak through the wrapper.


Dam-, 15 minutes?
Kit-Kats last about 3.7 minutes😞

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 2, 2021)

Has anyone noticed how Hershey bars are wrapped now? 

They used to have AL foil folded over them and then slid into a dark brown paper wrapper. Now it looks the same from the outside but the AL foil is gone and the outer wrapper is sealed plastic. I guess the modern wrapper helps to contain things if they get messy.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 2, 2021)

Prevents tampering too.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 2, 2021)

When I was in Iraq my sister in law sent a care package with all sorts of perishable goodies. She then got the APO wrong. Several months later I received the package which had traveled around the world twice. The hard candies were still ok. I took particular relish of the canned ham too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 3, 2021)

I read of a case where a man in the US Army was at one overseas assignment when he broke his GI-issue glasses; he taped them together. He ordered a new set of frames. At each assignment he was sent to over the next four years he ordered a new set of frames but did not get them. Finally, just before he separated, he got four sets of frames, which had been following him around for years.

When the Ft Jackson Household Goods rep briefed us about shipping our personal items to our first assignment he told us a little story. He was in Germany and an officer had been coming in and asking for his stuff to be shipped back to the CONUS, and grew more disappointed each time he was told "Not yet." Finally the guy demanded his stuff be put on the NEXT ship to the US. So they did just that. The next ship to the US left Germany, went down the Atlantic, into the Med, through the Suez Canal, and on to the PI, after which it headed for the West Coast, which was on the other side of the country from his assignment. The moral was, "Don't P.O. the HHG people!"

A friend of mine was being transferred from Vandenberg AFB to Houston. The truck picking up his HHG broke down on the way to pick them up (so did mine, by the way). He pleaded for them to get a different truck, but to no avail. After picking up his HHG the truck had brake failure and went over a cliff in the CA desert. When he got to Houston, lacking all his HHG, he found that they had shipped in a bunch of the people evacuated from Clark AB in the PI, due to the eruption of Mt Pinatubo. The HHG office was mobbed with people looking to be reimbursed.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 3, 2021)

Shortround6 said:


> Dam-, 15 minutes?
> Kit-Kats last about 3.7 minutes


post in error.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 5, 2021)

So, last night as I was getting ready for bed, I knocked my glasses off and they hit the floor, breaking off both bows. Today I find that my eye doctor is enjoying an extended holiday and I can't even arrange an appointment until Wednesday. So, for the indefinite future I am stuck wearing my old glasses with an outdated prescription which are giving me a headache and double vision.


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 5, 2021)

Gregg:

Do you have a copy of the latest prescription? There are places on-line where you can order a new pair.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm hoping for a free replacement.


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 6, 2021)

Can you pop the lenses out of the newer ones and put them in the olde frame? I have worn nothing but metal frames for decades, one reason being they are easier to get the lenses out and in.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 6, 2021)

Different styles. The reason I stopped wearing the older pair, aside from the prescription, was that the bows were too thick to comfortably wear ear muffs at work. After switching back to the older pair I now realize that the lens shape was incompatible with progressive prescriptions. Not enough vertical to provide decent zones of vision.


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 9, 2021)

Lately I have developed sympathy for RAF Tomahawk pilots.

I use "computer glasses" set so that I can see things comfortably at computer screen ranges. When I last ordered some new glasses I ordered a different style for the computer glasses. They are much smaller, the lens only about an inch high, and rectangular. The idea was that I could look over the top of them easier, since at close range I have 20:10 vision, and that would come in handy when working in the hangar and often have to switch between seeing things very close up and at distances of a few feet. The frames were more expensive, being Titanium, but I figured they'd be worth it.

But they did not work out well in the hangar. They tend to fall off too easily when leaning over and crawling under things. So I swapped them with my older Computer Glasses I use at home. The old ones work better in the hangar and the new ones work out better at the computer, except I have the same problem the RAF Tomahawk pilots had.

When in 1942 they found some Curtiss Hawk 81A's originally bought by France that had never been uncrated in Great Britain they decided to assemble them and use them to train bomber gunners on how to track attacking fighters. The Tomahawks had HF radios in them with wire antennas that stretched back to the tail. The antennas had insulators to isolate the wire from the airframe, and those insulators were located at just the right spot to be seen from the corner of the eye and make the pilots think they were being bounced by enemy aircraft.

Well, these titanium glasses have the hinge set much farther back from the temple than other glasses and the resultant bulge in that location keeps making me think that someone just walked across the front yard as I sit at my computer. This startles me and leads me turn and look for the intruder. I can now appreciate how the Tomahawk pilots felt and I sure as heck am not going to buy a pair of similarly configured glasses for wearing in the airplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah. Buying new frames is a crapshoot. You don't know if they'll work until you actually start wearing them.
More on my glasses saga. I took them back to the store I bought them, and, of course, that style frame is no longer available. Now I'm just going to wait until my next eye appointment in 3 weeks before ordering new frames. I hope the next pair is sturdier than my last pair and doesn't cause the headaches of my current older pair.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 9, 2021)

A suggestion: Glasses – Glasses Online – Prescription Glasses | Zenni Optical


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Went to lunch and bought a King size Hershey chocolate bar (which I very seldom do). Threw it in one of the trays in the center console of my truck and forgot about it.. Anyone care to guess how long it takes a King Size Hershey chocolate bar to melt in a Black pickup truck with all the windows rolled up and 90+ degree heat (outside temp). About 15 minutes.
> 
> I could put it in the freezer or just drink it as is as Hot chocolate I guess. At least it didn't leak through the wrapper.


Here in Redding, during summer, that candy bar would have vaporized.
Several years back, I had a can of soda saved for later placed on the floorboard of my black BMW 320i, in the shade.

Keep in mind that it easily gets over 110°F during summer.

So at 5:00, time to go home and I discover that the soda can had exploded, spraying the entire front interior at some point in the afternoon and then hardened in the heat.

Lesson learned...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 10, 2021)

Wife had the same problem with a can of 7up. Hate to say this Dave but it isn't any cooler than Redding right now. Still 100 degrees at this moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2021)

at6 said:


> Wife had the same problem with a can of 7up. Hate to say this Dave but it isn't any cooler than Redding right now. Still 100 degrees at this moment.


Oddly enough, it was a can of Bubble-Up that coated the interior of my BMW.

It's still 96° inside this shithole of a house at the moment (@ 10:40 p.m).
No cooling and I can't get a contractor to come out and help...no matter though, I'm still living in my shop after two years and the cooler there has it at a comfortable 85° degrees.

The temps for Redding are forecast to be a high of 117° over the weekend - yay...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 10, 2021)

12 pack of Pepsi. On the front seat. One had gone before I got in the car, soaking the box. The rest went when I tried to lift said box. Think of the video of the guys popping Mentos into soda bottles. Yeah, that one. The cans were bouncing around like ping pong balls.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> 12 pack of Pepsi. On the front seat. One had gone before I got in the car, soaking the box. The rest went when I tried to lift said box. Think of the video of the guys popping Mentos into soda bottles. Yeah, that one. The cans were bouncing around like ping pong balls.


Oh shit!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 10, 2021)

I was TDY to McClellen AFB one summer back in the late 70's. It took the VOQ a bit to get a room ready for me and so I left my luggage in the rental car. When I brought the luggage inside I found that my stick deodorant had melted and flowed like water when I took the cap off. I thought, "I have heard commercials on TV warn of Deodorant Failure but I never imagined that could mean structural failure."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 10, 2021)

We're only supposed to hit 114 this weekend so you win by three.


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 10, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> The cans were bouncing around like ping pong balls.



Every hear of the story about the lady that got in her hot car and a pop-open biscuit can in grocery bag in the back seat burst? She felt something hit her in the back of the head and thought the gooey stuff she felt was her brains leaking out after being shot. She sat there, holding her brains in, hoping someone would come to help, until a passer by asked her if everything was all right. She explained that she was holding her brains in and did not dare move.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 15, 2021)

Going in Tuesday for surgery on my right knee. Six week recovery time. Maybe I'll be able to get some of my unfinished models done.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2021)

good luck Glenn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 15, 2021)

Speedy recovery Glenn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 15, 2021)

Good luck and hopes for a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 15, 2021)

Good luck and speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2021)

Good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2021)

Hope all goes well, Glenn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2021)

Good stuff Glenn, and I wish you a comfortable and speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jul 15, 2021)

at6 said:


> Wife had the same problem with a can of 7up. Hate to say this Dave but it isn't any cooler than Redding right now. Still 100 degrees at this moment.


Maybe this will feel cooler.....In college, I was driving through Idaho Falls, Idaho, winter, about 10 below zero at the time. I had a warm can of Coke with me, and I thought I'd be clever and bungie it to my ski rack and drive for a mile or so to chill it. Well, it chilled it alright. Pulled over and stopped the car (thank God), grabbed the can of pop off the ski rack, sat down behind the wheel (still stopped, again thank God), opened the pop-top and an enormous explosion of Coke slushy lacquered me and most the fine interior of my Ricksha '67 Datsun PL-411. Jeezus, what a mess. And I barely got a sip of Coke, as the can had nearly entirely emptied itself all over, including on my 8-track player.

Never really got it all cleaned up. My roommate solved that problem for me the following spring when he totaled the Ricksha on a laundromat/beer-drinking run. Good times!!

Oh, it's been hot as hell here in Boise lately.🔥

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 15, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Going in Tuesday for surgery on my right knee. Six week recovery time. Maybe I'll be able to get some of my unfinished models done.


Best wishes for you, dear Glenn.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 15, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Going in Tuesday for surgery on my right knee. Six week recovery time. Maybe I'll be able to get some of my unfinished models done.


Good luck! An old friend of mine had to have BOTH of his knees done recently, delayed by over a year due to the Chinese Wuflu. But things went well.


----------



## special ed (Jul 15, 2021)

I had both knees replaced March 2016. I suggest, rather than building models, use the time catching up reading aviation books.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks guys
Fortunately its not a knee replacement, just repairing a tear


----------



## special ed (Jul 16, 2021)

Then you will be able to concentrate building models. My wife has had that done twice. It only made her more grouchy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2021)

Allergies, at least I hope it's allergies. Feels like someone has been punching my left eye from the inside of my head for a couple days now.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 16, 2021)

I suggest you start drinking heavily.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2021)

have been in a terrible mood all day, employer wont let me water board anybody to cheer me up so i bought some kits instead !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 16, 2021)

Come on over here. Not a problem.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 16, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I suggest you start drinking heavily.


Covid Booster SHOTS!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 16, 2021)

It's also good for Covid testing. If you can smell and taste it, you're Covid free. Remember to test yourself three times per evening.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 16, 2021)

And in the morning, when you wake up. Don't want to infect everybody at work, do you?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2021)

My son was stung by a Portuguese Manowar this afternoon. He is ok now. Lifeguards at the beach helped him.

i got it on my foot too but very mild.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 17, 2021)

Glad he's ok!
Man O'Wars have such long tenticals, it's impossible to see them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Glad he's ok!
> Man O'Wars have such long tenticals, it's impossible to see them.



We saw this one afterwards. It was a small juvenile one. Purplish, blue. It washed up on shore next to him.


----------



## rochie (Jul 17, 2021)

glad He's ok Chris


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 17, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My son was stung by a Portuguese Manowar this afternoon. He is ok now. Lifeguards at the beach helped him.
> 
> i got it on my foot too but very mild.


Glad to hear that he's ok now!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 17, 2021)

Waiting for the water to arrive from Germany/Belgium/Limburg. We’ll probably be safe, but one never knows. The water level the other side of the dyke is normally already about a meter higher then the ground in my garden, so we’ll see what will happen. Thought go out to all involved in Germany, Belgium and the south of my country.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2021)

Mosquitos. I am camping right now in a caravan. On a rural field. A farm. Done it before. But now there is a mosquito that is getting the better of me. Keeping me awake and having less blood then i started then the night before.
I call him Goering. The mother is dive bombing and buzzing me every night.
His tactic is to swoop down with a lot af noise a few times then silence. My defences of throwing my arms in the air or slapping places where i think he is, are useless. Cant sleep. The bastard gets his pound of flesh and i lay defeated and without sleep untill the day breaks. Never met such a winged blood sucker before.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 19, 2021)

These are great, saved me a lot of grief, Mosquito Killer Racket. Nothing more satisfying than seeing a mosquito vapourize. They contain a lot of power and leaves a mark.....don't ask

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2021)

Goering Spits on those. (Yes, intended pun) You have to find the mother first. Needless to say he has no problems what so ever to find holes in my defences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 19, 2021)

The Male mosquito buzzes.

The Female mosquito is the one that bites.

So if you don't hear anything.......................................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2021)

Yeah, the B.IV is no problem, it's the FB.VI you have to worry about !!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 20, 2021)

Local power company has sent out crews to clear trees from their power lines.
I have some of the area's last remaining mature Bull pines on the property and the power company is removing any that "might" be an issue.
So they've hacked out about 13 so far - any tree within 200 feet of the line of power poles that's 65' to 100' tall.
I'm really not much of an authority on tree geometry, but it seems to me that even a 100' tall tree situated 100' from a power pole (wich are about 70' tall) can't touch the lines if it falls.

Stupid idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 20, 2021)

Must have been government trained

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 20, 2021)

Shortround6 said:


> Must have been government trained


Indeed!


----------



## at6 (Jul 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Never met such a winged blood sucker before.


You must not have an Ex-wife then.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 23, 2021)

I just received the word that Iranian Army's ex- Deputy Commanding General, Major General Siavash Djavadian, Passed away!







Major General S. Djavadian (1941 - 2021)

Rest in Peace, Sir!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 23, 2021)

I've met him muliple times, back then when I was in Army!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2021)

at6 said:


> You must not have an Ex-wife then.


No. I dont like blood sports.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## 33k in the air (Jul 23, 2021)

The Cleveland Indians today announced the club is changing its name to Guardians for next season.

Pointless virtue signalling is pointless. And annoying. Stop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Jul 23, 2021)

33k in the air said:


> The Cleveland Indians today announced the club is changing its name to Guardians for next season.
> 
> Pointless virtue signalling is pointless. And annoying. Stop it.


Since Corporations are generally driven by the profit motive, I assume they changed the name to maximize profit. I'm not sure that could be classified as virtue signalling.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 23, 2021)

Cleveland (The Mistake on the Lake) needs guarding????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 23, 2021)

Shortround6 said:


> Cleveland (The Mistake on the Lake) needs guarding????


I didn't want to go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 2, 2021)

Just found out that I friend passed away back in February of complications from Diabetes. Hadn't spoke to him for a while when he called right at Christmas time. Made plans to meet up once the pandemic subsided, but never heard from him. Only 56 years old.
That makes 4 people I know in the last 3 years to pass away under the age of 58!!! Too short.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 2, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Just found out that I friend passed away back in February of complications from Diabetes. Hadn't spoke to him for a while when he called right at Christmas time. Made plans to meet up once the pandemic subsided, but never heard from him. Only 56 years old.
> That makes 4 people I know in the last 3 years to pass away under the age of 58!!! Too short.


Too sad, indeed. My deepest condolences to you and their families. May their souls rest in peace.


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 2, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Just found out that I friend passed away back in February of complications from Diabetes. Hadn't spoke to him for a while when he called right at Christmas time. Made plans to meet up once the pandemic subsided, but never heard from him. Only 56 years old.
> That makes 4 people I know in the last 3 years to pass away under the age of 58!!! Too short.


I feel it, brother. My wife recently went to the hospital due to complications from diabetes. It was close.


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 2, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I feel it, brother. My wife recently went to the hospital due to complications from diabetes. It was close.


Sad to hear about Lady, dear Rob! Fingers are crossed for her and you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank you, ARTESH.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I feel it, brother. My wife recently went to the hospital due to complications from diabetes. It was close.


Please give here my regards. Me being a complete stranger it will do her good.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 2, 2021)

The Cubs traded away their 3 best players. I've had it with the Cubs ownership. Count me out as a Cubs fan at least until they're under new owner ship which is probably permanent as far as my expected lifespan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> The Cubs traded away their 3 best players. I've had it with the Cubs ownership. Count me out as a Cubs fan at least until they're under new owner ship which is probably permanent as far as my expected lifespan



I’ve never been a baseball fan, but since moving to St. Louis I have joined the ranks of Cards fans. I’m getting into the Cubs/Cards rivalry too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 2, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> The Cubs traded away their 3 best players. I've had it with the Cubs ownership. Count me out as a Cubs fan at least until they're under new owner ship which is probably permanent as far as my expected lifespan


Yeah, right. You’re a baseball masochist like the rest of us. 
Go Yanks!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2021)

Day 5 of very poor, very slow, intermittent Internet connection, with my service provider ( EE ) notifying, daily " A problem near home being worked on, which will be completed within 8 hours".


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2021)

Another annoyance.
Been trying to book tickets for the BoB air show at Duxford in September, which _*should*_ have been available on-line at 12.00 hrs today, then postponed to 15.30 hrs, and *still* not available.
The IWM at DX seems to be very slow with it's organisation this year, partly understandable, due to Covid, but the Flying List still hasn't been published, and I believe attendance numbers are still possibly limited to 8,000, despite the lifting of such restrictions in the UK, with ticket prices virtually double what they have been in previous years.
Then I discovered that proof of low risk for Covid is needed, either in writing or a "App", otherwise entry will be declined. My Covid "jabs" have had to be delayed, due to having the Ritixumab infusions earlier this year, and I'm now due to see my Specialist Consultant _after_ September, to see how things are, and hopefully get the "jabs".
Consequently, I've had to "write off" going to DX, although I have a feeling that, with all the uncertainty, and still no info on what's going to be there, it might turn out to be a disappointing show anyway.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2021)

Been fighting an insurance company for long term disability payments since April and they keep asking for additional information even though my claim was accepted at the end of May, the day before I went back to work. I sent them what I hope was the final piece last week and received an email today saying...."Can you confirm who this is?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Day 5 of very poor, very slow, intermittent Internet connection



Probably it is still much better and faster than these:

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Been fighting an insurance company for long term disability payments since April and they keep asking for additional information even though my claim was accepted at the end of May, the day before I went back to work. I sent them what I hope was the final piece last week and received an email today saying...."Can you confirm who this is?"



If I ever have your permission, I'll confirm their transfer to the other world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> and received an email today saying...."Can you confirm who this is?"


It's been my experience that insurance companies drag their feet for two reasons:
First, they don't want to give up any money.
Second, they create a protracted, soul-draining marathon in the hopes that you'll either give up or settle for bread crumbs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2021)

The amount I estimated to them in April was actually $4 higher than the actual amount I posted them last week so if they had gone with the original amount, they would have saved three nickels instead of two

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> It's been my experience that insurance companies drag their feet for two reasons:
> First, they don't want to give up any money.
> Second, they create a protracted, soul-draining marathon in the hopes that you'll either give up or settle for bread crumbs.


There are more CRIMES and CRIMINALS working on day, rather than night!!! And they are well protected by BARRICADES.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 3, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Oddly enough, it was a can of Bubble-Up that coated the interior of my BMW.
> 
> It's still 96° inside this shithole of a house at the moment (@ 10:40 p.m).
> No cooling and I can't get a contractor to come out and help...no matter though, I'm still living in my shop after two years and the cooler there has it at a comfortable 85° degrees.
> ...


never leave a can of fix a flat in the back seat of your car in the summer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 4, 2021)

Kyushuj7w said:


> never leave a can of fix a flat in the back seat of your car in the summer.


At least your car won't go flat.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 10, 2021)

actually not today! but about a month!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2021)

pops-paolo

The kid is banned and removed from the forum, yet continues to annoy me by emailing me.

He is like a case of Herpes. The gift that just keeps on giving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh boy...


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 14, 2021)

just another ruined by pan-islamists!!!


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 15, 2021)

the things that are happening in eastern neighbor. 🇦🇫

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 16, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> the things that are happening in eastern neighbor. 🇦🇫


Run, Forrest, Run!​

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 16, 2021)

Андрей said:


> Run, Forrest, Run!​


If you are happy to have more PS752 or AMIA or Charly Hebdou, you are free to have them! You have no idea what you are doing with the future of your country and your people. You will understand this when it's too late and there is no turning point! I don't care and not talking about politics! That's nothing being compared to what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 17, 2021)

1- Majority of things that I want to post about Iran, present or past, would become political! I have no idea to post what! or talk about what!

2- Strange headache ... very loud noises in center of my head! can't sleep!

3- All roads are closed and Khark island is off-limit! No way to visit Islands, one way or another. We are ordered to camp outside of City!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2021)

Just stay safe my friend.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2021)

Stay safe Artesh

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 17, 2021)

Thank you 

 fubar57
and 

 vikingBerserker
.


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 17, 2021)

Hang in there ARTESH.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 19, 2021)

Just one of Islamist's crimes!!!






Cinema Rex fire - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2021)

Holy crap, I had not heard of that before.


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 19, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Holy crap, I had not heard of that before.


It is in Persian, But this is an incomplete events and names of Executed / Assassinated people (Mostly from Army / Gendarmerie / Shahrbani) between Feb. 22 to Aug 22, 1979! I was and am one of those who gathered this list. And that's just tip of Iceberg! 



> در هم کوبیدن حکومت مشروطه پارلمانی با کشتار سران کشوری و لشکری ایران - مشروطه
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 20, 2021)

Tuesday I came home and the phone indicted "Line in Use" I picked it up and heard only some buzzing - not a dial tone. I reported this to AT&T and they told me they would be out to fix it TODAY, as in Friday. 4 days without a phone! The neighbors across the street are in the same situation. Note: We are not having a hurricane.

That is unacceptable , so I decided to dump AT&T and go with Spectrum, my Internet and cable TV provider for phone service. I logged onto their website with some difficulty - they had forgotten my password it seems - and clicked on "Additional Services." I got a message saying that my next payment was due 1 Sept and since it was overdue (!!!!) they could not discuss any additional services.

I got on chat with them a few minutes ago and eventually found out that my 1 Jul payment was $0.40 short. I did not get a bill from them last month and called in to find out the amount and where to mail it. They told me the amount and I sent it in. They did not bother to tell me that I needed to add an additional $0.40 from the previous month, so therefore my account is in arrears. I told them to forget about the phone service; I'll stick with AT&T.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 20, 2021)

The Golden Rule. He who has the gold makes the rules.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Tuesday I came home and the phone indicted "Line in Use" I picked it up and heard only some buzzing - not a dial tone. I reported this to AT&T and they told me they would be out to fix it TODAY, as in Friday. 4 days without a phone! The neighbors across the street are in the same situation. Note: We are not having a hurricane.
> 
> That is unacceptable , so I decided to dump AT&T and go with Spectrum, my Internet and cable TV provider for phone service. I logged onto their website with some difficulty - they had forgotten my password it seems - and clicked on "Additional Services." I got a message saying that my next payment was due 1 Sept and since it was overdue (!!!!) they could not discuss any additional services.
> 
> I got on chat with them a few minutes ago and eventually found out that my 1 Jul payment was $0.40 short. I did not get a bill from them last month and called in to find out the amount and where to mail it. They told me the amount and I sent it in. They did not bother to tell me that I needed to add an additional $0.40 from the previous month, so therefore my account is in arrears. I told them to forget about the phone service; I'll stick with AT&T.


I had that "buzzing" problem with AT&T for years. It was actually a "static" sound, much like noise on an AM two-way radio.

I tried to get them to fix it for years and they insisted the issue was on my side and for a fee, they would do "in wall" repairs. We went back and forth for ages until my line went dead (much like yours) where the line was acting like a phone was off the hook.
After going back and forth with customer service for a week, they sent out a repairman and he found the issue out at their neighborhood box.
It turns out that water had gotten into an old splice had corroded the copper leads over time and the only reason my line was still working (up to the failure) was due to the salts left behind by the electrolysis still conducting.
Eventually even that failed, leaving the line open.
Needless to say, when I got confirmation of the repair by customer service, I gave them the mother of all "I told you so's".
They apologized profusely and comped my phone bill for the next three months.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 20, 2021)

It is common after we have had some rain for the phone line to get scratchy. It gets bad enough and I have them come out and fix it by hooking up another pair of wires. at the big box. But this time it was not scratchy but Buzz - Buzzz - Buzz and then nothing at all.

I think the AT&T repairman may have showed up right when I got on the shower, so I may be done with them permanently. Anybody wants to call me can e-mail me first and I'll turn on my cellphone. No way am I leaving the cellphone on. I was working with a friend of mine the other day and he got about 25 calls from scammers claiming to be the Social Security Admin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 20, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> It is common after we have had some rain for the phone line to get scratchy. It gets bad enough and I have them come out and fix it by hooking up another pair of wires. at the big box. But this time it was not scratchy but Buzz - Buzzz - Buzz and then nothing at all.
> 
> I think the AT&T repairman may have showed up right when I got on the shower, so I may be done with them permanently. Anybody wants to call me can e-mail me first and I'll turn on my cellphone. No way am I leaving the cellphone on. I was working with a friend of mine the other day and he got about 25 calls from scammers claiming to be the Social Security Admin.


I gave the people I know special ringtones. I use a distinct and annoying ringtone as the default. If it's the annoying tone, I let the call go to voicemail. Scammers don't seem to leave voicemails.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2021)

When scammers call, I'll occasionally pick up, answering with:
"Redding Police Department, Internet Crimes Division, Officer Dave speaking.
How may I be of assistance?"

They'll always hang up. Aparently, no one wants to speak to Officer Dave 😞

The upside, is the number of calls fall off considerably...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Aug 21, 2021)

Wife was injured at work Wednesday. Saw the Dr Friday, surgery this morning 0600 hrs. Covid shut down visiting patients. Nurse slipped me wife because the wife was terrified. Total shoulder replacement. 3 days or terrible pain. She does nor handle sedation will. They should be done in the next 7 minutes. I cannot be with her in the room. I am going home and sleep and then build a model the next few days.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 21, 2021)

DBII said:


> Wife was injured at work Wednesday. Saw the Dr Friday, surgery this morning 0600 hrs. Covid shut down visiting patients. Nurse slipped me wife because the wife was terrified. Total shoulder replacement. 3 days or terrible pain. She does nor handle sedation will. They should be done in the next 7 minutes. I cannot be with her in the room. I am going home and sleep and then build a model the next few days.


Lord be with you. My wife is currently having a lot of pain from various conditions. It’s the weekend so doctor office closed (and my doctor is undergoing chemotherapy). She wants to go back to Thailand where pain killers aren’t quite as difficult to obtain. I’m going a little nuts myself.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 21, 2021)

DBII said:


> Wife was injured at work Wednesday. Saw the Dr Friday, surgery this morning 0600 hrs. Covid shut down visiting patients. Nurse slipped me wife because the wife was terrified. Total shoulder replacement. 3 days or terrible pain. She does nor handle sedation will. They should be done in the next 7 minutes. I cannot be with her in the room. I am going home and sleep and then build a model the next few days.





SaparotRob said:


> Lord be with you. My wife is currently having a lot of pain from various conditions. It’s the weekend so doctor office closed (and my doctor is undergoing chemotherapy). She wants to go back to Thailand where pain killers aren’t quite as difficult to obtain. I’m going a little nuts myself.


Our fingers are crossed, and praying for your wives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Aug 21, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Lord be with you. My wife is currently having a lot of pain from various conditions. It’s the weekend so doctor office closed (and my doctor is undergoing chemotherapy). She wants to go back to Thailand where pain killers aren’t quite as difficult to obtain. I’m going a little nuts myself.


Hug brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Aug 21, 2021)

They may release my wife Sunday because they are afraid of covid exposure. I will have to play nurse and remove the nerve block Monday. No model plane for me. I was hoping to go to work next week. I got a great job 90 days ago. I had to miss work for kidney stones and now missed a week for the wife. Hope I can keep the job. One day at a time. Step kids are ready to drive in to help. I'm watching nova story on recovering crew members of three WW2 aircraft. Show is The Last B24.


----------



## DBII (Aug 21, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> There are more CRIMES and CRIMINALS working on day, rather than night!!! And they are well protected by BARRICADES.


I agree. I was in health insurance for 12 years. Not all are bad but mist are. I sent the last 1o years collecting insurance payments for hospitals. It is a mess. The business changed in the 70s. It is now deny, relay and defend in court to maximize profits. One ploy is to ware out the person so they give up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 22, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> She wants to go back to Thailand where pain killers aren’t quite as difficult to obtain.


We have a terrible opiate addiction problem but people who actually need painkillers can't get them.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 22, 2021)

DBII said:


> I agree. I was in health insurance for 12 years. Not all are bad but mist are. I sent the last 1o years collecting insurance payments for hospitals. It is a mess. The business changed in the 70s. It is now deny, relay and defend in court to maximize profits. One ploy is to ware out the person so they give up.


I have almost experienced any "Part Time Job" that you can imagine! Worked in Grand Bazar, In insurance companies, Bookstores, Handcraft galleries, Tour Leader, Night Shifts in Hotel Esteghlal, you name it! and it was same, everywhere! Never was in a job for more than 3 months, because they should employ you after 90th day! and pay for insurance. I founded my own job, making and selling hand made necklaces and accessories and that's where my income, comes from. I even had a stand in Bazar Parvaneh. My own job, My own rules, real pure meaning of freedom!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 22, 2021)

Filthy capitalist!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 22, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Filthy capitalist!


At least, it doesn't say kill those who don't believe in what you believe! (= religion)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Aug 22, 2021)

Childproof caps are what annoys me! I tried to open a tin (I believe 'can' to our US friends) wood treatment today and the instructions on the cap indicated that I only had to squeeze the cap at two points and then unscrew it.
So I squeezed and turned only to find that the whole cap assembly was turning in the container!
A screwdriver to lever the cap off followed by cutting off the locking tabs with a knife has now solved the problem but that was a wasted half hour.
Brian

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 22, 2021)

FowellBox said:


> Childproof caps are what annoys me! I tried to open a tin (I believe 'can' to our US friends) wood treatment today and the instructions on the cap indicated that I only had to squeeze the cap at two points and then unscrew it.
> So I squeezed and turned only to find that the whole cap assembly was turning in the container!
> A screwdriver to lever the cap off followed by cutting off the locking tabs with a knife has now solved the problem but that was a wasted half hour.
> Brian


Be happy, man! the problem is solved at last!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 25, 2021)

Ukrainian police bravely detain and beat a man for a T-shirt with the word "Russia" on it. It turned out to be a tourist from the United States.
The second half of the video is in English.


At the link you can see another video from the police station









Арест американца в футболке «Russia» в Одессе сняли на видео


В Одессе полицейские арестовали американца в футболке с российским триколором и надписью Russia. 26-летнего жителя Лас-Вегаса задержали во время празднования Дня государственного флага Украины в центре Одессы. Турист из США пришел к памятнику Дюку де Ришелье, где его и заметили украинские...




www.mk.ru

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 25, 2021)

Андрей said:


> Ukrainian police bravely detain and beat a man for a T-shirt with the word "Russia" on it. It turned out to be a tourist from the United States.
> The second half of the video is in English.
> 
> 
> ...



Back in early years of Revolution in Iran, the Religious Fanatics and their Thugs made more than 15 different "Patrol"s ... They were tasked to Islamize people, in a barbaric way! ... Two of Them, Named "Sar-o-llah" (Blood of God) and "Jand-o-llah" (Soldiers / Troopers of God) were the most savage ones They would Color your hand if you were wearing a T-Shirt! and many other dark things!







A Jand-o-llah Patrol Car! Also were Called "4WD" standing for "4 Homeless Bastards" in Persian.

Ask in Facebook or VK (or any other place) about Those or "Komite" ones!



> Islamic Revolution Committees - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

Андрей said:


> Ukrainian police bravely detain and beat a man for a T-shirt with the word "Russia" on it. It turned out to be a tourist from the United States.
> The second half of the video is in English.
> 
> 
> ...



Should have worn a bikini. Would have been save then.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Should have worn a bikini. Would have been save then.


If only these

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Should have worn a bikini. Would have been save then.



With a big Russian flag printed on the rear side of it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 25, 2021)

A bit late posting it but one of my wife's cousins who retired to Arkansas died of Covid last week.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Aug 25, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> With a big Russian flag printed on the rear side of it.


Yes, even the T-shirt is painted in the colors of the Russian flag. These symbols are not prohibited by Ukrainian law.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 25, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> A bit late posting it but one of my wife's cousins who retired to Arkansas died of Covid last week.


May his soul rest in peace.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 25, 2021)

Selling Persian Gulf to Chinese and Caspian Sea to Russians is not counted "Betrayal"! But Giving a small Island (Bahrain) and taking 3 important ones, is Called Betrayal.

How logical!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2021)

Андрей said:


> These symbols are not prohibited by Ukrainian law.


I’m glad to hear that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2021)

Considering the tension between Russia and the Ukraine, wearing anything Russian in the Ukraine is not the smartest thing a person can do...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 25, 2021)

Young Americans think free speech and other US rights exist every where. It is good for them to learn what we have at home and what can happen away from home.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2021)

special ed said:


> Young Americans think free speech and other US rights exist every where. It is good for them to learn what we have at home and what can happen away from home.


I suspect it was more along the lines that he visited Russia, bought a shirt and then decided to wear it while visiting the Ukraine, not being well informed of the situation between the two countries.

Which leads this to being an important life lesson:
Be informed about where you're visiting.
Know the does and don'ts of your destination.
Be respectful if their customs.
Avoid drawing attention to yourself.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 25, 2021)

He should be thankful for not getting a cavity search with a baton.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2021)

Still doing battle with Canada Life for a long term disability cheques for April/May. Possible payment in October. Started a new battle with Worker's Compensation over hearing aids. They want hearing test results from my work career. The companies I worked for in the 70's/80's don't exist any more. The paper company I worked for for 22yrs didn't keep the records after they shut us down. The coal mine I worked for three years after doesn't appear on the parent company website. The current mine only has a record of my last test from last year. One of the questions from the 7 page form, "What problems are you having with your hearing?" Seriously???? * I'M FREAKIN' HAVING PROBLEMS HEARING!!!!*
Things do not bode well for me

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 25, 2021)

Did you try speaking loudly?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

Huh?? what is that noise?? Swear i heard something.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 25, 2021)

Excuse me, say again?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

Oke this is getting spooky. Heard something crincy. I am locking up and loading. I do not have hearing problems... the guy that stalks me will have after i cap a few.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Did you try speaking loudly?


I actually had a very nice English speaking person on the phone when requesting the form


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2021)

What they can do with robots these days is beyond me. In the old days we had indian helpdesks. Never did get help on nothing but they were friendly i think.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Aug 25, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I actually had a very nice English speaking person on the phone when requesting the form


I have seen some of those in movies. They are all homicidal, change your locks and take care.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 29, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Still doing battle with Canada Life for a long term disability cheques for April/May. Possible payment in October. Started a new battle with Worker's Compensation over hearing aids. They want hearing test results from my work career. The companies I worked for in the 70's/80's don't exist any more. The paper company I worked for for 22yrs didn't keep the records after they shut us down. The coal mine I worked for three years after doesn't appear on the parent company website. The current mine only has a record of my last test from last year. One of the questions from the 7 page form, "What problems are you having with your hearing?" Seriously???? * I'M FREAKIN' HAVING PROBLEMS HEARING!!!!*
> Things do not bode well for me


just excuses to not pay to the working classes! I mean the companies.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2021)

i totally effed up my wife and daughters car insurances when we changed cars a couple of months ago and they both have been driving without an insurance since june.
my wife got pulled over today by the police and that's how we found out !
very fortunately nothing happened in the mean time and the police believed my wife and didn't impound her car and i have now sorted everything out.

and most importantly she didn't kill me when she got home

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 30, 2021)

Glad that everyone is OK, Karl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 30, 2021)

rochie said:


> i totally effed up my wife and daughters car insurances when we changed cars a couple of months ago and they both have been driving without an insurance since june.
> my wife got pulled over today by the police and that's how we found out !
> very fortunately nothing happened in the mean time and the police believed my wife and didn't impound her car and i have now sorted everything out.
> 
> and most importantly she didn't kill me when she got home


All's well that ends well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Glad that everyone is OK, Karl.


thank you my friend


SaparotRob said:


> All's well that ends well.


sure is, could've been much worse

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2021)

Lucky !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

Sometimes you are lucky without knowing.
Good that things got sorted.
Hope your wife is over it soon and not too mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sometimes you are lucky without knowing.
> Good that things got sorted.
> Hope your wife is over it soon and not too mad.


all is well for now !
we have to go to the police station today with proof of insurance, which we now have.

basically when our Daughter needed a new car i gave her mine as it had all the gadgets she wanted and was more suitable for her needs and i bought a new one.
so when i went online to change our insurance details, i somehow put my wife on my daughters car, deleted my wifes car totally from our policy and kept our Daughter insured on her old car which we had sold to one of her fellow university students.

how that happened i do not know and in some way its a good thing its happened as we wouldnt of know otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Aug 31, 2021)

Found out today that somebody or something screwed the pooch with the AED down where a buddy was working on Friday morning. The one his crew mates grabbed was dead and had to run to another location for a second one. Paramedics and EMTs are usually 2 minutes or less from the time the phone rings in our dispatch office to where he was.

Coworker is in the hospital for a bit, as an AED was implanted yesterday. He gets more years with the wife, kids and grandkids now, and he’s only in his 50’s.

If they have them where you work, take the time to find out how often they get checked for operability... One that doesn’t power up or have enough battery capacity is useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 1, 2021)

Child marriage in Iran!



> کودکی که باید مادر را صدا می‌زد، مادر شد!
> 
> 
> در ۱۳ سالگی عقد کرد و در ۱۶ سالگی مادر شد. او بر اساس توافق قبلی خانواده‌‏ها قرار بوده با پسر عمه‌‏اش ازدواج کند، اما با مقاوت و سرسختی مادرش، برای اینکه از زندگی دشوار...
> ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2021)

my two best people in my kitchen are both leaving !


----------



## at6 (Sep 1, 2021)

rochie said:


> my two best people in my kitchen are both leaving !




You taught them how to cook and now they want their own kitchens.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 1, 2021)

This is what happens when you eliminate indentured servitude!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 1, 2021)

Today was a classic at work. at 3PM the scheduler leaves his office to hunt me down about a job that has been on my clipboard since Friday. It's still second in queue because my helper left 2 weeks ago and they haven't found a replacement. The job ahead of it is 1/4 done because I keep getting pulled off for other "rush" jobs. I'm in the middle of loading a new 10000 lb coil of steel to finish the the 100 sheets the laser operator is waiting for (only he doesn't know it yet.) "Can you have it done by the end of the day? I promised we'd ship it first thing tomorrow."
Sure. I'll just drop everything else and do that. Nobody else is waiting. But first, it's my break. So as I sit in the breakroom I hear him in the next office. Suddenly, he bursts out of the office, catches me in the break room and says: "Have you started that job yet?" Yup. first 65' is done and the rest is programmed in. "STOP! The guy sent us the wrong order!"

And it's not even Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 1, 2021)

Been there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 2, 2021)

Been over two years since I lost my place because of the wildfire here in town.
Almost two years since I closed escrow on this place and still haven't been able to move in.

If someone told me this story, I'd either think they were making sh!t up or the biggest idiot on the planet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2021)

sorry to hear that Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2021)

rochie said:


> my two best people in my kitchen are both leaving !


Kiran is still volunteering

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Kiran is still volunteering


Tell him he starts monday 5.30am for breakfast training

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 2, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Been over two years since I lost my place because of the wildfire here in town.
> Almost two years since I closed escrow on this place and still haven't been able to move in.
> 
> If someone told me this story, I'd either think they were making sh!t up or the biggest idiot on the planet...


Well maybe one of these days it'll all get sorted out. What's wrong with the house?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2021)

rochie said:


> Tell him he starts monday 5.30am for breakfast training


He said he would like to, but he was not sure if he could make it that early as it is quite a long swim.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 2, 2021)

rochie said:


> my two best people in my kitchen are both leaving !



Maybe you can recruit Lucky. As long as he's been in Scotland, I'm sure that he must know how to prepare Haggis by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 3, 2021)

rochie said:


> Tell him he starts monday 5.30am for breakfast training


My girlfriend asks: Do you need an assistant?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 3, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> My girlfriend asks: Do you need an assistant?


commute might be tricky !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2021)

Was not able to go to the POF museum and meet up with Greg and Kim. Some things got in the way.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)

Sorry to hear that Pal. I hope you all are fine there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 6, 2021)

Same as Wurger said.


----------



## NVSMITH (Sep 6, 2021)

By no means do I want to minimize the horror of these fires to the folks who live in or near the actual fires. We are east of the Caldor fire and southeast of the Dixie fire. We've had dark hazy sky since late July. There have been days when schools were closed because the atmosphere reached hazardous levels. Even here we have had animals leaving the mountains and moving closer to town to be closer to water. I tried to post photos but couldn't get both text and photos to agree; I'll post separately.
-Caldor fire started August 14 now 316k acres = 338 sq mile or 12,800 ha/1,280 sq km (37% contained)
-Dixie fire started July 14 now 910k acres = 1,422 sq miles or 368k ha/3,685 sq km (57% contained)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2021)

The fires are horrible, but the photos are beautiful.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 7, 2021)

Yeah. And stop sending your smoke to Minnesota!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yeah. And stop sending your smoke to Minnesota!


Aren't you a smoker too?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2021)

NVSMITH said:


> By no means do I want to minimize the horror of these fires to the folks who live in or near the actual fires. We are east of the Caldor fire and southeast of the Dixie fire. We've had dark hazy sky since late July. There have been days when schools were closed because the atmosphere reached hazardous levels. Even here we have had animals leaving the mountains and moving closer to town to be closer to water. I tried to post photos but couldn't get both text and photos to agree; I'll post separately.
> -Caldor fire started August 14 now 316k acres = 338 sq mile or 12,800 ha/1,280 sq km (37% contained)
> -Dixie fire started July 14 now 910k acres = 1,422 sq miles or 368k ha/3,685 sq km (57% contained)
> 
> ...


I'm in Redding (Shasta County), we've been smothered all summer from the:
Dixie, Lava, Tennant, McFarland, Salt, Monument, Sugar, Beckworth complex, River complex and a dozen other fires...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2021)

at6 said:


> Well maybe one of these days it'll all get sorted out. What's wrong with the house?


It was ruined by former tenants and because of the recent catastrophic fires and people being at home due to the covid, contractors arw in short supply.
If I was 20 years younger or hadn't been killed in a horrific wreck a few years back, I could do more around here...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Sep 8, 2021)

<==== Only smokes when he’s on fire....didn’t like it either time....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 8, 2021)

In Idaho, we too have a fire with a Dixie reference. The "Dixie-Jumbo" fire in North Central Idaho, SE of Grangeville, ID. See here: Dixie-Jumbo Fires (ID) Information - InciWeb the Incident Information System

We're also getting smoke from Caldor and Dixie fires, as well as our own homegrown blazes.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 8, 2021)

Nothing on TV lately so I've been watching Benny Hill show clips on Youtube. Now I've got that Yakety Sax song they play when he gets chased around by the angry mob stuck in my head for the last 3 days. Could be worse I guess.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 8, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Nothing on TV lately so I've been watching Benny Hill show clips on Youtube. Now I've got that Yakety Sax song they play when he gets chased around by the angry mob stuck in my head for the last 3 days. Could be worse I guess.


Yeah, it could be worse..........your earworm COULD be Helen Reddy singing "I Am Woman" 

So count your blessings and get back to Benny Hill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 8, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Yeah, it could be worse..........your earworm COULD be Helen Reddy singing "I Am Woman"
> 
> So count your blessings and get back to Benny Hill.



*THANKS A LOT!!!!!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2021)

LA traffic.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 10, 2021)

Beautiful, sunny Southern California...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 10, 2021)

Having to work with a guy today who not only just would.not.shut.up, but is one of the lowest-information people I've ever had the misfortune of suffering, e.g." "Why couldn't I buy some land in West Texas and mine rare-earth metals there?" "Because they're rare enough that they ain't scattered everywhere?"

Six hours of this drivel from him was enough to drive me out of my goddamned mind.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 10, 2021)

Makes my job sound like heaven. My nearest co-worker is at least 20 feet away and the noise level requires full time hearing protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 11, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Having to work with a guy today who not only just would.not.shut.up, but is one of the lowest-information people I've ever had the misfortune of suffering, e.g." "Why couldn't I buy some land in West Texas and mine rare-earth metals there?" "Because they're rare enough that they ain't scattered everywhere?"
> 
> Six hours of this drivel from him was enough to drive me out of my goddamned mind.


Well, You're much more luckier than me! at least, he knows where is west! what's "rare-earth metals" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Well, You're much more luckier than me! at least, he knows where is west! what's "rare-earth metals" ...











Rare-earth element - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Rare-earth element - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! But I didn't mean myself! some (several millions, at least) religious fanatics, I meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 11, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Makes my job sound like heaven. My nearest co-worker is at least 20 feet away and the noise level requires full time hearing protection.


I'm retired, so I have the greatest co-worker of all: *NO ONE.*
Best career move I ever made.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 11, 2021)

Realizing I miss my idiot co-workers and I hate retirement.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2021)

Me: Glad that I have 25 years to retirement, because that means I hopefully have a lot of life left to enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 12, 2021)

Late night televangelists telling me that I can be miraculously rich if I send them $1000.00. Horse whip them, tar and feather them, then run their butts out town on a rail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2021)

Or better yet, take their money. That might be the only thing they are really attached to and believe in.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 14, 2021)

10 minutes before CoB I discovered a pool of hydraulic oil under my main power brake.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2021)

11:18 p.m. last night, lying in bed and heard- bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, bang, short pause, bang, bang, gang. That's not fireworks I thought to myself.
Found the police report this morning, 11:15 pm. several reports of shots being fired at location about 2 blocks from my house. Looks to be near the convenience store next to a problematic aparment complex. Victims found in vehicle several blocks away (no one was injured), several bullet holes in vehicle. At scene of shooting another vehicle was found with several holes (not factory made) in it and no one around.
No doubt a drug deal gone bad in my mind.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 15, 2021)

Dude! Get the hell out of Minneapolis!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Dude! Get the hell out of Minneapolis!


Brooklyn Park actually. Not much difference though. It's usually fairly quiet in my neighborhood (other than then drunks down the street, but I think they stopped drinking so it's pretty quiet there too).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2021)

Fuel prices up *again *!!!
Just topped up the tank for my trip back to Norfolk, and payed £6.45 per Imperial gallon ( that's $8.87 at today's exchange rate ), 
Bl**dy outrageous !!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2021)

Ouch! I complained paying $4.06/Imperial Gallon for Premium but suddenly feel better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 17, 2021)

Each person that owns a car or any form if "Vehicle" in Iran, has a fuel card! This card will be charged by 60 liters at the beginning of each month of Persian calender and costs 15000 rials per liter. After this ends, The rest is calculated as "Azad", costs double.

1 USD =~ 275000 IRR (today Exchange rate).

The Emergency, Police and Military ones have their own special cards.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 17, 2021)

Still can not login to Instagram! Nor can make a new account!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 17, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Brooklyn Park actually. Not much difference though. It's usually fairly quiet in my neighborhood (other than then drunks down the street, but I think they stopped drinking so it's pretty quiet there too).


You should live in Chicago and tune into the local news every night to get the daily body count. They don't even mention the car jackings if there isn't shooting. Hardly a week goes by without a running gunfight on one of the expressways. My neighborhood is pretty quiet but if i'm out after dark and expect to have to stop for gas or something I make sure I'm carrying a "friend".
Can't wait to get the f out of this city

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 17, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Each person that owns a car or any form if "Vehicle" in Iran, has a fuel card! This card will be charged by 60 liters at the beginning of each month of Persian calender and costs 15000 rials per liter. After this ends, The rest is calculated as "Azad", costs double.
> 
> 1 USD =~ 275000 IRR (today Exchange rate).
> 
> The Emergency, Police and Military ones have their own special cards.


Great price. At the exchange rate you describe above, your first 60 liters of gas is about $.1833 per liter, or $.8344 per imperial gallon, or $.6945 per U.S. Gallon. Your Azad price is still great - $1.389 per U.S. Gallon. U.S. Wholesale spot prices are between $2.00 and $2.25 right now. Retail pump 87 octane gas, 10% ethanol blend is about $3.85/gallon in Boise today.

Iran must produce LOTS more gasoline than it needs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 17, 2021)

at6 said:


> Late night televangelists telling me that I can be miraculously rich if I send them $1000.00. Horse whip them, tar and feather them, then run their butts out town on a rail.


Frank Zappa's '88 Tour recordings have some great stuff regarding TV evangelists. Can't believe anyone will want to watch the new production about Tammie Faye Baker. No accounting for taste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 17, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> You should live in Chicago and tune into the local news every night to get the daily body count. They don't even mention the car jackings if there isn't shooting. Hardly a week goes by without a running gunfight on one of the expressways. My neighborhood is pretty quiet but if i'm out after dark and expect to have to stop for gas or something I make sure I'm carrying a "friend".
> Can't wait to get the f out of this city


Is your friend named Colt, or Smith & Wesson, or Ruger, or Glock?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Is your friend named Colt, or Smith & Wesson, or Ruger, or Glock?


Gatling. He is only small so dont mind him. Now i count to 1 , 3 , 4.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 17, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Is your friend named Colt, or Smith & Wesson, or Ruger, or Glock?


More of a Russian name...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 17, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Fuel prices up *again *!!!
> Just topped up the tank for my trip back to Norfolk, and payed £6.45 per Imperial gallon ( that's $8.87 at today's exchange rate ),
> Bl**dy outrageous !!!!!


Bummer. I filled up at the local Costco. $2.649 a gallon. That's 50 cents cheaper that the corner gas station nearest my house.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 17, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ouch! I complained paying $4.06/Imperial Gallon for Premium but suddenly feel better.


We're paying $4.09 for a gallon of regular here. But then what else would you expect? It's Crapifornia.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 17, 2021)

My son just got back from four years in California. He looked with awe at our "high" gas prices, hovering around $3/gallon.
Of course, here the gas is just a loss leader for the window washer fluid, road salt, lock de-icer, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 18, 2021)

bdefen said:


> Great price. At the exchange rate you describe above, your first 60 liters of gas is about $.1833 per liter, or $.8344 per imperial gallon, or $.6945 per U.S. Gallon. Your Azad price is still great - $1.389 per U.S. Gallon. U.S. Wholesale spot prices are between $2.00 and $2.25 right now. Retail pump 87 octane gas, 10% ethanol blend is about $3.85/gallon in Boise today.
> 
> Iran must produce LOTS more gasoline than it needs.


Great for outsiders! yes!!! but when you realize that the majority of Working people are paid about 180 to 230 USD per month, It is not much great!

And no need to talk about living costs!

The regime uses this "difrence" in fuel & lietterally, everything else, as a propaganda to say and show that living in "West" is not good! and Iran is way better under their reign.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 18, 2021)

Not sure if have heard about Iran - USA Futsal match! but Iran has won 4-2.

No need to tell why I'm not happy, but upset!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Great for outsiders! yes!!! but when you realize that the majority of Working people are paid about 180 to 230 USD per month, It is not much great!
> 
> And no need to talk about living costs!
> 
> The regime uses this "difrence" in fuel & lietterally, everything else, as a propaganda to say and show that living in "West" is not good! and Iran is way better under their reign.


Pretty much the same wherever you go. A few tears ago when the postal service decided that they needed a rate hike, they cited Germans gladly paying $1.00 per stamp and so our rates were a "bargain". They didn't cite that the average German salary is higher than that the average U. S. salary.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 18, 2021)

at6 said:


> Pretty much the same wherever you go. A few tears ago when the postal service decided that they needed a rate hike, they cited Germans gladly paying $1.00 per stamp and so our rates were a "bargain". They didn't cite that the average German salary is higher than that the average U. S. salary.


Wherever you go, Sky is same!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Sep 18, 2021)

-Addendum to previous fire postings; current status of the two closest fires:
Dixie Fire 960,640 ac/ 1,500 sq mi
Caldor Fire 218,900 Acres / 342 sq mi
-Earlier in the week we were spared most of the heavy smoke shown in the photos I posted but yesterday and today have been really bad. We drove to Reno and on approaching the city from the east we couldn't see across the city or the surrounding mountains.
-Today we're under "red flag warning" due to low humidity (7-10%) and potential thunderstorms. If it rains the water won't hit the ground but the lightning will.
-To make the local conditions worse there are a few fires around Sequoia National Forest "only" about 20,000 acres but their smoke is drifting north so no matter which way the wind blows we're getting hit.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Sep 18, 2021)

Todays gripes are that I was awoken at 0330 this morning by a policemen who informed my that a car had gone through my concrete wall, through some small trees, another low concrete wall and had embedded itself in the wall of my bungalow whilst I was 150 miles away on holiday. He explained that the car had broken a window and caused considerable damage to the two corner walls and smashed my patio doors. The police had then smashed the remaining patio door to check if anyone was injured. On my way home on the motorway, I was held up only 1.5 miles from home because a bus had caught fire and cloosed all 4 lanes.
Definitely a day to forget!
Brian

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 18, 2021)

Damn.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2021)

Better get a call then open the door and see headlights. I think you were lucky not being home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 19, 2021)

Or wake up with them shining in your bedroom.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 19, 2021)

…and right above your eyes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 19, 2021)

Police got the guy. You weren’t there. Chalk it up as a win.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 20, 2021)

I have been feeling a bit tired recently went to doctors and got sent for CT scan and ultrasound scan on my innards. The tests showed I had Granulomas (nodules) in and around my lungs. SHIT!!! was my first response but the specialist reckons it's probably not the big C but a condition called Sarcoidosis. 

Got to go for Bronchoscopy to be sure but if it's what he thinks it's treatable with steroids.

On the downside I have a problem
On the upside it's not the problem I first thought of

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 20, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> I have been feeling a bit tired recently went to doctors and got sent for CT scan and ultrasound scan on my innards. The tests showed I had Granulomas (nodules) in and around my lungs. SHIT!!! was my first response but the specialist reckons it's probably not the big C but a condition called Sarcoidosis.
> 
> Got to go for Bronchoscopy to be sure but if it's what he thinks it's treatable with steroids.
> 
> ...


Same exact thing happened to me about 15 years ago. Had a CT scan for kidney stones and they saw it and thought it was limphoma but turned out to be Sarcoidosis. Never have taken anything for it and am still alive and kicking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2021)

Heck, a car in the house and a possible lung problem make my annoyance seem minor in comparison.
I set off for Norfolk yesterday, already a week later than planned, as I'd been too stiff and sore to drive earlier in the week. Got roughly half way through the 200 mile drive, making great time on a nice, sunny day - the broke down on the M1 motorway !
First thing I heard was a slight rattle, then lost the power stearing. Engine temp hit the red, and the engine started to run a bit "lumpy".
I managed to pull over quickly and shut down, then called the recovery service. Whilst waiting, and when the engine had cooled down a bit, I re-started, and it ran smooth enough, but a test drive for a few yards showed lack of power under drive, so shut down again and waited for recovery.
The main drive belt for stearing pump, water pump and alternator had snapped, but fortunately, the engine was stopped before it seized.
I eventually got myself and the vehicle recovered to home, seven hours after setting out.
My mechanics checked the vehicle this morning, and it may be that either a pipe has given way, or the snapped belt damaged the oil filter, as there';s oil along the engine, and almost none _*in*_ the engine, so they'll have to trailer the car to their garage, investigate and fix as needed.
Bl**dy annoying, but at least I'm fine, and the car is back home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 20, 2021)

Hmmm. When I heard that sound it was because the tip of the crankshaft had cracked, leaving the harmonic balancer "balanced" on the frame and tie rod. The belt was just fine.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm thinking maybe the water pump seized / broke, causing the belt to snap. The oil on one side of the engine is the puzzle, until investigated, although the engine turns over, starts and runs smoothly enough, but obviously that was just a quick check, then shut down to prevent any further damage.
My mechanics are about to arrive anytime now to take the vehicle away for inspection and repair / remedy as required, and I'll be interested to know the cause ( and effects ) of the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Sep 21, 2021)

It sounds like the crossflow induction stabulator needs rebalancing. It requires a complete overhaul of your car and will cost a random number followed by lots of zeros.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 21, 2021)

Seeing a friend not being able to wrestle herself free from her mental abuser is sad. Especially seeing it with your own eyes and not being able to de a [email protected] about it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 21, 2021)

very sad Marcel, its very difficult to watch someone stay in an abusive relationship and not do anything

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 22, 2021)

Not only sad, but also painful! Not only for herself, but anyone near her. I hope this solves in a good way.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 23, 2021)

Not today and not me ... But whenever you ask the people to turn back the money they took, you are blocked!!! Interesting fact, Isn't it?

What is your way to solve this problem?

I ask, because just minutes ago, it happened for me ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)

Jan just has asked about a such nice set of tools that can come in handy.


----------



## at6 (Sep 24, 2021)

While not today, a couple of days ago there was a report about a 90 year old pilot flying in a jet again. He is a veteran of Korea and Vietnam. What irritated me was first how they descrubed the jet. It was a T-33 and they had that part right. Then they called it a fighter jet and while he did perform a few low passes down the runway,they said he performed a few "tricks". Young idiot reporters need to educate themselves before reporting anything. I was so riled that I wanted to reach through the screen and throttle them like pigeons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 25, 2021)

This is a pet peeve of mine. Someone posted a list of pictures of a few different military vehicles in the quotes and jokes thread. They had the real description and what the press calls it. In every case the press labels the vehicles as tanks. I had read in a NY Daily News article that the planes flown by Sky Typers as an "S&J". We've probably all seen a clip of reporters following a script and reporting faulty flux capacitors. 
I "occasionally" get stuff wrong, however, I'm not paid to report and educate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 26, 2021)

so get to work at 06.30, walk in kitchen to find a large puddle of water covering half the kitchen.
night porter comes in and says "had a look its coming out of the dishwasher, been dripping all night "
i ask if he's tried to mop it up ?
"no" he says
i then ask if he knew where its coming from, why not put a bucket or deep tray underneath the dishwasher to stop it getting worse ?
"no"
so i ask are the footprints on the dry half of the kitchen from him where he's been walking through the water all night ?
"yeah probably !"
me fights urge to punch night porter in the throat and close kitchen and go back home to bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 29, 2021)

Now there are complaints about "Plumbing Poverty". No working toilets or faucets. Hell, for the first six years of my life we had to get water from a hand pump on the front porch and the toilet was a chamber pot and an out house. Hot water was something that you got from a pot on the stove. Indoor plumbing was a whole new world when we left the country side. Poop in a bucket with a trash bag inside and sponge bath. I've done that before when the toilet broke and the shower didn't work. Spoiled pansies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 29, 2021)

My father loved fishing, and when I was away, he would take my wife and/or daughters fishing. This meant in a boat off shore. When (first time) they asked where to pee, they were given a bucket.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 29, 2021)

at6 said:


> Now there are complaints about "Plumbing Poverty". No working toilets or faucets. Hell, for the first six years of my life we had to get water from a hand pump on the front porch and the toilet was a chamber pot and an out house. Hot water was something that you got from a pot on the stove. Indoor plumbing was a whole new world when we left the country side. Poop in a bucket with a trash bag inside and sponge bath. I've done that before when the toilet broke and the shower didn't work. Spoiled pansies.


I like the cut of your jib, mister!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 30, 2021)

Plumbing PLUMBING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
I got the Slow Leak happening again. Looks like the seam in my Pipe is shrinking again which means a night in the hospital and the Old Fella gets a reaming out to increase the Flow............. Better this than to have it Stop again...... But another couple of meals in a ward! Then a catheter with a spiggot I can Open and close................ Woohoo!

Not happy

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2021)

That must be a drag. Hope it is only for a little while.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 30, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> That must be a drag. Hope it is only for a little while.


maybe 7 days wile the reamer scratches heal. Just another annoyance!


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 30, 2021)

A series of unreadable SMS's and chats from the debtor girl ... Pretty sure she's high on something, again ... But have no idea what she is using this time.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 30, 2021)

Went to the dentist, now hurts like a son of a #####

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2021)

Are you sure it was a dentist but not the blacksmith?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 30, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Went to the dentist, now hurts like a son of a #####


Try to put some garlic on your teeth, Marcel.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 30, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Are you sure it was a dentist but not the blacksmith?


I think one of her ancestors was an executioner in the Middle Ages.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2021)

Yep ...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Try to put some garlic on your teeth, Marcel.



Well, then Marcel would just crap pants. About the bad breath I don't mention at all.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 30, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Well, then Marcel would just crap pants. About the bad breath I don't mention at all.


Well, another option is Mint + sour youghurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Well, another option is Mint + sour youghurt.



My firend ... the Laxigen isn't for the toothache.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
 3 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Oct 2, 2021)

-Wife and I went over the hill to Fresno by way of Yosemite Park. Good thing we fueled up in the last town in Nevada as the gas price in Lee Vining was $5.99/US gal for premium.
-There are gas stations in the park but they don't post prices and I really didn't want to drive through and check.
-Drove through the smoke, but not so bad, only to discover that the Central Valley was getting smoke probably from the Sequoia fires.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 2, 2021)

Shopping with the wife. I go for bargains, she goes for gourmet. If we're over budget at the register, guess who has to set stuff aside?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2021)

Trying to get the last of the kitchen cabinets installed and unbeknownst to me, the cold water valve was bumped open at some point.
I turn the water back on and go back into the house and the kitchen and pantry is flooding.
God have mercy, this ridiculous drama is wearing me out.
I have owned this dumpster fire of a house for two years and still haven't been able to move in yet.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2021)

NVSMITH said:


> -Wife and I went over the hill to Fresno by way of Yosemite Park. Good thing we fueled up in the last town in Nevada as the gas price in Lee Vining was $5.99/US gal for premium.
> -There are gas stations in the park but they don't post prices and I really didn't want to drive through and check.
> -Drove through the smoke, but not so bad, only to discover that the Central Valley was getting smoke probably from the Sequoia fires.


We pay $1.77 a liter for gas Here!
$6.65 a Gal.!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2021)

N4521U said:


> We pay $1.77 a liter for gas Here!
> $6.65 a Gal.!


That’s cheap, we’re at €1.96 per liter, which is $2.27, which is $8.58 per US Gal. It’s insane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2021)

Андрей said:


> Передайте этому художнику что он конченый пидарас!
> View attachment 643510



Knock it off with your homophobic and political bullshit. Neither is allowed here. You have been warned for the last time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 3, 2021)

Marcel said:


> That’s cheap, we’re at €1.96 per liter, which is $2.27, which is $8.58 per US Gal. It’s insane.


People charging £3 per litre which is Euro 3.57/litre and $15.47 per US gallon around London, but around London they follow cement trucks thinking they are full of petrol.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2021)

California's gas prices have jumped since July because of new taxes.
So here in Redding, it's around $4.50 a gallon, but much higher along the Interstate.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 3, 2021)

N4521U said:


> We pay $1.77 a liter for gas Here!
> $6.65 a Gal.!





Marcel said:


> That’s cheap, we’re at €1.96 per liter, which is $2.27, which is $8.58 per US Gal. It’s insane.





pbehn said:


> People charging £3 per litre which is Euro 3.57/litre and $15.47 per US gallon around London, but around London they follow cement trucks thinking they are full of petrol.


Ouch!! That makes my butt scrunch.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2021)

£1.37 per litre here so that Euro 1.60 and $ 8.45 per gallon.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 4, 2021)

Well, Technically the price of fuel is different from place to place? Unlike Iran, there is no national set price for this by the government? In Iran, wherever you go, the price is same.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 4, 2021)

The U.S. is sometimes like 50 different countries each with its own tax codes. Different state, different price for gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 4, 2021)

Artesh: Adding to SaparotRob's comment, each company in the string from oil well production to the retail seller is allowed to set their own prices, based on what the product costs them, coupled with the associated costs for them to sell the product. Federal and state taxes are added to that figure, to get to the final price. At times around the US and maybe other countries, it's possible to see fuel price wars, where the retailers cut the selling prices in an attempt to gain customers. Some of the bigger store chains, that do no rely on fuel sales for a significant amount of their profits, will at times, sell the fuel as a loss leader item....ie they make no profit or actually loose a small amount per quantity sold, but draw in customers that spend money elsewhere within the store.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 4, 2021)

The cheapest place to buy petrol is Saudi Arabia, the easiest place to run out of fuel is Saudi Arabia, I had to stop at every station crossing the kingdom.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2021)

I took this photo of a sticker on a fuel pump a while back.
Many fuel retailers are placing these on their pumps to show drivers why California's fuel is the most expensuve in the continental U.S.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 4, 2021)

Just to cheer everyone up, oil is still being pumped out of the Dammam dome in KSA for $2 a barrel.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 4, 2021)

pbehn said:


> The cheapest place to buy petrol is Saudi Arabia, the easiest place to run out of fuel is Saudi Arabia, I had to stop at every station crossing the kingdom.


Well, I believe that Iran is much cheaper than KSA. It costs 15000 IRR (or 1500 Tomans) Per liter. Today's exchange rate for 1USD is 281680 IRR.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2021)

It's making me more and more to want to buy a Ford F150 Lightning next year.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 4, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> I took this photo of a sticker on a fuel pump a while back.
> Many fuel retailers are placing these on their pumps to show drivers why California's fuel is the most expensuve in the continental U.S.
> 
> View attachment 643604


Yes, completely informative. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 4, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Well, I believe that Iran is much cheaper than KSA. It costs 15000 IRR (or 1500 Tomans) Per liter. Today's exchange rate for 1USD is 281680 IRR.


Its hard to say, I was there in 1985 and 88, petrol was so cheap some guys didnt bother to reclaim the cost and at the time most users werent private citizens but workers for companies. The thing is it was so cheap that there was no money to be made in selling it. Crossing the kingdom stations were about 50 to 70 miles apart, in my gas guzzling dodge V8 van if you missed a station and the next one had no fuel (that happens) you were screwed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> It's making me more and more to want to buy a Ford F150 Lightning next year.


Better do it soon, California just passed a law banning combustion engined sales by 2030 - this includes vehicles of any type as well as garden equipment and even generators.

With California's antiquated and over-burdened power grid (which experiences rolling blackouts quite often), it's going to be interesting when everyone starts plugging in their electric cars and such.

The joke here, is that we better hurry and buy battery powered generators while they're cheap

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2021)

Андрей said:


> *etwas ist schief gelaufen*
> View attachment 643612
> View attachment 643613

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 4, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Better do it soon, California just passed a law banning combustion engined sales by 2030 - this includes vehicles of any type as well as garden equipment and even generators.
> 
> With California's antiquated and over-burdened power grid (which experiences rolling blackouts quite often), it's going to be interesting when everyone starts plugging in their electric cars and such.
> 
> The joke here, is that we better hurry and buy battery powered generators while they're cheap


Exactly the same in UK, grand declarations about phasing out and banning things no real plan about how things will be done in future.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Exactly the same in UK, grand declarations about phasing out and banning things no real plan about how things will be done in future.


Yeah, I'm not sure about their logic.
The supply of Cobalt and Lithium is really limited and so far, no real way to recycle the spent batteries, so they end up in landfills. Not to mention the ecological disaster involved in mining the material, especially the African Cobalt mines.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 4, 2021)

Bats in my attic, a rat tried to get into the basement from the sewer cleanout well, apparently the cover rusted out and he pushed it aside. Couldn't gnaw his way through the trapdoor, though he tried. I've replaced the cleanout cover with a new one and laid traps for if he managed to burrow under the slab.
Hoping that we don't get visited again by mice this fall. Last year they got in under the kitchen, crawled up under the dishwasher and chewed through the wiring.
Oh, and the alternator went out on the car.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 5, 2021)

I've heard that rats and mice can be tasty if they are cooked right. Hopefully your car is one where the alternator is DIY.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2021)

applied for a job last week, the agency the place is using contacted me saying they're interested in interviewing me, so far so good eh ?

so due to having no chef's my kitchen is only open 3 1/2 days a week so i was available for the interview monday, tuesday or wednesday this week, but they've taken their time confirming things and now they want to see me on thursday !
so on thursday i've got to set up my kitchen after being closed since 12pm sunday and prep for a dinner for 100 on friday and a wedding for 80 on saturday afternoon and an evening buffet for 120 on saturday night and now got to squeeze in a zoom interview on thursday afternoon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 5, 2021)

Got the first of 2 Shingles vaccinations yesterday. Shoulder was sore most of the day, but no biggie. Woke ate 3:00 am with one of the worst headaches I've ever had, stiff shoulder and neck. 
Can't wait for the 2nd one in 2-6 month as that is the one that is really messes most people up.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2021)

I made fun of the folks at work complaining about it. After I got the 2nd one I walked around and apologized to them.

Freight train to the forehead.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh, now I just can't wait for the 2nd shot!!! Felt like warmed over death all day.


----------



## at6 (Oct 6, 2021)

I was supposed to get the shot. Now I'll just take my chances.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2021)

Over on FB, I belog to a WWII group that has international members (much like here) and during the course if a recent conversation, I was corrected by a few European members regarding the term "American".
They explained that a person from the United States should be called a "Statesian" because the use of "American" can be used for anyone from North America: Canada, U.S. or Mexico (which I thought was part of Central America, btw) and that a person from the U.S. referring to themselves as an "American" is arrogant and could be seen as offensive to others. 

Is this for real??

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Oct 6, 2021)

I have always understood North America to be comprised of the United States, Canada and Mexico...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Over on FB, I belog to a WWII group that has international members (much like here) and during the course if a recent conversation, I was corrected by a few European members regarding the term "American".
> They explained that a person from the United States should be called a "Statesian" because the use of "American" can be used for anyone from North America: Canada, U.S. or Mexico (which I thought was part of Central America, btw) and that a person from the U.S. referring to themselves as an "American" is arrogant and could be seen as offensive to others.
> 
> Is this for real??


Never heard that reasoning. It’s not a common thought here at least. We frequently call the USA “America” and the people living there “Americans”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)

Yes, I agree. Here in Poland, calling someone "American(s)" we mean somebody living in the USA usually. In the same way, if we say "America" we mean the USA mostly. Therefore Canadians live in the Canada and Mexicans in Mexico. However if we talk about the "America" in a geographic sense, it is used the name "the North America", "the Central America" or the "South America" most often. Thanks to that we don't have any trouble to tell the difference between the different meanings. Certainly none of the names is abusive/offensive in any way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Yes, I agree. Here in Poland, calling someone "American(s)" we mean somebody living in the USA usually. In the same way, if we say "America" we mean the USA mostly. Therefore Canadians live in the Canada and Mexicans in Mexico. However if we talk about the "America" in a geographic sense, it is used the name "the North America", "the Central America" or the "South America" most often. Thanks to that we don't have any trouble to tell the difference between the different meanings. Certainly none of the names is abusive/offensive in any way.


Here, here. Could not agree more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 6, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Over on FB, I belog to a WWII group that has international members (much like here) and during the course if a recent conversation, I was corrected by a few European members regarding the term "American".
> They explained that a person from the United States should be called a "Statesian" because the use of "American" can be used for anyone from North America: Canada, U.S. or Mexico (which I thought was part of Central America, btw) and that a person from the U.S. referring to themselves as an "American" is arrogant and could be seen as offensive to others.
> 
> Is this for real??


You been woked!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2021)

A friend emailed me this link about the "Statesian" issue.
He assured me it's not satire, this person is very serious.
It’s time to abolish the use of “American” when we mean “United Statesian.” – Hidden Power of Words Series, #26

Noting the age of the artical, this weirdness isn't something new...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 6, 2021)

No, but it's accelerating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 6, 2021)

Might behoove the professor to learn the difference between "America" and "The Americas"

Try googling images for "the Americas" and look at the maps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2021)

Something else our esteemed professor seems to be missing, is that many nations go by a common denominator in their much larger title.
Mexico, for example, is officially known as "Estados Unidos Mexicanos" which literally means "United States of Mexico.

Very few nations have the name of their continent in it's official title, the U.S.A. being one.
Another would be the Federated States of Micronesia, which is better known as Micronesia. While not a continent, it is a geographic region.

The irritating part, is that he's assuming that it's being done under the auspices of "cronyism", "imperialism", "capitalism" and other revived catch-words, but the Founding Fathers referred to themselves as Americans.

They should just leave it alone, FFS.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 7, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> A friend emailed me this link about the "Statesian" issue.
> He assured me it's not satire, this person is very serious.
> It’s time to abolish the use of “American” when we mean “United Statesian.” – Hidden Power of Words Series, #26
> 
> Noting the age of the artical, this weirdness isn't something new...


Seems like the professor is a “Statesian” himself.
Sometimes I long for the time before the Internet when we did not have all the bullshit ( although wouldn’t have wanted to miss you lot).

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Seems like the professor is a “Statesian” himself.
> Sometimes I long for the time before the Internet when we did not have all the bullshit ( although wouldn’t have wanted to miss you lot).


Agreed, my friend.
The internet has proven to be a double-edged sword.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 7, 2021)

Yeah. I was not much bothered by it first as it mostly was political nonsense, but with the pandemic it opened my eyes in that it’s really a lot of dangerous BS. Every idiot with an opinion gets a platform and the more controversial the opinion, the more people he will reach.

I’ve quit most social media over the last 1.5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 7, 2021)

This forum is my "Social Media". When it comes to Farcebook,Snapcrap, Twooter, and Tic tac, I just say "f**kem and feedem fish.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 7, 2021)

This is the only social media site I'm involved with. Vitriol and BS doesn't last long here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2021)

Work, always work. So annoying when I'm tired and drank too much at Octoberfest the night before.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 7, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Work, always work. So annoying when I'm tired a drank too much at Octoberfest the night before.


Water in the US is not becoming you?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm beginning to think that sites like Face Book are going to turn out to be the worst world catastrophe since WWII. This forum is the only "social media" I'm involved in and that's thanks in a great part to the moderators here that don't put up with any BS. Thanks guy!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 12, 2021)

This morning I turned on my computer and right away noticed that the desk light I use there is clearly on its way out, even though it is no more than three years old. That light replaced another LED type desk light, which failed, as did another LED desk light before it.

Meanwhile, I have two old incandescent "Tensor" type desk lamps, at my old computer and on my workbench, that are still working fine and have been for well over 10 years. Time to give up on this Chinese LED crap! I have an old incandescent light that failed years ago due to a bad transformer. I'm going to install a new transformer and put it back into service.

By the way, I am using an old incandescent desk light on my workbench because I discovered that the LED types put out a huge amount of RF interference, which is not a good thing when you are working on radios.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2021)

All the ads with annoying whistling........and they keep popping into my mind.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 13, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Over on FB, I belog to a WWII group that has international members (much like here) and during the course if a recent conversation, I was corrected by a few European members regarding the term "American".
> They explained that a person from the United States should be called a "Statesian" because the use of "American" can be used for anyone from North America: Canada, U.S. or Mexico (which I thought was part of Central America, btw) and that a person from the U.S. referring to themselves as an "American" is arrogant and could be seen as offensive to others.
> 
> Is this for real??


Technically when talking about people of USA, we refer them as "Americans", "American" is used for anyone from US or Canada, and Latin American is used for rest of the Continent. To address the whole continent as one thing, the term "New Continent" is often used.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 18, 2021)

Just saw a sign on the back of an 18 wheeler which said, "Hiring CDL drivers" and the next line said the same in Russian. My first thought.. just what we need, Vodka filled 18 wheeler drivers.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 18, 2021)

Who apparently can't read English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 18, 2021)

My lawnmower went on COVID strike! Would not start.

I borrowed one from my neighbor - in the process "fixing" his weed whacker by showing him he just had to take the battery out and shove it in again - cut a good part of my grass, took his mower back, and went to push mine around to the front of the garage so I could work on it.

And my mower started fine. Actually, better than the old fine and runs better now. Maybe it did not like that shot of Moderna WD-40 I gave it? Or else it took a while to work?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2021)

As usual, Filternet and it's problems!!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2021)

Winchester!!! Recalled a bunch of 9mm ammo with certain lot numbers having powder in them that does not ignite. Of course I bought a few boxes of it a couple months ago in anticipation of buying a 9mm pistol. And to top it all off the boxes I have do not have a lot number stamped on them at all so I'm up in the air.
Then finding there is also a recall on Winchester Super X .17HMR ammo that I bought having issues with no powder in them at all...... Have to check the lots # on those when I get home.

Oh yeah, and Herters brand, which is owned by Winchester, also having 9mm loads with bad powder as well. Don't remember if I have bought any of that recently.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 22, 2021)

Sabotage?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Winchester!!! Recalled a bunch of 9mm ammo with certain lot numbers having powder in them that does not ignite. Of course I bought a few boxes of it a couple months ago in anticipation of buying a 9mm pistol. And to top it all off the boxes I have do not have a lot number stamped on them at all so I'm up in the air.
> Then finding there is also a recall on Winchester Super X .17HMR ammo that I bought having issues with no powder in them at all...... Have to check the lots # on those when I get home.
> 
> Oh yeah, and Herters brand, which is owned by Winchester, also having 9mm loads with bad powder as well. Don't remember if I have bought any of that recently.


All my ammo is still packed away in storage, so I can't check, but I seem to recall lot numbers sometimes stamped in the inner box (requiring one to remove all the rounds AND dividers) to see it.


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 23, 2021)

Buck: The no powder rounds should be quite easy to figure out using a small scale. For those with bad powder, use a kinetic bullet puller, dump the old powder and reload with an appropriate, but slightly softer charge and use for plinking.


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 23, 2021)

TBH, it's only 10 minutes walking from my home to this place ... a few calls and confirmation that this place is dead; but I'll try to use the Pilot's NGO, to gain entrance, or at least some photos and reliable information.

Tehran Aviation Exhibition:









Tehran Aviation Exhibition · Tehran Province, تهران، Kooy-e-Sazeman Barnameh, کوی، Iran


★★★★☆ · Exhibit




maps.app.goo.gl

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Oct 27, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Winchester!!! Recalled a bunch of 9mm ammo with certain lot numbers having powder in them that does not ignite. Of course I bought a few boxes of it a couple months ago in anticipation of buying a 9mm pistol. And to top it all off the boxes I have do not have a lot number stamped on them at all so I'm up in the air.
> Then finding there is also a recall on Winchester Super X .17HMR ammo that I bought having issues with no powder in them at all...... Have to check the lots # on those when I get home.
> 
> Oh yeah, and Herters brand, which is owned by Winchester, also having 9mm loads with bad powder as well. Don't remember if I have bought any of that recently.


-Herters brand? I thought Herters went Tango Uniform not too long after GCA 68 ended their mail order gun business. Their catalogs were a hoot and I still have some of their stuff in my reloading cache.
-Herters World Famous .401 Powermag... never got one.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 1, 2021)

American Book Face Bitches!
Complaining about the restrictions we have for travel in Oz!!!!!!!
About Having to wear a mask!!!!
About our politicians restricting border crossing!!!! 
Shitting on us "well I wanted to emigrate to Australia but if this is what its' like"!
Well guess what............. we f'n don't want your type here.
Check the numbers!!!! 50,000 people at sports games, how many thousands have died in the US????
We get single digit numbers of deaths in NSW and it's working to keep them low, so F off anti-vaxers we just don't need you!!!

Thank you for listening

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2021)

Lets please tone it down.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 2, 2021)

Small beer i know but pissed off withbthe ridiculously complicated and fiddly walkway lines on my Tornado model !
What were the RAF thinking 🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 2, 2021)

When people try to help you and only create more work for you instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 3, 2021)

The flip-flopping in the Corona policy. This has been the second time where they thought the pandemic was over an released all measurements, only to reinstate them a few weeks later, because the numbers in ICU are sky rocketing. Feels like they have no clue what they’re doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 3, 2021)

Marcel said:


> The flip-flopping in the Corona policy. This has been the second time where they thought the pandemic was over an released all measurements, only to reinstate them a few weeks later, because the numbers in ICU are sky rocketing. Feels like they have no clue what they’re doing.


What else would you expect? Politician's all have the middle name, "Flip Flop".


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 3, 2021)

rochie said:


> What were the RAF thinking 🤔



I am pretty sure that they were thinking they would allow walking only on the structurally sound areas of the airframe. My Ercoupe has walkway areas marked only on the wing roots because there ain't no other place you are allowed to walk. Take a look at a B-47; it appears they were planning on tennis matches or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2021)

Still waiting on answers to not so hard questions.....first posed on Friday


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 9, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> Still waiting on answers to not so hard questions.....first posed on Friday


I don;t see any post from you on this thead on 5 Nov.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 9, 2021)

Our company has given us 48 hours to decide whether we want to buy into their new health plan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2021)

We are in our enrollment period for the entire month. The different plans we can choose from remained the same for the most part, unchanged from last year. Our premiums went down though…

PS. That obviously does not annoy me.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2021)

Last day off of 21 day vacation. The best way I can alleviate this sadness is to work 6 days and then take 23 days off. I love working 7/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Last day off of 21 day vacation. The best way I can alleviate this sadness is to work 6 days and then take 23 days off. I love working 7/7


That's kinda strange! Best wishes and stay safe.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Our company has given us 48 hours to decide whether we want to buy into their new health plan.


First question in everyone's mind: how much does it cost?

Second one: worth it???


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 9, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> First question in everyone's mind: how much does it cost?
> 
> Second one: worth it???


Don't know. That' what annoys me.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 10, 2021)

The combination of Brexit with DHL.
I ordered a guitar from the UK. So obviously we’ll have to pay import taxes for that now. Problem is, it’s not included in the price so I cannot pay it immediately. So DHL paid that in advance for you and you have no choice but to accept that. All nice and well, but DHL expectes you to pay them extra for that obligatory service. That extra payment is then again included in the total price of your package, so You’ll have to pay 21% taxes over that amount as well. Feels like being screwed by a cooperation of DHL an the tax office together.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 10, 2021)

Need a cigarette?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 10, 2021)

On my way out.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 10, 2021)

Marcel said:


> The combination of Brexit with DHL.
> I ordered a guitar from the UK. So obviously we’ll have to pay import taxes for that now. Problem is, it’s not included in the price so I cannot pay it immediately. So DHL paid that in advance for you and you have no choice but to accept that. All nice and well, but DHL expectes you to pay them extra for that obligatory service. That extra payment is then again included in the total price of your package, so You’ll have to pay 21% taxes over that amount as well. Feels like being screwed by a cooperation of DHL an the tax office together.


Exactly same problem with DHL, here.

I've ordered several items from Armenia, and they wanted extra money, because of "Special situation" in Armenia! 

I've cancelled my order and they said they'll give back the money, but after 3 months, nothing happened.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Nov 10, 2021)

Nothing. I'm nearing the end of a vacation and chillin' at my sister's place.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 10, 2021)

Marcel and Artesh,
Ha! If you have a wife and six kids, you never have to worry about stuff like that. You just have to worry that the bill collectors will catch up with you before you die.😟

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 10, 2021)

Starting first of 3 nights of night work. Even though I'm not technically working the weekend I'll be sleeping a good part of Saturday away messing up the weekend anyway.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 10, 2021)

Finally got rid of my aggravating propane supplier!
They were over a dollar higher per gallon ($4.38) of propane, they charged double the local yearly rate for a 250 gallon tank AND they charged a 25 dollar "service fee" for me calling in an order (instead if using their website - which I couldn't use with this phone).

The new propane service charges only $3.25 per gallon and their 250 gallon tank yearly fee is $75 - plus as a new customer, I was only charged $2.20 a gallon for the first fill up. They also welcome phone-in orders.

Why am I annoyed? The A-Hole propane company is charging me to come remove their tank!


----------



## at6 (Nov 11, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Finally got rid of my aggravating propane supplier!
> They were over a dollar higher per gallon ($4.38) of propane, they charged double the local yearly rate for a 250 gallon tank AND they charged a 25 dollar "service fee" for me calling in an order (instead if using their website - which I couldn't use with this phone).
> 
> The new propane service charges only $3.25 per gallon and their 250 gallon tank yearly fee is $75 - plus as a new customer, I was only charged $2.20 a gallon for the first fill up. They also welcome phone-in orders.
> ...


The old supplier must use the name" ANAL RAPE PROPANE".


----------



## at6 (Nov 11, 2021)

Ended up reading an article where some a$$wipe claimed that Stalin, not the US defeated Japan in WW II. Good thing that I can't get my hands around the sucka$$'s neck.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2021)

at6 said:


> Ended up reading an article where some a$$wipe claimed that Stalin, not the US defeated Japan in WW II. Good thing that I can't get my hands around the sucka$$'s neck.


He did didn't he? He also invented fire and the wheel afaik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 11, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Marcel and Artesh,
> Ha! If you have a wife and six kids, you never have to worry about stuff like that. You just have to worry that the bill collectors will catch up with you before you die.😟


What? Six kids??? I even can't imagine that! By current situation in Iran, if we ever manage to get married, one, maybe two, kids ...

However, spiritually, me and my girlfriend are parents of several kids who live in an orphanage in southern suburbs of city, many of them are under 8 years old.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2021)

That's awesome Artesh!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 11, 2021)

Thank you All, VB, You must say this to Her, not me. She found that amazing place before she became my girlfriend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jackwads that empty both pots of coffee at work (empty to the point where the dispenser just sputters when the handle is pushed to pump out coffee) and can't be bothered to make more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 12, 2021)

A few years back we had a guy in the office who would take a cup of coffee out of the pot as soon as it had made enough for his cup, taking the strongest part and leaving everyone else with week colored water.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 12, 2021)

The salesmen in our shop were the worst for "coffee etiquitte".
They'd take the last of the coffee and then put the empty carafe back on the coffee machine's hot plate, which of course resulted in that certain burnt coffee stench that would fill the tech area from the break room.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 13, 2021)

Storm just passed through and knocked out the power.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 13, 2021)

Stay warm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 13, 2021)

SaparotRob
: Stay safe and warm .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 13, 2021)

Power back on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 13, 2021)

Great news, Robert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2021)

Waiting all day for an Amazon delivery, scheduled for delivery today by 22.00 hrs, only to be informed, via e-mail, at 16.30 hrs that delivery will now be tomorrow, perhaps Tuesday !!!


----------



## Viking1066 (Nov 14, 2021)

Having to work today and going in. Then upon getting there, unable to get in because fob does not work. Funny thing is, I didn't want to even go in today. So, now I am home chilling. Just have papers to grade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 14, 2021)

Getting the monthly budget all figured out and then finding a $400 doctor's bill that needs to be paid.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Nov 14, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Who apparently can't read English.


Da!


----------



## Viking1066 (Nov 14, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Getting the monthly budget all figured out and then finding a $400 doctor's bill that needs to be paid.


Oh no

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2021)

Oh yes ...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2021)

Third day running of waiting for the Amazon delivery, originally due on Sunday !
Delivery slots are not shown on the tracking info, only that they can be between 08.00hrs and 22.00hrs !!!
Gave up at around 17.30 hrs today, and contacted Amazon Customer Service, who informed me delivery will now be tomorrow - another day wasted, waiting around !!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 16, 2021)

I feel your pain. I remember waiting for a package that was "loaded for delivery at 9AM" but disappeared and wasn't found for two weeks.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2021)

Just had an up-date re the Amazon order - apparently, it's lost !
Contacted Customer Service, and a free replacement has now been arranged, which should arrive in a couple of days.
If the original order arrives, I can either refuse delivery or return it, so I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 17, 2021)

Waking up to a blowing pink with red srtipped left eyeball for almost two weeks now. Started to get better, then went south again last weekend. Started some prescription eye drops on Saturday, which helps after a couple doses, but next morning I can guide Santas sleigh again with my eyeball!!!
Called contacted Virtuwell again, no help, if doesn't get better in a couple days go into your doctor he says, easier said than done, soonest Dr. appt is Dec 14th!!!
Gonna get a covid test anyway just to rule it out.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 17, 2021)

People are panicking in PG, emptying shelves because of events on the coast. These morons don't realize that we are not affected because a lot of merchandise gets trucked in from Alberta and has to pass through PG. Shades of the early COVID panic. Highway 7 may reopen soon which is a major route out of Vancouver
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-landslides-trucking-alternative-routes-1.6251759

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 17, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> People are panicking in PG, emptying shelves because of events on the coast. These morons don't realize that we are not affected because a lot of merchandise gets trucked in from Alberta and has to pass through PG. Shades of the early COVID panic. Highway 7 may reopen soon which is a major route out of Vancouver
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-landslides-trucking-alternative-routes-1.6251759


I've seen the photos of what happened for highway, and hope it repairs sooner.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 17, 2021)

They are looking at reopening Highways 3 & 7 first as they are just covered with debris. These will get traffic flowing North and East. I can't see the Coquihalla Highway opening for months

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 18, 2021)

A few weeks back I bought a little something I needed for the airplane on ebay. $6.10 including shipping and tax. Was supposed to be here the following Monday via USPS. On Monday I used the provided tracking info to see if was out for delivery. It had been delivered on Saturday.

To New York, not Florida.

I sent the seller a message through ebay saying it had been shipped to the wrong address.

The package arrived on Tuesday. They had shipped it to me Okay but just sent the wrong tracking info. Then I found it would not fit my airplane; too large.

Then I got a message from the seller saying they had taken care of it. Another package arrived a couple of days later, with more of the same items.

So now I have eight milspec rubber grommets that won't fit. But I got a great deal on them!

So I ordered some of a smaller size from Grainger. They came and fit; but I had to order 10 of them when I only needed one. A local seller had them but probably would have required a minimum order of 100 as well as a $20 smaller than minimum order fee.

And as it turned out a friend of mine was working on a Cessna and both the large and the smaller grommets were just what he needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 18, 2021)

Stick with Grainger.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 18, 2021)

Today I got my property tax estimate for next year. A 34% increase.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2021)

Yikes!!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 18, 2021)

That's what you get for making no improvements to your property. Inflation is driving up property values, and the greedy taxman and bankers are raking it in. This is starting to remind me of 2009.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> That's what you get for making no improvements to your property. Inflation is driving up property values, and the greedy taxman and bankers are raking it in. This is starting to remind me of 2009.



We are in a housing bubble and it is going to burst soon. We never learn…


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 18, 2021)

Yup. Last one left me unemployed for a year and a half.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 18, 2021)

As above, "YIKES!"


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 18, 2021)

Wasn't so bad. I used that as an excuse to go back to school on the GI Bill. Finally got my bachelor's after 31 years.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 18, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Today I got my property tax estimate for next year. A 34% increase.


And that's just an "estimated" tax ... 

---

Left me shocking ... 

Give me some time to compare with situation in here.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 18, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> That's what you get for making no improvements to your property. Inflation is driving up property values, and the greedy taxman and bankers are raking it in. This is starting to remind me of 2009.


Improvements like what? Renovation? Or adding CCTV? Or colouring the fences???

Inflation is driving up, very fast, everywhere ... Too fast ... Too uncontrollable ... 

Yes, the rich men get richer and richer ... 

Too many to talk, but I prefer to stay out of politics ...


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 19, 2021)

I spent 5 days in the hospital with a stroke. I am very lucky with only the 0nly major problem with the speech therapy.

I look forward to seeing seeing you all.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2021)

Shortround6 said:


> I spent 5 days in the hospital with a stroke. I am very lucky with only the 0nly major problem with the speech therapy.
> 
> I look forward to seeing seeing you all.



Oh boy, sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you, and I hope you have a full and speedy recovery my friend.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2021)

HOLY CRAP DUDE! I hope you heal well and quickly! I'm looking forward to our next argument ...errr discussion.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2021)

S
 Shortround6
:

It is a sad news indeed, I wish you and your family a good ending with that therapy. Finger crossed and praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2021)

Hope you recover quickly and fully.
An English friend living in Denmark (who's also a member here) had a similar experience around three weeks ago.
I spoke to him last weekend, and he's doing fine now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 19, 2021)

Best of luck, man. I know from family experience it’s tough. Just keep practicing speaking. I know it sucks.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 19, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Our company has given us 48 hours to decide whether we want to buy into their new health plan.


The saga continues. After being told the new health care plan would start in December, today we were told, "Oops! Sorry. It actually doesn't start until January." So, in effect everything we were told at the sign-up meeting was false. And to top it off, several of us have already cancelled our current policies, and now have to beg to get them re-instated.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> The saga continues. After being told the new health care plan would start in December, today we were told, "Oops! Sorry. It actually doesn't start until January." So, in effect everything we were told at the sign-up meeting was false. And to top it off, several of us have already cancelled our current policies, and now have to beg to get them re-instated.



Who do you work for?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 19, 2021)

It's a small manufacturing company. Under 30 employees, so they don't have to offer health insurance. This year they decided to offer a plan for those who want to buy in. Unfortunately, they've really botched the rollout. I'm sure once everything is in place all will be well. But right now, if the insurance rep showed up at work I'd be tempted to punch him right in the face.
At the informational meeting I specifically asked about the start date, because of the non-standard enrollment window, and the cost sheet presented was for the 2021 plan year. Wrong Wrong Wrong! 
I spent an hour on the phone with my current insurer trying to cancel my disenrollment. Fortunately, they were accommodating, but another co-worker has to appeal in writing to his provider. This is way F-ed up. 
Supposedly the office is working on straightening things out, but I'm not making another move until I get everything in writing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2021)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 19, 2021)

Good thing I haven't spent the money for the December premium.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 19, 2021)

It's not funny. It's a significant chunk of cash. About a weeks pay.


----------



## Frog (Nov 20, 2021)

Series of failures to chamber with my BHP.
Defective brass resizing.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 22, 2021)

Both news and comment section, annoyed me ...









تصاویر| اعجوبه ایرانی زیر پرچم فرانسه جاودانه شد/ پدیده شطرنج دنیا رکورد کارلسن را شکست؛ همه حیرت زده شدند


پدیده شطرنج جهان با عبور از ریتینگ ۲۸۰۰ در سن ۱۸ سال و ۵ ماهگی، رکورد قهرمان حال حاضر جهان را شکست و به رده دوم جهان صعود کرد.




www.khabarvarzeshi.com





I wish I was able to "end" this situation ... By any means necessary ...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 23, 2021)

When your taking the last few sips of coffee from a covered coffee mug and it splashes up through the spout and up into your nose just as you are inhaling!!!! I hate it when that happens.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 23, 2021)

Or when you're swallowing and somebody says something so funny that it comes out of your nose.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2021)

Covid. Almost 2 years in it and we have another lockdown and another more virulent variant seems on it’s way.

Doesn’t seem to end, does it?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 26, 2021)

Tell me about. Four positive cases in my household right now. Happy Thankgiving.
My youngest son's school is shut down for two weeks after 50 cases emerged in three days. It's like a tsunami.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 28, 2021)

Once again had to tell Bark Angel Barbie while she was giving me affection, "I don't stick my finger in your nose, keep your tongue out of mine".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 28, 2021)

Dogs are great.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 29, 2021)

2 years into the pandemic and half of the people shopping in the supermarket still don't understand that although a face mask is called a "mond kapje" in Dutch, they have no value at all if your nose is sticking out above the mask. I'm not even talking about the ones who wear them under their chin....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2021)

Marcel said:


> 2 years into the pandemic and half of the people shopping in the supermarket still don't understand that although a face mask is called a "mond kapje" in Dutch, they have no value at all if your nose is sticking out above the mask. I'm not even talking about the ones who wear them under their chin....



Here in the US it is part of the “resistance.”

Scoot, scoot…


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 29, 2021)

At least they're wearing them. I was in SE Michigan this last weekend and was in a crowded grocery store where there was only one person other than me wearing a mask. I'm use to Chicago where you go into a store and EVERYONE has a mask on.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2021)

2 things. 

Customer sending in three UNIX based servers that need repairs. Units are ancient as they have both a 3.5" Floppy disk drive and a Parallel port. Yikes!!!

Second, been looking for a decently priced left handed bolt action .22 LR for competition. Options very limited for us lefties in bolt action, a Tikka T1x looks to be what I am looking for, but have yet to see one show up in the US. May have to just settle for a Ruger 10/22 instead.


----------



## at6 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Second, been looking for a decently priced left handed bolt action .22 LR for competition. Options very limited for us lefties in bolt action, a Tikka T1x looks to be what I am looking for, but have yet to see one show up in the US. May have to just settle for a Ruger 10/22 instead.


I'm a lefty but learned how to shoot like "normal" people. It took quite some time but now I could never go back to left hand shooting.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2021)

at6 said:


> I'm a lefty but learned how to shoot like "normal" people. It took quite some time but now I could never go back to left hand shooting.



Only problem with that is that this dog it too old to learn new tricks. I do practice shooting from the right side occasionally, but being left eye dominant and I don't see as clearly out of my right eye it just isn't an option.
Savage and Bergara also make some lefty .22LR, but each has some things I don't care for and the league I want to join has some pretty strict limits on what you can use in what they call the "Base" competition. The Tikka pretty much fits the bill if I can find one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm going to have to make my wife quit her job at the funeral home. She keeps coming home to tell me of all the men my age dying of Covid.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 3, 2021)

At least you know none of her customers are going to hit on her.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2021)

Yikes!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> 2 things.
> 
> Customer sending in three UNIX based servers that need repairs. Units are ancient as they have both a 3.5" Floppy disk drive and a Parallel port. Yikes!!!
> 
> Second, been looking for a decently priced left handed bolt action .22 LR for competition. Options very limited for us lefties in bolt action, a Tikka T1x looks to be what I am looking for, but have yet to see one show up in the US. May have to just settle for a Ruger 10/22 instead.


The Sportsman's Warehouse here in town had a T1X in stock, but it was a bit pricey (over 500 bucks) and I beleive you can find them at Bass Pro, too.


----------



## at6 (Dec 4, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Think I'm missing something here .......................





Greg Boeser said:


> I'm going to have to make my wife quit her job at the funeral home. She keeps coming home to tell me of all the men my age dying of Covid.


Does she come home and tell you "dead" jokes?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 4, 2021)

No, she tells me about people my age who have died with that knowing tone of "and you're probably next."
Which is probably true. But I can't afford the luxury of going to the doctor every time I have an ache or pain. I just gotta keep plugging away. And maybe, if I'm lucky, I'll wake up dead one day and the soul crushing struggle for survival will be over. And then maybe she'll get just what I've been up against trying to raise a family all these years. 
Sorry for the gloom, but I'm recovering from Covid and missing two weeks of work was a big financial blow.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 4, 2021)

My wife knows everything too.


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 5, 2021)

Just priced out the bar stock to make the oddball 8 bolts and nuts for the wings on one of my airplanes. These things are probably going to end up costing me 500 bucks a piece by the time they are done...


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 5, 2021)

It’s true what they say about aviation. See cvairwerks, you can’t afford drugs now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2021)

As Joe has so wonderfully said, "If it floats, flies or fornicates, it will cost you money!"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2021)

Some dumba$$ suggested getting in touch with my Feminine side. I told him if I found that I'd beat the b!tch to death. Real men don't have a side like that. If I want a woman's opinion or view point, I know how to fish it from the toilet bowl.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Dec 9, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Only problem with that is that this dog it too old to learn new tricks. I do practice shooting from the right side occasionally, but being left eye dominant and I don't see as clearly out of my right eye it just isn't an option.
> Savage and Bergara also make some lefty .22LR, but each has some things I don't care for and the league I want to join has some pretty strict limits on what you can use in what they call the "Base" competition. The Tikka pretty much fits the bill if I can find one.



Would a CZ452 not be good enough ?


----------



## NVSMITH (Dec 9, 2021)

-Some time ago I gave reports on the two forest fires affecting my corner of the world. One of them was the Caldor fire, a bit south and west of Lake Tahoe but stretching a bit into Nevada. I cribbed the following from news reports:
-Father and son David Scott Smith, 66, and Travis Shane Smith, 32, are being held on $1 million bail on suspicion that they ignited the Caldor Fire, the El Dorado County, California, District Attorney's Office said.
-The district attorney's office partnered with multiple agencies including Cal Fire (the state fire agency) and the California Department of Justice to investigate the cause of the Caldor Fire, which, according to Cal Fire, began on Aug. 14 and burned more than 221,000 acres (>100,400 ha), destroyed more than 1,000 structures and left five people injured. 
-The fire was eventually contained after two months on Oct. 21. 
-So far no reason for the suspected arson has been given.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 9, 2021)

Stupidity?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 9, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Stupidity?


Or simply they forgot to put the fire out!


----------



## NVSMITH (Dec 11, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Or simply they forgot to put the fire out!


-According to the investigators it was deliberate arson.
-No reason given but additional charges unrelated to arson, have been filed.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 15, 2021)

Christmas is a little over a week away and haven't even started to shop. Back is out so hitting the stores is out of the question (not that I wanted to wander around in a Covid infested store anyway). Looks like gift cards for all!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 15, 2021)

Must be going around, my back's been our since friday and keeps getting a little worse each day. Took me a half hour to straighten up when I got up this morning


----------



## at6 (Dec 15, 2021)

A$$hats try to get me to go solar and the California Public Utilities Commission wanting every one with solar to pay $57.00 each month "Net metering fee" for the "privelege" of having a solar system. One more reason why I will never get solar panels.


----------



## Viking1066 (Dec 15, 2021)

Being raked over the coals yesterday for being out Monday and being made to feel bad. Then the CEO does takes off the rest of the week. Wow!


----------



## Viking1066 (Dec 15, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Must be going around, my back's been our since friday and keeps getting a little worse each day. Took me a half hour to straighten up when I got up this morning


Bad back will keep you done for long periods of time. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2021)

We’re on a hard lockdown again, just like Christmas last year. One year later and still nothing has improved.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 18, 2021)

If anything Marcel, it's slowly getting worse. We're back to mask mandates but no shut downs planned so far.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2021)

12500 (payment per hour) * 8 (hours of work) * 30 (days of month) = 3000000 Tomans!

3000000 / 27402 (1 USD) = 109.48 USD!!!



> اقتصاد مال خره! - خمینی

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 26, 2021)

Started back doing some CAD work....Jeez I despise LibreCad....I definitely miss AutoCad10, my digitizer and 16 button puck. With ACad, we had the tools we used the most set up on various puck buttons and didn't have to chase stuff thru multiple pull down menus.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 27, 2021)

Went to the local Armory before Christmas to have a Covid test done. Hallway into the test area was clearly marking with 6' distance markers, but the woman behind me with a sporadic cough kept getting much closer. Not wanting to turn around and speak to her when I got the the next dot I stomped my foot hard and pointed down at the marker stating to keep you distance, she finally got the message!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 27, 2021)

My wife had me drive her into the city so she could buy Thai groceries from her favorite Thai grocery store . Roadwork, traffic jams and scarce parking.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2021)

Bl**dy Windows 10 - again!
I had an auto-update earlier today, which has altered the way I upload pictures from my cameras, and it took me half an hour to eventually find the images, and figure out how to get them to where I wanted them !
If it ain't broke, don't ****ing fix it, Microsot !!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Bl**dy Windows 10 - again!
> I had an auto-update earlier today, which has altered the way I upload pictures from my cameras, and it took me half an hour to eventually find the images, and figure out how to get them to where I wanted them !
> If it ain't broke, don't ****ing fix it, Microsot !!!!


Don't worry, I'm sure Windows 11 will solve all your problems, plus I've heard it cures Covid 19 on top of everything else.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 29, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> 12500 (payment per hour) * 8 (hours of work) * 30 (days of month) = 3000000 Tomans!
> 
> 3000000 / 27402 (1 USD) = 109.48 USD!!!


I actually forgot to add this:

Poverty line is about 150M IRR, or 15M Tomans ...

Again, as "Khomeini" said ... "Economy belongs to donkeys" !!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 30, 2021)

Once again it's the jackwad that empties both pots of coffee at work and can't be bothered to make more. Feel like sending a company wide e-mail stating what should be obvious when you push the handle on the pot and it just sputters and nothing comes out that is an indication there isn't any coffee left in the pot!!! Lazy people just annoy the crap out of me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2021)

When that happens to me, I make the next pot using 3 bags of coffee. They take the hint pretty fast

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 30, 2021)

Instead of using water to make the next pot, go with some Red Bull or Monster.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 30, 2021)

Just don't spit in it. 

I'll bet you're thinking it now.


----------



## special ed (Dec 30, 2021)

Back before retirement, when I made the coffee, I filled the pot from the water fountain (the kind with the big bottle on top). One time, the gal friday who reaally ran the office, caught me and chewed me out. I asked, "What's this water for?" She said, "It's to drink." I said, "That's what I'm going to do with it right after I put some coffee in it. I'm not going to bathe in it." I cleaned the water filters from the city water to the processing machines so I preferred the water that I didn't what was in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 30, 2021)

That's how I did it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2022)

Trying to do some banking the last couple days. One drive through lane open with a line of card 15 deep and main lobby is closed. 3 different Wells Fargo branches, all the same thing.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 4, 2022)

Same at my bank.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 6, 2022)

The wind was blowing so hard yesterday that it blew my locked front door open. Off to buy a new lock set on my lunch hour today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> Instead of using water to make the next pot, go with some Red Bull or Monster.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 6, 2022)

Arrived at work this morning to find my forklift still completely disassembled.
Was supposed to be down for two hours for maintenance. Now waiting on parts. Sure hope that steel delivery doesn't show up today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 6, 2022)

No such luck. Truck is here. Forklift still in parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 6, 2022)

Dang!


----------



## special ed (Jan 6, 2022)

The annual liars club convention contest was won one year by the statement, "It was so windy we couldn't load rocks."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 6, 2022)

Unload it one piece at a time.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jan 6, 2022)

Students today really P me O! Respect is the virtue of the week. What a load. I don't how I have been teaching 9 years. I need to reevaluate what I want to do next year. This job is harder than it's even been.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 6, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> No such luck. Truck is here. Forklift still in parts.


Forklift finally ready at 3PM. Quitting time. Told the boss the truck was still waiting to unload as I headed out the door.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 6, 2022)

Miller Time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2022)

Back to work again after 2 weeks of holidays. But it's still the same sh!t. Maybe I should find myself a new job.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 10, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Back to work again after 2 weeks of holidays. But it's still the same sh!t. Maybe I should find myself a new job.


The Minnesota Vikings Football team have a couple job openings as of this morning.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> The Minnesota Vikings Football team have a couple job openings as of this morning.


No, I don’t like football that is not played with the feet.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 10, 2022)

Kinky.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jan 10, 2022)

I feel you there. Students were real a-hats today. I don't know how I didn't lose it. I have never felt like that.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 11, 2022)

Many things ... Most important one, I'm fired from coffee shop, where I were working ... Just because I said my payment is too low!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2022)

Dang, that stinks!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 11, 2022)

I have done an online test named "BDI-II", and here is the result:






Extreme Depression ...



> You often spend your day feeling unhappy and naturally this is painful for you, life has become sad, empty and almost meaningless for you, and as a result you do not enjoy it much. You should note that this amount of discomfort can lead to diseases, especially gastrointestinal diseases, so it is necessary to check your health status in this area.



More or less, that's true!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 11, 2022)

Have tried building model airplanes? If you think you might be depressed, imagine how you would feel after spending 83 hours on a cockpit detail only to find out it doesn't fit.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2022)

Sorry to hear about that Artesh

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 12, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Have tried building model airplanes? If you think you might be depressed, imagine how you would feel after spending 83 hours on a cockpit detail only to find out it doesn't fit.


I can imagine that! Nothing good would happen if I was you.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 17, 2022)

Messed up my lower back first thing this morning when I got to work. Tried to lift a heavy spool end from an awkward position. 
Hope everything slides back into place soon. I can't bend over, and climbing in and out of the forklift is a major effort.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 17, 2022)

Hope it gets better quick.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2022)

Unmasked co-worker walks up the the fridge in the breakroom, opens door, proceeds to cough 3 times directly into fridge while grabbing his food!!! Really, we have been in a pandemic for 2 years now!!! Even if we weren't that's still nasty.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 19, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Messed up my lower back first thing this morning when I got to work. Tried to lift a heavy spool end from an awkward position.
> Hope everything slides back into place soon. I can't bend over, and climbing in and out of the forklift is a major effort.


I feel for you, been dealing with chronic back issues for several years now. Hope your heals up quick.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks. Things usually slide back into place after a day or two. Just have to be very deliberate when lifting things.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 20, 2022)

Heart attack this morning. In intensive care now. One stent put in where an artery was 100% blocked. Tomorrow another stent will be put in where it is 80% blocked. They say I'll be out of hospital this weekend and off work for at least a week

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> Heart attack this morning. In intensive care now. One stent put in where an artery was 100% blocked. Tomorrow another stent will be put in where it is 80% blocked. They say I'll be out of hospital this weekend and off work for at least a week



Oh damn. Get well my friend. I am thinking if you.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2022)

Get well soon Glenn. I keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Dash119 (Jan 20, 2022)

T Bolt


I had one myself 18 months ago, the recovery is faster than one would think. Worst part is the new diet.

Best of luck, and listen to your Doctors...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 20, 2022)

Well, you've made it this far. That's half the battle. Hoping for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## at6 (Jan 20, 2022)

Will pray for you. Get well soon.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 20, 2022)

Had a heart attack myself. Not one of my better ideas.


----------



## at6 (Jan 20, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Had a heart attack myself. Not one of my better ideas.


I had severe chest pain in 2010. I worked with the pain and exhaustion for 30 days before getting care. 90 percent blockage in coronary artery and woke up with a stent. Not as indestructible as I thought I was at being only 60 years old.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 20, 2022)

Yup. Been there. It’s a guy thing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2022)

Holy <bleep> Glenn!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2022)

I am sure you will lick this very soon and be up and about. Hope to hear how well you are feeling in about a day. Keep us posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 20, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> Heart attack this morning. In intensive care now. One stent put in where an artery was 100% blocked. Tomorrow another stent will be put in where it is 80% blocked. They say I'll be out of hospital this weekend and off work for at least a week


holy shit Glenn !
so glad your still with us mate, get well soon my friend


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks for the positive waves guys.
Doctor said I got here soon enough that there was little or no damage. Feeling fine right now. Now they're saying the blockage in the other artery is 80% and I have the choice of treating.it with meds or getting a stent tomorrow. Decided on the stent and getting it over with.
Thanks again guys

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 20, 2022)

Didn't expect this, I only just turned 59 a few weeks ago


----------



## Dash119 (Jan 20, 2022)

Glenn,

Small world, mine was at 59 too. Sounds like we had almost identical issues, I was 100% blocked on the right coronary artery and 80% on the left. From what they told me, the other way round was not survivable.

Kim


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 20, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> Heart attack this morning. In intensive care now. One stent put in where an artery was 100% blocked. Tomorrow another stent will be put in where it is 80% blocked. They say I'll be out of hospital this weekend and off work for at least a week


Sad to hear about heart Attack, Hope you get well sooner.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 20, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> I only just turned 59 a few weeks ago


Happy belated Birthday.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2022)

Hell's teeth Glenn !
Hope the treatment goes well, and that you're up and about soon.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2022)

Dayum Glenn. Looks like you have it sorted out. Last year we had a shovel operator age 64 die on the job and was brought back to life by driller (lips of life) Jim. We remind Jim of it nearly every day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 20, 2022)

Get well, I too am thinking of you.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jan 21, 2022)

Had this afternoon to compile with my deputy impromptus boring stats requested at the last moment by my boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 21, 2022)

Better he wants you do it than he. Job security.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 22, 2022)

Got T-boned on the way to work today. Guy blew a stop sign. I'm unhurt, but the car will never drive again.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 22, 2022)

Man, you have some of the worst (and best) luck going at the same time. 
Glad you are not hurt. 
But wait a few days to be sure.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 22, 2022)

When I saw him, he was not slowing down, so I tried to turn away. This way it was not a direct 90 degree hit, but more of a glancing blow. Right front side of car is smashed, right front wheel pushed in, lost my coolant. He must have slid against me, because the rear quarter panel is also damaged and the rear tire flat. I ended up down the side street, while he ended up on the sidewalk, so we both ended up 90 degrees from our initial direction of travel. He was moving so fast that after the crash I had to double check to make sure I hadn't run the stop sign. No, I definitely had the right of way. And, yes, he had been drinking. Although the police didn't arrest him for that. Time to start looking for a new car. Damn. And I had just filled up.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 22, 2022)

I had an in-car camera for such a situation. However, it was worthless. Based on your experience, I might consider a new one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> When I saw him, he was not slowing down, so I tried to turn away. This way it was not a direct 90 degree hit, but more of a glancing blow. Right front side of car is smashed, right front wheel pushed in, lost my coolant. He must have slid against me, because the rear quarter panel is also damaged and the rear tire flat. I ended up down the side street, while he ended up on the sidewalk, so we both ended up 90 degrees from our initial direction of travel. He was moving so fast that after the crash I had to double check to make sure I hadn't run the stop sign. No, I definitely had the right of way. And, yes, he had been drinking. Although the police didn't arrest him for that. Time to start looking for a new car. Damn. And I had just filled up.


Every crash you walk away from is a good one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 22, 2022)

Greg Boeser
: Glad that you're ok. I hope the car can be fixed ASAP.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 22, 2022)

Considering the car's age and the damage sustained, I expect the insurance company will total it and I will be looking for a replacement vehicle.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 22, 2022)

Glad to know that you're not injured.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 27, 2022)

Yesterday, I bought 5GB of internet!

Today, only 200 MB remained.

No VPN, No Gaming, No YT Videos watched. 

Just about 1 hour of twitch, and same time on Instagram!!!

I thought that only chips are filled with air.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2022)

WOW!!! Not good Artesh. Will someone show you how you burned so much in such a short time?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2022)

Yikes!


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 27, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> WOW!!! Not good Artesh. Will someone show you how you burned so much in such a short time?


Almost 99% of sites / apps have servers outside the country. They wil use between 3 to 5 times more MB's than those sites that have their servers inside the country.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 27, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Almost 99% of sites / apps have servers outside the country. They wil use between 3 to 5 times more MB's than those sites that have their servers inside the country.


Yikes!


----------



## at6 (Jan 29, 2022)

I am annoyed by not being annoyed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2022)

at6 said:


> I am annoyed by not being annoyed today.


I am annoted by that.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 31, 2022)

Energy bill arrived today (gas & electric). I use monthly averaging and my rate for this year is 23% higher than last. And they are asking permission from the state to raise it even higher.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 31, 2022)

Ouch!


----------



## Viking1066 (Feb 5, 2022)

Parents complaining about how their kids are failing and teachers are all bad. Then not coming in for PTC when they children are 1 to 3 grades below grade level after making an appointment to come in.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Feb 5, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Energy bill arrived today (gas & electric). I use monthly averaging and my rate for this year is 23% higher than last. And they are asking permission from the state to raise it even higher.


That is just plain awful!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Energy bill arrived today (gas & electric). I use monthly averaging and my rate for this year is 23% higher than last. And they are asking permission from the state to raise it even higher.


I'm getting chastised by the local electric company for using more than "local energy efficient homes" and they want to come "advise" me how to save energy.
Problem is, my house isn't even occupied, meaning no refrigerator, no laundry, computers, TV or anything.
It's 100% LED lighting and the heater (propane) is just high enough to keep the pipes from freezing.

So I am at a loss to know how I have neighbors who are more energy efficient than that...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## 517714 (Feb 5, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I'm getting chastised by the local electric company for using more than "local energy efficient homes" and they want to come "advise" me how to save energy.
> Problem is, my house isn't even occupied, meaning no refrigerator, no laundry, computers, TV or anything.
> It's 100% LED lighting and the heater (propane) is just high enough to keep the pipes from freezing.
> 
> So I am at a loss to know how I have neighbors who are more energy efficient than that...


Check with your neighbors, they may be getting the same story. The utility may have committed to doing a particular number of surveys or percentage reductions to the regulatory body.

Is it up for sale? When my parents sold theirs, the electric bills were astronomical because the real estate people would turn on the HVAC on both levels sometimes with one trying to cool what the other was trying to heat and leave the lights on (in the days before LEDs and CFLs), or leave the water running and therefore the well pump running. 

I received a similar offer years ago based on the utility reading the meter after they had estimated low for two years, so they had a small error over twenty months put into one month and it looked like I was using twice what my neighbors were using, when I was using about half. 

I did have the utility do the survey, I found two windows had lost their insulating gas, but hadn't fogged up yet and I had them replaced under warranty by the manufacturer, those warranties tend to be long. And they gave me a bunch of energy saving light bulbs for free. It was worth my time. Make sure they have thermographs to find hot/cold spots in the walls and windows and do it when it's hot or cold, not when its nice outside.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Feb 5, 2022)

Viking1066 said:


> Parents complaining about how their kids are failing and teachers are all bad. Then not coming in for PTC when they children are 1 to 3 grades below grade level after making an appointment to come in.


We used to get the email about upcoming PTC's about two days before they happened. Only way you could schedule was by electronic means. I'd log in to do schedule and find that 95% of the conference times were already filled and had been for two weeks or more. The killer problem for me is that I work nights and the only open times were always well after I had to be in bed. Every year at the open house prior to the start of classes, I made it quite clear to the teacher verbally and in writing about my schedule and which phone number to use at what time of the day to reach me or my wife. About the last quarter of the school year they would finally figure it out.

With the close of the first year of remote schooling, we took our youngest out and moved to homeschooling. Remote was a disaster. It took almost a month to get Zoom working on all the kids laptops and chromebooks. They kept switching software systems, attendance tracking and homework systems. Kaelyn's chromebook was already a year old and it was one of the ones with school IT crippled software and we couldn't get any meaningful response about fixing it. Couldn't use an external monitor on it, so he was trying to do stuff on a 10 or 11" screen. Emails to teachers went unanswered for days or weeks. Phone conversations with the principal helped for a couple of days and then it was back to the same old garbage. 

He'll turn 16 this year and can already pass three of the five sections for his GED, but has to wait til he's 17 to take it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 5, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I'm getting chastised by the local electric company for using more than "local energy efficient homes" and they want to come "advise" me how to save energy.
> Problem is, my house isn't even occupied, meaning no refrigerator, no laundry, computers, TV or anything.
> It's 100% LED lighting and the heater (propane) is just high enough to keep the pipes from freezing.
> 
> So I am at a loss to know how I have neighbors who are more energy efficient than that...


Perhaps have an attorney friend present during the inspection. My experience has been it was their over usage/price errors and it required getting the state utilities regulator office involved and then got a credit. Another fun time was with the water department who thought the meter was in error because of low consumption. They dug up the yard for a day and a half and installed a new type meter. The usage went down and we now pay only the fixed minimum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 5, 2022)

I get reports that I use less energy than similar efficient homes and less than half of what other homes similar to mine use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 5, 2022)

at6 said:


> I get reports that I use less energy than similar efficient homes and less than half of what other homes similar to mine use.


IN THEIR FACE! You tell 'em Bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2022)

at6 said:


> I get reports that I use less energy than similar efficient homes and less than half of what other homes similar to mine use.



So do we, but that is probably because we are from Germany. Unlike most American’s we turn the lights off when not needed, don’t turn the heat up to stupid levels, and don’t unnecessarily run the water like in 30 minute shower or something.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Feb 5, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> We used to get the email about upcoming PTC's about two days before they happened. Only way you could schedule was by electronic means. I'd log in to do schedule and find that 95% of the conference times were already filled and had been for two weeks or more. The killer problem for me is that I work nights and the only open times were always well after I had to be in bed. Every year at the open house prior to the start of classes, I made it quite clear to the teacher verbally and in writing about my schedule and which phone number to use at what time of the day to reach me or my wife. About the last quarter of the school year they would finally figure it out.
> 
> With the close of the first year of remote schooling, we took our youngest out and moved to homeschooling. Remote was a disaster. It took almost a month to get Zoom working on all the kids laptops and chromebooks. They kept switching software systems, attendance tracking and homework systems. Kaelyn's chromebook was already a year old and it was one of the ones with school IT crippled software and we couldn't get any meaningful response about fixing it. Couldn't use an external monitor on it, so he was trying to do stuff on a 10 or 11" screen. Emails to teachers went unanswered for days or weeks. Phone conversations with the principal helped for a couple of days and then it was back to the same old garbage.
> 
> He'll turn 16 this year and can already pass three of the five sections for his GED, but has to wait til he's 17 to take it.


----------



## Viking1066 (Feb 5, 2022)

We sent forms out ahead of the PTC. I also had to contact each parent to see what time was good for them. Its a private school in name, but has all.the same issues as public schools. I will so agree with you on the way its run. The district here is terrible, so I thought that after 8 years of public school that private would be better. Bad decision. Many of the things I couldn't stand about public school are just as prevalent in private school. I have four kids in the school district and have experienced many of the problems you have mentioned. It doesn't matter if you are teacher either because then they assume you will take whatever gets shoveled at you. 
I hated the virtual, but my wife works from home, so we made it work when I had to go back to the building. The students I have now for virtual log in, but don't work. I have three of 17 who work and the rest zilch. It's been tough, but I have hung in there. We have had several staff leave or get fired, so we are very understaffed. My colleagues in public school tell me it's pretty bad. No wonder the shortage is so bad. I have several calls to work elsewhere, but I really have to consider if I want to keep teaching. Its hard, but I like it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So do we, but that is probably because we are from Germany. Unlike most American’s we turn the lights off when not needed, don’t turn the heat up to stupid levels, and don’t unnecessarily run the water like in 30 minute shower or something.


I was raised the "old school" way:
Turn the light off when you leave the room.
Know what you want before opening the fridge.
If the house feels cold, wear a sweater or toss an extra blanket on the bed.
And the classic: "close that door, boy! I'm not paying to heat all of outdoors!!"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2022)

517714 said:


> Check with your neighbors, they may be getting the same story. The utility may have committed to doing a particular number of surveys or percentage reductions to the regulatory body.
> 
> Is it up for sale? When my parents sold theirs, the electric bills were astronomical because the real estate people would turn on the HVAC on both levels sometimes with one trying to cool what the other was trying to heat and leave the lights on (in the days before LEDs and CFLs), or leave the water running and therefore the well pump running.
> 
> ...


My house was a total disaster when I bought it and I've nearly rebuilt it from the ground up.
I'm almost done (after 2 1/2 years), but in the process, I've replaced all the bathroom vents with ones that have "flappers" (they block airflow until the fan comes on), replaced all the light fixtures with new ones (and all are LED), moved the heater vents from beneath the cabinets (bathrooms, kitchen) and relocated them. Where the vents had come up through the floor, the builder had just cut a 10" x 10" hole for the 7" duct and not bothered to put any form of escutcheon around the duct. So the gaping holes allowed airflow, insects, frogs and such to come and go.
The range hood was replaced with a new one that also has a flapper. The old one didn't...and it also didn't have a exhaust collar, instead venting *toward* a louvred exterior panel (and the inside of the wall in the process). The hood's exterior vent also has a flapper.
I had to replace the exterior siding on the entire south end of the house, so while the siding was off, I installed the "Tyveck" vapor barrier to prevent moisture buildup and add extra protection against the southern exposure.
I resealed and recaulked all the windows and joints under the trim.
I replaced the front door and the back door and filled the huge gaps that existed prior.

Like I mentioned earlier, I don't live in it yet, so no appliances are in it, the heater is set to 62 to keep the pipes from freezing and to prevent excessive expansion/contraction and the water heater is propane.

So the utility telling me I'm using more than nearby energy efficient neighbors has me thinking that they're trying to bullsh*t me into buying something.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I was raised the "old school" way:
> Turn the light off when you leave the room.
> Know what you want before opening the fridge.
> If the house feels cold, wear a sweater or toss an extra blanket on the bed.
> And the classic: "close that door, boy! I'm not paying to heat all of outdoors!!"



Exactly!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 6, 2022)

The young ones today make very good money and do not see the value of repairs or proper care. They seem to feel there will always be a paycheck and enough to buy replacements. My three daughters think I'm frugal (cheap) when I repair things. I point out that the old stuff was better made than the things they buy, so it is better to repair than replace if possible. I view my youngest and her husband as both a great success and some small failure as their education has provided good paying jobs, but allowed them to live in a "replacement" mode. Another example of generational difference occurred when I was still working. There were only two in the shop, both well into our 60s, older than every one in the office. One day we received large equipment well packed in heavy wooden crates. After all the dust settled and quiet resumed, my colleague and I were sitting on the concrete floor straightening nails with hammers when one of the young supervisors walked in asking, "What are you doing?" After explanation, he walked off shaking his head.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Feb 6, 2022)

special ed said:


> After all the dust settled and quiet resumed, my colleague and I were sitting on the concrete floor straightening nails with hammers when one of the young supervisors walked in asking, "What are you doing?" After explanation, he walked off shaking his head.


We used to do the same thing with the reusable crates a lot of our stuff came packed in. The shipping department built a lot of our crates, but they only had nail guns and no loose nails. They finally got wise and started to put crate covers on with dry wall screws, so we weren't too bad off then if they got bent. We could run the mile and half down the plant to shipping and get a handful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2022)

special ed said:


> The young ones today make very good money and do not see the value of repairs or proper care. They seem to feel there will always be a paycheck and enough to buy replacements. My three daughters think I'm frugal (cheap) when I repair things. I point out that the old stuff was better made than the things they buy, so it is better to repair than replace if possible. I view my youngest and her husband as both a great success and some small failure as their education has provided good paying jobs, but allowed them to live in a "replacement" mode. Another example of generational difference occurred when I was still working. There were only two in the shop, both well into our 60s, older than every one in the office. One day we received large equipment well packed in heavy wooden crates. After all the dust settled and quiet resumed, my colleague and I were sitting on the concrete floor straightening nails with hammers when one of the young supervisors walked in asking, "What are you doing?" After explanation, he walked off shaking his head.


I have several nice LCD monitors that are now ten years old. When people aee them, they're amazed that they've lastes as long as they have. Well, it's becaise I repaired them.
Typically, a monitor will last about three years or so, before they go out ans this is because the power supply has the lowest common denominator in capacitors. There are five of them and they're worth about 2 to 5 cents each.
I replace them with high-end caps that cost about 12 to 15 cents each which results in better perdormance and longevity.

As far as saving wood goes: for over 13 years, I saved the wood that was shipped with vehicle prisoner partitions and other equipment. The wood was there to stiffen the box and prevent the partition's legs from punching through the bottom of the box.
The wood was usually furniture grade Douglas Fir 1" x 8" x 6' or select grade Pine 1" x 10" x 6", all of which would cost a fortune in today's market.

Reactions: Like Like:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 7, 2022)

The smell of opium that comes from my neighbor in upper story!!!

The strong smell, I should say!


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 7, 2022)

I'll be right there!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 7, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I'll be right there!


Sometimes I believe that Iran is cheapest country in the world ...

For example: 1kg of Opium coats 16 - 20 K USD in US, but here, in Iran, it's only about 30 USD.

Same goes for electricity, Water, Gas bills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 7, 2022)

Second hand hooka!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 7, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Sometimes I believe that Iran is cheapest country in the world ...
> 
> For example: 1kg of Opium coats 16 - 20 K USD in US, but here, in Iran, it's only about 30 USD.
> 
> Same goes for electricity, Water, Gas bills.


Any thoughts on opening an import/export business? I'm sure we can find someone who can get us an old plane.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 7, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Second hand hooka!


Well, Hooka is not used for opium, this is the thing:






وافور - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد







fa.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 7, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Any thoughts on opening an import/export business? I'm sure we can find someone who can get us an old plane.


I thought about it, more than once! 

No economical reasons ... Almost 95% of the money goes for plane repairs and "bribes" ... It's a very long way ... It will answer in shorter routes like Mexico to US or Iran to Armenia ... But too risky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 7, 2022)

Artesh is right. 🙃

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Feb 11, 2022)

The weekly statistics that nobody really cares about I have to provide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 13, 2022)

Light snow last night. Decided to clear it off the layer of ice from the rain the other day. Temps have dropped 40 degrees so everything is frozen solid. Finished shovelling and thought, "better throw some sand down before somebody *sliiiiiiips!"*
All I can think is "Please don't land on the steel shovel!" Whamm! Flat on my back, bruised back, wrenched shoulder. Fortunately nothing broken. Just gonna be sore for a while.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 13, 2022)

Does that count as a win?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 13, 2022)

I'll tell you tomorrow if I can get out of bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2022)

Ever notice that the older we get, the slower we heal?

I miss-stepped on the ladder the other day and went down hard.
Hurt like hell and the sad thing is, it was only the fourth rung.

When I was a kid, I jumped out of trees, crashed my dirt-bike jumping trenches in oil fields plus countless other amazing acts of stupidity - and brushed it off every single time.

The fourth rung of the ladder is about 36 inches, maybe?

Just sad...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 14, 2022)

Note the ad for a screw below your post.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2022)

special ed said:


> Note the ad for a screw below your post.


At least it's not an ad for a funeral home!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 15, 2022)

Stupid People!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 17, 2022)

Once again people emptying both pots of coffee at work on can't be bothered to make more. Jerks (I'll be politically correct since there are probably children present)!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2022)

You had us at "STUPID PEOPLE!!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 17, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Once again people emptying both pots of coffee at work on can't be bothered to make more. Jerks (I'll be politically correct since there are probably children present)!!!


At my last job, the sales staff were notorious for taking the last of the coffee and then leaving the empty carafe on the hotplate (the coffee maker was a commercial Bunn machine) and if not caught in time, would bake the coffee remnants and create a stench.

Not to mention having to pull the carafe, wait for it to cool and then clean it before making more coffee.

Stupid a-holes... 😬

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 17, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Stupid People!!!


I retract this comment. Stupid a-holes... 😬 is a much more fitting comment!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 20, 2022)

Throttle lock doesn’t work. I have to hold the accelerator down with my foot like some sort of commoner

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 20, 2022)

Oh, the humanity!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 20, 2022)

Yesterday I discovered that the new forklift they bought at work doesn't fit in the places they expect me to drive it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Feb 20, 2022)

Wanted to take our big torque wrench (it's 5 feet long) and slam it on the knuckles of the morons that followed our crew Saturday morning. They were supposed to drop the tail hook, disconnect the main fuel line and then start disconnecting everything from the engine. Idiots disconnected all the electrical and hydraulic stuff with the tail hook up. We spent 3 hours putting it all back together so we could power the aircraft and drop the hook...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 21, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> Wanted to take our big torque wrench (it's 5 feet long) and slam it on the knuckles of the morons that followed our crew Saturday morning. They were supposed to drop the tail hook, disconnect the main fuel line and then start disconnecting everything from the engine. Idiots disconnected all the electrical and hydraulic stuff with the tail hook up. We spent 3 hours putting it all back together so we could power the aircraft and drop the hook...


That makes me think of the old saying "If you don't do it yourself, someone else will just "f" it up". Ok, maybe I just made that phrase up just now, but it doesn't mean it's not the truth.
Reference previous statement of "Stupid-A-Holes"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 21, 2022)

Looks like I'm moving house again !


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2022)

rochie said:


> Looks like I'm moving house again !


What happened?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 22, 2022)

I am reminded this morning that the drawback of a pair of glasses with wire frames is that if you set them down on a busy surface you may never find them again.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 22, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> "If you don't do it yourself, someone else will just "f" it up".


Truer words have never been spoken! 
That one is right up there with Murphy's Law


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 22, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I am reminded this morning that the drawback of a pair of glasses with wire frames is that if you set them down on a busy surface you may never find them again.


And the first thing you reflexively do is look for your glasses so you can find your glasses.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2022)

It’s begun… smfh









Putin begins military operation in Ukraine


Russian President Vladimir Putin signaled the start of a military operation in Ukraine early Thursday morning local time, announcing that Russian troops would enter Ukraine's Donbas region. The territory is held by Russian-backed separatists and Putin declared it independent of Ukraine earlier...




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It’s begun… smfh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid A-hole.

As much as this assclown dreams, he'll never restore the Soviet Union 😠

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It’s begun… smfh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn 

People never learn.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Damn
> 
> People never learn.
> View attachment 659180


Nope, they don't and among Putin's demands even a few weeks ago, was for NATO to abandon Romania and Bulgaria.

Romania, Bulgaria and now Hungary are staunchly condemning Putin and backing the Ukraine - so it looks like things are following a path similar to the early stages of WWI...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2022)

Bealrus ground forces have officially joined Russia.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Bealrus ground forces have officially joined Russia.


We kind of knew that was going to happen, they've been pro-russia for ages.

But Bulgaria and Romania have pledged support for Moldova.

Pretty sure that Poland is going to weigh in on this issue real soon, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> We kind of knew that was going to happen, they've been pro-russia for ages.
> 
> But Bulgaria and Romania have pledged support for Moldova.
> 
> Pretty sure that Poland is going to weigh in on this issue real soon, too.



This has the opportunity to blow up real fast.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> This has the opportunity to blow up real fast.


I fully agree.

Like I mentioned the other day, Bulgaria has been fully mobilizing, moving assets to the east coast and calling in reserves.

Aparently, Romania and Hungary are doing the same.

Putin is on the verge of making a big-ass mistake.

But let us not take our eyes off Taiwan while all this is going on.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I fully agree.
> 
> Like I mentioned the other day, Bulgaria has been fully mobilizing, moving assets to the east coast and calling in reserves.
> 
> ...



Agreed. reports are coming in that Russia and China mutually agreed to support each other over Ukraine and Taiwan.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 24, 2022)

Guys, this is a “What annoyed you” thread. No place to start a discussion. 

Although I admit that “annoyed” is too much of an understatement describing how I feel about this.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm really annoyed about this whole situation - but note that I have refrained from using too many expletives.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2022)

Fine, what annoys me?

That its impossible to have a thread to discuss whats going on in Ukraine thanks to a few people.

Not talking about you Marcel…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 26, 2022)

Thank you not locking this thread. I'm annoyed that I have yet to catch a Noid.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 27, 2022)

This afternoon, I spotted a budding runner of Poison Oak (that I thought I had eradicated) on the side of an Oak tree.
So I grabbed my pruning shears and waded into the brush to cut the stem.

I located the active shoot at the base of the Oak tree and cut it, satisfied in my life mission of eradicating the Poison Oak completely from the property one day and this was just a minor victory in the long term picture.

However, little known to my determined self, I had stepped unto the middle of a red Ant colony and was literally engulfed in a growing layer of angry, biting ants who literally gave zero sh*ts about my war on Poison Oak.

If you have ever seen a movie where they get covered in bugs and start pulling off their clothes while running and swatting and slapping and such, that was me.

Yep. That sh*t's real and those were some very angry ants, too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2022)

I hate fire ants. Used to get eaten alive by them in Louisiana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 27, 2022)

Thank God these weren't Fire Ants, just the typical Red Ants we have out here that are about 1cm in size and bite and sting like crazy.

I suspect the Poison Oak has hired them as mercenaries and I am not ok with this arrangement...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2022)

at6 said:


> Thank you not locking this thread. I'm annoyed that I have yet to catch a Noid.


We’ve realised that a dam doesn’t work when it is spilling over. We’ve made room on the forum to discuss this, trying to keep it within the rules as well as possible.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2022)

Blackout and sitting in the dark the other night, to pass some of the time...tried to see if i could measure the speed of dark....couldn't see anything to measure though....?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 28, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Blackout and sitting in the dark the other night, to pass some of the time...tried to see if i could measure the speed of dark....couldn't see anything to measure though....?


Thank goodness you weren't painting a model airplane when the lights went out and didn't know what color paint you were dipping your brush into, we already have a thread on that somewhere.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 28, 2022)

How about a Group Build. Build an “El-Cheapo” model. Grab a box random rattle cans and paint it in the dark. 
Expert status is based on how much alcohol was consumed prior to painting.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 28, 2022)

Went to get my headlights changed over to LEDS. They had to remove my wheels and inner fender linings to get to my lights.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 28, 2022)

Who sold you this, then?


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2022)

the thought of starting to pack up all my completed models for the house move in two weeks !

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 28, 2022)

Most new cars today have the composite headlamp installed in such a way that the headlight (and turn and marker lamps) have to be accessed by either a small door in the fenderwell or by removing the entire fenderwell itself.

My 2011 Chevy HHR is one that requires the complete removal of the fenderwell to access the back of the composite housing - because of that, I got rid of those crappy "push-in" anchors and replaced them with the reusable "molley" style anchors that release when you remove the center piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 28, 2022)

rochie said:


> the thought of starting to pack up all my completed models for the house move in two weeks !


I am curious to know how it’s done.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 28, 2022)

I still have a scar on my forearm from a deep cut received while changing the headlamp bulb in my wife's Prius. It would have been easier if I had an arm the size of a 6 year old


er

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I am curious to know how it’s done.


i'll post a pic or two when i start

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 3, 2022)

The cable company sent me a new cable modem and wireless router. I got them installed but the wireless connection to the printer no longer works. I looked up printer installation instructions on the internet on the HP website and it said to Click Here to download the installation software; nothing happened. I gave up and tried it again the next day. It said to plug the computer into the printer to install it and after that you could unplug it again. The USB cable will not reach to the computer. 

So I found I could buy a USB extension cable at Walmart for $3.88. So I ordered it on-line. A few hours later I got an e-mail saying it was ready and to click here to notify them I am on the way. Clicking Here took me to a webpage where I could install an Ap on my phone, and I said t'hell with that. I drove to the Walmart, parked in a pick-up spot and then noted the sign said to call a given number to pick up your item. They had not given me a phone number to call in the e-mail so I did not bring my cellphone. I went inside and told the lady at the service desk, She told me to go back outside and call the number. I told her I did not have a phone with me. She called someone but no one came to help and I finally gave up and drove home.

This Digital Age stuff ain't working out too good. You need a cable to use a wireless connection and a phone to talk to someone at a store even when you are already there. And of course this remote pickup crap was thunk up because of COVID-19, which currently is about as hard to find as a Rubik's Cube or a Hula Hoop.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 3, 2022)

Oh, but the next wave is coming! It's _Omicron II: the Wrath of Fauci_

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 3, 2022)

Trying to help my son rent a vehicle while his scooter is in the shop, driving another hour after U-Haul moved his reservation without notifying him, only to find that the add-on charges outstripped his debit card.

And on top of everything out of pride he steadfastly refuses my offer of help ... so three hours spent doing nothing but traffic on 620.

Hmph.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2022)

My wife got the dreaded two lines in the test this morning, I don't but have slight symptoms. But I also have to fetch my youngest son who is staying at my mother at this time up north, about 300km from here. Normally I would drive there tonight, stay there overnight and come back tomorrow. Now I have to drive there and back again today as I cannot stay with my mother as she is very vulnerable (old and asthma). All kinds of trivial problems to be solved, such as how can I fill up the tank to drive those 600km etc. Very annoying.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2022)

Marcel said:


> My wife got the dreaded two lines in the test this morning, I don't but have slight symptoms. But I also have to fetch my youngest son who is staying at my mother at this time up north, about 300km from here. Normally I would drive there tonight, stay there overnight and come back tomorrow. Now I have to drive there and back again today as I cannot stay with my mother as she is very vulnerable (old and asthma). All kinds of trivial problems to be solved, such as how can I fill up the tank to drive those 600km etc. Very annoying.



Drive safe, and I hope you all will remain in good health.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Drive safe, and I hope you all will remain in good health.


Thanks Chris. Not looking forward to drive for 6 hours today. I’ll take lots of coffee I guess.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2022)

Good luck! I read it thinking it was a pregnancy test and was a bit confused as to why you'd be showing symptons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 4, 2022)

Well, back to the Walmart this morning. I dutifully brought my cellphone, parked in one of the pick up spots, called the number on the sign.

And after extended ringing got a recording saying to call the store's main number.

More than little peeved, I went inside and told the ladies at the Service desk that I needed my item NOW. They told me about parking where I had parked. I told them that did not work. They asked if I had ordered groceries. I said No. They said that in that case I should go down to the area with the orange lockers and pick it up there. Last month when I went to pick up a car battery they told me they were no longer using the area with the orange lockers. The instructions said to type the order info into the machine and have a seat. There were no chairs; they got rid of them when they quit using the orange area. Eventually a lady came and gave me the item I ordered, but with no receipt. I managed to make it out the door with it anyway. 

I don't think I want to do this no more.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 4, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Good luck! I read it thinking it was a pregnancy test and was a bit confused as to why you'd be showing symptons.


Sympathetic weight gain?
I used to gain weight when my wife was pregnant. If she was going to eat ice cream at 3 in the morning, I was going to eat ice cream at 3 in the morning!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 4, 2022)

I don’t wait for the wife.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 4, 2022)

And you're still alive?!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Good luck! I read it thinking it was a pregnancy test and was a bit confused as to why you'd be showing symptons.


We’rea bit too old for another baby. 

What annoyed me: the predicted 6 hours became 8 hours because of traffic. It ready took me an hour to get out of town. But I’m safely back.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2022)

Marcel said:


> We’rea bit too old for another baby.



I’ve had people ask if we want a third. My response is always a huge NO, followed by I took the necessary steps to ensure it can’t happen.

I love my kids more than anything, but two is enough.

I would consider adopting a third child though (seeing these kids in Ukraine sort of increases those thoughts) but I am not doing the baby thing again.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 4, 2022)

Had our first when I was 40...#2 came along at 46. Momma had lots of trouble in between them, and it was a not so good time for her. With all that and both boy being premies, the Dr. fixed her while delivering #2. The youngest was a complete surprise to us and the OB/GYN, but we have survived it. Would like to get both of them out and on their own before I retire in a couple of years....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2022)

I’ve got two sons, both teenagers by now.


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 4, 2022)

I always wanted three kids, until the first one came along.
Then I thought I wanted two kids, until the second came along.
Turns out they won't take them back once you leave the hospital...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 4, 2022)

My wife insisted she would not have more than two kids, nor would she give up her career. So after the first she thought it would be ok to go for #2. We got two, all right. Twins. My wife's grandmother consoled her by pointing out that, since one takes all your time, what's a few more? We ended up with six, and I'll be 62 when the last one graduates high school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> My wife insisted she would not have more than two kids, nor would she give up her career. So after the first she thought it would be ok to go for #2. We got two, all right. Twins. My wife's grandmother consoled her by pointing out that, since one takes all your time, what's a few more? We ended up with six, and I'll be 62 when the last one graduates high school.


You got an expensive hobby.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 5, 2022)

Our third daughter came in 1994. In 2002 at age 62 I went to the Social Security office to do the paper work. At the finish, I stood up to leave and the lady said, "And now for your daughter." I said, "My daughter is not handicapped." I was told because of my being on SS retirement, my daughter would also get a check. When she crunched the numbers for my daughter, it was only slightly less than my own. As many of you can tell, I am seldom speechless but I was at that time. Although I am mathmatically challenged, I was able to calculate that by 18 (she was then11) college would be well paid for and more. In fact, they paid after 18 until high school grad, 3 extra months. A savings account was opened for her direct deposit and has paid for college (she also achieved tuition aids because of her high school achievements) as well as Orthodontics, and her first car (used), with enough still currently banked for an eventual home down payment. I want to sincerely thank all the US citizens for looking out for my daughter's future. Each year, when a call from SS to find how the money was used (they already knew from bank records) I pointed out we would not have had a child if we couldn't support her. This was a concept foreign to the SS employees, whom I suspect all had sociology degrees. My daughter will be 28 this month, married to a Coast Guard member now taking his Masters for Officer school. One thing I learned in traffic, observing old farts in Lincoln Town cars with a younger wife? and the car full of kids was how the system was being scammed.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Mar 6, 2022)

special ed said:


> Our third daughter came in 1994. In 2002 at age 62 I went to the Social Security office to do the paper work. At the finish, I stood up to leave and the lady said, "And now for your daughter." I said, "My daughter is not handicapped." I was told because of my being on SS retirement, my daughter would also get a check. When she crunched the numbers for my daughter, it was only slightly less than my own. As many of you can tell, I am seldom speechless but I was at that time. Although I am mathmatically challenged, I was able to calculate that by 18 (she was then11) college would be well paid for and more. In fact, they paid after 18 until high school grad, 3 extra months. A savings account was opened for her direct deposit and has paid for college (she also achieved tuition aids because of her high school achievements) as well as Orthodontics, and her first car (used), with enough still currently banked for an eventual home down payment. I want to sincerely thank all the US citizens for looking out for my daughter's future. Each year, when a call from SS to find how the money was used (they already knew from bank records) I pointed out we would not have had a child if we couldn't support her. This was a concept foreign to the SS employees, whom I suspect all had sociology degrees. My daughter will be 28 this month, married to a Coast Guard member now taking his Masters for Officer school. One thing I learned in traffic, observing old farts in Lincoln Town cars with a younger wife? and the car full of kids was how the system was being scammed.


I am a Social Security recipient, age 68, as is my wife, 67. I took mine at age 63, my wife at age 67. We both had long mid-mgmt careers, so our monthly SS benefits (and wife's pension) are enough for us for now. We're sure glad we have it (along with Medicare). We (and you) had no choice but to pay into it, so I'm glad to take it. We'll tap the 401k/IRA when we have to in our early 70s. I did not know that a minor child of an SS retirement benefits recipient would also receive a check. Our only-child daughter was launched and on her own many years before we retired. (Incidentally, my wife said one childbirth was more than enough for her.....it scared the hell out of me, too) Sounds like your daughter and you made wise use of a wonderful benefit. Good for her (and you).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 6, 2022)

My Medicare experience is less than great. In March 2016 I had both knees replaced. I had to pay the Medicare portion because they refused. I figured, I'm retired , I have time to fight this. At first they claimed they had paid. I proved they were saying the pre-op visit was the whole thing, $97. Then they claimed the hospital didn't file within the one year deadline. The hospital records show they filed May of 2016 electronically and received confirmation from Medicare. After appeals, which were ignored, I paid so the hospital would not send the bill to a collection agency. Basically, if Medicare doesn't want to pay they won't. If the country ever goes to single payer govt coverage, we are finished.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 6, 2022)

Yes, we never got a coherent explanation of why Medicare would not pay $800 for my Mom's last ER visit.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 7, 2022)

My personal opinion is the personnel at Medicare are "make work" welfare. I had one tell me when I questioned why a portion of the blood test was refused, "We don't allow tests to rule out anything."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Chuck (Mar 7, 2022)

Woke up this morning that annoyed me for the whole damn day!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 7, 2022)

special ed said:


> My personal opinion is the personnel at Medicare are "make work" welfare. I had one tell me when I questioned why a portion of the blood test was refused, "We don't allow tests to rule out anything."


Thing is, they’re only “reading “ back what they are instructed to. They stopped listening to what they say long ago.


----------



## NVSMITH (Mar 7, 2022)

-This was actually a couple of days ago and in California but near the Nevada border. Highway 50 is the alternate to using I-80 from Sacramento to Lake Tahoe/Reno/Carson City.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 7, 2022)

Let's play "Guess which one is the supervisor".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 7, 2022)

Couple of hoe rams and they could be ready for the asphalt crew a few hours later..


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 7, 2022)

Can I have that rock to stop people from cutting across my yard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 7, 2022)

Preaching to the choir.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2022)

Petrol prices here up to €2.50 per litre. Insane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Let's play "Guess which one is the supervisor".


Found him

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 8, 2022)

I recently cancelled service with a company with which I had an automatic billing agreement. They mailed me a "final bill", which I dutifully paid. Then they debited my account, _and_ cashed the check. They were very apologetic, and will refund me the overcharge. I should see a check in the next three weeks. I'm so mad, if I hadn't already done so, I would cancel my service!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 8, 2022)

NVSMITH said:


> -This was actually a couple of days ago and in California but near the Nevada border. Highway 50 is the alternate to using I-80 from Sacramento to Lake Tahoe/Reno/Carson City.
> View attachment 660460
> 
> View attachment 660463


What caused the rockfall?

Gravity.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 8, 2022)

I never would have thought of that.


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 8, 2022)

You know a rock like that sort of makes signs saying "Watch for Falling Rocks" rather absurd.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 8, 2022)

But it does state the point emphatically.


----------



## special ed (Mar 8, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I recently cancelled service with a company with which I had an automatic billing agreement. They mailed me a "final bill", which I dutifully paid. Then they debited my account, _and_ cashed the check. They were very apologetic, and will refund me the overcharge. I should see a check in the next three weeks. I'm so mad, if I hadn't already done so, I would cancel my service!


Get forms from the Better Business Bureau and from the State Public Utilities commissioner. If they want to keep their business licenses, they need to have no unresolved complaints. At least, here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 8, 2022)

Well, in theory they have resolved my complaint. It's just going to take up to three weeks to get my money back.

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Mar 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Found him
> 
> View attachment 660488


The guy back at the office not in the photo.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Mar 8, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I recently cancelled service with a company with which I had an automatic billing agreement. They mailed me a "final bill", which I dutifully paid. Then they debited my account, _and_ cashed the check. They were very apologetic, and will refund me the overcharge. I should see a check in the next three weeks. I'm so mad, if I hadn't already done so, I would cancel my service!


I hear you. I have some automatic billing arrangements, because I have to - Medicare supplements mainly. No problem. But one thing that annoys me EVERY day are auto billing agreements like yours for things like magazine subscriptions. (I'm an old guy. I like reading things constructed of paper, like magazines, newspapers, books, etc. History, cooking, fishing, cars, motorcycles, travel, pretty girls, what have you. ) I do partake in online or streaming stuff too, like here. But every time I've ever done auto-billing for a paper magazine subscription, I've found it next to impossible to cancel when I decide I don't want it anymore. It gets renewed and hits my credit card, despite my multiple cancellation snail mails, emails, whatever. It's not important money, but it's a PITA. 

I am still a paper check guy, where I can be. Yep, old-fashioned, curmudgeonly, but writing that check to mail with that little stamp ensures that I control who I pay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 8, 2022)

And when.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2022)

Damn hose on my airbrush split today while spraying just could not tape it up enough to stop the air bleeding, abruptly stopped my painting.....bummer...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2022)

Third case of Corona here in house. It's still not me.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Third case of Corona here in house. It's still not me.


How do you like Marcels new suit?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 16, 2022)

This.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 16, 2022)

Which led to this.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 16, 2022)

Now I get to wipe down 6 racks full of duct. Over 1000 pieces.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 16, 2022)

Been there. Cleaned that.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2022)

Got on the crew bus last night at 1945 and when we got to the Ready Line, my grader wasn't there. Thinking dispatch made a mistake we went to the shop but no grader in the up or down lines....not a good sign. Called dispatch and asked where it was and another voice got on the radio and said it was in the wash bay....not a good sign. Dispatch told me to stay on the bus. At 0100, Running Repairs(RR) asked me to move Truck 08 from Phase 7 to the shop and we'll do a few test runs. While I was waiting for him I saw my grader being backed into the shop....not a good sign. RR then informed me he had another call and took me back to the bus. At 0615 I started to pick up the drivers at the end of the shift. 12 hours of sitting on school bus type seats staring at the back of the seat in front of me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 17, 2022)

Did you get paid?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 17, 2022)

I've had nights like that...on 7 different aircraft, within the first hour of the shift, before we got one we could actually work on.

Really frustrated when I left work this morning. We were having to replace a valve in the pressurization system. Working on installing it, and I had to tap out to run over to medical to do a verification on a test that came out weird two weeks ago. Got back and the guys that took over, managed to hang the valve out of orientation, despite a number of discussions on the subject and many assurances that they understood it all. Two hours wasted, we didn't have the valve back out at the end of shift and upper management highly freaked out and lashing out. Feel sorry for our supervisor, as he was getting chewed on pretty bad when I left. Oh, and when we install the valve, it's almost completely done by feel, as we are working on a flying aircraft, not a section of the fuselage like the factory guys that install it initially. They can actually see it and reach it at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> I've had nights like that...on 7 different aircraft, within the first hour of the shift, before we got one we could actually work on.



Working as an A&P on aircraft is a lot like the military. A whole lot of hurry up and wait, and a whole lot of boredom followed a short burst of excitement.


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 17, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Working as an A&P on aircraft is a lot like the military. A whole lot of hurry up and wait, and a whole lot of boredom followed a short burst of excitement.


LOL...sorta.... I work for a DoD supplier and deal with DCMA inspection people fairly often. In the case of the 7 bird night, paperwork generation and parts availability hit us on several, no one on the shift certified to handle the problem system on one jet and no defuel capability on the last one. All our defuel hoses and tankers had been impounded for contamination problem the day before.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 17, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> LOL...sorta....* I work for a DoD supplier and deal with DCMA inspection people fairly often.* In the case of the 7 bird night, paperwork generation and parts availability hit us on several, no one on the shift certified to handle the problem system on one jet and no defuel capability on the last one. All our defuel hoses and tankers had been impounded for contamination problem the day before.



As do I…


----------



## Viking1066 (Mar 17, 2022)

Gentlemen you have some difficult jobs. I lift my Long Island Iced Tea and salute you!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2022)

Fuel prices have taken a hike from an average $1.30 to $1.50 a few weeks ago .... up to $2.21 a litre down under....


----------



## rochie (Mar 19, 2022)

£1.66 per litre here !


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 19, 2022)

Diesel is sliding back under $5 a gallon.....finally. Happier, but not thrilled at the level it's been for the last few weeks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 19, 2022)

Fuel prices in California are absurd.

Here in Redding, the neighborhood gas station has regular (87) for $6.79/gal, premium (91) for $7.09/gal and diesel for $7.39/gal.

It's higher out along the Interstate and about $2 or more higher per gallon in the metro areas of the state.


----------



## NVSMITH (Mar 19, 2022)

-Two words: kidney stones
-'nuff said.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 19, 2022)

NVSMITH said:


> -Two words: kidney stones
> -'nuff said.


LOL...BTDT before. High powered drugs are your friend! We've had a thread going for a couple of days about stones over on another board I'm on.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NVSMITH (Mar 19, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> LOL...BTDT before. High powered drugs are your friend! We've had a thread going for a couple of days about stones over on another board I'm on.....


-Yeah, dude...
-Like that's what the doctor guy said right before I went bye-bye.
-A couple pills, some stuff squirted IV and then some really groovy gas...
-And the crazy M&Ms they gave me to take home. Or maybe to Mars, who knows??? I'll try to send a post card...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 20, 2022)

The Gas prices over there, are really, really, really expensive! 

Believe it or not, that's one of few things that I like about Iran ...

You can have a king - or even an emperor - s life here, if you work abroad. Technically even lowest payment in EU or US, is more than enough for at least 3 - 4 months of living here.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 21, 2022)

Nasty Covid taking away my taste. All drinks I drank today tasted like water and the bread is like chewing paper.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 21, 2022)

Don’t give away my wife’s recipes.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Nasty Covid taking away my taste buds. All drinks I drank today tasted like water and the bread is like chewing paper.


If they took away my taste buddies i would be peeved too.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2022)

No, Marcel, that isn't Covid. You've just been to McDonald's ..............................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2022)

Airframes said:


> No, Marcel, that isn't Covid. You've just been to McDonald's ..............................


No, then I would have said that the hamburgers taste like the sole of a shoe.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2022)

What, as much flavour as that ??!!
The packaging tastes better !!!!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2022)

Airframes said:


> What, as much flavour as that ??!!
> The packaging tastes better !!!!


I didn't say a "sole that has just stepped into dogshit, then it would have had flavor. (Although I think at the moment I would not recognize the difference between a clean sole and a shitted-on-sole at the moment as I definitely have no smell or taste at all).


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 22, 2022)

Then maybe it is a good time to go to McDonalds

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 22, 2022)

They do have good coffee.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2022)

Come away for a weekends skiing and the skis didn’t make the flight so haven’t got them with me currently…

Bonus, I can now travel to St Moritz from Milan without my skis which will hopefully be delivered to the hotel tomorrow…


----------



## at6 (Mar 24, 2022)

Gnomey said:


> Come away for a weekends skiing and the skis didn’t make the flight so haven’t got them with me currently…
> 
> Bonus, I can now travel to St Moritz from Milan without my skis which will hopefully be delivered to the hotel tomorrow…


Forget the skis. Just wax your feet and slide down the slope.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 24, 2022)

Too much work. Get drunk. Roll down.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2022)

Is like looking at the genital warts of an 80 year old hobo.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Is like looking at the genital warts of an 80 year old hobo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 662464


You do have a very strange hobby.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2022)

Discovered today a product we had moulded by our local moulder back in January had the wrong Core setup that was missed and parts were breaking out in the field in use.

Gonna be a hefty replacement bill to replace hundreds already installed and buried.....not happy....

On the positive side of the 33000 made only 3700 had been shipped out for use, hopefully we will recover a good portion before the rest get out to be installed.....


----------



## cvairwerks (Apr 1, 2022)

Chased around town over three hours, for a pipe fitting I need for a fluid tank in the shop. Nobody has it, can't seem to find one anywhere. Emailed the tank vendor to see if they can tell me the thread spec, so I can find the mating fitting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 5, 2022)

Found out someone broke into my friends barn and trailer that I use while up north on hunting trips. Store an ATV and other items and generally trashed the place. He had the ATV up for sale on Facebook, but listed as sold already. Turns out he already has a warrant out for his arrest and is well know for holding garage sales with his stolen items. Turns out this is pretty common in the area. Police don't do much as it is historically been the poorest county in the state and they are strapped for cash, or at least that's the story.
Crooks just p!ss me of more than just about anything else.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 5, 2022)

If you didn't want me to have it, why did you chain it to the wall in your locked garage?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 5, 2022)

Today I got a notice that my kid's October tuition payment is overdue, and they are going to charge me a $40 late fee. I have a bank statement that says I paid on time.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 5, 2022)

Then go giv'en S**t, what for. 🙃

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 5, 2022)

Charge them a fee to look up the data and correct their mistake. Report them to the authorities and have them investigated for fraud.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 5, 2022)

Aaaaand now my roof is leaking. 😡
Water coming in through the bathroom fan. Looks like the vent cap blew off. Or it could be the flashing around the vent. Looks like I get to go topside.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 5, 2022)

You're not having a good day! 🙃

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 6, 2022)

Roof update. Lost some shingles over the winter exposing the base of the vent. Water pouring off the adjacent dormer forced water under the base and into the attic. Water ran down pipe and dripped onto flex soaking through the attic floor and dripping through bathroom fan housing. We collected 2" of water overnight in a pail we placed under the leak in the attic. I got up on the roof this evening after work and pumped a whole tube of asphalt roofing sealer around the base of the vent. Hope it works. Bucket will remain in place until I am sure.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 7, 2022)

Roof leaks are often hard to find. If that fix doesn't work I recommend you get a B-26 forest fire bomber loaded with silicone RTV and try that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 7, 2022)

Still fighting with my former propane company.
When I closed my account with them, they sent me a "final bill".
$149 for picking up the tank
$68 convenience fee
$12 sales tax

I've tried to dispute the bill with them and they sent it to collection.

Fine, two can play at this game - I'm turning them in to the Public Utilities Commission and the State Franchise Tax Board because in California, it's illegal to charge sales tax on labor.

And I am looking at seeing about a class action lawsuit against them, because I'm sure this propane company has done the same to others.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 7, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Roof leaks are often hard to find. If that fix doesn't work I recommend you get a B-26 forest fire bomber loaded with silicone RTV and try that.


That was exactly my next move!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 7, 2022)

After I bought my house in 1993 I was puzzled by some roof leaks. None were inside the house, but there were leaks on the back porch and right in front of the front door, water dripping from the soffit in both places. The roof was new, only about a year old, and looked fine.

The back porch leaks got fixed in 1995 when Hurricane Erin blew the back porch off the house and that side of the roof was replaced. But the other leaks persisted. Finally, in 2007 I was planning to paint the house and went up on the roof, looking to see what I'd need to do. At that point I found out why the leaks were occurring.

The idiots who put the new roof on in 1992 had failed to put down a starter row of shingles on the edge of the roof! The water was leaking between the tabs of the shingles. I could not believe anyone would be that stupid. There was considerable rotted plywood as a result. My neighbor across the street told me the exact same thing had occurred a few years before on the house next door to mine; the owner caught them and sent them packing. I did recall the day that they were reroofing that house and then abruptly stopped, threw some tarps over the bare roof, and left.

I realized I could not trust anyone to reroof the house if we had such an incredible degree of incompetence in the local roofing industry. I asked a builder I knew for recommendations; he owned the building I worked in. He replied that he knew a company he could recommend very strongly; they were doing a big project for him right then. He picked up the phone, called them, and told them he was sending someone to see them about a job and to "Take care of him." A nice young fellow came over, went up on the roof, and looked things over. I warned him about the rotted wood. I was stunned by the quote he gave me; it was about HALF what I expected! Obviously they had been told by one of their bigger customers to "take care of me." I did not bother with any more quotes; they did great job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 11, 2022)

Almost forgot to make the sauce for tonight's dinner. Oh! would I have been in trouble. ,

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 11, 2022)

Minnesota, the land of for every one nice day of weather in a month, the remaining ones are crappy.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 11, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Minnesota, the land of for every one nice day of weather in a month, the remaining ones are crappy.


Yeah, but y'all got all them lakes, when you can see them!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2022)

Put in an offer in on a beautiful new home. 2 story, 4 bedroom, 4 bathroom, home office, 2 wood fire fireplaces, and a nice partially wooded acreage….

Offered 30K over asking price…

Was outbid. The new owner offered 40K over asking price, waived the appraisal, and waived the requirement that the seller makes repairs (crazy because there was a huge storm last week with large hail and very high winds).


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Put on an offer in on a beautiful new home. 2 story, 4 bedroom, 4 bathroom, home office, 2 wood fire fireplaces, and a nice partially wooded acreage….
> 
> Offered 30K over asking price…
> 
> Was outbid. The new owner offered 40K over asking price, waived the appraisal, and waived the requirement that the seller makes repairs (crazy because there was a huge storm last week with large hail and very high winds).


You were probably beat by one of these new corporations that are buying up houses.
They waive stuff like that because they bring their own crews and do remods. to their own specs. 😠

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> You were probably beat by one of these new corporations that are buying up houses.
> They waive stuff like that because they bring their own crews and do remods. to their own specs. 😠



That’s what we think as well. It’s crazy because there was no super need for any crazy remodeling. It was a great house.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 12, 2022)

My nephew is going through the same thing. On one hand I want the bubble to burst, so people can afford homes again. On the other, last time I was out of work for a year after the company I worked for went belly up.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 19, 2022)

Replacing memory sockets on Cisco Blade Servers!!! Good thing the walls in my dept. are not made of cinder blocks due to me needing to pound my head against the wall.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 19, 2022)

Catching COVID...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2022)

GTX said:


> Catching COVID...


Join the club. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 19, 2022)

They just sold two brand new houses maybe 300 ft down the street from me. They are no larger than mine, are on much smaller lots with no trees, do not have screened back porches, have much smaller garages, are not corner lots as mine is and do not have a large swimming pool as mine does. They went for something like $150,000 more than the estimated value of my house.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 19, 2022)

That means your property taxes are about to go through the roof.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Apr 20, 2022)

At the neurologist this morning with the oldest and the wife gets a couple of emails about a huge Amazon charge and refunds on the debt card. Get home and had to dispute them. Makes the 5th or 6th card in 7 years that's been compromised. Didn't lose any money, but a pain. Had lots of ID theft problems over the last several years thanks to the OPM office of the Feds getting hacked due to lax security.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 20, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> .... thanks to the OPM office of the Feds getting hacked due to lax security.


Speaking of contractors (see posts on private F-18's) , OPM records were not "hacked." They hired the Chinese Communists to provide IT support. And, not to be outdone, Debbie Wasserman Schultz hired some Pakistani crooks to do IT for the Democrats in Congress.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Apr 20, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Speaking of contractors (see posts on private F-18's) , OPM records were not "hacked." They hired the Chinese Communists to provide IT support. And, not to be outdone, Debbie Wasserman Schultz hired some Pakistani crooks to do IT for the Democrats in Congress.


Having had it done three different times over several years, from their explanations, I'll stay with hacked. Unauthorized entry of my data file and the illicit use of it doesn't really matter semantically on the exact exposure methods. They lost control of it.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 20, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Speaking of contractors (see posts on private F-18's) , OPM records were not "hacked." They hired the Chinese Communists to provide IT support. And, not to be outdone, Debbie Wasserman Schultz hired some Pakistani crooks to do IT for the Democrats in Congress.


Yeah, but they were cheap!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2022)

I want to go out for a day with my youngest son to the Marine Museum in Den Helder. Turns out that taking the train there is more than twice as expensive as taking the car, even with the current insane fuel prices. No wonder our roads are full and nobody wants to take the train.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 24, 2022)

Marcel said:


> No wonder our roads are full and nobody wants to take the train.


I rode the Metro to the Pentagon each day. I found that the cost to ride it closely tracked the cost to drive, the real advantages being not having to deal with the traffic (other than the walk to the Metro station) and parking. I do not know whether thermodynamics or government employee unions were the main determining factor in the cost.

It is a tribute to government's ability to 'eff things up that the lowest cost transportation method ever devised, by rail, is so inefficient under their control.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2022)

Started off my 3 week vacation with COVID which feels just like every flu I've had for over 50 years......so far. Because of my condition I am immunodeficient so it was only a matter of time


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 24, 2022)

Hope you get through it ok.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 24, 2022)

My wife and youngest son are getting over COVID.
I'm making much slower progress post Achilles Tendon surgery.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2022)

*JAYSUS "H" TAP DANCING CHRIST. *A little heads up next time Graeme_. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 24, 2022)

And I was just thinking about lunch.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 24, 2022)

That is worse than a French airplane!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 24, 2022)

That is gruesome!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2022)

Holy shit on a shingle, Graeme!!

That looks absolutely dreadful - I sincerely hope that you're healing well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2022)

Just bid $64,000 over the asking price on a beautiful house on 2.5 acres of land…

…and, was out bid.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just bid $64,000 over the asking price on a beautiful house on 2.5 acres of land…
> 
> …and, was out bid.


Damn, brother...

Is there some way to get an aggressive real estate broker in your corner?


----------



## cvairwerks (Apr 25, 2022)

Hard to beat others when they bring all cash, no inspection or repairs required offers to the table.

Related note, we just go the tax appraisal on our primary home... up another 25% this year. At this rate, tax wise, the house will have tripled in value in less than 12 years. Selling price wise, it’s past triple already.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> They just sold two brand new houses maybe 300 ft down the street from me. They are no larger than mine, are on much smaller lots with no trees, do not have screened back porches, have much smaller garages, are not corner lots as mine is and do not have a large swimming pool as mine does. They went for something like $150,000 more than the estimated value of my house.



We found a beautiful 2,500 square foot home on 2.5 acres of partially wooded land (I like that). 4 bedroom, 2.5 bath, hot tub, two fireplaces.

We bid $65,000 over the asking price, and did not get it…


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Damn, brother...
> 
> Is there some way to get an aggressive real estate broker in your corner?



I have a good one. He is all in. The market is just through the roof. Demand exceeds supply.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> Hard to beat others when they bring all cash, no inspection or repairs required offers to the table.
> 
> Related note, we just go the tax appraisal on our primary home... up another 25% this year. At this rate, tax wise, the house will have tripled in value in less than 12 years. Selling price wise, it’s past triple already.



Yeap. I actually waived any potential repairs on the house as well.


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 25, 2022)

My brother and I own our grandparents home, which includes a two unit apartment building. It is corner lot and the real estate property taxes address for the property is that of the little apartment building. I am constantly receiving letters and postcards as well as few phone calls from people wanting to buy the property. I am not interested in selling the place, but have responded to a very few of those requests by calling them and asking if they know what the property is, a 2 unit apartment building and a 5 bedroom house with detached garage, and NONE of them even knew what they were offering to buy. That is kind of scary. We have real estate "professionals" wanting to buy something and they do not know what it is.

This sounds like yet another real estate balloon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> My brother and I own our grandparents home, which includes a two unit apartment building. It is corner lot and the real estate property taxes address for the property is that of the little apartment building. I am constantly receiving letters and postcards as well as few phone calls from people wanting to buy the property. I am not interested in selling the place, but have responded to a very few of those requests by calling them and asking if they know what the property is, a 2 unit apartment building and a 5 bedroom house with detached garage, and NONE of them even knew what they were offering to buy. That is kind of scary. We have real estate "professionals" wanting to buy something and they do not know what it is.
> 
> This sounds like yet another real estate balloon.



Yes, we are in a huge bubble. the United States, fueled by greed and ambitions has not learned from the last bubble. It is going to burst hard, and we are going to be in a huge recession again.

My brother-in-law is an investment banker and they are monitoring it closely. He says it is going to worse than the last one, but do not expect prices to fall. The market just reset basically, and middle class home ownership practically will tank.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 25, 2022)

Felt a couple "tweaks" in my lower back yesterday, woke up this morning to a very stiff and sore back and lower leg weakness. Oh, the joys of recurring back issues!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 25, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes, we are in a huge bubble. the United States, fueled by greed and ambitions has not learned from the last bubble. It is going to burst hard, and we are going to be in a huge recession again.


Note that The Great Recession was caused by Federal Government Policy (the Community Reinvestment Act) just was the Great Depression, rather that LACK of government controls. One reason so many banks failed in the Depression was that banks were not allowed to have more than one branch office, so each was heavily dependent on local conditions. Canada had no such law and had almost no bank failures.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> My brother and I own our grandparents home, which includes a two unit apartment building. It is corner lot and the real estate property taxes address for the property is that of the little apartment building. I am constantly receiving letters and postcards as well as few phone calls from people wanting to buy the property. I am not interested in selling the place, but have responded to a very few of those requests by calling them and asking if they know what the property is, a 2 unit apartment building and a 5 bedroom house with detached garage, and NONE of them even knew what they were offering to buy. That is kind of scary. We have real estate "professionals" wanting to buy something and they do not know what it is.
> 
> This sounds like yet another real estate balloon.


I'm constantly getting letters/postcards from agents offering to buy my place and their information seems to be a bit skewed, too.

They don't seem to grasp that my "detached garage" is in fact, a 1,200 sq. ft., 18 ft. high ceiling (the roll up door is 16 ft. wide, 14 1/2 ft. high) shop built originally for a logging truck, with an attached studio apartment.

My house and shop sit on 3.5 acres of wooded property just outside of city limits on county land, where the property tax is almost half that of a comparable place just inside city limits.

So their "cash up-front" offers are much lower than what this place is actually worth.

Not complaining, since I'm not interested in selling.

This is a view of my "front" yard, looking east from the south end of my house. The bulk of the property is to the right, out of picture.
The little red object near the center of the photo is my cat's grave.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 25, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes, we are in a huge bubble. the United States, fueled by greed and ambitions has not learned from the last bubble. It is going to burst hard, and we are going to be in a huge recession again.
> 
> My brother-in-law is an investment banker and they are monitoring it closely. He says it is going to worse than the last one, but do not expect prices to fall. The market just reset basically, and middle class home ownership practically will tank.


It’s not just the US. Here it’s the same


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 25, 2022)

My Mother in Law has been hounded by an "interested buyer" since my Father in Law passed. We finally threatened filing a restraining order against him. He had gone so far as to draw up papers for her to sign without her knowledge.


----------



## at6 (Apr 25, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> My Mother in Law has been hounded by an "interested buyer" since my Father in Law passed. We finally threatened filing a restraining order against him. He had gone so far as to draw up papers for her to sign without her knowledge.


Pair of ass hats drew document for me to sign and mailed it to me a while back. I called them and told never to send that crap again. Then I took it out and burned it. Constantly keep getting post card and phone calls from bastards wanting me to sell. I'm to the point that I want hunt them down and beat them sh!tless.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 25, 2022)

at6 said:


> Pair of ass hats drew document for me to sign and mailed it to me a while back. I called them and told never to send that crap again. Then I took it out and burned it. Constantly keep getting post card and phone calls from bastards wanting me to sell. I'm to the point that I want hunt them down and beat them sh!tless.


Send their contact info to as many wacko sites as you can. It won’t help you any but a little counter battery fire might cheer you up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Apr 25, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Send their contact info to as many wacko sites as you can. It won’t help you any but a little counter battery fire might cheer you up.


Sign them up for every porno type catalog or mailing list you can find.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2022)

Slicing the tip of you thumb open deeply with a serrated utility knife blade, bleeding for a hour+ and the next day trying to hold small parts/screws with a cut, and sore thumb wrapped in several band-aids to keep it from splitting open again. I hate it when that happens.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 27, 2022)

at6 said:


> Pair of ass hats drew document for me to sign and mailed it to me a while back. I called them and told never to send that crap again. Then I took it out and burned it. Constantly keep getting post card and phone calls from bastards wanting me to sell. I'm to the point that I want hunt them down and beat them sh!tless.


There were two of them that kept sending me that Do You Want To Sell stuff, even one that asked me why I had not replied to the earlier letter. I sent them a note saying that I charged $50 to respond to such requests and that if they did not pay up I'd see them in court. That shut them up.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Apr 27, 2022)

Awake at 1.20am.
The first of three wake-ups of Every night!
But This one I'm wide awake reading all these "What annoyed" posts.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 27, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Awake at 1.20am.
> The first of three wake-ups of Every night!
> But This one I'm wide awake reading all these "What annoyed" posts.


Now you can be annoyed because I found it funny.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 27, 2022)

N4521U said:


> The first of three wake-ups of Every night!


Well, if it makes you feel any better I just woke up, too. It is hard to say whether reading on the porch in the afternoon is intended to accomplish reading or naps; it attains each one about equally well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 2, 2022)

Getting stuck behind a tractor towing a large manure spreader on my way home from northern Minnesota. Stink lingered in my nostrils for a dozen minutes after passing it, even with both windows rolled down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2022)

At least it wasn't towing an Abrams.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 2, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Getting stuck behind a tractor towing a large manure spreader on my way home from northern Minnesota. Stink lingered in my nostrils for a dozen minutes after passing it, even with both windows rolled down.


Ah! The memories of the English country lanes, the smell still lingers and I'm talking decades ago.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2022)

There is also the joys of getting stuck behind a truck on the highway hauling cattle.
And then your windshield gets covered in a brownish mist...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 3, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> There is also the joys of getting stuck behind a truck on the highway hauling cattle.
> And then your windshield gets covered in a brownish mist...


Windsheild Sunscreen!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 3, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> There is also the joys of getting stuck behind a truck on the highway hauling cattle.
> And then your windshield gets covered in a brownish mist...


Ah, but were you in a convertible?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 3, 2022)

That picture immediately reminded me of an incident.
The year was 1955.
The day was the 5th of July. 
A friend and I had firecrackers leftover from the previous day and we were actually tiring of blowing things up. Sitting on the friend's front steps, a very large dog came along and stopped at the curb to leave a big surprise. As soon as he left, a firecracker went into the pile, was lit and we retreated to a safe viewing area, while simultaneously a brand new 55 green and white Pontiac 2 door hard top whipped in at the curb. The explosion occurred at the instant he slammed his door and it went unnoticed. The entire right side of the car received brown dots. We immediately left and never learned if he noticed before driving away

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2022)

COVID free. I have to go back to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 3, 2022)

You could declare that you are a carbon conscientious objector. That could get you a few more days off. 😁

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Christopher Tarana (May 5, 2022)

Being told I have too many posts on the www.flightsim.com MSFS screen shot forum, by a user who has 20,000 himself! He's not a moderator and
he runs a Virtual Airline! 

Christopher Tarana

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 5, 2022)

Christopher Tarana said:


> Being told I have too many posts on the www.flightsim.com MSFS screen shot forum, by a user who has 20,000 himself! He's not a moderator and
> he runs a Virtual Airline!
> 
> Christopher Tarana


Lol!

Reminds me of some kind same experience... As a mod in our long gone forum, there was a headache ... A fanatic ... 

He disrespected any non-IRGC veterans, related topics, specially those about US / Israeli Military History, posting nonsense religious/ political shit and hostile towards me and other 'non muslim' members ...

Finally I banned him, deleted all his posts ... 10 days later, our forum was hacked, database lost and being threatened by anonymous through email.

Was able to find him irl and teach him a lesson he'll never forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 5, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Lol!
> 
> Reminds me of some kind same experience... As a mod in our long gone forum, there was a headache ... A fanatic ...
> 
> ...


Good for you.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 6, 2022)

Christopher Tarana said:


> Being told I have too many posts on the www.flightsim.com MSFS screen shot forum, by a user who has 20,000 himself! He's not a moderator and
> he runs a Virtual Airline!
> 
> Christopher Tarana


Here 20,000 posts will make you a high ranking officer.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 7, 2022)

Russian plans for Victory Day celebration to commemorate the Soviet [Russian] defeat of Nazi Germany. Without the rest of us during the war, those saddle sniffers would be speaking German and saluting Hitler statues. Ungrateful a$$hats.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2022)

at6 said:


> Russian plans for Victory Day celebration to commemorate the Soviet [Russian] defeat of Nazi Germany. Without the rest of us during the war, those saddle sniffers would be speaking German and saluting Hitler statues. Ungrateful a$$hats.



One could also argue that without them and their manpower bogging down the Germans on the eastern front we may not have succeeded either.


----------



## N4521U (May 8, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> One could also argue that without them and their manpower bogging down the Germans on the eastern front we may not have succeeded either.


And That was the fault of Ad..........................Ad...........................Adolph!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 8, 2022)

They say the fools leave a trace of themselves!

Judging by their names, are mostly born in 2000's ...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 8, 2022)

The modern day fools akin to 19th and 20th century tourists carving their names on ancient monuments all for a fleeting bit of fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 12, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> The modern day fools akin to 19th and 20th century tourists carving their names on ancient monuments all for a fleeting bit of fun.


Unfortunately, wildlife is not important for the rulers!!! Although, nothing is important for them!

4 days ago, price of bread was tripled, almost a month before that, it was increased by 40%.

Also flour and related things (like bread, pasta, lazagnia and ...) Were tripled last week.

Reason: they are gifting flour and wheat to Lebanon. Because they can't buy it from Ukraine, anymore.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 12, 2022)

Makes my complaint about my ice maker freezing up seem petty.
It seems that the Four Horsemen have been released. Pestilence, War, Famine, and Death.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 13, 2022)

A froze up ice maker is no laughing matter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> The modern day fools akin to 19th and 20th century tourists carving their names on ancient monuments all for a fleeting bit of fun.


I was really disappointed with humans when I visited Herculaneum - there was graffiti in the way of spray paint on the ancient sea wall and scratched names and such in the plaster on the walls of the interior of the homes and shops.

The city survived a cataclysmic eruption only to be defaced by idiots 2,000 years later...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2022)

I somehow managed to get Poison Oak in my eye...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 13, 2022)

Yikes, nasty.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 13, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I somehow managed to get Poison Oak in my eye...


Hope that you are seeking medical attention. As a kid I got Poison Oak dust in my eyes and they were swollen shut for days. I used to get "Oaked" when I panned for gold in the 70s and finally quit gold panning after the 4th time of getting shots and itching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2022)

at6 said:


> Hope that you are seeking medical attention. As a kid I got Poison Oak dust in my eyes and they were swollen shut for days. I used to get "Oaked" when I panned for gold in the 70s and finally quit gold panning after the 4th time of getting shots and itching.


Beleive it or not, I can literally roll in the stuff and it has almost no effect on me.
I've heard that my relative immunity to the Ureshiol is due to my Native American ancestry.

But I was mowing the fields on my property and I unknowingly plowed through a patch of it hidden in tall grass and the wind blew the mist into my face.

My right eye is swollen and the inner lower eyelid is nasty looking.

And as with any Poison Oak/Poison Ivy/Poison Sumac affliction, it itches like a MoFo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (May 14, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I somehow managed to get Poison Oak in my eye...


When I was in Boy Scouts someone lined the latrine with poison oak!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2022)

N4521U said:


> When I was in Boy Scouts someone lined the latrine with poison oak!!!


When I was in Scouts, they made me trailblazer once.
I led the troop through a grove of Poison Oak and everyone but me, was miserable the next day.
So I wasn't allowed to be the trailblazer from then on (which was fine by me)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 14, 2022)

When I was in boy scouts some idiot threw it into the campfire and half the troop ended up in the hospital.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> When I was in boy scouts some idiot threw it into the campfire and half the troop ended up in the hospital.


That was totally wrong, if intentional!  
I have to be careful here, because this property has not been maintained for decades and I have some mature Poison Oak that's grown into trees, some being over two inches in diameter and look exactly like small Valley Oak trees.

So I inspect everything closely before going into the burn pile!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 14, 2022)

Not intentional. Just dumb kids throwing crap into the fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2022)

Gotcha.

Chalk that up to a serious life lesson.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 14, 2022)

Another plant to avoid which grows around California water ways is Stinging Nettle. Some times it's even encountered along irrigation canals here in the valley.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 14, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Not intentional. Just dumb kids throwing crap into the fire.


Good times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 14, 2022)

It's a wonder boys survive to adulthood.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2022)

They make a really good cheese out of young stinging nettle in Germany. Tea as well. The tea is really good when you have s cold.


----------



## pbehn (May 14, 2022)

at6 said:


> Another plant to avoid which grows around California water ways is Stinging Nettle. Some times it's even encountered along irrigation canals here in the valley.


Useful to archaeologists, they thrive in places like old cess pits and dumping grounds where artefacts can be found.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 14, 2022)

As a kid back in the good old days when we used to get good summers in the UK, I was in my bathers and fell into a patch of Stinging Nettles...........................................need I say more!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (May 14, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> As a kid back in the good old days when we used to get good summers in the UK, I was in my bathers and fell into a patch of Stinging Nettles...........................................need I say more!


One weekend on motorcycle racing we did a sponsored ride around the circuit to raise money for the St John Ambulance who worked at the meetings. Three riders were taken to hospital, two with gravel rash and one who overshot a corner (bicycles dont have the brakes or grip of motorcycles) went over the tyres and Armco barrier into a pile of nettles wearing just shorts, he had so many stings he went into shock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 14, 2022)

Our neighbors planted some around their garden to keep us ruffians from running through them. You only make that mistake once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 18, 2022)

Some bast*** sauntered up our driveway last night and stole my son's motorcycle.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Some bast*** sauntered up our driveway last night and stole my son's motorcycle.


Thats bad.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Some bast*** sauntered up our driveway last night and stole my son's motorcycle.



Do you have cameras set up?


----------



## ARTESH (May 18, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Some bast*** sauntered up our driveway last night and stole my son's motorcycle.


So bad and sorry to hear. I hope you can find it asap.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2022)

They say life sucks but I think it is the lack of morality in people, we see so much disrespect and crass attitude these days and that is from the top down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2022)

That sucks


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 19, 2022)

Truck got rear ended on the way home from work last night. Felt fine right away afterwards, but felt my necks and shoulders stiffening up later in the evening. Still stiff and a little sore this morning.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 19, 2022)

Ouch. How's the truck?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 19, 2022)

Rear bumper is toast, class 3 receiver hitch is toast (badly bent and the main tube is nearly snapped in two), spare tire, don't know as it is locked in place by the bent receiver hitch. Tailgate took a little damaged too. That's just what I can see. It still drives straight and have not pull to either side so I'm hoping that's all that needs to be fixed. Her car on the other hand is probably a total write-off. She was pretty shaken up.
I think I'm heading to the Doc later as the more I work this morning the stiffer and more sore things are getting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Rear bumper is toast, class 3 receiver hitch is toast (badly bent and the main tube is nearly snapped in two), spare tire, don't know as it is locked in place by the bent receiver hitch. Tailgate took a little damaged too. That's just what I can see. It still drives straight and have not pull to either side so I'm hoping that's all that needs to be fixed. Her car on the other hand is probably a total write-off. She was pretty shaken up.
> I think I'm heading to the Doc later as the more I work this morning the stiffer and more sore things are getting.


I hope you are all right and only sore.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I hope you are all right and only sore.


Thanks, I'm sure it's just muscular and pinched nerves, but can't hurt to get it checked out and documented in case it lingers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 19, 2022)

I know a good PT guy if you need one.


----------



## ARTESH (May 20, 2022)

Parliament plan to buy and sell antiquities; "Destruction of Iran's cultural heritage"



https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.dw.com/fa-ir/%25D8%25B7%25D8%25B1%25D8%25AD-%25D9%2585%25D8%25AC%25D9%2584%25D8%25B3-%25D8%25A8%25D8%25B1%25D8%25A7%25DB%258C-%25D8%25AE%25D8%25B1%25DB%258C%25D8%25AF-%25D9%2588-%25D9%2581%25D8%25B1%25D9%2588%25D8%25B4-%25D8%25A2%25D8%25AB%25D8%25A7%25D8%25B1-%25D8%25A8%25D8%25A7%25D8%25B3%25D8%25AA%25D8%25A7%25D9%2586%25DB%258C-%25D9%2588%25DB%258C%25D8%25B1%25D8%25A7%25D9%2586%25DB%258C-%25D9%2585%25DB%258C%25D8%25B1%25D8%25A7%25D8%25AB-%25D9%2581%25D8%25B1%25D9%2587%25D9%2586%25DA%25AF%25DB%258C-%25D8%25A7%25DB%258C%25D8%25B1%25D8%25A7%25D9%2586/a-61763443

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2022)

Yikes!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 20, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Parliament plan to buy and sell antiquities; "Destruction of Iran's cultural heritage"


Never trust it when governments decide to dip their fingers in.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2022)

Neck and shoulder still sore from accident. Pain has shifter from mainly the left side to the right. Just had the truck looked at this morning by the body shop, in limbo until the isurance company decides to repair or total it out. Hope they are quick to make a decision as I spent the weekend looking at replacement on line just in case and found one almost exactly the same for a half way decent price (considering the price of used vehicles these days).


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 23, 2022)

So when you say "half decent", you mean only 50% more than you would have expected to pay?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> So when you say "half decent", you mean only 50% more than you would have expected to pay?


Exactly.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 25, 2022)

Well, truck was totaled, 15000K in repair costs (frame was bent and needed to be replaced). So time to shop for a Truck. Not a good time for car shopping. Was going to look into used ones, but am leaning towards new and just extending payments out a little longer than I wanted to.
Waiting on a check from the other drivers insurance company so I can decide what I can put down.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 25, 2022)

Good luck on your truck shopping.


----------



## at6 (May 30, 2022)

Today is Memorial Day and I wonder how many people stop to reflect on what the meaning of the day is. Each year I take time to remember friends and family who lost their lives to leave us the legacy of liberties that we are fortunate enough to enjoy. I can only name three unfortunately but I know that there were more that I didn't hear about.
Friends:
Lavonne Prather Vietnam 1969
Ralph Edward Posey Vietnam 1971
Family:
Gary Wayne Stanley Iraq 2005

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 30, 2022)

at6 said:


> Today is Memorial Day and I wonder how many people stop to reflect on what the meaning of the day is. Each year I take time to remember friends and family who lost their lives to leave us the legacy of liberties that we are fortunate enough to enjoy. I can only name three unfortunately but I know that there were more that I didn't hear about.
> Friends:
> Lavonne Prather Vietnam 1969
> Ralph Edward Posey Vietnam 1971
> Gary Wayne Stanley Iraq 2005

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 31, 2022)

Inability of anyone being able to do anything correct the first time, let alone the 2nd time!!! Geico has made a mess of my claim for re-imbursement for my totaled truck. Electronic payment is all messed up, so let that be a lesson, just have them write you a physical check on the spot and go to the bank!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 31, 2022)

Finally, got it all straightened out, first they had mis-spelled my address which caused authentificition issues, then they had the wrong Social Security # (not even close to mine). I was about to stuff that Geico Gecko somewhere where the sun don't shine!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 1, 2022)

You thought you had a bad deal.
Think of how the insurance company would have responded to this claim. 
One of the outs the thieving !"£$%^&* use here is to say that is rising water or inundation - not flooding and most policies only cover flooding

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 2, 2022)

MiTasol
, I hope you and your family are ok!!!


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 2, 2022)

Fine thanks Artesh and very glad that was not our place. We very deliberately bought a house on the top of a ridge after the 2010 floods and the water in our small creek needs to rise 27 metres before we will be affected. That is almost impossible.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 5, 2022)

I was taught that Bees/ Bumble Bees were insects. The State of California has now classified them as fish. Does this mean that if I have a Fish [Bee] swarm needing removal that I will have to call a Marine Biologist to have them removed?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 5, 2022)

You mean a school of bees.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 5, 2022)

at6 said:


> I was taught that Bees/ Bumble Bees were insects. The State of California has now classified them as fish. Does this mean that if I have a Fish [Bee] swarm needing removal that I will have to call a Marine Biologist to have them removed?


Its more of a technicality to allow protection to be extended to these endangered creatures:



https://www.sacbee.com/news/california/article262045952.html

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 5, 2022)

The repair I had done on my truck a few weeks ago failed today. Back to the shop tomorrow with it.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 5, 2022)

F'n weather
F'n HOT
then
F'n collllllld
Now I have a head cold centered in my sinuses.
Sneezing, coughing, blowing me snozz!
Up at 3.30 most mornings now.................... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 5, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Some bast*** sauntered up our driveway last night and stole my son's motorcycle.



That's some bullshit. This concerns me, as my son is a rider as well.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 5, 2022)

He had just got it back from the shop after dumping big bucks to rebuild the main drive and put on new tires. At least the insurance company paid out right away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2022)

Thats a bit better

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 5, 2022)

N4521U said:


> F'n weather
> F'n HOT
> then
> F'n collllllld
> ...


Stay in Bill its the best place to be and stay safe.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 5, 2022)

Gotta agree with That!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 6, 2022)

My older sister was getting ready to take a trip to the Black Hills this past Saturday and while getting ready to leave she fell and had a compound ankle fracture. So instead of a vacation she spent the weekend in the hospital having ankle surgery.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 6, 2022)

Ouch!
Here is a hope for a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 6, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> The repair I had done on my truck a few weeks ago failed today. Back to the shop tomorrow with it.



And what annoyed me today was the auto shop that did the original repair tried to weasel out of their warranty. I showed them video of the engine misfiring and the plug bouncing in and out of the cylinder, and the mechanic acknowledged that yes, that was the plug he'd worked on.

After they fix their botched repair I'm never coming back here again.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 6, 2022)

Transmission went out on the van today. Shop won't even look at it until Thursday. This has not been our year for cars.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 8, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> My older sister was getting ready to take a trip to the Black Hills this past Saturday and while getting ready to leave she fell and had a compound ankle fracture. So instead of a vacation she spent the weekend in the hospital having ankle surgery.


Just found out that my sister is still in the Hospital, but now has Covid as well. Sounds like it's not too bad, no symptoms from the sounds of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 8, 2022)

Okay, I don't like that your sister has covid but the like is for the mild symptoms.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 8, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Okay, I don't like that your sister has covid but the like is for the mild symptoms.


That's what I figured anyway. She just got her first booster a week before she broke her ankle too. I'm on my way to get my 2nd booster on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2022)

Around me several people got covid but because they all had shots it wasnt a bigie. Not feeling dandy mind you, but in 2-3 days worst had past. 
Wish your sister well from an unknown.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 8, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Transmission went out on the van today. Shop won't even look at it until Thursday. This has not been our year for cars.


The only way we resolved future "that's too f'n much"!
Bought a new car!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2022)

Needing a part time job to pay for gas so I can get to my full time job!!!! It would be funnier if it wasn't partially true.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2022)

Yeah, I’m glad I work from home pretty much.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 10, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Needing a part time job to pay for gas so I can get to my full time job!!!! It would be funnier if it wasn't partially true.


Well, you _had _to have that truck!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 10, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Well, you _had _to have that truck!


YES I DID!!!!  If you've been hit by as many cars as I have in my lifetime you wouldn't drive anything other that a truck either. That's why I gave up riding a motorcycle as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 10, 2022)

I've stopped worrying about fuel prices. I took up hitch hiking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 10, 2022)

Truck?
Try a 6.2L LS2 inna Holden ute!!!!!!
Doesn't get driven much these days.
If it were stolen it would make it to the end of the driveway!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 10, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> YES I DID!!!!  If you've been hit by as many cars as I have in my lifetime you wouldn't drive anything other that a truck either. That's why I gave up riding a motorcycle as well.


Be honest. Every one who hit you, their first words were: I didn't see you!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 11, 2022)

There may be one draw back to hitching a ride. You're hitching a ride to a Porn Shoppe only to be picked up by two Drag Queens on their way to a Stag party next door to the aforementioned shoppe. You decide not wait for a return ride so you proceed to take a bus while carrying a life size doll and a stack of dvds. The driver then demands additional fare for your "date".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 11, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Truck?
> Try a 6.2L LS2 inna Holden ute!!!!!!
> Doesn't get driven much these days.
> If it were stolen it would make it to the end of the driveway!!!!!


Glad I got rid of my big V8 years ago. Have much more fun in this toy anyway:











Aiming to go electric next time around though...if there is a suitable toy available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 11, 2022)

GTX said:


> Glad I got rid of my big V8 years ago. Have much more fun in this toy anyway:
> 
> View attachment 673342
> 
> ...


Best movie quote ever:
"Audi, the car with five zeroes. Four on the hood and one behind the steering wheel."

Sweet ride, though.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2022)

_ can't afford an alternative to my V8!_


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2022)

Okay, I'm just a bit tired of Non fitting kits! or is it just me?????
So I got a Kittyhawk F-35B and want to build #9 from VMFA-211, on the HMS Queen Elizabeth.
This one.


I built a Davidson F-4F Wake Island from this same Sqn.
What is Annoying me you ask!
1. Broken part in the bag, unopened. 
Proudly mfd in CHINA 2012! Why China I ask!!!!!!!



Continuing.......
Parts don't fit. The disk is too thick, and to large in diameter.
So it is necessary to Taper the edge, and make sure to file off the tree tabs.


I make copies of the instructions and make notes.
The green tells me I have cut them off the tree, the red that it's been glued up.
But in this case if I had followed instructions Nothing would have fit in the fuselage.
I had attached some before I checked, then had to tear them apart.



Isn't modeling FUNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!
Non of the Internal stuff is visible anyways!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 13, 2022)

N4521U said:


> _ can't afford an alternative to my V8!_


You got pins (London slang for legs, for our friends across the pond).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 13, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Be honest. Every one who hit you, their first words were: I didn't see you!



In the 60s Dads company trucks were all grey and he had a lot of people run into his parked trucks.
Changed to bright orange and vivid white with both colours in diagonals on the rear and funny thing - no more parked truck accidents. For this reason I make sure any vehicle I buy is a visible colour - no dark colours and no greys or silvers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 13, 2022)

Just found out that at 4pm yesterday a warning of power cuts from 5pm to 11pm was issued. Yes 11 - not 9 as the article suggests.

From this mornings news @ Your state's energy system could be under strain. Here's what you need to know

_"This has contributed to forecast supply shortfalls, along with generation units being offline for planned maintenance and repairs," it said.

"Supply reserve shortfalls are currently forecast in Queensland and New South Wales this evening (approximately 5pm to 9pm).

"AEMO will take further actions to improve electricity reserves, including directing generators into the market, which helped meet electricity shortfalls in Queensland and New South Wales yesterday."

Queensland government-owned electricity transmission system operator Powerlink said there were "tight power system conditions" and also asked consumers to limit energy use after 5pm._

As 5pm is the time of day that solar stops working in my area at present and there is a mega solar farm just north west of us, it would appear that our primary supply at present is critically dependent on rooftop and farmed solar and that the experts have not allowed a sufficient buffer to replace all the power stations they have closed. Given overnight lows in QLD and NSW seldom go much below freezing I hate to think what is going to happen at night come January - February.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 13, 2022)

Have the government mandate that everyone sign up for shifts at their local fitness centers, running on treadmills and riding exercise bikes hooked up to dynamos to provide the needed power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 14, 2022)

In the early 70’s, city of Houston flipped to gloss white fire trucks. Our local station, the truck had to back in off a 6 lane divided street. Running all lights and had two crew in the street waving off traffic, a lady floored it when the light turned green. Impact was so hard it broke the truck frame. She told the cops and the investigator, that she never saw the 40’, 30 ton fire truck that was across all three lane in front of her. Took out a 250k$ piece of equipment.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 14, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Have the government mandate that everyone sign up for shifts at their local fitness centers, running on treadmills and riding exercise bikes hooked up to dynamos to provide the needed power.



That is more reasonable than some of the wonderful ideas floating around

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 14, 2022)

It looks like yesterdays power blackout problem is set to continue for some time.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 14, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> In the early 70’s, city of Houston flipped to gloss white fire trucks. Our local station, the truck had to back in off a 6 lane divided street. Running all lights and had two crew in the street waving off traffic, a lady floored it when the light turned green. Impact was so hard it broke the truck frame. She told the cops and the investigator, that she never saw the 40’, 30 ton fire truck that was across all three lane in front of her. Took out a 250k$ piece of equipment.


Wonder how much she had to drink? 

Had somebody rear end our brand new 100ft aerial platform while it was doing driving training before going into service. It was sitting at a light waiting to turn left on a side street (25mph speed limit)
ALL of the diamond plate on the rear end was covered in diagonal Red and Lime green reflective striping something like this





???????WTF???????

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 14, 2022)

These days most of those sort of accidents are probably related to looking at the phone.

Queensland recently bought in cameras designed to catch that and not wearing seat belts. In the first six months they produced over 100,000 fines (at $1033 each) from a population of just 5.25 million. 

Hope they get more cameras.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 14, 2022)

That could be the answer to declining revenues from the gasoline tax.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2022)

Got the same phone cams here in NSW!!!!!!!
I keep mine Out Of Reach!
What I hate about most new cars now, Honda HRV, no sat nav.................... 
it's Blue tooth to your F'n PHONE!!!!!!
Try using That as an excuse! This is why I like my old fashioned Tom Tom!


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 16, 2022)

Home from the ER...one knee immobilized til I see the orthopedic. Probably tore the meniscus, but possible only strained a couple of tendons. Not going to get diddly done this weekend now.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 16, 2022)

OUCH! Hoping for the better diagnosis.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 16, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Got the same phone cams here in NSW!!!!!!!
> I keep mine Out Of Reach!
> What I hate about most new cars now, Honda HRV, no sat nav....................
> it's Blue tooth to your F'n PHONE!!!!!!
> Try using That as an excuse! This is why I like my old fashioned Tom Tom!


I notice some people now mount their phone on the back of the sun visor and keep it down. I am toying with mounting mine above the mirror and between the sun visors.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 16, 2022)

The mower runs itself out of fuel in about 15 seconds. Prime it, starts and another 15 seconds. Fuel pump replaced, both fuel filters, fuel tank drained and fresh gas in. Still no joy. Called the dealer and told him to bring it in. I suspect some electronic problem. More expenses to follow.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 16, 2022)

Sounds like my old Pontiac Catalina.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 16, 2022)

Has Anyone Ever built a Kittyhawk 1/48th F-35B with NO trouble at all????????????????????????
This GD kit is getting the best of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 16, 2022)

Some troubles but the like it....








Kitty Hawk 1/48 scale F-35B Lightning II | Finescale Modeler Magazine


FineScale Modeler magazine - Essential magazine for scale model builders, model kit reviews, how-to scale modeling, and scale modeling products.



finescale.com












Kitty Hawk Models 80102 1/48 F-35B Lightning II Kit Quick Build Review


Here is our quick build review of the Kitty Hawk Models 80102 1/48 F-35B Lightning II kit.




www.cybermodeler.com






Kitty Hawk 1/48 F-35A Lightning II, by Donald Zhou

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 17, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Some troubles but the like it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
Now I have "Confirmation" from 4 sources!!!!!!
FlyingSModels on Youtube!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 17, 2022)

special ed said:


> The mower runs itself out of fuel in about 15 seconds. Prime it, starts and another 15 seconds. Fuel pump replaced, both fuel filters, fuel tank drained and fresh gas in. Still no joy. Called the dealer and told him to bring it in. I suspect some electronic problem. More expenses to follow.


Did you try with the fuel cap loose?
A blocked cap vent on a full tank will do that

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 17, 2022)

I got an e-mail from Florida Power and Light informing me that they would be withdrawing $30 from my bank account to pay the hangar electric bill. That is about twice what it is for a month, and most of the usual $16 or so is the fixed charge; I only use about 35 KWH a month over there. I wondered if the problem I found with the GFI not being bolted down in the receptacle was worse than I thought and we had more than a momentary short.

No, turns out that henceforth FPL will charge you for at least 239 KWH/Month, even if you use only 30 KWH, or even if you use none at all. That also applies to people who have solar power systems that can give them a net cost of $0 by selling their extra power back to FPL; they'll still have to pay for at least 239 KWH/Month.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 17, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> A blocked cap vent on a full tank will do that


A friend of mine had that happen on his Aeronca Champ. Bought what he thought was the correct fuel cap and had the engine quit about 6 miles from the field. He has no primer installed and uses the accelerator pump in the carb to prime it. So he flew all the way back home by pumping the throttle.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 17, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> I got an e-mail from Florida Power and Light informing me that they would be withdrawing $30 from my bank account to pay the hangar electric bill. That is about twice what it is for a month, and most of the usual $16 or so is the fixed charge; I only use about 35 KWH a month over there. I wondered if the problem I found with the GFI not being bolted down in the receptacle was worse than I thought and we had more than a momentary short.
> 
> No, turns out that henceforth FPL will charge you for at least 239 KWH/Month, even if you use only 30 KWH, or even if you use none at all. That also applies to people who have solar power systems that can give them a net cost of $0 by selling their extra power back to FPL; they'll still have to pay for at least 239 KWH/Month.



In at least one state here you pay a minimum monthly fee if power is "available" to your property - meaning the lines pass along your boundary. There was a big stink some ten years back when a large eco-village that was totally off grid and in the middle of nowhere was sent a bill because the power company ran the lines for a great distance right up to the boundary just so they could gouge them. No other customers on the line. I am not sure if the politicians did anything about it. Unlikely.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 17, 2022)

They probably green lighted the project.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 17, 2022)

at6 said:


> There may be one draw back to hitching a ride. You're hitching a ride to a Porn Shoppe only to be picked up by two Drag Queens on their way to a Stag party next door to the aforementioned shoppe. You decide not wait for a return ride so you proceed to take a bus while carrying a life size doll and a stack of dvds. The driver then demands additional fare for your "date".



Sounds like you know what you're talking about.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 17, 2022)

No, but I do have a very fertile imagination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 17, 2022)

at6 said:


> No, but I do have a very fertile imagination.



I managed an adult store for six years. You're not foolin' anyone, pal.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 18, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> In at least one state here you pay a minimum monthly fee if power is "available" to your property - meaning the lines pass along your boundary.


A friend of mine and his wife built a cabin so far back in the woods in VT that they had no electric power service. They installed a photovoltaic solar system with battery storage, augmented by a propane powered generator located under the cabin in room cut into the side of a hill. Of course, they had a very nice house in FL where they spent the winters, since to live in VT during that time would have been fatal. They took a lightning strike that blew out everything, including the generator. That is in VT. In Florida the lightning season is only 12 months long.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 18, 2022)

Is that fertile as in fertilizer?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 18, 2022)

special ed said:


> Is that fertile as in fertilizer?


Some people through the years have expressed amazement at just how imaginative I can be. As a kid in school, I was a nerd and nerds are very creative.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 20, 2022)

If you think you had it tough today - how would you think your day was compared to this woman

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 21, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> If you think you had it tough today - how would you think your day was compared to this woman



There is young lady like that who flys her own Ercoupe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2022)

I’ve got what they call a “mouse arm” since a few weeks. Problem is mostly the shoulder and it radiate through to my pinky. Hurts quite a bit. Driving the car is difficult, doing my work even more so.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2022)

Sorry to hear that Pal. Get well soon.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 22, 2022)

Know the feeling about finger tingle, not nice. Are you getting physio to help?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Know the feeling about finger tingle, not nice. Are you getting physio to help?


Yeah, I do. Also have an inspection of my workplace to see where I can improve. I ordered a trackball that I can use with both hands to be able to switch between the mouse and the trackball. Putting the mouse in the other hand, stuff like that.


Wurger said:


> Sorry to hear that Pal. Get well soon.


Will take a while unfortunately.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 22, 2022)

These thing do and good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 22, 2022)

Got a few tricks that will help, but too hard to type them out on the phone. Will add them in when I get home later this morning and am at a full size keyboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 22, 2022)

A couple that should help in a hurry... If you are a rightie follow along. For lefties, reverse the location
Raise your desk chair as high as you can, but not have your knees hitting the center drawer.
Drop the arm rests low enough, or switch to chair without arms so you can get your elbow on the desk comfortably. 
Move the mouse pad to where you rest the elbow on it in a relaxed state. 
Clear the arc of your finger tips from the keyboard to point about 45 degrees from the desk edge. 
Decrease the mouse motion scaling to where an arc of about 60 degrees will move the cursor from one side of the monitor to the other.
Now, as you work, keep the wrist rigid and use whole forearm movements instead of the wrist for most things. Only use the wrist motion for fine positioning.
When you are reading, unless you need to move the mouse or click on something, let your arm hang by your side and not be on the desk or the chair.
Move your keyboard far enough back on the desk that you type with both elbows on the desk and not the forearms.
Give yourself arm breaks every 15 minutes or so and let them relax.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 22, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> Give yourself arm breaks every 15 minutes or so and let them relax.



That could incur some large medical bills, no?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Jun 22, 2022)

I had "Mouse Elbow" for a while. In addition to the trackball, which I found did not help much, look into a vertical mouse. The vertical mouse did help significantly. Also a pen and tablet works wonders.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> I had "Mouse Elbow" for a while. In addition to the trackball, which I found did not help much, look into a vertical mouse. The vertical mouse did help significantly. Also a pen and tablet works wonders.


Had a vertical mouse for the last 2 years, but that doesn't help your shoulder. I guess it depends on which problem you have.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 23, 2022)

Major upset stomach and massive cramps all night this past Sunday, missed work on monday. Started to feel better tues and weds. and then it struck again Weds. night. Feel a little under the weather still today.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 23, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Major upset stomach and massive cramps all night this past Sunday, missed work on monday. Started to feel better tues and weds. and then it struck again Weds. night. Feel a little under the weather still today.


Not so good, hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2022)

Dealing with the stomach flu right now. Absolutely feel like shit. And of course tomorrow we close on our new house. Perfect timing.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 23, 2022)

There has been something going around here. Eyes hurt - actually hurt - feel rather groggy, and very loose bowel movements. I had it two weeks back and a friend had it last week.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> There has been something going around here. Eyes hurt - actually hurt - feel rather groggy, and very loose bowel movements. I had it two weeks back and a friend had it last week.



I woke up with the usual flu symptoms, aches, pains, cough, and a migraine that is excruciatingly painful. Covid test is negative. By lunch time, I could not keep anything down. It feels like I’m pissing out both ends. I know, TMI…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 23, 2022)

What? Was it something I said? People do say ther's something contagious about me.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 24, 2022)

at6 said:


> What? Was it something I said? People do say ther's something contagious about me.


And yet, you typed here on the forum without wearing a face face mask.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 24, 2022)

Btw, you infected me as well. Got a temperature of 38C and the additional headache blends well with the pain in the shoulder


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2022)

Look what I started. Didn't think it was that contagious. I feel like I hit a Greyhound bus and it fought back.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Btw, you infected me as well. Got a temperature of 38C and the additional headache blends well with the pain in the shoulder



This flu has given me the most intense migrain headaches I have ever had.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 24, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> This flu has given me the most intense migrain headaches I have ever had.


Why? What did your kids do now?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jun 24, 2022)

Nothing more miserable than a summer flu or cold.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Why? What did your kids do now?



You are right. I would rename my kids the flu, but I already renamed them Cat 4 and Cat 5.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2022)

Lazy bastards at work that spill a half a cup of coffee all over the floor and can't be bothered to clean it up so the rest of us don't slip on it!!!! Felt like sending a company-side e-mail chastising whomever it was, but then I look like the looney. God I'm sick of lazy people that leave it to the next guy to deal with it!!!! 
Calgon, I mean Jack Daniels, take me away (for those of us old enough to remember those commercials).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2022)

OK, does anyone proofread this stuff, local newspaper article heading states "*Homicide victim found dead on St. Paul sidewalk". *Were they expecting to find him alive?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 1, 2022)

They have to write at the level of their readership.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 1, 2022)

Headlines in Florida Today some years ago:

*"Brawl Turns Violent"

"Rescue Mission Might Or Might Not Have Worked"*

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> They have to write at the level of their readership.


Hey now, Me hope that wern't directed at me.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 1, 2022)

I will look up some classic head lines from the depths of computer memory and post in "jokes" in future. I have kept them to show my children's friends that a college education can be wasted. My youngest is a TV news producer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 2, 2022)

" A number of people were killed, 7 fatally"....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 2, 2022)

The injured were taken to a local hospital, where they were threatened and released.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 2, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> The injured were taken to a local hospital, where they were threatened and released.


Reminds me of my last hospital stay.


----------



## at6 (Jul 2, 2022)

It seems lately that there has been a croak fest. First my friend next door died, my friend's mother died, and yesterday another neighbor died. This all in a six week time period.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 2, 2022)

at6 said:


> It seems lately that there has been a croak fest. First my friend next door died, my friend's mother died, and yesterday another neighbor died. This all in a six week time period.


Sad times indeed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 3, 2022)

at6 said:


> It seems lately that there has been a croak fest. First my friend next door died, my friend's mother died, and yesterday another neighbor died. This all in a six week time period.


Deaths for ordinary working age people in the USA were up by 40% last year. That is 40%!!!! No one seems to know why and no politician seems to be interested in finding out.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 3, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Deaths for ordinary working age people in the USA were up by 40% last year. That is 40%!!!! No one seems to know why and no politician seems to be interested in finding out.


I should have noted that one was 83, one was 94, and the last was 74. I'm 72 so does that make me next?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 3, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Deaths for ordinary working age people in the USA were up by 40% last year. That is 40%!!!! No one seems to know why and no politician seems to be interested in finding out.


Any speculation and you immediately run afoul of the "Ministry of Truth". Just drink the Koolaid and shut up.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2022)

at6 said:


> I should have noted that one was 83, one was 94, and the last was 74. I'm 72 so does that make me next?


Nehh we had a vote. You cant get out that easily. Sorry.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 4, 2022)

First: earthquakes at Hormozgan province ...

A series of earthquakes, started from last week, caused destruction of multiple villages and small towns on eastern side of province, killing at least 12 people and +80 injured.

Second: Twitch and Pinterest were filtered by regime since two days ago!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 4, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> First: earthquakes at Hormozgan province ...
> 
> A series of earthquakes, started from last week, caused destruction of multiple villages and small towns on eastern side of province, killing at least 12 people and +80 injured.
> 
> Second: Twitch and Pinterest were filtered by regime since two days ago!


Its a shame that censorship kicks in over a sad natural disaster. My thoughts go out to you and those who have suffered in the earthquake. 😢

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)

With Vic here.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 4, 2022)

Thank you, Vic and Wojtek.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 5, 2022)

Some joker in the neighborhood lighting of fireworks until 3:00 a.m. Friday night, then last night another one was setting off what I assume were M80's as they shook the house. Does 1 or 2 then stops for 15 minutes, then another barrage. Did this until just after midnight. Did the same thing last year on the 4th.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 5, 2022)

You must live in my neighborhood.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> You must live in my neighborhood.


Stop harrasing bucksnort youngman. I will tell your dad and then there will be no cookies for you tonight.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Stop harrasing bucksnort youngman. I will tell your dad and then there will be no cookies for you tonight.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 5, 2022)

It wounldn't bother me so much if they would give it up at a decent hour, but when you think they are done and you start falling asleep and then "BOOM". Makes you jump up out of bed and curse at the same time. The concussion actually rattles the windows so you know it's something large they are setting off. Not much you can do about it either, and they know it.
I would go down and confront them, but these days I'd probably just end up with a bullet in me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 5, 2022)

For 1 Jan, following the inevitable explosions of the night before, I have considered going for my morning run just before dawn, lighting M-80's, and tossing them along the way. Have not done it, but I still got the box of M-80's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 5, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> For 1 Jan, following the inevitable explosions of the night before, I have considered going for my morning run just before dawn, lighting M-80's, and tossing them along the way. Have not done it, but I still got the box of M-80's.


Ah, News Year Eve and the 4th of July. Nothing like the combination of excessive alcohol and high explosives to help celebrate. I am surprised that more people don't blow themselves up on these two Holidays.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jul 5, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Some joker in the neighborhood lighting of fireworks until 3:00 a.m. Friday night, then last night another one was setting off what I assume were M80's as they shook the house. Does 1 or 2 then stops for 15 minutes, then another barrage. Did this until just after midnight. Did the same thing last year on the 4th.


It was the same here. I was the only one awake in the house, so I heard them until 3 am.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 5, 2022)

One guy stated at 9:30 and kept a steady stream blowing up until a little after 11:00. Have not bought fireworks myself for many years, but I imagine that had to be pretty expensive these days.


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 5, 2022)

The firefight did not keep me from getting to sleep. Fortunately my current dog does not get nearly as upset as my last two when thunder and fireworks are occurring. Of course, while the last two did not especially like the yard maintenance equipment they did not attack the weed whacker when I was using it and thus I was not laughing so hard that it interfered with the chores.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 5, 2022)

All fireworks are banned in our territory and the surrounding state of NSW with the exception of approved licensed displays. The sale of fireworks is also banned.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 5, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> All fireworks are banned in our territory and the surrounding state of NSW with the exception of approved licensed displays. The sale of fireworks is also banned.


Yes, they periodically do that here, too, It never works and they give up. Which, given that we are talking abut the 4th of July, is pretty funny.


----------



## at6 (Jul 5, 2022)

Butt wipes were launching rather large illegal fireworks here until 2AM. My poor bark angels were terrified to the point of vomiting up their dinners. Too bad they [ Butt wipes] didn't have a major malfunction as they were doing it.


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 7, 2022)

The electric window mechanism on my 97 Celica fell apart. I have had to replace it twice when the motor quit, first in 2008 and then in 2014. But this time it still works or would if it was all together, but the screws that hold the motor and the reel together simply fell off and it dismantled itself. Driving around with the window partially up was most unpleasant since you could neither use the air cond or get the WD-40 breeze. Getting the mechanism out of the door was the usual nightmare - it is much harder to do with the window down, and it fell down when I got home.

Based on looking at pictures of intact units I THINK can reassemble it. Or looks like I can buy the whole thing, new, for $75 plus shipping. 

I am leaning toward doing both.


----------



## at6 (Jul 7, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> The electric window mechanism on my 97 Celica fell apart. I have had to replace it twice when the motor quit, first in 2008 and then in 2014. But this time it still works or would if it was all together, but the screws that hold the motor and the reel together simply fell off and it dismantled itself. Driving around with the window partially up was most unpleasant since you could neither use the air cond or get the WD-40 breeze. Getting the mechanism out of the door was the usual nightmare - it is much harder to do with the window down, and it fell down when I got home.
> 
> Based on looking at pictures of intact units I THINK can reassemble it. Or looks like I can buy the whole thing, new, for $75 plus shipping.
> 
> I am leaning toward doing both.


If you can access it, try to remove and rebuild it although a new replacement could still be a better option. I still prefer the old hand crank mechanism which is why I drive "old" cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 9, 2022)

at6 said:


> It seems lately that there has been a croak fest. First my friend next door died, my friend's mother died, and yesterday another neighbor died. This all in a six week time period.


There is a croak fest going on in the US and elsewhere, but very few if any "authorities" seem to be interested.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 9, 2022)

Today, on the way home from work, I saw city workers tearing up the freshly laid concrete sidewalks they had just laid near my house. It just astounds me how often this happens. Is it poor planning? Incompetence? Or did they have to use up some money in the budget or risk having their slice of the pie reduced next year?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 9, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Today, on the way home from work, I saw city workers tearing up the freshly laid concrete sidewalks they had just laid near my house. It just astounds me how often this happens. Is it poor planning? Incompetence? Or did they have to use up some money in the budget or risk having their slice of the pie reduced next year?


None of above...

Right answer is:

Peculation!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 9, 2022)

No, I doubt that. Unless the company doing the work is owned by the city planner's cousin, and is grossly overcharging for the work. 
Not like that has never happened.
No, a better example would be when the city declared Nicollet Island to be a city park, used eminent domain to force the property owners out, then allocated the properties via lottery to those willing to maintain the historic homes, for the princely sum of $1 a year leases. Then many of the homes ended up going to people with connections to the city leadership.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 9, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Today, on the way home from work, I saw city workers tearing up the freshly laid concrete sidewalks


Happened here, too. That's when they found out they put the new sidewalks over the sewer pipe. A few years earlier I called them to report sewage coming up in my front yard. They replied, "Can't be the sewer! It's out under the street! Must be your line to the sewer!" And I pointed out that I was not on their sewer line; my house has a septic tank. But that lesson learned did not stop them a few years later from putting the new sidewalk right over the sewer line.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 9, 2022)

Same stuff happens in my neck of the woods, too. It’s comforting to know some traditions still remain.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 9, 2022)

A fellow I worked with had rural property he inherited. One day when he checked to see how high the weeds had grown, he found a state asphalt plant on it. It seems the velum map was flopped and the plant should have been on the other side of the road. Being a nice guy, the arrangement he made was that the state lease the land for 99 years at $1per year and when finished, return the land to original condition while maintaining the property for the 99 years, whether in use as an asphalt plant or not. His grandchildren are set for life as the asphalt was used for paving the new streets in the area.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 9, 2022)

I think I already mentioned the case of an airline pilot who lived West of Miami. The Army came in and bought some of his property for a Nike missile site. When the system was shut down in the 70's they stripped the missile gear out and left the buildings. He finally srated storing stuff in the buildings. After a number of years he decided he would reacquire the property and went down to the country records office to see which agency owned it. Turned out the Army had never bothered with changing any titles and he already legally owned it. 
Normally such surplus Federal real property is transferred to the General Services Admin, which then makes it available to Federal, State, and local governments before listing it for sale. In Western Oklahoma there is a high school with its own Atas F missile silo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 11, 2022)

Here is the Iran's National Museum of Cinema, I have so many beautiful memories from there... With my friends... The nights we spent out of our homes ... Awaken till morning itself... Seating next to water which was flowing in that little canal ...

So sad ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2022)

Sore upper back, painful to breath in deeply. To add insult to injury being told "youI look like hell"by a co-worker.. Thanks for letting me know, I would have never realized it otherwise. Do they think you don't know you look like hell when you feel like hell?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 12, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Sore upper back, painful to breath in deeply. To add insult to injury being told "youI look like hell"by a co-worker.. Thanks for letting me know, I would have never realized it otherwise. Do they think you don't know you look like hell when you feel like hell?


I generally would say that if I felt like hell, I must be improving then...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 12, 2022)

On the bright side, they didn't say that you looked like sh!t.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 12, 2022)

at6 said:


> On the bright side, they didn't say that you looked like sh!t.


Oh, they've used that one too, to which my reply is "You should should see things from my point of view"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 12, 2022)

Have you checked for a dagger?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 13, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Have you checked for a dagger?


First thing I checked for.


----------



## at6 (Jul 13, 2022)

People running around without masking up or taking any precautions with Covid Cooties spreading like Crab Lice in a commune locally.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 13, 2022)

That's picturesque!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 14, 2022)

Destroying Iran, piece by piece... 35 Historical heritage buildings are about to demolish in Shiraz, to enlarge a religious site!!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 17, 2022)

Today I went for a covid PCR test - for the second time.

Friday afternoon the local hospital told me they could test me then but not process the test before Wednesday. I needed the result by 4pm today to show I am clear for surgery later in the week.

I was told I should drive to Bundaburg and could get the test done there 8-12 seven days a week and results within 48 hours.

Turns out that all except 3 hospitals in our region (2.5 times the size of Wales) have a seven day a week collection.

The three that only do Monday to Friday are all in the three major centres.

Apparently Qld Health logic is that residents of large population centres only get covid Monday to Friday but need the results within 48 hours and small town residents can get covid any day of the week and do not need the results for four or five days..

End result is my surgery is now September 16th.

Phuque or words to that effect

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jul 18, 2022)

Having to explain to my children that their uncle is creep and excludes them from family functions because he doesn't like my wifes skin color. Thank God my nieces don't take after his pig headed nalgas. 
It's also a shame that as siblings we only get together for sad events. My biological dad is in pretty bad shape, so we don't know how much longer he is going to be with us. I am not as close to him as my older brothers because he abandoned my mother when I was very young and it took me awhile to forgive him. This doesn't annoy as much as my moron brother, phony that he is, does!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 18, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Apparently Qld Health logic is that residents of large population centres only get covid Monday to Friday but need the results within 48 hours and small town residents can get covid any day of the week and do not need the results for four or five days..


You know, there has been a COVID testing station in the parking lot of the local shopping mall, 2 miles away, for I guess over a year now. I have no idea how long it takes you to get results. I am pretty sure I got the B4/B5 variant back in June. At the time I assumed it was my sinus allergies acting up but in retrospect it was much different than that. B4/B5 is even more contagious than the earlier variants but seems to have milder symptoms. I dearly hope the people unleashed this horrible burden on us reap the whirlwind, and with extreme prejudice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jul 18, 2022)

Sorry for the gripe. It's something that can't be discussed freely with my brother.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 18, 2022)

Viking1066 said:


> Sorry for the gripe. It's something that can't be discussed freely with my brother.


 As my Italian buddies used to say, "Is not to worry"... At least your family hasn't accused you of stealing inheritances, and a couple of murders to get them....That's why my wife's last living sibling is no longer mentioned or communicated with. Seems that after a few years of his and his wife's garbage talk about me, the rest of her family figured out that they didn't need to deal with their lies and garbage anymore.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 18, 2022)

Unfortunately in Qld, and most other Aus states, all restrictions were lifted and all the shopping centre and other similar testing stations were closed last Xmas and people were told to use impossible to get (at that time) PSA tests because PCR tests cost too much . Mask mandates etc were scrapped. On the day they were closed the total death toll from covid in Qld was 8 people in almost two years. Two weeks later it jumped by 7 in one day. Since then the death toll is in the 6 to 22 range almost every day. Aus went from one of the lowest covid infection rates and death rates in the world to one of the highest and have stayed at or near the top of the infection rate ever since. Hospitals are overloaded and it is not uncommon for ambulances to sit outside a hospital for 12 hours with a patient on board because there is no room in the hospital for the patient. One that made the news recently was 22 hours in a ramped ambulance before he was moved to the Emergency ward and another 9 days in hospital before he got the MRI the doctor had called the ambo's for as the doctor suspected a severe and agressive cancer. The doctor was right and the patient is past treatment. Maybe not nine days earlier but we will never know.

Todays Worldometer update shows

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 19, 2022)

Our first 30C+ day of the year. The media is acting like It’s a National disaster. Liveblog on the National agency had to keep us updated how everybody is suffering. Also “heatplans” are in place to deal with the situation. We’re flooded with articles about how everything is warming up and we’ll have to expect more of there’ this “extreme weather”. 

I’m not a global warming denier and I feel we can do more to protect the environment, but why all the panicking and negativity? I mean, it’s not that we never had warm days over 30 degrees in summer before in the last few centuries or so. It’s just one freaking day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 19, 2022)

In 1975 I was in OK and we had a week of temperatures where it got to at least 109F every day.

But it was a dry heat so you did not notice you were in danger of expiring.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 19, 2022)

yep

We had that same crap here about 5 or 6 years back when Sydney broke a temperature record that was 150 years old by 0.1C. 

There is absolutely no doubt that mankind is doing damage to the environment, and that a lot of the damage needs to be prevented, but the alarmists are full of it.

My immediate questions were

150 years ago how many building air conditioners were belching heat into the Sydney atmosphere
150 years ago how many vehicle exhausts were belching heat into the Sydney atmosphere
150 years ago how many vehicle radiators were belching heat into the Sydney atmosphere
150 years ago how many vehicle air conditioners were belching heat into the Sydney atmosphere
150 years ago how many car exhausts were belching heat into the Sydney atmosphere
150 years ago how many people were radiating heat into the Sydney atmosphere (as part of the 1957 International Geophysical Year science program in my class we had to determine how much heat the average student radiated. I was 13 then and the average student radiated more heat than a 100 watt incandescent light bulb - given the average modern adult is double our weight in 1957, and the amount of heat radiated was directly proportional to the individual students weights, the modern senior student/adult radiates about double what our class members did.) Sydney's population grew from 100,000 to 4 million in that period so 40x the population - or 4,000% if you prefer percentages.
150 years ago how many blacktop roads were absorbing solar energy then radiating heat back into the Sydney atmosphere
150 years ago how many dark coloured roof tiles were absorbing solar energy then radiating heat back into the Sydney atmosphere
etc
If the temperature is only 0.1C hotter now, how much cooler would it have been without all the above modern heat sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> but the alarmists are full of it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2022)

They do the "heat hype" here, too, but Redding has always had extreme high summer temps, often rivaling Death Valley.

The two highest recorded highs, were 118°F (47C), which occurred several timesover the past century, most recently ten years ago and 121°F (49C) which occurred around 1911.
There are quite a few people, however, that claim that the heat is a recent thing and that recorded temperatures a hundred years ago are wrong because they didn't have the ability to accurately measure temperatures...

Interestingly enough, dendrochrinologists (the science of reading tree rings) have pointed out that California's droughts have been mild for the past 150 years compared to the centuries prior.
The last extended drought, was in the mid-1800's, before that, was a 35 year drought (which almost caused Spain to abandon Alta California).
But currently, we're being bombarded by claims of "historic and unprecented" temps and drought.

It gets a bit tiresome, to be honest.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 19, 2022)

Supposed to be 108F today. Was out picking up some electrolyte freezer pops for the house and crunched the messed up knee again. Heard Debby Boone singing quite loudly for a few minutes until I could see straight again....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jul 19, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> Supposed to be 108F today. Was out picking up some electrolyte freezer pops for the house and crunched the messed up knee again. Heard Debby Boone singing quite loudly for a few minutes until I could see straight again....


Thank the maker it wasn't followed by Pat Boone 😁

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 19, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> 150 years ago how many building air conditioners were belching heat into the Sydney atmosphere


 150 years ago how many air conditioners were belching heat next to weather monitoring stations that had been located in open fields decades before?

E.G., Twin Pines Farm becomes Lone Pine Mall. 

The most severe Florida winter in recorded history was 2010.


----------



## PlasticHero (Jul 19, 2022)

My good news about the shoulder was undone this morning as I fell on my walk. Totally my fault as there was a smooth sidewalk. Broken collarbone but not displaced so no surgery, just go home and put the sling YOU JUST TOOK OFF back on. no idea yet what the recovery period will be but docs weren't too concerned. Updates after I see my ortho doc. (I am so clumsy)

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 19, 2022)

That's not good, must be painful and hope you recover soon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2022)

PlasticHero said:


> My good news about the shoulder was undone this morning as I fell on my walk. Totally my fault as there was a smooth sidewalk. Broken collarbone but not displaced so no surgery, just go home and put the sling YOU JUST TOOK OFF back on. no idea yet what the recovery period will be but docs weren't too concerned. Updates after I see my ortho doc. (I am so clumsy)


Get well soon.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2022)

I echo the post above.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2022)

Still getting the occasional sharp stabbing pain in my mid-back. Most often happens when I'm hunched over and take a very deep breath. Hard to tell if it is muscular or in internal. Checked once again for the dagger in the back. I used to have sudden attacks of Pleurisy, after having a collapsed lung many years ago and it kinda feels like that did. Off to the doctor this afternoon.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2022)

Good luck. Hope you will buff out like a dented car.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Still getting the occasional sharp stabbing pain in my mid-back. Most often happens when I'm hunched over and take a very deep breath. Hard to tell if it is muscular or in internal. Checked once again for the dagger in the back. I used to have sudden attacks of Pleurisy, after having a collapsed lung many years ago and it kinda feels like that did. Off to the doctor this afternoon.


Life sucks at times, hope you get a fix.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 21, 2022)

Got back to my room last night after work prepared for a quick shower before supper. My key card didn't work and I noticed a Night Shift magnet on the door. Down to the lobby and I find that they've given my room to someone else while I was at work. The desk clerk acted like it was my fault and the two other guys show up with the same problem. I get into my room finally and notice my stuff had been moved around and some laying on the floor. I check everything and nothing missing and I politely ask that my room be recleaned which seemed to put the camp manager off. I had supper and went to the desk to get my new key and saw three other guys with a different problem. They get their room for one night and have to check out and then they check in and get a different room. The catering company in charge of meals and rooms is called "Sodexo" and are infamous around the world. They once served horsemeat to the Queen, poisoned grade school children with spoiled food and in my home town, at a senior's lodge, they ran out of food and gave the rest energy drinks for supper. I've heard their contract is up shortly.....these clowns have to go

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Got back to my room last night after work prepared for a quick shower before supper. My key card didn't work and I noticed a Night Shift magnet on the door. Down to the lobby and I find that they've given my room to someone else while I was at work. The desk clerk acted like it was my fault and the two other guys show up with the same problem. I get into my room finally and notice my stuff had been moved around and some laying on the floor. I check everything and nothing missing and I politely ask that my room be recleaned which seemed to put the camp manager off. I had supper and went to the desk to get my new key and saw three other guys with a different problem. They get their room for one night and have to check out and then they check in and get a different room. The catering company in charge of meals and rooms is called "Sodexo" and are infamous around the world. They once served horsemeat to the Queen, poisoned grade school children with spoiled food and in my home town, at a senior's lodge, they ran out of food and gave the rest energy drinks for supper. I've heard their contract is up shortly.....these clowns have to go



Thats what happens when your employer takes the lowest bidder.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 21, 2022)

Actually, yesterday.
Trying to get everything done ahead of my 4-day weekend, and get enough stuff lined up for my assistant to keep him busy the next two days. A couple custom jobs come in, but layout is running two weeks behind, so I figure, "these can wait until Monday." At 4PM I get called into the office to get yelled at because one job is being loaded for early morning delivery and no-one can find it. Well, no-one told me it was a rush, so I didn't rush. I still have an hour, so I finish the job in progress, switch coils to run the rush, have to deal with the office, who are suddenly very interested in a job that only came in a noon, stay an extra hour to get it done and then I'm told. "Well, we'll just send it on the next truck since layout doesn't have their stuff ready yet." WTF?!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 21, 2022)

Today's gripe:
Why is it every time I have a day off I get a raging headache? Is it adreneline withdrawal?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Today's gripe:
> Why is it every time I have a day off I get a raging headache? Is it adreneline withdrawal?


Pre-hangover anticipation!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 21, 2022)

Haven't done that since active duty.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2022)

Well, while doing the neck/shoulder/back stretching exercises the doctor gave me yesterday, I felt a catch/crack in my left neck/shoulder and now that is killing me. Will it never end? The neck thing has been going on for years now after too many rear) end car accidents (at least 4 that I can think of) while minding my own business at stop signs-lights. Need an amputation from the neck down I guess.!!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Today's gripe:
> Why is it every time I have a day off I get a raging headache? Is it adreneline withdrawal?


When you are a day free you dont get the daily dose of en enraging stuff you have to deal with normally. It is a withdrawl thing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2022)

The members in my union ratified a $hitty contract extension.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> The members in my union ratified a $hitty contract extension.



The Boeing union votes on Sunday.


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 22, 2022)

Bidenflation annoyed me! I normally keep some sliced turkey lunch meat on hand; it is my first and often last resort for a sandwich at lunch. A couple of years or so back it was $1.99 for 9 oz and then went to $1.73. It went up to $2.50. I bought some today and it was $4.46! Inflation is at 9%? Is that on a per month basis?


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 23, 2022)

There was a good article here on the real cause of inflation about a week ago. Cant find it though

Milk has gone up 25c a litre (roughly US Quart) so coffee shops say they need to increase the price of a coffee by 80c. *By that logic every 0.4 litres of coffee contains 3.2 litres of milk.*

Another example - for many years the cost of diesel and petrol/gasoline have been within a few cents of each other - sometimes diesel is higher, other times the reverse. Currently diesel in my nearest city is 225.9 cents per litre and petrol is 181.5 - 44c/l more for diesel. That is causing transport companies to add a fuel surcharge that adds to the cost of everything you buy and the companies in the middle - your supermarkets, etc - all add a percentage to that so that they make bigger profits. Most farmers who supply the big supermarket chains are on fixed price contracts so the increase in diesel prices means they are loosing money but the supermarkets do not give a damn and pretend that the higher prices you are paying for fruit and veges are because they are paying more to the farmer.

Several local retailers from national chains are charging more for advertised sale items and unless you are looking for it you get caught. Example - the batteries for my landline phones cost $8.99 in Melbourne and 24.99 locally "because of transport costs" I bought 4 from Melbourne for $44.00 including express freight.

Another factor is the price of gas and fuel have skyrocketed "because of Ukraine". Utter tosh. The cost of production has not changed at all. The prices have skyrocketed because "futures investors" are using the shortage to rake off a big profit without doing one physical damned thing. They buy the product before it is produced and sell it with as fat a markup as they can get away with.

Our local small town supermarket is selling Bundaberg softdrinks (less than 100km from Bundaberg) for $6.99 for four. I buy mine from Amazon Aus and they cost $23.00 for 24 *including freight from Sydney.*

It is not the governments that are causing inflation - it is runaway greed. 

How can the government of any country stop that without draconian measures (like banning futures trading) that would be killed by the courts?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 23, 2022)

What really annoyed me today was that I bought a national brand of Creme Fraiche yesterday. Bulla was bought by the Chinese about 10 years back and the only Chinese writing on the container is the U_se by date_. What @#$%^& use is that to someone who does not read Chinese. And no, there is nothing on the lid that could be construed as a use by date.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 24, 2022)

I have to laugh at that use by date. As far as I'm concerned, if it hasn't got mould on it, then its ok. B***er the use by date.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2022)

Use google lens app


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 24, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> It is not the governments that are causing inflation - it is runaway greed.


The government impose costs and limitations that are the real cost of that "runaway greed." On gasoline the taxes exceed the profit made by the oil companies.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2022)

Here's how California taxes it's fuel per gallon.
The "variable" tax can be whatever a local county, where the fuel is being purchased, has decided to charge.

Note the sales tax line at the bottom: this is a tax applied to all above taxes...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jul 24, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Got back to my room last night after work prepared for a quick shower before supper. My key card didn't work and I noticed a Night Shift magnet on the door. Down to the lobby and I find that they've given my room to someone else while I was at work. The desk clerk acted like it was my fault and the two other guys show up with the same problem. I get into my room finally and notice my stuff had been moved around and some laying on the floor. I check everything and nothing missing and I politely ask that my room be recleaned which seemed to put the camp manager off. I had supper and went to the desk to get my new key and saw three other guys with a different problem. They get their room for one night and have to check out and then they check in and get a different room. The catering company in charge of meals and rooms is called "Sodexo" and are infamous around the world. They once served horsemeat to the Queen, poisoned grade school children with spoiled food and in my home town, at a senior's lodge, they ran out of food and gave the rest energy drinks for supper. I've heard their contract is up shortly.....these clowns have to go


Dang that's beyond expletive! Good thing nothing was missing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 25, 2022)

I propose a "Boston Petroleum Party" Oh that probably won't work these days, too expensive and they would probably add at tax to it anyway.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 25, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Here's how California taxes it's fuel per gallon.
> The "variable" tax can be whatever a local county, where the fuel is being purchased, has decided to charge.
> 
> Note the sales tax line at the bottom: this is a tax applied to all above taxes...
> ...



Mi Flyer commented




_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I think the two of you are missing my point which is that greed, not taxes, is the cause of most of the inflation. * 

In Aus the government*, in a pre election vote grab, *halved the taxes on fuels in March *for six months*.*

The chart below shows the "margin" that the retailers add on top of their wholesale price. You will note that on the day the taxes halved the retailers jumped their margins from a typical 6 c/l to 34 c/l and then after a couple of hiccups when the government said it would punish price gouging (which, naturally, it never did) it went up to as much as 45c/l. That is greed pure and simple. Although the US did not halve fuel taxes I would expect that the only difference in the US is a smaller change in the margins.






The second factor affecting the cost of fuel is the wholesale price which is controlled by those in the futures market - *not the cost of production*. TPG is the cost per litre loaded on a tanker with all taxes and and other government charges added on. From roughly 105 to 225c/l in the last 12 months. You will note it took the best part of a week for the 22c/l to be applied - not instantly as it should have been


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2022)

Oh no, there is a huge greed factor behind California's fuel tax - none of it is earmarked for our crumbling infrastructure.
The sales tax and base tax both go to the general fund, where it disappears into various "programs".
They added the "cap and trade" carbon tax supposedly for carbon emission offsets and the LCFS carbon tax is going to pet projects like the high-speed rail project which starts and ends in the middle of nowhere. This rail project is grotesquely over budget and behind schedule not to mention that the person who landed the contract to build it, happens to be the husband of a certain Senator...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 26, 2022)

Yep GREED comes in many forms, and politicians can always find another way to gain from it.

Here when the first part of Qantas was sold to BA (not to the highest bidder) BA immediately appointed the Prime Ministers wife to the Qantas board.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Christopher Tarana (Jul 27, 2022)

Spilling Milk on my laptop! That was my Windows 7 32 bit laptop with Fs2004! Now I'm using Widows Vista 32 computer! It has Fs98, Fs2002, and CFS1!

Christopher Tarana


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 27, 2022)

More like what annoyed me last night, couldn't sleep my peripheral neuropathy was playing us something rotten.


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 28, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> My point is that greed


Well I don't call that "greed", but need!!!

They simply need to save some money for their retirement days!!! As well as cover their defalcation, money laundry and other dirty works; and most important one: protect their lives from the angry mob, in a sudden turn of events.

Not so much, just a few hundred trillion USD (or whatever currency unit, you use).

Let's be honest, that's not much money!!! For them, at least.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 28, 2022)

And it prints up easy enough.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 28, 2022)

Reminds me of a certain PNG politician who came from a poor village. When he was ousted as PM after about four years he applied for a US self funded immigrant visa. Somehow a copy of his application showing he had well over US$600 million in US banks found itself on the front page of the newspapers. It was so expected it did not even raise eyebrows.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> I have to laugh at that use by date. As far as I'm concerned, if it hasn't got mould on it, then its ok. B***er the use by date.


Case in point, I ate this yesterday (note the expiration date!):










A testament to modern use of preservatives! 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Bidenflation annoyed me! I normally keep some sliced turkey lunch meat on hand; it is my first and often last resort for a sandwich at lunch. A couple of years or so back it was $1.99 for 9 oz and then went to $1.73. It went up to $2.50. I bought some today and it was $4.46! Inflation is at 9%? Is that on a per month basis?


Question amigo, how can it be Bidenflation when it's happening worldwide? 🤔 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 29, 2022)

The buck stops here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> The buck stops here.


You need 2 bucks now to stop because well you know .... inflation..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 29, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> The buck stops here.


Slightly off target with the words but the sentiment is the same - having to clean up a mess:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 29, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Question amigo, how can it be Bidenflation when it's happening worldwide? 🤔 🤣


Oh, I forgot that financial and industrial actions by the country that defines the world's reserve currency have no effects worldwide.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 29, 2022)

Yeah. The minders are going to come down hard. Economics is politics is religion.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Question amigo, how can it be Bidenflation when it's happening worldwide? 🤔 🤣



And anyone that knows anything about economic lag, fiscal policy lag, and monetary policy lag knows its takes time, often several years to see the effects. So likely the causes here were caused several years prior to our friend Biden.

Let’s chill with the politics though gents…

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2022)

Seriously, knock it off with the politics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yeah. The minders are going to come down hard. Economics is politics is religion.



Minders?


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 29, 2022)

The only thing I want to add is (as we say it):

Who plants wind, harvests typhoon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 29, 2022)

He who breaks wind...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2022)

♪The Rain Is Jack The Fire Is Joe And They Call The Wind Maria♫


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 29, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Minders?


As in mind your "p"s and "q"s.
So, moderator = minder.
You guys do a pretty good job keeping the brush fires from erupting into flame wars. I tip my hat to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 29, 2022)

FlyboyJ gave me a "like", 'cuz there is no "suck up" badge.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> As in mind your "p"s and "q"s.
> So, moderator = minder.
> You guys do a pretty good job keeping the brush fires from erupting into flame wars. I tip my hat to you.



Thank you. Just never heard the term.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 29, 2022)

> *minder*
> (ˈmaɪndə)
> _n_
> *1. *someone who looks after someone or something
> ...


I think definitions 1 and 2 fit best.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 29, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> He who breaks wind...


Dealt it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 29, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I think definitions 1 and 2 fit best.



How dare you suggest we are children

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 29, 2022)

Just some of us.


----------



## at6 (Jul 30, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yeah. The minders are going to come down hard. Economics is politics is religion.


How ever, If you want to buy a loaf of bread, I will take your first born as payment.


----------



## at6 (Jul 30, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Dealt it.


He who dealt ti smelt it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 30, 2022)

at6 said:


> How ever, If you want to buy a loaf of bread, I will take your first born as payment.


Be careful. He's a Marine infantry officer.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 30, 2022)

All the better. Ultimate home defense.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Just some of us.



Mist of us.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Be careful. He's a Marine infantry officer.



Which means he takes crayons as payment. The purple flavor is his favorite.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 30, 2022)

What?! You mean "peach" isn't a flavor?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Jul 30, 2022)

It's a health thing. The darker ones have more anti oxidants.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 1, 2022)

Feeling bored for several days! No mood to do anything!!!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 1, 2022)

My wife apologized this morning.
Now I'm afraid to go home.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 1, 2022)

I'll be watching WCCO-TV News closely tonight

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 3, 2022)

Today was pay the bills day, so, in an exercise in futility, I decided to see what I'm still paying for on my overextended credit cards. By taking today's current balance, and subtracting all the charges until I got to zero, I came up with June 2020.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 5, 2022)

Lying in bed trying to get to sleep last night, when all of a sudden my left calf "charlie horsed" on me. Tried the usual methods to get it to go away for a good minute, but kept coming back, worse than before. After a couple minutes I was finally able to get up and put some weight on that leg. Drank a couple glasses of water. It's still sore and tight this morning.

I hate it when you are just about to fall asleep and all of a sudden, yikes!!!! Then after its over and you try to go to sleep again, you can't because you keep thinking as soon as I get relaxed it's going to strike again.

Plus, add to that after drinking 2 large glasses of water, waking up a couple hours later and having to get up again to relieve the built up pressure of all that water you drank. Oh, the joys of aging.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 5, 2022)

Drinking a largisn glass of milk seems to work for a lot of people tho not for me.


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 9, 2022)

Suicide among enlisted personnel of Armed Forces are increasing rapidly ... Within past 3 months, this is 30th "reported" suicide.

Sergeant Ali Qasemi, an enlisted personnel of Rudsar Law Enforcement (Police) Force (Gilan Province) found dead by local farmers, yesterday 18:00 local time.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 9, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Lying in bed trying to get to sleep last night, when all of a sudden my left calf "charlie horsed" on me. Tried the usual methods to get it to go away for a good minute, but kept coming back, worse than before. After a couple minutes I was finally able to get up and put some weight on that leg. Drank a couple glasses of water. It's still sore and tight this morning.
> 
> I hate it when you are just about to fall asleep and all of a sudden, yikes!!!! Then after its over and you try to go to sleep again, you can't because you keep thinking as soon as I get relaxed it's going to strike again.
> 
> Plus, add to that after drinking 2 large glasses of water, waking up a couple hours later and having to get up again to relieve the built up pressure of all that water you drank. Oh, the joys of aging.


A small glass of Tonic works wonders.
No Gin of course!!!!!!!
Used to carry a small bottle in my golf bag,
bad cramps on the Tee box!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 9, 2022)

My wife is a year two teacher.Parents who send their Covid kids to school should be prosecuted!
We both have tested Positive. Annie has a lung condition, I am 79 so we both qualify for Covid meds.
It's like having the absolute Worst flu! What an f'n night!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 10, 2022)

N4521U said:


> A small glass of Tonic works wonders.
> No Gin of course!!!!!!!
> Used to carry a small bottle in my golf bag,
> bad cramps on the Tee box!


Isn't Gin watered down Oompa Loompa pee?


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 10, 2022)

at6 said:


> Isn't Gin watered down Oompa Loompa pee?


"It was inwented by a little old lady from Leningrad"
Ensign Pavel Chekov


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2022)

N4521U said:


> My wife is a year two teacher.Parents who send their Covid kids to school should be prosecuted!
> We both have tested Positive. Annie has a lung condition, I am 79 so we both qualify for Covid meds.
> It's like having the absolute Worst flu! What an f'n night!!!!!!!


Hope you and Annie are feeling beter soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 10, 2022)

N4521U
, double with what 

 Snautzer01
said.

Best wishes for both of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2022)

N4521U said:


> My wife is a year two teacher.Parents who send their Covid kids to school should be prosecuted!
> We both have tested Positive. Annie has a lung condition, I am 79 so we both qualify for Covid meds.
> It's like having the absolute Worst flu! What an f'n night!!!!!!!



I hope you both recover quickly. Its no fun.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 10, 2022)

Hope you both get well quickly Bill.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 33k in the air (Aug 11, 2022)

So, I use my laptop computer in the morning, and it's working fine. I see a notification that Windows wants to restart to do an update. I tell it to do the update and shut down, as I have to go out for awhile. When I come back, I turn on the laptop and . . . it's all screwed up.

First, the sound is gone. No sound at all. Not through headphones, not through speakers, nothing. The settings and icons say everything's fine. I try to play a test sound, and it won't play. Not only that, but the built-in video player in Windows no longer plays any video files I have. It simply refuses to do so, stating there's an error but offering no details. When I try to watch a livestream or video on YouTube, these won't play either.

Great. The update wiped out sound on my laptop and screwed up the playing of videos too.

So, I uninstall the update. That doesn't work. The issues remain.

Next up is reverting to a prior system restore point. But of course, this is buried in Windows 10 as compared to Windows 7, so I have to root around online to get the proper steps. This is eventually accomplished, and a restore point from prior to the update is restored.

The laptop is back to normal. Everything functions as it should.

Thanks, Microsoft. That was a fun update. I really enjoyed the annoyance!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

Get in system delete sound apperatus restart. Win wil find the sound and install it.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 11, 2022)

Hmmmm. I have an update pending


----------



## N4521U (Aug 11, 2022)

I've had MS notifying me to Get Updated to New version, we ain't gonna do 10 stuff any more!!!!!!
WTF


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 12, 2022)

33k in the air said:


> So, I use my laptop computer in the morning, and it's working fine. I see a notification that Windows wants to restart to do an update. I tell it to do the update and shut down, as I have to go out for awhile. When I come back, I turn on the laptop and . . . it's all screwed up.
> 
> First, the sound is gone. No sound at all. Not through headphones, not through speakers, nothing. The settings and icons say everything's fine. I try to play a test sound, and it won't play. Not only that, but the built-in video player in Windows no longer plays any video files I have. It simply refuses to do so, stating there's an error but offering no details. When I try to watch a livestream or video on YouTube, these won't play either.
> 
> ...



That is one reason I still use Win7 on my main computer and the Windoze 10 box is never connected to the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 12, 2022)

It’s the reason why I don’t use Microsoft software anymore. They should first fix the archaic update system before I even think of using windows again. And of course the stupid “wizards” that make windows a black box.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 33k in the air (Aug 12, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> That is one reason I still use Win7 on my main computer and the Windoze 10 box is never connected to the internet



I was still using Windows 7 until my desktop PC finally expired in a strange way last year. That's when I got a laptop which came with Windows 10.




Marcel said:


> It’s the reason why I don’t use Microsoft software anymore. They should first fix the archaic update system before I even think of using windows again. And of course the stupid “wizards” that make windows a black box.



To be fair, I've had no problems with Windows 10 updates until that most recent one. But that one . . . whoa!

It is the first time I ever did 'Update and shut down' instead of 'Update and restart'. Maybe that messed something up? In any event, I'm not doing any Windows updates for a little while.


----------



## bentwings (Aug 12, 2022)

mosquitoman said:


> I've got to go into the real world and find a proper job- I've finished uni





33k in the air said:


> I was still using Windows 7 until my desktop PC finally expired in a strange way last year. That's when I got a laptop which came with Windows 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is nearly as old as I am 
So I’ll add something new. I ordered a set of metric hex Allen driver bits . I need 1.5mm for a series of small set screws grub screws So I get one set the 1.5 mm bit spins like a drill bit in the hex socket. I have only one bent Allen key that works so I really needed these . So like a dam fool I ordered another set thinking maybe a fluke Second set same thing so I write a one star review poor quality. Then I get email from the company support, they say try the 5/64 “ one well it doesn’t take much measuring to see this isn’t going to work either butbibgoband measure then try itvyep doesn’t work. Not even close so I go back and measure the 1.5mm driver . Lo and behold it’s slightly tapered so I could cut it off a little but then I have a make do tool that potentially could round off the little hex leaving me with trying to remove a tiny set scre grub screw from an irrireplaceble part. So I send a follow up note to support. Stating that I’m not some ignoamus and that it doesn’t take a genius to figure out the concept of trying something that might work . Then I get another note saying the 5/64 will positively work. Ok now I’ve had it . I wasn’t going to send this cheap chinesium part set back but now I have two of them dollars and cents no longer matter. Amazon is pretty good about guaranteed returns if you do it in the time frame . So I enter the return goods arena. This is pure Mickey Mouse club thing but my toes have been stepped on once too often . So Amazon sends the return ticket with a note that UPS will pick up today in the morning . I read down a little and note my phone number is completely wrong and the address information has an error . So I call ups . They want all the tracking numbers and Amazon numbers . Well I don’t see very well and I have double vision to boot . The printing is so small I have to use double magnifying glass just to see it . So I call well I don’t get anyone in English speaking country . Now I’m really hostile . So I call again and wait . They say I have to go to Amazon I said I got up early to make sure I could meet the ups truck . It’s pouring rain they are not allowed to come into your home . Fine , I dig out my umbrella. They are 3 hours lateslready. So now I’ll probably spend the rest of the day dealing with Amazon. I’d just eat the junk but it’s principal now . I’ll stir the pot until it boils over . I should have just gone over to harbor freight I guess . I’ll dig in my misc box , maybe I’ll find remnants of an old set

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 12, 2022)

You will find everything but the one you need.


----------



## 33k in the air (Aug 12, 2022)

bentwings said:


> This thread is nearly as old as I am
> So I’ll add something new. I ordered a set of metric hex Allen driver bits . I need 1.5mm for a series of small set screws grub screws So I get one set the 1.5 mm bit spins like a drill bit in the hex socket. I have only one bent Allen key that works so I really needed these . So like a dam fool I ordered another set thinking maybe a fluke Second set same thing so I write a one star review poor quality. Then I get email from the company support, they say try the 5/64 “ one well it doesn’t take much measuring to see this isn’t going to work either butbibgoband measure then try itvyep doesn’t work. Not even close so I go back and measure the 1.5mm driver . Lo and behold it’s slightly tapered so I could cut it off a little but then I have a make do tool that potentially could round off the little hex leaving me with trying to remove a tiny set scre grub screw from an irrireplaceble part. So I send a follow up note to support. Stating that I’m not some ignoamus and that it doesn’t take a genius to figure out the concept of trying something that might work . Then I get another note saying the 5/64 will positively work. Ok now I’ve had it . I wasn’t going to send this cheap chinesium part set back but now I have two of them dollars and cents no longer matter. Amazon is pretty good about guaranteed returns if you do it in the time frame . So I enter the return goods arena. This is pure Mickey Mouse club thing but my toes have been stepped on once too often . So Amazon sends the return ticket with a note that UPS will pick up today in the morning . I read down a little and note my phone number is completely wrong and the address information has an error . So I call ups . They want all the tracking numbers and Amazon numbers . Well I don’t see very well and I have double vision to boot . The printing is so small I have to use double magnifying glass just to see it . So I call well I don’t get anyone in English speaking country . Now I’m really hostile . So I call again and wait . They say I have to go to Amazon I said I got up early to make sure I could meet the ups truck . It’s pouring rain they are not allowed to come into your home . Fine , I dig out my umbrella. They are 3 hours lateslready. So now I’ll probably spend the rest of the day dealing with Amazon. I’d just eat the junk but it’s principal now . I’ll stir the pot until it boils over . I should have just gone over to harbor freight I guess . I’ll dig in my misc box , maybe I’ll find remnants of an old set



As Roseanne Roseannadanna famously said, it's always something.


----------



## special ed (Aug 12, 2022)

Fight on brother!


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 12, 2022)

Training scheduled at work on one of my days off. Driving into town, I had the suspicion that we'd get there and then a bunch of hurry-up-and-wait would screw up the last day of my weekend.

It started panning out exactly that way. The monitor for which we were training was not installed because our IT guy is pretty much a cockwomble who needs two shots at every job. This was no different, trying to hang a 42" monitor into 5/8" drywall without even having a studfinder in his toolbox. So after about fifteen minutes, I left. I'll train on scheduled time and do leave my damned days off alone already.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2022)

I don't work over-time; the are 7 company days and 7 George days. It works out nicely

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2022)

Overtime? What is that?

Haven’t really had to work OT since I laid the wrenches down 6 years ago. Even though I am salaried, my company will actually pay me OT if I have to work it, or I can flex the time if I want. That’s what I usually do. Lets say I have to work an hour over on a Monday and a Tuesday, I’ll just take two hours off on Friday and do something with the family instead. Time with my kiddos is way more valuable than hour or two more on my paycheck. *Work-Life Balance for the win!*

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 12, 2022)

I haven't worked over time in 10 years. Hell, I haven't worked in 10 years ! I'm retired.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 12, 2022)

OT is when the wife comes in to your work room and asks "Honey can you do....................................."? Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2022)

Picked up a 25kg bag of sugar at work just now, nearly had a hernia and am now wondering how did i cary that much and sometimes a bit more whilst jumping from a C-130 ?


Ah yes it because I'm 32 years older now

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Aug 14, 2022)

Finally had a chance to unload the argon/co2 bottle for the MIG welder I got for my shop last year. Had a heck of a time getting it unloaded, as I could barely pick it up. Put it in the tank holder on the cart and it doesn't fit... Got it and the cart chained to a work table in the garage, as I don't like it not fitting the cart and I don't want to risk bottle rocketing it should they tip over.

Now I have to build a cart that will handle this size bottle and find a hoisting clamp to get it in and out of the truck when I need to have it filled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 17, 2022)

Taking 4 days off from work and being more pi$$ed off afterwards that I was before!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 17, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Taking 4 days off from work and being more pi$$ed off afterwards that I was before!!!


I am laughing with you, not at you.


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 17, 2022)

I have gone back to work for a rest many times over the years

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 18, 2022)

Then you realize that work was more restful than time off.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 18, 2022)

at6 said:


> Then you realize that work was more restful that time off.


Nope, the time off was perfectly fine, the returning to work just got on my bad nerve (yes, I've only got one bad nerve left and its getting worn out).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 18, 2022)

I repainted the propeller for my Ercoupe and was mindful of the fact that the FAA requires propellers to be marked at the tips to help ensure people can see them and thus not walk into them. I looked at a 35 plus year old copy of FAA Advisory Circular 43-13 and found they required the last 4 inches of each blade be painted with a non-reflective yellow-orange color both front and back. But I new that document had been revised at least a couple of times since then and wanted to get the current standards. I could not find any reference to that requirement, either in the later version of AC43-13 or the Advisory Circular that deals specifically with propellers!

I did a search on line and was very amused to see the photo pop up that I had posted here of the Monogram 1/32 F3F-3 I had built and had been careful to paint the tips of the prop in the three colors used in the 1930's - but no real info on current FAA requirements. I have no idea why the FAA made it so hard to find; it still must be a requirement, somewhere. 

Shucks, maybe I'll paint the Ercoupe prop tip in the 1930's style, three 4 inch bands of yellow, dark blue, and red.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 18, 2022)

Post the picture of it. I'd like to see photos of your Ercoupe.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 19, 2022)

Yeah, I already posted one, sometime. Not sure which thread. Here is another:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 19, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Yeah, I already posted one, sometime. Not sure which thread. Here is another:
> View attachment 682881


Now that's the right color for an aeroplane! Have you considered red and white horizontal stripes on the rudders to go with those fancy propellor tips?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2022)

What a beaut! <damn you>

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 19, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> What a beaut! <damn you>


Jealousy doesn't suit you. It fits me like a glove, though.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 19, 2022)

Actually the older copy of the FAA standards says you are supposed to paint the tips of the prop both front and back. After all you could walk into one from behind, too. But I do not like the idea of an orange, yellow, or white circle in front of the windshield. So I'll leave the back just flat black.

I am considering painting the leading edges of the wing red, as a means of fighting corrosion. The early ones did some of that, although they had fabric covered wings and thus had to paint them something. Looked good, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 19, 2022)

That looks really nice! Now add some red dot stars and we're talking.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 2, 2022)

ME annoyed me today. I am not very good at safety wiring bolts and screws. I safety wired the prop bolts today and, like usual, I have to be satisfied with safety wire actually being installed, probably not put on backwards, and that I did not run out of band aides to stem the blood flow from the cuts. I am in favor of the safety wiring practice but not very good at it. When an A&P looks at my safety wiring he usually does not say a word but just strips it out and does it himself, kind of like you would not fuss at a two year old for filling his pockets with mud or painting the family cat. What would be the point?

Back in the late 1980's a USAF officer with the ATF SPO said that the SPO director and Deputy SPO director decided to get some practical experience and went out and changed the engine on an F-15. Perhaps that was commendable, but as a result of that they vowed it was henceforth a policy for the ATF program that NO SAFETY WIRE would be used. Now, both those guys were no doubt far worse at safety wiring than I am, and as a result of their own incompetence directed the stuff be eliminated. Given that the F-22 cost something like 10 quadtrillion bucks each and I have to wonder how much of that was because two ham-fisted untrained manager types did not like getting their fingers stuck with stainless steel wire. 

And yes, I painted the cat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> ME annoyed me today. I am not very good at safety wiring bolts and screws. I safety wired the prop bolts today and, like usual, I have to be satisfied with safety wire actually being installed, probably not put on backwards, and that I did not run out of band aides to stem the blood flow from the cuts. I am in favor of the safety wiring practice but not very good at it. When an A&P looks at my safety wiring he usually does not say a word but just strips it out and does it himself, kind of like you would not fuss at a two year old for filling his pockets with mud or painting the family cat. What would be the point?
> 
> Back in the late 1980's a USAF officer with the ATF SPO said that the SPO director and Deputy SPO director decided to get some practical experience and went out and changed the engine on an F-15. Perhaps that was commendable, but as a result of that they vowed it was henceforth a policy for the ATF program that NO SAFETY WIRE would be used. Now, both those guys were no doubt far worse at safety wiring than I am, and as a result of their own incompetence directed the stuff be eliminated. Given that the F-22 cost something like 10 quadtrillion bucks each and I have to wonder how much of that was because two ham-fisted untrained manager types did not like getting their fingers stuck with stainless steel wire.
> 
> And yes, I painted the cat.



Ah good old safety wire. Even as an A&P I was not satisfied with mine all the time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 2, 2022)

and more than once in an awkward location I did it backwards and had to redo it.

I wonder why that never happens when the task is easy?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2022)

Looking at the weather report for next week when I get to Vegas.

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 2, 2022)

Bring a sweater.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Sep 3, 2022)

Mlflyer: Switch to Safe-T-Cable, yeah, it's more expensive, but less of a hassle for a lot of installations. It's all we use on one program. We've even got approved standards for using it to replace cotter keys on certain types of installations.


----------



## tonycat77 (Sep 7, 2022)

Got banned from Alternatehistoryforum for correcting a user about a website that is being accused of some mean stuff online.
I did not defend, nor endorse it, just corrected some info,that was enough for being banned from it.
I feel annoyed but not surprised, the site has gone very politically charged and some great users had already either being banned or left.
I'm looking for good alternatives, i do not know many.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 8, 2022)

I've browsed a few what-if sites and they all seem to end up the same; everyone else is wrong and no one is right. I'd rather stay in reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 8, 2022)

Computers!!!


----------



## GTX (Sep 8, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> I've browsed a few what-if sites and they all seem to end up the same; everyone else is wrong and no one is right. I'd rather stay in reality


Not all What-if sites are like that I can assure you. For instance, Beyond the Sprues (which is mostly about modelling and related) is certainly not.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2022)

There once was a thread about the P-39.....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 8, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> There once was a thread about the P-39.....................


Please don't remind us. It might come back from the dead.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm waiting for the rest of the limerick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 8, 2022)

Today was parent orientation at my daughter's school. The new headmaster's speech could be summed up as, "The beatings will continue, until morale improves."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 8, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Today was parent orientation at my daughter's school.


Did you ask him if your daughter had to continue carrying her handgun in her backpack or had the school yet approved open carry?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 8, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm waiting for the rest of the limerick.


..It thought tumbles and rolls were Devine...
As it climbed to the fray
The gas went away
Sez experts of P-39.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 8, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> ..It thought tumbles and rolls were Devine...


It had tricycle gear, and a cannon to fear...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 8, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> It had tricycle gear, and a cannon to fear...


Tho' not by the Me one oh nines


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 8, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Did you ask him if your daughter had to continue carrying her handgun in her backpack or had the school yet approved open carry?


In Minnesota? Pointing with your thumb cocked back results in the school going into lockdown until the SWAT team shows up.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2022)

The P-39 was quick and nimble,
'bout the size of a thimble.

With nary a warning and without a doubt,
a wrong tug on the stick would bring it about.

Ass over teacup, it'll jig,
and to find your carcass, six feet they'll dig.

* This is an old limirick (set to off-key singing and alot of alcohol at the local pub) that I just made up.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm stuck. 
..If it climbed to great height
..it gave pilots a fright....


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 8, 2022)

♪Don't give me a P-39.
The engine is mounted behind.
They'll tumble and spin and auger you in,
Don't give me a P-39.♫

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 8, 2022)

Did you make that up just now? Sounds familiar.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 8, 2022)

Fighter Pilot University :: Give Me Operations







www.fighterpilotuniversity.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tonycat77 (Sep 10, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> In Minnesota? Pointing with your thumb cocked back results in the school going into lockdown until the SWAT team shows up.


Wish i could rate this horrifying.
No wonder our kids are getting screwed in the head.
My aunt had her first kid just 5 years ago, wouldn't let the baby even crawl on the ground or go outside due to germs, she was always sick, but she never understood, a child needs to explore, hurt itself a little to learn, create some calluses in the spirit and body to protect themselves.
When she nearly died of a simple cold, she finally learned and let the girl explore and go on the ground, and put weird stuff on her mouth, etc.
Now's shes a healthy kid.
I'm not saying we should spartan raise kids, but i think there's a balance to life.








Are Playgrounds Too Safe? Some Play Specialists Say Yes


Should playgrounds be a little less safe? That's what some play specialists are advocating.




www.wbur.org






> Newer playgrounds are often made with a rubbery floor surface instead of more traditional options, like mulch or asphalt. The rubber provides a soft ground for children to fall on. The idea, of course, is to keep children playing safer.
> 
> But the nonprofit play:groundNYC says lowering children's risks on the playground is not equal to increasing their safety.
> 
> "What the spongy surface playgrounds don't do is teach kids that there is a consequence to falling, and they won't learn anything from it," says play:groundNYC Executive Director Rebecca Faulkner. "The spongy surface really just teaches them that the ground is soft, which, of course, it's not."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 10, 2022)

tonycat77 said:


> Wish i could rate this horrifying.
> No wonder our kids are getting screwed in the head.
> My aunt had her first kid just 5 years ago, wouldn't let the baby even crawl on the ground or go outside due to germs, she was always sick, but she never understood, a child needs to explore, hurt itself a little to learn, create some calluses in the spirit and body to protect themselves.
> When she nearly died of a simple cold, she finally learned and let the girl explore and go on the ground, and put weird stuff on her mouth, etc.
> ...


I remember taking my kids to the park when they were very little. They would climb to the platform at the top of the slide and leap off into the sand below. Brush themselves off, and do it again. 
Oh! The looks of horror from the moms!
Needless to say, they grew up to be Marines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 10, 2022)

In Illinois they have passed the the Safe-T-Act to make things "Safer."


The new law eliminates cash bail for almost every crime, including 2nd-degree murder, kidnapping, and armed robbery.
Criminals with ankle bracelet locators who don't show up to court can't be pursued for 48 hours, giving them ample time to drive almost anywhere in North America.
Police will no longer be able to remove trespassers from your property.







Sure looks safer for ciminals. Glad I have no need to go anywhere near there!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 10, 2022)

Lawlessness enforcement.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2022)

Holy Fricken Gees

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 10, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Lawlessness enforcement.



Clearly, we need some Undocumented Law Enforcement Officers.

"Police will no longer be able to remove trespassers from your property."

Will Solid Waste Disposal accomplish this instead?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 10, 2022)

If it's properly bagged.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tonycat77 (Sep 10, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Lawlessness enforcement.


Anarcho tyranny:


> A stage of governmental dysfunction in which the state is anarchically hopeless at coping with large matters but ruthlessly tyrannical in the enforcement of small ones.


This isn't a fluke, it's always designed to be that way.


MIflyer said:


> In Illinois they have passed the the Safe-T-Act to make things "Safer."
> 
> 
> The new law eliminates cash bail for almost every crime, including 2nd-degree murder, kidnapping, and armed robbery.
> ...


Now try to insult a goverment official, joke about Chicago's mayor hairline or be mean online.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 10, 2022)

You'll note that Improper Pronoun Use is not listed among the "non-detainable offenses."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 12, 2022)

So, if a remove a trespasser with the front bumper of my car while I am drunk and under the infleunce of meth I can't be detained?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Where i live i had trainer once. Son of a well know family of sportsman. Butch guys and i may say girls. Found a guy in the shop. Threatened the girl with a knife that he found in the butcher shop and a screwdriver. Boys (3) came down to see what was wrong. He stabbed one of them. But soon they had him. Held him down. Called the police. To make a story short they were all convicted and had to pay money for damages. He was out of the police station before them. The next time a different burglar was in the shop, they kicked the crap out off said burgler, handcuffed him with a bike lock a street away then called the cops. No one tried it again. Advice of a street cop.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 13, 2022)

Spending 4 hours at the auto shop after being told that it would be a hour. After that the problem wasn't fixed, rescheduled appointment and just got the confirmation back and the description of the problem is completely opposite of what I told them so they probably didn't diagnose the correct problem in the first place. Now have to bring it back once more. This time I'll put a sheet of paper on the dash explaining the issue in words even the slowest amongst us can understand (I hope),

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 13, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Spending 4 hours at the auto shop after being told that it would be a hour. After that the problem wasn't fixed, rescheduled appointment and just got the confirmation back and the description of the problem is completely opposite of what I told them so they probably didn't diagnose the correct problem in the first place. Now have to bring it back once more. This time I'll put a sheet of paper on the dash explaining the issue in words even the slowest amongst us can understand (I hope),


They must be a Dealer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Sep 13, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Clearly, we need some Undocumented Law Enforcement Officers.
> 
> "Police will no longer be able to remove trespassers from your property."
> 
> Will Solid Waste Disposal accomplish this instead?


Maybe Charles Bronson had a good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 13, 2022)

manta22 said:


> They must be a Dealer.


Yep.. Told them a half dozen times that the high beam lights come on intermittantly when you press the lever forward, but always work when the left is pulled backwards. Of coarse they wrote it down that pulling backwards does not work. Repair coordinator guy said he checked it himself before he came and got me. 
Just proves once again that if you don't do it yourself someone else will just "F" it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 13, 2022)

Is this that fancy new truck you bought?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 13, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Is this that fancy new truck you bought?


New to me. Nothing fancy, just a 2019 Colorado WT, the cheapest model you can get. I did buy the extended warranty though 9major rip off, but what do you do).


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 13, 2022)

Tomorrow is the second anniversary of starting at this hellhole of a project my company has me assigned to


----------



## manta22 (Sep 13, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> Tomorrow is the second anniversary of starting at this hellhole of a project my company has me assigned to










Been there... This is the name of a New Zealand Coffee bar.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 13, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> Tomorrow is the second anniversary of starting at this hellhole of a project my company has me assigned to

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> Tomorrow is the second anniversary of starting at this hellhole of a project my company has me assigned to


Funny I didn't realize you worked for the same company as I did.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 15, 2022)

A recent scientific paper pointed out these facts. This is rather like saying in 1944, "No study confirming the origins of the 7 Dec 41 attack on Pearl Harbor has yet been accomplished."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Sep 19, 2022)

Got skunked on an A4 oxygen bottle and regulator for my Fairchild project. First one I’ve seen on fleabay since I started looking for one, back in 2016. Normally find them other places, where they were sold weeks or months prior at various small auction or antique sites.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 20, 2022)

Tried to volunteer at my kid's school. They require a background check. Tried to initiate the background check using the link they sent me. The system database has me at the wrong school! 
I could just use that as an excuse not to volunteer, I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 20, 2022)

Inadequate manuals and technical data annoyed me - again. I finally got the Ercoupe cranked up for test run yesterday and things went pretty well. There was a bad drop on the Right magneto, which I traced to spark plug wire that was not tight. The other problem was the "Alternator Failure" light was blinking, although it was charging. Good news was that nothing was leaking.

Today I did another test run and confirmed that the ignition problem was fixed but the Alternator light was still blinking. Okay, so I got out the manufacturer troubleshooting chart and started down it. Step One was to make sure the alternator was grounded at terminal F2. Okay, so I had put a heavy ground lead from the airframe firewall to under one of the alternator mounting nuts but removed it when the A&P pointed out it was keeping the nut from getting proper thread engagement. No problem, I'd just add another strap from terminal F2 to airframe ground. Only.... the installation drawing for the alternator does not show where F2 is located on the alternator. And there is no obvious grounding lug on the alternator. And there is no connection I can find marked "F2" on the alternator.

So I will have to e-mail Hartzel and ask them where I ground the alternator given that they have not provided any terminal to do so nor explained where "F2" is located.

My first job out of college I often had to rewrite badly written manuals, and my standards for decent manuals are very high. But w are not talking about anything complex in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 20, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> Got skunked on an A4 oxygen bottle and regulator for my Fairchild project.


Tinker AFB OK is the main ALC for that kind of stuff.


----------



## at6 (Sep 21, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> In Illinois they have passed the the Safe-T-Act to make things "Safer."
> 
> 
> The new law eliminates cash bail for almost every crime, including 2nd-degree murder, kidnapping, and armed robbery.
> ...


And I thought it was bad in California.


----------



## at6 (Sep 21, 2022)

Campaign ads. One politician calling his opponent a politician. That's a turd calling another turd a turd. I will be glad when election season is "over". Politics are banned here for good reason and all political ads should be banned from television.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2022)

at6 said:


> Campaign ads. One politician calling his opponent a politician. That's a turd calling another turd a turd. I will be glad when election season is "over". Politics are banned here for good reason and all political ads should be banned from television.



Yet you still talk politics here? Like a true politician do you need to try and have the last word in?



The No Politics rule by the way has been eased when being discussed in certain topics and in certain settings, and as long as it pertains to the topic/thread at hand, and as long as it is not insulting or derogative.

For now that is. We’ll see how much longer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 22, 2022)

Instagram, Whatsapp and VPN services are not working here!



https://www.google.com/search?q=mahsa+amini&hl=en&sxsrf=ALiCzsZ3287OIdjiV-dZsL92w5UQz6hyGg:1663833237164&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjD0MPo9af6AhWfhv0HHZLBCmgQ0pQJCBg&biw=412&bih=817&dpr=1.75



She was not first, and she will not be last!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2022)

ebay.co.uk seem to be down, all I get is "bad request"....🤨🤔


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2022)

Possibly there's a warning put out about you

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2022)

Bad RequestPlease contact your administrator with the error code: 0.6ce41602.1664133309.7ec672ad


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2022)

Just checked, I can get in. What you want? I'll take a 20% fee

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 25, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Bad RequestPlease contact *your* *administrator* with the error code: 0.6ce41602.1664133309.7ec672ad


Don’t understand what you have to contact me and Wojtek for?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Don’t understand what you have to contact me and Wojtek for?





 Marcel
, go home....you're drunk! 🥴🤯🤪😉😆😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 27, 2022)

It's time for my annual fall cold. Each year with the first cold snap I get sick.
Nose looks like Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer. Up half the night coughing and blowing my nose. Eyes watering so bad, I'm half blinded. 
Other than that, I feel great.
Except when I cough so hard my arms go numb.


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 27, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> It's time for my annual fall cold. Each year with the first cold snap I get sick.


Know what you mean. It got down to 84F for a high here and my nose started dripping.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 27, 2022)

My dog Sunny brought a dead squirrel into the house today. It was not very recently deceased, so I think she found it after it fell off a phone line and expired. I shrieked and she right away dropped it and got the idea that I was not pleased with the gift. Then I had to go out to the storage building and got a shovel so I could pick it up and bury it in the front yard.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 28, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> My dog Sunny brought a dead squirrel into the house today. It was not very recently deceased, so I think she found it after it fell off a phone line and expired. I shrieked and she right away dropped it and got the idea that I was not pleased with the gift. Then I had to go out to the storage building and got a shovel so I could pick it up and bury it in the front yard.


You should have rewarded her. She brought dinner.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 29, 2022)

Since my last visit, I've got this message, when I tried to login here and many other sites.

Blockade and censorship is not just for well known "applications", but also games and international forums.

Mobile internet cut off from midday to midnight, and slowed the broadband / home internet services.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Sep 29, 2022)

A WW2 US 2000 lbs bomb found at Ouistreham yesterday.
2600 peoples evacuated.
The local EOD guys will have some work.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 29, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 688981
> 
> 
> Since my last visit, I've got this message, when I tried to login here and many other sites.
> ...


Be safe Bro'.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

With above.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 29, 2022)

Yes, stay safe.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 29, 2022)

What is it with Decal printers????????????????????
Worse than electricians....... not an F'n work for three weeks
it's holding up GB55 finish!!!!!!!!!! Dead in the water I am...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 2, 2022)

Needed a number of items over the weekend. Took the time to check online that everyone had what I was after....Nope, out of 7 items, at various stores and locations, I only managed to get one, the 91% isopropyl alcohol, for cleaning some steel stock prior to Dykeming it. Everything else was either out, or unlocatable when I got to the store.


----------



## manta22 (Oct 2, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> Needed a number of items over the weekend. Took the time to check online that everyone had what I was after....Nope, out of 7 items, at various stores and locations, I only managed to get one, the 91% isopropyl alcohol, for cleaning some steel stock prior to Dykeming it. Everything else was either out, or unlocatable when I got to the store.


Home Depot carries denatured alcohol. That's what I use to clean metal before spraying on primer. It's essentially ethyl alcohol.


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 2, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Home Depot carries denatured alcohol. That's what I use to clean metal before spraying on primer. It's essentially ethyl alcohol.


Yep, we use 50%, 70% and 91% for the most part at work for various cleaning processes, but at times I have to get some 99%. In this case, it's a home project, so ended up with it at wallyworld, as it was 1/4 of the HomeDept price for the same stuff, but in two bottles instead of a tin can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Barrett (Oct 3, 2022)

The two AHs who race their damn motorcycles down the street anytime between 11 p.m. and 7 a.m. Glad to see the local PD and even the sheriff's office with Radar Officers monitoring the area more often...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 6, 2022)

Got to work tonight and forgot my sweatshirt at home. No problem as there is a windbreaker in my gear bag. Got the “windbreaker” out at lunch and opened it......part of it popped open under heavy spring tension. Turns out it’s an outdoor play house and tunnel for the cats. Winds blowing about 5-10 knots thru the hangar, temps about 61 degrees and my fingers are turning blue. Will probably run max heat in the truck all the way home when I get off.

We’ve got a bunch of ops checks going on and I need to be on the hangar floor, or I’d go hide in the can, which is about the warmest room around right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 14, 2022)

Just got this book in 





And it is missing pages 119, 120, 121, 122

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 14, 2022)

Shortround6 said:


> Just got this book in
> View attachment 690715
> 
> And it is missing pages 119, 120, 121, 122


Perhaps sending an e-mail to the publisher might help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2022)

Spending the night between Friday and Saturday, driving the big white bus five times.... something that I ate didn't really agree with me I guess....feel totally drained! Only eaten 🍊 since and that's it....😆😂


----------



## at6 (Oct 17, 2022)

You ate the Haggis?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

at6 said:


> You ate the Haggis?


No he is filling the Haggis.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2022)

I love my spicy haggis....behave yourselves! 😉😆😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 19, 2022)

Water rates going up 10% in January. Electric up 15%. Natural gas up 41%. Property taxes up 36%. Groceries is less because I don't have money left to buy any.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 19, 2022)

Ouch.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 19, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Water rates going up 10% in January. Electric up 15%. Natural gas up 41%. Property taxes up 36%. Groceries is less because I don't have money left to buy any.


That's not good attall......!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2022)

You ain’t kidding about grocery prices skyrocketing. Having two fast growing boys does not help me either.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 20, 2022)

Figure were all in the same boat at the moment.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 20, 2022)

I just like to bellyache when I'm paying the bills. Just glad I can still get 10 hours overtime a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2022)

Not being able to afford groceries is my new diet plan!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 20, 2022)

Have some bacon to tide you over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 24, 2022)

I took this picture the day after I had spent 3 hours picking up all the leaves

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Oct 24, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> I took this picture the day after I had spent 3 hours picking up all the leaves
> 
> View attachment 691656


Not being picky but I think you missed some.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2022)

No wonder, just the Fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 24, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> I took this picture the day after I had spent 3 hours picking up all the leaves
> 
> View attachment 691656


I'm laughing with you, not at you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Oct 24, 2022)

Wurger said:


> No wonder, just the Fall.


"No wonder, just the Fall"....I guess it's time for the lions to start migrating then. "Pride goeth before the fall" you know.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 24, 2022)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 24, 2022)

Memories of youth scuffing feet through the leaves, I still do it today.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Memories of youth scuffing feet through the leaves, I still do it today.



So do I.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 24, 2022)

I'll be doing this 3 or 4 more times. Note all the leaves still in the trees


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 24, 2022)

Great for the compost.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 26, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Great for the compost.


Yep, that's where it will end up. My compost pile is already 12' x 5' x 4' high just from this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 26, 2022)

Dear scheduling dept.,
If you promise to have a customer's order ready in a week, don't sit on it for eight days before releasing it to production.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 28, 2022)

I let my son drive my car today. The plan was for him to drive to the auto shop to pick up his car, leave my car there, then my daughter would drive me there to pick up my car on the way home from work. A few minutes after he left work, I get a call. "Dad, you're not going to believe this. I just got rear-ended"
He had stopped to allow a bicyclist to cross before proceeding into a roundabout, and got hit by a car that was looking for traffic approaching from the left.
Eight months. I've had the car eight months. Fortunately, my son is ok, and the damage appears repairable. Still, eight f....ing months.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 28, 2022)

That's tough.


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 28, 2022)

Glad your son is OK.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 28, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Memories of youth scuffing feet through the leaves, I still do it today.


Growing old is mandatory. Growing up is optional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 28, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Water rates going up 10% in January. Electric up 15%. Natural gas up 41%. Property taxes up 36%. Groceries is less because I don't have money left to buy any.


Don't forget the skyrocketing mortage rate.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 1, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> I took this picture the day after I had spent 3 hours picking up all the leaves
> 
> View attachment 691656


Ouch, that is painful.

Very nice house, BTW.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 1, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Don't forget the skyrocketing mortage rate.


Yup. This is putting pressure on home building. Since much of my job is providing material for new construction, I'm very nervous about a slowdown.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yup. This is putting pressure on home building. Since much of my job is providing material for new construction, I'm very nervous about a slowdown.


Yeah, the real state market could take some damage but is not expected to be as severe as the 2008 hit, at least in the USA. A strong job market drive inflation up but help peoples keep and change jobs. Hope you could surf the waves.

Here in Europe could be harder, specially with the energie costs balloning (although we have some respite in the last weeks)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Don't forget the skyrocketing mortage rate.



Having just bought a new house back in May I can fully attest to how painful this is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Yup. This is putting pressure on home building. Since much of my job is providing material for new construction, I'm very nervous about a slowdown.



Yeap, we wanted to build originally. Had a consult with a builder, and decided it was not happening.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I let my son drive my car today. The plan was for him to drive to the auto shop to pick up his car, leave my car there, then my daughter would drive me there to pick up my car on the way home from work. A few minutes after he left work, I get a call. "Dad, you're not going to believe this. I just got rear-ended"
> He had stopped to allow a bicyclist to cross before proceeding into a roundabout, and got hit by a car that was looking for traffic approaching from the left.
> Eight months. I've had the car eight months. Fortunately, my son is ok, and the damage appears repairable. Still, eight f....ing months.


I hate roundabouts!!! Concept is OK, people not knowing to to yield to the vehicle already in the beginning of the roundabout is the issue, People in Minnesota don't seem to get the concept. I can't count the time I've been totally cut off while in a roundabout and the only reason I did not get his as I could just tell the other moron wasn't going to stop.

I think the first rule to teach any new driver is to expect that the guy in the other car is a complete idiot and don't be a complete idiot yourself!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 3, 2022)

I only use my cellphone when I am out of town and for some time now it has displayed the warning that my voicemail inbox was full. I was not concerned about that because I did not even know how to access the voicemail but this morning I decided to figure out how to go clean out that mailbox. My insurance company offers a discount if you install an application on your cellphone that enables them to monitor your driving, and I might want to use that.

Turned out that I had twenty voicemail messages and 18 of them were identical robocalls offering a car warranty, the other two being calls from friends that were OBE long ago.


----------



## Viking1066 (Nov 3, 2022)

Having to have two days of PD. 2 hours of emotional regulation. I had to regulate to rush to get here lol.


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 3, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> My insurance company offers a discount if you install an application on your cellphone that enables them to monitor your driving, and I might want to use that.


Look very carefully at the terms and conditions....The couple of times I looked at the one offered to me, they were not only very invasive, but simply a couple of hard stops or sudden movements were enough to kill the discount. Tracking and recording every movement of my vehicle is not high on my list of allowable things.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 3, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> I only use my cellphone when I am out of town and for some time now it has displayed the warning that my voicemail inbox was full. I was not concerned about that because I did not even know how to access the voicemail but this morning I decided to figure out how to go clean out that mailbox. My insurance company offers a discount if you install an application on your cellphone that enables them to monitor your driving, and I might want to use that.
> 
> Turned out that I had twenty voicemail messages and 18 of them were identical robocalls offering a car warranty, the other two being calls from friends that were OBE long ago.


Big Brother watching. No discount is worth it

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2022)

Audit at work.

Pulled up for things that previous chef was allowed to get away with !


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 3, 2022)

"Blame the new guy." _An American tradition!_

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 3, 2022)

rochie said:


> Pulled up for things that previous chef was allowed to get away with !


A program manager is replaced and he tells the new guy to look at the three envelopes he left in his desk. The new Program Manager opens the envelope numbered "1" and finds a note inside that says: "When you hit your first serious problem blame, me, the previous guy. When you hit the second serious problem open Envelope 2."

So the new PM follows the instructions and found his explanation is accepted.

Then he hits serious problem no. 2. He opens the envelope marked "2" and finds a note that says "Confess and take the blame. Say that you made a mistake and it won't happen again. When you get to third serious problem open Envelope 3."

So the PM takes that approach and finds that it is accepted.

Then the third serious problem arises. He opens Envelope No.3.

Inside he finds a note: "Make out three envelopes."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 3, 2022)

Passing a Kidney stone....

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 3, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> Passing a Kidney stone....


UGHH! My sympathies! I did that once and months was later informed that the pain that day was due to a stone that was on the ragged edge of being too large to pass. X-rays, ultrasounds and CT scans were made and plans were devised for treatment. But when they went looking for more detailed info to guide the "Giant Spark Plug" treatment they could not find the thing any more, which explained that day I peeded dark yellow. I have been a devoted frequent drinker of combusted Hydrogen ever since!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2022)

"Please stay on the line, your call is important to us......" 20 minutes and counting

Reactions: Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 3, 2022)

Your estimated wait time is...
Two...
Hours


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 3, 2022)

All of our representatives are busy helping other customers. 

Push 1 if you want us to call you back at this number...................

Tomorrow.......................................................................................


Maybe.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 3, 2022)

That was not a valid entry.
Goodbye.
<click>

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Nov 3, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> "Please stay on the line, your call is important to us......" 20 minutes and counting
> 
> View attachment 692942​


This reminds me of a friend from England who told me the story about sitting on a train in the underground in London in
the seventies when there were al sorts of problems, mainly to do with breakdowns.

One day the whole lot had been broken down halfway to somewhere so he was sitting waiting.
After half an hour a voice came over the speaker system saying "We are sorry for the delay and the service will resume 
within the next hour".

A man was sitting in front of him reading the paper and without lowering it said in a typically dry English way
"Never mind the time, give us a fookin' date".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 4, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> "Please stay on the line, your call is important to us......" 2


Back when I was working at Tinker AFB the procedure was when you had to make along distance call you called the operator and told them the number you wanted to call. They would call you back when they were ready to put the call through. Then you'd often get some company operator on the other end and explain what you needed to know. And then you'd often get routed around until you found the knowledgeable person. And then when you finally got through and were discussing the technical info you required you'd get cut off because you were limited in the number of minutes you could talk. So, when you finally found who you needed to talk to the first thing was to quickly find his actual personal name and number and give him your actual phone number in case you got cut off.

The reverse could occur, too. I called my old outfit over 25 years after I had left there in order to get some info to support a study for NASA. I looked at the organization webpage, made a guess as to which organization as the right one, called the Tinker AFB operator and asked for the number for that office. She had nothing listed for that. So I tried another organization listed on the website and got the same results. Finally I somehow managed to get a helpful Lt Col on the line and with his help found the organization I was looking for. When they picked up the phone I said, "Hi! I used to work there!" The gentleman who answered the phone responded, "Do you want to come back?" When I told him I had a heck of a time finding their phone number and the website info did not resemble the actual organization structure he replied, "I am not surprised. We've been reorganized three times in the past year."

Nope, I don't wanna go back....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 4, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Back when I was working at Tinker AFB the procedure was when you had to make along distance call you called the operator and told them the number you wanted to call. They would call you back when they were ready to put the call through. Then you'd often get some company operator on the other end and explain what you needed to know. And then you'd often get routed around until you found the knowledgeable person. And then when you finally got through and were discussing the technical info you required you'd get cut off because you were limited in the number of minutes you could talk. So, when you finally found who you needed to talk to the first thing was to quickly find his actual personal name and number and give him your actual phone number in case you got cut off.
> 
> The reverse could occur, too. I called my old outfit over 25 years after I had left there in order to get come info to support a study for NASA. I looked at the organization webpage, made a guess as to which organization as the right one, called the Tinker AFB operator and asked for the number for that office. She had nothing listed for that. So I tried another organization listed on the website and got the same results. Finally I somehow managed to get a helpful Lt Col on the line and with his help found the organization I was looking for. When they picked up the phone I said, "Hi! I used to work there!" The gentleman who answered the phone responded, "Do you want to come back?" When I told him I had a heck of a time finding their phone number and the website info did not resemble the actual organization structure he replied, "I am not surprised. We've been reorganized three times in the past year."
> 
> Nope, I don't wanna go back....


When I was in the reserves our unit got reflagged at least once a year. Most of us never caught up with the unit patch changes.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 9, 2022)

No Oostwold airshow next year. Last 2 were cancelled because of Covid. Will we ever get it back again?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2022)

Darn ! Karl and I were hoping to get there if possible !


----------



## hawkeye2an (Nov 10, 2022)

My granddaughter (15) said "papa, your computer would run a lot faster if you got rid of all these cookies". So she proceeded to take it back to DEFAULT SETTINGS, AUGH !!!!! Should have been watching, got distracted by the two younger granddaughters. No Office Programs, Facebook won't let me log in because it doesn't recognize the device. Took it to Best Buy, Geek boys pretty much said sorry. They did put Office back on, but the new one does not let you save cropped images as JPEGs, eliminating most of what I do with history stuff such as old newspaper articles. Spent the last week trying to figure out all the passwords I need. It has taught me to put those on my external hard-drive. My nephew is an IT guy and he says he has an old version of Office that he can put on, NEXT WEEK. So maybe 2 weeks after this happened, I'll be back where I started. Started a new FB page, WOW, getting everything back on there is months worth of work at least. Oh and to top it all off, the computer is SLOWER!!!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 10, 2022)

How do you lose office by throwing away cookies? She must have done something else.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

Marcel said:


> How do you lose office by throwing away cookies? She must have done something else.





hawkeye2an said:


> . So she proceeded to take it back to DEFAULT SETTINGS,


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

hawkeye2an said:


> My granddaughter (15) said "papa, your computer would run a lot faster if you got rid of all these cookies". So she proceeded to take it back to DEFAULT SETTINGS, AUGH !!!!! Should have been watching, got distracted by the two younger granddaughters. No Office Programs, Facebook won't let me log in because it doesn't recognize the device. Took it to Best Buy, Geek boys pretty much said sorry. They did put Office back on, but the new one does not let you save cropped images as JPEGs, eliminating most of what I do with history stuff such as old newspaper articles. Spent the last week trying to figure out all the passwords I need. It has taught me to put those on my external hard-drive. My nephew is an IT guy and he says he has an old version of Office that he can put on, NEXT WEEK. So maybe 2 weeks after this happened, I'll be back where I started. Started a new FB page, WOW, getting everything back on there is months worth of work at least. Oh and to top it all off, the computer is SLOWER!!!








Recovery options in Windows


Learn about the recovery options in Windows. Find out how to reset your PC, go back to a previous version of Windows, or use media to reinstall Windows.




support.microsoft.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (Nov 10, 2022)

Marcel said:


> How do you lose office by throwing away cookies? She must have done something else.


Yes, DEFAULT. I'll check out what you posted, thanks.


----------



## manta22 (Nov 10, 2022)

hawkeye2an said:


> Yes, DEFAULT. I'll check out what you posted, thanks.


It's a good idea to have a big external hard drive (>2T bytes) and back your system up regularly.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 10, 2022)

Backups? We don't need no stinking backups!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 10, 2022)

Two days this week got tagged to help launch delivery aircraft right at my lunch time. Grrrrr....finally get to sit down and grab a snack about 40 minutes before quitting time. Love waking up the southwest side of town with jets leaving in full burner.


----------



## 33k in the air (Nov 15, 2022)

I love when YouTube just up and decides to shadow ban one's ability to comment on videos for no legitimate reason. No mean or controversial words in the comment or reply, doesn't matter what channel or video subject, I post a comment or reply, refresh the page, and the comment or reply isn't there. It never went through even though YouTube said it went through. This happens even after multiple tries.

Good job, YouTube.

Fix your site.

And stop being censorious jerks.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 16, 2022)

Poor sleep last night. Shortly after going to bed last night started to get massive calf cramps in my left leg, tried to stretch, no go. Bent my leg at the knees and stretched and my hamstring muscle would cramp up. Got up, drank a cup of water, came back, drank more water, ate some salty crackers, came back. This went on for an hour or so. After finally getting rid of the cramps I started needing to use the backroom from drinking all the water!!! You just can't win. Then to top it off woke up to a bloody nose this morning!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Poor sleep last night. Shortly after going to bed last night started to get massive calf cramps in my left leg, tried to stretch, no go. Bent my leg at the knees and stretched and my hamstring muscle would cramp up. Got up, drank a cup of water, came back, drank more water, ate some salty crackers, came back. This went on for an hour or so. After finally getting rid of the cramps I started needing to use the backroom from drinking all the water!!! You just can't win. Then to top it off woke up to a bloody nose this morning!!!



Magnesium. Take magnesium supplements. I used to get calf cramps as well when sleeping. Turned out it was magnesium deficiency.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 16, 2022)

Been there done that with the cramps. My problem is low potassium rather than the magnesium. 

Last night was using one heel to scratch the other calf and the inner quad muscle decided to get a knot in it. 20 seconds later, I’m half on the bed, half on the bedside table trying to maintain a very contorted position that minimized the pain and left me try to massage the knot out. Wife was a bit freaked out, but nowhere as much as the cats were.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm sure mine was caused by shoveling the first snowfall of the year up in the Great White North. Wet and heavy, and since I've not done much in the ways of exercising in the last couple months it's coming back to bite me. Going to have to keep a bunch of Banana's next to the bed.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 16, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> Wife was a bit freaked out, but nowhere as much as the cats were.


Ah. That would explain the bloody nose.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 16, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Poor sleep last night. Shortly after going to bed last night started to get massive calf cramps in my left leg, tried to stretch, no go. Bent my leg at the knees and stretched and my hamstring muscle would cramp up. Got up, drank a cup of water, came back, drank more water, ate some salty crackers, came back. This went on for an hour or so. After finally getting rid of the cramps I started needing to use the backroom from drinking all the water!!! You just can't win. Then to top it off woke up to a bloody nose this morning!!!


On the plus side, you woke up in the morning.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 16, 2022)

Quick relief is about an ounce of pickle juice. It has the salt, Magnesium and potassium and is absorbed in less than 5 minutes. I used to get cramps in both legs at the same time (Fall on the floor) until a cousin told me about pickle juice right from the jar.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 16, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Poor sleep last night. Shortly after going to bed last night started to get massive calf cramps in my left leg, tried to stretch, no go. Bent my leg at the knees and stretched and my hamstring muscle would cramp up. Got up, drank a cup of water, came back, drank more water, ate some salty crackers, came back. This went on for an hour or so. After finally getting rid of the cramps I started needing to use the backroom from drinking all the water!!! You just can't win. Then to top it off woke up to a bloody nose this morning!!!


Know the feeling and the night prowls even though I take a daily magnesium. Such is life and old age.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 16, 2022)

I was told on the golf course, I used to get leg cramps on tee off, Tonic is the go. Used to carry a bottle in my bag. Even now eight years later always have a bottle in the fridge. Cramps gone in seconds.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 16, 2022)

Indian tonic water, yes that's another way to deal with cramps but then you have the sugar content issue.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 16, 2022)

there is a Diet, ack, type!


----------



## at6 (Nov 17, 2022)

Was watching a foreign news channel, they were interviewing Russians in Red Square and those Russians really p+ssed me off. One old whore said the displays there proved that Russia is a great nation and she wished her grand children were there to see it all. I wanted to send her and her family an ISIS suicide bomber. Then a dirty old bastard said that the Russian Federation was the heir to the Soviet Empire and had a right to impose themselves on any people that they choose to. I would like to see the same misery and suffering that the Ukrainian people are suffering though inflicted on his family.


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 17, 2022)

Ever notice how many execs that were critical of the government over there have suddenly fallen out of the window of a multistory building in the last year or so?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2022)

Putin reaction in not being able to attend the G20 meetings because of reasons.




Your browser is not able to display this video.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 17, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Poor sleep last night. Shortly after going to bed last night started to get massive calf cramps in my left leg, tried to stretch, no go. Bent my leg at the knees and stretched and my hamstring muscle would cramp up. Got up, drank a cup of water, came back, drank more water, ate some salty crackers, came back. This went on for an hour or so. After finally getting rid of the cramps I started needing to use the backroom from drinking all the water!!! You just can't win. Then to top it off woke up to a bloody nose this morning!!!


Been there. If it continues, may want to consult with medical. My would get so bad, I could not straighten my leg and ai had to try and hop from the bed to the phone in the other room. Almost called an ambulance twice. I went to a clinic and the doctor said the pregnant woman get leg cramps all the time. WTF? I was a 50 year old male. Went to another doctor that actually graduated.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Putin reaction in not being able to attend the G20 meetings because of reasons.
> View attachment 694793


Most likely constipation and hemorrhoids, plus the diarrhea of the mouth! 
Just sayin!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 19, 2022)

Waiting to go the my part time job. Found out last week the building closes Monday for 4 weeks of renovations. It is contract work. No building, no clients, no money. Lost my job last month when I returned after getting covid. At lease there is a new year around the corner.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 19, 2022)

That sux.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 21, 2022)

Finally got a job offer but it does not start until 12.12.22. I will also have to upgrade in internet. It's work from home. I am still looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 21, 2022)

Good hunting and good luck.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 21, 2022)

Good luck with the new job

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

It will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 23, 2022)

Wilko Johnson has deceased.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2022)

Well now....... new laptop and CANNOT stay logged in to this forum............WTF
Irritating as hell trying to get used to New Sh!t..............
No DVD drive and no bloody slot for Memory cards..........................WTF
Having to Pay for MS Office............................................................................ "
Having to pay for a new version of Corel................................................... "
Having to pay for pdf995 cuz MS pdf does not recognize 995.......... "


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Well now....... new laptop and CANNOT stay logged in to this forum............WTF


That a forum thing. You have to opt for logging in automaticly i think.

But what did you buy?? It will help knowing this for us tekie-tekies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)

Yep... there is a small square to mark for that option while logging in on the main forum page.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 25, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Well now....... new laptop and CANNOT stay logged in to this forum............WTF
> Irritating as hell trying to get used to New Sh!t..............
> No DVD drive and no bloody slot for Memory cards..........................WTF
> Having to Pay for MS Office............................................................................ "
> ...


Be sure to check box asking for staying logged in, next time.

Not a good thing at all, but hopefully we dont pay for any app or game! [im completely against this "cracking" thing! no difference with thievery]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 25, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Well now....... new laptop and CANNOT stay logged in to this forum............WTF
> Irritating as hell trying to get used to New Sh!t..............
> No DVD drive and no bloody slot for Memory cards..........................WTF
> Having to Pay for MS Office............................................................................ "
> ...


I'm with you on all the above. My first computer was a comadore 64. Bought it in 82 or 83. It did the job until 91 and it was damaged in a hose fire. Now everything is worthless in 3 to 4 years if you are lucky. Had my phone for 5 years and then it is no longer supported. Now I pay 20.00 more a month for phone service. Guess I have a real phone now, 5G service.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2022)

Bill, for your memory card get an SD card reader. This is the one I got








IOGEAR GFR204SD Flash Card Reader/Writer - SD, microSD, MultiMediaCard (MMC), SDXC


IOGEAR GFR204SD Flash Card Reader/Writer - SD, microSD, MultiMediaCard (MMC), SDXC



www.ordertek.store

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 26, 2022)

I had to hunt, found one we have had for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2022)

N4521U said:


> Well now....... new laptop and CANNOT stay logged in to this forum............WTF
> Irritating as hell trying to get used to New Sh!t..............
> No DVD drive and no bloody slot for Memory cards..........................WTF
> Having to Pay for MS Office............................................................................ "
> ...


1 choose a better web browser than MS Edge ( I prefer Brave )
2. Buy a cheap USB DVD player, here they cost around €20 as nobody uses DVD anymore
3. You always had to pay for MS office if you wanted to use it legally. Install Libre Office or use the online version of Word if your demands are not that high.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 26, 2022)

Marcel said:


> 1 choose a better web browser than MS Edge ( I prefer Brave )
> 2. Buy a cheap USB DVD player, here they cost around €20 as nobody uses DVD anymore
> 3. You always had to pay for MS office if you wanted to use it legally. Install Libre Office or use the online version of Word if your demands are not that high.


1. I use Firefox never liked any of the others.
2. Yep! My last Laptop DVD drive gave up the ghost and I got an external DVD. Works a Treat.
3. Office and Corel were student copies I've used for years, just loadem up from discs.
Wife is a teacher, so I think we can get a school versions Office and Corel, still full versions, and just drop the fees.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 26, 2022)

N4521U said:


> 1. I use Firefox never liked any of the others.
> 2. Yep! My last Laptop DVD drive gave up the ghost and I got an external DVD. Works a Treat.
> 3. Office and Corel were student copies I've used for years, just loadem up from discs.
> Wife is a teacher, so I think we can get a school versions Office and Corel, still full versions, and just drop the fees.


Firefox is good; I use it all the time. It's free, too!
Open Office is excellent and it is free, too. Try it!
IrfanView is a free graphics viewer and it can re-size photos as well as other tasks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 27, 2022)

Firefox is great. I’ve used it for decades. One problem with it though is that it’s about the only browser that uses a different render engine from the rest. So I always try to install both, a WebKit browser, Brave in my case and Firefox for those cases where a page is not displayed in one or the other.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 27, 2022)

The 2m/70cm ham rig in the truck quit on the way home on Monday. Finally got some time to troubleshoot a little bit. Unless there is a fuse on one of the internal circuit boards, it's probably going to be destined for the parts pile. Will give Yaesu a call this week, but the repair cost is probably going to be close to replacement cost. I've got one spare radio in the office, just need to uncover it and program it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 29, 2022)

DBII said:


> Finally got a job offer but it does not start until 12.12.22. I will also have to upgrade in internet. It's work from home. I am still looking.


And the hits keep on coming. Got an email today from HR and my new employer director announced today that they are not filling any of the open positions next month. Nothing like being strong along for a few weeks. Already have an interview with another company and two job leads. Really need an airplane fix. I am getting to old for this [email protected]#+!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 29, 2022)

Chin up, old boy! Stiff upper lip and all that! Wot, wot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 29, 2022)

Of all the maladies I have, too many for one to take...........
But I do feel lucky today.
Tomorrow? Eh..................!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2022)

DBII said:


> And the hits keep on coming. Got an email today from HR and my new employer director announced today that they are not filling any of the open positions next month. Nothing like being strong along for a few weeks. Already have an interview with another company and two job leads. Really need an airplane fix. I am getting to old for this [email protected]#+!


Sometimes its a sh*t world and I feel for you. Wishing you good luck with the two other job possibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2022)

Got a really terrible case of the flu. It’s really kicking my ass. I have had the flu before like everyone else, but this is by far the worst I have ever had it. I honestly do not wish this on anyone, not even my worst enemy.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Got a really terrible case of the flu. It’s really kicking my ass. I have had the flu before like everyone else, but this is by far the worst I have ever had it. I honestly do not wish this on anyone, not even my worst enemy.


Wow, hope to get better soon Chris.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Got a really terrible case of the flu. It’s really kicking my ass. I have had the flu before like everyone else, but this is by far the worst I have ever had it. I honestly do not wish this on anyone, not even my worst enemy.


Maybe check its not COVID Omicron, its on the run again,


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet
hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Maybe check its not COVID Omicron, its on the run again,



I got tested because my youngest is supposed to have surgery on Thursday. It’s the flu…uggh


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet
, With all above, dear Chris. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 30, 2022)

Not nice, stay warm and maybe wear a mask when with your son. Hope the surgery for you son is not serious and goes well.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 30, 2022)

Ditto with Vic.


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Got a really terrible case of the flu. It’s really kicking my ass. I have had the flu before like everyone else, but this is by far the worst I have ever had it. I honestly do not wish this on anyone, not even my worst enemy.


Been there. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2022)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 30, 2022)

Get well soon 

 DerAdlerIstGelandet
, both you and your youngest.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Nov 30, 2022)

What annoyed me today? I swear to God I could hire trained fu%#ing monkeys and get better results. 

Had a new website go live, did the crew pay ANY attention to the potential pitfalls I mentioned to them (several times)?

No, so total fucking shitshow, the damn thing has been live for 12 days now and there's still broken links and missing images. 

Any of you guys web designers and in need of a job? Because there are some dipshits here that need to see the unemployment line.


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 30, 2022)

Running ragged at work trying to play catch up to make delivery numbers. Management come thru the hangar and tells us we can start coming in 4 hours early if we want....Guess they finally figured out what we, on the delivery end, knew back in April.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 30, 2022)

Do they still expect you to work four hours late?


----------



## manta22 (Nov 30, 2022)

DBII said:


> And the hits keep on coming. Got an email today from HR and my new employer director announced today that they are not filling any of the open positions next month. Nothing like being strong along for a few weeks. Already have an interview with another company and two job leads. Really need an airplane fix. I am getting to old for this [email protected]#+!


Could be worse. I had a colleague who accepted a job offer in the Pacific NW, quit his job here in Tucson, sold his house and moved to Oregon. He reported to the new company only to be told that his job had been eliminated.


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 30, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Do they still expect you to work four hours late?


We almost never work past normal quitting time on 3rds. I think I've stayed late maybe a dozen times in the 10+ years I've been on 3rds. It's usually when the avionics guys have a software load in progress and they can't stay. I've stayed 30 mins to a hour over to monitor the load, while the day shift people get their act together. Occasionally, we'll do a ferry cell launch on 3rd and not enough 1st shift guys will volunteer to come in early for the launch. Unless we get specifically relieved early, we have to hang around til the cell complete their first tanker hit. Anything goes wonky prior to completing that hit and we are setting up to bring the cell back. In over 20 years of this, I've only had cells RTB 3 times, and one have to come back from last chance and do a relaunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2022)

I hated 2nd and 3rd shift. So glad I never have to deal with the BS again.


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I hated 2nd and 3rd shift. So glad I never have to deal with the BS again.


LOL.....I despise 1st shift due to having all the higher up eyeballs trying to catch people doing something wrong. 2nds isn't as bad, but with 3rds, I rarely see most of management, other than on a big occasion ferry cell. I don't have to listen to their corporate word salad of the month and listen to them praise and gladhand the ones that do the least, but have their faces front and center the most. 3rds is great, as the reduced management, rarely see or have to deal with the customer and we work a 32.5 hour schedule for 40 hours of pay. Only real grumble is on union meeting morning, as everyone but flight line gets off at 6:30, and us at 7:00. Meeting starts at 7:15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 30, 2022)

I loved 2nd trick on the railroad. I woke up when I wanted to. I would go to sleep when I wanted to. The second trick operators always seemed less cranky than the first trick guys. 
Thirds were diabolical. The “rush” activity started about four in the morning (after a night of track work). I hated thirds. I wasn’t at my best at 4:30 AM, being a 2nd trick regular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> LOL.....I despise 1st shift due to having all the higher up eyeballs trying to catch people doing something wrong. 2nds isn't as bad, but with 3rds, I rarely see most of management, other than on a big occasion ferry cell. I don't have to listen to their corporate word salad of the month and listen to them praise and gladhand the ones that do the least, but have their faces front and center the most. 3rds is great, as the reduced management, rarely see or have to deal with the customer and we work a 32.5 hour schedule for 40 hours of pay. Only real grumble is on union meeting morning, as everyone but flight line gets off at 6:30, and us at 7:00. Meeting starts at 7:15.



I hated 2nd and 3rd because I enjoy having a life, and seeing my family. Doing things in the evenings with friends and family.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I hated 2nd and 3rd because I enjoy having a life, and seeing my family. Doing things in the evenings with friends and family.


Seconds were credited with breaking up a lot of marriages on the railroad.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 30, 2022)

I worked 2nds when I was younger, but once we started having kids, it was move to 1st or divorce court.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Could be worse. I had a colleague who accepted a job offer in the Pacific NW, quit his job here in Tucson, sold his house and moved to Oregon. He reported to the new company only to be told that his job had been eliminated.


Ouch. Had a friend that did the same thing and moves from Houston to Vegas. That is just wrong.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> What annoyed me today? I swear to God I could hire trained fu%#ing monkeys and get better results.
> 
> Had a new website go live, did the crew pay ANY attention to the potential pitfalls I mentioned to them (several times)?
> 
> ...


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> What annoyed me today? I swear to God I could hire trained fu%#ing monkeys and get better results.
> 
> Had a new website go live, did the crew pay ANY attention to the potential pitfalls I mentioned to them (several times)?
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. I hope the crew gets the site issues resolved soon.might be time to swap monkeys

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Nov 30, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I hated 2nd and 3rd shift. So glad I never have to deal with the BS again.


When I went to work for the commuter line, I started in the maintenance shop (pilot jobs were scarce) and we worked a 9pm-7am shift four days a week. Nice to have a three day weekend, but living in a daytime world resulted in flip-flop sleep patterns that, exacerbated by six years flying the line and four more of night freight, haunt me to this day. To top it off, being an ATP/A&P in the maintenance world made me an odd duck, hence "permanent nigger" in the culture of the hangar. So guess who gets to come in an hour early and stay an hour late, towing the Fokkers from and to the terminal? They even created a separate minimum wage job of Tug Driver for me and the non-A&P licensed guy on the opposite shift so they wouldn't have to pay us overtime at mechanics wages. Ripe for a union, but IAM was busily driving airlines out of business at the time, so nobody wanted to go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Nov 30, 2022)

cvairwerks said:


> LOL.....I despise 1st shift due to having all the higher up eyeballs trying to catch people doing something wrong. 2nds isn't as bad, but with 3rds, I rarely see most of management, other than on a big occasion ferry cell. I don't have to listen to their corporate word salad of the month and listen to them praise and gladhand the ones that do the least, but have their faces front and center the most. 3rds is great, as the reduced management, rarely see or have to deal with the customer and we work a 32.5 hour schedule for 40 hours of pay. Only real grumble is on union meeting morning, as everyone but flight line gets off at 6:30, and us at 7:00. Meeting starts at 7:15.


Story about 3rd shift- I was dating the daughter of the machine shop supervisor at Sperry Marine in Charlottesville, VA at the time in the late '60s and heard this story first-hand- Sperry was experiencing QC problems with their gyros; their drift rate was well out of spec. An investigation could not turn up any production problems and their procedures had not changed but suddenly the gyros were failing final inspection.

This remained a mystery until one day an inspector was working very late into the night and observed the 3rd shift using their final bake-out oven (used previous to sealing the gyro case) for heating up their midnight pizza snack. Problem solved.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 30, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> When I went to work for the commuter line, I started in the maintenance shop (pilot jobs were scarce) and we worked a 9pm-7am shift four days a week. Nice to have a three day weekend, but living in a daytime world resulted in flip-flop sleep patterns that, exacerbated by six years flying the line and four more of night freight, haunt me to this day. To top it off, being an ATP/A&P in the maintenance world made me an odd duck, hence "permanent nigger" in the culture of the hangar. So guess who gets to come in an hour early and stay an hour late, towing the Fokkers from and to the terminal? They even created a separate minimum wage job of Tug Driver for me and the non-A&P licensed guy on the opposite shift so they wouldn't have to pay us overtime at mechanics wages. Ripe for a union, but IAM was busily driving airlines out of business at the time, so nobody wanted to go there.


My Union (TCU) is now part of IAM _The fighting machinists. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 1, 2022)

Power just went out. It’s -22C and dropping to -25C


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 1, 2022)

A tad chilly.


----------



## WARSPITER (Dec 1, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Power just went out. It’s -22C and dropping to -25C


Ouch. We whine about the cold when it gets down to +7.


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 1, 2022)

WARSPITER said:


> Ouch. We whine about the cold when it gets down to +7.


I start getting cold and grumpy about it when it gets down below 70. Used to not be that way til it got below about 25, but internal temp and comfort regulation went wonky a few years ago. The wife laughs as I’m the only one she knows of that sleeps under an electric blanket and a heavy comforter year round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 1, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> My Union (TCU) is now part of IAM _The fighting machinists. _


I AM unemployed! (Eastern, Continental, National, Brannif, etc, etc...)
The day the mechanics took on the baggage smashers and ramp rats to increase their constituentcy, then forced the airlines to pay them at skilled mechanics rates, they sealed their own eventual fate. At Eastern, I saw senior baggage smashers and ramp rats "on the clock" on overstaffed shifts monopolizing the break room to do gunsmithing or fly rod building for their own private businesses for an entire shift, while the junior guys busted their butts out on the tarmac. Woe betide the wandering aircrew person or other outsider who stumbled into their hidden empire in search of a vending machine or a restroom!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Power just went out. It’s -22C and dropping to -25C


I had dropped down to 40 degrees F down here. I better bring in the plants and wrap the pipes. Grab an adult drink and stay warm my friend.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2022)

Hope you get heating very soon Geo, Being cold is not good, and I'm already feeling a tad chilly, at 4C !!!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 1, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Power just went out. It’s -22C and dropping to -25C


I feel your pain, it's a bitter 65F here this morning, I _almost_ had to turn on the heated seats in the car. Brrr.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 1, 2022)

DBII said:


> I feel your pain. I hope the crew gets the site issues resolved soon.might be time to swap monkeys


Had a "Come to Jesus" meeting yesterday, I do believe it's the first time someone actually gave these twerps negative feedback in their whole life. The 25yo woman that I tasked with cleaning up links from the beta site to the live site first tried the "poor me" bullshit by almost crying, then got mad when it didn't work. I try to be a gentleman at all times but the end result of her entitlement antics was me telling her to shut the fuck up and do your job or I'll find someone that will.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2022)

We put a big sign on the office door saying not bother us because it was the last week of the month and we were closing the books. We had over 100 accounts 100,000 dollars each. There was only three of us. Blondie walked in and threw papers on the desk and said I had to work her issue right then. My desk was by the door and I was the gate keeper. I said sorry no and to try again next week. She refused to leave and I jumped all over her about disturbing us and ran her off. About an hour later the operations manager said the he got a complaint that I was mean and picking on coworkers. Really I was the problem and not the person that was not following procedures and was not able to read. O to be young and blonde.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 1, 2022)

WARSPITER said:


> Ouch. We whine about the cold when it gets down to +7.


We comply about cold when temp fall to +15


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 2, 2022)

DBII said:


> We put a big sign on the office door saying not bother us because it was the last week of the month and we were closing the books. We had over 100 accounts 100,000 dollars each. There was only three of us. Blondie walked in and threw papers on the desk and said I had to work her issue right then. My desk was by the door and I was the gate keeper. I said sorry no and to try again next week. She refused to leave and I jumped all over her about disturbing us and ran her off. About an hour later the operations manager said the he got a complaint that I was mean and picking on coworkers. Really I was the problem and not the person that was not following procedures and was not able to read. O to be young and blonde.


I feel your pain brother.

Maybe this will help cheer you up 

Back in the late nineties I was doing a lot of GIS work and shared a large office with our assistant manager. I happen to be in the men's room when two separate women from different departments came in, both wanting their stuff *A.S.A.P.!!!*

He told them I was working on a high priority project but will get to them as soon as I was able. That wasn't good enough for either of them and they got rather quarrelsome with him. He suffered idiots about as good as I do which is not very well, so he told them to go out into the hall and fight it out, the winner could come back in and _request_ their data after I was finished with what I was working on. 

They threatened to start a Human Resources shitstorm except we had collectively threatened to leave over an earlier incident and they didn't dare provoke us any further. We already had a plan in place to leave and form our own company and come back as higher paid subcontractors.

Long story short, they ended up bringing us two dozen donuts from a really good local bakery to appease us (especially since running to H/R blew up in their collective faces)

Amazingly enough, I stayed there for two more years, but everything was actually pretty smooth after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2022)

While I do miss doing what I used to do (before my auto wreck), I do not miss dealing with a-hole clients or resolving customer issues.

On one occasion, there was a female (who happened to be blonde, by the way) who owned a fleet of medical client transport vans. She wanted to have the Nokia cellphone hands-free kits installed (Nokia CarK-91) and wanted to get her installation schedule pushed ahead of other clients who were already in the process of having their installs or already on the schedule.

Since the sales staff had to go through me (I was the automotive division head) to schedule anything, they were unable to give her a satisfactory answer. So she demanded (rather loudly) that she was to see me immediately.
The front office told her I was in a meeting and would get back to her. Not good enough, I was to be seen immediately.

Our receptionist came in to let me know that I was being summoned and I told her I would be done in about an hour and then gave the old gal my reply.

Upon hearing my answer, she had a meltdown, then marched past everyone in the office and burst into the meeting room. As she came in, all puffed up, she froze as she took in all of us seated around a large table with our notes, paperwork and material.
Seated around me were area Sherrifs, Police Chiefs, Federal and State divisional LEO commanders and their captain's. We were discussing the transition from incandescent lighting to LED lighting and how they conformed to California State Title 13 - LEDs hadn't been introduced into the vehicle code yet and we wanted to be compliant.

She stood there frozen as she took in all of us staring at her and she mumbled "oh...sorry, sorry..." and backed out slowly and left the shop without a word.

She had her assistant call me to work with scheduling.

Which I put six weeks out.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 2, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> I feel your pain brother.
> 
> Maybe this will help cheer you up
> 
> ...


Nice. I have a side business that I have been running for a little over 20 years. There is nothing I like better than when a current client or possible new one calls me or walks in and demands that I do x, y, or Z just because they say so. Love telling them bye bye. Remember, a $*&^ up on your part does not mean an emergency on my part.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 2, 2022)

We used to have a sign on the wall behind the city desk.
"If you need it bad, we can make it bad.
The worse you need it, the worse we'll make it.
So, how bad do you want it?"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Dec 2, 2022)

DBII said:


> Remember, a $*&^ up on your part does not mean an emergency on my part.


That is worth remembering.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 5, 2022)

We had one (a sign) that was a little more cordial...

"Poor planning on YOUR part does not constitute an emergency on MY part".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 6, 2022)

Found out today that my vision can't be corrected by new eye glssses. Will have to decide when to have eye surgery.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2022)

at6 said:


> Found out today that my vision can't be corrected by new eye glssses. Will have to decide when to have eye surgery.



What kind of surgery are they recommending?


----------



## at6 (Dec 6, 2022)

Cataract surgery. Don't know how it's done but I hate anything touching my eyes including eyr drops.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 6, 2022)

at6 said:


> Cataract surgery. Don't know how it's done but I hate anything touching my eyes including eyr drops.


Have no worry, you will not feel a thing and apart from an eye patch overnight, removed the following morning at you doc surgery, that's all there is to it. I'm being honest as I'm sure many others will say.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2022)

Does Cataract Surgery Hurt? | Family Eye Physicians


Does Cataract Surgery Hurt?. Family Eye Physicians are the leading providers of eye care, LASIK and cataract surgery in the Chicagoland area.




www.familyeyephysicians.com


----------



## DBII (Dec 6, 2022)

at6 said:


> Found out today that my vision can't be corrected by new eye glssses. Will have to decide when to have eye surgery.


Good luck AT6


----------



## WARSPITER (Dec 6, 2022)

My Auntie put off having her cataracts done for similar reasons - didn't like the idea of anyone messing with her eyes.

As soon as she had the first one done she started asking the doctor when she could have the second one done. She
couldn't believe the difference so don't worry - eye doctors have this one down pretty well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2022)

at6 said:


> Cataract surgery. Don't know how it's done but I hate anything touching my eyes including eyr drops.



My dad had it done a couple if years ago. Had no issues.

Modern eye surgery techniques are great. Low risk, quick recoveries. I had LASIK done almost 4 years ago. It is done similar with lasers. Took only like 20 seconds per eye. Minimal discomfort, and had to wear eye patches at night for a week. Went from 20/400 to 20/10. My vision is still perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 6, 2022)

at6 said:


> Cataract surgery. Don't know how it's done but I hate anything touching my eyes including eyr drops.


Sweat thyself not! Right eye took 15 min, including the briefing, left eye took 12. Went from 6.75/7.25 diopters to 2.75/3.15. Could have gone to near 0/0 distant, but would have lost some up-close visual clarity, which wouldn't bode well for micro electronics, model detailing, or gunsmithing. (My eyeballs are seriously distorted.) I now wear lightweight glasses instead of cokebottles and TAKE THEM OFF for close work and reading. Just wish I'd had the whole process sooner. Do it, man!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Just wish I'd had the whole process sooner. Do it, man!



Thats exactly what I said after my vision correction surgery. Had I done it In my 20s, I might have been a front seater, not a back seater.

Still that first morning waking up, and never having to reach for my contact lenses was such a life changing experience. The minor temporary discomfort after the surgery pales in comparison.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 7, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Had I done it In my 20s, I might have been a front seater, not a back seater.


Back in my day, any kind of eye surgery was a permanent disqualification from any military flying, period. With my cokebottle lenses, I had to get a waiver to get my back seat rides. Lasik and radial keratotomy (remember that?) hadn't even been thought of yet.

PS: A guy I used to drink with in the EM club had graduated early from Rensselaer with a BS in EE, made AQ (Aviation Fire Control Tech) First Class (E6) in 3 1/2 years, later went to OCS, graduated Pensacola as a chopper pilot, top of class, then got kicked out of the Navy when the CO of his first permanent duty station discovered he'd had his eyes RK'd on the sly before he took the qualification physical for OCS.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 7, 2022)

at6 said:


> Cataract surgery. Don't know how it's done but I hate anything touching my eyes including eyr drops.


As all buddies said before, have no fear. My mother had it a couple of years ago and all went without problem. Myself had lasik also in 2014 and all went smooth


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 7, 2022)

Yeah man, get it done, everything will be fine. 

While I've never had vision problems (20/10, the doc's always comment on my perfect shape eyeballs) my wife and two of my kids have vision issues. My brother was the same way (cokebottle lenses), but he had the surgery done a few years ago and it was easy with no discomfort, and to echo all of you, he was wondering why he didn't do it sooner.


----------



## special ed (Dec 7, 2022)

Mine were done with no problems. A related story, back when RK was new, my neighbor (in his late 70s) had both eyes done. He doubled the post op instructions, wore the eye patch double days etc. and shortly after as I was coming home from work, he came running to my car holding the phone book. Suspecting a problem, he shouted, "Look! I can read the phone book without glasses. I can even read the name on the truck." The truck was nearly 1/4 mile from us. His wife walked up and said, "I can't take the old fool grocery shopping any more because he stops and stares at the girls."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Back in my day, any kind of eye surgery was a permanent disqualification from any military flying, period. With my cokebottle lenses, I had to get a waiver to get my back seat rides. Lasik and radial keratotomy (remember that?) hadn't even been thought of yet.
> 
> PS: A guy I used to drink with in the EM club had graduated early from Rensselaer with a BS in EE, made AQ (Aviation Fire Control Tech) First Class (E6) in 3 1/2 years, later went to OCS, graduated Pensacola as a chopper pilot, top of class, then got kicked out of the Navy when the CO of his first permanent duty station discovered he'd had his eyes RK'd on the sly before he took the qualification physical for OCS.



That’s how it was when I joined. Getting any eye surgery was a disqualification. They changed it while I was in, but at that point I had had enough and decided to get out.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 7, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That’s how it was when I joined. Getting any eye surgery was a disqualification. They changed it while I was in, but at that point I had had enough and decided to get out.


When was that changed? In early 1963 I volunteered for a helicopter pilot training program in Ft Rucker but they required 20/20 uncorrected vision and waivers were NOT granted for any reason. Oh well...


----------



## at6 (Dec 7, 2022)

Thanks guys. It looks more like I will contact my beautiful eye doctor soon and see when it can be done. From the way she sounded it might be June before I could be fit in for it.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 7, 2022)

Just wait and see how beautiful she is AFTER eye surgery.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2022)

manta22 said:


> When was that changed? In early 1963 I volunteered for a helicopter pilot training program in Ft Rucker but they required 20/20 uncorrected vision and waivers were NOT granted for any reason. Oh well...



Around 2005 it was changed. I joined in 2000, hence why I was a back seater.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 7, 2022)

Did I miss a current thread for Pearl Harbor Day?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2022)

DBII said:


> Did I miss a current thread for Pearl Harbor Day?



Why not start one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2022)

at6 said:


> Thanks guys. It looks more like I will contact my beautiful eye doctor soon and see when it can be done. From the way she sounded it might be June before I could be fit in for it.


Better get that operation pdq. Found a pic of her..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Better get that operation pdq. Found a pic of her..
> 
> 
> View attachment 697769


If she looked like that,I would just go blind.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 9, 2022)

Just spent over an hour installing and setting up a new wifi modem. When finished, I announced the new network name and password to the rest of the family. My kids cheered and logged into the network. My wife gave me a sour look and said, "Why didn't you consult me on the network name. Shouldn't I have a say?" I then spent another hour negotiating a name that would be acceptable for her. My kids just rolled their eyes, as they calculated the years and months before they can move out.
My dad had a saying: "She'd complain if she were hung with a new rope."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 9, 2022)

Someone in our neighborhood had their’s labeled “FBI Surveillance Van #3” for years.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 9, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Just spent over an hour installing and setting up a new wifi modem. When finished, I announced the new network name and password to the rest of the family. My kids cheered and logged into the network. My wife gave me a sour look and said, "Why didn't you consult me on the network name. Shouldn't I have a say?" I then spent another hour negotiating a name that would be acceptable for her. My kids just rolled their eyes, as they calculated the years and months before they can move out.
> My dad had a saying: "She'd complain if she were hung with a new rope."


Been there and have all the souvenirs. After 5 years of chrome book And 20 years in windows, my wife still yells at me because she cannot log into her email. I do not know how she works the technology while she is at work. She bought a Chromebook because it was cheaper not knowing the OS was not windows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 16, 2022)

What's going on with bookkeepers this year?
My wife's doctor's bookkeeper quit earlier this year and sent all accounts receivable to collections.
This week our (now former) bookkeeper attempted a hostile takeover of our company! 🤯


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 19, 2022)

Health Insurance billing run-around!!!! Finally got a straight answer (kinda) and several "wrong dept, I'll transfer you". And this isn't even Gov't supplied health care!!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 19, 2022)

They are hoping to wear you down. Then they will send your account to collections without acknowledging that they F'ed up.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 19, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Health Insurance billing run-around!!!! Finally got a straight answer (kinda) and several "wrong dept, I'll transfer you". And this isn't even Gov't supplied health care!!!


I am the insurance master. Welcome to my personal hell. 30 years dealing with health insurance. The first level is the overseas call center where no one including supervisor can answer the most basic question. No questions answered that is not on script and they are taught to not go off script. At no time is a supervisor available, transfer the call to an extension that is not ever answered or the dreaded a supervisor will call you back in 24 or 48 hours. Aaaggg. Later, if you are strong of heart, we can talk about the other 6 levels of hell. If you want, contact me with any questions. Due the a high volume of call, we will get to you call as soon as possible. Please hold or press 1 and some will call you back. You will not lose your place in the que...start Wayne Newton hold music....insert evil lighter here.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 19, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> They are hoping to wear you down. Then they will send your account to collections without acknowledging that they F'ed up.


Yep, and it's for my yearly physical which has been covered 100% every year in the past. This year the covered part of it, but put the "discussion of my meds list and bloodwork" towards my deductable stating it is a pre-existing condition. Been covered 100% for the last 17 years I've been on this insurance plan. Must not have made enough money last year. Trying to talk someone into changing/or checking is like pulling teeth (they would probably add that on as a cost to me as well).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 19, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yep, and it's for my yearly physical which has been covered 100% every year in the past. This year the covered part of it, but put the "discussion of my meds list and bloodwork" towards my deductable stating it is a pre-existing condition. Been covered 100% for the last 17 years I've been on this insurance plan. Must not have made enough money last year. Trying to talk someone into changing/or checking is like pulling teeth (they would probably add that on as a cost to me as well).


It has always been the case that it is wellness/routine until it involves a medical condition. The terms lead to confusion. Lab work that you have regularly done on a routine check is not considered routine in the medical industry. Routine means an annual exam when there is no medical condition involved. If you go in for a wellness exam and they find something, it is automatically a sick visit and no longer wellness/routine. This would not be prex unless you just changed insurance and that would be another issue. It sounds like in the past, you were lucky and someone was cutting a break or did not know what they were doing when billing. Wellness went through a major change under affordable care act. Not political, just facts. Government made most plans have free wellness exams. Dr push it because they will get paid and no charge to the patient. Win win for the Dr. They get paid if you are well or sick. If you come in for regular medication check or lab check, they bill for that and add in the free wellness exam. Many doctors don't know the system. They just treat the patient and follows the procedures given to them by the head doctor or money person. There is a industry that makes a killing teaching doctor office how to bill on one side and teaching insurance how to minimize payouts and it is all driven by CMS guidelines and regulations. That is the Medicare, aka government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 19, 2022)

We'll cover everything, as long as you aren't sick.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 19, 2022)

Seems like our private health fund insurers are copying your lot, its like getting blood from a stone.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 20, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> We'll cover everything, as long as you aren't sick.


That's coming next, a bill for being too healthy. Fortunately I'll never see a bill for that. Fortunately?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2022)

It 16 degrees F last night. Woke up and found this. Now waiting for the Grenich to make the repairs. Oops, did I said that out loud? The boss said it was my fault.


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 23, 2022)

2 year old batteries in the truck decided to take dump this morning. Got the block heater going and the charger on them to see if I can get them to revive enough to start the truck and go get a new set...Grrrr.....Another 500$+ unplanned maintenance hit for the year... Haven't replaced the wife's vehicle yet, so been operating on the truck only and rentals as needed.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 23, 2022)

Walking in a winter wonderland.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2022)

We know. At6 did send a picture.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 23, 2022)

DBII said:


> The boss said it was my fault.


Tsk, tsk! She was right. Climate change is here and all bets are off. We in the north have to prepare for the heat, and you folks formerly insulated from the cold better get used to it. Frost proof sillcocks and drained supply lines are SOP. Those Styrofoam sillcock protectors are a joke and a crime. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## manta22 (Dec 23, 2022)

How's that solar and wind generator power working out in this blizzard?- just when you needed it..................


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 23, 2022)

My beautifully sculpted driveway is drifting in again.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 23, 2022)

Today? Myself. I've been kind of a dick to people I love, and I need to be better than this.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Today? Myself. I've been kind of a dick to people I love, and I need to be better than this.


Right with you. In case it has been a bad decade so far. Out of work again, unemployment will not pay me until I return to work for 6 weeks, got covid, wife injured at work at got a 36% impairment. Trouble with both hands now and right arm, and the crazy ness with the shutdown in 2020. We are totally stressed with no end in sight. We fight all the time these days. The thing is you do the best you can and try to do better tomorrow. I am not always a dick but when I am, I'm and really big one.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 23, 2022)

DBII said:


> Right with you. In case it has been a bad decade so far. Out of work again, unemployment will not pay me until I return to work for 6 weeks, got covid, wife injured at work at got a 36% impairment. Trouble with both hands now and right arm, and the crazy ness with the shutdown in 2020. We are totally stressed with no end in sight. We fight all the time these days. The thing is you do the best you can and try to do better tomorrow. I am not always a dick but when I am, I'm and really big one.



I had to apologize to my own mother tonight for being a jerk, because I was. I know I'm better than this, but goddamn, I haven't been for two days now, and I'd better get a grip on it. Accountability first, and improvement next.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2022)

DBII said:


> It 16 degrees F last night. Woke up and found this. Now waiting for the Grenich to make the repairs. Oops, did I said that out loud? The boss said it was my fault.


 Happy update. We ended up not having a broken pipe from the freeze. Just the faucet was damaged. Glad I did not try to repair it myself. The plumber like to never got the old faucet off of the pipe. Since it was 20 degrees F, I did not mind paying to have it replaced. I just did not like having to pay the 125.00 fee for it being a holiday. It is only the 12/23. Lot cheaper than the actual break in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 23, 2022)

My store has broken pipes, happy day at work tomorrow. Support has said to not open a maintenance ticket until the freeze is over, Thanks a lot, guys.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2022)

The Chinese opened a new "embassy" on shores of Persian Gulf... Last foreign power ever dared to build anything there, were Portuguese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Today? Myself. I've been kind of a dick...


Same happened to me... It's good to have some people remind you what is good / bad. Specially if are more experienced and live somewhere else. [You would actually spend some time to analyse their word, instead "tagging" them.]

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 24, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> The Chinese opened a new "embassy" on shores of Persian Gulf... *Last foreign power ever dared to build anything there, were Portuguese.*


And most of those buildings/fortifications are still standing. Have a good Christmas Artesh and stay safe. 🧑‍🎄

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 24, 2022)

What annoyed me today? Well..................................... I thnk I have thrown good money into the shitter,, namely Acer and Corel and I am fed up with it.

With Win8 losing it's support I thought "why not upgrade my laptop it's been a long time"! So went out and got another Ace Aspire, Win10. Okay, new Corel since I am using 12 so 2021 here I come.
So the New laptops have no DVD drive, or....... card slots. That's okay since my old laptop DVD drive gave up the ghost I have an external and it works fine and I do have an external multi card reader, no sweat. 
Well now, it comes up to Upgrade to Win11 for freeeeeeee, f'n get this outta my laptop!!!!! it's sh!te........... I'm going back to 10.
So NOW Corel gives you choices, Standard or Professional versions, in the old days 12 was 12 no surprises! Just under $600 for Std, and double for Pro AND $600 a year subscription. So I didn't think I need All the crap of Pro or the annual fee so I forked over 600 clams to the conglomerate for Std.......... WTF? Corel draw has No dimensioning tool, No text dialog box to adjust letter or line spacing! Shit in Shit out is the old saying! Corel Photo Shop has no blending tool and I can only display 3, countem Three photos at a time in 2021. In 12 I could display a shitload on one screen so I could pick what one I wanted to work on and set them back.

So if Corel sells 1 million copies of Pro, $600 per year subscription.................... do the math. I hate this shit!
I am on my old laptop, using Corel 12 with Win8, who gives a rats arse if it not Supported any more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At least the 49er game is entertaining, let's see if Purdy can keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> And most of those buildings/fortifications are still standing. Have a good Christmas Artesh and stay safe. 🧑‍🎄


Unfortunately, not many have survived, and those few remaining, need immediate restoration and renovation, to be safe for visitors.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 24, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Unfortunately, not many have survived, and those few remaining, need immediate restoration and renovation, to be safe for visitors.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family.


The entire membership of this forum wish you well Artesh and all those around yo, friends and family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
6 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 24, 2022)

Catching the stomach bug again. And over Christmas! WTF


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 24, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Unfortunately, not many have survived, and those few remaining, need immediate restoration and renovation, to be safe for visitors.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family.



My heart aches for your folk. Freedom will be yours one day, y'all have already overthrown one tyrant, and I don't doubt y'all will do it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 25, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Today? Myself. I've been kind of a dick to people I love, and I need to be better than this.


It sure beats the alternative.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 25, 2022)

Why don't Christmas cookies last until Christmas?!!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 25, 2022)

The weather has delayed my travel plans. The snow here in Chicago never materalized but it's a mess in southeastern Michigan. A foot of snow on the ground now and the lake-effect snow machine still cranking it out.


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> My heart aches for your folk. Freedom will be yours one day, y'all have already overthrown one tyrant, and I don't doubt y'all will do it again.


Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 27, 2022)

10 weeks now without work. Hired by one company only to have the offer taken back two weeks later. Had one company called me out if the blue wanting me because of my experience for the IT department. Three people were needed. They would pay the cost to train me, several thousand of dollars. A legitimate program by a major health care provider in the Houston Region. Went through the first interview and was asked to test. Have to test within 48 hours and the pass rate is 4%. After crazy stress, took the 2 hour test with stupid questions and passed. Took the Second interview and was told I would go through the third interview the following Wednesday. There people would be chosen the 2 week in January and training would start the 3rd week in another state. No email with time on Monday and Tuesday. No response to my phone calls or email. Finally get an email late Tuesday saying They were going with other people. WTF! Now I have had another company said I would have a second interview and never heard back from them. This has happened three times now. So yesterday afternoon, I am notified that my former employer has change insurance carrier and my cobra insurance is going up 200.00 a month. If I don't start work on Jan 2, I will be out of money in 3 months. I have not even been able to get a retail job with everyone having help wanted signs. I was told no one will hire me for minimum wage because I would just leave when I get real work. In the mean time unemployment appeal was denied but I can get my unemployment money once I have worked full time for 6 weeks. I live in a Douglas Adams world. But I am feeling much better now.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 27, 2022)

Being unemployed is a big problem...

Just asking, out of curiosity, why not start a YouTube channel? In other word, working for yourself / self-employed!

I'm self-employed for almost 1.5 years now, making accessories... Not much income, for many reasons, unfortunately, but better than being employed by someone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 27, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Being unemployed is a big problem...
> 
> Just asking, out of curiosity, why not start a YouTube channel? In other word, working for yourself / self-employed!
> 
> I'm self-employed for almost 1.5 years now, making accessories... Not much income, for many reasons, unfortunately, but better than being employed by someone else.


Agreed. What I do cannot be on YouTube. My wife made me promise to close down my male escort service when we married. I'm too old for bank robbery and stealing cars.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2022)

Dutch New Year’s Eve

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2022)

Marcel
: TBH, based on this video, the situation seems like modern version of "last Wednesday" in Iran ...









Chaharshanbe Suri - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





But also, left me with tons of questions...

Just a few:

Why not to gather all these "fire works" in special areas, in towns and cities, or open areas in villages? And be done with "trained" people? Or at least, supervised by them, and a medical team?

What about those that damage public properties? Like garbage bins or bus stations?

What about those that damage "personal" properties, like cars?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Marcel
> : TBH, based on this video, the situation seems like modern version of "last Wednesday" in Iran ...
> 
> 
> ...


All good questions and the answers are the reason why I put this in the “what annoys me” thread.

- it’s Dutch “tradition” to have your own fireworks and some people fight nail and tooth to keep it that way. And yes, many people get injured every year.
- we all have to pay for the damage. A few days ago, they took away as much vulnerable stuff as possible, but the bus stops are a loss for the bus company which they have to pay every year. The rest is payed by the government, using our own tax money.
- hope they find the culprits who damaged your property, so they can be made to pay for it, otherwise, let’s hope you are well insured.

In short, quite a few people get injured every year and people end up in jail every year as well. A happy new year indeed. 

Have a safe new year guys.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)

Here in Poland is the same like depicted above. So nothing to add.

Have a safe new year guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 31, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Dutch New Year’s Eve



WTF! I would never imagine that from your compatriots 

 Marcel

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Here in Poland is the same like depicted above. So nothing to add.
> 
> Have a safe new year guys.


Interesting and Informative!



 Marcel
, 

 Wurger
: I really wish you to find a good, reasonable and stable solution for this!

It's good to keep "traditions" alive, but should bring us tears of joy, not pain.

I wish I can do same for our "fire works show" too!


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> WTF! I would never imagine that from your compatriots
> 
> Marcel


Interesting how it works! It's unlike how earthquake works... One big "boom" is better than multiple small ones!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Interesting and Informative!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually it is not that bad it could be expected. A year ago the new regulations were introduced. Although the fire works can be used on the two days per a year only there are cities where these are forbidden all year long even on these two days. Also it is forbidden to sell the fire works to minors. 









Co trzeba wiedzieć o fajerwerkach?


Niewłaściwe obchodzenie się z petardami jest co roku przyczyną nieszczęśliwych wypadków, dlatego też apelujemy o dużą rozwagę przy używaniu różnego rodzaju fajerwerków. Przypominamy, że funkcjonariusze będą również sprawdzać czy osoby handlujące materiałami pirotechnicznymi mają wymagane...




pila.policja.gov.pl

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 31, 2022)

All this talk about fireworks mishaps reminds me of what happened to a former classmate. He tried to make the "mother of all fireworks", strapping bottle rockets, M-80s, cherry bombs, smoke bombs and roman candles together. He lit the fuse and ran, but after nothing happened for about a minute he went back to see what had gone wrong. The fuse had burned out just inches from the main bundle. So he decided to try and light it again. To do this he had to reach inside the bundle with his left hand. Well, he lit the fuse and caught his hand inside the bundle. As he tried to run, the entire contraption was dragged along with him. When it went off he was badly burned over half his body, lost his left hand, his left foot, and his left eye. They rushed him to the ER, where the doctors worked feverishly to save his life. Finally, after hours of surgery, the lead doctor emerged to assure us he was going to be all right now.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2022)

Being sick again. This time with a sinus infection.

2023 better be a more healthy year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 31, 2022)

Marcel said:


> Dutch New Year’s Eve



And I thought New Years in Fresno was bad. At least our bus stops, garbage cans, and mail boxes are safe.


----------



## AL90 (Dec 31, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> All this talk about fireworks mishaps reminds me of what happened to a former classmate. He tried to make the "mother of all fireworks", strapping bottle rockets, M-80s, cherry bombs, smoke bombs and roman candles together. He lit the fuse and ran, but after nothing happened for about a minute he went back to see what had gone wrong. The fuse had burned out just inches from the main bundle. So he decided to try and light it again. To do this he had to reach inside the bundle with his left hand. Well, he lit the fuse and caught his hand inside the bundle. As he tried to run, the entire contraption was dragged along with him. When it went off he was badly burned over half his body, lost his left hand, his left foot, and his left eye. They rushed him to the ER, where the doctors worked feverishly to save his life. Finally, after hours of surgery, the lead doctor emerged to assure us he was going to be all right now.


Reminds me of a guy called "bomber" who was in my school in the '70's in Scotland, we used to go up to the braes to watch his latest creation blow up which were pipe bombs of increasing sizes. Clever guy, stole chemicals out of the science lab, built a megga bomb in his bed room and blew himself and his parents up. Lost an arm, a kidney and an eye and injured his parents. when the floor gave out. All good fun util someone loses an eye!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 31, 2022)

I never heard it phrased quite that way.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Dec 31, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Marcel
> : TBH, based on this video, the situation seems like modern version of "last Wednesday" in Iran ...
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that brings back memories, who can jump over the biggest flames, lining up to take your turn, and so on. Being kids, we were too dumb to care who looked different or spoke another language, we just ran and jumped and danced.

My own annoyance today, my hip has been very cranky. I'm used to the constant pain and usually don't notice it, but today, every steps hurts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 31, 2022)

AL90 said:


> Reminds me of a guy called "bomber" who was in my school in the '70's in Scotland, we used to go up to the braes to watch his latest creation blow up which were pipe bombs of increasing sizes. Clever guy, stole chemicals out of the science lab, built a megga bomb in his bed room and blew himself and his parents up. Lost an arm, a kidney and an eye and injured his parents. when the floor gave out. All good fun util someone loses an eye!


In this case my joke was so subtle that the punch line was missed by all. 
He lost his left hand, left foot, left eye and was burned over half his body, but he's _all right _now.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 31, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> In this case my joke was so subtle that the punch line was missed by all.
> He lost his left hand, left foot, left eye and was burned over half his body, but he's _all right _now.


I know, right?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2023)

Greg Boeser said:


> In this case my joke was so subtle that the punch line was missed by all.
> He lost his left hand, left foot, left eye and was burned over half his body, but he's _all right _now.


Ah, right


----------



## DBII (Jan 1, 2023)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Being sick again. This time with a sinus infection.
> 
> 2023 better be a more healthy year.


Hope you have a fast recovery.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Friday at 8:04 AM)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Being sick again. This time with a sinus infection.
> 
> 2023 better be a more healthy year.


I feel your pain, had Covid in July (two weeks out), September had "just" the flu (two weeks out). December 7, was walking out the door and had terrible chest pain hit me like a bullet, sat in the car for several minutes as pain moved up to my jaw. Went to the E/R, got admitted for overnight observation. They ran all kinds of tests and took blood every two hours, Thank God no coronary issue was detected. They narrowed it down to a gall bladder attack (did have some delicious pork ribs my son made the night before). So will have to have the old gall bladder looked at.

Got out of the hospital, went home and promptly came down with another "influenza A" that made covid look like a walk in the park (two weeks out).

Last Monday, January 1 my son and I were rear ended at a stoplight which aggravated my old spinal injuries from 1980, fortunately the pain from that is pretty much subsided.

So long story short, since July 4 I've been out sick 35 days, so yeah, I'm hoping 2023 is WAAAAAY better than 2022 was.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Friday at 8:05 AM)

DBII said:


> 10 weeks now without work. Hired by one company only to have the offer taken back two weeks later. Had one company called me out if the blue wanting me because of my experience for the IT department. Three people were needed. They would pay the cost to train me, several thousand of dollars. A legitimate program by a major health care provider in the Houston Region. Went through the first interview and was asked to test. Have to test within 48 hours and the pass rate is 4%. After crazy stress, took the 2 hour test with stupid questions and passed. Took the Second interview and was told I would go through the third interview the following Wednesday. There people would be chosen the 2 week in January and training would start the 3rd week in another state. No email with time on Monday and Tuesday. No response to my phone calls or email. Finally get an email late Tuesday saying They were going with other people. WTF! Now I have had another company said I would have a second interview and never heard back from them. This has happened three times now. So yesterday afternoon, I am notified that my former employer has change insurance carrier and my cobra insurance is going up 200.00 a month. If I don't start work on Jan 2, I will be out of money in 3 months. I have not even been able to get a retail job with everyone having help wanted signs. I was told no one will hire me for minimum wage because I would just leave when I get real work. In the mean time unemployment appeal was denied but I can get my unemployment money once I have worked full time for 6 weeks. I live in a Douglas Adams world. But I am feeling much better now.


Hang in there buddy, you know we're all pulling for you, something will break and this will just be a fading painful memory for ya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Friday at 8:17 AM)

Thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Friday at 9:04 AM)

Peter Gunn said:


> I feel your pain, had Covid in July (two weeks out), September had "just" the flu (two weeks out). December 7, was walking out the door and had terrible chest pain hit me like a bullet, sat in the car for several minutes as pain moved up to my jaw. Went to the E/R, got admitted for overnight observation. They ran all kinds of tests and took blood every two hours, Thank God no coronary issue was detected. They narrowed it down to a gall bladder attack (did have some delicious pork ribs my son made the night before). So will have to have the old gall bladder looked at.
> 
> Got out of the hospital, went home and promptly came down with another "influenza A" that made covid look like a walk in the park (two weeks out).
> 
> ...



I hear you my friend. 2023 better be much improved. This is just getting out of hand.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Friday at 11:38 AM)

Peter Gunn said:


> I feel your pain, had Covid in July (two weeks out), September had "just" the flu (two weeks out). December 7, was walking out the door and had terrible chest pain hit me like a bullet, sat in the car for several minutes as pain moved up to my jaw. Went to the E/R, got admitted for overnight observation. They ran all kinds of tests and took blood every two hours, Thank God no coronary issue was detected. They narrowed it down to a gall bladder attack (did have some delicious pork ribs my son made the night before). So will have to have the old gall bladder looked at.
> 
> Got out of the hospital, went home and promptly came down with another "influenza A" that made covid look like a walk in the park (two weeks out).
> 
> ...


Wishing better health for you. I have always been lucky in the health issues. I had chest pains back in 2004 and I went straight to the Dr. They said I should have gone to the ER. Also ended up not cardio. Thanksgiving 2005 I started having chest pains and it was worse. I was at my father's and I went to the hsp down the street. Admitted for couple of days and lots of test. A lady came in and did a sonogram on my heart. She could not tell me anything. As she was leaving, she did said that it was good to see a health heart for a change. Than made the stress teat go much better. Ended up that I was having to deal with to much stress in my life. I made some changes and things did get better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Saturday at 5:31 AM)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I hear you my friend. 2023 better be much improved. This is just getting out of hand.


Looks like few of the forum got a good 2022. Hope things improve in 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Monday at 12:13 PM)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Being sick again. This time with a sinus infection.
> 
> 2023 better be a more healthy year.


I hear you, I'm on my second sinus infection since November (at least I hope that is what it is, been testing for covid for a week now just to make sure). This one really has me bogged down, usually it's a massive sinus pressure/headache, but this time I'm so fatigued I feel like sleeping all day long.


----------



## cvairwerks (Tuesday at 11:33 PM)

Staggered out to the truck to go to work and no headlights.....grrrrrrr. Going to have to chase things down now to see why. Will have to check fuses under the hood, but more likely the switch, as there is no headlight relay on the 99 Super Duties. Would grab a light and try to do some checkign now, but the neighbor's dogs are out and going nuts with any noise I make.


----------



## cvairwerks (Yesterday at 11:59 AM)

Fixed the lights, but was weird...Both low beams and the switch were fried. No fuses blown, so switch may have taken out the bulbs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

